# TTC Summer 2010 Girls



## Amygdala

WELCOME EVERYONE!!!​ 
Seeing as June is finally upon us and quite a few of us are actually TTC as of now, I thought it'd be time to move. So come in, make yourselves at home and hopefully we can all move to Spring Bumps 2010 soon. :winkwink:

Some people have suggested that we have a list of :bfp: on here? If you'd like to be added, please send me a pm!

For now: Babydust to all and happy TTC!



*TTC Summer 2010 Graduates*

:wohoo:DJ987:wohoo:
:wohoo:Shey:wohoo:
:wohoo:Fairybabe:wohoo:
:wohoo:fifemum85:wohoo:​


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah! Thanks Amygdala!! 
I think on other threads the dates for testing all get put in the first post, and updated by the moderator (i think that's you!). So, looks like i'll be first to test! Not sure if should do it 11 or 12 DPO? Let's say 12 (assuming the :witch:doesn't get me), which would make it Fri 4th June!!! OMG. :thumbup:
Thanks for the support too. :winkwink:

Here's hoping for LOTS of :bfp: on this thread!!! 

hugs from a very hormonal Fairybabe xxx


----------



## swiftbaby

Hey I would love to join
TTC for first time around the middle of June so guess I would be testing around the end of June.
Will be cool if some of us get BFPs around the same time!:happydance:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, I love our new home! TTC feels right, even though I'm still waiting... It feels like I'm making progress :)

Fairybabe, hang in there! You'll know really soon. And your chart looks great so far. It looks like one of the example charts they tell you your chart should look like.

Amygdala, how is the waiting going? Have you O'd yet so you can officially call yourself TTC?


----------



## DJ987

Ooooh how exciting! I am still going to stick around and watch all the :bfp:s flood in if thats ok?! xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay! Feels good to be moving over! :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! I will be testing at 11dpo on June 5th :)


----------



## swiftbaby

I haven't done any charting (or anything else technical sounding) yet, as figured this will only be the first time TTC. If it doesn't happen after 3 months or so then might start buying stuff like ovulation kits etc. I'm sure lots of folk here will know how to use/read them!

Really curious to see how long it will take


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey DJ987, good to see you still with us! How are you feeling? I see you've progressed to an appleseed! Hurrah! 

zb5, thanks for the feedback on the chart. Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Swiftbaby! Good luck with your first TTC!

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, how nice to see you all here!!! Zb5, ovulation is still a few days away for me but I'm being strong at the moment. Been on antibiotics for the past 3 days so have a really good reason not to TTC sooner. :( But we'll be TTC THIS MONTH!!! How crazy is that??? I'm getting very excited, can anyone tell? Can't wait for this place to be awash with :bfp:s.


----------



## zb5

Oh, antibiotics, no fun. Well in a few days you can call yourself TTC!

Last night we watchted the movie "Up". It's supposed to be a kids movie but it was so sad, I cried 4 times. Especially the part at the beginning when they show the old man's life story and he and his wife can't have kids :( I thought I was just being crazy and emotional but hubby said he felt the same way (no crying though). He said, "I don't want to wait anymore! I want to meet our kids!" Awww... he is so cute. But we're still waiting, one or two more cycles.

DJ, how are you feeling? Please stick around and emit your lucky BFP vibes. :)


----------



## DJ987

I'm feeling very sleepy! And still quite sicky most of the day it seems to be in the mornings and evenings and settles down midday! So worth it though :) it just seems that no matter how much sleep I have I'm still tired lol. But I'm enjoying it! Think am going to test with a digi tomorrow! 

Sending lots of :bfp: vibes to you all I can't wait for the next graduates!! :yipee: xx


----------



## Dinah

Evening!

Not got long to hang around tonight as I'm shattered but wanted to say thanks for setting up our new home Amyg!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well ladies, looks like my body is gearing up to attempt ov again, as I have been doing OPK's just to cross check and they are starting to get darker again! I'm glad that I am getting another chance to O and hopefully I'll see a definite temp rise this time around. FXed!


----------



## Fairybabe

:cry: 9DPO and check out the temperature plummet on my chart.

Don't think it takes much guess work to know that the :witch: is on her evil way, estimating today or tomorrow. :growlmad: 

Cheesed off on so many levels. 

Hey Sweetpea, good luck with the O!!! 

Babydust to everyone else this month!!

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairybabe - :hugs: Could it possibly be an implantation dip? That can happen at 9 DPO I'm sure. Remember, you aren't out until :witch: shows her ugly face.

AFM, had the highest temp I've had all chart today, but OPK yesterday was negative so not too excited about it. Going to continue with OPK's, hopefully they continue to get darker like yesterday, we shall see!


----------



## carbafe

Hello everyone:happydance: I just went into WTT thinking "O I wonder if our tread will be moving soon" and it had !! So exciting ! I mentioned the other day that I decided not to take my pill this month in preparation for next month and use condoms till then. However last night hubby and I were :sex: and I said will I will get a condom and he said No ...... :blush: So I guess thats means we are sort of trying if not officially :) I have no idea about charting and things but I think it is too early for anything to happen anyway but it made me so excited !!! 

Also I went to my OH's nana's today to see his cousins 10 day old baby girl and two of his other cousins were there with their 5 month and 9 months boys :baby::baby::baby: O man am I supper broody now !!! I went into next and gap on the way home to stare at the baby clothes :haha:

So excited for everyone and Thanks Amygdala for moving us over :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe :hugs: from me too! SweetPea is right though, it's really too early to tell.

SweetPea, at least there's some change in your OPKs. Here's hoping that that little eggy will show itself soon!

As for me, I'm in a strange place at the moment. I'm SO looking forward to TTC and I know we're ready emotionally, financially, in every way really. I love kids and I know we will both make good parents. Normally, spending the day with a child is one of the most fun things I can imagine. But the last few days, I can't help thinking that we're too young to be this grown up. I know I'm in my late 20s, but I'm a postgrad so I still think of myself as a big kid. I know I'm responsible and perfectly able to look after a child but am I really at that stage of my life already? The thing is, when I think about it then yes, of course I am. We'd love to have 3 kids, maybe more and I don't want to start when I'm in my 30s. I guess I'm just realising that having a child will mean I'll finally have to admit that I'm not a teenager anymore... :shrug:


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies can i move from may too im 27 oh 36 this is cycle 4 continuing my usual cycle is 28/29 days for 5 months like clock work anyway as ive just found out cycle 4 is now on cd 33/34 so af late 5 days but we also didnt contrate on ttc this month is been bery busy i managed to use opks just 2 days b4 ov day but when i check opk it was - then next day when i put the next 1 away i noticed the day b4 was + so i got frustated cos we only bded twice, once 2 days b4 est 1st fertile day and once around cd 21/24 ,which annoyed me so i thou give up til next af due 28th may which was i bad idea as im thinking now af hasnt arrived that i may have ovd later but thats the past i can give a date as i havent aclue when af will come as its the first time its been late but i dlike to chat to u all and af could b here anyday. fxd to u all.


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, congratulations on sort-of-unofficially-TTC! Apparently it can get you just as pregnant as actual TTC. :D

And welcome Rachel, fingers crossed for a speedy bfp. Who knows, if AF is late you might have caught the right dates last month?

I just noticed earlier: If things go to plan, lots of us will have world cup babies! :D Thankfully my DH isn't football-mad though. Good for him too, as he's not drinking in the weeks before we start TTC. His idea but I figure it can't hurt to have some sober spermies. I on the other hand have given up caffeine. Went cold turkey on Saturday and am just about getting used to it now, although there are still headaches and things. Not sure about decaf yet as I read it contains lots of other harmful stuff. We'll see.
Feels like that eggy is just around the corner now, so in a few days I can consider myself officially TTC. CAN'T WAIT for AF this time! Goodness, it might even be the last time I see her this year! Ok, excited again. Damn hormones. :D


----------



## Shey

hey i will join! I'll be testing around the 20th


----------



## membas#1

Hi Everyone! Glad to see we've moved ;) Thanks for all the support on my fit about waiting out my May O. I survived those hormones, and had a lovely few days away for vacation and was able to just forget about things--I was with a friend and her kids so I didn't have time to focus on wanting to get on with TTC. I'm now 2 DPO so just waiting out this cycle and then we get busy! :) 

Good luck to you all. I've gotta catch up on the posts, but for those of you testing in the next few days, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> :cry: 9DPO and check out the temperature plummet on my chart.
> 
> Don't think it takes much guess work to know that the :witch: is on her evil way, estimating today or tomorrow. :growlmad:
> 
> Cheesed off on so many levels.
> 
> Hey Sweetpea, good luck with the O!!!
> 
> Babydust to everyone else this month!!
> 
> Fairybabe xxx


:hugs: Think positive...like other said, could be I-dip and until your AF shows it's still a possibility for this month.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ok sooo... now I'm beginning to think I did ov?!

So I've been having weird cramping for the past week, and BB's are soo sore. I was naughty and took a preg test this morning (who am I kidding, I did a few different brands!) and got some negatives, along with a few verrrrry faint positives! Still can't decide whether or not they are evaps, although hard to believe that I would've gotten a ton of evaps all at one time. 

I tried to take pics but the lines are so faint they aren't showing up on my camera. Will def do a test in the morning with FMU again and let you guys know how it turns out, FX'ed!


----------



## membas#1

ooSweetPea said:


> Ok sooo... now I'm beginning to think I did ov?!
> 
> So I've been having weird cramping for the past week, and BB's are soo sore. I was naughty and took a preg test this morning (who am I kidding, I did a few different brands!) and got some negatives, along with a few verrrrry faint positives! Still can't decide whether or not they are evaps, although hard to believe that I would've gotten a ton of evaps all at one time.
> 
> I tried to take pics but the lines are so faint they aren't showing up on my camera. Will def do a test in the morning with FMU again and let you guys know how it turns out, FX'ed!

Ooh! can't wait to hear! best of luck!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Ah, how nice to see you all here!!! Zb5, ovulation is still a few days away for me but I'm being strong at the moment. Been on antibiotics for the past 3 days so have a really good reason not to TTC sooner. :( But we'll be TTC THIS MONTH!!! How crazy is that??? I'm getting very excited, can anyone tell? Can't wait for this place to be awash with :bfp:s.

We are getting so close! We are just a few days apart in our O-days and we both start with this next cycle. I'm also very excited! :happydance: A little scared too, must admit!


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, :hugs:, haven't heard if AF has come yet so I'm hoping you had an implantation dip... maybe your temp will go back up tomorrow? And Sweetpea, very exciting!! Can't wait for tomorrow morning :)

Amygdala, I totally know what you mean about still feeling like a big kid. I feel that way too. But everyone tells me, "you never really feel ready"... and I don't exactly, but I guess I feel ready enough?

Well, now I'm trying to decide whether to go with our original plan of starting TTC July 15 (our anniversary) or starting with the ovulation before then (probably around July 1). We don't want to wait anymore and what is 2 weeks really? I have even gone so far as thinking about how if I ovulate July 1, then the due date would be March 24, which is fine for this year, but if his/her birthday was in late March, that would conflict with the biggest conference in my field which is always a week in late March every year. Do I want to have to miss either the conference or the birthday every year??? I'm pretty sure I'm being overly crazy and planny with this but maybe this is a reasonable thing to think about years in advance and plan sex around. :dohh:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, zb5, that could have been me! And hmmm, I don't know. Would the estimated due date fall exactly in the time of the conference or is it just close. I guess if it's the same weekend every year and the estimated due date falls on that directly I would probably really sit this one out. Unless you have other pressures that mean you can only try for so long before having a break? And I don't think it's overly paranoid, it's like avoiding Xmas or someone's birthday. What's the conference?

Also: SweetPea, how EXCITING!!! Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow!


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies!
Sweetpea!!! Soooooooo excited for you!! Let us know asap!!! 
Membas, yay, i guess this means you are officially TTC?! 
Amygdala, your wobbles are totally natural. Don't think anyone would ever have kids if they waited til they felt ready! Good luck getting past the O and getting the antibiotics out your system, ready for all systems go!!!
Welcome Rachel! Good luck to you too!
Carbafe! Congrats on binning the condoms!! FX'd!! 
Zb5, that's a tough dilemma. I can totally understand your concerns. Especially if it's a career you are planning on staying in. However first babies are never meant to arrive on time, so if you did get lucky from 1st July, no guarantee bubba would arrive in conference week! Go on tempt fate.....  

AFM, well, i dunno. Temp went back up just a little bit this morn, chart now looks like just at the start of this cycle. Feel really crampy as if AF is definitely on the way. I tend to start in the afternoons. So i guess it's just a waiting game. Couldn't help it and did a test this morn, BFN. But if it were an implantation dip, then it wouldn't be giving off enough hormones to show up anyway, so dunno why i did it!!! Looking at my chart and with how i feel i would defo be surprised if i get through the day without the witch showing her face. Just trying not to get my hopes up!!

Right, good day to you all ladies! 

hugs

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm defo out. The :witch: got me.

Ah well. Original plan was to start TTC in June anyway. Would have been a bit flukey to get it first time! At least the raging hormones are abating and i feel more like a sane person again. 

PMA for June!!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Aw Fairy, sorry the witch showed. :hugs: It seems like you are keeping that PMA, good for you!

Took another test this morning, another SUPER faint line on an FRER. I'm thinking I'm about 8DPO right now, so who knows if it's evap or the real thing. Waited the first three mins, didn't see anything. Waited til ten mins and thought I saw a faint line, so I pulled the test apart for "further inspection" and sure enough there was a line. Yesterday the line was DEF pink but this morning I couldn't tell if had color to it. Temp is still up, but not due for AF for another 6 days or so. Roll on, tomorrow.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hoping for a Summer 2010 :bfp: too!!!! I hope we get lots of them in June, July & August!!!!!!!!


----------



## swiftbaby

Sweetpea - that's exciting, it may just be too early to get a dark line but it's a good sign!
Amygdala - I'm 30 now and I still think I struggle to look after myself at times (!) but if people who are in their teens etc somehow manage to cope I'm sure we will too


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, boo on the witch :( Onwards and upwards to next cycle!

Sweetpea, I agree with swiftbaby, it's probably just so early that it's hard to tell. More waiting I guess!

Well, thanks to you guys telling me I'm not completely crazy, I looked up the schedule for the conference for the next 6 years. Even though I've been to this conference 4 or 5 times and it was always at the end of March, it looks like in the future it'll be at random times in early, middle, or late March. Not something worth planning around, so yay!

Okay, gotta go. Time to get my late-sleeping self to work.


----------



## swiftbaby

zb5, how weird you're going to work and I'm just back! Must be nice being in California


----------



## carbafe

zb5 glad the conference is not going to stop your plans :)
Fairy boo to that witch :) - I am sure for the next few months we are all going to be cursing her !!

Sweatpea fingers crossed !!

Amygdala - My hubby isn't football mad either which is good as we don't want them staying up late watching football and not coming to bed !!


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> I'm defo out. The :witch: got me.
> 
> Ah well. Original plan was to start TTC in June anyway. Would have been a bit flukey to get it first time! At least the raging hormones are abating and i feel more like a sane person again.
> 
> PMA for June!!
> 
> Fairybabe xx

Stay positive for the next cycle! :flower:


----------



## membas#1

ooSweetPea said:


> Aw Fairy, sorry the witch showed. :hugs: It seems like you are keeping that PMA, good for you!
> 
> Took another test this morning, another SUPER faint line on an FRER. I'm thinking I'm about 8DPO right now, so who knows if it's evap or the real thing. Waited the first three mins, didn't see anything. Waited til ten mins and thought I saw a faint line, so I pulled the test apart for "further inspection" and sure enough there was a line. Yesterday the line was DEF pink but this morning I couldn't tell if had color to it. Temp is still up, but not due for AF for another 6 days or so. Roll on, tomorrow.

Thinking positive thoughts for you! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Goodness, SweetPea, you're keeping things exciting! :D I'm crossing all available digits for you!!!

Fairybabe, sorry the witch got you. But June's the month to anyway!

And zb5: Yay! All systems go then?


----------



## DJ987

Aww sorry the nasty witch got you Fairybabe :hugs: lots of :dust: for next month!!

I'm so excited for you Sweetpea you have no idea how much I'm willing our second :bfp:!!! Keep us posted! And keep testing! :D xx


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Goodness, SweetPea, you're keeping things exciting! :D I'm crossing all available digits for you!!!
> 
> Fairybabe, sorry the witch got you. But June's the month to anyway!
> 
> And zb5: Yay! All systems go then?

Yes Fairybabe, you will be with Amy and I in June!


----------



## Dinah

carbafe - congrats on NTNP! Sounds exactly like what happened with us, supposed to be waiting until June cycle and then a week or so ago (just before Ov!) DH announced he "wasn't going to prevent anything" and we DTD au naturel ;) So exciting :happydance:

:flower: Welcome rachrach82, Shey, Minnegirl!

Fairybabe - :hugs: and sending :dust: for next cycle

Sweetpea - Exciting about the faint positives.... sounding good! :thumbup: Keep us informed :)

Amyg - I know how you are feeling, we are really big kids lol but I think worrying about it like you are but still knowing it is right is a very good sign. If you didn't think carefully about such an important decision I'd be worried ;)

AFM, well, 6DPO now. Not testing till 15th as AF is due on 14th. I'm going crazy with the wait lol. Hate wishing my life away but really wish I could test. Anyway, symptoms-wise I had a dip on my FF chart (implantation?) and I feel sick as a dog and quite tired and dizzy too at times but perhaps I just have a cold coming?? :dohh:

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah said:


> carbafe - congrats on NTNP! Sounds exactly like what happened with us, supposed to be waiting until June cycle and then a week or so ago (just before Ov!) DH announced he "wasn't going to prevent anything" and we DTD au naturel ;) So exciting :happydance:
> 
> :flower: Welcome rachrach82, Shey, Minnegirl!
> 
> Fairybabe - :hugs: and sending :dust: for next cycle
> 
> Sweetpea - Exciting about the faint positives.... sounding good! :thumbup: Keep us informed :)
> 
> Amyg - I know how you are feeling, we are really big kids lol but I think worrying about it like you are but still knowing it is right is a very good sign. If you didn't think carefully about such an important decision I'd be worried ;)
> 
> AFM, well, 6DPO now. Not testing till 15th as AF is due on 14th. I'm going crazy with the wait lol. Hate wishing my life away but really wish I could test. Anyway, symptoms-wise I had a dip on my FF chart (implantation?) and I feel sick as a dog and quite tired and dizzy too at times but perhaps I just have a cold coming?? :dohh:
> 
> - Dinah

Oooh, that all sounds promising Dinah! Everything crossed for you! :happydance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thank you everyone for your positive thoughts! :hugs:

Update for tonight ladies...

I feel like the witch is going to show her face at any moment, but I am still almost a week early for her? Think I might skip testing tomorrow and see if she shows, if not I'll test again Friday morning. This is driving me nuts! FX'ed!!

PS - Here is a pic of my test that looked positive to me... haven't seen one like this since though... I deepened the saturation so you guys can see it a little better.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/2029-1.jpg

Hopefully I see another like that soon. :cry:

ETA: Oooh Dinah sounds promising babe!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, looks like a very faint pink line to me!


----------



## Amygdala

I see a line SweetPea but I have no idea whether that could be evap? Also, from looking at your chart, personally I think that you ovulated before the first spike. Are your cycles normally this long? I'm thinking that really you're sort of 12 DPO at the moment. Fingers crossed :witch: doesn't show up!

AFM I'm CD14 and Persona just showed me an eggy. We're still being careful this month but the eggy's still exciting (took all my self-control to not make that 'egg'citing. I know, I'm sad...) because it's right on time. Means that hopefully when it counts next month, DH and I will actually be in the same country. :D Also means that as of Monday, I'll officially be TTC. :wohoo:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah Amygdala! Another few hours and you'll have made it to TTC! Yay!

Dinah, that sounds hopeful!!! FX'd for your BFP!!!!! The tww is a 'mare. 

Sweetpea, oooh, defo a faint pink line. As they say, a line is a line! Got fingers and toes crossed for you!

Thanks everyone for all your support at the old AF showing up. As it happens i downgraded yesterdy to spotting, as that's all it was, but today, no mistaking anything for spotting!!! So today is CD1. On the upside, it means my LP might have just eeked out a 10day stretch. Huzzah. Having looked at my charts now for 4 months the old LP is defo a bit of a prob. In Taking Charge of Your Own Fertility it talks about docs using clomid to get your body to ov stronger and earlier, thus creating a better corpus luteum. Now, i have NO desire whatsover to go down that route, but was reading the Soy Isoflavones thread on here, it's meant to be like nature's clomid. Am thinking of giving it a go, see if i can get that eggy to pop sooner. Looking at my charts, i dip down, almost as if my body is gonna ov on day 15/16, which would make sense, but it takes up to a week longer to let it go. What do you think ladies? Would you try that stuff? 

Right. Off to swot a bit more. At least, on the bright side, if AF had to arrive, it's come now, get the worst of it over rather than sitting an exam feeling yucky. 

Right, looking fwd to that update sweetpea!

Fairybabexx


----------



## membas#1

I don't know much about soy isoflavones, however, you might look into Red Clover Tea-that has the same isoflavones found in soy. For me personally--I'd rather get the compounds from making some red clover tea than from something extracted from soy. Just my two cents...because I am not a fan of soy products and have a pretty negative opinion of soy in general. So I'm biased in my statement. 

I do drink Red clover tea with my red raspberry leaf...but i haven't been as consistent with the red clover so I can't tell you if it works for bringing about O earlier and stronger. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Shey

I think im gonna start drinking peppermint tea. they say that if you drink that and eat certain foods that you can conceive a girl.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Zero sign of AF yet, so I tested this morning, BFN. Even though it was pink, I'm chalking that test up to an evap. Boo!

Still having weird cramping that I never noticed during any other cycles... AF style but localized on the right side only. Who knows? :shrug:

Fairybabe - I have been reading up a ton of info about soy iso's, and am almost positive I am going to try it next cycle. I am fairly sure that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle... EWCM lasted FOREVER (even this morning was a combo between EW and sticky?!), and for some reason CP is still HSO, so no idea there. I just feel like the progesterone never kicked in to dry things up and get CP back to normal. I feel like my body geared up to ov on two different occasions this cycle, but no egg ever popped. My cycles are always fairly long, 33-35 days. I even had one a few cycles ago that was 56 days. :dohh: If I'm not ovulating anyway, I figure what could it hurt trying it out for a cycle or two? I def don't want to go down the Clomid route so I wanted to try soy out and see if I ov. I think I am going to take 120mg (the ones I have are 60mg each) days 3-7 for the first time and see how that goes. Hopefully it'll help me ov, and I'll be able to see a definate temp spike for next cycle. [-o&lt; However, now I def want to check out the Red Clover first, thanks for the info Membas!

I kind of had this suspicion in the back of my head that I haven't been consistant with ov-ing since I went off BCP's (on them for 7 years) last August, and this cycle has me thinking that I was right! I know that it's normal to have annovulatory cycles occasionally, but with my cycles being consistantly long, and especially that 56 day one, I think the majority of mine are. Before I went on the pill, I literally had AF every 28 days on the dot. 

Anyhoo, thanks everyone for sending positive vibes my way! My head is already in next cycle, and I'm excited to see how the soy is going to work for me. I know I'm not out til the witch shows, but I am just totally not feeling it this month. :wacko: Technically we weren't going to start until this coming cycle anyways, so I'll just consider the current one a practice run! :happydance: 5 days til the witch is due so we will see!


----------



## zb5

Hey Sweetpea, looking at your chart I could believe you didn't ovulate... but that doesn't mean you still won't this month. Maybe you are in for a long cycle with a late ovulation? I'd keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh trust me, they are REALLY peeled! Just did an OPK and was TOTALLY neg, probably the lightest I've ever had! :laugh2: Maybe I'm in for another 50+ day cycle this time around?! :shrug: Ahh the confusion... teehee!


----------



## Amygdala

I have a recipe for a cycle tea that women seem to swear by in Germany. It mimics the hormones you need to trigger ovulation in the first half of the cycle and then there's a second mixture for the second half. I'm on the move just now though, but I have posted it before (possibly in wtt summer 2010?). I'll dig it out for anyone who wants to try as soon as I get a chance.

Shey, I wouldn't bother with the peppermint tea personally. There's no evidence that you can influence gender in any useful way. Would you be very disappointed if you didn't get the gender you want?


----------



## membas#1

I finally figured out how to look at your chart--I kept wondering why other people could see it but not me :dohh: Yeah, perhaps ovulation is still around the bend for you---and it's just a longer cycle than normal. I know the waiting sucks, but don't give up hope for this month yet! 

For the red clover--I think they recommend the tea vs. any pill form. I think you get a better extract if you can buy dried red clover flowers and make your own tea. I get mine from our local natural food store--they sell their teas in bulk. If you can't find it loose in bulk like that, try finding red clover tea bags (i don't know if they make those but assume they do). Otherwise I guess I've heard they make red clover pills, but I hear they don't work as well. Thats all information based on things I've read online--I don't stand by any of it except to say it's worth a try--and the tea is a tasty addition to my red raspberry tea :winkwink:


----------



## membas#1

Argh ovary pain! So I've had occasionally ovarian cysts over the last year--had a lap to rule out any endo related cysts, and the cysts checked out to be okay--they come up and leave on their own without getting too large--but they do cause some annoying pain and the last two ultrasounds for cysts showed they tend to be blood filled for me, and cyclical. So I hadn't really had one since I stopped using Mirena but a few weeks ago I got an all too familiar pain in my left side....it's still there and yesterday i was really just feeling quite crampy below--today i can just feel the nagging left sided pain. I so want it to go away! I dont' want anything to interfere with my chances next month, and I know I'll be ovulating on the left side next month (I'm your classic swap sides each month kind of gal). I don't know for sure it would hinder anything--but darn it...go away! I'm 4 dpo (from the right ovary) right now, so I'm hoping the left cyst will dissolve in the next few weeks--(TMI ALERT) I've had some weird blood tinged creamy mucus today (lots of it), so hopefully that's a sign that the cyst is dissolving--either that or I'm just trying to make myself feel better! HA.


----------



## Dinah

:hugs: Membas those cysts don't sound fun!

Sweetpea, keep up the PMA, sorry your cycle is being confusing.

Careful of herbal teas and esp red raspberry leaf as in large quantities it can trigger contractions so not considered safe when in early stages of pregnancy.

AFM I'm just about to start a post in 2WW board asking ppl when they think I Ov'd as FF is driving me crazy by changing the dates all the time!

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah said:


> :hugs: Membas those cysts don't sound fun!
> 
> Sweetpea, keep up the PMA, sorry your cycle is being confusing.
> 
> Careful of herbal teas and esp red raspberry leaf as in large quantities it can trigger contractions so not considered safe when in early stages of pregnancy.
> 
> AFM I'm just about to start a post in 2WW board asking ppl when they think I Ov'd as FF is driving me crazy by changing the dates all the time!
> 
> - Dinah

One should definitely investigate herbal teas and do enough research on them to make informed decisions for themselves. Although I've read that Red Raspberry in large enough doses can cause uterine contractions, I've also read that RRL does not cause uterine contractions, but instead strengthens the uterus so that naturally occurring contractions are more efficient (like for birthing)--nonetheless...many women consume through entire pregnancy at low doses--1 cup per day, with no problems because with low doses it acts as a uterine tonic--strengthening your uterus muscles. Others wait until the third trimester and drink 2 cups/day. I've been drinking it more for the last 3-4 months as a tonic before TTC. I won't be drinking it in my 2WW, but do plan to pick it back up in small doses later in pregnancy--not sure when yet, more research needed. But that's for me and may not be for others. I do think it's all about how much you consume.

As far as Red Clover--it is not recommended to drink at all during pregnancy or breastfeeding--but I don't currently have information on why. I plan to use the red clover from AF-O, but not after. 

Just my 2 cents :)


----------



## Dinah

Fair enough :) Like you say everyone needs to do their own research and go with what works for them :)


----------



## Fairybabe

I second what Membas said re the Raspberry leaf tea. Membas, hope that ovarian cyst goes away! Sounds painful.
Sweetpea, looking at your chart, i would say you haven't ovulated yet. Keep taking those prenatals etc. You never know, soy/redclover could kick start you back into normality. 
Gosh, is there one of us who doesn't have something wonky with our cycle??! 
I've been reading the stuff on the other threads about soy. Am thinking i'll leave it this month. I'm taking chinese herbs from a really well respected chinese herbalist. She said it would take 2-3 months before i really saw an effect. I've been taking them just over a month. So i guess i need to let them do their stuff. I think if i took soy now i would worry over some weird interaction. But i won't rule it out for later. I think the stress i have been under for the last few years and the cerazette progesterone only pill have knocked me out of kilter. Think my body has forgotten how to make enough of its own! So, assuming this darn exam goes ok on saturday, then life should get a whole lot less stressful. Fingers xd. 

zb5, how you doin? Amygdala, did you make it past O and stay sane?! Welcome to your long awaited TTC if you ahve! 
Dinah, can't work out how to see your chart to offer an opinion. 

Right. Seeing as i'm not pregnant, i am going to have a relaxing glass of wine. 

Night ladies.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Aaah, well I think we'll definitely TTC next cycle. Now I am just waiting for O to be over... I think it will be in about 5 days as I just started getting EWCM. Hubby is currently witholding sex because he doesn't want to use a condom :( He really really wants a baby... it is so cute most of the time, and I feel lucky because I know some women spend a lot of effort convincing their husbands.... but right now it's annoying! Grr. Anyways... next cycle! I can't wait!

As for me... no teas or herbs, they kind of freak me out. But who knows, maybe I'll change my mind if we don't get lucky after a few months of trying!

Dinah, I can't see your chart either...


----------



## Dinah

My chart: www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Aaah, well I think we'll definitely TTC next cycle. Now I am just waiting for O to be over... I think it will be in about 5 days as I just started getting EWCM. Hubby is currently witholding sex because he doesn't want to use a condom :( He really really wants a baby... it is so cute most of the time, and I feel lucky because I know some women spend a lot of effort convincing their husbands.... but right now it's annoying! Grr. Anyways... next cycle! I can't wait!
> 
> As for me... no teas or herbs, they kind of freak me out. But who knows, maybe I'll change my mind if we don't get lucky after a few months of trying!
> 
> Dinah, I can't see your chart either...

zb-I totally know how you feel. I think this last ovulation was the hardest for me, cuz I was like "aww, what's the big deal about starting a month earlier than planned"...but yeah, we stuck it out and are now 4DPO--so we can throw out the condoms! Yea!

You'll be there soon!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachrach82

rachrach82 said:


> hi ladies can i move from may too im 27 oh 36 this is cycle 4 continuing my usual cycle is 28/29 days for 5 months like clock work anyway as ive just found out cycle 4 is now on cd 33/34 so af late 5 days but we also didnt contrate on ttc this month is been bery busy i managed to use opks just 2 days b4 ov day but when i check opk it was - then next day when i put the next 1 away i noticed the day b4 was + so i got frustated cos we only bded twice, once 2 days b4 est 1st fertile day and once around cd 21/24 ,which annoyed me so i thou give up til next af due 28th may which was i bad idea as im thinking now af hasnt arrived that i may have ovd later but thats the past i can give a date as i havent aclue when af will come as its the first time its been late but i dlike to chat to u all and af could b here anyday. fxd to u all.

thanks for all the welcome messages, still no af nut still also unsure when i ov this month as above says and i deffo think i missed my fertile patch as i still dont know when it was but i also havent charted this month properly been busy waiting for af to start afresh, but as is now 6/7 days late but as i said i can be pregnant may do a preg test tommo im curious lol even thou its like 2 bding sessions in 1 month nar. hurry up af i wanna start again.


----------



## membas#1

rachrach82 said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies can i move from may too im 27 oh 36 this is cycle 4 continuing my usual cycle is 28/29 days for 5 months like clock work anyway as ive just found out cycle 4 is now on cd 33/34 so af late 5 days but we also didnt contrate on ttc this month is been bery busy i managed to use opks just 2 days b4 ov day but when i check opk it was - then next day when i put the next 1 away i noticed the day b4 was + so i got frustated cos we only bded twice, once 2 days b4 est 1st fertile day and once around cd 21/24 ,which annoyed me so i thou give up til next af due 28th may which was i bad idea as im thinking now af hasnt arrived that i may have ovd later but thats the past i can give a date as i havent aclue when af will come as its the first time its been late but i dlike to chat to u all and af could b here anyday. fxd to u all.
> 
> thanks for all the welcome messages, still no af nut still also unsure when i ov this month as above says and i deffo think i missed my fertile patch as i still dont know when it was but i also havent charted this month properly been busy waiting for af to start afresh, but as is now 6/7 days late but as i said i can be pregnant may do a preg test tommo im curious lol even thou its like 2 bding sessions in 1 month nar. hurry up af i wanna start again.Click to expand...

I would definitely test :)


----------



## membas#1

more annoying cycle stuff--
perhaps this is all related to my cyst, i dunno. i had a temp drop today at 4dpo. i think this has happened to me before a couple times in my temping history. but i'm also having some blood tinged mucus now...very very light, not much. that usually doesn't happen to me (i don't even really spot much before AF comes). i'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow and i have the normal LP for me.

simpler were the days when i didn't fret over every little cycle thing! :) i sometimes have to laugh at myself


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas, sometimes I think that being able to laugh at ourselves is the only thing that is keeping us from getting committed! :shock:

As for me, cramping is getting stronger, and is now starting to spread out across my whole tummy rather than just the right side. I thought at first it was gas pain or something, but it seems to be hanging around. 

So my brother and his gf just found out the sex of their baby (loooong depressing story, he'd juuuust turned 20, they'd only been together a month and she screwed up her BCP's. I was a hugely devastating blow to my whole family. I don't think I've cried so much in my life finding out that they were expecting... had the whole not-fair-why-not-me-i'm-trying-to-do-everything-right-beforehand moment... blah blah blah) yesterday. After getting BFN that morning, my brother calls me and tells me that "they're having a baby boy". I tried really hard to be excited for him but after I hung up with him I literally lost it all over again. :cry: I think that's why I am so frustrated with my cycle right now, because his deal is constantly being thrown in my face. I know he means well, but because he has known for a long time, waaay before we started trying, that I was really looking forward to TTC soon and so he always asks me about it which makes it even more difficult. 

Ah well, not much I can do about it so why stress. I just wish that it was as easy for all of us as it (obviously) was for them. Starts me thinking about who women who don't even want babies are usually the ones that it is so easy for, which isn't a good mindset to be in. I'm just trying to keep in mind that there is one specific egg and one specific sperm that are meant to get together and create our little sweet pea!

I have a doctor's appt on June 9th, just for a regular checkup, but I think I am going to ask him to test my thyroid. In highschool I was tested and they said that I was on the extremely low end of normal, and they put my on a low dose of synthroid. When I got dropped off my parents insurance I stopped taking it, so haven't been on it for about 5 years. Whenever I stopped it I didn't really notice any changes but I was still on BCP's at the time, so who knows if that has something to do with it? I'm not getting too concerned at the mo because it's not like we've been steadily trying, but I thought that since I'd be in there anyway I'd get it looked at, since I had problems in the past.

Hope all you girls are having a good evening! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! 
how you all doing tonight?


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, tough day! :(

That sounds like a bad situation for your brother... do you like his girlfriend? It's funny, in real life that kind of situation is really hard and usually doesn't work out well. But in the movies things always turn out warm and fuzzy in the end and everyone decides it was for the best (i.e. Knocked Up). Hope it turns out okay for your brother.

Anyways, I'm hoping we all get speedy BFP's so we can stop worrying! It does seem like almost every single person on this board has something they're worried about with their cycles. It's hard to believe that we'll _all_ have trouble getting pregnant though, you know? Just based on statistics, a lot of us should get pregnant soon :D

Of course, after the BFP there will be other things to worry about for the next 9 months... 18 years... lifetime. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

I didn't really get along with her at first, along with the rest of my family. She was sort of a "rebound" gf I think, because my brother just started dating her a few weeks after ending a close to three year relationship. I get along better with her now, but it feels somewhat forced, if you know what I mean. Afterall, it will be my nephew and I'll want to be able to spend time with him, so no use pissing off the momma!


----------



## zb5

Yes, I know what you mean! I don't particularly like my sister's boyfriend (the whole family doesn't really) but it's kind of getting to that point where it looks like he'll be sticking around so we might as well try to get along with him... I've actually noticed that he's been acting more mature lately so maybe someday I'll like him for real!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sweetpea I hope you are feeling better now. that is a tough situation...keep your chin up lady! your time is coming and it will be perfect :)

we tossed out the condoms tonight! yea! well okay, we didn't really throw them out, we just put them away for the next who knows how long :winkwink::happydance::happydance::winkwink: SO said tonight "so does this mean we are now working on a baby?"....I said "well I'm not really gonna be fertile again for another 3+ weeks, but yeah, that's what it means". What a lovely moment :thumbup:

hope you are all having a nice evening


----------



## Amygdala

Yay membas!!! :wohoo:
I'm officially in the same boat from Sunday or so, very exciting!

SweetPea, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to watch your brother get by accident what you're wanting so badly. But you've only just started trying, I'm sure you'll get you :bfp: soon. 

Zb5 is right, chances are most of us will end up knocked up in the next few months. I think it's normal to worry though. Especially nowadays, where you spend so much time making sure your body can't get pregnant, I think it can then become hard to believe that it can when you want it to. But I also think it's a good idea to get checked over. SweetPea, if there's something wrong with your thyroid then that can be sorted relatively easily and you'll save yourself a lot of heartache by finding out asap. Real infertility is so rare these days, most problems can be dealt with relatively easily. So I think it's normal to worry but we should all make an effort not to. I'm sure in a few weeks the :bfp:s will just be roling in!


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, congrats on getting to the TTC stage!! Hurrah! 
Zb5, toughie there for you the other night. Hang in there tho, you are almost there. As are you Amygdala.

Sweetpea, that's not easy re your brother. And having it so close makes it even harder. FX'd it works out so you can get lots of cuddles from your nephew. Totally natural to want to go and ball and wail after such a call. I know the feeling (though not so close), at least 2 friends of mine have gotten preggers and announced recently. Am off to see the new baby of another in a few weeks. And a girl in the office is just starting to show, having been surprised at how quick she fell following trying! Bumps and babies EVERYWHERE! But i guess it's gonna feel like that until we get our own. Which we WILL!!! As Amygdala says, there's so much clever stuff out there that even if some of us end up needing a hand along the way, we're all in with a good chance of getting our BFP's! It just might take a good few goes! 

Right. Be back sunday evening. Have a good weekend everybody!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## laural11

Hey Ladies,

I haven't been a round for a bit. Thanks Amygdala for moving us to a ttc group.

Sweetpea, sorry your having such a rough time with all the up and downs in your cycle. I know it can be so frustrating when someone get pregnant by accident and you're trying. fingers crossed for you, you might still get it this cycle

Fairybabe, sorry the with got you, good luck this cycle

Yay for all the ladies ready to start next cycle!!

looks like O is just around the corner for me, I'm doing my opks twice a day and got a nice second line this morning, hoping for a positive in the next couple of days :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks so much everyone for your words of encouragement. Picked myself up after talking with him and dusted myself off, and am feeling a lot better after having that good cry! It means a lot that you all take the time to listen and are there to lean on when things like that come up!

Membas and Amyg, cheers for officially TTC (well, a few more days Amyg!!) Yay!!!

Laural - FX'ed you get a positive soon!


----------



## Reegan

hi everyone, new user here!!! I am on Day 1 of my cycle and i was hoping day 1 wouldn't come... :( we have been ttc for 13 cycles now, and I think it is time to go see my doctor, but I have no idea what to say or bring up or show him! I have been taking my temp for 7 months, so i woudl bring that... What do they normally offer? suggestions, advice? thanks all - Reegan


----------



## membas#1

Reegan said:


> hi everyone, new user here!!! I am on Day 1 of my cycle and i was hoping day 1 wouldn't come... :( we have been ttc for 13 cycles now, and I think it is time to go see my doctor, but I have no idea what to say or bring up or show him! I have been taking my temp for 7 months, so i woudl bring that... What do they normally offer? suggestions, advice? thanks all - Reegan

Hi Reegan,
I'm not sure how that process works, but if you feel it's time to go for a visit, you should definitely do so. I'm sorry it has been such a long journey for you. I would take your temp charts with you and any other cycle notes you have--like do you get fertile mucus, if you have used any OPKs then include those results. I don't know what their first step is--they probably do an exam, maybe an ultrasound and take blood. They might consider looking at your partner's sperm as well. Those are just things I've heard from other folks. Best of luck, and welcome to the group! Perhaps it'll be a lucky group for you! Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Reegan! :hi:
I think taking your temp charts with you is probably the most important bit. Do you know if you're ovulating/hitting the right time? I'm sure the doctor will tell you where to go from here. It might be something really simple they can do. Good luck with the appointment!


----------



## rachrach82

af arrived this evening so on to a new month gd luck to all.x


----------



## ooSweetPea

So sorry the witch got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

gosh i hate fighting with my SO--i'm not good at confrontation and then i'm just completely worn out and drained. part of it is my fault...i had a frustrating day at work and have some past issues that i sometimes project onto him...but damn, it's not all me. argh! he's not really a controlling person but because i have issues with past relationships and control, i sometimes take his words and actions as trying to tell me what to do--he's gonna be home from work soon and i hope we can just drop it and have a mellow evening. even if that means doing our own thing and leaving each other alone...i just don't have the energy to talk or work things out tonight--and i especially don't ahve the energy to fight. 

thanks for the vent.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh no! I agree, fighting sucks! Hope you managed to sort it out and have a chilled evening. Just happens sometimes though. You said yourself you know why it happens so it's not a big deal, everyone has sore points like that. Hope you kissed and made up though. :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Hoping you had a better evening Membas :flower:


----------



## Reegan

Thanks everyone... My hubby has gotten his sperm checked and it is all good... Also, I beleive we are hitting the right days too. I have used an opk kit and there are some months where I don't ovaluate, but I have learned how to read the charts for my temp. to know the right days ( I think anyway)... I never thought this would be so hard... lol All I want is a baby!!! :) Day 2 now, and only 23 days left till i this will be cycle 14, and I am hoping that it works this month instead!!!! I am making a doctors appt on Monday, so i will keep you updated!


----------



## zb5

Membas, fighting sucks! It just happens sometimes though, for us it's usually when we're both in a bad mood for other reasons and we just start snapping at each other. Hope you had a better evening!

Reegan, good luck to you this cycle! Good luck to everyone!

I am still waiting to ovulate so I can finally call myself TTC. Wait wait wait... only a few days now.


----------



## membas#1

thanks everyone--all is well again as i knew it would be....we do talk things out pretty well after we are done being frustrated. we've been enjoying the new found freedom of not worrying about condoms or BC. it's nice to be so free ;)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - Glad things worked themselves out! :hugs:

Dinah - How are you feeling?

zb5 - Only a little longer, hang in there lady!

Reegan - Can't wait to hear how your appt goes, GL!

As for me, started spotting today. Only light brown so far, and very little, but I think the witch is flying in EARLY, (the 33 days on my ticker was the SHORTEST cycle I've had since getting off the pill last August, usually they are closer to 35 days...) which is unheard of for me! :shock: I still have no clue whether I even ov'ed or not, so no clue even what DPO I'd be or what my luteal phase was this cycle. Oh well, onward and upward! Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend. :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also I wanted to add this because I found it somewhat creepy but comforting in a way?!

I was reading this other thread and someone had posted something about how this one woman she knew would put her hands together at the end of her TWW and pray that she would either get her BFP or AF the next day, just so it wouldn't drag out longer, etc. So, I'm sitting there like, 'oh, what the hell, I'll give it a try'. Now note that I am not a particularly religious person or anything like that... I believe in a higher power but not totally sure beyond that if you get what I mean... 

Anyhow, just thought it was totally bizarre that I think AF is starting EARLY, which again, is very unusual for me, the day after I did that. If AF was right on time I'd just brush it off, but it's just creepy to me now! :wacko:


----------



## Shey

hello ladies :wave:


----------



## membas#1

SweetPea--keep up a positive attitude. I hope it's not AF, but you are right--if it is, then please get here and get done with so you can move onto next month! I've never wished for a quicker cycle than the one I'm on now. 

not much news for us this weekend...got a new tent--and get this, we bought a family size one ;) sleeps 6 (which is bigger than any family we project to have, but will fit a pack and play or whatever in it!). we needed a new tent so we decided to go ahead and get one that will last a long time...and that means for more than just 2! yay! happy me.

i've been tired today but we had a busy day--i actually took a 30 minute snooze this afternoon around 4pm! i never do that. felt really nice. not as hormonally charged/frustrated as i spent most of yesterday either...so that's also a good thing for the weekend. 

hope you are all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Shey

Ive been nauseous all day and been having heartburn, sore bbs, and felt like a twinge and can't lay on my stomach


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, it might not be the witch but if it is I hope she'll identify herself to you asap.

Membas, yay for family tent! It's a little weird though, isn't it, to think that we're so close? I've planned so many aspects of my life to fit around kids lately but now that it's about to happen it feels totally unreal to me and somehow not like something I'd do. :D At the same time I can't wait to meet our LO, so I guess it's just nerves..

Shey, that's sounding promising, fingers crossed for you!

AFM, a friend of mine has just had her little baby boy and I couldn't be happier for her. It's so bizarre to think that in less than a year that could be me. In other news though, I have another cystits, which is what I was on antibitotics for. I get them a lot and normally they don't bother me much anymore but with TTC just around the corner this is bloody annoying. My GP wanted another sample off me next week. But seeing as the symptoms are back I think I'll phone them tomorrow. Wouldn't want them to give me antibiotics lasting into my next cycle. Stupid body.


----------



## zb5

Membas, new tent, sounds fun! I am really looking forward to going on camping trips with my kids. Haven't gotten as far as a bigger tent yet though!

I've recently started convincing hubby that he needs to get rid of his car because he currently has a 2 door. I am not dealing with a car seat and a 2 door! But he is in love with his car and can't imagine parting with it. I've put it aisde for now, but we'll see what he thinks when we're closer to that point and it seems more real...

Saw my extended family today, including my aunt and uncle who have been trying for a baby for about a year and a half now. They haven't really told me about it but my family gossips! It just emphasizes to me why we haven't told anyone we're planning on trying. On the plus side, they seem very happy together so at least their relationship is going well.

Okay, off to bed. Good night everyone, and good morning to some of you. :)


----------



## Dinah

Sweetpea - PMA! Might not be the witch - could be implantation? Either way I hope you know for sure today and can either celebrate or move on to next cycle as you say.

Membas - yay for the tent! How cool that you got a family size one :)

Amyg - sorry to hear about your cystitis. I used to get that a lot when I was particularly stressed. :hugs: its not fun to deal with and I can understand your frustration with TTC around the corner. Hoping you are cleared up and ready to make babies very soon!

AFM well I had a very interesting 0.2 degrees C rise on my temps this morning - possibly implantation/triphasic chart? or it could be fluke and go back down tomorrow lol. Anyway, I'm feeling ok but very tired and have some pain across my shoulder blades like before when I had pleurisy. I'll not be happy if that is what it is !!! :(

Other than that pretty good and just counting the days till testing.

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala sorry to hear about the cysts. How do you know if you have them ? I thought that was one of those things you didn't know about until doctors did test etc .... Although I am not very clued up on these things. 

Membas exciting about the tent you can have a huge broad now lol :) 

Does anyone else feel they are going a little mad :S Every time my stomach grumbles i think OOO I could be pregnant ..... 

Was at a friends last night and one of the girls was 18 weeks pregnant. She was telling us all of the symptoms and how sick she had been (11 weeks non stop !!!) etc and It was panicking me a little :) My other friend was going aww that's awful but all I kept thinking was aaaah that could be me in a few weeks ! Why am I doing this to myself :) hahaha 

Also I didn't drink last night just in case ..... Like I said crazyvillie here I come !


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> SweetPea, it might not be the witch but if it is I hope she'll identify herself to you asap.
> 
> Membas, yay for family tent! It's a little weird though, isn't it, to think that we're so close? I've planned so many aspects of my life to fit around kids lately but now that it's about to happen it feels totally unreal to me and somehow not like something I'd do. :D At the same time I can't wait to meet our LO, so I guess it's just nerves..
> 
> Shey, that's sounding promising, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> AFM, a friend of mine has just had her little baby boy and I couldn't be happier for her. It's so bizarre to think that in less than a year that could be me. In other news though, I have another cystits, which is what I was on antibitotics for. I get them a lot and normally they don't bother me much anymore but with TTC just around the corner this is bloody annoying. My GP wanted another sample off me next week. But seeing as the symptoms are back I think I'll phone them tomorrow. Wouldn't want them to give me antibiotics lasting into my next cycle. Stupid body.

I myself and trying to decide if I should visit my doctor for what I think is BV--I first thought yeast infection but now I believe other. I'm trying the probiotics route because I really want to avoid AB. Why this cycle? argh! But if I am going to need an AB cream, i want it now before this cycle ends, so it's not around into the next. Frustrating!


----------



## rachrach82

HI LADIES BEEN READING UP ON ALL UR POSTS 
tent sounds gr8 im always camping in garden with my 7 yr old boy i may venture farear 1 day lol.

not much news for me after a wait of 8 days late af arrived so on to a new month im on cd 3 at moment and af is very light for me, but deffo there threw out day,booo. my first day on possible fertile patch is my 28th birthday so hay hoo i should get at least 1 treat lmoa. we missed and messed up last month and my ov day landed on our 9th yr anniversary of being together he was ill and asleep for 6pm unconicous.lol. gud luck every1 ill pop in again tommo or day after. not alot to say as its a boring wait from af to fertile patch.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:witch: officially got me! Ugh.

I'm excited to go to the Dr's on Wednesday though, I def want to get my thyroid rechecked and possibly get back on Synthroid. I honestly don't think I ov'ed this cycle so it'll be nice to bring my chart along to show him!

Membas - Woohoo for the family tent, how fun!

Amyg - I hope things clear up for you soon, sweetie. :hugs:

Dinah - Ooh, temp rise sounds promising, keep us posted!

zb5 - GL with the car thing... my DH has an old pickup truck that he REFUSES to part with. Whenever we are together we usually use my car though, so not too much of a problem. He'll just have to deal with it on his own if he insists on keeping it!

carbafe - I noticed every single little twinge and niggle this cycle, and I think I read waaaay too far into things. Even though I'm only just starting cycle #2, I am determined to chill out about it! It was pretty stressful to keep up that level of intensity and now I feel almost relieved that it's over even though AF came, because I can just relax for the next 2 or 3 weeks until the insane BDing and TWW starts again! Crazyville is right! :dohh:


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies!
Well, i have sat my exam, first two thirds i think were ok, last bit was really tough, but hoping have done enough to pass. Won't find out for a while! But in the meantime, i have no more essays, no more exams, and so am feeling it's time to chill and get those eggies popping on time and making babies!! Hurrah! 

Great idea re the tent membas! Great to plan ahead. It's a good omen. I would have to have a luxury airbed in mine if i had one! LOL.

Rach, sorry the witch got you!! Blasted witch. And Sweetpea. Big hugs. Hope your doc appt goes well. Am sure you will get back on track soon. It means we are all quite close together in cycles now. 

Dinah, finger crossed your temps have gone triphasic!! COme on BFPs!!!
Carbafe, fingers crossed to you.Like Sweetpea, i was analysing everything this last cycle. Am gonna try (ha ha ha) not to do it so much this month, as i nearly went nuts and that was month 1! 

Shey, those sound like good symtpms, when you gonna test?!

Zb5, hopefully your OH will change his mind when he gets to go all blokey and gadget like helping pick prams and car seats!! 

Right, off to chill out. Here's to a cracking week for all of us.

Fairybabe


----------



## membas#1

why do i feel so hormonal and overly sensitive this weekend? i'm a week away from AF and everything is getting me frustrated--i've cried this weekend a few times. snap out of it i say! but then something else happens....

spilled water on my work laptop, now it won't turn on. fortunately i do backups, hourly--so files are safe...but still. i don't wanna have to pay for it--SO says it's bull if I have to pay for it....so we'll see. it happened at home, but that's because i work from home often, so my computer travels with me. i've put a contact into our IT guy and hope to hear from him soon to see what I do now....bad week for it...sure hope i can get my files from my backup drive. 

i need to catch up on all your posts.

SweetPea--sorry AF got you. I too hope your dr's appointment goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Sweetpea sorry to hear the :witch: officially flew in :( Stupid cow! lol. Hope your next cycle is less confusing and ends in a lovely BFP!

Membas - I would think your work as insurance for the laptop - hope so :hugs: sorry you are having a rough time atm, what we woman have to put up with (hormones) eh?

Fairybabe - congrats on getting through the exam! FX the results are great :)

Sadly my temp rise was short lived so I've not gone triphasic. Oh well, I live in hope as I'm still in the LP.

- Dinah


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i would like to join you all, i'm 24 and DH is 29, we've been married 1 year 10 months now and this is our 4th month of TTC. We took a break last cycle to do a cleanse and now we've started taking Maca so hopefully it will be the month for us, baby dust to all of us!


----------



## carbafe

Can you guys help me work out when I might have ovulated (or will ovulate) I just came off of my pill and we were meant to be waiting till next month to TTC but we have not been using condoms this month and I have been a bit frisky since coming of the pill :blush:

I took my last pill on 16th May and AF came on 19th May. Obviously on the pill you would have 28 day cycle but I think before I was on the pill I used to have 35 day cycle (4 weeks from end of AF to next AF) but not totally sure. 

I know I may not have ovulated but if i did roughly when would I and when would I be able to test .... ?


----------



## ooSweetPea

I would say the earliest you could have ovulated would have been June 2nd (two weeks from LMP) but that you possibly might not have ovulated yet if you are going by a 35 day cycle, in which I would say you might ov June 10th give or take a few days either way. If you are unsure of ov dates or whether or not you even ovulated this cycle, I would not test until at least 35 days from the start of your last AF, just so that you aren't wasting tests. That way, it would just be like waiting until you missed your period to test. Sometimes it takes awhile for your cycles to regulate after coming off the pill, so don't be surprised if AF doesn't show until even later than 35 days, it's totally normal for her to seem late for the first few cycles while your body readjusts!


----------



## carbafe

Great Thanks for the advice. I will wait the 35 days before testing (Unless AF arrives of course) I know it is possible my cycles will be a bit messed up and I probably should have left them to settle before TTC but I think we just got a bit carried away :blush: 

However my mum told me when she had my brother and I she got pregnant as soon as she came off the pill ...... but aaah i could drive my self crazy thinking like this !


----------



## ooSweetPea

Keep in mind some people are EXTREMELY fertile right after coming off the pill, so you never know!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, there's really no way of knowing when you did or are going to ovulated in your first cycle post-pill. But it might be worth starting to temp now, if you notice a shift in temps in the future, you'll know when to test. Thinking back over the time since you came off the pill: Did you notice a change in cm? Especially, did you notice it getting more or feeling/looking like eggwhite at any stage? Did you notice days when you were more "in the mood" than usual? Or maybe had cramps/period pains/a sudden outbreak of spots that went away after a few days? All of those can indicate ovulation, although temp shifts and cm changes are by far the most reliable signs.


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala thanks for the advice. I will hopefully get the hang of figuring out when I am most fertile. 

I think with this being my first cycle off the pill I have the crazy hope that I will get pregnant first try ..... But after this month I will hopefully just settle into it without worrying to much.


----------



## Amygdala

You never know, you might not have to! ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome AJ!

Fxd Carbafe! like Sweetpea says, coming off the pill can be a good time to catch the eggy!

So, how is everyone? Am sure there must be a few people coming up to testing? Or at least in the first part of the tww? This post period pre-O bit is a bit boring really!! Kind of in limbo but still full of "oooh will i ovulate earlier....? etc".

Of course now i have taken my exam and have more free time, the weather sucks!! Last week it was glorious sunshine and now it's grey and rainy! GRRRR. Better be nice for the wedding! 

Anyway, this month, the only addition to the attempt is that i have added evening primrose oil (only until O), to hopefully help with more EWCM. I drink some green tea anyway, but have upped that a bit too as it's meant to help. So it's still the tcm herbs, pregnacare, bvits and fishoils for me. We shall wait and see! 

Have a good day ladies!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Dinah, see you are feeling sick?!! Now, is that a good 11DPO sick? Or some bug got you? Fx'd!!! 
Fairybabexx


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Fairybabe, I've got a chest infection actually :( Bah! 

I also feel pretty yucky AF or PG vibe-wise. Cramps, ovary twinges, sore boobs etc etc. I'm testing on Saturday and atm have no idea which way it will go!!

Hoping you are all well,
Dinah


----------



## Shey

Aww Good luck Dinah! Im test on the 17th.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Shey - Did you get a BFP? I just noticed your chart, congrats lady!


----------



## Fairybabe

oooh Shey!!! Many congrats!!!!! Our thread's 2nd BFP!!!!!!


----------



## rachrach82

ooSweetPea said:


> :witch: officially got me! Ugh.
> 
> I'm excited to go to the Dr's on Wednesday though, I def want to get my thyroid rechecked and possibly get back on Synthroid. I honestly don't think I ov'ed this cycle so it'll be nice to bring my chart along to show him!
> 
> Membas - Woohoo for the family tent, how fun!
> 
> Amyg - I hope things clear up for you soon, sweetie. :hugs:
> 
> Dinah - Ooh, temp rise sounds promising, keep us posted!
> 
> zb5 - GL with the car thing... my DH has an old pickup truck that he REFUSES to part with. Whenever we are together we usually use my car though, so not too much of a problem. He'll just have to deal with it on his own if he insists on keeping it!
> 
> carbafe - I noticed every single little twinge and niggle this cycle, and I think I read waaaay too far into things. Even though I'm only just starting cycle #2, I am determined to chill out about it! It was pretty stressful to keep up that level of intensity and now I feel almost relieved that it's over even though AF came, because I can just relax for the next 2 or 3 weeks until the insane BDing and TWW starts again! Crazyville is right! :dohh:

hi oosweatpea. i have a underactive thyroid for 7yrs since the birth of my only child i was having periods from 8 wks to 9 months at one point but thyroid been correct since feb on meds and cycles r now 28 days average but last 1 was 36 days ive not alot of info about thyroid linked with fertility i just go along with my body. but hey if u have any advice for me or u need to chat.


----------



## Shey

I got a faint positive today


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Shey! I hope this group is a lucky one for us all! :) :)


----------



## Shey

thanks ladies!


----------



## zb5

Hi guys, how is everyone? It seems that after the waiting comes... more waiting! If we're not waiting to TTC, we're waiting to O and then waiting to test or AF...

Shey, congrats!! I was confused at all the congrats at first cause you said you were testing on the 17th, but I guess you caved and tested early??? Well, awesome!

Sweetpea, bummer that you think you didn't ovulate, and AF. Boo! My cycles are still irregular and I'm on cycle 6 after coming off the pill. So maybe it's still leftover from the pill, but good idea to talk to your doctor too.

Dinah, I think you're the next to test so FX'd!

Well, as for me, I was waiting to get past O so I could officially label myself TTC. I thought I was supposed to O yesterday but it looks like I was way early... I think I O'd on Saturday! And since I thought I wasn't fertile yet, we DTD on Thursday... so now I am yet again in the "Oops! Not really TTC but in the 2WW" mode. :blush: Now I'm embarrassed because I swore we were really going to wait until next cycle!

So now I'm 4dpo... as I O'd early and have a short luteal phase, it looks like I'm in for another really short cycle, I'm guessing 22 days. And I guess I'm officially TTC now! Hubby says that as much as he wants a baby, he hopes I'm not pg because then he would miss out on all the official trying :sex: we have planned for next month, haha.... men :haha: I halfway agree with him on that! :winkwink:

P.S. I am practicing my smilies... can you tell?


----------



## Shey

yup i caved! hehe


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone? It seems that after the waiting comes... more waiting! If we're not waiting to TTC, we're waiting to O and then waiting to test or AF...
> 
> Shey, congrats!! I was confused at all the congrats at first cause you said you were testing on the 17th, but I guess you caved and tested early??? Well, awesome!
> 
> Sweetpea, bummer that you think you didn't ovulate, and AF. Boo! My cycles are still irregular and I'm on cycle 6 after coming off the pill. So maybe it's still leftover from the pill, but good idea to talk to your doctor too.
> 
> Dinah, I think you're the next to test so FX'd!
> 
> Well, as for me, I was waiting to get past O so I could officially label myself TTC. I thought I was supposed to O yesterday but it looks like I was way early... I think I O'd on Saturday! And since I thought I wasn't fertile yet, we DTD on Thursday... so now I am yet again in the "Oops! Not really TTC but in the 2WW" mode. :blush: Now I'm embarrassed because I swore we were really going to wait until next cycle!
> 
> So now I'm 4dpo... as I O'd early and have a short luteal phase, it looks like I'm in for another really short cycle, I'm guessing 22 days. And I guess I'm officially TTC now! Hubby says that as much as he wants a baby, he hopes I'm not pg because then he would miss out on all the official trying :sex: we have planned for next month, haha.... men :haha: I halfway agree with him on that! :winkwink:
> 
> P.S. I am practicing my smilies... can you tell?

Definitely seems like lots of waiting in all the phases of this adventure! Hope this month works out however you wish it to. ...funny what your hubby said...i sort of said the same thing to my SO last month when AF seemed to take her time coming.


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Shey!!

AFM, just waiting on O day to come around.


----------



## Shey

Thank you AJ


----------



## zb5

Thanks membas... not even sure what I'm wishing for! But that doesn't make the wait go by any faster... sooo slow! If I just don't decide what I want, maybe I'll be happy either way?

Anyways, definitely looking forward to the TTC :sex: :) Maybe I'll get tired of doing it on command if it takes several months of trying, but for now I think it will be a blast.


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, my DH has said the same thing. And now that I'm past O for this month he's getting all excited that we can now officially have ttc sex. :D As much as I love seeing him this giddy about it though, I hope we won't get a chance to enjoy ttc sex for too long... And yeah, the waiting definitely sucks.

Last night I dreamed I had a :bfp:. I went to tell my supervisor but then didn't get a chance because baby was coming. In fact it just pretty much popped out of me. Was a boy. And now I really really hope my first actual birth experience will be as quick. :haha:

Shey, congratulations!!!


----------



## Dinah

Looks like I'm out for the month :( Brown discharge right now, not too heavy yet but I'm fairly certain its AF on her way. Usually I start with a full red flow so this is unusual for me but I can't see how it would be anything else.

I knew I shouldn't get my hopes up.

:(


----------



## Fairybabe

oh Dinah! :hugs: So hope it's not the blasted :witch: on her way. It's such a rollercoaster of emotions this business. Gonna be hard for all of us to stay sane! Darn, if i weren't TTC i'd probably hit the bottle!!! :wine: Thinking of you Dinah!


Yep, Zb5, waiting waiting waiting. :sleep:

Amygdala, that's quite a dream, let's hope it's prophetic of your LO that is gonna be on it's way soon!!! 

As for me, well, without wishing to give TMI, when i thought i might be preggers in the last 2ww, i decided not to use hair removal cream on the old bikini line. And thinking about it, have decided that slapping all those chemicals right over your important bits and pieces is probably not good for those little ovaries underneath. So I have been for a bikini and thigh wax. :loopy: OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!. That hurt. The things we women do!!!!!! Still. Only 6 weeks til :wedding: So i'll have to do it again then. God, what would i be like in childbirth???? Doesn't bear thinking about. 

Hugs to all

Fairy(not hairy)babe!! xx


----------



## Amygdala

:rofl: Fairybabe, that made me laugh! I'm having a rubbish day (have a cold and a very sore throat, and next week I'm given a talk that I practised yesterday and got some rather harsh comments from supervisor, so I'm just feeling really blah today) so that was just what I needed. :D


----------



## carbafe

zb5 said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone? It seems that after the waiting comes... more waiting! If we're not waiting to TTC, we're waiting to O and then waiting to test or AF...
> 
> Shey, congrats!! I was confused at all the congrats at first cause you said you were testing on the 17th, but I guess you caved and tested early??? Well, awesome!
> 
> Sweetpea, bummer that you think you didn't ovulate, and AF. Boo! My cycles are still irregular and I'm on cycle 6 after coming off the pill. So maybe it's still leftover from the pill, but good idea to talk to your doctor too.
> 
> Dinah, I think you're the next to test so FX'd!
> 
> Well, as for me, I was waiting to get past O so I could officially label myself TTC. I thought I was supposed to O yesterday but it looks like I was way early... I think I O'd on Saturday! And since I thought I wasn't fertile yet, we DTD on Thursday... so now I am yet again in the "Oops! Not really TTC but in the 2WW" mode. :blush: Now I'm embarrassed because I swore we were really going to wait until next cycle!
> 
> So now I'm 4dpo... as I O'd early and have a short luteal phase, it looks like I'm in for another really short cycle, I'm guessing 22 days. And I guess I'm officially TTC now! Hubby says that as much as he wants a baby, he hopes I'm not pg because then he would miss out on all the official trying :sex: we have planned for next month, haha.... men :haha: I halfway agree with him on that! :winkwink:
> 
> P.S. I am practicing my smilies... can you tell?

And then when we actually do get pregnant we have to wait another 9 months to meet our babies !!! :) Maybe it is natures way of teaching us to have patience so we can cope with being mummies :) lol 

Congrats Shey !! Hope everything goes well and you get a nice strong BPF soon !!

Dinah sorry she got you :( 

Fairybabe you must be so excited only 6 weeks to go ! I want to do it all over again :) 

Amygdala hope next week goes well. My friend is doing her PHD and every now and then her supervisor has a right go at her. I reckon its there way of motivating .... these academic have no social skills :D


Is anyone else putting things off in the hope that they are pregnant ? My friend keeps asking if we want to go to Alton Towers in September but obviously I couldn't if I was pregnant, I have had sore back and was thinking of having a massage but in the price list I saw pregnancy massage and they said not for first trimester so I am scared I should get any just now. Plus I haven't drank anything this month ! I am worried if I keep doing this and TTC takes a while I will become a hermit !


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Fairybabe and thanks for the laugh :D You are brave getting a wax I just shave but am going to try some of that hair removal cream on my legs soon and I checked and it is safe when TTC/pregnant :)

Carbafe - yes I keep putting tons of stuff off 'just in case' including my DH wants to pay for me to go in a spa when we go away in July to centre parcs but if we get lucky next cycle I'll be in the 2WW at that point so can't risk going in the saunas and getting my temps up!

I'm feeling a little better about being out this month after talking with DH and stuff. I'm full of PMA for next time around :D However, still not certain she's here as only a very light brown discharge so far (tmi sorry)

Night all,
Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe, yes, I am really excited about the wedding! Got a dress fitting tomorrow! Hurrah! Only prob is I haven't lost a single lb!!! Had been putting off the fitting in order to loose weight. THink the dress woman will have a laugh tomorrow, as i am exactly the same size as in January when i picked the dress. Ah well! Thank god for corset backs, suck it in tighter i say!

Dinah, now you tell me the creams are ok!!!! I should have checked with you wise women first and saved myself the agony!!!! Am all red and blotchy now, not quite the sexy look i was hoping for!

And yes, i keep putting stuff off too such as looking at trousers etc. If i don't get preggers this month, then i'll just be at the start of the tww at my wedding. So, do i have a drink or not?! Seeing as implantation doesn't happen til 6dpo onwards, i figure i might be ok for a couple?! Dunno! Or if we are lucky this month, i'll just have to pretend to sip the bubbles!! As for everything else, i figure just get on with it as normal, as who knows how long it will take! 

Hang in there Dinah!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

:haha: sorry Fairybabe! Basically anything new I try atm I'm googling ie "Veet when pregnant" "Goji berries when pregnant" etc etc and if its ok then I'm doing/going with it and if its not I'm not :D

I'm teetotal so don't have to worry on that front ;)

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Good evening all! I was just contemplating grapefruit juice for next cycle (apparently it helps with ewcm) and was wondering if you ladies are doing anything special to aidd ttc and what? Now that I think about it, my list is actually surprisingly long. I'm temping and using persona (but more because I used to use it for contraception), i'm taking pregnacare pre-conception vitamins, I'll be drinking cycle tea as well as grapefruit (for ewcm) and cranberry juice (for bladder health) and I'll also have the occasional alkaline bath as I'm usually VERY acidic and apparently that doesn't help with conception. Plus I have a supply of pre-seed but not sure whether it'll be used yet. Part of me is really annoyed about all those little tricks and potions, because if I just had a little less stress in my life and a little more time for myself, I wouldn't need half of them! But I guess that's modern life for you. I'm determined that my (work) life will not stay this stressful though. I want to see my kids grow up after all and be a part of their lives. So I've set myself a 5year target in which to achieve a better work-life balance. It's a shame I can't wait that long with ttc no. 1...


----------



## membas#1

hey amy--what's in your cycle tea?

my routine over the last few months of wtt has been red raspberry tea, evening primrose (has helped with ewcm), multivitamin, fa,and a minerals complex.

the red raspberry tea was started after my bc, to try and get my uterus back healthy after a few years with mirena iud and very unhealthy flow (from the iud). the epo was started several months back to help with breast pain from O-AF (my accupuncturist recommended this and it works wonders for breast pain caused from AF). when we ttc i'll quit taking that in the 2nd half of cycle, but will continue from AF-O. 

otherwise just trying to make sure my diet is full of whole foods from healthy sources, cod liver oil, and a few ounces of liver a week. i drink raw goats milk from a reputable farmer in town, eat grass fed local beef and free range local chicken, lots of veggies and fruit and whole grain breads. And I cut out caffeine about a month ago.

Mind you much of the above were already routine before beginning this journey--but i feel they are important in my journey so i've continued them. I must say i've noticed these improvements over the last few months with the addition of a few of the above mentioned....
eczema--gone
energy--higher
ewcm--more noticeable (although i'd like it to last longer :) so i may add some grapefruit
AF cramps--significantly less
AF flow--healthy red blood no more clots


----------



## zb5

Hahaha, Fairybabe! :) The first time I got a wax, I didn't know the correct terminology and accidentally got it ALL taken off. Very painful, and not the look I was going for!

Amygdala, bummer of a day. My advisor sometimes says negative things to me that freak me out... I think it is just what carbafe said, no social skills and she thinks she's motivating. I think that now that I'm near the end of my PhD she finally understand that I respond better to encouragement than negative feedback. So I've trained her to be a better advisor... maybe her next students will benefit from all my hard work! Anyways, I'm curious about your 5 year work-life balance plan. What's your ultimate career goal? I don't really have a plan, I just know that I will have to have better work-life balance once we've got little ones. So... it will happen because it must happen.

As for my regimen, I think it's pretty simple but it seems to be adding up. I'm temping, taking prenatal vitamins (Target brand) and fish oil capsules. I'm still considering trying B-complex vitamins for my luteal phase. Plus, I hear they help with PMS symptoms. But I'm not sure if I really want to test something new for my first month TTC. Will get pre-seed, not positive we'll use it but I just want to have some sperm-friendly lube on hand in case we decide we need it in the moment. Don't want to be popping out to the store in the middle of :sex:! Have also switched ibuprofen for tylenol for things like headaches, haven't been drinking... it really is a lot now that I write it all out! Oh, and finally, I seem to be developing an evening hot cocoa habit. That isn't necessarily related in any way... but yum! :coffee: I'm not a coffee person, so just pretend it's cocoa.


----------



## Dinah

Definitely out this cycle, the :witch: just landed. GL to those still waiting to test!


----------



## zb5

Oh, sorry Dinah!


----------



## Dinah

Thanks zb5, not to worry tho :) I'm full of PMA today - on to the next cycle!!


----------



## membas#1

Dinah said:


> Thanks zb5, not to worry tho :) I'm full of PMA today - on to the next cycle!!

:thumbup: on the PMA! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah said:


> Thanks zb5, not to worry tho :) I'm full of PMA today - on to the next cycle!!

That's the spirit! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## aka_twinks

in my 1st month ttc #1-would love to join the group! should be O'ing on Monday, then TWW.... :dust: LOBD for all you ladies TTC!!


----------



## Dinah

Welcome to the thread twinks :) I see you have two lovely children already lucky thing. Are you hoping for :blue: or :pink: this time around?

GL and :dust: for you too!
Dinah


----------



## aka_twinks

Dinah said:


> Welcome to the thread twinks :) I see you have two lovely children already lucky thing. Are you hoping for :blue: or :pink: this time around?
> 
> GL and :dust: for you too!
> Dinah

Thanks Dinah! My wifey has 2 children, 1 from her a previous marriage & 1 from the mutual friend I am also ttc with, so Im technically ttc #1, lol, its complicated. I just want a H&H baby & we like the idea of 4 so hopefully i will have 1 of each one day! Since cd1, I've been counting down until today, when my fertile window is open, but now its here, & whoo wee I'm NERVOUS! This is my fist cycle trying so Im not really sure how I should be feeling right now, lol!

I see there are 2 BFP already for the group *EXCITING* & :dust: for all!


----------



## zb5

Dinah, hurrah, great PMA!

Welcome twinks, your situation does sound complicated, but who cares as long as you have a happy loving family!

AFM, I am 6dpo and my boobs AREN'T sore, which is interesting. Ever since I've gone off the pill my boobs have been super achey from O-AF. I hope this is a sign that my cycles are going back to normal, because I don't remember having such crazy boobaches before the pill. Of course, I am now symptom spotting and thinking this is a sign... Okay, I'm pretty sure "boobs feel normal" is not a pregnancy symptom!!!


----------



## membas#1

Welcome twinks! Good luck to you!

Zb5-- i have to say my boobs have always been sore O-AF until I started EPO 2 months ago. my accupuncturist told me it would help with that, and boy was she right! In the first month there was a difference...not only that but I get a nice bout of EWCM now, more than I used to...I hope the no sore boobs is your sign! I have heard from others who have pain in boobs from O-AF that their boobs weren't sore and that was their first clue--at least they weren't sore in the normal time frame...they got sore later tho!

AFM--Just waiting for AF to start....having some AF cravings. really want sushi and something sweet. ? nice combo eh? holding off on dinner just in case OH wants to go get sushi when he comes home. just in case.... :) the power of positive thinking. I've been cooped up at home today too so I think I just want to get out.


----------



## Shey

I really hope everyone gets their BFP!


----------



## zb5

Hmm, very interesting membas! It's funny, some of this stuff would have NEVER crossed my mind a year ago, like my level of boob-achiness...

Well, I will be happy if this is my new pattern! (Or if I don't have a pattern for the next 9 months or so... ) Ho hum. :)


----------



## Shey

Aww zb5 Sorry bout the achy boobs, hope things get better for you and you get your BFP


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome twinks! Your situation does indeed sound comicated. Do you mind me asking you how ttc is going to work for you? Must be difficult, if you don't have your spermies "on tap" as it were. I'm sure you'll be fine whatever your arrangements are though. And as for how you're supposed to feel: I'm pretty sure none of us first-timers know.

Zb5, I really hope that your "normal boobs" can be a symptom for you. I would try not to get too excited about them though. I had sore boobs from O-AF for almost a year after coming off the pill and now they've been normal for a few months. I think generally your hormones calm down after a few months so you get less of these symptoms.

Membas, hope you got your sushi! I'm having sushi at every opportunity at the moment (along with runny eggs and smoked salmon) because I know that'll be a no-no soon.


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Twinks! 

Dinah, sorry the ugly witch showed her face.

Zb5, know what you mean re boob achiness! Since i came of bcp, they supersize within 48hrs of O. And then don't deflate until about cd2-3. Not much fun! HAve just started EPO for first half of cycle cos of the EWCM issue, hoping that it sorts the boobs too!
Membas, how much do you take of the EPO?

As for what i'm doing, gosh, temping, b-vits (which have helped me feel more energetic), pregnacare conception, mumomega fishoils and now EPO. I've cut right down on caffeine, and upped the green tea. Am trying to make sure i have a balanced diet. And alchohol has been cut right down to just a little. Oh, and am also on chinese herbs to try and fix the late ov and short luteal phase. Bloomin heck. And this is just for starters????! Let's hope it happens fast cos who knows what crazy stuff i will end up doing if it takes time! 

Had my wedding dress fitting yesterday! Loved it still! HUrrah!!!! And thank god for the corset back. Alll really exciting now. 

Have a good weekend.

Fairybabexxx


----------



## aka_twinks

Amygdala said:


> Welcome twinks! Your situation does indeed sound comicated. Do you mind me asking you how ttc is going to work for you? Must be difficult, if you don't have your spermies "on tap" as it were. I'm sure you'll be fine whatever your arrangements are though. And as for how you're supposed to feel: I'm pretty sure none of us first-timers know.

LOL, good question!? Today will be the first test, hopefully he will stick to his word & be 'on call' for a few days, :haha: but we live about an hr apart so this is going to be tricky I do believe. Oh well, here's to a determined :spermy:! 

_Gongrats on the upcoming wedding Fairybabe!!_
Amy-What is this about runny eggs being a no-no? I know the sushi & fish is cuz of mercury but the eggs!?
Thank you everyone for the welcome! Can't wait to get to know ya'll! :dust:


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe--I take 1000mg EPO daily. I've heard of others taking much more 2-3X more, but my bottle says 1000, so that's what i do :) didn't get sushi--man was tired, so we had homemade lentil soup that i had in the freezer-was yummy too :)


----------



## zb5

Hi guys, well I've been worried about my other baby (my furbaby! One of three kitties). She was acting lethargic and felt hot so we took her to the vet. She had a fever and had lost a full pound from not eating. Poor thing! She is acting a little more chipper today though so I'm hoping it was just a virus. We'll hear back from the vet soon about her tests.

The whole time a the vet I was thinking, human kids get sick all the time, this is going to be my life soon!!


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> The whole time a the vet I was thinking, human kids get sick all the time, this is going to be my life soon!!

Haha, I totally get those moments. And then wonder why we are doing this to ourselves. :rofl: But then I see a toddler laugh or a child say something funny to their parents and it all seems worth it again. :D hope your kittycat gets better soon!

Twinks, the runny eggs are a no-no because of the potential of catching an infection (like salmonella), same as raw meat and raw fish (hence no sushi). Very upsetting! :( Hope your timings work out ok. Are you going to "try" just once a month?

AFM, I might add some EPO to my regime. I'm a tad worried because my ewcm was totally off last month. I know this will have been due to antibiotics, but still... I just really hope they don't put me back on them.


----------



## Fairybabe

USA v UK:

UK win = celebratory BD!

USA win = commiseratory BD!

Draw = ???????


----------



## Dinah

Draw = thank goodness thats over BD? 

:haha:


----------



## membas#1

Dinah said:


> Draw = thank goodness thats over BD?
> 
> :haha:

LOL--good one


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> USA v UK:

*clearsthroat* USA v *ENGLAND*

Good thing it was a draw as well, so no need for a transatlantic fallout in here. :D

Happy BDing to all!!!


----------



## zb5

LOL, over here we are celebrating the draw. Guess we don't have as high expectations as England.

Sadly, while we were watching, several of the Americans with us were rooting for England. No national pride whatsoever!


----------



## aka_twinks

amy-hopefully ill be trying @ least 2 times, 2 days before O & day of, but im hoping for days before & after too, but i dont think our schedules will match up for 4 straight days, lol...kinda wishing I had it 'on tap' :haha: & thanks for the info re infections....i apparently need to read around some of these other threads & better educate myself, lol!


----------



## carbafe

Hey everyone. I don't really have a TTC routine I am taking Folic acid and mulit-vitamins with iron but that is about it at the moment. Have not been drinking very much this month just in case. Although this has resulted in one of my close friends being convinced I am pregnant. She mentioned to my mother-in-law I wasn't drinking and then MIL said I hadn't drunk at a family party on Friday night either so they are now convinced ! I had to say no no I just didn't feel like it and poured my self a glass of pimms last night at BBQ to try and convince her ( i then went into the kitchen and filled it half up with lemonade and nursed it all night lol). What I really wanted to do was shout "We are trying !!!! And I hope there is a wee baby in there now !!!" :D O well. They will al be watching me like a hawk now :) 

Welcome Winks ! Good Luck. 

As for football we are Scottish so we can just BD regardless lol 

I am willing time away at the moment to see if AF comes or not. I don't think I will be able to resisit testing next week when AF should have come if I was still on the pill even though I know it not likely thats when she will come. Aggh the waiting is agonising ! Also I keep looking out for symptoms but nothing :( I dont think I have ever looked at my boobs so much in all my life :D


----------



## zb5

carbafe, I'm waiting too, it's so hard! I just want to know now. I should be getting my period next week (between Tues and Fri), and if I don't see any sign of it I'll test.


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuh exciting! Can't wait to join you girls!

Tomorrow I've got to hand in another sample to the gp to see whether my UTI has cleared up. I really really hope it has, I really want to avoid more antibiotics. But I guess if it hasn't, it'd be better to know now. I just really don't want to jeopardise our chances to conceive next cycle, as the longer it takes, the less ideal our situation will be. Could do with some crossed fingers for tomorrow...


----------



## ooSweetPea

FX'ed very hard for you Amyg, I'm sure that everything will work out fine. :D


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, FX'd for you! Hope it has cleared up. If you have to go back on antibiotics are you going to put off trying, or do you just think your chances will be lower?

I have always gone to the doctor for UTI's, but I just saw at the store today that there are UTI test strips that you pee on. They're called "AZO test strips". Have you ever tried them? Maybe I will try them next time so I can avoid a doctor's trip.

(I happened to notice them because they're right next to the pregnancy tests and I just had to walk by and look even though I didn't buy any... I am going crazy!)


----------



## ooSweetPea

zb5, I do the same thing... i go out of my way to walk by the preg test aisle, steal a few quick glances, and then force myself to hurry on my way before I grab a box to buy!

CD 8 for me... I think the waiting to ov is worse than the TWW! So boring, not to mention the fact that I am really nervous about whether I will even ov this month. My CBFM will start asking for sticks tomorrow morning so hopefully that will help to speed things along a bit. Also, I'm doing soy this cycle, tomorrow will be my last dose of that too. I decided to try it even though I suspect thyroid issues, because I figured that I wasn't ov-ing anyway, so it can't really hurt much... plus I started it after my bloodwork so it wouldn't affect that either. I should be getting the results of my thyroid bloodwork back on Wednesday so we shall see!


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, hope everything goes well with the doc and Synthroid. I don't know much about thyroid issues, does it make you feel tired a lot?

I actually have two pregnancy tests sitting in my bathroom cabinet. So why do I still have to walk past the aisle at the store???? Yep, definitely crazy. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fatigue is one of the symptoms... the main ones for me are dry skin, reeeally sensitive to cold/hot temps, lots of hair falling out (although mine somehow remains really thick?), low BBT's, constipation (urg..!), anovulatory cycles, and it's very hard for me to lose weight. Actually, the reason I originally got tested was because when I was a lot younger, maybe 13 or so?... I packed on a ton of weight one year. My mom took me to get tested, and after getting put on Synthroid, all the extra weight dropped back off and I went back to normal. After I went off the meds because due to lack of health insurance, the weight sloowly came back and I've worked soo hard to get it back off now. When I was talking to the doc about it he told me that without going back on meds, my thyroid would constantly be working against my efforts at keeping the weight off, but at least now I know why it was so hard to get it off in the first place! I'm happy with where I am at now, so it would definitely be nice to not have to worry as much about trying to keep it off because of an underactive thyroid slowing down my metabolism so much. :thumbup:

I have tests waiting in my 'TTC Box' under my bed too... crazy is right! I always think to myself 'well I only have 3 left, I should really buy more because I am going to need them!', but I try to hold off. I have a ton of IC's to use up, and a few FRER's and some digi's that I got on sale. I REFUSE to use a digi until I get a for sure positive on a different test, because they are so ridiculously expensive!


----------



## zb5

You see, I only have one brand of tests (Target brand). Maybe I need more tests!! :wink: Heeheehee.

Well, I'm SO impressed that you've been able to lose weight. I'm already really impressed with anyone who loses weight, since I've never been able to do it myself. (My BMI is in the "healthy" range, but I've got a chubby belly so I've tried to lose weight several times - it's so hard!) So losing weight while fighting against an underactive thyroid - very impressive!


----------



## membas#1

<----- guilty: has 4 pregnancy tests in the bathroom counter. I mean, since I'm at the store and all (3 are dollar store cheapies)....might as well stock up a few at a time so they don't think i'm crazy when i walk in and buy 10 at once ;) hopefully I'll just need 1, but even if i test pos with 1, i'll keep testing...i know myself :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - at least you admit it, I'm the same way! :haha:

Thanks zb5, it def took a lot of work! They say it's harder to lose weight if you are already in the healthy BMI range, maybe that's why it's been tough for you? 

Also, I think you def need at least three brands at all times! :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Man i wish i had more trouble losing weight! Right now i want to put on 25-30 lbs and it is just not working. Maybe i'll be lucky enough to keep a few lbs after having a baby, i'm trying hard to put some on before then though.


----------



## zb5

Wow AJThomas, that's a lot of weight to put on! Good luck.


----------



## carbafe

Good Luck Amygdala and Sweatpea hope the Doc's appointments go well.

I had one pregnancy test and yesterday in Asda I said to DH I am just going to get a box of tests to which he looked at me like I was a little bit simple and said why dont we wait until your period is actually late and then buy some .... pft the logic of men:shrug: So I came home and bought some cheap ones off of ebay:haha: Poor men they just dont get it hahha

A bit off topic but we have had some bad news today. Hubbys cousin has a 3 week old baby girl and she was rushed into hospital with meningitis last night and they cant get her off of the ventilator so we are all really worried. I just can't imagine how hard that must be to see your wee baby lying there and your helpless. We are all praying she is going to be strong and pull through. I just can't imagine the worry they must have :nope:


----------



## Amygdala

That sounds awful carbafe! Hope she gets better really soon. It's so scary when wee babies get ill.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, good luck with the pee examination! Got fingers and toes xd.

Sweetpea, am very very impressed at your ability to lose weight despite the thyroid issue. How did you do it? Any side effects from the soy? FXd for a lovely little eggy popping out at a sensible time. And good luck wit the blood results. 

Carbafe, hope your hubby's cousin's baby pulls through. They must be petrified.

Zb5, Membas, i have wait for it....20 pregnancy tests! No, make that 21!! I have 20 of the cheapy ones bought on Amazon. THey are so cheap and i know once i get to 6dpo i will be stupid and poas at least twice a day. Figured it would do me a couple of months. And i have one first response test. Saving that for when (PMA!) i get a positive on the cheapies!! And nope, men just don't get it. Of course you need to poas even when you know a positive result might not yet show!! Duh!! 

Am Cd12 now and wondering (HOPING) i might get to Ov just a little earlier this month. Come on lovely healthy egg! Waiting waiting waiting, and nothing but lots of footie on telly!!

Currently rooting for Paraguay. Hurrah.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Carbafe - will keep the LO in my thoughts! Poor thing... :nope:

Fairybabe - LOTS of exercise, paired with a sensible diet. I def didn't try to starve myself, but what I did eat, I made sure that it was healthy. I joined the gym with my mom earlier this year, and it has def helped so much to have someone to go with, very motivating to have someone else counting on you to go. I went, and still go, almost everyday. Tiring!

So far on the soy front, the only SE's I've had are waking up with slight headaches in the mornings (I take the soy right before bed). Had a big clump of EWCM this morning, which I NEVER have this early, so maybe it is bringing ov forward? Had my highest temp ever this morning too. I literally cannot wait to see if it helps me ov, FX'ed super hard!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all! Just checking in--have to catch up on posts a bit. Had a stressful day and emotional day, but all is well now. Long story for another time...AF still hasn't shown. Want her to show so we can get going on this TTC thing! Day 30, with the stress and lack of sleep I'll probably not start today as expected. Bummer...but it'll come...BBs really hurt--I've missed my EPO the last 2 nights, so that doesn't help with the pain. 

Well, hope you are all well.


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, hope the baby girl is doing better! That must be so scary as a parent, I can't even imagine it.

membas, sorry about the stressful day, glad things are better now.

Sweetpea, that's great that you and your mom go to the gym together! I go running with my dad sometimes when we're together, it's great motivation but we live on opposite sides of the country so it's doesn't happen very often. Plus he's super fast and he's 58... I'm hoping that I'll someday be faster than him, maybe when he's 80? But then I'll be 50... maybe it will never happen!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I envy your self-control! I've been trying to loose weight on and off as long as I can remember but never seem to shift any. Saying that, I'm relatively steady at the weight I am, so at least I'm not gaining much. For now I'm not trying to loose weight, but trying to eat as healthily as possible. Also trying to get into some light exercise and hopefully increase that once baby is here (I hope I'm not too naive there).

Membas, I'm sorry you had a difficult day! Hope you're feeling better now. Also hope your witch flies in soon, so you can get on with things. :D I'm expecting mine hopefully tomorrow, although she's been fashionably late by a day or so the last few cycles.

Zb5 and Fairybabe, how are you doing? Looks like round about now things might get interesting for you Fairybabe?

Oh and here's my pregnancy test confession: I've got 10 cheapies and two first responses in my bedside cabinet. I also have a "happy birthday dad" card for DH's birthday in a few weeks, just in case I get a :bfp: by then. Sad, I know! :haha:

I won't be here much from tomorrow by the way. I have a conference tomorrow (where I have to give a talk, scary!) and then we're off to go to a festival on Thursday and see some friends and family after. I can't wait! And when I'm back, it'll be prime baby-making time! Goodness, it's so close now! Another month and I'll start the obsessive poasing. :D Wow! Sorry but I still can't quite believe it's actually happening... But anyway, I'll be checking in along the way, have a good week girls!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - Hope you feel better soon, darling!

zb5 - I sometimes feel the same way about my mom! I think that makes me work harder at the gym because I'm always trying to keep up with her!

Amyg - GL with your talk and hope you have fun at the festival, sounds great. :D If you aren't around we'll all know what you're up too... :haha: Lots of dust and I hope that you get first time lucky and get to use that card!!


----------



## carbafe

Thanks for all the thoughts. Baby Jessica is stable but still critical. They have been told to take it one day at a time. Keep all those positive thoughts going for her. It must be the worst thing you can experience as a parent and she is there first child and only 3 weeks old. Can't believe it.


----------



## Fairybabe

hi folks, 
Yep, cd13, heading towards that "interesting time"!!! Would love it to happen a few days earlier. Had a nice dip this morning, which is earlier than usual in the lead up to O, so got all hopefull. Then have had one hideous maximum stress day, so i wouldn't mind betting O waits til way past day 19. My employer has just gone into administration. Totally unclear what's gonna happen to us workers just yet, but it's not looking good. Hopefully i'll know more in a few days. But the timing sucks. Not that there's ever going to be a good time to lose your job, but if it had just been a few months later for us, it wouldn't be so bad. Here's hoping we at least get our statutory redundancy money (cos when it's administration, that's no certainty either.). So total bummer of a day here. Here's hoping something amazing happens and we at least get a few months more pay. 

Very very cheesed off

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Fairybabe, that really really sucks! Will cross my fingers for you. Here's hoping that you get a few months pay at least!


----------



## carbafe

Fairybabe I hope things work out ! I think everyone has a bit of worry about work at the moment :( Hopefully you get some pay out and something else soon ! FX'd


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe--sorry for your work troubles. Fx'd that it all works out for you.

AFM--I'm officially on CD 1 of our very first TTC cycle! Yay Yay Yay!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Amygdala

Yay Membas! :wohoo:
I'll hopefully join you tomorrow! Already have the tell-tale outbreak of spots (just in time for my talk:dohh:) and slight pains, so fingers crossed she'll be on time. Couldn't be more inconvenient this month, but hey, who knows, might be the last for a very long time. :D
Looks like you and me might be testing around the same time membas!


----------



## membas#1

YAY! A testing buddy and hopeful bump buddy!


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, that sucks!! FX'd for you. Good luck with your talk Amygdala. P.S. I'm imagining the Happy Birthday Dad card next to your pregnancy tests, so cute!

Well, I am 10 DPO today and my temp dropped a bit this morning so I'm expecting AF tomorrow. Although who knows really... I still have a little hope for an accidental BFP in our last not-trying month, despite the inconvenient timing. :) But assuming AF comes tomorrow, it looks like a bunch of us will be starting cycles together!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Aw Fairybabe, FX'ed for you! :hugs:

So... I'm starting to think that I just O'ed on my so called CD 8, but now I'm thinking that the weird spotty bleed that I had was just weird midcycle bleeding, and that it wasn't actually the start of a new cycle? Usually AF is REALLY crampy and there was really really minimal cramping this time around... Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Amygdala

ooSweetPea said:


> Aw Fairybabe, FX'ed for you! :hugs:
> 
> So... I'm starting to think that I just O'ed on my so called CD 8, but now I'm thinking that the weird spotty bleed that I had was just weird midcycle bleeding, and that it wasn't actually the start of a new cycle? Usually AF is REALLY crampy and there was really really minimal cramping this time around... Let me know what you guys think.

I'd buy that. I guess you'll need a few more temps to be sure you did just ovulate but it certainly looks that way. Whether your bleed was AF or not is hard to decide I think (I think "AF" can be lighter after an anovulatory cycle?) but I don't think it matters much for you. As long as AF shows up in about 10 days you've got a god chance that this was just a freak incident and your next cycle will be a more usual length. Hope your body will surprise you with an absolute fairytale cycle next month!


----------



## zb5

Nice temp increase! Maybe it's O, I don't know? The real test will be if the temps stay up I suppose.

Well, if you didn't O last month then your recent AF wouldn't have been a "real" AF, which would explain why it wasn't as crampy as usual. I'm not sure if you are then supposed to call it AF or midcycle spotting... I guess Fertilityfriend decides for you based on whether you call your flow "Light" or "spotting", but that seems kind of arbitrary.

Anyways, if the bleeding was different than usual then hopefully that means that last month was an exception and you normally ovulate!


----------



## zb5

Right, what Amygdala said!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks ladies, I feel alot better after reading your replies! Temp dropped this morning, but FF still gave me dotted crosshairs. CBFM went to high this morning, so I am just going to pretend like there are no crosshairs and keep BDing! DH will like me thinking that way I suppose. :haha:

Of course the month that I am really paying attention to, my body goes haywire! :wacko: I can't wait to see if I actually do ov or not, thinking because of the temp drop and monitor going to high this morning that I still have a chance to catch the egg this cycle!

Hope all you ladies have a good day, we're halfway through the week now! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Haha, when in doubt, keep BDing!

Well my temp went back up a bit today (11DPO) and no AF yet. Since my luteal phase has been anywhere from 9-12 days, I don't really know which day I should be expecting it. But I like seeing high temps!

Here's my chart in case anyone wants to stalk :) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5d7a


----------



## membas#1

looking good zb! 

hey--i hope this isn't inappropriate--but i was curious about everyone's age. this information may already be on the board in various posts, but i can't remember. i'll start--i'll be 34 in July--hoping for a BFP for my birthday! :) :) :)


----------



## carbafe

membas#1 said:


> Fairybabe--sorry for your work troubles. Fx'd that it all works out for you.
> 
> AFM--I'm officially on CD 1 of our very first TTC cycle! Yay Yay Yay!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::yipee::yipee:

Woop Woop :happydance:

I am 26 (so is DH) and we have been married for 7 1/2 months.

I am half expecting AF tomorrow as well. Just came off the pill so not sure id she will show but I have some mild cramps today and I have been a bit sweatier today (TMI ! But it always happens to me just before - not buckets or anything I just notice it !)


----------



## AJThomas

24 last April, DH is 29. We've been together for 7 years, married for nearly 2.


----------



## ooSweetPea

DH and I are both 23... we've been together since 10th grade! :haha: Got married last April, and have been together since 2002. A lot of my friends think I'm crazy that we are trying now, especially since we have only been married a little over a year, but I feel like after 8 years together it's just time! They always say 'don't you want to enjoy married life a little more before you have kids?'... if we had just been together a year or two before we got married, that'd be different... I would understand more where they are coming from. But we have been living together for almost 6 years, and DH agrees with me that we felt like we were 'married' long before the actual ceremony.

It helps that he is just as thrilled as I am to start trying... during dinner last night he sheepishly admitted that now that we are trying, he wishes that we would've started sooner. Men! :dohh: I love him though!


----------



## zb5

Awww, cute Sweetpea's hubby :)

I am 27, DH is 30. This fall we will have been together 10 years, I'll turn 28, and hubby will turn 31. So we got together pretty young as well (I was aaaaaalmost 18!) I agree with you Sweetpea, at some point you've just been together so long that it makes sense to add a new person to the family. We make a really great team at this point so I think we're ready for a new challenge! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies.
Looks like i'll be officially unemployed from end of next week. Bummer. Not good for babymaking finances, but life's too short to not carry on. Que sera sera. 
I'm 34. OH is 38. We've been together 2 and a quarter years. Getting married in 5.5 weeks. I guess the difference with meeting in your 30s is that you know a lot quicker if someone is right for you, as you know yourself and what you want/need/won't tolerate etc. I kind of knew on first date with OH that he was the one. Didn't dare believe it tho. Turns out i wasn't the only one feeling that way. 

was getting really hopefull that Ov would be earlier this month. temps have dipped down already like they do in lead up to Ov. Just hoping the MEGA stress of last couple of days (which will carry on a few more i think, at tleast until i know if i even get statutory payout), will not delay the Ov. AGH! Just when you get rid of one stress along comes another. 

Fingers xd zb5. And hey sweetpea, sounds as if you aren't really out yet this month! Hurrah to the BD!

Fairybabexx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ohhh Fairybabe, I'm so sorry. Try not to stress too much, as things seem to always have a way of working out in the end. But you're right, life is too short to not continue on towards the things you want the most! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, that sucks! Wishing you statutory payout...


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe--sorry to hear of the employment situation. That sucks, but things do have a way of working out for the best--just gets a little stressful sometimes. I know what you mean about having 1 stress, getting rid of it, and another comes along. Seems that way for me sometimes.

I also know what you mean about being in your 30s when you finally meet the person you want to be with...seems things happen quicker the older you are. I was 30 when I met SO--he was 25. So he's 29 now and me almost 34. We moved in together after 6 months but were pretty well sharing space long before that! We are set to marry in November--yay! I hope to have a cute baby bump for that wedding :)

Thanks for all the age replies. I was just curious :)


----------



## zb5

Ookay, so I just had my highest 12dpo temperature ever this morning. Usually by this point it is on its way down for AF. So I tested... and I'm not sure. The first test was a dud (no control line). The second test has a faaaaaaiiint line that hubby says he doesn't believe. I'm not really convinced either since the first test didn't even work, and it's a blue dye test which everyone says bad things about.

Now I need to be patient... or buy more tests! Now I can't believe I only had two! Clearly an oversight on my part. :)


----------



## AJThomas

^ooooh! Sounds promising, i agree with buying more tests!!


----------



## carbafe

zb5 said:


> Ookay, so I just had my highest 12dpo temperature ever this morning. Usually by this point it is on its way down for AF. So I tested... and I'm not sure. The first test was a dud (no control line). The second test has a faaaaaaiiint line that hubby says he doesn't believe. I'm not really convinced either since the first test didn't even work, and it's a blue dye test which everyone says bad things about.
> 
> Now I need to be patient... or buy more tests! Now I can't believe I only had two! Clearly an oversight on my part. :)

OOOO So exciting . Buy more tests !! Although maybe wait till tomorrow morning to test so its stronger. Keep us all posted !


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh zb5, buy more tests!!! POAS and come and let us know asap!!! Rootin for you gal!

Checkout my chart. Had a big temp rise this morn, could i have Ovd???? Did an OPK yday and day before, and it didn't come up positive, though was aware my pee was a bit diluted as had had a lot of fluids. Be fab if i have, though if it is O, we only BD'd the day before, were expecting to do lots of it today onwards! Ooops. 
Maybe it's just the uber stress am under with work. Amazing how a firm that has existed for two decades can vanish within a week. Very very weird. 

Fairybabexx


----------



## ooSweetPea

FX'ed for you zb5, your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## zb5

Thanks guys! I think I am going to wait a little longer, probably Saturday or Sunday, unless AF comes. No need to be ogling another faint line trying to figure out what it means...

Fairybabe, that definitely looks like it could be ov, but it would be pretty early compared to your last cycle, so who knows. Hope things work out as best they can with work. It sounds like it's happening shockingly fast. Eek!


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm probably going to try and cut back some on the forum. Just feeling overwhelmed and need to not think so much about TTC stuff. I love reading the forum but am going to try and limit myself to a read a night....so I may reply less overall--but I'll be waiting for all your BFPs and I'll still be checking in often with my progress! Going to try to keep my journal updated too with my feelings. It helps to write those out too--just anxious I think. This time is finally here and I have a lot of nerves, anxiety and although VERY excited, just find myself getting worked up about all of it--how long will it take, what will I feel like, wanting a healthy pregnancy/baby, will I be able to do a natural birth like I want, and will I be the parent I want to be. I told you! I'm a ball of anxiety! Worrying about it all. I think it will pass...probably with my AF hormones :) Have a few things coming up over the next few weekends so I think that's just what I need is another focus. We are having our engagement party this weekend and we are headed on a coast trip together next weekend (which is right around the beginning of the fertile window!). So--an exciting time that has me a little on edge. I hope I don't sound crazy! Sometimes I feel it :) :)

Best of luck to all, and I'll be reading and waiting for all your BFPs!


----------



## zb5

Hey Membas, sorry you're feeling overwhelmed. I can totally relate about the nerves! I have been feeling nauseous today and yesterday, and I am not even symptom spotting it because I _know_ it is because I am so nervous! Nervous because what if I'm not ready... nervous because what if I am ready and then it takes a long time... and EXCITED too! I think the excitement just adds to the nervousness somehow.

I really appreciate you guys on this thread because I can talk about TTC stuff here so it's not just all in my own head... Even with my friends who know we're going to be trying, I don't really want to go into all the gory details. That being said, I think limiting myself to once a day could be healthy. Actually, I'm really glad this isn't one of those threads that goes through 20 pages a day, I would never be able to keep up!

Anyways, hope you're able to relax and enjoy your engagement party and coast trip - sounds like fun!


----------



## Fairybabe

hey Membas! Happy engagement party!!! and trip afterwards sounds great. Yep, with you on the nervous, but i figure there's never a right time to feel ready for this, so we should just get on with it! My big anxiety is that it won't happen for me (am sure you all share that!). especically knowing my luteal phase is a bit short. I think it's easy looking on forums like these to get the impression that getting pregannt is a virtual impossibility. The reality is that people who are struggling are more likely to turn to these threads, so in amongst us newbies who haven't figured out if there are problems yet or not, there are many who know they have got probs. We have to try and keep it in perspective, i think (can't remmeber exactly) but even for a 35yr old, inferility is only a 20% chance. And that realistically, it may take a year to make a baby. So, (she says trying to convince herself), let's try and enjoy this experience, as we are all highly likely to get a big huge bump!!! I thought to mylsef the other today that i should look less at this, as it would be easy to get a bit obseessed. I think us girlies on this thread are particularly well balanced! So i'll stay here. Who else can i talk abou EWCM with?!!!!! 

As for me (thanks Zb5) yes, it's happening fast. Official papers were signed for administration on weds, and offices likely to be shut by weds next week. Crazy. Have spent today boxing up paperwork. Madness. Praying for a last minute deal and reprieve. FX;d. 

AFM, it's not 1DPO yesterday, temps back down today. I figure it was a combo of severe stress, alcohol and a curry that sent it upwards! Back down today. So game on. OH currenly shouting at television! And explaining to me that Capello is not right in his strategy!! So i think tonight will be either a celebratory or commiseratory BD!! Hurrah for the BD! And I am not naming any baby conceived now Rooney!!! Or Roonetta!

Happy weekend to all!

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Fairybabe. I'm still here, just limiting--I'm just checking primarily this thread, journaling and a few journals from fellow TTCers. But I've decided to stay clear of the rest of the forum for now as a way to limit my anxiety/nerves. I do really enjoy this particular thread/you group of ladies, and I've enjoyed my journaling--so I'm not going to give those things up entirely. Just finding balance. I think the first month i found this board I was sooo excited to read anything and everything--to find people that felt the same as me....and now it's working against me some. Although I feel well balanced, anxiety can easily get the best of me....and I know this--so just catching myself before I fall :) I'm also moving around a little better since my injury so that helps too--for a week and half I was having to elevate my leg any chance I got, so had LOTS of forum time :) The past few days have been yardwork, and that feels good to be outside moving! 

I really am sorry about your job situation. I do hope things work out for the best for you, and will keep my Fx'd.

Have a fun BD, weather it be celebratory or otherwise ;)


----------



## zb5

lol Fairybabe! Roonetta!! I've told hubby that maaaaaybe middle names could be named after soccer players, but not first names. Of course he really likes Cherundolo on the US team - hahaha. I think Roonetta might be better!

Yes, I can really scare myself if I spend too much time reading around on this site. I think if I knew ahead of time that everything was going to work out, I wouldn't mind if it took many months of trying. But since I don't know, there will always be that worry and so I hope it happens ASAP so I can just stop worrying! (Until I worry about the next part...)


----------



## zb5

Okay... AF has arrived. I'm a little disappointed, despite saying I wasn't even sure what I wanted about 2 weeks ago!

Anyways, I'm actually in a pretty good mood besides the disappointment. I think I have been seriously PMSing the past few days and that is all gone. So now I'm looking forward to this month, we are finally officially TTC! Yeah! I think I'll plan a short trip in the next two weeks to get us in the mood. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sorry the witch got you zb5, but welcome to officially TTC! FX'ed for you this month!


----------



## membas#1

sorry about the AF zb, and welcome to the official TTC month. You are just a few days behind me. I'm on CD 4 or 5. I had a short AF--not complaining...3 days of medium flow, yesterday not much and today spotty (due to BD this morning...that always gets the last little bit of AF out). 

getting ready for party--been busy doing stuff today...feels good, i feel pretty good today. i think with my AF stopping, some of my anxiety is easing. YAY! still watching myself and not letting myself get overwhelmed. yesterday when shopping i was at Kohl's department store and walked past baby section--I didn't stop but I did look and it made me smile...so that's a good feeling. I also found myself looking from across the way at the maternity clothes :)

well, better get back to party prep. hoping the rain stays away today--it's been sprinkling a bit--but you know, it rains all the time here, so we just BBQ in the rain ;)


----------



## zb5

Hope the rain stays away from your party membas!

I spent today planning a trip for hubby and me during my (probable) fertile window. I think it will be a nice way to start things off :) Of course, he made me change the days so he wouldn't miss too many world cup games!! Haha, he's obsessed.


----------



## membas#1

we also have a trip planned around our first fertile window--well i'll be cd 11, 12, & 13 on our trip next weekend...I O around CD 15/16...so pretty close. Figured it was a good time to plan a getaway :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey zb5, sorry the witch got you!! But you have great PMA!

Enjoy the party Membas!

Well, i got a positive on the OPK stick yesterday, and today!!! So am reckoning will O today or tomorrow. Hope it's today, cos that would make it CD18, which would be my earliest yet since charting and a good sign. Just about snuck in on time with the BD(s)!. So fairly soon into my second 2ww. Interestingly, as this last week has been soooo crazy, i've barely had time to think about it all. So this month, i kind of feel "yeah, whatever" about it all as have just got soo much going on. (Though don't hold me to that as 2ww progresses). I think i learnt a lot from that first 2ww about balance. Am with you membas, can easily get myself way too anxious. Which would be the worst thing anyway! 

Right. off to bed. Potentialy my last day at work tomorrow. But, having seen friends this week end and having the chance to take a step back, am trying to be calmer and more philosophical about it. 

Here's to PMA and good luck for your TTC ladies that are starting! 

Sweetpea, any more idea what's happening with you? 

Babydust to all.

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Not a clue! Waiting to O, I think? Temps dropped back down so I don't think I did yet! Dr said thyroid was 'borderline underactive', as I expected since that was the diagnosis I got when I was a teenager, but I opted to wait on the meds until we are a few cycles in to see if I can do without. I'm one of those that doesn't like to be on any meds unless absolutely necessary, so we shall see how that goes!

I asked him about the soy, and he said he didn't think it would be an issue since it's only 5 days, and I am not severly underactive, just on the extreme low end of normal. FX'ed that I get to O for real this cycle!

I'm thinking of all you ladies just starting, and those about the reenter the TWW. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, I'm PMA all the way. Woohoo about positive OPK! :D Sweetpea, it looks like you're around that time too!

Membas, our trip is planned for CD 10-13 and I've been ovulating between 11-15 since coming off the pill. I have this idea that it would be amazing to conceive while on vacation somewhere beautiful! But I know in reality we probably won't know which episode led to conception, and it may end up being some month when we didn't do anything special anyways. So I'm just trying to think of this trip as celebrating starting this new thing in our lives, whenever it happens.

I also just ordered some internet cheapie tests. I ordered 15 thinking, if you bring your umbrella it never rains, so maybe if I buy 15 tests I'll only need 1? Heehee.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## AJThomas

^heh, who knows it just might work.

AFM, just riding out the 2ww, trying my best not to symptom spot and just taking it one day at a time but it is hard!


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies
Zb5, love your thinking with umbrella's and HPTs!!! That's my theory too. Got a bag load of cheapies up there in the bedside table! 
Sweatpea, great that your med tests didn't show up any nasty surprises. I think you can help your thyroid by adding seaweed to soups etc. Not sure where i've heard that, maybe google it?
I think i am 1DPO. Though FF won't show it for another couple of days. Not the biggest shoot up in temps ever, but still, a significant rise all the same. 
More footie on telly. REALLY bored with it now. YAWN.
AJ, your chart looks REALLY good. FX'd!!!!
Night.
Fairybabe xx


----------



## AJThomas

For once i'm watching the football cause Spain is one of the teams i like.

And i think you're right fairybabe, my 1dpo temp rise wasn't much either but the 2 following made up for it.


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Fairybabe, I'm PMA all the way. Woohoo about positive OPK! :D Sweetpea, it looks like you're around that time too!
> 
> Membas, our trip is planned for CD 10-13 and I've been ovulating between 11-15 since coming off the pill. I have this idea that it would be amazing to conceive while on vacation somewhere beautiful! But I know in reality we probably won't know which episode led to conception, and it may end up being some month when we didn't do anything special anyways. So I'm just trying to think of this trip as celebrating starting this new thing in our lives, whenever it happens.
> 
> I also just ordered some internet cheapie tests. I ordered 15 thinking, if you bring your umbrella it never rains, so maybe if I buy 15 tests I'll only need 1? Heehee.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

yeah--i sort of figured the same...just take a nice trip to kick off this new phase in life, even if it doesn't fall perfectly into the fertile window! it's about us and this new journey we are embarking upon! have fun on your trip...did you find a place to vacation? we are just heading a few hours over to the coast to stay in a beach house. it may reach 70 degrees...we've had so far very little "summer" weather. hope it's nice!


----------



## zb5

Not sure where you are membas, but our trips sound very similar... about an hour away, near the beach, weather forecast is 70! :D We've been having summer weather on and off here, it got pretty hot today, but it's cooler near the coast. I hope it's nice, we've never been to this beach town before. But how could it not be? If it sucks we'll just stay indoors the whole time. :haha:

I'm getting really bored with soccer too, hubby has been watching EVERY SINGLE GAME! Then I get to work and my coworkers are watching in the office! I have only managed to survive because there are so many cute players to watch...

AJ, Fairybabe, looks like you are entering the 2ww with nice charts. FX'd for you both!


----------



## Dinah

Evening all

I am super behind here due to having been busy. I'm hoping you are all well and things are going well this cycle. Glad to hear you have PMA for this cycle Zb5 :hugs:

Sweetpea - hope you can figure out when you O this time around. Here's hoping you don't need the meds :flower:

All the best everyone,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Not sure where you are membas, but our trips sound very similar... about an hour away, near the beach, weather forecast is 70! :D We've been having summer weather on and off here, it got pretty hot today, but it's cooler near the coast. I hope it's nice, we've never been to this beach town before. But how could it not be? If it sucks we'll just stay indoors the whole time. :haha:
> 
> I'm getting really bored with soccer too, hubby has been watching EVERY SINGLE GAME! Then I get to work and my coworkers are watching in the office! I have only managed to survive because there are so many cute players to watch...
> 
> AJ, Fairybabe, looks like you are entering the 2ww with nice charts. FX'd for you both!

I'm just north of you in PNW so it's an hour to the coast for us, but we are headed a bit south too--so 2 hour drive on Friday. We got a great deal on a 2 bedroom beach house through my work, $60/night--we plan to do some fishing, crabbing, eating, BDing :) relaxing and more BDing! :) The beach house is actually on the bay, not ocean side, so we can get our kayak in the water too. Hoping my injured leg doesn't prevent me from walking in the sand...I can't wait to just sit on the deck and watch the water. I'm a water/ocean person--it's so soothing and healing. I can't wait to just leave my anxieties and breath in the salty air, put my feet in the salty water. We will only have highs near 60 degrees, but the sun will shine :) That's all that matters. 

Have fun on your trip! 

Hope you are all having great day! I have a massage at 5:00--just another step in taking care of ME! :)


----------



## zb5

Membas, sounds great! We found a B&B about 1/4 mile from the beach. Should be nice and it's not too pricey, $60/night would be even better though. :) Ah well. We'll probably walk on the beach, read books on the beach, maybe go on a hike or run, BD, hubby will watch the world cup, BD... eat ice cream. :D

Hope you enjoyed your massage!


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! Well, FF has given me the crosshairs, so i guess that makes me 3DPO! Hurrah! Temp has finally shot up to a decent high. Dunno how hopeful to be, as what with everything going on, in the "fertile time" we only BD'd the day before O and on the O day itself. So here's hoping! Hope those swimmers swam hard!! No real sign of EWCM either, which i was hoping the EPO would improve (stopped that now!). But there we go. FF gives me a test date of Thurs 1st July. Well, if the witch hasn't showed her ugly face, i will certainly poas!!! (or two). 

Anyone else in the tww now? 

Time this thread had it's next BFP!!!!!

Zb5 and Membas, enjoy your breaks! THey sound fab! 

Baby dust to all. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Only about a week to go til you test Fairybabe, tons of babydust to you!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Pressure's on UK ladies! If we want to get the Health in maternity grant, need to nab it before April next year!! The chancellor got rid of it yesterday in his budget. So big incentive to make those babies fast!! Hope our bodies play ball!


----------



## AJThomas

I have officially 3 days until test time but i'm not sure i can hold out, i'll probably take a test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers and toes crossed for you AJ!!! Your chart is looking terrific still. Good luck tomorrow with your test.


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you both AJ and Fairybabe! I'll be watching to see you both get your BFPs! PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks ladies, i want to test tomorrow but i'm so nervous!


----------



## carbafe

:dust: To you both Fairybabe and AJ !!!! 

Well AF got me on Sunday although it was very light. Had a normalish day on Monday then nothing yesterday and light again today ..... I guess its because I just came off of the pill. My cycle was 31 days so if it is the same length this month I will be Ovu while we are on holiday :plane: which should make sex: easy :D 

I also have some sad news. Baby Jessica had a brain scan last Friday and teh doctors said she is to brain damaged by the swelling to survive. They turned the ventaltors off on Saturday but the wee thing is still hanging on. Her poor parents are now just left waiting for her to pass away. Heart Breaking :(


----------



## AJThomas

^Wow, i'm so sorry to hear that, so, so sorry. i dont know what else to say.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh no carbafe, I am so sorry to hear that! I hope the parents have all the support they possibly can have at this awful time. And I hope you have someone to give you extra hugs and comfort as well! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe
That's shocking. Thoughts and prayers with her and her parents. Hugs to you.

Sorry the witch got you, but sounds like your cycle is going to get back on track quickly, which is good. 

Take care and remember to be nice to yourself at times like this.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

That's terrible carbafe. Sending those parents positive and healing thoughts. Heartbreaking.


----------



## carbafe

Thank you all for the thoughts. DH family are all very close and we will all give them so much love and support to help them all we can. You just don't expect things like this to happen these days my MIL was saying we all just assume we have the technology and medicine these days to fight these things. 

I don't want to put a sad mood on the forum but I thought you would all like to know as you had sent good wishes last week.


----------



## Dinah

Carbafe my thoughts and prayers are with your friends :( How awful for them.

Good luck to those testing soon. Agree with the PP who mentioned the health in maternity grant going - lets all get those BFPs so we can still get it lol!

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, that's terrible! I'm so sorry for your family and baby Jessica's parents. You're right, it's just one of those things you don't expect to happen anymore.

AJ, FX'd for your BFP! Fairybabe next!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Carbafe, major :hugs: to you and your friends, they are in my thoughts. I cannot even begin to fathom going through that.

AJ and Fairybabe, will have everything crossed for you two, minus my legs of course! :haha: Like Membas said, PMA PMA PMA!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies, just checking in...CD 10 for me...getting there. Getting ready for our trip! YAY! had some more chiropractic/massage done and really feeling good. Mental state is getting better! Now I just have to find a way to get my exercise in with a bum leg so I can stay mentally healthy! It really helps me. Otherwise, appetite back and getting better. Tired--but that's allergies I'm sure! SO really wants me to try and find a way to let go of some of my stress/worries. I'm trying. It's hard. It's not all TTC worries...some of it is just this injury--i've now got pinched nerves from being on crutches/limping around, and some tingling from those nerves in my hand/arm/sometimes face. It drives me crazy--but chiropractor helped today and the fact that those nerves let up some from his work makes me feel better--like it can be fixed and it's not much to worry over! whew! :) SO says my stress is only going to tighten those muscles over those nerves and then the tingling causes stress etc...and repeat...it's a mean circle. So this is me--breathing deep and letting it go.....
:)

hope you are all well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Membas, have you thought of trying acupuncture? Really helpful for easing stress and worries, improving mental state, regulating cycles, and also for musculo-skeletal stuff. In conjunction with your chiropractic, it would work really well.
Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

yep, been seeing my acupuncturist through this as well. she did help me greatly this week and i have another appointment next week with her. i pretty well stick to my chiropractor, acupuncturist and massage therapist...they are my 'team' and I love them! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay! It's Friday! Woohoo. 
5DPO for me. A bit of a dip today. But i've learnt that my LP doesn't seem to follow a specific pattern in terms of temps. Just under a week til i test/AF arrives. Weird. I've got it really fixed in my head this cycle that i'm just not gonna be pregnant this month. No idea why. I know we didn't get a chance to BD as much as ideal, but still, FF says our timing was "good". But still. Got swollen boobs as per usual, but not sore, which as fab. And only a teensy weeny bit of cramping today. Last few months have had more of both by now. But really, i just don't feel i will be preggers this month, I don't mean in a negative way, that i feel down about, but just neutral. We shall see i guess! 

AJ, have to confess to stalking your chart a bit, it's still looking good! No sign of it dropping down yet. Good luck whenever you test.

Have a crackin weekend everyone. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Hi all...checking in before the weekend..CD 11 for me and woke up this morning with a good amount of EWCM on internal check :) yay! I was at first thinking maybe it's left overs from SO the morning before, but can't imagine 24 hours later that would be the case. I don't recall EWCM this early before and this much. TMI alert--I'm doing the two fingers sweep the cervix check method...it really gives me a better idea of what's there. Last night I noticed a tiny bit of barely stretchy CM, but this morning it was definitely there and stretched a lot. Soooo....DTD this morning :) I think we are officially in our first fertile window! YAY! I didn't think our vacation weekend would fall in the window but I think it is :) I'm excited. I've felt so much better these last few days..feels good to be excited again! Doesn't mean I don't occasionally have to take a really deep breath, but oh well--that's good for me!
Gotta run...


----------



## zb5

Yay EWCM! I do the internal check too, I'm not squeamish at all and it just seems like I can get a better sense of it that way, so why not.

I'm on CD7 and I think we're just going to start daily BD from now until ovulation, which could be anywhere between CD 11 and 15. Maybe that's overly ambitious, but hubby sure likes the idea. :) The weekend and then our trip next week should make it easier because we won't be exhausted from work.

Anyways, Fairybabe, it seems like you are very Zen about the 2ww this month. Hope you'll get a nice surprise! My IC's arrived yesterday so I am totally prepared to obsess in a few weeks...


----------



## membas#1

we are pretty well doing the daily deed too as of a few days ago...SO really doesn't mind ;)


----------



## Dinah

Hey all, checking in. 

Fairybabe - never say never but I understand not getting your hopes up. I have my FX for you and can't believe its so close to testing time already for you :)

Membas - yay for your first fertile window while TTC! Get in that BD and :dust: to you!

ZB5 - GL for keeping up the daily BD! Ambitious or not it sure sounds fun ;)

AFM well I'm CD16, starting to get faint lines on my OPKs so Ov is on its way I'm sure. Freaked out last night as I started spotting. Only when I wiped (TMI) but I've never had that mid-cycle before. Did some googling and apparently it is nothing to worry about unless it gets heavier/lasts a long time. Was still happening this morning but has now stopped. Blood was accompanied by tons of EWCM which I still have. Anyways, we aren't doing daily BD partly due to fact I'm full of cold and feeling lousy but hopefully we'll get some in soon as I dont' want to miss our chance just because of being sick!

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Hi all! :hi:

I think it's incredible how time is flying for all of us now. There's people in the ttw!!! I'm cd9 myself and things are starting to get interesting. Daily BDing for us at the moment as well. :D Not very much cm yet but I guess it's still early days in this cycle. I'm drinking my grapefruit juice anyway and hoping it'll increase in the next few days.
Had a really panicky day yesterday, row with DH included. I've been looking forward to this for over a year (and really all my life before that) but now that it's happening I have doubts. I worry about money A LOT. We both have jobs and we own our car and house (well, mortgage there) but I can't help thinking we should be more secure financially. I really don't know where my career is going either, which doesn't help. And now I have visions of working all day to come home to a child who hardly knows me and it scares the living daylights out of me. I know that we'll probably find a way for me to be home at least some of the time. But I don't do "wait and see" very well... Aaaaanyway, bottom line: I freaked out but had a lovely day with hubby today and feel much better again. Scary stuff though.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, I totally understand. Am freaking out myslef at the mo....am i ready for this? I have no job! I have lots going on! Is it what i really want? (Despite having wanted this for ages...). I think (in my saner moments) this is totally normal. Realistically, there's never a right time to do this, so i say, see what happens, and you will cope whatever is thrown at you. And, so i hear, once you hold that bundle of joy in your arms, everything else pales into insignificance anyway. If everyone waited til they were financially secure to have a kid, the birthrate would be so low the government would be paying us to have kids (now there's a thought). 

AFM, well big dip yesterday, temp back up today. NEver had a dip on day 6 before. ALthough my LP never follows an exact pattern anyway. Weird, have been less crampy this LP. Apart from yesterday, when for about 15 mins i had quite strong cramps, to the extent i went to the loo to see if AF had come early! WHo knows. Still don't feel it's my month tho. 

Anyway, i shall be incommunicado til Tues eve or even weds as will be away. 

Babydust to all int he meantime.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--back from our vacation weekend! what a relaxing weekend! had lots of BDing (with lots of EWCM every day! and still!!!), lots of relaxing time (no internet, no TV), fun in the sand and water (too cold for me tho)...a great time. I'm ready to O! Probably a few more days although lots of EWCM for several days is new for me! And Ovary twinges on left side--egg is coming soon :) Will catch up more soon. Still getting settled. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuh Fairybabe, might have been implantation? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. When are you planning to test?

Membas, welcome back! Sounds you had a brilliant time, so glad to hear it! Now let's go catch those eggs! Looks like we're at very similar points in our cycles. Have you thought about how many DPO you'll test?

AFM, I spoke to DH yesterday about when to test and he said he'd like me to test "as soon as I can" even if that might mean wasting tests or getting bfps that turn out not to stick. Sooo, bearing that in mind, I will test on his birthday next week. Should only be about 8 DPO so I'm under no illusions but you never know. If it's :bfp: I'll give him the test with his card. If it's :bfn: I'll pretend it never happened and test again from about 12 DPO. Goodness, patience is NOT one of my strong points.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I can totally relate to the stressing. Although I seem to have gotten a lot of it out of my system after the past few months of waiting-to-try-but-not-avoiding-very-carefully. Those months really had me on edge so I'm actually a little more relaxed now that we're actually trying and we have a plan. I feel like I have months experience by now! Haha.

For me, I worry about money and my career. I also worry about what people will think, like I am clearly not old/mature enough to be a mother! Or that I am making a poor decision in terms of timing with my career. I actually don't think that's true, or that other people think that about me, but that doesn't keep me from worrying. :/

Membas, sounds like a fun trip! We leave tomorrow, I'm excited. I'm a little nervous too because I picked the place on my own w/o hubby's opinion so I'm afraid he won't like it. But he told me, "don't worry, we'll be in bed the whole time so what does it matter." Ah, sweet man. :)

Fairybabe - implantation dip perhaps?? :D


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Uuuuh Fairybabe, might have been implantation? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. When are you planning to test?
> 
> Membas, welcome back! Sounds you had a brilliant time, so glad to hear it! Now let's go catch those eggs! Looks like we're at very similar points in our cycles. Have you thought about how many DPO you'll test?
> 
> AFM, I spoke to DH yesterday about when to test and he said he'd like me to test "as soon as I can" even if that might mean wasting tests or getting bfps that turn out not to stick. Sooo, bearing that in mind, I will test on his birthday next week. Should only be about 8 DPO so I'm under no illusions but you never know. If it's :bfp: I'll give him the test with his card. If it's :bfn: I'll pretend it never happened and test again from about 12 DPO. Goodness, patience is NOT one of my strong points.

You know, I'm not sure when I'll test. Guess we'll see if I feel any different during the 2ww than normal period stuff...I know I'm going to want to test before AF is late, but haven't given it a ton of thought....But when I'm in the 2ww I'll probably want to test early ;)


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Amygdala, I can totally relate to the stressing. Although I seem to have gotten a lot of it out of my system after the past few months of waiting-to-try-but-not-avoiding-very-carefully. Those months really had me on edge so I'm actually a little more relaxed now that we're actually trying and we have a plan. I feel like I have months experience by now! Haha.
> 
> For me, I worry about money and my career. I also worry about what people will think, like I am clearly not old/mature enough to be a mother! Or that I am making a poor decision in terms of timing with my career. I actually don't think that's true, or that other people think that about me, but that doesn't keep me from worrying. :/
> 
> Membas, sounds like a fun trip! We leave tomorrow, I'm excited. I'm a little nervous too because I picked the place on my own w/o hubby's opinion so I'm afraid he won't like it. But he told me, "don't worry, we'll be in bed the whole time so what does it matter." Ah, sweet man. :)
> 
> Fairybabe - implantation dip perhaps?? :D


Amy--I too can relate to the stressing--I was a mess a week ago. It was about a week and half of feeling stressed and overwhelmed...I finally let it go this weekend. Part of it is getting into my first fertile window and the excitement from that...but part of it is just realizing that we'll never be 100% ready (money, house, etc...)...but we are as ready now and as willing as we've ever been...and stress doesn't do good things for the body...so I really just had to get it out and let it go...Good luck to you. I'm sure when we finally do get our BFP I'll freak out a little again :)

ZB--we spent a fair amount of time in bed too :) My parts need a break! I need to O soon! HA! Have fun on your trip...


----------



## carbafe

I was really stressing just before we started trying, started doubting whether we were ready etc but I feel a lot more calm about it now we are trying .... wonder how long that will last:haha:

I have been having a very strange period. Came off of the pill mid May my first period came after 31 days but was very light it has been on and off now for 9 days but always very light. I have never had a period that lasted this long. It makes me doubt that I will O this month which is a shame as we are off on holiday on Wednesday and are planning lots of BDing :shrug:

Anyway I better go finish my packing. Although hubby is currently updating his ipod and watching the football so you know making sure he has all the essentials :dohh:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls!
Am back! been helping my mum move house! Joy of joys.
God, have i been having a roller coaster, in soooo many ways. Check out my chart, temps up and down like they have NEVER been before in my LP. Down yesterdasy, so felt really fed up, v v v hormonal and crampy. Temp back up today, felt a lot better, but on the edge of irritable with intermitent cramps. Have only had a high temp on one of my 9DPOs before. WHO KNOWS???!!!!! No idea. I will test Thurs morn if AF hasn't got me. If i still have a decent temp 11dpo then that will be a first. Sooooo don't know what i feel at the mo. 

Membas, your trip sounds fantastic. Fx'd for your O! Amygdala, sounds like you have a plan re testing and the birthday. Hoping he gets the best pressie ever! Dinah, hope you feel better and get the best out your peaks! Zb5, have fun on your trip!!

Right, off to ponder what temp the morning will bring. This is doing my head in!

love to all

Fairybabe

xx


----------



## membas#1

Did you have a little spotting at 6dpo? Is that normal for you? I hope you get your BFP on Thursday! Stay away AF!

I pulled out my microscope today and took a look at my EWCM--well I had total ferning! YAY! I haven't seen this before on my CM! I didn't think I'd see it since we BD this morning and figured I'd see semen, but I had a lot of stretchy EWCM at 2pm, so decided to throw it on a slide and check out the drying pattern. I posted a pic of my ferning in my journal. Guess O really is around the bend!


----------



## AJThomas

Hmm, don't remember if I told u guys already that AF got me, if I did say it already forgive me for saying it again.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no! AJ!!! Big hugs. Hope you are ok. It's not much fun. And a real dash to the hopes. Thinking of you. Your chart was sky high!! That's so not fair. 

Membas, re the spotting. Well, that's a good Q. At the risk of TMI....saw a slight stain...but being flesh coloured knickers, really not sure if it was or not. By morning seemed to have faded!! So who knows!! Over analysis i fear!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies, just checking in! Still waiting for O here... :coffee:

AJ - Sorry to hear that the witch got you. :hugs:

zb5 - Hope you have fun!

Fairybabe - FXed for a BFP for you, so excited to hear the outcome of your temps this cycle!

Membas - Get that egg, girl!!!

Amyg - SOOO hoping that you can surprise hubs with a BFP on his birthday! Hope you have better luck than me, I ended up with AF on DH's birthday, of course! :haha:

Carbafe - Your DH sounds like mine... he'll just throw a few changes of clothes in a bag about 5 mins before we leave on a trip, and then ends up asking "did you bring nail clippers? did you grab my razor? did you remember to pack my vitamins?", MEN!! :winkwink:

Dinah - Hope you were feeling better these past few days!


----------



## membas#1

Sorry AF showed AJ. Hope you have treated yourself to something nice today :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^Ha, i wish. No such luck though, just been feeling very alone today but hey, life goes on right.


----------



## membas#1

sorry you are feeling alone--big hugs and hope this next cycle is the one for you.


----------



## Amygdala

Hey AJ, sorry to hear about the witch and sorry you're feeling alone. :hugs: You can vent here though, I think we've all felt like that. Can you treat yourself to something nice? Maybe meet a friend for cake and coffee somewhere? Or have a nice dinner with your OH? Or buy a new bubble bath and a good book and have some "me"-time? Or go and see the new Shrek? Such a feel-good movie, made me feel much better at the weekend. And then loads of positive thinking for this cycle!

Sweetpea, that is really awful timing for the witch! :hugs: Mine isn't due till a few days after so at least the worst I can get is a :bfn: which I hope I could cope with quite well that early on.

AFM: Persona just showed me an eggy!!! :wohooo: This is a day or so earlier than usual but sooo handy this month (as I'm going away on Saturday). Also means that I'll be one or two days more post-ov by the time DH's birthday comes around. So yay, I'm very excited today! Now I hope we catch that eggy!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi AJ! Don't feel alone. You are not. I was a miserable wreck for the first few days of this cycle. Hang in there. Big cyber hugs!

Carbafe, happy holiday to you and DH! Enjoy Enjoy!

AFM, well, temp down to 36.40 this morn. Normally get my AF at that temp, so not getting too excited, got cramping etc as if the evil bag is on her way. Soooo, AJ, i think by tomorrow i'll be joining you! 

Right, lots to do.

Take care ladies

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Amygdala

:wohoo: I'm ovulating, I'm ovulating!!! :wohoo:
Never been so excited to feel crampy and horrible. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

YAY! I hope to join you today!

I'm still waiting....all crampiness and EWCM has been lingering around for days but no O yet...CD 16--that's my norm/average according to FF for last 8 months...so here's hoping today is the day--I typically O in the evening.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg and Membas, hopefully I'll be ov-ing with you in the next day or two! Got a pretty good OPK today, pic in my journal. I'll be taking another smiley test later to see if it turns + this time, FXed!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey, good luck to the three of you about to O!!!! Catch those eggies!!!

AFM, no sign of the witch yet. Stay away witch!!!! Some cramping, but have had that since day 6. Have to confess to poas this morn. Nothing. Not even the faintest trace of pink. Sooooo, will i make it to have my first 11DPO?!!! Here's hoping those chinese herbs and evening prim are kicking in!!! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Fairybabe, i really hope the witch stays away for you!


----------



## Dinah

Hola!

Sweetpea - Hoping O shows up soon and good luck with catching the egg :)

Membas and Amyg - all sounds exciting! Get to that BD and catch that eggy :dust:

AJ - sorry to hear the witch got you. Hoping she doesn't stick around long and you are right back to TTC :)

Fairybabe - Hoping that AF stays away and you get a longer LP or even a permanent one haha

AFM, finally feeling better, not perfect but I'll live. DH now has lost his voice and has the yucky cold that I've just had. Bah. With us both feeling ill there hasn't been much BDing going on and I Ov'd two days earlier than I expected this time (CD17 as opposed to CD19) and we totally missed it :( We BD'd the day after but I think that we missed out this month :dohh: Oh well, I'm just not going to consider this a 2WW and we'll go for it proper next cycle :) 

But anyway, I've no idea how long my cycle will be. I've normally got an average of 34 days and a min of 31 but my LP last time was 12 days so since I Ov'd on CD17 that would mean I'm in for a 29 day cycle so I dunno lol!

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> :wohoo: I'm ovulating, I'm ovulating!!! :wohoo:
> Never been so excited to feel crampy and horrible. :haha:

I think I'm joining you! I've had increasing O pain that is persistent instead of coming and going, now for a bit this afternoon. I usually O in the evenings, between 6-8pm usually--so I'm hoping! Intensity is also increasing which is my norm before the doubling over pain that I can't wait to get this month! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, that's so funny! ttcing has really made us all crazy!!:haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Got my smiley ladies, yaayyy!! :sex: like mad and waiting for a temp rise now. :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG!!!! I just got a :bfp: !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Am in shock. My temps didn't drop any further this morn (still not v high), but this morn i woke up with even bigger sorer boobs, and thought, right, poas. I used a crappy internet one, and was convinced there was nothing. A couple of mins later, i thought i could see a very faint pinkness. OH, still lying in bed in the dark tried to look, "i can't see anything". Durrrr. Don't they realise how eagle eyed you have to be to stare at these things?!!! I had one First Response in the drawer, so then used that, and up came a thin, faint but definitely there and definitely pink line. 

Have spent the last hour just staring at it. What a wave of every emotion!

OMG. FF says due date 13th March 2011. So now this bean just needs to stick. 

Right. Off to try adn bag a new job!!!!

baby dust to all

Fairybabe xxxxxx


----------



## DJ987

Omg Fairybabe congrats!!! :happydance: so happy for you have been keeping an eye on you all and there we are another bfp! Get yourself over to first tri sending lots of sticky dust! :dust: xxx


----------



## Amygdala

*Congratulations Fairybabe!!!*
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I'm so happy for you! I'm lying in bed with a huge grin on my face and I'm sure DH (who's still half asleep beside me) must think I'm a lunatic. :haha: Now let's hope the little bean holds on tight!


----------



## AJThomas

OMG!!! Congrats Fairybabe! That is so awesome!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Fairybabe, well done! :happydance: You must be so thrilled. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

CONGRATS Fairybabe! :) Sooooo Happy for you! This group is about to become loaded with BFPs...I just know it! Enjoy this day!


----------



## membas#1

Just to update me...I did O around 5:30 last night, had temp rise from 97.3 to 97.9 today...so yep, I O'd finally!!! CD 16...let the waiting begin! Still had plenty of EWCM this morning so went ahead and got in another quick BD before the day starts ;)

SweetPea--so happy you got your smiley--get after it girl!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, you can be my 2WW buddy! I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday (judging by persona test sticks: 2 lines yesterday morning, 1 line last night and this morning). Can't be 100% as I woke up and temped extremely early this morning so my temp is really low. Hoping for a nice rise tomorrow.

I feel so weird at the moment. I keep thinking that maybe, just maybe one of those spermies has already found an egg. I know, I completely suck at not getting my hopes up. :haha: Guess I'll know more in 2 weeks time...


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi girls
Thanks for all the congrats! It's v strange. Still got mild cramps on and off, have had since 6DPO. Boobs big. V slight nausea occasionally. But mostly just in disbelief. Think me and OH are just a bit stunned. I soooooo had it in my head that it wasn't my month. And was fine with that, (mostly). It's v v weird, cos in so many ways everything has changed, but right here, in the here and now, everything is just the same. So i start doing something, like washing the dishes, and forget for a minute, and then suddenly "i'm pregnant" jumps into my head! I have stared at that stick so much today!
Right, off to bed. Hoping you all get your BFPs as soon as poss! Want us all to be pregnancy buddies! 
Stick little bean! Stick!
Tons of babydust
Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

Ooooooooooh! :hugs: :happydance: yay! That's so fabulous Fairybabe!

How long had you been trying?

I'm so thrilled for you! :dust: stick little bean!

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Dinah, this was our 2nd cycle trying! How lucky is that???!! Am soooo grateful.


----------



## zb5

Wow Fairybabe, congratulations!!


----------



## zb5

AFM, I think I am a couple days behind membas, Amygdala, and Sweetpea. Should ovulate today, tomorrow, or Saturday. If I'm not pg at the end of this month, it won't be for lack of trying! We had a very :sex:-filled vacation. Come quickly, O, I don't have much energy left! :)


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Membas, you can be my 2WW buddy! I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday (judging by persona test sticks: 2 lines yesterday morning, 1 line last night and this morning). Can't be 100% as I woke up and temped extremely early this morning so my temp is really low. Hoping for a nice rise tomorrow.
> 
> I feel so weird at the moment. I keep thinking that maybe, just maybe one of those spermies has already found an egg. I know, I completely suck at not getting my hopes up. :haha: Guess I'll know more in 2 weeks time...

Yeah I get my hopes up too :) Thought about it several times today--hoping they got to the egg!


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> AFM, I think I am a couple days behind membas, Amygdala, and Sweetpea. Should ovulate today, tomorrow, or Saturday. If I'm not pg at the end of this month, it won't be for lack of trying! We had a very :sex:-filled vacation. Come quickly, O, I don't have much energy left! :)


Totally with ya there! So out of steam. Giving it a one last attempt tonight for good measure though :) Then a break!


----------



## Amygdala

membas#1 said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I think I am a couple days behind membas, Amygdala, and Sweetpea. Should ovulate today, tomorrow, or Saturday. If I'm not pg at the end of this month, it won't be for lack of trying! We had a very :sex:-filled vacation. Come quickly, O, I don't have much energy left! :)
> 
> 
> Totally with ya there! So out of steam. Giving it a one last attempt tonight for good measure though :) Then a break!Click to expand...

Haha, me too! I'm away at a conference for 5 days from tomorrow though, so have time to recuperate. :D Hopefully it'll also keep me busy and my mind off the 2WW for a while. I'm sooooo impatient to find out! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

wow there are going to be several of us very close together in this 2ww! i'm so glad to have a place to read and write about this experience! i don't have to worry about sounding completely impatient and insane here! SO often complains about my level of impatience with various things in life--ha! he hasn't seen nothin' yet! I'll show him impatient. :)


----------



## TaNasha

Hello, is it too late for me to join now?


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome TaNasha! I'm sure it's not too late. Hope this is a lucky cycle for you.

On a similar note ladies, hope you don't mind if i stick around for a while. Not quite ready to make the leap to first tri, and would miss you guys! And i want to see how quickly you all join me as bump (please stick!) buddies. 

Am gonna keep temping for a while too, til i really believe this is real. Reassuringly, temp went back up this morn, so that's good.

Cheerio

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome TaNasha! :hi:
Of course it's not too late to join! Is this your first cycle trying?

And Fairybabe, I'm sure everyone would love to have you around for a little while longer! I've still got everything crossed for you that Poppyseed sticks and I SO hope that you'll get lots of bump buddies here in the next few weeks.


----------



## DJ987

I think there will be lots more poppyseeds in the next few weeks!! xx


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, please do! Stick around and spread your BFP dust! Nice temp rise today. :)

My temp is up a little, I think I may have ovulated yesterday. More BD just to make sure. Then I will be wishing I had a 5 day conference to go to! Haha.


----------



## zb5

DJ, I love the ultrasound pic! Your baby looks so big already!


----------



## AJThomas

hi TaNasha.

Stick around as long as you want to Fairybabe!

DJ i agree, the baby looks big! I just realized it says you are only 9 weeks!!


----------



## membas#1

I'm glad we all agree that we should stick around as we first get our BFPs! I would miss this group too much to leave :) So yay Fairybaby--keep joining us!

So Amy--I forget--do you have a testing date planned? Since we are both pretty well on the same day...just curious.

AFM--curious what temp will be tomorrow so i get my CH on FF, although I'm sure it'll be there after the doubling over pain that was Wednesday night. Temp on Wed AM was 97.3, Th AM 97.9, Fri AM 97.9--so just need one more high temp to confirm :) I'm normally in the 98.2-98.4 area after O, so the lower temps had me a bit concerned but pre O was lower than normal too..so I guess it all balances out. It's still a half degree + rise from the 5 days before O....

Well better go get some house stuff done. Have a good day all! And welcome to TaNasha....Good Luck!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I'll be testing on my hubby's birthday next Friday. I realise that that is crazy early though so if it shows nothing then I'll have a poas break until the following Tuesday, which will be 12 or 13 DPO. We spoke about it and both agreed to test as early as possible. That way I don't have to beat myself up over the fact that I caved and tested way earlier than I was going to. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Well I told SO I won't wait till AF is late, but not sure yet what that means for me. Probably Monday/Tuesday of that week too....If you get yours wicked early I'll be tempted to jump the gun and test early myself :) Here's hoping you get yours then! :)


----------



## Dinah

Welcome TaNasha, never too late to join the group :)

Definitely glad Fairybabe will be sticking around with us. Spread that :dust: and GL to the rest of us plskthnx!

Still definitely considering myself out this month. Looking forward to a BD filled cycle next time around tho ;)

- Dinah


----------



## zb5

Yay, I had a real temp rise today, and FF has given me crosshairs! They are pretty stupid crosshairs and I think FF will move them a day or two later, but still. Woohoo! We just could not muster the energy to BD yesterday, so I am hoping we've done enough.

TaNasha, welcome!

Fairybabe, how are you feeling? Still in shock? :)

July 15 is our 4 year anniversary and it would be so cool to get a BFP then! On the other hand, AF would be a pretty awful anniversary present. I probably won't be able to wait that long anyways so I'll test a couple days earlier.

Okay, hubby is requiring that I watch world cup highlights now. Um, wooo.


----------



## membas#1

I think I've decided to test on/around July 13, Tuesday. The three of us will be testing very close together :) 

I didn't have the temp rise today that I hoped for--had 2 yesterday and then fall back today, so hoping for temp rise tomorrow. I usually temp orally and noticed my temps this month are a little different than past months. I'm not sleeping as well so perhaps that's why. I did also temp vaginally today and if I go with that temp, I get my CHs for Wednesday O day....but I just put in the oral temp and we'll see what happens tomorrow. I figure since all month I've been using oral temps not to switch now, but if I have to do this again next month, I'm doing V-temps. The lower temp today was at my coverline, not above, but not below. I dunno. My ovulation felt the same as it always has--painfully so, doubled over crampiness that is unmistakeable! And my CM has changed as it always does to sticky white (2DPO), and my BBs hurt like they normally would without taking EPO (3DPO)--so hormones and side effects appear to be as normal--even some AF-like cramping which I often get after O kicked in last night 2DPO. Stupid temp thing. Maybe I shouldn't be temping if it's gonna stress me out huh? I just wanted my damn CHs this morning! ARGH

Oh well...still sure I O'd--here's hoping!


----------



## zb5

Oh, that's frustrating membas! Your O sounds pretty convincing though. I can't believe you can feel what time it happens. I get O pains but they are not very strong and happen anytime in the 5 days before ovulation, not necessarily including O day. So they aren't really very helpful at all...

If you're not sleeping very well, could you be sleeping with your mouth open? Maybe that would lower your temp.


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i am a mouth breather often, which is why i'll swap to V-temping if I have to next month. 

i also think i had pretty high estrogen this month, as i had complete mucus ferning for 2 days, really low temps compared to normal, and lots of transitional EWCM and regular EWCM....like 5 days worth of EWCM that started as opaque and went to clear over the days. i'm almost completely dry now which fits with post O pattern. So perhaps this is a fall back rise with some leftover estrogen. that's what i'm wishing for :)

As far as pinpointing the time of O--yeah, i get lots of mild O cramps on and off for the few days leading up and then the day of O I'll get really crampy for a few hours and then it all peaks at really intense cramping (like it hurts if i sit down too fast/hard, or when i walk). then it's over 30-90 min later. been this way since i was a teen--i'm almost 34 now. worse on the left side than the right, and this month was a lefty! I only assume that the really painful end is actually O--I could be wrong, but FF has for 8 months tagged my O on the day I have the really bad pains...so?? I still feel confident for this month...just anxious about the stupid stupid temp thing!
:)


----------



## membas#1

Quiet in our group here this weekend! Hope you are all enjoying a beautiful sunny day (well it's sunny where I am :) )

4DPO here--nothing to report, how boring! HA


----------



## TaNasha

The weather is lovely here aswell! 

I bought some agnus castus today, do any of you ladies have any experience with it?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Membas, don't be too concerned about the low initial temps, i had a really slow rise at the start of this LP. And then it went up and down like crazy. I haven't temped the last 2 days, hve been away and forgot the thermometer! 

Am still getting a lot of cramping pains, but friends tell me that is normal. It's like low grade period paid, it comes and goes. Boobs feel hard and a bit tender. And i've had the odd wave of slight nausea, after midday. Getting over the shock now, but i still did pee on anotehr cheapie stick when i got home today! For those planning on testing early, all i can say is have a variety of tests to hand! I had 2 negative tests from Clear Blue digital on thurs and Fri. But 2 positives from First Response on the same days, and from a cheapie pharmacy brand called reveal. My internet strips were v ambiguous. And only this eve was my internet strip clearly a positive (i might as well use them up!). I would caution against the digital ones especially if testing early, as i think tests are designed to give you false negatives if they are unsure. At least with a test that has pink lines you can see if tehre is the faintest of traces of a line. 

Was staying with a friend with a 6month old on fri, had every wave of emotion! From yay! I want one of these! To "oh my god!!" I find it hard to match a bouncing baby as the end result of a pink line on a stick. It's all a bit surreal. I am really struggling hard not to get too hopeful, cos the first 12 weeks are so delicate. I am just willlng it to stick! 

Also hoping you all get BFPs in the next 2 weeks!!! Membas, definitely V-temping is better. 

Right. Off to have a lovely soft drink!!!!

Babydust to all

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Wow Fairybabe, that's a fast transition - one day a BFP and a few days later spending the weekend with a 6 month old! I have a hard time imagining a bouncing baby at the end of this journey as well. Sometimes 9 months sounds ridiculously fast, like shouldn't we have several years of pregnancy to get used to the idea? :)

Well, I'm 3 dpo again, same as yesterday, because FF moved my crosshairs forward. It feels like I'm not going anywhere! Ho hum... Can't wait until I know!

Beautiful weather here this weekend too.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello ladies!

Had my first hormonal melt down last night! Which in the reassuring light of the next day is a good thing, as it shows things are still happening in there! Balled my eyes out for a good hour. Poor OH very sensibly just gave me a cuddle and said there there. The small rational part of my brain (somewhere deep at the back) knew it was just hormonal. The rest of me wailed "but what if it doesn't stick? And how will we manage financially? And what if i'm a terrible mum? And it's all so weird!". Oh dear. I fear this may be the first of many. 

Still got the mild cramping on and off. Have ventured into the First Tri threads and seen that this is totally normal. Phew. And possibly will continue up to week 8-9. Got my appt booked with the doctor on Fri. Just to let them know and check one or two other medical things whilst am there. Also, feeling very positive today, risk of m/c is 25%. So that means 75% chance of it sticking!! I prefer the second statistic there! 

Oh and i think my nipples are going darker. 

Yep, Zb5, it was weird having all that baby time!! I went up and down like a see-saw with "aw she's so cute, i can't wait" to, OMG, what have we done!! Trying to get my head around what I can and can't eat now!

Hope you are all hanging in there those of you in the 2ww. 

Hugs

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

hello all...well i finally got my solid CHs on FF and temp rise like i expected...took longer than normal but FF still marked O day as wed, as i figured:) it's 5;45am, i'm on summer vacation and wake up too damn early these last few days....it's the temp thing--usually i'll take it and go back to sleep but lately i want to enter it and see the chart:dohh: but after an hour awake i usually go back to sleep for a few more....i'm glad i got my CHs...maybe now i'll quit feeling the need to get online at 6am to enter temps. more later..back to sleep!


----------



## zb5

Yay, crosshairs! FF didn't move mine forward today which I'm very happy about. I would have been so mad if I'd been 3 dpo for 3 days in a row!

Got an email this morning from a friend who just had his second son yesterday - July 4 baby! Not a bad holiday to have your birthday on, plus you get fireworks on your birthday every year. :)

Membas, I usually wake up early, temp, write it down on a sheet of paper and enter it later. But then I'm thinking about the temp as I sleep and wake up thinking, "98.20!". Haha... I'm going crazy.


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, I think a hormonal meltdown is totally reassuring and understandable!

I'm not melting down yet here in the 2ww, I'm just obsessively checking internet sites about babies... usually DH hates when I'm obsessive about the internet but this time he's just like, "AWWWWWWW... it's so cute that you want to have my baby!" Hehe. He's a sweetie. I probably should obsess less though... that would be good.


----------



## membas#1

:) yeah, my thermometer stores my last reading until I take another, so I have no excuse to wake up really and make note of anything...the temp will be there until I temp again...I've just been crazy the last few days :) 

on another note--a question, and probably a ridiculous one, but i know i'm not the only one to ask this question before as there is a thread or two on here about it--
?? what does everyone think about orgasm is the 2WW?? 

do you? will it bother implantation? 

For the couple of you who have BFPs already--did you? :)

I did yesterday at 4DPO and it was really strong and I wondered afterward if there's any reason it would bother implantation. I don't really want to stop having orgasms for 2 weeks:haha::haha:


----------



## membas#1

a cute story to share:
yesterday SO and i visited one of my best friends who has an 8 month old boy...he's so freaking cute! SO was so excited to go see him :) i had made a bib for her as her boy is eating some solids now and super messy and she wanted an extra wide/long bib, so i sewed one of flannel and corduroy (it's super cute!). so we took it over and we hung out for a bit--SO was very cute interacting with baby...holding him, getting him to smile etc....

we got in the car and SO looks at me and says "god i hope you are pregnant" i said "aww, did baby R give you baby fever" he says "yes, i want a baby"

i'm in love :)


----------



## Dinah

Aww membas thats a super cute story! My DH gets like that around our friends LO too :cloud9:

Hoping those who are planning to test soon get THE result :D :bfp:!

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Cute story Membas! 

As for the question re the big O, i don't think it can do any harm whatsoever. My thinking would be that it would HELP implantation, as the more stimulation down there, the better the blood flow to the sexual organs, the better the blood flow, the better the lining and the flow of blood into the embryo as it implants. Well that's my theory!!!! (not based on any scientific research! As for us, well, we didn't actually around that time, but not cos we decided not to, it just didn't happen (late nights, early starts etc). The BD is meant to be totally safe in pregnancy, unless you are doing something particularly weird! Although i have to say at the moment, i feel too knackered to think about it. The tiredness has kicked in today. Was wondering waht all the fuss was about. Now i know. Just as well i am unemployed!!! 

Ooooh Dinah, you are getting close to testing. Your chart looks good! Fingers crossed for that BFP!!! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Fairybabe! I kind of figured the same, but saw some posts in another thread where people questioned it and got me thinking. I figure people get pregnant all the time without knowing/planning, so figure they probably don't withhold the big O during the 2 weeks :) Also know my friend did the BD almost daily before O, after O since she didn't track cycles much and she has really high sex drive (high testosterone for her), and I know she was having the big O during that time--she was preg in 4 months. Just wanted to hear different opinions! I'll keep up with my BD and Oing :) 

Sorry you are feeling so tired! yet another reason i would like to get preg in summer...i dont' work in summer :)


----------



## zb5

Aww, super cute story membas. Dinah, I didn't notice you are getting close to testing! FX'd for you!

We haven't BD'd yet in the 2ww, I think we overdid it before Ov and now are taking a short break. But I don't think it should make a difference. I might get a little nervous when I get close to the time AF should come because sometimes when we BD right before AF I start bleeding earlier. I don't think that should happen unless AF is already pretty much on her way though...

Fairybabe, I am afraid I'm going to be soooo tired when I get pregnant, because I already notice that I'm sleepier between ovulation and AF, and those hormones are way less than the pregnancy hormones! Yup, I'll be sleeping 15 hours a day. :)

Sweetpea, how are you doing? Looks like you might have Ov'd??


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi guys :flower: Thanks for asking zb5, not entirely sure if I ov'ed, I am hoping that my temp stays up tomorrow and if I get CH's. I've been soo restless these past two nights and I'm hoping that it isn't be reflected that drastically in my temps, and also my OPK was neg for two days prior to O after getting a positive. I've had to get up in the middle of the night to pee the past two nights, but I still was asleep for at least 3 hours before temping, so hopefully they are close to correct. If I did, I hope we BD'ed enough... all 4 days before O day and then that was it for the times that could possibly matter! Been having uterine twinges and shooting type pains in the hoohah area, so hopefully they are good O signs!

Fairy - Can't wait to hear how your first appt goes! I am praying for a sticky for you!

Membas - SUCH a cute story! 

Dinah - FX'ed for you, hope you get your BFP soon!

zb5 - We are so tired out from BD too, the break is nice! :haha: I think I'll be the same way with tiredness during pregnancy, I can see me going into hibernation for nine months!


----------



## zb5

Looking good Sweetpea!

DH has told me he wants to know if I'm pregnant absolutely as soon as possible. But he also doesn't want to be looking at any faint lines because he doesn't believe them ("Why is there a control line if the test line isn't supposed to look exactly like it?"). Aaaahhh... Whatever, I think that probably means that I get to test whenever I want!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Got my CH's this morning, sooo excited! zb5, my DH is the same way, wants to know ASAP but is very skeptical of anything that you can't tell is a + from a mile away! MEN!

I'm going to try and hold off until 11-12 DPO until I start testing... but who knows if I'll make it that far. I am just so very happy that I even ovulated this month, that in itself has me estatic!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Sweetpea!!! Hurrah for ovulation!! 

OH was the same with my tests...."it's very pale compared to the other line.... are you sure it means anything? I want to see a darker one." Grrrrrr. Men!

Well, just dozed for an hour. Am now sleepqueen!! Have done NOTHING of what am meant to do today. Keep surfing pregnancy related websites. Not sure that's a good idea tho, as found loads of stuff about all the things people suffer in pregnancy! LOL. It's like time has gone on a massive go slow.....a super long 2ww, i just want to get to 12 weeks!!!! 

Dinah, that chart looks good. 

I was 10DPO when i tested. The day before was negative.

Getting excited for you all now. 

Carbafe? AJ? How you doin?

Right, better try adn do SOMETHING.

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh Dinah I agree with Fairy, your chart is looking great! Temps higher at 9DPO than any of your other charts!


----------



## membas#1

ooSweetPea said:


> Got my CH's this morning, sooo excited! zb5, my DH is the same way, wants to know ASAP but is very skeptical of anything that you can't tell is a + from a mile away! MEN!
> 
> I'm going to try and hold off until 11-12 DPO until I start testing... but who knows if I'll make it that far. I am just so very happy that I even ovulated this month, that in itself has me estatic!



YAY! I just knew you were going to get them today...it was all lining up so nicely I knew you had O'd! Doing a happy dance for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks Membas... I must admit my chart is very pretty to look at now!


----------



## Dinah

Oooh Sweetpea its so great to see your CHs and that you O'd ! Temps are looking good atm hope they keep up there :D

Fairybabe thanks for comments on my chart however we were both ill at the crucial time and got like zero BDing in. Just once on CD13 (I Ov'd CD17) and then twice on CD18 so unless DH has super long-living spermies or I have super long-living eggies then I believe us to be out this month. I'm only temping/putting in the odd 'symptom' just so I have a record to compare to next mth but I seriously aren't even counting myself as in the 2WW this time around.....

V annoyed actually as AF will show on saturday if my LP stays same as last cycle. I usually have periods around 5-7 days long so if so she'll most likely be with me all through my holiday to centre parcs next week *grrrrr*

Anyways, hoping to hear some great news from some of you soon and Fairybabe I hope your journey to 12 wks starts to speed up :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies. 
Well my temps are still good, so that's reassuring. Still got cramping tho, and it's a bit right-sided for my liking. It's over that whole line where you would expect period pain to be, but just slightly more intense on the right. Will be sure to tell the doc on Fri morning. Hope it's nothing dodgy. 
Am mainly tired. And boobs went a further degree more sensitive too. OH's arm brushed against them in bed and it really hurt!! He's being soooo sweet at the mo, really cuddly and protective! (he's usually really affectionate, but now even more so!). 

Dinah, you never know! All you need is one super surviving super sperm!! 

Hope the rest of you are hanging in there.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

Good idea to mention to the Dr Fairybabe but I'm sure its just everything getting settled in and happy there :D

I spose there is a slight chance but its so teeeny tiny I'm not thinking about it and not letting my hopes get up again. Anyway, its making the 2WW go quicker than before lol.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

hi all...hope the day is going great for you all. 7 DPO here--waiting :) had some lower left of center cramping last night and today (more last night)...not sure if that's cyst related or otherwise...it wasn't like AF cramps, more of a sharper in one specific area. kind of like when i have cyst and it hurts, but not in the same spot as cyst pain typically is. :shrug: temp went from 98.1 the last few days to 98.4 today--but it's warmer here and i was restless.:shrug:

we'll see what the next few days bring....i have a very busy next 4 days, and it's finally gotten up into the 90's here! yay for summer weather! hope you are all fantastic!:)


----------



## zb5

Yay Sweetpea, crosshairs! Woohoo!

Membas, somehow 7 dpo seems sooooo much farther along than me at 6 dpo. :haha:

Okay ladies, so I had spotting at 2 dpo and felt nauseous at 5dpo (yesterday). I know both of these are waaaaay too early for normal pregnancy symptoms so I'm pretty sure there is only one answer. What do you think, am I having a half-vampire baby??? :)


----------



## zb5

And Dinah, I agree with the "You never know! There's still a chance!"... but if assuming there's no chance makes the 2ww go faster then I'm all for it. Maybe I should try it!


----------



## Dinah

lol zb5! I hope those are good early signs for you :D

and yes it has worked the 2 weeks have flown by!

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Okay ladies, so I had spotting at 2 dpo and felt nauseous at 5dpo (yesterday). I know both of these are waaaaay too early for normal pregnancy symptoms so I'm pretty sure there is only one answer. What do you think, am I having a half-vampire baby??? :)

:rofl: Clearly!
Seriously though, aparently implantation can happen anywhere from 3DPO, so maybe your bleeding was just crazy early implantation bleeding? Keeping my fingers crossed for that half-vampire!

AFM: I'm back!!! Had a very fun but utterly exhausting trip. Taking the day off today though and intending to do nothing at all. :D the first few DPO I felt completely normal and was convinced that I can't possibly be pregnant. On Monday (4-5DPO) however I had sharp-ish, ovulation-type pains "down there". They were really low down but deep in my belly, I've never consciously experienced anything like it. Since then I've had AF-type cramping but it's definitely way too early for her. So I'm now wondering whether these might be really early pregnancy symptoms. But so far I'm doing quite well with that whole que-cera-cera attitude. If I'm not this month, I will be next month or the month after...
Also have a cute DH story to tell: When he picked me up from the airport yesterday, we also took home a friend. The whole journey DH is happily chatting away about our trip, the weather, his DIY of the last week. But the second we drop of our friend, he turns to me, gives me a kiss and says "So... How have you been feeling?". I say "In what way?" and he replies "Well. Pregnant???":cloud9: I'm so excited he's getting excited about it!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, sorry for the novel. I missed you ladies!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Zb5 and Amygdala! You never know! I had pre-AF cramping in the previous month. However this time, on 6DPO i was on a train and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, got really strong period like pains, for about 15 mins. Went away. Then vague cramping on 7 and strong on 8DPO. Utterly convinced it was the witch. And clearly it wasn't. The whole business is weird as far as i can tell! Fingers and toes crossed for you both. When are you testing?

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Welcome back Amygdala! Sounds like you deserve a day off :) Cute DH...

Fairybabe, I'm not sure when I'll test. But I'm thinking Tuesday, that will be 12 dpo and if my temps are still up & no AF then I'm either pg or doing well in the luteal phase game. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Ladies, I'm going loopy. :tease::loopy::tease:
As I said, I'm having a day off so I'm bored. So I've been surfing the net, watching some Friends... Peeing on a stick... :dohh: OF COURSE it came up :bfn:, seeing as I'm only about 6DPO and it is the afternoon. I knew it would as well but I still did it.:haha: Seriously though, how I'm going to wait another week or so until :bfp: or AF, I HAVE NO IDEA! God give me patience! Right now! Sorry for the pointless post, just needed to confess...:blush:


----------



## carbafe

Fairybabe said:


> OMG!!!! I just got a :bfp: !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Am in shock. My temps didn't drop any further this morn (still not v high), but this morn i woke up with even bigger sorer boobs, and thought, right, poas. I used a crappy internet one, and was convinced there was nothing. A couple of mins later, i thought i could see a very faint pinkness. OH, still lying in bed in the dark tried to look, "i can't see anything". Durrrr. Don't they realise how eagle eyed you have to be to stare at these things?!!! I had one First Response in the drawer, so then used that, and up came a thin, faint but definitely there and definitely pink line.
> 
> Have spent the last hour just staring at it. What a wave of every emotion!
> 
> OMG. FF says due date 13th March 2011. So now this bean just needs to stick.
> 
> Right. Off to try adn bag a new job!!!!
> 
> baby dust to all
> 
> Fairybabe xxxxxx

Congratulations Fairybabe !!!! I am so pleased for you. Hope you are feeling well and everything is going smoothly !!! 

We just got back from holiday this morning and had a great time. Unfortunately didn't get much chance to :sex: because 1. my period lasted 2 weeks this month ! 2. there was a heat wave where we were staying and it was 100 and the house we were staying in had no air con (we attempted it one day and I thought I was going to pass out !) 3. we were sharing a tiny thin walled cabin with DH parents :pop: So it wasn't the best baby making trip :) We do feel relaxed (and a few stone heavier with all the food) the wedding was great and the American's enjoyed all the kilted men being there :) 

We may still be in with a chance as i think i am due to ovulate this week sometime so we might still catch it but we are pretty sure this month is not our month but hopefully next month :) I am also glad I wasn't pregnant before we went as I don't think I could have coped with the heat and all the sightseeing etc while feeling knackered and sick !

Also an update on baby Jessica - she has proved to be a little fighter and when they turned off the life support she kept breathing on her own ! I has been a few weeks now and the neurologists are pretty certain she will survive however the brain scans are stilling showing a large amount of damage and only time will tell how it is going to effect her. As she is so little they can't tell yet although on the plus side she is responding to sound and light so hopefully she isn't deaf or blind. We feel so grateful she is still alive but now everyone is just praying she doesn't have to many problems for her and her parents sake. We will all help them out and I am sure they will cope.

Good Luck to all of you testing soon :) Come on all you :spermy: :dust: 

I am looking forward to picking up my fur baby :bunny: tomorrow as he has being staying at my parents while we were away. I miss his little furry face :) xx


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Amygdala!!! You are not going loopy! Well, you are, but it's normal! I tested at 6DPO in the previous cycle. Only that i was away helping my mum move house i probably would have done it too. 

Am not far behind you on the loopy front. Have been less hormonal today, so of course that makes me panic that i'm less pregnant! I have discovered that the madness does not end with a BFP. It's just more craziness. :shrug:

Carbafe!! You poor thing! Nobody ever wants the parents or inlaws around for the BD!!! What a passion killer! Glad you had a good hols tho. Even if you are not lucky this month it will make you far more relaxed for the next round. And what amazing news re baby Jessica. What a rollercoaster for her poor parents. 

Getting nervous about my doc appt tomorrow. I know all they will do is note it down and then probably put me in contact with the midwife for the first proper appt, but still. Am nervous. 

Fingers crossed for all you testing soon.

Fairybabe xx:kiss:


----------



## membas#1

Hi All....haven't had a chance to update or read much today--had early work and just got home. Not much news here...had some AF type cramping (I'm 8 DPO) and boobs sore/seem puffy. You know, I've been taking EPO for the last few months thru entire cycle and it helps so much with my sore boobs, that I don't know if sore boobs at this time is 'normal' for me or not. Pretty sure it is before EPO. since not taking it in 2WW any more...sore boobs are back. Guess today I started feeling less hopeful for this month. Don't know why--I've been very positive the last week. Had weird cramping the last few days, but not today--just AF type cramping today. AF not due till the 14/15th so is early but that's not entirely unusual for me. cramps come and go, nothing that lasts all day. I dunno. Tired of speculating I guess so just wait and see..but it is hard when boobs hurt, look bigger, nips are getting more and more sensitive by the day and they seem puffy! Temp the same pretty much....it's just early and I"m impatient :) Have ZERO libido (poor SO). CP is medium and medium (was low this morning but medium high this afternoon)...not really much in the way of CM either. :shrug:

sorry for the rant--just a little hormonal maybe. just not very positive. i hope to snap out of it. 

Zb--I'm going to test on Tuesday 7/13 (because 13 is my lucky number! HA--I'll be 13 DPO and it'll be on the 13th). SO reminded me that 13 is often considered bad luck--but I have loved that number my whole life! So Tuesday we'll see what happens. Course that'll still be a few days before AF supposed to arrive, but I want to test that day :) 

Amy--welcome back...cute story about DH. He's excited too--isn't that the best?

~Membas


----------



## membas#1

updated image of chart this month at 8 DPO...missing lots of temps early on because i was tired of temping that week :)

ETA: I totally thought I posted this in my journal...not on this thread! Oy I'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## zb5

No prob membas! I like your chart!

I am also She With The Sore Boobies... but not any worse than some of my other pre-AF sore boobies. I am pretty sure that my 5 dpo nausea was due to my 4 dpo evening of way too much enchiladas, not pregnancy... boo! I'm also feeling bloated and tired. Basically, lots of symptoms, but they could all be explained by other things. Lame! But I'm still feeling hopeful for this month. :)

Amygdala, I want to POAS too!!!!! I am only barely hanging on. Every time I want to test, I go look at the FF chart gallery and see when other people get their BFP's. It seems like most are around 11-12 dpo. But there are those few at 6 dpo... teases!

Carbafe, welcome back! Where were you on vacation? I've got a lot of friends & family up and down the East Coast (US) who are having terribly hot weather right now, it sounds awful! Too bad BD'ing was out of the question (sounds like it would have been really unpleasant), but now you guys should be nice and refreshed so you can whoop it up this week. :) Glad to hear baby Jessica is breathing. Hope she comes out of it without many problems. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:) SO came home and took me for a walk to get ice cream at our neighborhood ice cream parlor...so tasty! I told him how I was feeling a little rollercoasterish and how today has been full of 'not sure this is our month' feelings--he reassured me that if it's not this month it'll be the next or the next or the next....he reminded me that we have more than this one chance :) duh! it's hard to remember that sometimes. but this month is just the very most ideal :) The ice cream was good and the walk and talk was great too :)

zb--know how you feel about 'maybe this is symptom, but maybe this is normal'. i wish AF and preg symptoms were completely opposite of each other!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, it's so good to read that baby Jessica is such a little fighter! The brain is such an incredible organ, let's hope that the doctor's prognoses are wrong and she makes a much better recovery than anyone is expecting now!

AFM: Today is DH's birthday (he's still fast asleep beside me) and I tested as planned. First response + Internet cheapie: Both :bfn:. Now I know I shouldn't read too much into that and stay optimistic, but I've lost hope a little for this month. Not that it's a big deal if it doesn't happen straight away, as Membas said, there ARE other chances. But after worrying all your life about accidentally pregnant, it's hard to get your head around the idea that it may take time when you try. Especially with all the BDing we did... But yeah, I am still feeling odd physically but I guess not odd enough to think it's symptoms. Trying to prepare myself mentally for the witch arriving next week.


----------



## Fairybabe

Big hugs to you all, Amygdala, Membas and Zb5. 2ww is horrid. Amygdala, i got a BFN on 9DPO. And only a faint BFP one on 10DPO. As for the internet cheapies, they finally started showing a positive on about 14DPO. And they are MEANT to be super sensitive!!! So don't give up yet. I guess tho, it's better to assume you are not preggers, which is what i really did believe this month and then if it's not your month, slightly less disappointment, hopefully. It's true tho, you spend all these years worrying about getting preggers accidentaly, and then it's the big worry about being able to!

AFM, had my first doc appt this morning. God he was useless. Or maybe i am being mean cos i didn't get the nice answer i wanted! I basically wanted to know what to do if i need to take a super strenght anthihistamine, as i have been told to do if i get a big reaction to "an unknown" substanace out there that has triggered 2 severe reactions in the last decade. He checked the one i take, and there has been no research into the effects of it on pregnancy. So he said take it if i need to/ Great. That does not reassure me one jot. I was hoping he would say, "here have this one instead, it's been checked and is totally safe in pregnancy." But no. So i just have to merrily go along HOPING i don't get one of those reactions. Last one was nearly 4 years ago. The other one was 3 years before that. FANTASTIC. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

I also now have a midwife appt! Which to me makes me feel as if i must be pregnant after all! It's not til 13 Aug, it would have been the week before, but we are not back from honeymoon in time. Apparetnly in my place they don't bother with the first appt til after 8 weeks. Also, whilst i am still moaning, the doc didn't ask me anything about dates etc, just took my word for it when i said am 4wks5days by my calcs. 
I also had to leave a urine sample to check for UTI, in case teh cramping is caused by that. Don't think it is myslef, but i am not the doctor.

Hormonal raging rant over!!!

Have a good day ladies

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Not sure how things work in the UK, but if there's a pharmacist you can go talk to they'll know more about your antihistamine than a doctor! That's their job! :) they can look up things easily too. I'd just head to a pharmacy and see if you can ask a few questions when they aren't too busy. 

Amy--don't give up yet...it's early yet! But yeah, I know the feeling of a little less hope, and although we have future months to try, we want it this month :) so that doesn't help with the excitement/disappointment levels. 

I'm 9 DPO today--still sore BBS, had some pressure low in sleep last night. Could be AF building up for a show, or could be otherwise. Maybe I just needed to go to the bathroom...HA. See it can be so many things! Gonna try for a bit more PMA today--we'll see how that goes. A great day to all! I'm off to work....


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, now I'm unsure again. Just discovered loads of visible veins on my boobs, which I never have. Showed them (the boobs) to DH and asked him if he noticed anything and he pointed out the vains straight away. So I guess that's a symptom there then. Also still feeling really crampy. Like AF but like the pains I get when AF is here already. So ho-humm...

And Membas, fingers crossed for it being something other than AF. :D


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Amy and Membas.

Membas your chart is looking hopeful to me.

Carbafe i'm REALLY happy to hear baby Jessica seems to be pulling through, i hope she makes a full recovery, keep us updated.


----------



## Fairybabe

oooh Amy, the boobs sound positive!!! 

Membas, thanks for the tip for the pharmacist! Will do so. 

Soooo hot here. Not often you can say that in the UK! 35degC! Hope it's not this hot on my wedding day! Everyone will just melt! 2 weeks today!! YAY!

Magic babydust to the three soon to testers!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

hey all--home from work...working outside this week and it's 95...no wonder i'm tired! have really sore BBs, and I also MIGHT have some veins appearing, and sore nips...they kind of burn a bit when touched...not like they can't be touched...but just a residual pain. otherwise not too much going on today--feel like a nap and got a little light in the head today, but like I said--hot and working outside.....too many other factors in play to nail down anything as a possible 2WW symptom. But worthy of taking note :) 

getting closer and closer....excited to test on tuesday--wondering if we should test sooner (before 13 DPO). i think SO just assume we wait till tuesday since that's when we said we'd test. 

Fairy--are you having a large wedding? we are getting married later in the year as well...just family though, which is about 50 folks. :)


----------



## membas#1

Amy--will you test again or wait for AF to be late? You could test on Tuesday with ZB and Me! I think she's testing then :) We could have a triple BFP Tuesday! :) :) :) :)


----------



## zb5

Lol... I was gonna test Tuesday but now I want to test earlier! I don't know...


----------



## membas#1

HHAA! Me too...SO and I decided we were gonna try a test tonight. Gonna hold the pee for a while--then see...just for kicks. We both realize BFN is most likely but doesn't mean much this early--but I want to test and he said fine with him. I figured he would say wait till Tuesday...

Went for a walk with SO tonight and got emotional (cry) over a comment he made, then 15 min later got light headed/dizzy feeling. Still feeling light headed at times right now. Perhaps too much time in heat today--perhaps symptom. So we'll just test for fun! We have several dollar tree tests so won't cost us much to waste a few. :) 

So much for waiting....


----------



## membas#1

yeah that was a BFN. Not really disappointed cuz didn't have much in the way of expectations for 9 DPO and evening urine (I was only able to hold it for maybe 3 hours)...don't get me wrong--a faint BFP would have been nicer, but I guess I knew I was jumping the gun. i think we'll test in a few days with FMU--maybe I'll wait till the 13th now--maybe not :) i'm so fickle!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't wait. I always said that after DH's birthday (yesterday) I'd wait until Tuesday (12DPO) to test again. Now DH and I have decided that there's no harm in one Internet cheapie a day... Of course that's not true, because this morning I got another :bfn: and now I'm a little disappointed and less optimistic about our chances. But hey, tomorrow's another day and it is only 9DPO.

On another note, I've just found out that my sister is leaving the country next year. We're from Germany originally but she has been in the UK, just half an hour from me, for 3 years now. She lives with one of DH's closest friends and now it looks like they're both going to Germany. I'm so sad about this. I'd just always assumed that she'd be around when my kids are growing up and I'd really hoped that they would be close to her kids when she has them. I'm also really torn now. I consider the UK my home but we don't have any family nearby once my sister leaves. DH's parents are 2,5 hours away, so are all of our really close friends here (you know, the kind you can ask for help without feeling guilty). I didn't think I'd want to go back to Germany but now I'm not so sure. But maybe I'm overreacting because I'm emotional. ;)

Fairy and Membas, how exciting about your weddings! Ours is 2 years ago now and it really was the best day of our lives so far, as cheesy as that sounds. Do you have your dresses yet? Are you going to have a church wedding? I loooove weddings, can you tell?


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, Membas!! Don't worry about negatives on 9DPO. Just rechecked my chart, i was 11 DPO when i tested and got a BFP. And the internet cheapie didn't really work til day 14. I tested on 9DPO in the evening. BFN. So neither of you are out yet. Getting excited to check this forum on Tues. 

Membas, symptoms sound good. Exciting that you are getting married too!! Can't believe ours is suddenly less than 2 weeks away!! YAy! 

Amygdala, that's a real dilemma over where to live. Maybe sit on it for six months and see how you feel once you have got over the shock of your sister's news. Not easy tho.

Glad you had a joyous wedding day! Ours is in a manor house down south. We don't have large families, but in total we have 60 adults and 10 kids coming. Am praying for a sunny but not too hot day (not that am picky!). It's gonna be great to have all our close friends and family celebrate with us. And a nice number i feel. Big enough for a party, small enough to get to talk to people. Just hope i don't get morning sickness in my dress! Had a real wave of nausea eating my brekkie this morn. It passed, but still. Nausea is banned from the wedding day! 

Have a good weekend folks. Am hoping my Poppyseed graduates to Appleseed tomorrow!

Hey Sweetpea, how you doing? AJ? Carbafe, DJ? TaNasha?

hugs

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOO sweetpea!! Not that i am stalking (much!) but your chart looks GOOOD girl! Nice rise! Wonder if you are going triphasic?! Here's hoping! Fairybabexx


----------



## Dinah

Wow Sweetpea, Fairybabe is right that chart is looking so GOOD! :dust:

AFM, AF due today but nothing yet. Usually shows her ugly face in the afternoon/early eve so we'll see. I'll test Monday if nothing.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

hi all--just a quickie before work ;) haha. took another dollar tree cheapie this morning--BFN, just wanted to see with FMU. could see the actual test strip, but it wasn't pink. Couldn't see that on yesterday's test--figure it's evap or something. Dunno--not gonna read much into that.

did have a pretty big temp rise this morning--will be interested to see if it sticks around. here's my chart image for 10 DPO. 

our wedding won't be a church wedding--at a family members house (they have a large place/yard). it'll be fall/winter so probably cold but sometimes it's mid 50's and sunny that time of year, so hopeful! i have my dress--it's a really pretty royal shade of purple. so non traditional--but i don't really wear white. 

Amy--we don't have family here either. I think of that now that we are TTC, but it's the way it is and I don't see us moving. Our families are a day of travel away by air. We do have some close friends in town that are much like family so that does help. I'd say give it some time before making any kind of decisions. You are probably emotional right now. My sis is my best friend and it's very hard to live away from her, but we kind of always have since college. We talk almost every other day on phone.

Good day to all--another day working outside...I could have stayed in bed and slept all day today!


----------



## membas#1

right--forgot to attach
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.png
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## carbafe

zb5 said:


> No prob membas! I like your chart!
> 
> I am also She With The Sore Boobies... but not any worse than some of my other pre-AF sore boobies. I am pretty sure that my 5 dpo nausea was due to my 4 dpo evening of way too much enchiladas, not pregnancy... boo! I'm also feeling bloated and tired. Basically, lots of symptoms, but they could all be explained by other things. Lame! But I'm still feeling hopeful for this month. :)
> 
> Amygdala, I want to POAS too!!!!! I am only barely hanging on. Every time I want to test, I go look at the FF chart gallery and see when other people get their BFP's. It seems like most are around 11-12 dpo. But there are those few at 6 dpo... teases!
> 
> Carbafe, welcome back! Where were you on vacation? I've got a lot of friends & family up and down the East Coast (US) who are having terribly hot weather right now, it sounds awful! Too bad BD'ing was out of the question (sounds like it would have been really unpleasant), but now you guys should be nice and refreshed so you can whoop it up this week. :) Glad to hear baby Jessica is breathing. Hope she comes out of it without many problems. :hugs:

We were staying in Guilford Connecticut. Was a great holiday just not much BDing :) We have been making up for it since getting back though :) Just might be too late for this month though.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh Membas, that rise looks gooood!

Amyg, hang in there darling. You still have plenty of time! :hugs:

Dinah, I hope the witch STAYS AWAY!

zb5, your chart isn't looking too shabby either, missy!

Fairy, I bet you can't wait! I got married a year ago April, was so fun! My best advice to you would be to slow down and really take it all in, it goes SOOOO fast. I think it was the shortest day of my life!

I've been ok girls, been quiet because not much to say about the TWW... quite boring! Temp went back down a little bit today, but I took it about an hour early too so not totally sure. Took it again 2 hours after the time I normally wake again, and it was above 98, the highest yet! Put the lower on in as not to get my hopes up, hah!

7 DPO today, so only halfway through. Think I may start doing the IC a day thing, I am missing POAS! Had some really weird cramping yesterday, and creamy CM really picked up, so I am pretty positive about this cycle so far. 7 more days to go, boo.


----------



## carbafe

Dinah, Amygdala, Membas and Zb5 I am sending :dust: your way ! Last month I drove myself crazy symptom spotting and deciding whether to test ! I feel calmer this month but then I am still a few weeks away from AF so I might get crazy the closer I get !! 

It is true what someone said about spending all these years trying not to get pregnant and now all I can think is come on little :spermy: swim swim :) I was watching the Sex Ed programme on channel 4 on Thursday night and they were talking about all the myths about when you couldn't get pregnant etc and saying there is a chance of getting pregnant what ever time of the month/position etc and I was shouting at the TV "Yeah unless you actually want to" :haha:

Amygdala I love weddings too :) Fairy and Membas I hope everything goes smoothly and you have amazing days :) We had such a brilliant day :) Maybe us married ladies could post some wedding pic's and then you guys could post some after the big days ??

Fairy will you have told anyone your pregnant by the big day Or will you just nurse one glass of champagne all day and pretend its different ones :winkwink:

Amygdala that is tough about your sister. I only live 1 1/2 from my family and I sometimes think we should move back home. I think the others are right and maybe wait until it sinks in a bit to see how you feel.


----------



## Amygdala

Sounds promising SweetPea! I can't wait to tally up the :bfp:s on here in a week or so! :wohoo:


----------



## zb5

Haha membas, I tested last night too! DH and I got into a discussion about faint lines and him not believing them. So we decided to BOTH go pee on sticks (internet cheapies) and compare. Well they were both clearly negative, no faint line whatsoever. I saved them so hopefully in a few days I'll have a faint line to compare? It's like science, control group and everything. :)

Amygdala, that is too bad about your sister moving :( We live far from our family as well. My folks are a 7 hour flight away and DH's are a 4 hour flight. My family is really great and makes an effort to visit at least once a year, usually more, and we visit them as well. DH's parents haven't visited us in 6 years, grrrr... I like where we live, but once the baby's here I'd like to move closer to family. It may happen, it may not, it depends on the job options I guess... My sister will be moving next year too so I hope we end up near each other!

Carbafe, I'm from Rhode Island, so pretty close to where you were! It's beautiful there in the summer but apparently you caught it in a heat wave.

My wedding was in my parents' back yard in Rhode Island in July, 4 years ago. It was hot and humid during the day but the evening was perfect for wearing a strapless dress! We had about 60 people and it was really the perfect size. Fairybabe, membas, you guys are going to have so much fun!


----------



## membas#1

okay--so...even tho SO and I are testing together during this 2WW, I decided to go buy some FRER tests to see if my next morning FMU shows up anything...but since the box came with 3 and I hadn't peed in 3 hours, I decided to POAS--SO was gone at the time. I swear to you I saw a faint pink line! I even called my sister to say I think I saw a faint line...I didn't even have to bring it up close or into better light (ha). I didn't keep it because I will test in the morning with FMU to really see--and it was really faint, but I saw it within 2 minutes. Didn't mention to SO--will test in morning with FRER and see if it was a real line. If it's there tomorrow I'll see what he thinks. Trying not to get my hopes up too much...it's 10 DPO now. But for using mid afternoon pee...could be. I'll post for sure tomorrow to update! Holy smokes!

As for posting photos of weddings or other...I'd probably PM my photos to you ladies--I'm not much for posting photos public on here yet...but have no problem PMing them! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

MEMBAS YAYYYY!!!! :happydance:

Put me on your PM list missy, I cannot wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## membas#1

If I get a BFP this month, I'll post my entire chart with our INSANE BD action noted. HA! I haven't been posting that part of the graph, but totally will if I get my BD. We went nuts.:haha::haha::haha::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## membas#1

I'm assuming that nobody in our group will mind if I post this here--I plan on posting it in the test gallery too for input, but I read this as a faint BFP--thoughts? I showed it to SO and he's so happy--he saw it right away. This is a FRER, not FMU (I will do another in the morning with FMU)--this was after holding urine for 3.5 hours. I couldn't help myself:haha: not sure how good the photos will show...let's see. Because 1 photo isn't enough...haha, here's 4.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5036.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5035.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5032.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5022.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dinah

w00t Membas! I see the line in photos 1,2 and 3! Congrats!! Can't wait to see your FMU BFP later today :D :happydance:

AFM, temp down again this morning, she's coming, I know it. Bah. Oh well, try try again!

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Dinah--I can see it on 1, 2, 4--photo 3 is kind of too bright and although i can sort of see it, not really. When I wake up tomorrow (sunday) I'll try to post photo of test with FMU. It may be evening if I run out of time before work tho. Will definitely do tho!

Sorry your temp went down...but until AF shows, don't give up--and if she does show, PMA for next month!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas!!! I can see it on photos 1+2 without even enlarging them! I'm sooo excited for you! And I so want to go pee on a FR now instead of these silly Internet cheapies. Got another :bfn: with them this morning (10DPO). But I haven't given up hope (right now, that changes a lot though). I've got tons of symptoms and would be a little surprised if they were all in my head.

The picture idea is a really nice one I think. It'd be nice to put a face (maybe also a name?) to people's nicks. But I agree on not posting it publicly, I'd rather not do that either. But I'll send you girls a pm later on and hope I'll get loads back. I'm just a tad curious by nature...


----------



## Amygdala

OH MY GOD!!! I just went back into the bathroom and I swear I saw a faint line on this morning's Internet cheapie. So I did another, and again, definitely a (very faint) line. Woke up DH and he saw them both. Now doing a very bad job at not getting over-excited. Will do FR with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## carbafe

membas I can see the line !!! You and Amygdala need to do another test :D So exciting !!! 

I am up for sending pic's by PM :) Can we send them to everyone at once or separate messages?


----------



## Amygdala

What do you think? :blush:

Ok, I just checked and I'm not actually sure you can see them in the picture. But I swear there are lines there!
 



Attached Files:







Tests 11-07-10 - 3.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala said:


> What do you think? :blush:
> 
> Ok, I just checked and I'm not actually sure you can see them in the picture. But I swear there are lines there!

Its very faint but I think I can see it on the bottom 2 ! 

I think test again tomorrow or the next day if you can wait that long :D !!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Omg Membas and Amyg, sooo excited for you guys! Membas, that is DEF positive! Amyg, I totally see something on the bottom two! 

Dinah, I know how you must feel about the temp drop, but don't give up til she shows her face! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Amyg!!! I see it :happydance: Wow, two BFPs in a day. This thread is doing well :)

Spotting today and tons of cramps. AF is as good as landed. We are both disappointed but knew it was likely. Not to worry, onwards and upwards to next cycle and FX we won't be ill and can try try try!

Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh so sorry Dinah! :hugs: Sounds like you have excellent PMA for this upcoming cycle though, onwards and upwards!


----------



## membas#1

sorry dinah :hugs: seems like a lucky thread so here's some lucky baby dust your way:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> What do you think? :blush:
> 
> Ok, I just checked and I'm not actually sure you can see them in the picture. But I swear there are lines there!

I think i see them too--but i never know where the line is supposed to be on these ICs....but i'm pretty sure on the bottom I see a line!


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Sweetpea, yeah I'm fine. I knew we didn't get enough BD in this time around. So I was already mentally prepared for her. Looking forward to what will really be our first cycle properly trying :D

Good luck for you! Chart still looking goooood!


----------



## membas#1

carbafe said:


> membas I can see the line !!! You and Amygdala need to do another test :D So exciting !!!
> 
> I am up for sending pic's by PM :) Can we send them to everyone at once or separate messages?


I did another test this morning. It may be slightly darker than yesterdays--peed in the night at 2am, and then tested at 6 as 4 hours was the longest spells between bathroom runs ;) I'll post a photo of it later today--no time before work.

Also..will send some PMs later tonight or tomorrow with photos of us....I think that's a great idea!


----------



## zb5

OMG, 2 BFP's in one day!!!! Amydala and membas, I see lines on both of your tests. Amygdala, I'm not sure what brand of cheapie you used, but the one I tried out on 8 dpo looked the same and had no evap or anything whatsoever. I definitely believe your lines!

Dinah, sorry that it looks like AF is coming... I am having cramps and spotting but no AF or temp drop yet... I'm still hopeful though! We'll see. Today seems to be a lucky day for BFP's... now I'm sad I wasted my FMU!

I'm up for PMing some wedding pics too.


----------



## Fairybabe

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG!!!! Membas! Amygdala!!!!! Fantastic news!! Sooo happy for you. Could see your lines on those tests. Yeeeha! That's 4 BFPs on this thread already! 

Dinah, :hugs: re the witch showing. Your PMA is awesome, rooting for you for your "proper" trying this coming month!

AFM, well, i have graduated to Appleseed! Have now completed 5 weeks. And entering the sixth! Yay! 

Love the idea to PM the photos, will do so when back of honeymoon. Thanks for all the wellwishes for the wedding! less than 2 weeks now. Hurrah.

Sweetpea, here's hoping for you too! 

yay!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i go away for the weekend and come back to so many tests!:haha: I definitely see some faint lines there though so congrats Amyg and membas! Waiting to see more pics with darker lines.


----------



## membas#1

hey all...so here's my photo from today--I think it's a touch (barely) darker than yesterdays. i'm out of FRER so not sure if i'll test tomorrow with a dollar tree or not. having some pressure and honestly some tenderness when i press left of center right above pubic bone. i guess the left sided nature of that worries me. i'm calling in to DR tomorrow to report BFP and will see what they say. i know they usually don't really need to see you till 8-10 weeks, but if i have tenderness i may request earlier just for reassurance. gonna try not to worry about that till then. i know some abdominal tenderness is probably normal, but just new to all this. 

we aren't getting married till late fall, so won't be able to PM wedding photos till after that, but don't mind PMing other photos in the meantime for a face with the name :)

here's my updated test...11 DPO, still faint, still early.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5037.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## membas#1

okay--here's my updated chart with our BD pattern included...we did it 13 times in the course of 8 days straight. whew! i was so happy for a break...as much as i love him and our BDing--well you know....it was a lot. with so much EWCM this month I wasn't sure if O was coming early since I usually don't get that many days of it...so we just kept doing it till O happened, and the day after.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dinah

Chart and test look great Membas, congratulations again :happydance: Hope you get the reassurance you need from GP. I'm sure its fine :)

AFM, well, AF never fully showed up yesterday. Just some really minor brown spotting in the end and she isn't here this morning yet either. My temp went back up also. So, who knows lol. I guess I should have tested just now but I don't want to get my hopes up you know? She must be on her way surely.... I'll test tmw I guess if she doesn't fully show today.

- Dinah

PS we got married nearly four years ago, happy to send some photos out :)


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah :test:

And membas, I think the tenderness you're feeling might be your bowels. Apparently it's quite common for them to be sensitive to changes in hormone levels. Apparently lots of women mistake this for mittelschmerz as it's more likely to be slightly left. I agree, your doc will be able to put your mind at rest but don't worry too much till then.

AFM: Did an FRER this morning and got a beautiful second line. Not as strong as control but very definitely there. Will post a picture later. My insides have been going crazy for almost a week now, with cramps and lower back pain. It doesn't worry me, especially given the rise in hormones over the last few days but it is getting tedious now.
Last night I lied to my best friend and said I won't know for another two weeks so I can tell in person her when she visits. Sooo hard to keep to myself though. I'm glad I have you girls here to talk to, I might explode otherwise.


----------



## Dinah

Ah well she's properly here now. Full flow so updated FF.

Off on hols so catch up with you soon. Good luck to those testing while I'm away and to those who just got your BFPs lots of :dust: for sticky beans!

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, the crampy pains are totally normal. Mine have only eased slightly in the last 48hrs, but they still come and go. Was really worried at first, til looked them up and realised it's normal, like low grade period pain. It's only if it gets v intense you need to worry. When i saw the doc friday, he did a bit of gentle palpation. It was minorly tender on the right, but he wasn't too concerned. Told me to come back if it intensifies or i get any bleeding/spotting or a fever. My What To Expect when you are expecting book says it can be one sided too. But always best to get things checked if it stresses you out.

Amyg, had the same weird friend thing yesterday. A good friend of OH knows we want to get preg as soon as poss after getting married, he was joking about it yesterday. It was soooo hard to say nothing. 

Dunno about you guys, but i am still temping. Just to reassure myself. If your temps stay up in the normal LP range then all is well. It's if they suddenly plummet that there is risk of m/c. I find it really reassuring to temp and tell myslef "well all is well for another day". 

Dinah, sorry AF did indeed show up. Your month is this next month!!! 

Zb5, what's happening with you? Have you tested?

Sweetpea, not long til you test now!!!

Carbafe, are you nearing O?

This thread is sooo exciting. 

Sticky dust to those with BFPs!!! 
Babydust to those about to get them!!!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Thanks for checking in with me Fairybabe :)

Nothing but BFN's unfortunately... I tested yesterday and then today with FMU. I wouldn't have tested today except I'm going to the doctor's for something else and I thought it would be nice to be able to say, "Oh, and by the way, I'm pregnant."

I think I'm having symptoms but I feel like if they were real symptoms then I should have a + test by now... I woke up at 4am and 6am with really vivid dreams. I used to have really vivid dreams when I was a teenager (hormone raging time!) but not much recently. Anyways... maybe totally unrelated!

Fairybabe, I think once I get a BFP I will keep temping as well... it will just make me feel better I think.

Wishing you, membas, and Amygdala sticky sticky dust!!! I'm so excited for you guys! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

You are not out yet Zb5! What are you testing with? If it's those internet cheapies, don't trust em! Your temps are pretty stable. How long is your LP normally?

Here's hoping!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea, your chart is looking good. When are you testing?!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I tested with FMU yesterday and this morning, and so far it's looking BFN. Had a a weird line yesterday, but am chalking it up to an evap since very obvious BFN this morning! Am only using IC's until I either see something or hit 13/14 DPO because I don't want to waste my good tests, but waiting is killing me!

Had the strongest cramps so far this TWW yesterday, and today my lower abdomen just feels achy, like I did a ton of situps yesterday. (Didn't, fat chance! :haha:)


----------



## zb5

lol Sweetpea on the situps...

Thanks Fairybabe :) I still have hope! My LP has ranged from 9-13 days, so who knows when AF is due!

And yes, it is the internet cheapies... lucky Amygdala must have superpee then if they're not that sensitive! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah, sorry to hear that! Your PMA is brilliant though, so fingers crossed for that next cycle!!! :dust:

Zb5 and SweetPea, I think both your cycles are sounding promising so far. Don't give up hope until the witch has landed! I'm still having the AF-like cramps and very definitely have more vivid dreams than normally. Also more spots, some tiredness and the occasional bout of tearfulness (although luckily not much of the latter two yet).

BTW, I tried to send pictures last night and I don't think you can in a PM? So I thought, if you girls want, we could always exchange email adresses? How about everyone who's interested sends me a PM with your email adresses and I then send some pictures around. Other people can then just hit "reply to all"?


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> And yes, it is the internet cheapies... lucky Amygdala must have superpee then if they're not that sensitive! :)

:haha:

Funnily enough my Internet cheapie this morning was nearly invisible but FRER was quite clear. I think they're a bit hit and miss really.


----------



## membas#1

hey congrats amy! yeah my dollar tree test was BARELY visible this morning...it's there but you know, hard to really see--not even photo worthy. I dont' think they work too great until later like 13-15 DPO. I'll test that theory out in a few days :) Thanks for the reassurance on the left sided pain. I also have ovarian cysts (left sided usually) and know I had one prior to BFP (like for the last few months) so it could just be that...No serious pain though, no spotting, etc...so not gonna worry right now. Will call and report BFP to doc and setup a time to go see her. 

Fairybabe, I'm still temping too--I like to see that it's still up. I'm running 98.6 pretty consistently the last few days. 

Well I finally got some well needed sleep! I slept 10 hours and feel marvelous today! This is a vacation day and after the last 4 days of working out in the heat (not at my normal job as I'm on 2 month break, but at another job), I am ready for a lazy day and it's here! :) 

Dinah, your PMA is great! 
Zb and SweetPea, will be watching the boards to see what happens with you. your charts look good! 

I told my good friend here that I got a BFP, and I saw my acupuncturist out and about yesterday (have an appt with her tuesday) and told her too. Other than that, my sister knows, but we aren't telling others for a while, till after the first look with the doc. It is hard to keep it silent when you are so excited! I'm thankful for this board and you group of ladies! I'm very hopeful for those still waiting for their BFPs. I just have a really good feeling that we are all going to be bump buddies together, even if we are a month or two offset from each other! PMA ladies, PMA!
:dust:


----------



## membas#1

I'll share my email address through PM...forgot to mention that. Since we can't post photos in PM.


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Dinah, sorry to hear that! Your PMA is brilliant though, so fingers crossed for that next cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> Zb5 and SweetPea, I think both your cycles are sounding promising so far. Don't give up hope until the witch has landed! I'm still having the AF-like cramps and very definitely have more vivid dreams than normally. Also more spots, some tiredness and the occasional bout of tearfulness (although luckily not much of the latter two yet).
> 
> BTW, I tried to send pictures last night and I don't think you can in a PM? So I thought, if you girls want, we could always exchange email adresses? How about everyone who's interested sends me a PM with your email adresses and I then send some pictures around. Other people can then just hit "reply to all"?


I didn't read that very well and just sent out my email address to most of you individually. If you don't want to share your email for photos then you can feel free to disregard my message :)


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations Amy !!!! My Goodness this seems to be a lucky month ! Hope I am not left all by myself ! 

Fairy I am not really sure if and when I ovulated this month. I am not temping at the moment. Last cycle was 31 days and AF came on 19 June so I think I should have ovulated around 6 July ... Would that be right ? This is while we were away and didn't get much BDing. AF lasted 10 days though so I am not sure if that would effect things in anyway ?? I have been feeling a bit weird the last few days but I think I need to put it down to jet lag as hubby is feeling rotten as well.

Good Luck to all those still waiting to test ! 

I know what you mean about friends asking. One of my best friends came right out and asked me last month "Are you pregnant" as I hadn't been drinking and she said I looked tired. I was in the TWW and I just froze for a second and said no don't be silly :S I am not sure if I could have pulled it off if I had actually know I was :)


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, of course you won't be left alone! If you don't join us this month, you will next. PMA!!! I really am confident that we'll get a bump for everyone on here. :D

Here's my FRER from this morning:
 



Attached Files:







FRER 12-07-10 - 1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

Awww--we have twin tests :) Yours may be a touch darker, but they look pretty close!

Carbafe, you definitely won't be left here alone cuz you are gonna come with us..each and every one of you will experience this moment---PMA PMA! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## carbafe

PMA definitely :) I keep thinking about seeing those two lines :) Can't Wait !!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning girls!
Had quite a rough night last night, still in loads of muscular/crampy pain and kept on waking up. Later I'm off to see the nurse for an appointment I made ages ago. Will tell them about my :bfp: and am a little nervous about that. I hope they don't say "it's way to early to tell whether it'll stick, come back in x weeks!"...


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...i know this is going to sound silly--but i'm gonna say it anyways---i'm bummed that at 13 DPO my tests are still really really faint. does that mean anything? my AF would normally show at 15 DPO...i just thought that since i got an early BFP at 10 days that by 13 it would be darker. Anyone know? maybe before i do another test i should just wait till AF is late by a few days--perhaps then it'll be darker. ?
otherwise not too much going on. i went to fabric store and bought some cute baby John Deere (yeah the tractor company) material. SO loves farm animals/tractors and John Deere (he's from the midwest)...and so will make a blanket and a few bibs with that material just for him :) 

how's everyone today? any test takers today? getting close? hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas! Don't panic! I know, you go straight from worrying about getting a BFP, to getting one then worrying it will stay!! I am only just begining to stop checking for blood each time i go to the loo! If your temps are still up, then it's a good sign. My IC tests didn't get darker til around 14dpo, (bear in mind i normally get AF on 10/11DPO). And the FR test went from pale on 11DPO to a little bit darker on 13DPO. I don't think the darkness of it counts much, just the fact it's there!! 

Have been REALLY moody today. And my hair is just lanky. Grrrrr. The joys!

Grouchy Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Fairybabe! I went into check the FR test @ ~ 10 min and half of it was darker, it was a half dark half faint line... I know it doesn't really mean anything but you can't help but want it to be really dark! Sorry you are feeling grouchy! Hope the mood swings back to good :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Out of curiosity Amygdala/Membas, on your tickers, have you worked out your due dates on FF based on date of Ov or date of last AF? I went for Ov as i didn't ov until day 18, so it's more accurate. If you go by AF, then i am acutally 5wks5days. Just curious!

Sweetpea, Zb5? How are you doing? 

Carbafe, sorry i didn't reply to your mssg, i went to and then your note had vanished! Not a tecnobabe am afraid. 

Time for a late afternoon doze. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

I can't recall how I did mine...I'll redo it and let you know :)


----------



## membas#1

I just did it by last day of AF and typical cycle length of 30 days...My last AF was June 15, so 4 weeks ago today.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, my IC still come out really faint as well, I was actually going to complain about the same thing! :haha: I don't think it should worry either of us though, it's still so early. I'm sure they'll get darker next week. 
Will you post some pictures of your completed projects? Sounds very cute anyway. I'll probably start a crochet project soon.

Fairybabe, I did mine by ovulation I think but my cycles are (were! :D) pretty textbook, so it wouldn't have made much difference. But if you know when you ovulated, I'd go with that.

AFM: Had blood taken this morning and for the first time EVER it was really quick and painless, although I did feel faint all day. Also getting first hints of nausea I think, although that might be in my head. Got my "booking in" appointment for next week. :happydance:
Also told one of my best friends last night and she was SOOO excited. :cloud9: She screamed, then cried and then put some champagne on ice. :haha: She has two of the sweetest kids you can imagine and she's awesome with them, so her approval means a lot to me. Also bought my sister an "I'm the cool aunt" t-shirt to give to her when she's back in the country. :happydance: I'm just so happy right now.


----------



## membas#1

what's a 'booking in' appointment? 

i told my good friend too, she was thrilled, and my sister knows :) and my acupuncturist :) that's it for a while. i'm gonna redo mine with ovulation date to see if that makes a difference, as i know when I O'd.


----------



## Amygdala

membas#1 said:


> what's a 'booking in' appointment?

It's just what the NHS call the first appointment, where they confirm the pregnancy. I don't think much else happens, although they might give you some information on what's to come (hopefully) and maybe rough dates for appointments/scans. I'm a little nervous about this as I don't really have much trust in maternity care here. I've heard too many nightmare stories and being German I'm very spoilt when it comes to healthcare. I'm sure I'll be better once I know what to expect, just a bit paranoid just now...


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Amygdala that's fast! My GP surgery doesn't let us book in until after 8 weeks!!!! As i'm away then i'll be 9wks5days before i'm seen as they only do booking in appts on certain days! Just as well i have enough wisdom to research dietary etc advice myself in the meantime! From talking to friends, the type of care/advice you get on the NHS varies region by region. So who knows?!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Membas, my IC still come out really faint as well, I was actually going to complain about the same thing! :haha: I don't think it should worry either of us though, it's still so early. I'm sure they'll get darker next week.
> Will you post some pictures of your completed projects? Sounds very cute anyway. I'll probably start a crochet project soon.
> 
> Fairybabe, I did mine by ovulation I think but my cycles are (were! :D) pretty textbook, so it wouldn't have made much difference. But if you know when you ovulated, I'd go with that.
> 
> AFM: Had blood taken this morning and for the first time EVER it was really quick and painless, although I did feel faint all day. Also getting first hints of nausea I think, although that might be in my head. Got my "booking in" appointment for next week. :happydance:
> Also told one of my best friends last night and she was SOOO excited. :cloud9: She screamed, then cried and then put some champagne on ice. :haha: She has two of the sweetest kids you can imagine and she's awesome with them, so her approval means a lot to me. Also bought my sister an "I'm the cool aunt" t-shirt to give to her when she's back in the country. :happydance: I'm just so happy right now.

I'll post photos of projects in my journal. Did a John Deere bib today for SO--will post that shortly--it's for a small nugget, I made a friend of mine one recently larger for her 8 month old.


----------



## membas#1

ahh...see it does work differently depending on location. i have consult/education appointment at week 6 and have to wait till week 10 for scan. i don't have much faith in healthcare system/hospital birth here--as i want a natural birth...but i have over the years developed an excellent relationship with my OB/GYN, so I will use her for the pregnancy/birth. we debated on midwife center with midwife or hospital with my doctor--and the midwife center here there are 5-6 midwives and when all is said and done, you don't get to pick which one you'd like to use and you see a different midwife with the different appointments--you basically see who's available that day. That's the part I didn't like--I really want to try and see 1 person and develop a relationship with that person and hope that person can assist in my delivery. So I'm more likely to get that with my doctor.


----------



## zb5

More BFN's here... Boobies are less sore than a few days ago which seems bad but my temps are looking good, so who knows?

On the plus side, I just started yesterday as a teaching assistant for a summer class. I'm having fun and it's keeping me nice and busy! It's good that there's less time to worry and obsess.

Membas, the John Deere bib sounds super cute! You'll have to post pictures. :) I'm so excited for you and Amygdala! I just got all emotional reading about you telling your close friends. Hope I get a BFP soon so we can be bump buddies!

If not, next month will be cool too :)


----------



## membas#1

You'll definitely get your BFP soon and be telling your good friends soon! You aren't out yet!

I posted photos of bib in my journal today :) also made some wash cloths/wipes out of the same material :) too cute.


----------



## Amygdala

zb5, I've got everything crossed for you! Do you know what DPO you are?


----------



## zb5

13 dpo. My LP has ranged from 9-13 dpo since coming off the pill, so I'm definitely on the long side of that already. I guess even if I'm not pregnant, my LP being longer is good too. Anyways, I'm not testing today... my temp went down a bit so maybe it's a sign of AF tomorrow? Our 4 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow and I am going to be mad if that's when AF decides to show!


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, how are you doing? Your chart looks good!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Wellll... added in the temp I got this morning and not looking as good anymore! Usually I add it right away but practically had to force myself to do it! :haha: It dipped down, although nowhere near coverline and still fitting in with the upward trend, so I'm trying to keep PMA. Still getting negatives on ic's, as not testing again with FRER until a positive on an IC or until at least 14 DPO. Currently 11 DPO so not long to go. You are still fairly above coverline too, I see! FXed for both of us!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea, that chart still looks pretty solid to me! Mine was quite low, near the temp that i normally get AF at when i got my BFP. Got fingers crossed for you and Zb5!!! So hoping everyone on here gets lovely fast BFPs. 

Babydust babydust!!

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Ah, I see today's temp now. Your chart still looks good to me Sweetpea! :)


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, that's still a really high temperature! Looking gooooood!

And zb5, I really hope the witch stays well away for your anniversary tomorrow! Wouldn't a :bfp: instead be a lovely present for you both? 

Loads of :dust: to you both!


----------



## carbafe

membas#1 said:


> You'll definitely get your BFP soon and be telling your good friends soon! You aren't out yet!
> 
> I posted photos of bib in my journal today :) also made some wash cloths/wipes out of the same material :) too cute.


Aww I love the bib :) My Godson used to love John Deer tractors and had a ride on tractor and overalls :) He was super cute :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Carbafe! How you doing? Any sign of Ov yet? 
Fairyxx


----------



## carbafe

Hi Fairybabe.

To be honest I have no idea about O I am so confused ! My last cycle was 31days but my first off the pill. AF came on 20th June and lasted until 5 July ! (On and off) If I have a 31 day cycle I should have O on 7 July I think ....... But I am not sure.

TMI alert - I went to the toilet tonight and I had very stretchy CM (ie it wouldn't break) and after a bit of searching I think this could mean I am ovulating right now ........ 

I am not temping so can't go by that. Can anyone offer advice ????

I also had a bit of lower back pain on Monday however I have been having trouble with my back and neck at the moment so I don't know if I should read to much into that. I am just trying so hard to to get myself worked up this month thinking every little thing is a sign. I just feel a bit confused this month !!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, sounds like you are or are about to ovulate! Perfect time for some baby dancing methinks! ;) I think if I was in your shoes I'd count the 2WW from tomorrow or so, just so you can avoid days and days of testing too early and getting bfns. Fingers crossed you catch that eggy! :dust:

AFM: I just had my first pregnancy tantrum and GOD I hope there won't be too many. I've been feeling really sick all evening and was getting upset because it meant I didn't feel like cooking and now healthy eating is so important. Anyway, poor DH didn't exactly help either, although he was trying to by suggesting foods for me to eat. Everything he said just made me feel more sick and I got quite upset because I still hadn't eaten (=wasn't looking after seedling). Long story short, there was some shouting, lots of tears and a cinema cancellation. And now I feel bad for being a hormonal monster. :( But I guess it's all for the greater good, right?


----------



## carbafe

Well we have gotten lots of BDing since getting back from our holiday and we can definitely get some more in this week (especially as its horrible and wet and cold here and it will be nice to hide out in bed:thumbup:)

Amy:hugs: - I guess it is all part of the lovely journey to get that :baby:

I am sure DH will let you off since you are currently growing his little baby :) I think I read in What to expect that its ok if you can't eat in the first few weeks months as you dont really need the extra calories yet and you should just eat what you can. It remember it suggested crackers if you don't fancy much else. I will go have a look and see what it says. I wouldn't worry to much. I am sure you will catch up on the eating soon !! xx


----------



## carbafe

"Eat what you can. So this eating well thing isn't working out so well for you ? Right now, getting anything in your tummy - and keeping it there - should be your priority. There will be plenty of time later on in your pregnancyfor eating a balanced diet. For the queasy moment, eat whatever gets you through the day (and night), even if it's nothing but ice pops and ginernuts. If you can manage to make them real fruit ice pops and whole-grain gingernuts great. If you can't, thats fine too." 

It then says

"Drink up. In the short term, getting enough fluids is more important than getting enough solids .... If you're finding liquids are easier to get down when you're feeling green, use them to get your vitamins and minerals in soothing smoothies, soups and juices" 

There is obviously lots more but just wanted to let you know not to worry about eating too much at the moment :) 

P.S. I know I will be exactly the same when it is my time !!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, you're a star! Thank you for making me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amygdala!! Know the feeling!!! I have been really moody! Re food, not too bad, but if i start getting hungry i also start feeling really icky. Which is kind of a contradiction. So am drinking lots of lemonade! And eating ryvita by the ton. Haven't actually barfed yet, thank goodness, but have come close. Funny, cos no nausea for a few days and now it's back. And for TMI, am FARTING loads too!!! Oh no, they don't tell you that when you are going gooey over your friend's new baby!! And the cramping is back this eve with a vengeance. Still keep expecting the witch to show! Grrrr. But still, hopefully it all means bubs is doing good in there.

Carbafe, i second Amygdala, get down to the BD asap!! Stretchy stuff means you are about to ov any minute now! It disappears as soon as you ping out the eggy. So get going! Go catch it! 

Right. Time for an attempt at sleep for me. Have got a cold, so totally blocked up. And can't take the usual remedies! 

Sweet dreams to all.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

<---b*tch tonight :wacko: hormones kicked in tonight and damn it if i have to wash the dishes one more time this week---GRRR...SO is tired today and I know he is, but still...okay, that's my rant. Yeah my hormones just really unleashed an hour ago. 

Had acupuncture and she did some really calming stuff...hope that kicks in over this! also just feeling tired and hot. grumble grumble grumble...okay--i'm done. :)

feel like AF is about to come--pressure/cramps etc....after tomorrow i'll officially be late :) yay! hasn't felt real since i haven't yet missed my period...FF tags me for due tomorrow.

carbafe--get that eggy girl! GL!!!! sounds like O to me!

Zb, how are you?


----------



## membas#1

ooSweetPea said:


> Wellll... added in the temp I got this morning and not looking as good anymore! Usually I add it right away but practically had to force myself to do it! :haha: It dipped down, although nowhere near coverline and still fitting in with the upward trend, so I'm trying to keep PMA. Still getting negatives on ic's, as not testing again with FRER until a positive on an IC or until at least 14 DPO. Currently 11 DPO so not long to go. You are still fairly above coverline too, I see! FXed for both of us!

Girl you are still way above coverline...PMA! :dust:


----------



## zb5

carbafe, go for it!! Stretchy time is BD time :)

Membas, I am feeling hot here too! The weather's pretty warm but I think I'm overly sensitive to it right now. I'm hoping that's a symptom, of course... :)

Amygdala, DH and I also have the what-to-eat-for-dinner tantrums fairly often, even without pregnancy hormones. Must be even worse when you're feeling icky... For us it's just usually when we're both tired and grumpy from a long day and each need the other one to have the energy to fix things.

So tomorrow is our 4 year wedding anniversary (almost 10 years dating!). I'll test in the AM if AF hasn't arrived. I keep going back and forth between different potential situations in my head, but the one I'm going with right now is that I'm pregnant but keep myself well hydrated and therefore have dilute pee. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

:dust: for you and testing tomorrow!


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuh, best of luck for your poas today!! Do you have a first response or similar? My Internet cheapies are still as faint as ever so I've lost faith in them. Good luck and hope you get that second line!!! :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck to Zb5!! And Sweetpea? Any joy today?
My stalking abilities appear thwarted today, i click on your charts, and get a can't find page sign on both of them. Grrrrrr. 

Had my first night of sleeping right through last night since got my BFP! No idea why didn't need to widdle in the night, as was thirsty before bed and drank loads, but hey, am not complaining about lack of 3am wee! Hope it stays this way. 

Right. Gotta do stuff today, rather than read What to Expect, sleep or daydream!

Cheerio

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know there was no testing this morning because AF showed up :( Boooo! I'm bummed, but I'll be okay. Mostly it just makes me worried that there is something wrong with us (silly after 1 month of trying, I know! Okay, more like 1.5 after our not-so-great-preventing before trying... still.)

I originally was hoping for an April baby, so maybe this is my month. Dinah, you and me - April babies :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, sorry to hear that zb5! Good PMA though, go get that April baby! I can understand your thoughts and worries, but remember that even if you're both perfectly healthy and BDing like bunnies, you've only got a roughly 30% chance to conceive each cycle. So please don't worry that anything's wrong, I'm sure you'll get your little bean really soon!
:dust:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb. you have a great attitude for the april baby! treat yourself to something nice today and get that egg next time!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well zb5, you aren't alone this morning as the witch showed up with a VENGEANCE for me too. :nope: I was actually kind of expecting it due to the fact that I scarfed down an entire chocolate bar last night out of nowhere, but still made me really sad this morning!

Good news about it is that is seems to be a normal period for me, horrible cramps and heavy flow right from the start. This last 'period' that I had was like 8 days of weird spotting and no cramps at all, so I don't think any old stuff really got cleared out, iykwim. Hopefully this will really clear out all the old stuff and I'll get to start fresh with a new lining this time around. The thought of never having a decent normal period to start out last cycle was worrying me the entire time, because I figured nothing would implant in it, and surprise! It didn't. Also my cycle was a week longer than usual? So, nice to start out fresh this time.

On the bright side, I'll get to enjoy a few drinks this weekend with DH, which I haven't done at all since starting TTC about three months ago, so that'll be nice.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sweetpea...but you are right--good to get all that old blood out so when you implant next month you'll have a healthy lining for a nugget :)


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Zb5, Sweetpea. 
SOrry stupid :witch: flew in. You both have good PMA and that's great. Sweetpea, i agree with what you are saying about your period being proper this time, and your chart was WAY better this month, proper rise, clear diff between first and second part of cycle. Fingers crossed for the next one.
Zb5, i know what you mean about feeling worried. After our first month when AF showed, i was gutted, and wondered what the hell it takes to get preggers given we had OPKd, BD at the right time etc. But you will! 

So both go enjoy a good glass of vino, whilst you still can! And sending you LOTS of babydust for the next cycle. 

Hugs

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, that last period really does sound dodgy, so good thing you've got a proper one to start afresh with now. Go get that April baby!!!

Membas, nice profile picture! I'm still waiting for my fresh load of FRERs although my internet cheapies are VERY slowly getting a little darker now.

I sent you girls some pictures this morning btw, looking forward to your replies. :D

AFM: I just got off the phone with my sister, who is still back home and doesn't seem to have any intentions of coming back. I wouldn't mind (although I do miss her) but I'm DYING to tell her about seedling and I just don't want to do that over the phone. On the bright side, the longer she takes, the further on I'll hopefully be. I don't feel too happy about telling people early but she would be offended if we waited until 12 weeks. But if her being away buys me another few weeks then technically that's a good thing.


----------



## carbafe

Zb5, Sweetpea sorry AF got you.:hugs: I keep saying to DH what if we can't do it and what if something is wrong with us. He just looks at me in that bewildered male way and says We have only tried for one month I don't think we need to worry yet :) Men and their voice of reason pft ! I keep hearing things on TV etc about people getting pregnant by accident and I wonder how !? It is so hard when you are doing it on purpose how do you do it by accident :) Don't know why I spent all that time trying not to get pregnant (DH shakes his head at me for saying that too :haha: )

We :sex: last night so FXed :) Will try again tonight just for luck :) Afterwards we spent ages thinking of (mostly stupid) babies names which made me smile. 

I have also sent you all some pics. Thanks for starting the email Amy


----------



## membas#1

Don't worry carbafe--you will get your BFP! Have fun :sex:!

I also sent a round of photos out just now! So fun to see :)


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, sorry the :witch: got you too! :hugs: I am feeling surprisingly good today, I think it is getting all those PMS hormones out of my system. Whew! I'm starting to think I won't like early pregnancy since it seems to be just more of that! So worth it though...

I think I'll be enjoying a cold Corona with lime as my beverage of choice.

Membas, I like your new profile pic. 15 DPO looks DARK!

I enjoyed looking at the pictures today and just sent some out too, hope you like 'em.


----------



## carbafe

O weird my post from yesterday seems to have disappeared ... how strange. Glad your feeling upbeat ZB5 xx


----------



## carbafe

Hi Ladies 

How is everyone doing ?

I have been symptom spotting like crazy today which would make sense if I ovulated when I first though I should on 6th July but not if I did the other day as CM suggested .....

For the past few days my stomach muscles have felt tight like I have been doing sit ups (even though I have be neglecting exercising since getting back from holiday) I had a dull pain in my lower back on Sunday and Monday. Felt a bit sick today at work and been burping a lot. And now I think I have heart burn (not sure as never had it before) 

I was pretty sure we had missed the egg this month and don't want to get my hopes up but I can't help reading into every little thing !! I might have POAS at the weekend before I drive myself crazy.

:muaha: I am torn between being sensible :coffee: and not getting my hopes up and thinking :happydance:

This is babymaking makes me a little loopy :)


----------



## membas#1

ha..i think it makes us all a little loopy :) GL to you!


----------



## Amygdala

Well carbafe, I thought you might have ovulated when you wrote about your ewcm. BUT increased mucus can also be a symptom of early pregnancy. And all your others are certainly sounding promising! So I would say :test: tomorrow morning, which *might* be 12DPO, right? I'll cross all my fingers for you! :dust:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, good luck carbafe! It's also possible that you had what looked like EWCM if you BD'd recently? That happens to me sometimes even if it's been a day or two.

membas, Amygdala, how are you feeling??? I must live vicariously through you!

Well my good mood of yesterday has gone. I accidentally got on the wrong train to go home from work today and didn't notice until I was 30 minutes in the wrong direction. THEN I realized why I got on the wrong train: my watch is broken and so I thought I got to the station at the right time for my train but I was wrong... Now I'm home late AND have a broken watch! Grrr.

At least it's Friday!


----------



## membas#1

zb--sounds like an adventure...i'm sure you were ready to get home after that and on a friday! someone mentioned corona..drink one for me! my fave :) 

i'm good--gassy but good. mood is better, just still tired by the end of the day i'm really tired and really gassy :) 

SO took me out to dinner and movie for my bday today (bday is tuesday). we had my fave Thai food restaurant. soooo YUMMY---soooo GASSY! :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I second the gassiness! Also getting bouts of nausea now, although mostly in the afternoon/evening. I went to buy lunch with people from my lab yesterday and by the time we were sat down and ready to eat I felt like I was going to be sick. Luckily I managed to stall eating until it went away, could have been tough to explain. :D
I'm a happy bunny today as I just found out about a place that does early pregnancy/viability scans for only £25. They come highly recommended and lots of people say how nice and thorough they are. I'm SO having one in 2 weeks or so. They also offer a package of 6 scans for £285 but I don't know if that's maybe too far into the other extreme? I'm determined to have LO checked more than the NHS would though. We also definitely want to find out the gender, NHS here don't tell you. :dohh:

Zb5, your journey home last night sounds like a nightmare. Glad you got home ok though, and now you've got a whole weekend ahead of you! Does anyone have exciting plans? Our weekend will probably be filled with cleaning and garden work. Strangely, I'm actually looking forward to that though. It looks like the sun might stay out, after weeks of rain, so I'm happy!


----------



## carbafe

Zb5 what a rubbish start to the weekend ! Well lets hope it is looking up now. 

Happy late Birthday Membas ! Sounds like you guys have a good night. 

Amygdala that is cool about the early scan I don't know if I will be able to wait until 12 weeks either it seems so long !

AFM I did a cheap internet test this morning and got :bfn: I think I will just assume this is not our month unless I get any more symptoms .... biggest problem is I don't think AF is going to come on Monday like she should which is of course going to give me ideas:haha: She is quite sneaky sometimes! :tease:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, sorry carbafe! I still don't think you're out yet this month, especially given your symptoms. If AF doesn't show up on monday, maybe test again with a FRER? You can get two for £6 at Amazon at the moment. My internet cheapies are STILL faint and I'm now 16DPO. But it's probably a good idea to not get your hopes up too much either. Hope you have a fun weekend planned and can forget about ttc a little bit!


----------



## carbafe

I do have 2 first response tests but was waiting until I was more convinced before using them. I think I will just try and forget about it for a few days and see what happens. Was doing quite well this month until a few days ago then the crazy train came to town :) 

We are off to visit DH nana to show her pic's from his cousins wedding and drop of bowls for a candy bar for his other cousins wedding (The 5th to get married since last May including us !) 

We have a tidy up/DIY weekend planned as well. We have painted our bathroom yellow and it is the worst colour for coverage ! I have done two coats already and it still needs a third ! I have sort of lost enthusiasm now though .... 

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## membas#1

hi all...can't say we have much planned for the weekend yet. we have a 2pm meeting with our jeweler who is making our wedding bands (well actually he is instructing us on making our own and guiding us along the way!) should be fun. we decided we wanted just simple white gold/palladium mix bands so in order to make them special we decided we wanted to make them ourselves. my SO worked with the jeweler to have my engagement necklace made--it has stones in it that my grandfather gave to my grandmother (star sapphire) and the most beautiful blue opal ever. The jeweler and SO did a wonderful job--i get so many compliments. anyways--now we are starting to work on the rings :o) 

other than that we should probably get some cleaning up done and tend to our garden as well--although it's still slow growing so not much to tend. we'll have a pretty relaxing weekend. 

Saw a 2 week old baby last night in Target--that little cry--oh so cute!
That's it for me...BBs are killing me...looked at new bras last night--didn't buy one cuz friend has a couple she's going to see if i like since she never wore them...i need something new! ouch.

Have a great day!


----------



## zb5

membas - making your own rings is so cool!!! I never heard of the idea until after we were married, now I know a couple people who did it. It just sounds like an amazing experience, plus DH and I are science nerds so we would have so much fun. :) Ah well, there's always renewing our vows.

Still haven't gotten on that Corona and lime. So I guess this weekend we are going to the grocery store! :haha: Also riding our bikes around and I'm going to try to set up a basket on my bike so I can ride it to places like the grocery store.

Okay, gotta go, we are supposed to ride our bikes to meet some friends soon!


----------



## membas#1

<---science nerd too :)


----------



## Dinah

Morning, I'm back off my hols :)

zb5, Sweetpea - I'm with you girls, april babies all round!! Actually April 4th will be our 11yr anniversary of being a couple so it would be nice to have our baby around then :D

carbafe - good luck hon I hope you are not out!! :flower:

Sorry to hear about all the gassiness and bad moods but its so worth it as you know ;)

Amyg - hope your sister gets back soon so you can spill the beans - exciting!

Off to nosey at photos now and I'll send my email address round too :)

- Dinah


----------



## zb5

Okay then, it's decided! April babies for all! (Except those with March beans already of course... :) )

Dinah, how was your holiday?


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies. dinah--hope you had a nice holiday! carbafe, have you been able to keep he crazy train at bay? ;) hope you are all doing well and thinking positive for this month. A handful of April babies sounds like a great plan ;)


----------



## carbafe

That would be a no ....:haha: Felt rubbish all day yesterday and got myself really convinced it was because I must be pregnant. I have been I such a bad mood for the past 2 days poor DH :blush: He has been brilliant though and been really nice to me even though I have been so grumpy ! He did say he thinks maybe I am just feeling a bit under the weather and I am now thinking about it all so much I am making myself feel worse .... I did one of my first response tests this morning and it was :bfn: 

We have been busy today painting and tidying and I don't feel to bad so I think DH may be right about thinking about it to much. 

Welcome back Dinah hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## membas#1

Sorry for your BFN, Carbafe--but you are definitely not out yet till AF shows. We do have a tendency to over think this don't we? It's hard not too. It doesn't stop with the BFP--then you over think every little pain, and it's probably gas! ;) GL to you!


----------



## zb5

So true about the overthinking... I thought I had SO many symptoms last month (couldn't sleep, felt hot all the time, weird dreams, heart palpitations) but I had very clear BFN's until AF.

Anyways carbafe, I hope it's just too early for you! If you ovulated when you had that EWCM it would probably be too early to tell even though you'd have a really good chance. Maybe what you're feeling now is the progesterone you get after ovulation.

I've been in a bad mood too, poor hubby... he's been nice about it though. I was planning on making it up to him today, but he's gone all day... um... oops!


----------



## carbafe

Poor DH's :) Although I bet it is worse when they have a pregnant wife poor things :) Good idea about making it up to DH :) I might try and do something nice for him tomorrow.


----------



## zb5

lol, you're right, it'll probably be worse for them when they have a pregnant wife. And they will probably be even nicer to us cause we'll be be carrying their children. :)


----------



## Dinah

Carbafe - :dust: hoping things go your way soon :)

just sent my email out. nice to 'meet' you all :D

We did have a nice break thanks but had a bunch of things go wrong. Just niggly little things really. Main one tho was that DH got injured in the swimming pool and is convinced he has bruised and even cracked a rib *sigh* I've told him he has to get better for Ov time (probably at the weekend) and he just said he'll lie back and think of England :rofl: No matter what we will be giving this month our all :sex: ;)

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah said:


> he just said he'll lie back and think of England :rofl:

:haha::rofl: Well, at least he's committed. :D Off to read your email now...


----------



## membas#1

Nice pics everyone! I love seeing them! I hope we get more ;) I was just on the phone with my mom talking wedding--it is stressful to plan and we are having a small family affair....gets me worked up and doesn't help that I'm emotional today so I just want to be able to say "I don't know right now" and it be ok. I'm sure as it draws near it'll be even more--I did finish invites today...WOOHOO. Check that off my summer to do! Just have to mail them :) I made my own and they are super cute (well I think so anyways). Dont' feel like I've gotten much done today--I'm trying to sell a couch and keep having people stand me up on coming by to view/buy. Now I feel like I'm waiting around for someone else to call me. But I think I've decided to hell with it--I'm gonna carry on with my afternoon and when they call I'll let them know what time suits me for dropping by. I really want to sew today but don't want to drag everything out (I don't have a sewing room, so I drag everything out into my living room and as soon as I would do that, the person wanting to look at the couch would call and want to come by). ARGH. Okay--I'm done...that was kind of a ranty post. Sorry:wacko::growlmad::shrug::happydance::cry::thumbup::flower:
That describes me today...:haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies!

Carbafe! You are not out yet. My money is on you Oving later! Got fingers and toes crossed for you!

Zb5, journey from hell! Hope the weekend made up for it.

Membas, that ring idea is soooooooooooooo cool. 

Dinah, welcome back from your hols. Hope DH ribs are ok! Good luck with catching the eggy.

Our wedding is THIS friday!! Hence being quiet this weekend! LOTS to do and i am knackered and have boobs that would do me proud if i wanted to be a glamour model! Had some mental mood swings this eve, REALLY grumpy, followed by excited! Mad.

Re emails, have not had a chacne to get on tehre and sort one out for you guys. Maybe i'll keep the suspense til after the wedding! LOL. 

Sweetpea? How you doing?

Most of all, i am looking fwd to my bra fitting tomorrow. Oh for a comfy bra!

Cheerio.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

:hugs: bless you Membas! Hope you get it sold and ppl stop messing you around!

Amyg - he has to be or I'll slap him :haha: nah, its just that last month we were both too ill to do any BD at the right time and totally missed Ov and I got all upset and he knows I can't do that again. We have to give it our all this month!

- Dinah


----------



## Dinah

Fairybabe you snuck in on me! Good luck and best wishes for a wonderful bright and sunny happy wedding day for you :D How exciting I hope it all goes perfectly (it will!) but most of all just try to soak it all in - it goes so fast!!

Take care,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe, hope you have a perfect wedding day! I'm sure it will be! We could be mood swing sisters, I tell ya! :) 

Oh, sold the couch--they pick it up tomorrow but gave me the money for it today! YAY! Done! The extra cash from selling things right now is going into our wedding fund...so every bit helps :) Have a camera to try and sell now....we'll see how that goes. Also have some tote style bags I've made, so thinking I may open an Etsy.com site and try and sell some of those...but camera first. Just trying to thin some things out right now--give clothes we don't wear anymore to goodwill, and try selling off a few other things. 

Onward...hungry.


----------



## membas#1

oh and when the older couple who's buying the couch asked why we were getting rid of it--out of my mouth came 'well we are going to have a baby and i want to get a rocking chair in here instead of 2 couches!" :haha: i guess i didn't think twice since we don't know them but darn it! it just popped right out....:dohh:


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas that's sooo funny! I know! It's so hard not to shout about it! 

Have just been lookng at pics online of 6week old embryos! Starting to look like a little baby in there! I am not very patient, keep wantng to jump fwd to the next week! My trousers are feeling snug already. This is slightly worrying! Think am gettin ginto my wedding dress just in the nick of time!

Membas, there are some lovely maternity wedding dresses out there, are you planning on one of those for your big day?

Fairybabexx


----------



## membas#1

well i already have my dress but bought it with pregnancy in mind. it's a certain type of material that i think and hope will allow for bump--when i bought it i thought okay this will work with a bump or without. it's got a high waist cut (not quite empire cut), and the material falls flat but will stretch for bump. i didn't pay a ton for it so if it doesn't work i'll find something else, but i'm hoping it will still work :) guess it depends on how big i'll be at 23 weeks ;) I figure I should be feeling really good and travel should not be a problem at that point. so yeah, we'll see....


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey all, everyone seems like they are doing well! Very exciting about the wedding Fairy, does sounds like things are going to be in the nick of time!

Sorry I've been slacking with the emailing, I mostly use a laptop and all our pictures are pretty much on our desktop, and I've been too lazy to transfer from one to the other! :dohh: Promise to get one sent within the next few days though, hopefully not too much suspense since you can all see what we look like from my avatar! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

okay--forced myself on a 20 minute brisk walk just now. Yay for me. :) I've had such shortness of breath today but after dinner I knew I needed a walk or dinner would just sit in my stomach all night....feeling much better. still short breath but got the blood and oxygen moving to all the right places...not just my uterus!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay for the walk!

Just sent my pics to you all, forgot to put something in the subject line, forgive me! I promise it's not junk!


----------



## membas#1

<----gonna go check email now ;) YAY


----------



## Amygdala

Hi! Don't have much time just now but just wanted to say, SweetPea your pictures are awesome! :D


----------



## ooSweetPea

:) Thanks! I had fun picking which ones to send... I'm one of those crazies that is constantly taking pictures of every little thing, drives DH mad but makes for really good memories!


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG. Ladies. I just had a bra fitting. Pre-pregnancy I was a nice ample 32E. Plenty of pretty bras. Now at 6wks and 1day, I am a 36F. And there are only hideous frumpy non-wired bras out there. Had a major hormonal moment in the changing room. :-( When i told the woman i was only 6weeks, she looked at me very sympathetically and said "well dear some women do get big chested very fast, and then the bump catches up" but the clear implication that by the time i finish i will be ENORMOUS. This is gonna take some getting used to! :nope: I now empathise with those dairy cows :mamafy:

Fairyxx


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, poor Fairybabe! I sympathise, although I can't help being a little annoyed that my own boobs haven't changed at all yet. Thought pregnancy might make them perk up a bit but no such luck so far. Oh my God, I just noticed your little apple seed has been upgraded to sweet pea! My seedling's still in the poppy seed stage, can't wait to get some other veg. :D

Had another hormonal moment or two today. This time relating to the fact that I'm doing this baby thing while ALREADY being overwhelmed by the whole PhD thing. And I really don't do failure. Or rather I take it rather badly, so it's not really an option. So basically I spent my morning feeling useless and incapable of doing anything and just utterly terrified of what's to come. Better now, but I've got a feeling there'll be more of these... Anyone else scared?


----------



## membas#1

<---gets terrified too :hugs: I think it's normal :) 

I don't think my boobs have changed too much--just sore and my nips are maybe bigger. I think in the next few weeks I'll start seeing some changes based on how sore they are, they have to be growing! Today they aren't too sore...it goes back and forth.

Just found out my folks are coming for a visit over Labor Day weekend-that's when we hit the 12 week mark. Maybe we'll get to tell them in person? That would be fun! Will have to talk that over with SO. 

Off to get some errands and such done today--I need a new driver's license as mine expires tomorrow, and still need to do some shoe shopping, pick up farm eggs, etc....hoping today is productive! Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## carbafe

Dinah - Sorry about all the miss haps on your holiday. Hope DH recovers soon ! I am sure he will grin and bare it lol

Fairy - So exciting !! I love weddings :) I hope you have a fabulous day ! My top tip would be to go round all your tables in between course so you get a chance to speak to everyone. Top table always gets served first so you have time between the food. We did this and still didn't have time to speak to everyone. (Although thats because as soon as music started we were dancing away !) OMG about the bras !! I am quite looking forward to a bit of an increase but I am only a 32A so anything will help lol 

Membas woo whoo about the couch :) Hope you get the camera sold soon. As for it slipping out I ended up telling a good friend last night we were trying :) Just couldn't keep it to myself any longer lol :) She was so happy for us :)
Can't imagine how hard it will be once I am actually pregnant.

Sweetpea I loved the pic - esp the last one :haha: I have loved all the photos so fun to see everyone.

Amy hope your feeling less freaked out today. Hormones are a killer !! How much longer do you have of your PHD ??

AFM - I have been all over the place the last few days. I am still feeling strange. Keep feeling slightly sick and then having to burp :blush: Have been having cramps for a few days now and today my bb's have been tingly (not sure if this is what other people get as they dont really hurt .... also think I may be imagining it as I keep staring at them so see if they are changing) Just went to the loo and had stretchy CM again ?! So not sure what that means. Think AF is due on Wednesday so all of this could of course just be her coming to visit. Have been VERY hormonal as well. Really irritable one minute and crying the next !! Hope I get a positive test or AF soon as the waiting is killing me :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, terrified? Totally!!! I am freaked out in so many ways at the mo. Finding it weird to relate all these changes to an actual real baby one minute, then visualising the LO growing away inside and talkng to him (am convinced! Don't know why!) and encouraging him to stay put, to thinking "oh my GOD" when i see women with big preggy bellies, to really wanting a proper bump to justify the boobs, to thinking i can't wait to have this baby to "what have we done! I'm not ready for this, not me!" and many other see-saw feelings. Terrified? Completely. And excited, scared, in love, horrified, thrilled, amazed and on it goes. You will do fine in your PhD. It's amazing what a deadline of "i have to finish it before bump arrives!" will do for you. Be nice to yourself at the mo and let yourself adjust.

Carbafe, so hope you get your BFP! It's confusing isn't it all these symptoms, as initial preggers signs are just like pmt. Hope you caught the egg! Thanks for the wedding tips!

Membas, how lovely to get to tell your folks in person! Good timing hey?

Right, off to sort more stuff.

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Aww, look how much I've missed since my internet was down all day!

Fairybabe - the pea looks HUGE compared to appleseed! I think 6 weeks is a big step so congrats!! I second Carbafe's wedding tip. There were a few people I didn't manage to chat with at my wedding and I still feel bad about it. If you don't do it during dinner you'll probably get so caught up with dancing and then some people will start leaving, etc... Anyways... most of all, you're going to have so much fun, so enjoy!

Sweetpea, somehow I can't see the pics in your email, but it seems like everyone else can, so it must be a problem on my end. I'll try to figure it out.

Amygdala, I totally understand your feeling overwhelmed. That's how I was feeling every time I thought I might be pregnant until recently. Unfortunately since our first cycle of really trying didn't work out, now I am feeling the opposite... my big fear is that I will be sooo ready without being able to get pregnant... :wacko:

It just seems like such a hugely important thing, it's natural to want it to be perfect and therefore doubt yourself one way or another... But. I believe in you! You CAN do your PhD with a LO! :) I agree with Fairybabe too - a bump will put a nice deadline on your experiments. I'm hoping I'll have a bump deadline for turning in my thesis as well... :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Oh wait... nevermind, I figured out the pictures Sweetpea! :dohh:


----------



## membas#1

Hi all, hope you all had an excellent day. Mine was productive as I hoped...I didn't find myself sitting/laying around too much today--had energy, so that was a nice change of pace! SO and I took our nightly walk, and now I'm waiting on dinner and very very tired...but yay for a complete day full of errands and 'to do's 

more tomorrow.... :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey ladies... just waiting around in my pre-O time... borrrrring!

Seems like everyone is getting on fairly well lately. 

Fairybabe, I must admit that I am quite partial to the sweet pea size! 

Carbafe, can't wait to see how things turn out for you! 

Membas, yay for the burst of energy! 

Amyg, I'm sure what you are feeling is totally normal... I'd be concerned if you didn't have at least a bit of worry! You'll be just fine. :flower:

zb5, how's things going so far this cycle with you? Looks like we are cycle buddies so far... sure to change though as O likes to take it's sweet time coming for me!


----------



## membas#1

<---the crankster came out tonight when food didn't arrive quickly enough...must be a blood sugar thing cuz i never used to care if i got a little too hungry from time to time...now i get really irritated and i don't know...cranky! 

once the food hits the bloodstream it's slightly better...so i'm better now...but crankster isn't pretty :)


----------



## zb5

membas, got to feed the appleseed! :) Ooh, I see you have now gone from poppyseed to appleseed, woohoo!

Sweetpea, yep we are cycle buddies! This part is pretty boring... ho hum. We BD'd on Saturday and I can't help but think, "bah, why did we do it then? it's not even fertile time!". So lame... I should just be able to enjoy time with DH for its own sake. TTC is making me crazy! Hope your O doesn't wait too long this month. Mine should be next week sometime. Then comes even crazier 2ww time... Hopefully crazy preggo time after that? :)

Hmm, due to some of our conversations, BnB is advertising "bras for big breasts" to me... N/A!


----------



## membas#1

haha...i got that advertisement earlier today too :) made me laugh. 

yay for an appleseed! I just noticed that...it always changes before midnight our time cuz we are the last to turn midnight :) I'm officially 5 weeks on Tuesday--yay! One milestone at a time...first week down! 

took a little rest after dinner and now just laying in bed watching a little TV--i'm pretty well in bed these days by 9...it's kind of nice :) a couple hours online and with the TV and then sleep. Pretty relaxing. I should be reading all these books on my summer reading list, but laying in the dark is nicer :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! Add's for big bras?! WHy am i the only one not to see them!!! LOL!!!

Membas, well done on getting to Appleseed. I love watchin them change, keep wanting to get to the next one! I think after Sweet pea, it's Blueberry, Raspberry then Olive! I'll have an Olive when we get back! Yay! 

Zb5, Sweepea, all i can say is ENJOY all that BD you are doing right now. Dunno about Membas and Amyg, but my desire to do the BD has vanished :-( Poor OH. Hopng it comes back on honeymoon! Not sure if it's just cos we are so busy and am so tired or whether it's hormonal. Have read about how you are meant to have AMAZING BD when preggers, well, bring it on!! Anyway, hope you both catch teh eggies and that they ping out soon!

Carbafe, how you doin today? Dinah?

Will miss you girls when i go off line after tomorrow morn. I hope when i come back that there are more BFPs!!! 

RIght, lots to sort. 

Have a good day everyone.

Bustybabe xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Just checking in with you all, still waiting it out over here, pretty boring cause it's too early to test or anything so i'm just keeping occupied to make the days go by faster.


----------



## zb5

membas, all that relaxing sounds nice :)

AJ, FX'd for you! Your chart looks good!

Fairybabe, I think I heard that libido is supposed to get higher in 2nd tri... not sure though. In any case, the honeymoon should help with that too :) We'll miss you while you're away but I hope you have a great time! Come back with a big ol' olive!


----------



## membas#1

How long are you gone Fairybabe? 

As far as libido--mine changes daily....we've probably :sex: 4 or so times since getting the BFP 10 days ago. But sometimes I don't want SO to hug me...just depends on the hormone swing at the moment. I'm better for BDing in the morning because I'm too tired at night right now.

Had a few hormone swings last night...a little tearful breakdown before bed...nothing too bad, just some tears and it was over. SO was cute and comforting :) Then I went to sleep. 

Today--some sewing, getting rid of the couch tonight! yay!, ice cream from the local parlor for my bday, yay!, and relaxing :) hope you all have great day!


----------



## Amygdala

Goodness zb5, I just noticed your second ticker! Not liking that one much... :D

Fairybabe, in case I won't "see" you before it: Have a FANTASTIC wedding day! Make sure you stop and take it all in. It'll be over in a flash so enjoy every second of it! Hope the sun shines for you and you make memories to last you a lifetime. And I can't wait to see your olive! 

AFM: I just had what the receptionist last week referred to as my "booking" appointment. In fact it turned out to be the booking appointment for the booking appointment. I was literally in there for 10 minutes. The doctor asked me when my LMP was, told me about FA and to not drink alcohol and that was literally it. Apparently I'm now having to wait for the hospital to send me an appointment for booking in at around 10 weeks and then for the scan at around 12 weeks. I'm a bit shocked that they don't even see women until 10 weeks. But I guess there's nothing I can do, so will have to roll with it. I will book an early scan tomorrow though. Am thinking of having it around 7 weeks so we should hopefully see a heartbeat. There's no way I could wait until 12 weeks to find out if seedling is ok!


----------



## Amygdala

Uh Membas,

:flower:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*:flower:

Ice cream sound like a great idea, hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday Membas! Today is the birthday of my friend's little boy too, went out and got him some ice cream and sweets, he's turning 3!! Hope you have fun!!


----------



## carbafe

Happy Birthday Membas enjoy the :icecream:shame you can't have any :wine:

and
:headspin:Happy Wedding Day Fairy !! :wedding: Hope you have a fantastic day and the sun shines for you both xxn Can't wait to see some pics 

Nothing new from me today. Still no AF she is due tomorrow so if she doesn't come I will test again Thursday morning. I feel as though she is just around the corner though so we shall see. 

Just played 5 a side football and they have no air conditioning in the place. I came out looking like a beetroot :D Not my best look.

Hope your all doing well. Have you ladies who have :bfp: explored the 1st Trimester forums yet ??


----------



## membas#1

Well, my doctor just called. I do love how she follows up. Recall last week I had an US for what we figure was cyst pain--well she was out of town. I got a call from the nurse the day of my US that said basically "we can't see any reason for your pain on the US, call us if you have any questions" That's about it. So my dr. just got back in town and she saw I was in and reviewed my US and wants me to come in for a quantitative hcg to see if I'm at 2000 yet. She said if I'm not, I'll go back in 48 hours and see what the # is. Once I get to 2000 she said we could perhaps take another look at the US and see if peanut is there (she called it peanut). So--on my way to shower and into the lab for hcg. I hadn't really given it much thought since the US--they told me it was too early to see anything, so I didn't really worry....she was concerned I had been worrying myself since nobody really explained much to me...so she wants to be proactive and see my #'s. Sounds good to me. I all of a sudden just got really nervous though. :( I know i shouldn't be....So off I go to get some blood taken and she'll call me tomorrow. I do love her...she's being thorough.


----------



## Dinah

Wow you girls move fast! I should have checked in sooner :D

Fairybabe - I'm so excited to hear all about your wedding. Eee! Exciting stuff and hope it goes perfectly :) 

Carbafe - I've heard of cycle day buddies, journal buddies, bump buddies.... and now I've found my bra size buddy :rofl: I'm only a 32A as well and v looking forward to any boost I get from pregnancy ;) :haha: Here's hoping AF stays away and you get that :BFP:

Membas - Glad your Dr is being so thorough. :dust: and good thoughts, peanut is in there and growing nicely I'm sure :flower: Happy Birthday too! :happydance:

Sweetpea - loved your pics and email! great to get to know you a bit better :D

AFM, still waiting on Ov. I think my fertile window starts this weekend. Hubby still injured and on a lot of painkillers. Convincing himself he has cracked a rib. I think it is more likely just bruised but I do feel bad for him with it being that painful. Doesn't get him out of DTD when I say so tho ;)

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Wow membas, your doctor sounds like a star! Don't worry yourself, they're just making sure that peanuts alright. Hope you get some more reassurance tomorrow. I must say I'd give my right arm for a doctor like yours. Where I am, they won't take hcg until I'm 10 weeks. What use is that??? I'm trying to relax and stay optimistic but it is scary how little care we receive over here.


----------



## carbafe

Dinah said:


> Carbafe - I've heard of cycle day buddies, journal buddies, bump buddies.... and now I've found my bra size buddy :rofl: I'm only a 32A as well and v looking forward to any boost I get from pregnancy ;)

:friends::rofl: 

It will be nice to (Maybe) have cleveage for once !! My mum went from an A to a B after having my brother and I. I am ever hopeful lol


----------



## membas#1

Well, my doctor normally doesn't do hcg, but since i was in for a scan early at 4 weeks due to left sided pain and there was no evidence of PG, she wants to follow up. She actually said something to the effect of "I'm not sure the staff followed up with you the way I would have" and went on to explain hcg numbers, wanting to see 2000, etc...and she said at 4 weeks sometimes you see the beginnings of a sac, sometimes not...she would hope to..and she didn't. sooo....i've been to the lab and back home. The doctor ordered the test stat so they'll have results today--figure doc will call me tonight or tomorrow (she said tomorrow). Fx'd that all is well :) 

One thing she said that caught me by surprise, she said well if all the numbers look good maybe we'll do another scan just to see that things are where they should be...and she said "we could do that at the appointment you already have scheduled with me--that's at 10 weeks". So I was under the impression that I would have had an US at that appointment no matter what, but I guess they just do the doppler for hearing the HB, and not an US! I didn't ask specifics, but it sounds like I'd only get an US at 20 weeks :( that's too long to wait! So regardless of the numbers, when she calls, I'm going to request an US at our 10 week. I have insurance, she can put the request in based on not seeing anything at 4 weeks, so I would expect that she'd agree.


----------



## AJThomas

carbafe said:


> Dinah said:
> 
> 
> Carbafe - I've heard of cycle day buddies, journal buddies, bump buddies.... and now I've found my bra size buddy :rofl: I'm only a 32A as well and v looking forward to any boost I get from pregnancy ;)
> 
> :friends::rofl:
> 
> It will be nice to (Maybe) have cleveage for once !! My mum went from an A to a B after having my brother and I. I am ever hopeful lolClick to expand...

Another small boober checking in, i'm somewhere in that range too. Could definitely do with some cleavage.


----------



## membas#1

hcg level is 2800! that's pretty normal for where i'm at she said. (she already called me back, i took the test 2 1/2 hours ago!). she wants to do an US later this week to see where things are....she's more positive things are progressing as they should but she wants to make sure they are progress WHERE they should. :) So I'm feeling a little better now with that number! I think it's good :) so perhaps i'll get to see my little nugget (or booger as SO calls it) this week, or at least the start of the sac! i don't really know that i'll see much at only 5 weeks and a few days...but holy crap..then it will be real :)


----------



## zb5

Ooh membas, 2800 sounds good! I know it was probably nervewracking but in the end you'll really know that your little peanut is doing well. :) It's good to hear how these things work as I'm never sure when/how many ultrasounds people get? I have friends who show their early scan pics but then it sounds like those are optional somehow... hmm. Oh, and happy birthday!!

Amygdala, that sucks that you don't get an appointment until so late. I would definitely be doing an early ultrasound or maybe the doppler thingy on my own dime. I would just want to know what's going on in there!

I put the second ticker on there thinking it would help motivate me. But I was shocked when it showed 9 and something months! Somehow I hadn't really connected the dates and I was thinking it was still 10 or 11... eek! I better work hard!

Carbafe, FX'd for you! It is stressful not knowing when to expect AF... even though I temp, my luteal phase has been varying a bit so it's hard to know. Wish my cycle would just be regular again, or go away entirely... yes that would be nice :)

AFM, I have started to get ovary pains... on CD 6! What??


----------



## membas#1

speaking of boobs...SO and i were looking online at images/scales to see where I'm at now and where I might be...I'm a C cup now...he thinks I'll get at least DD (US sizes, do they differ from UK? I dunno) but he thinks I'll go up 2 sizes. Oh lord. he's gonna be so happy, but i keep telling him he'll be lucky to touch them if they hurt, he'll just get to look at them from a distance :haha:


----------



## membas#1

zb, maybe you are in for an early O--? better BD just in case over the next few days :)


----------



## Amygdala

Oh membas, glad it went so well. I think a scan at 5+something is a bit hit and miss. They'll see whether the sac is in the right place. They might also see a heartbeat or they might not see it yet. Either way though, it'll be so exciting. It's good to hear you're being looked after well. 
Zb5, I know the feeling of time suddenly slipping away. I've got a natural deadline now with beanie and 8 months is really not a long time. We can be phd buddies! :haha: Seriously though: You can do it and it'll feel so good once that thesis is handed in! Ovary pain at 6DPO is a bit early, but I agree with membas, some BD might be good "just in case". :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Right ladies, a quick hello and goodbye from me!
Membas, terrific news re your bloods. Good luck with the scan. Am sure your nugget is in the right place. 
Amygdala, i'm with you, dom't get seen until 9wks 5 days. Whchs seems crazy! What about all the advice we need about diet, medications etc? Crazy. At least we all have the brains to look it up ourselves. Anyway, Membas and Amyg, here's wishing you good progress through the fruit and veg whilst i am off.
Carbafe, Dinah, AJ, Zb5 and Sweetpea, good luck with sprouting and catching those eggs. I look fwd to some more BFPs when i am back. I will be back the day after I graduate to having an Olive. 

It's mental here, last bits of organsation, there seem so many little things to sort! 
Am very excited now, but a bit nervous! Promise to send pics when back.

Lots of babydust to everyone!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## membas#1

Have a marvelous day and a great time Fairybabe. I can't recall how long your gone, but I'll watch your ticker and when it reaches Olive, I'll know :) Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Bye Fairybabe! Have fun, and when you get back you'll be a married woman with an olive! :) Can't wait to see the pics. I love wedding pics!

Dinah and Sweetpea, I haven't gotten a chance to comment yet on your pics, but they're beautiful. Dinah - I recognize the scenery... And membas, I think you are the one getting married in a purple dress? Sounds beautiful and I can't wait to see the pics of that as well. :) My mom wore a navy pinstripe suit and my grandmother wore pink, so when I told them I was wearing white on my wedding day they were all surprised :haha:. My family is not very traditional...

I agree that CD6 seems too early for me to be having ovary pains, especially since there's no EWCM yet either. I don't really understand it... Ah well, we BD'd last night anyway. Really we started planning our BDing for the next week or two and then got distracted...! Fun times. :)

Okay, I better get to work now. PhD buddy Amygdala is watching. :haha:


----------



## Dinah

Oh hoping Fairybabe has a fantastic day!

Zb5 I'm not surprised you recognise it lol :D We do love San Francisco hence the choice (we are from England so it was a bit different to most ppl lol)

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

OK ladies AF is due today and no sigh so far *touch wood* I am going to do another test tomorrow morning so Fingers Crossed. I have been terrified every time I went to the loo today that she would be there. We are off to the cinema to see Shrek tonight :D So hopefully that will keep my mind off it until tomorrow. 

Hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you carbafe! Hope witch stays away!

Update: Had 5w1d scan today. Saw gestational sac in uterus :yipee: the tech referred to it as tiny but i can't imagine they are supposed to be that big. Visit with doctor tomorrow and we'll discuss everything, but I feel really confident now!


----------



## Dinah

Carbafe I'm sending tons of good luck :dust: your way!! 

Re the bra sizes I have a dumb question - did your mum stay a B or go back to A after having you ??

God I'd love to go up a size.... I can dream!! :haha:

Membas - that is fantastic! How exciting that must have been and glad its boosted your confidence with everything. Hope the good stuff continues at Drs tmw :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Dinah said:


> Carbafe I'm sending tons of good luck :dust: your way!!
> 
> Re the bra sizes I have a dumb question - did your mum stay a B or go back to A after having you ??
> 
> God I'd love to go up a size.... I can dream!! :haha:
> 
> Membas - that is fantastic! How exciting that must have been and glad its boosted your confidence with everything. Hope the good stuff continues at Drs tmw :hugs:
> 
> - Dinah

She stayed a B I am not sure if she was larger than that when she was actually pregnant though so you, me and AJ can live in hope !:haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, yay for your appleseed being nice and comfy in the right place! :wohoo:

Fairybabe, I know I've said it before but have an amazing time!

Carbafe, I so hope this is your months. I'd bet it is. Hope the :witch: stays away from you!

Zb5 and Dinah, not long now until you have another chance to catch those eggs. Happy BDing!

AFM: Booked my private early scan this morning. 2nd August. :happydance: Bit nervous but mainly can't wait to see if Seedling is happy and healthy.


----------



## AJThomas

GL carbafe! Fx'd and lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Amygdala

:happydance:Appleseed!:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

^Loooool, congrats on the lil apple!!


----------



## zb5

membas has got a sac, Amygdala has got an appleseed, and carbafe has a missed AF! Woohoo! Good luck testing carbafe :D AJ - when are you testing?

AFM, I just figured out that the weekend I am supposed to go visit some girlfriends in August is also the weekend I should be ovulating if things don't work out this month. I am super bummed, I don't want to cancel but I REALLY don't want to miss a chance! I'm going to try to reschedule it but I feel kind of lame about it. My kids are keeping me from doing fun stuff and they're not even conceived yet.

Of course I'm hoping that all this won't matter because I'll be preggo by then...


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> :happydance:Appleseed!:happydance:

YAY!


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> membas has got a sac, Amygdala has got an appleseed, and carbafe has a missed AF! Woohoo! Good luck testing carbafe :D AJ - when are you testing?
> 
> AFM, I just figured out that the weekend I am supposed to go visit some girlfriends in August is also the weekend I should be ovulating if things don't work out this month. I am super bummed, I don't want to cancel but I REALLY don't want to miss a chance! I'm going to try to reschedule it but I feel kind of lame about it. My kids are keeping me from doing fun stuff and they're not even conceived yet.
> 
> Of course I'm hoping that all this won't matter because I'll be preggo by then...

Here's hoping you won't have to change your plans cuz this month is gonna work Fx'd!!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

zb5 said:


> membas has got a sac, Amygdala has got an appleseed, and carbafe has a missed AF! Woohoo! Good luck testing carbafe :D AJ - when are you testing?
> 
> AFM, I just figured out that the weekend I am supposed to go visit some girlfriends in August is also the weekend I should be ovulating if things don't work out this month. I am super bummed, I don't want to cancel but I REALLY don't want to miss a chance! I'm going to try to reschedule it but I feel kind of lame about it. My kids are keeping me from doing fun stuff and they're not even conceived yet.
> 
> Of course I'm hoping that all this won't matter because I'll be preggo by then...

Yep lets hope you wont need to cancel:thumbup:

I tested this morning at 8dpo and got a bfn but i know its probably too early so i'm not even thinking about it, will test again in 2-3 days and see what happens.


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala congratulations on the appleseed :D !! And exciting about getting the early scan booked. 

zb5 fx'd for this month so you dont have to worry 

AJThomas good luck:dust:

AFM: ..... :bfn: this morning with FMU on an internet test .... still no AF but am sort of resigned to the fact that she will show soon as I am having lots of cramping. I am generally feeling rubbish at the moment but wasn't to worried as I was hoping it was for a good cause but now I have a :bfn: and feel poo for no reason. If I did O when I should have it should be showing on a test by now and if I O'ed last Wed when I had the weird CM I don't think I would have been feeling so unwell as soon as Saturday. Just hope if AF is coming that she shows up soon so I can look forward to next months fun.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry carbafe but you aren't out till she shows. about the time my af was due i felt lots of af cramps and like poo....just like every month before....so don't count yourself out yet. Fx'd she doesn't show and your BFP will show instead in a couple days.


----------



## Dinah

Congrats to our appleseed ladies :D

AJThomas - good luck and FX for you!

Carbafe - not out yet. sorry for the BFN :hugs: hoping you get some great news soon!!

zb5 - :dust: for this month so you dont' have to miss out.

AFM, feeling rough, think my stupid chest infection is back. Got the faintest of faint lines on an OPK today so Ov is on its way in next few days I guess. Gonna get some BD in asap.

Sweetpea - you out there?? Hope all is good.

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

carbafe said:


> AFM: ..... :bfn: this morning with FMU on an internet test .... still no AF but am sort of resigned to the fact that she will show soon as I am having lots of cramping. I am generally feeling rubbish at the moment but wasn't to worried as I was hoping it was for a good cause but now I have a :bfn: and feel poo for no reason. If I did O when I should have it should be showing on a test by now and if I O'ed last Wed when I had the weird CM I don't think I would have been feeling so unwell as soon as Saturday. Just hope if AF is coming that she shows up soon so I can look forward to next months fun.

Sorry you got a bfn. :hugs: But like others have said: you're not out until she shows. Also just wanted to say that I ov'd on a Thursday and then had AF-like cramps from the following Monday. So late ovulation is still a possibility for you, in which case I think your cramps would be a good sign. Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, sorry not posting too much but not much to say just yet as normally don't ov for three weeks after AF, ugh! Had a really good day with my mom today, we had a girls day together which we don't get to do too often. Did a lot of planning for my brother's gf's babyshower, which was sort of difficult for me as it's not a very good situation to begin with, but we had lots of good ideas and I tried my best not to let it get to me too much. I just hope I am pg by the time it rolls around in two months, it'll make it so much easier and fun for me because I'll have my own little bean to be thinking about too. I wasn't even really planning on helping too much as I figured her mom would plan most of it, but for some reason the buck is being passed off mostly to my mom and I would feel rotten not helping her out with it because of me being sad or upset. So anyhow...!

Dinah - hope that the chest infection stays away! of course it comes back right around prime BD time too... must be in cahoots with the witch, they always seem to show at the worst time! :grr:

carbafe - hope the witch comes soon if she's coming at all so you can get on with it, but of course hope she stays the hell away all together! :flow:

Membas - glad to read that your sac is in the right place and that your numbers were so good! Seems like nugget is doing just perfectly in there.

zb5 - hoping that you won't even have to worry about rearranging things, but if you end up having to I don't blame you. I wouldn't want to miss out on a cycle either! The things we do, huh? :haha:

AJ - Can't wait to hear about your test results in a few days, exciting! FXed!

Amyg - yay for appleseed! My favorite one is next, the sweet pea!

Fairybabe - I know I'm late, but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you! It goes sooo fast so enjoy every second!


----------



## membas#1

^^good to hear from you! i know how you feel on the babyshower. I've wanted to TTC now for over a couple years, but we always had it planned for June 2010--in that time there have been 3 babies born in my family and 3 in my close friends. everytime i'd get told of a pregnancy i'd be happy for them and then cry after getting off the phone. last time SO's brother called to say they were having a baby it was still 8 months before we were going to start trying...I was so sad...SO brought me flowers...I never even had to say anything--he just knew. So what you are feeling is perfectly normal...but yours is coming soon! Fx'd that this is your month! Keep an eye out for O symptoms, maybe the egg won't take too long this time!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I'm hoping it'll come early this time around... even three or four days would be nice!

Yes... I don't think I'd be so upset with that pregnancy if it wasn't such a messed up situation... like if they had been together for longer than a month when she found out she was pregnant, or if he was older than 19, or not living at our parent's house still? I've had friends get pg and been super happy for them even though DH and I were waiting, but my brothers situation just threw me (not to mention the rest of my family) for a loop. I just think the hardest part was that they had been together only a few weeks beforehand and it just seemed so wrong to me. Don't get me wrong, the baby will be so loved by everyone and I'm excited to be an aunt... but it just isn't the greatest situation to begin with. And I should add... I know that situations like this happen all the time and they turn out perfectly fine, and I'm not trying to be rude or anything about it! It's just been a really hard thing for me to deal with personally, on the other end of things.

I just try to keep telling myself that DH and I have done everything we could to be prepared as possible to bring a baby into our lives, and that it is coming out of a deeply loving relationship and into a stable home, etc.


----------



## zb5

carbafe, AJ, sorry about the BFN's. But hey - no AF and you're still in the game!

Well, I've already rescheduled my trip. It involves buying plane tickets so I didn't want to just wait and see if I had to cancel later. My girlfriends are being nice about it. :) Now I'll feel silly if I rescheduled (and therefore missed a cupcake decorating class, noooo!) if it ends up not mattering because I'm preggo already. Oh, who am I kidding. I won't care, I'll just be happy!

Sweetpea, that sounds hard planning your brother's gf's baby shower. Nice to help your mom out though. Does she know that you are TTC? My parents don't know, only my sister. My mom's coming to visit us in October so I'm hoping to have good news for her by then.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well it's good you got it all taken care of beforehand, but like you said, hopefully it won't matter at all! Ah that would be so great!

Yes, my mom knows that we are TTC. After this pregnancy happened with my brother, I def needed someone I could talk to about how I was feeling... but DH wasn't cutting it, bless him. He just had no clue! My mom and I are extremely close so I don't think I could keep it from her to begin with anyway. I had talked to her a few times previously that we were planning on starting to try soon too.

Cupcake decorating class sounded so cool! Maybe you can take one closer to home when you have time?


----------



## zb5

Aww, great you can talk to your mom about it. I have started thinking maybe I want to tell my mom... I don't know, she is very opinionated, maybe too opinionated about this kind of thing!


----------



## membas#1

my mom is opinionated too--she might have something to say about me being 5 months preggers at my wedding--but she'll get past it pretty quick. We are close and when we tell her she'll be happy--and when i tell her why we timed it this way, she'll think it makes a lot of sense. but her first opinion might be 'why couldn't you wait' who knows, maybe i'm wrong and underestimating my mom. love her tons--she's just opinionated!


----------



## membas#1

sweatpea, i can understand the concerns your family must have for your brother and the baby coming. i hope it works out for the best, and ultimately that baby will be loved by his/her family--especially his/her auntie! :)


----------



## zb5

membas - that's my mom too. I love her and fear I may be underestimating her... but she IS very opinionated. I worry what she'll think about the timing, with me trying to finish my PhD. She told me when she was pregnant with me she napped so much she broke the couch!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I'm sure your moms will be fine ladies. Membas, like you said, the timing was perfect. You guys are in love with eachother, and it shouldn't make a difference whether you are married before, after, or not at all! A loving relationship where the people deeply care for one another, no matter what the official status is, should be admired nowadays.

zb5, hopefully you don't follow in her footsteps in the case of the couch! :haha: I figure it this way... no time is ever going to be the 'perfect' time... there is always something that you should do first or finish first or worry about first. Granted, a PhD is an undertaking, but it seems like you have got a pretty good handle on it and as long as you stick with your timeline you'll be fine. If you are really tired when pg, maybe just work on it for a smaller amount of time each day, rather than a bigger lump every few days? Haven't ever gone through it though so I have no clue!

Have a good day everyone. :flow:


----------



## AJThomas

^You are SOOOO right, there will always be something that makes 'now' less than ideal, there will never be an absolutely perfect time, i think parenthood is just one of those things you have to experience, there is no way to be totally ready for it beforehand.


----------



## zb5

Yeah, I know my mom will be really happy for us once it's all said and done, I just am angsting about it for now!

So, how is everybody? I'm sooooo glad it's friday. It's been a looong week and I'm looking forward to some relaxing. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

One more morning of work, off at three, and then my weekend starts too! Think O is possibly coming earlier than usual this cycle for me, which would be awesome! CBFM is always low when I start it out, and started it out this morning and it went straight to high... hopefully that means things will hurry up and get on with it this time around!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, that sounds promising Sweetpea! :)


----------



## Dinah

ooh fingers crossed Sweetpea!! :dust:

I don't know what we will do about telling family. I think we won't be able to not tell our parents as soon as we find out. My MIL has been going on for a few years now how she can't wait for grandchildren so she'll be over the moon I'm sure. My Mum used to say she was too young to be a grandma but over the last few mths she seems to be coming round and keeps talking about grandkids and what it was like being pregnant with me etc - I think she suspects something ;)

Anyways, had some spotting last night (just a bit of brown tinged CM really , sorry tmi!) and so I guess ovaries are working overtime. Gonna get some BD in later today I think and keep at it till Ov day which is probably Tues/Weds at best guess?

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Agggh I just typed a big long post and then lost it !! (Then nearly cried ..... I think I am a little emotional at the moment ! I have had a nice shower and feel better now)

Dinah my MIL is the same she is desperate to have grandkids and talks about it all the time. DH told her to stop pressuring me so now she just drops BIG hints all the time lol (In a nice way she doesn't upset me it is very sweet) My mum is great. She loves kids and is always playing with my cousins kids but never asks us when we are having any and says we should do it when we are ready. We talk about when she was pregnant with my brother and I though and I know she will be sooooooo excited when we tell her I am pregnant. My brother and DH sister are younger than us so I know they are going to be excited too. We both have huge families with lots of babies and kids and there is lots of love to go around ! I can't wait to tell them all. I have bought grandma-to-be and grandpa-to-be badges as well as an auntie and uncle one and I am going to wrap them up and give then to them all and wait for the penny to drop :D 

Good Luck Sweetpea :dust: and Dinah :dust: I hope this is your month !

Still no AF for me and another :bfn: this morning. I know that it is probably more to do with coming off the pill than a peanut but not knowing is really frustrating. Plus not feeling to well is giving me false hopes ! DH keeps saying I need to try not to think/worry about it to much but it is harder said than done ! 

We are going to our friends tonight for takeaway and some chat .... just need to decide if I want to drink or not now .... :D Hope you all have nice weekends planned . xx


----------



## Dinah

Aww the badges sound cute Carbafe :D Sorry to hear its another BFN but if AF isn't here yet its sounding good. Know what you mean about hard not to get your hopes up and I dislike DH saying 'don't think about it too much' - men, what do they know?! :dohh: Its basically impossible for a woman not to think 'could I be??' with every twinge in the 2WW I think :haha:

Anyways, here's hoping that BFP is right around the corner for both of us and anyone else on here still waiting :)

AFM, DH visited with friends today. They are his two closest friends and he's known them since college and/or secondary school. One already has a little boy (the one who we got to know and I think helped get DH 'ready' for kids cos' he's a little sweetheart!) and his second is due any day now. The other has been with his gf 4 yrs and we had no inkling but apparently they've been trying for 5mths and she's now 10 wks pregnant. Very happy for them *of course* but am super jealous and just hope it doesn't take us too long now. Would be great that all three of us would have kiddies around same age....

Little more blood today so I'm hoping its just all a good fertility sign but I don't like it. Oh well.

Night all!
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Don't worry Dinah, I hear that a little blood with ovulation isn't necessarily a bad thing. 

Carbafe, sorry about the BFN, but no AF is still a good sign! It can take a while for the hormones to get detected in some. PMA--for your BFP!

AFM, we are getting our stuff together to go on a hike and hopefully for a swim. The water may be too cold but if it's 90+ degrees then it might feel good...but I recall the water is usually really cold. It'll be good to put my feet in anyways! We are going to a creek about an hour away that his nice hiking trails and some really nice swimming holes. I'm sure it will be crowded with folks trying to beat the heat--with no air conditioning, we all take to the coast or the swimming holes! 

Heating up some lunch and then we are off...hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Amygdala

I just had a bit of a shock. It's completely off-topic but I need to vent so I hope you don't mind. We were just driving back from the cinema (having seen Inception, what a brilliant movie!). Suddenly my friend says: "Look, there's someone lying there!". So we stopped and got out the car and sure enough, there's a guy by the side of the road, beer bottle in hand, out cold. This is one street away from our house, in a noemally quiet village. We tried to speak to him, wake him up, but nothing. Then tried the nearby bowling club, where there was a party going on, but noone knew of him. Meanwhile he's still not responding so we phoned for an ambulance. While I'm still explaining the situation, he finally comes around enough to open his eyes. I told the person I was speaking to and they asked to speak to him. So I went up to him and asked him if he could talk to them to tell them he's alright. He swore at me and threated me with something I really don't want to repeat (or think about). I told the emergency person and said that i was going to leave and they said to do that and they would send an ambulance anyway. So we watched him from some distance to make sure he was ok and he soon got up and started wandering about. I lost sight of him before the ambulance arrived. So we went home. And now I'm really scared that he might have seen where we went or remember the car or something. I know it's completely irrational but I'm just really shaken up by the aggression in his words. And practically right outside my front door. It's probably pregnancy hormones contributing to this but I just don't feel safe at the moment and I hate it! And all for trying to help.
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## zb5

Dinah, I had a teeny bit of spotting last month around Ov. I never had that before and I'm not sure what it meant, but my cycle seemed pretty normal. I'm thinking I'll be Oving around Tues/Wed as well, so we can be 2ww buddies. :)

Tomorrow I am going to a 1 year birthday party for a friend's son. He is Chinese, and looking at the Evite, there will be 60 guests, 56 are Chinese. It'll be fun but I'm anticipating feeling a little left out!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg, I understand you being scared... as I can imagine the sort of thing he said to you. Anyhow, he was probably so completely wasted that he didn't watch where you went, let alone being able to remember anything even if he did attempt to watch you. He just sounds like a stupid ignorant drunk that had no clue what he was doing or what was coming out of his mouth. Just take pride in knowing that even though he treated you horribly, that you still took the time out of your day to help another human being.


----------



## zb5

Oh, I'm sorry Amygdala! That sounds awful! I actually had a similar situation about 6 years ago and it was very disturbing. The person I was trying to help got into the back of our car and started bleeding everywhere. He thought we would take him to the hospital but we were in a new city and didn't even know where the hospital was. We had to call 911 and wait for an ambulance for him. Thank God DH was there, I probably wouldn't have been able to handle it myself. :/

I hope since he was just recently out cold, he won't remember you or where you went. But I understand how upsetting that can be. :hugs: Make sure DH takes good care of you.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Dinah, I heard that spotting can be a good thing around O, some think that it makes O super strong, as your ovaries are working hard!

Carbafe, so sorry about another BFN. Hopefully you get good news, but it is good you are keeping in mind that coming off the pill can make things a little wonky. The first cycle I went off was normal, and then the 2nd and 3rd were longer than usual I believe. Hopefully things calm down for you soon, but even more hope that you get your BFP instead! Do you know how many DPO you are?

Membas, DH and I got in our pool today after I got off work, was sooo nice! We don't really get in a whole lot, but with temps hovering just below 100 here, it was necessary!! Hope the water wasn't too cold for you!

zb5, I think I would feel the same way! You'll still have fun though!

AFM, just plodding along. CM looks to be heading towards EWCM, but is still kind of in that creamy phase too. I usually get a bunch of days with fertile cm though, so who knows what that means for the time being. 

Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend so far!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, i think i had IB yesterday! Still getting a bfn though so i'm waiting a few days to see if this is it or not.


----------



## membas#1

AJ, That's super exciting! GL!

Amyg, sorry about your experience but like the other gals said, he was probably too wasted to remember a thing. I don't think you should worry.

Sweetpea--oh a pool, I would be living in it! We did make it to the hike/swim...and I jumped in the water eventually--sat in it for a while but then got the nerve to jump into the deep end...Frrrrreeeeezzzzzzinggg! It felt WONDERFUL! :) I stayed in it for a a bit of time (20 min or so)--hope the nugget doesn't mind the cold :) it just felt wonderful. Then we hiked a bit more and now i'm at home waiting very impatiently for dinner....I'm gonna pass out after I eat--so tired. No resting/nap to speak of today--but it was a great day. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all for your kind words. The rational part of me knows that it's fine, it was just the protective, emotional mummy-to-be part that really hated this guy behaving like that right in our neighbourhood. But it's a new day and I'm ok. It's also our 2nd wedding anniversary, so we're planning a road trip up to the highlands, to where we got married. :happydance:

Zb5, hope you have a lovely day and lots of fun at that party. I can understand you feel lime you might feel left out but chances are it'll be ok and you'll have a fun day. 

SweetPea and AJ, sounds like your bodys are working hard preparing for O. Can't wait to find out whether there'll be some April babies in here (I'm convinced there will be!).

Carbafe, you're really making it exciting this month!!! How are you holding up? 

And membas, your hike&swim sounds amazing! I'm sure nugget won't mind the cold as long as your core body temperature didn't drop too much and that I think takes a while (lips going blue and so on). So I'm thinking nugget would have enjoyed a break from the heat as much as you. :D

AFM: Was out shopping with a very close friend of mine yesterday. The summer sales are on, so I let het talk me into buying a maternity dress and a pair of maternity jeans. :dohh: Yes, they were cheap but I won't need them for at least another 4 months! She made me though, I blame her. Also bought a non-wired bra two sizes bigger than my normal ones and it's heaven!


----------



## Dinah

Hellooo hope you are all having a good weekend!

Amyg, that doesn't sound like a pleasant experience at all! I'm glad you feel safer and happier this morning and at least despite it you know you did the right thing :flower: LOL about the maternity clothes but they will come in handy before you know it!!

Carbafe - how you going? Hope you are still AF free!!

Zb5 - a 2ww buddy will be great :) Keep me posted on your Ov....

Sweetpea - hoping ov is right around the corner for you too :)

All the best,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

morning all. hope the weekend has been great for you all. it's going to be in the 90's again here today--i've got to travel north an hour for a birthday party that's outdoors at a park...here's hoping for lots of shade and water. i am not one to shy away from heat too much--i was raised in the heat (south) but i'm less tolerant after leaving the south 10 years ago for here...and now with PG, really not very tolerant of getting very hot. I didn't think it would bother me, but it makes me feel kind of queasy. So, i'm glad for A/C in my car since i'll be spending some time in my car today. 

Didn't sleep great last night, so mood probably not gonna be the best, but I'll try to get my energy up and enjoy the day. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala what a horrible thing to happen but like everyone says if he was that drunk he wont remember a thing in the morning so I wouldn't worry. :hugs: Well done with the maternity clothes - you wont be wearing them for that long so good to get a bargain :) 

membas and Sweetpea I am jealous of the lovely weather you are having and all the swimming (I love swimming and it is always better outdoors !) Here we are having fairly mild weather and quite a lot of rain off and on !

zb5 enjoy the party :cake:

Still no AF but feeling much better today. I had a very emotional day yesterday but feel back to normal today. Sweetpea I am not sure what DPO I am. I thought I might O around 7th July which would make me 18dpo although I had some stretchy CM which could have been O on 14th which would make me 11dpo. I did think I was having symptoms but feel fine today so maybe not. If AF doesn't come and I keep getting BFN is there anything I can do which would make AF come ?? I have been on and off of the pill a few times and my period usually went back to normal after one cycle (was usually a bit late for first cycle) This is my second cycle off after being on for about 4 years. I felt as though AF was on her way a couple of days ago but now I don't feel a thing .....


----------



## zb5

membas, hope your bday party was fun today! Mine was a blast. There were a ton of kids and the birthday boy was adooorable. He played a game, "Zhua Zhou" which is supposed to tell what he will be when he grows up. He sat in the middle of a blanket and had to choose between a bunch of objects lined along the edge of the blanket. He ended up picking a ping pong ball, which I guess means he will be a professional ping pong player when he grows up? :haha: Anyways, it was really fun so maybe I'll do the same when i have a 1 year old!

Carbafe, I went off birth control one time before and it was very different from this time. The first time I had been on the patch, which is supposed to have a lot of estrogen in it. My first cycle off of it was normal and then I went 5 weeks without an AF. My acne got really bad really fast, worse than it's ever been, and so I gave up and went back on the patch without ever finishing the second cycle.

This time I had just been on Aviane which is a low estrogen pill. My first cycle was normal and my second cycle was only 21 days. Nothing horrible has happened with my skin, which is great. I think it might have to do with which pill you were on before you stopped. I'm just thinking, the more artificial hormones you had, the more time it will take for your body to regulate without them?

Anyways, I don't know how you can bring on AF. The only thing I can say is that it might be easier to tell what's going on if you were temping? Then you would know when you ovulated, even if it was late. Anyways, hope you ovulated around the 14th and it's just too early for a test. :)


----------



## membas#1

hi all--party was fun, kids had a good time...i'm tired. cooking up some lentils for dinner and don't have a single thing planned for the rest of the day (i hope!).


----------



## zb5

wow, it's been quiet on here. membas, happy Sweetpea day!

I'm just waiting to ovulate. I thought it would be around today but now I'm not sure. I'm actually having much less EWCM than a few days ago. :growlmad:

Dinah, how about you?


----------



## membas#1

oh YAY! I'm a sweatpea (although if you go from when I O + 2weeks, I'm technically a sweetpea tomorrow, but I'll take it today :) )

definitely quiet here....i'm off to my nurses ed appointment--whatever that is?


----------



## Amygdala

It has been quiet! Zb5, if in doubt, you know what to do! ;)

Membas, happy sweetpea day from me too! By the way: Can anyone tell me what a sweetpea is? I thought it was a flower??? Anyway, how are you holding up?

Carbafe, any news?

AFM: I actually spent the whole day on the sofa today. Been feeling sick literally all day. When I lie still it gets better after an hour or so but as soon as I get up I'm back to square one. Bleugh! I could afford staying at home today, but from tomorrow I'll need to be back in the lab. And from mid August I actually have a placement somewhere else, which not only means a whole new set of people but 2 hours on the motorway on top of that. I'm really worried about that right now. SOO hoping that I feel a little better by then.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry you are feeling yucky Amy! I felt ill off and on yesterday--I think i've nailed it down to about 4 hours after my last meal i start getting sick--maybe 3 hours after...and if i dont' get some protein in me asap, i'll get really nauseous...but the protein seems to help--i also ate a high protein snack before bed last night...still woke up hungry at 4am tho...GRR. I've been up from 4-6am the last several nights. 

hoping to ward off nausea today by snacking on protein 2-3 hours after my main meal. we'll see how that goes. have ginger tea as backup.

happy sweatpea to you too amy! sweat pea is a pea :) the fruit of the sweet pea plant, grow in a pod :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, it had gotten quiet! Still waiting on O so quite boring on my end as of yet. :coffee:

Off to work in a few mins, then after today I have two days off! Hoping to go back too my cleaning rampage that I've been working on for the past few weeks. Instead of spring cleaning, I'm doing summer cleaning!


----------



## membas#1

<===needs a cleaning rampage to happen at her house


----------



## carbafe

Hello everyone. I have no real news either. Still no AF and no symptoms any more so just waiting I guess. Feel better Amy and Membas


----------



## Amygdala

Well, for now no news is good news Carbafe!

I'm finally feeling a little better so just had a proper dinner, which my hubby very kindly prepared for me. :happydance: Still really worried about the whole nausea thing though. No idea how I'll cope with work if it doesn't get better. And I really can't afford to take time off or go part time before Christmas. But I guess I'll have to wait and see how it goes...


----------



## membas#1

I'm hoping for both of us it's just our bodies getting used to the increased hormones, and it won't last long or be too debilitating. Fx'd!

Carbafe--no AF is good! I can't recall when you were expecting her. Will you test again or wait it out?


----------



## carbafe

I did another test this morning and got a BFN. Was expecting her last Wed or possibly tomorrow. Don't have any cramps or anything which I normally feel the day before (I also usually need to pee more) so it doesn't seem like she will show up tomorrow either. I am not feeling sick or tired or have any strange feelings so I don't think I am pregnant this month. I think AF is just being annoying and not showing up so we can get on with next months fun !


----------



## membas#1

well i hope she doesn't show for the right reasons, and if she is gonna show then i hope she shows soon so you can get on to next month right away! Fx'd for you!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala and membas, sorry to hear you're feeling sick! Do you know if your moms had bad morning sickness? Hope it doesn't get too bad or last too long for either of you. I have a friend who swears by those wrist bands people use for motion sickness.

carbafe, GL to you! Hope you get a BFP soon, but if not, AF so you can move on to next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

i'm feeling much better today than yesterday--i've just started eating smaller meals more frequently, much less nausea so far...just a bout this morning after the nurse took her 6 vials of blood from me...blah --even had a burst of energy at one point today--course i just finished watching a movie and have been lazy doing that the last couple hours :) 

i don't know if my mom had morning sickness...once we tell the fam we are PG, i'll ask her. i have a twin and i asked her since she knows already and she said she didn't have MS with either of her kids. i hope that holds true for me! i'll take tired all day over nausea!


----------



## zb5

membas, how was the nurse's apponitment? Why do they need so much of your blood?

Hope you get lucky and not sick like your twin. So twins run in your family, eh? ;) Think you might have twins yourself??

My mom told me she didn't really get MS. But I think she has toned down the bad parts of pregnancy and labor to make sure she gets grandchildren!


----------



## membas#1

My SO would LOVE twins. I'd be scared to death. I know they only saw 1 sac at 5week scan, waiting for the 7 week scan to make sure there's only 1--SO still holding out hope though for his twins. YIKES! We'd manage but I'd be scared!

Nurses appt was good. I'm not sure all the blood tests they run for the first go around. I think they run Hep B to see if you've been exposed or vaccinated. I know they are required to run HIV. They may also do hcg, but I am not sure. I'm sure they look at anemia/iron levels too. I didn't ask? Should have---but they said I'd get results when I meet with doc at week 10, unless something needed attention before that. Otherwise she just explained things like how often I see my doctor, diet, medical history/genetic history from us both, diagnostic screening for various genetic issues (cystic fibrosis, downs, Edwards' syndrome etc...) She didn't go into detail, just lined out when those things needed to happen if we wanted them to happen. That's about it--and a urine sample to look for gestational diabetes everytime when i go in, including today. Pretty uneventful but made it seem real. They all say congratulations to you so many times, especially when the nurse asks if it was a planned pregnancy and you say 'yes' she was like 'ohh...congrats, that's so exciting'...it was cute. ;) She asked if there were twins in my family--I said 'yes, I'm a twin and he wants twins' :)


----------



## zb5

Sounds like a nice nurses appt! Oh right - one sac, probably one baby. :) My friends are having identical twin girls in October and it's a similar situation - the wife is scared and the husband is ecstatic. I like the idea of twins once they're born, but the idea of carrying 2 babies inside of me would freak me out!


----------



## membas#1

my friend had fraternal twins several years back....they are the cutest ever, they were each born at 6.5 lbs! that's 13 pounds of baby!:nope:

i was 4 lbs 10 oz, and my sis was about 5 lbs and a few ounces, so we were 10 lbs combined.

my sister's two kids were each around 9 lbs born (8.5 and 9.?), my mom carried both of us and then my brother who was about 10 lbs born. i'm gonna have a big baby i think...and we want a natural birth/no drugs. oh lordy. maybe 2 smaller ones would be easier than 1 bigger one to get out? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, that sounds like a nice appointment. Glad to hear you got on with the midwife, that's so important I think. I'd be scared of twins too I think. But then many people say it pays off once they're into toddler age because they keep each other busy. But I think if they only saw one sac at the first scan you're probably safe anyway. Poor OH. :haha:

I'm currently lying in bed waiting for DH to make me porridge (bless him) and sipping some Ginger Ale. Really hope I'll manage to keep the nausea at bay today.


----------



## membas#1

morning all. finally a nearly full night's rest! but i could still climb back into bed :haha: lazy bones! had to get up because my stomach was growling. Amyg, hope you feel better today. Glad DH is making you some breakfast. I managed pretty well yesterday and hoping today is more of the same. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## carbafe

I just got back from seeing Toy Story and cried my eyes out ! It is such a good film. Can't wait to get the trilogy now when it comes out on DVD (so I can share it with future LO's of course ....... :D )


----------



## zb5

carbafe, I want to see Toy Story too!

Today one of my coworkers told me she's pregnant with her second. I'm very excited for her, but there was a little bit of "waah, when will it be my turn!". Yep, kind of silly since this is only our second cycle of trying... I guess I am not feeling very PMA'ey though, for whatever reason. I was thinking about it, and I've gotten my period every month for 14 YEARS. It would be really weird if I didn't get it and so I guess I'm still expecting it. I still hope I don't of course!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb...that's a normal feeling. i felt that everytime someone in my life got pregnant over the last year and we weren't even TTC yet! I would just get upset because i wanted us to be TTC....so it's totally normal since you are TTC to feel that way. Your turn is coming though! Keep on believing that!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, I would like to join please. I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks (25th June). I was testing negative for weeks afterwards but had new symptoms which I couldn't explain. The GP told me to wait a couple more weeks and test around the 26th July. I have been TTC since the miscarriage as it was a complete miscarriage which was ectopic and all tests come back negative 2 days after bleed. We BD every second day up til the 11th then decided to leave it to fate cos i was getting a bit carried away with TTC. From there on I was just waiting for AF to show to try next month. I had a bleed with small clots on the 25th, then spotting red and brown on the 26th. On 27th July there was nothing just brown discharge on wiping. I took a test yesterday (have no idea why tbh) and was very shocked. A faint BFP!!! Was a very faint pink line but still there.
I got home and took a twin pack later on and another today. All faint BFP! Going to see GP today to get second opinion so will keep you posted :) I am v excited and scared. I have a 4 year old daughter who wants a little brother or sister soon. She's actually been telling me the last two weeks I look bigger and that I have a baby inside me. Hoping to give her some good news :) Baby Dust to all!!! :) xx


----------



## zb5

Hi fifemum, welcome! We're a ttc thread but we've got a few ttc graduates hanging around now... :) I hope to be one of them soon!

I really feel like I ovulated yesterday but my temp didn't go up this morning... :growlmad:. I hope it's just because I got up earlier than usual. Anyways, I really hope I ov'd already because DH and I are starting to feel the baby-making pressure in the bedroom. It's making it not as fun as usual... Still fun of course, but it's depressing because I know it could be/has been way better, you know?


----------



## membas#1

Welcome fifemum. GL to you! 

zb--it does sometimes take the fun out of it huh? then when you get PG it changes the whole :sex: routine up again! 

hope everyone is well. i'm sick tonight--nausea and couldn't make it through dinner. had an up and down day--breakfast, some sewing, some crying, went swimming, some napping, made dinner, then got:sick::sick: then an hour walk (very slow walk with me nauseous throughout) my bed is currently my sanctuary--as i feel best laying down. i read in bed, i nap, read BnB, watch movies, etc...thank goodness we bought a huge comfy bed a few years back...it is my best friend right now. not complaining--just the reality of it. i do hope it doesn't last all thru the first tri!


----------



## Amygdala

Ah Membas, I feel your pain! I only seem to get some temporary relief when lying in bed or on the sofa for a long time and currently sleep about 11-12 hours a day. I really really hope that'll change soon. I'm supposed to start a placement an hour from here in two weeks time. But if I still feel like this I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and tell them about the pregnancy so I can get out of it. Not looking forward to that conversation. I'm still holding out hope that I'll be better by then though.

Zb5, I know what you mean about ttc taking it's toll. On the bright side though, if you don't feel like BDing then chances are Ov is over and you're in the second half of your cycle. Fingers crossed that you can go back to recreational BDing in a few weeks time! Not that DH and I had much of that lately, between the tiredness, the nausea and the ridiculous bloating. :haha: I'm telling you, pregnancy is sexy!

Fifemum85 congrats on your BFP! Have you discovered the first trimester board yet?


----------



## fifemum85

Hi thought I'd update. GD said faint positive and is taking another sample in a wk to check hormones are going up. With mc last month I had a faint positive, negatives and more faint positives :(
Took CB Digital yesterday and apparently 1-2wks. Doc says I'm 5 weeks counting from the first bleed of mc. Another test today (im obsessed after last time) and a clear :bfp: so hopefully thats a gd sign. Feel sick hot and dizzy today. Still getting 2 brown spots on pad a day but hoping thats good cos ddnt get tht with ectopic mc before.
Hope you all have your :bfp: soon! Baby Dust and Sticky Glue your way! xx

:dust:


----------



## zb5

Sorry you two are feeling sick! Hope it doesn't get too bad. Membas, it sounds like having the summer off while preggo is awesome. Amygdala, what is a placement? Kind of like an internship? I hope you don't have to cancel it, but 2 hours on the road sounds really unpleasant while sick.

Fifemum, sticky dust to you!

AFM, my temp is still low today so I think I didn't ovulate. But all my fertile signs have gone away so I guess now I'm just waiting for them to come back? Or to get AF. Bah! This is the first time this has happened in my 8 months of charting, why did it have to happen NOW!!


----------



## membas#1

zb, what are the open circles on your chart for temps? I'm thinking if your temp goes up more tomorrow and the next day that it will put CHs at CD 12 for you--you had a dip there...you might just be having a slow temp rise this month--i had that on my BFP month as I didn't get CHs till 5-6 days after O because my temp was slow to rise and went down at 3DPO. Fx'd that you O'd already and it's just not telling you!


----------



## carbafe

Welcome Fifemum and :dust: hope everything goes well !!!

AFM ...... I don't want to get excited too soon but I got two very faint :bfp: this morning !! They are so faint that I want to wait a few days and test again before I get excited. I ran in and showed DH and he was asleep and only had the lamp on and he said he couldn't see anything. I left them in the bathroom and I went in to brush my teeth while he was in the shower and he said I can see two lines on them both and smiled so he must have been having a closer look :) 

I looked at them when I got in from work and one is much darker but I am not sure you can read anything into that as they were 10 hours old .... Fx'd everyone !!! :dust:


----------



## Dinah

Wonderful!!! Congrats Carbafe! That is sounding very positive and the fact that AF never showed.... I think you are up the duff :haha: So thrilled for you! Hope I wont' be too far along behind you (Ov'd today)

Take care and to everyone else hope you are well, sorry I haven't been keeping up, try to catch up tonight!
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Here's my very bad attempt at not getting overexcited at your news carbafe:

I KNEW it!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up but a line's a line. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky baby dust!

Dinah and zb5, you're next!


----------



## carbafe

Thanks :) I know I am having to try very hard not to get to excited :D Just about to head off to DH parents for the weekend so will be testing again Monday morning when we get back ! :dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, have a lovely weekend and enjoy those precious few days before the nausea sets in!

Zb5, temperatures can be funny sometimes. That's why they always advise that you look at cm as well. I reckon you probably ovulated a few days ago and do just have a slow rise this month. I guess all will be revealed within the next two weeks. ;)

AFM: I had an ok day today. Still felt sick but not nearly as bad as yesterday and made it into work. We have a friend visiting just now so I'm having to pretend to not be nauseous or exhausted. Can't wait for my bed though.


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: :yipee: Carbafe! I bet it's a real BFP! I don't know how you can stand not testing again till Monday--you have more willpower than me, for sure! I'd be sneaking in a test even at my parent's house. :haha: Good for you! I bet this is it for you :) Can't wait to hear from you Monday! (yeah, i'm not good at holding in the excitement either huh?)

Hey Amy--I'm feeling about the same. Cautious with everything that goes in my mouth, a bit nauseated, but not as uncomfortable as I was last night. Anybody know anything about fennel seed for gas? I've read conflicting info on the web about whether PG women should chew fennel seeds to relieve bloating. I believe it really works wonders but know in large quantities it can be a smooth muscle relaxer (uterus is smooth muscle) and has estrogen like compounds, so can mimic estrogen--not particularly a good thing in PG i guess. Anybody know anything? I can't imagine chewing on a few fennel seeds (no more than you would use in cooking) would harm anything. I broke down last night and did just that. I'm keeping it to literally 2-3 seeds....not anywhere near the 1/2 teaspoon they say to chew on. Thoughts from anyone?

Thinking about a swim today--not sure. Also thinking seriously about a nap--I usually take one around 3pm the last few days...not sure if I'll make it till then. Swimming would probably help move some gas around and out. Probably should do that.


----------



## fifemum85

Aww CONGRATS Carbafe!! My test was a v faint line a few days ago. A lot darker on test today. U definitely have more willpower than I do. I ended up testing another 3 times and then a CB Digital. Even a faint line is a :bfp: apparently so over the moon for you both! Look forward to the confirmation when u get back! Have a fab weekend!
Sending sticky glue your way! :)
:dust: x


----------



## zb5

carbafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting!! As they say, a line is a line. Send pics of your test when you get back on Monday! :happydance:

membas and Amygdala, I hope you're right and I ov'ed but my temp just isn't showing it. The open circles are because I don't temp at exactly the same time every day. It has been earlier than usual the past 2 days so maybe I'm not seeing a temp rise because of that... I hope!


----------



## membas#1

earlier temps will definitely be lower. your temps are at their lowest around 4am and begin to increase slightly from there (on average). I think you O'd for sure. :dust: to you!


----------



## zb5

yay, temp's a little higher today. it's amazing what a few numbers will do to my head... thanks for making me see reason membas and amygdala. :)

Dinah, looks like we are 2ww buddies now... nothing much going on here, how about you? Sweetpea, how are you doing?


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies. not much news to share on my end. i'd tell you all how i'm feeling but it'll just seem like i'm complaining....and sometimes i am. sorry. you see, i'm not even a very good sick person...do not like to feel down and out for more than a couple days. this is hard. i've tried mind over matter....and it works for a bit, but not all blasted day. 

okay, i'm done with my complaint. here's hoping today is better! PMA.

ZB...glad you got your CHs....I was off by a day but figured you had O'd in there somehwere! GL to you and :dust:


----------



## zb5

sorry to hear you are still feeling sick membas. :( I'm the same way, I don't like feeling sick for more than a few days. After a few days I just try to convince myself I'm not sick even if I still am (not good!).

I see you are predicted a girl! Are you hoping for girl or boy or either way? are you going to find out the gender?

As for the crosshairs, I decided to set them myself as FF's interpretation wasn't very convincing. I'm just happy because now I'm sure I ov'd, just not sure which day.


----------



## membas#1

Ahh..I didn't realize you could set your own CH's. As far as boy or girl...we really don't care, but both would like to have one of each and for some reason have a preference for an older girl and younger boy--so a girl the first round would be fun, but really a healthy baby is all that matters, right? :) I'll tell you though, there are very few girls in my SO's family, there's maybe 1 girl cousin in the bunch, his mom has 3 brothers, and my SO's brother has had both boys....so I think boys run stronger in his family....so am pretty sure we'll end up with a boy this time and when we do it all over again...another boy. 

not too nauseous yet today--just a little burpy...i can handle this. i have to keep busy and am trying not to spend too much time sitting around today--see if that helps. going to work some on our wedding rings, which is done sitting but it's not sitting and dwelling :)


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone :) We are back and I didn't have the will power to wait until Monday and snuck out and Saturday and bought two tests. Did one as soon as MIL went out on Saturday evening with just pee held for 1 hour and it showed up much stronger than on Friday. Did the 2nd one this morning and got a lovely dark :bfp: :cloud9::dust: I am so happy :D I was shaking a little and then we had to go out for dinner with all of my family and not say anything !!! DH just looks shell shocked and swings between looking so happy and looking terrified :D

I am going to phone the doctors tomorrow and get an appointment to confirm everything. 

I am not sure how far along I am. My first month off the pill my cycle was 31 days which is about what it used to be before the pill. If this month was the same then I should have gotten AF 21st July making me 6 weeks on Wednesday but I have been doing tests and the first it showed up was Friday which makes me think I was maybe only about 9-10 dpo on Friday which would make me about 4 weeks on Wednesday ? Anyone have any idea ????


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!

My bet would be that you ovulated late and are about 4 weeks along now (based mostly on the :bfp: not showing before Friday). I guess your symptoms in the next few days may give you another clue. MS is supposed to start around 6 weeks, so if you get it soon, maybe you are further along. But I guess they'll be able to tell you quite exactly at your first scan. How exciting! :wohoo:

AFM: I'm having another bad-ish day. But unlike membas, I have no problem complaining. :D I just really hate feeling off. I'm soooooooo bored as I've basically spent the last week either in bed or on the sofa because standing up makes me unbelievably sick and dizzy. Also really worrying and feeling guilty about work. Having said that, I've been slightly better yesterday and today so hopefully that's a good sign. Anyway, we've got our early scan booked for tomorrow morning. So that's definitely something to look forward to! Little nervous I guess but mostly excited.


----------



## carbafe

Thanks Amygdala :D

I have been feeling a bit nausea last night and today but haven't actually been sick (although have thinking it is physiological lol) . But have felt so thirsty and can't get rid of the thirst. Came home and sucked an ice cube and then had an ice lolly which helped for a while but I am so thirsty again now !! 

How exciting about your early scan Amydgala. Where are you having it done ?


----------



## Amygdala

There's a place in Perth that has got rave reviews everywhere. They also only charge £25 for a viability scan instead of making money from people's insecurities, so I've got a good feeling about them. The guy sounded really nice on the phone as well. Will let you know how it went tomorrow.


----------



## Dinah

Carbafe - Congrats again! So glad you got a good dark line. Bless your hubby lol, he'll get into the swing of things ;) When are you going to tell family? That must have been pretty hard not letting something slip!

Amyg - Sorry to hear youv'e had a rough day. Hoping your scan goes well and lifts your spirits :D

Membas - good idea to keep busy and your wedding rings sound fun!

Zb5 - I'm fine oh buddy of mine lol. Nothing really here yet but I'm only 2DPO. I was super moodly today and DH admits he was wondering if its a symptom but it can't be this early so I'm just a grouchy cow ;)

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## zb5

carbafe, that's awesome!! I bet you are about 4 weeks too. An April baby, woohoo! Amygdala - that's great about the early scan. Can't wait to hear that all is well tomorrow. :)

Dinah - I was sooo grumpy yesterday too, poor DH. I finally took a nap - it was only about 10 minutes but I felt so much better afterwards. And then ice cream with dinner. By the end of the day all was well. :)


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: :yipee: carbafe! i would have given you mad props for waiting until monday to retest! i don't blame you for sneaking a few tests in this weekend :) YAY! so happy for you.

Amy--sorry you are having a rough time. I feel ya. Although I must admit today has been better. I ate every 2-3 hours, and stayed fairly preoccupied, took an hour walk with the dog, and didn't lay down until just now at 5:00pm. That's a record lately! I think I have discovered that laying down may actually make things worse for me....as I was feeling fine around 3pm and was going to lay down with a movie for a while--tried, and started feeling crappy--got up, ate and took a walk instead. I'm trying again now cuz i want to rest....

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Amy! Mine is wednesday, to look for heartbeat. Exciting but nervous too!

Dinah and ZB, and Sweetpea (where are you?) good luck in this 2WW and Fx'd for you all that you will all have April babies :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

:yipee: We have a heartbeat!!! :yipee:

Just came back from my early scan and we heard the little heart beat! It was very faint and he only found it once for a few seconds but it's definitely there. :happydance: Uterus is nice and big, yolk sack is slap bang in the middle of it. So yep, looks like we're having a baby!


----------



## membas#1

YAY! Congrats! Did they give you a photo? I want to ask for a photo at mine as that's probably the only one we'll get before we tell people and I'd like to show folks at that time. Hmm...

Well :yipee: for HB! Can't wait to see/hear mine wednesday. 

Up early cuz I was hungry--slept well tho. Here's Fx'd for a good feeling day. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies, still waiting to O for me! I've been trying to keep busy and focus on other things until I'm safely into the TWW, so sorry I haven't been around for a few days! 

Carbafe, exciting! Congrats! :happydance:

Amyg, how cool you got to see the heartbeat so soon! It must be relieving to know for sure that bean is in the perfect spot.

Membas, can't wait to hear about how your scan goes. :hugs:

zb5 and Dinah, hopefully I'll be joining you girls soon in the TWW... OPK's are getting darker and darker for me so hopefully I'll get there soon!

I've been absorbed into other things lately... am looking for a new job, mainly because of working weird hours with my current one, so have been working on my resume and sending it out. I have a ton of secretarial experience so I am hoping to get into the school system as a secretary. There's an opening at a highschool near our house and I am so hoping that I can get it, it would be the absolute perfect job with having kids because you get the summers off and still get paid! My mom works the same job at a different school in the same district, and she said it's such a help to have the summers off, and all the holidays that the school kids get. Here's hoping!


----------



## membas#1

GL with the job search SweetPea! That school job does sound perfect--it's very similar to what I have going. Much luck and hope you O soon! :)


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, that does sound like a great job to have with kids around. Especially if it's close to your house as well. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you doubly then this months. :D

Membas, yes I've got a scan picture but don't really want to post it on the web. I'll email it to you girls later on though. Don't expect anything though, there's really nothing much to see yet. But what is there is in the right place so I'm happy. Seedling measures about 7mm and has a heartrate of 113bpm.


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! sorry been a bit M.I.A. congrats to those who got :bfp:
Still waiting on getting one here.


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea & Shey, nice to hear from you! Sweetpea, the school job does sound perfect, I hope you get it. Looks like you are gearing up to ov soon too, so GL. See you in the 2ww. :)


----------



## fifemum85

Amygdala thats great! Congrats! Ull be looking forward to next scan now :)
Had sore cramps today so Early Preg Ward are talking about getting me in for 6 week scan next week. Need the reassurance after mc.
Membas, hope your scan also goes well!
Hope this is your month too Sweetpea! Baby dust and sticky glue for you :dust: xx


----------



## carbafe

I have had a traumatic evening tonight ! DH has been on a health kick and been going cycling after work before dinner. I was sitting thinking he is a bit late this evening when two police men turned up at our front door holding his bike ! I just burst into tears and saying OMG is he all right ! Luckily he only has a few scrapes but had to get the neck brace on and strapped in etc as he had banged his head so had been taken to A & E. I didn't believe it though until I actually got to see him. The doctors says he was lucky to only have the small scratches and nothing else. He seems fine now just a bit stiff and I have to keep an eye on him but O what a scary thing to happen. 

I had an appointment at the doctors today to get me into the system for midwives. He has marked me as 6 weeks as that's when last period started and said that they will update my due date after my scan. So not suer what to have on my ticker now :) Of course all of this was totally forgotten about with all the panic but cheered hubby up when we finally calmed down and were chatting in the hospital.

Good Luck to those in the 2ww (or the big O wait) :dust: try not to get to anxious although I know that is easier said than done !


----------



## membas#1

wow carbafe, that is quite a day for you! i'm glad your DH is okay and got out with just a few scratches. positive thoughts for you guys! you both should take it easy and have a stress free night. I'm glad you got in on your appointment too--6 weeks? do you have long cycles? matters not--they'll change your dates as they need to once you start progressing! how exciting! :)


----------



## zb5

Oh my gosh carbafe, glad your DH is okay! I occasionally worry when my DH comes home late but generally I assume that I'm just being crazy and he must be fine. But sometimes that's not the case. Phew, scary!

I would guess you're ~4 weeks based on the faint and then darker BFP, but I guess you'll know for sure when you have your scan. :)


----------



## Dinah

Carbafe - :hugs: Scary scary stuff! I'm so glad to hear your DH is ok.... Hoping things settle down for you now! I think you are 4 weeks as well but I guess the scan will tell all!

Amyg - how wonderful you heard the heartbeat :) Glad everything is progressing nicely.

Shey and Sweetpea - lovely to see you! FX we all get our BFPs soon!

Zb5 - hows the 2WW going?

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Goodness me, Carbafe, that sounds really really scary. I'm so glad your DH is ok! But that moment when you saw the police with his bike must have been horrible. Hope you had a relaxing night and feel a bit better now. :hugs:


----------



## fifemum85

Carbafe,glsd ur DH is ok. And congrats on :bfp: I have to agree with everyone tho, faint to strong line is probably 4 weeks. Then again only the scan will tell u. Although its a nice surprise having scan and being told you have less time to meet your little one than you thought. Hope all goes well for you!
:dust:


----------



## carbafe

Thank you for all the good thoughts. DH is a bit sore but on the whole fine. I took a half day from work and he has had a bath and painkillers and is feeling a lot better. I am so glad he had his helmet on ! I am fussing around him today like a mother hen lol


----------



## zb5

Dinah, 2ww is going pretty well. I keep thinking the time is going by quickly, and then I remember I'm not sure exactly which day I ov'd. If it turns out I ov'd later than I thought I'm just going to have more waiting to do! :dohh: So far FF hasn't moved my crosshairs though so that's good... How about you, how is 2ww?


----------



## zb5

hi carbafe, I just missed you! glad you could take some time to take care of DH. :) I'm glad he was wearing his helmet too!


----------



## Dinah

Hey all, we were quiet yesterday!

zb5 - my 2WW is going well. I'm getting pretty hopeful as a lot of cramping yesterday and today a temp dip which could all be implantation - guess only time will tell. Hows you? When are you going to test?

Sweetpea - As I said on your journal, FX for a temp rise today for you!

Carbafe - hows you and your hubby? hope things are calming down for you now and that bean is well :)

Amyg & Membas - how are those little blueberries of yours?

Hoping all are well,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah, that cramping along with the dip really does sound interesting! Fingers crossed we get some good news from you in a week or two!

SweetPea and zb5, how are you doing? I can see a lot of excitement on this thread all at the same time in a few days. :D

Membas, how was your scan? Hope your little blueberry is nice and comfy and you got a good look!

AFM, I'm bursting to tell people now. 7weeks today so won't tell the parents for another 5 but I'm finding it soooooooo hard! So far, two very close friends know as well as two people at work. Telling the latter helped a lot because I now don't have to pretend that I'm fine if I feel sick. Phew. But I can't wait to make it official so I can shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, hope you are all doing well!

Dinah - the temp dip and temps in general look fabulous! I have a feeling this is it for you!

zb5 - glad to see you are hanging in there with the TWW so far, your chart looks good too!

Amyg - I bet it must be so hard to keep everything under wraps! I would want to do the same thing as you and wait until I was out of the 'danger-zone' before telling a bunch of people, but I know I won't be able to resist telling a select few. You're more than halfway done with the wait though!

Membas - Haven't seen you around this thread for a few days! Again, glad your scan went well, I'm still smiling over the piccy!

carbafe - how stressful... DH had a longboarding accident a little while back so I know how you must feel, it's so scary! Glad he is feeling better now.

AFM, had a temp rise this morning but am sort of scared that it's off! (As usual for me, right?!) Had a very restless night, felt extremely hot even though the temp in the house was the same as always, and was tossing and turning the last three hours before I temped... like that half awake and trying to get comfortable kind of restlessness. I woke up out of a sound sleep around 3AM and temped then, and it was a teensy bit higher than any other temps so far this cycle, and then I temped again at 6AM (usual time) and it was up to 97.5. I used the temp adjuster on FF but it gave me a temp of 97.8 or something, and I highly doubt it would have been that high so just stuck with the 97.5. I remember this same thing happening right after O last cycle, the hot feeling and restlessness at night, so I'm not too concerned about it.

The main reason I think I couldn't get back to sleep was because my dog was snoring SO LOUD. Typical beagle. :dohh:


----------



## fifemum85

Dinah, zb5 and Sweetpea, I think this could be ur :bfp: month! V excited for uz :)
Carbafe, I hope you and your husband are well too :)
Amyg, You are doing fantastic at the not telling compared to me. U must have more willpower. My not telling has resulted in my brother and his fiance finding out, my cousin, aunty and uncle guessing, my mum, gran and grandad knowing and my fiances mum and sisters also guessing when I couldnt take coffee lol! :D My fiance of course thinks a handful know and is going to make it public after scan :haha: (hes a worrier and Im excited) :D
Membas how are you feeling today? U still watching the avi files (know I would be) :)
:dust: x


----------



## zb5

Hi everyone!

Wow Amygdala, 7 weeks already. It feels like it's going so fast. :) Happy blueberry to you and membas! And happy 6 weeks fifemum!

Sweetpea, I believe your temp today. Plus, I think it's good if your CM changes to not fertile after the + OPK, it means something happened. :)

Dinah, cramps and temp dip sound good! None of that here, I have been really paying attention to anything that could be a cramp and there's not much... my only "symptom" that is different from usual is that I've been STARVING, and DH said I'm "glowing". Haha... I think he's just hoping this is the month. :) I hope so too! I'm thinking I'll test on Sunday.


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies! yes, i had a great ultrasound visit yesterday--we got to see the heartbeat and the tech sent us home with a CD that had a few photos of singleton and a couple of 5 second video clips of the heartbeat-which is really cool to watch. i wish i could figure a way to post that on here! it's really cool. otherwise i'm doing pretty good...started taking Vit B6 to try and help with nausea...i think it may be helping--today will be a better judge of that since i slept well. yesterday i felt like crap a lot thru the day due to lack of sleep--but i did manage to get some stuff done around the house since i wasn't too nauseous, so i had my good moments. so we'll see how today goes :thumbup: working on getting ready for a camping trip this weekend. i've debated about whether to go or not but the crowd we are going with has diminished so much due to some injuries and work calling a few people away from the trip, that it's just going to be SO and our good friend, so I'm gonna go for it and we can tell our friend we are PG if so needed (if I'm not feeling well).

Sweetpea--I bet your temp went up--hopefully you'll sleep well tomorrow and your temp will still be high :) Then you'll be in the 2ww!

Dinah and zb, hope your 2ww is going well! Fx'd for BFPs in another week or so!

Amy and carbafe, hope you guys are feeling well!


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks zb this could be your month hun. Will keep Fx for uz :D Membas is there nota way to post a link of heartbeat? So happy for you! Camping sounds fun, I'm sure ull be fine once youre out and around friends. May even take mind off the nausea etc :)
Have had an up and down day today :( Woke at 5am-blood discharge, 7am nothing! Questioned whether I imagined it or not. Today crampy as always and nausea. Now brown gooey discharge on pad (soz if tmi) Called EPU and theyve reassured me a bit tht baby is probably settling in and old blood is being shed. If anything changes tonight theyve pencilled me in for a scan tmos to check everything is fine. Feel a bit better. Jus have to monitor and see. Cant wait til I see heartbeat and can just relax a bit :D 
Sweetpea, how has your temp been? Hopefully this is it for you :) :dust: x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well this morning was my first temp rise, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to see if it stays up! I hope this is it for all of us girls waiting, I have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## carbafe

Dinah, zb5 and Sweetpea FX'd for you all lets hope we get a everyone graduated in just 3 months !!! :dust: 

Fifemum try not to worry to much (Although I am the worst at that too) I am sure the doctor is right and it's just seedling getting comfy. 

Membas love the scan piccie. That is very cool about the video clip as well. 

Amy I know what you mean about wanting to tell people. I keep having conversations with people and have to stop myself from saying something :D Although I think we may tell our parents this weekend. Even though it is still early my mum and dad are coming to stay with us at the weekend to do some festival shows and I think as soon as I say I am not drinking my mum will know. Also I want to tell them in person and if we don't do it this weekend it will be at least another 4 weeks before we see them. Also MIL and FIL are through on Monday as well before going back to London so it is the same situation plus we couldn't tell one set without the other :D DH is worried they wont be able to keep it quite but I am hoping that if we ask them the will. 

DH is feeling better he has a few bruises coming out and a bit of a headache (but they said that was normal for a few days) and was back at work today. He was of course the centre of attention all day. 

AFM: I am feeling good, which ironically is making me worry ! I said to DH I am sure in a few weeks I will be taking this back but I wish I was feeling sick or tired so I knew everything was normal ! :dohh: I have been getting tingling in my boobs and very mild waves of nausea but nothing much. Of course it is probably still early and it will all kick in in a week or two. 

For you girlies in the TWW i must say that I thought I had symptoms earlyier on but in my actual two week wait I felt normal and was convinced it wasn't my month. They only reason I kept testing was that AF hadn't showed up ! 

Sticky :dust: and :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Dinah

Sweetpea - glad you got a rise this am and hope it continues tmw, great to have another 2WW buddy!

Fifemum - hopefully your dr is right not to worry :hugs: I'm sure its just that little bean snuggling in there!

Carbafe - glad you are well. definitely agree that the symptoms will kick for you soon (or maybe you are in for an easy ride? FX!) but can understand wanting them just for that reassurance :hugs:

Amyg - hope time flies so you can tell everyone! We spend a lot of time with my parents so I think we will tell them and ILs right away but for everyone else its 12 wks for us as well I think.

Membas - how cool that you got a few clips of the heartbeat :) that must be wonderful to listen to :thumbup:

Think I got everyone but if I missed anyone sorry and hope you are well!!

ETA: :dohh: forgot an update on me! I do have a journal if anyone fancies following along, its in TTC and I'll try to get a link in my siggie :) Anyways, today I've had heartburn, some stabbing sharp pains in my general ovary area and some slight tenderness in my BBs. Also general constant niggling pain, kinda like trapped wind (sorry!) but not sure that it is. Don't think I've had these at 6DPO before but gonna check back all my notes later tonight. I'm feeling really hopeful :D

Dinah


----------



## membas#1

well i know i could link the videos through you tube but i'd have to figure out a way to take all my personal (full name etc...) off the scan before I post it for the world to see. So I don't know...there's no sound with it...just a flickering of the HB. but it's still pretty cool :thumbup:

carbafe--don't you worry...those symptoms will kick in soon. I hope you don't get much of anything too bad, but soon you'll start feeling the symptoms, mild or otherwise. I didn't get my first touch of nausea until week 6, i noticed i was hungrier in week 5 (maybe earlier) etc....maybe you'll get lucky and pass up the nausea. 

dinah, your 2ww symptoms sound promising! GL to you!


----------



## membas#1

fife, hope it's nothing for you to worry about...keep us posted...old brown blood is fairly common early on, so i'm sure you are good :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ohhh jeez ladies I'm only 1 DPO and I'm dying already. Needed to get that out hahahaha.


----------



## zb5

ooSweetPea said:


> Ohhh jeez ladies I'm only 1 DPO and I'm dying already. Needed to get that out hahahaha.

lol! Same here... I am wanting to test but don't want to see a BFN. It would make me too sad. :( Talked with my mom today and had babies on my mind. I keep imagining I will suddenly blurt "babies!" in the middle of a conversation and she'll be very confused!

Fifemum, I bet everything is fine. It will be nice to hear the heartbeat tomorrow so you know for sure. :)


----------



## Dinah

Aww Sweetpea and Zb5 :hugs: the 2WW can be horribly long. 

I don't know how but I'm managing to stay pretty chilled this time. I'm not testing till Sat 14th. If I'm on a 31 day cycle (like I have been the last few) then if no AF on Weds I'll officially be late. :happydance: and FX!

:dust: to you !
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

SweatPea and zb5, I know how you feel! I was testing from 7DPO. :haha: But just think, only about 10 days from now or so you might be able to pick up that bfp!

Dinah, your attitude this month rocks! Just has to be your month with all that positive thinking.

:dust: to all three of you!

AFM: I'm sorry to be complaining again but I'm having a rotten morning. Been up since 4 feeling sick. Have been sick as well (and SO hoped I would get away without it) but feel nauseous again. I'll need to go to work in an hour and have no idea how I'll cope. Can't take the day off either. And then work tomorrow, volunteering on Sunday and another full week from Monday. :( I just want to sleep.


----------



## Shey

Well ladies I'll be testing next week. hoping that it's a :bfp: next week

Amy Im sorry you're not feeling well hope you feel better


----------



## zb5

That sounds terrible Amygdala... :( If you can't take the day off, maybe you can take a half day? Or a nap at lunch? Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Dinah, good waiting skills. :winkwink: FX'd for no AF!

AFM, I woke up at 5:30 feeling hot and crampy and swore AF was coming. But my temp's still high and I only have the very light spotting I always get after about 8 dpo... so I guess I'm safe for now. I'm hoping those were good cramps but they felt like bad cramps... who knows!

Dinah, Sweetpea, Shey - BFP's for us soon! :)


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Amy--I know how you feel. yesterday was oh so rough....huge hormone shift that caused all kinds of issues emotional and physical. I hope you get a break in your day. I need to muster energy to finish readying myself for this camping trip. I hope you ladies have a great weekend and for those in the 2ww, :dust: :) Hope we see some BFPs coming soon!!!!!


----------



## Dinah

Zb5, Shey, Sweetpea - :dust: for all of us!

Membas and Amyg - Hope you have some better days soon :hugs:

Fifemum - how you getting on?

AFM, awful day really. just feel so yucky. bloated and tender tum all day with ripples of pain across it. underarms/BBs getting sorer. I've looked back at my notes and had nothing like this the last few cycles so I'm really hoping for the best. If I'm not pregnant I must be pretty ill cos' its very uncomfortable. If I wasn't in the 2WW I'd be downing some liver salts :haha:

DH was cute. Told him about my cramps etc and he goes 'oh well its too early for them to be symptoms, right?' I said no actually it could be about right (ie implantation) so he said oh, good and wanders off. A bit later he comes back and says "I've been doing some googling. If you have all those symptoms.... its time for me to get scared. Happy, but scared!!" :rofl: Bless him. I <3 my hubby!!

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah--cute story...men are so cute about this :) my SO thinks he's quite the stud for getting me PG....i mean he's being cute cocky about it...in a joking way. i told him that i had more to do with it than he did, as I'm the one who tracked all the cycles, took all the supplements, drank all the raspberry tea, did all the research etc...he got to have fun in the sack for 8 days, and take some zinc :roll: then i asked him if he'd trade with me and cook the nugget for a week so i can have a break from the nausea--yeah--ummm...no. :haha:

Feeling overall crappy sounds like a good sign to me :) and the boob/underarm pain...yep. GL!


----------



## fifemum85

Dinah thats so cute! He'll be all excited now huh? lol!

Had a bad day :( Update -Took the early scan.. Nothing there apparently. Hoping I have my dates wrong. I think I ovd later but bcos I have no real lmp to go on I have no idea. Theyre not ruling out ectopic but they looked at ovaries etc and seem confident its not ectopic. One nurse even said I might never have been. Dont know how thats possible. Things that dont add up - I have lots of symptoms!, The CB digi last Thurs said 1-2wks then Mon 2-3wks. (i might just be 5 weeks), the doc gave 2nd confirmation on Tuesday this week that Im preg, lines are darker on tests. ??????
Theyve taken bloods today and will again on sunday to check so just a waiting game now. I still feel preg this time so have no idea whats going on x


----------



## membas#1

Fife, I posted to you in MM's....i hope your sunday bloods come back positive. Wishing you the best--perhaps you are not as far along as you thought and it's just too early. :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Fifemum - :hugs: and good thoughts for you. Doesn't sound fun at all. I'll have everything crossed the bloods show you are def preg and they find beanie soon. Are you having another scan?

Yes my DH is super cute and I think he's getting a tiny bit excited. :D


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks Dinah and Membas :) If the levels have doubled it means i'm early and theyll re-scan to try find it. If the levels rise slowly its a mc waiting to happen or ectopic and i'll need laparoscopy or tablets to remove bean :( 
The digi went up a week in a few days (thurs to mon) and the confirmed faint bfp last thurs then a stronger one tues. Surely theres a pregnancy there. The digi said 2-3wks tues so i could be just 5 now, no idea x


----------



## Amygdala

Fifemum, it sounds so awful what you're having to go through. I'll be thinking of you and hope so much that you'll get good news. Are you getting results on Sunday?

Dinah, your symptoms really sound impressive and that story about your OH is so cute. Mine's sweet about seedling as well. He puts his face to my belly and whispers to it and then puts his ear to it to listen and nods along. And then says "Seedling says hi". :haha:
I think by the sounds of it, we've all picked quite good daddies for our beanies.


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Fifemum, it sounds so awful what you're having to go through. I'll be thinking of you and hope so much that you'll get good news. Are you getting results on Sunday?
> 
> Dinah, your symptoms really sound impressive and that story about your OH is so cute. Mine's sweet about seedling as well. He puts his face to my belly and whispers to it and then puts his ear to it to listen and nods along. And then says "Seedling says hi". :haha:
> I think by the sounds of it, we've all picked quite good daddies for our beanies.

MY SO puts his face to my belly and makes strange monster noises--does not whisper cuteness...I told him he's going to scare the poor thing and it'll never want to come out and i will not be happy about that! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Hi everyone I am Katie and as you have guessed I am TTC I am due for AF on 8/10 I have been using the early results pregnancy strips ( they are a generic really cheap test =)) well all of the test and I mean all of them ( I have managed to go through 20 lol I know I am an addict!!) have been negative with nothing showing even the faintest line until 10dpo I got a line that is very very very faint it was there at about 5 min but did darken a tad after expired time at least it was easier to see then well I thought to myself don't get excited it could be an evap ( evaps are of the DEVIL) but then the next morning the same thing happened just slightly a smige darker just a bit not even much... so Ithought hum.... i took another one that very same day at 11dPO with 2nd MU and it was even a smidge darker than the FMU but still so very very faint the reason for the confussion is I took a FRER on both of these days and both are clearly negative.... What gives? Any thoughts? Has anyone used these tests before...? Thanks so much any advice would be awesome... oh oh and I pulled out all of my negatives that I kept I have four and none of them show any indication of a line....


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome! :hi:
It's possible that your cheapies are just more sensitive than the frer. A line's a line anyway, so congratulations! Sounds like you can skip the TTC section and go straight to first trimester! :happydance: Good luck with everything!


----------



## Dinah

Sounds good Katie! Hopefully in a few days you'll get a more definite line - good luck!

:dust:


----------



## fifemum85

Hi Katie! Congrats on ur :bfp:! Test in a few days and you should have stronger line :) If you get v impatient with knowing dates a Clearblue Digital will help. Wishing u happy and healthy 9 months! x


----------



## zb5

Fifemum, hope everything's okay with your bloods and your bean is just a little younger than you thought. :hugs:

Dinah, your symptoms sound promising!

membas - have fun camping! Hope the nausea goes down so you can enjoy the trip.

Katie - welcome! and a line is a line, so congrats!

I'm having a bad day (already! It's 9am on a Saturday - I should still be asleep...) My temp has gone down, my boobs are less sore, and I think AF is coming tomorrow. Then DH had a hissy fit because I haven't done the laundry in a while. He's right, the laundry is my job, but he didn't have to yell and swear about it. :growlmad: I know he's a good husband and will be a good dad, but right now he's driving me crazy! Your DH's all sound adorable by the way. :) Mine is too when he's not driving me crazy. :growlmad:


----------



## lilmackate

I took an ept this morning and again there is a tiny line but again it is so faint and I guess I don't want to get excited and then get hurt... I have heard though that EPT's are also bad with evaps so that worries me. I plan though either way to start evaulating these devils and choosing a different brand and sending complaints or praises when I find out for sure lol sorry. I really appreciate the responses! I will let you know if they get stonger..... fingers crossed!! :winkwink:


----------



## lilmackate

fifemum85 said:


> Hi Katie! Congrats on ur :bfp:! Test in a few days and you should have stronger line :) If you get v impatient with knowing dates a Clearblue Digital will help. Wishing u happy and healthy 9 months! x

What's the difference with the clearblue digital? Is it more sensitive? I might go get one today and do that tomorrow! Thanks!!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, I found it sensitive. I had a faint positive 2 days and also at docs. Couldnt wait the week so bought twin pack and tested. In a couple mins I got Pregnant and 1-2weeks (u add 2 weeks onto this for ur weeks in total. ie doc will say ur 3-4weeks) Good Luck! x


----------



## zb5

Okay, I'm safe for today, no AF... but jeez I was a hormonal emotional wreck yesterday! I took a test - BFN... that just made it worse so no testing for me today.

Fifemum, when do you hear about your bloods? FX'd and :hugs:.

Dinah, Sweetpea, how are you doing 2ww-wise?


----------



## Dinah

Hey zb5 sorry to hear it was BFN today, hope that line is waiting for you in a day or two :)

AFM, sore boobs (getting worse as days go by and I don't normally have them at this time in my cycle), achy hips, cramps and feelings like stitch in my stomach most of the day. I'm so hopeful!

Decided to test on Weds, I'll be 12DPO.

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone. 

Well we told my parnets yesterday :) 
I wrapped up the badges and gave them to them when they arrived. My mum opened hers and started hugging me and going 'OOOOOOOOO' and my dad was just staring at his he then said what is it I can't read it without my glasses lol and my mum shouted 'She is pregnant !!' to which he jumped up and started hugging me haha They took an uncle to be badge home to my brother and then my mum put him on the phone to me and handed it to him He said ' NO WAY' .... 'NO WAY' haha
Can't wait to tell DH parents how as well.

They were over the moon and so excited :) We will wait until we get our scan before telling anyone else. I just got letter today and my scan is 4 weeks on Wednesday. 

zb5 sorry about BFN how many DPO are you ??

Dinah fingers crossed those are all good signs !!!
Sweetpea hope the 2WW isn't making you to crazy ! 

Good luck to all three of you :dust: can't wait to see what happens next week !


----------



## ooSweetPea

Argh ladies I didn't O again, so just waiting for AF whenever that may be. This cycle is so close to the one before last, which was annovulatory. I got a + OPK around CD 20, just the same as this cycle, and no temp rise after... so I think it's fairly safe to count myself out this month. I just hope that I get a normal AF at the end of it rather than a weird one like last time, I don't want to mess up the next coming cycle too starting it out with a screwed up AF.

zb5, Dinah, FX'ed for you two still! Everyone else, I hope you are feeling well and that your beans (or other versions of 'bean'!) are treating you good!


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry Sweetpea. :hugs: Your temps don't really show ov, but your ewcm dried up right after the + opk, so that's different from your cycle before last. I think there's still hope that you ov'd, but hard to say for sure.

Dinah, your symptoms sound promising! I'll be watching this board on Wednesday. :)

carbafe - so exciting telling your parents! It must have been so fun to see them excited like that. And I see you've now got an appleseed now. :) Congrats!

I tested yesterday, it was supposedly 11 dpo. But my chart isn't super clear this month, so I could be earlier than that. Who knows! I'm feeling much better today, not sure what was going on yesterday with the hormonal emotional wreckiness. At the time I thought it was PMS, but now that it's today and I haven't seen AF, I'm starting to think it's a symptom... of course!


----------



## fifemum85

HI ladies hope yous are alll well and having a good day so far :)
Zb5, I hope this is your month, Sweetpea and Dinah keeping Fx for you both, Lilmackate, did you do the CB test? How are you? Carbafe congrats on telling your mum and dad. Bet they are over the moon too! :)

Update - My bloods are 26 (I think thats low but the doc now thinks dates are wrong and thats fine?) They get result from todays blood tomorrow (more waiting woo!) Apparently everything could be fine and my numbers arent high enough to see anything yet. Been feeling better today, still tired, dizzy and hungry. Bbs look bigger too so hopefully good sign :) Explained the bleeding when I use toilet and doc said that it could be from the Pelvic exam the other day and as long as theres no clots or heavy I should be ok. The call tomorrow should give some answers I hope :D :flower: x


----------



## carbafe

That all sounds promising fifemum. Hope its more good news tomorrow.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey... no I didn't get the CB I had some frer and epts left so I went ahead and used them I am at around 13DPO I could swear I know I ovulated I had a miscarriage 7/13 at 6 weeks doctor said I could jump back on the horse so I did. I felt ovualtion and CM was there at 2 weeks post MC, but who knows anyway my tests this morning were so negative that there wasn't even a hope of a line... I am so upset I am praying that I ovualted a bit later and that within a week I will bet a BFP who knows though...I will try and post that BFP from EPT I think it's an ugly evaporation line IT'S BLUE though so they are going to hear from me that's for sure! Any who I am going to try and test with the CB test next I am going to wait a few days though I really can't hang on to this emotional rollercoaster I have put myself on so I am going to chill out.
I hope you are feeling well and that baby isn't giving you any sickness!
Good luck to everyone else I hope you have better results than I did... =(


----------



## lilmackate

I'm sorry if I am doing this all wrong with postings.... if I do something weird let me know and if you have tips I am happy to get them.. =)


----------



## lilmackate

Here is the test that appeared positive... I will never buy EPT agian...
 



Attached Files:







ept evap.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 9









ept.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## zb5

Oh, so sorry lilmackate :( BFN's are hard enough, but if you first thought BFP it's worse! I had a bad experience with a blue dye test a couple months ago. No more blue dye for me.

fifemum, sounds good, hope the next test confirms. :)


----------



## membas#1

hey all...back from camping and i could just lay in bed and sleep the rest of the day away :) it was a good time and get this---nausea let up considerably so i was able to have a good time....i cooked for folks, we fished (well my effort was a pretty relaxed one), hung out by the fire etc....i did pretty darned good. i got a little nauseous saturday afternoon, and took a couple of time outs...just napping in the tent. food agreed with me for the most part...still lots of indigestion stuff, but hey, i'll take that over nausea any old day of the week! today--has actually been pretty low key on the nausea. i've not taken my vitamins and think i'm going to try taking them at night...see if that helps. i've even gotten hungry without nausea so i'm not having to prevent hunger today by eating all the time (usually getting hungry makes me feel so sick). so yep--a successful trip. now we are home and tired and going out to dinner later for Thai food--my fave! yum. here's hoping my new state will last :) i tend to be a little more excited about this pregnancy with days like this....

i barely caught up on the news and don't remember all of what I read...

Sweetpea--sorry about your cycle hun. I too think your CM and OPK indicate O, but your temps dont. That doesn't mean you didn't O..here's hoping you did and temps are just wonky!

I'll catch up with all the other news later.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: thanks guys!

Hope everyone is well this evening!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi all! 
SweetPea, I agree with the others that you might still have ovulated and your temps are just weird. But if you're concerned about it, maybe you could see a doctor and get a hormone status done if this isn't your month. That should tell you very clearly whether you ovulate or not and what the problem is if you don't. Because usually it's a hormone imbalance that can be treated easily with pills. But yeah, I'm not sure you didn't ovulate this month, I don't think you're out yet.

Zb5, I know how testing early and getting BFNs feels. But it's early days and no AF is a really good sign. So fingers crossed your BFP is just around the corner!

Dinah, your symptoms sound SO promising. Can't wait to read that you got your bfp!

Membas, your camping trip sounds lovely, I'm so glad you had a good time and less nausea! Here's hoping that it's easing up for good for you now.

Carbafe, telling the family sounds lovely. I can just see how excited everyone would have been! 

AFM, we just told my sister and her boyfriend yesterday and it was such a nice moment! I'd wrapped up a t-shirt for her saying "I'm the cool aunt" along with a scan picture. We gave her the present and gave her boyfriend another scan picture, just in a normal photo pouch. She opened the t-shirt and was just like "oh, yeah, haha, nice" (didn't notice the scan). Meanwhile her boyfriend is just staring at the scan picture and DH and I are just grinning to ourselves. Then suddenly she goes "No! Really??? Already??? You'll make me cry!" and then breaks out in floods of tears (followed by me obviously). It was just so nice to see them both so excited. This is a very lucky baby.:cloud9:


----------



## zb5

Oh, sounds like a wonderful time with your sister Amygdala! :) membas, the camping trip sounds fun too! I hope your nausea goes away for good.

I'm in limbo here. Still no AF, and my last 3 temps are low but now below the coverline. What does it meaaan??? I'll test again tomorrow or Wednesday if no AF. Stay away, witch!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi sweetpea and Dinah, hope u get your bfp soon Fx
Membas sounds like u had a fab day, heres hoping you have more like it :)
Carbafe how are you today?
Zb5 hope you are well today?
Amyg thats a lovely way to break the news. I bet they are over the moon. How are you feeling today?
Lilmackate don't let the test get to you. My first bfp I wasnt even patient and threw it away thinking it was an evap line and was in my head lol! Ul have your bfp soon! Cb and Asdas tests have always been good for me. The blue dye ones can be misleading. Dont give up :)

Update - Got call today. Levels were 26 and dropped to 14. Had a huge breakdown in front of fiance. :cry: V confused as still have the cramps, dizzy and still feel preg this time. Crazy I know. Called EPU to speak to nurse about what happens next and she was v nice. Shes booked me in for bloods early tomorrow morning and says if I still feel fine, havent had pain or clots its worth looking at "stranger things have happened". Not sure what to make of that really so still hoping. Strangely tho the bleeding when going to loo has completely stopped, cervix still closed and no pain or clots just brown spotting on pad. V confused and hoping... :) Will have results again tmos at 3pm x


----------



## zb5

fifemum, good luck. It must be so hard not knowing what is going on... Hope tomorrow clears things up. FX'd.


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks Zb5, I hope so. Cant see falling hcg being a good thing but this nurse doesnt seem put off by it so just have to hope :) x


----------



## membas#1

Fife-sorry you are having to go through this. Good luck with the next round of bloods. I hope all turns out well for you :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

ZB5 I hope that witch stays away for the both of us lol! fifemum85 thanks for your encouragement!!! Oh and which test is Asdas? If I don't get the witch soon I am for certain getting a CB test! =) Thanks


----------



## membas#1

morning all! well i slept about 10 hours last night! i guess camping wore me out :) we went out to dinner (not thai food as SO wanted something else, but our fave steak house). it's a treat as it's expensive, and we only go a couple times a year...it's a 4 course meal kind of place....so tasty. i had blackened shrimp fettuccine and it felt so good to enjoy food. course i took over half of it home, but that's because i wanted to save room for their ice cream :) you know, the important things! :haha: anyways--was pretty full when i got home and that wasn't the most comfortable thing, but yesterday was pretty much a NAUSEA FREE day except for 1 little bout (like a few minutes). Here's hoping today is more of that! I didn't even have to get up and eat last night in the night. YAY! I'm hoping to get back to where I enjoy food and it's not a chore. 

I'm anxious to hear from you ladies in the 2ww...ZB, temps above coverline are good--even if they go lower....they may shoot back up. Fx'd for you! 

Amy--hope you are feeling better these days :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Got my fingers crossed for all my 2WW buddies! 

Kate and Fifemum - so hoping it still works out for you both :hugs:

AFM, as the day wore on my stomach ache was really getting to me. The stabbing pains were pretty intense. I started to worry that I'm just ill and should really be seeing a Dr.

So DH and I agreed to test tonight. I'd bought some Superdrug tests at lunchtime so I've just done one. Not the news we wanted of course BFN. But, never mind, I know there is still every chance and it wasn't FMU and is only 11DPO.

So, do I test again in the morning or wait till Weds or even later?

Thoughts?
Thanks!
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah, how long are your cycles typically? Also--what's the sensitivity on the test? I got a BFN at 9DPO with evening urine, BFN 10 DPO with morning urine, then faint BFP that same day about 8 hours later (used a different test--FRER for that one). Sometimes it can depend on the test...

I'd say test again tomorrow if you feel up for it with FMU. I didn't really see a dark line until 13 DPO and 15 DPO (when AF was due), mine were all pretty faint on FRER and non existent on other test brands. Even at 15 DPO on the cheaper tests they were barely visible, but dark on FRER. Good Luck!


----------



## Dinah

Membas my cycles vary from 31 to 34 days. Last few have been 31. So if thats the case then AF is due on Weds.

I tested with a Superdrug test. Not sure what the levels are but ppl on here have been saying its one of the most sensitive. I have one more of those 'in stock' as it were and two Clearblue but I'm wary of those after reading bad reports on here.

Thanks for the thoughts, I think I will test again with FMU. If nothing I'll wait till I originall y planned - Saturday.

Thanks,
Dinah


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks Memba and Dinah, I cant see hcg lowering then rising but nurse isnt deterred so here's hoping. Had heartburn, no blood, nausea, tired. bfp (at 14 I wouldnt have thought it would be picked up) and my cervix is now higher and closed (odd) Fx
Dinah and lilmackate I hope the dreaded :af: doesnt show. Dinah maybe too early hun, don't give up hope. Wait a until Wed and use FMU. Good luck and hope you feel better soon! :D
Lilmackate just the cheap tests from Asda (their own brand). Superdrug also good brand. Good luck testing! :)
Membas, glad u enjoyed ur day. Lets hope the nausea and sickness have settled now

Have a lovely night ladies and take care. Off to bed. Up v early for bloods then my mate is taking me shopping for Engagement Party dress to take mind off things. Good night x :hug:


----------



## lilmackate

fifemum85 I will be praying for you that is such a scary feeling! I really pray that it was just a bad blood test you know they aren't fail proof!!! Best wishes to you and I will say a prayer!
Father God,
I am coming to you know to lift up this woman. I ask father that you put your hands around her womb and protect that precious life you put there. Lord please bless her with this child and allow her belly to grow with life and love!
In Jesus name Amen


----------



## zb5

Dinah, hope your stomach pains feel better soon. When I get a BFN I'm trying to wait 2 days at least before the next test because otherwise I feel like I'm wasting tests. But it's all up to you. I think I'll test tomorrow if AF hasn't shown. AF is due tomorrow if I ov'd when FF thinks I did, but my ov date wasn't very clear this month so who knows...

Anyways, stupid BFN... just ignore it! :)


----------



## Dinah

Morning

Hopefully its just still early - BFN. Not even a speck lol. Never mind.

Temp up again another 0.1 so I'm hoping thats a good sign. 

zb5 - GL if you test today. Hoping AF stays away!

Fifemum - :dust: and good thoughts for you :hugs:

TTYL,
Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies! I'm back!!! And now married! Hurrah! 

Had a fantastic day, you were right, it went so fast! Will sort pics later! Honeymoon was excellent, 2 weeks in the carribean! Bliss! Apart from the mosquitoes that LOVED me and couldn't use deet cos of being preggers. They just munched through the natural repellant stuff!
It was soooooo good to relax and spend proper time with DH. Just what we needed.

So! Just taken me best part of an hour to read all the threads! Carbafe!!!! Huge congrats.

Sweetpea, fingers crossed your cycle sorts itself and you ping an eggy soon. Zb5 and Dinah, good luck tooo! We are just about due another BFP i feel!

Amyg, Membas, glad you both doing well, and great re scan and heartbeats etc!! You seem to have more nausea than me. I had a bit up til week 6, week 7 it vanshed and week 8 it came back. I just get nauseous in the morn and if i get hungry. Ever growing boobs! Can't belive i see the midwife for the first time on fri! Really hoping she can use a doppler and hear the heartbeat, but it is prob a little early for that. And it must mean i will be sent ofr a scan in next few weeks! Trousers are tighter and i too got some maternity jeans and trousers in the sale for £5!!! How cool is that! Bring on elasticated waist bands! 

More later, but gotta get some really important docs in the post!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Fairybabe xxx (Mrs!!)


----------



## zb5

welcome back Mrs. fairybabae!!! the carribean sounds like a blast, DH and I have always wanted to go. where did you go? there are so many islands etc to pick from, we need recommendations for our future vacation. :) Send pics!

BFN for me today too... but no AF yet. Still in limbo. Dinah, your chart looks nice!


----------



## carbafe

Welcome back Mrs Fairybabe !! Glad you had a brilliant day and fab honeymoon. 
Dinah and Zb5 its still early so dont let the bfn get you down !
Fifemum hoping you get good news today. 
lilmackate I used the Asda tests as well and they got stronger as the days went on so would recommend them. 
Membas you have a raspberry !! :D 

AFM: left work early today as we had a surveyor coming round and on the walk home the tiredness hit me like a ton of bricks ! I have been feeling ok up until now but as soon as the survyor left I crawled into bed.:sleep: I only got an hours sleep before the phone rand and woke me up so still feeling totally spaced out now :headspin: but not complaining as I was worried I had no symtomes and might have been wrong about being pregnant (Crazy I know as I have done 5 tests :D:haha:


----------



## membas#1

Welcome back Fairybabe! and a Mrs...to boot! :) Congrats and glad you had an excellent time. I'm glad your nausea and what not is not bad....mine comes and goes, worse at night these days. It's great to have you back. You should ask about using the doppler Friday...you'll be nearly 10 weeks. I think my doc plans to do that at my 10 week appointment :) 

ZB and Dinah--on edge for you guys! I really hope we see BFPs soon! No AF is always good, sometimes it just takes a while for BFPs to show on some of those tests. GL and Fx'd for you both! 

Gonna go out shopping today and get a couple new shirts...I don't feel very confident in my more form fitting shirts with all this bloat...by the end of the day i look 5 months along, so I need something I feel a little more confident in--it's sort of funny cuz if i was 5 months along i would have no problem showing that bump off...but this ain't bump! :) I want to conceal it :) 

Have a good day all! :)


----------



## membas#1

Yay I have a raspberry (shh...in reality I can't stand raspberries...but I'll take this one :) )

Carbafe-that fatigue is something else huh? Can really wipe you out! Rest up any chance you get and don't let yourself get run down. :)


----------



## zb5

Don't like raspberries! Heresy! Raspberries are cute AND delicious. :)


----------



## membas#1

I'll trust you on that one ZB! :) My SO loves them too--I don't take anything raspberry...

I had a pretty good day ladies. Was out running errands/shopping from 11:30-4:30--that's a long day for me these days! I felt good so I just kept going. Ended up forgetting a few things but that's okay, I'll go back out in another few days. I got a couple new pair of pants and 4 new shirts...all maternity wear and all on CLEARANCE! Yay! Didn't want to spend a lot on clothes I won't wear for long...but needed some stuff to make me more comfortable during this bloat period and then I can wear them for a while into the PG :) 

Hope you are all doing well. Dinah and ZB, are you guys testing again in the morning? Sooooo exciting. Come on BFPs!

Sweetpea--you are gonna O soon so hope you get in lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow :)

Amy--how you feeling? Are things getting better yet for you? I seem to have some of these good days mixed in so that helps....week 6 and most of week 7 was hard tho. Onto week 8 and hopefully more good days! 

Carbafe, hope you are feeling well and getting some rest!
All the rest of you--:hugs: hope you are all doing well. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hi girls!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. I've had a few good days (or at least afternoons) but my mornings and evenings are still being spent feeling quite sick and often extremely tired. So I come on here and read all your posts but then don't have the energy to reply. :haha: I'm still keeping an eye on all our :bfp:s to come though! 
Also can't wait to see some of your pictures Mrs Fairybabe! It sounds like you had an awesome time and I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself and beanie didn't bother you too much! DH and I have a trip planned to California in November and I just hope that I'll feel all "golden 2nd trimester" by then. :D
Apart from that not much new here. I did tell people at work though, which went brilliantly well. My supervisor is so happy for us and talking about babies constantly now. :D And everybody else is really excited about our first "lab baby" as well. I'm very happy for my little seedling, there seem to be lots of people who can't wait to meet him or her. :cloud9:


----------



## zb5

:growlmad: AF got me... Grrrr!

Amygdala, it sounds great telling your work people. Glad it went well and they are so excited for you. :) Hope you feel better soon, and definitely by November!


----------



## Shey

Im off to the doctors! I'll let you ladies know how it went and wat the results were


----------



## Dinah

Oh no zb5 sorry to hear that. Dumb witch!! :hugs: you doing ok?


----------



## zb5

Yeah... I'm bummed but I'm doing okay. Thanks. :hugs:

Your chart looks awesome btw!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb. so sorry witch showed. do something nice for yourself today and PMA for the next round!


----------



## membas#1

GL at doctor's shey--hope everything goes well


----------



## Shey

Im back. got a :bfn: :( the doctor said that the pill could be mimicing the symptoms of pregnancy.


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, so sorry to hear the witch got you. But onward and upward! And in terms of phd timing, next month might be even better anyway? I'm sure that bfp is just around the corner!

Shey, sorry to hear it's a bfn for you too. Is this your second cycle trying?


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Oh Zb5!! Sorry the evil witch got you. That's so not fair. Hope you are doing ok. Thinking of you.

Shey, sorry to hear you didn't get a BFP at the docs. Did i spot that you are 10DPO? Is it too early to rule you out?

Dinah? Any news? Rooting for you gal.

AFM, out of nowhere, big emotional wreck today. Been crying over nothing on and off all day and i don't even know why! Those hormones i'd say!

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Hugs and babydust to all

Fairybabexx


----------



## Shey

yes it is Amy. put i keep feeling movement and they tell me the test is negative. how come i feel movement and the test still be negative?


----------



## Shey

Fairybabe I bleed a week after my period for 4 days


----------



## Fairybabe

That doesn't sound much fun Shey. Hope it all settles down soon, maybe if you've just come off the pill your body is trying to readjust. Fingers crossed it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## Shey

Me too fairybabe


----------



## Dinah

Evening!

Fairybabe!! OMG sorry I forgot to welcome you back :dohh: so glad to hear you had a wonderful time :D Did the dress fit no problems then?! And hope you will share pics on the email list :)

zb5 - Hope your AF is short and painless and you can get on with TTC again soon. I hope you are doing something nice tonight to spoil yourself.

Amyg, Membas - I love it when you guys check in. So happy for you and glad all is going well.

Shey - sorry to hear it was BFN at the Drs. :hugs: hoping things work out for you soon.

Fifemum, Kate - how you doing? Hope you have got some answers.

Sweetpea - Hope you can check in every now and then amongst the :sex: now Ov is here ;)

AFM, no AF today thank goodness. So, I guess I'm kinda officially late? (I sometimes have 34 day cycles so who knows). My PMA took a plummet earlier, I dunno why I was just convinced AF was gonna show up. FX my temps stay up tmw. Still planning to test on Sat. Not many symptoms today, bit of a 'stitch' type feeling in my left side but thats it.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Dinah, you have some willpower girl! I'd be a testing fool :) 

Hope everyone is doing well today--I'm having an okay day--i planned to go for a swim but i'm just getting around to eating lunch (which came a tad late as i started getting woozy) so swimming in 15 minutes probably wouldn't be good. I think instead I'll take pup on a long walk. Then I have acupuncture at 3 today. YAY! They were able to fit me in today which is great as she's always so booked up. 

Went out and bought some digestive enzymes today--got the digest gold/enzymedic brand which is all plant based and doesn't have the enzyme that breaks down protein (that's the one you don't want in pregnancy)...i've taken a few digestive enzymes at night over the course of the week when i'm really gassy and bloated and they usually help so decided i'd go ahead and get the best brand out there and take twice a day for a bit. Will mention it to my acupuncturist as she can ask the naturopathic doctor that works in her building if it's a problem, but all i've read says it's fine. So here's hoping for smoother digestion! :) kind of makes sense since we get most of our digestive enzymes from raw foods and quite frankly i'm not eating a lot of raw veggies right now...so bring on the enzymes :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Dinah, (and others!), check out the email list! Fairy xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies hope you are well and the afs havent shown yet. Hope all the beans are sticking and growing strong.
HcG level at 6 yesterday :( Had a good cry :cry: about it. My OH has been amazing and strong despite him feeling it too. V confused as Ive passed nothing and have gotten no answers why. Bleeding has stopped and I even had EWCM?! Have never noticed it b4.. Makes no sense to me but Im discharged from EPU so will be back to TTC ones dreaded :af: shows :( Cant quite believe it. Keeping strong for family and have party next Friday so keeping busy with plans for that.
Thanks girls for all your kind words and support! I shall hopefully be back in the bfp graduates again in a couple of months Fx
Spk again soon xx :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

:cry: Oh Fifemum

Big :hugs: to you.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

ARGH! I was sitting here thinking 'hm.. haven't seen any updates on the Summer 2010 thread for awhile', then I checked for it and somehow it was gone out of my subscriptions! Have been busy with BD but not so busy as to not chat with you girls!!

Fife - So sorry about your news honey. :hugs:

Fairybabe - Pics were ace! Welcome to the Mrs. Club :happydance:

zb5 - sorry the hag came for you, but PMA for next cycle!

Dinah - Chart still looks amazing!

Everyone else, hellooooo!! Hope you are all well!! :flow:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hope you catch the eggy Sweetpea!


----------



## zb5

Fifemum, so sorry to hear about your hcg levels. :hugs: Good job OH being supportive.

Shey, sorry to hear about your doc's appointment. Hope things get sorted out soon.

Thanks for all the support everyone. It really means a lot. I'm feeling okay today, keeping very busy, except every now and then I remember AF and I'm sad... Anyways, I have a friend coming into town this weekend and there will be a big dinner on Saturday with lots of friends and WINE! :) So that will be fun and relaxing.


----------



## lilmackate

Firstly...I'm so sorry fifemum that hurts so badly...I will continue to pray for you!
I hope every one is doing well and that you are that much closer to your baby dreams... I am super nervous I just got a for sure can't deny bfp! I'm so happy but afraid...I had a loss 6-13 so that's still fresh....please pray for me!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fife--I'm really sorry. please be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

lilmackate--congrats! i wish for you a healthy 9 months!


----------



## membas#1

rough nite for me...i managed to get a couple long walks in today--went to acupuncture...been spacey and nauseous most of the night...had a good cry too--i can feel the hormone surge in my body happening--it's like having lead running through my veins and it's a lot of work to get anything done...seems this happens about every 3 days for me...and today was definitely one of those days. funny yesterday was so full of energy and quite a good day....tonight is rought. have seabands on right now and hoping for lots of sleep tonight. 

zb--glad you have some fun weekend plans :hugs:


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, wow congrats!!! let's see some test pics :)

membas, 1st tri sounds rough! Hope tomorrow's a better day for you. Are the sea bands helping at all?


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Lilmackate!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Zb5, enjoy that wine as soon you'll be totally on the wagon!!! 

Got my knickers in a knot of the midwife appt tomorrow. Silly me. Just wanna be told all is well in there and that am not imagining all of it! 

Fairyxx


----------



## membas#1

aww Fairy--your appointment is gonna go great :) you aren't imagining it...you have a healthy baby in there :)


----------



## Shey

fif im sorry for your loss :hugs:

fairy good luck


----------



## membas#1

zb--seabands did help last night...last night was my first extended bout of nausea that lasted hours...so yes they really helped. i took them off right before i went to sleep, as i'm not sure you are supposed to sleep in them, nor would i think it would be very comfy. feeling much better this morning--got my 10 hours of sleep :) and had a little :sex: time with SO this morning..i miss him sometimes cuz i feel like crap mostly at nights and he gets home around the same time i start going downhill...so we spend lots of that time apart as he gives me my space (which is for the best). so it's nice when he doesn't have to rush to work in the morning and we can hang out a bit and get some cuddle time in :) gotta go run errands and get the day moving. hoping for a good one today! PMA


----------



## carbafe

Fifemum I am so sorry to hear that :hug: I am glad OH is looking after you.

Shey sorry about the BFN but maybe it is still to soon .... fx'd

ZB5 aggh to AF but at least you can enjoy some wine at the weekend !:wine:

lilmackate congratulations !!!!!!!! :dust:

Membas, Amy and Fairy you guys are scaring me of what I have to come :) I have really started to feel the tiredness the last few days and have been in my Pj's as soon as I get home. Feeling nauseas in little bouts but not actually been sick yet. The last few days I have been sooooooo hungry as well were as last week I had no appetite. 

Dinah Fx'd for Saturday !!!
Sweatpea Enjoy the :sex:

Hope I got everyone there xx


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, don't be too frightened, it's different for everyone. I had a really good day today for a change. Next to no nausea (just a very mild feeling of queasiness) and managed to eat like a normal person. I even had some sweets!!! Now I have slight lower back pains, as well as stretching pains in my uterus and mild stomach pains but all in all today's been really good. Hope it's the beginning of the end of my ms. A girl can dream, hey?


----------



## membas#1

I tend to be having more good times than bad lately---i have a rough evening usually for a few hours, but really my days have gotten better. one thing i've noticed i have to do is stay active...i mean i'm gonna take a nap now but i've been busy all day...and lots of walking after meals to help things settle. i have yet to physically get sick...so i'm thankful for that...it's just bloat and nausea, and usually about 2 hours after a main meal. so carbafe don't be scared...even if you get the queasiness and tiredness, you'll get through it. you can complain with the rest of us :) and then it'll get better as the first tri comes to an end.


----------



## membas#1

happy raspberry day to amy! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Here they are!
 



Attached Files:







2010-08-12 18.52.51.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## membas#1

looks good and pos to me! congrats :)


----------



## zb5

Wow, nice lines lilmackate! Definitely positives!

Amygdala, happy raspberry day!

Well, I had some bad news today. I had my thyroid function tested this week, I thought it was going to turn out to be nothing and in fact I almost didn't have the test at all. But I got the results today and they are pretty abnormal... I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for tomorrow morning already. I'm afraid the doc's going to say we have to take a break from TTC while we get this sorted out... :(


----------



## lilmackate

Zb5, I hope he doesn't have you wait maybe it will be something small to adjust..I hope you get good news! Good luck!


----------



## membas#1

aww ZB...hoping you don't have to take a break, and that sorting out your thyroid will only help you in TTC. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi zb5!
It's not great news, that's true but at least you know now and they can sort it! Much much better than trying for a year or two without knowing what's wrong. And I think thyroid issues can normally be sorted relatively easily with drugs, once they've been diagnosed. As far as I know from people around me, you don't have to pause ttc either but obviously I don't know if that's always the case. Will be crossing all my fingers for a good quick solution for you! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Zb5, that sounds like a worry for you! But as the others have said, at least if you get it sorted it won't hold up TTC any more than it may have done already. Hope it's just some minor tweaking needed. 

Amyg, welcome to your Raspberry!

AFM, had my first midwife appt this morn. All went fine. She wouldn't listen for a hearbeat tho, said it's too early and if they can't find it then i would just freak out. So gotta wait for the scan, will get a date through soon and it will be in next 2-3 weeks. She said the fact that have been weeping over nothing last coupple of days is a good thing, and queasiness is also a sign it's all going on in there etc. So basically it was a big medical history adn talking about the diff tests scans, and i still have to wait to find out if all is ok. She said my due date is 9th March, i had calculted 13th march cos i know when i ovulated, but she puts down the date acc to my period for now, and then after the scan will adjust accordingly. So tehre we go. I will go forth and embrace my crazy moodswings as a good thing!!!

cheerio

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

lil looks positive to me! good luck


----------



## Tamsin12

Im test next week ladies 9 days to gooo , eeeeek!



good luck to all !!!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I just made my first appointment! They wanna draw blood on monday and then go from there...I am excited but nervous I don't know how I'd feel if I have another loss, but I do find comfort with God. I hope this sticks! I have had five positive pregnancy tests so that's fun...boy I love taking those tests!
Good luck tamsin!
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Shey

good luck lilmackate


----------



## Amygdala

Nice prune Mrs Fairybabe!

I had my first mw appointment too and there's nothing much to report. She was nice enough, took blood pressure, medical history and lots of blood for tests. But nothing exciting apart from that. Except that she didn't seem to think that changing hospitals in late pregnancy would be a problem, which is good. Apart from that, pregnancy fatigue has now hit me. Thank god it's the weekend!


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies. hope you are all feeling well. it's gonna be hot here this weekend and i'm not looking entirely forward to that. had a really good day and night yesterday--YAY! slow start this morning but SO made me some eggs and toast so once that hits I should get a bit of energy to start my day. 

fairy & amy, sounds like your first appointments went well and pretty similar to my first appointment--medical histories and blood tests. not really the fun stuff huh? but the first step! :) scans and heart beats will be coming soon :)

hope you are all well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Tamsin, good luck when you test. And Lil, good luck with the bloods.

Amyg, your appt sounds same as mine. Glad you are feeling better Membas.

Dinah, have you managed to hold out til tomorrow for testing? You have willpower!

Sweetpea, did Ov happen? Hope so. 
Thinking of you Zb5. You'll be back on track in no time.

Fairy xx


----------



## DJ987

Hey girls just thought I'd drop in and see how many more graduates we have!! Lots of preggo peeps in here now so congrats to you all and lots of :dust: to those TTC!! You will have bfps in no time!! Xxx


----------



## Amygdala

DJ, how nice to see you! I can't believe you have an avocado!!! How have you been?


----------



## Dinah

Evening!

Kate - congrats! wonderful news :)

Fairy - Yup, I haven't tested since Tues am as I promised myself I wouldn't. I'm sooo proud lol! But now I just want to know :wahhh!: So excited for tmw am! Oooh lookit your little pruney baby :haha: so happy for you :)

Zb5 - Hope its a quick fix! Agree with the other girls, best to find out now and maybe it will help your TTC for next cycle :fx: for you.

Carbafe - how you doing my BSB (bra size buddy in case you forgot ;)) - any, ahem, improvement?! and hope preganancy is treating you well.

Sweetpea - we need updates!! hows it going? glad you Ov'd :D any super early symptoms yet?

Amyg / Membas - how are our raspberry girls?

Tamsin - welcome to the thread and the very best of luck to you! :dust:

- Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just wanted to check in quick, looks like everyone is doing well!

Temp rise this morning, but not entirely sure I O'd until I see temps tomorrow morning too, so we shall see. Will update whenever I figure that out in the AM!

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Fairybabe

Your chart still looking good Dinah! Hope you've got more than one test to hand!! Got fingers and toes crossed for you! (bit late to cross my legs!).

Yes, weird to advance to Prune a few days before I thought i would. But hey, Pruney Baby looks good to me. 

Cheerio.

Fairy xx


----------



## DJ987

I'm all good thank you amygdala, still waitin for second tri energy burst though!! :haha: I know it's crazy I have an avacado! We heard the heartbeat at the 16 week appointment this week it was amazing!! How are you coping with first tri? Xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh nice rise Sweetpea. Here's hoping for another, and another and another....


----------



## Dinah

Only two tests - Clearblues. Should I have more?!?


----------



## Fairybabe

Not necessarily more, but diff brands maybe? The clearblue digital which tells you how many weeks showed up negative twice for me, when 2 First Response EArly wotsits showed positive, and even the cheapie internet ones had a v faint line. Ended up buying another cheapo from a pharmacy and that was positive, even when the 2nd clearblue wasn't. And yet have heard otehrs say Clearblue worked dead early. So there you go!


----------



## Dinah

It's just standard Clearblue tests, not digital. I did have Superdrug (pink) tests but I used those Mon/Tues and BFN (too early methinks).

Darnit, thought about getting Superdrug at lunch today but decided I didn't need more than one. :dohh: Well if I get BFN on Clearblue tmw then I'm gonna leave it another day or two anyway so time to buy more tests :)

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

DJ, good to see you!!! 16 weeks! Have you got much of a bump yet? And the heartbeat!! I sooo long to hear it! How did you last through the first 12 weeks? It's taking FOREVER! Sorry your energy burst has not kicked in, have the other symptoms eased off tho? Hope all is well with your cute avocado! Fairyxx


----------



## DJ987

Nope no evidence of a bump yet! I want my bump so badly! First 12 weeks was rough! Ended up on tablets to stop me from being sick constantly! Was so worth it though soon as I saw baby wriggling on 12 weeks scan. And it seemed to go fast once I got to about 9 weeks and now it's just flying! How are your symptoms? When is your 12 week scan? X


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi DJ! I bet you can't wait for a bump to show! I'm mostly doing fine. Have only had some mild nausea and queasiness. Biggest, quite literally, change has been boob growth. Good god, i swear they have doubled. Tiredness, well, thought i was getting away with this first tri exhaustion, but last 3 days, oh yes, now i understand. And emotionally, well had a few melt downs week 4/5, then ok, but last 3 days, crying over nothing, anything sets me off! Midwife says these are all good signs! Only hd my first appt today so will get the scan date through soon, it will be somepoint in next 2-3 weeks. I can't wait!

Stay in touch DJ! You are our thread's pioneer!

Fairy xx


----------



## DJ987

My boobs have grown huge too it's quite scary how fast they grow really! I will defo keep in touch I love seeing all the new bfps! Excited for Dinah testing tomorrow! Am lay in bed now waiting for baby to start it's evening fluttering!! Xx


----------



## membas#1

oh i can't wait till i can feel those flutters :)


----------



## Dinah

girls, look!!!

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz269/Dinah36/DSC01668.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Hi DJ!! Good to see you and Avocado. Sorry to hear the morning sickness got you bad... so is it much better now that you're 16 weeks? You'll have a cute bump soon :)

Dinah, your chart looks awesome! I can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow :D

Tasmin, welcome and GL testing!

Well my doc's appt today wasn't too eventful, she just referred me on to an endocrinologist so now I'm waiting to get another appointment. She didn't say whether I could TTC or not, but she said I absolutely definitely 100% needed to tell the endocrinologist if I'm pregnant. She even told me to go home and do a test even though I have AF right now... Hey, an extra stick to pee on, why not... I won't even feel guilty because the doc told me to!


----------



## zb5

DINAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I knew it, your chart just looked so good and preggo :D


----------



## zb5

:headspin::yipee:\\:D/


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations Dinah!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

What a perfect way to start the weekend! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!​


----------



## lilmackate

Yay!! Congrats! Wooooo hooooooo!


----------



## carbafe

Dinah Congratulations !!!!!!!! Woop Woop :happydance: And it looks really strong ! 

As for BSB's :) Well I have not noticed much change so far to my disappointment :haha: I think my nipples are a bit bigger and darker (sorry if tmi) but don't notice much change in the size. I was secrelty hoping to become a C cup over night haha Although that would probably have been a big clue to my friends if I suddenly had a cleavage !

Sweetpea we just need to keep fingers crossed for you now ! 

Hi DJ sorry you had a rough 12 weeks but very exciting about the heartbeat :)

zb5 hope you can get everything under control quickly :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I posted on your journal, but gotta do it again! :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: 

YAYYY DINAHHHH!!!!! EEEE!!!!!

AFM, temp went up again this morning so pretty sure I O'd, now it needs to stay up! FXed! Thanks carbafe!


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance: Dinah!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: A happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Am soooo happy for you! And what a lovely clear result too. 

Sweetpea, good news re the next temp rise. Your turn next!!!! 

Yeeeha. This is definitely a good thread. 

We told DH's brother and sister in-law last night. They were thrilled. And are gonna give us loads of their baby stuff they were about to get rid of, cot, pram, car seat etc. Yay. Suddenly it feels like I might be having a little person. ;-) 

Have a good weekend girls.

Fairybabe XX


----------



## membas#1

CONGRATS Dinah! Woo Hoooo! So happy for you :) :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## lilmackate

my lines are darker ladies I was so stressed out but they are getting darker! I will feel so much better after I get blood work done... I am praying really hard that I don't lose this one like I did the one in July... fingers crossed and I keep peeing on cheap sticks because I really am an adict... Is there a pregnancy test tinklers anonymous? lol :winkwink:
Here is my newest test taken at night... Does it look strong to you guys?
 



Attached Files:







positive cheapy.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmackate

wondering if I did this ticker right.....
edit* ok no I didn't do it right.... :/


----------



## lilmackate

I did it!!! lol I am super proud of myself....
How is everyone?
Anyone having pregnancy symptoms? Dinah, are you having symptoms yet?


----------



## zb5

looks dark to me lilmackate! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Looks like a good'un to me lilmackate!! Sticky dust to you! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' girls,

You got room for one more? I had what they thought was a M/C on the 30th June, turned out to be ectopic (8/9 weeks along) on the 29th July and I ended up loosing my right tube.

Wellll I just got a smiley face on my Clear Blue OPK on Friday night about 10pm. So now I'm on a lop sided quest to get preggy again to give Button a lil brother or sister :) 

OB said not to get dishearted if I don't get pregnant right away, as now ovulation is like flipping a coin to as which side chucks out an egg. Obviously when my right ovary pops and egg out I aint gonna get pregnant. But here I am hoping for a BFP this month. I also have to consider I have a 15% increase for another ectopic. However Button came from my left side, so I'm hoping that is a good thing and that side works smoothly! 

I'm not really sure when my period is due as when they removed the tube they had to drain a cyst and give me a D&C. My last actual period was the 29th May .. my period cycle is normally 21 to 24 days. .. so if I had the D&C on the 29th .. I'm thinking I can test around the 22nd. Eek!

I think I might start a TTC journal too.


----------



## Fairybabe

Bad news. Started bleeding this afternoon. just spent last few hours at hosp. Doc said cervix open, therefore v likely fetus already died, or about to. EArly morning scan tomorrow. Am in bits. So if you don't hear from me in a bit, that's why. Fairyxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh Fairy hunny I'm so sorry. I know that there is nothing to say that will make you feel better right now but just know that I am thinking of you and your DH, and know that you will get through this. 

Major hugs to you, make sure that you get plenty of rest and treat yourself well. Hopefully your scan tomorrow brings happy news, I'll say a prayer for you lovey.

:hugs:


----------



## zb5

:hugs: I'm so sorry Fairybabe. I hope you get good news tomorrow. Thinking of you.


----------



## Shey

Fairy Im sorry I hope things work out for you

Dinah congrats!

asfm tomorrow I am testing again


----------



## carbafe

Fairy thinking of you. Hope you get good news tomorrow. Take Care x


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairybabe. i'm so sorry. i'm thinking positive thoughts for you and hope you come away with good news tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe, I am so sorry to hear that. All my thoughts are with you and I so hope that tomorrow morning it will turn out to not be as bad as it seems right now. Sending you big hugs. Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Sending :hugs: and prayers for Fairybabe. I so hope its good news tomorrow.


----------



## lilmackate

fairybabe... I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Fairybabe

No good news. It's official. No more baby. Me and DH devastated. I guess some one has to be the stastic and mother nature did not smile on us. I'm gonna sign off for a while. Will probably not be able to resist keeping an eye on you all. Back when my head is a bit more straight. Baby dust to you all. Fairybabe xx


----------



## Chaos

Fairybabe said:


> No good news. It's official. No more baby. Me and DH devastated. I guess some one has to be the stastic and mother nature did not smile on us. I'm gonna sign off for a while. Will probably not be able to resist keeping an eye on you all. Back when my head is a bit more straight. Baby dust to you all. Fairybabe xx

Sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairybabe I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry Fairybabe, you and DH take care of yourselves. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself and I hope that better times come for you and DH really soon. Will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Thinking of you Fairybabe, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairybabe. so sorry and many healing thoughts for you :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

:nope:So sorry to hear that Fairy. I know there is nothing we can say to make you feel better but you and DH take care of each other and know we are all sending you mental hugs xxx


----------



## DJ987

Im so sorry to hear of your loss Fairy :hugs: xxx


----------



## lilmackate

I am very sorry fairybabe I will pray for you to find comfort through this difficult time! you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dinah

Hey gang

Hoping you are all well. Continued prayers for Fairybabe.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Hi all...thought I'd drop a line today--I'm working to beat the heat...AC at work, hot at home. No brainer. I told a couple people at work today--mainly people that will be working closely with whoever replaces me while I'm gone. The two folks I told know very much that it's not common knowledge yet, and that I don't plan to say anything to anyone else at work until after Labor Day....so I trust word will not get out. It's fun to tell people a few at a time :) Course come september I'll tell the world if all goes according to plan. The last few days have been good. No real nausea to speak of, since I'm doing pretty good staying out of heat...also gas/bloat has been better--I'm not taking in as much dairy or apples for a few days to see..both have been staples and both are known for causing gas....hopefully it will help some. This morning I woke up really happy, which was nice :) Coming back to work for a few days has helped with my attitude. I'll be back at home the rest of the week, but it'll be cooler and I can do some sewing (can't do that when it's hot). Hope you are all well.


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I am glad you're finding ways to stay cool we only have window units but they do work well just some rooms don't have them so they are super hot (my computer room doesn't have one) I choose to be hot and play on the computer lol. I am happy your sickness isn't bothering you today... I kinda wish I would get a whim of something. I have been waiting by my phone all day waiting for the doctor to call I have called several times. The last time I called the nurse said that she found my results and that the doctor will interpret them and he will call me back... that makes me nervous! I am so afraid but I am holding onto God and trusting that it's all ok. Dinah we are super close like days apart... do you have any symptoms yet.. lol other than missed period =). I mean my breast are a bit sore but not really.... however I have nursed to other children for a year a piece... would my breast really hurt after all of that? I don't think they hurt me with my second but I don't remember rahhh I am driving myself bonkers Iwish the doctor would call me back already!
Enough about me seriously How is EVERYONE else doing?


----------



## lilmackate

just got bad news.... my levels are very very low!! HCG is only 29 and I know that's not good.. I am super sad right now


----------



## membas#1

how far along do you suspect you are? and will they be doing another to see if your levels are doubling in a few days? sorry if you have already posted this info--i don't recall. i hope things work out for you :hugs: and hope it's just a slow start and the numbers will rise.

ETA: sorry i just noticed your ticker says you are 5 weeks.


----------



## lilmackate

that ticker is going off the day of bleeding for my MC I could be behind that.... but I got a positive pg test asap 6 days ago.... I am so confused right now to be sad to be worried who knows....


----------



## lilmackate

he wants me to wait a week for another draw but I am going to beg he do it thursday


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, good luck with the bloods. Hope you get another test on Thursday and it's nice and high.

I have an appointment to see the endocrinologist about my thyroid on Thursday. Hope I get good news and we can continue TTC or only have to wait a little while... if we get a thumbs up, then this weekend will be BD central!

membas, so fun that you got to tell some people at work! It's funny that it's hot where you are... it is pretty cool here, 60s and cloudy most of the time for the past couple weeks! Normally I would prefer 90 degree weather. But for now it's good because my thyroid has been making me feel hot all the time...

Sweetpea, looking good! When are you gonna test?

Fairybabe, still thinking of you.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lilmackate - FX'ed that your dates are just a little behind and that your doc agrees to do bloods again on Thursday rather than have you worry over the entire weekend.

But, just for your peace of mind, have a looky at this chart that I found about normal early pregnancy hCG levels (from date of conception):

7 days 0 to 5 
14 days 3 to 426 
21 days 18 to 7,340 
28 days 1080 to 56,500 

It's not necessarily a high number that's important at the beginning, it's just that it's increasing at the correct rate. Hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

aww lilmac hope things work out for you and that everything is fine


----------



## ooSweetPea

zb - I know when I went to get my thyroid tested that I specifically asked the doc if I would have to put TTC on hold if there was something wrong. He told me in most cases, it's not an issue with waiting as long as they get you on the correct meds asap. Sometimes it can take a little while to get the levels right, but usually the docs can get in the correct ballpark for med dosage based on your test results. The only thing negative about it is that I know that the risk of early MC is increased if your thyroid is way off... but at least being on some dosage of the right med should get you on the right track fairly quickly. FX'ed that you get some good answers at your appt!

Right now I am determined to wait until at least Sunday to test, which would put me at 10 DPO and two days before AF should be here, as last month my LP was 11 days and AF came on the afternoon of the 12th day. My chart is looking pretty sweet so far, so I am hoping that my temps stay up up up!


----------



## Shey

GL sweetpea hope you get your :bfp:

Im waiting to see if AF shows before I retest


----------



## ooSweetPea

I don't blame you Shey, I think if I get BFN on Sunday, I'll wait until I'm late to test again. FX'ed that we are both lucky this time around!


----------



## Shey

Me too! tired of getting :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Thanks Sweetpea... I hope my doc says the same thing! Actually I'm hoping I will have miraculously gotten better in the last week and a half. :haha: GL for Sunday testing! Shey, you too!


----------



## membas#1

Random totally Off Topic question--anyone with tattoos, do you ever notice some of your tattoo lines feel raised (like they didn't yesterday, but they do today on one part of my tattoo, and it feels irritated). Note--I've had the tattoo since 2004, so it's not new. I think I recall this on some of my others in the past, but just curious....I can basically trace my finger over the tat and feel the tattoo...wings of a dragonfly. It's weird.


----------



## lilmackate

membas... my tats are always a little raised... I don't notice it to be anymore or less at times but who knows maybe it does..... =)


----------



## membas#1

hmm...yeah mine is already back to smooth as before--just weird how that happens..there and raised for a few minutes, smooth the next. the one on my back usually always feels raised but that's cuz it's right over bone and deep and it scarred pretty bad, so it's the scars i'm feeling all the time. the one on my calf is the one today that always feels smooth except at random times when it's raised--could just be some weird reaction the scar tissue is having. who knows. oh well! i wasn't worried just curious about others :) thanks for the reply!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas mine are the same way... sometimes I can feel them other times not. Also, I noticed that when I am really well hydrated they all seem super bright!


----------



## lilmackate

I don't know what's going on.... is it strange that I just feel doomed. I want to cry but then I shouldn't because things do seem fine.... I will say though I had been testing like mad with these dirt cheap dip sticks and at first they were darkish then sunday and monday started fading then turned darkish again as of yesterday and today.I can upload the pictures it's really strange what they did. anyway monday was my blood work and that's when they said it was hcg 29... I was socked right in the gut! I feel like I am grasping for straws here but I wanna believe everythings fine. My doctor is evil and is making me wait till this coming Monday for more blood work I should be able to go tomorrow but nooooo they want to torcher me! =) Yes ladies I am a basket case right now and I am really loosing my mind. I really don't know how I will handle two MC back to back... anyway heres the picture of all of my hpt starting saturday night they are really weird. oh and don't mind the scribble on the paper my 3 yr old got a hold of them and had a blast drawing. =)
p.s first test was taken at night then the next was sunday morning I dated them but I am not sure if you can read them all of the days at least have a fmu and then some afternoon and evening ( I am not that crazy lol I got 25 of these tests for like 5 bucks at amazon lol )
 



Attached Files:







pg test.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## membas#1

lil, sorry you are having a rough time and expected to wait till monday for an answer that you could have before. you might need a new doctor regardless of the outcome--get someone that will listen to you. i don't know much about the internet cheap tests...your tests do vary in darkness, but that can happen regardless, just because each test can vary in its sensitivity. Positive thoughts that your bloods on Monday will show positive results. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie! I really am a mess though I just want answers and this is so hard not knowing what's happening I am always checking for blood and none yet just the normal yuck of pregnancy lol TMI I know! I keep poking my breast and the feel full but do not hurt... I really am going mad can't you tell seriously I am getting on my own nerves. My friend told me just to go to the er so that they will do bloods but Ifeel that's wrong... she means well though. I want my doctors office to freaking listen to me I can't wait that long 1 week seriously if it hasn't doubled by 3 days I will know the truth that it's a MC and I can grieve it or if it has double I can be excited that maybe my dates were just off. Oh please Lord help me keep my sanity! I know that no matter what all life is in Gods hands but it still hurts regardless. I just want an answer sooner than later.. this limbo stage is killing me. I am a huge facebooker dork and I am driving all of my friends mad with prayer requests lol I haven't told them why though.. I just look like a pshyco and I feel like one too! Anyway I am rambling yet again geez seriously pray for me because I am loosing my cool here if it hasn't been lost already.


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, that's rough that the doctor is making you wait! It's hard to tell from the tests... you do have the dark one from early on but then they're all faint until recently. Maybe the first one was extra sensitive somehow? The last 3 are definitely darker than the ones before. And it's only been a few days over the whole span. Lots of other things can vary like how hydrated you are. I'll be thinking of you!

I'm also trying to stay positive as I'm really nervous about my endocrinologist appointment tomorrow. I keep imagining the worst possible outcomes, i.e. we'll have to wait forever to TTC, I have cancer, etc... I know, I'm going crazy! (I have a friend who had thyroid cancer but I don't think it's very common.) It's just very nervewracking. I called the doctor's 3 times in the past 2 days to get the results of my latest blood test and no one called me back. Finally I called a 4th time and the nurse said, "Oh, YOU. Yes, I recognize your name. Your tests were DEFINITELY abnormal." Thanks for being so responsive guys... ugh, I love the doc but the office staff is miserable. :growlmad: Sorry, end rant!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, lilmackate, no wonder you're going crazy. It really sucks that they're making you wait that long. But on the other hand, if it really is just very early then you'll get a more reassuring result on Monday than you would just now. Try to stay positive! I personally think that your last few tests getting consistently darker is a good sign, but of course there's no real way of knowing. If you want to get a little more accurate idea (although still vague, so this is mainly to keep yourself busy really), I'd go and buy about 4 good quality tests with the same batch number. Then test with one of then first thing every morning (and only then) for a few days and see if they get darker. If you have no bleeding or pain then you still have every reason to be hopeful.

Zb5, the receptionist at your doctors sounds like a cow. What an insensitive thing to say. I think it's normal that you should be nervous but I really believe that chances are your appointment will go much better than you think now. Chin up and stay positive. Whatever the result is, there'll be some way of sorting it and you're better off knowing now than a few years down the line.

Membas, I've had the tattoo thing. My DH was convinced at the time (and insisted) that "it's always been like this" and I seriously started wondering if I'm imagining things. But I just checked and it's smooth now. Can't wait for him to wake up so I can say "I told you so!". :haha:

Everybody else: How are you all doing?


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks Amy! I agree with you zb5 you that nurse was a cow I was going to use a different word but since I am playing nice Amy said it right! You are worried about cancer for goodness sakes she needs to stuff the attitude! lol sorry I pray that your results are fixable and that you can jump on TTC I will say a prayer for you ZB! Thank all of you for comforting me it's hard to deal with alone! You guys have really become a back bone for me! Amy I bought a cb digital I wanted to see if I could get a positive with that and I did it says pregnant.... maybe I should do as you say and get name brand test just to keep me busy and see if they get darker... we shall see my husband may choke me if he sees I bought more pregnancy tests lol (big smile) =)


----------



## zb5

thanks guys... she was a cow but the ones who never called me back are worse!

And no, I don't _actually_ think I have cancer. But of course when I hear "abnormal" I immediately think bad things, even if I know I'm being unreasonable. Now I need to go to sleep to make tomorrow come faster so I can stop worrying. :) Amygdala, you're right, it's better knowing about this now than years down the road.

lilmackate, try to think positive! I'm thinking positive for you! Of course it's so much easier to think positive for someone else... :flower:


----------



## Shey

Amy Im doing aight still no sign of AF. how are you doing?


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: zb and lil.


----------



## Shey

aww zb i hope things work out for you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies...up and at 'em for breakfast here. couldn't wait a moment longer...course i woke at 7:30 and ate 1/2 banana just to hold me for a while longer so i could go back to sleep, as 7:30 was much too early to actually think about making a real breakfast. this has been my routine for a few days. last night had some nausea/bloat pretty bad but it only lasted a few hours and then i went to sleep. i still consider that a good day! :)

lil, i hope you get answers soon and your wait for answers is short. monday will be here soon--try to stay busy to keep your mind from dwelling too much--i know easier said than done! :hugs:

zb--hope your appointment goes well and you just have some minor issue that can be addressed with the right therapy and your TTC efforts may continue without a break :hugs:

how are the others feeling?


----------



## Shey

mem feeling good. no sign of AF so still in for this month


----------



## carbafe

lilmackate sorry your having to wait so long to get your results. Maybe the doctor has a good reason and the test will be clearer on Monday.... I will keep everything crossed for you.

ZB5 I hope your appointment goes well and you can at least keep TTC while sorting out meds etc 

Shey and Sweetpea fingers crossed for some :bfp:'s soon. When are you guys next testing ??

AFM I have not been feeling to bad. A bit tired but nothing to bad and constantly hungry ! I have been feeling slightly nauseas all of the time and only eating makes it go away :) My desk drawer is full of suckie sweets and babybell cheese :) People at work are going to start thinking I have lost it. When I do eat meals I can't eat as much or as fast as usual. All I can think about is food at the moment:pizza::icecream::lolly::cake::rofl:


----------



## zb5

Thanks for the support ladies. The endocrinologist put me on drugs that cause birth defects (methimazole) and says we can't TTC until my thyroid is stable. :(

I see her again in November and then they MAY want to do a test that involves radioactivity... if they do that, I will be radioactive and we'll have to wait at least a year!

Ugh... I am bummed, but it's not completely unexpected as I had been doing a lot of googling... Most of the time I feel fine and it's hard to imagine I'm sick, but today my resting pulse is 110 bpm and I'm feeling all jittery, soooo I guess I am abnormal. I'm still glad I found out now and not when I was 34 with no kids...


----------



## lilmackate

I'm sorry ZB well I just hope they get everything controlled so that you can have a healthy bouncing baby soon=)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw zb5, that doesn't sound like fun. Here's hoping that they can get in under control really soon and you won't have to have that test in November. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb...sorry for your news. I hope the drug therapy works really quickly and you can get back on the TTC bus really soon! :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Copied this from my journal today:



> Had a horrible day. I went with my mom to get her yearly mammogram, and it didn't turn out good. She was called back multiple times to get different angles taken, and then they decided to do an ultrasound because they couldn't tell from the xrays I guess. So she went back to get that, and was told that she has an irregular lump in her breast and now has to go get an aspiration biopsy next Thursday. If they can't get any liquid out of the lump with a needle then they are going to go in a take a piece of the tissue out and test that. We were there for 2 1/2 hours and then found that out. When we left my mom just stood in the parking lot and cried, she looked so scared and alone and I just hugged her and told her that it would be ok, but now that I am home I completely lost it too.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive but everything that I have ever heard or read always says that irregular or jagged edged lumps are the most dangerous, because if it was just a cyst or something it would have smooth edges.
> 
> One of the worst parts is my dad works out of state so she is always home all alone. I called him and said that he needs to come home and be with her this weekend, and I really hope that he does.
> 
> I can't believe this. Please pray for her girls.

I don't know what to do, I just can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## membas#1

aww Sweetpea :hugs: i'm sorry...try to keep positive until she has her aspiration. often times these things can turn out to be benign. i'll think positive thoughts for your mom and for you.


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry Sweetpea! :hugs: My mom had a lump a few years ago that turned out to be a benign cyst thank God. I don't know anything about irregular or jagged edges but I hope the best for your mom. I hope your dad can come back to be with her this weekend but if not I know she's already lucky to have a great daughter like you to go with her to the mammogram etc.


----------



## Shey

Aww sweetpea I hope things go well for your mom and that its nothing serious. my prays go out to you and your momma. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea I will definitely say a prayer for you and your mother! I really hope your father gets home to her I can't imagine how worried and upset she is feeling.


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea :hugs:
Your mum must be so grateful to have you to take her to these things and be there for her. I can't imagine how scared you both are! I hope it turns out to be nothing next week but if it does turn out to need treatment, please try to stay optimistic. If she has a check-up every year they would have caught it (if it is anything) really early. I'm so sorry your family has to go through such a rough time but I'm sure she'll be ok in the end. I wish you and your mum strength for the time to come and that everything turns out ok. Don't forget to be good to yourself though! It's great that you're there for your mum und so strong for her but it also means you need to be extra gentle with yourself to keep your own strength up. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Been keeping an eye on you ladies.

Sweetpea, huge big hugs to you at what must be a very frightening time. Not knowing is the worst. You take good care of yourself too at this time. Praying for a good result for your Mum.
Zb5, sorry to hear about your test results, praying they get your thyroid back to normal soon and you can be ready to make beautiful babies before too long.

Hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks so much for your good wishes girls, it means so much. I just talked to my mom on the phone and she seems a lot better this afternoon, and very optimistic. I am pretty sure my dad is going to come home too, which is relieving. I can't wait for her to get the procedure over with and get the results back, they said results would be available the next day, so it would be this coming Friday that we would hear anything. 

I think I might just wait and see how my temps go and see if AF comes rather than test early this time. I'm so worried about my mom and think getting a BFN would make things even worse. Got up this morning and didn't even feel like temping let alone taking a test in the next day or two. Unless my temp goes way up I think I'll just wait and see if the witch comes for me this time around.


----------



## Shey

:hugs: Sweetpea! Hope things get better for you girlie!

asfm Im a day late


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea good idea not testing they say not to before events.... but who knows you might just see that bfp!! =) I am so happy your mom is feeling better and that your father gets to be by her side right now she's very blessed to have a daughter like you who loves her so much that you hurt when she hurts!! I will continue to say prayers for you and your mother!

I am still driving myself crazy my lines haven't darkend they seem to be holding.... I really am expecting a MC that sounds awful I would say that but I'd rather prepare for the worse... I hate my new doctor for making me wait!!!! It almost makes me regret switching doctors but my old doctor wanted me waiting for 3 months and that was not going to happen.... maybe that's selfish on my part... =( I want the baby I want this baby I want this baby and having no answers is worse than answers. I thought I would be smart and go to my regular doctor and have him draw a beta so I went and he refused!!!!! I am loosing my mind and passing the time is so hard last night and this is TMI I had a brown discharge come out of me I told my husband I was preparing for the blood today, but nothing else has happened so still I have no answers I want to just cry everyone says look at your two boys you have children and yes I do and I love them with all of my being but I want this baby too and I already love this baby We love them from the moment we learn about them. I am rambling sorry about that but I will upload me latest progression in a second! Thanks ladies if it weren't for this place I my head would have exploded =)


----------



## lilmackate

Wouldn't you think by now my lines would match the control line... I am so angry that I have to wait till Monday... wait Tuesday for results. Do you guys think I am doomed for MC? :cry:
 



Attached Files:







pgtest.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shey

lilmac I don't think you are doomed for a mc. I think that the hpt are too sensitive


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea I hope the results turn out well next week but if not try and stay positive. We have such good treatments these days that hopefully if it is anything bad your mum will fight it ! :hugs: I hope everything turns out well though.

Zb5 sorry to hear you have to put TTC on hold that must be so hard. I am glad your being positive and thinking it is good you found out now and not later. Lets hope things have settled down by November :hugs:

lilmackate: Sorry your having such a tough time. I hope the time passes fast. Do you have things planned for the weekend to keep you occupied ? 

Shey : Good Luck. Have you tested today ?


----------



## Dinah

Afternoon all, sorry I haven't been around much!

Zb5 - :hugs: and lots of good thoughts for you, I'm so sorry you have to postpone TTC but in the end it will be worth it so you are in tip top health to bake that tip top bun you are going to have :hugs: I hope you don't have to have the test in Nov.

Sweetpea - :hugs: and lots of good thoughts for you and your Mum. I am glad to hear she's feeling a little more positive and that your Dad will come home. I hope things go quickly and smoothly for her and you. I also hope you get some good BFP news soon to brighten all your spirits.

Lilmackate - :hugs: and lots of good thoughts to you too, I am sorry your Dr is making you wait that must be so frustrating. I've got my FX and keeping you in my prayers that Monday will bring good results.

Fairybabe - Good to see you pop in, I do hope you and DH are doing ok and staying strong :hugs:

Shey - Good luck for testing!!

Carbafe, Amyg, Membas - how you all doing?

AFM, 5 weeks today! Not a lot going on symptom-wise, just feel a little more tired than usual and have an occasional cramp. I had some very AF like back pain today and freaked out a little but all is fine :)

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

car no i haven't. I don't have anymore tests and no money to get any until next week


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--slow start to the morning for me. Just tired, not much else. SO made me breakfast and I could take a nap. Need to get some stuff done today though--

Carbafe, hope you are feeling well :)
Sweetpea--still thinking positive thoughts for your mom, and will be anxious to see how your cycle turns up this month--your temps look good :)
Fairy--glad to see you stop in. I hope you guys are doing okay :hugs: thinking about you.
Amy--how you feeling these days? 
Lil--your tests don't seem to be getting darker, but I really don't trust those cheap tests...I never got dark lines on my dollar tree test...no where near the control. I finally got dark lines on first response early response around 15 DPO, and it still didnt match the control. Finally at 19 DPO I had a test that matched the control--that's the last one I ever took. Those cheap tests never really worked for me. 
Shey--good luck! Do you plan to test soon since you are late?
Dinah--hope you continue to feel well--and don't worry about those AF type pains...I'm 9+ weeks and still get them :) Just the way it goes sometimes...used to worry me too though in the beginning when I'd get the crampiness....still comes but usually for less time.

Enjoy the day all. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I plan to test next week


----------



## zb5

I agree with membas, lilmackate, not that I have any PERSONAL experience with BFP's... :shrug: ... but when I've looked around test galleries I've never seen a real dark cheapie. I wish you luck, Monday is coming soon! Try to distract yourself this weekend.

Sweetpea, glad your mom's feeling a bit better. Why do doctors always make us wait and worry so long??

Fairybabe, nice to see you back on here. Hope you and DH are doing okay. :hugs:

AFM, I'm doing okay but DH FREAKED OUT last night because we have to wait for babies now. He was really upset and not able to be supportive of me at all, which sucked. :( He's older than me and has been waiting for me to be ready for kids for a while... now that we're both ready, we can't! :growlmad: I think he also wanted me to push the doctor more on baby-friendly meds and a timeline, but I'm just not pushy and anyway I think the doc's doing the right thing. But in any case, we've decided he's definitely coming to my next appointment so he can have his say. Anyways, he's finally feeling a bit better I think and at least is able to be supportive of me now, so that's good... urgh.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: zb. I am sooo hoping for you that things get under control before the more drastic treatments become necessary. Glad that DH is being supportive again, that is so important during trying times like this!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb--sorry hubby had to put that pressure on you--glad he's back on board and going to your appointment. he'll feel better if he's more involved and has a chance to voice his thoughts and get first hand info from the doctor. good luck--i really hope you don't have to wait long!


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies... I am kicking myself for not bringing him to the first appointment! He wanted to go but I told him it would make me feel like a child. But I should just get over myself! Ah, he's a good DH.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Everyone

Time to come back. Miss you girls too much. Haven't really been away, just lurking on the sidelines. 

God, what a week. This time last week i was still pregnant. All very very bizarre and soooo wish this week had never been. First few days i really couldn't bear to see the tickers showing people either at stages i had been at or stages i hadn't yet reached with our lost LO. But oddly, now i find them comforting. Kind of like reminding me that babies do get made and born. 

Amyg, sorry for the slightly scary email! Rule number one: Never switch on the computer when very upset and have had a few glasses of wines. Thanks for offering the ear. 

And thanks to teh rest of you for all the messages of support. It did help. 

So, right now, i think (hope) i've finally stopped bleeding. I am lucky in that i haven't had to have any of those hospital procedures to clean up inside, as when they did the scan on Monday morning they were happy nature had done most of it already. I have to take a preg test next Sunday, so 2 weeks after, and it should be negative by then (still shows as positive at the moment due to hormone levels still dropping). If it's not negative they will do further tests to see what my hormones are doing. The hospital wasn't even vaguely interested in doing any checks or tests as to why this happened. For them it's just one of those things and in medical speak, isn't a big deal. It's only when people have 3 in a row that they worry (pray that's never me).

Emotionally, me and DH have been through the ringer. Many many tears from both of us. I still get set off easily. So does he. But starting to do normal things now. We will never forget our LO. I was totally convinced it was a boy, and to us our baby will always be a He. We had messed around with names and now agree that we just don't want to use one of them in the future, as somehow it belongs to this LO. Even if the docs didn't view him as a baby yet, to us, he was one. 

One thing we do know is that we want to try again as soon as possible. Neitehr of us can bear not to. So we shall see what happens. The docs mentioned that we should wait until i have one proper period. However my understanding is that there is no medical reason to wait, it's just cos it makes dating any pregnancy easier. I guess my body will be the real dictator in this, as it could be a short/med/long time til i start pinging the eggies again. Who knows. It's very weird to suddenly have no idea whatsoever what is happening with my own body. 

So rooting for all you girls to get each week under your (ever expanding) belts and for those bouncing babes to arrive happy and healthy. And for those of you still TTC, guess i will be counting with you again soon! Here's to lots of strong healthy BFPs. 

Lilmackate, hope you get some good results this coming week. Sweetpea, hang on in there re your mum. And Zb5, glad your DH is onboard again, i think it's hard for the men just to sit and watch stuff happen to us and it sounds like he's right there with you now. 

Right. Off to have a long cold drink. And a snuggle on the sofa with the best DH a woman could wish for. 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairyababe I am so glad you are back on here you are such a champion. I have prayed for you and I will continue to do so! I didn't wait either I just couldn't. I MC on July 13th just little over a month ago and now I am PG again but I am not sure if the babe is healthy in there, but that's not the point. I talked to my doctor and he said that waiting is considered "old medicine" and that it's not needed anymore as long as every thing was a natural MC. I couldn't stand the thought of waiting and that's why I switched doctors my old one wanted me to wait 3 months!! NO WAY!! I have said before that women love their babies the second we learn about them it's an instant bond and love! It's the mother and child bond. so when we loose our babies even earlier on it rips out our hearts and guts and we are left grieving and hurting there is nothing wrong with this pain and you are allowed to cry whenever you need to! I cried when I saw my SIL with her fresh bumb (three weeks ago) she was about 5 weeks ahead of me. so seeing her belly punched me right in the face! I am very happy for her though but it just reminded me of my child and my loss and that's ok you will feel that pain infact it wont ever truly leave you. I am pg again and thinking about my 2 losses one in december of 2007 and july 2010 still hurts and I remember the moment I learned of both of my Angels and I fear for this child and that wont ease until he or she is an old person lol anyway what I am trying to say is God bless you through this painful time and if you want to get back on to trying then you do it! What you want and what you feel is best for you is probably best for you! God Bless Fairybabe!!

Thank you everyone for your advice I am trying to stay busy and I have tried to just prepare myself for the worse... so we will see... I am proud of myself today because I didn't test wooo hooo and I have like 10 of those cheap devils left =)
ZB I'm sorry hubs got stressed out I agree with fairybabe it's hard for our men to sit back and watch us struggle with all of our fertility stuff I am glad he will be going to the doc with you so that he can question him and hopefully have some peace. GOOD LUCK!! =)


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, I'm glad you're back! I'm sure what you went through must have been so hard, but you're a strong woman and you and DH seem to have a great relationship so you can get through anything.

In other news, I just chopped serrano peppers and then rubbed my eye... :dohh: Now my eye hurts.

P.S. I think it's time for some good news on this board! Who's first?


----------



## lilmackate

Hopefully me on tuesday....... Well maybe some more ladies can tell us about their bfps! Fingers crossed for you ladies.


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--good to have you back. I hope your wait to get on with TTC is a short wait! I can't wait for you to get that BFP--I know it will happen soon for you. :hugs:

YIKES on the peppers ZB. Wanna hear a funny story? :) :haha: We grew lots of jalapenos last year in our garden and one day SO decided to process a bunch for salsa, so he was chopping/removing some seeds etc...later that night we were getting down to business and although he had washed his hands and showered and all...he started handling the girly parts and OMG! Talk about the worst burning pain where there should never be that kind of burning pain! I was like "quit touching me quit touching me" screaming at him. He felt soooo bad. Needless to say we take extra care now when processing the jalapenos and other hot ones! OUCH :haha: I can laugh about it now. But not that day!

Hope everyone is feeling well. AFM--pretty good day today. I can't help but rest for 2 hours every afternoon it seems. I don't really sleep I just lay there and sometimes watch a movie, sometimes just eyes closed. Oh well...I guess I'm glad I have the opportunity to do so--makes me feel lazy :) Especially when I didn't get up till 9 or 10! Work in 3 weeks is gonna kill me if this is the routine I am getting into! Making homemade pizza for dinner with fresh basil, banana peppers, bell peppers, tomatoes and garlic--all from the garden! YAY. I'm so hungry. :)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## lilmackate

Light bleeding tonight.....not a good sign...if I add up all the facts then I know I'm having a mc. I have just lost all hope.


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry lilmackate... I hope you're okay and still hope for good news for you.

lol membas - DH and I have the exact same funny story! He is a spicy food enthusiast and... yeah, now I always make absolutely sure he washes his hands well! Hope you start to get more energy as you ease into 2nd trimester. :) The pizza sounds delicious.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, hope everyone had a good start to the weekend!

Fairy, so good to have you back. FX'ed that it's an easy hop back on the TTC train for you and you get a super quick sticky BFP!

Lil, hang in there honey! :hugs: 

Shey, how are you doing?

Membas and zb, I had a similar experience too! It was the first night of DH's and my honeymoon... the night we got married. There was a huge whirlpool tub in the hotel room we were staying in that night until we took off on our actual honeymoon, so we decided to get in. I had that warming massage oil packed for our vacation and we decided to use a little bit when we were in the jacuzzi. DH was rubbing my back using it, and somehow I got it on my hands too... shortly after I must've had water in my eyes or on my face or whatever, long story short wiped my eye with my hand and literally felt like my eyeball was being scorched out of my head for the next hour! Needless to say it was a pretty big mood killer at the moment, but now it is a funny story to talk about remembering our first night as a married couple. :haha:

Still not sure if I'll test tomorrow morning or not. Was feeling EXTREMELY bloated today, like my fat pants barely buttoned! BB's were also very sore. Usually they are slightly tender before AF but nothing like this... also lots of blue veins appearing, not sure if that always happens during this part of my cycle though. The biggest thing standing out to me is the bloating... I hardly ever bloat before AF and I've have def never had it this bad. Still not sure about testing tomorrow morning, I think it will depend on my temp in the AM and I'll go from there. AF is due Tuesday so not like I have super long to wait anyways!


----------



## zb5

lol at your story, Sweetpea... :) Your symptoms sound promising! I'm keeping my FX'd for you.


----------



## Amygdala

Girls, I think you just gave me a complex about spicy food! :haha:

SweetPea, your symptoms sound so promising!!! The veins were one of the first things I noticed and bloating definitely says early pregnancy as well. Can't wait for you to test!

Lilmackate, I'm so sorry it's looking like it didn't work out this time. Still hoping for good news for you. But whatever the outcome, try staying optimistic about the future. This will happen for you and I hope it happens really soon. :hugs:

Membas, I hear you with the "laziness". My body just shuts down in the afternoons at the moment. I sit down and put my feet up "for five minutes" and next thing I know I've been asleep for an hour. But if your body needs rest it needs rest. I've also developed a particularly fun new symptom in the form of lower back pain. Will try some gentle excersice and belly dancing to see if that sorts it out but I'm not hopeful as it's been there for days now. I say roll on 2nd tri.


----------



## lilmackate

so ladies the bleeding never picked up even though I expected it to I still have brown when I wipe (TMI I KNOW Sorry) but it was just a small amount last night of brown anyway but I freaked out! As you all know I didn't test yesterday at all I was so proud of myself well I tested today I could'nt resist and drum rollllllll the line is much much much darker! I really hope I have put myself through hell over nothing. I know ladies I have lost my marbles this has been an awful week and I was a little crazy to begin with so you take an almost crazy and stress her out badly and you get a phsyco really fast lol. Sorry anyway if you all could still pray for me and my lil bean I would be so grateful! so here is the picture!
 



Attached Files:







pgtest3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea I totally think this is your month you have classic symptoms!!! so lets get the wine glasses out and fill them with water!! =)
Membas OUCH to your story wow the story really sounded beyond painful!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmac, rooting for you!! Sticky sticky dust your way. 

Sweetpea, you have serious self restraint!!! We are due some more happy news around here! 

Those chilli stories sound SORE. Ouchee.

AFM, more emotional roller coaster today. Lost it in a car maintenance shop over baby car seats. AGH. I guess one week on am not gonna feel great really am i?

RIght. Gotta sort some stuff.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--you are probably gonna have those moments for a while now. Allow yourself to have them. :hugs:

Sweetpea--I guess see what your temp does tomorrow and go from there! But remember if you test and it's a BFN, you aren't out till witch shows. PMA you'll get your BFP this month! The bloating and sore BBs sound very promising...and the veins too. Mine took a while to show up but some women definitely get those before BFP and it's a first sign for them! Exciting! :)

Lil--line def darker today. I hope all is well and you get answers tomorrow.

ZB, how are you feeling? 

Amy--glad to hear I'm not the only one that 'sits down for 5 min' and ends up sleeping for an hour or watching a 2 hour movie! 

It's 9:45 am here and I'm still in bed! Woke up an hour ago but haven't made any moves to actually get up. My stomach will force me to here shortly as it' desperately going to be in need of breakfast. SO is gone today so it's quiet here...have a 7 year old birthday party today so better save my energy for that! :) Have a good day ladies.


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks buches fairybabe! and yes it will take a long while God bless you!
Those stories are upseting I can't imagine. =0 really funny though he he sorry ladies Idon't mean to laugh at your expense.
sweetpea any word?? You have so much more restraint than I do lol obviously who takes three friggen tests a day... seriously I am so weird. lol My husband says that he is embarrased for me he he oh well! he'll get over it! =) seriously though I think you are haveing some pretty awesome symptoms!!


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, that test looks great! I hope the blood test at the doctors comes out good tomorrow and the brown spotting doesn't mean anything. :)

Fairybabe, doesn't it seem like suddenly there are babies and mothers and baby things all around now? It's unfair! I'm sure it's not as bad for me, but it just keeps reminding me of what we can't have right now. :( Also I'm going to visit a friend next weekend who has a 2 year old and a 6 month old... what am I thinking?

Well, I took a big step yesterday and told my mom... well I didn't tell her we had actually tried, but I told her we were planning on it and now we have to wait... I cried on the phone. Of course she tried to tell me I was too young anyway! Almost 28. But she didn't have me (the oldest) until she was 30. :shrug:

membas and Amygdala, thanks for making me feel a little better about NOT being pregnant. :haha: Sorry, just kidding, I know all the symptoms are so worth it! Amygdala, hope your back pain goes away soon.

Sweetpea... I want to see your BFP already!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, hope everyone is well. Lil, that test is def darker, looks very promising now!

AFM, tested this morning with an IC around 5am, still pretty bleary eyed but couldn't lay in bed any longer as my bladder was exploding! I last went to the bathroom about 12am but I couldn't wait another second to go... seems that I've been getting up in the night to pee for the past few days when usually I go at least 8 hours in between. Anyhow, thought there might have been the faintest hint of something, but wasn't sure so went back to bed after the 10 mins of analyzing it. Woke up again around 1030am and looked at the test dried, and there is a line there but could be an evap, so took another test with SMU, after a 4 1/2 hour hold. Same thing, thought I saw the faintest of faint lines, and after it dried, same thing as the other one. Usually when I take the IC tests, if I end up getting an evap after the test dried, I can only see the line if I hold the test at an angle, and these faint lines I can see when looking directly at the test. Tried to take a pic but my phone won't focus close enough to get one where you can actually see anything. So faint I can't tell if they have any color though, so we will see how my temp goes tomorrow, as it started dropping at 11 DPO and AF came the next day. I might try another IC before bed tonight and see if I get the same result.

Didn't want to waste an FRER at only 10 DPO unless my temp went up today, and it was exactly the same as yesterday so that's why I just used an IC. If temp stays up or rises tomorrow morning, I think I'll try an FRER for the hell of it. If it goes down, I think I'll just wait to see if the hag shows her face. BB's are still sore today and having a weird mild crampy sensation every once in awhile, but bloat has gone down... not sure if I should get my hopes up or not. STAY AWAY :af: !!!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, sounds promising Sweetpea! I never see any sort of evap or faint line on my IC's... they could be a different brand though. Yay, now I will have to wait til tomorrow to continue living vicariously through you. :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Sweetpea I hope it is your :bfp:


----------



## Dinah

I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for your lilmac! So hope its good news tomorrow.

Fairybabe - keep taking it one day at a time :hugs: and lean on your DH when you need to, he sounds like a real keeper :cloud9:

Sweetpea! just posted in your journal too, so excited its all looking good :thumbup:

Carbafe - how are you my BSB? Hope things are good.

AFM, starting to get more and more bloated. no sickness yet (touch wood!) but plenty of twinges and pain and *drum roll* had to get up in the night to pee lolol! :haha: I can't remember the last time I've ever had to do that!

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

Aww Dinah wish you the best of luck! Im testing again in 2 days.


----------



## Dinah

thnx Shey, does seem to be going ok so far (not to jinx it! *touch wood*) lol

Good luck to you, so exciting that AF has stayed away! Here's hoping for a BFP for you :dust:

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

Thank you Dinah! I will post test Tuesday night


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea! :happydance: You're probably safer not to get your hopes up but you can't stop me! :haha: Can't wait to read about your proper BFP so I can tell you how happy I am for you!


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you sweetpea! it all sounds so promising and like amy, i'm gonna get my hopes up for you! i hate those cheap tests...they drove me nuts. today i was cleaning out my bathroom drawer and throwing out the few things i had left (cheap PG test, cheap OPKs and other OPKs as they'll all expire before I need them again, PMA). I decided to pee on that last cheap PG test for fun...I still can't get my test line as dark as control on those stupid things....never has been--but if I were to take another, then BAM in seconds it would be there just as dark. Anyways....I guess they serve their purpose and it's nice that they are cheap so we can pee on them as much as we want without breaking the bank! :) I can't wait to log in tomorrow and see that you have a BFP!!! PMA and :dust: for you!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well girls, sorry to dissapoint but got a BFN on FRER this morning at 11 DPO. My temp had gone up (started dropping at 11 DPO last cycle) so I was hopeful that I'd get a positive this morning but no luck. Think I might be out as AF is due tomorrow and I got a neg today... I think I'll watch my temps and test accordingly the next few days, unless it stays up I'll just wait to see if AF comes.

Thanks to everyone rooting me on!


----------



## Fairybabe

You are not out til the ugly witch shows her fat face!!! Your chart looks great still. (Not that am stalking of course!!).

These tests are flukey. And don't forget how much HCG is present depends on when you may have implanted, cos you don't start making HCG until it implants. So if you implant on 5 or 6DPO then it's had 5/6 days to build up. But if you only implanted on say, day 8/9, then it's only had 2 or 3 to build up, hence showing up later. 

Still rooting for you!!!

Fairyxx


----------



## zb5

I'm still rooting too! You're not out yet!


----------



## lilmackate

give it a day or so and then try again... you have symptoms so i don't think you are out.... just give it a bit. =) Good luck! baby dust!!


----------



## Shey

well the :witch: got me this morning :cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no Shey!! Ugly stupid witch. Big hugs. Fingers crossed for next month.

Zb5, to answer your Q, yes, there are babies, bumps and babystuff EVERYWHERE!! Turn onto eastenders this eve (haven't watched in ages) adn there is Sam Mitchell with a bump!!!! Oh am almost laughing it's so perverse! Cos if i don't laugh, i will cry some more. 

Lilmack, how you doing today?

Carbafe, you are awfully quiet recently? Hope it's cos you are having a fun and busy time! 

Night, 

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Evening all

Shey - :hugs: sorry to hear that :( FX for next cycle for you.

Lilmac - did you get some answers yet? I hope all is ok.

Sweetpea - silly goose! you are def still in! I have PMA for you, its all still looking good to me. I didn't get my BFP until 15DPO (AF was 3 days late)

Fairybabe - great to see you around, I hope you get to try again soon, still sending :hugs: and prayers for you

Carbafe / Amyg / Membas - how you all doing?

AFM, still not a lot going on but I'm feeling ok about it. I'm sure there will be plenty of time for MS and other unpleasant symptoms. Not heard back from my GP re midwife app so will phone them tmw.

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy and Dinah hope ya'll are doing well


----------



## lilmackate

Shey I'm sorry that old hag came in and messed things up this month. Lots of baby dust for next month.
I'm doing ok I still don't have answers I went for a blood draw today and the results will be in tomorrow sometime. I am still having a brown bleed more like a spot but today there is definitely more of it and that really scares me. I am always checking for it....
So I really need a dictionary to help me with the terms used here lol I don't know that TTC talk ladies so forgive me if I ask from time to time...lol... what is COS, AFM, DH, and GP ok I think that's all for now... sorry about that but I wanna follow a long and I get lost sometimes =) 
I hope everyone is feeling ok. How have you been feeling fairy?


----------



## Fairybabe

LIL, 
AFM= As for me
GP, General Practitioner (family doc here in uk)
DH = Darling husband

Dunno what COS is. 

As for how am feeling, well, very very flat. Trying hard to feel joy over anything. And just empty, physically and emotionally. But doing best to get busy and fight it. No denying the ease at which the tears spring up tho. Praying it passes. Just feel so out of control of my own body. Early days. Thanks for asking. I didn't see your first few posts. When did you mc and how far were you? (if you don't mind talking about it?)

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Hey fairy no I don't mind to talk about it it's good to talk about things even when it hurts. I was 6 weeks and 3 days not very far along but it hurt regardless. I started spotting on Monday the 12th of July at night it was just pink and only on the toilet paper. I had taken a very long walk before the blood so I was telling myself to be calm that maybe I burst a blood vessel however I was freaked out I laid in my bed and just talked with my husband and said well there is no more so I think I am ok.... in the morning that changed it was full on blood dark too i had my very first appointment that day I had scheduled it 2 weeks prior I walked in and was a mad mess full of tears. The nurse sent me to the ER for an ultrasound and for blood draws.... my ultrasound discovered nothing in my uterus but a large mass in my right tube the mass however didn't have a Heartbeat and to this day we don't know if it was the baby or not. My levels had came back as 60hcg which at over 6 weeks is very bad so I knew then I had lost the baby. The hospital sent me home with papers about miscarriage and ectopic pregnancy and all the warnings regardless my body took care of everything. I was a mess for 3 weeks and wanted a baby now even more than before so I didn't wait to try even though it was possible ectopic my doctor said wait 3 months and so stubborn me switched doctors and this doctor told me since it wasn't a confirmed ectopic I didn't need to wait and that there is no reason to they used to say after a MC that waiting was a must but he said that was considered old medicine. So I tried again and I am pregnant again but I am a mad mess not knowing if everything is ok..... anyway that's my long story sorry....
Thanks for defining stuff for me it helps =)


----------



## zb5

Shey, stupid AF! Pamper yourself today! Chocolate and wine :)


----------



## membas#1

Sorry Shey :hugs: 
:dust: for this month!


----------



## Shey

thanx zb and membas! guess I'll have to go do it again


----------



## lilmackate

I just got the results of yesterdays blood draw my hcg was 154 so it has increased.... I don't know if that's a good number though. The nurse said the doctor was going to look at it and then call me in the morning. I guess I just have more waiting.... I do think my dates are off I feel like I may only be 5 weeks or so along I am thinking I found out on a pg test way before a period would have been due like 4 days or so... I guess I will just need an ultrasound =)! Anyway I am going to try and not drive myself crazy I have stopped testing with the IC and I am just going with the flow. Thanks for all of your support! =) from 29 to 154.... does that sound ok to you guys?


----------



## zb5

That sounds good to me lilmackate... it's much more than doubled. I hope you can get an ultrasound soon so you can stop worrying! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmack! Isn't the important thing that it doubles every few days? I think the range of numbers can be quite wide, so the doubling is the key thing. Looks good! Thanks for sharing your story too. I can TOTALLY understand how anxious you must be this time around. What's your view on the time to wait between m/c and trying again? 

Membas!! Congrats on making it to Prune!! 

Hey Sweetpea, how you doing?

AFM, more of the same really, poas yesterday to see the positive line fading in colour, so that's good (oh the irony!!). It was a lot paler than saturday's stick, so it shows the hcg is on its way out. So hoping to see a BFN on Sunday, cos once all the hcg is gone then it means my hormones can kick in again and start gearing up to ping the eggies. So after that i'll start praying for BFP's again! Mental huh?

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, that sounds like good news to me. I'll keep crossing my fingers for you but I'm pretty sure an increase like that is good.

Fairybabe, it's so good to read that you're looking to the future. Of course it's not going to be easy and you have every right to be sad still but it's good to see that you're also planning and thinking about better times. With regards to waiting: The BBC had a story a wee while ago saying that you actually have increased chances of a healthy pregnancy within the first few months (I think it was 6 or so?) and that waiting was old advice that shouldn't be followed anymore. I guess ultimately you have to follow your heart anyway though and decide when you and your body are ready. And if you decide that that's asap then I know everyone here will be rooting for that BFP with you.


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks ladies! I need the encouragement! I am still spotting brownish and some times reddish so I'm nervous...
Fairy I agree with amy as long as your mc was natural my doctor said I didn't need to wait.He also said that telling a patient to wait is"old medicine"so babe if you are up for it then do it....I didn't even have a period before getting pregnant with this child so you should be fertile if you want to try then I feel it's fine. :)
Is everyone on here from the uk?


----------



## Dinah

Lilmackate I have my FX for you, those results sound more reassuring. I hope you get the answers you need soon and all is well :flower:

Take care all
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, I'm in Scotland and there's a few other girls from the uk. But some Americans as well, you're not alone! ;) 

I don't want to jinx it but I think I'm finally over the worst of the first trimester. Still SOOO tired every day and feeling sick occasionally but so much better than a few weeks ago. I just wish I didn't have to drive to work for an hour every day, I think I'd be doing quite well without that. But then where would I be without something to moan about. :haha:

How is everyone today?


----------



## lilmackate

Doctor just called me and said because my levels aren't as high as they'd like and due to bleeding that I'm having the start of a mc.....I am devastated however I felt this was going to happen he said if the bleeding picks up I need to call him or if it's after hours to go to the hospital...I am so hurt and don't understand why I'd have two mc back to back....just pray for me as I really need it.


----------



## Shey

lilmac I am so sorry to hear that hun. my prays go out to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Lilmackate! That's just awful. My heart goes out to you, i know the pain of one loss, but the pain of two? Sending you big hugs and love and prayers. Life can be so cruel sometimes. 
Look after yourself and be kind to you....
Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, I'm so sorry! :hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Lilmackate, I'm in Scotland and there's a few other girls from the uk. But some Americans as well, you're not alone! ;)
> 
> I don't want to jinx it but I think I'm finally over the worst of the first trimester. Still SOOO tired every day and feeling sick occasionally but so much better than a few weeks ago. I just wish I didn't have to drive to work for an hour every day, I think I'd be doing quite well without that. But then where would I be without something to moan about. :haha:
> 
> How is everyone today?

Amy--Glad you are feeling better! I too started having better days back to back in week 9. I still have rough hour or two in the evening if I'm too bloated, and I'm tired, but otherwise I'm doing OK! and enjoying life a little more :)


----------



## membas#1

Lil--just read your post. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Lilmackate - So sorry for you going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## carbafe

Lilmackate so sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully the doctor might have some answers as to why its has happened that might help for next time. :hugs:

Shey sorry AF got you ! Fx'd for next month. I hope you can pamper yourself and have a nice glass of wine before next months trying.

Sorry I haven't been here much the last week. I have actually been reading but haven't posted. Been feeling a bit blah Nothing terrible just feel a little nausous all the time but not actually being sick so I feel lucky about that but feeling tired and a bit sick all the time starts to make you feel a little spaced out :) 


We have also been busy cleaning and tidying our flat as we are putting it up for sale and looking to buy a house :) Hopefully before the baby arrives ! :) So we have been spending our evenings (me in between lying around on the couch in a hoodie feeling :sick:) cleaning out cupboards and making numerous trips to the dump. We for some reason have acquired a whole load of junk both our own and our old flatmates including flippers, a broken seat, three pairs of yellow spray painted wellies and a broken hoover to name just a few ! I am excited about moving though :) Just hope I am not too big when we do ! 

I have my first appointment with the midwife next Wednesday and my scan 2 weeks on Wednesday so we are really looking forward to that. 

Hope everyone is doing well I know a few people have been having hard times recently so :hugs: for everyone.

OO Dinah my BSB i think I noticed my bra being a *little* tight today :) so I will keep you up to date on any further developments :) Have you noticed any improvement ???


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you everyone.... I think I am in denial but I am not throwing in the towel until my leves drop and I have heavy bleeding.... When I was looking it up online most sites agree that hcg levels will double every 48-72 hours in the begining.... mine went from 29 to 154 doubleing every 69 hours yeah that's at the higher in but whatever my doctor said since it wasn't doubling every 48 hours and because I am having blood that I will most likely miscarray but heres the thing this blood is only coming out when I use the restroom... it is brown red so I know that's not good but it's not a lot just on the toilet paper I am not even wearing a pad or panty liner.... I spent this morning crying my eyes out and praying on my knees I have to get all of this out before my babies wake up they shouldn't see mommy being a mess... this can't dictate the kind of day they will have. I don't want to believe it! The doctor said he wants me to still come in on monday for another blood draw to see if there is changes and then he said a nasty word...... something about a D and C sorry but HECK no I will wait this out what if he's wrong??!? I will wait at least until I get an ultrasound! Ladies he hasn't even seen me he is only going off my hcg numbers (which some places say are a low normal) and the spotting I am having how could he tell me I am having a MC. I am sorry but I can't accept this until my flow of blood picks up and my numbers drop.... I am hoping for a miracle! My stinking SIL (sister in law) was at the house this morning after I left the bathroom and my blood had turned red she had the nerve to say.. "i know you don't want to hear this, but maybe it just isn't the right time." WTFREAK does that mean..... then she said " you should have waited to try so that your body had time to heal" What does she know? My own doctor gave me a green light..... anyway I am so frustrated and hurt... I can not accept this I wont until I have clear cut facts. WOW, I know.... I am so sorry but I had to get this stuff off my chest. I may wait a cycle if this is for sure a MC but I wont be waiting longer than a cycle and that's a fact. If my lil one joins his siblings in heaven then that is at least a beautiful place with a wonderful welcoming party. I will hold my babies someday and that's a fact... Sorry I just cried again... I think I am done now.


----------



## Shey

Thank you Carbafe

lilmac I hope that next month will be your month as well. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmackate. Totally get what you mean. You are right to question the doctor's judgement. Ok, so maybe in his experience your results to him mean that there will be a m/c, it doesn't mean he is infallible and that ALL caution shouldn't be taken. And i agree, it's a bit early to be talking D&C (unless of course he thinks there is some danger to you in not doing it soon), firstly, just to make sure there isn't still some hope,and secondly, if all hope is gone, to let your body do things naturally first, which will be less traumatic and invasive for you. I HATED the idea of having to have such a procedure, hated the idea of anything being taken away, even though i knew the baby was gone. Luckily my body has done it for me and so no need. Remember, YOU make the decisions and give consent. He can advise but he cannot force you. So maybe if the bleeding continues, ask him how long you can wait medically before having such a procedure. 

As for your SIL. That was TOTALLY out of order. People think they can get away with saying the most insensitive things. Someone said to me "well, you know, you've had a busy stressful year and maybe if you conceived around less stress, it just wasn't a sensible time to make a baby." I hit the roof!!!!! (Firstly, compared to what some people experience in life, there wasn't that much stress, and i didn't feel tooo stressed, and how dare they anyway!!). Also the comment about your body having time to heal, RUBBISH. Yeah, if you had been late preggers and your body had been all stretched and used all its resources, then yes, it makes sense to recuperate. But as i read somewhere, if your uterus is not ready to be preggers again (lining not thick enough etc) then implantation won't occur anyway. And if your doc had given you the all clear as there were no complications, then who is she to question it? And there are plenty of women who are lucky enough to conceive before their first period after a m/c and go on to have a successful pregnancy. I just pray that's still the case for you. Ooooh, Lilmack, i'm all angry for you here! 

Sending you big outraged hugs!!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy you are the best! I am so glad you totally get where I am coming from. This has been absolute hell for me. I do think I am throwing in the towel tonight and going to the ER for answers it's worth the 150 bucks I will loose. I might get an ultrasound and see what's happening! I thought it was insane that he would mention d and c since he hasn't even seen me..... but whatever it will NOT happen unless it absolutly needs to. 
Thanks for thinking my SIL is bonkers too I was so pissed I wanted to lean over and smack her... lol but I didn't I just said I don't think so to both things she said. She ended up saying sorry a bit ago so that makes it a little better. I told her that I understood not knowing what to say when someone you love is hurting but I wish she hadn't had said that to me. What do you say? Almost anything can hurt after or during a loss. I think it's just best to say I will pray for you and truly pray for this person.... that would have made me feel much better than what she said! Anyway fairy I am so glad for you Thank you for being so supportive!!!
I hope all the ladies on here are progressing well and or getting preggers!! =) 
Thank all of you for your well wishes and prayers.... I am going to go to the ER in a bit (after I put the babes to bed so my DH doesn't have to do it alone) when I get back I will post the good or bad news.... =/ again thank you!!


----------



## membas#1

thinking of you lil--good luck at the ER. i hope it's better news. you are wise to trust your instinct and not listen to some doctor that hasn't bothered to see you or do an ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

How's it going lilmackate? Any news? I agree, it seems awfully early to be talking about a D&C when your hcg is only on the low end of normal... :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

ugh, it was so hot here today--i worked today and i live about 10 blocks from work, i drove my car part of the way so i could walk just 6 blocks...lazy eh? considering i carry a backpack with my computer, purse, etc. in it--my back was sweating just 6 blocks! house is cooling down quickly though and high tomorrow only in the 70's so i can live with that! considering i grew up in the heat i sure have become a wimp this summer with the pregnancy. :) 

lil--hope you were able to make it to ER for an ultrasound. Hope the results were more positive. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Really bad news.....my cervix is closed my levels are rising like 241 really really low but a rise however there isn't a baby in my uterus! Doctors said I mc but my body still thinks it's pregnant......so I will be needing a d and c because of my body not doing it's job....I go to the doctors first thing to schedule the surgery....I guess I just don't understand why my body missed this...I will have more answers tomorrow....ultrasound guy was an ass...he said"who told you you are pregnant"I lost it at that point! I'm sick with sadness but at least I have some answers now...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh honey... that's just sooo rough. Hope you slapped the sonographer!! Our bodies can get confused if there's just a tiny piece of pregnancy related tissue (eg starting cells of placenta) left attached to the uterus, so it keeps producing preg hormones, that's why it is important that our bodies get rid of it as fast as poss and if our bodies won't do it, we need a helping hand (as well as to avoid infection). I know it's hideous to think you have to have that procedure, the only positive thing i can say is that it will make sure your uterus is super clear and ready to prepare itself for a healthy pregnancy next time. 

(AFM am just praying my preg test is totally clear on Sunday, cos otherwise i'll be joining you in the d&c department. Am thinking it will be, but still nervous.) 

It's just soooo unfair that you've had to go through this. Sending you big hugs across the atlantic pond. 

As for the sonographer comment, doc in A&E (our ER) said to me "so, how did you find out you were pregnant? Did you just use a home test or did a doctor do it properly?" From his tone the clear insinuation was that i might not actually be pregnant!! I informed him i had done about 6 tests (!!) and that i had done some 2 weeks after the first to be sure. And that i had been charting and used OPKs and timed our babymaking to the right days etc. Then the sonographer the next day said "well we can confirm that you were pregnant..." Oh really? I hadn't noticed. Patronising to**ers. I hate the way the medical profession assumes that as a woman, you really have no idea about your own body at all! 

All you can do is rest and be kind to yourself. None of this is your fault, life just deals us some crap sometimes and there is no logic to it. Hope your family are looking after you.

Big hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, I think Fairybabe really said it all, so I just want to add :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Be good to yourself and take comfort in your family and just give yourself time to get to grips with this. Things will get better. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry lilmackate, that sounds so difficult. :hugs: Fairybabe and lilmackate, both your sonographers/doctors sound like jerks! Home tests are so reliable these days, plenty of doctors tell you to use on them and then as soon as anything happens they start questioning you? Ugh.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amygdala! Happy Prune week! 

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: lil. sorry you are going through this. many thoughts with you and your family. take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies I am home now from surgery I had a d and e he said that I had a missed miscarraige and that my body continued on even though the baby died. I really am so hurt but I will be ok I have a wonderful husband who is taking care of me. Thank you all for your well wishes.... on a positive note I asked my doctor how long I had to wait and he said that no sex for a week but after that if I am ready he is fine with that and that still there is no real need to wait..... I don't plan to wait so hopefully I will heal body and mind and then get trying again. You have been such a back bone for me ladies thank you all so much!


----------



## Fairybabe

hey Lilmackate, that's great the doc said no need to wait! And D&E less drastic than D&C, so that's good.

Hugs to you all. It's crappy, but your turn for a bouncing babe soon!

Go rest. And tomorrow, have a nice big glass of wine, whilst you still can!

Positive vibes to you

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

lil :hugs: glad you are home. get some rest and you'll be back to TTC very very soon! I'm glad you don't have to wait. sorry for what you are going through. big :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

I'm going to use my journal as an updating about my doctor's appointment today so those of you that want to read can. I just want to be sensitive to those experiencing loss right now and may not want to read. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

membas.... tell us everything you are going through and experiancing I may have had a loss but you shouldn't have to filter your feelings or changes that was a nice thought though so thank you but be excited and journal what you want as for me it is fine that all is well I am so happy that you are having a healthy baby!! God bless you! and keep us updated =)


----------



## membas#1

thanks lil :hugs: i just wrote about it in my journal (link in my signature)...but short story is the appointment went good and we got to hear the heartbeat at 171 bpm. it was exciting...nice way to end the appointment which included not so fun things like me being nauseous and a pap smear. blah. but i did love hearing that HB.


----------



## lilmackate

171 are we thinking a girl...hum maybe :)....sorry you are sick that is the worst part of the first trimester but it should pass soon. Yay good doctor visits are fun!


----------



## membas#1

oh is that the tale, that girls are higher HB than boys? i told SO the other way around. OOPS. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, i second what Lilmackate said. Yeah, our losses hurt, but that doesn't detract from the joy of your growing bambino/a. And seeing you progress as far as i got and beyond (now am just a teensy bit more rational) is actual hope giving...you are helping me see it can be done and that not all pregnancies end in disaster. So go ahead and share. Great that your appt went so well. Now i thought a fast hb meant a boy.... ;-)

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Hum now Im not sure about the hb thing....maybe I will google that...lol


----------



## membas#1

i checked the wives tale goes that 140 higher girl, below 140 boy...but i'm also still in the early stages where it can vary and be quite high...so who knows, but it sure is fun to speculate! :)


----------



## lilmackate

lol ok I had thouht high meant girl.... but yall made me second guess myself..... I was like crap I am wrong he he boo yaaa I was right lol jk if you guys haven't noticed yet I am a strange weird kinda person I love being silly so I'm sorry if I am a little over the edge sometimes also I get through pain by laughter so..... yeah I will be making myself laugh whenever possible so jokes make me happy =) oh boy I think I am still loopy from the anestisia (spell) doc said I was supposed to be sleeping for the rest of the night but.... yeah obviously I should listen to him... =)


----------



## membas#1

laughter is good medicine :)


----------



## lilmackate

wow everyone is quiet today.... How is everyone? does anyone have updates or good news? How are you feeling fairy is it getting any better?
Membas hows the sickness? 
Everyone else I hope all is well!
I am surprised at how I am doing I am sad and cramping really bad, but I guess since these last two weeks were awful and I know it's over it's in an odd way a relief.... but I am still sad but I am looking forward to the future it's looking like my doctor will let me try asap I plan to do it asap I mean bleeding stops I am trying lol...... I want this so badly every loss increases my need it has gone from a want to a need over these last 4 months.... 
Anyway I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Shey

lilmac I hope things get better for you and you get another :bfp:

asfm Im waiting for AF to go away so that I can try again


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls
Am feeling a bit better....gearing up to getting going on the TTC. Really not in the mood to temp each morning at the mo, so am just gonna start peeing on an Ov stick each afternoon until we strike lucky with my first post m/c ov. I'll do it every day just because i have NO concept of when it might happen. If we then make a baby, no need to carry on but if the witch arrives, then at least i will have a start date for the cycle and will only need to do it nearer to when i would expect to Ov. Just wanna get going now. And really want this bank holiday weekend to be over. I know that sounds weird, but i would have been 12wks yesterday and our plans were to announce the pregnancy after the bank hol weekend. So i still have all of that in my mind. So am hoping that once we get past the bank hol etc then i will feel even more like looking to the future and will stop thinking each day "I would have been x weeks adn x days by now". 

Lilmack, glad you looking to the future now. Identify with the "need".

Shey, hope your AF finishes fast and you can crack on! 

Sweetpea? ARe you ok? Thinking of you with your Mum today. Praying for a nice clear result of good health for her. 

Carbafe, Amyg, Dinah and Membas, keep on cooking those lil beans! 

Back on Monday!

Good weekend to all

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Shey

Aww Fairy I hope things get better for you. I wish the best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Shey thank you! What is it 10 days to ovulation.... wooo hooo this is the month for you I am pushing it in my mind and the dust is floating your way! fx'ed for you.... 
AFM I baby dance every other day for literally two weeks dh has to just get over it.... I really don't think he complains though =) I bd starting the day after period and every other day until6 days before a period... =) I gotta cover all the grounds ya know.... it's hard work trying to get pregnant!!! I never let more than 3 days go by without bding lol anyway this will be my schedule as soon as the doctor gives me the green light...... ahhhhh a lot of work needs doing! =) =) Anyway.... Do any of you use the OPK's if so did they work... maybe I could cut all the bding down... who am i kidding though it wont matter..
Car and dinah how are you guys... any awful symptoms yet?? I always find it interesting how different people and different pregnancy's get different symptoms....I had it all with my first but with my second I just had morning sickness... all day! =) anyway how you guys feeling?
Amy anything new with you?
zb when is your appointment I have been thinking of you I hope dh is still doing better...
Anyways ok I am just curious... I lost my babes but I still want to see how you guys are doing and I hope ALL is WELL!! I will be joining the ttc gals again very very VERY soon! =)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy sorry I had written this and then went potty and then finished... I know that urgency the feeling of I must get pregnant, for me at least, I have to have it more than ever not that a new one would replace the lost one (that is never the case), but there is just something about a mc and being so close with your baby even early on that pits it into our souls.... idk for me at least, getting pregnant again helped in the heal of the loss.... helped... didn't completly heal the hurt... that hurt will always be there to some degree... so in total this was mc number 3 for me I had cayden then a mc and the pg with gaige right after my mc and he was healthy so I expected that to be the case this time..... =( but maybe it will be after I heal from this... I hope. I know all the dates of loss... 12/26/07 07/13/2010 and 8/26/2010.... dates of official loss.... it sucks! Anyway fairy it is so possible to get pg right away and I hope that you do!! Remember I got pg two times right after mc Gaige in Jan... before a missed period!! and this time my mc before a missed period. Gaige was healthy!!! so don't worry about that I think that mc's for the most part are just awful things that happen with our babes chroms for the most part. I bd like crazy.. I don't know anything about the opk's but I wanna cover all possible times lol! =) good luck


----------



## membas#1

afternoon ladies. lil, you are sounding positive and that's great! keep your positive attitude! 

fairy--good to hear from you. i know it's a tough weekend for you-- :hugs: wish i had words to make it better, but i do have lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :)

how are all the other ladies doing?

afm i'm having an alright day--cried my little eyes out this morning...HARD cry/GOOD cry...I needed it I guess. told SO i feel worthless right now--he said 'you aren't worthless, you're pregnant' :) well i feel a little worthless right now...my house looks like shit, my laundry (although clean) has lived in baskets for 2 weeks cuz I'm too lazy to put them away, i don't want to cook (eating out suits me fine and we never eat out), only time I feel like :sex: with SO is in the morning, so I feel like we don't spend as much time together (he sort of spends his evening time in the living room now since i'm usually pretty uncomfortable and tired in the evening, and i'm in the bedroom usually zoned out on TV or internet after 8pm). So that was my pity party this morning. I'm over it--sort of. house still looks like shit but SO and i agreed that we'd get it taken care of this weekend since we have company coming for a week next week. SO went out to lunch with me today so that was nice after my morning cry. 

now i'm headed for a nap--we have a little 9 month old we are babysitting tonight until midnight (OMG I haven't stayed up till midnight in FOREVER); he's the cutest thing ever and SO told me that we are going to keep him until his baby gets here (he keeps asking me where is HIS baby is :) makes me laugh).


----------



## membas#1

okay--serious question here looking for honest answers. i have another TTC thread I belong to that has about the same number of ladies as this one. 3 of us are PG in that thread, ~4 are not yet. today it was brought up that it might be time to make a separate thread for all to chat in (PG/TTC/on hold etc...) so the ladies that aren't yet PG don't have to see our tickers, updates etc., if they are having a rough day, so the current TTC thread has gone back to just TTC ladies (I'll still read but won't post so my tickers dont' show etc...). we've all agreed to do that, and there are no hurt feelings etc. 

So i'm curious if there are any women on this thread that (honestly) would prefer this to really just be TTC vs. the mix it has become. If so, we could always make a Summer 2010 Girls TTC/PG/WTT thread that all could post to and leave this one for the TTC/WTT ladies. Just want to be sensitive to others since this came up today in my other thread. I just want to give everyone a chance to speak up in case some of you are worried you might offend someone or whatever. :hugs: love you all :)


----------



## Shey

membas that is a good idea. I'd join it


----------



## lilmackate

I personally like the mix.... hearing how you pg ladies are doing keeps me going even though I just lost mine.... so it would be worse for me to get pg join new ladies and mc to go back to a ttc... I like this set up.. =)


----------



## membas#1

i'm perfectly fine staying with this setup--i really like it and prefer having just the 1 thread to follow but i'm one person, so don't want to speak for everyone else. just putting it out there for opinions. i have a little 9 month old passed out next to me in bed. he's so cute--we had a great time babysitting. took him for a walk, played with a tambourine, threw him in the air and made him laugh lots...and only crying was at bedtime, so i took him outside and walked him up and down the sidewalk till he fell asleep--all of 5 minutes later. :) what a fella.


----------



## zb5

oooh membas, i am staying with friends this weekend who have a 2 yr old and a 7 month old... too cute! The best part is since there are two I'm constantly needed to help/hold one of them. Amazing... I'm only sad DH isn't here to appreciate it, but we are having a nice girl's weekend. :)

As for the TTC vs everyone thread... I don't care either way. I have been thinking I'll be spending less time on here soon now that TTC is postponed... but I'm attached to you ladies and always want to see how you're doing. :) We'll see.

Lilmackate and Fairy, glad to hear you are looking towards the future. FX'd for a speedy, sticky BFP!


----------



## Amygdala

Hm, that's a toughy. I really feel that I made some (virtual) friends on here so it'd be sad to loose those (from my perspective) that are still ttc/wtt. But at the same time I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. So I guess it's up to everyone else. Can I suggest though that if we do split up, we could have a general thread somewhere, where we just talk about everyday non-baby things so everyone can still join? Or would it be an idea to just post here but without our signatures? There's a button to switch them off for each post individually somewhere...


----------



## Dinah

I'm ok with whatever the majority wants for this thread. That was good of you to ask Membas. I will miss peeps if we split tho, so also like Amyg's idea for another 'chat' thread.

Fairybabe - :hugs: and good thoughts, I hope you are ok.

Lilmac - :hugs: and good thoughts also, its great to see you so positive.

Zb5 - I hope you carry on calling round to chat but I do understand if you want some distance for a while :hugs:

Sweetpea - sorry AF got you. How is your mum?

Carbafe - I didn't think I was seeing any 'improvement' yet but DH commented on it last night so I guess so ;)

Going to meet my midwife for the first time on Tuesday. She is coming to the house. Looking forward to that. Told my boss yesterday, she was super excited for me and very lovely.

Aww Membas and zb5, those kiddles sound cute. I love meeting up with friends who have kids and helping out. 

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Hi all. 

I am happy to either split or stay together. I think it is up to the TTC ladies. I wouldn't be hurt if we needed to split but would love the idea of a general chat thread so I can keep in touch with everyone as I would miss you all !

Fairy hope you get through this weekend and it gives you a sense of a new start (obviously you will never forget but hopefully you will have a chance to look forward) :hugs: :dust:

Lilmac i am glad you are sounding so positive. I hope you are back to TTC soon :dust: :hugs:

AFM I am still feeling a bit yuck but thankfully still nothing to bad. It is amazing how quickly I feel better when I eat. Although it only lasts about 20 mins before the sick feeling comes back lol Also feeling pretty tired although managing to get through the days not bad. I was so happy it was Friday yesterday and I didn't think I could do another 9-5 with out a few days rest !! Hubby and I are doing even more tidying today :dohh: so hopefully this weekend will be enough to get us ready for the photos and hopefully viewers soon ! More charity shop runs and dump visits this weekend ! I am still in my PJ's though so I suppose I better get dressed and do something ! Last night I made hubby bring me things to sort while I sat on a bean bag feeling sleepy :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey ladies just wanted to check in quickly. My mom's test came back all clear yesterday, I couldn't be happier. I think that is why I'm not really upset that AF came this time... was just so thrilled for my mom that I didn't have time to get upset over it. 

The only part that sucks now is that I have almost a month to wait until next ov bc of my long cycles... will be checking in here and reading but probably won't post much in the meantime, not much to talk about really! I kind of like keeping the group together so there isn't a bunch of different threads to check up on, but if other girls would like to split I'll make sure to keep up with you all.


----------



## lilmackate

sweetpea I am so happy your moms test came back clear that is great news!
the tickers don't bother me if you started here why not finish here it's neat to see the journey of life =)


----------



## Amygdala

Oh SweetPea, you just made my evening! I'm so happy for you and your mum!!! :hugs: It's so good to see that some of life's scare stories turn out to have happy endings. And hopefully you'll get your own personal good news in a few weeks time. I can imagine that the long wait is frustrating but hopefully you'll get your :bfp: soon and won't have to deal with those long cycles any more.


----------



## zb5

oh, that's great news sweetpea! i'm so happy for you and your mom :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea!! Yay! Fab news re your mum.

Re the thread. I would be sad if it split up. I like this little group and think it's a good support network. Apart from those immediate days after m/c, the tickers of you gals progressing don't deter me, and i like to see how you are doing. And i want t see how the rest of us waiting for our BFP's get on. So that's my two pennerth, am happy as we are. Thanks for being thoughtful tho Membas. 

Had a mini melt down yesterday. Just gotta do a preg test tomorrow and ring in the result. Then it's a new start for me i hope. Hurrah!

Have a good eve folks

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

I understand the melt down fairy....I thought I was doing ok but it turns out I was fooling myself today I am hurting and angry....I'm not understanding why my babes are dying inside me where they should be safe....this really sucks and I feel empty!


----------



## membas#1

well i'm glad the thread is staying together now that it seems most have weighed in and want to keep it the way it is. the other thread i'm on sort of brought this up and we were going to make a secondary thread that would include all at any stage, but so far that was never done, so i just don't post there--i'd be sad if this group split for sure. i specifically come here each day to check on you ladies specifically :) i love my summer gals!

hope all are well. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Yay for staying together! :happydance:

Fairy and lilmac, I think it's normal to have set-backs, like with any other grieving process. But the ok days will become more frequent and eventually you'll get more and more good ones as well.

Sweetpea, how are you doing? Are you trying anything to get your cycles a bit shorter or are you just letting nature sort it out? I have a friend who swears she had good results with a herbal tea mixture and EPO.

How's everyone else?

I'm ok these days, just still so tired. Posted that I was in Starbucks on facebook yesterday (which is very rare these days :D) and someone from work replied "Having herbal tea???". Grrrrr!:growlmad: They KNOW we haven't told families yet. Luckily my sister-in-law is away at a festival and I saw it quite soon and deleted it. Just hoping none of the cousins read it now... I can't wait until this is out there and we don't have to worry about anyone finding out anymore.


----------



## carbafe

Sweatpea that is great news ! 

I am glad we are all staying together :) 

Lilmac you are bound to have up and down days. Hope you are being looked after. 

Fairy i hope things progress quickly now :) Do you need to wait for AF ?

Amy that is a bit annoying of your friend ! I specifically told my brother and sister in law NO comments on facebook ! hehe 

I have had to come home from work today as I am just feeling so sick and dizzy ! I think I have quite a high metabolism normally and if i dont eat lunch etc I feel dizzy but it is 100 times worse the last few weeks. Need to eat about every hour. Today all my usual snacks didnt work so i tried having lunch early but still felt like I might faint so thought I better come home before I keeled over ! Bought a Mars Bar on the way home .... probably not the most nutritious but thought the sugar might help till I can think of something better to eat !


----------



## Shey

Sweetpea Im glad that your mom's test's results were clear. Hope you are doing well

how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello ladies. Well b/hol weekend is almost over thank god! And my preg test was negative, hurrah! (Last time i'll be hoping for that result!). So i've phoned it into the hosp and my file in the emergency gynae ward is now closed. Thank god for that. 

So, in a moment i shall switch my wotsit back to TTC. I suppose more realistically it could be called not trying, not preventing, as i really seem to have lost any will to temp, or pee on sticks regularly, it's all a bit random. Lilmac, think we might take a leaf out of your book! Carbafe, doc said to wait for one AF, then try. But that's really cos it might be hard to date a pregnancy if we have no idea when i ovulated. Frankly, i don't care about the midwife being confused re dates, that's what scans and blood tests are for. If my body lets us get preggers before an AF, then it does. If not, well i will soon after that. SO there we go. 

Willing you ladies with lil beans to make it out of 1st Tri!! A couple of you are nearly there! And it's time for a new BFP around here! Any of you got bumps showing yet?

Sweetpea, i recommend acupuncture to help get your cycle back on track. Though i have to say your last cycle was lovely and clear and defined between pre ov and post ov which is better than some of your earlier ones! 

Lilmac, hugs to you re how you are feeling. I think it's healthier to let these feelings out than bottle them up. So ball those eyes out and scream if you need to. The more you let them out, the less damaging they are. 

Right. Time to have a bank hol glass of wine (whilst i still can - PMA PMA PMA)

Cheerio

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Shey

Tonight BF and I are BDing then I thnk we will do everyother night


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies. it's a nice cool rainy day here and i'm quite pleased :) i have laundry and cleaning to do and meeting a friend for coffee/tea at 2...so the rainy day weather is right up my alley for the day. remind me i said that when in a few months we'll be back to rainy cool weather for 7 months! ha!

carbafe, sorry you got to feeling bad. i had to eat every hour or two between week 6 and 7--and i hated it. not because i'd get dizzy, but really nauseous. i dont' think i'm eating quite that often now, but still eating more often than i ever have before. i'm really surprised i haven't even put on a pound. 

fairy--glad you are back to TTC/NTNP :) you have a great attitude and i have great hopes for a quick sticy bfp for you (well i have that hope for all of you!)

amy--i'm worried about the facebook thing too! especially cuz i have a few close friends that i told early but not family and all are on my FB. scary--i check it frequently but so far all have been really good. 

AFM, well we told 2 sets of parents last night on the phone. it was fun and i think they are happy for us. you know, we both got the mom responses we expected...sort of motherly and cautious, but it turned to excitement and my mom was offering me names before she got off the phone--but made a few comments that made me think perhaps she was caught off guard and probably hoped we'd wait a year after getting married. like "so you are gonna have a baby 4 months after you get married?" uhhh...yep, we've been engaged 9 months and living together 3.5 years...and I'm 34 years old...ya really think there's some big difference between 4 months after wedding and a year after wedding. but all in all they are happy. my stepdad was great. SOs mom was great on phone with me, SO got a weird vibe at first, but that could be just him and his expected relationship with his mom...you know, what he thinks her tone means, same with kind of how i read my mom. whatever--we had fun telling folks and will continue the process this week. i still have 1 set of parents to tell and SOs dad, as well as my siblings. Then we'll announce it to our friends (a few already know) and coworkers. Feeling okay these days--need a rest/nap mid day, and wake a lot in the night and can't get back to sleep, but i can still sleep late since i'm on vacation, so that's what i do. SO and i had a big fight saturday--got lots of crying out and frustrations out. Now we move on and sunday was much better. :)

oh and fairy--your question...no visible bump for me yet. figure it'll take a while. some days i look about 5 months but that's just gas and constipation (ugh)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg and Fairy, I'm trying soy again, although upping the dose this time, to hopefully bring O forward. 40 day+ cycles are starting to get ridiculous, so I am praying that it works! I'm not sure about acupuncture mainly because of the cost. I'll have to search around for different prices and see if I could possibly work it into our budget if nothing else seems to work for us!


----------



## membas#1

Sweetpea--check your insurance. many offer alternative medicine coverage--mine covers 70%. perhaps your new insurance has something similar.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh will do Membas. It kicks in Sept 1st so I as soon as I can access the coverage info online I will def check it out. :flow:


----------



## zb5

membas, Amygdala, carbafe, sorry to hear you are now/still feeling sick! Come on 2nd tri so you can feel better and see some bumps! :) membas, when do you have to go back to work?

Fairybabe, lilmackate, Shey, get the BDing on! Sweetpea, I hope your cycle gets shorter this time... On the other hand, it only takes one egg :) I hope this cycle is it for you! Bring on the summer babies!

Well, I'm back from my kid-cation... spent the whole weekend playing with kids. The best part was when my friend told her son in the bath, "Don't pee on your brother!". Haha! :) I'm not the squeamish sort so I'm thinking I'll do fine with kids... :)

DH and I are feeling a lot better now about having to wait to try. For me, sometimes it feels like TTC never happened. You know... we talked about it and were waiting for years, then we tried for 2-3 months, now we are waiting more. So we're just where we were a few months ago. Same old same old.

I think I'm having an easier time of it because I've been able to talk about it a lot - with you ladies, some old friends, some work friends, and my mom. DH is having a harder time but I convinced him he needed to talk to people and I think that helped. He talked to both his dad and one of his friends who I know had trouble getting pregnant. They spent more than two years trying and ended up having IVF, but who cares because now they have a beautiful 1 year old, you know?

Now I just need to decide whether to go back on the birth control pill or not... I don't want to because I feel like it will just add one more hormonal issue for my body to sort out, but it's very possible we'll be waiting more than a year and the pill would be the easiest... sigh.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, glad you're enjoying the rain! Here in Scotland we get more than enough of that so I don't share your enthusiasm completely. :D Yesterday was a beautiful day though, sunny and just warm enough. Had a lovely walk by the river with a good friend (and muffins & tea!) and we saw a seal!!! Very exciting! :D

Sweetpea, I've got tons of "cycle tea" left. It's herbal but obviously not good in pregnancy so I won't use it up. Would be happy to post it to you if you want to try? I'll have to read up on posting loose herbs to the US though, don't want to end up on some homeland security blacklist. :haha:

Zb5, it's good to hear you're feeling better about things. And just think, really soon you'll be looking back on this, with your baby in your arms, and it'll just be a distant memory. Regarding conception, I would really really stay off anything hormonal. You just don't need another factor to sort out at some point. What would happen if you did get pregnant? Would there be a risk to the pregnancy or is it just unlikely to happen for now? We successfully used a combination of condoms and nfp for 1 1/2 years and I'd probably go for that. If you're interested, Toni Wechsler's "Taking Charge of your Fertility" is a great book on nfp.

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! We have SUN!!! God, thought it had forgotten about this little corner of the uk!! Membas, you would love the UK if you love rain!

Zb5, i second what the others say re going back on the bcp. It would be yet another hormone to confuse your body. If you are still charting it will be insteresting for you to see how your cycles/temps change as they thyroid drugs kick in as the thyroid is so closelsy involved in all the reproductive hormones. I loved Taking Charge of Your Own Fertility, one of the things that got me temping in the first place. Though as Amygdala says, worth checking out where an happy surprise preg would fit in re the meds you are having to take first, cos that would trump any decision you make i guess.

Sweetpea, if your insurance does cover acupuncture, and you look for someone, do your homework on who you go to. Am sure it's diff in the US, but here such things are not regulated and so virtually anyone can set up and call themselves a practitioner. There is a self-regulating body called the British Acupuncture Council and all their members ahve gone through the proper training and maintain proper standards etc, so maybe there is similar over there? Don't be scared to call someone up and check out their credentials. Also some make a point of studying extra/doing further training on fertility issues, so that can be a good pointer too.

Well, DH and i had a chat last night, decided that we don't feel like all the proper temping etc at the mo. Possibly the OPKs at the mo cos we don't know where my eggies are at post mc, but other than that, follow more of the blanket coverage approach over the cycle, more like the Sperm Meets Egg Plan (google it!) that i read somewhere at some time. Sounds much more fun and more focussed on us as a couple enjoying ourselves rather than charts and stuff. I'm also having acupuncture to help my body get itself back on track. If in a couple of months there is no joy then i'll whip out the thermometer again. 

Amyg, you made me laugh with your herbal tea and the US security!!! LOL. Ok, i probably shouldn't, as you are right to check, but i had this vision of you trying to explain away women's tea to stern looking officials!!! *chuckle*.

Right, better get this day started. Lots to sort out.

Have a good and positive day ladies.

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies! I really want to keep charting. I'm hoping to see my cycles changing or getting better somehow as my thyroid gets treated. The problem is that with my cycles we would need to use condoms about half the time. And DH haaaates condoms, he would usually rather just not have sex than use condoms. :( Does anyone have a favorite condom?? I know, I know, wrong place to ask... :D

Oh, and as for an "oops" - I think there is a risk of birth defects and miscarriage but not a huge risk. Still, I wouldn't want to do it!

Fairybabe, I think your relaxed approach sounds good. You can always bring out the big guns later. :)


----------



## Shey

zb glad you had a great weekend and hope things get better for you

membas how are you feeling?

Amy that was funny with the homeland security thing

Fairybabe I hope things pick up for you again and that things get better for you

Sweetpea I wish you the best of luck and that you get your :bfp:


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas!! Well done on graduating to Lime!!! Have a great 11th week!! Nearly at end of first tri! Yeeeeee haa!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Happy lime day Membas! :happydance: When's your next scan?

Zb5, I have a latex allergy so not that much choice when it comes to condoms. But I found this US brand, LifeStyles "Skyn" (black and gold packaging). They're made from some other, thinner material (can't remember what off the top of my head) and neither of us minded them much. Might be worth a try? If they're not the thing for you, you could maybe look into something less permanent than the pill, like spermicides etc? Don't have any experience with those though.


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5, we have found durex fetherlite ultra good. Apparently they've jsut brought out a new one..."real feel" so maybe give those a whirl! Enjoy the experimenting!


----------



## membas#1

Morning ladies. Wow lots of posts since I was last here. :) I like it! 

ZB--re condoms/bc. I'm with the other ladies--I wouldn't do hormonal. That being said in the US that limits you to condoms/other barrier methods or copper IUD (paraguard). I had a paraguard for about 4 months, but I expelled it and had to get the Mirena (small amount of hormones, not as bad as taking the pill for me). I really LOVED the paraguard and was sad it wouldn't stay put in me, but that's pretty unusual. My doctor tried 2 paraguards on me, but neither stayed put--we determined the mirena was slightly different shape/size and perhaps that would work for me--it did. Paraguard does cause increase in period flow though and I was really heavy so perhaps that's what caused it to come out. After our baby I plan to try paraguard again--we suck at using condoms and NFP makes my SO nervous. 

RE: The Rain--okay I don't really LOVE the rain, but yesterday was a nice refreshing break from lack of rain in the summer. It rains 7 months out of the year here, starting in October and ending 7 months later (pretty much). So I get really really tired of it! But it's a nice thing in the summer....just like sunny days are nice Fall and Winter! :) 

We have family coming for a visit tomorrow, so I have lots to do today. They'll be here about a week, and then I go back to work on Sept 7. Wow, summer's over. I go back on the day I turn 12 weeks. Good timing! Here's hoping my energy will be back!

We have an appointment on Sept 9 where we'll see baby again. Only because we are going to maternal/fetal medicine for some first tri genetic screening....They'll do a couple ultrasounds and take blood...so we'll see how baby looks at 12 weeks :) Kind of hard to get excited about that appointment though--just hope all tests turn up A-OK. Not going to worry myself about it though right now--wouldn't do me any good. Right now we are just planning on the first tri down's screen and CFTR (cystic fibrosis)--so blood draw and scan. When I called yesterday to make the appointment the people were the nicest I have ever talked to. That makes me feel good. 

Okay--better get day going...it's 11! :) took some time with SO this morning since we won't have much after tomorrow with company around. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas - Lime! :cloud9:

Fairy - Thanks for the info on acupuncture... if insurance works out then I will def have some serious researching to do! I like the relaxed approach that you are taking... SMEP sounds like a great idea. We tried to follow it last cycle but it drew out so long that even every other day was tiring!

zb - I have to agree with the other girls, the best we've found is the ultrathin durex ones!

Amyg - That would be great, as long as it doesn't cause problems! You could always tell me what all is in it and I can try and put it together here too. :thumbup:

Shey - How's your cycle going so far? FX'ed for you!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Happy lime day Membas! :happydance: When's your next scan?
> 
> Zb5, I have a latex allergy so not that much choice when it comes to condoms. But I found this US brand, LifeStyles "Skyn" (black and gold packaging). They're made from some other, thinner material (can't remember what off the top of my head) and neither of us minded them much. Might be worth a try? If they're not the thing for you, you could maybe look into something less permanent than the pill, like spermicides etc? Don't have any experience with those though.

We like the Skyn ones too, for as much as you can like them--they are pricey but if you go to a planned parenthood they'll be much cheaper :) They sell this kind and last time we went in we told the guy we wanted 12, and he said okay that's X amount (I think $10), and then he said "I threw an extra few in there for you" got home and had 25 skyn condoms! Nice guy :) Locally they would have cost $18 for pack of 12. Amazon carries them cheaper.


----------



## zb5

Oooh, looks like there are some favorites here. We'll have to check them out! :) Thanks ladies.

And membas, wow, lime! Baby's getting big! Back to the cute fruits I see...


----------



## membas#1

have to say i like the cute fruits better than the olives, but each weekly change is a welcome one :) 

had a pretty good day, thank goodness cuz i had tons to do. got most of what i wanted done, and will have a few things yet in the morning to do before heading to the airport a few hours away for family. i sure hope i feel well while family is here. i think i will--nice thing is we'll have 3 nights 4 days on the beach so if i get a little queasy feeling i'll go for a (rather cool) walk on the beach with lots of fresh air! yay! i can't wait to wake up and look out and see the great big ocean--my fave :) i won't be on here much after tomorrow until tuesday, so i'll be another fruit by then! i'll catch up with all of you after the weekend (unless i get a chance to sneak on before then) :) take care to all. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, have a great time!!!


----------



## Shey

Sweetpea it's going good. I have 7 days til I O. how about you?


----------



## membas#1

holy crap no sleep last night--i felt like i was on some sort of speed...i was tired but my brain just wouldn't shut down--and i was tossing all over so my body felt restless too. i decided to get up and try to get the rest of what I need done, done early so maybe I can get a nap in before the 2 hour drive to the airport, dinner and 2 hour drive back tonight. oh man i'm gonna be in for it. SO is going with me though I think to airport so I can sleep in car and make him drive if that's what I gotta do.

crap.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, sounds like you had a terrible night membas. Hope you manages that nap and can catch some zzzzs in the car as well. Lack of sleep sucks. :hugs: Guess we might as well get used to it though...

AFM, we've just arrived back from a very exhausting night picking up seedling's furniture. I know, it's so early, but we got a 4 piece set (cot/toddler bed, wardrobe, drawers, chest) in massive wood for £150. I'm so excited. It's second hand but so much better quality than what we could have afforded new. And it's in almost prestine condition anyway, so I'm very happy. Need to paint and put in a floor now (cork I think) and then the nursery's all good to go. :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw!! Amygdala, that sounds lovely! Yay!

Membas, no sleep is a rotten place to be. Fingers crossed for some good zzzzzzs tonight.

AFM, well, funny sort of day. Crazy aggressive lady and her husband had a go at me cos my super soppy dog tried to be a bit too friendly with theirs! Rare to meet such aggression in other dog owners, but kind of off putting. Angry angry people. Kind of freaked me out a bit, but my main aim was to get my dog away from her evil kicking feet. I hate violence and aggression. Especially towards animals or children. Then someone told me that they hoped i wasn't moping around after the m/c, as after all, there are worse things that could have happened as happen in the world. That's when i felt aggression! Yeah, technically true, but how to trivialise our pain?! Ouch. Totally insensitve. 

But then DH gave me a super gorgeous cuddle and let me finish his summer pie!! And the world seemed a better place.

Quick question....anyone ever had their opk sticks come up with pale lines every day? Before, it would start showing a faint line about 2-3 days before ov then get darker. These have had a pale (so not positive) line every day since saturday! Some days lighter/darker than others. Guess my hormones still doing loop the loop?! 

Carbafe? How you doin? Dinah? 
Zb5? Sweetpea? Hope you both doin well. 
Lilmack? How you feeling?
Shey, hope you doin alright too. 

Night all!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy - it seems that my OPK's always have a second faint line all the time, before and then after O. Not sure if that's how it is with everyone but I can always see a second line!

Membas - Hopefully you can rest on the way to your flight!

Shey - Just waiting to O, who knows when that will be?! LOL!

Amyg - Sounds exciting! Can't wait for piccies.


----------



## zb5

Ooh membas, I hate when I don't sleep! I am a big wimp about it. I just try not to think about that part of parenthood... hehe. I hope you have a good time with your family! My dad's coming for dinner tomorrow night, yay! :)

Amygdala, the furniture sounds nice! Great to get it over with too, now you can relax a bit more as you get closer to meeting baby. Although I'm sure there are a million other things you'll need to buy/worry about. :)

Sweetpea, Fairybabe, Shey: :dust:


----------



## Shey

Ok so according to FF I O on CD8 is it possible to O early in the cycle?


----------



## Amygdala

It's possible Shey but quite unlikely I think.


----------



## Shey

I never knew that Amy thank you.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey Ladies... I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while I've kinda been blah... I have been reading and checking on y'all!
fairy shey and sweatpea I really hope the bfp's come... it would be encouraging and awesome for some more ladies to have good news!
ZB how have you been?
Amy there is nothing better than getting awesome second hand stuff for cheap!! Truly not needed to buy most things new but I will say buying new is very fun.... well so is buying used =) I guess whenever we are buying for our little ones it's always fun. 
I hope all of you pg ladies are feeling better and get your energy back soon being pregnant is wonderful but boy is it hard work! =)
AFM I have a doctors appointment in the morning I guess I will have a pap to be checked on and whatever else... Again I had to face my pg sil and her belly is popping out nicely I am so happy for her but it is a reminder that I have lost two in such a short time... =( I will not be waiting infact Ialready am jumping on the horse (lol sorry) doctor said no sex nbut I have read about freak O's after mc and d&es so I didn't want to miss any chance..... i know it's bad. =/ I do know that there is still hcg in my system my ic's are still yielding a very very bfp so who knows when that will go away.
Oh and fairy I don't care if there are "worse things" your pain is your pain... if you punched that person in the face I bet they would cry and be in pain but you know what there are worse things than being punched in the face..... I'm just saying =) lol


----------



## Amygdala

lilmackate said:


> Oh and fairy I don't care if there are "worse things" your pain is your pain... if you punched that person in the face I bet they would cry and be in pain but you know what there are worse things than being punched in the face..... I'm just saying =) lol

Could not agree more! In fact I think Lilmac is suggesting a very sensible way of dealing with people like that. :D I'm sorry you have to deal with such idiots! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

had a few minutes cuz it's 6:30am and i've been up since 4:30 am...ARGH! all company is asleep so jumped on to say hi and hope to go back to bed shortly. told my other set of parents over dinner after they flew in--it was nice to tell some family in person vs. phone! they are really excited. we are headed to do some sight seeing today--i need sleep. more later.


----------



## carbafe

Membas i think the insomnia is catching ! I woke up twice last night once at 1am and the again at 3am. Second time I ended up getting up and making toast and reading my pregnancy book lol I was sitting in bed with the lamp on and DH doesn't remember anything about it. I just felt sick and hot and uncomfy and my brain was in over drive ! 

Amy exciting about the furniture :) It would be cool to see pics when it is all done.

Fairy sorry you had a rough day but glad you got hugs and pie !

We have had a busy week and I am so glad it is the weekend. I had my booking appointment with the mid wife on Wednesday which all went well apart it took three attempts to take my blood ! So i had a very sore arm afterwards and had to get all teh plasters off before I got back to work :) The midwife was joking that might raise suspicions. We are now so excited about our scan next Wednesday :) Can't wait to check everything is well and get my proper due date. At the moment the doctor has me as 10 weeks but I think I am probably only 8 weeks. 

In other news we have been running about mad getting ready for our schedule photos and survey and our flat went on the market last night and we have our first viewer tomorrow !!! So it is all go here which is ironic when all I want to do is sleep :) 

Hope everyone has good weekends planned and are all going to get spoiled by our OH's xx


----------



## lilmackate

carbafe- how cool would it be if you were over 10ish weeks.. that would be a step closer to the second trimester.... either way it looks like your sweet one is doing great pregnancy symptoms although they stink usually mean a healthy wee one!!!! =) 

AFM I just got home from the doctor you know I may hate the office but I really do love my actual doctor and I do feel confident that staying is the right choice. The sleep thing must be an issue for everyone because I am hardly sleeping my doctor told me that it was my way of grieving. Today we did blood draws he is going to check me for common disorders since I have had 2 mcs back to back and 3 altogether. He told me that he truly feels it was genetics since I have had two healthy boys. He still is doing the blood work just to rule things out. My pogestrone level on the monday before the d&e came back and it was very very low 6.8 which is bad I think it should be around 20ish I was concered about the d part of the e because I didn't want damage to my cevix but he told me that when they started the surgery he didn't have to dilate me I had already started doing that... so all evidance points to 100% I did the right thing and was having a mc.. I had been hurting with the ? what if in my head but now that has faded I know for certain. He told me to go for it and I can ttc now I am happy about that. He said that if I get pregnant soon call him asap so they can draw my blood to check progestrone just to be sure that isn't the issue and he said if its low they will supplement me. I hope I can concieve quickly but I PRAY that my baby sticks.... =(

I hope everyone is WELL!!! =)

Oh and also I love my facebook he he if any of you love it as much as me and wanna be friends here is my page facebook.com/ktmastersbug just send a message as to who you are lol I don't accept peeps I don't know but You all have been sortof a cyber family so anyway just putting that out there =)


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning Ladies!!!

Carbafe....good luck with the flat sale!!! Very exciting! Have you seen a place you want to buy yet? 

Membas, have fun with the folks. Lovely that you can tell them face to face. Amyg, i wanna see pics of the furniture too.

Lilmack, yay for getting back on the horse!!! And yes, i like your technique for dealing with insensitive people!! 

AFM, well, am errr, back on the horse so to speak! Just wanna OVULATE!!!!!!! (Ok, so patience not my strong point!!!). Day 21 now, if you count day 1 as the day i started to bleed. So i guess given how far along i was Ov may take a while, as all the hcg had to leave my system, adn that took about 2 weeks, so dunno, maybe it will be next week or the week after????? So either preg or AF in about 3-4 weeks???? who knows! Am still hurting, but finding am filling my head more with positive thoughts about getting preg again than with feeling full of thoughts about the LO we lost. Just don't scratch the surface too hard. Now we are TTC i feel better cos we are doing something, if you get what i mean. Whatever else happens i MUST ov before the next 2 weeks are done, cos i go away with my mum for a week, and would hate it to happen when i don't have DH on hand! Come on eggy!!! 

We just chose the cover for our wedding album!!! Can't wait to receive it. Such a happy wonderful day. I go all fuzzy every time i see pics. Can't believe it was only 6-7 weeks ago!! Feels like ages! Membas, how are your wedding plans going?

Right. Off to watch saturday morning cooking programmes wiht some lovely coffee and the dogs. Total bliss.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Hey all you ladies waiting to O - I hope it comes soon for you!

Well, I don't have much going on here.. ho hum. We are going to two potlucks this weekend, one today and one tomorrow. DH is making a cheese ball for both, so I don't have to do anything. :) Good husband! He cooked a delicious meal on Thursday when my dad was here too. Yum! Why am I usually the one who cooks when he's so good at it? :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Hello Ladies!! =)
Fairy I hope you get the o!! It is so hard not knowing when that will happen and wondering if you missed it or if you are going to miss it. I would just do what you had planned at the sperm meets egg thing. =) As for the sad thing my doctor wanted me to go to a support group but I don't want to do that. I have nothing against them I just feel it isn't for me I bring it up though because maybe there is a place near you... Anyway having a MC totally sucks it is the worse thing that I have ever been through... and I have been through some things =/ I have three angels in heaven =( but at least they are in a beautiful place and that is the ONLY thing that gives me comfort I would rather have them here with ME! I have some anger issues right now sorry about that. I hope you get your o soon and that you have clear cut signs of it!!!!

ZB YUM YUM to the cheese ball omg I want a cheese ball so badly now!

AFM I am in a state of confusion, frustration, and Anger. Why would two happen back to back!!!! One ok it hurts really bad but theres nothing I can do but two what if it's me!!! I really am freaked out I want another baby so badly but I don't want to be responsible for another little life lost :(... I have a pulling feeling in my heart that it's my progesterone I just feel like I know it. I feel that BC messed up my hormones massive style and my body is going crazy. When I get my blood work back and my Doctor calls me I am going to tell him my idea and demand tests and even pills. I have read that progesterone needs supplemented before a confirmed pregnancy so what if I do get pg again right away like last time... You see ladies I am driving myself crazy. Cayden (my three yr old) keeps lifting up my shirt and saying "I wanna see your baby. Mommy I lub your baby." I tried to explain about the MC but he doesn't understand and everytime he says that it's like daggers to my heart. He also says that he wants a sister because he already has a bubby... Anyway I think for the first time ever I am going to bbt and chart all of that I have read that with temping you can make sure your progesterone levels are rising so I am going to try it... Any advice? Do any of you have thoughts about the progesterone thing and also the temping? I am in much need for answers... =) Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi lilmackate! I'm so sorry you're going through this and all the worry and the questions that come with it. Speaking to your doctor is a good idea I think. I normally think charting is a great thin but I think you have to be careful in your case. Charting can give you a great sense of what your body is doing if you keep it up over a few months. But temperatures can vary quite a lot months to months so beyond telling you when you're ovulating (if you're lucky), you won't be able to read much from it in your first month. So if you fall pregnant again straight away it might actually scare you more than reassure you, because you don't yet know what's normal for you. That said, if you still want to give it a go "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Wechsler is a great book on the subject. I plug it at every opportunity, but it really was eye-opening for me when I first read it.


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies!!
Aw Lilmack, it's no surprise you are questioning all of this, of course you are wondering what the heck is happening. I second what Amyg said re the charting and the book... that's the book i used to get started and it also gives you examples of what diff charts look like, and goes through pics of ones where there are problems and explains them too. So have a damn good read first, and then see if you feel like doing it. Oh and if you do, i find it much more accurate to temp vaginally. Just keep the thermometer by your bed, as soon as you wake up, pop it in et voila! Just remember to wash it once you get up! Also, if you know when you ovulte you can get more accurate bloods taken to measure your progesterone. They always do it on day 21 of a cycle, cos the medical profession assumes all women ov on day 14. Many do, but a lot don't. So if you can say, well, i have ov'd yesterday, i want my blood test on x date, then at least you will get better answers. MAybe doing it will help you feel more in control of what is happening.

AFM, i think if it happens again i might consider a support group. But not right now. I'm feeling more positive and focussing on visualising me being pregnant and having a bubs. I don't want to sit in a group and focus all the time on the LO i no longer have. Like you, i am thinking of him as being safe in heaven and looking down to give us more love. I was having a really good chat with a very supportive person i know (she has had a mc herself, and now two lovely boys) and she said not to mentally separate myself from the women i see with bumps and prams etc. She said if i do, then it's like sending a subconscious message to my body that i am not a mother etc. That makes a lot of sense to me. So now i am trying to focus on talking about WHEN i am pregnant and WHEN we have our baby etc. It's helping. And is making me feel less like some sort of female failure. I think the acupuncture is helping too with calming down my emotions and helping me feel more balanced. I'm going to try and find a yoga class too. I was gonna do pregnancy yoga, so why not do it just for me anyway? And then WHEN i am pregnant it will make my pregnancy yoga classes go better anyway. 

On that note....anyone done yoga?? Am very confused by all the diff types!! 

Amyg, you are nearly out of first tri!! GO GIRL!!
Dinah? How's it going???

Any sign of eggs pinging out Shey? Sweetpea? 

Hey Zb5, how are you feeling? Have you started your thyroid meds yet? And did you decide what to do about contraception?

AFM, still waiting on the eggy. It's just ripening up in there to be a big fat juicy egg to make a big (not too big!!) bouncing babe. 

PMA to everyone!!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls hope you are all doing well!

Still waiting on O here, my CBFM went to high today but I've gotten lots of highs in a row before so not sure if it means much... maybe the soy is working to give me an earlier O this month. FX'ed!

Fairy, it seems like you have such great PMA! I hope that your body sorts itself out ASAP and you O before you go away to your mum's!


----------



## Dinah

Evening all,

Had a lovely week off work and got busy doing sorting in the house, some decorating and some getting rid of a lot of clutter :0) Also met midwife all went well and now have my scan date - 4th October! She pushed me forward a little also so I've put a new ticker in, I like the thought of being 8 weeks tmw. We have also told more family members including my grandparents who were so excited to be great-grandparents for the first time :)

Lilmac - I think you are right to question and push your doctors for answers :hugs: hope they figure it all out so you can have a healthy LO really soon.

Fairybabe - Glad to see all your PMA, it will happen for you I'm sure and I can't wait for it you so deserve happiness :)

Sweetpea - good to see you, hope O shows up soon!

Carbafe - hows it going?

Shey - hope you are ok

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Ooooh Membas!!!!! I know you are still on your break, but HAPPY PLUM WEEK and CONGRATULATIONS ON HITTING 12 WEEEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carbafe

O happy plum week Mebas :) 

Hope everyone is doing well today. We have our first scan tomorrow so we are both really excited and nervous :) I can't wait !! 

We have had quite a few viewers for our flat already which is great but it is tiring keeping the place tidy all the time ! We have had a little look online but haven't been to see anything yet. We are looking for a house with a garden and driveway so it will be much easier than living in a flat with a baby :)


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, good luck with your scan tomorrow! So exciting!!! We've got ours on Thursday and I know just how you feel. Excited but nervous but excited... :D

Membas, I know you're away just now but happy plum week from me too! So much cuter than the prune from a few weeks back. ;) Can you believe how far you've come from "poppyseed" only a few weeks ago?!

AFM, I'm not having a great day. Found out today that DH can't take any holidays at all until end of November so our holiday has had to cancelled. It was going to be a conference add-on, so still have to go to San Diego but now I'll be on my own. :( Sucks. We'd had one last pre-baby trip booked in spring, then the volcano hit, so we moved it to November. Grrr, not fair. And I was so looking forward to some californian sunshine and a road trip with my hubby. :( Guess that'll have to wait till seedling is old enough to come along now.


----------



## Dinah

Evening

Carbafe - so exciting re tomorrow. :hugs: hope all goes well and can't wait to see pics if you can share :)

Amyg - sucks about the road trip sorry hon :hugs: hope you manage to work something out and that you at least have fun in San Diego when you do go

Membas - happy plum week! hope you are having a great trip

AFM, a woman at work guessed I'm pregnant - hows that for getting chubby? lol! She said she just 'knew' but my bit of weight gain was also a clue.

Night all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all. Thanks for the plum wishes :) it's nice to reach the 12 week mark. I'm back home--24 hours later than planned due to car issues, and I'm exhausted. Sitting in a warm bath now, but need to eat so gonna keep this short and just say hi for now. Will catch you all up on my weekend with telling my folks and the rest of my family...all know now. Now onto work and friend folk :) 

I want to read up on all of your happenings and get back to you--but for now just checking in. I need sleep :)
xoxo


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning all!
I need some comforting I think. I just found some blood. It's only a teeny tiny amount, just a tinge really, but it has my thoughts going round in circles. I know some spotting can be normal at AF times, which this would be. But I haven't had any at all so far and what if it's something else? It doesn't help that my tummy is really tight and achy. I'm sure it's just constipation, but again, what if it isn't? I'm quite scared of tomorrow now, but in a way also glad that I'll be looked at soon. I haven't told DH yet as he's had a tough week (as have I) and I don't want to worry him unnecessarily if it's nothing. But I could really do with a hug. :(


----------



## carbafe

Our scan went well today was so lovely to see little one :) I was right with my dates and I am 9 weeks 4 days so will need to go back in 3 weeks for 12 week scan. She said she wished Midwifes listened when ladies told them they thought they were earlier or later otherwise you need to go back. I don't mind as I got to see baby early :) She said everything looked fine, one little baby with a heartbeat :)


Amy :hugs: i think you should tell DH just so you have someone to share with. It is good that you are getting your scan tomorrow so you can check out what is going on. Maybe it is worth giving your midwife a call so she knows you are a bit worried and maybe she could see you after the scan ? Here we have a number we can call at certain times and speak to a midwife if you need to. If it is just a small patch hopefully it is nothing to worry about but I know that is hard to do. 


I have scanned my pics but maybe I will wait till tomorrow once Amy has had her scan and we can post together xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks carbafe! :hugs: Sounds like your scan went really well and I'm so pleased for you being given another one in 4 weeks time!
I've actually told DH, he knew something was wrong anyway. He's not too worried though which is good. My head isn't really worried either, it's just my heart that's scared. But I've read that this can be caused by a combination of swollen blood vessels in the cervics and constipation. I've been quite bad for the latter and this morning I noticed that the stretch-marky blood vessels I have on my leg are much more pronounced (they seem to come and go so I'm assuming it's to do with blood flow). So I'm thinking this might be harmless. Still staying in bed today though. 
But please send you pictures carbafe, I could use some good news! Plus or scan isn't until the afternoon and then DH's sister arrives soon after so I might not get a chance to scan them until Monday. Will update you all on how it went tomorrow though!


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome back Membas!
Carbafe! So good for you to see your LO alive and well in there. Very very exciting! Looking fwd to the pics. 

Amygdala, i can appreciate how scary seeing the blood is. Thank goodness for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure you've read it in the books, small amounts can be nothing to get concerned about, but always best to tell someone. As Carbafe said, maybe tell your midwife today and about how you have been feeling and be sure to tell the sonographer tomorrow. Resting up is a great idea. Rooting for that LO to be safe and snug in there and looking forward to your scan pics!

Dinah, oh there's always someone with a 6th sense about these things in an office! Hope she's good at keeping mum til you are ready to tell everyone else!

AFM could i be nearing the big O??? Might be imagining it but think my CP was higher this morn. I am away Sat and SUn, without DH. Oh i just know when that eggy is gonna ping!!! Let's hope it does it on Friday. That would be excellent timing. Wooo hoooooo. Better get busy and make sure there are plenty of swimmers lying in wait...

Hey Lilmack, how you doing today?
Shey? Hanging in there?
Sweetpea, did the soy do the trick or are you still waiting too?

Have a good day folks

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Shey

Fairybabe, Im hanging in there. how are you feeling?


----------



## zb5

Hi everyone,

Amygdala, hope everything's okay with your seedling! It's nice that you'll be able to check in on him/her tomorrow.

Carbafe, glad your scan went well! :)

Sweetpea and Fairybabe, may your eggs get big and healthy and pop! 

Shey, what's up? Did I miss a post? It looks like you are on a break?

Fairybabe, thanks for asking about me... I'm doing fine, except every time I get any little "symptom" I am blaming my thyroid... it's not too different from a 2ww :haha:. I've been taking methimazole, an antithyroid drug, for 3 weeks now. I don't think I've really noticed a difference yet but it is supposed to take 6-12 weeks for my symptoms to start going away. As for birth control, so far we haven't decided anything. We are in the non-fertile part of my cycle right now so it hasn't really been an issue. And, TMI, we've been having mostly oral sex recently, so I guess that's one solution... :blush: I'm sure we'll be trying out those condoms at some point though. :) I'm still leaving the possibility of birth control pills open, but I'll only do it if I really feel like other methods aren't working for us.


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, good to see you here! Hope those meds will make a difference soon.

I'm sorry for whining but this is killing me. Phoned the EPU and they can't see us today but moved our scan forward to 8:30 tomorrow. I'm just so scared. I'm trying to be positive but I just can't help going through all the what if's in my head. I keep touching my belly and willing seedling to hold on in there. I've had pains all day, nothing really bad though. I looked up symptoms for normal break-through bleeding and it says blood, abdominal and back pain. Then I read the symptoms for miscarriage and it says blood, abdominal and back pain. :nope: I KNOW I must try to think positive but right now, I'm finding that really hard. Wish I could just sleep until tomorrow morning. But then I'm so frightened of that moment when they see LO. I keep on imagining it and I'm terrified.:cry:
Sorry for overreacting like this. I realise that I'm going a little crazy here but I just can't help myself. Thank you all for reading and reassuring me and helping me keep a little bit of sanity.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, you are not over reacting. Sending you big hugs and lots of sticky dust for that LO to be digging in deep there. You never know s/he could just be just stretching in there for more room trying to make your uterus a little bigger and pop out of the pelvic area to higher up, which is what happens aroudn 12 weeks. Nothing anyone can say will make you relax until you see all is ok, so just sending you hugs and prayers. Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

zb yup I am on a break I need to get things straightened out and i want to work and get enough money to be stable and get a place of my own.


----------



## membas#1

Just a quick read before work and wanted to give Amy some :hugs: and let you know I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## DJ987

:hugs: to Amygdala. Without wanting to pry hun, have you and hubby DTD? As that can irritate your cervix and cause a small amount of blood. Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all for the support! No, we haven't DTD in about 3 or 4 days, so it's not that. But I have noticed swollen blood vessels and I have been quite constipated, and I've read that both can cause harmless bleeding of the cervix. So I'm thinking and hoping it might be that. Will let you all know tomorrow, thank you for being there!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Amyg! Will be thinking of you and praying for your little seedling to be perfectly fine and just getting comfy. 

Fairy, I'm still waiting but thinking that O is just around the corner! FXed FXed FXed!


----------



## Dinah

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Amyg, I hope to hear everything is perfect tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm afraid I have sad news though. It looks like we're back to ttc. Just came back from the epu and there was more blood and my cervix is partly open. We're upset, naturally, but ok I think. Still have to go in for my scan tomorrow to confirm the diagnosis. We're looking to the future though and intending to get right back to ttc. I hope I haven't scared you ladies too much. I'm sure in a years time, when I send you the first pictures of our LO, this will all just be a bad memory. I must get some sleep now, thank you all so much for being there! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--i'm so sorry. words cannot express. i wish for you some peace and healing during this time. my heart is broken for you. :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh Amyg I'm so sorry... :hugs: Hoping for the best of course but glad to see that you are so incredibly positive about the future if things don't work out tomorrow. Will say a prayer for you tonight, hang in there lovey. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Amy Im so sorry, my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala...what can i say. I'm right with you there honey. This is rough, really really rough. Anytime you want to talk, just let me know. The only advice i can give is to be so kind to yourself right now. And if you want to cry, then cry darn it. You are gonna be in shock, both you and DH. All my thoughts and prayers for you all. I can't believe this has happened to you too, and right at 12 weeks. 
Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks everyone! Unfortunately the scan confirmed what I had been suspecting, baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. I'm ok considering, and somewhat relieved that this suggests a genetic abnormality in the embryo rather than a problem with my cervix, which I had been scared of. I guess the big wait starts again for us now. Waiting for this miscarriage to happen fully, then waiting for a period, then waiting for that egg, then testing. I wish I could fast forward through the next few months but I can't so we'll just have to deal with it. I hope my body gets back to normal soon. Thank you all so much for being there.


----------



## Fairybabe

And you will get there Amygdala. I think i'm about to Ov, the signs are there. So i've gotten this far and you will too, and beyond.

I'm glad that you were able to find out how far along the baby had got. It might help answer questions for you later, and from what i've read is more likely to indicate that it's not so likely to be any underlying problem with you, but as you say, a problem in the development of the baby. None of this will be of any consolation to you now though. 

Go rest and take as much time as you need from work etc to recover. 

Love and prayers

Fairybabe xx


----------



## zb5

Oh Amygdala, I'm so sorry to hear that. Lots of hugs to you. I'm glad to hear you are being so positive about TTC again. You and DH take care of each other. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I'm so sorry to hear this there isn't anything worse than not knowing how you lo is doing and then getting that awful news... My thoughts and prayers are with you I hope your body heals fast and that your heart becomes less heavy over time. Who knows why these awful things happen I know I don't and I don't think I'll ever understand it! I hope you are doing ok I'm sending positive thoughts and big huge hugs!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! Its been rough for us cause DH had 2 deaths in his family within a week of each other and a friend of mine died too so thats 3 funerals we have to attend in 2 weeks, all of them from cancer. Anyway, we're holding on and making the best of it.

I've been away so long and i've missed so much, but i'm trying to catch up and there are no words to explain how i feel for Fairybabe and Amy, words are not enough, just know you are in my heart and i will be praying for you guys.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey, welcome back AJ! Sorry to hear you've been having a terrible time, sorry for the loss of your family members and friend. 

Hopefully this will be your month TTC!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I just wanted to let you know that I have been thinking about you all day and I have said some prayers for you and your DH. It's strange but I don't wish this on anyone and it twinges at my heart knowing you are going through this... I'm SO sorry!! =(.. 

Fairy how are you doing today? Have you O'd.... 

Hi AJ I'm newish I haven't meet you but I'm Katie =) I am sorry you have had so many deaths in your family one is hard enough. I hope you get your LO soon baby dust to you!!

How is everyone else!?

Sweet pea how is your mom doing? is she still feeling well?

AFM.... it has been 14 day since the D&E =(.. 2 days ago I thought I may have had O symptoms but not sure I may not even ovulate this month. Anyway, I have been bding as if I am Oing so if I did I hope it connects and sticks this time. I should be getting all of my blood tests back tomorrow they did three different tests since I am now classified as having recurrent pregnancy loss. I do know that I am going to make an appointment to talk to my Doctor I am so sure it's progesterone, but I guess I could have talked myself into that. I ordered some progesterone cream (lol I know crazy me) You are supposed to rub it in after ovulation and continue it until 14 weeks pregnancy. If I didn&#8217;t conceive I am to stop it after a certain amount of time to bring on AF. I am going to try everything I can to save my next LO from the same fate. None of my friends understand me right now they say to wait a couple of months and that I shouldn't try, but I feel not trying would betray my heart. Then I have some friends who are avoiding me like the plague geeeeez I confronted them and they said that they know I&#8217;m sad right now and they don't want to burden me with any of their problems... I don't know about you guys but that drives me NUTS what do we have if we don't have our friends. I told them to talk to me that I haven't changed even though I have sad moments but nothing&#8217;s changed and these are dear good friends who I know love me... I have really tried to act fine with everything I guess I just feel so alone. I may need to talk to someone about my feelings I may consider that support group I was so against my heart hurts so badly sometimes. My SIL told me she was having a boy last night and normally I would have jumped for JOY but I had to force a smile then come home and cry and I know that's not right I AM HAPPY for her and I love that I am going to have a nephew it just a reminder that with my first loss I would be 14 weeks and 8 weeks with this last loss and that's what hurts me not her joy but my loss. I love my babies the minute I learn about them so it hurts every time I've lost them. Sorry I was trying not to talk everyone's head of but I am a talkative person as you all have noticed! lol


----------



## AJThomas

^Talk as much as you need to, we are here for you. I haven't had any miscarriages but i have some idea how hard it is to be happy for someone else when you would do anything to have what they have; so dont feel bad, it's normal. I understand when you say its not that you're not happy for her, you just want it for yourself too.


----------



## Dinah

Amyg - I'm sending prayers out for you and your DH, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Make sure you take care of yourselves.

AJ - glad to see you back :wave: sorry to hear of your losses, sounds like a tough time :hugs:

Lilmac - sorry to hear you have friends withdrawing from you, I hope that they give you the support you need soon. In the meantime we are all here and I'm sure your family are there for you too :hugs:

AFM not much to report. few stomach pains today, and very tired.

:dust: and :hugs: all!
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Amy more :hugs: for you.

AJ--welcome back...sorry for your losses and rough time. I hope things settle for you soon and wish some peace for you.

Lil--what you are experiencing is totally normal. Allow yourself to feel those feelings. Anyone would understand.

How are the rest of you?

AFM, I'll update my journal tonight--we had NT scan and bloods today. We opted for the 1st tri genetic screening because I'm 34 and on that cusp of 'advanced maternal age' and I felt more comfortable doing the screen than not. Right now all looks fine, but bloods won't be back till Monday. New 'singleton' photos in my journal, and a bit on the ultrasound.

:hugs: to those that need it, :flower: to all!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Aj and dinah!! :winkwink: All of the ladies here rock lol

AJ how long have you been ttc hope you don't mind me asking... it's hard seeing the preggy bellies when you want one so badly! I have two boys and I am not understanding why I'm having MC's now, but I guess a lot can change in two years. It's my 3 yr old that breaks my heart he asks to see Mommy's baby the baby in the belly. :cry: He tells me he wants a sissy and I have to explain that mommys baby is in heaven... he is so confused I will be sure that he doesn't learn about the next one (God willing there is a next one) until the second trimester. I hope we can all get our preggers belly I know we all want one so lets make this our season!! WE will all have our babes in the summer 2011!! :thumbup:
Dinah you are too sweet! :hugs: I hope you are getting rest and that the pains aren't too awful your body is stretching wooo hooo lol I was ok with the inward stretching it was the outward stretch marks that killed me... don't worry those didn't come till my last two weeks :haha: LOL sorry couldn't help it :D


----------



## AJThomas

^I've been trying since the start of this year, so 9 months now.


----------



## zb5

Welcome back AJ! I'm so sorry to hear about the deaths in your friends and family. Sometimes it feels like everything happens at once, doesn't it? I had two deaths in my family and one family friend last fall. It is one of the things that made me feel like I was ready to TTC - it was just kind of a reminder that life is too short to wait for the things that are really important, you know? Anyway, :hugs: to you, that must have been an awful 2 weeks.

Amygdala, I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Lilmackate, I know it must really hurt to have had 3 losses. I hope you have just been unlucky and your body is working just fine. Miscarriages are so sad, but so common too. :( It's too bad that your friends can't be there for you right now but I'm glad you are finding support on this board. I have been to a support group before and it was pretty helpful. You might expect it to be really weird and awkward and full of crazy people, but that wasn't my experience. My group turned out to be full of pretty normal people talking about pretty normal problems. If you try it I hope that's your experience too!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, i think that support group sounds like a good idea, especially if you feel your friends don't understand. I'm sure they'll come around soon though, people sometimes just take a while getting over not knowing what to say. My friends have been great fortunately but I've been in situation where there was nobody there and it's not good for you to have to keep things to yourself.

AJ, I'm sorry this is such a hard time for you. Just remember to take your time and allow yourself (and each other) your grief. But also don't forget that life is full of wonderful things as well! Oh and welcome back here!

Dinah, those pains are a pain, aren't they? But so worth it in the end, you hang in there girl!

Membas! I cannot tell you how happy (and relieved) I am that everything seems to be fine with your little one! Somehow, knowing how quickly things can happen in first trimester makes it even more miraculous when things go well. Your baby will be fully formed now and just has to grow. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that bloods come back normal but I'm sure they will. I can't wait to see pictures if your little miracle in March or April.

AFM, I'm ok. I know it's a bit weird but I really am. I'm scared of what's to come with this miscarriage, I hate not knowing when I'll ovulate again but I'm so positive that we'll have another little baby cooking in no time. And this time it'll have all the right genes and be healthy and happy. And summer babies rock, my wonderful husband is one! He's been my rock through this. I could not possibly be any more in love with him or more grateful that he's there. That's one of the reasons why I feel I need to get pregnant again asap. He's going to be such a wonderful father, my babies are going to be so lucky to have him. So I just can't wait for them to join us. I'm not good at waiting, especially for something so amazing. But I'm sure that in a year's time, when I send you all pictures of our LO, this will all just be a faint memory.


----------



## AJThomas

Loving your PMA Amy! I hope your body gets back to normal really soon so you can have a lil bean soon.


----------



## zb5

I've always thought a summer baby would be great too. You can show off your bump with tank tops and t-shirts. And you don't have to worry about finding maternity winter coats or maternity long underwear either. :haha: FX'd that your body gets back to normal soon Amygdala!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ZB I may call my doctors office and get the name of that group I think I should go. I thought I was handleing this ok but the truth is other than you ladies I'm not talking to anyone. I really don't have anyone DH doesn't understand because he wasn't attached to bean like I was. I just have pushed my feelings deep and I can't sleep at night and I avoid preggy ladies just because I want it so bad it hurts... thats selfish isn't it I am not this person but I feel as if something has invaded my mind and is tormenting me.... wow I really need that support group lol. Enough of that from me =) no more boo hoos is isn't healthy... ZB how are you doing I know you should your WTT but are you on the medication I can't remember if they started you on it yet? Did you decide to take BC or NFP? I can't remember if I commented on that but I feel the BC messed up my hormones and I really believe that's why I am in this mess.... =(
Amy I am so happy you have a great support system and that your husband clearly loves you. Having a support team if crucial to this time. The ladies here are awesome but someone live and in person to hug and hold you is different. I really pray you continue to be ok and that your body heals fast and you O in this first cycle! 
Aj I am hoping you get your BFP this month for sure!! 
I do have a question I am trying the BBT for 5 days now and it's weird my temps are all over the place from 97.2 to 98.6 up and down up and down I am doing it the same time every morning as soon as wake up.... Do you think it's because my hormones are going crazy from the MC? or is this normal?


----------



## lilmackate

I'm excited!! I just got my order of 50 IC ovulation tests and 25 IC pregnancy tests woooo hoooo!!! yeeee HAWWWW!!:thumbup: Tomorrow I should be getting my progesterone cream so YAY!! I hope I didn't order a dud cream lol oh well... :wacko: My instructions for the OPK says test twice a day 10 hours apart so I took a test at 1 and I knew it wouldn't be positive but it was still fun lol Do you guys know if these things gain in progression as the hormone gets stronger? I have half the color of the control line (I know it needs to be as dark as or darker to be positive) does this mean things could be gearing up... I really don't want to waste these babies but I don't want to miss the surge either... Fairy I get your frustration not knowing when the O is coming.... rahhh.... I never used the OPKs before, but why not it's sorta fun :winkwink:. LOL my husband said.. "Oh no.. Does this mean you are going to be crazy again?" HERMM I don't think I was.... Thhhaaaat bad... OK so I know that with the PG IC tests I did go crazy and documented them but I was losing my mind last month. The OPKs will help with the pee on a stick urge... for now... :winkwink: Lord help me I am just to scientific for my own good... My inner monalog says ...."I must document this.." Sorry ladies but I am excited.... WOOOO HOOOO I love peeing on tests lol 

:dust: to all of you ttc... including me :winkwink: LETS GO GET THOSE :bfp:
Have you all notice I finally discovered the advanced post he he...


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, you haven't had your first period after your mc yet, have you? Because at least until then both bbt and opks won't work, so best not to start them, it'll just confuse and upset you. Nothing wrong with just trying though, just try to take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

hermmm no I haven't had a period yet... I didn't know they didn't work after a MC....:sad1: I thought that hcg just had to be gone... BOOOO that makes me sad.Thanks for telling me though because I don't want to waste them... How are you holding up sweetie?


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, im sorry to disappoint you. But yeah, best you know so you don't get confused. DH have decided to aim for BDing every second day or so (if we actually feel like it) until first AF and if that should arrive then we'll try properly, temps, opks and all next cycle. I've been told that after the mc is complete it'll take 4-6 weeks until first AF, so I'm just hoping time will pass quickly. I think the waiting and not knowing will be the hardest part for me emotionally. But we're both coping so far and I'm determined not to let this get us down. Bring on ttc!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I am totally ticked lol I just sat here and typed a book and something happened and the page went somewhere... rahhh I was just saying that I think it's awesome that you are so positive and that bding every other day should cover your O. I personally feel we are more fertile after a MC because that has been my experience. I got pregnant with Cayden in may 2006 had him in feb 2007 :thumbup: Then had a MC Dec 2007 :cry: I didn't have a period and was shocked to learn of Gaige the end of Jan 2008. Gaige was so healthy and perfect!! I had another MC July 2010 and then didn't have a cycle and got PG in August and lost that one too. I tell you this for a reason though I don't think the cycle and not waiting caused the MC I think something is going on with me... but I want you to know that it IS possible to have a beautiful healthy baby after an ugly sad loss my Gaige is proof of that. So you keep BDing and I am hoping in 4 to 6 weeks we will see your :bfp: posted!!!! GOOD LUCK I am thinking of you and fairy I pray that all three of us turn this around and have crazy wonderful positives in a few short weeks!!! I also pray that Aj and sweetpea get their :bfp: this cycle and that ZB follows I know how badly you all want this so I do pray for the ladies on this forum. I am also praying for protection for memba car and dinah may God wrap his hands around their wombs and knit the most beautiful babes together!!!:hugs: amy you and fairy are in my prayers! well and so is everyone... if you haven't noticed I'm a prayer lol not a player :haha: yeah bad joke sorry.


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you for that lilmackate! You give me hope that it might happen again soon. I guess before I think about that I have to get this over with first but it's good to know there are success stories like your beautiful son. They are both gorgeous by the way, what a lovely avatar! I'm not a prayer I'm afraid but you are all in my thoughts. And I just know that we'll all be sending out pictures of our perfect little baby boys and girls in no time!

Zb5, how's your treatment going? How are you coping with the waiting? I find that the hardest part and can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you. Hope you get your green light soon!

SweetPea, what's going on with you at the moment? 

AJ, I hope you and your DH are recovering from your hard times and managing to look at all the good things in your life.

Membas, carbafe, dinah: How are you all feeling? Membas, I can't tell you how happy I am for you for having cleared your 12 week scan!

DJ, are you still around? Do you have a bump yet?

Fairy, I think you'll be on your weekend away, but I really hope for you that you caught that eggy. And if you haven't, we'll be bump buddies next month! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Morning all. I hope this all finds you doing well and having a good day. Amy, you have a wonderfully inspiring positive attitude :hugs: Lil, Fairy and Amy--I know you will all have healthy 9 month pregnancies very soon! I hope you catch the next egg that comes your way! Sweetpea and AJ, I'm hoping for BFPs for you this month! Fx'd for you both--this is your month! Sweetpea, hope the soy is working for you and bringing O up a bit to shorten your wait :)

ZB, how are you? I hope you are doing well and hope you are able to get back to TTC as soon as your body is ready. I don't know much about thyroid issues, but I know you must be frustrated at the delay. I can only think that getting your thyroid under control will allow your body to produce a wonderful and healthy LO in the future :hugs:

AFM, I'm doing well. Night time nausea after dinner to bed time. Hope that passes soon--work is kicking my butt; it's hard to get back into the swing of things. I feel drained by the end of the day but managed to figure out a way to get a cot in my office for afternoon naps when needed :) It helped a lot yesterday just to close my eyes and stretch out for 45 min. I can feel that my uterus is starting to come from behind the pelvic bone, and feel more calm going into 2nd tri this week. Gosh I know you all say it's fine, but I just feel weird posting my stuff on here right now with all that has gone on with other ladies. I dont' know...

Just know I wish the best for all of you and I know all will be wonderful mommies someday soon! :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Amy I am sorry to hear your news :hugs: You sound as if you are being so strong. I hope you and DH are looking after each other. 

AJ welcome back and sorry to hear about the hard times you have had over the past few months. I hope you have some happy news soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I am glad you are doing well... sorry that work is kicking your butt and that you are so tired. Try to get all of your naps in your body really does need its rest. I enjoy reading your updates I go to your journal anyway I am still fine with you posting here I like to read how you all are doing with your pregnancies. 

I just realized that we are scientists I decided that I would still chart things and test just for practice and fun. After reading up on everything and joining that fertilityfriend website it came to me that we are indeed scientist's lol! :winkwink:


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, I might join you. Off to the hospital later for medical management, then will hopefully stop bleeding in a week and then resume temps and opks after a bfn. I guess as long as we're aware it might be all over the place, it might be interesting to see if we can make any sense of it. God, I'd never thought I'd wait for a bfn.

But autumn will be good for bfps, I know it! And for those who test soon, you might even be able to put a scan picture in your Christmas presents or letters. :cloud9: Myself, I'm hoping to start the new year safe in 2nd trimester. PMA all the way!!!

Membas, carbafe, DJ, Dinah, I love reading that your pregnancies are going well. I think everyone in here is doing so well with staying optimistic and supporting each other, so let's not dwell on the losses and obstacles, let's celebrate the successes!

SweetPea, how are you these days?


----------



## AJThomas

I love hearing about the successful pregnancies too, it would b really depressing and worrying if all we heard were the sad stories and none of the happy ones. You guys give reassurance that it is still possible to have a healthy, happy pregnancy.


----------



## Amygdala

Thought I'd let you all know that it's finally behind me. The last 5 days have felt like a year and especially this afternoon was tough. But I came out of it ok. Now for the healing and then it's all systems go for ttc. Thank you all so much for your support, I can't tell you how much it means!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--here's to PMA for that future BFP! Soon too!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, still waiting around for O and trying to keep busy! Sorry to post and run but this weekend has been INSANE as I was throwing a bridal shower for my girlfriends wedding that I am the matron of honor for... crazy crazy crazy. 

Glad to read that everyone seems well, this thread is so full of optimism and support and it is sooo nice to see that nowadays. 

Off to bed for me, so exhausted and have work in the morning!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, had a temp dip this morning, lots of creamy cm an AF-like cramps, was wondering if AF was gonna show up 9 days early (which has never happened before) but no sign of any blood so far so lets see. Really irritable today though, dont want DH to touch me or talk to me too much, really need some sleep.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, are you sure you've ovulated already? Because that does sound like my Os (with the exception of the not wanting to be touched:haha:). Have you had a clear temp shift this cycle?

Sweetpea, good to hear from you! I think keeping busy is the best way to deal with this ttc malarkey. It's all waiting, waiting, waiting, isn't it? First you wait for ovulation for what feels like a year and then the tww feels like another. Doesn't get much better in first trimester either! But it'll have been so worth it in the end! 

AFM, woke up at 4:20 and can't sleep so I'm off to online-shop for opks. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! I've been away all weekend, so hence no posts. 

Amyg, am glad things are sorted now physically and now it's on to healing and waiting to ov. Don't be surprised if it takes some time given how far along you were. The hosps say 4-6 weeks for a period, which means that when you factor in the luteal phase, you could ov anywhere from 14days from start of m/c. I think am actually Oving today, on day 30 since bleeding started (more on that in a mo). So assuming i do, and LP lasts the usual 10 days or hoepfully longer, it will be around six weeks when AF is due/bfp. 

Lilmack and Amyg, the OPKs are totally unreliable until all the HCG is out your system. Mine were very strongly positive in the first 2 weeks, and then faded out to very pale lines every day, then a good week with nothing, so that told me things were normal. Then last weds they started getting darker, so thought i would ov over the weekend, but my temp didn't go up, and then finally, last night, my OPK went properly dark for the first time. So hoping to see a temp shift tomorrow!! So Amyg, if you are going to use OPKs, wait til your negative preg test and to see them go from stronger to pale again before you rely on them. 

And both of you, have you found the Trying to Conceive after a loss thread? That's the pther thread i follow and it's incredibly supportive. It's nice seeing the tickers of women who have had m/c being at various stages of their now successful pregnancies. Yeah, theere's some sad stories of multiple losses too, but the women are very very supportive and it's a really good place to ask questions and get answers, or just to rant. Lilmac, the idea of a support group sounds like just the thing for you at the mo.
Sweetpea, hope your eggy pops too!

Membas, hope you get that energy surge soon! And yes, keep posting your preg updates, the positive is always welcomed.

AJ, could the temp dip and cramping and creamy cm be implantation??????? Here's hoping!!!!! 

And yes, here's hoping for lots of autumn BFPs!!! In nature, it's teh time to plant bulbs and seeds to flower next year...so a time of fertility i feel!!! 

Carbafe, Dinah, hope your beanies are doing some good growing in there! 

Zb5, i'm glad you are sticking around! 

Shey, how you doing? Take it easy lady.

Right. Lots to get on with. Hoping this morning's BD wasn't too late!! (got back too late last night!). Hope that as we speak there is a sperm burrowing into an egg and making our baby. 

Have a good day everyone.


Fairybabexx


----------



## Shey

Fairy Im good! how are you doing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Shey, glad you are good. Yeah, overall i'm doing ok too. Feeling really v positive at the mo. Still mourning our loss but also able to be looking forwards and planning and feeling good about that. I will be sooo happy if i defo ovulate today as it will mean my body is working again and that we are hopefully on the way again to growing a little family. I know i will be gutted if we don't conceive this cycle, but the positive will be that i am having cycles again. So there you go. 

Right, must tidy up. I have a fantasy of being a minimalist. I have so much clutter. Where to start???

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Aww Fairybabe that's good to always have a positive attitude. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## AJThomas

Amy you can check my chart but i'm pretty sure Ov has come and gone; i've never, ever ovulated so late in my cycle either.

Fairy i so hope you're right and it's implantation symptoms!


----------



## Fairybabe

AJ do you mean you normally Ov way before day 14/15 of your cycle? Maybe then ovulating when you have done is a really good sign this month as it will have given more time for lining to build up for a little embryo to implant and bury itself deep into?
Here's hoping!!!

AFM, just got another postiive on the OPK. So either haven't popped the eggy yet, or it's popped but only just and LH still high. Come on eggy and hope there's some spermies there to great it!!Think we will have to do another BD tonight to cover all bases so to speak!! What a shame!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Fairybabe said:


> AJ do you mean you normally Ov way before day 14/15 of your cycle? Maybe then ovulating when you have done is a really good sign this month as it will have given more time for lining to build up for a little embryo to implant and bury itself deep into?
> Here's hoping!!!
> 
> AFM, just got another postiive on the OPK. So either haven't popped the eggy yet, or it's popped but only just and LH still high. Come on eggy and hope there's some spermies there to great it!!Think we will have to do another BD tonight to cover all bases so to speak!! What a shame!!!!
> 
> Fairy xx

No I meant that at this point (cd21) I've never ov'ed so late, always day 14 to 17. Cuz Amy was asking if I'm sure I've already ov'ed.


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh!! Silly me! Your chart looks like you have Ovd. Fingers crossed for you! Fairyx


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, now that I've seen your chart, I agree that you've more than likely ovulated already. So fingers crossed that that was actually implantation!!!

Fairybabe, thanks for the advice on opks! Was going to wait for end of bleed, then poas 2 days later to hopefully get bfn (oh the irony!), then start using opks until AF comes (or hopefully stays away). By the way, this


Fairybabe said:


> And yes, here's hoping for lots of autumn BFPs!!! In nature, it's teh time to plant bulbs and seeds to flower next year...so a time of fertility i feel!!!

 is such a great way to think about this! Let's go get those autumn bulbs!!! :dust:


----------



## zb5

Oooh, good luck everyone TTC! AJ, sounds like promising symptoms, Fairybabe, your + OPK sounds like it's occurring right around the expected time, and Sweetpea looks like you should be Oving in the next week or so! Amygdala, best of luck with the healing process and hope you Ov soon!

I've been pretty busy too, mostly good busy. My advisor just said today that she's on board with me graduating in May. Yay!! That has been my plan for a while, but it feels good to have her affirm it. 8 months! I'm still sad we can't TTC now, but I'm looking on the bright side and thinking about how much easier it will be to write my thesis without being distracted by a bump. I'm an obsessive Googler, so I'm sure as soon as I get a BFP I will be googling symptoms, baby products, preschools, etc. :haha:

I also feel like my thyroid medication is starting to work. I haven't had any of my symptoms in a while like a racing heart or palpitations. I've also gained a few pounds, hurrah... Well, I don't really need the weight but it's a good sign in terms of my thyroid because I lost a few pounds when I started being hyperthyroid. (First time I ever lost weight in my life!) Anyways, I'm guessing my endocrinologist will still want us to wait a while to TTC, but I feel like if the medication is working then that's a really good first step. :) I'll have more blood tests done and then a phone appointment with the endocrinologist in a few weeks, so I'm hoping for good numbers. :)

membas, I hope you get that 2nd trimester energy soon! carbafe, Dinah, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies. 
I am sooo hacked off this morning. So, darkening OPKs since weds last week. Strong positive sun eve. Mon late afternoon, less strong positive and (yes, i know) a one later into the evening done at the same time as sunday's test, pale line, so negative. Sun eve, cervix high soft open. Mon night, low and closed and this morn the same. So.....where the hell is my temp rise?????????????????????????? I've been temping in the lead up to ov and so called following ov to confirm it has happened. It dipped down on Monday, so expected a lovely big rise, but althought it's gone up, it's just a little bit, like you would expect from one normal day to the next. And to top it off, i keep getting crampy feelings. So, have i O'vd or not?????????? And if not, what the heck is going on???

Seriously losing my cool here!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Hey Fairy--sorry your cycle is confusing you this month. It could just be settling out--hormones are such a powerful thing and have massive effects on our bodies. :hugs: Just remember it could take a cycle or two to get back to what you are used to. I know those words don't really help do they? :hugs: 

ZB--glad to hear you are doing well and meds seem to be working! You'll be back on the TTC train soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I had more energy yesterday than I've had in a good while, so that's positive--and I felt happier than I have in a while. Also a good stomach day. I hope it keeps up. Got in 3 walks yesterday too (well, I walk to work, from work and then with SO in evening). I need to figure out a new way to transport my belongings to and from work--my backpack with laptop, lunch, purse etc...feels heavy and taxing on my walk. I did crash around 9:30 and slept okay but was up for a few hours restless in the night--That's about it for me.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! hope you all are doing well and have a wonderful day!

asfm I have a really bad migraine :( :cry:


----------



## lilmackate

Amy how are you? I know you had MM and I just wanted to check on you.

Fairy I think you O'd but since the MC everything is off... maybe I wish I could help more... sorry hun.

How do you post your charts from fertilityfriend I need advice... I have never done my bbt before and I have never used OPKs either I do know that HCG left my system 5 days after the d&e I have had 3 negative IC's so today I am 19 days from MC and todays opk might be positive but I am thinking it's almost positive I cant tell It looks like my LH is building and that each tests gets a bit darker than the other... is that normal? I also want to show you my chart over the last week.... what does a large dip mean... I started taking my temp later so I haven't been doing it long I decieded to give it a try last min. around my fertile time. Anyway first temp was 97.9, 98.0,97.7, 97.8, 97.6, 97.5, 97.7, *97.1*, 97.7 todays opk seems to almost be positive but it is an IC so I don't know how reliable it is if I should treat it as a positive... you know what ladies I get on my own nerves I can't imagine how much I drive yall crazy.. lol 
Anyway any advice is welcome and wanted lol 
here is a picture of my OPK journey lol
 



Attached Files:







almost positive opk.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Lilmack
THat last test looks almost positive if not positive!! Hope you are getting busy!!

Sometimes temps fluctuate, so the odd big dip can be nothing at all. However if it's followed by a sustained temp rise (FF expects to see three days of rising temps) then it can be an ovulation dip. If it's after Ov, say between 5-10days post ov, it can be an implantation dip. 

As for posting your chart, you can do it by creating a ticker. On the left hand column there is a tab called Sharing. Click on that and then click on tickers. Then follow the steps to customize your ticker, when it's done it will give you a ticker url, look in the box called bbcode and you copy and paste that url https code into your signature on BnB. Then voila. You have a ticker and then when people click on it, they see your chart. Good luck!

I hope you are right that i have ovd!!! So hope so. Hoping for temp to rise tomorrow!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

fairy you rock! I'm so new at this stuff it's really cool though and exciting lol at least this month is...to me that test looked almost there if not already so I'm going to treat it like its positive.
I hope your numbers spike tomorrow....I'm crossing all fingers and toes that you get a bfp in two or less weeks. Thanks so much for your help like I already said you rock!


----------



## lilmackate

YAY I did it!!! THANK FAIRY! lol
I put my start period date on that site as the day HCG left my system so that's why it's at 16. I would not have figured that out without your help thanks a million!
I never charted before now because I always had the pain for O or around the time of O and it's pretty cool to know that that's been right (obviously because I have gotten preggers by using that pain to know when to BD) but I have that pain right now and everythings looking like I should O soon so yay! Even if I dont get my bfp this month I am still going to use OPKs and BBT I like knowing what's going on! Thanks a bunch for your help. It would be really cool if we both have O'd within days of each other and both get BFPs the end of the month!! I hope this happens for US!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

lilmackate said:


> YAY I did it!!! THANK FAIRY! lol
> I put my start period date on that site as the day HCG left my system so that's why it's at 16. I would not have figured that out without your help thanks a million!
> I never charted before now because I always had the pain for O or around the time of O and it's pretty cool to know that that's been right (obviously because I have gotten preggers by using that pain to know when to BD) but I have that pain right now and everythings looking like I should O soon so yay! Even if I dont get my bfp this month I am still going to use OPKs and BBT I like knowing what's going on! Thanks a bunch for your help. It would be really cool if we both have O'd within days of each other and both get BFPs the end of the month!! I hope this happens for US!!!

Can't see your chart! Make sure that you set up your homepage on FF so that we can see your charts :) When you are in FF just click on Home Page Setup and you should be able to add your chart to your homepage.


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks for telling me sweetpea... I really can't figure it out.... Do I need to be a VIP member to publish my chart?


----------



## lilmackate

Is this considered a positive OPK? I took it tonight.
 



Attached Files:







a almost positive.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## membas#1

that looks pretty close to positive for me, but i've never used IC OPKs....and haven't had much experience with other OPKs...but it looks almost as dark as control line from here. Get busy tonight :sex: :)


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks membas! I think I will be busy tonight my poor poor DH I am draining him dry lol TMI sorry!
How are you feeling Membas? 13 weeks!!!! Happy Peach day!


----------



## membas#1

Thanks...I'm feeling okay--just trying to balance work, fatigue, cooking dinner, giving SO some attention (which often gets pushed to the side by evening time when I'm tired) :( wedding planning, etc....but i am feeling better and have more energy than last week, so I'm thankful! All my first tri screening came back good, so I won' need CVS or amnio, which is nice. Quite a relief actually. I don' know if I already mentioned that earlier today or not--I'm getting bad at repeating myself when I get tired. 

Hope this is your month Lil! As well as all the ladies in the TWW and waiting to O! This thread is due for a BFP!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I'm glad you don't need those testings that can be so scary and risky so weeew. You should be getting your energy back soon just hang in there!! The second trimester is wonderful (at least for me it was I loved being pregnant) you feel great and your bump is there and then.... YOU FEEL BABY MOVE!!! So awesome!

Ok so I have been playing with the FF site for hours and I am throwing in the towel I am just going to copy my dang chart and upload it LOL. So here it is what do you ladies think... is it looking like pre O and such and junk lol. yeah and I know it looks aweful I had to cut and copy and paste and print and scan lol it was not going well for me they have a lock on it and I am a cheap person I don't buy memberships lol if it isn't free I don't sign up. :winkwink:
LOL it's so tiny!! OH well I tried.
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, I think your chart looks like it might be gearing up for ovulation but there's no way of knowing really until after the fact. If you get at least 3 consecutive high temps you can be reasonably sure you ovulated. Although sometimes your temps can just be off as well (as seems to be the case for Fairy this month) and if in doubt I'd believe the opks personally. Have you noticed any change in cm?

Membas, congratulations on your tests coming back clear! Looks like you made it through the dreaded first trimester!!! :happydance: Hope your energy continues to increase.

AFM, I can't even remember if I've posted since Sunday? Anyway, long story short, medical management took ages to set in but went ok in the end. Lots of pain, I won't lie, but bearable and relatively quick. I do have the best DH in the world though, he's been my rock. Now we have visitors, one of my best friends with her 3 1/2 and 8 months old daughters. They're staying till Friday, when we all fly out to Germany together. They're keeping me rather busy, will have to try to have a slow day today, but they're such a joy to have around. Reminds me why it's worth going through all this...


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Amy! I'm sorry you had so much pain but I'm happy you have a wonderful dh to take care of you. Knowing someone loves you makes it a little better. I have to agree with you about young children those special moments makes it worth while. children really are blessings full of joy. I know everyone here will know that soon and experience it for the first time and or be reminded of it again. Thanks for being so supportive even though I know it's a tough time. As you know already you are in my prayers.
My biggest heartache now is Cayden asking for a sissy and fort the baby in my belly :(...I'm working on that though :) Do you think that opk was positive?
Everyone who is ttc do we have any great news yet? Aj? Bfp.....? Sweetpea how are you?


----------



## AJThomas

^Nope no BFP, tested BFN this morning but i'm not giving up yet, waiting a few more days and testing again cuz this super frequent peeing has to be coming from somewhere!


----------



## Fairybabe

Your chart is looking really good AJ!!! I agree, time for another BFP around here!

Yay for the good test results Membas!! That's a relief. So if your uterus is beginning to peak above the pubic bone, are you getting a proper tummy bump yet!? Very exciting. 

Amygdala, enjoy your trip to Germany. HAve fun, and remember it's ok to have low moments and to grieve too. 

Carbafe, how you getting on? Dinah?

Sweetpea, hope you are having more luck with ov than me! Well temp up a little bit more this morn, but still in the low pre-ov range. And i've run out of OPK's so i can't even satisfy my need to poas!! And, and this is soooo annoying, i am moody as heck, just seething with rage, like serious pmt, but no sore boobs, but i do have period pain like cramps, but no sign of AF. So to conclude: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS HAPPENING!! I'd almost be relieved if AF showed right about now, cos at least my body would be doing SOMETHING and AF would then trigger a proper cycle to follow. This is kind of adding insult to injury really. What was helping me feel better was to feel that by being back on the TTC wagon i could move fwd, this is just like being in limbo land. ARGH. 

Right. Off to walk off my rage!! 

Angry Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Hey angry fairy! I used to get pains and moodiness around ovulation, so maybe your temp rise is just around the corner?


----------



## AJThomas

LOL, Fairy, hugs for your pain and frustration but i had to laugh at the 'angry fairy' bit.:haha:


----------



## lilmackate

awe fairy I'm sorry I hope something happens for you soon so you can have peace of mind. 
Aj I'm glad you aren't throwing in the towel it's only 9 dpo it could take 5 more days but I'd take a test everyday lol post it when it turns positive because I'm sure it will. We need a bfp around here for sure!
I for sure have had a positive OPK today it looks like my body eases into it so yay I will be BDing tonight and the next 5 nights for sure(or until my temp spikes)! MY poor DH he hates planned "fun time" I have been twisting his arms lately... he'll get over it!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy, I turn into a right b^tch around O, even worse than around PMS time! Have been very irritable and mean the past few days so I know it's right around the corner for me lol! 

Poor poor DH... oh well!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow!! Ladies, thank you for telling me about the Ovulation evils!!! I never knew!!! 
Fingers crossed. I go away to my Mum for a week on Fri, so if it is yet to come, it had better hurry up!

Go catch teh eggies Sweetpea and lilmack!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ahhhhh so excited, got a *super* dark + OPK today when I got home from work, so did a digi and got a smiley! 

Looks like O is coming a week earlier than usual, so so so happy about this! FXed FXed FXed!

Fairy, hope that you O before the weekend so you can join me and Lil in the TWW :flow:


----------



## lilmackate

YAY sweetpea!!! WOO HOO!!! Now we all should be getting our bfps in a couple weeks!!!! I know this is it I feel it don't leave the bedroom! :winkwink:lol WOW that means you and I both got a positive OPK on the same day :happydance:how cool mine is still dark dark positive and I feel the O pain so it's happening I can't wait to get to the bedroom! LOL we've been bding everynight for 2 weeks I think there were only 2 days that were missed so I'm hoping I have a TON of spermies in there.... cheers to the BFP!!
On a different note... a long time ago I think Membas talked about her tattoos raising if it wasn't membas sorry.... but anyway MINE totally did that the other day it was sorta gross it felt so weird... I just thought I'd tell you guys about it LOL


----------



## ooSweetPea

:D Here's to some BFP's within the next two weeks!


----------



## lilmackate

I'll drink to that (orange juice :winkwink:) I'm excited! :dance:


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies..too tired to post much but wanted to let you know that i'm cheering on those eggs and :spermy: for you all! 

fairy: i think it was you who asked...i dont' think i have a proper bump yet...still lots of bloat, and you know, i carry a little extra weight in the mid section--not really starting out with the flattest of tummies, so hard to say, but we take pics every week and things are increasing in size--whether it be bloat or otherwise. I do think i'm starting to fill out really low, like right above pubic bone...it's firmer and rounder there....but otherwise just lots of gas built up in there! oh and my BBs have grown a cup size officially--new bras were in order this week and they already feel tight--should have bought cheaper ones but i went for what i know and they are comfy--hope they last longer than a week! :dohh:

I hope all those eggs drop soon and are greeted by very ambitious and determined :spermy:!


----------



## AJThomas

I'll drink to loads of bfps too!! (Milk or water)


----------



## lilmackate

AJ yours is coming in a few days!!! ... better be sure it's just milk because you are having true signs of pregnancy! woo hoo can't wait for your test tomorrow or whenever you take it... still could be a few days! I want pics for some reason I like to look at pee sticks LOL
Membas at 13 weeks yeah you aren't just bloated you are poping a bit... at 18 weeks you should notice it... that's when I was showing with my first I was only 11 weeks showing with Gaige... 
lots of exciting things are on there way showing bellies and positive pregnancy tests I know it's soon! I am going to do a video of my test and post it on youtube whenever it is I test and whatever the results are I'm going to log it I am only using internet cheapies and digis so I can't save them like I have with my boys and MC's. If it's negative I shall be sad.... but as for now I am thinking positive...as in POSITIVE lol negative is not an option. he he yeah I know if it is negative my bubble may pop.
Crossing fingers and toes for you AJ and in two weeks for me, sweatpea, and Fairy and to follow us I know Amy will!


----------



## Amygdala

Yep, I intend to! And until then I want to see loads of bfps, so I know what to aim for. ;) Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Awesome PMA lilmac, i read your post and got all excited like "yay, i'm preggy!!":haha: Waiting on the 19th to roll around so i can test again.


----------



## zb5

Good luck AJ! Your chart looks great, textbook CD 14 ovulation and everything :)

To everyone ovulating right now: Go eggies go! Man, it is really too bad we can't ttc right now, because I am oving too and we would have a nice big 2ww group! Well, FX'd for some BFP's in a week or two :) Fairybabe - I think you ov'd and your temp just doesn't show it too clearly yet. I hope your next temps make it really obvious.


----------



## Shey

Good luck Sweetpea! hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Ladies
Well, according to Fertility Friend, cos i put my positive opk in there, adn cp, it says i did Ov on monday. It's just weird, last 3 days my temps ahve risen, but only within the range that for me woudl normally (well, normal pre miscarriage days) be in the pre-ov range. But hell, my CP was defo HIGH and open, and it's sooo low now. So maybe i did???? Jury's out! But IF i did Ov on monday,well, i was away teh whole weekend, but we managed a BD Monday morn...so you never know...so i guess i mgmight just be in the 2ww, i just don't feel like it! Less cramps today, just an odd twinge this afternoon,, but no big sore boobs!! Not that am complaining about that! Maybe things just change post m/c. 

Anywy, i'm going away tomorrow until sun 26th. So that's why you won't see me online. I really really hope that when i come back i see some BFPs!! Sweetpea and AJ, I have good feelings about you two!! Zb5, you will join in soon! Hang in there!

Membas, keep that beanie growing, same for Carbafe and Dinah.

Amyg, hope you had a fun break!

Cheerio for now.

Fairybabe xxx


----------



## lilmackate

Have fun fairy! Your temps are probably just different this month at least you bd on monday so yay to the tww! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe, I agree, your temps are probably just different this months. I've read that they can be really weird and confusing after mc. Still intend to temp myself though. ;) But a rise is a rise so your Monday bd sounds ideally placed to me! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a bfp umpon your return. Have a lovely trip!!!

All the 2wwers: I'm so sure we'll have some bfps here soon! In fact I think things look great for all of you, so fingers crossed!

Zb5, I can imagine how frustrating it must be for you to not be able to ttc despite nice Os. But you'll get to join in soon and I'd bet you'll get an extra speedy bfp when you do! Plus any bits of your thesis you can get done now, before morning sickness and eternal tiredness, are a good thing. I know that's little consolation at the moment, but trust me, when you do fall pregnant you'll be glad about every extra week you've been able to put into your phd already.

AFM, I'm off to Germany for 2 days. It was going to be the visit on which we announce our happy news to my parents and grandparents. Now it's going to be the visit on which I try hard not to let anyone notice anything. We won't tell them about the mc, partly to protect them (my mum is VERY emotional about everything) and partly to protect ourselves (because she wouldn't understand our wanting to move on). Nevertheless, we'll also see some friends and have some nice food (hmmm, German bread!). 
My bleeding has almost stopped so I'm hoping that Sunday might be cd1. I'll start temping then, don't think there's much point while we're away. We've both started vitamins again though and I'll take EPO this month as well. Have a nice weekend everyone and speak to you all soon!

Oh and lots of sticky :dust: to all!


----------



## Fairybabe

Just before i go... my temp has finally one up properly... to 36.61, so that shows a slow but steady rise since monday. Yay! Still got some cramping tho, but hell, looks like i pinged an eggy. Hope DH's boys made it in before the gates closed!! So that makes me 4DPO. I'll be 13DPO or with AF when i get back. FIngers crossed!!

Amyg, once you get your negative preggo test, then i would count that as CD1....(yes, it sucks actually hoping to see a neg result!). Good luck with your trip...and take some time out when you need it. Thinkinf of you.

Zb5, i agree wit amyg, just think how less pressured you wil be with a bump and no theseis to write!! Rooting for those meds to do the trick and get you back at it!

And the rest of you ladies, good luck with the 2ww, and those with beanies, may they keep growing strong! 

See you!!! Off on my hols!! yay!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Have a good one Fairy!


----------



## zb5

Have fun on your trips Amygdala and Fairy! Glad your temp finally went up Fairy. Amygdala, it sounds like it could be rough trying to hold it together for your family, but I hope you're still able to enjoy the trip. :) Thanks for your words of support!

And to everyone in the 2ww... Good luck!


----------



## lilmackate

Aj you are so much stronger than me I'd be testing everyday...i hate waiting lol...in fact I can't wait for you to test again! Lol


----------



## AJThomas

^Loooool, well it helps that i have a testing buddy and i promised her i would wait till tomorrow to test again so i'm waiting on that. Also i pee so often throughout the night i dont know if it's strong enough yet to get a bfp.


----------



## lilmackate

I guess tomorrow isn't so far away...lol I guess I can wait till then... boooooo =) I saw that your temps are still up that's GREEEAAAT! I really think it sounds like your preggers the peeing thing your temps... ALL positive things... very promising!


----------



## AJThomas

I hope you're right! If I get a bfn tomorrow I'll just wait till AF is late to test again cuz its dune on Tuesday. I'm having a lot of symptoms I haven't had before so I'm very hopeful this is it, fx'd!!


----------



## lilmackate

yes!!! fx'ed!! yay even if tomorrows is a bfn it still would only be 12 dpo so you never know until af shows :thumbup: I feel like you are having some nice symptoms.... we shall see! :hugs: Aj and I hope tomorrow finally brings your :bfp:


----------



## membas#1

evening ladies...soooo tired. sometimes i wish i could come home from work and already the dinner i've planned in my head all day would just be there--ready to eat! it's homemade beef stew night, but dang it takes forever! SO is gonna have to do dishes tonight--i'm so tired...i could have chosen something easier for dinner, but it's rainy and cool so soup sounded good, and i just can't do canned soups--i gotta make them and make my house smell divine. :) SO won't get home from work till after 7:30, soup won't be done till at least 8. At least tomorrow when I wish for soup, we'll have plenty of leftovers and it will take no time to get them cooked up! Oh--I think I'll add fresh green beans from our garden into the beef stew. Stew can have greens. Sure! :) 

hope you are all well. AJ, fx'd for you! Hope you get your BFP tomorrow when you test!


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I'm sorry you're so tired that is a not so fun part of pregnancy I promise it should ease up though soon! =) uhhh CAN I COME FOR DINNER!!!! YUM YUM YUM!!! I love fresh cooked things!
Aj I am wondering the time difference between you and me.... would you know? It is 9:47 PM here right now.... What time do you think you will let us know your results? I am so nervous/excited for you.... you'd think it was my test lol!


----------



## membas#1

the soup will be tasty, and i am making enough for a small army :) so sure, come on over to the west coast for some soup! :) i don't know how to make a small batch of soup--we usually end up freezing it for later...i plan to make curry red lentil soup on sunday with our homemade chicken stock and fresh tomatoes from the garden...it's one of my faves! i love it with brown rice...i could use a little fiber ;) and some extra iron, so it's soup weekend.


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, its after 8 here lilmac so you're an hour ahead, recently I've been waking up at 6 so by 8 the latest (ur time) my test results should be in.


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I'm on the next flight and I will be staying until Monday so that I can eat the other soup too! :winkwink:
Aj I sleep in as late as possible but the first thing I will do when I open my sleepy eyes is check this thing! I am so hoping you get your :bfp: your temps look great your symptoms are there now we just need the positive test! I mean lol now you just need the positive test... I hope to get mine in 1 to 2 weeks.:headspin:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, what exciting times on here. I have to admit I'm really looking forward to checking in on you and your results later on AJ! Go get that bfp!

Membas, your soups sound like heaven! And your description has totally made me crave a nice winter soup (I know, I know, it's only September, but hey, the supermarkets are selling stollen and chocolate santas!). That reminds me: do people fancy doing a secret Santa on here? Thought it might be fun with us being so international? We could have a really small limit, just a few pounds/dollars and send something small but typical for where we are? Just an idea, I know it's early. :D


----------



## carbafe

AJ fx'ed for you !!!:dust:

Membas your soup sounds tasty :) I also made some soup last night ! I have been meaning to make it all week but have been so unbelievably exhausted I couldn't face doing it. I have made lentil and bacon soup in my slow cooker and it smells amazing. I can't wait to have some for lunch. I had forgotten all about my slow cooker over the summer but it has emerged from the cupboard again as the weather starts to turn cold. 

I am just a sleeping machine at the moment. I have been coming home from work and having a nap (even had to leave work at lunchtime one day) and have been in my bed at 9.30 most nights. I am definitely sleeping for two ! Poor DH he keeps saying he thinks he has stayed up really late as I have been in bed for ages and then he realises its only 10.30 lol We have a long weekend here so I am hoping at chill out and actually spend some time with DH :)

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## carbafe

OO and I am up for secret Santa :) I love Christmas !! Although I was surprised when I went into Tesco yesterday and saw chocolate coins and Santa's !


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Well my test was bfn but I'm not discouraged, I still have my symptoms and my temp is up today! So fx'd that its just a shy beanie.


----------



## lilmackate

awe... that's ok AJ it's still EARLY! Only 12 dpo so it could be a couple more days! I'm sorry its not positive yet but you've still got time!!


----------



## lilmackate

I wanted to tell everyone that I have had three higher temps so I O'ed on Wednesday.... YAY... FF told me my chances of conception are high... I sure hope so! I started a natural bioidentical progesterone cream and I will go in Monday to have my blood drawn to determine if my levels are low. I told my doctor about the cream and he laughed!! LOL He told me it couldn't hurt. So I hope everything comes back normal and awesome and I really just hope that my MC's were bad luck zapping twice! fx'ed for all of us in the TWW! :hugs: ladies!


----------



## membas#1

I would do secret santa too :) 
Happy Lime day Carbafe!

Stew was good--I asked SO to put it away after it cooled and he forgot---grr. I woke up at 2am to pee and put it away, it would have gone bad sitting out all night till we woke up. It was actually really hot still when i went to bed at 10, so it probably took till midnight to cool down enough to put in the fridge....It was tasty but needs to cook a touch more later today to get the carrots where I want them....

AJ--sorry you got bfn, but like you said, don't be discouraged...temps are up and witch hasn't shown! Fx'd for you!


----------



## lilmackate

I would do a secret santa also.... how would we pull that off lol SOUNDS like FUN though!


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, Secret Santa sounds like it could be loads of fun!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so confused right now I thought your chart said cd1 Aj but after I posted I saw it says cd13 yay that's much better I thought the witch showed I'm so happy it hasn't!


----------



## Dinah

Afternoon all

Sorry I've not been around; super busy week at work etc.

Hoping all are well. I see Membas is holding onto a little peach - aww :D

I see AJ and Lilmac are in that 2WW - so exciting and have my FX for both of you!

Hoping Carbafe, Amyg, Shey, Sweetpea and all are well :hugs: 

- Dinah


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the BFN AJ. Stay away, witch!

I'd be up for a secret santa too. Sounds fun! :)

membas - your stew sounds YUMMY! I love soup/stew, but I'm a vegetarian so I won't be coming to visit... :) My DH wants a slow cooker to cook pork in, but I'm afraid it would be one of those big appliances that would take up space in the cupboard and hardly ever get used. Especially since I'm a vegetarian and I'm the one who does most of the cooking! Do you make veggie things in it membas? I bet the curry lentil soup could be done with veggie stock.... mmmmmmm...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well girls I think that I might be in the TWW with a few of you now! Temp rise this morning, and I think that I O'ed either early yesterday or really late the night before.

AJ, keeping my FX'ed for you!

Hope all the preggos are hanging in there :flow:

Fairy, Zb5, Amyg, Shey - how you you ladies doing?


----------



## zb5

Yay Sweetpea! Looks like you O'ed a little earlier this month. :) FX'd for everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## lilmackate

I'm excited sweatpea maybe it's a great sign you o'd earlier!! 2ww needs to be over with I can't handle it! I go MAD thinking did the sperm get to the egg lol fx'ed for all of you incuding myself... he he! geez and I am only 4 dpo... it's gonna be a long 2 weeks! I have IC so I am going to start testing at 9 dpo I can't help it LOL!


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Sorry about the BFN AJ. Stay away, witch!
> 
> I'd be up for a secret santa too. Sounds fun! :)
> 
> membas - your stew sounds YUMMY! I love soup/stew, but I'm a vegetarian so I won't be coming to visit... :) My DH wants a slow cooker to cook pork in, but I'm afraid it would be one of those big appliances that would take up space in the cupboard and hardly ever get used. Especially since I'm a vegetarian and I'm the one who does most of the cooking! Do you make veggie things in it membas? I bet the curry lentil soup could be done with veggie stock.... mmmmmmm...

Yep--you can make lots of things in a crock pot/slow cooker. I make most of my soups stove top because I make over 4 quarts (my crockpot is only 4 quarts) but you can make all sorts of veggie soups in crockpot as well as non soup veggie dinners. 

And yes, the curry lentil soup can be made vegetarian. I did for a friend of mine when she first had her baby--as her husband is vegetarian and i wanted to make them a meal they could both eat--I skipped adding chicken and used vegetable stock instead of chicken stock. I used more carrots and potatoes to make up for lack of chicken :) Slow cookers/crockpots are worth a million bucks in my mind :)


----------



## membas#1

Chart looks good sweetpea! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 there are lots of veg meals you can make in a slow cooker https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&source=hp&q=vegetarian+slow+cooker+recipes&aq=0sx&aqi=g-sx10&aql=&oq=vegetarion+slow&gs_rfai=&fp=9dded58cad413a1d

I like mine I just have to remember to use it ! I find there can be a bit of prep in getting the meals ready so don't have time to do then before work but like doing them over night or at the weekend. I think it may be handy when the baby comes as I can get things ready when the baby is asleep and then it will cook and stay hot for when we are ready to eat ..... lol but we will see if that works out.


----------



## lilmackate

After all this soup talk I had to make homemade creamy tomato soup it was so good! Membas you started something yummy! We should all do a recipe together sometime lol


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I want some soup as well now. Will have to make creamy mushroom soup today, with ceps collected by my granny. Hmmmm!

Apart from that I'm still waiting for all spotting to stop and for a proper bfn. Sucks I can tell you. On the other hand, DH and I are looking forward to some bding soon, we've not been allowed in a while now. In a way it'll be nice to have my body back after this and start from scratch. NOT looking forward to more ms though.


----------



## zb5

Just stalking peoples' charts... looking good Sweetpea and AJ! :)

AFM, I ended up eating canned soup yesterday. Ah well, I love soup!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey lilmac, thanks for checking up on me! I haven't made any updates cuz i have no clue what's going on, my temp is still up, still peeing, still have sore boobs, but still spotting too so i dont kno if AF is gonna show in full force or not. So i'm waiting to see what's going on before i say anything.


----------



## lilmackate

Implantation bleeding??? could it just be taking a bit longer than you thought? I still have my fx'ed for you... Those are PREGNANCY symptoms Sore breast was always my firsts symptom followed by the PEEEEEEE and PEEEEEE factor lol... is the spotting pink and or brown and is it reeeeaaally light like panty liner only? Have your menstrals ever done this? I think things look promising some people have an implantation bleed... When are you gonna try and test again? When FF displays charts the ladies that have IB spotted two days before a positive... some three to four days but most looked like 2... just a thought... :hugs: AJ!!


----------



## AJThomas

I dunno lilmac, so far I haven't even needed to wear a liner cuz I just spot in the mornin and then nothing the rest of the day; it seems to be getting heavier now tho so I dunno, if its not heavier tomorro then I'll test tomorrow evening or Wednesday morning but I feel it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## lilmackate

I'm sorry this is so frustrating for you... I hope you get answers soon!!! :hugs:!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, AJ, that doesn't sound like fun. Lilmac is right, it could be implantation (or just early pregnancy) spotting. Happens apparently and would be no reason for concern. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well.

SweetPea, how's that 2ww going for you? Do you have any plans to stay busy? How's everyone else in that dreaded 2ww-nomansland? 

AFM, I'm in a 2(+)ww of my own. My poasing this morning resulted in a bfn on FRER. Well, as good as. I might be seeing the faintest suggestion of a line but it's ridiculously faint and much much less visible than sunday's. ICs are negative and IC opks are getting very faint to. So I'm counting today (or possibly tomorrow) as cd1. Not that it makes much sense to count this month but I guess it'll be interesting for comparison. Now to pump myself full of pre-conception vits and EPO and wait for that positive opk! Wish time could go a bit faster this autumn...


----------



## Shey

AJ I hope that it is just implantation bleeding and that you get your :bfp:

asfm still waiting for AF to show her ugly face


----------



## AJThomas

Well my temp dropped today so i'm pretty sure the witch will fly in sometime today as scheduled, still just spotting for right now.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg I'm already dying to POAS argh! Temp dipped this morning but when I woke up our room was freezing cold so I'm sure that was the cause of it. Everything else still really normal, not a single symptom to obsess over in the meantime! Depending on what my temps do I am going to try and wait til next Tuesday to test at 10 DPO, but if it isn't looking good I'll just wait until AF is due and test the next day. FX'd!


----------



## AJThomas

Reset to CD1 for me, cramps suck!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Big :hugs: AJ, hope you feel better soon and cramps aren't too horrible. Fxed for you on this new cycle!


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: AJ! I'm sorry. I hope next month gets you your :bfp:

Sweatpea I have a ton of IC so I am testing now lol I know its waaaay to early but hey I can't help it lol! So this is me saying go for it LOL!

Hey I started my own little forum called Gallery O Tests for all kinds of tests from OPKs to HPT To evaps and errors from negatives to positives. If any of you have pictures you can upload that would be cool and or if you want to comment over there. I know I can't be the only lady who likes looking at the pee sticks so I uploaded all tests i have ever taken :haha:. I hope that I get others to upload theirs as well.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, I'm sorry the witch got you! But hey, summer babies rock so fingers crossed for a July-bundle-of-joy for you!!!

SweetPea, I can't wait for you to take that test, so excited!!!

AFM, my spotting seems to finally have stopped so tomorrow is cd1 for me. Can't wait to try again now, although I'm obviously apprehensive about how soon we'll get our bfp and whether it'll be ok this time. On a more positive note: I got a call from my gp today and I can pick up my prescription for my flu/swine flu shot tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be able to have it this week and won't have to worry about it during pregnancy. Yay for preparation and another thing off my mind. :happydance: I also survived my first day back at work. It was tough as I missed nearly 2 weeks and have a mountain of stuff to sort out but I think I'll be ok. Can't wait for this phd business to be over though. But anyway, here's to a whole load of bfps this coming month! :dust:


----------



## lilmackate

Amyg I hope you get your BFP quick and it can happen fast it has for me twice w/o an af happening yet. FX'ed for you to get that :bfp: in about 4 weeks =)


----------



## Dinah

AJ sorry to hear about the :witch:. Onwards and upwards to the next cycle, I truly hope its BFP time for you.

Lilmac - how you feeling?

Amyg - I hope you get a quick BFP :hugs:

Carbafe, ZB5, Membas, Sweetpea, Shey - how are you all?

AFM, just waiting on that scan now - I want it to be tomorrow lol!

- Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay Amyg! Hope you are now on the fast track to a sticky BFP!


----------



## lilmackate

Dinah thanks for asking I am ok I have already started using the ICs and I am only 6dpo yeah I know I am insane lol! I started a thread where I am uploading pictures even if they are negative just for fun! When do you get your scan? I'm sure everything is going good it's exciting to see your ticker move forward!
sweatpea you are so much stronger than me. I am the most impatient person I have ever known when it comes to TTC it seems that this one thing gets me undone fast lol that's why I had to buy the IC so that I could waste them if I wanted to lol!


----------



## AJThomas

That's a nice way to look at it Amy! I'll be pregnant in the cooler months instead of in the hotter ones. Just realize that this thread is basically behind time as a result, its Fall 2010 now, summer is gone.


----------



## Coco14

Evening ladies! Can I join?!
Fairly new to this...
TTC for 1 year, 4 month cycles but not exact but last cycle was 6 weeks so getting somewhere!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:wave: Welcome Coco!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Coco!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all. AJ :hugs: sorry AF got you. PMA for a summer baby :)

I hope you are all doing well--I just wanted to drop by for a hello. I'm really frustrated at my day and want to have a good cry but then i feel like i'm letting stupid people at work get to me too much. Regardless of how someone is feeling in a day, I think it's rather rude to tell someone to their face that they are being cranky. Okay, my SO is allowed to do that...but a coworker? F-off. And all because I didn't like her idea on something--she called me cranky right after I said that I wasn't really sure her idea was going to work and that I thought it wasn't really user friendly she said 'you are cranky, and you've been kind of cranky all day' huh? we went to breakfast, i helped her hang dry erase boards straight, and i did my work--i didn't even talk to her much outside of that. Nevermind I told them I had a killer headache and was struggling to get through the day--I don't know, it set me off that she said that...I really wanted to say f-off B**, but that would have been really cranky! :) 

Then I hear her and my other coworker in their office whispering and talking about how i'm cranky. probably talking about how my hormones must be making me cranky--hormones? no, it's not hormones, it's my crazy coworkers that drive me nuts!

I'm also tired of comments from another coworker of mine--that's a entirely different story. 

So now i am cranky--i want to cry, and i want someone to cook dinner besides me. I'm going to work tomorrow and doing my job and engage as little as possible with these 2 people that set me off today. They are not worth this.

Sorry for the vent. I know this is so completely off topic, but I needed to vent. I think it's time to charge my iPod and put it back into use heavily at work--something i used to do when i need to block out the workplace.


----------



## lilmackate

Welcome coco!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

membas even if you're cranky people need to back off! They need to bug off! It's hard enough being pregnant the last thing you need is people upsetting you. I'm sorry you work with jerks.... I hope things get better maybe you should cry in front of them that will make em feel bad!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Membas... I know that first tri hasn't been very easy for you and I'm sure that was just the topper of the whole thing. Try not to worry about them too much! I would rather work with 100 men than 3 women just because of things like that, just goes to show that you never know who may be able to hear you when you gossip about others. 

Karma is a b^tch... just smile to yourself over that. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

thanks ladies. i'm feeling better and SO and I went for a long walk. got another soup cooking on the stove, but it won't be ready for dinner (bummer). sweetpea, i sort of agree about working with men over women...it is easier in some aspects--my last job 7 years ago was pretty well all men coworkers. at least i have the folks i can rely on at work as friends--i just need to not let these two bother me...one of them is actually someone I consider a friend and she's the one that really bothered me today--i think that's why it really got under my skin--i wasn't expecting it from her, knowing how sensitive she was to comments when she was pregnant 2 years ago. 

okay--well thanks for the support and we can move onto better topics now :)

can't wait for some of these 2ww to come to an end and see some BFPs! Fx'd for some good news on this thread this month!!!!


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies!

Sorry about the witch AJ. :( And welcome Coco! membas, I have coworker stories for you... but that can wait for another time.

Today is an exciting day - DH and I started dating (er... more like unofficial making out... but whatever!) 10 years ago today! Silly me, I thought it was tomorrow and DH had to remind me it was today. Oops! Okay, now off to spend time with him! :D


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, happy making-outaversary! 10 years, wow, that's a long time! Mind you, I can't talk, DH and I have been together over 7 now, goodness. Anyway, hope you two have a brilliant day!

Coco, hi and welcome! :hi:

Dinah, when's your scan? I totally understand you want to have it like now, but I'm sure it'll come around sooner than you think.

Membas, what a lovely little lemon! When's your next appointment? Are you getting another scan at 20 weeks?

AFM, I DON'T WANT TO WAIT ANYMORE!!! I'm so sick of it. Waiting for ovulation, waiting for testing, waiting for first scan, waiting for end of first trimester, it's all bloody waiting, waiting, waiting. Ok, so who can tell I'm a little frustrated? :haha: It's just the thought that I should be safely into 2nd tri by now and instead I have to do all that stupid waiting all over again. I don't do patience at the best of times. But I'm trying to stay optimistic, by Christmas I might have a little lemon of my own. Just wish I could fast-forward a few months...


----------



## lilmackate

Amyg I'm sorry =( it really does feel awful waiting especially right after a MC.... I hope that things get easier and better for you and that time does fly by! Just remember it is possible to O and catch that egg 1 cycle after a loss. I understand the waiting game it pings at your heart this pull and ache that is there because you want this so badly (at least that's my feelings) I hope that time goes by fast and you get your :bfp: ASAP AFM... I don't wait for anything I started using IC's at 5 dpo lol I want to know ASAP because my patience is very thin it really sucks I have gotten preggers 2 times in a short few months and then it was gone....both times and it's like... WHY? I just want this child...... sorry I'm mixing my feelings up lol my encouragement was really low this time but let me revive myself... there is a light (or line he he) at the end of this tunnel and we will (ALL OF US) see it soon! Stay strong because you are very strong I admire you for your positive attitudes! FX'ed and toes too for you!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Anniversary zb5!!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Zb5, happy making-outaversary! 10 years, wow, that's a long time! Mind you, I can't talk, DH and I have been together over 7 now, goodness. Anyway, hope you two have a brilliant day!
> 
> Coco, hi and welcome! :hi:
> 
> Dinah, when's your scan? I totally understand you want to have it like now, but I'm sure it'll come around sooner than you think.
> 
> Membas, what a lovely little lemon! When's your next appointment? Are you getting another scan at 20 weeks?
> 
> AFM, I DON'T WANT TO WAIT ANYMORE!!! I'm so sick of it. Waiting for ovulation, waiting for testing, waiting for first scan, waiting for end of first trimester, it's all bloody waiting, waiting, waiting. Ok, so who can tell I'm a little frustrated? :haha: It's just the thought that I should be safely into 2nd tri by now and instead I have to do all that stupid waiting all over again. I don't do patience at the best of times. But I'm trying to stay optimistic, by Christmas I might have a little lemon of my own. Just wish I could fast-forward a few months...

Next doctor's appt. is tomorrow--just a check up and heartbeat listen, which will be great. Then 19/20 week scan is currently set for Oct 28, but I may change it by a few days so i can have it at my OB clinic and not the genetic center (where they scheduled it when i went in for my first trimester screening--I don't think it matters where I have it and I like the OB center better--they can make you CDs of photos, not just prints! :) )

Amy--:hugs: I hope your waiting will come to an end very very soon. You'll get that sticky sticky BFP very soon!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg I know what you mean about waiting!! Although not in the same situation as you, I can sympathize. Every cycle so far that I've been TTC has been a waiting game up to ov for me, takes so long and the whole time I'm worried if I even will or not that cycle. After 4 cycles waiting so long just to freakin' ovulate, followed by AF, is sooo old. 

Happy anniversary zb!


----------



## Shey

Happy anniversary zb

Sweetpea hope things are going well for you

Amy I hope you get a :bfp: again

Dinah hope your scan went well and that you and the bub are doing well

membas hope your appointment goes well for you tomorrow.

asfm im waiting for the :witch: to show her ugly face.


----------



## membas#1

Happy Anniversary ZB! :) Hope you have a fun night celebrating :)


----------



## membas#1

Just got home from acupuncture--Oh I'm so much more relaxed than yesterday! YAY. Dinner is already made from last night--SO is gonna do dishes when he gets home--I don't have to do anything I don't want to do tonight! YAY! :yipee:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks for all the welcomes. It's really nice to be able to come on here and and feel like I'm among people who really understand! Plus it's helpful reading all your posts!
I'm feeling much more positive recently :)


----------



## Amygdala

Yay for positivity Coco! Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself? Is this going to be your first? Are you one of those hardcore people (like me) who temp and take vitamins and use opks or are you taking a more relaxed approach?

Shey, how come you're waiting for AF? Just a feeling or do you think you don't have much of a chance this month?

Membas, good luck for your appointment. Must be so magical to be hearing that little heart beat! :cloud9:

Lilmackate, it's so understandable that you get frustrated after two quick bfps and then two early losses. I'm terrified of loosing another next time myself. But you just have to tell yourself that chances are it was just really bad luck. You have two healthy boys, there is no reason why your next little beanie shouldn't be healthy as well. Come on, we can do this together! Well actually you'll be a little ahead of me, so go be a nice role model for me! :winkwink: And take Fairybabe with you, while you're at it! I just know the three of us will be celebrate together very soon!

SweetPea, I think you're a hero for doing all that waiting around but staying positive. As stupid as it sounds but in a way I think my situation is easier because I've only ever had a few weeks of waiting really (although a lot of hurt and dissappointment in one go, but I'm sure you're must be adding up as well). But we'll get there. Have you thought about getting your cycles checked out recently? I'm wondering if there is anything they could give you to make them more regular and your ttc more predictable?

AFM, I don't know what's going on. Had more blood and (sorry TMI) I think some tissue yesterday, but nothing again today. Still doing pregnancy tests, as I don't quite trust the bfns. There is still a hint of a line every morning. It gets fainter every morning so on the day I never know whether to count it as a bfn (seeing as it's barely visible) but then the next day when I get an even fainter one I'm forced to admit that the day before wasn't a complete bfn. Oh well. Opks are getting very very faint as well though so overall I think I'm on the right path.
On a brighter note, I just got a call from the pharmacy saying they had my flu jab in. :happydance: It's for seasonal and swine flu, both of which are important to me as we get a lot of people through the lab every day. I've been able to get an appointment to get them administered next Wednesday, so well before ovulation I think and definitely well before implantation should be be lucky this month. I know they're meant to be safe in pregnancy but it still makes me happy to know I don't even have to worry about that now. I'm all about the preparation at the moment. Back on grapefruit juice and EPO and 800mcg folic acid and pre-conception vits as well. :haha:


----------



## Shey

Its just a feeling I have Amy. if she does show I'll wait til next yr to try again


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, hope this is your month then Shey. :hugs: Fingers crossed especially hard for you!


----------



## Shey

Aww thank you Amy! :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Yeah this will be our first. Trying for a year. Just waiting for my appointment at the fertility clinic, should be within the next month (have had to wait for b/f's results). So I'm hoping I will be feeling good for Christmas time!

Well I'm only doing temps this cycle because I had a 42 day last cycle which is good for me (usually about 4-5 months!), so I have my fingers crossed. There hasn't been any point in doing opk. Take all the right vitamins though, was taking agnus castus for a few months but have stopped.

I got so stressed and run down because of it all, I made myself ill and had to tell my work what was going on but I have a supportive family and fab b/f that made me feel better and make me focus on the present instead of worrying about the future :)

Anyway, good luck, I hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## Shey

Welcome Coco hope things go well for you and you get your :bfp: 42 day cycle I had that once. Hope your cycles get regular so you can get that :bfp:


----------



## Dinah

Hey everyone

Zb5 - Happy belated anniversary! DH and I will have been together 11 yrs in April :blush:

Shey - My scan is a week on Monday, hopefully all will be well :) I have my FX super super hard for you for this cycle for sure.

Coco - welcome!!

Amyg - hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

AFM, stressed at work but trying to relax on evenings. Made myself go to bed an hour earlier last night and felt much better for it so I'll be continuing that :) My bump is getting pretty big to say I'm only 10 weeks, I'm loving it ;)

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Welcome coco!


----------



## membas#1

Appt went well today ladies. Got a nice recording on my computer of the HB (from my phone--since SO got called into work, he couldn't go, so i recorded the HB with my phone and it came out really really well). Quick appointment, not much to report. Declined the flu shot...OB recommended it but didn't push it. I've never had one and didn't want to start now. 

Gotta get back to work....just a quick sneak on here :)


----------



## Amygdala

Glad your appointment went well Membas! I think I would have probably decided the same regarding flu shots in your situation. Just make sure you're extra careful (washing hands all the time, maybe get some disinfectant gel, etc), as you're more succeptible when pregnant. But I'm sure with some extra hygiene you'll be just fine. I'm hoping to get my shot on Sunday (curtesy of my MIL :haha:) or next Wednesday the latest so well in advance of ttc.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Amyg! Our situations are hard in different ways, but I don't think yours is easier! I can't imagine the emotions that accompany this period in time for you... you are being so brave and optimistic and I am so proud of you. :flow: We WILL get our sticky BFP's soon, I know it!

Membas, how cool about the HB! I bet you are listening nonstop :D I'm thinking that I am going to skip the flu shot as well this year, I usually get it but the timing is awful right now. My work offers a free flu shot clinic but the dates for it are either tomorrow or this coming Monday... and if there is something going on with me I feel like it's a critical time to be screwing around with a flu shot. What do you ladies think?

AFM, almost a week into my TWW... or 12 day wait I should say! Going to try and hold off testing until next Friday or Saturday. My brother's gf's babyshower is next Sunday (the one that I've been having a hard time dealing with) and I've been helping my mom plan and get ready and things but I really really really hope that I get my BFP a day or two before the shower. Either that or AF will show a day or so before and I know it'll make is so much harder for me :nope: I don't want to tell anyone beforehand or steal anyone's thunder (besides DH!) but it will be so nice to have my own little secret while there and know that we are on our way too. Sitting here thinking about having to wait out another cycle is making me cringe... but PMA! There won't be another cycle!!


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea fx'ed for you I hope you get your :bfp: and I hope that happens before the shower! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

SweetPea :hugs: indeed PMA that there won't be another cycle to wait through! As for flu shot, I probably would hold out if I was in your shoes, but that's me and my opinion. I work at a University and am around a lot of sickies in the fall--but I'm gonna do my best to maintain some personal distance from people and to be mindful of hand washing etc., like Amy suggested. I'll also do some acupuncture to keep my immune system a little more on task. 

Figured out how to link up my audio file from today. I will post in my journal for anyone who wants a listen. It's a little messy at first but after 7 seconds clears up. Please don't feel like you have to listen, that's why I'm posting it over there. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I'm loving your PMA! And I soooo hope you get that :bfp: before the baby shower. I think it's really brave and very kind of you to help organise that despite how it makes you feel. I'd also decide the same as you regarding your free flu shot. If you don't get your bfp this month you could always ask if you can still schedule a free shot or just pay for one, at least over here there only a few pounds.

AFM, I finally finally got my :bfn:. I know I've announced that before, but this one's a definite I think. So yay! I also read yesterday that you shouldn't resume sex until at least 2 weeks after mc, so now DH will have to wait a little longer anyway. But I'm hoping that this is the first day of the rest of our lives and that we'll have a lovely big fat eggy to catch in about 2 weeks. :happydance: So maybe a :bfp: before Halloween?


----------



## Shey

Good luck Amy hope you do get a halloween :bfp:

Aww sweetpea I hope you get your :bfp: before the shower.

Dinah hope your scan goes well on monday

membas hope you are doing well

asfm AF is a day late


----------



## membas#1

Shey--hope AF stays away and this is it for you! Good Luck!


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Shey! Are u going to test?


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuuh, exciting! Best of luck Shey!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Welcome Coco

Sweetpea and Shey fxed you get that :bfp: When are you both testing ???

Amy I hope you get that halloween :bfp:

Dinah hope your scan goes well I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday :D My first one was at 9 weeks 4 days as they took my date from my last period (even though I tired to tell them I was pretty sure I didn't O till later) so I am going back for my 12 week to get my official due date :) 

membas so lovely you got a recording of the heartbeat. I am not sure if we get to hear it or not ?? I didn't at my first scan but that might be because it was to early ? Nurse just said she could see it (I didn't really know where to look so was smiled like an idiot :) ) 

I have been pretty tired last few weeks but hoping energy levels will pick up soon ! I have been sick for the first time this week. On Tuesday evening and then again last night. DH said I thought you would start to feel better about now to which I said so did I :haha: I have been feeling sick for a few weeks but not really sure why I am suddenly being sick at 11 1/2 weeks when I was fine. :dohh: O well its all part of the fun ! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I have to work tomorrow as its Doors Open Day in Edinburgh and my work is open ! So will probably be pooped by Monday xx


----------



## Dinah

:dust: for Shey! I really hope this is it for you!!

Carbafe - sorry to hear you've been sick. I hope that improves very soon, maybe some exciting stuff is going on in there right now?? Anyway, how cool you get another scan so soon - looking forward to hearing what your revised due date is :)

All going fine here. I still feel pretty well just tired. Bump getting ever bigger (pic on my journal if anyone wants to see) so its getting tricky to hide it at work lol.

Membas - I'm gonna go nosey at your LOs heartbeat :)

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

dinah--and i'm gonna go nosey at your bump pic now :)


----------



## Shey

thanks ladies I'll test monday if af doesnt show


----------



## ooSweetPea

:shock: Girls I think I might have gotten my BFP. Pics in journal if anyone wants a nosey. Still really early at 7 DPO but since temp dipped this morning I thought maybe I O'd earlier that I thought and that AF was on her way so did an IC. 

I think I'll try testing again later tonight again too, just to see what happens. FX'd soo hard that this is the real thing and that there is a sticky soy bean getting comfy.


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea I just had a look and I see a very faint line !!!! :dust: cant wait to see the next test !! xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks for looking, will update later! AHHH I hope this is it!


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you Sweetpea! Can't wait to check back later!


----------



## lilmackate

OK OK I am excited I am going to stalk sweetpea, Membas, and Dinah!! I can't wait to see the test, hear the HB, and see the bump!!!
SHEY loads of :dust: 
Ok I am going to look now first at sweetpea...... YAY BRB


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea I think thats for sure positive!! FX'ed sticky dust!!! YAY! 
Great Bump Dinah!
Membas thanks for sharing the HB it's such a beautiful sound!


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies! will let ya'll know monday

hope it is your :bfp: Sweetpea


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks girs :D Just done another IC and the line is darker than this mornings IC. Will test with another FRER tomorrow morning and let you all know what happens!


----------



## Dinah

So exciting Sweetpea! Can't wait to see further tests, I really hope this is your BFP :dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my god SweetPea, I KNEW it!!! Couldn't be happier for you! It really was time for another :bfp: in here as well. Now come on everybody, let's follow her example!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks Amyg! I def need a bump buddy from this thread for sure! :flow:


----------



## lilmackate

IT's darker YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY I am so happy for you!!!!!! Where is the pic!!!!???? lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

I'm posting any pics in my journal lil, think you already found them though! :D


----------



## lilmackate

:dance:Yeah I found them!!! YAY!:headspin::yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! That is so awesome Sweetpea!!! I really hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## membas#1

:sick::sick::sick:

hey ladies. been an off night but did manage to get out with some friends tonight. trying to stay up a little later tonight--don't know why just used to love watching some late night TV and relaxing and seems like now as soon as i get to bed i crash, so i'm watchign TV tonight :) feeling queasy and green, but i'll feel much better by morning! have to get some things done tomorrow but i must say--i love my weekends! 

hope you are all well and can't wait to check back on sweetpea in the morning!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, stupid time difference, I thought I'd come back to news from SweetPea. I'm so excited for you, I can't tell you how much!

Membas, off days suck. But honestly, try to think positive and view them as reassurance that baby is doing well. I felt awful for weeks with our seedling and then felt fine from just before seedling stopped growing. So as silly as that sounds but I'm hoping for lots of off-days with the next one. Just to remind me that they're ok. I also remember ms though and can imagine what you're going through, so fingers crossed you'll get a few better days now. 

We have DH's parents visiting today and MIL is going to give me my flu shot. :happydance: One more thing sorted. Although right now I have no idea when to expect the first eggy, so I don't know if a few days really would have mattered for the shot. I know roughly when my hcg went back to 0, do you think I should expect O around 14 days later? I'm really a bit lost on this one and there doesn't seem to be too much information (just the old "give yourself time to heal"). Either way, I think as soon as this spotting has been gone for 2 days we'll resume bding every other day or so, so hopefully we're in with a chance whenever eggy pops.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sorry you aren't feeling well Membas, hopefully you got to enjoy your TV time! MS is quite bittersweet I imagine.

Amyg, good luck with the flu shot and also with the BDing! I would imagine that the earliest you would O would be 14 days, but it might take a little longer than that too, so I would think you'd def be in the safe zone with your shot. :D

AFM, I think it is safe to say that I'm cooking away a little soy bean! Tests this morning were darker, especially the IC that I took which was unexpected. The test line started to darken before the control line even came up, which was exciting! Pics in journal for nosey-ing pleasure. 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for taking time to look at my journal and all of your great comments, the outpouring of support was amazing and you all made me feel so hopeful and happy. :hugs: to all of you! I am sooo hoping to gain some bump buds from this thread in the near future!


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations sweetpea, that's awesome news :)

Hope you are feeling OK membas.


----------



## Shey

Congrats sweetpea hope things go well for ya

asfm 4 days late


----------



## membas#1

shey, when are you testing? 4 days late is a good sign.....

feeling better this morning--off for a super busy crazy day at work....I can do this.


----------



## Shey

I wanted to test today but I have a job interview today so im gonna hold off testing til Sunday cause Im going to my friend Carrie's babyshower and she has a test and she's gonna give it to me.


----------



## Coco14

Fingers crossed for Sunday then Shey :)


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG!!! Sweetpea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! YAYYYY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooooo happy for you!! May it be a little sticky pea and grow big and round!!!

Well, clearly, I am back from my break away. And with me i have brought :witch: so not sooo glad about that. But am feeling very positive for the month ahead. It means i eeeked out an 11 day LP, which is better than before. Very weird this first post m/c af, i had no sore boobs like normal, just super tired adn hormonal day before and last couple of days (cd3 today). Also, if i take it from when i got the post m/c bfn, i ov'd earlier than normal, which is good. So it looks like some re-setting going on in there. Still, i can't lie. Was gutted to see AF, even though i knew we hadn't got BD in on time really. And also it brought back LOADS fo emotions and hormones about loosing my LO, and make me think that i should have just hit 16wks. But hopefully now as the stupid hormones are easing i can have more of the positive feelings. Here's hoping. If we are lucky this month then it means i would be 14weeks by Christmas!! Now tat would be a great Xmas pressie!!

I seemed to have missed a post about Secret Santa....can anyone explain?

Coco! Welcome! 

Shey, hope your test turns out lucky!!

AJ, sorry stupid witch got you too.

Membas, Carbafe, Dinah, glad all those beanies growing well in there. 

Amyg, my Ov was exactly 4 weeks and 1 day after m/c started, and AF, 1 day short of 6 weeks. But hoping you won't see your AF! Hope you doin ok.

Good to be back ladies!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Dinah

Glad to see you Fairygirl :dust: for you, I hope you get that sticky bean in time for 14wks by Christmas :hugs:

Shey - ooooh exciting, good luck for Sunday!!

Sweetpea - congrats again :)

Membas - glad you are feeling a bit better today

Amyg, Carbafe, ZB5, AJ, Coco - how you all getting on?

AFM just counting the days to my scan. Less than a week now! I'm super excited and thinking as positive as possible (I'm a worrier!). symptoms wise I'm just tired a lot still, not much else. Oh and I cried at a Disney film tonight but have to admit that's pretty normal for me ;)

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Dinah! I understand you're nervousness, but I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll be able to relax a lot more after your scan next week. :hugs: And I cry at Disney films as well. :haha:

Fairybabe, welcome back! Sorry you brought the silly old witch with you. :hugs: BUT you and I might be cycle buddies now (according to my bfn anyway), if in fact my cycle decides to return to normal. We'll see I guess but for now I'm assuming that we'll both catch our eggies in about 10 days time and then get to be bump buddies with two beautiful, healthly, sticky little bean. :thumbup:

Shey, how exciting! Hope you get that :bfp: on Sunday!

SweetPea, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

AFM, I think my spotting might finally come to an end, only had a teeeny tiny bit today. About bloody time as well, excuse the language. Have been feeling absolutely awful today, huge headache and sore muscles. I guess partly that'll be due to the flu shot I got yesterday but the headache definitely feels like the AF headaches I used to get while still on the pill. So I'm assuming that it's a sign of some big hormone change and as such hopefully indicates a new cycle. Ok, could be wrong about that but hey, PMA, right? So I guess it's more waiting, waiting, waiting but at least my body seems to be on the right track.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas, hope your busy day went ok! Busy days usually make fast days so that's good at least :)

Shey, FX'd for you. 4 days late is always a good sign.

Fairy, so sorry the stupid hag came for you but now I am so hoping that you and Amyg get to be bump buddies! :hugs:

Amyg, sounds like your body is on the right track for starting up a fresh new cycle! PMA for sure :)

Dinah, so excited to hear how your first scan goes! I'm sure that everything is cooking away in there just perfect :flow:

Carbafe, zb, how you girls getting on?

AFM, symptoms so far are sore BB's and some mild pulling/cramping sensations. The day I got BFP I was feeling like I was getting pinched from the inside, the next day I was getting dull AF-y type cramps, which had me a little worried. Then today just small pulling/stretching sensations, nothing painful but I am aware of them. Small wave of nausea yesterday morning but feeling pretty good today! Oh and peeing ALOT! CM has really picked up making me run to the bathroom a few times to make sure everything was ok but haven't besides white/clear at all so far.

I spoke with my Dr's office today and told them that it seemed like I got a + really early for when I ovulated and that a digi was + this morning as well so they made me an appt to see if maybe I ov'd earlier than I thought? They went by my LMP so since my cycle is a little longer that won't be super accurate but it got me in earlier than usual which I was happy about... October 27th so exactly a week from now. I was going to wait until after AF time but with not being sure about if I o'd when I thought I did according to my temps, I don't know if maybe I'm already passed that? Who knows! :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome back fairy! Good to see that your body seems to be doing exactly what it needs to.


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies. I'll keep ya'll posted

Welcome back fairy!

Amy hope all goes well for you

Dinah cant wait to hear how you're scan went

Sweetpea I hope things go well for you at the doctors.


----------



## membas#1

evening all--well i made it through my crazy 10 hour work day. i walk to and from work, about a 15 min walk and i swear the walk home i must have looked a little intoxicated...i was pretty out of it, but now i'm home resting. i managed a quick 30 min break for lunch but ate plenty of snacks in between...just on my feet a ton. if i could convince SO to come in and rub my feet i'd be in sweet sweet bliss right now--but he just got home from work, and yep, he's a massage therapist, so i feel bad as he's had a long day too and know he doesn't want to come home right away and have me ask for foot rub. 

ah well--long day and heating dinner. fairy welcome back, sweetpea :yipee:, shey hope your test is a BFP! how you can wait till sunday amazes me! :) :hugs: and :hi: to everyone.


----------



## zb5

Hey everyone.

Sweetpea, as I think I've said a few times now, CONGRATS!!! :) I think your chart looks pretty clear that you O'd when FF says you did, but I guess it could be off by a few days. Either way, an appointment a month from now sounds good!

Fairybabe, sorry to hear about AF and FX'd for next cycle. Amygdala and AJ, you too - I hope you ladies are all bump buddies. Shey - you have amazing self control not testing yet! Good luck!

Membas - 2nd tri! Hooray! Good job making it through your 10 hour day. Those are so tiring, especially when you're on your feet a lot. Dinah, exciting about your scan soon! I too cry at Disney movies...

AFM, I get my blood drawn again on Thursday for more thyroid tests, and then should hear the results early next week. I'm not expecting them to be back to normal yet as my doc said it will take some time, but I'm really hoping they go in the right direction! I've been having less symptoms overall so that seems to be a good sign.

Good night ladies!


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, membas, 15 weeks!!! I have to admit the I always get a little emotional looking at your ticker, because a weeks ago I was just behind you and now it'll be months until I get there again. But I'm so so SO happy for you that you made it out of the danger zone and your little (big!) orange is growing away happily! Knowing Fairy's story and mine, it just amazes me to see how everything can work out fine, really gives me hope. And I hope for you that you soon get all that 2nd trimester energy! How's your bump doing, is it visible yet?

Zb5, sounds like you might be due some good news, will be crossing my fingers that your thyroid is well on its way to normal.

Shey, how you manage to not test is beyond me. I'll probably start testing at 2DPO. :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I have my FX'd that your test results have moved in the right direction zb! (Or should I say that they turn out spot on!) Sounds promising that you say you are having less symptoms... I remember you saying that they would have to do more drastic things med wise if things didn't improve, and feeling better is very reassuring that whatever you are doing now is getting things back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Amy--:hugs: thanks for being supportive but I know it must be hard for both you and Fairy as we were all so close together, and I know my ticker must strike up some emotions for you. But have faith that you too will be here again very soon! As for energy--I am doing okay, I mean I'm wiped when I get home from a long day at work, but I can make it through those long days easier now than before. No bump yet--but I think it's coming soon...some firmness taking place low and doc said uterus has moved up to about 4 fingers below belly button. Thank you for asking. :hugs:

ZB--hope your tests show that things are moving in the right direction. Less symptoms is definitely a good thing!

off to work...


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Membas....oooh that bump is just gonna blossom soon! 
I know what Amyg means re the tickers, but for me i find it easier now other people's tickers are past the stages i got to, if that makes sense. And overall, it's a really good reminder that it is actually possible to have a baby!!!! And it's exciting to see you folks progress. BTW, Membas, congrats on hitting 2nd tri!! 
To be honest, this post m/c thing is v weird, i kind of swing between great optimism and feeling so sad and angry. Having this damn af really did bring up a whole set of emotions in a way i wasn't expecting. So be prepared Amyg if you don't get lucky htis month. Over on the ttc after a loss thread i have read it's totally normal for that to happen, so that made me feel better. 

I think being preggers again will defo help! Fingers crossed!! ooooh that's just reminded me, i need to order some more opk cheapies etc!! Gotta feed that poas habit! So hoping that if nothing else the m/c has reset my ovaries to ovulate mid cycle instead of the day 20 region. 

Zb5, good luck with the blood tests. So hoping your tests are showing good results and you can get off the meds and back at it asap! 

Shey, you have the patience of a Saint! 

Right. 

Have a good day/eve (depending on where you are!)

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

well I think I am out for this month no AF but no positive test either.... I decided to not take anymore of my progesterone cream because I really feel it just didn't happen this month..... bummer!
Sweetpea I am so happy for you it gives me hope!!! BTW your progression is AWESOME!!!!! 
Fairy i'm sorry you have ups and downs the MC aftermath is just awful... so sad I cry still and I think that's normal.
Shey I agree with fairy you have some strength girl I think next month I will try to be more like you!!!! :dust: GL sweet heart I hope you get your positive!!!


----------



## Dinah

Hey Lilmac, don't think you are out just yet - I didn't get my BFP until 14 DPO :D PMA!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Dinah thank you so much for the encouragement I really need it seeing all the negative tests refreshed my MC and I have done nothing but cry today..... I don't know how alone I'd be/feel if it weren't for all the ladies at bnb!


----------



## Dinah

Nps Lilmac, that is the great thing about BnB we are all in it together and here for each other :hugs:

Zb5 - Hope you get the results you want. FX for good news for you :flower:


----------



## Shey

Aww thanks ladies! but I don't have to test the :witch: got me this morning


----------



## AJThomas

Sorry to hear that Shey, i was hoping this would be it.


----------



## lilmackate

oh no shey!!! I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Shey!

Lil, hang in there girl! Like Dinah said you totally aren't out yet!


----------



## Coco14

Sorry Shey, hope you are feeling OK.


----------



## Coco14

Aww Lilmackate, hope you are feeling better:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry the witch got you Shey...sending you hugs.

Lilmack, hugs from me. (BTW, i don't seem to be able to reply to pm's!). It's amazing how all those feelings are sooo close to the surface. Here's hoping the go away and get replaced by peace and tranquility. 

Off to bed for me. Hoping for sweet dreams of bumps and bouncing babies!

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies! Im ok just having cramps, nothing a lil midol can't fix. there's always next time.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: shey. sorry witch showed. good PMA for next time!


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas! how are you doing?


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ladies I really needed the kind words you are right fairy all of these feelings are so close to the surface they spill over a lot! Thank you!
Shey I am sorry hun! loads of :dust: and a nice big :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Shey--I'm good thanks. Folded lots of laundry tonight-I think I need to thin out my clothes and give some to goodwill. Way too many and not enough closet/drawer space. Argh! Someday we'll have a new place and our house WILL have more than 1 closet! That's all we have in the entire house, 1 closet. No good.

Otherwise quiet at home, SO gone to a late work meeting, so just me and the pets.


----------



## AJThomas

^And the lil orange!


----------



## membas#1

:) Yes, cannot leave out the orange...


----------



## lilmackate

Membas Yay happy orange day!! Baby is getting big!! =)


----------



## lilmackate

Well im not happy..... The :witch: just got me! I really hate her!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, lilmackate, so sorry the witch got you! Big big :hugs:! I can imagine how crap this must be for you but try to stay positive for that Halloween bfp. You will get that sticky bean really soon! :hugs:

Shey, sorry about your AF as well. Are you going to try for a pumpkin bumpkin or are you going to have a break for a while?

Membas, I hear you on the closet space! Ever since we first started ttc I've been sorting stuff out and giving stuff away and still we have way too much stuff and way too little space. AND nothing to wear. :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmack! Sorry the stupid hag got you! Well, looking on the bright side, there are a few of us only days apart in our cycles now....so i reckon a big batch of bump buddies ahoy!!!! 

Membas, one closet???? Time you guys got another i think!! Once all your friends and family send you stuff for little Orange in there, s/he will need a whole closet just for him/herself! Ooooh, that makes me think of a question...are you gonna find out the sex of the baby at a later scan? Me and OH had decided we would. 

CD5 for me here. Not properly charting in the first half of the cycle. Can't be bothered. Just charting when i get near to suspected Ov and then in the LP. Seems i need to look at a graph after all!!! How sad is that?? However did women manage before they knew about htese things?! 

Right. Gotta go be productive today. So much to sort out.

Have a good day ladies!

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Hi Fairybabe, Shey, and lilmackate - sorry the witch got you! She got me too... Isn't it funny how a bunch of us get her at once? Anyway, for me since I'm not TTC it actually makes me feel better, because I know my body is working!


----------



## membas#1

Lil :hugs: sorry AF showed. Be extra nice to yourself today and treat yourself well--here's some :dust: for this next cycle.

Fairy--wish we could get another closet before baby shows but baby will have a dresser. We are currently using the space under our bed for storage as a friend loaded us up with all her baby clothes a couple months ago. We wont move into another place for at least another year or two so it'll have to do. 

And yes, we will find out on October 28 if it's a boy or girl. 

ZB, glad the body is working properly! :) 

Off to work....


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I just got so excited for you finding out the gender. :D Have you thought of names yet? DH and I actually have names thought out for either already, just need a bfp now.

Fairy and Lilmac, can I ask you a question? You both know that you ovulated last cycle, right? Did you use opks to find that out or did you just temp and found out after the fact? I'm using IC opks but I'm not sure I trust them. Don't want to spend lots of money on proper ones though, as I have NO idea when I'm due to ovulate. Sort of expecting towards the end of next week but who know. I've also had some more spotting :( so don't know what that means for my "cycle".


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, yep, i know that i ov'd. Seemed to take FOREVER though. I used OPKs once i had a negative preg test. They had faint pink lines on them for most of the cycle and then started getting darker, as if i was about to ov, then finally got super proper dark. However my temp rise was a real slow climber so i wasn't convinced until about 4dpo. I just used the cheapies, in fact i just ordered another pack of 30 from amazon for about a fiver! And some cheapie preggo tests. And a new cheapie thermometer, cos my old one is sounding a bit squeaky. 

How many days/weeks since m/c are you? Or since neg preg test? At the hosp i was told 4-6 weeks for af to show. Makes sense that it is 6 weeks, i think it takes a good 2 weeks once everything is out for the hormones to settle and trigger a new cycle, so another 2 weeks or so to ov, then the 2ww. So that is kind of what happened to me. 

No idea why you might be spotting. It seems this first "cycle" after a m/c is an entirely random process from what others have said. 

Cheers

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

I would like a :bfp: before xmas but I think I'll take a break and let nature take it's course. If it happens it happens


----------



## membas#1

Amy--we have a few names but mostly for girl, we have to work on the boy names still. we don't have any middle names really targeted tho, just first names.


----------



## Dinah

Hey all

Lilmac - sorry to hear that stupid witch showed up. Lots of :dust: and PMA for you next cycle!!

Membas - exciting that you are finding out the gender so soon :D We are sticking as team yellow. We also have plenty name choices for girls but are really struggling for some reason on boys names.

Hey to everyone else :D

Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I'm now 17 days post mc (counting from my medical management) and 5 days post bfn, so I'm counting it as cd5 (or thereabouts). I haven't actually found any real information on this but I'm assuming that you can expect your first cycle to be 4 weeks starting with the bfn and it just varies how long that bfn takes. So hopefully in about 9 days or so???

Membas, are you going to share your ideas???


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Membas, I just got so excited for you finding out the gender. :D Have you thought of names yet? DH and I actually have names thought out for either already, just need a bfp now.
> 
> Fairy and Lilmac, can I ask you a question? You both know that you ovulated last cycle, right? Did you use opks to find that out or did you just temp and found out after the fact? I'm using IC opks but I'm not sure I trust them. Don't want to spend lots of money on proper ones though, as I have NO idea when I'm due to ovulate. Sort of expecting towards the end of next week but who know. I've also had some more spotting :( so don't know what that means for my "cycle".

Hey hun yea I o'ed temp and opk confirmed it I o'd 22 days after DandE I also used the Ic OPKs and they were right on for me sweety. I put my cycle day as the 30th (26th was dande) because that's when the test was negative I o'd 18 days from the 30th on CD18 (or cd22 if I go from dande) it was on for me my cycles range from 29-32 days so..... yea you have a great chance of Oing!!!! Fx'ed for you babe and oh LOADS AND LOADS of :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg that makes us cycle buddies!! Am cd5!! Race you to Ovulation!!! 
On your marks....get...set.....catch the eggy!!!

LOL!

Fairy!!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, that's not fair Fairy, I have no idea how long this cycle's going to be! On second thought, that might work to my advantage... You're on! :D


----------



## membas#1

Amy--we've thought of 3 girl first names we like in order of preference
Isabela, Alethea (but SO wants to spell it Olethea, which is why we don't agree on this one), and Ophelia

For boy we both really like Ammon as the first name, but it doesn't go well with the last name which also ends in 'on'. So kind of getting away from that one right now. Who knows!

I like Dawn as a middle name, but also May--I like short names as middle names :) mine is only 3 letters :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Like the names Membas! Agree with it having to fit the last name though... 'on' and 'on' might be a little tricky!

Lil, sorry the :witch: showed up. Onwards and upwards!

Amyg, Fairy - sending you lots of O dust!

AFM, feeling very tired today, and BB's very sore. Went to go to the grocery store on my lunch hour from work, and fell asleep sitting there in the parking lot!


----------



## Shey

Aww Sweetpea hope you get some much rest and feel refresh


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I love your names! Alethea and Ophelia were both on my list, would have had to work hard to convince DH though I think. Ammon is nice, but I agree, 2 ons might be a bit much. I've always liked Dorian, that's sort of close? Or Samuel! Or Jacob! Or Adam! ... Ok, clearly must stop thinking about baby names now. I blame the full moon...

SweetPea, hooray for early pregnancy symptoms! :wohoo: Ok, they might suck but how exciting that you have them!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Great names Membas!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

It's very quite....lol... how is everyone?


----------



## AJThomas

Hi lilmac! i'm ok over here, a storm passed over us and we were without electricity for two days, just got it back MINUTES ago. Another storm is supposed to pass over the weened too, ugh, only good thing is the rain is really good for :sex: and i should be oving over the weekend too so i'll make good use of it! Just hope we dont lose the light again......


----------



## membas#1

hey all--we didn't have internet until just now tonight--they were redoing some things in the neighborhood so it was out all day. just as well, we had a nice time reconnecting after work ;) I'm usually too tired by the time SO gets home from work several hours after me, but we got home at same time today so you know...yay! :) 

totally off topic: we also met with the jeweler who is designing our rings and went over the wax molds--i made a few changes to mine so he's going to work on those and then we should be ready to make the casts and pour the metal and get the rings actually made. my ring will match the necklace SO had made for me for our engagement--it's very very pretty and has stones from my grandma in both necklace and ring (stones my grandfather polished and set in earrings for my grandma long ago). 

I hope everyone is doing well...it has been quiet on the board for the last few days. How's everyone?


----------



## lilmackate

Membas the ring sounds BEAUTIFUL I am so jealous when you get them you should show us a picture I think it's awesome you are using gems from your grandmother!
Aj get to bding go get that eggy I have my fx'ed for you this month!!!! LOADS OF :dust: I hope you don't loose your lights but candle light would keep things romantic......


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! Things have been kind of crazy over here. I have a deadline coming up so I've been working hard, but everything seems to be going wrong! Including something in my lab almost catching on fire (electrical problem). Thankfully we caught it before anything too bad happened... it was only melting plastic and smoking! Phew... close one.

Tomorrow is my birthday and my mom is flying in for a visit. She will stay with us through Wednesday, will leave Wednesday morning and then my sister flies in Wednesday evening! Complete coincidence, that's just when they happened to be traveling in the area. But it will be crazy houseguest time over here!

Ladies, glad you've been enjoying your lack of internet and electricity :haha:. I remember a whole semester of college with rolling blackouts, it was very romantic... :D

Okay, off to bed for me. Good night!


----------



## lilmackate

ZB have a wonderful birthday tomorrow!!!! Tomorrow is my 2 year old birthday he is 2..... It must be an awesome day! Enjoy it sweety!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Happy Birthday zb5!!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a lovely week with your visitors! I'm also glad your lab didn't burn down. ;)

Happy birthday also to your LO, lilmackate. Do you have any exciting plans for the day?

I'm glad to hear everyone's enjoying their lack of electricity. AJ, are you ok apart from the power cut? Must have been a scary storm to switch off your electricity for 2 whole days! 
I think we could definitely do with a power cut here. We've both been ill, so all we do after work is pass out on the sofa. 6 days to the big O though hopefully, so must get motivated. :D I'm getting so nervous that I might not ovulate though or that we won't catch the egg. I know I'm not supposed to get my hopes up but I just want to be pregnant again so badly. This is definitely going to be a tough 3 weeks and I don't think it'll get better before I have that positive test.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies!
No electrical black out here....but we still managed to reconnect!! He he he.

YEp, it's quiet....i think folks are either pregnant, or waiting to Ov!!! Cd8 today for me. Yawn! Amyg, know what you mean....just wanna be growing a baby! 

Happy birthdasy Zb5! And Lilmac's LO! Hope you both have good celebrations. 

AJ enjoy the rainy weekend indoor playtime! Been pretty rainy and horrid here too....drove home last night just gripping the wheel and praying i wasn't wanted at th pearly gates just yet! Heavy motorway traffic in heavy rain, with big lorries and lots of road spray, in the dark.....not my idea of a happy drive! But still, i made it just fine! 

Quiet weekend for me and DH, seeing as it's our first weekend together in a month! Mental. 

Right. Off to pamper the DH! 

Have a good weekend everyone!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, it was getting quiet in here! Power has been flickering here too.

Happy Birthday zb! Hope you have a great birthday, and sending you lots of luck this year! Very glad your lab is a-ok too, how scary that must've been :hugs:

AJ - Have a good time this weekend, catch that eggy girl!

Membas - How cool about the rings! You will def have to show us girls a picture when they are all finished, it sounds so pretty. What a great idea to make something very meaningful to begin even more so :flow:

Lil - Happy Birthday to your LO too!

Amyg - I hope that you and your man feel better soon and can get on catching that eggy! I truly hope that ov comes at least somewhat on time for you so that things can really get rolling for you two sooner rather than later. Even though I haven't been in your situation, I can only imagine how you feel... you just want to be pregnant again and I'm sure waiting around for O is stressful in the meantime. You and Fairy are both very strong, and I'm sure you will both have your sticky BFP's in no time. It's ok to hope a little bit too, PMA can go a long way. But even if it takes a few cycles, that's perfectly normal... and the baby that comes of it will be the one that you were totally meant to be a mommy to!

Fairy - Glad you survived the drive, it's so scary to drive in conditions like that. Have fun and relax with DH this weekend, I'm sure that a nice eggy is starting to grow big and strong for when you O!

AFM, very excited for today because DH and I are going to a local soup competition! The weather has been pretty chilly here and there couldn't be a more perfect time for it. All the different kinds of soup you want for three hours, count me in! I am sure I will have a very full belly soon :D 

Also, officially a day or two late for AF, so feeling very excited about that... now I'm 4 weeks!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Sweetpea! Well done on hitting 4 weeks!! Time will fly!
Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--just finished a semi tiring day of work and am now officially on weekend! yay. of course with working today it's cut short but right now i'll take what i can get. SO is out most of the weekend in the woods so i'm on my own and enjoying some quiet time. tomorrow will be quiet too-i plan to get some chores done and pay bills tomorrow but the rest of today is lazy time! yay!

happy birthday zb! hope you have a great day!


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Birthday zb5!!

Amyg we were great apart from the power cut, i only hated it so much cause i didnt have hot water to shower:haha: I could get online with my phone on the second day so i was ok, it was actually kind of fun.

Fairy you're right, everyone is either preggy or waiting to ov, ov for me is officially in 2 days but i'm getting an early start and making sure we're covered! DH is thrilled, cant wait to get started :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Amy we sure do have plans.... Gaige is having his party tomorrow it is all Buzzed up for the little guy!! He adores Buzz lightyear I was at the YMCA decorating all day I always love giving my boys a birthday party it is just so much fun.... expensive lol but fun! =)
On the TTC note I am just waiting to O.... I took that stupid first response fertility test on cd 3 dang thing came back with high fsh but I talked to my MIL about it (she is the clinical nurse manager over the maternity ward at the hospital I had my boys she knows a lot!!) I told my MIL about how I got it 3 months ago free in a pregnancy test pack and how I opened the foil in june and had left in my car on hot summer nights...... my test I thought was a little strange because the control line wasn't dark at all and I compared it with pics online with other feritility test and those control lines are dark she told me since it was in the heat and out of the foil for a couple of months that it's probably not valid and said I shouldn't worry..... I really hope she is right.... what do you guys think.... Here is the test.....
 



Attached Files:







fertility.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2









fertility1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









fertility2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









fertility3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry lilmackate, I have no idea how that test works so can't really comment in detail. But since it's been out the pack for so long, I wouldn't worry. If you really think there might be something wrong, I'd ask the doc to run tests. But wouldn't they only find things that would stop you conceiving?

AJ, glad you were ok. I love being in storms when you know you're safe but some of them can be pretty frightening. But if you're ok and even got some extra bd-time then what's not to like. :D


Membas, such a short weekend must be a bit of a bummer at the moment. But it sounds like you're making the best of it so I hope it still gives you back lots of energy for next week. Are you feeling much of a difference in energy levels now that you're in 2nd tri?

Fairy, hope you're having a lovely weekend with your DH!

AFM, remember how I said I was expecting O next week? Well, I think I might just have ovulated or be about to. IC opks got darker (although not darker than the control line) until yesterday and today's is lighter again. I also have something like the ovulation pain I used to get. Can't really tell about ewcm as we bded yesterday. Temperature was not up yet this morning but then I wasn't in bed until 1am which tends to make them lower for me. In short, this might have been it or it might not. I'm guessing that temps should give me a better idea over the next few days. If it was then I really don't fancy our chances this month, as we would have only bded on the day of the peak. :( Stupid unpredictable first cycle! But I guess it might not have been and if it was then at least I'm closer to a (hopefully more standard) second cycle than I thought. Watch this space...


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning Ladies!
Lilmack, that party sounds like fun! Enjoy! As for your sticks, i'd say ignore them if they have been open like that. Try a fresh one tomorrow and see what that one does. 
AJ....ooooh catch the eggy!!
Amyg, keep peeing on the opks til your temps rise! Mine got darker and i thought i would ov about 5 days before i did, they got darker faded slightly, then got darker again and then finally went properly dark about 5 days later. And my temps were really slow to rise, it was 4dpo before it shot up properly...so just keep up the bd and the opks til you are sure for sure! With the opks, after i did actually ov, they went proper pale instantly. It's such a confusing cycle isn't it? And darn frustrating. Hang on in there girl! 
Membas, bummer that you only get a short rest, and love the sound of those wedding rings...piccy please!!!! 
Carbafe, Dinah, how are you doing? Hope all is well with you both and your beanies!
Shey? Are you ttc this month or on a break?
Sweetpea, hope you are chilling with those feet up! (Did you get the bfp before your bro's gf babyshower after all? Keep thinking of you sitting there with a happy grin!).
AFM, well quiet weekend, DH and i drove to teh coast yesterday with the dogs, dogs LOVED the beach. I love watching htem run so free and have so much fun. And it was a great chance to get to talk properly with DH about lots of things. So that was good. Quiet evening snuggled together with a few glasses of wine and x-factor, bliss! But today we both have LOADS of stuff to sort out, but there you go. And what's with our crappy weather?? One day of sun yesterday, and we are predicted 5 days of rain????? I don't mind cold, or windy, it's the grey that gets me. I shall have to wear my brightest clothes all week to stop the blues creeping in. 

Cd9 today. Sooooo hoping for an ov around cd15 and not a wait til cd20-22! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends girls! Here's to a good week ahead!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you Fairy, that made me a little more confident. But I guess in the end there's not much we can do anyway, apart from keep up the bd and wait for AF to show (or NOT!). In a way I'm slightly excited that something is happening, whatever that something might be, even though I don't hold out too much hope for this cycle. Somehow it just feels like it would be too good to get pregnant now (13 weeks before christmas) so I can't quite bring myself to believe in the possibility. But yeah, wait and see...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg, those OPK's sounds promising... after reading what Fairy had to say I would think that you are totally on the right track. :hugs:

Fairy, the shower is actually today! Been busy getting ready for it with my mom, we got all the last minute stuff done yesterday, and of course I had to run out and get a few small other gifts for them :haha: We are having it in a church hall so we only have an hour to set up before the guests start to arrive... have to be there to set up in about 2 1/2 hours actually! Have to do some running around this morning, one of my jobs was to get balloons so I have to go pick them up. I was afraid to get them yesterday in case they started to deflate overnight so have to go get them soon. 

It will be so nice to have my own little secret there, it has really helped me focus on being happy instead of being upset about it. Still not an ideal situation, but it is so much easier now. My mom knows too (since I called her at 6 am the morning of my BFP!) so we are keeping it our little secret :D

Hope all of you are having a great weekend! I have FX'd that the rain stays away here today so we aren't dragging all the decorations and food and gifts through a downpour!


----------



## Coco14

ooSweetPea said:


> Amyg, those OPK's sounds promising... after reading what Fairy had to say I would think that you are totally on the right track. :hugs:
> 
> Fairy, the shower is actually today! Been busy getting ready for it with my mom, we got all the last minute stuff done yesterday, and of course I had to run out and get a few small other gifts for them :haha: We are having it in a church hall so we only have an hour to set up before the guests start to arrive... have to be there to set up in about 2 1/2 hours actually! Have to do some running around this morning, one of my jobs was to get balloons so I have to go pick them up. I was afraid to get them yesterday in case they started to deflate overnight so have to go get them soon.
> 
> It will be so nice to have my own little secret there, it has really helped me focus on being happy instead of being upset about it. Still not an ideal situation, but it is so much easier now. My mom knows too (since I called her at 6 am the morning of my BFP!) so we are keeping it our little secret :D
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great weekend! I have FX'd that the rain stays away here today so we aren't dragging all the decorations and food and gifts through a downpour!

Happy for you :)


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, hope you have a great time at the baby shower. It's so kind of you to be doing all that despite the situation being hard on you. I keep thinking of you sitting there with a big grin on your face now, hope you have a ball!

AFM, I'm pretty sure I ovulated/am ovulating. Bit annoyed that I didn't anticipate it but hey, too late now. Unfortunately we didn't get in any unprotected bd before yesterday as we were worry about infection (was still spotting until a few days ago). So I really don't fancy our chances this month, although we've been quite busy since yesterday. :D I guess we'll keep that up and just see what happens but I am really frustrated with not "knowing" my body. It was like clockwork before and now it's one big confusing mess. Aaaanyway, guess my test date is around 22th October, provided I get my temp rise tomorrow...


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh! Amygdala, that's really annoying isn't it? I was similar, bd'd like mad when first thought was ov'ing, then i was away without DH when the darn opk's got really dark again, by time i got back, we managed 1 bd on the morn of Ov day and i think the ship might have sailed already at that point, so i wasn't too surprised either when AF showed. It is really really annoying and upsetting to be so out of sync with your own body, it just reinforces the lack of control we had over what happened. On the flip side, my emotional reaction to AF was soooo strong and horrid (not so much about not having got pregnant that cycle, but cos of the one we lost) that it did make me question how emotionally ready I had been to have even thought of TTC anyway. I think any vague little rule book there was over all of this goes completely flying out the window after m/c. All we can do is go with the flow (no bad pun intended!). If you caught the egg, fantastic! If you didn't, then there's the next cycle. If you get all emotional and griefstricken if AF shows, well, you do, and don't beat yourself up about it, let the emotions run and come out. I think there's only one way through post m/c and that's to go extra easy and nice on yourself. 

AFM. cd10 today. Yay, so officially at the start of following SMEP! Turns out my decision not to temp didn't work, seems i love hearing those beeps too much. So i've compromised wth myself. I don't temp during AF or for a few days after, but from about day 9 onwards....ok, poor attempt at not temping i know!!! I thnk it's fuelled by the fact that i last AF it was hard to gauge what cycle day i did ov, cos it was hard to know exactly when all the hcg left my system, so what was day1? So not sure when to expect ov this cycle really.....and am NOT gonna miss it this time around! Luckly DH and I have no trips/weekends apart for the next few months! Phew! 

My goodness am rambling this morn...heck, look at the time!! 

Laters girls!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning girls!
Sorry for talking about myself so much lately. Think this is just a really confusing time. But do tell me to shut up if I get annoying. So here's some more egoposting:

I got a higher temp this morning so am fairly confident I'm now in my first tww post-mc. Except I've sworn to make it a 2 1/2 week wait because I just can't be 100% sure on ovulation dates and I don't want days and days of bfns. Sooo testing 22nd October unless opks should get positive again or AF shows up. I'm still hoping she doesn't but know it's more than likely she does. Don't know how I feel really, just wish I could fast forward 3 weeks. Bring on Halloween!!!

Right, egopost done, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Shey

Fairy I am on a break as the guy I was with for almost 4 months cheated on me so we're not together no more so just taking things easy. how are you doing?

Amy hope you're doing well

Lilmac sorry bout the test hope things get better for you.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry to hear that Shey. Hope you get over him soon and that you meet a decent guy who treats you right. 

Amyg, you are not being all ego...we want to know how you are doing and this is the place for you to tell us! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairybabe! hope things go well for you too.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I want to hear how you're doing too! I'm a little quiet here because my mom's in town...

Shey, sorry to hear about the guy. I agree with Fairy, hope you find a good guy soon!

Sweetpea, must have been a nice baby shower! I can just imagine the secret party in your head! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5, love the party in your head thing!! Enjoy your mum's visit.

Sweetpea, look on the super bright side, all that baby clobber....hope it's all nice stuff...cos she can give it all to you in just under 8 months! So you can view it as an early pick and choose session!! LOL!!! 

He he he he he.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Amy, you should definitely feel free to post what's going on with you--that's what the board is about...sometimes we post more about ourselves and sometimes we focus more on others--it ebbs and flows.

I hope Oct. 22 proves to be a lucky testing day for you! Fx'd for you!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I love how you think Fairy :haha: Saw some cute things so maybe... ! zb, it was quite the party in my head!

Amy, like the others said, feel free to say whatever you feel like saying at the moment. Membas is right, talking about yourself or others does ebb and flow from moment to moment, and if you need to get anything off your chest, ever, you know we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Girls, you're awesome. :hugs:

Shey, sorry about the guy. Glad you found out now rather than after you fell pregnant with his child though. I'm sure the right one is just around the corner though. And for now you've got a lovely holiday with LO to look forward to!


----------



## Shey

That is true Amy. right now I have to get a job so that my LO can have a good holiday. for 2 yrs I haven't been able to get him presents cause of not having a job so Im trying really hard this year to get one and it's not easy.


----------



## Dinah

Shey - :hugs: I'm sorry you've had to go through that.

Amyg - share away!

Sweetpea - Glad all went well and you had a party in your head lol

zb5 - sorry I missed your birthday, hope it was a good one and that you are having a good visit with your Mum.

Fairy - Good luck for the SMEP!

Lilmac, AJ, Carbafe - hows it going?

As for me, all went perfect at the scan today and we saw our beautiful baby with their gorgeous strong heartbeat :) Pic is in my journal (link in sig)

So, I'm super relieved and just glad now to be able to tell all and sundry our good news!

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Dinah i had a peek at the piccie....sooooo beautiful!!!! How wonderful to know bubs is doing so well in there! Congrats! Are you going to find out the sex at the 20wk scan? 

Who's next for a scan on this thread? 

And it's about time we saw another BFP or two (or 3!)

Feeling October is a lucky month!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I'm sorry you may have missed your O but look at it this way if AF does come you will have the comfort of knowing you had a cycle... at least that's how I felt about it when the :witch: got me... I hate that old hag rahhhh anyway that is the only real positive I got from af showing.
Shey I am so sorry what a JERK!!! You deserve much better than him!
AFM... I am just waiting to O.... it feels like forever doesn't it ladies... BOOOO to the wait before and after O! My DH birthday is the 24th I am hoping to give him great news.... fx'ed for that!


----------



## membas#1

Dinah really great pic! Isn't it fun to see :) Makes it more real, at least for me. 24 more days till our gender/anatomy scan (but who's counting, right?). :) 

Shey--definitely deserve someone better than that, and that someone is out there for sure!

These Monday workdays are a killer. I literally came home and put my jammies on and am curled up in bed--it's barely 6pm. I'll get up after an hour of rest time and worry about dinner and grocery shopping, but i really have to come home on mondays and just CRASH for a bit (I could sleep but I try not too for fear of messing up my sleep tonight).

hope everyone is doing well in their waiting to O/2ww/pregnancy :)


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies! you are all so sweet and wish you all nothing but the best!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Dinah, posted on your journal but must say again, amazing pic! Loving it!

Lil, I hope that you are able to surprise DH on his birthday... how cool would that be?

Membas, so excited for your gender scan. Do you have any inklings or feelings yet what it might be?

I have my first scan on Oct 27th. Nervous and excited!


----------



## Shey

Good luck sweetpea! hope it goes well for ya


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks Shey! :D


----------



## Shey

you're welcome sweetpea!


----------



## lilmackate

ooSweetPea said:


> Dinah, posted on your journal but must say again, amazing pic! Loving it!
> 
> Lil, I hope that you are able to surprise DH on his birthday... how cool would that be?
> 
> Membas, so excited for your gender scan. Do you have any inklings or feelings yet what it might be?
> 
> I have my first scan on Oct 27th. Nervous and excited!

That would be so awesome! It would be the best gift ever!
Yay for your scan that is so exciting!


----------



## membas#1

Sweetpea--not a clue on the gender scan. I literally go back and forth. I think we are expecting boy based on nothing but the fact that SO's family is really predominantly male, but that doesn't really mean much scientifically. Today when I was in the shower, I thought 'girl'. But yeah--who knows. I'm gonna put a poll up in my journal and also on FB for my family and friends and then we'll see who's right! They have a gender pool at my work and right now it's about 70% boy, 30% girl. Losers have to bring snacks for a mini-party after gender revealed :)


----------



## Shey

Good luck membas hope it is a girl for ya


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I'm loving the gender party at your work! I think I'm going to guess "girl" for you. That might be partly because in my pregnancy, everyone said it would be a boy (something like 12:1) so I feel I need to stick up for us girls. :haha: Can't wait to hear how your scan went, must be soooo exciting! 

SweetPea, very excited for your first scan as well. I was so worried before mine but so excited at the same time and it was just a great experience. Are you having to get a private one since it's so early? We had to last time but my doc told me they'd book me in for an early scan next time. Fingers crossed they don't go back on that. And fingers crossed I'll have a reason to get scanned soon. :D
How are you doing with symptoms? Any ms yet? Might be an idea to prepare a little and stock up on crackers/pretzels and gingery things?

Dinah, you picture looks amazing! I went to a friend's scan about a year ago and it was one of the most exciting experiences ever! Can't wait to make it to the 12 week one myself. And I can't believe how far along you are now, seems like you only got your bfp yesterday! Hope all those second trimester good times are just around the corner for you!

AFM, another high temperature and I'm now convinced that I ovulated at the weekend. And I'm already symptom spotting, no way will I make it to the 22nd without testing. But I'll try my best and also try to not get my hopes up. I'm notorious for that so no idea whether it'll work. I guess keeping busy is the key here.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Where I go it must be par for the course to do a scan... they went by my LMP though which would put me closer to 9 weeks, so I'm guessing that is when they normally do them at my OB? If I would have had to go private I probably would've ended up waiting until 12 weeks so very happy that they do them a little earlier there! Mostly feeling just tired all the time... when I first wake up and am still laying down I do get small waves of MS, but when I get up moving around they seem to fade which is nice. I have some pretzels in my desk at work for whenever I feel a little queasy. We will see what I have to say about that in a week or so! Also, very glad that you indeed ovulated, so happy that your body is working on getting back on track. I will have everything tightly crossed for you for when you start testing :flow:

Membas... I think I'm going to guess 'girl' too! Very cool about your work, that will be such a fun day!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies!

Party sounds cool membas!

SweetPea i'm SOOOOO glad you got your wish and had your own little secret at the party, that must have been awesome!


Hi lilmac and all the other ladies!

AFM, ff says i oved on CD11 this cycle so i'm now 4dpo, dont know why it was so early this cycle but i think we're covered either way so nothing to do now but wait.


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay AJ and Amyg on reaching the Ov moment! As i said, about time this thread had another BFP! Hope your 2wws go fast! Amyg, like you, i would end up testing from about day 9... (though i have to confess to a cheapie on 6dpo once!! Knew it woudln't show anything, but still couldn't help it!)
So i think that it's me and Lilmack up next to Ov!! Yay! 
Membas, hope the tiredness eases up soon. Love the pic of the avocado. I just bought an avocado, and am admiring it as i type. Keep on growin! Love the gender party too! 
Sweetpea, it really does seem that you guys in the US get scans earlier than in the UK. However, when i am preggo again, am gonna demand an 8 week scan. My nerves won't survive through to 10 weeks again without having a peek. They should do it if i convince them it's totally stressing me out not knowing. 
CD11 here. DH very full of that loving feeling at the moment...so taking full advantage! Soooo praying for a proper midcycle ov. Time to start using those opks i think! Gotta poas!
Carbafe, hope all is well with you? 
Gotta do some work...
ciao for now..

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

I thought most US folks didn't get scans til 20 weeks, well that's the standard here anyways where I live, most of the OB offices and the midwife center all wait. I had early scans because of early pain and also the 12 week NT scan...otherwise I would have had to wait until Oct 28 to see baby--that's just way too long I think! I just don't see any reason to make expecting parents wait until 20 weeks! Sweetpea, glad the place where you go has some sense to have early scans! My SIL has an OB that does them early as well--as she had an 8 week 4 day scan this time around. I think that should be standard.

Tiredness is easing--I crash after work for a while but my energy comes back a bit before the night is over...I think just after a really long day my body says REST for a bit. So i do! :)


----------



## Shey

Membas its different everywhere you go. When I was 12 wks pregnant with my son I had my first scan.


----------



## membas#1

Exactly--which is why I think there should be some sort of standard. With early scans ectopics would be more easily detected before women are faced with emergencies etc...I think it's unfortunate that it's not a standard practice to offer scans in very early pregnancy. I'm glad some OBs/midwives do, but it's not standard for all.


----------



## lilmackate

I think you should be able to get a scan at 7 13 and 20 weeks! lol but that's just me
Yay AJ!! This means you can test sooner.... that's a positive!!! fx'ed


----------



## Coco14

I like your thinking with October being lucky Fairy!

FX AJ :)

CM seems to be pointing towards ov which coincides with my prediction so I hope I'm right.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I agree that there should be standard early scan times... the relief I felt when they told me I'd be having one was a huge weight off my shoulders. Like Membas said, it would prevent so many emergencies and just decrease stress and anxiety in general for many women. 

AJ FX'd for you that this is it! Glad to read that you had everything covered... let's go BFP!

Fairy, I don't blame you wanting an earlier scan. FX'd for you that you O soon and catch the eggy! 

Membas, I have heard varied experiences from people here in the US... some don't get scanned at all until 20 weeks, but I hear of the occasional 8 or 12 week scans. I feel so lucky that the OBGYN I normally go to is one of those few that do them earlier. 

Coco, hope that it ov coming for you! Get to work and catch that egg!

AFM, taking it easy tonight. Have been busy the past few weeks and it feels good to have nothing to do tonight... cleaning of course has to be done but it can wait a day longer! (Oh DH...? LOL) Hope all you ladies who have been quiet are doing well.


----------



## membas#1

insurance companies and preventative medicine--don't always go hand in hand. my OB office basically had to refer me for my scan due to pain, otherwise insurance could have denied me the coverage and i would have been left to pay the well over $500 it cost....and i have pretty good insurance coverage. 

okay--i won't go into my distaste for insurance companies here, it's way off topic.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I think it's pretty on-topic. It's a crying shame that some pregnant women in affluent societies like the ones we live in do not get the best possible care due go financial considerations. The same goes for any other medical treatment obviously but somehow I find bad care (or lack of caring) that concerns your reproductive health most offensive. Probably because being a parent is such a fundamental need (at least psychologically) to most people. In Germany, you get (free) check-ups every 6 months at least from when you are 16 or so. Most women I know here have never in their life had an internal examination, let alone an ultra-sound. If they have problems, they'll find out after a year or two of ttc. Same for early pregnancies. How come you have to wait for an ectopic pregnancy to become painful and potentially dangerous to you and your future reproduction, when all it would take is a quick scan at 7 weeks or so? I'm sorry but I could go on for hours, I think it's really shocking.

On a happier note (I think): I feel really pregnant. I'm telling my head to not get it's hopes up and I'm doing ok with that, not too emotional about it. But my body just feels pregnant, just like last time. I know, it might all be in my head but I'm quietly confident. Still wish I could fast forward.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, Membas, i agree with your sentiments.... and sadly it's only going to get worse with all the financial cuts about to be implemented here in the UK. Yep, if more were spent on preventative medicine then a heck of a lot less would be spent on fixing things. It's the old closing th stable door after the horse has bolted approach here. 

On a cheery note! Amygdala!! Yay! Hope you are right and that you caught the eggy! How many DPO are you? And when ya gonna test!??? Wanna see more BFPs!!! 

cd12 here...the wait for the egg continues! But still not doing so bad on SMEP!! LOL! 

OK, here's a question for you gals. Does anyone else fall into a really deep sleep after the BD?? I know stereotypically men do it....but i do too!! (If i don't have to get up tthat is). It's the best sleep ever! Am secretly a bloke on the inside, or is this a woman thing too???? Just wondering! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy I fall into a really deep sleep after words.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> On a cheery note! Amygdala!! Yay! Hope you are right and that you caught the eggy! How many DPO are you? And when ya gonna test!??? Wanna see more BFPs!!!

I'm only 3DPO today. :blush: But I just feel exactly like I did in July. I just hope it's not all in my head, I guess there's nothing for it though, I'll just have to wait. I'm hoping to not test too soon but I guess I'll buckle in about a week or so as 10DPO was when I got my :bfp: in summer.



Fairybabe said:


> cd12 here...the wait for the egg continues! But still not doing so bad on SMEP!! LOL!

Well done on the SMEP, keep up the good work! :thumbup: I really hope we'll be bump buddies in a few weeks! :hugs:



Fairybabe said:


> OK, here's a question for you gals. Does anyone else fall into a really deep sleep after the BD?? I know stereotypically men do it....but i do too!! (If i don't have to get up tthat is). It's the best sleep ever! Am secretly a bloke on the inside, or is this a woman thing too???? Just wondering!

Haha, you must be a man! :haha: Seriously though, I guess it's just a very relaxing pre-sleep activity, so why wouldn't you sleep well? I know I definitely love being able to cuddle up in bed after and drift off to sleep. Couldn't tell you if I sleep any better though. :shrug: Can only help with the baby making though, so just enjoy! :winkwink:


----------



## Coco14

I really hope this is it for you Amyg :)


----------



## lilmackate

how exciting Amy!!!! YAY! Fx'ed for you!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I also think the whole health insurance this is a load of sh*t... but I could probably have a whole journal dedicated to the issue so I'll stay quiet on that front at the mo. 

Amyg: So hoping for you... teared up a bit when you said about how you feel pregnant again, such a good feeling to have! I can't remember if I said anything before or not about this but right after O and before BFP, I wrote my mom an email that said something along the lines of 'I feel pregnant and I just know I am this time'... was embarrassed to write on here in case I was wrong but I figured I'll come out with it now! In the email I even wrote her a disclaimer about how I felt sheepish saying anything to her about it at all! I so hope this is it for you, I've been sending many sticky bean thoughts your way and will continue to do so until you get your BFP!

Fairy: I'm exactly the same way... I used to want to try and stay up and have pillow talk with DH after, I think it was because in my head I thought that's how it was supposed to be? Now I roll over and fall asleep and think nothing of it! DH probably likes it better that way too because I'm not constantly whining 'stay up and talk to meee!' :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, FF moved ov to CD13 so i'm just 3 days post now, i dont mind though, that looks more accurate to me. So welcome to the 2ww for me!


----------



## ooSweetPea

FX'd that you caught the eggy AJ! Your chart does make more sense with O on CD13.


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck AJ and Amy in the 2WW--anyone else in the 2WW right now? Ooohhh...I hope there are some BFPs in October :)


----------



## membas#1

okay--i got brave and posted belly photos in my journal--simply because i think i'm starting to see some changes, minor but they are there. nevermind my stretchmarks--got those at a very young age as my mom passed me down her very tight skin that does not stretch with growth--yes, i'm destined in pregnancy to really have a go with the stretch marks :(


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks everyone!

SweetPea, thanks for making me feel a little less crazy. I know of course that the symptoms I have could be caused by the mmc. I'm convinced now that they are real and not just psychological but who knows what's normal in your first cycle? On the other hand I had no symptoms the week or so before ovulation so my instinct is to trust what my body tells me. Still doing relatively well on the "que sera sera" attitude though, so I guess it's all good.

Membas, just had a look at your bump pictures and they're lovely! You can definitely see a change in shape. I predict a very pretty bump for you!

AJ, we can be testing buddies! I'm on 4DPO now. When are you planning to test? Bear in mind though that I will probably crack and start testing waaaayyy before you... ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

:thumbup:Go AJ and Amyg!!! Hope you caught the eggs!

Membas, that's a definite bump appearing there! Proper baby bump curve to the tummy. Yay! That's very very exciting!! 

Cd13 for me. Being very dedicated to the SMEP :happydance: followed by :sleep: I have to say all this activity is making me feel great! Nothing showing on the OPKs yet. Given how before getting preggo i did't ov til day 18-20, and the first ov after m/c was i think, hard to tell for sure, about day 16-17 after the hormones left, then I'm prob not due to ov for a few days. But day 16 would be sunday, so a fun weekend ahead!! DH is really getting into the swing of things! I admire his enthusiasm! 

Anyone heard from Carbafe lately? 
Dinah, how are you?
Where are you at Coco? 
Lilmack, what day are you now? 
Sweetpea, hope you are still chillin! 

Right. Such a gorgeous sunny day here. Blue skies and sun! perfect. Right. 

Better get busy. 

Fairybabe xx:kiss:


----------



## Coco14

Hi Fairy, I hope all the hard work pays off!!

On CD 27 and also getting in plenty of action just in case I am ovulating and have a 42 dayer again! CM seemed to point that way... but no other way of telling atm. Hasn't been much point! Always hoping...

Nice day in the South West too, have a good one :)


----------



## AJThomas

Amy, my official test date is Oct. 21 but i doubt i'll make it, i'll probably be testing long before that but i'll try and hold out as long as i can.


----------



## Shey

Fx'd for ya Fairybabe and AJ

asfm I went to the doctors yesterday cause of the sore throat i've been having since last week and it wasnt strep so they did a culture and they'll call me when the results are in and I got the flu shot yesterday. That was the first time I ever got a flu shot and now I know how my LO feels when he got his on Tuesday. It hurts like hell.


----------



## lilmackate

hey fairy...I'm cd9 lol I'm also doing smep I hope it works for both of us :)


----------



## membas#1

GL to all those waiting for eggys to drop! 

Shey--hope you feel better soon and hope your flu shot feels better!

Amy--I'm excited that you feel so positive this month. Can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring! :)

I shared a neat little story in my journal from this morning if anyone wants to read...it was special to me anyways :) 

Hope all are having a good day--I think I'm off to the store for a spinach salad and some tabouli.


----------



## Shey

thank you membas! hope you and bub are doing well


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay! It's FRIDAY!!! Woooohoo!

Membas, that story in your journal was sooo lovely, brought a tear to my eye!

Lilmack, yay for SMEP! And Coco! The three of us should at least share part of our 2ww!

CD14, the faintest line beginning to appear on the opk. Fear it's not gonna be a day 15/16 ov for me. Ho hum. Hurry up eggy!!! Loving SMEP! It really feels quite relaxed.

About to chill on the sofa with DH and a glass of vino. Bliss. 

Have a good weekend ladies!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Glad SMEP is working out nicely for you Fairy! Fx'd that you catch that egg! You too Lil! Hope the SMEP works for you this month!

I have a stomach ache/bloating related issue today--takes me back to first tri:nope: don't like it. I know it will feel better with proper eating and rest...hopefully so I can enjoy my weekend, so I'd rather it come today than Sat or sunday!

I'll just burp my way through the work day :blush:


----------



## Amygdala

Go get that egg, Fairy!!! Btw, mu opks very only positive for 2 or 3 days this cycle, so ovulation might be closer than you think. So hurry up so we can be bump buddies! :D

Membas, hope you feel better soon and it was only a brief flashback to 1st tri.

AFM, MAJOR breakdown today. I'm fine now, DH's taken me to his parents' house for the weekend. It's so nice and peaceful here and it'll be good for us to have a change of scenery. But earlier today was really quite hard. With this whole feeling of being pregnant again, it's all sort of come crashing down on me. I'm so scared but I still can't really feel sad or happy about anything, the miscarriage or (the possibility of) the new baby. But I guess I just have to be patient with the whole situation and myself. Anyway, feeling better now and still having pregnancy symptoms (low cramps, very thirsty, very tired and extremely vivid dreams). So I guess we'll see what next week brings.


----------



## Shey

Aww Amy I hope things get better for you

Fairybabe catch that egg

membas hope things go well.

ASFM I just got a job!!!! I start this Sunday. Im so excited that I finally get to work again.


----------



## membas#1

Shey--congrats on the job...

Amy--lots and lots of :hug: to you


----------



## AJThomas

big hugs Amy

congrats on the job Shey!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Amy. Know we are always here for you if you need to talk!

Membas, hope you are feeling better now darling! Now get back to enjoying 2nd tri missy!


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: amy!


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all! :hugs: I'm feeling much better, being with family and away from the stresses of everyday life. Just wish time could get a move on so I can get out of this 2ww limbo (to then hopefully enter first tri limbo :haha:).

Shey, that's great about your job, congratulations! Let us know how it goes!

Fairy, any sign of that egg yet? Lilmac and AJ, what's going on with you at the moment?

Membas, are you feeling better? SweetPea and Dinah, how are you getting on? Carbafe, are you still around?

Zb5, have you had any results yet?

Coco, what stage are you at at the moment?

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! I'm going to start mine with one of mother-in-law's bacon rolls (bliss!) and then go shopping with DH followed by a long walk. As close to perfect as a weekend can get I think.


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats on the job Shey! That's brill news.

Amyg, it comes in waves. Just gotta ride with it. Glad your fella is being super supportive and you having a chilled wknd.

Day15. No sign of the egg! But keeping busy to make sure we have a chance if it sneaks out without much fanfare! 

Got a family meal out tonight, so that should be good fun and time to break all the healthy eating rules! Hurrah!

Membas, hope the bellyache goes! 

Sweetpea, how you doin preggo lady?

Hang on in there AJ and Amyg.

Coco, Lilmac, the wait for hte egg continues!

Hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, hope all your weekends are getting off to a good start :flow:

Amyg... you know have my mouth watering for bacon roll! Never even had it but it sounds delicious! Hope you have a relaxing time on your walk, fresh air can do wonders.

Fairy, sounds like you have a plan! DH and I usually did SMEP until OPK's got dark and then it went to everyday. Gives you a great chance of catching the egg! Have fun at your dinner, it's always nice to take a break and eat whatever you want for a special treat.

Membas, feeling any better this morning? Hopefully you got to sleep in!

Shey, when do you start and what are you doing for your new job? Congrats!

AJ, can't wait until you get to test!

Coco, Lil, how are you ladies doing?

Anyone heard from Carbafe? Hope everything is ok.

Busy weekend ahead for me... wedding rehearsal last night and Sunday is the wedding. Today I get to relax a little though! Going with my mom to get a manicure for tomorrow and then having a family dinner tonight because my uncle and aunt flew in from Colorado and are staying here a few days. Doesn't happen often because we are far away from him on the east coast so I am excited to see them!

At the rehearsal last night I thought for sure someone would figure it out... I'm the matron of honor in the wedding so I was not really able to kind of hang out on the sidelines and things, and there was A LOT of drinking going on. Usually when I go out with those girls or us couples get together I have at least a drink or two, so I had to keep turning everything down last night. No one really said anything bc DH was drinking and I guess they thought I was DD... really dodged the bullet! The bride was hammered when we left though (classy!) so I don't think she could've figured anything out at that point!

The morning of the wedding all the girls are having brunch and mimosas so I think it might be figured out then when I just have orange juice... but I'd much rather it happen there than at the party last night. I don't mind telling her and I won't lie if she asks, but there were so many people there yesterday and I didn't want it to be announced to everyone!


----------



## membas#1

just a quick moment to say hi this morning...off to meet our wedding ring guy again to see the work he's done on mine to see if i'm happy with it before he goes onto to the next step. i bet it's great, so should be a quick meet. 

oh and my belly seems okay this morning--haven't really gotten out of bed yet but did eat half a bran muffin and right now i'm just starving! so that's good! 

more later...


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies! Whew, I've just been catching up on all the posts so forgive me if I missed something. Shey, congrats on the job! Amygdala, hope you caught the eggy. Sounds like a lovely weekend. :) AJ, Fairybabe, lilmackate, coco hope you ladies catch your eggs soon!

Sweetpea, membas, Dinah, carbafe, sounds like everything is pretty good in preggoland. I've been following the beautiful bumps! Haven't heard from carbafe though so I hope you're okay.

AFM, I am tired!! My mom visited for 5 nights, then my sister for 2. Last night was our first night home alone again. It was nice. It looks like we will have a friend staying with us late next week though, which is great because we don't see him much, but seriously! When it rains it pours.

I also had my birthday and DH got me a stovetop capuccino maker, so I've been making all sorts of foamed milk drinks, cappuccinos, chai lattes, hot chocolate... YUM. I also got a really addictive computer game, really bad since I am trying to work hard and graduate. Ack!

And... I got my blood test results back and I am in normal range!! I am supposed to keep taking the medication which is bad for pregnant ladies, but this gives me a lot of hope to be able to reduce my dose and switch to the safer-for-pregnancy drug so we can TTC within a reasonable timeframe. I haven't actually talked to the doctor yet, just got a copy of my labs and talked to the nurse so I'm not sure what the next steps are. It's really hard because I should be O'ing soon and it is so tempting... but I know it's not a good idea without talking to my doctor. siiiiigh... :awww:

All right, off to force DH to go grocery shopping with me and maybe get some sort of exercise in after that. Hope everyone's doing well. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, that's great news!!! :happydance: Hope your doc gives you good news as well!


----------



## Coco14

Hi Sweetpea, how are you feeling?

Amyg - that sounds like my kinda weekend! I really hope it's helping.

Not much to report, waiting as always to see how long/short this cycle is. I have a week off now so I can chill though :)

Congrats Shey :thumbup: 
I hope you had a good day Membas and a nice meal Fairy.


----------



## zb5

Thanks Amygdala :)

Coco, your cat's so pretty! Maybe I should put one of my kitties up for my picture...


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Thanks Amygdala :)
> 
> Coco, your cat's so pretty! Maybe I should put one of my kitties up for my picture...

Thanks :) she's 5 months old (going to get her spayed on Wednesday :sad1:) We have her brother too!

I hope you get some chilling time in soon! x


----------



## Shey

I start tomorrow and I'd be selling jewelry but its in the mall so it's cool. I get to wear jeans which is a plus.

Zb hope you get to try again really soon

Sweetpea how are you feeling today?

Amy hope you catch that eggie so you can get your :bfp: this month

Membas hope everything is goin great for you

AJ hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Thanks for the well wishes.

I'm taking it real easy, not itching to poas yet although its still pretty early so lets see what happens next week! I think i had the beginnings of a UTI though, had some REALLY bad cramps after peeing a few days ago, never had AF cramps that bad in my life! I ate a clove of garlic and drank lots of water and it seems to have gone away but no ss for me, every twinge i feel i assume it's cause of the UTI.


----------



## lilmackate

Happy appleseed sweetpea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

AJThomas said:


> Hey ladies! Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I'm taking it real easy, not itching to poas yet although its still pretty early so lets see what happens next week! I think i had the beginnings of a UTI though, had some REALLY bad cramps after peeing a few days ago, never had AF cramps that bad in my life! I ate a clove of garlic and drank lots of water and it seems to have gone away but no ss for me, every twinge i feel i assume it's cause of the UTI.

I can't wait for the testing to start!!!!!!! fx'ed! I hope you feel better hun I hate UTIs!


----------



## ooSweetPea

AJ, did you ever try cranberry? If the UTI hasn't gotten bad yet, I just break out the cranberry supplement capsules and lots of water and it clears it up ASAP, usually if I take it in the morning I feel better by afternoon. I believe it stops the bacteria from being able to grow on the walls of the bladder? Some people with kidney issues shouldn't take it, and you have to be careful when pregnant or TTC not to take too much of course. I don't think it was proven dangerous for early pregnancy but I'd still be careful :) Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## AJThomas

i think i'm ok now sweetpea, the cramping is gone and stuff but it keeps me from symptom spotting so thats good i guess. AF is due in 9 days, i wanna wait till day 10 to test but we'll see if i can make it.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, are you sure it was an UTI? Have you had one that felt like that before? I'm not trying to get your hopes up unnecessarily but if it really felt like a cramp then it sounds more like a symptom than an UTI. But I think it's great that you're chilled about testing so far. Who knows, you might actually make it past AF before you do? That's an achievement completely unattainable for me, you might as well ask me to fly to the moon. :haha: Anyway, whatever the pain was, good luck!


----------



## AJThomas

it happened twice right after i pee'd Amy, REALLY serious cramps that faded in about 20-30 mins. Af is due the 18th, DH birthday is the 21st so i wanna test the 20th but i might not make it, if i cave and get a bfp before, i'll wait until his birthday to surprise him....if i can wait :)


----------



## carbafe

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't been in for a few weeks ! I started feeling really sick a few weeks ago and was actually being sick which I hadn't had before. I am also so tired ! Thankfully the sickness seems to have eased off again and I have read that about 11-13 weeks the placenta takes over the hormone production and you can feel very sick so hopefully I am now going to feel a bit better :) We have also been very busy with flat viewings and have a closing date set on our flat for Wednesday so hopefully we will get a good offer ! Went and had a look at our first houses on Saturday which was fun :D Kept saying and this could be the babies room and could we get a pram in here and things :D 

We had our 12 week scan two weeks ago which was amazing. The baby had grown so much since my 9 week scan and was dancing around and waving which was so lovely to see :) I hope everyone is doing well and I might try and catch up on all the posts I have missed ! x


----------



## Fairybabe

https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2020815-1,00.html

Hi Ladies
The above link is an article that's REALLY interesting about future health and what happens in the womb. No pressure girls to be very zen and live like a saint! 

Carbafe, great to see you back. The flat sale sounds exciting. And sooo pleased to hear your bump is doing so well. 

AJ, hope it wasn't a UTI. Sweetpea, welcome to appleseed week! 

I'm confused. Got v pale line on OPK on Fri. Got quite a dark line last night. (Yay!) Tonight it's just slightly paler. CP is low but open. So has the eggy launched or not? Also, this morn, i didn't get to take my temp til after a rather energetic start to the morning :blush: so it was sky high! So i've no idea what it would have been otherwise. It's CD16 now, so would be soooo pleased if i had ovd today. Any opinions?? 

Have a relaxing sunday evening girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Hey everyone

Busy week - worked till 6pm every night and then various errands to run. So apologies for the lack of presence!

I'm hoping everyone is well and to catch up better soon,
Dinah


----------



## lilmackate

Ok ladies you are so much stronger than me.... at 7 dpo I would have at least used some cheapies lol! :) :dust: to all of you!
Fairy I think it's possible you O'ed maybe you just missed the peak of your surge with the dark test.... fx'ed!!
Oh and my chart should pull up now lol I caved and bought the darn membership!! LOL!!! After all my saying of how much a tightwad I am....:shy: I couldn't help it I really like the website.
Does anyone know if a gradual drop in temp is normal before the O.... I noticed this last month my temp declines steady and them bam O and boom high temps is this normal?


----------



## AJThomas

I just cant be bothered this cycle lilmac, if i'm pregnant then i am, if i'm not thats the way it is, nothing i can do about it so no use stressing. Then again i may just be saying that now, in 2-3 days i might be tearing my hair out to keep from poas :D


----------



## lilmackate

Lol well I hope that if you do cave that it's :bfp: loads of:dust: sweetie! I understand the crazy feeling all too well! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

My boobs suddenly went SUPER tender this afternoon, cant touch them or anything anymore, it wasnt like that up until now, hope its a good sign.


----------



## lilmackate

That's an awesome sign!


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, I sooooo think you're going to get that :bfp: this cycle! :happydance:

Lilmac, my temperature is quite erratic during AF as well and then drops. Not as gradually and consistently as yours, but I wouldn't worry about it. Also, it might interest you to know that I cracked and tested last night (7dpo) and this morning with IC, not surprisingly both :bfn:. I think have loads of symptoms though, feel rather crap really, so I'd be surprised if they don't turn to :bfp: at some point. No idea what that would do emotionally but at the moment I think I'd be ok. I guess I'll be wiser towards the end of the week.

Fairy, thanks for that article, that was really interesting. I heard a few talks at a conference I went to recently about the connection between stress (especially in last tri) and increased risk for all sorts of negative outcomes in later life. So I guess the message is clear: Chill and be as happy as you can be! :D Hope all you pregnant ladies will use this as another reason to be good to yourselves.


----------



## Coco14

lilmackate said:


> Ok ladies you are so much stronger than me.... at 7 dpo I would have at least used some cheapies lol! :) :dust: to all of you!
> Fairy I think it's possible you O'ed maybe you just missed the peak of your surge with the dark test.... fx'ed!!
> Oh and my chart should pull up now lol I caved and bought the darn membership!! LOL!!! After all my saying of how much a tightwad I am....:shy: I couldn't help it I really like the website.
> Does anyone know if a gradual drop in temp is normal before the O.... I noticed this last month my temp declines steady and them bam O and boom high temps is this normal?

Hi Lilmack - yeah that's normal to drop just before ovulation so It's a good sign :)


----------



## Coco14

AJThomas said:


> I just cant be bothered this cycle lilmac, if i'm pregnant then i am, if i'm not thats the way it is, nothing i can do about it so no use stressing. Then again i may just be saying that now, in 2-3 days i might be tearing my hair out to keep from poas :D

Good luck AJ, that's a good way to look at it, hope you can hold up!! :)


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't been in for a few weeks ! I started feeling really sick a few weeks ago and was actually being sick which I hadn't had before. I am also so tired ! Thankfully the sickness seems to have eased off again and I have read that about 11-13 weeks the placenta takes over the hormone production and you can feel very sick so hopefully I am now going to feel a bit better :) We have also been very busy with flat viewings and have a closing date set on our flat for Wednesday so hopefully we will get a good offer ! Went and had a look at our first houses on Saturday which was fun :D Kept saying and this could be the babies room and could we get a pram in here and things :D
> 
> We had our 12 week scan two weeks ago which was amazing. The baby had grown so much since my 9 week scan and was dancing around and waving which was so lovely to see :) I hope everyone is doing well and I might try and catch up on all the posts I have missed ! x

All sounds exciting :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh AJ, i have a good feeling for you this cycle. Super sore boobs are a great sign.

Amyg, don't worry about the BFNs, you got a way to go yet. Fingers crossed. Yeah, i reckon we are OBLIGED to be super nice to ourselves from before we even start TTC to way after bubs is born. 

Lilmack, it's normal to drop before ov. I do. 

Hey Dinah, thanks for checking in! Good to know you are ok.

He sweetpea, just 2 weeks to your scan now! Yay!!!

I think i might have ovd yesterday. Jury is out though for another couple of days. Will pee on an opk cheapie this eve. Am hoping it's negative, then it means those darker lines were positives (i know what i mean!). Just yesterday's crucial temp reading missing really. No way i can count it (a bit too much wine the night before, followed by broken sleep and an energetic BD before temping! LOL!!!). We BD'd again last night just in case. And i will jump DH again tonigt, just to be sure! CP feels lower. And sat eve before we went out i was firstly all cranky then all emotional over poor DH. And i had a load of spots break out. If i did Ov yesterday then am really really pleased. Not onyl does it mean i would have ovd day 16, which is BRILLIANT, but it gives me more chance of a decent lenght LP, cos my cycle is never shorter than 28 days and it means we got in a BD 3 days before, 1 day before, and TWICE on the day itself. You can't try much harder than that really!!!! Soooo, i will confirm tomorrow i think, but am now in the 2ww. Next stop a big fat DARK super positive BFP. Am chock full of optimism today!! Bring on those autumn seedlings!

I am going to go and do absolutely NOTHING for half an hour. 

Cheerio

Fairy xxxx


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks ladies I really needed the encouragement. :)
Amy don't worry about the bfn I've been reading and 10dpo is usually an average early to see a positive.... Lol I almost test every day (as you guys remember) but I always tell myself ok it's early...:hugs: and :dust:
Fairy...i think you are covered that's a lot of :sex: surely that should get you preggers. :thumbup:
Ok aj I'm getting excited for you! :dust:!!!


----------



## AJThomas

I dunno fairy, i'm hopeful but keeping cool, i'm ok either way, really calm this month so we'll see. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Good evening ladies! Ok, so I don't have a :bfp: yet but I'm telling you, I'm pregnant. This much discomfort can not be all in my head. If I don't have that bfp by Sunday I'll need to see a doctor because if these aren't pregnancy symptoms then I'm seriously worried. Anyway, as always, watch this space. But I'm convinced I'm pregnant and am cautiously allowing myself to be optimistic about that. Unfortunately I can't make the link to having a healthy baby next June yet. I guess my heart just won't let me go there because of what happened last time. But my head keeps telling me: You're pregnant and chances are everything's going to be fine. You'll have your 12 week scan before Christmas, you'll find out the gender on your birthday, you'll meet your little bundle of joy next summer. This is happening. 
But I guess first off I need that postive test. :haha: I'm hoping I might get it on Wednesday, which would be 10dpo.

AJ, I'm pretty convinced about you this month as well. Hope you get that :bfp: really soon. I admire your cool though, hope you can keep it up until your :bfp: actually comes around! And then we'll be bump buddies!!! :D

Fairy, sounds like you've done everything you could have! Hope 2ww goes quickly for you! I think coming on here really helps to pass the time (which is why I talk so much :haha:). Best of luck! :hugs:

Lilmac, how do you fancy your chances this month?

How are all our preggies?

Zb5, have you spoken to your doctor yet? Hope it's good news!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Amyg, i sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope this is it for you! :thumbup:
If we both strike lucky this month, we'll be bump buddies!!! :baby:

I just poas, and it's negative. YAY!! Which means i most likely DID ov yesterday. So am calling today 1dpo. I declare myself in the 2ww.:happydance::happydance: OK, so, how long til i crack and pee on an IC preggo test??? :haha:

Yeah Zb5, hoping your doc says you can come off/change the meds and et back on wtih TTC. Once your thyroid is sorted your body will be so much more likely to do what it ought and you'll have a fat BFP soon!!

OCTOBER IS OFFICIALLY A LUCKY MONTH. Cos the Fairymeister says so. :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Yay for that negative test!! :happydance: Go get that Halloween :bfp: Fairymeister!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks for asking Amy.....I'm doing smep I think chances are good I should be oing tomorrow or the next day.
I can't wait to see what happens in october I agree I feel it will be an awesome month... God has given me a calmness so I understand what aj is saying.....
Gl ladies! Massive overload of :dust: to all of us!


----------



## Shey

Amy I hope this is your :bfp:

Fairy I agree with ya October has to be the month for you ladies.

asfm I worked yesterday and today they let me go cause the company is losing money and may have to close down, but on the plus side I start a new job the 2nd week of November. Also I have been having discomfort in my lower abdomen and my boobs hurt. So think that the :witch: is on her way not sure though she's been weird for me. She's been coming between like the 15th and 23rd and came late last month so Idk if my asthma meds are screwing with my cycle or not.


----------



## Dinah

Evening all

I so can't wait for this month to keep on bringing those BFPs! I also believe October is going to be lucky for this group :D

Amyg - that all sounds super positive! I was posting more or less the same words just a few short months ago - I felt so crappy (at not AF time) I was convinced I was ill lol. I kept saying if this isn't pregnancy I better get to the drs and then there was my :BFP: - hope its the same for you.

Take care all
Dinah


----------



## Coco14

Amyg I hope your intuition is right :)

and everyone saying October is a lucky month is making me think...hmm maybe you're right!

Shey that's a bit of a pain but well done on the new job!


----------



## lilmackate

Sorry about the Job shey and then Congrates about the new job in November! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies and good luck to you all and hope to see more :bfp: this month.


----------



## zb5

Woohoo, October is lucky for sure! October has always been my favorite month, it starts with my birthday and ends with my favorite holiday, halloween! Plus you get nice weather and leaves changing colors, apple and pumpkin flavored things... mmm. Last week we went to the world's largest corn maze... another fun fall activity!

I haven't talked to my doctor yet. It looks like I O'd Saturdayish, which means even if she gives me the green light it won't matter until next month. I'm feeling bummed that we may have missed a chance, but I don't even know if we would have had a chance! Anyway, I still need to talk to her but now it seems less urgent.

AJ, Amygdala, Fairybabe, :dust: for the 2ww!!


----------



## Amygdala

Still :bfn:! I HATE waiting and not knowing for sure! Sort of getting my hopes up for tomorrow though, as that's 10dpo and I got my :bfp: on 10dpo last time. Although I guess they say every pregnancy is different and even if I am, I might not test positive until much later. Argh! Give me patience! Right now!

Zb5, your October sounds wonderful. Here we get the nice leafs but very little in the way of nice weather, autumn food or a holiday. It's all Christmas stuff in the shops already. I can understand you're disappointed at potentially having missed a chance. But try to see it positive. You're giving your body another month to get to it's best and once you talk to your doc you can probably come off the meds or change them so the harmful stuff has time to leave your system. And then we'll all be crossing our fingers so hard for you next month!


----------



## Amygdala

Can't someone make the next few days go by a bit quicker??? I'm driving myself crazy here and I can't afford to as I'm giving a talk on Friday which I haven't written yet. Argh! Anyone want to swap lives for a week?


----------



## AJThomas

lol, i'll swap Amy, cause the days have been flying by for me, cant believe its 9dpo already! Still no poas itch yet which is amazing.


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, AJ, I'm green with envy. And with nausea. :haha:


----------



## zb5

lol Amygdala. Hope you don't feel better soon! :haha: And write your talk now so you'll have time to celebrate with DH when you get your BFP in a few days! :D Does that help?


----------



## AJThomas

It's coming Amy! Just a few more days and you'll know for sure but i agree with zb5, get on that paper now cause you'll need the time later on!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls, that really is motivation! If only I could concentrate. But I'll do some more just now and then go to Zumba (yes! me! exercising!) and hopefully that'll help clear my head for a bout of creative genius tonight. Or at least that's the plan... If only I could shift that nausea and bloat.


----------



## carbafe

AJ and Amygdala :dust: I hope to see some :bfp: before the week is out !!! 

Fairybabe :dust: for your 2ww

Hope everyone else is getting some good:sex: in :winkwink:

Dinah have you seen any progress on the Bra size yet ?? I think i have noticed a definite increase in the past few weeks and my bras are starting to get a bit tighter ! So I may be a B cup by Christmas :haha:

It was quite exciting today as one of my friends at work said 'O your starting to show a little' :) hehe which made me smile as so far no one but hubby can really notice. I had a pretty flat stomach before so now I just look like I have had a big lunch :haha: I have had a couple of days when my skin has felt sooo tight though so I think there is definitely a bit of movement going on :) My MIL and mum were saying o at first your desperate for your bump to start showing and by the end you just feel huge lol


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies--haven't had too much time to check in, but have been reading each day and keeping up. AJ and Amy--Fx'd for you for testing soon! Come on BFPs! Fairy--how's your 2ww going? Zb, hope you get the all clear from doctor to start TTC soon!

Argh, work calls--more later.


----------



## lilmackate

Hang in there Amy I just knew with my babes too and my tests came out negative before the turned positive!! Fx'ed sweetie!!!


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Woohoo, October is lucky for sure! October has always been my favorite month, it starts with my birthday and ends with my favorite holiday, halloween! Plus you get nice weather and leaves changing colors, apple and pumpkin flavored things... mmm. Last week we went to the world's largest corn maze... another fun fall activity!
> 
> I haven't talked to my doctor yet. It looks like I O'd Saturdayish, which means even if she gives me the green light it won't matter until next month. I'm feeling bummed that we may have missed a chance, but I don't even know if we would have had a chance! Anyway, I still need to talk to her but now it seems less urgent.
> 
> AJ, Amygdala, Fairybabe, :dust: for the 2ww!!

Totally agree, I'm calling my future daughter October! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies! 
2DPO here. So far so good. Feeling a little crampy/achey. This happened last cylce too. Never happened before mc. Wierd. Mentally, ok, fairly calm and quite relaxed about it. I always seem to manage that until i get to about 7dpo. Good temp rise this morn. So hope that is maintained for lots and lots of days! Does anyone else get cramping/aching after ov???

Carbafe, fantastic that you are starting to show. V exciting. 

Amyg, hang in there girly! AJ, that chart is looking good. My money is on 2 BFPs in the next few days!

Coco, October is a lovely name for a girl.
Hey zb5, hoping you get the green light for the next cycle. 

Lilmack, reckon you gonna ping the eggy? 

Membas, can't believe you have an onion already! Time is FLYING. 

When i was preggers one of my dogs kept sniffing my uterus area really gently. I swear he knew there was a LO in there. So rather than symptom spotting ill be watching my dog really closely!!! LOL!!! Be cheaper than a bunch of hpts!!!

Right. Sweet dreams to all.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Had a bit of brown spotting this evening while showering and checking my CP so either AF is starting early or something is up, cervix was a lil tender when i checked too........ not really getting my hopes up yet just waiting to see what it is. Fx'd! 

Still not too crazy about poas so i'm still waiting.


----------



## Amygdala

Why oh why am I doing this to myself? Woke up with my heart beating like crazy, took a test (well, two, ic and frer, just in case :blush:) and :bfn:. Now I'm getting scared that I completely misread my body and all that discomfort and the symptoms were just normal post-mc stuff. I've got stuff to do, I can't afford to be crazy all week just to then have a breakdown at the weekend. :( I never thought making a baby would be this hard...

AJ, I admire you no end! If only I had the strength to resist poas. But I don't, I always think "you never know", even if I do know. I so hope you get that :bfp: once you test!


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning Ladies!

Oh Amyg, i feel for you. All this second guessing stuff is a nightmare. DOn't be too hard on yourself tho. I have definitely found that post m/c things are diff. I turn into a major cow at ov and get emotional and get cramping, which is new. I cramped and felt like crap for about 5 days before last a/f. Last one, i had zero boob tenderness when before m/c they had been agony from about 48hrs after ov. This month they feel fuller but not sore. So in short, symptom spotting? Nope. I'm none the wiser. Still, that said, 10dpo, lots of girls don't get a BFP til a good few days later. It depends on when implantation takes place. It can happen roughly day 5-9, so if it's the latter end, then the hcg won't have built up enough yet. So you ain't out yet girl!! Go really gently on yourself. And you know what....if you do end up having an emotional meltdown at th weekend, then just let it all out. It seems from the other thread a bit of an emotional meltdown with first a/f (if the ugly witch does show), is entirely normal. HUGS to you.

AFM: FF says i ov'd on saturday. Which would make me 4dpo. I don't think it's correct and am sticking wit sunday. It has only said that cos am missing a temp on sunday. I think i just caught the surge on the opk sat eve, as tho it was still dark on sun, it was slightly less so. Either way, we got the BD in on thurs morn, sat morn, sun morn and eve. Crap, i think i'm repeating myself from an earlier post. 

AJ, fingers crossed it's nothing! Like amyg, i admire your restraint! 

OK, a question for you girls: I am sure i have THRUSH. (all that BD comes back to bite!) Whoopeee dooo. Now normally i just go to the chemist and get some over the counter stuff, but i know it's not good if you are preggers. Which i just might be! (Here's hoping). Am trying to get an appt with a doc this afternoon, but here, you have to know you wil be ill a week in advance to get anything. Sooooo....any good suggestions for home remedies safe if i am cooking a baby in tehre???? 

Lilmack, Coco, how you doin?

And all our preggy ladies? Hope all is well.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

^If you can stand to eat a clove of garlic......or 2 that should do it. I usually eat 1/2 or 1 clove whenever i feel an infection coming on, drink some water and that usually does the trick. If that's not enough i'll take a clove or half a clove until its gone.


----------



## Fairybabe

AJ....do i peel it, cut it into chunks and take it like a pill?


----------



## AJThomas

^Anyway that you can take it as long as you take it raw. I always do that, cut it in 4 or so pieces and take it like pills with food, my brother chops it up REALLY small and takes it with orange juice. 1 clove usually gets rid of any infection i have but you may need to take another clover or half a clove tomorrow if the infection is a bad one.

Dont forget to drink some water! I think it helps get it through your system faster, in about 2 hours or so you should start to feel better.

Oh and yeah, you have to peel it. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

:sick: OMG that was totally disgusting!! I peeled 2 largeish cloves. Chopped them into 4 and 5 chunks respectively and downed them using a glass of fruit cordial to hide the taste.

For any of you tempted to try this, remember, make the chunks small enough so they don't stick in your throat and make you gag!! Urgh. 

This had better work, and i tell you ladies, I had darn well better be preggers after having to do this!!!! :haha:

(What i really mean AJ is thank you very much! :dohh: )


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, yup u either have to swallow it with food or cut it small cuz it will make u gag! I'd recommend sticking with 1 clove though cuz garlic is used to lower blood pressure so overdoing may make u dizzy for a while cuz ur blood pressure drops too low. You'll soon feel better though so it will be worth it!


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--if the garlic doesn't do the trick, I use probiotics. This is the one I use. You can take orally or what I do is break open a capsule and basically sprinkle the powder on my finger and insert--mine is usually taken care of this way in just a few days and feels better overall in a day. It's just healthy vaginal/urinary bacteria, so basically by adding a lot of healthy bacteria they will work to balance your yeast. There are other brands out there, this one works the best for me.

https://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-vaginal-50-billion.html


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Oh Amyg, i feel for you. All this second guessing stuff is a nightmare. DOn't be too hard on yourself tho. I have definitely found that post m/c things are diff. I turn into a major cow at ov and get emotional and get cramping, which is new. I cramped and felt like crap for about 5 days before last a/f. Last one, i had zero boob tenderness when before m/c they had been agony from about 48hrs after ov. This month they feel fuller but not sore. So in short, symptom spotting? Nope. I'm none the wiser. Still, that said, 10dpo, lots of girls don't get a BFP til a good few days later. It depends on when implantation takes place. It can happen roughly day 5-9, so if it's the latter end, then the hcg won't have built up enough yet. So you ain't out yet girl!! Go really gently on yourself. And you know what....if you do end up having an emotional meltdown at th weekend, then just let it all out. It seems from the other thread a bit of an emotional meltdown with first a/f (if the ugly witch does show), is entirely normal. HUGS to you.
> 
> AFM: FF says i ov'd on saturday. Which would make me 4dpo. I don't think it's correct and am sticking wit sunday. It has only said that cos am missing a temp on sunday. I think i just caught the surge on the opk sat eve, as tho it was still dark on sun, it was slightly less so. Either way, we got the BD in on thurs morn, sat morn, sun morn and eve. Crap, i think i'm repeating myself from an earlier post.
> 
> AJ, fingers crossed it's nothing! Like amyg, i admire your restraint!
> 
> OK, a question for you girls: I am sure i have THRUSH. (all that BD comes back to bite!) Whoopeee dooo. Now normally i just go to the chemist and get some over the counter stuff, but i know it's not good if you are preggers. Which i just might be! (Here's hoping). Am trying to get an appt with a doc this afternoon, but here, you have to know you wil be ill a week in advance to get anything. Sooooo....any good suggestions for home remedies safe if i am cooking a baby in tehre????
> 
> Lilmack, Coco, how you doin?
> 
> And all our preggy ladies? Hope all is well.
> 
> Fairy xx

Hi Fairy, all good. My boyf has an appointment at in 10 minutes to get his :spermy: test results. He just says he will deal with the news when he gets it but I am worried because I know the problem is with me so couldn't handle more hurdles. Well we will know soon enough.
Hope the doc sorted you out! :) (never heard of the garlic clove thing!)


----------



## Coco14

Yey! Boyf's results are a-OK!! Just needs to sort his diet out a bit and take extra vits but all good. I'm so relieved :)


----------



## AJThomas

That's great news Coco!


----------



## Fairybabe

Great result Coco!!


----------



## AJThomas

Fairy, let me know how the garlic works for you, i know it works wonders for me, even gives you more ewcm i've heard!

First day of AF for me is next Tuesday, if i can wait i'll hold out on testing till Wednesday which is the 20th, DH's birthday is the 21st so i'm hoping i can give him a nice surprise! Thats kinda why i wanna wait to test, if i test now and get a bfp i'm not gonna be able to keep it a secret till then. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

That's a lovely reason to hold out AJ. Your chart looks good tho. Implantation dip on day 8?

DH just came home and said "my God you stink of garlic!". LOL. Guess i must do! 

Coco...how long have you and your BF been trying? 

I'll be keeping the vampires away tonight!

Fairy xx


----------



## Coco14

That would be great birthday news AJ :)

Hi Fairy, we have been trying for about a year now. I will take my bf's results with me to my docs app Saturday morning then she will refer me to the hospital. It feels like a year of waiting so far! Waiting for tests then results then appointments... and more to come I guess. Oh well I think I am lucky, it doesn't move this quickly for some people.


----------



## AJThomas

lol, even your pee and sweat will stink of garlic if you take it for a while but hey, its great for all infections, havent had a cold or flu in ages because of it


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, glad to hear you're ok on that front at least!

And AJ, that would be such a wonderful birthday surprise. I have a really good feeling for you this month! 

Fairy, hope you feel better soon! Apparently natural yoghurt applied to the area can soothe and actually control the yeast as well, so that might be worth a shot? Haven't tried it myself though. Oh and I was going to say: Might help to have the garlic with some chilli peppers in oil on pasta for dinner. Tastes lovely and will still work. You can neutralise the taste a little with parmesan. Hmmmmm!

AFM, another :bfn: this evening. :cry: Have now convinced myself that I'm out this month, despite AF not being due till Sunday. God my head is a mess!!!:brat:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies, glad to see you are all doing well, and that you Fairy survived gagging down the garlic!

AJ, FX'd so hard for you... what a great gift that would be for DH! 

Coco, glad to hear that the SA went well. Good luck on Saturday, hopefully you get some answers!

Hope the thrush clears up soon for you Fairy! Just make something italian and garlic-y for dinner so you and DH's smell will cancel eachother out :haha:

AFM, had some very light spotting and cramping yesterday but it seems to be stopped today...details in journal. I had called the doc yesterday and they sent me to get bloods drawn this morning so waiting for those results tomorrow. If the numbers are high enough that they can see anything they are going to do a scan, if not getting more bloods done Friday to see if the levels are increasing like they should. Trying to stay positive although with the spotting stopping this morning I am feeling much better about things than I was yesterday. Send some sticky dust my way :flow:

ETA: Hang in there Amy, you are still totally in with a good shot! I have my FX (and everything else!) tightly crossed for you!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I replied in your journal, but just wanted to say big :hugs:! I'm sure you and beany will be just fine, just try to rest as much as you can for now!


----------



## Coco14

Amygdala said:


> Coco, glad to hear you're ok on that front at least!
> 
> And AJ, that would be such a wonderful birthday surprise. I have a really good feeling for you this month!
> 
> Fairy, hope you feel better soon! Apparently natural yoghurt applied to the area can soothe and actually control the yeast as well, so that might be worth a shot? Haven't tried it myself though. Oh and I was going to say: Might help to have the garlic with some chilli peppers in oil on pasta for dinner. Tastes lovely and will still work. You can neutralise the taste a little with parmesan. Hmmmmm!
> 
> AFM, another :bfn: this evening. :cry: Have now convinced myself that I'm out this month, despite AF not being due till Sunday. God my head is a mess!!!:brat:

Thanks :) 

Oh that's rubbish, it is torchure when you can't help but test :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Evening ladies!
> 2DPO here. So far so good. Feeling a little crampy/achey. This happened last cylce too. Never happened before mc. Wierd. Mentally, ok, fairly calm and quite relaxed about it. I always seem to manage that until i get to about 7dpo. Good temp rise this morn. So hope that is maintained for lots and lots of days! Does anyone else get cramping/aching after ov???
> 
> Carbafe, fantastic that you are starting to show. V exciting.
> 
> Amyg, hang in there girly! AJ, that chart is looking good. My money is on 2 BFPs in the next few days!
> 
> Coco, October is a lovely name for a girl.
> Hey zb5, hoping you get the green light for the next cycle.
> 
> Lilmack, reckon you gonna ping the eggy?
> 
> Membas, can't believe you have an onion already! Time is FLYING.
> 
> When i was preggers one of my dogs kept sniffing my uterus area really gently. I swear he knew there was a LO in there. So rather than symptom spotting ill be watching my dog really closely!!! LOL!!! Be cheaper than a bunch of hpts!!!
> 
> Right. Sweet dreams to all.
> 
> Fairy xx

Oh fairy I hope so!!!! lol I think my opk is positive and if it isn't it's so Close!! I will be bding tonight I am praying a :spermy: makes it!!!!!!!!
Is it so funny how animals can sense a change in us.... my dogs always slept with my husband until I got preggers and then they came to my side of the bed!


----------



## lilmackate

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi ladies, glad to see you are all doing well, and that you Fairy survived gagging down the garlic!
> 
> AJ, FX'd so hard for you... what a great gift that would be for DH!
> 
> Coco, glad to hear that the SA went well. Good luck on Saturday, hopefully you get some answers!
> 
> Hope the thrush clears up soon for you Fairy! Just make something italian and garlic-y for dinner so you and DH's smell will cancel eachother out :haha:
> 
> AFM, had some very light spotting and cramping yesterday but it seems to be stopped today...details in journal. I had called the doc yesterday and they sent me to get bloods drawn this morning so waiting for those results tomorrow. If the numbers are high enough that they can see anything they are going to do a scan, if not getting more bloods done Friday to see if the levels are increasing like they should. Trying to stay positive although with the spotting stopping this morning I am feeling much better about things than I was yesterday. Send some sticky dust my way :flow:
> 
> ETA: Hang in there Amy, you are still totally in with a good shot! I have my FX (and everything else!) tightly crossed for you!

Hey sweetie if it's just a little don't worry about it I'm glad they are doing bloods for you. Big :hug: try to relax babe!!


----------



## lilmackate

Coco14 said:


> Yey! Boyf's results are a-OK!! Just needs to sort his diet out a bit and take extra vits but all good. I'm so relieved :)

Wonderful news!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--you are definitely not out this month--not till witch shows. Fx'd for you! 

SweetPea--glad spotting has stopped and glad you got in for bloods.

Coco, glad BF checked out just fine! 

Lil--happy :sex: time for you! :)

AFM--another random stomach day- blah. It's got to be something I ate yesterday--seems I can generally track a bad stomach day with something different I tried the day before--and yep, last night I really wanted some mexican food--now mind you I was raised in Texas, I swear they put spicy food/tex-mex in our baby bottles when we are kids...so I can stomach mexican food daily if i wanted to (i mean i don't, but it's my fave :) not any more :( boo hoo. bad bad bad bad.) oh well, there will always be mexican food when i get done with pregnancy :)


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, hope everything's okay! But it sounds positive if the spotting has stopped. Amygdala, you're not out silly! 10 dpo is still really early. Coco, glad to hear your boyfriend's swimmers are all good.

Membas, I love Mexican-type food... DH and I eat at Chipotle about twice a week. When we moved, we actually made sure we were within a few miles of Chipotle so we could continue our lifestyle. I always feel better the day after a burrito actually, I think it is all the fiber... :haha: (I know Chipotle isn't considered "real" Mexican food, but I don't care! I love it!) DH also makes some incredible New Mexico green chile enchiladas. Yum.

Well, I finally talked to my doctor. I really like her. She called me back within 45 minutes of me calling and then was happy to explain everything to me and answer all my questions. She said, basically, that if I chose to I could switch to the safer-for-pregnancy drug (PTU) and begin trying. But, she told me about the risks and how those risks would be decreased if I waited longer for my thyroid to be more stabilized. The main risks are (1) PTU has worse side effects for me, even though it's safer for the baby. Hopefully in a few months we can decrease the dose and then the risks will be lower. And (2), since my thyroid hormone levels are probably still changing rapidly, it is possible that they will go too low (hypothyroid) temporarily, at which point they would know to decrease my dose. For an adult, it's fine to be a little out of range for a few weeks, but for a fetus it could have a much bigger effect and harm the development. So it's better to be stable for a while before trying.

At first I was thinking this was a tough decision, but after about 15 minutes it seemed pretty clear that we should wait. I just can't imagine doing something that would increase risk to my baby just because I didn't want to wait a few months. And I want my doctor to be less hesitant about the whole thing. DH and I talked it over and I think we are agreed. Still not trying. I have high hopes for things going smoothly in the future though! I'm not sure what will happen if she gives us the green light in November or December. I am supposed to graduate in May and hopefully start a new job around June. I already have one pretty promising lead for a job. I can't imagine taking maternity leave ~6 months into a new job... I don't think that's really recommended. Ah... anyway, I'm sure I'm getting ahead of myself now! We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. :)

In other news... DH just spent a full 5-10 minutes talking baby talk to the cat. Jeez, what am I going to do with him?? :D


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, sounds like a very sensible decision. And a very good doctor actually, I'm glad to hear you're being looked after well. And I'm sure with your phd to concentrate on time will fly by anyway. I hear you on the end of phd/new job worries though. I'll be in the same position if we don't conceive (and have a healthy pregnancy) by Christmas. I don't have a job lined up though and would probably just take a year out before looking for one, if I got pregnant and edd fell in that time. But you're right, no use in worrying about what ifs.

AFM, another :bfn:. I didn't even want to test this morning because I'd expected that. I'm convinced now that all those symptoms, all the discomfort and aches and pains were all just what I have to accept as "normal" now. Not looking forward to having this for 2 weeks every month now. :(


----------



## Amygdala

Still have low abdominal pains/cramps/pressure though. Definitely not just a digestion thing today either. But I guess with AF 3 days away, it may be PMS now. Stupid unpredictable body.


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the BFN Amygdala, but there's still time left for a nice BFP! And even if these turn out to be just 2ww pains, it doesn't mean they'll happen every month. Give your body a break, it's been through a lot!

About the whole PhD thing... I would love to stay home with LO for a while, but I would have a hard time justifying staying home before LO is even born. I'm also not sure I could get health insurance without a job at this point. :wacko: Maybe we should move to Europe!


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, stupid health insurance system. That really really sucks. Well I hope that lead you've got will work out and then they'll just have to deal with you being on mat leave if you are. If you're not ttc for a few months anyway then you would have been there for at least half a year or so. It's really not easy though, is it? Fitting a career and a baby into your life I mean. I'm so grateful to live in a time where you have that chance as a woman but at the same time I think it's a lot to juggle.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening gals!

The garlic worked!!!! Itch almost totally gone, the yucky cottage cheese discharge (TMI sorry!) is a lot better too. Hurrah!

4DPO here. 5 if you listen to FF. Only thing to report is this time my boobs are a bit full, but in no way sore. Kind of want to fast fwd til next fri/sat. Patience is not my strong point!

Zb5, totally understand your decision. This baby making business is fraught with so many anxieties already. Last thing you need to add is worry over meds. 

As for the career/baby balance. It's not easy is it? I'm just getting my business going and will just be (hopefully) getting to the point that am earning some decent money that then i will stop (assuming we make a baby and it all happens with no probs soon). But i won't have had any time to put decent money behind me either, so it will be living of pretty crappy statutory maternity allowance, and then trying to rebuild business and juggle child care....but i say....what the hell. Nothing will compare to holding our own bundle of joy in our arms. And the business can grow properly once i have a couple of kids starting school (PMA PMA PMA!). The way i figure is that life is sooo unpredictable...anything can happen, so you plan as best you can with a caveat of just go with the flow anyhow. Much less stressful.

Sweetpea.....how you doing? Really hope the bloods were good.

Membas, how's the belly ache today?

Lilmac....are you in teh 2ww? Coco. you must be near ov soon? AJ, you still holding out?

Dinah and carbafe, hope all is well.

Amyg, i agree with Zb5, it's not likely you'll be this achey/crampy in the future. It's all just re-jigging itself down there. Ready for a beanie to make a home. 

DH is cooking us a paella. Yummmmy.

Cheerio.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Belly good today--just ate lunch and headed out for a walk...had soup and orange juice. more later...just having a read while i eat! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Yay Fairy! Garlic is awesome.

I'm still holding out, didnt get to temp this morning cause we had an unplanned sleepover at my MIL's house last night so i didnt have my thermometer, maybe if my temp is up tomorrow i'll test, MAYBE.


----------



## Shey

Have fun on your walk membas!

How are you lovely ladies doing today?

asfm having sore bb and been feeling drained these past few days


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Evening gals!
> 
> The garlic worked!!!! Itch almost totally gone, the yucky cottage cheese discharge (TMI sorry!) is a lot better too. Hurrah!
> 
> 4DPO here. 5 if you listen to FF. Only thing to report is this time my boobs are a bit full, but in no way sore. Kind of want to fast fwd til next fri/sat. Patience is not my strong point!
> 
> Zb5, totally understand your decision. This baby making business is fraught with so many anxieties already. Last thing you need to add is worry over meds.
> 
> As for the career/baby balance. It's not easy is it? I'm just getting my business going and will just be (hopefully) getting to the point that am earning some decent money that then i will stop (assuming we make a baby and it all happens with no probs soon). But i won't have had any time to put decent money behind me either, so it will be living of pretty crappy statutory maternity allowance, and then trying to rebuild business and juggle child care....but i say....what the hell. Nothing will compare to holding our own bundle of joy in our arms. And the business can grow properly once i have a couple of kids starting school (PMA PMA PMA!). The way i figure is that life is sooo unpredictable...anything can happen, so you plan as best you can with a caveat of just go with the flow anyhow. Much less stressful.
> 
> Sweetpea.....how you doing? Really hope the bloods were good.
> 
> Membas, how's the belly ache today?
> 
> Lilmac....are you in teh 2ww? Coco. you must be near ov soon? AJ, you still holding out?
> 
> Dinah and carbafe, hope all is well.
> 
> Amyg, i agree with Zb5, it's not likely you'll be this achey/crampy in the future. It's all just re-jigging itself down there. Ready for a beanie to make a home.
> 
> DH is cooking us a paella. Yummmmy.
> 
> Cheerio.
> 
> Fairy xx

I got my positive opk yesterday....just waiting to confirm o...... I feel very positive about this month.... heres hoping!

sweetpea I hope you are doing ok..... any update?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! Full update in journal, but long story short bloods came back at 20,629 so they had me come in for a scan. The dr said to not be upset if no heartbeat could be detected because it was still a few days early to be able to see one, but you could def see it! He even turned the sound on and let me listen :cloud9: So all is well just have to take it easy for a few days. 

zb, love your doc already! It sounds like she genuinely cares for her patients and I am so pleased for you that you are on the right path to being able to safely TTC. I agree with your choice about waiting a little bit too, give baby every chance possible for a great start.

Amyg, sorry to hear about BFN :hugs: It very well may be your little beanie snuggling in, but if not I really do think that it's just your body getting back to normal and that it won't be like this every month for you. Hang in there sweetie.

Fairy, glad you are feeling better and that the garlic did the trick! Keeping my FX'd for you and hope the next week goes by quickly... also jealous of your dinner, mmm!

Membas, glad to hear your belly is feeling better. Mexican food is delicious so I can understand the sadness of it not agreeing well with you. Just think of all you can eat after LO is here!

AJ, good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow morning! Your willpower is something to be very proud of!

Lil, have my FX'd for you that this is your cycle! Cannot wait to hear about your BFP in a few weeks, PMA PMA :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:

Go Sweetpea!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whoooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo!

Fairy xx


----------



## Coco14

Hi Fairybabe, I am currently on CD34! Nothing to go by, as usual, so always waiting for AF and apps! I can't even get my hopes up because I don't even know if I ovulate at all :( all you guys keep me going though :)
Glad your 'issue' is sorted!

Ooh Shey wgat CD are you at??


Yey Lilmac, get off to bed!!

Glad all is good Sweetpea :)

Right, being mauled by kittens and pretty sure staying late on this site isn't going to help my sex life so good night all ;)


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks COCO I will be and have been. can you all look at my chart and tell me if you think with my bding I have a good chance...... I'm nervous I bd every other day up until now I'm going to bd the next 3 nights as I did last night too I just really hope I didn't mess up by doing the smep..... sorry lol any thoughts?
Sweetpea I am so happy to hear that! What awesome news!!!!!!!!
Amy it isn't over yet hang in there babe!!! :hug: 
Fairy... when will you test?
AJ I can't believe you are making me wait LOL I can't wait for you to test what an awesome birthday gift for your hubby I am hoping I can have a bfp for my hubbys birthday it's the 24th it might be too early to test though........ fx'ed babe!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmack
I think the best odds are if you BD in the 2 days before Ov and on the day of Ov. So looking at your chart, if today is the day you ov, you have done the BD today, and 2 days before. So now you have opk+, if you keep DTD until it goes negative and the temp goes up, then you are in with a decent shot. That said, some of the spermies from 3 or 4 days before ov could still be up there if you had decent EWCM... the closer to ov you BD the more likely a boy. The further away, the more likely a girl. That's cos the male sperm swim fast but die fast, and the girls swim slower but live longer. 

I think SMEP is good cos it means even if you miss ov day for doing the BD, then you will have DTD the day before. So you are always in with a shot. 

AFM and testing...hmmm. Not sure yet. Want to hold out as long as i can, cos i want the result to be the real definitive one. At the very least i want to hold out to 10dpo (next weds), but we shall see! I shall be scanning my chart from tomorrow onwards looking for any implantation dips tho am sure! 

Right. Off to bed for me.

Night lovely ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Well i had a little more spotting when i did my cervical check while showering so as of right now i'm assuming AF is on her way, 3 days early but maybe i'll just spot till then, i know it might not be the witch but i'll assume it is for now.


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I'm so glad all is good and you saw your little apple seed! Just take it easy for a while, ok?

Fairy, I really hope this is your month, will be so excited to hear the results of your tests next week.

AJ, I hope the witch stays away for you. I still have a good feeling about you this cycle.

AFM, another bfn and a temperature drop. I temped earlier and it's still above the cover line but I think I'm definitely out this month. I just can't believe I had all those symptoms and nothing! :nope: I really hope next cycle is easier but I'm not sure I believe in it. I have a big day today. Organised a training event that I have to somehow get through, including giving a talk and practical demonstration. So I'll be kept busy today, but I think the weekend is going to be hard.


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, great news!! And AJ, I will have to remember garlic for next time. I hate the over the counter goo, it stings and is messy for days... ugh. Anyway, so many ladies in the 2ww now, FX'd for you all. Stay away from here, witch! :) lilmackate, I think you've got a really good chance with all that BDing. :)

DH and I just had a really, really nice BD. Things were a little weird for a while after we TTC'd for 2 months and then had to stop TTC. I think he was feeling pressured when we were trying, and then was upset when we had to stop. (okay, I was probably feeling upset too but it is easier to psychoanalyze him...). But today we were really solid, BD-wise and otherwise. Phew, maybe we are going back to normal or better than normal. :)


----------



## AJThomas

I think i may be out this cycle too, a little heavier this morning but i still cant decide whether its spotting or CD1, for now i'll assume its AF.


----------



## carbafe

Glad to hear everything is well sweetpea.

AJ and Amy your not out till AF shows for definite ! :dust:


----------



## Shey

Coco Idk I haven't been charting lately. I just gave up on the whole charting thing for a bit.

how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no AJ and Amyg!! Hope you are both wrong!! Like Carbafe says, you aren't out til the evil hag shows her face properly. Amyg, hope you made it through all you had to do today. 

Carbafe, good to see you. How did the flat sale go? And have you found a plce yet?

Zb5...glad you and DH had a good BD. Know what you mean. After m/c it was a bit weird. But this month it's been really lovely and connected. 

AFM, trying not to symptom spot. Had some sharp twinges and then some cramping today. Would be excited but had a lot of that last time too. So we shall see. I really just don't know. One week to go. SIGH. I'll probably be a little bit nuts by then. 5DPO today. Could i get implantation twinges that soon? Que sera sera. 

Glad it's the weekend. Looking fwd to a long lie in tomorrow.

Have a good Friday feeling ladies.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Just a quick update from me tonight: My day went really well and I'm so relieved it's the weekend, and for some strange reason that makes me a lot more relaxed about (probably) not being pregnant this month. Don't know why, but I'm feeling ok about the whole thing. DH keeps pointing out that if we weren't successful, we can have more actual bding (as opposed to non-baby-making-sex) next month. And I do have to admit, I do like that, so I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world if we had to try another month. Really don't enjoy the 2ww though, so I hope there's not too many to come...


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: Amy :hugs: :hugs: it will happen!!!! You never know it could still be this cycle. I am wishing you luck my dear and if you didn't catch that egg this month next month can be a beautiful beginning. Fx'ed sweetie and loads of :dust:


----------



## AJThomas

ok, the spotting has lessened so i have no idea whats up, we'll see what happens, i'm still not too hopeful. Ugh, i hate this part, just start if you're gonna already!


----------



## lilmackate

Maybe a test would put you at ease or give you answers.... lol :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, you're probably right but i just dont feel like it, not feeling like seeing one line right now.


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies. just checking in. haven't had as much time online lately--or i have time to read but not really reply. tomorrow is another workday--i don't work too many weekends, but we have a special field day planned so taking 50 students out into the forest for ecology studies...it'll be fun but it's 10-5, so long day tromping around in the woods and hiking. i'll be so tired. but the sun will be shining and it'll be 60 degrees, so at least it won't be super hot! :)

AJ--hope it was implantation bleeding for you and not AF! :)

Lil--you waiting to O? Guess it's busy :sex: time for you if you are close.

:dohh::dohh: I read all the other updates and now I can't remember what I was going to write to each of you. Sorry--

Amy--:hugs: to you. Not out til the witch shows. 
Fairy--Hope you are well and keeping the PMA

:dust: to all and more :dust:

take care!


----------



## Amygdala

What a morning! Earlier I got what I think is my first ever evap. Then waited an hour for DH to wake up to ask whether or not he saw any colour. He wasn't sure so I went to do another test. And then discovered some red blood. Not much yet but it's definitely the witch showing her ugly face. Surprisingly, I'm alright. In fact I'm quite happy because I know I ovulated this time around and I'm really confident that the next cycle is going to be normal. 13 days luteal phase isn't bad either, so we're now going to aim for a Halloween baby. :thumbup:
So, in summary, no breakdown so far and I don't expect one. But I guess never say never, we'll just have to take it as it comes.


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies!! 

Had a long lazy lie in then DH made me gourmet sausage with hash brown and a perfectly done egg and baked beans. He's the best. And he spoils me. Which is fab.  

AJ, you are not out yet it seems!!!! I'm sure we've all heard of women who don't realise they are preggers cos at the time their period was due they had a few days of v light bleeding and assumed it was AF. When in reality it was just some spotting as bubs snuggled in.....i guess keep an eye on your temps too. Still hoping for you!!

Amyg, sorrry it looks like the ugly hag has reared her head. But great PMA. Still tho, til the bleeding kicks in properly.... Glad you are feeling ok, just go wit the flow (no bad pun intended!).

Membas, take it easy on that fieldtrip! Sounds fun tho. How is the bump coming along?? It must be a bit more sticky-outy by now!! Any more feelings of movement?

Af for me, 6DPO and a dip this morn!!!!!!!!!!!! OOoooh. And some creamy cm. Am really not doing v well at not symptom spotting it seems! Now it's my turn to say i think i feel preggers...... but who knows eh? Really trying not to get too hopeful cos i know even with perfect timing etc etc etc it doesn't mean you strike lucky on a given month. God the 2ww sucks.

Chilled weekend here...bit of dog walking later... stuff to sort in the house...

Lilmack, did you ov? Hope you caught the eggy?

Coco, and sign of anything changing?

Dinah, how's you? 

Sweetpea, keep those feet up and let DH pamper you!

Have a fab saturday

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: amy and aj... I really hope it isn't the :witch: though. I see your ticker says cd1 aj did she fly in on you? or are you just playing it safe and marking cd1?
I hope everyone is doing well! Fairy when will you be testing!?
Afm I think I O'd yesterday wont be able to confirm until my temp raises again.... but it only went from 97.0 to 97.3 so I wont know until tomorrows temp... I hope it happened I hate the O wait worse than the 2ww I think because I hate that my O happens on cd17-18 blahhhhh I would love to be a 13 day Oer lol I hope I am in the 2ww because I have it planned I am testing as of cd7 :haha: I know really early but I want to see it when I can see it. :) Can someone look at my chart and tell me what they think?
I hope everyone is relaxing on this beautiful Saturday!! I think I am going to take the kids out today so... yay that should be fun.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala and AJ, sorry it looks like you're both out for this month (AJ, I'm just going by your ticker). But you both have good attitudes! Next month it is!

Carbafe, I can't believe your baby is the size of an orange already! Wow! Hope everything is going well with your househunting. Membas, take care of yourself. Sounds like an exhausting (but fun) day.

AFM, I am exhausted. Tonight will be our second night in a row going to a wedding at a winery. Different weddings, different wineries, it is just crazy wedding weekend! It is great because we are seeing some old friends - and their adorable kids. :) Membas, your wedding must be coming up soon, right?? Exciting! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning again everybody! 

OOOh yes, Membas...how long til the big day??? I LOVE weddings! Zb5, i've never heard of weddings in a winery before. They sure sound like fun! (Just clocked you are in California....now that makes more sense!). 

AJ, Amy, anything definitive to report? 

Lilmack. lookking at the chart, i'd say you ovd now! Welcome to the 2ww!

AFM: I knew i would go stir crazy on 7dpo. OK, i confess, i cracked and peed on a IC cheapie. Nothing to show of course. And i'm not sure if it makes me feel better or worse! Temp dipped yesterday and strongly back up today. Boobs big but not sore. Sleeping like a log, and feel slightly nauseaous. But the annoying thing is, have all of those with normal pmt anyway. Tho yesterday, i kept getting waves of emotion making me want to cry and DH said "this is a bit early pmt even for you". THanks DH! Darn the 2ww i want answers NOW!!!!! Oh crap, think i want to cry again... 

Have a lazy sunday girls..

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Fairy! I felt exactly the same last week. :hugs: And probably will again in 2 weeks time, as the witch very definitely flew in yesterday. So now we're looking forward to making a Halloween baby. :happydance: Anyway, just wanted to say I know how you're feeling and I hope you find some way to distract yourself a little. Maybe plan a fun trip somewhere for the weekend?


----------



## carbafe

Amy sorry AF got you:hugs: but fx'd for that Halloween baby !

AJ, Fairy and Lil :dust: 

Membas hope you had a fun field trip :flower: Have you started to feel movement yet ?? I am really excited and looking forward to feeling LO wriggling about :)

What is everyone doing for Halloween ??? I don't think we have any partied to go to this year but I think we are having a Halloween dinner at a friends house so i might just wear black and put on some cat ears :) 

After Halloween I will start to get really excited about Christmas ! I love Christmas :happydance:

O i don't think I have posted about our flat but we have hopefully sold it. Just need to get all the paper work sorted next week and then we can get a lovely new house :happydance: 

It is also our 1st wedding anniversary next Sunday so we are off for a weekend away next week ! (Hope don't feel to sick !) Can't believe we have been married a whole year :cloud9:

What is everyone else up to at the moment ???


----------



## zb5

Hi carbafe, congrats on your 1st wedding anniversary! A weekend away sounds fun. :) Glad to hear about your flat too, do you have the house picked out or do you have to look for it now?

We really like Halloween too but now I am wondering how we are going to have enough time to do everything we are planning. We like making costumes and are hosting a party. We also just bought pumpkins and want to carve them, and take out and bake the seeds. My DH's birthday is a week after Halloween and I haven't gotten him any presents whatsoever or really even thought about it... eek! I think I am just exhausted from being so busy recently, I can't fathom doing more stuff right now... Hopefully after a few good nights of sleep I will be excited and ready to Halloween away. :)

I love Christmas too! And Thanksgiving... fun and good food always make me happy.


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooh congrats on the flat sale carbafe!! Excellent news, especially with all the doom and gloom on the news about house sales etc. And congrats on your anniversary! Hope you celebrate in style.

As for Halloween, i've never been that in to it. I prefer to skip that and go straight for the Christmas build up! Ho ho ho. But those of you who do party, enjoy!

Membas, enjoy the wedding planning! Re the flowers, maybe go to your local market that has a flower stall and see if they will do you a deal. You'll get much better value making your own. And i love the idea of pumpkin vases! When exactly is the big day? 

AFM: 8DPO. Was a miserable lump of hormones for much of yesterday. Am afraid having just learnt that Boots are selling twin packs of FRER on buy one get one free, I cracked and peed on my only FRER this morn. BFN. I should know better than to torture myself like this!!!!! I know it's meant to pick up HCG early, but i think maybe it's still too early at 8 days! I have to head to the bank/shops this morn, so will treat myself to the bogof FRERs. I MUST NOT TEST TIL WEDS. Grrrrrr. I was 11DPO before when i got a faint but defo there line on my FRER. So yeah, day 8 probably a bit early. Or i'm not preggers. :-( Hell, i really have lost it this month!!!! I was so calm last month (prob cos i didn't feel i was in with a chance anyway). In fact, i am really really annoying myself. 

Right, off to do lots of non-preg related things. 

Frustrated Fairy xx


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Fairy :)

I have my gyn app on Friday at 8:30 :)


----------



## membas#1

Thanks for the tip fairy. If we were getting married local, I know just where I'd go! But we are getting married out of state, so I'm having to do some research from afar for a city I'm not familiar with. 

Thanksgiving Day is the actual 'big day'...hence the pumpkin vases :)

late for work--more later...
hope all are well.


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--I didn't get faint BFP on FRER until 10 DPO....and it was so faint, it would have not shown earlier. So yeah--try not to let the 8DPO bfn get to you....a couple more days and it could be a BFP! Fx'd and :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Membas. Those are just the words i needed to hear.


----------



## lilmackate

BOGOF!!!! We don't have that here booooo but that is probably a good thing I already have a billion tests and I probably wont make it to 7 dpo before I start wasting them...lol. It is still early miss fairy I read that 10dpo is an average early but still may not yield anything.... I hope you get your positive and that it comes very soon!! :hugs:
AFM I am 3DPO!!!!! WOOOO HOOOO I can't wait till I can test.... I do have some stress though I was wondering if any of you know Does a DandE hurt your fertility like will it change my body and make it harder for me to conceive.... I am very VeRY worried about this.


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 we have just started looking for a new house but have seen two we like already :)

Fairy and Lil I hope this is your month :dust: Waiting is the hardest part ! I hope the next few days go quickly. 

Sorry lil i don't know about the D&E i did find this forum https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility/Conception-after-DE/show/412359 but I am sure there will be other online information.

Membas you must be getting excited now :) How many weeks will you be when you get married ? Do you have a floaty dress or just having one adjusted ? I couldn't find the post about wedding flowers. What type are you planning on having ?? Is the whole day Thanksgiving themed ?


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you carbafe I guess I'm just terrified that it some how ruined my fertility..... I know better though (God is in control) it's just a fear of mine. Thank you sweetie!


----------



## membas#1

Lil, I don't have any answers for you either--but I bet there is information online out there and likely lots of women who have gotten pregnant after D&E. Fx'd for you!

Carbafe--I'll be 23W1D on the day. The dress I got last march has a high waistline and will flow over bump--it will show bump if bump is there, but it isn't a tight fitting type dress---it's not traditional white either--it's this really nice deep purple...and these are some of the flowers i'm considering--the dress is this color almost exactly. Pretty huh? SO will be wearing gray/charcoal with hints of purple in his shirt and tie...I'm solid purple with gray wrap....I got the dress hoping I'd be about 5 months pregnant at the time. So I did buy it with growth in mind. So far it fits about the same as I'm not really growing too much....but by then I'm sure there will be bumpage.

I was thinking fall bouquets as center pieces--you know, sunflowers, reds, deep rich colors....but now i'm thinking maybe these with some greenery and I don't know--a supplemental flower. Daisies and sunflowers are my fave, but the color of these is so spot on--hard to pass up. My mom thinks some simple greenery and maybe a couple white calla lilies will be pretty with the purple ones--or just the purple ones with greenery and a gray ribbon around the vase. It's such a simple family affair but dang these flowers....they are 20 stems for $80. I have 5 tables that I want a small centerpiece at--nothing too huge that people have to look around to see across the table. my wedding thinking cap is in full force! 

sorry i sort of am way off topic here right now.

:) 
pic.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 57 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, that is a gorgeous colour, can't wait to see your dress!!! And the matching flowers will be lovely for your bouquet. For table decorations, I have this image of sunflowers and daisies and general autumn luciousness in pumpkin vases, I think that would be absolutely beautiful. I guess the purple calas would be more stylish but the sunflowers would be warmer, depends on what type you are. Personally I'd love to see the sunflowers. :D Uuuuh and you could get either little pumpkins or big chestnuts or walnuts or something or even beautiful autumn leaves and write each persons name on them in gold pen. Can't wait to see pictures anyway, shame you only get to do this once. *sigh*

Lilmackate, don't worry too much, I'm sure you'll be just fine. I didn't even realise you had to have a D&E. I think after one it can sometimes take a few weeks for your body to return to normal and the lining to build up again, so that might be why you didn't get a bfp in your first cycle. But as far as I was told when I had my mc, there are no long-term effects on fertility.

Carbafe, great news on the flat and houses. Will you show us some pictures of your new home when you're there?

AFM, I'm really ok generally but tonight I'm really sad to not be pregnant. I got a "baby club" magazine from some supermarket and it just made me think of how far along I would be by now, how we would have known the gender soon and would have been able to call baby by his or her name. I would have started to see a bump by now and we would have told everyone our happy news. Instead it's still all waiting. Waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, waiting for a doctor's appointment, waiting for an early scan, waiting for our private scan at 9 weeks or so (and being so scared that baby might not be alive), waiting for our 12 week scan to find out if we made it to 2nd tri this time around and then waiting a whole half year to meet baby. I HATE waiting. But seeing as there is nothing else I can do, I'll just have to make the best of it. Trying to exercise more (as soon as AF pains ease again), taking EPO, follic acid, B complex and pre-conception vits... Anything to make me feel like I'm taking control.

On a brighter note: I just spoke to one of my best friends in the world. She and her partner are ntnp. They both desperately wish for a baby, but as he has a low sperm count don't want the pressure of ttc just yet. Aaaanyway, I was on the phone to her today and she was saying how she had really bad cramps last week so she went to her doc, who told her she was ovulating. Now she's very confused because she had "a very light period" for only a day a week later. She also says she's had cramps since. I really think it might have been implantation bleeding, especially since she definitely ovulated. Didn't want to get her hopes up too much but I've been walking around with a HUGE grin on my face since. How amazing would it be if I got to be pregnant with her in a few weeks time?!


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, sorry for the essay...


----------



## Shey

I hope that those who are still trying to get their :bfp: this month get it. And to those who are prego good luck and best wishes to ya'll

asfm Im just taking time to finish school and raise my son and get a good paying job so that I can get my own place and be able to financially support a 2nd baby. So Im just letting things go.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amyg - I am so hoping for you that this is the last cycle that you have to wait through sweetie. How fabulous would it be to be preggers with your BFF?! Exciting! I will keep everything tightly crossed for both you and your friend that you end up being bump buddies together :flow:

zb - Sounds like you are going to have a very busy Halloween! Must admit it is one of my favorite holidays. Usually my brother and I and a bunch of his friends do a haunted house for all the trick or treaters to go through... we go all out with special effects and spooks and scares! It is something I look forward to all year but since I was spotting and cramping and things my mom and grandma banned me from helping with it :nope: I know it is for the best and probably wasn't even going to try anyway but very dissapointed :dohh: They are setting me up a little table off to the side and I am in charge of handing out candy to the little kids that don't go into the scary area, so at least I will get to watch for the most part, lol!

Coco - Good luck at your appt! I hope that everything turns out well for you!

Fairy - As you said, 8 DPO way too early! Nice find with the BOGO and I am very excited to hear about the results on Wednesday if you decide to test :flow: Will be sending tons of sticky bean vibes your way :flow: 

Lil - I am not too sure about the after effects of a D&E either, but like Membas said I am sure that there are many success stories of women getting their BFP's without problems afterwards. Did you find anything definitive online at all about it? :hugs:

carbafe - Very exciting that your place sold so quickly, what a big weight off your shoulders. Home shopping is always fun and it sounds like you have found a few that caught your eye already!

Shey - Sounds like a good plan... I imagine that raising children would be much easier in a place of your own, without the added stress of living with extended family or friends. I know that surprises can happen and everyone does what they can to make it, but earning and saving some money beforehand and preparing as best you can for a new baby will make things much easier when that time rolls around :)

Membas - Your dress sounds beautiful! Purple and gray/charcoal look so elegant together. I love the idea about having the more fall-ish arrangements on the tables with the pumpkin vase, sounds very pretty. I originally was going to have callas for the centerpieces our wedding but the price really threw me off... came up with a good solution though! I did arrangements without the expensive callas for the centerpieces, and ended up doing mini callas within the bouquets and corsages/bouts so that they were still incorporated somewhat. Usually you can get the same color in either the large or mini calla so hopefully that is the case with your color! I believe I did a few of the larger ones in the bigger ceremony arrangements and the price for that was a lot better than doing all the centerpieces and I still got my callas :) 

AJ - How are you doing love? Anyone else I missed, hope you are all well!

AFM - Just kind of floating along right now. Feel sicky every morning but not extremely... not enough to the point of actually _being_ sick thankfully. No more cramping or spotting so very happy and relieved about that also. Getting random stretching type pains but that's it! Already getting excited for our next scan which was pushed back a week due to the earlier one... just so happens that it is DH and I's 8 year (dating) anniversary so it will be an extra special day!

Amyg I feel like I wrote a novel too! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck on friday Coco! Hope you get some answers, and even better, some solutions. 

Membas those wedding plans sound beautiful. You are gonna look amazing and those pumpkin vases and all those colours sound gorgeous! I love Amyg's ideas of the leaves with names on them. I had cream roses and freesias in my bouquet, as they are one of my favourite flowers. On the tables i had the same cream roses but mixed with multi-coloured gerbera. I wanted to capture the cheery colourfulness of summer. 

Lilmack, it seems there are lots of girls on TTC after a loss thread who have had D&E and are now preggers. It seems as if it's a standard procedure. So hopefully it won't have done any damage at all. Hang in there hun....we will all get there eventually!

Amyg, i'm with you on that desire to be preggers! But great you can still be joyful for your friend...fingers crossed you can be bump buddies!! The waiting around SUCKS but i guess you (and me) are doing all we can with supplements, BD etc. I've started yoga, to try and keep me calm and focused in all areas of my life, and to help turn my brain off when it starts going into the "am i/aren't i?" freefall. I had a session today and it really helped. 

Shey, it sounds like you are a lady with a plan. All power to you for working to get finished with school, your little lad will be so proud of you when he's older for doing your level best for you both, and for your future bubs. Your ticker says you will TTC in 4 months....is tht the plan? It's great that you are a mum with an eye to the future. Positive vibes to you girl!

Sweetpea, so glad you are feeling a little sicky!!!! In the nicest possible way that is! Cos it;s a great sign that all is well in there. Can't believe you are into 6 weeks already....time is FLYING. How lovely your mum and grandma are looking out for you. That halloween party sounds awesome! Am i right ladies, but i get the impression the whole halloween thing is soooooo much bigger in the USA? I feel like a party pooper now with no plans at all!!! 

Hey AJ, how are you doing?? 

AFM, DH has asked me to promise not to test anymore til weds. So i've agreed. And he wants to be there with me to do it. Nearly made me cry that did! So i have my supply of FRERs at the ready. So am really trying to be busy and positive. If this isn't our month then we will be making a baby for 5th Nov guy faulks celebrations!! Now that puts a whole new meaning to an evening of fireworks!! He he he he he. 

Right. Look fwd to seeing you gals on here tomorrow. You are such a fab supportive bunch. Don't know how i would get through this without you all. 

Sentimental Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I love all the adjectives you use before you sign off... always makes me smile :)

Halloween is pretty big in the US... every year around the beginning of Sept huge Halloween stores pop up everywhere for a few months and then close up again in November after the holiday is over, my fav time to shop as lame as that sounds! I will make sure to eat a piece of trick or treat candy in your honor :)

Very sweet of DH about wanting to be there when you test, so supportive and I am so happy for you that you have eachother to lean on throughout the process. FX'd that this is your month, but the fireworks time sounds fun too! The only time I have ever heard of that celebration is from the 'V for Vendetta' movie (which I loved, btw) but I think I get the jist of it. Remember, remember the 5th of November rings a bell?


----------



## Fairybabe

That's it Sweetpea...remember remember the 5th of November, gunpowder, treason and plot....

Basically, some dude, Guy Fawkes, put loads of gunpowder under our parliament buildings and planned to blow it up on 5th Nov (years and years ago...can't remeber the year, 1500 and something???) But he was caught and burnt at the stake. So now, to celebrate the preservation of democracy etc lots of people (and in all the public parks) there are big bonfires, on which a "Guy" is burnt. And lots of fireworks (the gunpowder) sent up into the sky. Traditionally children make their own "guy" and parade it aroudn the streets in a wheelbarrow asking folks for "a penny for they guy." Gosh, having just read that through it's actually quite gruesome!! Still, the fireworks are pretty! I don't think anyone really thinks of the origins of it at all now. It's just a great autumn celebration, and an excuse to get together and have a party and have food like jacket potatoes wrapped in foil done in the bonfire. Great night to get cuddly!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ah fireworks and bonfires and cuddling... sounds like a wonderful time! Thanks for filling me in too :winkwink: it's always interesting to hear about those types of unfamiliar things from across the pond!


----------



## membas#1

Amy :hugs: sorry you are having a sad moment. It is a lot of waiting, but sounds like you are doing things to make the wait easier--sometimes just having a little control over a situation makes it a lot easier...you are actively working towards a goal, and you will achieve that goal :)

Fairy--nice that DH wants to be with you on Wed to test. I've got my finger's crossed that you two will be celebrating 2 pink lines on Wednesday! 

shey--sounds like you have a plan in mind and are working towards making a great life for you, your son and future babies :) Good for you!

SweetPea--Hope your mornings aren't too sickly and hope they stay fairly mellow.

Amy--I also have a vision of warm fall flowers for tables...so here's what I've decided...I'm sticking with my fall flower bouquets in pumpkins (hopefully) for vases. But I'm going to talk with a florist nearby where we are getting married and see if they can make me a bouquet with both white and dark purple calla lilies, like the one in the photo. We have someone making us some purple and gray ribbons to tie around the trees and what not around where we'll have the ceremony, and then the dinner area will be more fall colors with the centerpieces. I was afraid to mismatch the colors of the ceremony with the colors at the table, but i think it'll be fine--deep purple is somewhat a fall color too. That's why I was leaning to have the centerpieces the same flowers, but I love fall flowers too much to not have some mixed bouquets...sunflowers, gerber daisy, etc...seriously this is just a small family affair so i'm not gonna stress too much about flowers...but i am going to try and get my bouquet with these beautiful purple callas! YAY! I think since my dress is solid purple and will match the flowers, adding some white callas will be really nice contrast. :)

Okay--enough about my wedding. Sorry ladies. I'll try not to take over the forum with wedding plans...just the last 2 days have been mostly about that for me. 

18 weeks tomorrow :) Doctor's appointment first thing in the morning...ready to hear HB again. I'm going to try and record it again because SO can't go--cable guy is coming to work on our internet at the same time as doctor appt. :( Oh well..it's just a checkup--I didn't really expect him to go to every one until we get later on or unless there's something big happening like scan :) 

Tired tonight--worked a full day, walked to work, walked home from work, came home and had to go grocery shopping and then was in the kitchen for 2 hours washing dishes and cooking chili and quinoa. I had crabcakes though :) SO bought crabcakes from the fish market last night and we cooked them up, but there was one leftover...so I made chili for him and for leftovers tomorrow, and ate the crabcake. YUM.

PMA for you all and :dust: :dust: :dust: for you all!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies! I woke up about half an hour ago feeling (and subsequently being) really sick. I've heard from others who had that during first AF after miscarriage, so I'm not too worried. Seriously not amused either though. It's bad enough you have to endure this while pregnant!
Anyway, seeing as I'm up, I'll share my favourite Guy Fawkes factoid with you: Did you know that the word "guy" (as in "hey you guys") comes from Guy Fawkes? It was only a first name in his day but after he got (in)famous it started to be used for scruffy looking men and then over the years for men generally. 
Right. Now to get some more sleep I hope...


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies here's looking to the future. bout my ticker it's what I was hoping to do but I decided to wait longer than that. hope you lovely ladies are doing well


----------



## Amygdala

Well, still feeling sick, tummy bug apparently. Fortunately my MIL, who's a nurse, says it's likely to be a 24h thing. So halfway there. :D

Shey, I'm sorry if I come across nosy and if you don't want to answer just tell me to shut up, but I'm wondering what your situation is currently? Are you back with OH? Or are you considering a donor/someone you're not in a long-term relationship with? Not judging, just wondering. Also, when do you finish school? I've got another year of my postgrad qualification to go but decided to have LO in between (should we be so blessed). Are you gonna wait till you're done now? And what is it you're doing anyway? Sorry for all the questions, I just realised that I know next to nothing about you. Aaanyway, whatever your plans are, I hope they work out for you! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Hope you feel better soon Amygdala! Good thing you're getting the tummy bug out of the way before you're preggo again. :)

membas, the decorations sound beautiful! My mom did all our flowers, she's very artistic and grew a lot of the flowers herself so it was cheap, easy, and fun to just have her do them. On the downside, she was making bouquets until 4:40pm on the wedding day and the wedding started at 5pm... eek! I'm sure yours will turn out beautiful, and I can't wait to see you in your dress - I love purple.

Shey, I think waiting longer sounds like a good idea. There is a tradeoff between waiting until you can make a situation better for your LO and waiting forever. No one wants to wait forever, but I think you know deep down if it really is better to wait. That's what I'm telling myself anyway. :)

Okay, I want to say more to more of you but now I've got to go off to work! (Late, lazy morning... oops) Bye!


----------



## lilmackate

What a neat story... kinda weird but all the cool stories are lol hey burn that "guy" lol cool add on Amy I didn't know that.... I will name my baby boy Guy in honor of you gals LOL My DH loves Halloween it's his FAVORITE he was never allowed to trick or treat :( his mom was very against it the witch costumes and so one she's ok with it now but as kids Clay and his brothers weren't allowed sorta sad...... I was a princess every single year without fail. I wish we would have fireworks too that would be awesome on Halloween......
I hope you all are feeling well it is so sweet fairy that your hubby wants to be there... brought tears to my eyes... 
Amy I hope you feel better love! 
The internet doesn't really help with information it goes either way so it stresses me out... I really have a good feeling about this month I can't wait to start testing!!


----------



## Amygdala

Not very long until testing Lilmac. :happydance: Are you waiting till the weekend? Or after?


----------



## lilmackate

LOL Amy I am not waiting for anything :rofl: I would be lying if I said I haven't already busted out a IC or 2 at only 4 dpo LOL I really am going to try and hold off till friday for anymore testing but My DH birthday is Sunday I am praying I get a positive before then!! :)


----------



## Shey

Amygdala said:


> Well, still feeling sick, tummy bug apparently. Fortunately my MIL, who's a nurse, says it's likely to be a 24h thing. So halfway there. :D
> 
> Shey, I'm sorry if I come across nosy and if you don't want to answer just tell me to shut up, but I'm wondering what your situation is currently? Are you back with OH? Or are you considering a donor/someone you're not in a long-term relationship with? Not judging, just wondering. Also, when do you finish school? I've got another year of my postgrad qualification to go but decided to have LO in between (should we be so blessed). Are you gonna wait till you're done now? And what is it you're doing anyway? Sorry for all the questions, I just realised that I know next to nothing about you. Aaanyway, whatever your plans are, I hope they work out for you! :hugs:

Amy Im not back with Rob never will be. I am just hoping to meet the right guy for me that won't lie and cheat on me. I will be done with school in May 2011. Im going for my A.S. degree in Health Information Management. Im waiting til Im financially stable. thank you Amy and I hope things work out for you. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Amy :hugs: hope you are feeling better! Stomach bugs are the worst. 

Lil: hope you get your BFP for hubby's birthday! That would be a very special bday present!

Shey: You definitely deserve a partner that won't cheat and lie....good luck to you!

Doctor update--all is well and progressing. HB 145 BPM, baby very active as she basically had to chase him/her around to keep the HB going for me. I thought I was recording it for SO, but it didn't work :( oh well--sounded just like last time....just in and out more. Weight gain from 6 weeks to 18 weeks 3.5 lbs. (2.5 of that in the last month :) I've been feeling better, thus eating more! LOL 2nd blood draw for quad marker test (2nd part of down's screen that takes place in 2nd tri). So yep--pretty uneventful and easy appointment and I was excited to hear HB again :) She always starts with formalities--if I have questions etc...I always just say nope. Cuz i really don't have too many--and I wanna hurry up and hear that HB! :) Then I usually come up with questions as I lay there and listen--and ask her afterwards...teehee.

:flower: to all


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning.
10DPO.
I tested.
Soooo, on a FRER, i think there might just be the teensiest tiniest hint of a line forming. And i mean super faint. To the point that i thought nothing was there, then looked hard again, waving it at diff angles under the light. So then DH did the same and he thinks he sees the faintest of faintest beginnings. So then he tried to point out where he saw the line with some tweasers and scratched the little screen, so now there's a scratch to confuse the issue too!!!! Anyway, it's soooo faint that i'm finding it hard to think it's really a bfp. And my temps dipped this morn (still above the cover line tho) so i think we will test again tomorrow morning and see what my temps do to be sure. But i am feeling a teeny tiny bit hopeful. 

Amy, that tummy bug sounds horrid. Hope it goes soon.

Membas! Great news on the easy doc appt and hearing the HB again. 

Shey, good on you for being sure about not taking back a cheating man. Go girl! You will find your fella. It took me ages to realise that my mindset had to be about what men i thought were good enough for me nad would treat me how i wanted to be treated, rather than my focus being on worrying whether they liked me enough. Sounds simple, but took me years to come to that conclusion. So be strong and demand a man matches the high standards you are worth setting for you and your son, and that'll soon weed out the losers. Happy dating! 

Lilmac, totally get the testing urge!!! Hang in there. 2ww sucks.

AJ and Coco, how are you?

Sweetpea, how's the pukey feeling?

Have a good day girls

Faintly there Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Ooooooooh Fairy!!! :hugs: I soooo hope you're right and get a proper visible bfp tomorrow. You so deserve some good news and a healthy and happy pregnancy. I know it's a bit silly but somehow thinking that you guys are pregnant again also gives me hope for us. Completely unfounded but hey, I'll take any positive thoughts I can these days. So go get that proper second line girl!!! 

Membas, glad to hear about your good appointment! It's a shame the hb didn't record but hey, everything's AOK and daddy will have a chance to hear it again soon. How's the bump going? Can you feel baby move yet? And are you going to find out the gender?

Shey, I agree with the others, good for you girl! Both for standing up for yourself regarding men and for finishing school for your LO. I think men can be such a difficult choice. :D It took me years to find a good one and then years again to make sure I want to have a child with him and that he'll stick around. In the end it was worth the wait for me though, just to see him get as excited about it as me. I can't wait to see him hold our child for the first time, he's going to be such a wonderful dad. Sorry, I'm rambling. :blush: What I meant to say was: There are good men out there, it's just a matter of not accepting second best for yourself, your LO or your new baby. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, I hope that's your BFP! I wish we had another acronym for really faint unclear lines, like "SLP", small light positive... hehe. But hopefully tomorrow it'll be a nice clear BFP. :D

membas, great about the appointment. Did I read in your journal correctly that you find out the gender next week? It's all happening so fast, and I can't believe you have a sweet potato already!


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> I wish we had another acronym for really faint unclear lines, like "SLP", small light positive...

That's a very good point! How about a RFUL (really faint unclear line)? 
And then we could also do with a BWO (boring wait for ovulation) and also with ICSs (irritatingly confusing symptoms). And maybe UTU (unstoppable testing urge)? :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Just a quick hello--
Fairy! I hope your very faint line turns very BFP tomorrow! I'm excited to see. Fx'd for you! :) :dust:

Amy-no bump yet to really speak of...slow process that bump formation.

ZB--yep, gender/anatomy scan on Thursday--i'll be 19W2D, so shoudl be able to get a good scan.

OFf to work and computer out of batter. ciao


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> I wish we had another acronym for really faint unclear lines, like "SLP", small light positive...
> 
> That's a very good point! How about a RFUL (really faint unclear line)?
> And then we could also do with a BWO (boring wait for ovulation) and also with ICSs (irritatingly confusing symptoms). And maybe UTU (unstoppable testing urge)? :haha:Click to expand...

lol, I like it! Especially RFUL. :D


----------



## lilmackate

Gl fairy! I pray it's your :bfp: trying to form! :dust: :dust:


----------



## carbafe

OOOo fairy :dust: i hope the line shows stronger tomorrow !! Fx'd


----------



## Shey

I appreciate you lovely ladies tips and advices when it comes to men. and ya'll are right I do deserve better. on the good note I wish you ladies all the best and nothing but the best ya'll have been really nice and sweet to me and I couldn't have asked for better friends. I hope all of you get your :bfp: really soon. so lots of baby :dust: to you all and lots of :hugs: to you all. I hope things get better for all of you.


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Morning.
> 10DPO.
> I tested.
> Soooo, on a FRER, i think there might just be the teensiest tiniest hint of a line forming. And i mean super faint. To the point that i thought nothing was there, then looked hard again, waving it at diff angles under the light. So then DH did the same and he thinks he sees the faintest of faintest beginnings. So then he tried to point out where he saw the line with some tweasers and scratched the little screen, so now there's a scratch to confuse the issue too!!!! Anyway, it's soooo faint that i'm finding it hard to think it's really a bfp. And my temps dipped this morn (still above the cover line tho) so i think we will test again tomorrow morning and see what my temps do to be sure. But i am feeling a teeny tiny bit hopeful.
> 
> Amy, that tummy bug sounds horrid. Hope it goes soon.
> 
> Membas! Great news on the easy doc appt and hearing the HB again.
> 
> Shey, good on you for being sure about not taking back a cheating man. Go girl! You will find your fella. It took me ages to realise that my mindset had to be about what men i thought were good enough for me nad would treat me how i wanted to be treated, rather than my focus being on worrying whether they liked me enough. Sounds simple, but took me years to come to that conclusion. So be strong and demand a man matches the high standards you are worth setting for you and your son, and that'll soon weed out the losers. Happy dating!
> 
> Lilmac, totally get the testing urge!!! Hang in there. 2ww sucks.
> 
> AJ and Coco, how are you?
> 
> Sweetpea, how's the pukey feeling?
> 
> Have a good day girls
> 
> Faintly there Fairy xx

*Gasp*! I'm excited for you!
I'm OK thanks. Stressed this week & emotional! I better get some positive news at my gyn app on Friday! x
p.s. I like the 'faintly there fairy'!


----------



## zb5

Oh hey, I missed "faintly there fairy". Funny! :)

Coco, what are you expecting/hoping for from your doctor's appointment on Friday? I hope it goes well!


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


Up the duff Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I can't tell you how happy that makes me! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so excited, happy, relieved, over the moon for you! I've got a huge grin on my face right now. Wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months ever! :hugs: 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hooray for the little Fairyseed! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks Amygdala! That means a lot. KNow what you mean too about being reassured by the good news of others. You next hun!! 

Just sitting here grinning. DH was the best, declaring "That's a pink line that is!", gave me a big hug and kiss and nearly fell back over the dog who had crept in behind to share the excitement. 

Can see a line on my cheapie test too. Temps could be a bit higher, but hell, they'll rise. 

So, next stop: call my GP and make an appt for week after next. Gonna demand 6 week bloods and an 8 week scan. Darn NHS had better provide! 

But in the meantime, am just chuffed to bits and wondering how am gonna get the huge amount of stuff i need to get done today done. 

Last night i felt really sicky before bed, and soooooo tired too. The start of things to come?? 

Right. Off to grin stupidly.

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

PS... love the "Fairyseed"!!


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuh, there's a ticker! :happydance: Stick little Fairyseed!!!


----------



## carbafe

:happydance:Congratulations Fairy !!! That is such good news :dance::headspin::wohoo:
:dust: I hope you have a healthy happy nine months and the doctor is able to give you the extra checks to put your mind at rest. :dust:


Amy an Lil it is your turns next :dust: :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I had to pop on at work to check on you so can't wrote much but:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: !!!!!!

Sticky sticky sticky thoughts being sent your way. WAAHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Shey

Yay Fairybabe! Congrats! hope the beanie sticks and keeps growing. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Woohoo!! Hooray for a fairyseed! Sticky dust to you, in 9 months you'll have a beautiful healthy bouncing baby. :D


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: :yipee: Congrats Fairy! I got all emotional seeing your BFP post! So very happy for you and DH. Words cannot describe, but much congrats and a healthy and happy 9 months! YAY!


----------



## lilmackate

!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :hugs: :dance: yay! How exciting! Oh fairy this is wonderful!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks girls!! It really means a lot for you guys to be so joyful for me! Couldn't have got through these last few months without you.

Total space cadet when driving my car today, then i thought i would barf. Had to stop and get a sandwich. Didn't have this strenght of sickiness last time! Have never been so happy to feel so crappy in my life! Bring it on! If it means Fairyseed is in there growing big and strong I will barf for England if needs be! Thought sickness wasn't really meant to hit til 6 wks?? I'm not even 4!! 

And my word am i tired!! 

Early bed for me.

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

:) That's really awesome fairy!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you are sick lol well not sick but it is a good sign lol


----------



## Dinah

I'm so behind :( Hectic week = Dinah has less time for BnB

Hoping you are all well. Not much time to catch up but...

:happydance: :BFP: :happydance: :BFP: 

Congrats to Fairygirl and her lovely fairyseed! Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

:hugs:
Dinah


----------



## ooSweetPea

AHHH FAIRY I am still smiling over your news! 

I've been feeling quite sicky every morning but it is very reassuring! It's happening so early for you which is a great sign that those good hormones are building up and keeping lil fairyseed nice and safe. So... in that case, I hope that you keep feeling sicky but not TOO sicky of course :haha:

Get a good nights sleep and get those feet up... you deserve it :D


----------



## Coco14

YEY FAIRY YEY!! Such good news, it really does genuinely make me happy :)

I had my app this morn, was in hosp for 3 1/2 hours! was not expecting it at all - had blood test and internal scan (not pleasant since I thought I was going in for a chat!!) which showed my ovaries look normal and I ovulated on my right side :D didn't know it was possible!! then had to do preg test (NEG :/) because they have given me pills to induce AF so they can do HSG!
hectic morning! cried as soon as I got in the car because I was overwhelmed!! Good news though. So glad my boyf was with me through it.

hope everyone is having a good day. (Need a glass of wine tonight!) x


----------



## zb5

Coco, that is great news! Sounds like things really started moving along today. I hope you get an answer and a BFP soon. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Glad you got good news Coco! The long time in hospital doesn't sound fun but at least the result was a good one.

Fairy, I'm still celebrating for you.

AFM, I still feel pregnant. WTH??? I feel nauseous, have a really heightened sense of smell, that strange low down dull "pain" I had throughout most of my short pregnancy, am really tired. I'm definitely NOT pregnant, as AF is just about to pack her bags and leave until next month (or hopefully not!) and we haven't bd'd at all this cycle. So definitely no Amyseed in there. But why do I have these symptoms? I'm getting a little worried that there was some tissue left after all? Or even that I did get pregnant last cycle and this isn't AF at all but a really early mc, which might not be complete? I really don't know what to think at the moment. Will test later on and tomorrow morning just to rule out any left over hcg, although I have had negative tests (plenty of them!!!) since mmc. But I guess I should go for a check-up. I just really can't afford to waste a work-day on gp and then another on gyna-appointment. I'm so busy just now. And chances are they are not going to find anything and just say "wait a month or two, things are going to settle". This is so frustrating. :nope:


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco, wow! SOunds like the hosp are being thorough. Hopefully some answers soon and a bfp soon after.

Thanks sweetpea. I'm with you on the sicky feeling. Wasn't too bad during the day but now, sitting here at nearly 8pm i feel like i could puke any minute! Lovely. And I feel a level of tiredness i've never known before. Didn't get this last time so i'm guessing this is a good sign. 

Amyg, sounds like your hormones are out of sync. If you had tissue left wouldn't you have still kept getting bfps when you tested post m/c? That's really mean tho to make you feel you are preggers without being. Hmmm. As for it being another early m/c, i kind of am with you on tthe fact that all your tests were negative. If it had been positive then suddenly negative maybe. But hey, i'm no expert...maybe if it doesn't ease after a/f ends then consider the docs. 

Limack, how's the 2ww going? 

Membas, hope you get a chance to rest this weekend. Build up that strenght for your wedding!

How are you doing Zb5, Shey, Carbafe? And Dinah, hope you get a chacne to chill after your busy time.

Right. I need to flop on the sofa. 

Night!

Floppy Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Hi floppy fairy! I'm flopped too. Listening to DH talk on the phone to his sister.

Amygdala, sorry you're still feeling pregnant (That sounds weird to say...) Hopefully it is just your hormones being a little wacky. I think the fact that you O'd normally last month is a good sign that your body's working correctly. Hopefully just one more cycle and things will be back to normal... or a BFP :)

AFM, I am getting AF. I am pretty bummed about it. I have been irrationally hoping for a BFP, even though we have been really really good and avoiding. No BDing near O at all, whatsoever. But I was still hoping for some reason... I'm also bummed because my spotting before AF has been worse these past two cycles. I thought with my thyroid being treated things should get better, not worse! Argh. I am seeing my gyn in 2 weeks so I'm going to ask her about it. But I'm going to bet she'll say just wait for the thyroid to be stable for longer. Patience is so hard!

Okay, hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning all!

What a quiet weekend here. I hope that means you're all busy and having a good time in real life.

Zb5, I can only imagine how frustrating the wait must be for. Especially knowing that you could get pregnant, you just shouldn't just yet. I think you're being really strong, putting your future kids needs before your own. Can't be easy, seeing as your situation is not all or nothing, ie getting pregnant now needn't be a bad thing but just might carry a higher risk. But hopefully you won't have to be this strong for much longer. I'll be crossing everything for you that you gyn gives you the green light in two weeks time.

AFM, nothing very interesting to report yet. CD 9 and my temps are all over the place. Hope that's not a sign that I'll ovulate late. If I do that can't be helped though, so it's smep for us for now and opks for me (although I forgot this morning, d'ohh!).
I haven't heard from my friend yet btw but I don't want to ask her if the witch flew in. They're officially ntnp to avoid the monthly disappointment of ttc without success, so I'll need to be good and wait for her to mention it. The suspense is killing me though, I so hope that they were successful this month. They so deserve some happiness and they'll be brilliant parents when the time comes.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi girls
Had a great weekend visiting friends in the north. Sore throat and super tired now tho. The odd twinge, but not much. Boobs a little fuller but not sore yet. Hurrah! 

Zb5, that must be sooo frustrating! I agree with Amyg, you are strong to wait like this. Fingers crossed you'll be let loose soon to babymake to your heart's content! 

Amyg, stick to smep! Worked for me! It's especially good if you are not sure when you are gonna ov, cos it means you will always get a BD in either 1 day before, or on the day of Ov. So that give syou good chances. Turns out we Bd'd day before, and then when got the pos opk, twice on the day it'self. First half of my cycle was a bit erratic too. Try some mediation or yoga, help your body and mind settle. 

Hope the rest of you gals are ok. 

Cheerio

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, I am already feeling better! Part of that could be my PMS going away too... :)

I'm also hoping everyone's having a fun weekend of real life! Fairy, weekend with friends sounds great. :) Not me, we are doing absolutely nothing this weekend and it is absolutely fine with me. I'm exhausted and the past few weekends have been really busy, so I'm happy to finally have a relaxing weekend. Phew.

Amygdala, SMEP sounds like a good plan. FX'd for this month!


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies...just catching up a bit. my dog has kept me up for 2 nights---last night she was throwing up :( poor thing, but i'm tired and hope she can sleep tonight. being tired means my stomach is not right--and i cried good and hard today to SO. gonna watch a movie now...hope all are well


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! CONGRATS FAIRY!!!! OMG! I was grinning like a fool when i saw your BFP post, i'm so happy for you!!

Membas i agree with the fall colors centerpieces, in my head all the pretty colors looks so awesome against a rich purple background!

I've been MIA for so long, didnt even realize it! Just been really busy and home late most days this past week, think i only went to bed one time before midnight this past week so i didnt even bother temping, i know my temps would be off cuz of not enough sleep, gonna catch up for it though and i started exercising so i'm happy altho i know i'm gonna feel the burn real bad tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! I was busy over the weekend. Saturday went down to Miami with My LO to get his hair cut and so he could see his deadbeat dad, his aunt, his cousin, and his other grandma!

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey....just wanted to give a quick update....10dpo test still :bfn: so it probably didn't happen I am so sad today.....feels like a hole in my heart :cry: 
I hope everyone else is doing well! I'm sending thoughts and :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww lilmackate don't give up. Im sure it will be positive really soon don't lose faith.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, 10dpo is still early. At least give it a few more days! I really hope you get your bfp soon. :hugs:

Membas, how's your doggie doing? Can't have been much fun but I guess it's great training for staying up with sickly LOs. :D Hope doggie's better though.

Shey, how was your trip to Miami? Did LO have a good time?

AJ, how's this month going for you? Are you doing anything "to help"? When I ask myself that question, I always think "not much" and then realise it's really a looong list: EPO, pre-conception vits, b-vits, grapefruit juice, smep, opks. Wow. But I guess it's not surprising, I'm a bit of a geek... 

Currently I'm mulling over the question whether to take baby-aspirin. This has been shown to help prevent miscarriages in women with blood clotting disorders. I've never been tested though, so think I don't want to take it "just in case". On the other hand, if I was tested after another loss or two and found out it might have prevented them, I would be devastated I think. Still my gut instinct is to trust that my body is ok and this was a very sad but random chance occurrence. What would you ladies do?


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Lilmack, 10dpo is still early. My internet cheapies are only now beginning to show pale lines at 16dpo (not that am still testing or anything!!!). My FRER was soooo pale on 10PO. So what i am trying to say is you aren't out yet. 

Membas, hope the doggy is better. I hate it when they are ill, cos you can't explain to them what's wrong, they look so sad and sorry.

AJ, hope you get some rest and a chance for some loving with your hubby! Catch the eggy girl!

Amyg, re the baby aspirin, i have been having exactly thte same debate with myself. I'm the kind of person who handles things by reading up on them. So i've read lots and lots and lots about miscarriage research etc. We have to bear in mind that only 1% of women go on to have recurrent miscarriage. That's not to say we couldn't have a second. But to have an underlying problem that repeatedly causes it is actually quite rare. It's easy to forget that when you are on sites like BnB where you get a concentration of women with those kind of problems (see TTC after a loss thread) so it's easy to think it's really a common problem. I share your fear, that i might be one of those women who have an underlying problem. There's only one way through nad that's to wait and see. Which sucks. However that's why next week at my doc appt am gonna push for hcg bloods at 6 weeks, and a scan at 8-9 weeks, so i can have more info to help guide tests and investigations if god forbid, i have a repeat performance. I'm not waiting for a third before being tested, given i'm 34 and rapidly approaching 35. The reason i want a scan at the end of the 8 weeks is that i have read that if you have a good scan, see a heartbeat etc at end of 8 weeks, then the chnce of miscarriage drops to 2%. The reason everyone talks about 12 weeks is because often (as sadly you know) baby can die a good number of weeks before but isn't picked up until 12 week scan). So that still doesn't answer my question re the baby aspirin. Jury is out whilst i try nd find more info. The flip side of taking it i suppose is that if you don't have a clotting problem, you could i suppose (remember I am not a doctor!) increase the blood flow to your uterus at that time by thinning the blood and hence bring more oxygen. I have read that in the first 10-12 weeks the uterus is actually a hypoxic environment (lower oxygen levels than the rest of your body) on purpose, as too much oxygen is actually toxic to the fetus. Hence the thinking that some m/c are due to the fact that the processes that bring more oxygen to the uterus kick in too early sometimes (no idea how you would prevent that). So in short, i have no idea what to do for the best. My instinct at the moment is just to try and stay as calm as possible, keep seeing my acupuncturist, take my preg vits and pray for the best. The more women i've spoken to re m/c the more it seems it's so common in a first preg, and then women go on to have a whole brood with no problems. Neither of us have any reason to think at the moment we have an underlying prob.

Oh my word. That was a whole essay!!!! 

hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Amy we had a blast in Miami on Saturday. Can't wait to go back. my LO had fun playing with his baby cousin Khloe. Here's pic of the two
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67551_442274416495_621316495_5790654_4731874_n.jpg

I've never heard anything bad about taking baby aspirin. I've heard from other ladies on here that it helped them with ttc and ovulation. But everyone is different. 

Fairy how are you feeling? do you have MS?

Sweetpea how are you and bub doing?

lilmac how are you holding up?


----------



## Amygdala

Glad to hear that Shey! Those two are too cute!!!

Fairy, I've done some more research myself since last time I posted and found that 
a) recurrent miscarriage is very uncommon (the figure I found I think was about 5% but still, that's quite low)
b) of the people who have recurrent mcs, only about 15% would benefit from aspirin
c) aspirin in higher doses has been found to increase the chance of mc

So overall and for myself I have concluded that the relatively small chance of this mc being due to a blood clotting disorder is not worth the risk associated with regular drug use in pregnancy (even if this is small as well). I guess everyone has to make that decision for themselves though. 
I'm glad you're so proactive Fairy! But I'm also sure you won't need to be, as you'll be holding a happy and healthy baby in 9 months time. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks everyone! I am now 11dpo and still :bfn: BOOOOO But I have a question today I started..... TMI TMI TMI coming............. having a yellow slick slimy discharge has anyone done this before......
I'm terrified of another miscarriage it is rare and I know this but I did have two back to back but I truly do blame it on BC pills. Anyway fairy I am sure you don't have to worry about this and if you are wanting to try aspirin and or anything else just call and ask your doctor first.... :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh lilmac, yellow sounds like could be a bit of an infection? Best get it checked out if it doesn't clear up in a day or so. You are still not out yet!

Shey, your boy is very cute. As for symptoms, felt really queasy during the evenings at end of last week, not so bad now. Just the odd little wave of nausea. Had a load of creamy cm earlier. And boobs starting to inflate! Oh and quite tired.

Amyg, I've decided too to not bother with the aspirin. Think i convinced myself with what i wrote above!

Hope everyone else is doin well!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls just checking in quickly! 

MS is kicking my butt, feeling quite miserable the past two weeks as it's getting progressively worse and worse, but trying to keep in mind that it is for the best!

Scan is coming up soon, next Wednesday afternoon, very excited :)

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry for the short update will write more later!


----------



## Shey

Fairy and Sweetpea hope ya'll feel better.

Amy and lilmac I hope you two are next to get :bfp: 's.

asfm hating the waiting game. hate when AF is late why can't she appear on time. 3 days late still no sign of AF


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Oooh lilmac, yellow sounds like could be a bit of an infection? Best get it checked out if it doesn't clear up in a day or so. You are still not out yet!
> 
> Shey, your boy is very cute. As for symptoms, felt really queasy during the evenings at end of last week, not so bad now. Just the odd little wave of nausea. Had a load of creamy cm earlier. And boobs starting to inflate! Oh and quite tired.
> 
> Amyg, I've decided too to not bother with the aspirin. Think i convinced myself with what i wrote above!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doin well!
> 
> Fairy xx

Yeah I thought about that and if it doesn't clear up I will for sure get it checked.... it's really gross! 
Your symptoms sound like everything is going very well!! exciting!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh shey, any chance you could be preggers??

Sweetpea, that sounds really really rough. Hang in there tho hun. I like your PMA, at least you know stuff is defo going on in there to make you feel this bad.

Lilmac, thanks for the encouragement. I'm mostly managing to keep calm, but keep having the odd wobble of fear about mc happening again. All i can do is wait! I've got quite a lot of stuff to focus on at the mo, so hopefully that will distract me and suddenly i will be past 1st tri! 

Hope you get the icky stuff sorted!

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, so tired today i'm just dragging myself around, didnt get to bed until about 2:30 so i am beat! 

Amy i'm not doing anything specifically for pregnancy i guess, just for overall health, trying to exercise more, drink more water, sleep (failing MISERABLY) i take a multivitamin and EFAs, thats about it. Oh, i'm trying to eat more too cuz i'm underweight and i dont eat as regular as i should so i'm working on that. 

Not stressing it though, right now i'm just looking at it from the angle that the longer i take to get pregnant, the more prepared we will be cause wearegetting a lot sorted now that would be impossible with a baby. Honestly, the ideal time to get pregnant would be February but i would be real happy if it happens before but i'll take it one day at a time.


----------



## Shey

Fairy I don't think so cause I've been getting my periods. last month was 5 days late and AF showed on that 5th day.


----------



## membas#1

Just a quick hello from me tonight ladies. Sorry for those getting hit with the MS...it does get better, but you know I didn't believe that when I had it at the time! 

My dog is better tonight it seems. I was worried about her terribly. I'm tired becaues I haven't slept well but last night she slept really good so that's great. Today she wanted to play with her stuffed animals and with us...and she greeted us at the door. So all good signs.

More update later...been a busy few days with lack of sleep. Just happy my doggie is better! Still have the vet appt for thurday evening but may cancel if she continues to feel okay and fever doesn't come back....

Hope everyone is well...and yep lil...best to get that checked if it doesn't clear up--although you could try some probiotics. I do probiotics for both yeast and bacterial infections and it usually clears right up..it's just healthy bacteria you add to your system and they do a good job of taking over any overrun bad bacteria. I have a brand I use if you want the info let me know.

:flower:


----------



## zb5

Membas, what a beautiful mango! Can't wait to hear whether you're having a boy or a girl later this week. Glad your dog is doing better too, I get so upset when one of my cats is sick and I know the worrying will be so much worse with a baby.

lilmackate, sorry about the BFN's. As for yellow stuff, well, some amount of yellow can be normal but if you're noticing that it's different for you then maybe you should get it checked out. Personally I get yellowish CM every month in between creamy and eggwhite (around CD 7) so it seems to be normal for me. Anyway, you're not out until the witch shows so I'm still hoping for a BFP for you! :)

Sweetpea, ouch, the morning sickness sounds bad! It must be a bit reassuring though at the very least. I'm glad your boss seems to be supportive though (I think I read that in your journal?)

AJ, have you had your thyroid checked recently? That could be one reason for being underweight. When my thyroid went hyperactive earlier this year I dropped 10 lbs quickly and without trying. (It sounds nice, but unfortunately I lost mostly muscle :wacko:)

Shey, your son is super cute! He looks like my husband's baby pictures. I hope my babies look like my DH because he was such an adorable kid!

Amygdala and Fairybabe, seems like you guys have done a lot of research and no baby aspirin sounds like a smart choice. It always makes me feel better to have done all my internet research...

AFM, I am feeling overwhelmed with stuff and it's making me really sensitive to the little things too. I signed up for an account at babycenter or some other website, and now I have got an ad in the mail from Similac saying "since you'll have a baby soon, we wanted to send you this VIP coupon card thingy" F*** you Similac! It is mighty presumptuous of them to assume that since I signed up at a baby website a few months ago I must be preggo already. :growlmad: Bah, it's not a big deal but I thought it was pretty insensitive. So that's my rant.

Okay, hope everyone is doing well! This was looooong.


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs: Zb5, I know what you mean. When I was in hospital for my mmc, I came back to the car (weak and shaking after over 12 hours in hospital and a lot of pain) to find a flyer for a baby boutique on my windscreen. Yes, the labour ward is right next to gynaecology but come on!!! I think people just don't think about how difficult it can be if getting/staying pregnant doesn't work as quickly as you'd want it to. But your time will come! And then there'll be plenty of opportunity for coupons and things. ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

PANIC!!!

Am full of a horrid cold so to cheer myself up i decided to pee on my last FRER to admire an increasingly dark line....or so i thought......it's just as pale as last week. This can't be good right??? Also, was wondering yesterday why the strong sicky feeling i felt wed-fri last week wasn't as strong now. Am really scared it's disappearing. 

Any of you gals had fluctuation in symptoms? And what about line progression?

Freaked out Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Oh Fairy, that must be very worrying. But try not to freak out too much just yet. It is pretty early still for morning sickness. About the lines, they do say that not every test is the same, even within a batch. :hugs: Can you get your hcg levels checked?


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--I definitely had symptoms come and go, especially early on--try not to worry and like ZB said, maybe you can get your bloods taken and check levels that way for some reassurance. 

ZB & Amy--sorry to hear of both of your experiences with those little reminders. That would definitely strike a nerve and you have every right to feel sad, frustrated and annoyed. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I agree with the other ladies Fairy, i know it has to be nerve-racking but try not to panic just yet, you did get your lines pretty early so maybe thats why the lines haven't darkened much yet.

zb5, i've never had my thyroid checked, its not like i weighed more before and suddenly lost it all, i've been skinny all my life. My entire family is skinny, my mom and sister are the weightiest ones and they didnt put on any weight until after 3 kids so i think its mostly genetics.

Membas, post a bump pic and let me use my Grammy's surefire method to tell you if you're team blue or pink :haha:


----------



## membas#1

I don't really have much of a bump yet--i mean it's coming along but looks more like i've just put on an extra 5 pounds in the tummy....but i'll see what i can find to post soon!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Fairy... like the other ladies said maybe you could ask your doctor to check your levels? If it is any reassurance, like Membas said at the very beginning my symptoms came and went frequently so it's hard to base anything off that. I will have everything crossed for you that things are ok and sending you lots of sticky dust :flow: Let us know what you decide to do then bloodwork wise!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I'm sure everythings fine I would just go to the doctor and see what they say so that you can get some reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks girls. I so wish i hadn't tested this morn. Got myself in a right old state. 

I already have a doc appt booked for Tues morn next week. That was the earliest i could get already without attending the walk-in really sick surgery, so i guess i have to wait til Tues. I had already decided to ask for my hcg bloods to be done. I know some docs here dont want to pay for hcgs, but i will stamp my little feet! Or just cry all over her! 

Was doing so well at not being over anxious!! Grrrrr. 

Right, off to bed and hoping for some lovely preggy signs, and a calmer day tomorrow. 

Thanks again girls. I would go totally nuts without you all.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy...get some good rest and take it easy. fx'd that all is well with fairyseed. i have a good feeling that everything is just fine.

okay AJ--i'm gonna post 16 week and 18 week pics in my journal just for you. you can see them there (link in my signature). i'd be interested to hear your predictions before i announce boy or girl tomorrow! i guess i'm growing some, and think if i had a 19 week pic it would show even more, but this is what i have....


----------



## AJThomas

oooooh its hard to tell Membas cuz your bump is so small but if i had to guess i would say.......




girl. Cant be sure though cuz its so small.


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I am going to guess a Boy!!! lol can't wait for you to find out!
Fairy I have been thinking of you I hope you are getting rest! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

yep--not much to see yet AJ, late bloomer i guess :) and baby has room to hide right now ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies,
I woke up this morn having the most beautiful and amazing dream. I had just given birth (thankfully skipped that bit) to a baby girl and DH was there, and handed me our daughter and i was feeding her. It was soooo vivid.

Then i woke up and took my temp...36.56. This is not good. I now have this terrible sinking feeling (bit like my temps) about all this. I so hope i'm wrong. But after seeing my temp i used an internet cheapie. I had been getting very pale pink lines on it. Nada. Nothing. Zilch. Guess i just have to wait and see.

Membas, really looking fwd to seeing your scan result today. You must be so fizzing with excitemnet/nerves to find out! Can't wait to see what you have having. My money (for no particular reason) is on a boy! He he, we should have done one of those voting polls to see what we all thought! 

Right. Going to go and do other things to try and pretend all is well.

Hope everyone else is doing good today.

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Managed to get a doc appt for 3.20 this afternoon.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: thinking of you Fairy, and praying that your appt brings good news. 

Membas, very excited to hear your results today! Have fun :flow:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, let us know how your appointment goes. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Fairy, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. :hugs: I have absolutely everything crossed for you that it's nothing but an ugly scare and that you and Fairyseed will be just fine. 
Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I have my Fx'd I hope everything is ok :hug: :dust:

Membas you bump is definitely rounding ! I am going to guess girl :) I have noticed my bump has started to show in the last week which is very exciting :) People at work are all noticing now :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Not looking good girls.
Have had spotting today. And now my internet cheapie tests are showing totally negative. They had faint pink lines a week ago. My temp has dropped. 
Am having hcg bloods taken in the morning. 

Doctor was utterly useless. First he said they didn't do urine tests at the surgery, that would have to be sent to a lab ????? What doc practice these days doesn't have test strips??? Then he had never ordered a hcg blood test before and didn't know if he could. Till i told him i was sure he could as it was a standard test!!! I have to go back to my appt Tues morn, luckily with a more experienced doctor. He said i would probably get a gynae referal if it's confirmed this pregnancy is failing too. That would take at least 6 weeks for the appt to come through, and who knows when the appt would be??? I'll be requesting more of the basic tests like prog levels from the gp, no way am i waiting for all those referrals before they are done. 

INterestingly, having been told at the hosp that they had lost my blood results that were taken when i was there for last m/c, they were on the doc's computer screen. Turns out that when at hosp last time, my hcg was only 3764, and my progesterone, 7. That level of hcg is within the 6wk range, except i was at 10wks3days. It doesn't tell me when the levels started dropping to get that low, but it does make me think bubs didn't get as far as 10wks before leaving. 7 is also super low for progesterone, docs like it to be above 10 in luteal phase, never mind in pregancy, but again, i don't know if that's cos my body was trying to get rid of stuff. 

So all in all, not a happy bunny. DH gutted.

Membas, come on, need some happy news about your scan! 

Fairy xx :-(


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, big big hugs to you! I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! :hugs: If you're spotting you can call the early pregnancy unit at your nearest hospital and demand blood tests there. You really shouldn't have to wait until Tuesday before getting some answers. If you want to talk (or just want to vent your thoughts), you know where I am. You and you're husband have been so strong and you will get through this as well, whichever way it may turn out. I know that you'll probably not allow yourself to hope just now, so I'll do it for you. I really hope you'll get some answers soon though. Lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amyg, our gynae unit, which is where epu is, only takes self-referrals 9.30am to 12.30pm...so couldn't have gone this afternoon. My bloods will be drawn in the morning, but prob won't be told results til Monday. To be honest, i know things are finished. Too many signs are wrong tho think otherwise. I want the bloods done to prove to the medics that i was pregnant, and therefore this is loss 2, so they will do tests. 

You know, when we started TTC my fear was i'd have problems getting pregnant. It didn't occur to me that my problem would be staying pregnant. My worst fear was that I would be one of those women who has problems. I just feel sick. Why???

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Oh fairy I can't find words to comfort you....i am crying for you because I know how you feel... I pray you get answers and get some peace. :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Fairy... I know nothing I say right now will make this situation ok but I am still hoping for you. I hope that you do find some answers and that things don't take too long to get sorted out at the doctors. 

Thinking of you and DH :flow:


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I am so sorry to hear that. Like Sweetpea I will keep hoping that maybe things aren't as bad as they seem right now. I hope if it is the worst that you can get all the tests you need to help you help the next little bean to stick. Lots of love to you and DH x


----------



## Coco14

Take care Fairy, so sorry that things aren't going as they should. I really hope you get good news on Monday :hugs: :flower:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--sorry you are having to go through this. i too am hoping that all will turn out okay and you will get answers soon. I sure hope you don't have to wait long. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe :hugs:. You and DH take care of yourselves and I hope you get some good news/answers soon and a healthy baby soon after.


----------



## AJThomas

Membas, cant wait to see your gender results!

Fairy, there's just no words, :hugs: :hugs:, just know we're here for you anytime you need us.


----------



## Shey

Aww Fairy I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope your appt goes well! Im here for you girlie!


----------



## membas#1

AJ--think you were right--did you guess girl? 

It's a girl! :) Pics in my journal :)


----------



## AJThomas

Yay!!! congrats on the pink mango Membas! I knew your bump looked girly :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Membas, that's terrific that you are having a wee girlie!!! 


Well, full on bleeding this morn. THought i could handle working, soon discovered am too much of an emotional wreck so have cancelled my schedule for this afternoon and have come home to feel sorry for myself. Proper cramping. Had bloods drawn first hting at the hosp. At least (i hope) there will be enough hcg left in the blood to confirm to the docs that i was indeed pregnant again. Lord only knows how i drove home just now. Cramping, could feel the blood flow and feeling like balling my eyes out. Massively leaned on the horn when some muppet pulled infront of me, poor woman got a blast far harder than she deserved. Ooops. 

I guess i'm still just in shock. The only positive that i can see is that at least this time i didn't have to wait weeks and weeks getting my hopes up only for it to go wrong. I just feel i'm on the cusp of some nightmare world of tests, examinations and confusion. All i want is a baby. How hard can this be???

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Fairy


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sorry fairy! :hugs: I will pray for you and dh... Again I am so sorry.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I'm so sorry. There just aren't words but rest assured plenty of :hug: being sent to you and DH. Go easy on yourself darling I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## zb5

:hugs: Fairybabe. It's really unfair that this has happened to you twice. :(


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, my heart goes out to you. :hugs: I can only imagine how scary this must be for you. But you will get through this and you will hold that healthy little fairybaby in your arms one day soon. I just know it and I hope once you're over the first shock of this you'll get your faith back as well. I think it's great that you're trying to see the positives, no matter how small. And you're right, at least you know early this time. And your body will take less recovering than it would have done later on. You can do this girl, you will get through it. Be good to yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks girls. Hugs and wishes gratefully received. Amazing the diff a week can make in this stuff eh?

Anyway, I want to hear how you are all doing? Amyg, you must be near Ov, still on smep? AJ, Lilmack, where you both at? Coco? Any more results? Carbafe and Membas...how are those bumps coming along? Sweetpea? Your little pea still going strong? How's the MS? Shey, has AF shown yet? Zb5, when do you get your next appt with the doc re when you can TTC?

Hugs back to you great gang.

Fairy xx


----------



## carbafe

Fairy :hugs: so sorry to hear the news. Hope you and DH are looking after each other.

I am good Fairy. Feeling less tired but still quite nauseas with the MS. My bump is just starting to show which is exciting.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--
bump is coming along--slowly but surely. definitely starting to put on weight somewhere (perhaps my rear?) :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Little pea is still hanging in there... Occasionally have v small amounts of brown spotting just barely on the tp so hopefully all is good in there. MS coming and going... Slowly figuring out what and when to eat to help with that. 

Next scan is Wednesday, which is also 8 years together for me and DH so FX'd that it brings good news! Can't wait :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Im so sorry Fairy! I pray you get another :bfp: before Christmas


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, good luck for the scan! You might get some first pictures of little pea! 

Fairy, yeah opks are getting darker, I'm expecting the eggy either tonight or tomorrow. Have been on smep but now going for once a day since yesterday. 
Have you and your DH spoken about where you'll go from here or is it too early to think about that? I know you're strong and will look towards the future in time, but don't rush yourself if you need time to heal just now. Be good to yourself!


----------



## AJThomas

i'm spotting at 13 dpo so i have no clue wats going on, never seen this before. whatever happens, happens, i'm so over the stressing.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey fairy :hugs: the :witch: got me today :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack, sorry the evil hag got you. How are you doing in yourself? I guess if you count yesterday as cd1 for me too then that could make us cycle buddies (depending on what we decide).

AJ, some women get ovulation spotting, could it be that?

Carbafe, yay on the bump starting to show! And Membas, i could def see the changes in those pics. Can't believe how fast you two seem to be zipping along! 
And Sweetpea, good luck wiht the scan, what an awesome way that will be to celebrate your anniversary. 

Amyg, go catch the eggy!! Got fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Dinah, what's happening with you these days?
SHey, hope you doin better.

AFM me, well, bit of an emotional wreck really. Not that that's a surprise given what's just happened. I feel a combination of numb and heartbroken and shit scared. I don't feel capable of making a decision at the mo. Part of me wants to crack on straight away, the other part is too scared to do that in case it happens again. I figure baby steps are what's required here (oh the irony). Step 1. Get over the worst of the bleeding. Step 2. go see doc on tues to discuss my bloods from fri and a referral. Step 3, figure it out from there. Poor DH looks so crushed and heartbroken too. And he is being the most wonderful wonderful hubby to me. He cooked me a super nice meal and then just cuddled me. We are not really saying that much to each other about it, we don't have to, and anyway, we just can't find the words. So that's where we are at. One thing i know is that neither of us will give up easily on this, when you want something this bad you fight for it hard. And that's what we'll do.

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Hi Fairybabe, thanks for asking. Actually I have been feeling pretty crappy recently (exhausted, kind of down, no appetite) and so I fear I am now going HYPOthyroid (opposite of before). I wasn't supposed to get another blood test for a month - I see my endocrinologist on Nov. 30. But I decided I can't feel crappy for that long so I got an extra blood test last week. Now I am just waiting for the results. I hope they show I am hypo and adjust my dosage. Otherwise I will have no explanation for feeling so crappy... :( It is kind of sad because I am having crazy amounts of EWCM this month, starting on CD6, it makes me wish we could try, like maybe this would be a "special" month. I still hope that miraculously everything will be normalized by my Nov. 30 appointment and we can try then, but that might be a stretch. Anyway, I'm also supposed to see my gynecologist next week for a regular checkup and I will ask her about my spotting before AF. (November is crazy doctor's appointment month, I have my endocrinologist, gynecologist, eye doctor, and dentist all scheduled).

Fairybabe, I'm sure you already know this, but there are tons of women out there with multiple mc's, and all the ones I know have gone on to have healthy babies. I hope the doctor can give you answers so you can feel confident trying again, whether the answer is a problem they can fix, or whether the answer is you were just unlucky. In the meantime, your DH sounds like he's really taking care of you - what a great DH! :hugs:

lilmackate, sorry the witch got you. Amygdala - catch that egg! Sweetpea, hope your scan goes well and happy anniversary to you and membas! (Well, not you and membas together... that sounds weird... you and membas and your DH's, separately :) )

Okay, off to prepare for our halloween party. The house is a MESS and people are coming over in 6 hours (except some might come early... ack). I'll be doing something like this: :dishes: :hangwashing: :shower: Ah, I always wanted to use those smileys...


----------



## lilmackate

I wish I could hug you fairy! This sucks so bad I am so very sorry this hurts....i know but I think you are just unlucky like me.....i can't and won't think somethings wrong until a third mc (even though I've had three already but only two back to back) :hugs: when you are ready you will know and so will your body. I seem to have the same problem I get pregnant but mc... I do think that our time is comingand soon we will have our bumps then our babies. Hang in there honey....and know I'm sending hugs (bear hugs) and prayers!


----------



## Amygdala

Limackate, sorry the evil :witch: got you. I suggest a nice glas of wine and then onwards and upwards to the next cycle. I'm sure your next egg is just sitting there waiting to become a sticky bean. And winter is an ideal time for snuggling!

Fairybabe, of course it's no surprise you're a bit all over the place at the moment. I empathise with everything you describe, especially feeling shit scared, I think anyone would. But you're such a strong woman, I just know that you are going to master this hard time and come out the other end. Sounds like your DH is an absolute treasure as well so I just know that you guys are going to be ok. But for now, do what you have to to deal with the pain. Allow the tears and be good to yourself as much as you can. Better times will come. :hugs:

Zb5, I'm crossing my fingers for you getting some answers soon. And fingers crossed even harder that they get your levels right asap and you can start baby-making!

AFM: 2dpo today and I think we're in with a shot this month. Temp this morning was really low, but I only went to bed at half past 2 last night and my temps are really affected by too little sleep. Apart from that had plenty of ewcm this month and got lots of baby dancing in as well. So we'll see what November brings...


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so upset ladies I just took a fertility test and very bad results..... I'm 25 why are my eggs bad :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2010-10-31 13.22.52.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









2010-10-31 13.13.30.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

what fertility test did you take Lil?


----------



## lilmackate

The first response...it looks at fsh and my levels appear high :( this could be the reason for my miscarriages :cry:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Lil--can you go see a doctor to get official FSH tested? That might be a good next step for you.


----------



## lilmackate

Yea I'm calling tomorrow :( I was really hoping last months test was a dud.....


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmack, I didn't even know that home test existed, don't think we have it on sale over here (anyone else in the UK seen it?). Just looked it up online. I think you are doing the right thing going to the doc. Maybe the high FSH is not the cause...could it be the recent m/c's affecting your hormone levels? Fingers crossed you get some answers.

Amyg, really hope you caught the eggy!! Hope you manage the 2ww well. 

Zb5, hope they get your med level adjusted just right for you. Then you can make beautiful babies!

AFM, well, a lot less bleeding today, so hopefully it will tail off soon. Not sure whether to count thurs with some v light bleeding/spotting as CD1 or Fri, when it started properly. No further along in the thought process here. Just trying to get through the day. Spent most of it in pj's watching a drama series with DH on the sofa. No-one told our dogs that the clocks changed here, so much for our extra hour lie in! Not even trying to make any decisions, just don't have the mental energy. 

Sweetpea, how's the ms? 

AJ and Coco, how you doing?

Enjoy your sunday evenings girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Lil I didn't know that those home test existed til I took one myself a couple months ago and it was positive. Hope things go well for ya

Fairy Im doing aight. think I may phone the doctor tomorrow cause AF is very late. Hope you're doing well

Sweetpea how are you feeling?

AJ how are you doing?

Amy how are things going for ya?

Hope you ladies have a lovely Halloween!

Im taking my LO trick or treating. He's gonna be a lil vampire.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, sorry about the test result. But I wouldn't worry too much before you've spoken to your doctor. I did a little research online and found that FSH can be associated with egg quantity but not quality, so even if your levels are high, they shouldn't have cause your mcs. I could imagine they might be high because of the mcs though? Thought of like your body going into overdrive to release an egg? I hope you get some more encouraging news anyway!

Fairybabe, there's no way I'll manage the tww gracefully. I swore not to test before 10dpo but that's a whole week from now. Including a weekend, for which I don't have any plans yet. :loopy:
I hope you and your DH have a nice and soothing Sunday night. :hugs:

Shey, happy trick-or-treating! Will we get a picture of your little vampire?


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Lilmack, I didn't even know that home test existed, don't think we have it on sale over here (anyone else in the UK seen it?). Just looked it up online. I think you are doing the right thing going to the doc. Maybe the high FSH is not the cause...could it be the recent m/c's affecting your hormone levels? Fingers crossed you get some answers.
> 
> Amyg, really hope you caught the eggy!! Hope you manage the 2ww well.
> 
> Zb5, hope they get your med level adjusted just right for you. Then you can make beautiful babies!
> 
> AFM, well, a lot less bleeding today, so hopefully it will tail off soon. Not sure whether to count thurs with some v light bleeding/spotting as CD1 or Fri, when it started properly. No further along in the thought process here. Just trying to get through the day. Spent most of it in pj's watching a drama series with DH on the sofa. No-one told our dogs that the clocks changed here, so much for our extra hour lie in! Not even trying to make any decisions, just don't have the mental energy.
> 
> Sweetpea, how's the ms?
> 
> AJ and Coco, how you doing?
> 
> Enjoy your sunday evenings girls.
> 
> Fairy xx

Hi Fairy, glad you had a relaxing day and that you have a fabulous DH.

thanks for asking, I'm good. Lots of CM recently but I have to take those pills on Friday to induce AF so doesn't seem like there's much point in making extra effort to BD! Oh well.

Happy Halloween all :)


----------



## Shey

Amygdala said:


> Lilmackate, sorry about the test result. But I wouldn't worry too much before you've spoken to your doctor. I did a little research online and found that FSH can be associated with egg quantity but not quality, so even if your levels are high, they shouldn't have cause your mcs. I could imagine they might be high because of the mcs though? Thought of like your body going into overdrive to release an egg? I hope you get some more encouraging news anyway!
> 
> Fairybabe, there's no way I'll manage the tww gracefully. I swore not to test before 10dpo but that's a whole week from now. Including a weekend, for which I don't have any plans yet. :loopy:
> I hope you and your DH have a nice and soothing Sunday night. :hugs:
> 
> Shey, happy trick-or-treating! Will we get a picture of your little vampire?


Yup yup I'll be takin pics of him


----------



## AJThomas

hey ladies, things were hectic and we only :sex: on cd11 and 14 and i think ov was cd13 so i dunno if it was enough. Anyway i'm gonna change my diet and sleeping and stuff and i think that will do the trick, we'll see. I'm givin it 3 months.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, cd 11 could have been good timing though and cd 14 might even work in your favour as well. You never know! Are you going to test before AF is due?


----------



## AJThomas

i doubt i'll test earl unless i have some REALLY convincing symptoms.


----------



## Shey

Ok Amy here's pic of my LO in his costume. he had a blast going trick or treating and got loads of candy and a couple bags of chips(don't ask, weird people round my neighborhood)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs973.snc4/76649_445171011495_621316495_5845048_5834926_n.jpg


----------



## lilmackate

Shey he is so cute! lol love love love the pacifier it completes the outfit :)


----------



## Amygdala

lilmackate said:


> Shey he is so cute! lol love love love the pacifier it completes the outfit :)

Agreed on both counts. :thumbup: Glad to hear you had a good night! 

What did everybody else do for Halloween?


----------



## AJThomas

Lol! He looks mad Shey!

Well my chart says 3dpo ladies so now for the watching and waiting till next cycle.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, yay for 3dpo, CycleSister! Are you keeping busy? I've been home today and I hate the waiting around. Will be busy at work for the rest of the week luckily. I swear I have pregnancy-like crampy feelings. But after how my body tricked me last time, I'm NOT going to read anything into it. Just hope it's not going to be another 2 weeks of feeling miserable, just to get a bfn at the end. Bring on the middle of November!


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep this week will be very busy for me, so i'm not even thinking about ttcing too much. Especially since i dont think this is the month i'm not counting down to test day or nething, so it's pretty easy for me right now. Test day for me would be the 13th.


----------



## Amygdala

AJThomas said:


> Test day for me would be the 13th.

Haha, I *think* I *might* hold out till the 8th, no WAY I'd make it to the 13th though. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Ok ladies, time to organise our 

*SECRET SANTA*

I suggest we go for a £10 / $15 spending limit including postage, although spending less (or nothing and making a gift) is of course fine. I'd also suggest, seeing as we're so international in here, that we go for something that's typical for our home/can't be bought elsewhere?

Anyone who's interested, *please send me a pm with your email adress asap*. I'll then send you a link for a website which will randomly draw Santas/Santees and the secret gift giving can commence in time for Christmas!

Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with! :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

my weeing always increases after ov it seems so i cant use that as a symptom, 3dpo and i'm going like every hour or two.


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies! AJ he wasn't mad he was anxious to walk around the neighborhood. lol! He got a lot of candy though most of it he cant have.

Hope you ladies had a lovely Halloween

today I took a test and it was an evap


----------



## carbafe

Shey said:


> Ok Amy here's pic of my LO in his costume. he had a blast going trick or treating and got loads of candy and a couple bags of chips(don't ask, weird people round my neighborhood)
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs973.snc4/76649_445171011495_621316495_5845048_5834926_n.jpg

So cute :D


----------



## Shey

thank you carb! how are you and bub doing?


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, Carbafe, 17 weeks! How are you feeling? Are you going to have a private gender scan at all?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Shey, maybe go see your doc, see what's happening!

Carbafe...into the 17th week! Wow!! Time is flying.

Aj and Amyg, the 2ww sucks but be strong! Resist the urge to test early ifyou can Amyg! (not that i can talk!)

Doc's appt in the morn. Kind of nervous really. Got some serious questions to be askng the doc. Hope she's nice. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

I will do that Fairy.


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Fairy, best of luck for your appointment tomorrow! Maybe take some notes of what you want to ask, so you don't forget? It's bound to be very difficult emotionally, so might be a good idea to have a reminder of everything that you want to speak about. I really hope you get some answers. And you know, there's still a good chance that you were just very very unlucky and that there is no reason why your next pregnancy should be anything other than perfect. Hope the doctor is nice for you.


----------



## Shey

Hope things go well at your appt Fairy!


----------



## membas#1

Good luck at your appointment Fairy! I hope you get some answers :hugs:

Amy--PMd you with email address...yay for Secret Santa! :dance:

Shey--definitely see a doc about lack of AF and negative PG tests...good luck.

Hope all are doing well. AFM, I'm half way today! 20 weeks :dance: No major changes in my bumpage, or lack thereof. But lots of movement on Sunday that SO got to feel. That was fun. Otherwise, just hanging in there and getting ready for our trip in 3 weeks to meet up with all our family for our wedding. YIKES!


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas! how are you doing?


----------



## membas#1

Pretty good! Just feel busy, but at least I have the energy right now to feel busy---I do get tired by the end of the day I'm a zombie sometimes. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Coco14

Good luck at your app Fairy


----------



## lilmackate

I agree with amy fairy! :hugs: I hope you get comfort and answers! :hugs:!
As for us its a sad day clay lost his grandfather.... Its really sad. :(


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Lilmack, my condolences to your family.:hugs:

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Aww lilmac my condolenscences go out to you and your family. 

membas I know how that goes. but hope things get better for ya

asfm called the doctor and they told me to call tomorrow morning to see if there's any spots available to see the doctor.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: lil--so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zb5

Lilmack, I'm sorry about your grandfather (or DH's grandfather?). My grandfather also passed away on Saturday. It was very sad, but he was 96 and in pain so I know he is better off now. :( Hugs to you and your family.

I finally got to talk to my doc and I am decreasing my dosage. I really really hope I feel better soon!

For Halloween, we had a small party at our house. One couple came dressed as a farmer and chicken, with the chicken holding an egg. This was their way of breaking the news that they are pregnant!! It completely took me by surprise. I'm really happy for them, and happy for us that someone in our close group of friends is having babies finally! At the same time, DH and I were very, very jealous, especially when they went on about how surprised they were that they got pregnant on the first try when they weren't even trying very hard or anything (and how people who temp and use OPK's are crazy...). DH and I were sitting there secretly thinking about shooting lasers into their heads with our eyeballs. :wacko: Anyway, yeah, happy for them but super super jealous as well. (Don't worry, I won't be jealous when you all get/have gotten pregnant. It's a baby board, it's what I expect! :) )

Anyway... jeez, October has been a really tough month. I thought it was going to be great but it was not. I change my vote for "best month" to November. Come on November!


----------



## membas#1

hey zb--here's hoping november is a stellar month!

cute idea your friends had, but yeah, i can see how it would make you feel--especially the comments about temping/OPKs etc. I used those methods even before TTC...they can be useful in preventing pregnancy as well...but I'm sure your friends didn't mean to sound the way they did, but comments such as those should be kept to oneself as you don't always know the company you are in and what they might be going through. :hugs:

nice quiet night here--leftover homemade turkey/rice soup for dinner, a long uphill walk with SO--made me work, but that's okay--and then filled out our ballots (tomorrow is voting day here, so we voted on governor, senate, state measures etc...). upset stomach tonight (okay i had a 'few' pieces of chocolate candy at work today from everyone's leftover halloween candy--umm, and a mini cupcake that someone baked--i think the sugar got to me, along with my accidental latte that was not the decaf i ordered!). so--upset stomach but it'll pass....

hoping tuesday is a good day for all!


----------



## membas#1

goodness...i hit reply and nothing happened so i hit it again--nothing, so i hit it again and my message posted 3 times. sorry!


----------



## membas#1

deleting triple post!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate and zb5, I'm sorry for both your losses. It's so sad when someone passes away, but I think it helps to remember the good times and happiness they had and brought to others. Because eventually the sadness will fade but those memories will stay with you forever.

Zb5, sorry to hear October was no good. So here's to November! I so understand your jealousy. We had friends visiting on Saturday with an 8months-old baby. I'm so happy for them that everything went smoothly for them from days one, I really am. But I also know she drank (a little but still) while pregnant, didn't fancy trying to breastfeeding, gives the baby painkillers whenever they make any sound. I could go on for ages. And it just gives me that insane feeling of jealously, I just can help thinking "why did it go wrong for us, when we did everything right". I know that's a silly thought and of course it's just really bad luck and nothing we did. But I understand mix of feelings very well, the being happy for your friends along with that irrational jealously. Like you zb5, I luckily don't get that on here. I guess it's because we all know each others situations and difficulties so we're more sensitive with each other.

Shey, hope the doctor will see you today.

Fairy, good luck for today! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:

Membas: Yay for passing the half-way mark!!! :happydance: Time has really been flying the last few months. Can't wait to see a picture of your little girl! Oh and triple post? That's impressive! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw, Zb5, sorry to hear of your grandfather's passing. You are right. October turned out to be pretty crappy. 

Am with you both Zb5/Amyg on the jealous front. I have friends who have popped out babies so easily. And just this morning, just to make it even more emotional, i ended up sitting opposite a girl with big bump whilst waiting for the doc. How to rub it in my face!! Now the poor girl has never seen me before, has nothing to do with me, and i've no idea of her story/history, but i felt so jealous of her. It was like she had a big banner saying "i'm pregnant, and you're not." As my mum wisely says tho...don't bother being jealous, you just don't know what life has in store for them around the corner. 

But anyway. The doc was quite nice. As expected she explained that on the NHS the usual point of referral is after 3 m/c, however as she nicely put it, you have to consider the person sitting in front of you and not just th statistics. To cut a long story short, she is going to contact our local gynae/fertility unit and talk to them about me, see what tests can be done via the GP, and see if they can take a referral, given I am nearly 35 and DH is nearly 39. I have to talk with her again on Fri and take it from there. 
As for my HCG and Prog bloods taken on Fri, well, they were on the floor, both at 3. Which is pretty shocking really. But i guess if you are havin ga m/c then they will be very low. I told her about my charts and the slightly short luteal phase, and my thoughts re progesterone deficiency, so we'll see what she has to say on Fri. At least she seemed keen to try and get some answers for me. So DH and i will make our decision re trying again once we know what comes of Fri's appt. It was so hard sitting there talking her through what had happened. DH had arranged wit his boss to go in late (so had to tell his boss, who is being supportive thankfully) so at least he was there to hold my hand when i got all teary. 

So that's it really. More waiting. 

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, your mom is very wise! :) Thanks ladies for sympathizing. I know it must be so hard for you too.

DH was so funny:
DH: "So you know the due date because you know when you ovulated, right?"
Friend: "Why would I know when I ovulated?"
DH: "Don't you take your temperature and stuff? Really?? You don't???"
Me: La la la... ho hum.

Fairybabe, your doctor sounds really nice. I hope you can get a referral and/or tests soon. If you can get any tests that are a simple blood test it seems like it should be a no brainer. Good luck for Friday now!


----------



## carbafe

Lil and ZB5 I am so sorry for your lose. 

Zb5 i hope November is a better month.

Glad to hear your doctor was supportive today Fairy. I hope you get some answers soon and as Amy said maybe you have just been unlucky (which is obviously heartbreaking but hopefully means your next bean will stick :dust:)

Amy hope you can hold out on the testing for a few days and don't drive yourself to crazy :) I know that is probably not going to happen:wacko: :hugs:

Membas how exciting only 3 weeks till the wedding and DH got to feel baby :)

AFM I am starting to feel less tired and a bit less sick. Although I announced on Sunday that I was definitely feeling less sick and hadn't been sick since Monday and then on Monday morning I ended up with my head down the toilet pan again :wacko: DH has decided the baby heard me and thought o no you don't I am going to cause some mischief :haha:

I keep thinking I might be feeling the baby but I am not sure. I am so excited to feel LO moving for sure :) 

We have our 20 week scan on 24th November but we are not planning on finding out the sex so we are going to keep it as a surprise. 

I am getting excited planning what we are going to do in the new house :) So far my idea for the babies room is to do a nature theme. So would paint the walls a pale green and either paint a tree or buy one of the wall transfers. Then if it is a girl maybe add some butterflies and if its a boy maybe dragonflies etc Would probably get a bird or butterfiles mobile and not sure about the curtains ..... DH likes the idea so I just need to figure out if I can do it and make it look good :)


----------



## Shey

Well the :witch: got me so now I have my answer and can move on.

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Dinah

Evening everyone, sorry not been around much, I've been super busy the last few weeks and little time for BnB.

Fairybabe - :hugs: I'm very sorry to hear you are going through this again. I am glad your Dr was sympathetic today and hope you get some answers and positive news soon xxxx

Lilmac and Zb5 - sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Shey - sorry to hear the evil witch is here again

Membas - glad things are going well and yay for DH feeling baby!

Amyg - thinking of you and got my FX for you this cycle for sure!

Carbafe - good to see you. Sorry you've still had some sickness but glad to hear its mostly lifting. Glad to hear of another team :yellow: couple! We are def keeping things a surprise and I'm loving it lol. Love your nursery ideas. We are going with a jungle theme I think. PS on a BSB theme I'm off to get fitted for maternity bra tomorrow. I didn't think it necessary (haven't noticed too much of a change) but bras are getting tight and I read that underwires aren't a good option as they can restrict milk tracts or something and I do hope to breastfeed.

AFM, things have been going really well and I even felt baby move last Friday! It was like a little vibration or fluttering feeling about three times in a row and so wonderful :cloud9: Had a scary day today though with some bleeding I was very shocked to see. I was referred straight to the hospital for an internal exam and they listened for baby's heartbeat which was there loud and clear :D Exam showed a bit of an infection but more importantly a tightly closed cervix so I've been told all is fine thank goodness. Not fun though.

Anyways, take care all,
Dinah


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--seems like you have a very nice proactive doctor on your side. I'm glad DH was able to go and be supportive for you as well :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Hi Dinah and carbafe! Wow, you are both starting to feel baby moving - exciting! And both going for team yellow. I'm not sure I could do that, I wouldn't be able to wait. Dinah, I'm glad everything is okay! Bleeding must have been very scary. I love the jungle and/or nature themes for baby's room. :)

Shey - glad you got AF so at least now you have an explanation. I was stalking your chart a bit and noticed you have pretty high temperatures. Do you feel hot or like you have a fever or anything? Just wondering!


----------



## Shey

I think it was due to stress cause been stressed out lately


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!

Shey, sorry to hear you've been so stressed but at least you have an answer now and can relax about that particular question.

Dinah and carbafe, I can't believe you're both going for team yellow. No WAY would I have the patience to do that. :haha: I love both your nursery themes as well. We're going for light greens and blue with little bugs/butterflies/dragonflies etc. Might have to steal the tree idea if you don't mind? We've got everything ready for the nursery but won't actually do it up before we're well into second trimester next time. So hopefully in January (PMA all the way!).

I'm getting a bit impatient with the 2ww already. I'm only 5 dpo but just cannot wait to be allowed to test. I've got less symptoms than I did last month though, so not sure I really believe we're in with a chance. I might even try to hold out past 10 dpo, who knows. I think ttc would be way more fun if you could know straight away. Take a test at 1 dpo and if it's bpn, have a month of sushi, shite wine and runny eggs. It's really only the not knowing that gets to me. I think that's why I ended up in science, my incredible dislike for not knowing things. :haha: Anyway, I'm sure this must be in some way character-building. Definitely not fun though. :nope:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, am with you on the lack of patience thing...DH and i had already decided to find out. I would defo not be able to resist knowing. Especially if i thought someone else knew (i.e the sonographer!!). Love your nursery ideas carbafe and Dinah. Membas, how is yours? 

SHey, glad your AF has given you the answers. Hope life gets less stressful for you. When do youmove house?

Dinah, that infection sounded a little scary, but glad the docs found it and it's sorted. And how lovely to feel the first movements. Must make things seem so much more real. Any sign of a bump? Carbafe, you sound like you are oidng well too. Apart from hte baby giving you hell on the MS! That's so funny what your DH said. 

AFM, just hanging around really waiting for friday's doc appt. Really really tired at the moment. And so near tears most of the time. I had to give a presentation yesterday, and iwas worried, but i got really into it and by the time i went home I was feeling really good and on a buzz. But then half-way home in the car it suddenly hit me that i had been so immersed in the presentation that my mind had been off the whole m/c TTC thing and how good it felt, and hten all the feelings came flooding back in. SO the moral of the story i think is to try and stay really occupied. 

On that note, better get busy.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, its been soooooo hectic on my side so i've been missing for two days, i swore i'd start going to bed earlier but so far its a no-go as so far i have to be up late trying to get stuff done. I need to make an effort to do better cuz this is not working out.


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> Amyg, am with you on the lack of patience thing...DH and i had already decided to find out. I would defo not be able to resist knowing. Especially if i thought someone else knew (i.e the sonographer!!). Love your nursery ideas carbafe and Dinah. Membas, how is yours?
> 
> SHey, glad your AF has given you the answers. Hope life gets less stressful for you. When do youmove house?
> 
> Dinah, that infection sounded a little scary, but glad the docs found it and it's sorted. And how lovely to feel the first movements. Must make things seem so much more real. Any sign of a bump? Carbafe, you sound like you are oidng well too. Apart from hte baby giving you hell on the MS! That's so funny what your DH said.
> 
> AFM, just hanging around really waiting for friday's doc appt. Really really tired at the moment. And so near tears most of the time. I had to give a presentation yesterday, and iwas worried, but i got really into it and by the time i went home I was feeling really good and on a buzz. But then half-way home in the car it suddenly hit me that i had been so immersed in the presentation that my mind had been off the whole m/c TTC thing and how good it felt, and hten all the feelings came flooding back in. SO the moral of the story i think is to try and stay really occupied.
> 
> On that note, better get busy.
> 
> Fairy xx

We aren't doing a nursery--we live in a small house, it's only 1 bedroom--a large bedroom (as the room itself is about 300 square feet), and we had decided that for the first year anyways we would share a room with the baby regardless of 1 or more bedrooms. So we have decided to stay put in our rental until sometime after the baby is born up to a year or so. We are co-sleeping (with the use of a bedside cosleeper), and we put a changing table/dresser in our room for baby. I have put a cute mobile on my baby registry that is woodland creatures, and plan to make baby lots of stuff with all sorts of wildlife organisms, (butterflies, dragonflies, bees, marine animals, woodland animals etc...)--I'm a biologist and SO is a woodsman/outdoor enthusiast, hunter...so we both have a love for the outdoors and wildlife....I would imagine our LO will benefit from that by knowing lots of animals! :) So no nursery for us. When we decide to move into a 2+ bedroom, we'll decide what we want to do--

Fairy :hugs: sometimes staying occupied really is good medicine. But definitely allow yourself to let those tears fall when they need to. That's really important too--and I know you already know that....:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Fairy I have no idea when we're moving. No one has come look at our house lately so we have no idea whats going on at the moment. But hopefully we can move early next year.

Thank you ladies

Amy I hope that you can test soon. Can't wait til you get your :bfp: I will be happy for you.

Dinah how are you doing? haven't talked to ya in ages

zb5 how have you been? anything new with ya?


----------



## carbafe

Sounds like everyone has similar ideas for there nursery's :) I like that everyone is going with animals/nature/wildlife hehe Amy you can def steal the tree idea. I am not sure if I will paint one myself or get a wall transfer. I have seen some really good ones online. I have also seen a lot of owl transfers, pillows etc which I really like so I might add an owl or too as well :) 

I just found out today at work that two other people are pregnant one due a few weeks before me and one a few weeks after. So they must be putting something in the water :) 

Fairy I hope you manage to keep busy and keep your mind off things for now. Maybe you could start planning for Christmas ? I have already started writing my cards so I am feeling please with myself this year for being organised !


----------



## Shey

Carb when do you find out what you are having?


----------



## carbafe

Shey we are planning on staying team yellow :yellow: :) But I have my 20 week scan on 24th Nov. Going to let the midwife/sonographer (?) know we want to keep it a surprise so hopefully she can tell us when to look away :)

I have a feeling it is a boy but I am not sure why ... although I said to DH everyone we know who has had a baby recently apart form one has had a boy so statistically there need to be a few more girls soon :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, wanted to pop on quickly and check up on all of you! Hope you are all doing well :flow: Haven't been on as much recently as I've been feeling pretty sick lately but have been quietly stalking :)

Had our 2nd scan today, everything looked great and baby was jumping around and waving at us, and we got a pic too this time. Dr gave me a prescription for an anti-nausea medication but SURPRISE! 5 mins after I took it, got sick anyways! I will try again tomorrow if I am feeling sick but if the same thing happens I think I'll just ditch it. I actually lost a few pounds since my last appt 3 weeks ago, but can stand to lose some so no big deal :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hey SweetPea! So glad your scan went well! I can't believe how time is flying at the moment, a raspberry already! Are you going to find out the gender when the time comes?

AFM, 6 dpo here. I feel a lot less "pregnant" overall this time around but I do have some symptoms. Had what I think was a yeast infection yesterday but took AJ's garlic and I think it's on it's way out. More garlic today should hopefully sort it. I've also had the odd twinge here and there from about 3 dpo, feel quite thirsty and have really nice high temps now. We bd'd at all the right times as well, so it's totally possible but I'm not getting my hopes up this month. I'm determined. And after last month I just don't know what to believe anyway. We'll see. Busy days at work today and tomorrow and then I just need to get through the weekend...


----------



## Amygdala

Amygdala said:


> Ok ladies, time to organise our
> 
> *SECRET SANTA*
> 
> I suggest we go for a £10 / $15 spending limit including postage, although spending less (or nothing and making a gift) is of course fine. I'd also suggest, seeing as we're so international in here, that we go for something that's typical for our home/can't be bought elsewhere?
> 
> Anyone who's interested, *please send me a pm with your email adress asap*. I'll then send you a link for a website which will randomly draw Santas/Santees and the secret gift giving can commence in time for Christmas!
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with! :happydance:

Thanks to everyone who's pm'd me so far. Just thought I'd bump this for anyone who might have missed it up to now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea, acupuncture is a very safe remedy for morning sickness, can be pretty effective in just a couple of sessions!

Amyg, it's a nightmare trying to symptom spot isn't it? Both times i got a bfp, my usual pmt symptoms weren't as bad. It's so confusing. This last time, the clearest indication was that i felt really really nauseaus in the evenings. Which is also what suddenly vanished too. Which i guess indicates things were going wrong. But anyway, last time, i really didn't symptom spot, cos you just can't tell!!! So instead of focussing on symptoms i just went quietly nuts in other ways! LOL!!! There's no escape!!! How's your resolve on the not testing going??? he he he

Carbafe, maybe post a belly pic and see if AJ's grandma's method works at guessing! 

Love all the nursery ideas. Our box room is marked for future nursery. I like the idea of a soft yellow with animal pics on the walls. It's such a small room so no big walls for great murals, but it would look super cute. To be honest i'm almost avoiding the room at the moment, also cos my books on pregnancy and the few maternity things like bras etc i bought last time are stored in there. It's weird, i want a baby so much, but now i just feel soo scared to actually be pregnant again. Gonna have to get oveer that to get to the end result. Wonder what the doc will suggest tomorrow morn?!

Coco, what news from you? Any more news from your doc?

Lilmac, how you doin?

Have a good day girls

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, big big :hugs: I think I know how you're feeling, except for me it's still 50% hope, 50% fear. I can only imagine how much scarier it must be for you after going through this twice. But the hope will come back, I'm sure of it. Best of luck for the doctors tomorrow! We'll all be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Fairybabe said:


> Carbafe, maybe post a belly pic and see if AJ's grandma's method works at guessing!
> 
> 
> Fairy xx

I was gonna say the same thing! I need to see all the bump pics and see if i can have a guess at it, my granny hasn't been wrong yet! (After 10 kids of your own i guess you can kinda tell)

Hi ladies! Just chilling out over here and waiting of tropical storm Tomas to roll thru, been real busy this week so i'll catch up when i can.


----------



## lilmackate

hey ladies I hope everyone is feeling well!! I can't wait for the secret Santa that will be so much fun!!!!!
Fairy I have been thinking about you and I understand your fear!1 :hug:
Amy I think you'll be preggers soon don't loose hope make it more 80/20 :)
Aj another storm?? WOW be safe!
Sweetpea is there a christmas tree shop by you? anyway they have these ginger cookies that are different from ginger snaps.... they are thin and yummy and they helped my morning sickness... maybe worth a try?
AFM I have been a bigger downer lately all depressed that fertility test has ruined all of my hopes for a child so who knows... I have put on like 15 pounds since April so starting Saturday I am on a diet I'm going to try and put all of my attention on weightloss :( breaking out the diet journal BLAH back to diet pop.... and EXERCISE BOOOOOOO I have now gone from telling people we are trying to saying we probably wont have anymore just because if I get bad news about my egg reserve I don't want to boo hoo when people ask me...... sorry I am being a downer yet again RAHHH I hate when I do that lol


----------



## zb5

Hey lilmack, try not to worry too much about the home fertility test... I think it's a good sign that you conceived recently, even if you mc'd. Of course I think it's also better not to tell people you are trying if you don't want them to ask about it later. :hugs:

Fairybabe, good luck with your appointment tomorrow!

AFM, I am already feeling better now that my dosage has been changed. Now that I'm feeling better and have had two "normal" thyroid tests in a row, I am feeling ready to TTC again! I will see the doc again on Nov. 30 and am going to ask for the pregnancy-safe drug. She'll also test my thyroid again. If I have 3 normal thyroid tests and am on the pregnancy-safe drug, then I will be happy! I think this time around we are going to be more laid back about it. Having rules about :sex: makes it less fun. So no more scheduling, no more pre-seed (it smells bad!), basically NTNPing I suppose.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you zb! That's wonderful news about the 2 normal tests! I really hope she gives you all clear yay ....maybe a christmas :bfp:?? Or valentines conception :) gl honey!


----------



## membas#1

Lil :hug: sorry you are feeling down. Try not to worry about those home fertility tests until you can get into the doctor. And like ZB says, you have had the ability to conceive in the past and recently and that's a good sign. I know ending in MC is heartbreaking but it is good that you ovulate regularly, you are young, and there's a good chance you'll have a successful pregnancy soon. I hope you can get in to see a doctor and get some solid fertility test results soon. :hugs:

ZB--great news that you are feeling better and tests are coming back good! I can't wait to hear that you are back to TTC/NTNP--whichever the case may be! :)

Fairy thinking of you for your appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Amy--sending a little :dust: your way in this 2WW, and a little PMA too! Good thoughts!

AJ--hope the storm doesn't get too bad. Where are you located? Seems you have to deal with lots of storms! Hurricane season I would imagine.

Cant' recall what else I was going to type to the rest of the ladies. I should be asleep right now...or at least on my way there--but I'm more awake than is typical for 11pm. Baby is too :)


----------



## AJThomas

^I live in Jamaica so we should be getting a looooot of rain, strangely it hasn't started yet though, seems like this one is actually gonna be anticlimactic.


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: ladies you all are the best!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. I think I would be the same in your situation but trust me, from the outside it looks far less scary than you might think. There are lots of things that might have cause that result and as others pointed out: You know you're ovulating and able to conceive. I hope you can find some hope or at least distract yourself until you see the doc. Don't give up yet, you will have that third baby. :hugs:

AJ, hope you're safe. Do you get many actually scary/dangerous storms where you are or are they just part of everyday weather. Jamaica sounds very good to me at the moment, Scotland has been cold and miserable for weeks.

Membas, off to bed! Hope you have sweet dreams!

Zb5, glad to hear you're feeling better. Will be crossing my fingers for your third thyroid results and you being allowed to ttc soon. Ntnp sounds like a plan, although if it was us, I know we'd loose patience at some point and go back to actively ttc. :haha: Either way, I can't wait to read about your bfp, you've had such a difficult journey so far.

Fairy, I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM: 7 dpo today. Still strong on the no-testing resolve. Not until 10 dpo, maybe even a little later. But there is a weekend coming up, which might make the waiting a bit harder. I'm getting more symptoms now though. Been waking up at night with sore boobs, although they're fine during the day. I also think they're a bit fuller, darker and veinier, could be in my head though. I have much bigger problem at the moment though: For the last 2 days I've had a really awful yeast infection. I hardly ever get them and I'm NOT liking it. Have been eating raw garlic (yuk!) and also tried some honey, which was soothing but not sure the actual infection is getting better. Will try some yoghurt later. How long would you give it until I go for the more conventional over-the-counter stuff? I was thinking I'll give it another few days but do you think that's risky? Off for more early morning garlic now. Brrr.


----------



## Dinah

Morning

Not much time as I should be getting dressed for work lol!

Just wanted to send :hugs:, PMA and hope to Fairybabe for today, Lil for the results and ZB5 for your upcoming NTNP/TTC!

Membas - so sweet that baby was awake too so late lol. I'm looking forward to feeling my baby more regularly and fully (just subtle 'shifts' right now)

Amyg - I had thrush, its one of the causes of the bleeding the other day. I was prescribed a pessary and cream by the dr at the hospital. Apparently the tablets are dangerous in pregnancy so if there is a chance you might be I would hit up your doctors for a pessary prescription. Just say you are TTC so could be. Better safe than sorry and it fixed me right up in two days :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## AJThomas

Amy we dont get a whole lot to be honest, we get a bad hurricane every once in a while and usually tropical storms just mean a lot of rain, thunder and lightning, but not as much wind as a hurricane. Still no rain tho and its right beside us now so it looks like this wont be such a bad one for us.


----------



## lilmackate

ahhhh it's 4am ladies and I can't sleep... Grandpas funerals in a few hours :(
Amy I pray you're right I know you ladies get the worst of me I'm so sorry for that but truly your all I have to share this with.. I promise I'm usually a chipper person lol but thank you for the support I need it and I'm truly grateful to each of you!
Amy I'd see a doctor soon...... I hope you feel better yeast infections suck face!
Dinah, ooooiiiyyy thrush that sounds awful! Soooooo glad you're better!
Fairy :hugs: I hope you find answers.
Membas I wish it was 11 again I would take a sleeping pill I think I'm giving up and getting ready for the funeral..... I hope you're off to peaceful sleep!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, we all go through phases of being down about things. I'm sure no-one minds you venting on here, I certainly don't. You'll feel better about things soon and then you can share all that happiness as well. :hugs: Will be thinking of you today. I hope you get through the funeral ok. Better times will come, I promise!


----------



## lilmackate

God bless you Amy, thank you!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, i was wondering, how many of us on here have a blackberry? If you blackberry ladies are up for it, we can add each other and talk sometimes in real time, even open a multi chat so we can all chat a bit.


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry AJ, no blackberry here!
Hope the storm stays away.

Amyg, i second what Dinah says re over the counter candida meds. The drug in them is linked ot birth defects, though from what i've read, it's more when you are on serious doses that i has an effect, than one ovr the counter low dose. Best go see the doc if it doesn't go. Well done for hte raw garlic. It was gross, but worked for me! 

Lilmack, hope your grandpa's funeral went as well as these things can go. Thinking of you all. And don't worry about having a rant, that's what we're all here for! 

Well, no real news here. My GP hadn't managed to speak to the specialist in person cos he is too busy...so she's writing him a letter (to fax today) to see waht tests she can do (i can tell her, from my research, but i understand she needs an actual doctor to tell her, not just lil old me!) and to see if he'll see me. So if i haven't heard anything by weds then i have to schedule a telephone appt with her for thurs. So discussion with DH this weekend over what to do re continuing to try. The thing is, these tests etc could take months. In the meantime do we just let time (and fertility) pass by? Or do we have another go, prob get preg again and risk a 3rd loss? There again, we could get preg again and be just fine. I have no idea what's for the best. I know another loss would do my head in even more. But then there's no guarantee things would be fine even with meds to help whatever hte prob is. Equally, it would be weird to try anything to prevent being preg. I just feel resentful that next time we get a BFP, we won't be able to greet it with the same joy and innocence as first time around.:muaha::headspin:

Well darn it, seeing as i;m not up the duff i think i deserve a large :wine: and it is friday!!

Have a great friday eve folks

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Sorry AJ, no blackberry here. I barely even text! Anyway, hope your storm isn't too bad. I was in 2 hurricanes when I was a kid and I have to say I thought they were really fun! We lost power and some trees came down but nothing terrible happened. Of course when you're a kid, losing power is like a fun activity. :) I don't want to make light of it because I know sometimes storms can go really bad so I hope you have a very mild storm where you are.

Fairybabe, hope your appointment went well!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Zb, meant to say, glad your thyroid tests are coming back good...looks like a busy christmas season for you and DH!!


----------



## zb5

Oh, sorry to hear your appointment today wasn't too helpful Fairy! That does sound like a tough decision. I know what you mean, it feels weird to use birth control when you know you really want a baby. Hopefully between you and DH and time you will come to a decision. Maybe NTNP?


----------



## Shey

Sorry AJ no blackberry here. I have samsung messenger 2 from metropcs. next one im getting is the caliber which is metropcs' version of an iphone since I can't get an iphone yet.

Fairy hope everything goes well for you

Hope all you ladies are doing well

asfm start working tomorrow so won't be on at all tomorrow.


----------



## zb5

Shey, good luck with your new job!

DH and I just watched "How to train your dragon". It was pretty cute, I recommend it! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, I really want to see that zb5! Might have to put it in my to do list for the weekend. I'm glad to hear about your improving symptoms and tests. Will keep everything crossed that you can have either a Christmas bfp or a LOT of fun trying to get one for the new year!

Shey, good luck with the new job!

AJ, sorry, no blackberry here either. How about MSN/ICQ or something similar? Glad to hear the storm didn't amount to much in the end.

Fairy, I can't imagine how hard that decision must be to make. At the moment I think I'd want to keep trying and not waste time waiting and just trust that it was just really really bad luck twice but there's no underlying cause. Your losses were at very different stages so I would hope that might indicate that there were two separate problems, which in turn would make it unlikely to be you or your OH? I'm not sure if that is valid but I would conclude that for the moment. But then I have no idea how I would feel after a second loss or how I would cope with a third if it was to happen. I hope DH and you can come to a decision that's right for both of you. And I guess you can always change your mind if you find out that testing will be quicker or slower than you thought. :hugs:

AFM, 8 dpo here. Starting to really want to test but I won't before Monday. I still have a few tell-tale signs but I don't really believe this is our month, somehow that would just be too good. My yeast infection seems to be better but is still way off being gone. I'm worrying that it might affect a pregnancy if there was one, although I have read nothing to suggest that. Looks like it is more garlic and yoghurt for me and the doctors on Monday if it doesn't heal by then.


----------



## zb5

Good job not testing yet Amygdala! Keep yourself busy this weekend... :) I hope the yeast infection feels better soon. Usually what I'll do for yeast infections is if I feel one starting I'll stop wearing undies to bed for a few days and hope it goes away on its own. If it doesn't, I go straight to the OTC gross chemical cream. But I hate the cream so next time I'll try garlic and yogurt and probiotics and anything else really!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks zb5! I'm pretty proud of not having tested yet to be honest. :haha: Yeast is slowly getting better as well I think. Getting REALLY tired of garlic though.
What's everyone doing with their weekends?


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--been busy today running errands. Went out to lunch with SO and had a nice time, then just running errands, grocery shopping etc. Thinking about baking some banana bread here in a while--bake several loaves and freeze...since I won't have much time for baking this holiday season--and we do love banana bread and have TONS of bananas in our freezer waiting to be used just for that purpose. I wonder if i have enough stuff--got eggs and flour at the store but forgot about butter...hopefully i have some cuz i'm not going out again today.

Just been catching up on posts and wanted to say hi. 

I don't have a blackberry either but do Instant Message so if anyone wants to do that, let me know. I use ADIUM which allows me to sign in various IM accounts, so Yahoo, MSN, etc...Might be somewhat difficult with the time difference--I really don't know what all time zones we are in--I'm in Pacific US time zone.

Happy weekend to all :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey all, i use MSN and Yahoo, i just didnt mention those cause ya'll might not be at a computer all the time but i have both on my phone so either one would work for me :)

as far as ttcing goes, well i've lost my crosshairs! i think this cycle might be anovulatory or very late cuz my temps are still way low. I think its cause i haven't been sleeping much, body is rebelling, now i HAVE to do better cuz its really affecting my ttcing now!


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, they do seem like very low temps for you. When you say you're not sleeping much, do you mean you don't get to bed till late or you get up early and is that regular or just every now and then. I'm just asking because little sleep can also affect your temperatures, so you might have ovulated and just not know when. Do you sometimes have random long cycles?


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! We are having a fun weekend, it's DH's birthday weekend! His birthday is tomorrow (well, today now...) which means he gets an hour of extra birthday this year! We spent today shopping and then eating sushi and cake with a close couple friend and playing cards. We stopped by Starbucks on our way home from dinner because this particular couple friend has a tendency to fall asleep while playing cards, as early as 10pm.. :haha:. I got a decaf latte, and I think it was really decaf, but I think there's still a little bit of caffeine in decaf because I am feeling AWAKE!

Cat sitting on my wrists, hard to type... also she is biting my fingers.

AJ, funny about your chart this month. You usually have such nice normal cycles! You never know your temp could go back up again, it could just be a few weird temps or you could ov a bit late now. Is there anything in particular keeping you from sleeping, or just being very busy?

membas, I didn't know you could keep bananas in the freezer... I vote you bake banana bread :)


----------



## Fairybabe

mmmmmm banana bread!! Wish i lived near you Membas with all that homebaking going on!!! Love banana bread. Had the most amazing bbreads out in the caribbean on honeymoon. 

Hey Zb5, that sounds like a fun weekend. Re decaff coffee, from a TTC perspective i have read it's considered almost to have worse toxins than full on cafeinated stuff, apparetnly it's to do with the methods used to get rid of the caffeine. Just to cheer you up that is! Hey ho. Been doing some reading on making your body baby friendly, it's like the stuff i read before TTC, but thought a refresher would be good! I have just sent DH to add brazil nuts to the shopping basket on his morning trawl of the supermarket. Bless him.

AJ, sounds like life is a bit hectic for you at the mo. Is this just temporary thing? Hope so! SOunds like you need a holiday. 

Amyg, well done for not testing. V impressed. How are you feeling?

Coco...v quiet, are you ok?

AFM, well, long chat with DH whilst out walking the dogs in woodland. We are gonna TTC. We figured all these tests etc could take some time to happen and still show up nothing. And that we could just have been genuinely unlucky twice for v diff reasons. So we are back on the TTC trail...if the last loss hasn't messed things up too much then i should ov sometime later this coming week. Both of us accept that any bfp is going to produce a very muted reaction in us until well out of first tri. BUt hey, if we don't try and babymake, then there won't be a baby. So once more into the breach...

Have a good weekend everyone! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I'm so glad to read that! It's such a brave decision and it shows that you've firmly got your mind set on the future. You so deserve a happy ending to this really soon. I know that one day all this pain will just be a very sad but distant memory. I hope things turn around for you really soon! :hugs:

I'm good myself, thanks for asking. Still battling the stupid yeast infection but it's getting better. But I'm getting so impatient to test. Not today though, not yet.

Hope everyone has a lively weekend!


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Zb5, that sounds like a fun weekend. Re decaff coffee, from a TTC perspective i have read it's considered almost to have worse toxins than full on cafeinated stuff, apparetnly it's to do with the methods used to get rid of the caffeine. Just to cheer you up that is! Hey ho. Been doing some reading on making your body baby friendly, it's like the stuff i read before TTC, but thought a refresher would be good! I have just sent DH to add brazil nuts to the shopping basket on his morning trawl of the supermarket. Bless him

Ah well, good to know! I actually hardly ever drink decaf OR regular coffee, but we thought we would treat ourselves... I was actually pretty disappointed in the Starbucks latte! Now I am a snob since I make myself really good hot chocolates and chai lattes. :) (Chocolate can only be good for you... right? RIGHT?)

Well I am glad you and DH have decided to TTC again. As Amygdala said, two mc's at very different times could mean different causes and it's pretty likely you were just unlucky. And it seems like, unless the tests show a very obvious problem which they can "fix" somehow, your next time TTC will have you very worried anyhow. So I think you're being very brave. Best of luck, and I'm wishing you sticky sticky baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5, chocolate is positively a health food!! Full of vitamins and antioxidants!!! And let no-one dispute it!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Eating chocolate during pregnancy has been proven to decrease chances of a mc AND makes for happier babies. What more reason do you need really?
Right, back to Back to the Future now. Classic!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy, so glad to hear that you and DH came to a decision together. It really does sound to me like it was just bad luck for you guys since things happened at such different times for you. I am confident you will have that sticky fairyseed soon!

Amyg, hope your infection clears up for you soon! Good luck for upcoming testing my fingers are tightly crossed for you!

zb, hope you had fun this weekend... how lucky is DH to have an extra hour worth of birthday! Makes you feel bad for people whose birthday falls on the day we lose an hour :haha:

Membas, banana bread sounds a treat! Eat a slice for me :)

AJ, sorry that your cycle is so out of whack this time around... but like the other girls have said maybe you aren't getting crosshairs because of your sleep being so disrupted lately. Hope you soon get back on track and those crosshairs show up for you.

AFM, lazy Sunday and not wanting to go back to work tomorrow. Thinking about settling in for a nap soon as feeling very exhausted lately!


----------



## Amygdala

Hmmm. Took a bath just now and noticed really pronounced veins all over my body. Looks like a road map. I've only ever seen them as visible when pregnant. So things remain interesting here. Tomorrow's 10 dpo so I'll allow myself to test in the morning. Now some Father Ted and then bed, so tomorrow comes around quicker. :D Cross your fingers for me, ok?


----------



## Fairybabe

Fingers and toes crossed tight for you Amygdala!! Here's hoping!!! Will be checking in the morning to see what's what! 
Sweet dreams.
Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you Amy! Hope it's a BFP first thing in the morning for you!

No banana bread yet ladies...just busy cleaning house being grumpy....SO is kind of grumpy too so we are feeding off each others' grumpiness--didn't start the day out that way but oh well. Maybe baking would make me feel better? But we just cleaned the kitchen up good. Sigh.

Fairy--glad to hear you and DH are going ahead with TTC. Like all the other ladies said, could have just been a case of bad luck and like you said--can't make baby without babymaking :) I think it's worth the try. Good Luck!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Everything crossed for you Amyg! I so hope that you get your good news when you wake up :flow:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how are you all doing? Amy you gonna test tomorrow?

Fairy and Sweetpea how are you ladies feeling?

membas how are you and bub doing?

Zb how things going for you?

lilmac sorry bout your loss my condolensces go out to you and your family :hugs:

AJ how are you doing?

asfm my first day of work yesterday went good though I was so nervous I ended up feeling sick.


----------



## membas#1

banana muffins are in the oven and chili on the stove. we went for a walk and our moods improved greatly. SO is building a fire in the woodstove (our 2nd of the year) and homemade goodness in the kitchen. life is good. if only tomorrow weren't monday :) 

AJ--not sure of our time difference, but I'll add you to my Instant Messenger if you PM me your info. I have mine up at work a lot because we use it inter-campus (well unofficially but it's easier than a phone call sometimes) and I keep it up to chat with out of state family too :) So mine is up as long as I"m on my computer and I usually have some flexibility to use it. That goes for anyone else too. I guess my daytime is nighttime for most of you?


----------



## membas#1

shey--things are good. thanks for asking. laying here willing baby to move, but she's on her own time schedule--like all night while i'm trying to sleep...already a little troublemaker.

glad to hear your first day of work went well. those are always stressful, but in a weeks time you'll feel more comfortable and in a routine. good luck!


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas! glad you and bub are doing well.
I too have messenger. I have it on my profile


----------



## lilmackate

Amy my whole body is crossed for you it hurts like h*** but you're worth it!


----------



## zb5

Good luck Amygdala!! :)


----------



## Dinah

Ooh todays the day!

Good luck Amyg :dust: 

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

lilmackate said:


> Amy my whole body is crossed for you it hurts like h*** but you're worth it!

:haha: That is SO sweet of you! :hugs:

Thank you so much everyone for your crossed fingers! Unfortunately I don't have any good news yet, :bfn:. I know it's early but I have to admit I'm pretty bummed. I also know every pregnancy is different but there's this irrational part of me that thinks if I was pregnant I should have a bfp by 10dpo, because I did first time. But not even a hint of a second line this morning. :nope:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hmmm....you ain't done yet Amyg!!! Remember, on my 2nd go, i got such a pathetically barely there line on 10dpo that i didn't believeit. All it would take would be for your potential beany to have implanted a few hours later than say, when mine had done, and it wouldn't show up at all. Both times, acc to my chart, i had implantation dips on 6dpo. I'm guessing htat if i had seen those dips on day 7 or 8, then i wouldn't have seen anything on 10 or 11dpo. Hang in there honey. 

Shey, well done for starting your new job! Horrible at first isn't it, where everything is totally new and weird, but you'll soon settle in. And be able to buy a nice Christmas pressie for your lil man. 

Lilmack, acc to my count, i am cd12. So we are almost at the same spot. Yay! 

Membas, getting out for walks really does lift the mood. So glad we have the dogs cos they make you get out there! They have kept me sane (or a passable imitation of sane...). Banana muffins sound great. Your little girl is going to have such a wholesome upbringing! Lucky little thing! 

Hope the rest of you girls had good weekends.

Hugs
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Sorry for the negative Amy but it is still early so I'm still crossing everything! :)

Yay Fairy we are cycle buds :) I hope we both get our sticky beans this cycle that would be so WONDERFUL!


----------



## AJThomas

hey ladies, quik checkin as i'm running out, made a long post yesterday but i dont see it so i guess it got lost, i'm ok, not sure where my temps are as i've been forgetting to take them and just taking it one day at a time. Willl catch up better later on.

Membas i'll PM u!


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the BFN Amygdala. Well, there's always 11dpo and 12 dpo... :)

Also, I thought I posted this earlier but it may be where AJ's long post is :haha:. Actually, I probably started writing it and then just forgot and went to a different page. Anyways, I have started a journal because I was wanting to put all my thoughts and history into one place. It started with a craaazy long post, stemming from boredom cause my DH was playing computer games. :haha: So, have a read if you'd like, or not, either way is fine with me! It should be in my signature.


----------



## carbafe

Amy i have my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hopefully you will get your :bfp: in the next few days ! :dust:

Fairy I wish you and DH lots of luck with TTC hopefully that is all you need. :hugs:

Shey I always end up feeling totally drained and with a headache on the first few days of a new job (2 years ago I could only get a few month contracts so was starting new jobs all the time !) It will get easier and soon you will feel like you have been there for ages ! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I will try and post a bump pic soon so AJ can guess :) Although it is still only small. Does it need to be quite prominent before you can guess ??


----------



## lilmackate

well ladies I have my doctors appointment tomorrow I think he is doing a pap BLAH!!! lol but I can't wait to hear his thoughts on my fertility test I truly hope he laughs at me...... I really pray I get good results tomorrow and that there isn't anything wrong with me.... so so very afraid.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmackate, big big :hugs:. Now it's my turn to cross my whole body for you! I'm sure you'll get good news though. PMA girl!!!

Carbafe, congratulations on your sweet potato!

AJ, looking forward to hearing how you're doing.

Zb5, off to read your journal just now. Goodness, that sounds so nosey. :haha:

AFM, testing again tonight (yeah, I know), still :bfn:. We'll see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## Dinah

Amyg - sorry to hear its BFN at this point but still got everything crossed the next few days bring awesome news from you :)

Lilmac - :hugs: Hope all goes well at the doctors and you get the results you want.

AJ, Coco, Shey - Hope you are all well.

Fairybabe - It's so great to hear that you and your DH talked it all out and have decided to try again. I do hope you get a BFP really soon and everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:

Carbafe - glad to hear all is going well. I want to see a bump pic too! I'm getting pretty big, pics in my journal :D

Membas - how is it going?

ZB5 - glad your results are starting to come back good. Hope you can get down to some serious TTC really soon! I'm gonna take a nosey at your journal too :)

AFM bought my first maternity clothes today, I've been needing them for a few weeks tbh. So much comfier now!!

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Good Luck Lilmackate :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Dinah just had a look at your journal what a cute bump :) 

Here is mine at 17 weeks 4 days https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs468.ash2/74182_453235271847_513146847_5709419_6530345_n.jpg I look a bit be-strangled in this picture I am afraid !
and here is 6 weeks 4 days to compare :) https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs397.ash2/67533_448519556847_513146847_5614182_7234299_n.jpg

Still quite small but definitely starting to pop.


----------



## Fairybabe

Impressive bump pics ladies!! Dinah, you win on the stickiest outy bump competition! That's impressive! I predict that when (PMA) i get htat far i will be huge. Here's hoping!

Lilmack, thinking of you tomorrow. Let's hope the doc can reassure you and ease your fears. 

Zb5, planning on a nice sit down with your journal and a coffee tomorrow! 

Coco and Sweetpea, you girls are quiet? Wassup?! 

Shey, hope work is getting easier. AJ, hope you got some sleep!!

Amyg, hoping those tests grow a big pink line in the morning. It's so hard not to test every hour in the hope it has somehow changed. Hugs to you. Still rootin for ya!

AFM, first opk tonight. The beginnings of a pink line, so maybe ov will be on the way later this week as hoped. Que sera sera. Am really kind of feeling "woteva" about it at the mo. Which is probably a good thing. 

In the meantime, bed. 

Night all!

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy I hope it gets easier too. I work again on thursday and friday. I have mon and wed off cause of school.

lilmac good luck hope things go well

Dinah and carb cute bumps

Amy fx'd for ya hun!


----------



## zb5

Oh, Shey, I was going to say the same thing as the others. I'm always nervous starting new jobs, but you'll get the hang of it soon! (Not looking forward to starting a new job next year myself... well, it will be exciting but nervewracking)

Lilmackate, good luck for your doc's appointment!

Carbafe, cute bump!


----------



## Amygdala

:bfn: Seriously losing hope for this month. I'm getting so tired of having symptoms and no bnp though. So this awful yeast thing was all for nothing? Seriously?


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg. I feel your frustration, really i do. How are your temps doing? 11dpo is still pretty early. Just we are the "want to know now" generation. What tests are you using? Some are less accurate than others. Hugs to you either way, cos this whole am i/aren't i business sucks!!

Shey, glad you get to fit college around work. Best of both worlds.

Right, got lots to do. Just gotta find the motivation to do it.

Have a good day ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Carbafe its hard to guess with such a small bump but my initial guess would be pink :) post a pic like the day before your 20 week scan and let me see if i can tell then!

Fairy, so sorry for your frustration :hugs: maybeyou should try red raspberry leaf tea to rebuild your lining? i dont remember if you had a D and C after any of your miscarriages but i read that it can clean out the lining and then it takes a while to get pregnant while the lining rebuilds but red raspberry tea should speed it up.

Amy sorry for the bfn too, just hang in there lady it will happen :hugs:

Good luck at the doctor lilmac!

Hi to anyone i didn't mention.

AFM ladies, temp is up this morning but i've been so bad at temping this month i have no idea when i ov'ed or if we even caught it, anyway in my mind i'm already working towards next cycle, eating better and stuff. Still haven't gotten the sleep sorted yet! We're car shopping right now and between that and work i cant get to bed before midnight but as soon as we find a car (hopefully this week) things will be better.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey AJ, it's ok, i'm more frustrated about not staying pregnant than about getting pregnant! No D&C or any other procedure with either. It seems once my body decides it's a no go, it's quite efficient at getting rid of stuff. Who knows if we'll catch the egg this cycle or not. If we do we do, if we don't then it's on next month to make a christmas pud!! Just wishing someone could say "next time you get pregnant all will be will and you will have a baby." 

Sounds like once you get a car life will be easier? Sounds like it's all been a bit mad for you recently. You never know, being so distracted with other things, you might just have got preggers whilst not thinking about it! Time will tell. 

Right, later girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

^I'd be over the moon if it just happened! But the lack of sleep has made me all screwy so i'm not too hopeful. Definitely eating better though, sleep is messing up my exercise routine too so i need to work that out too.


----------



## Coco14

Hi ladies :) hope you are all well.

I have been in London the past wknd so not been online.

I was supposed to start taking the pills to induce AF on the 5th but my boobs were sore so I knew it was coming anyway, and yesterday morning there it was! So I'm glad I didn't mess my body up even more with confusing hormones, and my HSG is ont he 16th.

I hope you are OK Fairy.

Take care girlies! xx


----------



## Amygdala

Good evening!
Still :bfn:. I have lots of crampy feelings. They're a bit different from normal AF symptoms and *might* remind me more of early pregnancy twinges but by their increasing intensity and the fact that tests are still negative I'm concluding that AF is on her way. Overall I'm ok with that I think, although very disappointed. It's just the not knowing for two weeks at a time that I hate. Why does it have to be so confusing? Oh, and temps are still up, but before my mc they used to only go down after AF arrived.


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: Amy!! There is still time!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy! you aren't out til the witch shows.


----------



## Shey

Yay Amy you're not out til the :witch: shows.


----------



## Shey

Tomorrow I will be 28 years old and i have class tomorrow night :(


----------



## membas#1

Happy early birthday Shey! Despite having class, hope you have a great day! :flower:


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas hope you're doing well


----------



## membas#1

hanging in there--making list after list for wedding, and working tonight on finalizing our christmas travel out of state to visit family--we have lots of travel coming....YAY a break from work!


----------



## zb5

Coco, how funny that you got AF right before you were supposed to start taking the medication to start it! Funny story... I went to the gyno last Thursday (well, she's a nurse practitioner but she does all my paps etc.) I told her we were looking to get pregnant soon and I wanted to make sure everything was working correctly. She asked a few questions about my cycles, including "Can you tell you're going to get your period before you get it? Do you get sore boobs or mood swings?" I said yes and she said,"Good, that means you're ovulating!" I thought that was interesting, as I always thought sore boobs and mood swings were a BAD thing. Well, the whole idea seemed rather unscientific but I see her point and I thought I'd pass it on. :D

Shey, I just turned 28 last month so we are really close in age! Hope you do something fun even if you have school as well. 

Amygdala, when is AF due for you? I'll keep my FX'd until then. No giving up early! I know what you mean when you said a few days ago that you thought getting pg this month would be too good to be true. Before we ever tried I thought that, just because I feel we have been very lucky in life and were due for something to not go right. (I'm not actually superstitious or think these things are related at all, but my brain can't help thinking that way sometimes... I think it is programmed in.) Well, I think you are due something "too good to be true" soon, so I'm hoping it's a nice sticky BFP this month or next. :)

lilmackate, how was the doctor's appointment?


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, you just made me cry. In a good way though, thank you so much! :hugs: It's probably just another hint that AF is on her way as well. She's "due" tomorrow, going by my last cycle. But given that I'm still quite early post-mc, I won't consider myself late before Sunday. I guess a slightly longer luteal phase would be a nice-ish outcome as well. We'll see. Temps are still high. I actually went back and for the few cycles I have the pre-AF temps (normally I get lazy after ovulation), they do go down to the cover line a day or two before. So who knows, I might get an extra day of luteal phase at least.
It's interesting what you say about being programmer to think in superstitions. I totally believe that. I think our brains are highly trained to see the world as a series of causes and effects, and if there's no cause they tend to root around for one. I'm not superstitious at all (when I think about it rationally), yet I find myself thinking in those patterns all the time. Anyway, even if I don't believe it works like that, I reckon you're due some good luck now as well. Hope it comes in the form of a speedy bfp and an easy pregnancy!

Shey, happy birthday!!! Sucks you have to work but I hope you have a brilliant time anyway! I'm just behind you by the way, 28 in January.

Membas, how long till the wedding now? And where are you going for Christmas? Are you likely to have snow? We're spending Christmas in Scotland with DH's parents, so very slim chance of a White Christmas I think. In fact, I might have to spend Christmas Eve in the lab! On Boxing Day we're off to Germany to see my family and catch the last of the Christmas markets. What's everyone else doing? Do you have any special traditions?


----------



## Amygdala

* !!!QUICK SECRET SANTA REMINDER!!!*​*

Fairybabe, Shey and Membas*
could you click on the link in the email from DrawNames.com (it might have gone to your spam folder) and confirm you're taking part? Names will be drawn when everyone has logged in. :thumbup:​


----------



## membas#1

Oh yes! I've been checking my email but didn't realize where it would be coming from. I'll look for it today and confirm. :yipee:

ha--not much of a chance of a white christmas for us--we'll be in southern US for a while and then back home for actual christmas--we get snow here sometimes...and we are due this year, but it's not likely to come at christmas...more like jan, feb.

more later--work calls.


----------



## membas#1

Amy--I can't find it. Not in my spam or email. Could you send again? It might just be lost in the slew of emails so maybe if you know what day it was sent I can narrow my search--but I looked back all the way to Nov 1. ?? hope i sent you the right email address. i'll PM you again with my email.


----------



## Dinah

Amy - are we giving a wishlist on secret santa? I figured not but wanted to check (I put addy in there)


----------



## membas#1

Oh I found it in my other email address :) I'll confirm now :)


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies!! ZB thanks for asking about my appointment it was a good visit. He has ordered me a day 3 fsh blood test so that's a positive he really didn't seem to concerned about the FR fertility test and he laughed at my idea of menopause at the age of 25 LOL I was a little embarrassed but he told me I have periods and I show ovulation so he isn't worried about that but he would test my fsh and go from there. 
On a different note I could punch my husband... we are doing th e SMEP the whole point of every other day is to build up sperm.... but guess what the jerk did... yeah you guessed it! I could seriously pop his head right off! I am so livid!! Anyway I am not fertile yet and he is so lucky I'm not!!!! I really don't think soy helped me at all I usually start to hurt for O about now and I've got nothing so I am hoping it hasn't made things worse.... I guess I have to just wait and see....
Amy when do you think you'll test again?? I'm getting excited about the secret santa I think it's so weird looking at the names of everyone and not recognizing who is who LOL btw there are some beautiful names on there!!!! I was looking at a few of them and totally thinking I could name a girl after one of you!!


----------



## lilmackate

EDIT removed the names just to be on the safe side! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah said:


> Amy - are we giving a wishlist on secret santa? I figured not but wanted to check (I put addy in there)

I think it's more fun without a wish list but I guess we can leave it up to everyone whether they want to put their likes/dislikes in there?



lilmackate said:


> Amy when do you think you'll test again??

I don't think I will test again. By the way I'm feeling I'm expecting AF tomorrow. If she really hasn't reared her head then I will test again eventually but I can't see that happening at the moment. I think bfn at 12dpo is pretty unambiguous.



lilmackate said:


> I think it's so weird looking at the names of everyone and not recognizing who is who LOL btw there are some beautiful names on there!!!!

Agreed, there's some lovely names! One of them is really high up on our baby-girl list! I don't want my name on the public forum but I'll pm you who I am. :thumbup:



lilmackate said:


> Hadessah Annelie Masters I could totally go for this!

That sounds so beautiful!!! :cloud9:


Lilmac, I'm so glad your doctor managed to reasure you! I'm sure there'll be a perfectly harmless explanation for that silly old test! I would have kicked DH as well btw. I take it he didn't realise what the SMEP was for? But yeah, at least you weren't fertile yet, so still plenty of sperm for you. :happydance:

Membas, sorry about the email confusion! Glad it all became clear in the end.


----------



## lilmackate

Herm I think you are right I should remove my name.... just incase lol I can pm anyone who wants to see it.... I do think it is so very beautiful though..... watch if I have another baby it will be a BOY again bahahaha that's ok too though :)
EDIT
Changed my mind I'll just leave it there... :)
I would love to see your name Amy if you wanna PM it to me I'd love to have a looksy :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies.
How is everyone today? Lilmack, glad the doc was reassuring, but at least he's double checking just to be sure. 

I just spent far too many hours today reading the preggy journal of a woman called Jessa. SHe had 3 mc. Then was given a drug similar to clomid to help ov, with a rare chance of multiples. She got preg with triplets! Amaizng pics, her belly was growing an inch a week! Anyway, she had 2 girls and a 1 boy back in october. Really beautiful story. She now has a journal about being a new mum of 3! Oh my word! It sounds such hard work but those lil babes are soooo adorable. Serious broodiness going on here.

OPK got a bit darker again today. Not sure if it's dark enough to call it positive, but i reckon if not, it will go darker again tomorrow. So Ov on the way. BD y;day. Will BD again in the morning as DH gotta work late tonight. Fingers crossed we catch the egg (or 2!!! he he, too much reading about multiples!!). Feeling more positive after my inspirational reading. 

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Fairy xx


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala said:


> Membas, how long till the wedding now? And where are you going for Christmas? Are you likely to have snow? We're spending Christmas in Scotland with DH's parents, so very slim chance of a White Christmas I think. In fact, I might have to spend Christmas Eve in the lab! On Boxing Day we're off to Germany to see my family and catch the last of the Christmas markets. What's everyone else doing? Do you have any special traditions?

Amy we had a White Christmas here in Scotland last year and I hear it is to be a cold winter again this year so I think we might get our White Christmas again !

BTW if you are having Christmas market withdrawl there is always a German Christmas Market in Edinburgh every Christmas (although I doubt it is as good as an actual German market !)


----------



## Amygdala

carbafe said:


> BTW if you are having Christmas market withdrawl there is always a German Christmas Market in Edinburgh every Christmas (although I doubt it is as good as an actual German market !)

I know! I'm only an hour away but I've never actually made it there. I hear it's pretty good though? Will have to give it a go this year I think. Especially if we get some snow before Christmas. Aaaaah, feeling all holiday-y already! And I can't wait for Starbucks Christmas lattes. :cloud9:
And seeing as I'm nice and off-topic already: We've been thinking about getting a wood-burner installed. How awesome would that be for all those cold winter nights?! Must look into finance though. It seems that getting the chimney lined for it will cost twice the amount of the actual stove... Anyway, end of OT. :blush:

Fairy, it's good to read you're so inspired! I could use some of that. Although I'm sure once AF is here, I'll get right back into the ttc spirit (after a glas of White wine and some smoked salmon with runny eggs that is). Onward and upward I say! Oh, I think I might be starting to convince myself that next month I won't test until AF is due. I did good waiting till 10dpo this month, so maybe I can improve on that next month.


----------



## membas#1

To continue Amy's off topic--we strictly heat with a wood stove. I LOVE IT! It's worth the money--if we ever buy a house without one, we'll have one installed. It's the coziest thing EVER! we buy a cord of wood each year--mix of hardwood and fir wood, maybe spend about $250/year and that heats us for our needs (usually we heat from mid-late November, Dec, Jan, Feb, and on and off in March as needed). We've had 2 fires this year so far....we should have had one last night but we toughed it out cuz we thought about it too late and were lazy :)


----------



## membas#1

oooohhhhh I just got my name for Secret Santa! YAY! How fun :)


----------



## zb5

lilmackate, glad you're getting the FSH test, I'm sure it will come out fine and then you won't have to worry. :) I agree it's funny to see all the real names of the ladies on this board! They're very beautiful, one is a possible middle name for us (very similar to my grandmother's name).

Re woodstoves, when I was a kid we heated a lot with wood. The only problem is it gets nice and warm wherever the woodstove is and then when you go to bed the bedroom can be freezing cold! If your bedroom is on the backside of the chimney that's the best. :)

Oh, and Fairybabe, I fantasize about twins sometimes... 3 would be too many though!


----------



## membas#1

our woodstove is in our bedroom :) which means the living room and kitchen can get cold so we hibernate in our bedroom a lot in winter :)


----------



## lilmackate

Membas no wonder you are pregnant LOL


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack, that comment made me laugh :haha:

Just got my secret santa name! Yay! Amyg, what were you suggestions re budget again? So much fun!! 

Zb5! I think triplets would be a little much too. You shoudl read Jessa's journal...her babies are a month old and she is breastfeeding all 3! They feed every 3 hours! And she has family on standby to help do the nappies settle them etc as she is feeding so she gets about 1.5hours of sleep at a time! It's incredible. But they are sooo cute. What's inspired me is more the fact that after 3 m/c (one at 17weeks! god.) she has gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. 
I quite like the idea of twins though. One of each. That said, one will do just nicely!! Here's hoping! 

I have a lot to do within the next 3 hours. So of course i'm sitting here on B N B. By the way, DH calls it Bump and Grind!!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well. Anyone heard from Sweetpea?

Fairy xx


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, hope you're having a good day.

ZB - ooh that is good, means my body really is starting to wake up, I never used to get symptoms for AF and the past 3 cycles I have and they have been 6 weeks then 2 months which is better than 4 - 5 months! :)

Amy - I was in Scotland Last Feb, around Aviemore, and it was gorgeous. Lots of snow and it has already snowed in the higher parts up there so I am jealous of you!!
Oh and all I've thought of this week is a starbucks gingerbread latte!!

Lilmac - Uh oh!! 'Men' eh! I'm sure you'll make up for it :)

Fairy -I hope you are doing OK, glad to hear you are feeling more positive. That was a nice story, it made me :)

xxx


----------



## Coco14

p.s! AFM. Had a big chat with b/f as he has been distant and it turns out he has had enough of my negativity and said I'm impossible to live with under the pressure of TTC. I feel bad but now feel like this is more stress worrying about him not liking me anymore! :(


----------



## Shey

Coco Im sorry that your BF said that. guys don't know what it is like wanting to have a baby and all. I hope things get better for you

Just got my secret santa name yesterday, now have to figure out what to get them.

hope you ladies are doing well

my birthday sucked yesterday.


----------



## membas#1

haha lil! thanks for a good laugh this morning :) 

late for work. catch up later.


----------



## zb5

lilmackate said:


> Membas no wonder you are pregnant LOL

LOL, maybe I should get a woodstove... :)

Shey, sorry your birthday sucked! I hope you have a really good day now to make up for it.

Coco, sorry about what your bf said... that sounds very hurtful. I hope you two can work it out.

Okay, I'm late for work too! Bye!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey SHey, sorry your birthday wasn't much fun. Hopefully you can have a good weekend to make up for it.

Coco, that's really tough on you. Well done you though for bringing up the fact that he was being distant. I think men often need a massive prod to even think about saying how they feel. At least now that it's out in the open hopefully the next step is to start to work it through. Hopefully he is open to looking at how he can support you and how you can support him through all this. Hugs to you!!!!!

AFM well, just waiting for latest opk to dry. Hope it's not gonna turn into one of those months where it stays a bit dark for days. I guess i'm kind of flying blind again this month after last m/c. However temps are nice and low and feel full of beans, which i have noticed i do seem to do around ov. (Apart from the 1st one after 1st m/c where i was a complete evil cow!). So who knows. I have another phone appt with the doc tomorrow morn. She said to call her and arrange one if i hadn't heard from her by weds. So i called weds and teh earliest call she can do is early in the morn tomorrow. So we shall see. Fingers crossed she says "oh yes, we can do ALL the tests from here next week and i'll have hte answers by the weekend". He he he. Yeah right. 

oh poo. Looks like it looks just the same as yesterday. Hey ho. Just gotta keep on DTD then!!! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Fairy xx


----------



## carbafe

I got my secret Santa name :D Is there a price limit ? and are we doing amy's idea of things from our homeplace or just anything ??

Coco. I hope you and b/f can have a chat and clear the air. Maybe you just need to have a more relaxed month this month ?

Fairy good luck for the app tomorrow. 

Shey sorry you had a rubbish birthday ! Hope you have a better weekend.

Amy I enjoy the Edinburgh Christmas market :) Esp the food !


----------



## lilmackate

Coco I think that TTC is stressful for us but I think it too affects our men... I'm sorry he said that to you. That was really insensitive of him.. maybe it's time for a heart to heart maybe he is afraid of something?
I am so stoked about the secret santa I know we have a price limit carbafe I think between 15-25 if I am correct I may be wrong but I am just going with it it's on a suggested so spending more or less I would think is acceptable :) I have a shopping problem so I think it will be hard for me to stay in the limit LOL I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Amygdala

Hey guys! I only have a moment, will write more later. But just wanted to say that I'd suggested £10/$15 as a spending limit. Of course that's a suggestion and can't be policed anyway. But bear in mind that postage might cost a bit as well before you go and buy your Secret Santee diamond earrings. :haha: And I think something local/typical would be nice but just and idea... Go wild everyone! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

I did something local to our area as I thought that was a cool idea since we are all from so many different places across the world. And due to our travels and wedding coming up--my person is gonna get their gift early as I won't have time after this week to do much. Feel free to wait until Christmas to open though :) 

Haha--shipping...I don't know if i've ever shipped anything international

Shey--:hugs: sorry your birthday wasn't great--I hope you can make up for it by having a fantastic weekend to come!


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Hey guys! I only have a moment, will write more later. But just wanted to say that I'd suggested £10/$15 as a spending limit. Of course that's a suggestion and can't be policed anyway. But bear in mind that postage might cost a bit as well before you go and buy your Secret Santee diamond earrings. :haha: And I think something local/typical would be nice but just and idea... Go wild everyone! :happydance:

LOL shoot I will take diamond earrings :thumbup: jk....but I'm not JK lol jk


----------



## lilmackate

membas#1 said:


> I did something local to our area as I thought that was a cool idea since we are all from so many different places across the world. And due to our travels and wedding coming up--my person is gonna get their gift early as I won't have time after this week to do much. Feel free to wait until Christmas to open though :)
> 
> Haha--shipping...I don't know if i've ever shipped anything international
> 
> Shey--:hugs: sorry your birthday wasn't great--I hope you can make up for it by having a fantastic weekend to come!

I think that's wonderful membas I have never ever ever been anywhere but old U...S...of A so something normal over there that isn't normal here would be sha........mazing LOL 
Yeah is it cool if we send our stuff early or does it have to be by a certain date?? if so what date were you suggesting Amyg :winkwink:
I am in an amazing mood today ladies so here is a :hugs::kiss::kiss: from me because I just feel all happy lol oh and because I got a positive OPK just now that always helps :happydance:
p.s. heres an edit I'm not suggesting you have me membas lol this is just an in-general thing lol bahaha geez although if you do..... I'm just saying lol and if amy has me diamond earrings sound pretty sha....mazing too! :) jk


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! :wave:

Sorry not been around much, everything is going well with me but have been practically falling asleep everytime I have a moment to sit down so not been posting much! Always make time to at least read up on how all you girls are doing though :winkwink:

Glad everyone is getting excited about Secret Santa, I can't wait to go shopping for it! Have to start coming up with some ideas...

Membas, the wood stove sounds sooo cozy! Jealous!

Amyg, market sounds so neat. Jealous again! We have a farmers market close to us but they don't do anything really special for the holidays... maybe just more cookies or something!

Coco, I hope things clear up with you and your BF soon... I imagine that would have been upsetting to hear but have faith that you two will be able to work through it together and come out stronger on the other side.

Shey, sorry your birthday wasn't a good one, hopefully you have an extra fun holiday season to make up for it :)

zb, can't wait to hear how your next appt goes! hope you had a good day at work :flow:

Fairy, I'll keep FX'd that you get your miracle testing schedule, PMA! Good luck with the phone call and can't wait to see what the dr says. Sounds like you should keep up the DTD, that line could darken up any day now!

Carbafe, hope you and bean are doing well!

Lil, sounds like your dr has you headed in the right direction with getting answers. FX'd that the FR test you took was just a fluke and you are perfectly fine :) I am excited to shop too!! That's always my favorite part of the holidays is finding THE perfect gift for everyone on my list.

AJ, how are you doing hun?

:hugs: to anyone I missed, time for dinner and DH made a pizza and can't wait to eat!


----------



## AJThomas

hey ladies! been out most days and sooooo busy! so excited about secret santa, i agree it should b something from your area thats not easy to get elsewhere. dont remember who said it but remember to make allowance for shipping costs too.

afm, temps are up but i have no clue if we have a chance or not! no symptoms tho so for now i'm working towards the next cycle.


----------



## lilmackate

AJThomas said:


> hey ladies! been out most days and sooooo busy! so excited about secret santa, i agree it should b something from your area thats not easy to get elsewhere. dont remember who said it but remember to make allowance for shipping costs too.
> 
> afm, temps are up but i have no clue if we have a chance or not! no symptoms tho so for now i'm working towards the next cycle.

Wow Aj your temps are up.... Fx'ed that you caught that eggy!! :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

I have a strange awkward question.... what position Other than missionary is best for pregnancy?? I want to change it up being that we haven't conceived doing the old fashioned way lol :shy: so I am thinking the little guys aren't making it up there... do you all think doggy is better... maybe BOY am I soooo embarrassed!


----------



## ooSweetPea

TMI arghhhh but the cycle I got pg all we did was him behind :blush: think that helped get them up in there. I just laid on my belly afterwards and whenever that got uncomfortable I just turned over onto my back.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much sweetie TMI I am going to do that LOL


----------



## membas#1

lilmackate said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> I did something local to our area as I thought that was a cool idea since we are all from so many different places across the world. And due to our travels and wedding coming up--my person is gonna get their gift early as I won't have time after this week to do much. Feel free to wait until Christmas to open though :)
> 
> Haha--shipping...I don't know if i've ever shipped anything international
> 
> Shey--:hugs: sorry your birthday wasn't great--I hope you can make up for it by having a fantastic weekend to come!
> 
> I think that's wonderful membas I have never ever ever been anywhere but old U...S...of A so something normal over there that isn't normal here would be sha........mazing LOL
> Yeah is it cool if we send our stuff early or does it have to be by a certain date?? if so what date were you suggesting Amyg :winkwink:
> I am in an amazing mood today ladies so here is a :hugs::kiss::kiss: from me because I just feel all happy lol oh and because I got a positive OPK just now that always helps :happydance:
> p.s. heres an edit I'm not suggesting you have me membas lol this is just an in-general thing lol bahaha geez although if you do..... I'm just saying lol and if amy has me diamond earrings sound pretty sha....mazing too! :) jkClick to expand...

haha lil--I'm in the USA too :) but i know what you mean :) yay for the OPK! get busy! :sex:


----------



## membas#1

yeah--man behind is good for TTC and getting spermies closer to cervix--we did a mix of everything, but a lot of the behind position. i too stayed in bed at least 10-20 min afterwards, sometimes SO put pillows under my hips if there was any (TMI) leakage. He was very serious about me staying in bed too! Before work he'd make me breakfast if it meant I'd stay propped up in bed for another 10 minutes...mind you...I don't know outside of that week if SO has ever voluntarily gotten out of bed to make me breakfast before work considering he wakes up usually an hour after I do....so, he was pretty funny.


----------



## membas#1

SECRET SANTA QUESTION:
How do we keep secret santa "secret" if we put our return address on the shipping label? Does that matter to anyone. I guess I could not put the return address on, but I've never done that! :)


----------



## lilmackate

It looks like from behind is the winning position :haha: Ok that's what I am doing we shall see if it works for me!


----------



## lilmackate

membas#1 said:


> SECRET SANTA QUESTION:
> How do we keep secret santa "secret" if we put our return address on the shipping label? Does that matter to anyone. I guess I could not put the return address on, but I've never done that! :)

I thought it's only secret up until we get the gift..... I think we want to know who sent us something... I would like to know who to thank...:winkwink:


----------



## lilmackate

What state are you from Membas I am so silly I just assumed because it wasn't listed that you were overseas :) lol


----------



## membas#1

Oregon


----------



## Amygdala

Hmmm, I was just not going to put a return adress on but maybe that's a bit risky? Especially internationally it might get us in trouble with customs, so probably best to stick it on. Not-entirely-secret Santa then. :haha:

As for ttc: I'm assuming today will be cd1. Temps have gone way down this morning, still waiting for AF though so far. Onwards and upwards I guess. I'm very disappointed this month though, I can't deny it. And I think Christmas is going to be hard, even if we were to catch the egg next cycle. If we do, I'll also have to decide whether to fly in first trimester OR tell my parents way earlier than I want to. But I guess we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. At the moment I have a horrible feeling it'll take forever to get pregnant again. :(


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: amy it's not over yet not until the hag shows... I don't think you'll be trying too long! I have a great feeling about you!


----------



## Shey

I use to do secret santa in student government in high school and what we did to say who we were was with the gifts have a card with our name in it with whatever was written in the card.


----------



## zb5

I think it will be nice to know who our secret santa is once we get the present. Plus, if some of the gifts are obviously from some of our local areas then won't it be a little obvious anyway? I'll put my return address on...


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--i hope you aren't out this month, but if you are, then chin up for next month! it's going to happen soon for you :hugs:

okay--return address it is! :) i agree ZB, it'll be obvious for some of the gifts anyways if they indicate where we are from.

glad it's friday--i'm tired. got a bit overwhelmed last night and cried a bit (just a few minutes really) with SO. just so much going on and sometimes i'm tired but keep plucking through planning for wedding and holidays--and last night SO came home around 7:30 and was talking about this other thing we needed to do...and i was like 'ok', let's go ahead and do this now even though i had spent the 2 hours before that working on plans etc... with my family. he could sense i really didn't need one more thing last night so he said 'it can wait til tomorrow' and i just cried :( 
so today i'm exhausted, plain and simple. but i'm starting with a good breakfast and headed for work. tis the way it goes. i was up a lot last night--thinking about how this or that might go at the wedding. 

okay-i'm done venting. sorry


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooops. Managed to post that twice!! Must be the outraged gusto with which i pressed the Post Reply button!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening Girls! Thank goodness it's friday!!! 

Lilmack. If i am right, then got preg no1 it was missionary, got preg no2 was me on top i think! So now you have 3 options!!! I always stay lying down for a while afterwards (and preferably fall asleep for a long deep post bonk slumber!!!

Membas, take it easy!! You are using LOADS of energy growing that baby girl in there, so if you feel like the odd cry, or it's all too much, let it all out and be nice to yourself!! Hope you get to rest in time ot be fresh for your wedding! Not long now!!! 

AFM, well, just done ANOTHER OPK with the same result as the last FOUR, yes FOUR days. What the heck is going on?????? It's definitely a line, kind of like the one i would expect to get the day before it goes really dark. GROAN. Temps are still low. So no eggy yet for me. Wondering if maybe the fact there would have been some HCG left in my system when started bleeding would have thrown me back a few days. We'll just have to keep busy, to make sure that egg doesn't sneak out when we are not looking!

Really ticked off with the doctor. I made sure i was all ready for the 7.30am phonecall i was expecting. Nothing. So i had to leave at 8, so when i stopped driving i rang the surgery and asked why no call. And was told i had just been put on the doc's list to "call as early as poss" on friday. Hey?? I defo booked a 7.30 slot!! Anyway, so then i said i wouldn't be able to take a call til after 4.30, could she fit me in for a call after that? And the receptionist said she would leave that note. And still NOTHING. NADA. RIEN. ZILCHO. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. It's hard enough waiting to find out stuff, without people not getting back to you when they ought.

That's my rant. And seeing as i haven't ov'd and i'm defo not preggers. I'm going to have a glass of wine. 

Have a good weekend girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

aww fairy--that sucks! i hate when that happens with doctors offices, especially when it's obviously more important to you than it is to them. hope they call soon and don't make you wait all weekend.

i've decided to finish up here at work this morning and go home for the afternoon. i have some wedding stuff to work out--call hotel etc...we are trying to prepay for a couple of the rooms to help out some family members that wouldn't be able to afford to come anyways--so i'm trying to see if i can prepay over the phone with my credit card so they don't have to put a credit card on file when they check in. see--always a little something to do! but...SO is going out to play poker tonight--so my plan...go home around noon..maybe get SO to buy me some lunch first. He goes back to work after that, then i'm home the entire afternoon and most of the evening by myself. i'll take a bath and rent a movie. get a little bit done but mostly relax and perhaps a nap. i'm on the verge of tears and know i need to take a break before i break down. 

eczema is not helping and stress does not help eczema! grr. fortunately it's just on my waist, and thighs--please please don't move to my lower legs or my face (until after my wedding if you must!).

sorry--i'm just full of rants today--i'll spare you all from another :)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Evening Girls! Thank goodness it's friday!!!
> 
> Lilmack. If i am right, then got preg no1 it was missionary, got preg no2 was me on top i think! So now you have 3 options!!! I always stay lying down for a while afterwards (and preferably fall asleep for a long deep post bonk slumber!!!
> 
> Membas, take it easy!! You are using LOADS of energy growing that baby girl in there, so if you feel like the odd cry, or it's all too much, let it all out and be nice to yourself!! Hope you get to rest in time ot be fresh for your wedding! Not long now!!!
> 
> AFM, well, just done ANOTHER OPK with the same result as the last FOUR, yes FOUR days. What the heck is going on?????? It's definitely a line, kind of like the one i would expect to get the day before it goes really dark. GROAN. Temps are still low. So no eggy yet for me. Wondering if maybe the fact there would have been some HCG left in my system when started bleeding would have thrown me back a few days. We'll just have to keep busy, to make sure that egg doesn't sneak out when we are not looking!
> 
> Really ticked off with the doctor. I made sure i was all ready for the 7.30am phonecall i was expecting. Nothing. So i had to leave at 8, so when i stopped driving i rang the surgery and asked why no call. And was told i had just been put on the doc's list to "call as early as poss" on friday. Hey?? I defo booked a 7.30 slot!! Anyway, so then i said i wouldn't be able to take a call til after 4.30, could she fit me in for a call after that? And the receptionist said she would leave that note. And still NOTHING. NADA. RIEN. ZILCHO. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. It's hard enough waiting to find out stuff, without people not getting back to you when they ought.
> 
> That's my rant. And seeing as i haven't ov'd and i'm defo not preggers. I'm going to have a glass of wine.
> 
> Have a good weekend girls.
> 
> Fairy xx

You totally deserve a glass of wine!!:hugs:
LOL I always "romp" at night well after midnight that's why I mark it AM and a good sleep afterward rocks my face!!

Ladies I need as many opinions as I can get I did soy hoping for a stronger egg I usually ovulate day 17 with first positive opk on day 15 well I got my first positive opk yesterday day 14 but yesterday my temp was only slightly up like hardly at all but I think FF is going to say I o'ed on day 13 which if I did I don't think I caught the egg I am hoping I o'ed yesterday at the earliest not day 13 rahhhhh what do you think?? I put in a fake temp for tomorrow and it did indeed put O on day 13 but I had a negative OPK that night from two different opks and a positive opk yesterday afternoon rahhh I am frustrated I have since removed the fake high temp but I am sure I O'ed yesterday (day 14) or early today (15)... any thoughts?? I really don't think the O happened on day 13..... It doesn't make since especially since two OPKs were neggers!:haha: LOL:wacko::wacko:
Oh and PS Fairy I think membas is right this is more important to you than them.... I hate jerk doctors offices!!!!!! I'm sorry they are doing this to you.
Membas you rant away my dear you are preggers and getting married and planing and hormones I would be surprised if you didn't explode lol which you are NOT exploding I think you are just fine my dear... maybe some chocolate or hot chocolate.... that makes me feel much better and when I was preggers with my first I ate way toooooo much lol like 75lbs tooooo much :haha:


----------



## zb5

A lot of stress on this board today, TGIF!! membas, I think going home early sounds like a great idea. Sometimes just doing something like that for yourself makes you feel so much better. And Fairybabe, that sucks about your doc! She sounded so nice the first time around but hey... I feel like all doctors are like that with the phone somehow. They never call when you expect and never seem to care when you can take their call. If you get one that calls back at all you are lucky. Argh!

AFM, I had my dentist appointment this morning and have a cavity that needs to get filled. Boo... can't really blame my poor teeth though, I have been eating a lot of sugar... :blush:

Amygdala, I hope you're not out, but if so - :dust: for next month!


----------



## lilmackate

ZB I hate cavities OUCH!!! But I understand the sugar YUM yuM!!! I hope that gets taken care of for you and that it doesn't cause you any pain...OUCH


----------



## membas#1

sitting at a cafe waiting on lunch and got myself an oatmeal chocolate chip cookie for desert. SO picked me up and we tried to go get our marriage license for the 3rd time this week and today we got there at 11:45 and they close for lunch from 11:45-1:00! So, he went to get his hair cut and dropped me off at one of our nicer cafes that has good quality food...so it's a chicken quesodilla for me on whole wheat tortilla and free internet, and a COOKIE! yay.


----------



## lilmackate

That's fun Membas!! I wish we had a like button on here!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey girls! Sorry, just another quick update from me. Am exhausted after lots of 12h work days and with AF now firmly on her way. Not full flow yet but will be tomorrow. Anyways, I'm ok now that I know for sure, just really hope we won't have to wait very much longer. But hey ho, nothing I can do but wait.
Must get some sleep now but just wanted to send some huge big :hugs: out to everyone! Sounds like we can all do with some self-pampering. So girls, be good to yourselves. Just imagine your best friend being as stressed as you are and then treat yourself as you would her! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: Amy!!!! Sorry about the :witch: Loads of :dust: for this next cycle!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry about witch Amy. PMA for next cycle! 

Hope you get some rest. I'm about to get offline (been working on more wedding stuff) and curl up for a nap (well i might find a movie or something but rest time nonetheless). Just have to pack clothes up for tonight that we are shipping tomorrow, that's all I HAVE to do tonight...so bring on the rest time.

:hugs: to everyone because we all need :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you for the HUG!!!!! Heres one back membas :hugs:!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ahhh feel the love in here :) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## zb5

I'm loving all the hugs! Here's some back! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry about the witch Amygdala, and the 12 hour days as well! Here's hoping the weekend is relaxing for all.


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!
:witch: is here and no mistaking it. I'm ok apart from the pain though. On the plus side: Beautiful 14 day luteal phase this cycle. So everything seems to be working, just have to go catch that egg now. And seeing as the old hag (in cooperation with Rufus the cat) woke me up anyway, I shall have a good long catch up now. Brace yourselves!

Membas, hope you're managing to relax a little. Wedding preparations can be so exhausting, even without cooking a little girl as well. So don't ask too much of yourself and don't let yourself get stressed. I got so worried about having forgotten something or things not being perfect towards the end but you know what? On the day, everything was perfect. Lots of things went wrong and I had forgotten some stuff but I didn't even notice, it was just the best day. so try not overdo it. Most things are far less important than they might seem now.

Fairy, your doctor making you wait sucks! I'm always amazed how people can't understand the urgency of ttc, especially when things have gone wrong and you need answers. It's like people telling you "it's probably best to give yourself 3 month before you think about trying again". No, you don't understand, I CAN'T wait 3 month, it would drive me crazy. A friend suggested I have a ttc break over Christmas, so I "don't have to stress". Completely missing the point that when you don't ttc, you CAN'T be pregnant, which is MORE stressful. Anyway, sorry for the rant, my point was: It's very insensitive of them to make you wait for something so important to you. Hope you can get her on the line on Monday!

Lilmac, looking at your chart, I would say that you probably did ovulate a bit later than FF claims. You normally ovulate a day or so after positive opks and your first higher temperature isn't that high, might be a random fluctuation or just the very very beginning of higher temps. Did you get some bding in the day if the slightly higher temp? Or on some of the days before? Anyway, I would count myself 1 day less dpo than FF says, which should also avoid bfns due to testing too early (unless of course you start at 6dpo anyway :haha:). Lots of sticky :dust: to you!

Zb5, how was the dentist? Can't have been fun but on the other hand, that's another thing you've now got sorted before making that perfect little baby of yours! Are you going for a flu/swine flu shot by the way? I had mine straight after my mc and am glad I'm covered for that for this season. No worrying about "should I or shouldn't I" once I'm finally cooking another little one.

Everyone else: How are you all? All the babies cooking away nicely? AJ, has the witch got you yet? I seem to remember you're around my time of the cycle, so is it getting interesting?

Finally, more :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all and lots of :dust: to the babymakers!


----------



## zb5

Yep Amygdala I got my flu shot! And I had my x-rays at the dentist and will get my cavity filled next week (with as much novocaine as they want to give me!). Getting all my bases covered just in case I'm pregnant soon. :)

Well I'm looking forward to TTC/(NTNP) again but I always end up thinking way too far ahead, assuming I will get pregnant ASAP. Not assuming it will happen because I know that's not reasonable, but assuming it _could_ happen and then forecasting all the issues there could be and how I will solve them. I think it is bad for my mental health because I spend all this time worrying, "Well if we get pregnant straight away this time then I'll be due in August but I'm supposed to go a wedding in July and I'll be HUGE, should I fly, etc. etc."... It starts out with me worrying/planning, but ends up as a fantasy about all the things that will happen when I get pregnant right away, and then I'll be disappointed if it doesn't. Well, that's kind of what happened the first times we were trying anyway... :wacko: Um, yeah, so I'm trying not to think that far ahead next time around but it's reaaallly hard. More zen please!

Anyway, Amygdala, sorry about the witch, the cramps and your cat waking up. Lots of :dust: for this month!


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning girls!!! 
I got a temp rise this morn!! Yay!! Hoping it's not just a wine fuelled rise, as me and DH kind of hit the bottle last night (not that badly, but way more than i've been having recently cos of TTC!). Haven't had that much in ages!! Anyway, think we just needed to cut loose. Made for a passionate evening anyway! If i did ov yesterday, then we got the BD in the day before, and the night of....so wait and see. It's funny, but i think both times i got preg we DTD the day before, adn on the day of OV, but on those times, think got the day of ov BD in before the eggy hatched....which is why i think it worked. Think that late last night the ship may already have sailed...but what the heck it was fun!! 

Amyg, yep, gonna have to see if i can get the doc on monday. Don't rate my chances tho! Ho hum. Sorry the cat woke you. And that the witch flew in. Evil hag. But great news on the 14 day LP. It seems our m/cs changed our cycles a bit hey? I was barely getting 10dayLP, and oving day 20, now it's ov day 16 and 12day LP. Something positive has to come out of it! Totally get the not trying is more stressful cos then you just can't be preg thing. At least if you go for it in this next cycle, you should have your answer in plenty of time before Christmas. And if you are lucky, then you'll be off the mulled wine! And if not, then a truly BD fest CHristmas for you. It's a win win i think!!

Membas, i totally get what Amyg is saying re the day itself. On the day, as long as by teh end of it, You and your man are wed, then that's THE most important bit! All the rest will fall into place. And really, much as we stress over it beforehand, the finer details fade into insignificance. Best weddings i have been to are where the bride and groom are just relaxed and happy. Oh and remember to try and savour every moment on the day, the other girls on here are right....it goes soooooooooooooooo fast! I'm sure your day will be just beautiful. 

ZB5, did i miss something????? Are you starting to TTC this cylce????????? OOOh that's exciting! Cos an Aug baby would mean it was made in Nov!!! GO GIRL!!! Know what you mean re planning ahead. It's good to have some foresight, but hey, life can be random, so bear in mind soem of the future probs and don't worry about them too much now! Easier said than done. 

Lilmack, i'm with Amyg on teh FF chart. It's not always entirely accurate! More of a guide i'd say. So we are v close together cycle wise. Yay! We can go nuts together! Have told myself am not testing until AF is due. You saw it here girls. Please remind me of that in about a week's time. Have no FRERs in the house now. Only a few cheapies. So little point in testing until af time anyway! As long as i don't crack and buy the FRERs...

AJ, where are you at? Aren't you near the end of a cycle, so either preg or AF??! 

Coco, how you doing? Any progress with the BF? Hope you are ok. It's a toughie to talk through. 

Shey, hope your job is still going ok and you are balancing school, work and your cutiepie son without getting too frazzled! 

Dinah, Carbafe? Hope you girls and bumps ok. Sweetpea, any sign of the MS lifting a little?

Right. Off to chill with the saturday papers and a large hot mug of tea. And to talk Chrismtas pressie buying with DH!!! No idea what to get him this year!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> ZB5, did i miss something????? Are you starting to TTC this cylce????????? OOOh that's exciting! Cos an Aug baby would mean it was made in Nov!!! GO GIRL!!! Know what you mean re planning ahead. It's good to have some foresight, but hey, life can be random, so bear in mind soem of the future probs and don't worry about them too much now! Easier said than done.

Well, once I get AF I think we will be NTNP. I'm going to ask the doc for the other (pregnancy-safer) drug on my appointment on Nov. 30, and I think I should ov around Nov. 27. I don't want to miss a chance by just 3 days! So, yeah, I think we'll be NTNP but I hesitate to say it officially since I feel slightly irresponsible deciding this before my doc's appointment... :blush:

Anyway, hooray for wine and a temp rise! Go Fairybabe! You too lilmackate, sometimes the temp rise isn't clear right away. For some reason FF can't figure out my ov date this month on its own even though it seems reaaallly obvious to me. It's brain is just stupid!


----------



## Shey

Thanks Fairy. Im doing good so far. how are you doing today? how you feeling?


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Good morning ladies!
> :witch: is here and no mistaking it. I'm ok apart from the pain though. On the plus side: Beautiful 14 day luteal phase this cycle. So everything seems to be working, just have to go catch that egg now. And seeing as the old hag (in cooperation with Rufus the cat) woke me up anyway, I shall have a good long catch up now. Brace yourselves!
> 
> Membas, hope you're managing to relax a little. Wedding preparations can be so exhausting, even without cooking a little girl as well. So don't ask too much of yourself and don't let yourself get stressed. I got so worried about having forgotten something or things not being perfect towards the end but you know what? On the day, everything was perfect. Lots of things went wrong and I had forgotten some stuff but I didn't even notice, it was just the best day. so try not overdo it. Most things are far less important than they might seem now.
> 
> Fairy, your doctor making you wait sucks! I'm always amazed how people can't understand the urgency of ttc, especially when things have gone wrong and you need answers. It's like people telling you "it's probably best to give yourself 3 month before you think about trying again". No, you don't understand, I CAN'T wait 3 month, it would drive me crazy. A friend suggested I have a ttc break over Christmas, so I "don't have to stress". Completely missing the point that when you don't ttc, you CAN'T be pregnant, which is MORE stressful. Anyway, sorry for the rant, my point was: It's very insensitive of them to make you wait for something so important to you. Hope you can get her on the line on Monday!
> 
> Lilmac, looking at your chart, I would say that you probably did ovulate a bit later than FF claims. You normally ovulate a day or so after positive opks and your first higher temperature isn't that high, might be a random fluctuation or just the very very beginning of higher temps. Did you get some bding in the day if the slightly higher temp? Or on some of the days before? Anyway, I would count myself 1 day less dpo than FF says, which should also avoid bfns due to testing too early (unless of course you start at 6dpo anyway :haha:). Lots of sticky :dust: to you!
> 
> Zb5, how was the dentist? Can't have been fun but on the other hand, that's another thing you've now got sorted before making that perfect little baby of yours! Are you going for a flu/swine flu shot by the way? I had mine straight after my mc and am glad I'm covered for that for this season. No worrying about "should I or shouldn't I" once I'm finally cooking another little one.
> 
> Everyone else: How are you all? All the babies cooking away nicely? AJ, has the witch got you yet? I seem to remember you're around my time of the cycle, so is it getting interesting?
> 
> Finally, more :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all and lots of :dust: to the babymakers!

Amy thanks for looking at my chart!!! As of this morning I still haven't O'ed yet my temp was back down but I am almost certain it will be up tomorrow that is the usual patter I follow so I think the two other temps the last two days were just random!! So YAY because if I O today I have BD like crazy and I am going to again tonight so cha ching I want that eGG!!!!!! Could you look again just to double check my chart??

Fairy I am totally the wrong person to keep you faithful LOL I am an way to early tester and I mean WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy to early like I did a 5dpo once!! I do think I am oing today so we will be cycle sistas and or bump buddies YAY fx'ed!!!! I will be the devil on your shoulder telling you you should test!! My goal is to make it to 7dpo i really hope I can do that because last cycle I was emotionally drained come 12dpo.... So maybe we can meet in the middle and say we will start testing on day 9 for you and 8 for me lol!

ZB I don't think there is anything wrong thinking it could happen right away because you never know it could!!! What a wonderful blessing that would be!!! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I think if your temp goes up tomorrow then it's possible you're ovulating around now/tomorrow. So bd away! But even if it was slightly earlier, you got lots of bd in, so looks like you're in with a good chance this month! :dust: to you!
By the way, I've been meaning to say for days now: I love your new avatar!!!

Fairy, I'll try to be the little testing angel on your shoulder. Personally I think I might aim for 12 dpo this cycle. That should give a relatively reliable result. I so hope this cycle is it for you! And then we'll be bump buddies by Christmas, ok? Lots of :dust: to you as well!

Zb5, hooray for ntnp! I know what you mean about thinking it'll happen straight away. I still do, every month. And I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with it. It's positive thinking and it's preparing you for the possibility of a major life change. Yes, it's disappointing when it doesn't happen but I still think I'd rather take the hope with the disappointment, rather than thinking it'll be ages anyway all the way through. But of course it helps to keep in mind that it might not happen straight away and that it's usually perfectly normal to take a wee while.

AJ, where are you? What's the news?

Everyone else, how are you all?


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks amy!! The picture is from our wedding I tried getting clays face in there too but because the size it wouldn't let me so he got cut lol!

I really feel I oed day 16 I will be surprised if my temp isn't up tomorrow... My opk pattern looks like clockwork but just one day sooner...thank you soy! Well, that is if I oed day 16 :)

It would be so awesome if we all get our :bfp: within the next couple months then we'd all be bump buds! I've been praying for all of us! When zb starts ntnp I'm going to add her to my siggy :) I might do it now (that is if you don't mind zb) I actually added most of you (if not all) who are activity ttc...so yay I hope we all get there very soon!

FAIRY how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning! Thank you my little testing angel and devil!!! :muaha:

Well Lilmack, here's hoping you catch the eggy/have caught it already!!!

I think am 2dpo. However this morning my temp, having shot up yesterday, was really quite low. I did another OPK last night, hoping ot see it totally blank, but it still has a bit of a line on it, not as strong as 2 days before, but still there. This is v weird. So now, to be honest, i'm really not quite sure! I usually ov when my temps are down really low, around 36.08 - 36.12. Yesterday i spiked up to 36.61, totday, back to 36.24. Last couple of ov's my temp has been a slow riser. So i'm wondering if yesterday was the exception, adn today is part of the more realistic gradual rise. But to be on the safe side DH and i thought we had better DTD again this morn, just in case....! We shall see what tomorrow's temps bring! I know you can get a "fall back" where you rise, then drop, then rise again. More waiting!! Assuming i have ov'd then am not gonna test til day 12. Day 9/10 is just too ambiguous i find. And i just drive myself nuts, expecting tests to change by the hour! My last 2 LPs have been 12 days. So if af hasn't got me then i will test on 12dpo. I will NOT go and by FRER until day 11, if my temps are still good. 

Lilmack, love your avatar too! 

Shey, am feeling mixed in myself to be honest. Glad to be doing something ie TTC, but still v emotionally volatile. Stupidly watched a prog yesterday afternoon about these preggy women on MTV. Well, one of them gave birth and the daddy was just so excited, and it was so joyful....so i just burst into tears and sobbed my heart out for 10mins!!! So, i guess, still pretty raw in there. I watched as i need to immerse myself in the thought that it will be us one day having htat joyful scene. PMA.

Coco, AJ, how you girls doing?
Membas, hope you gtting some rest in, and you Sweetpea!! Dinah, how's things? Carbafe, what news on the move?

Lazy sunday to all.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> Shey, am feeling mixed in myself to be honest. Glad to be doing something ie TTC, but still v emotionally volatile. Stupidly watched a prog yesterday afternoon about these preggy women on MTV. Well, one of them gave birth and the daddy was just so excited, and it was so joyful....so i just burst into tears and sobbed my heart out for 10mins!!! So, i guess, still pretty raw in there. I watched as i need to immerse myself in the thought that it will be us one day having htat joyful scene. PMA.

Fairy, I do the exact same thing! Both the watching pregnancy stuff and trying to be optimistic about things and the bursting into tears at the realisation that that was our future a few months ago and now we're back to square one. :cry: But I think it's so important to not let yourself get bitter about things. It's so important to be able to see what a blessing all healthy pregnancies are, even if they're not yours, and be able to be happy for others more than you are sad for yourself. I think you're doing an absolutely brilliant job at the PMA and I'm trying my best do the same. When I was in the lab the other day, I got an email from a friend who's sister just had a little boy. They very sadly lost their first little boy when he was not even two years old last year. She'd attached a photo of the new baby and I was in tears. In the lab. Crying because I don't have my healthy little baby yet but more than anything out of sheer joy for them that life is finally looking good again. I really hope that I can hold onto that, that I will never get so sad or bitter that I can't be happy about the good things that happen, even if it's not my turn yet. And our turn will come! I really hope there's a strong healthy little Fairyseed making it's way to snuggle in safely in your belly just now. And I would love to think that DH and I finally get our bfp for keeps before Christmas. But even if it takes a little longer still, I know that we will come to a point were all this pain is just faint memories and it'll all have been worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Hi Fairy, I feel for you, and you are being so strong, it's inspirational :flower:
I'm good, just trying to stay chilled out, for the sake of our relationship :)


----------



## zb5

lilmackate said:


> It would be so awesome if we all get our :bfp: within the next couple months then we'd all be bump buds! I've been praying for all of us! When zb starts ntnp I'm going to add her to my siggy :) I might do it now (that is if you don't mind zb) I actually added most of you (if not all) who are activity ttc...so yay I hope we all get there very soon!

Thanks lilmackate! I would love to be on your ticker and I hope we're all bump buddies soon! :) I also love your new profile pic, very beautiful.


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy and Amy... What beautiful souls you have!! It hurts to loss a baby whether its an early pregnancy or later it hurts... bad. I still cry and my last loss was August :( I don't know why but every time I go to the doctor I SOB like a baby. At my appointment Tuesday I did it yet again. I really love my Doctor he is so compassionate he actually has tragedy in the TTC department His wife and him had been TTC for 5 years then they took to the embryo transfer.... they were pregnant with triplets and so excited two girls and a boy... shortly after 20 weeks though one baby girls water broke....then the other baby girls both delivered they thought they would be able to save the baby boy but then his water broke too... it was so very sad I actually remember my mother in law going to the funeral (my mother in law is the clinical nurse manager at the hospital where he delivers babies). Anyway I tell you this because while I was in there with this compassionate loving doctor I was crying and saying sorry and he told me he wanted me to go to a healing group for pregnancy loss I declined saying I lost my babies so very early I don't deserve to be there... he looked at me with glassy eyes and said my wife and I go every tuesday and if I say you deserve to be there than you do. WOW my point is loosing a baby hurts no it KILLS and it's something you just don't wake up fine too I am happy to report though that My doctor and his wife are pregnant again with twins I believe she is about 18 weeks or more... I have been praying for them. :hugs: ladies I really hope we get some happy news soon!!
Coco I hope things are better with your bf :flower:
ZB I added you :) I can't wait for you to start trying!
afm I had a HUGE temp rise this morning so YAY!!!!!!! I know I O'ed yesterday WOOOO HOOOO GO TWW!!! I am 1 DPO cha ching!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

How's this for confusing??????????? OPK this evening. Suddenly gone a lot darker than all the half dark ones this last week. So now i think i haven't ov'd yet!!!!!!!!! AAGH! 
Just as well we DTD this morning! And have just broken the news to DH, who seems quite pleased at the prospect of more action! So this would xplain why i have been so emotional today!!Aha. So my guess is ov today or tomorrow?!!! Watch this space. This has been the most confusing week of OPKs i've ever had. They've been semi dark since Tuesday!!! My boobs have already gone firm. Which is odd. I think my body is just doing weird stuff cos of last m/c. SIGH. 

Amyg, thank you soooooooooooooo much for telling me you watch all the preggy programmes too! I could give you a kiss.:kiss: That makes me feel less like i am going nuts. It's true, i do feel joy for otehr people's miracles, i really do. Just want my own too!!! We will get there!!! Lilmack, yes, it sounds like your doc is a lovely man. It's true, it sooooooooooooooo hurts. I guess no-one would expect us to feel fine in 3 months if we lost another family member. So why should we expect to feel fine already after m/c? I really do thank god for this site and you amazing girls.

Right. Off to try and chill.

Hugs to all of you fab girls and lil bumps on here.

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

PS. Lilmack!! Yay for 1DPO. I'll do my best to catch you up!


----------



## lilmackate

Looks like you are getting there miss fairy!!!!! Keep up the :sex: :)
You are right no one would expect us to be fine after the loss of a family member grief doesn't work that way.... :hugs: We will get there :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

definitely could be a fall back rise fairy....only time i ever had one of those was the month we got PG--i didn't know what was going on and even though i knew i O'd from the pain, i was confused about the temps. FF didn't even mark my O until 5 DPO...but it was eventually marked the day I thought it happened. Fx'd for you--and everyone else too! Get those eggs!

Not much news here--tired as didn't sleep well--body aches from tossing and turning...but it's Sunday and I should have as much down time as I want today--things to do but nowhere I have to go and most things are puttering around the house, folding laundry, organizing etc....

have a great sunday all...


----------



## membas#1

Amyg--had a dream about you last night--you were announcing your BFP on here :) Hopefully that means it's coming soon! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies can some of you look at my chart and tell me if you think the O happened for sure yesterday and not sooner..... Thanks ladies!!!!!!


----------



## zb5

lilmackate said:


> Hey ladies can some of you look at my chart and tell me if you think the O happened for sure yesterday and not sooner..... Thanks ladies!!!!!!

I would say yesterday seems the most likely. Good job with all the BDing! ;)


----------



## lilmackate

Lol thanks! I'm so tired!...... Yay for no :sex: for a while! We changed positions this month so I'm hoping it helps conceive! Sorry that was tmi.... Oops :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Fairy I know the feeling. I watch those programs too and get all emotional too But it is true you and Amy will both be the next ones to be having babies I can feel it.


----------



## lilmackate

hey shey are you still ttc? If so I wanna root for you in my siggy...if that's ok?


----------



## Shey

lilmac Im gonna try again next year in the spring


----------



## lilmackate

Well I'd like to add you anyway if that's ok?


----------



## Shey

Yea that's ok thank you lil


----------



## lilmackate

:)


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, yay for 1dpo! :happydance: Hope this tww is as relaxed as it can be and that you get a nice dark sticky :bfp: at the end of it!!!

Membas, hope you're have a super-chilled Sunday! It's so nice to hear about your dream, I think I'll make an exception and believe in signs today. ;)

Fairy, I really admire your spirit! Sounds like opks are very confusing for you at the moment, but as long as you got in a good covering of bding, who cares when exactly the eggy began/begins its journey? You should still have loads of little spermies waiting eagerly for Fairyegg. And I'm crossing my whole body lilmacstyle that one of them catches the egg and makes a lovely sticky healthy little Fairyseed for you!

Shey, have I missed something? Is there a new man on the scene?? Spill!

AFM, not much news really. Busy weekend but AF symptoms are a LOT lighter now, so I'm feeling ok. AND I had my first Toffee Nut Latte of the season. Sooooo nice! Busy week ahead as well but hopefully a really chilled weekend next week and then lots of lovely babymaking to look forward to. :blush: It's funny, I actually really like the beginning of my cycles. It feels like the bfn belongs to last cycle and this is the start of something new, another chance of our bfp. PMA all the way this month! And I bet Christmas season bding makes extra cuddly babies. :D


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Lilmac, yay for 1dpo! :happydance: Hope this tww is as relaxed as it can be and that you get a nice dark sticky :bfp: at the end of it!!!
> 
> Membas, hope you're have a super-chilled Sunday! It's so nice to hear about your dream, I think I'll make an exception and believe in signs today. ;)
> 
> Fairy, I really admire your spirit! Sounds like opks are very confusing for you at the moment, but as long as you got in a good covering of bding, who cares when exactly the eggy began/begins its journey? You should still have loads of little spermies waiting eagerly for Fairyegg. And I'm crossing my whole body lilmacstyle that one of them catches the egg and makes a lovely sticky healthy little Fairyseed for you!
> 
> Shey, have I missed something? Is there a new man on the scene?? Spill!
> 
> AFM, not much news really. Busy weekend but AF symptoms are a LOT lighter now, so I'm feeling ok. AND I had my first Toffee Nut Latte of the season. Sooooo nice! Busy week ahead as well but hopefully a really chilled weekend next week and then lots of lovely babymaking to look forward to. :blush: It's funny, I actually really like the beginning of my cycles. It feels like the bfn belongs to last cycle and this is the start of something new, another chance of our bfp. PMA all the way this month! And I bet Christmas season bding makes extra cuddly babies. :D

Yummy Latte!!!!!! I love love love iced lattes with whipped cream and caramel... MY FAVORITE! Yay for :sex: I can't wait for you to catch that egg babe! I do think a Christmas :bfp: would be so wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

haha Amy no not a new guy actually someone i've known for 9 yrs and have dated a couple times before but it didn't work out those times cause he was far away. now he's moving back to florida the 3rd of january next year. he's actually one of my bestfriends.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Shey, that sounds intriguing! How does he feel about TTC in the spring?! Hope he's a top quality guy for you!

Yay Lilmack! Now, for your next trick.....staying sane until the end of the 2ww!!

As for sane, well think i'm :wacko::loopy: and fast on the train to loopylooville. Temps right back down again this morn. To just about to ov levels. So that's 2 opks i have thought were sufficiently dark, last thurs and yesterday, sunday. So in total that's 6 yes SIX opks with some darkness on them. ARGH. You are right Amyg, i guess it doesn't amtter when the eggy pings, but what i hate is the here we go/oh no we don't! And there's only so long we can keep up the extra BD!!!! Not helping is that i am HORMONAL AS HELLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad i don't live with me right now! Am miserable, tearful and can't be arsed to do anything. Crampy. And so tired. 

On the plus side i called doc's this morn, the recep told me that the doc requested the gynae unit fax her over a copy of thier letter on fri and she is going to ring me this afternoon. Sounds like the gynae unit have said something!! Fingers crossed it's "yes, we'll do all your tests this week adn have your results back the same day!" LOL. Here's hoping!!! Will update later.

Sorry for a bit of a whinge (found out yesterday that someone i know is almost 5months gone....really pleased for her, i am, truly. But just made me want to cry). 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy. He is the kind of guy that will do anything for the woman he is with.


----------



## Fairybabe

That sounds great Shey!! Just the kind of man you need! Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy :hugs: and I hope that you get that egg


----------



## lilmackate

fairy I'm sorry your body is playing tricks on you :( :hugs: I would bd every other day so you don't get tired. I think your hormones sounds :wacko: but that's to be expected. As for your tests I hope they do it and come back negative to give you peace of mind.... I'm praying it was bad luck for us both.....its looking like that for me... 

Yay on the great guy shey!

Afm my temps for sure reflect the o for day 16 in fact I think they look awesome I really hope this means healthy o and positive hpt...as for sane uhhhhh lol I'm never sane anyways god knows when I'm going to start the hpt torcher I really hope I don't do that to myself this cycle...but I probably will lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Just heard back from the doc. She has heard from the consultant. I am livid. COnsultant says that there is some doubt that I was preg this last time as HCG was only 3 on day bloods were drawn. He's not saying i wasn't, just not that i definitively was. So, despite 2 positive FRERs, a few positive cheapies, consistently high temps and feeling sick, metallic taste??? He also said that "there are no tests that can be done at this stage that would help." BULL****. What's he's saying is that there are no tests he's prepared for the NHS to pay for that he will do cos i haven't had three m/c yet. If i had an underlying problem, eg, clotting, it would show now if the did the tests regardless of ever having been preg! He says that when i get preg again i may wish to start on cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) and can have an early scan to see what's what. And that's it. I feel like i've been given a pat on the head and told to stop being so silly. Strange that if you look on any consultant's private clinic pages they recommend tests after 1 m/c after 10wks, or after 2 in any case. I really could explode right now. Or cry. 

At least the doc is nice enough to give me the cyclogest prescrip (a small supply) now ready to start using when i get a bfp and then to get to a doc t oget some more. It's not her i am angry with, she can only act on what the consultant says, but that consultant is a something unprintable in my opinion at the moment. 


FURIOUS Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sorry fairy...how very infuriating! Maybe go to a family doctor and make up some symptoms..... I know that's bad but idk... Get some usp micronized progesterone cream and start taking baby aspirin..... :hugs: I wish I had better advice.... My heart hurts for you and I 100% understand your anger!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--that sucks. i don't understand the wait til 3 m/c before running tests. is it because of nhs that you can't just go in and say 'i want this done'. things are different here than there i guess. stupid consultant!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, can't believe I haven't checked in so long! Been very, very busy and tired. No AF or test yet, remember ov was late and I don't even kno wen it really happened so I just put in the last possible day it could have been. No symptoms whatsoever, so not stressing much, just waiting for 14 days past estimated ovulation, then I'll test if anything.


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that sucks!! I think that is so rude of the consultant to question whether you were pregnant the second time. And I wonder how much the clotting tests cost that they are so stingy with them... :growlmad:

Good luck AJ! CD31 is pretty good even though you don't know when you ov'd! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I would furious too! To not want to do the tests is one thing but to question your pregnancy and then say there's nothing that can be done? You're right, that's patronising and very rude. I don't really know how the NHS works with these things, could you pay for tests privately. I usually see a gynaecologist when visiting my parents in Germany. It's not cheap but I'd rather know that I'm being checked regularly.

AJ, yay for 8dpo or more. :D Can't wait to see what this month brings for you! Well done on the staying cool as well!

Lilmac, how are you holding up? Have you set yourself a minimum dpo for testing? I really hope minimac is snuggling in as we speak. 

Zb5, looks like we might be ovulating around the same time next cycle. Are you going to play it cool with testing or will you be there with me at 10dpo?

Shey, so glad you seem to have found a good man! How does he feel about ttc in spring? And feel free to tell me to bud out, but aren't you worried that ttc so soon might put a strain on your new relationship? I'm sorry to be so negative, I would just find the thought really scary, when you're not really sure how you both work together and whether it's for keeps. Or are you not too worried about whether he'll stick around? I really hope it's going to work out for you, just be careful! :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Sorry Fairy, that's ridiculous. How are you today? :hugs:

Congrats on the 'new' man Shey! 

AFM, I went in for my HSG this morning and was told they wouldn't do it because we had sex at the weekend. I'm so upset and feel so stupid. I have wasted the opportunity and now have to go through the worry and wait for ages again. I'm so angry at myself :(


----------



## Shey

Thanks Ladies!

Amy to answer your question, I've known Jayson for 9 years. We've dated a couple of times, but he will dtd whenever Im up to it, if it happens to be in the spring then so be it. He wants me to be happy, that's all that matters to him is that Im happy and if im not happy he's not happy. I know it sounds too good to be true, but I trust him with my life and I know he'll stick around, cause he's been there for me on numerous occassions and he's one of my bestfriends, so there's no doubt in my mind that he would do anything to hurt me or jeopardize our relationship. For the first time in 3 years I can say that I am truely happy.

Fairy I am so sorry bout what happened at your appt I really wish that the doc would have been straight forward with you and given you the answers you needed. I pray that you get a :bfp: by Christmas girlie! I want to see more of ya'll get your :bfp: it makes me happy to see more of ya'll expecting. Trust me I will be so excited for you girlie.


----------



## lilmackate

LOL AMy MIniMac (my father would love that they call him Big Mac and Mac daddy) bahaha Ok so I am hoping there is a minimac in there!! I am 3dpo according to FF! I haven't set a day per say I have set motivation I am NOT allowed to test until I have my WHOLE house clean!!! It's a way to burn time in the 2ww and stop me from testing early!! I have been cleaning like mad lol so I may still end up testing early! :)
Ps I am feeling really good about this cycle!! :) I am praying hard!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I LOVE the motivation technique! Shame I'm so busy anyway, don't really have any time to kill. But I wonder if I can find other things to through into the bargain? Like I'm either allowed poasing or chocolate? :D Aaaanyway, long time to go until the 2ww for me, got all the fun stuff to look forward to first. :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Lilmac, I LOVE the motivation technique! Shame I'm so busy anyway, don't really have any time to kill. But I wonder if I can find other things to through into the bargain? Like I'm either allowed poasing or chocolate? :D Aaaanyway, long time to go until the 2ww for me, got all the fun stuff to look forward to first. :happydance:

Well I'm a stay at home mommy so the bathroom is always looking at me tempting me to come in. Damn the bathroom lol!


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all! sorry, i've been reading but busy so not posting much. had another checkup today--all is well, despite everyone asking me where my bump is hiding, she assured me that my uterus is well above my belly button--about 2-3 inches, and baby was really active while checking heartbeat. blood pressure and weight check were good (gained a pound this month, yay!). trying to chill on the wedding planning....we've done what we can do from here...the fun will start next week :)

lil--i like your POAS motivation...sounds like a good plan!


----------



## lilmackate

YAY!!! First babies usually do hide for a while!! Trust me usually around 28 weeks you should pop but maybe not some women really do hide the bump!! Wonderful news about your visit!! :)


----------



## zb5

Hi guys! Amygdala, you're right, we should be 2ww buddies this month! I'm not sure when I'll start testing, I haven't really decided. We'll see how crazy I feel when I get to 10 dpo :)

lilmackate, my house is in desperate need of a motivational tactic like that! I wonder if it would work on DH? Probably not... as much as he wants kids he's not so into the poasing! :haha: We are supposed to be sharing the cleaning equally and I think the current mess is probably both our faults :dohh:.

membas, glad the checkup went well and baby girl was active!

Coco, that is annoying about the HSG... you would think they would tell you if :sex: would be a problem... you are TTC after all, what do they expect?


----------



## lilmackate

zb I'm so excited youre trying this month! I hope we get a lot of :bfp: around here! As for cleaNing when I worked we shared but since I'm a sahm now it's my job dh helps sometimes though my lil boys can be very destructive.... :)


----------



## zb5

lilmackate said:


> zb I'm so excited youre trying this month! I hope we get a lot of :bfp: around here! As for cleaNing when I worked we shared but since I'm a sahm now it's my job dh helps sometimes though my lil boys can be very destructive.... :)

Aw, yeah, that seems fair. You get the joy of spending so much time with your boys but the boringness of cleaning. :) Anyway, I'm excited for this month too! Our little group is due for another BFP soon I think!


----------



## lilmackate

Yes we are due for a :bfp:...how about I beat you to it by 2 weeks :)


----------



## zb5

Sounds good!


----------



## Shey

Yay lilmac and zb and Amy we need somemore :bfp: in here, which one of ya'll will be next?


----------



## lilmackate

Shey said:


> Yay lilmac and zb and Amy we need somemore :bfp: in here, which one of ya'll will be next?

Oh me me pick me oh oh me please pick me!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, Lilmac I think you should be next! Right after AJ that is. And followed closely by Fairybabe. And then zb5 and I will catch you up in a few weeks time. So let's see, that's a bfp count of 5 by December? Sound good?


----------



## zb5

I approve!!


----------



## lilmackate

I love that :bfp: count....yay now we just need some positive hpts!!


----------



## Dinah

Go go BFP central!!


----------



## lilmackate

Lol dinah! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Things have been quite here lately :) we are either waiting to o or waiting to test :) or (for the pregie ladies) waiting for everyone to o or test lol


----------



## zb5

Yup, it's quiet in here... ho hum. My skin has been breaking out pretty bad, so of course I am hoping it means something! Like my hormones are finally going back to normal or something. I was expecting this months and months ago when I first went off the pill, and I think it happened a little but then went away. Now it's back... so I'm annoyed but hopeful!

So, has membas left for her wedding trip yet? I know it's soon but I can't remember the schedule exactly. Have fun membas!!! :plane: :wedding: :bunny:


----------



## membas#1

:hi: still here, i would have said goodbye to you ladies first before i left! we leave sunday morning early. took a day off--SO and i took the whole day...we desperately needed a day. we talked for several hours last night (anyone reading my journal already knows)--we were both feeling really distant from each other and there was some resentment and bad habits starting of living like roommates. part of it is he's giving me a wide range of space because he's never sure what i want, but he's also not speaking up for his own needs and then resenting me, and i'm resenting him for spending so much time away from me....so, we talked for 2 hours last night, woke up and decided we needed a day off together...so we both took off from work and just reconnected--mentally physically emotionally..all of it. reminds me why i'm marrying him :) he's pretty good at working things out with me when they start to take a crazy path. i think we were both pretty honest with ourselves and each other, and i think right now we are going into this marriage with the best possible attitudes. We have things to work on--doesn't everyone? but we are committed to doing that. So yay! 

So he asked me if I minded if he went to play poker tonight--I told him he should go and I'm having some quiet TV time.

Got my nails--manicure and pedicure done today :) I don't EVER do that and I paid $90 for 2 hours of nail treatment, hand and foot massage etc...I don't paint my fingernails but I did let her do a french tip look on my toe nails (I'll be wearing sandals so they'll look pretty). 

So it was a pretty good day. 

I'm gonna have to copy and paste this into my journal cuz I don't think I'll type it all out again :)

Hope all are well and I can't wait to see those December BFPs! :dance: :dance: :dust: :dust: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I think between the wedding and the pregnancy it's only natural that your relationship gets a little strained. Ours was definitely tested in the last weeks before our wedding. But we worked through it and couldn't be happier. I'm glad to hear that you talked it out. And honestly, a man who will take a day off work to reconnect with you? I think you'll be very happy together, he sounds like an absolute star! I think before you get married (and a while after) and also when you're pregnant, everything just gets magnified by the thought that you're committing to this man forever. Makes it scarier if things aren't 100%. But it also makes it so much better when things are good! And I think you two will be very happy. I'd put money on you two being one of those couples that are still crazy in love in their 90s. :haha:

Zb5, nice pma there! I agree though, bad skin is a sign of your hormones working something out (she says with a chin full of spots). Are you doing anything to help things along? I'm back on my trusty combo of grapefruit juice and EPO and it seems to be working.

AFM, still tons of work. But I'm enjoying it so it's all good. Also looking forward to more babymaking. :happydance: I worked out that if I tested at 10dpo I might get my bfp on Nikolaus Day. St Nikolaus is the patron saint of children in Germany. Santa Clause developed from him I believe. Anyway, he was this Turkish bishop who would go around and leave food outside poor children's houses. Now "der Nikolaus" comes in the night before 6th December and fills the shoes that children leave outside the door with presents. Usually fruits, nuts and chocolate. Maybe he'll bring me my bfp? I've definitely been a good girl!


----------



## zb5

Glad you guys could take a day off to really enjoy each other membas. I think you two sound like a great couple. There's not much more that you can ask for than love, honesty and a commitment to working on things. :)


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> Now "der Nikolaus" comes in the night before 6th December and fills the shoes that children leave outside the door with presents. Usually fruits, nuts and chocolate. Maybe he'll bring me my bfp? I've definitely been a good girl!

Ah, Amygdala, I was wondering about that. Should we be good girls if we want to get BFP's from der Nikolaus? Or should we be on the naughty list? Hmmmmmmmm? :winkwink:

No, I'm not really trying anything special this month. I've been taking B-complex vitamins to try to help with the spotting I get before AF, and they don't seem to be doing anything at all. Anyway, the bottle's almost empty so I think I'll give up when it's gone!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! The witch flew in so on to the next cycle, onward and upward! On a good note, cramps are mild this cycle and no spotting before af came so I'm happy about that. I think maybe its the red raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking that's making a difference so maybe u can try it zb5 since the b complex isn't helping.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing? I've been busy with work and school. And lastnight I went to the midnight release of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1. I didn't get home til 3am so only had 4 hrs of sleep.


----------



## lilmackate

Well SHEY WAS IT AWESOME!!!!???!?!?!?! I can't wait to see it!

I'm sorry the :witch: got you AJ.. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, sorry the witch got you! Sounds like there were some positives though this cycle so hooray for that and keep up the PMA!

Shey, how was HP?? My husband asked me on a date to go see it. We're not really proper date kinda people. Normally when we go out it's with friends, so dinner and a movie is actually something special. :haha: Can't wait!


----------



## zb5

Sorry about AF, AJ. Hmm, maybe I should try some red raspberry leaf tea... not spotting sounds like a good sign!

We might go see HP this weekend too. DH is obsessed with the HP books and every time we see one of the movies he freaks out if there's anything inaccurate at all! But we'll probably see it anyway, he'll complain, such is life. :) I of course forget all the details from the books so I don't care. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

SHE'S PREGNANT!!! :happydance:
This is my very best friend in the world, she's more like a sister really. Her OH has low sperm count and they were told they were very unlikely to conceive naturally. 5 months later she's just had a :bfp: and I'm sitting on the train laughing and crying the biggest tears! Everyone's looking but I don't care. They're having a baby!!!!


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: amy! That's so great! I bet they are thrilled....and with the odds against them.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala, that's lovely news! Hopefully you'll be right behind her and you can share bump stories!!! 

AJ, sorry the old hag got you. Fingers crossed this next month is less crazy for you. Did you get the new car?

Coco, sorry about the hsg not happening. Have they rescheduled. Howare things with your BF?

Sweetpea, you are zipping through first tri! When's the next scan?
Dinah, how's things?
Lilmack, how's you girly? Any more news on the fsh?
Zb5, where are you at? 

Ooooh HP! DH and i are going to see it this coming wednesday. I can't wait!!! Loved the books, though totally forgotten all the details, so i won't notice any bits they change in the film. I used to pre-order each edition from Amazon so i had it as soon as it came out. Happy days!

Well, i've been a bit quiet for a few days i know. Needed to spend my time off BnB digging myself out of a bit of a depression really. Am feeling a lot better and more positive now. For starters, I have ovulated. Yay! I think it was on wednesday, but the temp rise wasn't v much on thurs, so i think FF is going to give me cross hairs tomorrow, but who cares?! And DH and i went and got some bargain FRERs today. Gonna test next sunday. Cos i also have my prescription of progesterone pessaries from the doc. As soon as i get a bfp i have to start using them, she's given me 2 weeks of supply, so i have time to get back to her surgery, and get officially confirmed pregnant, then i will be given them for the whole of first tri. As for the stupid consultant, well, I have decided I am going to write a letter to the doc refuting the consultant's doubting of my preg and asking them to officially record all my otehr signs (3 positive frers, temp rises, morning sickness etc) and the fact that him saying hcg stays in the system fr 2 weeks after m/c (if it did that, why do the hosp say you should have a neg preg test 2 weeks after a m/c?) and asking for referral to another consultant at a diff hosp. If they want a fight, they have sure got one. In the meantime i live in hope that it really was just bad luck twice. So feeling like i have a plan of action. But not giving up the fight. SO there we go. The Fairymeister is back! 

I have to say i have hte best and most wonderful DH, refusing to let my negativity drag us both down, making sure i was getting up and getting on with things, and generally being a supportive wonderful DH. He's thebest.

Membas, i want to wish you and your very soon to be DH the absolute best of weddings!! Hope you send us some pics. You will i'm sure, look radiant with your emerging bump and those lovely flowers and colours. You both deserve to have the most joyful of wedding days! Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Hugs to all my lovely thread friends

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Welcome back Fairymeister! Glad you are feeling better and yes, sometimes a break is what we need, even if for a few days. But you are back! and with a plan! Sounds like a great one and your BFP is coming soon and it'll be a sticky one! PMA to you!

AJ--sorry witch got you, up and at 'em for this cycle! :dust: 

Kind of quiet here these few days--hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, that is great news for your friend!! I hope you follow close behind and you can be real life bump buddies! One of my best friends in the world is planning to start trying next fall. I really hope we'll get pregnant before then, but if not, I hope we're pregnant at the same time... she's already told me she wants me to tell her about all the gross pregnancy things :haha:

Fairybabe, nice to have you back! I understand what you mean about having a break though. It sounds like you have a good plan. That consultant just sounds mean and stupid... I hope you can get in touch with a different consultant. Your doctor sounds nice so hopefully she'll listen to you and ask for a different consultant, or at least argue with the consultant for you.

Well, I'm on CD5 and planning to jump DH. You know, for a warm up run. :D

P.S. Does anyone watch "How I Met Your Mother"? DH and I think it's hilarious, and one of the recent plot lines is that one of the couples is trying to get pregnant and the woman goes around talking about babies all the time. She actually said "cervical mucus" on the show. Hahaha... Anyway, I think it's nice because every other TV couple seems to get pregnant easily and accidentally.

membas, if I don't see you before you leave tomorrow morning, have a great time at your wedding!! I can't wait to see pictures - your dress and flowers sound beautiful. :dance: :headspin: This is me dancing at your reception. Just remember, the most important thing is that at the end of the day you and DH are married!


----------



## lilmackate

Oiy there is some drama on another thread... thankfully I didn't get involved :) but how are my drama free specail girls who showed me a bnb family! I hope everyone is well!!!
Membas I hope you have an amazing time and experience!!!
8dpo here and nothing but :bfn: I know it's vvvvvearly but still makes me :( but I hope to turn the frown upside down... :) with a :bfp: soon!! My dh will give me back my tests in two days!!! YAY but until then all I have is the dollar tree and IC's to pee on... BOO!! Oh yes and it's that bad that I asked him to hide my FRER and digis LOL!! 

:hug: ladies I hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack! :haha::haha: You make me laugh. I have this image of your husband trying to find a place to hide your preg tests and you running around trying to find them! 8dpo is way too early girly!! Hang in there! 

FF has said i am 3dpo. I think it's 4. So likely testing for me is next sunday. I only have 3 internet cheapies left. So can't crack too soon. Bought some more FRERs yesterday, but cos they cost more am not gonna use them til next sunday. So gotta just be patient. Not my strong point!!

Oooh, intrigue re the drama on another thread. Hope nobody came to blows.

Lazy sunday eve here. 

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Uhh no blows not really just a 16yr old ttc and did conceive and it shocked some ladies. So some drama started but honestly none of the "older" ladies were being rude (at least I don't think so) They were just shocked. Anyway the administrator got on and even she thought people were being rude... but who knows I was glad I held my tongue. It's in the pregnancy test gallery (that's where I am a lot I started a thread there a couple months ago) but her thread is called "please help" if you want to read the drama lol

and yes how you pictured me running around is how it pretty much looks... like a child searching for their hidden christmas presents.... LOL


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Lilmac! 8dpo is waaayyy to early to be disappointed about a bfn. I know how it feels but seriously, don't let them get you down! I think the image of your DH hiding your tests is hilarious as well. :haha: Effective though I guess!

Fairy, testing next Sunday sounds good. :thumbup: I'll be keeping all my fingers crossed for you of course!

Membas, sorry, so much going on this weekend, I completely forgot you're leaving today! Have a GREAT time and remember to stop every now and again to take it all in, because it will fly by! 

Zb5, how are you doing so far? Getting excited yet?

AFM, I'm cd9 today and we decided that bding every night is much more fun than smep. That's how we conceived in June so we'll give that a go. Cm seems to be doing well, I think it's thanks to grapefruit juice and EPO. Don't know if I really believe in it this month but we're certainly giving it our best shot. Being real life bump buddies with my best friend would just be a dream come true!

:dust: to all!


----------



## lilmackate

I found them I found them I found them!!!! They were hidden on top of the cabinets I was walking in the kitchen a spotted a touch of pink high above... welp I climbed a chair and got my tests!!! Next month he will have to do better lol but I hope there isn't a worry next month!! :) I uncovered 4 frer, 1 cb digi, and a handful of Ic's I was saving for when I wasted everything else lol....

Amy you have more stamina then me... woof I get tired going 2 nights in a row!! :) but I think you have a good plan to get loads of :spermy: to that egg!!


----------



## zb5

Lol lilmac! Following your hidden test story is hilarious. :) DH needs to find a better hiding spot! 8 dpo... still early but sooo close, I can see why you're getting antsy!

Thanks Amygdala, I'm getting excited and scared. I can only imagine two situations right now, either it happens for us this month (yay!) or it takes years (boo). My mind can't seem to grasp anything in between :dohh:. With the whole thyroid thing, I am just thinking it could take a while. Plus I'm driving myself crazy googling all the causes for spotting before AF, I need to stop because it just makes me worry. I've just posted on Santa's list thread for BFP's for Christmas... :haha:... it made me feel better! It's the most constructive thing I can do for TTC on only CD 6... ;)

Anyway, just think: You'll either be bump buddies with your friend, or you'll follow shortly after and get her hand-me-downs! It's a win-win really. But I'm hoping for bump buddies. :)

lilmac and Fairybabe, FX'd for your upcoming tests!


----------



## Coco14

You are funny Lilmac!! Fx'd for you :) I can imagine how you'll be at Christmas!!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I totally know what you mean with that all-or-nothing mentality. I'm the same. It hasn't happened in the 2(ish) cycles we've tried so far, so I just can't imagine it happening this month. That's not stopping us from trying our best though. And I know that we are in with a chance every month we try, I just find it hard to imagine now. 

Lilmac, you naughty girl! Any tests left?


----------



## lilmackate

Oh ladies I have been so sick.... I went to urgent care yesterday I have strep throat and Clay has brought home a different virus and he started vomiting last night and in my stomach I know I am next so please pray for me but mostly my boys they went to the doctor today and they do have strep as well but I fear we are all going to be vomiting here soon.... So I haven't tested and probably wont until I feel better and stop hugging the toilet (if it comes to that) 

I hope everyone else is feeling well!!! Go get your :bfp: ladies!! I hope to get mine in a few days too... :)

Quick question I just ordered the 10miu tests from early pregnancy tests has anyone used these??


----------



## lilmackate

Coco14 said:


> You are funny Lilmac!! Fx'd for you :) I can imagine how you'll be at Christmas!!

HAHA with testing or with presents because it's about the same! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

oooh lilmack, that sounds grotty! Hope you and the boys escape from the virus. Just keep those fluids in you all! Get well soon!

My internet cheapies are the 10miu early tests. FRER more definitive. Eg 10dpo v faint pink line on frer, nothing really on the cheapie.

My nipples hurt!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you fairy!!! YAY to nipples hurting!!!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Boo to feeling I'll Lilmac! Hope you feel better soon and don't get the nasty virus! But a bfp instead! :dust:

Fairy, yay for sore nipples!!! Hope they're a good sign for you! What dpo are you now?


----------



## ooSweetPea

I had to laugh at 'my nipples hurt!', FX'd it's a good sign Fairy!

I am hoping hoping hoping for all you girls this cycle :flow:

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, i'm either 4 or 5 dpo. FF says 4. But my opk went from v strong to negative on the weds, with a small temp rise on thurs, but bigger one on fri. So i either ov'd last weds or last thurs. My money is on ov'ing late on weds. So maybe 4.5dpo? LOL!!! Don't care as long as i get a fat pink line on sunday. 

This thread is long overdue a good sticky bfp. 

Lilmack, i think you are closest to testing? GO GIRL! 

We need a Christmas bonanza!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

can you ladies give me your opinions from my test from tonight??
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-pg304-need-opinions-my-test-tonight-304.html


----------



## zb5

Ooh, lilmac, I think I see a line on the first one?? But it's harder to tell in photos than in person. Show us again tomorrow! I agree with Fairy, we're ready for a nice big fat sticky positive!

I hope you feel better soon. When I was a kid once I got a weird strain of strep, and my mom thought it couldn't be strep because I was vomiting as well so she didn't take me to the doctor for days, those were an awful few days! Everything got better once I finally went to the doc and got the antibiotics. I hope everyone in your family starts feeling better real soon!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I SEE A LINE!!!! :happydance: Sweetpea's right, it's hard to tell whether it's pink but it's definitely a line! I'll be crossing my whole body for you again until you hopefully come back and say "yep, it's pink". Can't wait for you to test again!!! :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

I think i just about see somehing on the the 2nd one Lilmac. OOOh hurry up and get back on here with a new test!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Ladies I am getting excited!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/419834-gallery-o-tests-pg308-new-test-308.html


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance:I see it Lilmack i see it!!!!:happydance:

I think you might just be able to declare it!!


----------



## lilmackate

I am afraid too lol.... I know it's real but I have been so sick and that is scary... I am just praying that it's sticky :)


----------



## Fairybabe

MAybe you are not just puking cos of a virus Lilmack! Just make sure you tell any doc before they dish out the antibiotics!

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

Lilmac I can see it! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks everyone I am so nervous.... but praise GOD I am so excited!!!! I hope to get a positive on a digi later tonight but I think since my line was so light ( i did a digi and it said not pregnant :() I know they aren't as sensitive as frer so I'm just hoping by tonight I will have enough hcg in my system (if I am pregnant) to get a positive on the digi!!
Fairy I went to urgent care on sunday and I have strep throat... YIKES and then I got a stomach virus which I feel much better right now. I am on antibiotics but I asked for pregnancy safe ones since I was ttc and the doctor that saw me said they were ttc too so he understood and gave me safe antibiotics :)
Thank you Shey!! Thank you everyone I hope it's for real!


----------



## Amygdala

Ooooooooooooh Lilmackate!!! Congratulations!!! I know it's sooo early and you must be really scared but this is SO good to read. Let's hope that this is your sticky bean now. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for the next 9 months. And don't you dare leave us, now that you're on the other side! :happydance:


----------



## carbafe

:dust: Lil I hope this is it :D Fxed Can't wait to see your next test !


Sorry I haven't been on much I have been reading but had lots going on so not had time to post. We have our 20 week scan tomorrow so really excited about that :) We are staying on Team Yellow.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ladies!!! I went and had my blood drawn today I know my levels wont be high I am only 10dpo and my tests just now turned positive.... I was testing morning and night from 6dpo lol I just hope it keeps getting stronger I am so nervous I too hope this is it!!

Fairy aren't you getting close to testing time?

Amy have you O'd yet or are you still waiting?

Ok carbafe you have patience lol I could never be team yellow I am a now now now person and I would have to know :) Go you I look up to that!! :) How fun that you will see baby tomorrow!


----------



## Amygdala

Cd 11 here Lilmac. So probably another 3 or 4 days until ovulation. Already working hard on our :bfp: though. ;) I really hope we'll catch the egg this month, it would be so nice to be pregnant again at Christmas. :cloud9:


----------



## Coco14

Oh my golly Lilmac...!! :D


----------



## zb5

Congrats lilmac!!! Hope you're feeling better :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Come on Lilmack! We want an update!!! I am happy to say HUGE CONGRATS already!!! Hoping it's your sticky 3rd baby!!! 

AFM 6or7dpo today. Serious CM!!! But for some reason, based on no logic whatsoever, i just don't feel i will get a bfp this month. I'm not upset about tht, just feel a bit matter of a fact. And i've got no urge to test yet. Now THAT is weird. No temp dip either. On both my previous bfps i had a temp dip on 6dpo. Not that i should be glad if my next bfp follows similar patterns, cos look how they ended! So i'm all up for things being diff to before!! But i just don't feel it's bfp month for us. If not, well, some serious christmas loving in the hope for a new year bfp! That would be a nice new year gift!!

Talking of gifts, bought my secret santa gift the other day. Yay! Just gotta get it parcelled up and sent off at some point this side of Christmas! Now, can someone remind me....am i signing it just from Santa, or from Fairybabe or my real name???

Zb5, where are you at with this cycle? 

Carbafe, glad you are well, hope the business is not too busy!! 

Take care everyone.

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Ok so here is the update...... bare with me and just watch the video lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-tests-pregnancy-test-video-pg-318-a-318.html


----------



## lilmackate

fairy loads of cm is a great sign!!!! FX'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for the secret santa I thought we were signing our names screen or real I don't think it matters.... Amyg is that right?


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg!!!! Lilmack!!!!!

COngrats on your :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!

SOooooooooooooo happy for you.

That video was awesome!!!

Happy and sticky and healthy 9 months to you!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## carbafe

Big congratulations Lilmackate !! :happydance::yipee::headspin: Just watched your video ! Lots of love and sticky dust :dust:

Our scan went really well today. Everything was fine. Sonographer had trouble getting head measurement as baby was lying in an awkward position so I was sent out for a walk and a drink to try and get it to move. When i came back it had only moved slightly but was just enough to get measured :) The poor woman in front of me was in and out three times trying to get baby to move and she ended up having to go home and go back another day. 

It was lovely to see our little baby again and the sonographer was great at showing us all the things she was checking. Got a lovely profile pic of the baby as well :cloud9:

Good luck for testing Fairy and hope everyone else is getting in lots of :sex:

We are just busy with getting ready for move, Christmas, my brothers 21st and we also had friends staying last weekend to it is just go go here at the moment. I am definitely feeling a bit tired though so think I will try and take it easy for a few days.

Oo and Happy Thanksgiving for all those in America for tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg!!!! Lilmack!!!!!
> 
> COngrats on your :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!
> 
> SOooooooooooooo happy for you.
> 
> That video was awesome!!!
> 
> Happy and sticky and healthy 9 months to you!!!
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm so so excited!!!!! You are next fairy and then all of the girls here will fall in line right behind you I pray we all have good news by Christmas!!!!! THank you so much!!


----------



## lilmackate

Carbafe Thank you so much!!!!!!! I am a mess right now I've been crying ever since my test lol!
Yay for seeing the baby!!! That is always the best!! Baby not in a good position means more time to see baby on the ultrasound screen :) I learned that from Cayden :)


----------



## zb5

Ooh lilmack, it's official! You've got a digi, a video, and a new ticker!!! :D I'm so happy for you and wishing you lots of sticky dust!

I'm on CD9 and I have been O'ing around CD12 so it's time to get busy! Fortunately it's Thanksgiving break so we've got lots of time around the house to get busy without stressing ourselves out. I also tried my first OPK yesterday (negative). I bought a whole bunch of cheapies right before I found out about my thyroid and had to stop TTC. Anyway, I'm trying not to get stressed out this month but hey, why not try something new especially since I already bought them!

Fairybabe, you've got some very interesting symptoms going on, especially the no testing urge! What does that mean?? :haha: Hope it's a good sign.

Carbafe, so nice to hear the scan went well. Do you and DH have guesses for blue or pink? Or does being on team yellow mean you don't even want to guess? Your life sounds very busy right now so I hope you can take those few days to relax!


----------



## lilmackate

Get busy zb lol the train is coming into station and you need to jump on for a ride lol sorry!! 
Thank you so much I am so excited and I don't have the since of dreed that I had the last time so I hope that means something! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, you should see me right now! I'm crying like a baby at your video. I'm so happy for you! And I soooooo hope this is a sticky little bean for you. You're right to be happy though, there is no reason to believe that this pregnancy will be anything other than perfect. Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh and I also think it's time for some of these:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> Lilmac, you should see me right now! I'm crying like a baby at your video. I'm so happy for you! And I soooooo hope this is a sticky little bean for you. You're right to be happy though, there is no reason to believe that this pregnancy will be anything other than perfect. Happy and healthy nine months to you!

Amy thank you so much!!! I am going to try and remain calm and love this little bean for as long as I have it!!!! I hope I have it for 90 years lol :hugs: thanks again oh and you all are totally next!!!


----------



## Shey

lilmac I couldn't view your video on my mom's computer for some strange reason, but a big Congrats to you and your DH! :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much Shey!!!


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 hope you get a little thanksgiving baby :dust: 

My gut feeling is baby is a boy .... but I couldn't say why :D DH says there is a 50/50 chance of being right and rolls his eyes when everyone keeps guessing :)


----------



## lilmackate

I knew Cayden was a boy and I knew Gaige was a boy even though I had wanted a girl I think instinct is a good indicator but you never know!! :)
Ps I would never change it though I am glad Gaige is a boy :)


----------



## Coco14

Lilmac congratulations! :D I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Coco14 said:


> Lilmac congratulations! :D I'm so happy for you :hugs:

Thank you sweetie!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Amygdala

carbafe said:


> My gut feeling is baby is a boy .... but I couldn't say why :D DH says there is a 50/50 chance of being right and rolls his eyes when everyone keeps guessing :)

Can't wait to see if you're right about that! And your DH's right if course but that's why I always guess. Because half the time you get to "ha! I knew it!".:haha: I'm guessing a girl for you.

Does anyone know when Mrs Membas is due back btw? Can't wait to see some wedding pictures.

Zb5, what's your feeling for this cycle?

Fairy, no testing urge is probably a good thing. I still hope this is it for you though and you get a nice sticky bfp when you finally decide to test at 56dpo. :haha:

AJ, are you still so crazy busy? 

AFM, still really busy at work so not too much time to think about things. I'm starting to feel the strain though so hoping for a nice quiet weekend with lots of walks (maybe in the snow???). Big scary presentation before that though. :( But after that's done tomorrow things should get easier. As for babymaking, I think we're giving it our best shot. I don't really believe in a bfp this cycle, couldn't say why, but it certainly won't be for lack of trying. As always, we'll see...
:dust: to all!


----------



## ooSweetPea

OMG Lil just saw your news now!

Huge congrats and big :hugs: and EVERYTHING tightly crossed for you that this is your sticky bean! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## zb5

carbafe said:


> My gut feeling is baby is a boy .... but I couldn't say why :D DH says there is a 50/50 chance of being right and rolls his eyes when everyone keeps guessing :)

That sounds like something my DH would say... :) But guessing must be half the fun of being team yellow!

Amygdala, I'm feeling okay for this cycle. I am just trying to be at peace - whatever happens happens - and all that. We'll see how it goes! I think I don't want to get too hopeful because last time I was so disappointed. But I can't assume the worst either, too depressing. So I've settled halfway in between... :)


----------



## lilmackate

ooSweetPea said:


> OMG Lil just saw your news now!
> 
> Huge congrats and big :hugs: and EVERYTHING tightly crossed for you that this is your sticky bean! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I am so excited I just can't contain myself!!!!! Thank you so much babe!!


----------



## lilmackate

Amygdala said:


> carbafe said:
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is baby is a boy .... but I couldn't say why :D DH says there is a 50/50 chance of being right and rolls his eyes when everyone keeps guessing :)
> 
> Can't wait to see if you're right about that! And your DH's right if course but that's why I always guess. Because half the time you get to "ha! I knew it!".:haha: I'm guessing a girl for you.
> 
> Does anyone know when Mrs Membas is due back btw? Can't wait to see some wedding pictures.
> 
> Zb5, what's your feeling for this cycle?
> 
> Fairy, no testing urge is probably a good thing. I still hope this is it for you though and you get a nice sticky bfp when you finally decide to test at 56dpo. :haha:
> 
> AJ, are you still so crazy busy?
> 
> AFM, still really busy at work so not too much time to think about things. I'm starting to feel the strain though so hoping for a nice quiet weekend with lots of walks (maybe in the snow???). Big scary presentation before that though. :( But after that's done tomorrow things should get easier. As for babymaking, I think we're giving it our best shot. I don't really believe in a bfp this cycle, couldn't say why, but it certainly won't be for lack of trying. As always, we'll see...
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Believe in the :bfp: I truly thought I would never see one again.... and this cycle I wasn't expecting it but since I was (tmi) stuck on the toilet anyway I tested and there it was 2 beautiful lines while I was barfing LOL:dohh: Anyway it will happen :hugs:
Fairy as for the no testing urge I wasn't so happy with testing this month but I did because I am well..... compulsive :haha: but yeah I really think this will happen for all of us very soon!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, 56dpo!! LOL!!! He he he. Hope your presentation goes well and you can chill over the weekend. 
And yes, to both Amyg and Zb5, the "woteva" attitude really is the way fwd. It's so hard each month to whip yourself into excitement/hope/anxiety. Cos if it doesn't happen this month, then well, it gives us another month to save money/cleardebt/write a thesis/decorate the house etc etc and it WILL happen. 

Lilmack...you still floating around on cloud 9? I just loved the joy on your face in that video, followed by the wave of complex emotions it then brings with it. Just beautiful. And nice to get to see you in person!! 

Hey Sweetpea...any let up on the ms at all? Hugs to you! 
Carbafe you must be excited about movin soon! I am very impressed at staying team yellow! I would just have to know!!

Shey, things still going super well with your new man?? Tell us more! I love a good romance!

Coco, any more news on tests adn things? How are things with the BF? ANd how are you doin in yourself?

dinah, how you doing? Near your 20wk scan yet? Team yellow? 

AFM, well, no massive testing urge there still. I think cos i picked a day at the start and have decided to stick to it that helps. Or, maybe, it's a classic symptom??? LOL!!! HA HA HA! Interestingly tho, was nicely surprised this morn, my temp has shot up again. It took 2-3 days to climb from ov, then there have been 5 days of 36.60-36.67 fluctuations so fairly stable, just a gently wavy line and then today which is 7 or 8 dpo depending on when i ov'd, it has shot to 36.84!!! One hot mamma! Now, if i am correct, (i will have to double check back on my charts tho), the only times i have hit such dizzy heights of hotness was at about 7wks preg first time, then stayed high until it plumetted dramatically when it all went wrong, and then in 2nd preg i think i might have hit it for one day. I refuse to over analyse tho, cos i know our charts can do mental things, randomly, and for no reason at all. However, i may well be more curious if it maintains that high. Watch and wait!!

In other news...the darn Ashes have begun. I am now a cricket widow. GROAN. I loathe cricket. Just don't get it. DH LOVES it. Suddenly i see myself acheiving BnB elite status!!

Right, have a good day girls.

Fiery Fairy


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOh yes ladies in the US of A! HAPPY THANKS GIVING!!! Hope you all eat too much, have fun and have a great day!

Fairyxx


----------



## membas#1

:hi: ladies!

:dance: lil! many congrats!!! so excited for you :yipee:

not much time..just saying hi. having a bit of quiet time this morning..woke up at 5:30am to pee and now i'm not going back to sleep--big day today!:wedding::wedding:

things are going well here--it's been exhausting, and my stomach hasn't been happy but it's been more fun than not :) i just slept 6 solid hours and feel a lot better. tonight SO and i get hotel room for 2 nights so a little more our space and some alone/quiet time. :happydance::happydance:

the weather is not cooperating...i'm going to freeze, but i don't care. we have a backup plan for indoor ceremony but i don't want to do it. so we'll hope the rain lets up for the ceremony and pics to happen outside. we moved our eating event last night indoors and thanksgiving dinner later today is now indoors...which has worked out great and better than we thought. so stay away rain and sleet...least til later tonight please!

hope you are all well. more soon when i get time and i'll email pics to the email list i have from the secret santa emails that went out. i hope you are all on that list! :)


----------



## Dinah

Hey everyone!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO OUR AMERICAN FRIENDS!!

Membas - Good luck for your big day!

Carbafe - Glad everything is going well :)

Lilmac - OMG!!! Congratulations on your well deserved beautiful :BFP:

Yup I'm here and still team yellow. Had our scan today at 19wks exactly and everything was perfect (pic on journal) and, I'm biased, but baby is beautiful already ;) Had his/her back to us so no way to peek even if we had wanted to lol. Happy to take guesses tho! 

Already shopping for my secret santa and having fun!

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!!!

Membas, all the best for your big day! Hope the sun comes out for you!

Fairy, that's some great pma! Hope you can hold on to it for another week!

Dinah, glad your scan went well!!!

AFM: Presentation went very well and was followed by a free dinner and night at the pub with work friends (yay!). Hoping for a relaxing weekend now with hopefully plenty of opportunity for baby dancing. I definitely feel like ovulation is just around the corner, wouldn't be surprised at a temp rise tomorrow. I'm sort of hoping the eggy will give me another day though, as DH's playing a gig tomorrow so we'll have a late night. Unfortunately I've caved and tried pre-seed yesterday so can't really make any predictions from cm. Not doing any opks either, just can't be bothered with poas at the moment. I wonder if that'll last until AF would be due. :haha:


----------



## Shey

happy thanksgiving ladies! i'll tell ya bout my BF tomorrow Fairy! for now i must sleep. I have to get up in the morning to take my LO to daycare.


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving... or a great Thursday... or a great wedding day!! Whichever today was to you. :) I'm completely stuffed with food. Mmmmm... We went to a friend's house for Thanksgiving dinner. For some reason I thought ahead of time that someone was going to announce they are pregnant. I was totally right and one couple announced they are 12 weeks! Ah... jealous... but oh well.

membas, congrats on your wedding! I hope the weather held out for you. It's been freezing here, brrrr. Can't wait to see pics!

Fairybabe, a big temp increase sounds good! And good job resisting the urge to poas. :)

Amygdala, glad your presentation is out of the way and you can relax this weekend!


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all!
I emailed photos :) The weather didn't cooperate, but instead of going with our backup plan B (which was inside a banquet room at a hotel--blah) we found a covered pavilion at a park along the Mississippi River (about an hour before our ceremony it started to pour rain and it was 38 degrees F). BRRR. But it was perfect :) Check your mail for photos....I didn't want to post online.

More family fun today---

Will catch up more later.
~Mrs :)


----------



## Fairybabe

From dizzy 36.84, clearly as a last hurrah....to 36.28......and the WITCH. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Just as well i didn't waste any sticks!!! Pretty crappy short LP. Guess things were just a bit off kilter from the m/c, as the drawn out dark ambiguous opks indicated. Well, this must mean that I am due my BFP in the few days before Christmas. That can be the only thing it could possibly be!!! 

PMA PMA PMA all the way.

And a nice glass of wine tonight, seeing as i'm not up the duff. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

MRS Membas!!!! YAY!!! :wedding::wedding::happydance:

So many congrats!! Loved the pics! Can just see the curve of your bump in the first pic. You look very calm and happy! And the dress looked lovely. Loved the flowers! You and DH look just right together. 

Yay! Enjoy the rest of your celebrations!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> From dizzy 36.84, clearly as a last hurrah....to 36.28......and the WITCH. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Just as well i didn't waste any sticks!!! Pretty crappy short LP. Guess things were just a bit off kilter from the m/c, as the drawn out dark ambiguous opks indicated. Well, this must mean that I am due my BFP in the few days before Christmas. That can be the only thing it could possibly be!!!
> 
> PMA PMA PMA all the way.
> 
> And a nice glass of wine tonight, seeing as i'm not up the duff.
> 
> Fairy xx

Babe I'm sorry the :witch: came! :hugs: A Christmas :bfp: would be magical!!!!:kiss:


----------



## lilmackate

membas#1 said:


> :hi: all!
> I emailed photos :) The weather didn't cooperate, but instead of going with our backup plan B (which was inside a banquet room at a hotel--blah) we found a covered pavilion at a park along the Mississippi River (about an hour before our ceremony it started to pour rain and it was 38 degrees F). BRRR. But it was perfect :) Check your mail for photos....I didn't want to post online.
> 
> More family fun today---
> 
> Will catch up more later.
> ~Mrs :)

It looks beautiful and so do you mommy!!! I love the purple!!! Congratulations Sweetie!!!!


----------



## Dinah

Sorry to hear AF arrived Fairybabe :hugs: Keeping up the :dust: and hopes for next cycle for you!


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the :witch: Fairybabe! No fun. Hoping for a nice sticky Christmas BFP for you.

And congrats Mrs. Membas!


----------



## membas#1

sorry about witch Fairy--PMA for a christmas BFP! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Christmas :bfp: sounds perfect Fairybabe! Don't let the old :witch: get you down. You'll get rid off her for like a year really soon! And enjoy your well-deserved glas of wine. Maybe some sushi or smoked salmon tomorrow?

Mrs Membas, again: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Can't look at the pictures yet as I'm on my phone but will do first thing tomorrow.

AFM: Had a lovely evening at DH's gig tonight, followed by the first snow of the year, followed by half an hour of clearing our road of the snow so we could get up the hill. Followed by bding. :blush: All in all a good night. :D Now go little swimmers, find that egg!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats to MRS MEMBAS!! Pics were so beautiful and looks like you had a perfect day!

Fairy, so sorry to hear the witch got you... Christmas BFP all the way lady!

Amyg, sounds like you have a goood evening! Swim swim swim!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, sweetpea, happy 12 weeks! Time is flying!!!

Ok, ladies, this is going to be 100% off-topic but I need some advice and I trust your judgement so would appreciate your thoughts. So here goes:

My sister is 24 years and has been living in Scotland with her (Scottish) boyfriend for 4 years. She's started a total of 3 college/uni courses in product design and then furniture design, the last one of which she will finish in June. I think I told you a while back that she wanted to go to Germany to become a college teacher, a course that would take her another 5 (unpaid) years. My parents (mum mostly) were supportive of this idea, stressing that she would have a solid qualification at the end of it. Anyway, she never really talked about her plans, even when asked, and now she phoned me to say it's not what she wants to do after all. She's majorly worried about this I think, mostly about our parent's reaction. She's found a course in Scotland (yay!) which she's applying for but doesn't fancy her chances. It would be a bachelors degree in textile design. I know she would be very good at it but worry that she'd be just as lost for a job as she is now once she's finished. If she doesn't get in, she doesn't currently have a plan. Long story short: I'm worried and can't think of any useful way to help her. She says she wants to do something creative, with her hands. Can anyone think of a half-way solid career path which would match that. It seems to me that those jobs are quite insecure and only to be had for people with lots of initiative and confidence. She really needs a career path that's a little more obvious though, I think she vets very lost when looking for jobs, because there are no obvious positions for her to apply to. The only thing I could think of that might suit her is nursery work as she's great with kids, but I don't know if she's up for a complete change in direction. Has anyone got any advice at all about what she could do/where she could look/how I could help her out? She's asked me for help but I'm just all out of ideas...


----------



## zb5

Hi Amygdala, no ideas for your sister per se but I just want to say I can totally relate! My younger sister was always very creative and spent the first several years of college taking dance, art, writing, and ecology classes and never knew what she wanted to do. Then she took a semester off to travel the country in a van with her deadbeat boyfriend, had an epiphany and decided what she really wanted to do was be a nurse or doctor! Now she is applying to medical schools. It is really great to see her inspired by something _and_ have a practical plan (also she broke up with the stupid boyfriend, yaaaay!). Of course she spent an extra 2 years in college because it took her a while to figure it out, but whatever! Anyway, I just want to say I hope your sister finds direction. I'll let you know if I think of any specific ideas. For now I am off to see my grandma for lunch!


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies
It's SO COLD!! Brrrrrrrr.
Realised today that this is only the second AF i've had in 6 months! The rest of the time i've been pregnant, or having a m/c or somewhere in between. No wonder i've had to hit the painkillers. Blah. Oh well. More banned preg foods for me today! Zb5, like the smoked salmon idea...not keen on sushi. But yay to pate etc. Mmmm. 

Amyg, re your sister, that's tricky. I used to know someone who did a texxtile design degree, she ended up doing really well for herself, workng for big stores in their retail depts, stuff to do with buying fabrics, furniture etc. Maybe what she needs to do is contact diff uni departments around the country that offer textile design and ask them what their graduates end up doing. That would give her some insight as to the variety of things the textile design course could lead her to. If she doesn't get on the course maybe she could look at short courses/longer courses in things like jewellery design. She could then design and sell her own jewellery on the internet. An old friend of mine who recently quit her banking job to be a stay at home mum did a course in beading and has made a load of gorgeous stuff, she put the piics on facebook and got such a good response from friends that she is now starting up her own small business. One of the reasons i say jewellery is because space wise, she could probably actually make the stuff from home, so apart from materials, low outlay. And it would still leave her time to do whatever part-time/boring job she needed to do just to bring money in whilst she gets going. With jewellery design she could then branch off into all diff types and styles as the need for something different came to her. Hope that helps.

Anyway, i hope everyone is doing well....Amyg hope you caught the eggy!!!

Stay warm ladies! (Apart from AJ in Jamaica! Who probably needs to cool down!)

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Rahhh ladies I am being all crazy again..... hold on to something because I told myself I wouldn't do this but I did. I had ordered, for the first time, from early pregnancy tests ( I ordered before I got a bfp) so they arrived yesterday and for kicks I peed on one (three) the line was almost non existent I freaked of course because as you all know this happened last MC so today I used fmu and still hardly anything so I saved my sample ran off to the store and three hours later I dipped a first response my first response line looks pretty good lol I am warning you ladies do not buy from earlypregnancytests.com they said they were 10miu but uhhhhh clearly they just want to give me a heart attack! so if you don't mind can I post my crazy here and get opinions I swear I wont go insane like last time just this one post with these two photos LOL Ok so here is my 10dpo and my 14dpo do you think the progression is enough??
 



Attached Files:







faint10dpopos.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









14dpopos.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I really don't have any advice for your sister I do think she has a wonderful supportive sister in you!! I would love to of had a sister like you :)

Fairy :hugs: I'm sorry it's so tough going through MC and then to think about them it just out right hurts. God bless you sweetie I pray you all get your Christmas :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack, i can barely see the on eon the left, but can CLEARLY see the one on the right and it's not even as close up as the other one! I would call that progression! Go re-watch your own video girly!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! YAY!!! I know these darn tests can be scary. Maybe get another hcg blood drawn this week to confirm progression if it helps you relax? And how are your temps? If they are still high, then that's even more confirmation all is well. Hang in there Lilmack. I know it's hard to have faith after what you have been through, but his lil one is a sticky one i'm sure! 

Also, i always found th internet cheapies were nowhere near as sensitive as teh FRER. With both preg, there was hardly ANYTHING there on the ic cheapies for a good while after my FRERs were nicely showing lines. They eventually got darker at about 5.5 weeks with first one. 

Go put your feet up and relax!!

BIG HUGS

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much Fairy lol maybe I will watch my video again. I was fine until the cheapies arrived I wasn't going to test at all ever again but through blood tests but since I ordered them and they were here why not big mistake!!! You are 100% right I need to chill out it's just so hard I go for another blood draw on tuesday I haven't even got the results of the first blood draw because of Thanksgiving but that's ok I do see the lines look much better and I am trying to calm myself down. Ye of little faith I know my God is bigger than all of this I wish I could just let go and let God I am going to try and do that. :) Thank you fairy you are so sweet!!!
Oh and death to the cheapies from early pregnancy tests I hate them LOL wondfo I will never stray again! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks ladies for your thoughts, I guess all I can do is be there to talk, do some research myself and generally support her in whatever she decides.

Membas, I just looked at your pictures and they are beautiful! Sounds and looks like you had the perfect day, I'm so happy for you! Now enjoy that wonderful newlywed feeling!

Zb5, hope you had a nice lunch with granny!

Fairy, yay for non-pregnancy food! We're cold here as well. Had the heating on pretty much all day and still had to cuddle up on the sofa with blankets to stay warm. Lovely way to spend a Saturday though. :D

Lilmac, I see a clear progression as well. Don't listen to cheapies, they can be evil! I'm sure your beanie is snuggling in there and holding on tight! Hope you can calm down a little. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Amy!! You all know me LOL I just am a worry wart!!


----------



## Amygdala

I think worrying is completely normal, especially when you've had losses before. As long as you don't let it take over your life and keep reminding yourself that most likely everything is going to be just fine. I've just been talking to my newly pregnant friend and she's so worried as well. I just hope that you both will be able to calm down and enjoy your pregnancies a bit more once you've had scans and seen your babies' beautiful strong heartbeats.

AFM: DH and I are still busily working on giving ourselves the best possible chance this month. I'm beginning to wonder where my eggy is though. I haven't been very good with my opks this month and the few I have done in the last two days or so are all more or less equally faint. Can't really tell by cm either, as we're using pre-seed. I've had a slightly higher temperature this morning but was out late last night and slept in this morning so I'm not counting it. I've had some ov pains but had them on and off for about 2 days. Bottom line: I'm not really sure when I ovulated/will ovulate this cycle. I guess I'll take the most conservative option for counting dpo and then wait until at least 10 dpo, 12 if I can manage it. There we go, that's a plan. Not in the mood for a 2ww though...


----------



## zb5

lilmackate said:


> Amy I really don't have any advice for your sister I do think she has a wonderful supportive sister in you!! I would love to of had a sister like you :)

Agreed! Amygdala, you are so sweet worrying about her, having a supportive family will surely help her with whatever she decides to do! Oh, I do have one more idea, my cousin is doing art therapy. I think she mostly works with children to help them work through their issues through art. She really really enjoys it, but she had to go through a lot of school for it and now doesn't make much money doing it... ah well.

Lilmack, that is a pretty serious progression!

AFM, I think I either O'd yesterday or today. :happydance: Amygdala, I think that makes us 2ww buddies!!

Fairy, sorry the :witch: is treating you poorly. But hopefully this is the last time you'll see her for a long time. :)


----------



## Shey

hey ladies sorry im a bit MIA lately. it's been crazy at the mall this week so been working like crazy yesterday and today. I hope you lovely ladies are all doing well. And hope that we get more :bfp: by christmas! I love you ladies. ya'll have been so kind to me since I joined this forum and wish ya'll nothing but the best.


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: shey I'm so glad you're here! :)


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> AFM, I think I either O'd yesterday or today. :happydance: Amygdala, I think that makes us 2ww buddies!!

It does! :happydance: I have a definitely higher temperature this morning. If I had to guess I would say I ovulated the night before last but I'm counting myself 1dpo today, just to be on the safe side. Do you have any plans/resolutions for testing?


----------



## zb5

Yay, buddies! I'm not sure exactly when I'll test. I was thinking I'd try to wait a while, we'll see!

Shey, nice to see you! I hope work is going well, busy is usually good. I bet yesterday was crazy!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Zb5 and Amyg!!! Welcome to your 2ww!! Set yourselves a date for testing now!! Otherwise temptation will creep in! Be strong. We all know by now that even if you are lucky you get to see only the faintest of hints of a line at 10dpo. So nothing shows up either way before that date. RESIST the urge. Makes life a lot cheaper! 

Shey, glad you are on here too! Guess it's good for your job that you are busy at the mall, they clearly need to keep you! Still dyin to here all about the BF!!

Ugh period pain galore here. I had to resort to medicinal glasses of wine last night, snuggled up with DH to help. Have worked out that if my body behaves and goes back to ov at around day 16, (oh please do that body! Please or i will go mad!), then it's just on the day we go away for a week's break in the country. Yay! So we will just have to dtd before we go away! And at least i will be able to go hiking and walking without worrying that i am early preg and going to have a problem. And, if i go away and leave any sticks at home, then the bulk of the 2ww will be done before i get back and then the BFP WILL (PMA PMA PMA) appear in the few days before Christmas. Huzzah. That's my plan (Along with smep!) and i'm sticking to it! 

Aj and Coco, you girls ok? 

Lilmac, hope you starting to chill out more now! 

LAzy sunday girls!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Yay Zb5 and Amyg!!! Welcome to your 2ww!! Set yourselves a date for testing now!! Otherwise temptation will creep in! Be strong. We all know by now that even if you are lucky you get to see only the faintest of hints of a line at 10dpo. So nothing shows up either way before that date. RESIST the urge. Makes life a lot cheaper!
> 
> Shey, glad you are on here too! Guess it's good for your job that you are busy at the mall, they clearly need to keep you! Still dyin to here all about the BF!!
> 
> Ugh period pain galore here. I had to resort to medicinal glasses of wine last night, snuggled up with DH to help. Have worked out that if my body behaves and goes back to ov at around day 16, (oh please do that body! Please or i will go mad!), then it's just on the day we go away for a week's break in the country. Yay! So we will just have to dtd before we go away! And at least i will be able to go hiking and walking without worrying that i am early preg and going to have a problem. And, if i go away and leave any sticks at home, then the bulk of the 2ww will be done before i get back and then the BFP WILL (PMA PMA PMA) appear in the few days before Christmas. Huzzah. That's my plan (Along with smep!) and i'm sticking to it!
> 
> Aj and Coco, you girls ok?
> 
> Lilmac, hope you starting to chill out more now!
> 
> LAzy sunday girls!
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm sorry for the period pain that a huge bummer!!!! It looks like you have an awesome plan!! I think your pma will get you your christmas :bfp: yeeehaaaw!!!!

afm well lets just say I'm going to tell you I have chilled out but that would be a white lie lol :)


----------



## zb5

All right Fairybabe, no testing until 10 dpo, I plomise! I think/hope I'm 2 dpo right now, but my temps are being weird so I could be 1 or maybe even 0 dpo. But I'd rather be hopeful than cautious so I'm calling it 2 dpo. We'll see what FF says in a few days. :)

Fairybabe, sorry about the AF pains! But it sounds like you are thinking positive for next cycle. I really really hope we get some Christmas BFP's in here. The idea keeps coming up and now I'm expecting a whole wave of them right around end of December! I hope we are all so lucky!

Right, AJ, Coco, haven't heard from you ladies recently so I hope all is well!


----------



## lilmackate

zb5 said:


> All right Fairybabe, no testing until 10 dpo, I plomise! I think/hope I'm 2 dpo right now, but my temps are being weird so I could be 1 or maybe even 0 dpo. But I'd rather be hopeful than cautious so I'm calling it 2 dpo. We'll see what FF says in a few days. :)
> 
> Fairybabe, sorry about the AF pains! But it sounds like you are thinking positive for next cycle. I really really hope we get some Christmas BFP's in here. The idea keeps coming up and now I'm expecting a whole wave of them right around end of December! I hope we are all so lucky!
> 
> Right, AJ, Coco, haven't heard from you ladies recently so I hope all is well!

YAY for the 2ww!!! Fingers crossed for that :bfp: woooo hooooo yeeeeehaaaw!!!


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> All right Fairybabe, no testing until 10 dpo, I plomise! I think/hope I'm 2 dpo right now, but my temps are being weird so I could be 1 or maybe even 0 dpo. But I'd rather be hopeful than cautious so I'm calling it 2 dpo.

No testing until 10dpo is a great rule Fairy! I'm in, but I'll try to hold out a bit longer anyway. I sympathise with your weird temps zb5. I'm 2 dpo as well. Had a nice high temp yesterday but now back to coverline. I know it's silly but I feel out this month already. :(


----------



## zb5

> No testing until 10dpo is a great rule Fairy! I'm in, but I'll try to hold out a bit longer anyway. I sympathise with your weird temps zb5. I'm 2 dpo as well. Had a nice high temp yesterday but now back to coverline. I know it's silly but I feel out this month already. :(

Yes, why do our temps taunt us! I woke up to sore boobs this morning so I feel like I really should have O'ed already, so why aren't my temps higher? Can we tell ourselves it's a really really really really early implantation dip??


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I'm sure we could! I have to be careful with being overly optimistic though, it'll be bad enough to get a bfn even if I don't convince myself it'll be bfp. Don't know why but I'm having a bit of a down time at the moment. Thinking about my mc a lot and about how long it'll take to get another bfp and make it past the first trimester. The thought of not being pregnant at Christmas makes me really sad. Plus next cycle it would be really hard to try as my fertile time would be around Christmas and we're going to see family. 
Sorry for venting, just needed to get that out.


----------



## zb5

No worries about venting Amygdala. I am going back and forth between feeling totally hopeful and hopeless. Right now is a brighter moment, but I'm sure I will swing back and forth at least 10 more times before I even test. It helps me feel a little better when I try think about this happening for us sometime vaguely in the future, and try not to think about the timeline too much.

Anyway, :hugs: to you and I hope you feel better soon. I say if you're fertile at Christmas around family, do it anyway (quietly)! Last Christmas my parents disappeared upstairs in the middle of Christmas day and after a while me, DH, and my sister were like, "Where are they? It's toooo quiet..." Just like with small children, if they're too quiet you know they're up to something!!! Eeuw, it was my parents!


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, haven't been visiting so much recently because I am trying to not think so much about it all.

Yey Amyg, glad you've got the signs to act upon!!

Fairy, harsh about AF but country break sounds great, and cosy!

Good luck ZB, let me know what the sore boobs are about! Do you usually get that around ov?

Love and luck to all :) x


----------



## lilmackate

You all will not believe this!! Look at what my beta hcg was a few hours after that very first first response! I will just post the video update here :) :hugs: please keep praying for me!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0PSH2goeWg


----------



## Shey

Kate I watched the video on your Gallery thread and have to say that those results are awsome and you have a very adorable son and u are very pretty. Im happy for ya!


----------



## lilmackate

I couldn't believe that frer picked it up that low!! I am beside myself now it just needs to double and double and keep doubling! Thank you Shey that is very sweet!!! :kiss:


----------



## Shey

yay! I am positive that it will keep doubling Kate.
I hope that it sticks for ya this time, and hope things go well for ya.
May 2011 will be when I'll be back to TTC cause I'll be done with school then.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay for a 2011 :bfp: that's awesome!!!! I can't wait for everyone to get their :bfp: and I hope you are right I pray this one sticks...... Please keep me in your prayers ladies!!


----------



## Shey

I will keep you in my prayers Kate! :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much!! Did you know that we spell Cayden the same way you spell Jayden but with a c instead lol :)


----------



## Shey

haha yea! my bestfriend Tabby has a son named Cayden


----------



## lilmackate

We picked a really popular name base hayden brayden cayden jayden lol


----------



## zb5

Nice video lilmack! That's awesome that you got positives on two different tests with an hcg of 8!! Technology is pretty amazing. I will keep your little bean in my thoughts and hope he/she is healthy!

Coco, I think a lot of people get sore boobs between ovulation and AF because of the progesterone in your system. I'm not sure what's normal exactly, sometimes mine starts right after Ov and sometimes it starts later. I think it's common but not necessarily everyone gets it. :shrug: I'm not sure exactly.

Shey, how is your new man? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I must agree with the others, you are so pretty and your LO is just adorable! It's so nice to be able to put a face to the name. :D

I'm a bit confused here. Well, majorly actually. Remember I said my opks never got really dark? Well now my temps are weird as well. Right back down to the cover line today and the line's quite low for me anyway. I have been temping earlier by half an hour and it's been freezing the last few days but normally that doesn't affect my temperatures as far as I know. I'm really worried now that either I didn't ovulate at all or my progesterone is too low for an egg to implant, even if we'd caught it. Anyway, not much hope here this month. :shrug:


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry you're feeling out Amygdala... I bet you did ovulate, but keep an eye out just in case O sneaks up on you late. FF tells me that temps just after ovulation aren't correlated to chances of pregnancy. I always feel like they must be related, but maybe it's not statistically significant. My temps still aren't very high either and it has been really cold here as well. I'm not sure if that's why though. :shrug:

Wish me luck, tomorrow I have my endocrinologist appointment where I will ask for the pregnancy safe antithyroid drug! I'll also hear about my most recent blood tests, but I'm pretty sure they are OK or I would have gotten a phone call by now. :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, Zb5, hope your temps settle. If you remember, my last month of temps were pretty crappy, i peaked, then sank, ovulated a week later than thought, short LP with a weird high peak just before crashing. I think sometimes our bodies just need to reboot!! Hope things become clearer. My understanding is that your temps post ov relate to progesterone levels, as it's the progesterone that makes you feel hot at night, adn gives you sore boobs. IN an ideal world, your temp goes up around 24hrs after ov, adn stays up til baby is born. You can get the odd fluctuation, but that's how it's ideally meant to be. You're not out yet amyg, may be things just need to settle. 

Am now in that nothing phase! I.e AF tailing off, but not near enough to ov to get excited/anxious/obsessive mad woman! 

Sweetpea, i hope the lack of posts doesn't mean you are still chucking up like crazy?? You definitely win the award fro worst m/s on this thread so far! 

Carbafe, Dinah, hope all is well! 

Membas i guess you are on a train somewhere! Hope it's an amazing time for you!

AJ and Coco, hope life is less stressful. 

Take care girls. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

The guy I am with is not really new, he's someone I dated before and we decided to give it another shot. He's 32 years old and is funny and sweet. He's a lil on the chunky side but I don't mind, I like a guy that has meat on him. lol! Here's a pic of him with his son
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs651.snc4/61121_10150287239840118_556295117_14881320_5738264_n.jpg

zb I hope all goes well for you tomorrow at your appointment

Fairy I hope you O soon so you can get that :bfp: again

Amy hope that your temps settle and stop goin all over the place

Kate that we did. lol! my mom is the one that actually said how bout Jayden, cause I was gonna name my LO Alexander Friedrich(my grandpa's name) and so I went with Jayden Alexander.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! Been MIA for so long! Been super, duper busy and hardly been on the computer outside of work hours. Not much to report, AF came and its back to the drawing board but we're having A LOT of fun this time around, not worrying about it too much.

Congrats Lilmac!!! I see your ticker in your siggy, i'm so stoked for you! I pray this one will stick.

If any of you use msn or yahoo messenger, pm me your info so i can add you and talk to you there cuz i'm always signed into that even when i cant get on here. Will catch up properly later on.


----------



## Shey

Ok ladies so on another thread a girl posted a link to a baby calculator and it tells you how much you will spend on your baby the first year. My total was $10,951.
here's the link if you ladies would like to give it a go 
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/encyclopedia/B/Baby-Cost-Calculator/


----------



## zb5

Aw, cute Shey! He looks like a sweetheart! Does your son get along with his son?

Hi AJ! What's keeping you so busy? Hope only good things.

Fairybabe, hope you move quickly towards O so you can start the fun! Although the reprieve from worrying/obsessing sounds pretty nice. :)

AFM, I had a dream last night that AF came today - 4 dpo. Even in my dream I knew it was way too early and freaked out! Ugh, shouldn't I be having dreams of babies?


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5, i had a beautiful dream of a baby just before last m/c!! So maybe dream of AF is the flipside??? Dreams eh? If i'm gonna have a vivid one, just wish it were a certain kind of dream! LOL!!!

Oooh Shey, he looks sweet. Does the lil boy live with him full time? 

Gonna have a play on the calculator. That sum of money sounds rather a lot!

Yeah Zb5, not stresssng is quite nice, nice to have my mind not just one track on pregnancy etc. I've started reading novels again too. LOVE reading, don't know why i let it slip. Determined not to let this whole business determine who i am, cos i am about more than just trying to make babies. 

Soooooo wishing we could head off to the Caribbean right about now!! Sooo cold.

Take care gals

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh i will spend $1600!! So a bit over £1k. 
Though that doesn't consider loss of earnings!!


----------



## zb5

Okay ladies, I had my appointment with the endocrinologist today and got both good news and bad news.

The good news is that my body is responding really well to the drugs and she is decreasing my dose again. I already had it decreased less than one month ago! I am really happy because I just feel like the less drugs I am on, the better! And it gives me hope that some day I could go off the drugs and be in "remission". She also switched me to PTU, which is the pregnancy safe drug.

The bad news is that she still wants us to wait to TTC. This is now the third blood test in a row where I've been in the normal range, but she wants to make sure that the switch to the new drug doesn't cause any hiccups. Siiiiigh. She did say that if I end up pg this month things will probably be fine, but if I'm not, she really would recommend not TTC for another 6 weeks at least, until I get my next blood test back and things officially look good.

Anyway. I'm feeling a little stupid for jumping the gun and trying before the appointment with her. It sounds like it will probably be fine if I am pg, and DH says he still hopes I am. :) I'd still be very happy with a BFP, but if I'm not pg then at least I wouldn't have to worry about this. So I guess I will be happy either way now. :shrug:



Fairybabe said:


> Zb5, i had a beautiful dream of a baby just before last m/c!! So maybe dream of AF is the flipside??? Dreams eh? If i'm gonna have a vivid one, just wish it were a certain kind of dream! LOL!!!

P.S. Fairy I just remembered the other part of my dream, which is that I was eating onions raw straight from the bush (oh yeah, onions were growing on bushes). I ate like 15 of them! Gross! Now what does that mean I wonder? :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

BOOOO for waiting zb but I hope you get a :bfp: now too!!!
Oh and yuck on the onion dream that may indeed be a sign of a :bfp: coming!! LOL


----------



## Shey

My BF's son lives with the mommy full time. So my BF doesn't get to see his son much. Cause his exwife moved to TN without telling him. My LO and I haven't met his son due to the fact that me and My LO live in FL and my BF is in IL


----------



## zb5

Shey said:


> My BF's son lives with the mommy full time. So my BF doesn't get to see his son much. Cause his exwife moved to TN without telling him. My LO and I haven't met his son due to the fact that me and My LO live in FL and my BF is in IL

That's not very nice of his exwife!!! She should have at least told him about it... He is moving to FL soon though right? So then you can see him all the time?


----------



## Shey

it's the other way around me and my LO are gonna move to IL I need change of scenery. I've lived in FL since i was a yr old i want out of here


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all.
Back home and trying to catch up--I have some reading to do but am so tired. Not likely to do it tonight--but hello and :hugs: to you all. Good to be home and yay, I'm married! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Yay!!!! Congratulations Membas!!!!!!


----------



## zb5

Welcome back Mrs. Membas! Congrats!!


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations Mrs Membas and welcome back! I think you have some serious catching up to do. :D How's mini-membas?

Zb5, I'm sorry you have to wait even longer. Or not, maybe? ;) It sounds like it's generally very good news though so yay for that. Secretrly I'm still hoping for a bfp for you now.

Shey, wow that's a big move! When are you going? I can even imagine how complicated house and job hunting must be from that far away and with a LO as well.

AFM, finally a clearly higher temp this morning. :thumbup: I'm still absolutely freezing in the mornings though so I'm starting to think my earlier dips could be to do with that. It's crazy how quickly winter has come. I'm glad we had the house insulated last year. Still pretty much on full time heating during the day though. I'll send you some pictures of the snow soon.
The one thing that I've been meaning to post since last night but haven't let myself think about is this: My friend who is now 6 weeks pregnant textedit me yesterday to say she had some very light bleeding. I tried to calm her down as much as I could and told her not to worry as it's relatively common and can mean nothing at all. But if I'm honest, I'm terrified for her. They've had quite a hard time ttc and I don't think she'd cope very well if things went wrong. Don't know how I would cope either. So I'm trying to not think about the worst and anxiously awaiting updates from her. I so hope she's going to be ok.


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations Membas :D

Amg good about your temp. I hope your friend is OK.

Hi ZB, that is good news. You could just start again after xmas?! Don't feel stupid! :flower:

I'm glad you are doing well Fairy, look after yourself :)

Lilmack, I watched your video, you are so pretty!!


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Nice video lilmack! That's awesome that you got positives on two different tests with an hcg of 8!! Technology is pretty amazing. I will keep your little bean in my thoughts and hope he/she is healthy!
> 
> Coco, I think a lot of people get sore boobs between ovulation and AF because of the progesterone in your system. I'm not sure what's normal exactly, sometimes mine starts right after Ov and sometimes it starts later. I think it's common but not necessarily everyone gets it. :shrug: I'm not sure exactly.
> 
> Shey, how is your new man? :)

Well my past 2 cycles have been shorter and for the 1st time I would have really sore boobs for about a week to 2 weeks before AF, that can only be a good thing!
On CD23 now...


----------



## Shey

Yay welcome back membas!!!hope you had a great time girlie!

Amy glad your temps are good and Im sorry to hear about your friend I hope she's alright.

Lilmac how are you feeling?

Coco yay I know how you feel bout the sore boobs before AF I get that too.

ASFM this is not gonna be easy to move out of state for me,cause I've lived in Florida since I was 1yr old. So it's gonna be hard and it will be hard for my LO too cause he only knows my parents and my sister and my bro in law and my nieces and his daddy and his dad's sister and his cousin Khloe and uncle mike. I have to first get a job and get my ex's consent to move out of state.


----------



## Amygdala

Shey, I didn't realise LO's dad was in the picture. Do they see each other regularly then? Do you think he'll be upset at you wanting to move state? I think it's great that you consider him in all this though and want to get his consent.

Can't really write much as I'm at work but just wanted to update you all that my friend went to the hospital this morning and was told that all is well. They said it was an implantation bleed. At 5 1/2 weeks??? But anyway, at least they couldn't see anything wrong or any source of more bleeding so for now I'm very relieved for her. Who would have thought that making babies would be this nerve wrecking...


----------



## zb5

That is great news about your friend Amygdala!

Coco, that sounds positive about your cycles!

Shey, I hope things go smoothly and you can move to IL with your bf. Are you prepared for the cold weather??? Brrr... FL sounds nice right about now!


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations Mrs Membas and welcome back !
ZB5 good news that you can start TTC in earnest soon (although you never know you may have been lucky already :) )

Amy I am glad to hear your friend got the all clear and that your temps are looking better. I know what you mean about being cold ! The snow here is crazy. Apperently there hasn't been snow like this in Edinburgh city since the 1930's (Normally in town it all melts) DH's work was closed Mon, Tue he went in today only to get sent home at 12.30 and they are staying shut till Monday ! My work is still open (Unfortunately !) but we have been getting away early. I am finding the trek through the snow to and from work quite tiring though ! I have about a 25 min walk which is normally fine but is taking longer and even the footpaths have deep snow so it is hard work ! 

Is everyone getting excited about Christmas ??? I love Christmas we are hopefully putting our tree up tonight :dance:

Here are some snow pics :) 
Our Bunny in the snow
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs605.ash2/155735_464052376847_513146847_5850916_633847_n.jpg

Mum and I in the snow (I wasn't allowed to help clear the drive so I took pics instead :) )
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs588.ash2/151068_464066611847_513146847_5851411_7557626_n.jpg

View from our window
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162773_465158401847_513146847_5871357_2494357_n.jpg

Edinburgh Castle
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs600.ash2/155220_465159791847_513146847_5871364_3214724_n.jpg

View from window at work
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1233.snc4/156541_465163966847_513146847_5871418_1980002_n.jpg


----------



## lilmackate

I love the pictures carbafe they are beautiful!

Thank you coco that's too sweet!

Shey I'm ok I'm a nervous wreck I'm still not liking my hcg levels but the doctor said it was acceptable so we shall see... I'm trusting God I know He has my life already planned out so all of this is in his hands He provides us grace in tough situations so I know He's with me.

My levels are 10dpo 8 and 16dpo 51 it took 53.88 hours to double every 2.2 days I'm praying it sky rockets the next draw on monday...they make me wait a week and that's torcher lol


----------



## Shey

Amy my ex isn't really in the picture. He barely comes to see his son. It's just I don't wanna have to be forced to go to court if I don't get his consent.

Zb right now it is cold in FL where I live it is gonna be in the low 50's and im not use to it.


----------



## zb5

lol Shey, it is in the 50s here too and I'm complaining! I am a wimp about the cold. It's gotta be colder in IL though. I hope your ex doesn't make moving difficult for you.

carbafe, what wonderful pictures! My sister has 2 bunnies. Yours looks suuuper cute in the snow. :)

lilmack, I hope your hcg skyrockets so you can stop worrying! But I'm sure if the doctor says it's okay, it is okay. :)


----------



## lilmackate

LOL you all talking about the 50s makes me so jealous...seriously it's like 25 here and snowing beerrererer Oh but I do love the snow why can't it snow at like 50 :)

ZB I'm sure your right this is the same doctor who told me I was loosing my other babes so I'm sure if he thought as of now I was loosing this one he would tell me. I did remove my siggy and everything pregnancy on my profile just because I feel like I jumped the gun I want to wait and be excited later I think it will only hurt more to remove this stuff after a loss if I indeed do MC but I do have a peace about it all as of right now and that must be Gods Grace! :) Please keep praying for me and my bean!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## membas#1

carbafe, lovely lovely pics! we saw lots of snow on our train ride across the northern states, but we got home to a rainy, soggy wet mess...but that's wintertime here...just not sure i was really ready for how muddy and wet it gets....ah well, such is life!

hard work day, i'm tired, more later...

lil--hoping all goes well with your sticky bean!


----------



## zb5

Well I like your new ticker lilmack! :D Clearly your doc is straight with you and if he thought things weren't going well he'd tell you. I hope things continue along nicely for your little sticky bean.

membas, the snow up north must have been beautiful. Are you guys planning to take any more honeymoon time later? DH and I had our honeymoon in New England, very beautiful but it means we've never vacationed anywhere tropical! Still never been to Hawaii or the Caribbean. We're hoping to do a trip next summer. :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I understand why you want to be careful but you will be ok this time. It's good that your doc isn't worried. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your hcg sky rocketing by next time so you can stop worrying too. :hugs:

Membas, "wet and soggy" perfectly describes the weather here most of the year. :haha: So the snow is actually quite nice for a change, although the UK as a whole just cannot deal with it, bless them. The snow's been around since Friday night and pretty much all this week it's been impossible to buy bread or milk. :D Thankfully I have the ingredients to make some myself if this goes on a while.

Shey, hope your ex doesn't make things difficult for you.

Zb5, how are you feeling about your tww? I go from "no way" to "I feel just like I did when I was pregnant" about 3 times an hour on average. Thank goodness I can test in a week.

Carbafe, loving your pictures!!! Especially the one of you and your mum and the one taken from your window. Sooo pretty. I think we might venture out to Edinburgh at the weekend, not quite sure yet.

AJ, how are you?? I take it there's no snow your way. ;) Are you in the tww yet?

AFM, temp was again firmly above the cover line but still a little low for me. I've decided not to worry about that though, because it got cold outside just when I ovulated and it's been freezing since. We now use two duvet and a blanket but I still wake up with a cold nose. :haha: Anyway, I've decided to not worry about whether my temps are high or low and just see what happens.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay amy I think you od if it's so cold you're waking up with a runny nose I think your temps should be fine! Maybe just "stay on top of things" :haha: every other day to be sure but I think you are in the 2ww!

Thank you zb and amy I'm really feeling a bit better I know this is in Gods hands I'm just going day to day...when we worry about tomorrow we rob ourselves the blessings from today. I'm doing all I can the rest is up to God and bean :) I deleted the siggy and all pregnancy stuff just in case....i think I was so excited I jumped the gun so I think if this does go bad it will hurt a smidge less not changing everything... Iykwim

I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm! :kiss:


----------



## sweet nothing

HI, Me and my husband has been married for almost two years..
I would lOVE a baby right now and My husband is in the whatever happens mood.lol.
Well, I missed My period for November. Not on birth control. And I took two tests yesterday!! The first one Had a line on right but nothing on left... Then i drunk a bottle of water and The second one had line on right and a very thin faint line on left... Hmmmm.. what does this mean? And its Def a blue line... BUT.. I didn't let my tests sit for full 3 mins. Maybe only a min!!! Am I PREGNANT?? Or is this what you call a evap line??
There are pics on my profile :d


----------



## lilmackate

Hey girl... You could be pregnant you never know, but I don't trust blue dye tests you should go get a first response I love them it picked up my hcg at level 8! good luck babe! :dust:


----------



## sweet nothing

Thanks. I believe I will do that tomorrow:d Fingers crossed! I've never had a thin line on any of tests I've ever taken..I hope i am prego!


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Sweet nothing. Sounds like you could be preggo to me. I second what Lilmack said, go get yourself a first response early test. Then use your first morning urine tomorrow. They do pick up the preg hormone even when it's still low. How many days late are you? 

Lilmack, totally get why you took down the ticker, after my early loss am not gonna bother with one until 6 weeks i think next time. But hey, your doc is happy with your hcg. When's your next blood being done? Hopefully that will put your mind at rest.

MRS Membas, glad to see you back. You sound like you've gone straight back into work bet you are looking forward to teh christmas break soon. Can't wait to see how your lil girl is pooking your tummy out further!!! 

Carbafe, lovd your pics. V cute bunny!

Shey, here's hoping you find a job in IL and get to move no probs. Are you moving straight in with your BF?

Amyg, Zb5, remember...no cracking open the tests until 10dpo!!! Hang in there. 

Well i'm cd7 here. Whooop. So nothing of any excitement to report!!! Went to see Harry P last night at the cinema. At one point i jumped in my seat! How embarrrassing??? Thank goodness cinemas are dark eh?

Have a good one girls

Fairy xx


----------



## sweet nothing

Thanks Fairybabe!
I was suspose to start on the 25th... I don't think I've ever missed a period... Normally I would spot a lil here and there if im late.. I do have pics if you haven't seen them yet.. I really hope i am!! Just wonder why my first test doesn't have a line at all??


----------



## Fairybabe

Looked at your profile, couldn't see them! Maybe i am lookind int he wrong place.

Unless they are tests you trust i wouldn't worry too much. When i was preg iwth my first pregnancy (sadly lost it), I had positive lines on first repsone. But clear blue digi, the ones that tell you hw many weeks you are, told me i wasn't, twice. And yet first response and 2 other types told me i was. So there you go, they can give you false negatives. 

Fairy xx


----------



## sweet nothing

Aww so sorry for your loss!! I couldn't imagine how hard that was for you! I'll pray that you get pregnant :D iT IS VERY hard to see them in those pics.. I need to do a close up! lol


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> Amyg, Zb5, remember...no cracking open the tests until 10dpo!!! Hang in there.

Aye aye, sir! I *might* just have to go with my more liberal estimation of 6dpo today though, which would allow me to test on 10dpo on Monday, Nikolaus Day. If that's bfn then I don't think I'll test again until the weekend after when I expect the hag.

7dpo is so not boring Fairy! It's the perfect time to get ready for all that baby making! Have a last hot bubble bath, eat some more forbidden foods and then go get that man! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh alright then Amygdala, we'll let you have today as 6dpo then!!! But no cheating on sunday!!!

You are so right!! Time to have a hot bubble bath, eat some pate or something delicious and forbidden in preggo and then have hassle free BD cos no-one is thinking of ovulating yet!! Gosh, thanks for that reminder. Off to have a lovely slice of brie cheese....yummmm.

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy! hope all is well with you.

Amy hope you get to test soon. Im anxious to see if you get your :bfp: the first try. I hope you do!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy thank you for your support and understanding... I don't mean to be afraid or worried but as mothers we worry about our babes from pregnancy test and for the rest of their lives :)

Amy.... I think you should test lol I'm going to be the devil on your shoulder muahahaha test early... Lol jk I totally understand I think if I have to do all this again 10dpo will be the day for me too!

Ladies you are getting close to testing woooohoooo I can't wait to see your :bfp: in a few short days!


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies took another first response today!! I hope this is a good sign!
 



Attached Files:







16dpo.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









19dpodried.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, that's a beautiful strong second line! Go minimac! :happydance:

Myself I had a nice high temperature this morning and I have lots of less nice abdominal pressure. Unfortunately the last two cycles my pms pretty much started the day of ovulation so who knows if that means anything but I'm very carefully a little hopeful.


----------



## lilmackate

LOL I love when you say mini mac!!

Yay for high temps!!!! So are you 6dpo or do you think you just now O'ed??


----------



## Amygdala

No, I'm pretty sure I'm 6-7dpo. My temps were a bit lower than I would have liked in the luteal phase but I've never ovulated late, I had ovulation pains at the time and I did have nearly positive opks. So I'm confident it was then. I'll try and see if I can post a link to my chart.


----------



## Amygdala

EDIT: Taken it down like I said. Thanks for looking girls!


----------



## zb5

That's a really nice second line there lilmac/minimac! :)

Amygdala, I think from your chart it looks like you're about 7 dpo like you say. I don't see when the + opks were, but if they were around 8 days ago I agree you're about 7 dpo. :thumbup:

Welcome sweet nothing! I hope you've got your BFP! I don't like blue dye tests as much either, pink are the best.

AFM... I am surprisingly not obsessing too much over whether I am pg or not. :shrug: I think now that I've TTC'd a couple cycles I feel like I'm totally on top of the 2ww. Okay, I still think about it a lot, but it's not nearly as bad as in the past! :)


----------



## carbafe

lilmac lines are looking good :) 
ZB5 and Amygdala i have my fingers crossed :dust:
Welcome Sweet Nothing I hope this is your lucky month :dust:

Just got you pics Amygdala very pretty :) I love the icicles, I don't think I have seen icicles like this in Scotland before, and the frozen flower !

AFM I have decided to take a holiday from work today as I am exhausted from traipsing through the snow to work everyday my back and muscles are aching - I feel a bit pathetic but decided it is not worth pushing my body when it needs all it energy for baby growing :) Plus now I will have the energy to up up our Christmas tree !


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I'm so glad you're feeling relaxed at the moment. I think I'm in a similar place generally. I think about it a lot and I would LOVE a bfp before Christmas but if it doesn't happen now it'll happen some other time.

Carbafe, taking time off sounds like a very good plan if you're that exhausted. As you said yourself, you've got more important things to spend your energy on at the moment. And hooray for your Christmas tree. :happydance: We're spending Christmas at our parents' places so no tree for us this year...


----------



## AJThomas

Hi lovely ladies! Still neck deep in work and just avoiding the computer in general, still working on getting my water drinking under control, i suck at it especially during the colder months but i know i have to do it! My ideal month to be preggy is February cuz i've always wanted a November baby but i'll take it whenever i can get it! Need to try harder tho to make sure everything is lined up for a January/February BFP. Hope you guys are ok!


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Well I like your new ticker lilmack! :D Clearly your doc is straight with you and if he thought things weren't going well he'd tell you. I hope things continue along nicely for your little sticky bean.
> 
> membas, the snow up north must have been beautiful. Are you guys planning to take any more honeymoon time later? DH and I had our honeymoon in New England, very beautiful but it means we've never vacationed anywhere tropical! Still never been to Hawaii or the Caribbean. We're hoping to do a trip next summer. :happydance:

Ooh where in NE? I would love to go!


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Amyg :)

Your photos are amazing Carbafe!


----------



## Coco14

Right I'm off for a chilly weekend in London so will check in next week.
I hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend. x


----------



## Fairybabe

Have fun in the big smoke Coco!! Wrap up warm!!
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Amy :)
Looks great! I'd for sure say 7dpo wooooo hooooooo 3 days til testing! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Coco I hope you have a safe and great time! :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, i'd say 7dpo too for you!! You just gotta wait til Monday! Not long now girly!! 
Am going to have wine tonight. Seeing as i'm about a week away from ov. Yeehaw. 

Membas, can't wait for you to have a good rest this weekend and update us on your wedding/trip/baby girl!! Looking fwd to some more bump pics in your journal!

Zb5, glad you are feeling as chilled as poss. Good for you! It's the best way to be. 

Lilmack, how you doin? How did your DH take the news? When re your next blood etc? Like the ticker. How long are you waiting to tell the kids?

Shey, hope you are having a good week. How often do you get to see your fella with him being far away adn all that?

AJ, you sound busy busy busy girl!! Hope you get some rest over Christmas. I vote for Christmas with AJ!!! Get us all out of this cold!!

Coco, hope you and BF are doing ok.

Hey Sweetnothing? How did the test go today?

Cruising on cd8 here. Just chilling. Got one of my closest friends coming to stay this weekend, so i'm really excited to have some girly time. DH can just immerse himself in the cricket whilst we talk about the imprtant things in life! 

Have a good one ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Yay for your friend coming that's always fun!

We have told the world because I want prayer so everyone knows except our boys cayden always ask for my baby and talks about it being in heaven so I don't want them to know for a while.... :( 
As for the ticker I keep going all bipolar with my feelings so I've decided to stick with a pregnancy ticker... I'm so afraid I'm going to loose this one too but I'm trying hard to stay positive.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, glad to see all is well here and I have FX'd for everyone for a sticky bean/super eggy/soon to be BFP! 

AFM, haven't been on for a few days because MS got so severe I ended up on IV therapy at home and with a Reglan pump. More details in journal, but in short I am feeling much better apart from struggling along with my IV pole!


----------



## lilmackate

Oh crap sweetpea that's awful! I hope this goes away for you soon! They say usually by week 14...I'm hoping sooner for you!


----------



## zb5

oh my gosh Sweetpea! That's some crazy morning sickness. I'm glad your doc is really taking it seriously, but the iv pole must be annoying! Okay, the iv pole must be way better than how you were feeling before!! Jeez. Hope you feel better and can get rid of the iv soon.


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, my goodness, you poor thing!!! Glad to read you're feeling better now though and that you're being monitored. I'll be crossing my fingers for you to get some relief and the perfect, glowing, full-of-energy 2nd trimester that you deserve.

AFM, don't know what to think just now. I woke up at half past 4 this morning, needing to pee! I NEVER do that, not even when I was pregnant last time. I've also been feeling ever so slightly nauseous in the mornings for 2 or 3 days. And I still have that low abdominal pressure. If I hadn't been burnt before, I would say I feel pregnant. I'm also getting close enough for AF for it to be pms though. I also just really don't believe in it this month though. I guess that's the joy of the second tww week: Complete internal turmoil. I'm not even sure I want to test on Monday anymore, but I think I will, just on the off-chance, because it's such a nice date. Can someone make me think about something else please? Anything?


----------



## lilmackate

Those symptoms sound great.....not sure how to distract you I always tested like crazy your control has me giving you a standing ovation! :) always believe miss amy! You just never know I thought I'd never be pregnant again I thought the d and e ruined my fertility but nope :) my only suggestion for distraction is shopping but I bet you still think about it...it's so hard not to :( I just hope your pleasantly surprised!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I'm feeling a little symptomy today too! A few days ago I told myself I don't believe in symptoms in the 2ww, but today all of a sudden I'm feeling crampy and... ooh a symptom! Trying not to make too much of it but I am getting my hopes up a bit. DH asked me today when I would test. He said, "Hasn't it been like 2 weeks??" You mean he doesn't check my FF chart? Men... He is cute though. :)

Anyway, totally unrelated to 2ww, your snowy pictures are gorgeous! Last night we went into San Francisco to see some friends and had a beautiful view of the city at night. I kicked myself for not bringing my camera!


----------



## membas#1

sweetpea :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon! doesn't sound like much fun at all.

amy--the pics were gorgeous. i've never seen sights so pretty...i mean the pacific northwest is beautiful but in a different way i guess....

oooh i can't wait for the results of these 2WW some of you are in--fx'd for some more BFPs this month! and fairy--CD8? you are approaching that oh so fun window for lots and lots of :sex: :) yay!

i've got to head out and do some shopping--need a couple ornaments for christmas gift exchanges and also a friend's little girl is turning 2 and her party is today...so that's my agenda. DH and i had a great morning together and then he made me some french toast...just finished that with a glass of milk and mmmmm....i feel good! :) 

baby girl is moving up a storm, it cracks me up most of the time and sometimes takes me by surprise with how strong her movements are. we are all doing well here....glad for a weekend from work and travel!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!

Lilmac, how are you feeling now? Are you starting to trust this more? I don't mean to upset you but do you mind me asking when your losses were? Mine was at 8+4 so I think I'll find it hard to relax until well after 9 weeks next time. But I think yours were earlier? Do you have a time in mind after which you think you'll feel better? I have so much faith in this little bean for you. I know, it'll be hard to believe in for you just now but I really have faith that this little one will stick and you'll be emailing us pictures of your new baby by next Christmas. 

Zb5, yay for feeling symptomy!!! When are you going to test? Obviously not before 10dpo or the Fairypolice will get you. :haha: I'll test once tomorrow (10dpo-ish) and if it's bfn I'll try my very best to not test again until the end of the week, when the witch is due.

Membas, how was Christmas shopping and the birthday party? Sounds lovely. We bought most of our gifts yesterday and I wrapped them last night, so really, we're good to go. Just hoping we'll get that one little extra present to give to people... Oooooh that reminds me. My friend is telling her family at Christmas. They'll frame a scan picture and wrap it and then at the end of people swapping gifts they'll say "oh, here's something we made ourselves. You can have it for a while yet though". :cloud9:


----------



## lilmackate

:) you can ask amy it's ok I was 6 weeks 3 days about for both losses and I don't think I'll relax until I feel the baby move! Maybe if I have an early ultrasound I'd feel better sooner. I have this bean wrapped in so much prayer at this point it's in Gods hands. I'm so afraid of heartbreak again but I'm trying not to think that way. I really wish I had more pregnancy symptoms that would make me feel better too... i go for bloods again on monday so i'll have more answers on tuesday I'm praying the hcg has sky rocketed and that baby is thriving... Please keep praying for me ladies!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Lilmac, I so hope you can get a scan in two weeks or so to help you relax a little. I'm sure minimac is all snuggled in and comfy. With so many people praying for him/her and anxiously waiting to meet him/her, I'm sure minimac will make extra sure to hold on tight. :hugs:

AFM, I WANT TO TEST!!! I would, if I wasn't so scared of the Fairywrath. So tomorrow it is, although that's still quite early. I just wish it was a week later. I just don't want to have to go through the holidays thinking of what could have been. :nope:
On a brighter note: I made some Christmas cookies this morning. Together with our walk in the snow and watching Home Alone, I feel all lovely and christmassy now. Might have to have some hot chocolate now I think. Hmmmm.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you I hope you're right!

Good for you not testing! I have to test early and catch it early because of the progesterone pills I mean I'd test early either way lol but it really does add stress when you see bfns so 10/9dpo is a great day to start. I totally understand the what might have been thing my belly would be big from first loss and just poping nicely from the second time :( it hurts to think about.

Yummy I want cookies mmmmmmm maybe I'll find some! I'm wanting to watch it's a wonderful life so maybe I'll do that tonight but home alone is always fun! :)


----------



## Shey

Did somebody say cookies? I want some! :p

How are you ladies doing today so far?


----------



## zb5

I was just having a discussion recently about what is the best holiday movie - I said Home Alone!! Well I loved it when I was a kid, haven't seen it in ages though... :)

I'm feeling less symptomy today. I had a teensy bit of spotting yesterday, which is normal for me. I usually start spotting around 8 dpo but it's barely noticeable until about 10 dpo. So we'll see how I feel tomorrow. I might test, I might not. :shrug: Amygdala, I will be anxiously awaiting your test though. :D Oh, maybe I should just go ahead and use a cheapie tomorrow...

For the record, I also want cookies!


----------



## Amygdala

Girls, I'm so scared of testing tomorrow. I know I can't just not do it but I'm so sure it'll be negative. :nope:


----------



## Dinah

zb5 - best holiday movie = National Lampoons Christmas Vacation imho. It's a family tradition to watch it every Christmas :D

Sorry I've been slacking on here recently but hoping you are all well. I see some lovely ladies heading for testing day - FX and :dust: for you all.

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

The Fairypolice is watching!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad to see no-one has cracked!!! I shall be checking in tomorrow afternoon to see the results!!! Rooting for you both Zb5 and Amyg!!! So hope it's your month! 

I received a lovely parcel from Santa in the post on Friday!! All the way from the USA!! So a parcel for under the tree!!! Thank you SANTA!!! 

Having a lovely weekend with my friend who leaves tomorrow, so just a quick hello now. As i do't want to be rude!

Lilmac, got a good feeling too about your minimac. I'm sure s/he is nestling in just fine! Did you say you are on progesterone pessaries?? I have some of them for when i get my next BFP. How are you finding them?

Right, gotta go.

Sweet dreams

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> Girls, I'm so scared of testing tomorrow. I know I can't just not do it but I'm so sure it'll be negative. :nope:

:hugs: I hope it's positive! Just know either way, you've tried your very best and your BFP will come when it's ready. Still, I hope it's ready this month! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Dinah, I may need to watch that this year!! P.S. I took a look at your journal and your bump is getting so big! Super cute and round too. :)

Fairybabe, how nice you've gotten your Santa package! Hope you had a great weekend with your friend. :) I have to be honest... I thought about cracking today. You know, "What's the harm in just one test... Fairypolice won't know... she's thousands of miles away" But I didn't do it! Promise!! Waiting until tomorrow. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, thank you! And good on you for waiting, we can be each other's lucky charm. :thumbup:

I cannot tell you how pregnant I feel. I have:
A feeling of hot pressure in my lower abdomen
Lots of cm
Small bouts of nausea
A constant feeling of thirst
Waking up in the middle of the night to pee
Really vivid dreams
Tiredness in the afternoon to the point where I cant help having a nap

And still I'm completely 100% convinced that I'll have a disappointment tomorrow, followed by a week of desperate hope and more disappointments. Really don't want to go through this just now. :nope:

I'm sorry for being so negative and moany. I just don't feel very hopeful at the moment and having all these symptoms does not make it any easier...


----------



## Shey

Aww Amy Im sure that tomorrow will be your day to get your :bfp: I have faith in your girlie that you will get it.


----------



## lilmackate

Amy those aren't typical pms symptoms you sound pregnant! I have tiredness thirst peeing and dreams no real sickness just feeling yucky after eating....but you have my symptoms....if you don't test :bfp: I'll be surprised! :) 

thank you ladies in having faith in my bean! It means a lot and I'll know more tuesday so many prayers are going up for her :haha: that I don't see how that can fail! :)


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--chin up and PMA all the way! Those do sounds like positive symptoms, so my fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you--ZB, you testing tomorrow too? I'll cross all the same for you too!


----------



## membas#1

Shipping out my Santa gift this week :yipee:


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I am on progesterone suppositories they go in the girl part.... :blush: but I don't mind them except the discharge and the color of mine. They are peach colored!! Why would they do that to a pregnant woman... First time I used them I freaked because my panty liner had peach on it and blood plus me = miscarriage.... So I freaked I grabbed the pills yanked off the liner and ran to my husband lol I said "is this the same color!?" He said "that's gross babe" and I said "well!" He said "yes it's identical why did you even need to show me" lol haha men are babies but any way it had me freaking out for like 10 min! :)


----------



## membas#1

aww lil--that would be freaky..they shouldn't make them that color or anything close to pink/red etc. my DH would likely tell me the same, although he's less squeamish than most men. 

recalling a funny story now--totally off topic so i apologize, and perhaps some TMI involved too...., one we probably won't tell the kids, but i'll tell you guys...i had a couple IUDs for birth control. I first tried the paraguard/copper IUD and had it for 4 months...LOVED it. Then one day when checking the strings i thought i felt the tip of the plastic/copper T end. I freaked out. So all weekend i debated what i was feeling and was my IUD dislodged. So finally i asked DH to grab his headlamp and see if he could see the tip of my cervix and tell me what he saw...I never knew a man to be so happy to help! Cracked me up. It's hard to see the cervix without a speculum to open things up too. Oh man...yeah that IUD had to get yanked out by the doctor and another put in...thankfully I then knew what an expelled IUD felt like so I didn't have to have DH help me out....he may have enjoyed that a little too much LOL he was very interested to see my cervix. :haha:


----------



## zb5

lol! membas that is hilarious. My DH gets squeamish about those things... you're a lucky woman!

Agreed, peach is a terrible color for those! I mean how about white, wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## lilmackate

White would be perfect lol I'd even take blue or black :haha:

That's funny! My dh would never look for me lol I wonder why it dislodged though....


----------



## Amygdala

BFN. I knew that, so I don't know why a little part of me is still surprised. Would have just been too good to be true. Maybe 2011 will prove luckier for us...


----------



## zb5

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! Have you tested yet? I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## lilmackate

Amy honey it's still early! I was 10 dpo and another lady in my thread was 12dpo... :hugs: sweetie hang in there!


----------



## zb5

Nope, still 9 dpo night here! I'll test in the morning. Although I was debating testing if I'm still up at midnight. :dohh: Will Fairypolice get me if I test 1 hour before 10 dpo is technically here?

Now I sound crazy! Not like I even really know O date within 24 hours...


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I'd wait until tomorrow morning and use fmu. Best of luck and loads of :dust: to you!

Oh, and by the way: Turns out I was wrong. Went back into the bathroom and found the fainest line on my ic, so did a frer and got a bfp. Yes, that's right. Quite a faint line but most definitely there so I'm in tears now. So happy and so scared. Oh my goodness...


----------



## lilmackate

Oh yay oh yay! Congratulations Amy! Wooooo hooooooo how exciting!


----------



## Amygdala

:D Thank you!!! You can probably imagine that I'm rather careful with getting too excited at this stage but it's so good to see that second line.


----------



## zb5

OMG!!! Congrats Amygdala!!! :headspin: :dance: :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Btw, I missed this cause I was in the bathroom testing... damn me! BFN here. Now quick, someone else go test so I can go back and check and find a BFP waiting for me too...


----------



## Fairybabe

Amygdala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You've got me in tears and it's only just gone 8am!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo pleased for you. BIG HUGS and a very sticky happy and healthy 9 months for yoU!!! 

YAY!!! 

Zb5, the Fairypolice is just about able to let you get away with that slightly early test!!! However fmu might be better! And it's still v early! Hopin that line appears tomorrow! HUgs in the meantime. 

cd11 here, so life's about to get busy!! 

Have a good day everyone! And Amyg, remember to look where you are going today, cos you are gonna be in a daze!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all! :hugs: You've got me in tears again now. :happydance:

Zb5, don't be discouraged, 9dpo is so early, especially if you're not testing with fmu. Try again tomorrow morning or the day after. I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Fairy, busy sounds good! Perfect weather for some cuddling anyway. Hope you catch that eggy and get a nice strong Christmas bfp!

Lilmac, how are you doing at the moment. Any symptoms yet?

Sweetpea, hope the nausea keeps getting better.

AJ, how's it going? Are you testing soon?

Membas, LOVE the looking-at-your-cervix story! Haha. How's minimembas?

Everyone else: How are you? What's going on with you?

Have a lovely Nikolaus Day everyone!
Dazed Amy


EDIT: And here it is, my beautiful, beautiful second line! I don't know if you can see it very well but I swear it's pretty clear and definitely pink. DH's waiting for a stronger one, I'm hoping I can get him one by next week. GP appointment later today to see if I can get an early scan.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 6th Dec.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fairybabe

That's a great pink line Amyg. CAn see it just fine!!! 

Still beaming for you!!! Such happy happy news. 

Totally get the not wanting to jump up and down side of things, but with this, you must take each precious moment of joy and savour it. I have a great feeling about this for you! That line isn't even faint!! 

Yeehaa!!! Another BFP on our thread!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Amy I can see it clearly! Congrats mami! have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh my opk's have just arrived from amazon! That eggy will not escape!! Time to get poas!!! I want a Christmas BFP!!!!! Please Santa...I've been a good girl!! He he he

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

lol aww Fairy you will get your :bfp: by Xmas


----------



## zb5

That is a great second line Amygdala!! I bet it looks even better in person. :) Hope you can get an early scan to ease your mind, let us know how the appointment goes.

AFM, I think I will wait a while to test again. I know fmu is best, but I don't want to deal with either result in the morning and then have to rush off to work. We'll see how long I last.

Fairy, time to get busy!!


----------



## membas#1

amy, i could see that line without even making the picture big! that looks darker than my 10 DPO BFP test! CONGRATS! I know it's hard to get too excited right now but PMA this is a sticky bean for you! :yipee:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh that's a lovely aubergine Membas!!


----------



## lilmackate

Amy that line rocks!!! I bet if you tested yesterday it would have been positive! I am so off the wall happy for you! I told you when you listed all of your symptoms that if your weren't :bfp: I would be surprised!!! I meant that! YAY YAY YAY YAY awesome way for all of us to start the day!! This means that you and your BFF are bumping together that is so wonderful!!! Praise God I am so happy happy joy joy for you you!!

AFM I go in a couple hours to get my blood drawn and then tomorrow my results I was up till 3 am praying so hard I have two different prayer chains going for me and my babe I know that seems ridiculous that people would pray for my bean but I know that with God all things are possible and there isn't anything he can't do or handle I just have to hope that this is in His Will but nonetheless I am praying for it anyway. I was reading the Bible last night trying to calm my fears since I shouldn't be afraid I should trust in Him no matter what happens but a mothers heart can't help it I am human. God brought me to this verse:
[Joshua, 1, 9] Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.
I needed that!

As for symptoms nothing has really changed I can't tell if I have a tad bit of MS yet.... I just feel a bit off and after I eat my stomach just feels a bit yucky but nothing like with the boys but I try and remind myself that my MS didn't start till 6 weeks with Gaige and 7 weeks with Cayden and I didn't worry then because I was just blindly happy I had had the MC before Gaige the month before I conceived him but I didn't think it would ever happen again I mean i had found out I was pregnant then two days later started heavy bleeding so it hadn't really settled. What I am saying though is once you have a MC it steals the joy of a positive pregnancy test and steals the happiness that should be in the first trimester I mean with Cayden I was so Joyful from start to finish Gaige a bit cautious but I never obsessed over what I felt or didn't I really wish I would have written down the symptoms and weeks yadda yadda lol my boobs only slightly hurt I have gas and I am extremely fatigued and I can turn mean really quick especially if I don't eat and I am either not hungry or HUNGRY!! 
Please continue to pray for me I am so nervous about this blood draw because my results will basically tell me where I am and what happens next even if you don't pray if I cross your mind (just for me) would you say something quick :) 

ZB plenty of time for your :bfp: don't sweat the :bfn: because it can turn :bfp: in a matter of hours! 
At the rate we are getting bfps I bet we have a few a month over the next couple months but I would love love love for everyone to get them this magical month I have prayed for this thread and for my gallery thread so God IS good and we will see the lines I am sure of it! Amy did!!!! WOOOO HOOOO


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck with the bloods Lilmack! Rooting for you and minimac to be doing just fine!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Fairy!!


----------



## Shey

GL Kate with the bloods!

asfm have bad migraine. hate migraines. i get them once a month round that time of the month. hate it so much I always end up puking cause I get really bad migraines.


----------



## carbafe

Amy congrats !! :dance: :dust: I could see the line without making the pic lager ! 

ZB5 i hope your next !!!!

Lilmackate lots of :dust: I hope your blood results show good results.

Hope everyone else is well and the UK ladies are staying warm and safe in this crazy weather.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Shey and Carbafe!!! 
Shey feel better!! That sound miserable migraines are the worst! Try and lay down and rest!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah

*dances around* that's fantastic Amyg! And such a great line too, loving it :D Congratulations I'm super duper happy for you and will be hoping and praying for your sticky little bean :hugs:

ZB5 - Def a little early so I'm hoping it could still be BFP for you in a few days :dust:

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## Shey

Kate yea migraines are bad! I did lay down for a lil bit then went to get my son from daycare early cause I have class in an hr so I wanted to spend time with him and my sister texted me saying that her pitbull was put to sleep this morning she has had her since she was a puppy she was the best pitbull ever. :cry: I just feel like crying now. :cry:


----------



## lilmackate

It's so hard to loose an animal they are like family members.... :hugs: I hope your head feel better at least...


----------



## zb5

lilmack and Amy, I am keeping both of your little beans in my thoughts and wishing them a safe journey into 2nd tri! lilmack, I hope your blood test results come back great!

Shey, sorry about the migraine... those suck! I get them sometimes but mine aren't too bad as migraines go. I've never puked from one, but I almost have a few times. No fun! Sorry about your sister's dog too. :hugs:

AFM, I am feeling out this month. I have been spotting the past few days but it's been really hardly noticeable until today... now it is heavier so I think AF is coming. I started thinking about the future but it's depressing. I think we will miss the next two cycles due to waiting for my thyroid results, then we will miss the cycle after that cause I'll be traveling, then we can TTC one month, then I will be traveling again. And then it will be April! :cry: Sorry, I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I know I'm not out until the witch shows and this is not the witch... but it's her little friend the spotting gnome. :growlmad:

Okay... time to stop feeling sorry for myself and eat dinner!

P.S. membas, carbafe, and Dinah, your babies are all getting so big!! Papaya, eggplant... wow!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, big big :hugs:! I'm sorry to here about the spotting gnome (although, forgive me, that made me smile) but you know it's not over until the old hag shows up personally. Can you be sure you'll miss cycles because you're away? And is there any chance DH could come with you or visit you for a weekend at least? I think it's probably best not to look into the future too much. Especially with something as changeable as the female cycle, you might be worrying unnecessarily. I'll continue to root for some good news for you, you really deserve a change of luck!

Shey, sorry to hear about your migrane. I used to get those and they do suck. Hope you feel better now.

Lilmac, when are you getting blood results?

AFM: Went to the doctors last night and it was a complete waste of time. I only went because after my mc I'd been told to come in asap after a positive test and they'd get me an early scan, so I was hoping for one before Christmas. I even said when I phoned up that I'm after an early scan and was told ok but I'd have to come in first. When I did though the gp (a man, who was being VERY patronising) basically told me there is no chance of an early scan and why would I want one anyway because if things are wrong there's nothing they can do. Of course that's not true. Knowing about my mmc 3 weeks earlier would have saved me a lot of (physical) pain, as the sac kept growing after baby had died. Knowing about an ectopic early might save one of your ovaries. Knowing there's no baby there BEFORE Christmas would save us and our families a lot of pain the long run. But not doing a scan saves the NHS a few pounds. :nope: He then went on to tell me how really that's a good thing, as it's letting nature take it's course. WTF??? Also said to not waste my money on a private scan as we won't see anything before 8 weeks. Really? I seem to remember a heartbeat at 6 1/2 last summer. Then he tried to make me shut up by giving me a prescription charge exemption form and offering me folic acid. Gee, thanks, that makes me feel better. Bottom line: He was arrogant, patronising, clearly very badly informed and a complete waste of time. Not amused.
On a brighter note: I had to battle the foot of fresh snow we had yesterday to get to the surgery and of course I got stuck when I was trying to leave. I tried for about 5 minutes and then two lovely ladies came out of their (very posh btw) house, got some showels and dug me out. That really made my day. How very kind of them! So I'll go back and bring them some wine and Christmas cookies. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, apologies for the novel there...


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I can't believe that man practices medicine I think cold hearted jerks like that shouldn't be allowed people come to them seeking comfort and care not atitude! I'm furious for you what a piece of pooh! 

My results should be in by four tomorrow it's 1:30 am now these bloods should be very telling about what's going on my numbers should be above 450 minimum and ideally around or more than 600.... 600 is a double of every 48 hours I want higher than that though... Tbh I don't expect good news I'm trying to have faith but my human mind and body is so weary I'm a mess but I'm hoping God surprises me :)


----------



## Amygdala

lilmackate said:


> Tbh I don't expect good news I'm trying to have faith but my human mind and body is so weary I'm a mess but I'm hoping God surprises me :)

I understand that you're weary, I would be too. But this LO is going to be ok. Your numbers are going to be just fine, minimac will grow and prosper and next Christmas you'll send us all pictures of minimac in a teeny tiny Santa costume. That's how it's going to be, I know it. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you so much! :cry: I just think I'm cracking under this stress it's crazy hard waiting 24 days to find out if everything is good...... Lol but who's counting...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, what a lame doctor! Do you think you'll try to get a private scan? And when do those home dopplers start to work? It must be very stressful worrying about little bean in there. Although I guess a home doppler could be even more stressful if you couldn't find bean at first when it's still small. :wacko:

AFM, I am feeling a bit better. I had a nice cry to DH, about baby stuff and about some work stuff. After a while he said, "Oooh, waaait a minute. I know what's going on..." He was going to say it's "that time of the month", except he's not allowed to say that phrase. I started laughing hysterically because he knew I tested last night, and if he knew anything about biology then he would know OF COURSE it's that time of the month! Then the cat jumped on his head. That always lightens the mood too... :haha:


----------



## zb5

lilmack, I'm thinking of you and your bean! And your hcg levels! Hope you get good news tomorrow - I believe in minimac!


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: zb I really hope you don't start I hope you're having ib!


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, another tosser doctor strikes again!! GOsh, just makes you appreciate the rare good ones when you do find them. You should be able to see a sac on a scan at about 5 and a half weeks is my understanding. I wonder if he would be willing to let "nature take it's course" if he keeled over. Sorry, harsh i know, but he's annoyed me. Insensitive idiot. 
Maybe rebook with a diff GP if the practice has more than one? Or self-refer to the EPU? The one decent thing the consulatnat's letter said to me was that as soon as i know i am preg again i can ring them and book an early scan. Didn't mention my GP at all. Privately, there are companies out there that will do it for £99. I know cos i looked it up last time. Hang in there! 

Zb, i hope it's not the witch's advance party!! And like Amyg said, you never know how things will pan out over the next few months. Sounds stressful though. SO you take care.

Shey, migraines suck. Hope it's gone now. And sorry to hear about the doggy. Pets reall can become part of the family. I would loose the plot if anything happened to our two dogs.

Lilmack, looks like you are about 5 hours behind the uk? So your bloods should come back later tonight our time! I'll be checking in to see how you are doing!! Hope all is well! 

Sweetpea, guess you are stil feeeling sickly? That's really really nasty waht you 've been going through! 

Carbafe, Dinah, Membas, hope you are all getting big and round! (In the nicest possible way!).

AJ and Coco? What news?

Cd12 here. We need to get our act together and get some serious bd in. Not managed it really so far in this last week. We've had guests, adn DH is sooo tired and needing a break (from work!) at th emoment. Want to pace it a bit more too so i don't get another yeast infection! No sign of excitement on last night's opk. Just as well! 

Can't believe how darn cold it still is over here. Novelty has definitely worn off.

Take care today girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Zb5 I hope the spotting is IB :flower:

amyg I am so pissed off on your behalf hon :hugs: the way that gp spoke to you is simply disgusting. Can you bypass him and speak to a mw? 

Fairy babe get to it girl! Hope you find some time for lots of :sex:

Shey hope the migraine passed 

Take care all
dinah


----------



## zb5

Good morning everyone!


----------



## lilmackate

Ladies my numbers came back 202 that's bad they are going to wait one more week but things are grim.... I'm going away for a while I'm so heart sick....


----------



## zb5

So sorry lilmac :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Lilmack. I have no words. 
Just sending you all the love and prayers in the world.
I understand needing the time off BnB. Just cos you might go away doesn't mean we won't be thinking of you!
Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5...I shall follow Santa's orders very shortly.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Lilmac, I am so sorry to read that. I hope with every fibre of my being that the numbers don't mean the worst. It's understandable that you want some time off but know that we're all thinking of you and rooting for your LO. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Santa!! I love my lovely hat! It's like a cross between a Santa hat and a wizard cap! I shall wear it around the house in this cold weather and look like wee willie winkie! Thank you very much!!

Santa here must post the gift to the mystery recipient this week!

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Lilmac I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Here's the video update I gave youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAIaE4n9PUo


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh lilmack hunni. Just watched your video. I hear you, really i do. Don't try and make any decisions right now. Just be nice to yourself. 
Can i ask...did the doc say that the slow rise means for sure things aren't working out...does he think that sometimes things can start slow then improve? 
Hugs
Fairyxx


----------



## lilmackate

they said based on my numbers I am only 1-2 weeks along like 3-4 weeks but as we know I charted I know better. The told me not to hang onto false up but not to give up either....so who knows this just all feels so familiar...


----------



## membas#1

lil :hugs: sorry to hear that. I really hope that it's just a slow start and things will improve. Do not give up hope yet hun.
:hugs:


----------



## zb5

:hugs: lil, I agree with Fairybabe, it's natural to think to the future but don't try to make any decisions right now. I hope your doctor can give you some answers as well. Take care of yourself hon. I will still be hoping for your bean to hang on. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning girls.

Cd13 here and zip of interest to report. For some reason i think i will ovulte on cd17. Now where i got that day from is anybody's guess!!! But there we go.

Hey Amyg, how you doing? How are you feeling in yourself? Hope minimyg is burrowing in nicely and getting snug and warm. 

Zb5, how you doing?

Membas, enjoy your break from work! Put your feet up, balance a nice cuppa on the bump and relax!! 

Lilmack, thinking of you honey and hoping for a miracle. 

Hope the rest of you girls are doing good. Sweetpea, really hope the m/s is wearing off!

Right. Gotta brave the cold. Brrrrr. 

Fairyx xx


----------



## zb5

The :witch: is here... grumble grumble. :growlmad: And for those who asked earlier, I'm not totally sure I will miss all those cycles due to traveling, but it's pretty likely. My cycles are not exactly predictable but don't tend to be off by more than a few days either. We'll see, there's a first time for everything. Blargh.


----------



## Fairybabe

:hugs: Zb5
Boooo for the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:witch:

Go have a glass of wine. Seeing as you can. And crack open the smoked salmon, the pate and have a hot bath. 

Hopefully over the coming months things will work out that you and DH get to be in the right place at the right time together! 

Fairy says "You will get your BFP!" (cue wave of wand and fluttering around...very panto!)

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

ZB I'm so sorry about the witch!! If you want to come and drink with me I would love it lol "Cheers to getting pregnant soon" :hugs:


----------



## zb5

:wine: Cheers! Guess I get to go wine tasting over Christmas...


----------



## carbafe

Lil I am so sorry to hear about your numbers but I hope like the others said it is just a slow start and your little bean is safe. :hugs:

ZB5 sorry AF got you. I hope you and Hubby can get some :sex: in soon. I hope you enjoy some nice mulled wine over Christmas:wine:

Fairy hope Santa bring you and DH a nice :bfp: in your stockings so lots of :sex: 

Amy I hope bean is snug and safe :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to Christmas. I sent off my Santa gift yesterday but the post is a bit mad here at the moment to I hope it makes it before Christmas :shrug:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: zb, sorry to hear the darn witch got you! But like the other girls said, enjoy some nice wine!

Lil, I am hoping so hard for you that little bean is just off to a slow start and will surprise everyone with soaring numbers come the next blood draw. Stay positive and hang in there, it's def not over yet. 

Amyg, YAYYYY!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well!

AFM, went off the IV for 36 hours, got miserably sick again so got put back on. Reglan was never stopped so they are thinking that I need a combo of that and the fluids to keep me on an even keel. My hands and wrists are getting so sore from being stuck so many times, and they are running the fluids quickly which means the IV sites get worn out quickly :( But, all in the name of little pea so have been trying to stay positive and hoping that the MS will totally subside soon and I can get off of all this stuff. FX'd it goes away for the holidays!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you sweetpea I hope that too!!
I can't believe you have MS so bad!! I really hope it flat out stops for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Thanks for your AF condolences ladies, it looks like it was a false alarm! :shrug: Stupid spotting... really tricked me this time! I really don't think I'm pregnant, so I will save your condolences for a few more days. I'll put off the wine too, if only because I think we will eat Burger King for dinner and I just don't think wine will go well with that. :haha:

Sweetpea, what crazy MS! Are you stuck in the house all day because of the IV? You must be getting bored! Or can you take out the IV for a few hours if you really need some fresh air? Have you had to stay home from work this whole time?

Carbafe, I do like mulled wine! DH's sister works in the wine business so I am expecting over the holidays we will go tasting or do something wine-related! Maybe I can convince her to make mulled wine. :)

Amygdala, how's everything going?? Okay, it's only been a couple days but how are your symptoms? Have you told your best friend you will be real life bump buddines yet?? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, does that mean you're late now? When are/were you expecting AF? I'd definitely stay off the wine and salmon for a few days, just in case!

SweetPea, you poor poor thing. Your ms really does sound aweful! Here's hoping that it'll leave you alone by the holidays at least!

Lilmac, I still have faith in your bean. I know you need to prepare yourself for the worst right now but I'll keep believing in them for you. As others have said, let's hope it's just a bit of a slow start. Either way, you've got to take one day at a time. Don't try to decide your whole future just now, just be good to yourself and get through this, whatever the outcome. You're in my thoughts, all the time, and I'm sure that goes for everyone else here as well. :hugs:

AFM, no real symptoms yet, just the occasional bout of nausea or tiredness and that lovely warm pressure that probably comes from bloating. :haha: I'm optimistic but carefully. I have a doc's appointment on the 27th where they'll do a transvaginal scan and we'll hopefully see a heartbeat. I think I'll feel better after that.
Oh, my friend knows by the way. Phoned her just after I got my bfp, in tears. :D


----------



## zb5

Nope, not late really. When I thought I had AF this morning, it would have been a day or two early. :shrug:

Amygdala, I like your new ticker! So you will be 6-7 weeks at your scan? Exciting! I think your little bean will be just fine. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea!! YOu have graduated from 1st tri!!!:happydance::happydance:

Sorry the m/s is still flooring you. Am soooo convinced it's a boy for you in there. Are you gonna find out at the 20week scan?

Lilmack, i agree wtih the others. I don't beleive in raising false hope, but...over on the TTC after AL thread, one woman had very similar, v low hcg, posted it was all over, then the following blood test they had sky rocketed. She is now in 2nd tri. JUst focus on one day at a time until the docs say to you for sure what is what. Hang in there!

Amyg, scan on 27th??? Am soooo excited for you! I guess you mean Dec? That's not far away. Yay! Minimyg will be doing just fine. 

Oooh Zb5.....implantation bleed?? You ain't out yet girly!

Carbafe and Dinah, hope you doing well too.

Santa is going to post his gift today (hopefully). 

AFM: Well, (TMI alert!), DH and I had the BEST :sex: last night!!! Our poor neighbours! If that doesn't get the wee :spermy::spermy: in the right place i don't know what will! Hopefully the eggy won't wait too long to appear and they can all be lying in ambush. cd14 at the mo. So still more action to pack in before the egg pings! Go spermies and egg(s) go!!!! 

Right. Lots to do!

Have a good day my lovely girls.

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Santa has posted the gift. 

Shey...i see from your tickers you are getting married????? Tell us MORE!!!! Congrats girl!

Fairyxx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I am trying to find that thread and having no luck do you know where it was? If not that's ok maybe I am just grasping for hope.... You ladies are all so wonderful!!!!!!

I will be mailing out my santa gift on Saturday :) I really hope it makes it for Christmas I have been so distracted with everything I haven't done much of anything I have zero shopping done... :( but I do know what I am sending to my secret person :) I will have it in the mail Saturday :)


----------



## Fairybabe

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-148-bfps-594.html

Lilmack, above is the link to the page on the thread where BizyBee says her HCG hasn't risen (it was 145 on her previous test to the one posted on that page as 165. As you can see from her ticker, she is now 18wks preg). I know her scenario was different (she was undergoing ivf and was given lovenox, a drug i hear girls from the US mentioning), but it's just to show miracles can happen. 

Howare you doing?

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

I have some hope back!!!!! :) I believe the prayers are working!!!!
First was on Monday the level of 202 or 208 The second is just now!! It looks like bean is fighting oh please keep fighting bean!
 



Attached Files:







hcg202.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









pgtesthope4.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

Lil--that's great. I'm hoping really hard for you and your bean!

Got my santa mail out today--hope I did the address correctly! I did it as it was listed but the guy at the post office was confused, but we went with it!

Getting ready for vacation again! yay! i'll be able to keep in touch just maybe not for a few days. 

Hope you all have a great weekend. More soon~


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, that's a great second line in that right picture! Definitely much stronger than a few days ago! Go minimac!

Membas, hope you have a lovely time on holiday! Where are you going?

AFM: 4 weeks today! I know, it's ridiculously early anyway but I'll feel better once I get through the weekend without AF. Will book an external scan for 23rd I think, just to make sure things are in the right place before we tell our families. The appointment on the 27th is a proper check-up (privately paid for in Germany as no-one will do it here :( ) so I'll still go. But it'd be so much easier if we'd at least seen the yolk sac in the right place. And of course a heart beat would be absolutely amazing but I won't get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, it's been a while. I just had a lot of reading to catch up on!...
Firstly Amyg!! CONGRATULATIONS! :D I can't belive you are 4 weeks already! Great news.

Dinah I have to say National Lampoons is a family tradition too!! We love it!

All good thanks Fairy, how are you?

Lilmac, sorry about the stress you've had to go through in the past week but I'm glad that the latest news is good :) :hugs:

Hope you are OK ZB.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy, we plan on finding out at the 20 week scan, have it booked for January 24th. Have been having a gut feeling that it is maybe a boy for about a month now... we will see if we are right!

Zb, yep stuck in the house the entire time :( I think if I would take it outside the IV bag would freeze, it's 15 degrees F here right now, brrr! TV is getting sooo boring but it's hard to really do much with the pole and things... it's a pain to get into the bathroom let alone do much else! DH had to help give me a bath last night because I can't get the IV site wet but I just felt filthy. I have a tube coming out of my belly too that can't get wet either so it was quite the feat! Was exhausted by then end of it but felt much better afterwards. To answer your other question, I've been off work since last Thursday as you can't take the IV to work... I have a dr appt in an hour and they will tell me if I can go off it or not so FX'd that I can and that it doesn't make me sick again to go off it. The other pump in my belly will stay but that is in a little shoulder bag that I can take to work. This is the first time that I have not been able to work since getting this job :( But, my boss is wonderful and keeps telling me that they will just be waiting for me to get back and to take care of myself and baby first, I adore her. 

How are all the rest of you? Lil, any more news on betas? Amyg, that sicky feeling getting any worse? Fairy, hope hope HOPE you catch the eggy!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, SweetPea, best of luck for your appointment! Hope you can get ridd of the pesky IV soon. No more sicky feeling here yet, just a lot of tiredness. I guess I'd feel calmer with more symptoms but after reading how you are at the moment, I'm not going to wish for MS. :D Really hope you feel better soon!

Coco, thanks! What's going on with you just now?

Shey??? You're getting married and you haven't told us? Spill girly!

Fairy, how's the egg hunt going? Are you an exhausted Fairy yet?

Lilmac, don't know if you're here but if you are: How are you? Do you have something to keep you busy over the weekend?

AFM: 4 weeks today and can't quite believe it. I keep having niggling little cramps that feel just like AF and I'm a bit anxious that she might show up after all this weekend. BUT my tests are getting progressively darker and so far no sign of the witch, so really I have no reason to believe anything's wrong. I've got an early (external) scan booked for the 23rd, so just under 2 weeks. I so hope we might be able to see a heartbeat then, even if that would be quite early at 5+6...


----------



## Shey

hehe okie dokie Amy I'll tell ya'll hehe here goes

Ok so my BF and I have been together for 11months but in between those 11months we took a break but we couldn't stay away from each other so we are back with one another. We were suppose to get married in dec 2011 but decided to get married dec 2012. I told him I wanted a winterwonderland and nye wedding and he agreed. So we have 753 days left til our wedding, so we have alot to do and before that we want to have a baby. He has a 4 yr old son with his ex wife and of course I have a son with my ex. So we both want to have a lil girl and we have names picked out. For girl its Isabella Rose and Sarah Denise. For boy its Edward Masen and Leo Wyatt. We have known each other for like 5 or 6 years and feel that it's time for us to settle down with each other. We met in his msn group Youth Gone Wild and when he was down visiting family back in 2005. We hit it off real well. I've never met his family yet, but his exwife and I are good friends so she is ok with me being in their son's life. We are hoping that when I do get Prego again that I don't mc like I did back in June :cry:


----------



## lilmackate

Congrats Shey!!!!!

I am here I haven't stayed away I just cant!! lol you all mean too much to me :) I have more bloods on Monday but I called asking if they would do an u/s instead or in addition too so I am waiting for them to call me back with an answer...... I am praying for a miracle!!!

I sent out my Santa Gift :) it should be there in 3-5 b day :) EDIT I just checked they said it may be there as late as the 20th RAHHH but at least before Christmas!! Sorry Secret person!!!


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea OMG your MS sounds horrendous ! You poor thing ! But at least its for a good cause which can help you through a bit better than if you were just ill ! I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

Lil your newest test def looks stronger so keep up those positive thoughts. I hope you Monday appointment brings good news. 

Amy I am glad you are feeling good and you have managed to get a check up in Germany and the early scan. I hope they will give you some reassurance. 

Congrats Shey ! I love weddings. I just sat and watched my wedding DVD again tonight :haha: Luckily DH is on his Christmas night out or he would have been shaking his head at me :flower: 

Membas I hope you have a good holiday. Where are you off too ??

ZB5 oooo interesting maybe the witch is not on her way at all and it is that little eggy getting comfy :dust:

Fairy sounds like you and DH are having fun :winkwink: Swim boys swim :dust:

Coco hello hope your well :flower:

My goodness such a lot going on in this tread at the moment :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies!

Lilmac, that second test defo looks like it's a fat darker line to me!!! Great idea to ask for a scan. I think that will put your mind at ease so much more than just a blood test. here's hoping.

That said, i'm gonna have to wait to see your results. DH and I are off with the bow wows for a week in the country. Yay!! And off line too. So I hope when i come back online on Sunday next week, the news is all good!! Can we sneak in anymore BFPs in the time i am away?? Anyone??
 
Bit more of a pink line on the OPK. Not a positive yet. Todayis CD15. So DH and i will just have to stay busy. D'oh. Never mind eh??! I am determined to catch this eggy. And if it means we have to make good use of a cosy cottage and word burning stove to enhance the mood, it can only mean an extra special BFP. Amyg, not tired yet!! Still firing on all cylinders!! LOL. Just hope the nasty yeast infection STAYS AWAY.

Sweetpea, you poor thing. That M/s SUCKs. I'm glad your boss is being supportive. It makes such a difference when that happens. Glad you think it's a boy too. I'm convinced and can't wait to see your scan results!! Time will fly and you'll be posting super cool pics sooner than you know!

Amyg, also rooting for your early scan!!! At least i'll be back to see the answers for that one. Sooo excited for you. Yay!!! So hope i'm just behind you! Might be a tad too early for a heartbeat then, but at least you should be able to see that something is there nd fitting the dates. 

Carbafe, yo are right, there's loads happening here!

Shey, so pleasd for you!! Glad you adn your man have set a date! Have you got a venue booked already then? And a winter wedding sounds beautiful.

Membas, enjoy your break. Put those feet up. We don't want reports of swollen ankles!!! 
Coco, glad all si well.

Right. Hopefully i'll just be in the going nuts stage of my 2ww when i am next online. BTW, i'm not taking ANY tests (apart from OPKs) away with me!! No temptation that way. And i know you guys would give me hell if i tested before 10dpo!! 

Take care all of you. I'll be thinking of you. 

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy that sounds so romantic!! I would say take me with you but that would totally rain on your parade of baby making lol Just know that here in Ohio of the USA I am so very JEALOUS!! :)

I am feeling better about it I actually just had a wave of sickness and also my test from this morning is a smidge darker than the one last night I really think this bean is fighting and I am now expecting good news I no longer feel dread....... I really have been praying hard for a miracle!! So that's a happy note but but but my doctors have made me frustrated the nurse said she would call me back to let me know about the scan on Monday well 4:30 rolls around and nothing so I call and the OFFICE IS CLOSED RAHHH they close at 4 on Fridays so now I don't know about Monday I bet they make me wait I am SOOOO done with these number games I really don't want another blood draw I ONLY want an u/s I believe God is in control not my numbers and with my losses my numbers only creaped up and held and hardly ever jumped I never got dark tests (as you all remember lol) 

Sweetpea I really hope you feel better and that this sickness goes away vvvvv soon!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies. Well my BF wants to get married at the Harry Potter Theme Park in Orlando, but we also talked bout having one in Central Park so we still have 752 days til our wedding. Im sure we'll get a venue picked out soon. still trying to think of places. I already have a theme and dressed picked out. So we shall see. I'll keep ya'll posted on that.

But for now Im hoping all ya'll lovely ladies get your :bfp:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, hope you have a wonderful week away! Sometimes just a change of scenery can take the pressure off ttc, especially the tww. So I hope you can enjoy yourself and think about other things and then come back with only a few days left till testing. Re: Yeast infection, I think what helped me the second month was pre-seed. It balances ph "down there" and I'm convinced it's what keep my infection at bay. Then used Canesten cream for 3 days in my tww and I'm now completely infection free. Worth a try maybe?

Lilmac, I'm rooting for you and minimac. You two are in so many people's thoughts and prayers, I think you're due a miracle! And the darker tests are definitely a good sign. Are they darker than your others ever were? Mine are getting darker too but soooo slowly. It's only Internet cheapies but they're still nowhere near as dark as the control line. There should be some frers in the post for me, if they ever get delivered after this sudden outburst of winter. :D


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies!

Sweetpea, I'm so glad your boss is being supportive! That's just one thing you don't need to be worrying about now, you know? Hope you can get the IV out soon. If the pump is really working to help the MS then maybe you will be able to drink enough fluids to stay nice and hydrated as well? Well here's hoping! Are you supposed to be drinking Gatorade or anything to stay hydrated?

Amygdala, so exciting about the next two appointments! I hope everything looks great.

Lilmac, that is great that the test is getting darker! I'm really rooting for you and minimac. Hope your doctor's office gets back to you soon. I swear, even the nicest doctors seem to have crazy people staffing their offices. :growlmad:

Fairy, have a lovely time out in the country! Is this an early Christmas present for you and DH?

Membas have a good time on your vacation too!

Shey, congrats on planning your wedding! Harry Potter theme park would be fun! Central park would be fun too. Actually, DH and I spent NYE in New York one year. We spent a lot of time walking around Central Park and it was beautiful. No snow, but it started raining in the afternoon and we had to stop walking!

Coco, hope everything is going well with you!

AFM, CD1 today. AF is here and it's the real thing this time. I think I am feeling extra bad this month because now my thyroid is supposed to be fixed but I still didn't get pregnant. :wacko: Also, THREE friends have announced their pregnancies on facebook this week! Okay, I knew about two of them already, but seriously. THREE?? I did take advantage of free wine at a work Christmas party today, so at least I enjoyed CD1 a little... :wine:


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs: Zb5, sorry the witch got you! But don't be too disheartened. Your thyroid is just getting back to normal so really, this is your first month trying. I know when AF comes it feels like you'll never get that :bfp: but you will. You have about 1/3 chance every time you're trying, so this month doesn't mean anything yet. I know, that doesn't help with the disappointment but hopefully it'll help you get some pma back for when you're trying again. 2011 is going to be your year, I can feel it!


----------



## lilmackate

Shey I like the HP idea lol :) 

ZB I am so sorry the witch got you sweetie.... what now are you WTT or are you going ahead a trying??

Amy you are so sweet thank you for your email and your encouragment it means a lot to me. I am just trying to pass the time Tuesday feels like forever but we shall see I am hoping for and u/s on Monday.. Please keep praying for me I really am asking hard for a miracle and I would love to kiss and hug minimac in August :)


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies...just a few seconds to check in. Lil--hope your tests all turn out fine...I've got everything crossed for you.

ZB--sorry about witch, enjoy a few glasses of wine! Your time is coming soon :)

we have been so busy visiting family, but wanted to jump on and say hello to my ladies.

my family threw me a surprise baby shower today! it was really nice and a huge surprise. both DH and i were very surprised and extremely grateful for all the things we received. 

now a relaxing week with my parents at their house, they will work all day, so DH and I will do holiday baking, wrapping presents for my parents, and just quiet relax time before the rest of the family shows up friday for an early christmas on saturday. lots of kiddos around and great fun. today at our shower we had our 5 nieces (2 were not there), 2 nephews, and 2 other kiddos that are distantly related. so many kids--it was great fun.

well, better get off here....will check in again tomorrow. :)


----------



## lilmackate

Membas wow a surprise baby shower that sounds so wonderful! I'm so glad your family did that for you what a special moment! I hope you had fun and took a bunch of pictures! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hello morning sickness, my old friend! Come to join us for the holidays? I know we've not always seen eye to eye but I'd love for you to stay for the next 8 weeks so I'll know that our LO is ok. Although Christmas dinner with you might be a challenge.

Hi Membas! Your surprise baby shower sounds lovely, I wish we got them here! And your family Christmas sounds wonderful as well, hope you enjoy every second of it!

Lilmac, I have everything crossed for you and minimac! I so hope you'll have some good news for us by the end of the day!

How's everyone else? All the pregnant ladies doing fine? How's the ms SweetPea? How are you today zb5? And AJ, are you still around? Hope everyone has a good start to the week! :dust:


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! :wave:

membas, glad you are having a fun time with family! The surprise baby shower sounds awesome. So many nieces! Your little girl will have lots of cousins to play with. :)

Amygdala, glad...ish to hear about the morning sickness. Hope it sticks around just enough to show that everything's fine and goes away by 2nd tri. :)

lilmack, I'm hoping you can get a scan tomorrow and some awesome hcg numbers on Tuesday. :hugs:

AFM, I was feeling really cruddy on CD1 but today is CD3 and I'm feeling more upbeat. I'm not in a huge rush to get pregnant, I would just feel better if I knew for sure it would happen for us. If someone told me I would get pregnant in exactly one year that would be fine! It's just not knowing that kills me. But I spent a long while perusing the BFP announcements and checked out stories of people who take between 1 month and years to get pregnant... it is comforting to see that most people do eventually, somehow!

Anyway, today we went to a party with the recently announced pregnant couple (the ones who were bragging about getting it on the first try, and how opk's and temping are for crazy people!) I was afraid I would really not be able to handle talking to a bubbly, glowing pregnant woman but it turns out it was quite the opposite, she's not enjoying being pregnant at all. :( So... that cut down on my jealousy real fast! Now I just feel really bad for her.

Oh, and to answer your question lilmac, we are waiting again this month. :wacko: Doctor's orders. I hope hope hope we get the OK from the doc when I have my next blood test mid January. I should hear about it right around Ov of my next cycle, so I hope it's before Ov so we can real quick get some :sex: in! But for now, waiting. Bleah.


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I am glad you have MS that's a really awesome sign!!!! I really hope you barf alot LOL sorry but I would love to be barfing (well not really but...) :) Yay sweetie!!

ZB I hope you had fun at the party!! I don't get to do parties...not really.. well we did go to a lego birthday party on Saturday but the star of the show was turning 7 :) 

Well they told me NO n.o. no ultrasound flat out!! I am calling my MIL soon I really hope she can find a way to get me one... :( I still go in for a blood draw at 3ish it's 12 now... so we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## zb5

lilmack, I am rooting for your blood test tomorrow!


----------



## Shey

Kate I hope the test goes well for ya and that the results are good. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

I'm still waiting for the results I will update as soon as I know anything.... I am so so AFRAID :(


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac :hugs:
Thinking of you!


----------



## lilmackate

Update... It's a miscarriage...AGAIN.... my number was only 588 so they told me to stop all meds and let my body take care of things I go back in a week for another blood draw to make sure numbers decrease and then on Tuesday I have an appointment to follow up. Thank you ladies.... I am so sad I am sick right now...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh lil I am so sorry to read that... I know nothing I say will help right now but please make sure to take care of yourself. You are such a strong person and I know that you will make it through this. We are all here for you to lean on if you need us darling. 

Huge :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I am so sorry Kate! lots and lots of :hugs: for you darling


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Lilmac, I am so sad with you. Life just isn't fair sometimes. But SweetPea's right, you're such a strong person and you WILL get through this and be happy again. Be patient and kind to yourself. I hope you're surrounded by people who care about you and will give you lots of hugs. One day at a time just now, you can do this! Whenever you need to unload, you know where I am. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## membas#1

lil :hugs: i'm so sorry sweetie. hang in there and take some time to do what you need to do for yourself. :hugs: many thoughts with you.


----------



## Dinah

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this Lil. Take care of yourself, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## zb5

So sorry lil. Tons of hugs to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Take care of yourself.


----------



## lilmackate

I'm ok ladies I'm not as messed up this time as I was last time it's like I am numb maybe that will change once bleeding starts but as of now I have no bleeding or cramping I really wish it would just be done with :(
P.S. Thank you all so much!!!! :hug:


----------



## Amygdala

I know what you mean I think. I had that feeling of numbness for a long time. But I actually thought it was a good thing, better than the pain. I hope things don't get too bad for you when they start to happen and that you'll get them over with soon so you can start to heal. You will get through this as well and things will get better. :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

So sorry to hear that Lil :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

I hope everyone is ok... it's been really quite... :hug: ladies!


----------



## Amygdala

It has been! How's everyone doing?

Lilmac, how are you holding up? I hope you have a lot of people who love you looking after you. :hugs:

AJ and zb5, how are you these days?

How are all the pregnant ladies?

AFM, I'm ok. Perpetually shattered and eating like a pig at the moment. Tonight, my cousin from Hungary will arrive here. He's staying with us for anything between a few days and 4 months. I'm really looking forward to seeing him but I have to admit I'm also a bit apprehensive about having to socialise and be a good host when all I want to do is sleep. At least I'm not sick much yet I guess. Although I'm fully expect that to start over Christmas, when I'll be 6 weeks.


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! It has been a while. I've been off in my own little world. I'm possibly having a really big setback at work. It's still unclear how bad it is. Anyway, I was really freaking out for a few days, but now I'm doing a bit better... It really helps that my supervisor and my coworkers are nice! (Not always true of my supervisor... but at least she is being nice right now.) Anyways, I'm also just trying to accept that setbacks are a part of life, so important in many aspects of life!

Amygdala, a cousin possibly staying for 4 months??? Could get a bit tiring! Hope it all goes well and he enjoys sleeping a lot. :)

Lilmac, hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, zb5, setbacks suck. The joys of phddom (or should that be phdship?)! Hope it's not as bad as it looks now. You're right though, setbacks are part of life, especially of phd life, and you'll deal with it either way. Hope your supervisor stays supportive. Mine's off on sabbatical for the whole of 2011, so that should be interesting.
I wouldn't actually mind my cousin staying for a while. We've got a spare room and like people around and if he finds a job he'll pay us some rent as well. Cheaper for him and helps us save for little almond. It's just the initial few days where i will feel i need to entertain him, before you get used to each other. Will be funas well though.


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--just checking in--still on vacation, and gearing up for more family to arrive this weekend. did loads of baking yesterday and this morning just getting some work done while it's quiet. it seems anytime i take time off in december i end up working part of that vacation--it's just so hard to get ready for another school term in a short amount of time. so today--some scheduling. 

otherwise all is well. had a nasty stomach thing wednesday--spent most of the day in bed and the bathroom. felt better yesterday but not 100%, hoping today is even better...so far so good, woke up really hungry. lost 4 pounds in 1 day but sure that is just water weight and the fact that my intestines were completely cleaned out by mid morning--ugh. anyways--hoping the rest of my vacation is smooth! :)

lil--thinking of you and hope you are doing well.
hope all the other ladies are doing well too...zb, setbacks suck but they definitely have their role in life. :) chin up.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies I'm just waiting for the bleeding and cramping :( it really sucks every dose of progesterone I miss breaks my heart it's like I feel like I am failing my bean but the doctor said it wasn't viable so.... I don't know anymore :(


----------



## lilmackate

How do we know if our person got their gift.... I just want to make sure it arrived...

How is everyone? I hope all is well!


----------



## Amygdala

I had a card through the door yesterday saying there's a parcel for me at the post office. So I'm assuming that my parcel from Santa. Anyone still missing theirs?


----------



## zb5

I haven't gotten mine yet! Today I finally got around to putting up Christmas decorations, listened to Christmas music, and took DH Christmas shopping for his family. It is really starting to feel like the holidays. :)

lilmack, hope you are holding up okay. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw zb5, that sounds lovely! We haven't got a tree this year because we're staying with family over the holidays, so the house just doesn't feel like Christmas yet. But I'll start packing later on which will hopefully create some more Christmas spirit. We're also going out to buy some wallpaper, so DH can start on the nursery when he's off next week. :cloud9:


----------



## lilmackate

I haven't gotten mine yet either but I tracked the package I sent and it said delivered so I'm hoping it made it...


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mine got backordered so now it might arrive to my person a day or two after Christmas, dammit! :dohh: I did receive my gift, very pretty!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooohoooo ladies i'm back!!!!:hi:

Lilmack, i'm soooo sorry the news wasn't good. Been thinking of you all week. Sending you hugs.

Zb5, sorry the witch got you. But you can have a truly festive Christmas! And in one month time, when January is getting boring, you can get busy!!

Well, we had a LOVELY time away. The dogs loved the farm we stayed on and we did lots of walking. Big snow dump on Fri night tho, so we had to dig ourselves off the farm with the help of the owner!! Then we got stuck on the country roads...our car just couldn't grip enough to go up the hills. So a lovely man with a 4x4 stopped and towed us over the hill! But then we got stuck on another one! So another local man stopped in his 4x4 and towed us over 2 hills and then followed us to the main road!! It was just sooo lovely to be given so much help by strangers. We stayed wit hfriends last night and then made it back home an hour ago. Wanna go back to the farm!!

Well, i had an interesting ovulation experience. Got a positive opk last sunday. Sunday eve and all day through monday a had a sharp boring pain over my right ovary. Had another positive opk mon eve. Then tested again at bedtime and it was v v slightly lighter. And somewhere between 10 and 11pm on the monday eve, pain just vanished. Temps didn't rise til weds morning though, but i think i ovulated around 11pm on Monday eve!! And it takes 24hrs plus for progesterone to rise. So although FF will say that i ovulated Tues, i say late mon eve! So i make today 6DPO. Gonna test on thurs. Oh and today in the car coming home have had some sharp pains in uterus area. Sooooooo hoping this is a BFP brewing!! Am hopeful cos we got LOTS of holiday BD'ing in!!! 

Right. Hope Santa's gift made it to the recipient!! 

Big hello to all you girls!!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ooh Fairy getting very excited for you!! Sounds like you had an absolutely lovely time away and what a nice thing to read about all the help you got on the way home, things like that always make the world seem right again.

Can't wait to see your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairyyyyy!!! :happydance: That sounds soooo promising. Will keep everything crossed for a nice Christmas :bfp: for you!


----------



## zb5

Welcome back Fairy! Your vacation sounds lovely! Hope what you were feeling was an extra special Christmas egg getting ready. :) Isn't fun having crazy snow like that?

Amygdala, we are traveling for Christmas too but I like to put up the decorations anyway. Our tree is a 2 foot tall plastic one... so not a huge deal to put up! :D


----------



## Shey

i haven't got mine yet either. and I havent been able to find something really nice for the person I got. :(


----------



## Amygdala

Shey, that's a shame! Is it someone in the US at least so you've still got a chance to make it before Christmas? It would be such a shame if someone was missing out, especially after they've sent off their gift to someone else.


----------



## lilmackate

How are you feeling Amy?


----------



## carbafe

I sent off my gift at the start of December so hopefully it gets there in time for Christmas !

Nothing arrived here yet though. I think everyone's post has gone mad in the UK though 

Fairy sounds like a great week away :)

Hope everyone is getting in the Christmas mood :D


----------



## lilmackate

When can we share who had who..... I really want to know lol and I am not sure if my package I sent had any info in it I went to Amazon baby :) It's my favorite place to shop!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Dinah, has Santa visited you? 

Hey Lilmack, how you doing?

Amyg, what's the latest on minimyg? Hope all is well and you have plenty of preggy feelings (but not too severe! Don't want another Sweetpea level of sickness!)

Sweetpea, happy 15weeks!! Yay!!! Loved your bump pic in the journal. Looking lovely babyshaped!

AFM, was fine throughout the day but this evening quite crampy. Which could be either good or bad!! For some reason i really feel i am pregnant, but no obvious symptoms to declare. Hope i am right. PLEASE LET ME GET A BFP WITH MY FOREVER BABY!!! Temp dipped yesterday, and rose back up this morn. Please Santa, pleeeeease!!!

Hope everyone else doing well.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Amygdala said:


> I had a card through the door yesterday saying there's a parcel for me at the post office. So I'm assuming that my parcel from Santa.

False alarm, it was a present for a friend that I'd forgot I ordered. :haha: I think Carbafe is right about UK post, things might not actually arrive in time for Christmas. I really want to know whether the parcel I sent arrived in time as well, hope it does.



lilmackate said:


> When can we share who had who.....

Hm, don't know. I think we should have a guess once they arrive? Unless of course they have info in anyway. Mine for example has a signed card...



lilmackate said:


> How are you feeling Amy?

Awful, thanks for asking! :haha: Morning sickness has firmly gripped me today (well, most of the morning, mid-afternoon and evening sickness would be more appropriate) and DH is having to cook me pasta as we speak, despite having made something different for himself earlier. I thought he'd made pasta though and I just didn't manage the mental gear shift to anything else. Poor husband. He's not even complaining though, bless him. I'm also getting really really nervous about my scan on Thursday. But I guess the sickness is a good sign.

How are you Lilmac?

Fairy, when are you planning to test? And how are you doing with not testing yet? I can be your Fairypolice if you like. :haha:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, the morning sickness can only be a sign Minimyg is cracking on a pace in there!! Your DH sounds like he is being suitably devoted.

As for testing, well, Thurs morn. According to FF it will be 9dpo, but according to me and when i felt ov late last mon eve, then it will be day 10. Here's the thing, i would wait until Friday, but cos i have to start the progesterone pessaries as soon as i get a BFP, then i want to get a result as early as poss so i can start them as early as poss and make sure i have enough progesterone to keep baby in there. (no actual testing has been done of course to show i have low progesterone, just part of the big medical pat on the head. However i suspect it may be the case cos of my short luteal phase). Do you think maybe i should use some cheapies earlier? I mean, what's the earliest anyone has ever got a bfp on the internet cheapies? (Have got FRER's lined up for Thursday onwards!). 

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I got BFP on IC at 7 DPO... wondfo brand. It was darker on FRER, but it was just there enough on IC to be like 'hmmm', iykwim?


----------



## Amygdala

Both mine appeared on 10dpo and when I say "appeared" I mean "looked like they were possibly there after squinting at it for 10 minutes". I guess I'd decide by how upset you would be by lots of bfns in a row. I can understand why you'd want to, just be careful to not put yourself through too much. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls, thanks for the tips. Amyg, i know what you mean re putting yourself through too much. Both my positive tests have been faint ones at 10dpo before. So i guess i should just wait. They were negative before those dates. Thurs will be just about 10dpo according to me, and only 9 acc to FF, so i guess that'll do. Unless the ugly witch shows like last month! Temps still good today. But been feeling a bit emotional in an irritable slightly on the edge way, and a bit queasy. And crampy. But i can feel like that before AF. So just gotta watch and wait. It's hard to explain but i kind of don't want to know either way, unless someone can tell me "here is your bfp and this one is going to be fine". 

Hey Membas, how you doing? Are you on your break? You've been a bit quiet, hope all is well. 

Thinking of you Lilmack. I bet your boys are getting excited about Santa's imminent arrival!! How early will they have you up on Christmas morning??! 

Still not sure if we will get to my in-laws for Christmas, gotta wait and see how the weather progresses. 

Hellos to everyone else!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Shey, I'm sure your Santa will like whatever you pick for them. How about something like chocolates? That's what we are getting for the one person we are stumped on this year!

Amygdala, sounds like MS is in full force! Hope your scan goes well in just a few days!

Fairybabe, I really hope this is your sticky BFP hon!

And to everyone in the UK... wow, sounds like you have been having crazy weather for weeks and it is just getting crazier! Or maybe I am just hearing more about it because of everyone's Christmas travel plans and mail delays...

Okay, off to work before I'm late!


----------



## lilmackate

Just my opinion fairy but because you need to use the progesterone I believe you should be testing everyday I have heard that in order to get the best results and lower MC rate they need to be taken before the missed period...... just my thoughts Good luck sweetie and :dust:

I am still waiting my levels last week were 588 and yesterday they were 1130 so my doctor said wait a week draw again and then if it's a certain level they will let me get an ultrasound but not before then... SO I AM WAITING ANOTHER WEEK!!! AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG!! Lilmack!!!!
So how far along are you meant to eb now?? Sounds like a little fighter in there. Something's definitely happening!!

Good advice Lilmack. Maybe i'll use a cheapie tomorrow. But don't expect to see anything so won't be disappointed. 

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

I would be 7weeks 2 days or something I stopped counting after they told me it was over....but I am so freaking confused I don't know how to feel I am afraid to celebrate the number rise... I just don't know how to feel..... I wish I knew what was happening :( but everything will happen the way it's supposed to.... I just have to be patient and that is not my strong suit!!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, big big :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> I had a card through the door yesterday saying there's a parcel for me at the post office. So I'm assuming that my parcel from Santa. Anyone still missing theirs?

I'm still out of town, so I don't know if mine has arrived, but I'll find out Thursday night or Friday morning :)

I mailed mine from US over the seas :) on Thursday December 9--I'm a little surprised the recipient has not received, but I guess this international mail thing takes a while???

I'm doing well here--sorry for my lack of posting, haven't been able to get online as much. I hope to catch up in the next few days on all the BnB happenings...and perhaps updating my journal with the last week or so of happenings....

Hope all are well! More soon from me....I'm definitely ready to be at HOME...it's been a whirlwind month and I'm tired...


----------



## Fairybabe

oooh Membas!! That's a lovely aubergine!!! Hope you are having a good break. Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, 27 weeks! I can't believe how time is flying! Won't be long until you get to meet your LO now!


----------



## membas#1

I know, I can't believe it's so fast now...seems sooooo slow at first when the MS is bad etc...but it's super speedy now--YIKES! I think I'm officially 3rd trimester now--7 months next week! Double YIKES! 

I see your scan is tomorrow Amy--can't wait to read how things go!


----------



## lilmackate

:) yay for a scan Amy!!!


----------



## lilmackate

My Christmas gift from Clay :)
 



Attached Files:







jake1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

lilmackate said:


> My Christmas gift from Clay :)

Ooooooooooh, he's adorable!!! :cloud9: What's his name?


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Lilmack!!! He's (assume it's a he!) is gorgeous!!! Tell us more...how old, name etc...? I adore our 2 dogs. He will bring you so much joy.

AFM, well, BFN here this morn, but no surprise really. Am only 8 or 9 dpo. Test again in the morning. Feel crampy, bit sicky and very emotional. Just gotta wait and see. 

Membas, bet you need to put your feet up and rest! 

Hope y'all are well.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

such a cute pup Lil! i love love love my dog and can't wait to get home to her....haven't seen her in so long...


----------



## lilmackate

He is a love!!! His name is Jake and we rescued him from going to a shelter!! I just gave this giant a bath and that was very interesting I may from now on just pay someone!! :) He was good though just HUGE :) he is super sweet super super sweet!!!

Fairy I was still :bfn: at 8dpo and it wasn't until the night of 9dpo that the shimmer showed up and then 10dpo was what I call a :bfp: even though it was big fat lol


----------



## Fairybabe

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...f/2020193052-beta-rise-double-60-48-72-a.html

Lilmack, not to bring false hope, but i thought you would appreciate teh above thread...it's about the rate that hcg rises.....apparently a 60% rise is acceptable. Go look at the posts and numbers of the other girls on there. looks like some of them had a very shaky start. 

Hugs

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

From Wikipedia:
Pregnancy tests may be used to determine the viability of a pregnancy. Serial quantitative blood tests may be done, usually 2&#8211;3 days apart. Below an hCG level of 1,200 mIU/ml the hCG usually doubles every 48&#8211;72 hours, though a rise of 50&#8211;60% is still considered normal. Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum the hCG usually takes 72&#8211;96 hours to double, and above 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes more than four days to double.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy that is so hopeful to read, Lil I hope that you get the biggest surprise ever when the dr finally does a scan!

I think that my Secret Santa package is out for delivery :) I got an email that said it would arrive the 28th (booo!) but it looks like it got bumped forward, yay!


----------



## lilmackate

OHHHHH Santa!!! I got my gift I love it!!! SPA STUFF!!!! YAY!!!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## zb5

lilmack, I'm hoping the best for your little bean! It must be so hard to be waiting and worrying for so long. Hope Jake distracts you from the waiting! He's sooo beautiful. Don't have any dogs myself (3 cats is enough), but I think they are so fun.

Fairy, hoping for a BFP for you this month. :)

Amygdala, good luck for your scan tomorrow!! I was thinking it was today for some reason... guess not. Hope it goes great. :)

membas, sounds like it is time for you to get home and relax!


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks ZB He is something special for sure!! We have a small dog too but it's my hubbys dog he's a papillon so jake will be my dog for sure :) and yes it is all so hard but I really think it's over I just feel like I know deep down that this isn't going to end well but I think I am ok with it but only because I have plans to meet with a FS and that makes me happy...in a way.
:) :hug: ladies I hope you all have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!
4 hours in a car for me today and my morning sickness has decided that today would be an ideal time to crank it up a notch. Actually woke me up this morning. And now the cat's lying on my tummy and it's not helping. Don't want to throw him off though as he's got a stressful day ahead (2 hour car journey and then staying with my in-laws and their dog). So I want him to feel as safe as he can for as long as possible. Anyway, I'm starting to realise that all this driving and flying won't be fun with ms. Nor will christmas dinner. Dreading it already...
I'm also dreading telling our parents. I just don't believe it yet myself and it'll be so weird to tell them. Almost feels like I'm lying. Maybe the scan today will help but I fear that it's still too early to see anything and that it'll only add to my feeling that it's not real.

Lilmac, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. What's the next thing you're waiting for (appointment? scan?)? I hate that they make you wait. I think there's some hope in the things fairy posted but I fully understand that in your heart you can't allow any hope at the moment. It's good that you're looking to the future. I hope you LOs will keep you busy and as happy as they can over the next few days. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Oh Amygdala, sorry to hear the ms is getting worse! It is a good sign though! I hope the scan goes great and that telling your parents will only make this easier for you. I'm sure you must be worried, but I hope your parents understand that and can be as supportive as possible.

Lilmac, I also think it's good that you're looking towards the future and have plans to see a FS. I'll still hope for this bean though, it would be a wonderful surprise if it all turned out fine!

AFM, we're flying to see my husband's family tomorrow. Still gotta pack... ugh. I hate traveling! Well, just the packing and flying part, once we get to the destination I'll enjoy it.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dinah

Quick post to apologise for being mia. And confirm I posted secret Santa gift about two weeks ago and have receivers mine thanks

Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Good Luck with your scan Amy. 

Lil what a cutie pie. He looks like a big softie ! 

Fairy did you test again today ??

It looks like everyone is getting all ready to head off for Christmas fun so I hope you all have a very lovely Christmas and a Happy 2011 full of happy healthy bouncing babies xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Scan was great! Didn't see an identifiable "baby" yet but there was a yolk sac measuring 6 weeks and for just a moment we saw the little flicker of the heart beat. :cloud9: So so far so good. Going back on 14th January, when I'll be 9 weeks exactly.

Earlier we told the in-laws. FIL and MIL were really excited, so was GIL (granny-in-law). So really nice moment there. Unfortunately SIL was less excited. First thing she asked was when 12 had been (knowing that I'm due in august), so I said it hadn't, I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Her reply was a really shocked "oh, and you're telling people??? is that wise? I thought you'd wait until 12 weeks. I mean it's very preliminary, isn't it?" I had enough control to tell her that well, we're not telling "people", just our families. But then I had to excuse myself and broke down in tears the second I was out of the room. I know she doesn't mean it but that was just such a cruel thing to say.:nope: I really hope that we'll have a happier time telling my parents on Sunday.


----------



## lilmackate

It's none of her beez wax who you tell she should be lucky you told her!! RAHH!! I am so glad your scan went well sweetie!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

:growlmad: Bah humbug.
The evil :witch: showed her ugly face today. Woke up this morn, massive temp drop, tested anyway. BFN. Hag flew in this afternoon. That means i only had a crappy short LP AGAIN. Annoying thing is, I really felt pregnant. And it's sent me into a complete emotional mess, cos way back when preg with each of them, i worked out that at Xmas i would be 29 and a bit weeks wtih no1, and would have made it just past 12 weeks with no2. I've managed not to think like that for a while, but psychologically, being pregnant at Xmas was soooo important to me. So i'm not feeling overly festive right now.

Amyg!! Such great news re the scan :happydance:. Don't know how you didn't slap your SIL. Insensitive or what??? I'm sure your family will be thrilled. Good luck with flying and with Christmas dinner! 

We have a long drive tomorrow, so hope the weather holds. Shoudl get some chance over next few days to check on you gals, so i won't be offline much this time.

IN the meantime, everyone, have a super special Christmas, and as Carbafe says...here's to a 2011 filled wit happy bouncing babies!!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Aw Amyg so happy that your scan went well and that you got to see the flicker if only for a second, how reassuring! Hope your traveling goes well and the MS stays away. And grr to SIL, so very insensitive :( but don't let that bring down your excitement!!

Fairy, so sorry to hear about the hag arriving for the holidays. Make sure to enjoy some mulled wine and take good care of yourself girly, you deserve some you time. Here's to 2011 starting off with a big BFP bang!!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy can I suggest something.... if you do have a lp defect then you should be taking the suppositories starting your third confirmed temp rise.... just in case and then you would stop it at like 14dpo if you haven't confirmed pregnancy. I did a lot of research on line and I read some books on MC after mine and that's how they say to do it.... :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you babe :( Oh and it wont hurt my feelings if you disagree I just wanted to share what I had read... :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls! It's good to know I'm not the only one who thinks it's insensitive.

Fairy, I'm so sorry about the witch getting you. I understand why being pregnant was important to you. But now, please try to make the most of this Christmas anyway. Have some mulled wine and baileys and smoked salmon and prawns and pate! And lots of cuddles from DH! And maybe in the new year you could talk to someone about your short lp? I think what Lilmac suggested sounds reasonable but it might be worth talking it over with a doc? Anyway, I understand that you feel down at the moment but I hope you'll still have a wonderful Christmas with your DH. :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Amy I am so glad to hear your scan went well today and thats great that you have another in a few weeks so hopefully you will feel reassured. Glad DH's family were pleased and sorry your SIL was so insensitive she probably didn't even realise :hugs:

Fairy so sorry the witch got you :hugs: but I hope you can enjoy Christmas and look forward to a fresh start in the New Year


----------



## membas#1

Just a quick moment at the airport after a long flight--waiting for the short flight home now. So tired i want to throw up. 

Fairy :hugs: sorry the witch showed. :hugs: :hugs: and lots more

Amy--glad the scan went well..sounds like you saw what you would expect to see at 6 weeks. And as for the SIL--nevermind her. Don't let her get you down. You tell who you want to as early as you want to. :hugs:

As for the rest--safe travels to those traveling, and Happy Holidays. I'm glad to be going home and have the holiday travels done early this year.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw membas, hope your tucked up all cosy in your own bed by now. I hate traveling anyway, must be so much harder with a bump. Hope you can relax now.


----------



## lilmackate

Merry Christmas! God bless you all!


----------



## Dinah

Have a wonderful Christmas everybody! Looking forward to hearing all about everyones and hoping they are full of everything you wanted :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Happy Christmas Eve everyone! Hope you have a lovely evening and a wonderful Christmas Day tomorrow. Best wishes to all the mummies and daddies to be and their bumps and extra hugs to those still waiting for their bfps. Hope 2011 brings everyone their long awaited little ones. Even though we only know each other online I feel like I got really close to you ladies over the past months and I will be eagerly awaiting and celebrating each of your bfps. Hope you get them really soon! And I can't wait to see pictures of all our LOs next Christmas!
Lots of live to all of you!


----------



## membas#1

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm finally home and yep, cozy in bed. I finally got home around 1:00am, I had been up for 20 hours--ugh. I went to sleep around 2 and got up at 9. DH and I had a lovely morning together before he went to work--had breakfast, I sorted all the junk mail to clear off the dining table (we got a ton of mail while we were gone), have laundry going and am roasting a chicken in the oven with cabbage, carrots and onions--we'll also have sweet potatoes and salad...for dinner. We have never been home just the two of us on Christmas...so decided to make a christmas eve dinner that we'd both enjoy and wouldn't take alot of work...not very traditional, and I'd love to have some of the traditional foods, but I had plenty of them while visiting family and I'm too tired to do much cooking! :) This will be perfect. So chicken is roasting, DH is down the street helping a neighbor now, and I"m back in bed :) YAY!


----------



## lilmackate

I started bleeding today... :cry:


----------



## membas#1

So sorry Lil :hugs: be extra nice to yourself and take the time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Kate, I'm so sorry. I hope your boys will manage to cheer you up a bit and make you enjoy Christmas even a little. My heart is breaking for you and I can't even imagine how you must feel. But you're such a positive person, please don't loose hope altogether. You will hold your third little baby in your arms one day, hopefully much sooner than you think. Also, if you can, just take a moment and make yourself aware of the blessings you do have. You have to healthy, beautiful little boys who adore you. I know it doesn't make the pain any less but it's good to focus on the good things in life. Bad times, no matter how bad they get, always turn out to be temporary and I just know that your silver lining is just around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Actually Amy my boys make a world of difference so you are on to something :) I have had 3 weeks to prepare for this and in my heart I knew it was coming but still the bleeding was a punch in the gut... Thank you so much for all your kind words I truly need them and appreciate them you are such a kind person! I will survive this I have before I will again and even again if that's my fate but I really would like to know why...if I can't have another babe I at least want to know why... :( I thank God for my boys without them I don't know how I'd heal! I am do blessed and even though I hurt I know how blessed I am... Lol (not really funny but a laugh in spite) it would happen to me on Christmas eve... :( my very first mc happened Dec 26 2007 it's strange how things happen... Anyway I'm rambling now... I just want, to thank all of you for being so awesome! Hugs ladies!
love-Katie


----------



## Isabel209

hi, i want to be listed on the BFP. i m new to this so i need help on how to do it :) i have been ttc since last june


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--hope you all had a nice christmas celebration! 

i finally updated bump pics in my journal. 

watching sound of music tonight on TV...we watched it a lot growing up during the holidays, so it's taking me back to some fun memories (we'd make nachos and my parents would let us eat in the living room and watch it :) ) DH is rolling his eyes and moved to another room...ha!


----------



## lilmackate

That is my all time favorite!!


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies, just checking in!

Amygdala, sounds like the scan went great! And good job telling family. Everyone needs to decide for themselves when they tell people/family. I just think keeping a secret like that through the holidays with family would be really difficult and sort of sad. I mean you want people to be happy for you! So screw SIL...

lilmack, so sorry... You are a very strong person! I hope you get some answers soon. And I hope you managed to enjoy Christmas with your DH, your boys, and your dogs. Your life sounds full of love but it sounds like there's room for one more! Hope you get your third baby sooner rather than later. :)

Fairy, sorry about AF. :hugs:

AFM, we are at DH's family for 5 days and I've been pretty bored. It is just very draining, I feel like I must at least try to be social so I don't want to be on my laptop or in my bedroom, but the being social just doesn't go very well sometimes. Also, several times over the past few days I've ended up babysitting SIL's BF's DD (haha, fun with acronyms) while SIL and her BF disappear into the bedroom for an hour or two... :wacko: Er... I don't mind, but if that's the plan I'd at least like a heads up rather than surprise babysitting! Also, it means I've spent almost the whole time with SIL's BF's family. They've only been together since October so who knows, I may never see them again? I'd like to spend more time with MIL and FIL but they are both kind of MIA for various reasons. :wacko: Anyway, I'll be happy to get home on Tuesday. Sorry, end rant.

Merry Christmas to all and a happy new year! Looking forward to seeing all the preggy ladies' bouncing babies next time. And all the almost preggy ladies - hope we have either bouncing babies or bouncing bumps this time next year. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello everyone! Hope you've all had as good a Christmas as possible!

Lilmac, huge hugs coming your way. I hope the bleeding stage passes quickly for you and without much pain or problem. Your little Christmas angle will be looking out for you. I hope Jake helped lift your spirits. Dogs can really sense your mood. Here's hoping 2011 will be our year!

Our christmas was with DH's family, nice to see them all, but definitely glad for some space now. Emotionally have really really struggled but hopefully am pulling out of it now and trying to face 2011 feeling positive. Kind of shocked myself at the resurgence of grief really. But DH has been great and I have eaten so much pate, soft cheeses, salmon, wine, port etc. I tell you, i really had better get up teh duff soon to justify the tummy i am growing!!!

Right. Time to go flake out. 

Take care girls!

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

I hear you on weight gain fairy I put on 15 over the last few months and now I am working to get it off.... 

I ordered maca and royal jelly and i am also doing a fertility diet all organic stuff and basically a vegetarian life style :( but from what I am reading it's the best for higher quality eggs..... we shall see


----------



## Fairybabe

OOh Lilmac, sounds like you are being positive. What do the maca and roayal jelly do?? Do they taste gross?


----------



## lilmackate

lol they are pills I am hoping they aren't horse pill but they are super fertility pills maca is used to boost energy and sex drive and does positive things to your fertility and royal jelly is what the queen bee eats from the worker bees and she eats it for fertility and she lays 2000 eggs a day and lives 6 yrs because of this important diet of hers... so I am trying it and we shall see... I wont be ttc for 2 months because I was the diet to kick in and they say it takes 90 days so really I should wait 3 months but that is waaaaay tooooo long lol


----------



## membas#1

I'm curious the status of secret santa for the group. I sent my gift off on Dec 9 across the seas and haven't heard if it was received. Did folks get their SS gifts?


----------



## lilmackate

I got mine and I know my person got theirs...... Did you get yours sweetie?


----------



## membas#1

nope and i don't think that my person got hers either, unless i missed a posting


----------



## Shey

The person I got I still have to get something for. :( I didn't have time last week or before that to get them anything so I'll have to do it this week.


----------



## Amygdala

Shey, better get a move on! Can't see that arriving in time for Christmas... Seriously though, it'd be such a shame for your person to miss out, especially as they will have taken the time and spent the money to send something to someone else. 
I don't know if the one I sent arrived, as my Santee hasn't posted in a while. And I can't tell you if my gift from Santa arrived because I haven't been home for nearly a week and won't be for another 10 days. What's everyone else's status?

How's everyone doing generally?

Lilmackate, it's so great to see you so positive! Are you going to see your fertility specialist as well? I'm just beginning to wonder if there isn't something medical they can do for you, sometimes the treatments are quite simple once tests are run?

Fairy, I totally understand feelings rushing back around Christmas and how difficult it is if you don't have your own space to deal with them. On the day we were flying over here I discovered a tiny bit of blood. Literally only a drop but it had me convinced it was all going to go wrong. Nothing at all since then and I still have tons of symptoms, so I've now convinced myself that it was nothing. Still dreading out check-up next Wednesday though, especially with people knowing. I was really surprised at myself as well, I wouldn't have thought I'd get quite that beside myself with worry.

Zb5, sounds like you had quite a random Christmas experience, spending it mostly with SIL's BF's family? Do they live close by or were they visiting too? And surprise babysitting made me laugh but also makes me feel kinda urgh, knowing the reason. Poor you! Was the LO fun at least?


----------



## AJThomas

hi lovely ladies!! I've seriously been MIA i know, i just don't want to be thinking about TTCing too much right now, i'm at the place where i see lil babies and i feel all gloomy so i think that means its time for me to step away from it all. 

There's not a single day that passes when i dont think about you ladies tho, and i know i need to do better with the whole checking in thing, i cant just keep running off but i'm just tired, so i'll do the best i can but i make no promises.

I know my Santa Gift will be a little late but it will be there, i promise!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I rec'd my gift (loved it!) :happydance: and I know my person got theirs :)


----------



## Fairybabe

I got my Santa gift and i think the one i sent was received. 

Good to see you AJ! KNow the gloomy feeling! With me it's not so much seeing the babies, as the oodles of pregnancy announcements going on around me at the mo, with updates on facebook about how diff bumps are growing. Funny, it doesn't bother me in the slightest the updates from girls on here tho. Weird. So good plan to just step away!

Hope life gets less busy for you in the new year.

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I totally understand that!! The ladies here we know struggle and work so hard at TTC and it just seems the ladies we know in real life pouf are pregnant I couldn't take it anymore I deleted a ton of friends off of facebook I just couldn't take it anymore especially the bump update pictures :( I went from 200 friends to 60 lol I just don't want to talk to anyone iykwim... I deleted people I didn't think truly cared about me or who haven't talked to me in a while so buh bye to them... I know I am really dramatic these days...well I am always dramatic :)


----------



## lilmackate

lol sweetpea I think we both know we had each other LOL your name was in the package and I am guessing mine was too :) Glad you loved it I couldn't tell if it was nice or not from the picture (like the quality) but the picture looked really pretty... I hope it Rocks lol I love love mine!!! I used my spa stuff before and during my MC bleeds because I just need to relax and you played a part in that so thank you!!! :) :hug:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Yep Lil! Glad you liked it, I was really hoping it'd be just the thing you needed to relax a little bit around the crazy holidays :) And yes, it was very pretty and great quality, I will have to take a pic soon!


----------



## Shey

I just picked up my paycheck today and so tomorrow im gonna get something and send it to the person I got. I haven't recieved my gift. 

Aww Lil I know how ya feel. I have a friend online that was on this forum before and she's been trying so long to get pregnant and is having a hard time. Then I know people in real life that shouldn't be mothers that are. I know this girl that is 15 years old and she has a baby boy and everytime he cries she tells him to shut up. And it's like I feel sorry for the baby.


----------



## membas#1

i just about burned my kitchen down...yikes! first i put brown rice on with some chicken stock. i was planning to make homemade soup. well, i must have put the stove way too high cuz the stock cooked off in 15 minutes and left me with a black pot of rice--my good stainless steel pot is completely blackened and on the underside too! so while i'm cleaning that up, i don't notice that there's smoke building in my kitchen. i was using hot water so just had steam in my face from the sink...all of a sudden the smoke detectors are going off and i look up and the house is so smokey! i look at the stove and i hadn't turned it off and i had a 8X11 magnet on the fridge (those kind you can print in your printer) with all my family's birthdays etc..calender and it had fallen off the fridge (probably the moisture from the stove caused it to fall off), and fell right onto that hot burner! there was black stuff all over my stove and the white stove knobs are blackened. 

i went into oh crap mode with the dog whining because the smoke alarm was hurting her ears and the bird squawking at me, just trying to get the smoke alarm to shut up! 

DH is at work of course. 

So here I sit 35 degrees outside and I have every window and door in my house open with the fans blowing the air out one side of the house and pulling clean air through from the other end. Needless to say--it's chilly. I also tried 4 times to get a fire going in the wood stove whilst all this happened and finally just got it going....so at least i can stand by the fire and be toasty warm....

Called DH and he of course was very adamant that I not breath in the toxic stuff from that magnet melting--but by the time i noticed what was going on, too late. I told him the windows and doors are open, the smoke is gone, and to bring something home for dinner cuz i'm not cooking. :(

Could have been worse....


----------



## Amygdala

Goodness membas, that sounds like quite an adventure! Glad you're ok though and managed to get warm in the end. Totally understand your unwillingness to cook after that! :haha:

AJ, good to see you! I understand your frustration but hope that you'll be back with some really good news soon!

Nothing much new to report over here. Ms is still going strong. In fact I think it's worse than last time so hoping that's a good sign. I'm eating though, which is good, and so far have managed to keep my vitamins down. My mum's a little hard to take at the moment. She means so well but she just can't seem to leave me alone when I'm feeling sick. And having food offered to you every 2 minutes is NOT helpful. :haha: Sleeping's also a bit off right now. I would say I average 14 hours a night/day but at completely random times, no pattern detectable. I feel like I'm turning into my cat.


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning Ladies!
Membas! That was a close call! So glad those smoke detectors saved the day (and the kitchen!). I thnk that was a message from above telling you it was the night to get take out food!!

Amyg, glad the m/s is going well, iykwim!!! Very reassuring, as long as it stays suitably under control!

Sweetpea...is yours staying away?

Shey, hope your lil boy had a great Christmas. Cute profile pic. 

Lilmack, go with the extremes! Let it allout! 

AFM, well, cd8 here. Trying to decide if to order some natural progesterone cream. I know i have the pessaries on standby ready to use by time of BFP, but at the moment, my LP has gone so crappy and short that i don't think it would get as far as a bfp in the first place. Before 1st m/c it usually made it to 10-11 days, so short, but still just enough to get a bfp. Last 2 months it's been 8. WHich is useless. I guess if i want it ofr this next attmept then i better hurry up. Any opinions out there? If i get it i plan to use it from Ov throught to getting a bfp or 14dpo, (Whichever is sooner) and then stop to ensure i don't mess up my cycles, or if preg, start the pessaries. Yes, i could go back to the doc and get my 7days after ov test, but that would be anpther wasted cycle and i'm feeling really paranoid about hitting 35 in early spring. Weird thing is that i also would really quite like a month not charting, opk-ing etc. So I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!! ARGH. Grrr.

Right, better get this day started!

Have a good one ladies. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Good Morning Fairy!
I would say go for it! Order the cream and then at least you've got it. You can always change your mind and not use it this cycle, much better than regretting not having bought any!


----------



## Dinah

Morning all

Membas - thank goodness you are ok!

Hoping to do a catch up soon. All is well here but hips hurting again boo hiss.

Had my lovely santa present from Fairybabe - it came before christmas so opened on the big day to find some lovely 'Glittens' - fingerless gloves with a flap you can pull over to make them into mittens :D I love them thanks!

I sent my parcel out before Christmas and had really hoped it would get there. Other parcels I sent to the states on same day got there on Christmas eve so I'm disappointed. I will send a replacement if nothing in another week is that ok?

:hugs: to all,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Girls, I need some hugs. And a vent... We're staying with my parents ATM and so far my mum has been ok, little annoyances aside. I was worried she might go off at some point, cause that's what she usually does. I strongly suspect that she has borderline personality disorder, although she's never been diagnosed. With that comes extreme suspicion of everyone around her, severe depression and often uncontrollable anger. Usually when we're visiting she'll have me in tears and ready to leave at least once, usually by accusing me of not caring (when I spend literally hours on end listening to her at least once a week). Sometimes she'll want a particular response and I usually get it wrong, prompting her to attack me (from screaming to physical attacks to telling me that I'm worthless and she never wants to see me again). The problem is also that she doesn't need a reason to be depressed, she'll find one. Same today. When I got up she called me over and started whining at me about her boss shouting at her 2 weeks ago. I'm sorry for my choice of words but she does whine, literally for hours. At some point I said something wrong ("you should try not to dwell on it, you're on holiday") and she started attacking me ("how can you understand, have you ever really worked, ever had responsibility?" <- Bullshit btw, of course I have!!!). So I said I can't do this right now and left. Now I'm hiding away in my room, scared to death of round 2. And I'm SO angry she's doing this to me now, when I should be calm for this LO, especially as she knows I miscarried around this time last time. WTH? As if I didn't have enough crap of my own to be dealing with. I did so well staying calm and now she's got me all worked up over something that shouldn't even be my problem. :nope:


----------



## Dinah

Sorry to hear that Amyg :hugs: I hope you don't have to stay too long and if you do I hope you find peace for baby's sake. I'm sorry your Mum is being like that with you right now :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Hugs Amygdala!!! That's really tough to deal with. At the end of the day though, it's totally NOT your fault that she is like this and dumping on you. I think to help keep calm you could do some visualisation techniques, i learnt one of these at yoga....sit very calm, eyes closed, now imagine your whole body being flooded with a white healing light. Then visualise all the colours of teh rainbow swirling around you in circles. Just do this for a few minutes and the tension will go.
Also, visualise a candle deep inside of you, that little flame is your core, and tell yourslef that your core is safe and warm and protected. When she's ranting and raving at you, in your mind's eye, just see that candle burning strongly away inside of you and know that deep inside you are strong and well.

Hope this helps. Hang on in there!

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy my lil man had a good christmas. hope you had a good one as well

Amy sorry bout your mom, I know how that can get my mom does the samething to my sister whenever my sister comes to visit. Do you think your mom has been bottling up her emotions for awhile or under stress or something?


----------



## Fairybabe

Glad you liked your Santa pressie Dinah!

Amyg, you are right, i will just order the cream and then it is there. I am thinking i will use it. Got do something!! And if that doesn't lenghten the LP then i will go to the doc. Right, better go order it...i predict ov end of next weekish. 

Membas...you sticking to cold salads or have you recovered from your kitchen disaster?! 

Zb5, AJ, Coco, Carbafe...hope you all fine and dandy. 

I have decided. I WILL be having a baby in 2011. And that's that.

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy you go girl! that's the spirit!


----------



## membas#1

Amy :hugs: how much longer are you staying at your mom's? I assume you are visiting her right now. I don't have a lot of advice except to maybe get out of the house and take a walk and get away from the situation as much as possible. :hugs:

All is well in kitchen--we went out after 8 last night and got some dinner--i got a 6 piece (cooked) sushi plate and a salad.....I was exhausted when I got home. 

Now off to work! More later...


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks for the hugs and understanding everyone! Yeah, we're visiting at the moment and will be here for another week. Well 6 days now really. Went out to see my granny earlier and now she's asleep. Hoping that's the worst of it over now. Tomorrow we have guests coming so she can't really be too ridiculous then. And she's working from Monday, so really just the weekend to survive. Shey, yeah it's stress, but she's making it herself but ruminating and creating things in her head. It's difficult to explain if you've never met anyone like that. Fairy, I like the idea of your visualisation techniques, will try those out. Especially the candle, it's freeeeeezing here...

Membas, sushi plate sounds sooooo good right now, hmyam! Don't think I've ever seen cooked sushi here though? What kind of thing do you get?

Dinah, good to see you! How's the bump? I can't believe how far along you are by now!!!

Fairy, I LOVE your attitude! You are a true inspiration, as cheesy as that sounds. :haha: You are so strong and brave and above all positive and I just KNOW there's going to be a happy end (or rather beginning) for you. Come on 2011 Fairybaby!!!!


----------



## Shey

Went to the post office, gift is sent


----------



## Amygdala

Shey said:


> Went to the post office, gift is sent

:happydance: That should be all of them on their way or arrived now, right?


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies!

Amygdala, I'm sorry to hear about your mom... I don't really have any advice except I agree that Fairy's visualization techniques could help. :hugs: And remember that this has nothing to do with you, you just happen to be around at the time. It's funny, as a kid I loved the holidays, and I still do, but as an adult I am finally realizing why people say they are stressful! So much family time and things are bound to go wrong at some point, even if the family all loves each other.

membas, what a crazy kitchen disaster! It sounds scary but I hope now a few days later you can laugh about it!

AJ, Dinah, nice to see you guys! I totally understand AJ, sometimes it's best not to spend too much time on here or I just obsess. But I do love you lovely ladies!

Well, I am ruminating on the new year. Last new year's I had two plans for 2010: to pass my qualifying exam and get pregnant. Well, one out of two ain't bad... For 2011 I plan to: Graduate, find a job, and get pregnant! They aren't resolutions per se as they're not entirely under my control, but I will do my best!

Oh, and I know my santa has received her present, but I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## Coco14

I hope everyone is doing well and had a great christmas. I thought I should check in since it's been a while! :) xx


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Thanks for the hugs and understanding everyone! Yeah, we're visiting at the moment and will be here for another week. Well 6 days now really. Went out to see my granny earlier and now she's asleep. Hoping that's the worst of it over now. Tomorrow we have guests coming so she can't really be too ridiculous then. And she's working from Monday, so really just the weekend to survive. Shey, yeah it's stress, but she's making it herself but ruminating and creating things in her head. It's difficult to explain if you've never met anyone like that. Fairy, I like the idea of your visualisation techniques, will try those out. Especially the candle, it's freeeeeezing here...
> 
> Membas, sushi plate sounds sooooo good right now, hmyam! Don't think I've ever seen cooked sushi here though? What kind of thing do you get?
> 
> Dinah, good to see you! How's the bump? I can't believe how far along you are by now!!!
> 
> Fairy, I LOVE your attitude! You are a true inspiration, as cheesy as that sounds. :haha: You are so strong and brave and above all positive and I just KNOW there's going to be a happy end (or rather beginning) for you. Come on 2011 Fairybaby!!!!

I just get the spicy shrimp rolls--the shrimp is cooked and it has avacado and cucumber/carrots? or maybe not the cucumber/carrots (Some do, some don't)....and some spicy sauce--and they use brown rice and of course the nori/seaweed sheets for rolling. Nothing like a raw salmon or tuna roll/piece, but it gets me my sushi "fix" :)


----------



## lilmackate

Yum membas that made my mouth water! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Fairy I love the resolution! I'll join u and add that mine will be in the first half! :d

I haven't gotten my present yet either but mine is on its way!


----------



## Amygdala

​HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
May 2011 be everything you want it to be!​


----------



## Shey

Happy new years ladies! Hope 2011 brings ya'll lots of happiness and bundles of joy!!!


----------



## Isabel209

Happy new year to all the ladies and their families. Hope this year will bring a lot of joy, peace, happiness, health and a lot of babies :)))


----------



## zb5

Happy new year ladies! I have high hopes for 2011!


----------



## membas#1

Happy New Year To All! :) Hope everyone has a lovely 2011 full of pregnancy and newborns!


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, I need to vent. I feel sooooo sick! Unbelievable! NYE was so tough on me. We had my very good friend over with her kids so I couldn't nap all day and by the time the new year came I was exhausted. Then today more babysitting (which was lovely, don't get me wrong) until they left around 4, at which point I fell asleep. Now it's half past 11 and I'm awake again feeling sooooo ILL! Argh! Can't eat because I feel sick, feel sick because I haven't eaten and can't sleep because I'm hot. Sorry, rant over now, but that needed out. By far my worst new year's day hangover ever and not a drop of alcohol!!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy--i also have felt hungover all day and not a drop of alcohol. Sorry your NYE was rough and hope you are feeling better soon. You need to get home and in your own space! You've been visiting and traveling for a while now and that's so much harder when you are sickly feeling and tired.

:hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Feel better Amy!!!!! I'm sure you will be feeling better soon I cleared up with Cayden at 10-11 weeks but Gaige took me till 14.... Feel better!!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds like we had the same New Year's Amyg :( Hang in there sweets, try to look at the bright lining of MS, that little bean is likely super healthy and thriving away in momma's belly! It's hard to think like that though, when you feel so crappy... there's been many times when that PMA went out the window when my head was in the toilet! 

I hope you start feeling better soon. The main thing that seemed to help me the most, was no matter how sick I felt, I always made sure to have SOMETHING in my stomach. Protein seemed to work the quickest, but if I couldn't even face food a small glass of (whole, 2% or skim didn't work) chocolate milk would make it subside so I could eat something else. Once I finally just starting forcing myself to eat a little bit every two hours or so, my MS actually started to lighten up a little. Hope that helps!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls! Nausea is a little better today but I still feel exhausted and all round yucky.

Sweetpea, are you still feeling sick now? Hope you're off the meds at least, what you went through did really not sound like fun! But you're right, at least it's a good sign. It's getting closer to when we (unknowingly) lost the last one and I can use all the reassurance I can get. Bit scared of our appointment on Wednesday, DH is optimistic though.

Membas, you're right, my own space would be nice. Will get there on Saturday. Then I'm technically back to work but I think I'll take it easy for another week, while I still can.

How's everyone else coping with work? I'm really dreading the next few weeks if they're gonna be anything like the last few and I'm meant to be working...


----------



## membas#1

I definitely had bad days at work when I first went back, but I didn't have to work the first 12 weeks as I was on summer break. So I felt very fortunate. Since then I have had rough days because of lack of sleep or just hormones/and the occasional MS that still creeps up on me now and then (usually due to some new food intolerance I was unaware of). I did put a cot in my office so I could lay down for 30-60min at lunch if I needed to. I used it probably a handful of times and it helped take the edge off. I also found when I had to push through it and work collectively with others around, I just managed, and you will too. You'll be exhausted by the end of the work day but you'll get through it and then 2nd tri comes and your energy definitely does return some (I never got that superwoman energy level that my friend got in her 2nd tri where she was nonstop active, but I felt better and more human). 

Happy Sunday to all...classes start tomorrow so my work is about to pick up 10 fold. YIKES. So glad I've arranged some work at home time each week until I take off for maternity leave. It will help.


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy New Year everyone!!!
Well i felt like a had a hangover....because i did!! He he he he he.
All be it i a minor one that cleared up after a cup of strong tea and a big breakfast, so not a full on one. 

Hopefully ov towards the end of this week/weekend. Time to catch a new year eggy. 

Hope all of you with m/s feel better soon.

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

lol Fairy!! Me too... also just a minor one as I had to get up and drive friends to the airport at 7am. I do love champagne. Good luck with your first egg of 2011!

Sorry to hear about the MS Amygdala! Still, it must be reassuring. I bet your checkup will be even more reassuring though. I'm sure it will go well. :)

Sweetpea, glad it sounds like you've got MS under control now. Good job, what you went through sounds awful!

Back to work tomorrow. Good luck everyone getting back into the swing of things. My ability to get things done is rusty from all this holidaying! Fortunately next week shouldn't be too bad cause my boss isn't back yet... :)


----------



## membas#1

Hi All...hope everyone is having a lovely Monday. I'm taking a lunch break, something I don't always do (well I eat, but I eat on the run) but I'm vowing to take breaks during the day and NOT just eat while I work....so yay. I'm also vowing to bring something good for lunch so I'm less tempted to go out to lunch with work pals--easy to do on campus when there are so many food choices all over!

I did find out today from my coworker that they decided not to let us borrow their cosleeper crib. That's a bummer, since we will have to buy one now, but whatever--we have had so much loaned and given to us, I can hardly complain. I was told it was due to pet allergies, as we have dog and bird and they have no pets...I do have to wonder if it's because we do not particularly get along all the time--we are polar opposite personalities and we butt heads on 75% of everything that crosses our table. We have to work closely together too--and recently were in mediated meeting to try and overcome some of our issues/conflicts. She offered when I first announced we were preggers and I said yes, although DH was wondering if it was a good idea or not given our history with each other....I didn't think much of it and was appreciative of the offer. well this morning I emailed asking if we were still okay to borrow and if so, could we get it sooner than later to make sure it would work--and I was told they changed their mind. I am glad I asked today as we do need to figure out what we want to do--buy a new one, used one, whatever and make sure it'll work with our bed. 

Anyways--that's a long explanation of nothing really :) sorry--just getting it out of my system. I guess I am not surprised and part of me does think the allergy thing is an excuse for her to revoke her offer, but she has every right to revoke the offer for any reason she wants..and I have to be okay with that and move on...

Now I'm done :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas it sounds to me as if you are better off out of that arrangement. It would be awful if a couple of months after the baby was born you guys had a disagreement and it was thrown back at you in a row that you got the crib. I bet you can get some great bargains on ebay. Then all you have to get is a brand new matress. I love the idea of those open cribs that attach to the bed. A really lovely compromise on bed sharing but baby having own space. 

AFM well, cd12 here, so guess i will ov (based on last couple months) in about 6 days. So time to start peeing on opks and getting busy!! In the meantime, it's time to get healthy. I have gained 21lbs in just under 3 yrs and i'm not happy about it. Never mind how it looks, but it's really not healthy. I was shocked that my BMI has gone up so much. For ages i hovered on the 25 mark, so the top end of the healthy range. Now i am officially in the unhealthy range. And that's not good for me, or future bubba. So i will officially try and be super healthy and see what happens. I'm not dieting as such. Time to use our Wiifit too. And if i get preg i guess the boundaries change, it will be about not gaining weight. Unless of course i get M/s and loose anyway!! So here we go. It will HOPEFULLY also give me another focus otehr than just getting preg. 

PMA for 2011!! Yay!!!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

membas, at least you know you need the cosleeper now, instead of 1 week before baby! It does seem like sort of a strange situation, and maybe you are better off without complicating your already complicated relationship with this person. Work relationships are strange... sometimes I feel like it is like a sibling relationship where you are together so much that there is always some sort of tension going on.

Fairybabe, focusing on being healthy sounds like a good plan! DH and I have certificates for 3 months of free gym membership which I want to start using now. Especially since right now is the worst weather for outdoor exercise. So I asked him if we should go sign up on Jan. 1, but then we both realized that was a terrible idea! I wonder how busy the gym was on Jan. 1... Anyway, over break we tried a WiiFit and it told me my WiiFit age was 42. Then I tried another exercise and it put me in my 60s! I'm only 28! That's a mean way to motivate! The exercises were pretty fun though. :)


----------



## membas#1

Thanks ladies...after some thought I think it's for the best too and so does DH. Just not worth the hassle really, so onward :)

Fairy--getting healthy sounds good. I started this pregnancy at slightly above 25 BMI as well...and every month they enter the few pounds I've gained and it just goes higher--even slightly--but it's RED on the screen so I don't know if that's because I'm in the 'unhealthy' range or if it's just always that the BMI print is red. ?

DH and i took a nice walk after work--of course it's 30 degrees so it was chilly--but good to get back into routine after the holidays! yay!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I agree, not worth the hassle. Plus if you buy one you'll have it for any future little siblings...

Fairy, I hear you! I've also gone from an acceptable 25 to I-don't-care-to-think-about-how-high in the space of maybe 3 or 4 years. Managed to loose some before my pregnancy last summer but then gained it back between pregnancies. My goal now is to only gain what I'm supposed to and then make a real effort to loose it (and some) when baby is here. Good luck with the healthy living and I hope you won't have much time to actually loose weight! ;)

Zb5, the wii can be horrible, can't it? I hate that point where it weighs you and then the little mii goes from looking normal to short and dumpy (at least mine does)! But fear not, the age thing gets better within a few days. Especially as you get better at the balance games.

You've got me totally motivated into some exercise now! Shame that that's probably not going to last until I get home. :haha: But I guess I can start with some long walks and stuff until then. At home I have a pregnancy yoga and a pregnancy bellydance DVD that I really want to start once ms is a little better. Oh and I guess it's time for kegels? HATE those but I guess they're essential.


----------



## Coco14

Just to update;

I missed the HSG in Nov and decided to wait for AF to appear on it's own rather than go for another internal and take tablets to induce one, periods have been more regular recently anyway... 
was told I should call if no AF after 2 months, it has now been 2 months... sore left breast as of last night, 'twinges' in my right ovary area! Hopefully that means AF is on the horizon.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, coco, sorry things are dragging on that much for you. Hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## Amygdala

So here we are. It's the night before my check-up, I need to be up early and I can't sleep. Feel really sick and my thoughts are racing and I just cannot setlle. DH was lovely and has given me a rub and has listened to me and told me how optimistic he is about this. But now he's asleep again and I'm left tossing and turning. First tri SUCKS!


----------



## lilmackate

hang in there amy! Your babe is fine sweetie! :)


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy. all is going to be fine tomorrow. i look forward to your update on your healthy baby. PMA for you....

and Thank you to my Secret Santa :) I got a lovely gift on my porch today--some chocolates, smell good soaps, and a UK christmas decoration--so I guess whoever you are, you are in the UK :) Not sure that narrows it down for me much with all the UK ladies on here....but I thank you nonetheless!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I'm sure everything will be fine! Especially with how sick you have been feeling :wacko: Let us know how it goes. :)

Coco, nice to see you around! Sorry to hear things are going slowly... but I hope AF is on her way (or not!!!)

I'm supposed to have my next thyroid blood test soon. I really hope the results will be good and I'll hear back in time to get in some BD before Ov this month. I'm afraid the results won't be good though... I've been feeling really tired and sleeping a lot, but it's hard to tell why since I've been on vacation, traveling, and now I think I have a cold. Guess I will just have to wait and see.

Patience... patience... it's so hard! Maybe that should be one of my new year's resolutions? Hard to control though!

Now time to :sleep: Good night all, or good morning.


----------



## Isabel209

good morning ladies. i am ttc cycle 8. do you know what precautions to take in order to prevent miscarriages?


----------



## Dinah

Belated Happy New Year everyone!

and belated Happy Christmas to Membas from your Secret Santa :D I'm so glad to hear it arrived!

Amyg - Everything will be fine I'm sure but I agree, I don't miss the first trimester! :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Hello everyone hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year. We had a nice time at home and visiting parents but I have been ill with the cold/flu since last week. Doctor was a bit concerned last Thursday as I had a high temp but we managed to get that down and now I am just feeling generally rubbish ! It is amazing how much longer you take to get over these things when your pregnant. I was due back at work today but staying off today and see how I feel about tomorrow. 

Amy I hope your check up goes well today the MS can only be a good sign. 

Isabel209 welcome and good luck !

I can't remember what all of the other updates (Brain is a bit fuzzy today) but hope everyone is doing well. 

I haven't received my secret santa yet and I don't think my gift has arrived either !


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, hoping for a terrific update from you later. The m/s is such a good sign that all is well in there with minimyg. 

Coco, sorry things are taking more time. What's next for you? And how are things with BF? Hoping things are better for you both.

Zb5, rooting for good bloods! Hopefully it's just the fact of being on hols and travelling etc that is making you tired. Don't underestimate how tiring that can be, even if it is in a good way!

Lilmac, how are you doing girly? Any plans or decisions or are you just kind of having time out for the mo? 

AJ, Carbafe, how are you girls? 

cd14 here, opk time for me!! Don't expect to Ov before Cd16 at the earliest, more likely 18, but DH has been told to store up his energy for the coming few days! Hoping the progeseterone cream arrives today or tomorrow. Very excited to see if it makes any difference. 

Trying to fend off the post xmas blues but it's hard! Just gotta keep busy. It would make such a difference if the sun would come out! I don't mind cold, but day after day of grey does my head in. 

Did i tell you folks that a close friend has asked me to be bridesmaid in May? Well, i've warned her of my TTC plans, and now, if we are lucky this month, then i would be about 20wks at her wedding. That in itself is fine. But she wants us to go dress shopping not this weekend, but the one after! How on earth do you pick a dress that covers: Plans for weight loss: possible pregnancy, max 19 wks. ?????? Especially given what my boobs have done the last 2 times! Oh lordy. This could be interesting!!

Right, off to do one of the many things i should be doing rather than being on here!!

Have a good day everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Amyg, hoping for a terrific update from you later. The m/s is such a good sign that all is well in there with minimyg.
> 
> Coco, sorry things are taking more time. What's next for you? And how are things with BF? Hoping things are better for you both.
> 
> Zb5, rooting for good bloods! Hopefully it's just the fact of being on hols and travelling etc that is making you tired. Don't underestimate how tiring that can be, even if it is in a good way!
> 
> Lilmac, how are you doing girly? Any plans or decisions or are you just kind of having time out for the mo?
> 
> AJ, Carbafe, how are you girls?
> 
> cd14 here, opk time for me!! Don't expect to Ov before Cd16 at the earliest, more likely 18, but DH has been told to store up his energy for the coming few days! Hoping the progeseterone cream arrives today or tomorrow. Very excited to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Trying to fend off the post xmas blues but it's hard! Just gotta keep busy. It would make such a difference if the sun would come out! I don't mind cold, but day after day of grey does my head in.
> 
> Did i tell you folks that a close friend has asked me to be bridesmaid in May? Well, i've warned her of my TTC plans, and now, if we are lucky this month, then i would be about 20wks at her wedding. That in itself is fine. But she wants us to go dress shopping not this weekend, but the one after! How on earth do you pick a dress that covers: Plans for weight loss: possible pregnancy, max 19 wks. ?????? Especially given what my boobs have done the last 2 times! Oh lordy. This could be interesting!!
> 
> Right, off to do one of the many things i should be doing rather than being on here!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> 
> Fairy xx

Good luck with TTc fairy. i really admire your positiveness... i really need some of this as i am feeling all the time lonely and upset. i feel like crying all the time. i dont know why i cant get a BFP...hope nothing is wrong with me :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Isabel, don't get tooo down. Have you looked at the time considered "normal" that it takes to make a baby? If you have been going 8 months then that's still totally fine, if really frustrating. 
Are you doing anything to work out when your most fertile time is? Such as opks or temp charting. Some girls find them stressful, some find it really helpful becuase if they know roughtly when they will ovulate they can time sex for just before to give the best chance of catching the egg. 
Trust me, you are not alone in the frustration of trying to get pregnant!!! I do know that a number of people get preg after they stop "trying". I thnk stress is one of the worst things for TTC. And hey, no matter how positive we can all be at diff times, we all have our crappy crying days or weeks. When those hit, the trick is to be super nice ot yourself, pamper yourslef, even if it's just a bubble bath. And remind ourselves that we are fantastic in so many ways, and getting preg is just one part of our lives. 

Hang on in there!

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Isabel, don't get tooo down. Have you looked at the time considered "normal" that it takes to make a baby? If you have been going 8 months then that's still totally fine, if really frustrating.
> Are you doing anything to work out when your most fertile time is? Such as opks or temp charting. Some girls find them stressful, some find it really helpful becuase if they know roughtly when they will ovulate they can time sex for just before to give the best chance of catching the egg.
> Trust me, you are not alone in the frustration of trying to get pregnant!!! I do know that a number of people get preg after they stop "trying". I thnk stress is one of the worst things for TTC. And hey, no matter how positive we can all be at diff times, we all have our crappy crying days or weeks. When those hit, the trick is to be super nice ot yourself, pamper yourslef, even if it's just a bubble bath. And remind ourselves that we are fantastic in so many ways, and getting preg is just one part of our lives.
> 
> Hang on in there!
> 
> Fairy x

Thank you fairy for your encouraging words. i do not temp but i will start monitoring myself soon. i have bought a CBFM but i didnt get it yet. hope this will help me time sex better and finally catch the egg... its sooooo frustrating. but why does this happen? i get thrush everymonth and i think that this is preventing conception. i use cremes and passeries and i think that it is not good to use them while TTC. doctor never said so... sometimes doctors are tooo cold and they just dont care about your feelings.

i try not to eat sugars and wheat (as i am allergic to wheat) but it is do difficult to do so.. today i ate 2 pieces of cake and now i feel very down knowing that at times i cant control myself. i hope i dont get thrush this month.... i am drinkin 2 litres of water to help me get rid of thrush...hope this works.

unfortunately i cant take baths as they cause me irritation... i used to have a bath every day just to relax and pamper myself but i cant anymore.. moreover, water dries up my vagina and as a result i have to use preseed. i feel sick... i get abdominal pain everymonth - it doesnt have a pattern. dont know what it is. gynae thinks it is IBS. she does not want me to do a laporoscopy as she said it is dangerous. hope it is not endometriosis. i have regular periods and normal period pains.

what's my problem? i dont know how to relax... my job is also stressful and sometimes i cant cope...i feel sick and need people to encourage me and cheer me up.

sorry fairy for beeing too much in a bad mood but i have nobody to talk to... btw, i really like the name fairy - it reminds me of childhood dreams. thanks a lot for your listening XXX
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Isabel, top tip from a fellow thrush sufferer....have you got your partner to use cream on his man bits?? I was getting thrush 3 months in a row, using the oral capsules to get rid of it, then getting it right back. LAst month i convinced DH to use some cream for a few days, and even after mammoth BD sessions, i didn't get it this month. If you think you are preggers, then don't use the capsules (not sure about the cream, you would have to check), but if its after a period and before you ov they should be ok.

Have you considered any complementary therapies to help you unwind and de-stress? I have put a relaxation hypnosis cd onto my ipod...i should actually listen to it myself sometime!

Sometimes it's just the fact of making a plan of how to deal with things that helps. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Isabel, top tip from a fellow thrush sufferer....have you got your partner to use cream on his man bits?? I was getting thrush 3 months in a row, using the oral capsules to get rid of it, then getting it right back. LAst month i convinced DH to use some cream for a few days, and even after mammoth BD sessions, i didn't get it this month. If you think you are preggers, then don't use the capsules (not sure about the cream, you would have to check), but if its after a period and before you ov they should be ok.
> 
> Have you considered any complementary therapies to help you unwind and de-stress? I have put a relaxation hypnosis cd onto my ipod...i should actually listen to it myself sometime!
> 
> Sometimes it's just the fact of making a plan of how to deal with things that helps.
> 
> Fairy xx

yes my partner used daktacort creme as well because otherwise he keeps giving it to me back. i am on cd10 and i didnt get thrush yet. hope i dont get it this month....

i remember some years ago, my doctor gave me betadine vaginal douche and i used to use it many times. after a while i discovered that it was not good using it too much as betadine kills absolutely everything - also the good things. do you think that this has effected my fertility????:nope:

i am not helping myself into de-stressing. i feel restless and helpless. no energy at all.:sleep: hope this will get over. not even evening primrose is helping me... i just need some praying for this big wave to go away.:cry:

thanks fairy.you have been of great help.


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--dress shopping tips forthcoming--late for work right now....i bought my wedding dress in March fulling knowing I was going to TTC in June and possibly be 23 weeks pregnant for our Nov wedding-my dress worked perfect...


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I have the same problem! I am supposed to be a bridesmaid in early July, and we have to order the dresses by early February. I get to pick my style from a small selection... there are some maternity dresses and one that is clearly designed for early maternity/post-baby, but none can really go either way. I think I will wait and see what happens with this cycle, but then my gut feeling is to just order my regular non-pregnant size and shape. I really really really don't want to be looking at an obviously early maternity style and/or size too big bridesmaid dress in July if I'm not pregnant... it would just be too depressing. :( Why do they make us order these so far ahead of time?

Anyway membas, I am looking forward to your advice too!

Isabel, I haven't caught up on your posts yet but hi! :wave:

Amygdala, hoping for a nice update for you soon. :)

Time for me to go to work (waaay late!)


----------



## Amygdala

-prepare yourself for mega-happy and relieved Amy-update-

EVERYTHING IS PERFECT!!! We have a happy bouncy little baby in there, heartbeat an all! The placenta is beginning to form, baby is measuring just ahead at 8 weeks today and the doctor was so so positive! He said he sees 150 pregnancies each quarter and usually he could tell by this stage if things were looking iffy. With ours he said he'd be extremely surprised if anything went wrong! How's that for some positive encouraging words!? I could have kissed him! Before we left he said I could phone with any questions any time (knowing full well that I'm not insured in the country so he wouldn't be able to bill me). I've been on here all day: :cloud9: I'm really starting to let myself believe that this is it for us, that there'll be a little mini-us running around very soon. I could just cry all day with relief.

Fairy and zb5, I think for bridesmaid dresses I would go for an empire line with room for a potential bump and then pick one size larger than you'd need now around your bust. If you can find one that can be easily taken in then all the better. How exciting! Hope you're wrong about your blood results though and that it is really just travel/holidays.

Carbafe, sorry you're not well. Hope you feel better soon! And don't overdo it with work, better to miss a day too many than to go back too soon and get worse again.

Dinah, I cannot believe how big your LO is now!!! Not that long to go for you!

Fairy, sounds like Mr Fairyman is going to be a busy DH very soon. :D Hope you catch that new-year-new-start eggy! And I also hope the progesterone will help. By the way: The doc today confirmed that it's a good idea to take 5mg of folic acid after any unexplained mcs, just thought I'd pass that on. Also b6 is supposed to help lengthen luteal phase (don't know if you're on any?).

Isabel, welcome! Sounds like you're having quite a hard time. Fairy's right, relaxing is important, especially because you won't be doing your own health any favours being stressed all the time. Maybe it would help you to have a general fertility check-up? Just to ease your mind? I don't know where you're based but if you can, maybe talking to a gynaecologist might help you relax a little about the whole ttc business? Or how about taking some time off work and going away somewhere, just you and your OH and no pressures from everyday life?


----------



## Isabel209

zb5 said:


> Fairy, I have the same problem! I am supposed to be a bridesmaid in early July, and we have to order the dresses by early February. I get to pick my style from a small selection... there are some maternity dresses and one that is clearly designed for early maternity/post-baby, but none can really go either way. I think I will wait and see what happens with this cycle, but then my gut feeling is to just order my regular non-pregnant size and shape. I really really really don't want to be looking at an obviously early maternity style and/or size too big bridesmaid dress in July if I'm not pregnant... it would just be too depressing. :( Why do they make us order these so far ahead of time?
> 
> Anyway membas, I am looking forward to your advice too!
> 
> Isabel, I haven't caught up on your posts yet but hi! :wave:
> 
> Amygdala, hoping for a nice update for you soon. :)
> 
> Time for me to go to work (waaay late!)

hi zb5. thanks for your welcome... we'll chat again later on :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Fantastic Amy I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Minimyg!!! Soooooooo pleased for you Amyg!!!!! That is the best news ever. Hurrah hurrah and what a brilliant start to the year!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay Amyg so pleased for you! Such good news to get on hear and read, I am beaming for you :)


----------



## membas#1

Yay Amy! Congrats, I'm sure you have a huge sense of relief right now. :)

For dress--I purchased a dress that 1. the material would give (for increased boobage and bump)...I dont' know what kind it was, but it had some stretch to it and was a heavy type material. 2. it was slightly lower than empire cut but also not waist cut 3. it was a faux wrap style--a wrap style dress would also work well, mine just happen to be a fake wrap style--this style wraps slightly above waist and then falls in a looser way across bump area/hips...I couldn't have grown out of this thing at all, except in the boobage area, but that was gonna take some serious growth 3. it was dark color. I guess if you have a limited selection to chose from based on what the bride wants you may not get much of a say in these, but perhaps you'll have some options.

if i look at pics of me when i first purchased the dress and tried it on at home, vs. pics of me at my wedding--it does fit differently--you know i'm fuller in certain areas...but it fit no trouble. with the larger boobs i did have to buy a dark slip to wear underneath that helped hide some of my spilling out cleavage. i also got one of those shaper slips--and it helped as well pull things in without putting too much pressure on my bump. just helped the dress fall neatly. I didn't get a super duper shaper slip...just a light to medium shaper. 

Good luck!

More later--time to walk home from work...been feeling great today--lots of walking in, had lunch with a friend, got tons done at work...and tonight purchasing maternity bras online. Found a local store that has the cosleeper crib setup on their showroom floor and they sell them there so will go by tomorrow and look at it before making a blind purchase...not ever having seen one set up. 

I need to catch up on posts...seems there's been a lot in the last several days and only had a quick read this morning...


----------



## Shey

Welcome Isabel to the forum!

Amy that is great news. Im so happy for you

Fairy I hope you catch that eggie!!

Membas how are you doing?


----------



## zb5

Yeah minimyg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Sounds like a very nice doctor too. :)

Thanks for the words of bridesmaid dress advice, membas and Amygdala. I think I will go with the empire waist. Unfortunately the color and fabric are set (lavender, silk) so no way to choose stretchy dark colors. But I think if I go with an empire waist in one size up, I should be fine. I just now noticed on their website that the empire waist is "generously fitted, for extra comfort". Hint hint! :)

Isabel, it sounds like you're having a tough time recently. Me too, actually. I've just been feeling so overwhelmed with everything I need to do to move my life forward - like graduate and get a job. What I really want to do is have a baby, but we're not allowed to TTC until the doc gives us the OK. And then, who knows how long it will take? So I really need to focus on other, non-baby things in my life, but I don't want to. :( Is there anything else going on in your life that's making you feel so down? I agree with Fairy who said it's important to pamper yourself and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Amygdala said:


> -prepare yourself for mega-happy and relieved Amy-update-
> 
> EVERYTHING IS PERFECT!!! We have a happy bouncy little baby in there, heartbeat an all! The placenta is beginning to form, baby is measuring just ahead at 8 weeks today and the doctor was so so positive! He said he sees 150 pregnancies each quarter and usually he could tell by this stage if things were looking iffy. With ours he said he'd be extremely surprised if anything went wrong! How's that for some positive encouraging words!? I could have kissed him! Before we left he said I could phone with any questions any time (knowing full well that I'm not insured in the country so he wouldn't be able to bill me). I've been on here all day: :cloud9: I'm really starting to let myself believe that this is it for us, that there'll be a little mini-us running around very soon. I could just cry all day with relief.
> 
> Fairy and zb5, I think for bridesmaid dresses I would go for an empire line with room for a potential bump and then pick one size larger than you'd need now around your bust. If you can find one that can be easily taken in then all the better. How exciting! Hope you're wrong about your blood results though and that it is really just travel/holidays.
> 
> Carbafe, sorry you're not well. Hope you feel better soon! And don't overdo it with work, better to miss a day too many than to go back too soon and get worse again.
> 
> Dinah, I cannot believe how big your LO is now!!! Not that long to go for you!
> 
> Fairy, sounds like Mr Fairyman is going to be a busy DH very soon. :D Hope you catch that new-year-new-start eggy! And I also hope the progesterone will help. By the way: The doc today confirmed that it's a good idea to take 5mg of folic acid after any unexplained mcs, just thought I'd pass that on. Also b6 is supposed to help lengthen luteal phase (don't know if you're on any?).
> 
> Isabel, welcome! Sounds like you're having quite a hard time. Fairy's right, relaxing is important, especially because you won't be doing your own health any favours being stressed all the time. Maybe it would help you to have a general fertility check-up? Just to ease your mind? I don't know where you're based but if you can, maybe talking to a gynaecologist might help you relax a little about the whole ttc business? Or how about taking some time off work and going away somewhere, just you and your OH and no pressures from everyday life?

CONGRATULATIONS AMY :happydance: you've made it... i can see how happy you are feeling right now... well done... can't wait to see future pictures .... i am really happy for you XXX :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:

yes, i am going trough a hard time right now. i go to a gynae once every month doing blood tests to check about progesterone level. according to her, it is still low. i check for infections but all is clear. doing a fertility check up you mean testing my tubes ecc? i do ultrasounds but all seems ok. my DH also did a Male Fertility Test and all is fine.

my job is a bit stressful as well. i am a teacher and i take a lot of work to do home like corrections, grading, preparing notes ecc... its not a relaxing job. i am very dedicated and i take things seriously. 

my DH and i go for holidays very often... somtimes travelling is stressful too you know. my doctor advised us not to travel right now as it can cause stress for us... i know how important is to relax but i cant learn how to yet. i think this is happening because i got so much work left behind to do and i didnt finish it. when i finish the work i have to do, i will feel better.

thanks a lot for your support. i really feel at home talking to you on this thread. you are all very nice and welcoming.

catch up with you later 
:angel:XXXX


----------



## Isabel209

zb5 said:


> Yeah minimyg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Sounds like a very nice doctor too. :)
> 
> Thanks for the words of bridesmaid dress advice, membas and Amygdala. I think I will go with the empire waist. Unfortunately the color and fabric are set (lavender, silk) so no way to choose stretchy dark colors. But I think if I go with an empire waist in one size up, I should be fine. I just now noticed on their website that the empire waist is "generously fitted, for extra comfort". Hint hint! :)
> 
> Isabel, it sounds like you're having a tough time recently. Me too, actually. I've just been feeling so overwhelmed with everything I need to do to move my life forward - like graduate and get a job. What I really want to do is have a baby, but we're not allowed to TTC until the doc gives us the OK. And then, who knows how long it will take? So I really need to focus on other, non-baby things in my life, but I don't want to. :( Is there anything else going on in your life that's making you feel so down? I agree with Fairy who said it's important to pamper yourself and take care of yourself. :hugs:

hi dear, as i said to amy, my job is very stressful and i got so much work left behind. if all this work is done, i will definately feel better.

and this TTC journey is killing me... i wish i can concentrate on other things and let go this baby thing... but i cant... i am conscios all the time when i am ovulating so we BD and so on... i know that the more i relax, the more things fall into place... i just cant do it right now.. maybe its just only a phase i am going through. .. hope i can cheer up soon and you ll all see a smiley face on me :)

thanks again for listening and caring.. thank you for making me feel at home :kiss:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the dress tips Membas. I shall let you know how it goes. The dresses she has proposed so far aren't stretchy, more strapless straight across the bust, comes in under the bust then quite floaty after that. I think the bump bit would be ok in that kid of dress, it's the boob area that would be a concern. I geuss i could get one size up and wear the attachable straps? 

My progesterone cream arrived today!!! Now ijust need to ovulate. Negative OPKs so far, today is cd15, so some point in the next 72 hours i hope!! Gotta get busy busy busy!!

Seriously hoping for a financial miracle this year too. Don't need the added worry of money. Damn recession. 

On that cheery note, better go earn some!

Hope y'all having a good day.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I hear you on the financial front moneyfairy! But remember, we are coming out of the recession. So pma for that too! You just recently started a business didn't you? Or are about to?

Zb5, I can sooooo relate to the whole having to graduate and find a job thing. Terrifying, isn't it? If we'll be ok this time, then I'll have about 6-8 weeks of right-up left post baby and then I'm off to find a post-doc or other job with a 6 month-old. Scary! Are you applying yet? And are you looking for science jobs or industry? Can you move? We bought our house last year and with LO on the way I'm quite reluctant to move for my job. You can imagine what that does to my chances! Surely your location should be quite a good base though?

Isabel, sounds like you're really stressed out. I remember that feeling all too well so I won't say "try to relax" like it's that easy. But I will say, trust me, you should work on getting calmer, both for yourself and for ttc. Fairy's meditation idea seems a good place to start. Or yoga? Writing a diary might also help you get your frustrations out. Is there any way you can cut back on work? Or have at least one day a week where you're doing something just for yourself (spa-day, long walks, going out with friends, cinema night with DH...)? And maybe it'll help you to verbalised WHY you're so stressed about ttc. I mean I think everyone on here will understand anyway, but it might help to collect your thoughts and find out exactly which aspects cause you so much stress.

AFM, I survived the big journey back to my in-laws and now all that's between me and my bed at home is a 2-hour car trip. Yay! I cannot tell you how much I'm looking forward to my own bed or some switch-off tv on my sofa (Neighbors and CSI, here I come!).


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, yep, started a business at the end of Aug. Relatively speaking it's going ok for how long i've been running, but, the plan was to keep my part-time job whilst i built the business, but clearly, having been made redundant from that at the end of June, that hasn't happened, so things are v tight. Yep, hoping people have more moeny to spend soon! I sure could do with a moneyfairy!!!!Or a lottery win ;-)
As for you Amyg and Zb5, (and me!) just trust that all will be well. I do. Things are usually never as bad as they seem and something always tends to work out, even if it's not quite what you had in mind at th start! 

Isabel, i agree with everyhting Amyg has said. MAybe refocus your energies on trying to find small ways in which to de-stress, rather than on TTC for the time being. How old are you btw? 

Amyg, i bet you are looking fwd to your own bed. Visiting family, as lovely as it can be, is really tiring. Though i bet you are still on a high from teh scan.

Hey Lilmack, thinking of you. Hoping you are doing as well as you can be. How is Jake settling in to his new family? Has he chewed up anything yet?

Coco, did the witch arrive as you expected?

AJ, how are things over in Jamaica for you?? 

Right. Time to go pee on this evening's opk. My poas fix!!

LOL.

Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Amyg, yep, started a business at the end of Aug. Relatively speaking it's going ok for how long i've been running, but, the plan was to keep my part-time job whilst i built the business, but clearly, having been made redundant from that at the end of June, that hasn't happened, so things are v tight. Yep, hoping people have more moeny to spend soon! I sure could do with a moneyfairy!!!!Or a lottery win ;-)
> As for you Amyg and Zb5, (and me!) just trust that all will be well. I do. Things are usually never as bad as they seem and something always tends to work out, even if it's not quite what you had in mind at th start!
> 
> Isabel, i agree with everyhting Amyg has said. MAybe refocus your energies on trying to find small ways in which to de-stress, rather than on TTC for the time being. How old are you btw?
> 
> Amyg, i bet you are looking fwd to your own bed. Visiting family, as lovely as it can be, is really tiring. Though i bet you are still on a high from teh scan.
> 
> Hey Lilmack, thinking of you. Hoping you are doing as well as you can be. How is Jake settling in to his new family? Has he chewed up anything yet?
> 
> Coco, did the witch arrive as you expected?
> 
> AJ, how are things over in Jamaica for you??
> 
> Right. Time to go pee on this evening's opk. My poas fix!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Fairy xx

hi fairy,

i am 29years old. yes, i should put my energy on things which destress me and forget all about TTC. i should let things happen by themselves...the less i think, the more things fall into place..hope i will manage. thanks for your thoughts XX


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, popping in quickly to see how you all are doing!

Welcome Isabel :flow: Hope things get less stressful for you soon.

Membas, did you get a chance to go look at the cosleepers? Hopefully you can find one that will be a perfect fit!

zb, I think that going with an empire waist is the best way to go! I was about6 weeks and was MOH in my friends wedding, and had a LOT of bloat going on so was REALLY thankful for the empire waistline! My boobs are pretty big to begin with but they got even bigger and it was a tight squeeze so I would def recommend getting the next size up just in case. As long as you stick to a somewhat simple design, even if you have to get the bust taken in a touch it won't be too expensive. Better safe than sorry!

Fairy, same ^^ to you! Also, glad the cream arrived in time, now you'll have that little bit of peace of mind just in case.

Kate, how are you doing hun? Thinking of you and hoping you are taking care of yourself and your new family member!

:wave: to everyone else!

AFM, lots of movement and wiggling the past few days, can't believe how quickly it's come on. Have been feeling a ton better too, had a dr's appt this past Monday and although I somehow (???) lost 4 more lbs in two weeks, I am now measuring about 2 weeks ahead. I got a little nervous about that but dr said she wasn't concerned and that she was just happy baby was growing along so well even when I am shrinking! When she had a feel for the uterus she said it is just a cm or so below my bellybutton now. Crazy!


----------



## membas#1

went tonight after work to check out a local children's store as they had a cosleeper of the arms reach model on their floor and wanted to look at it...we liked it and they had the universal model we needed for our shorter 22 inch bed height, so we bought it :) yay! i wish they had the toffee and black color in the universal as it was really nice looking but they just have this 'natural' color which is like cream. blah. oh well--it will serve it's purpose and all that cream fabric is washable...we have 4 sheets already for the thing so that will help with adding to the creamy color and of course once we put cute baby in it, who cares what color it is. This is what we got and how it will look set up (except there will be colorful sheets and a cute baby!)....it's about the size of a graco pack n play portacrib...
 



Attached Files:







cosleeper.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilmackate

Membas I love it! That will be so useful!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I am looking for postdocs that would require moving. I've become very attached to our apartment, our neighborhood, and our friends, so I will be sad to leave it behind. :( On the other hand I'm looking forward to trying something new. And DH really wants to move because he's getting sick of our apartment with all its stairs and his bad knees (and future issues with stairs and babies...) I have even got an informal offer for a postdoc in Germany... I'm tempted, but I don't think we'll be going quite so far away! I am actually hoping we will move to the east coast and be closer to my family. DH hopes we will move to southern Cali for more beach weather. I guess we'll see!

Anyway, Fairy, I think you are right, I think worrying about it may be worse than the actual process! I think the uncertainty is what's really getting me. We don't know where or when we'll be moving, if I'll have a job, if I'll be preggo... by the end of 2011 it's theoretically possible that I'll have a new baby, a new job, and a new apartment in a new state. :shock:

Isabel, I think I will be trying to relax right alongside you! I have always thought that teaching was such a challenging job, and teachers are so underappreciated, so I applaud you.

membas, lovely cosleeper!

Sweetpea, so glad to hear you are feeling better now. Your bump is so cute!

lilmac, how are things? I think you mentioned seeing a FS soon?

Oh, and Fairy, I also hope 2011 is officially a better year for the economy! We will all be needing extra money for our future LO's. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, sounds like you've got lots of options! Germany's very good for pre-natal care! ;) But I like the idea of being closer to family, especially once baby comes. Although, southern California.... :cloud9: I totally have a thing for the US south-west. We'd always wondered about going to the states for a few years after my phd. It's quite a common thing for UK researchers to do one postdoc there and then come back for a lectureship here. But with a LO I think I want to be closer to family for now. Maybe for a year or so a few years down the line, we'll see.

Sweetpea, I cannot believe you feel movement!!! Seems like you got your bfp only yesterday! Are you finding out the gender or keeping it a surprise?

Membas, yay for buying baby's bed! I was actually thinking about the armsreach as well as it's the only co-sleeper widely available in the UK. Then decided to import a wooden one from Germany though. But now I'm curious: Does it feel quite sturdy? You can use if as a travel crib, can't you? I was mainly worried that it would be a bit shaky, as travel cribs tend to be. And how does it attach to your bed, is that connection sturdy? You might change my mind again after all... :D

Lilmac, how are you? It's understandable that you're not hanging around here all the time ATM but remember that we're all thinking of you. I'm really hoping for a great positive update from you soon, maybe some good news from the FS? You so deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

My secret santa gift arrived today. Thank you so much Santa it is lovely !

Amy glad to hear you had a great appointment and scan. 
ZB5 and I hope everything works out ! I felt really frustrated last year about jobs, houses life etc but now things are starting to fall into place and the things that haven't don't seem as important at the moment and I think well if they happen good and if not we will manage ! 

My advice about bridesmaid dresses is make sure they don't have bones in them ! I was bridesmaid twice last year and both dresses had bones in them and by the end of the day they were digging into me so would be 100 times worse if I had grown any bigger from fittings ! Both of my dresses were to big to start with and got fitted a few weeks before the weddings. ( I think this is a ploy of the shops to get extra money !) So hopefully you can get fitted properly either way. 

Lil I hope you are doing ok. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well and getting settled into 2011 ! 

AFM starting to feel better today. Got up and dressed for work yesterday and then ended up crying at the thought of the effort of going in ! Needless to say DH and I agreed that i should perhaps stay off for a few more days ! Did lots of sleeping yesterday and still in my Pj's now so hopefully my Monday I will have a bit more energy ! I hope I feel better soon as we have some busy weeks coming up. We start anti natal classes on 20th Jan then get keys to the new house on 21st and have about 2 weeks to do some painting get carpets etc before hopefully moving in about the 4th Feb. The new people dont move into our flat till 25th March but I want to be all settled in the new house before the baby is due so dont want to wait that long before moving. I have also put in my maternity leave forms now and am due to finish up on 9th March which is less than 9 weeks away now ! So I really do need to get my energy back soon ! x


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG! Carbafe! How fast has mat leave come around?????
Good luck with all your moving house.

It's really exciting that this thread is actually going to have its first actual babies appear soon!! DJ987 will be the first, though i know she doesn't hang around on this thread much anymore. Swiftly followed by Membas, Dinah, Carbafe, Sweetpea and Amygdala catching up fast! Did i miss anyone? 
Those who give birth MUST stay in touch with the rest of us still plodding away on the TTC! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

membas#1 said:


> went tonight after work to check out a local children's store as they had a cosleeper of the arms reach model on their floor and wanted to look at it...we liked it and they had the universal model we needed for our shorter 22 inch bed height, so we bought it :) yay! i wish they had the toffee and black color in the universal as it was really nice looking but they just have this 'natural' color which is like cream. blah. oh well--it will serve it's purpose and all that cream fabric is washable...we have 4 sheets already for the thing so that will help with adding to the creamy color and of course once we put cute baby in it, who cares what color it is. This is what we got and how it will look set up (except there will be colorful sheets and a cute baby!)....it's about the size of a graco pack n play portacrib...

its really amazing... just beautiful.. i m sure you'll find it useful... it s such a good feeling doing baby preparations :) i wish i can get the same feeling too... i really want it to just happen this cycle


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no!!!! DH has come home this eve with a fever and looking really rough. NOOOOOOOOOOOO. Timing?!!!!!!! First, i hope he doesn't have one of these nasty flu bugs, second, i hope i don't get it, third.....of all the darn weekends to get sick!!! Hoping for a miraculous recovery by morn. 

I COULD SCREAM.


----------



## lilmackate

I hope your dh feels better soon fairy!!! :(


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Zb5, sounds like you've got lots of options! Germany's very good for pre-natal care! ;) But I like the idea of being closer to family, especially once baby comes. Although, southern California.... :cloud9: I totally have a thing for the US south-west. We'd always wondered about going to the states for a few years after my phd. It's quite a common thing for UK researchers to do one postdoc there and then come back for a lectureship here. But with a LO I think I want to be closer to family for now. Maybe for a year or so a few years down the line, we'll see.
> 
> Sweetpea, I cannot believe you feel movement!!! Seems like you got your bfp only yesterday! Are you finding out the gender or keeping it a surprise?
> 
> Membas, yay for buying baby's bed! I was actually thinking about the armsreach as well as it's the only co-sleeper widely available in the UK. Then decided to import a wooden one from Germany though. But now I'm curious: Does it feel quite sturdy? You can use if as a travel crib, can't you? I was mainly worried that it would be a bit shaky, as travel cribs tend to be. And how does it attach to your bed, is that connection sturdy? You might change my mind again after all... :D
> 
> Lilmac, how are you? It's understandable that you're not hanging around here all the time ATM but remember that we're all thinking of you. I'm really hoping for a great positive update from you soon, maybe some good news from the FS? You so deserve it! :hugs:

Amy--I think it does feel quite sturdy for what it is--now we were looking at it on the floor at the store as they had a floor model, and they had carpet, and it did feel sturdy--we have hardwood floors that are not the most even things, so that's my biggest concern is it wont sit level. We'll see. We can likely fix that if that's the case. You can use it as a travel crib but i hear once you put it up it's not something you want to take down and pack up a lot as it's not the easiest to assemble. I think we'll really like it as we are limited by space and we want to cosleep but i don't want to share the bed right away, as that scares me. There's a YouTube video on the setup--google Youtube Arms reach cosleeper and there is a 10 min video on how it all sets up and the different stages you can use it in. I hear the connection to the bed is fine if your bed frame below is flush with your box springs and mattress--otherwise you'll have a gap and that's not good...so whatever side of the bed it goes on the entire bed/mattress/etc...should be uniform and flush. 

I gotta catch up on all the ladies now...i hope you are all doing well


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> OMG! Carbafe! How fast has mat leave come around?????
> Good luck with all your moving house.
> 
> It's really exciting that this thread is actually going to have its first actual babies appear soon!! DJ987 will be the first, though i know she doesn't hang around on this thread much anymore. Swiftly followed by Membas, Dinah, Carbafe, Sweetpea and Amygdala catching up fast! Did i miss anyone?
> Those who give birth MUST stay in touch with the rest of us still plodding away on the TTC!
> 
> Fairy xx

But of course! I'm not going anywhere--this is a mutual journey for all of us...I'm still going to be around cheering on everyone!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--hope he feels better soon..and i say get a little BD action in anyways if he's up for it.


----------



## zb5

Oof, looks like everyone is getting winter flus! I've got a cold myself, I think. I don't know, I don't have too many symptoms but today my lungs started to hurt and I felt like I was losing my voice. That and being tired all the time. I had my blood drawn for the thyroid levels yesterday and hope I hear from my doctor tomorrow. I hope everything's fine of course, but since I've been feeling kind of cruddy I kind of expect them to come back bad. :( Fairy, just remember it only takes one sperm, so as long as you DTD once around the right time you could be all good. Hope your DH feels better soon though and doesn't give you his flu!

Amygdala, DH's family is in the southwest so that could be nice too. DH loves the desert and would love to move to Phoenix or Albuquerque, but those places don't have a lot of postdoc options for me. We'll see. I have a friend at work right now who is French and brought her family to the US for a few years to be a visiting professor. Her kids are 6, 9, and 11 and are really enjoying it, plus now they are bilingual! So I think working abroad can be an option at any stage.

carbafe, I tootally agree about the bridal shops messing up sizes just so you have to pay for alterations! I actually have a dress from the same brand from the last wedding I was in, so I know my size. Just have to decide whether to order a size up... I think I better though because the "right" size for me is starting to get a little tight in places, totally unrelated to babyage. :) Hope you feel better too carbafe!

Agreed, it is crazy how fast everything is progressing! I require adorable baby pics of all graduates of this thread! :)


----------



## membas#1

Isabel209 said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Amyg, yep, started a business at the end of Aug. Relatively speaking it's going ok for how long i've been running, but, the plan was to keep my part-time job whilst i built the business, but clearly, having been made redundant from that at the end of June, that hasn't happened, so things are v tight. Yep, hoping people have more moeny to spend soon! I sure could do with a moneyfairy!!!!Or a lottery win ;-)
> As for you Amyg and Zb5, (and me!) just trust that all will be well. I do. Things are usually never as bad as they seem and something always tends to work out, even if it's not quite what you had in mind at th start!
> 
> Isabel, i agree with everyhting Amyg has said. MAybe refocus your energies on trying to find small ways in which to de-stress, rather than on TTC for the time being. How old are you btw?
> 
> Amyg, i bet you are looking fwd to your own bed. Visiting family, as lovely as it can be, is really tiring. Though i bet you are still on a high from teh scan.
> 
> Hey Lilmack, thinking of you. Hoping you are doing as well as you can be. How is Jake settling in to his new family? Has he chewed up anything yet?
> 
> Coco, did the witch arrive as you expected?
> 
> AJ, how are things over in Jamaica for you??
> 
> Right. Time to go pee on this evening's opk. My poas fix!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> hi fairy,
> 
> i am 29years old. yes, i should put my energy on things which destress me and forget all about TTC. i should let things happen by themselves...the less i think, the more things fall into place..hope i will manage. thanks for your thoughts XXClick to expand...

Hi Isabel, I have not formally said hello to you, my apologies. It's hard to forget all about TTC, I'm sorry things are not happening quickly for you. Stress can negatively effect you, so probably good to find ways to destress, but I do think it's difficult to really let go of TTC and have the 'what will be will be' attitude. :hugs: sorry i don't have more words of wisdom for you. I do believe that all the ladies on this thread will be mommies...some sooner than others, but we'll all be mommies with gorgeous babies--PMA.


----------



## membas#1

zb--i often wonder if DH and i will leave the west coast or not...neither of us would go back to our respective family home states, not because i don't love my family but because he won't live in texas and i won't live in iowa (where he's from), and neither would he...i've been here 10 years and leaving would require me getting a similar job with summer's off...i don't know if i can ever go back to working 12 months a year--i'm spoiled, and now with a LO, i really want 2 months off a year....that would be a tough call for sure as to where to go...i like the beaches of southern cal, but not all the people--way too crowded for my tastes....i've never been to the east coast, so can't speak of that area...


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, thanks for the review! I guess if your floors were a problem you could always use a nice thick rug underneath?

Carbafe, I'm glad to read you're taking it a bit easy. Don't overdo things now, especially so close to your well-deserved mat leave!

Zb5, I'm so curious to hear where you'll end up. I know it's scary right now but you'll see, it'll all work out and then be very exciting! Will be crossing my fingers for your numbers as well, hope your instinct is wrong and they're good!

Fairy, sorry to hear your DH isn't well! I hope it's not the flu for him! Have you had a jab btw? My MIL is a nurse and she says she recommends flu shots for anyone our generation this year as it seems to be hitting especially younger people. Plus if you have a jab now you don't need to worry about it when you're pregnant. My gp let me have one even when I wasn't pregnant yet (i.e. not in a high risk group) but if they don't, you can always get one from a pharmacy for about £10. Just a thought...

AFM, my body seems to have decided on evening sickness now. Makes me feel quite rough at night but at least I wake up feeling ok (sometimes good!) and I can eat breakfast and take my FA. Whoever said "pregnancy isn't an illness" was an idiot though. I appreciate it's all worth it in the end but I don't think I've ever felt this rough for so long with any illness. Must have been a man...


----------



## Fairybabe

Good ol' DH. He's a trooper! Doesn't seem to be full on flu thankfully. Dosed him up and after a good night's sleep, well, he let me do what i wanted!!!
So that's BD thurs pm and sat am. Where's the darn egg? Am a bit confused. Did an opk last night, didn't come up with much, when checkd later had gone quite dark, so i did another one 3 hours after the first, and it was dead pale. I didn't think the darker one was quite good enough to be a positive. Will do another tonight to see what's what. Re temps, well, this morn's was higher than expected, but, i don't think it's ov, i think it's taking it an hour and a half later than usual and sleeping right near the radiaor that had been blasting heat for 2 hours! So to sum up: no idea. Keep on doing the BD til am sure is the plan!! Bit crampy and twingy in the uterus area. So who knows.

As for all you girls planning moves, well, i hate to be left out. Me adn DH are going to try and move 200 miles to be nearer family. But he hs to get a job down there first, so it's a waiting game. I'm more than happy to move as i;m not keen at all on the area we live in, and we would have so much more in terms of friends and family if we moved. All essential for when (pma) a little one arrives. Keep you posted.

Amyg, can't believe how soon your next scan is! How the heck did you get to 8 weeks so fast?! Time warp going on!!
Have a good saturday everyone.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

I'm HOME!!!! And I can't tell you how good it feels! In my own bed, heatpack at my feet and cat curled up on them. :D I'm still feeling rather sick from the journey but DH made me a lovely plate of fruit a while ago and it was sooooo nice! Pears and (wait for it!) nectarines! The latter I got from my MIL after mentioning they were all I could eat with my ms last summer. Where on earth she bought nectarines from in January is beyond me but how sweet of her?!?!? She's awesome! So is my DH. I feel very lucky to be looked after so well. Plus, when we arrived home, what looks suspiciously like my secret Santa gift was waiting for me! Haven't had the energy to open it yet but I can't wait! :happydance: Hope my Santee gets theirs soon, it's been aaages...


----------



## Shey

I still havent received mine yet.


----------



## ooSweetPea

membas#1 said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Carbafe! How fast has mat leave come around?????
> Good luck with all your moving house.
> 
> It's really exciting that this thread is actually going to have its first actual babies appear soon!! DJ987 will be the first, though i know she doesn't hang around on this thread much anymore. Swiftly followed by Membas, Dinah, Carbafe, Sweetpea and Amygdala catching up fast! Did i miss anyone?
> Those who give birth MUST stay in touch with the rest of us still plodding away on the TTC!
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> But of course! I'm not going anywhere--this is a mutual journey for all of us...I'm still going to be around cheering on everyone!Click to expand...

Totally agree! Love all my girls :flow:


----------



## Shey

Im getting so nervous. I have 4 months til me and my BF ttc our first together.

I hope you ladies are doing well so far.


----------



## lilmackate

Ha ha my Bff moved in with me and we were playing the xbox dance game with kennect and anyway here is the funny video she took of me tonight playing the game LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCmHD_LV0Ek


----------



## lilmackate

Yay to be home Amy and yay for a gift what did you get?! :) Ok so who had who can we tell each other now I know that sweetpea and myself had each other :) 

I hope everyone who is feeling sick or has been ill feels better now I hate it when it seems like things are going around and around and everyone just feels yucky :( feel better ladies!!!! oh and fairy I hope your DH is doing better!!


----------



## Isabel209

membas#1 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Amyg, yep, started a business at the end of Aug. Relatively speaking it's going ok for how long i've been running, but, the plan was to keep my part-time job whilst i built the business, but clearly, having been made redundant from that at the end of June, that hasn't happened, so things are v tight. Yep, hoping people have more moeny to spend soon! I sure could do with a moneyfairy!!!!Or a lottery win ;-)
> As for you Amyg and Zb5, (and me!) just trust that all will be well. I do. Things are usually never as bad as they seem and something always tends to work out, even if it's not quite what you had in mind at th start!
> 
> Isabel, i agree with everyhting Amyg has said. MAybe refocus your energies on trying to find small ways in which to de-stress, rather than on TTC for the time being. How old are you btw?
> 
> Amyg, i bet you are looking fwd to your own bed. Visiting family, as lovely as it can be, is really tiring. Though i bet you are still on a high from teh scan.
> 
> Hey Lilmack, thinking of you. Hoping you are doing as well as you can be. How is Jake settling in to his new family? Has he chewed up anything yet?
> 
> Coco, did the witch arrive as you expected?
> 
> AJ, how are things over in Jamaica for you??
> 
> Right. Time to go pee on this evening's opk. My poas fix!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> hi fairy,
> 
> i am 29years old. yes, i should put my energy on things which destress me and forget all about TTC. i should let things happen by themselves...the less i think, the more things fall into place..hope i will manage. thanks for your thoughts XXClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isabel, I have not formally said hello to you, my apologies. It's hard to forget all about TTC, I'm sorry things are not happening quickly for you. Stress can negatively effect you, so probably good to find ways to destress, but I do think it's difficult to really let go of TTC and have the 'what will be will be' attitude. :hugs: sorry i don't have more words of wisdom for you. I do believe that all the ladies on this thread will be mommies...some sooner than others, but we'll all be mommies with gorgeous babies--PMA.Click to expand...

hello dear, thanks for the welcoming message.. i know its hard to forget about TTC and stuff but i am trying my best not to worry too much on this thing. i try to think and use my energy on something else while we BD every two or 3 days. still waiting for my monitor to arrive. that will be of great help. will keep in touch XXX


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies--well we had a rough start to our weekend...we were not getting along well yesterday, but today has been much better and we love each other again :) (not that we ever stopped, but you know how those days can be...both frustrated with each other, add my hormones to the mix...both the crying kind and the angry/rage kind--well not a good mix for happy couple). So--anyways--today is better. 

Just went out for a nice dinner--enjoyed that and now it's down time. Tomorrow back to the grind--ugh. I could do without work right now...just seems to take up what energy i have and leaves very little for my home life (part of DHs frustration right now--he gets it but it's hard for him to be on the backburner all the time). So yuck for work.

Lil--loved your video....looks like you were having fun! And having your bff move in must be fun :)

Isabel--hope this is your month, BD every 2-3 days sounds like a good stress free way to go about the month. Best of luck :flower:

Amy--welcome home! Hope you've had some nice down time!

Everyone else :hi: and hope you are all doing great....Fairy--how are the OPKs looking?


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!
I had a bit of a rough night and need to vent. Unfortunately DH was down with a terrible headache as well so didn't want to bother him. But anyway, it took me ages to get to sleep last night. I kept having thoughts about my mc and was just really really anxious of it happening again. It's mainly the physical pain that scares me, I think emotionally I could get through it but the physical reality of it was quite traumatic. I tried to distract myself, which brought up thoughts about work. Zb5 will tell you: Obsessing about your phd? NOT relaxing! Anyway so I went from one bad thought to another until I finally fell asleep. Only to then dream about AF arriving! Luckily, in the dream, I didn't realise I was supposed to be pregnant, just ttc I think. But you can imagine the state I was in when I woke up. I wish it was Friday so I could see that LO is ok. I think it's just the time making me nervous because this is roughly when things went wrong last time. I wish I could be more optimistic...

On an entirely brighter note: I opened my secret Santa gift and got some lovely jams and chocolate covered hazelnuts. Hmmmm! Can't wait to try all of them once I get a break in my nausea. :haha: Thank you very much Santa! :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies!
Lilmack, great moves girl!
Membas, glad you and DH got over the tension...when do you go on maternity leave from your work? That will make couple time easier.
Amyg, TOTALLY normal to have those kind of dreams and anxieties. The dreams are just showing what's on your mind. Just 4 days til you see bubs again and can get some reassurance. How is the m/s? Any other symptoms?
Shey, those 4 months will fly by! Are you starting the folic acid and stuff already? I heard that ideally you should be on on it 3 months before TTC. How are your plans to move in together going?
Isabel, BD every 2-3 days sounds like a great plan. Have you googled Sperm Meets Egg Plan? 

AFM, well been a bit confused again. Had waht i thought was a positive opk on fri eve. Then no temp rise, what looks like a positive last night, and big temp dip this morn, so HOPING i get a temp rise in the morn. Or i might just go a bit mad. Was absolute hormonal as hell over these last few days (really really low, tearful, snappy) but feel a lot better and crampy today. These last two cycles have been really mad. Lord only knows what is going on. Just hope we have caught the eggy! Sure put enough effort in! DH rallied to the cause!

Fingers crossed.

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Yay positive opk for me! I didn't temp this month so I'm going to have to go off of opks...... But I'm shocked and excited! Oh please let this lead to a sticky bfp and my forever baby!

Isabel I'm sorry I've not said anything to you I've been soooooo busy but anyway welcome and it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Fairybabe

ooooh lilmack...potential bump buddies???


----------



## lilmackate

That would be so awesome fairy!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

I didn't want to bother wit temping either lilmac, but started doing it with the vagueness of my cheapie opks. Grrrr. It's gonna be the only way i can confirm ov! 

How's Jake?


----------



## lilmackate

Jake is awesome! I love him so much! :) I think you can see him in the dance video :)

I was going to start temping I thought I had more time I really didn't expect to o this soon.....


----------



## Fairybabe

Well hope you weren't too caught out and got busy!!


----------



## lilmackate

Opk was negative yesterday and is just borderline positive tonight so I know I'm good and I did the dance 2 nights ago and plan on going crazy for the next few nights lol


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--I'm not taking maternity leave ideally til she comes. I mean, I may not work 40 hours a week right up until I'm 40 weeks pregnant/if I go that long...but ideally I'll work as close to full time as I can over the next 9 weeks...

The nice thing is that I have cut 5-7 hours out of my work on campus time in exchanged for work at home...which has allowed me to only be at work for 5 hours on Tuesday, 6 hours on Thursday, and 6-8 hours on Friday--but Mondays and Wednesdays are 9 hour days...I have my backup here who is taking over for me when I'm on maternity leave but I'm being stubborn about trying to wait as long as possible so I can maximize the time off I have with LO. We'll see how it all goes--things don't always go to plan.

Amy--hope you are feeling better and more relaxed now. I think it's perfectly normal to be thinking and dreaming those thoughts. You will get through this and in 4 short days you'll see that all is well. Fx'd and PMA for you. :hugs:

Fairy--sounds like O is happening now if you ask me...temp dip, hormonal, crampy...all good signs. :sex:

All others--Hope you are doing well on this Monday. I'm gonna head home and watch the BCS national championship football game tonight (I don't normally watch football but am going to stream this one online while I work around the house)--gotta support my school :)


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies, sorry ive been kind of mia. Just been trying to get job again and getting financial aid settled for my classes. I spent most of today at the pediatricians cause my LO had a fever of 102. He has ear infection, sinus infection, viral rash, and allergies. So I've been trying to nurse him all day. :( so Im keeping him home from daycare tomorrow to be safe.

I hope you ladies are doing fine. Hope to hear bout more :bfp:

on another note, my BF is coming for Easter so may ttc in april instead of May.


----------



## membas#1

Lil--sorry i missed your posts earlier when I was reading...hope you catch that egg! :sex:


----------



## zb5

just a quick update - heard from my doc and we are GOOD TO GO!!! I'm so excited! I called DH from work and told him to prepare for :sex: starting tonight. Then I told him - "And make sure you don't waste any of it beforehand... you know." Apparently I called just in time! lol... men. Especially men who work from home. :dohh:

Anyway... I'm happy!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay go zb! :)


----------



## Shey

Go catch that eggie zb

Kate how are you doing?

oh yea this is the wedding dress imma get me. 
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/SunshynAJC/Red_Dress.jpg


----------



## membas#1

YAY ZB! So thrilled for you and good thing you called DH when you did...sounds like my DH sometimes :haha:

Shey--gorgeous dress!


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas. hope things are going well for you.


----------



## lilmackate

It's beautiful shey I love it!


----------



## membas#1

Things are pretty good here--I'm questioning my iron levels right now, as I'm feeling some symptoms of deficiency--but I'm just trying to increase through diet and see if that helps first. I have dr appt Wed; I may ask her to test my iron levels so i know where I"m at...but I don't want to take iron supplements either way, I'd rather try to get through diet...so we'll see. high iron foods it is :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, things are moving here! Fairy, Lilmac and zb5, GO GET THOSE EGGIES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (<- that's me doing an all-American conception cheer!). How cool would it be if we had 3 :bfp:s all at the same time by the end of January?

Shey, that's a lovely dress! Do you have the ceremony/location/guest list etc all planned out yet? And how's the job hunt going? I thought I remembered you starting a new job, or was that just temporary? Job hunting is always so scary, isnt it? Could your H2B support you and the little ones if it came to that? DH and I could probably just survive if I lost my job but it wouldn't be pretty. In fact I'm already worried about finding a job when my contract ends early next year.

Membas, what makes you suspicious about your iron levels? You could always have them checked and try to change your diet first, shouldn't be too hard to do if you're not feeling queasy. And by the way, kudos to you for wanting to work right up to the birth. My office mate did that (up to 3 days before she delivered!) but I just couldn't imagine it. I'm currently thinking of taking 4-6 weeks before my EDD. Feeling like I do already, I just can't imagine working right up to the end. Make sure you don't overstrain yourself! I can understand wanting to maximise time off with LO but you need your strength for the birth! How much time off do you get in total?


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Zb5!!!! And just before ov!! Hurrah for good timing! You must be so excited! And a bit "OMG!" too!

Shey, amazing dress!! Have you tried it on yet? With you dark hair the colour will be stunning for a winter wedding.

Membas, in my previous life where I managed a team of people, I had a number of girls who got preggers. Almost all of them said they wanted to work until the last minute. All of them, without exception, were only too pleased to stop at 36wks. What i'm trying to say Membas, is don't underestimate how much more growing your lil girly in there is gonna be doing in those last 2 months and how tired and cumbersome that can be. By all means, aim for stopping as late as poss, but don't feel bad on yourself if you change your mind nearer the time. As Amyg said, you need to rest for the birth, and then have good rest behind you to cope with suddenly being a mummy, sleepless nights etc and enjoy your baby. Gosh, not trying to tell you what to do at all, but just to be super nice to yourself!! 

AFM, still no darn temp rise, but even more of a dip!!! But opk was completely negative yesterday. So we now have Friday, darker line, saturday, paler line, sunday darker line, monday almost no line. What the heck???? Kind of ran out of steam to BD this morn, but hopefully this eve. There should be enough swimmers up there by now to populate Europe!! Just don't know why my body is doing this. First month after 2nd mc the opks took about a week to gradually get darker and go positive, now that i can understand. Last month, they were sl pale lines, tehn 2 proper strong positives. So no messing around! BUt this month??? And now it's cd20! Am seriously considering trying soy next month if we don't get a BFP this time around. Any ideas what is going on girls?

Have a good day everyone! Amyg, another day nearer to that scan!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Hm, Fairy, could it be to do with poas at different times? I had a month like that I believe, the cycle before we conceived this time around. Lighter and darker opks all over the place. But especially if you're using internet cheapies I wouldn't worry too much about the actual shade and just wait for one to be definitely positive. Hope the egg pings soon for you!


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> Yay Zb5!!!! And just before ov!! Hurrah for good timing! You must be so excited! And a bit "OMG!" too!

And I only cheated a teensy bit by getting my blood test a few days early to make sure I heard back before ov! :) Yep, I am super excited, but had a little OMG moment in there as well. I think all that time I had to wait made me feel a bit sorry for myself and also forget all the worries I had about actually having a baby. Oh well. Still have to get pregnant before those worries apply!

Fairy, sounds very frustrating about the opk's/temps! I have no advice, except I am using cheapie opk's and they never seem to get very dark. :shrug: Trust your body - it's been pretty good about pinging eggs up to now even if they don't come on the exact day you expect.

Amygdala, getting close to your scan! I totally understand your PhD and job afterwards worries. It has been really hard for me to try to both finish my PhD and look for the next job at the same time. I think it's too stressful so I've told myself I'll only apply for one job now (because it has a deadline), and the rest I'll wait until I really have to. Is there a chance your current advisor would keep you on for a while after you finish? Mine has been acting like she wants me out by August, but if it came down to it and I didn't have a position, I'm not sure she'd kick me out... :wacko:

Shey, beautiful dress!! Would you get it in the red? I think red in a winter wonderland type setting would be gorgeous.

membas, about working up to your due date... we have a postdoc in lab right now who is 10 days from her due date. She's still "working", but is constantly having doctor's appointments or whatnot so she's not around all the time. For her last baby I think she ended up taking off a week before she had planned because she was so tired - but then she was "working from home" so it didn't count as mat leave per se. If you have a backup person who is supposed to take over for you, maybe they could start to phase in while you're still around so you can take it a little easier at the end? I'm sure it will be fine however it works out though. :)

lilmack, gooo egg! It would be amazing if we had 3 BFP's by the end of this month. And I figure just by statistics, we should have at least one!

Okay, off to work now...


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Zb5, would be great to get a whole collection of BFPs by end of Jan!! We are certainly due another one!!

You are right, i should trust in my body more. I think i have got myself into a bit of a tizzy this cycle, which won't be helping me ov any earlier at all!! D'oh. I think what i've found so hard waiting to ov this time is the stop start nature of the darn opks. THat said, i've just had a pretty darn dark one and CP is HSO! (sorry for TMI!!). So when DH gets home..... he he he. We've done LOADS of BD this last 5 days, i'm nearly worn out! That's also what makes the darn opks annoying, cos it's all v well doing it every coupke of days, but when you do it every day on the basis of a dark opk and temps stay low...that's a lot of BD!! He doesn't seem to be complaining tho!! Just hope i avoid another yeast infection!! 

I guess in the back of my mind i am also thinking of egg quality. I read somewhere that if you ov late like this your eggs aren't great quality, as they've kind of gone past their sellby date whilst stuck in the follicle. ANyone out there care to reassure me otherwise?? So if we don't catch the eggy this time around, i'll try soy i think. Sweetpea, what days and how much did you take?

Amyg, Zb5, hope your theses are coming along nicely! 

Coco, AJ? How you doin?

Hugs to all

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I did soy for two cycles because of super late ov. I had 65mg tabs so the first time I did 130, skipped a cycle, and then did 195. 130 I still ov'd fairly late, so that's why I upped it the next cycle I used it. The 195 I think I ov'd around CD20 still, but I think the egg was much stronger from the soy. The first cycle I did CD 5-9, and the second cycle I did 3-7. The second time I got great opk progression and great temps, and ended with BFP that time. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 thats great news ! I have everything crossed for you :) :dust:
And good luck Fairy and lil hope all the BDing this month pays off :dust: 
Lets hope for lots of new year :bfp:'s

Shey I love the dress ! Very dramatic :) Will you be having bridesmaids ?? If so what colour are you thinking for them ??

Amy no wonder your having stress dreams esp with the timing. Not long till that next scan and you can reassure yourself everything is going great :hug: 

Membas I am really lucky with my maternity leave as our new holiday year starts from 31st Jan so I have 5 weeks holiday to take before my mat leave starts. I am going to use a week when we move house and then I can finish up at 36 weeks on holiday with Maternity leave starting 3 days before baby id due. It has worked out really well for me but obviously if i had been due to go on leave at the end of December say I wouldn't have had so many days left over. 

I think it is so hard to judge as you really want to keep your time for when the baby is here but I can already feel myself getting tired and a bit uncomfy at work so think I will be glad to go off early. Do you think you would be able to increase your home working as the time gets nearer ?


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Wow, things are moving here! Fairy, Lilmac and zb5, GO GET THOSE EGGIES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (<- that's me doing an all-American conception cheer!). How cool would it be if we had 3 :bfp:s all at the same time by the end of January?
> 
> Shey, that's a lovely dress! Do you have the ceremony/location/guest list etc all planned out yet? And how's the job hunt going? I thought I remembered you starting a new job, or was that just temporary? Job hunting is always so scary, isnt it? Could your H2B support you and the little ones if it came to that? DH and I could probably just survive if I lost my job but it wouldn't be pretty. In fact I'm already worried about finding a job when my contract ends early next year.
> 
> Membas, what makes you suspicious about your iron levels? You could always have them checked and try to change your diet first, shouldn't be too hard to do if you're not feeling queasy. And by the way, kudos to you for wanting to work right up to the birth. My office mate did that (up to 3 days before she delivered!) but I just couldn't imagine it. I'm currently thinking of taking 4-6 weeks before my EDD. Feeling like I do already, I just can't imagine working right up to the end. Make sure you don't overstrain yourself! I can understand wanting to maximise time off with LO but you need your strength for the birth! How much time off do you get in total?

Well I think it's all a bit different in the US--none of it is paid time off, but FMLA protects your job for 3 months. However, I have a flexible employer that will work with me. That being said, I have saved enough vacation and sick time to take 12 weeks off paid, so 3 months there, hoping that will be mid march-mid june...and i'm always off paid in july and august....so really there are just a few weeks in june i either can borrow sick time and get paid, or work part time, or decide to just take unpaid time off. However I've already committed to working some time in June to get summer classes off and running for labs, which some i can do from home...so--if i take off earlier than mid march then i'm looking at having to go back more in June likely--or take unpaid time, which is not the most ideal--but we could probably manage if we had to. So all in all, if I can work til Mid March--I'll have pretty much 5 months off with LO all fully paid through my vacation and sick time and summer pay...that's ideal.

As for iron levels...more fatigue and light headedness than usual in the last week (could be increase work level though), colder body temp (but it's cold outside and in our house), shortness of breath (could be baby growing and taking over some of my normal lung space), some lack of concentration--but I'm tired cuz I don't sleep all night like i used to...so really could be iron, could be pregnancy normality! :) Just want her to check since I do not take iron in any supplemental form...that way I know if I'm doing okay by diet. In the meantime, I'm increasing my iron rich foods and Vitamin C, as C helps iron absorb. I'm trying to get more heme iron in (animal source) over plant but am taking in plant form as well...I'm also drinking milk during non meal times instead of meal since calcium inhibits iron absorption.


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> Yay Zb5!!!! And just before ov!! Hurrah for good timing! You must be so excited! And a bit "OMG!" too!
> 
> Shey, amazing dress!! Have you tried it on yet? With you dark hair the colour will be stunning for a winter wedding.
> 
> Membas, in my previous life where I managed a team of people, I had a number of girls who got preggers. Almost all of them said they wanted to work until the last minute. All of them, without exception, were only too pleased to stop at 36wks. What i'm trying to say Membas, is don't underestimate how much more growing your lil girly in there is gonna be doing in those last 2 months and how tired and cumbersome that can be. By all means, aim for stopping as late as poss, but don't feel bad on yourself if you change your mind nearer the time. As Amyg said, you need to rest for the birth, and then have good rest behind you to cope with suddenly being a mummy, sleepless nights etc and enjoy your baby. Gosh, not trying to tell you what to do at all, but just to be super nice to yourself!!
> 
> AFM, still no darn temp rise, but even more of a dip!!! But opk was completely negative yesterday. So we now have Friday, darker line, saturday, paler line, sunday darker line, monday almost no line. What the heck???? Kind of ran out of steam to BD this morn, but hopefully this eve. There should be enough swimmers up there by now to populate Europe!! Just don't know why my body is doing this. First month after 2nd mc the opks took about a week to gradually get darker and go positive, now that i can understand. Last month, they were sl pale lines, tehn 2 proper strong positives. So no messing around! BUt this month??? And now it's cd20! Am seriously considering trying soy next month if we don't get a BFP this time around. Any ideas what is going on girls?
> 
> Have a good day everyone! Amyg, another day nearer to that scan!!!
> 
> Fairy xx


No worries, I did tell DH this weekend that I do doubt I'll be working full time at 39-40 weeks preggers. So I do have some flexibility in my head, just not sure what that means. Right now they are letting me work 5-7 hours from home each week to help with the long days--so every other day i get to come in late or leave early...works out okay. I think I'll increase the work from home time up to 10 hours per week before I quit working full time...just playing it by ear. 10 hours from home is the most i can do from home and still get my job done...and that's pushing it...there's only so much of my job that can be done remotely. So we'll see...i do appreciate the advice. My coworker also wanted to work up until the day but by 38 she was done, so she left 2 weeks early...i may just work part time at that point...


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! How are you all doing? I'm doing ok but i think i need to take longer breaks away from all things baby cuz it can get so depressing sometimes. Thats why i'm so scarce, all things baby just make me all sad and teary right now but i still have to check up on you guys from time to time, even if i dont post as much.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: AJ, I think everyone understands when you need to make yourself scarce from BnB--just keep in touch periodically so we can cheer you on! :)

Fairy--have you ever looked into Red Clover Blossoms (not tea or tincture). Read about it and fertility. I drank it in the months before we were TTC along with my RRLT. I think it works similar to the soy, I just had a preference of RC over soy. I had punctual Ovulation but still drank it for healthy ovulation. OPKs were always so hard for me to really make out...hope your increased temp dip means there's a good rise coming! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

my apologies to the vegetarians on the board, but i just have to say--i just made my best steak ever! perfectly cooked and seasoned. YAY! goes great with my sweet potato and spinach/carrot salad. DH is working tonight, so i just cooked for myself and i'm so glad I did! 

got a fire in the woodstove going, it's 32F outside so needed some heat inside. feeling a touch more energized tonight, and just took some bump pics to post in my journal once i get them off the camera...

cheering on all you ladies getting ready to O! :sex: go get those eggies!


----------



## AJThomas

^Ooooh i wanna see the new pics!


----------



## membas#1

put them in journal :) link in signature below...first i posted from today then reposted from last week (not much difference really)


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> my apologies to the vegetarians on the board, but i just have to say--i just made my best steak ever! perfectly cooked and seasoned. YAY! goes great with my sweet potato and spinach/carrot salad. DH is working tonight, so i just cooked for myself and i'm so glad I did!
> 
> got a fire in the woodstove going, it's 32F outside so needed some heat inside. feeling a touch more energized tonight, and just took some bump pics to post in my journal once i get them off the camera...
> 
> cheering on all you ladies getting ready to O! :sex: go get those eggies!

Haha, no problem membas, I'm not very squeamish about that stuff. Just wondering though, why are you against taking iron supplements? I've always taken a multivitamin with iron, otherwise I get anemic. I've heard it can give you an upset stomach but I've never had a problem. Is there anything else to be worried about?

Fire in the woodstove sounds good, it's been so cold out here!! Well, cold for California. :)


----------



## AJThomas

Too much iron can cause constipation zb5, so i guess thats why a lot of people are scared of it.


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> my apologies to the vegetarians on the board, but i just have to say--i just made my best steak ever! perfectly cooked and seasoned. YAY! goes great with my sweet potato and spinach/carrot salad. DH is working tonight, so i just cooked for myself and i'm so glad I did!
> 
> got a fire in the woodstove going, it's 32F outside so needed some heat inside. feeling a touch more energized tonight, and just took some bump pics to post in my journal once i get them off the camera...
> 
> cheering on all you ladies getting ready to O! :sex: go get those eggies!
> 
> Haha, no problem membas, I'm not very squeamish about that stuff. Just wondering though, why are you against taking iron supplements? I've always taken a multivitamin with iron, otherwise I get anemic. I've heard it can give you an upset stomach but I've never had a problem. Is there anything else to be worried about?
> 
> Fire in the woodstove sounds good, it's been so cold out here!! Well, cold for California. :)Click to expand...

DH is in the supplement/vitamin business--and we decided that after first tri I would try to get most of my vitamins/needs from food or whole food supplement sources--most vitamins out there are synthetic...which is fine, just a personal choice. We have access to the best of the best through his work, but I took folic and a multi for 4 months before TTC and the first tri once we got PG...after that, I quit them both and work very hard to get what I need from my diet--which is why i can tell greatly when i haven't eaten well for a few days. I do take some whole food supplements like cod liver oil for A/D and DHA/EPA, and I also take a little extra D at times in the form of D drops, and I have a great source of cal/mag if I am feeling like I need more of that, and a whole foods Vit C--but that's pretty well it for me. The multi did upset my stomach but that's because i've never taken vitamins before in my life really. Iron can upset people's stomach, especially just iron pills, and they can constipate...but otherwise I dont' see anything wrong with them if you need them. There may be a whole food supplement for iron out there, not sure currently, however i do eat liver occasionally when feeling low (before the comments come in on liver being a no no in pregnancy i have done the research to support that it's actually a great superfood for pregnancy--it's synthetic vitamin A you want to stay away from, and grassfed liver is best, again personal choice) I just have to stay on top of things if I'm not feeling right because I know I could be lacking in my diet--especially given all the holiday travel we did and definitely ate out of our norm....


----------



## carbafe

> Well I think it's all a bit different in the US--none of it is paid time off, but FMLA protects your job for 3 months. However, I have a flexible employer that will work with me. That being said, I have saved enough vacation and sick time to take 12 weeks off paid, so 3 months there, hoping that will be mid march-mid june...and i'm always off paid in july and august....so really there are just a few weeks in june i either can borrow sick time and get paid, or work part time, or decide to just take unpaid time off. However I've already committed to working some time in June to get summer classes off and running for labs, which some i can do from home...so--if i take off earlier than mid march then i'm looking at having to go back more in June likely--or take unpaid time, which is not the most ideal--but we could probably manage if we had to. So all in all, if I can work til Mid March--I'll have pretty much 5 months off with LO all fully paid through my vacation and sick time and summer pay...that's ideal.
> 
> As for iron levels...more fatigue and light headedness than usual in the last week (could be increase work level though), colder body temp (but it's cold outside and in our house), shortness of breath (could be baby growing and taking over some of my normal lung space), some lack of concentration--but I'm tired cuz I don't sleep all night like i used to...so really could be iron, could be pregnancy normality! :) Just want her to check since I do not take iron in any supplemental form...that way I know if I'm doing okay by diet. In the meantime, I'm increasing my iron rich foods and Vitamin C, as C helps iron absorb. I'm trying to get more heme iron in (animal source) over plant but am taking in plant form as well...I'm also drinking milk during non meal times instead of meal since calcium inhibits iron absorption.

O that is rubbish. I take it there is no state maternity pay in the US ? I guess we are quite lucky over here although I know it is very different for different people depending on jobs etc. I am really lucky and as I have been with my organisation long enough I get 6 months leave on full pay and then the option of 3 months at the Statutory government pay and a further 3 months unpaid. So I am really pleased and I am taking the whole year and because the timing with my holidays has worked out really well I can have 4 weeks paid holiday before I go off on Mat leave. I am really grateful as I know that I am getting a great deal here ! I have had to sign a form to say that if I don't go back for at least 1 month after Mat leave that I will repay the difference from the full time pay and the Stat pay. I am pretty sure I will be going back part time though but I will sort all of that out when the time comes !



AJ sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. Hopefully you can keep popping in so we know how you are getting on. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

yeah, the US or the individual states don't provide well for maternity leave...your job is protected for 3 months--that's it. i do pay into short term and long term disability and i could use those for 60% of my wages, but there is something in that about not being able to use short term disability pay if i have so many hours of sick or vacation leave? i'd have to check into it--but i think for now i'm sticking with my plan of working as long as possible.

you are definitely lucky carbafe! i wish we had that kind of setup....i'm just glad the timing worked out such that we can take advantage of my normal 2 months off in summer and roll that into my leave time so i can have 5 months off...instead of just 3!


----------



## membas#1

OB check went well today--BP is good, i asked about my iron and she said they actually tested it 2 weeks ago when they did my gestational diabetes test, so she pulled the results and said it looked great, no anemia. my GD screen was also great--116 was my blood glucose level 1 hour after the sugar drink, acceptable is 110-140, so no worries there :thumbup: gained 2.5 pounds more for a grand total of 15 for now....my hopes of just gaining 20 are pretty well out the door, but i don't really care, i think 25-30 is more likely. we talked about shortness of breath, dizziness/vertigo, fatigue i've been having and it all seems it's just fairly normal based on how often i get it and when it happens she isn't worried. So no iron worries. Also still measuring ahead by 2cm. Ultrasound is set for 2 weeks from today...


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Membas, that maternity leave allowance sucks!!! I believe Sweden is the best place for all of those kind of super perks. The UK isn't bad relatively speaking, unless of course you are self-emlployed! In that case you can get a max of £124/week for 39 weeks. Reality is if self-employed, you won't be off for 39 weeks! 

Fab news that all is well with bump!! Yay!! What is 2cm ahead? Your uterus or the approx lenght of baby? I think about 24 pounds is a minimum gain? I saw a break down of it once, rought weight of placenta, fluids, baby etc. I'm sure you can google it. Amazing what all that stuff weighs! What's important tho is that you have been feeding you and bubs the best stuff! 

AJ, sorry you have been feeling rubbish about the baby stuff. I find it comes and goes in waves. Hang on in there. You will get there. Hope life is less busy for you.

Coco, how are you? 

Zb5, are you doing opks etc? Fingers cross you get lucky first time around!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

uterus is measuring 2 cm ahead, which means nothing really right now--just means i'm measuring more along the lines of 32 cm (32 weeks) instead of 30cm (30 weeks) but the acceptable range is +/- 1-3cm, so i'm still acceptable :) something they watch at the end with mothers of advanced material age....if i'm still measuring ahead or if i jump up to 3 or 4 cm ahead then she'll do a growth ultrasound after 36 weeks.

So how many eggs are we releasing right now? Fairy, Lil, ZB? Who else? Go :spermy: go!


----------



## Fairybabe

Had dark opk yday, temp stayed low today, but opk v clear again. So hoping temp goes up to confirm i've o'vd today (cd21 for goodnness sake!!), if not, you will hear my scream from here. 

So between, me, lil and Zb5, there should be at least 1 bfp within next 2-3 weeks! Preferably 3!!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for the super trifecta of BFPs in a few short weeks!


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ agreed! I have fx'd (and everything else) for all you girls getting ready to ping those eggies!


----------



## Shey

I have 3or4 months left til me and BF ttc our first together.


----------



## membas#1

That's not too long Shey! Hopefully it will happen quickly for you!


----------



## zb5

woohoo, i'm classifying my opk from today as "almost positive"! i had a loooong work day today, 11 hours and mostly on my feet. i'm tiiiired... hope DH is in the mood to do all the work. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, zb5, hope you have a fun night (with not too much work for you ;))!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay!! Temp rise this morn!! Hallelujah!!! Ok, so not massive, but enough for me to know i DID ov yesterday. Irony being, or all th days of BD we have done, yesterday was the only one we didn't do as DH is still run down and i thought i was starting a cystitis (copious amounts of water later i think it's gonna be ok!), but still we did the BD the eve before, so here's hoping!!! Anyway, so first splodge of natural progesterone cream rubbed in. I've also been back on my Bvit complex this month. I've read a number of reports on various sites of Bvits and prog cream doing the trick re LP. 

So here's the plan: do all of the above, assuming the evil hag is banished by my cunning attempts to foil her, test on 10dpo (cos it's DH's birthday! Sooo want to give him a positive pee stick!!), then 11dpo if nothing. If i get a BFP, start using the prescribed prog pessaries. If it's BFN, keep on with the cream til 14dpo, test again to be sure it's a bfn, then stop and allow the witch to arrive. Hopefully i won't get as far as that last bit!

Zb5, go catch the eggy!!!!! 

Amyg, your scan is tomorrow!! How are you feeling?? I cannot believe you are almost 9 weeks. Though i bet every day takes forever for you! From where i'm sitting your first tri is zipping by.

Shey, that time will fly by!! Will you guys be living together by then? Hope so, cos that will make the baby making a lot easier!! 

Right, better go do some stuff am meant to be doing.

Good day to all

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Yay for the temp rise Fairy!!! :happydance: And your plan sounds like a good one, I'll cross everything for you that you don't get to test anymore by 14dpo and especially that you get that extra special present for your husband!

From where I'm sitting, first tri does definitely NOT fly by. But strangely it's not as bad as last time either, maybe because I had Christmas to distract me and was asleep for most of it so far. :haha: I'm feeling ok about the scan tomorrow I think. Still have symptoms on and off and the doctor last week was SO optimistic. Guess I'm a little careful nevertheless but not too nervous right now. I just wish we'd graduate from first tri already, I think I'll get more confident then.

But I have to moan on a completely unrelated note: I feel so useless at the moment. I have this problem anyway, no matter what I achieve I always feel like I'm lazy and not doing well enough. But what with having been off for 3 weeks and knowing how much work is waiting for me when I get back and then not even being able to cook food or do some housework, I just feel completely useless, like a big bloated, lazy blob. I know feeling lazy and overwhelmed is also a normal PhD side effect but coupled with being pregnant and knowing I'll be responsible for a little life in a few months time, it's just not very easy to take. And of course, the lazier I feel, the more I feel overwhelmed, the more I hide away and don't touch any work, the lazier I feel. Vicious circle. God, I'll be glad when this PhD malarky is behind me and I can have a job that I can actually leave at night and that has a work load which is actually manageable most of the time...


----------



## Isabel209

I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.

My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well. 

I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.

But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep

BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?

Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!


Baby dust to all of you XXX


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Isabel
Sounds like you definitely need to see your gynae person. how does she know what quality your eggs are? And if she's worried, what does she propose to do? I know some of the other women on other threads were put on clomid to give them a stronger ovulation, but that stuff doesn't help the CM.
Having trawled many of these threads there are various diff ways of helping produce more CM: grafpefruit juice in days leading up to ov, evening primrose oil in strong doses up until ov (not after, in case you get preggo, as it stimulates the uterus too much i think), fish oils. Oh and sounds obvious, but staying well hydrated. Some ladies also use pre-seed lubricant, as unlike normal lubes, it doesn't stop the sperm swimmin in it, you can buy it online. 
As for progesterone, again, some ladies end up on clomid, others try a b-vitamin complex. Have a trawl around some of the otehr threads.
Also, helping yourself by ensuring a low alcohol, low caffeine, low sugar diet, with lots of fruit and veg and good protein is really helpful generally. 
Some girls go to acupuncture to get their cycles and hormones balanced. 
So in short there are lots of things you can look into to help yourself and improve your chances. Hang on in there. Just take care to properly look into whatever selfhelp you do, because you don't want to do anything too drastic or harmful.
As for the emotions...of course you feel this way. Especially when every other friend seems to be announcing a pregnancy or a birth. You only have to look at a few threads on here to know you are not alone. 
Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hi Isabel
> Sounds like you definitely need to see your gynae person. how does she know what quality your eggs are? And if she's worried, what does she propose to do? I know some of the other women on other threads were put on clomid to give them a stronger ovulation, but that stuff doesn't help the CM.
> Having trawled many of these threads there are various diff ways of helping produce more CM: grafpefruit juice in days leading up to ov, evening primrose oil in strong doses up until ov (not after, in case you get preggo, as it stimulates the uterus too much i think), fish oils. Oh and sounds obvious, but staying well hydrated. Some ladies also use pre-seed lubricant, as unlike normal lubes, it doesn't stop the sperm swimmin in it, you can buy it online.
> As for progesterone, again, some ladies end up on clomid, others try a b-vitamin complex. Have a trawl around some of the otehr threads.
> Also, helping yourself by ensuring a low alcohol, low caffeine, low sugar diet, with lots of fruit and veg and good protein is really helpful generally.
> Some girls go to acupuncture to get their cycles and hormones balanced.
> So in short there are lots of things you can look into to help yourself and improve your chances. Hang on in there. Just take care to properly look into whatever selfhelp you do, because you don't want to do anything too drastic or harmful.
> As for the emotions...of course you feel this way. Especially when every other friend seems to be announcing a pregnancy or a birth. You only have to look at a few threads on here to know you are not alone.
> Fairy xx


Hi fairybabe

Thank you so much for the wonderful reply! You were truly my Angel today.

I do take evening primrose (1000 a day) but it didnt help me. Gynae told me to take it everyday irrelevant to when I ovulate or not.

I took B6 vitamins for 2 months but didnt help CM.

I tried to take clomid but had very bad side effects like blurred vision, hot flashes, dizziness, cramps. So gynae put me on femara. Took them for 3 cycles but no effect so far!

I dont drink alcohol, I take very little sugar, I cut down wheat as I am intolerant to it, and I am very careful with my diet.

Obviously I have to speak to her in person as she said she thinks that my problem is not only the progesterone. I think I have to do further tests to see whats going on.

Do you know what else is there to help CM? is it important to have it while TTC?

I also use preseed lubricant. Its just great!

But still no luck. I am so frustrated


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Isabel, as far as i'm aware, CM helps the spermies swim up your cervix and into the womb, it also helps keep them alive for a few days. However, whilst some girls get loads that they can easily spot when they go to the toilet, others don't, and it doesn't mean there's not some there higher up. I've no idea how much of it is needed. All i can say is that i rarely see any of this elusive EWCM and i've gotten pregnant twice (let's not focus on how those turned out) but still, there must have been some up there somewhere! You could always try googling how to increase CM naturally. I know if you do that there will be some suggestsions re some sort of cough syrup, but personally, i wouldn't go down that route, as you would have to have a really good understanding of the other ingredients as some will not be good for you at all and may even hinder the process. 
Good luck! 
It's great that you are getting seen and tested by a gynae at this stage. I guess if she runs all the diff hormone tests you can really get a picture of what's what in there! In the meantime....you are still well within "normal" bounds for not having got htere yet!! Don't forget, it's not just your bits and pieces involved...maybe your partner could get checked too?

Take care
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Back from the specialist and I feel really good!! We talked about all the testing we'd be doing and it all sounds promising! I had an ultrasound done today to look at my uterus and ovaries and I think he was preparing for bad news but he went in and said my uterus looked great really thick and nice! He moved to my right ovary and said it looks great I had 8 follicles on it which he said was good and then he moved to my left and said I have already ovulated and I had a nice sized corpus lutiem cyst and my ovary looked great. Next cycle... (if there is not conception this cycle) I have several tests we are doing and even a surgical procedure to get a closer look at things and if conception did happen this cycle then I will start heparin shots and baby aspirin. I feel so encouraged about all of this and now there seems to be hope again. I really love this DR!! Oh and he also said if I conceive I will have an ultrasound at 6 weeks 7,8, and 10!!!!! So I won't have to worry about that!!!!


----------



## membas#1

Hi Isabel, 
In addition to what Fairy has said, I'd like to add that I didn't really think I produced much EWCM either--i mean, I'd see traces of it here and there and I'd try to check internally but never got a feel for if I really had much--never had enough to write home about anyways...then I decided that I'd check the opening of my cervix and actually sweep two fingers on either side of my cervix and squeeze a bit out of the tip--then I'd look at the mucus between two fingers...once I started doing that I realized that I had a TON of EWCM, it just really never revealed itself much without me actually sweeping my cervix. Before we started TTC I also took 1000mg Evening Primrose, for 3 months--it does take some time to be truly effective I hear, drank RRLT, and in the month we were first TTC I drank grapefruit juice. That first month I had more EWCM than ever...not sure if it was the extra added grapefruit juice (drank a glass a day for about 6 days before ovulation), or what it was. 

I guess my point is that 1. the Evening primrose can take some time to be effective and 2. perhaps you need a more thorough check of the cervix to see what you are really producing CM-wise.


----------



## membas#1

Lil, glad you had such a great appointment and are feeling positive about things. I hope this is your month and you won't need those tests next month! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Lil! That's great news!! I take it's that through health insurance in the US? Well let's hope you caught the eggy and a lil one is gonna be your 2011 baby! So, when did you ov? How far apart are we? (am 1dpo?). Bump buddies! That would be ace.
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

I'm not sure what dpo I am I would guess 3. Yay I'd love to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Amygdala

Oh lil, it's so great to hear they're looking after you so well! I'll keep my everything crossed for a forever baby for you this month but if you haven't caught this eggy, at least you should get some answers next month! Sounds like a great appointment all in all!

Isabel, I second the grapefruit juice, I had great results with that, combined with EPO. You should only take the latter up to ovulation though, not after in case you're pregnant.

AFM, had some proper dinner tonight (sweet potato, chickpea and spinach curry). Then fell asleep on the couch at half 8 or so and just woke up to feel more thirsty and nauseous than I have done in over a week. Guess that might be my nausea back... Not that I mind some reassurance but I really though the worst was behind me. Oh well. At least I've not been sick so far. Tomorrow it's an early start for me as we have our scan in the morning. I'm hoping that all will be good and I can finally calm down a little. We're now a few days past when things went wrong last time and also a strong hb at 9 weeks would be a very encouraging sign for the future of this pregnancy. Apparently the risk doesn't change much between now and 12 weeks so I'm just hoping for the very very best for tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

:hi: all--

Just having some dinner and just got home from a long work day--I left my house 10.5 hours ago and have not stopped much except briefly for lunch...I'm tired! DH made dinner, so that's really nice...I will put my feet up and relax now.

Just wanted to say hi and hope there are some happy eggs getting fertilized right now and traveling down to their home for the next 9 months!


----------



## zb5

Hi everyone! Membas, glad your OB appointment went well. :) Go membasita!

Amygdala, I will keep everything crossed for your appointment tomorrow, but I'm sure everything will be fine. I've heard the same as you, if everything looks good in an u/s at 9 weeks then it's almost like being out of first tri.

lil, that is great that you've found a doctor that you like and that is really trying to help you! Good luck!

Isabel, it sounds like you should really see your doctor in person. I tried guafinesin (cough syrup) one month and as far as I could tell it didn't do anything at all. I don't know much about EPO or grapefruit juice though. I also agree with membas, if you check internally you may find that you have more CM than you thought.

Well, I think today may be O day! Didn't manage to BD last night, but did this morning. I still made DH do all the work! What can I say, he's a stud. :) I'm getting kind of annoyed at the cheapie OPK's I'm using. Or maybe it's me. But I never get very dark lines. The past few months I've gotten definite surges, but not necessarily any of them are positive. I get AF ~2 weeks later so I'm pretty sure that I'm actually detecting ovulation. I hope it's just that I bought cheap tests, and not that my body is messed up. Or maybe I need to hold my pee longer!! Hehe.

Okay, off to dinner, DH has cooked, which almost never happens!


----------



## Shey

Kate Im glad your appt went well.

Alright I don't get this, supposedly if you have a baby born after 2009 then these are their signs

Capricorn- Jan 20-Feb 16
Aquarius- Feb 16-March 11
Pisces- March 11-April 18
Aries- April 18-May 13
Taurus- May 13-June 21
Gemini-June 21-July 20
Cancer-July 20-Aug 10
Leo-Aug 10-Sept 16
Virgo-Sept 16-Oct 30
Libra-Oct 30-Nov 23
Scorpio-Nov 23-Nov 29
Ophiuchus-Nov 29-Dec 17
Sagittarius-Dec 17-Jan 20


----------



## membas#1

I'm gonna have to look into that Shey!

Why is there an annoying "The Nest" big photo in my signature instead of my cute pumpkin ticker? I gotta take that off....


----------



## membas#1

okay--removed that messed up ticker from my profile...much better!


----------



## zb5

oh yeah, looks like everyone's fruit and vegetable ticker is messed up today!


----------



## membas#1

yeah, it was bugging me so i took it off. 

so big milestone here--got my first bit of colostrum leakage tonight (by leakage I mean i squeezed it out, not like it was just leaking everywhere)...it's quite sticky. only from one side...

having some cramping tonight--don't like it....11pm still awake after 10 hour work day...just wired i guess...


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, my cheapy opks never went "positive", just a bit darker and then lighter again. And I know I ovulated at least one months. ;) So I wouldn't worry too much how dark they get as long as you can see a change over time.

Shey, apparently that's a silly Internet rumour, so I wouldn't worry about it.

Membas, sounds like things are getting interesting! Might be first "practise" contractions? I know my friend had them from about 2 months before giving birth. Taking it easy and putting your feet up is bound to be a good idea though!

AFM, I had an awful night again. Didn't even realise I was nervous but nightmares and insomnia beg to differ. Oh well, nap when we get back I guess. Anyway, will have to go now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Jump little eggies, swim little spermies!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg, can't wait to hear your scan news!! 

Zb5, i have the same probs with the darn cheapie opks. Most months, you watch them get steadily darker, then go v quickly pale again, or pale pale pale, dark, pale. They never go as dark as the control. You do learn what constitutes a positive for you tho. 

Membas, go colostrum! Getting ready for feeding bubs!! Could they be braxton hicks you are experiencing?

2dpo today here. Temp pretty much same as yesterdy, which is odd as i expected it to go up more. But hey ho, it hasn't exactly gone abck down either, so that will do. Started using the progesterone cream yesterday, well, one thing i can say, is that i feel great!!! That kind of sluggishness and low mood i've been battling with for ages is gone! I'm bouncy and positive and loving it!! I've been reading up about oestrogen dominance and progestrone deficiency. I'm actually hoping that due to the hormonal feedback systems, that evn if we don't get preggo this month, that the use of the prog cream will produce a stronger response if i have to stop it at 14dpo and therefore kickstart a stronger ov? We shall see. I've no idea how it will pan out, but i know i just feel more alert and with it than i have done for weeks! 

Have a good friday ladies (and Amyg, remember, we are hangin on tenterhooks for your post!)
Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, sorry Fairy to keep you waiting!
Scan was lovely! I was a bit scared at first because the tech couldn't find baby (she's in training right now) and then a bit disappointed because all we saw of baby was a grey cloud (external scan). However, that cloud had the most lovely heartbeat, which we saw and heard and she also measured it at 154bpm. Yay! Anyway, got two pictures of the grey blob, nowhere near as detailed as the ones we got at the internal scan last week. Bit disappointing as I was hoping to see if it still has a tail or not. :D However, they didn't charge us! Not a thing. Said that seeing as we'd been there at 6 weeks that this one was free. How nice is that?? So all in all, good experience. And of course, with having seen and heard the heartbeat, it was just a perfect morning anyway. So, not to jinx things, but that's us pretty much out the danger zone now. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but I'll definitely be able to enjoy my occasional nausea-free days a lot more from now on! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

YEAH!!! GO AMYGDALA!!! Hurrah for such a terrific strong heartbeat. Yeeeehaww!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: Amy! Glad you got to see strong HB and LO is doing great! Now you can rest easy and relax a bit. So happy for you...


----------



## zb5

Yaaay! That's great news Amygdala!


----------



## lilmackate

Go hb! So happy for you Amy! I can't wait for bump pictures! :)


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hi Isabel, as far as i'm aware, CM helps the spermies swim up your cervix and into the womb, it also helps keep them alive for a few days. However, whilst some girls get loads that they can easily spot when they go to the toilet, others don't, and it doesn't mean there's not some there higher up. I've no idea how much of it is needed. All i can say is that i rarely see any of this elusive EWCM and i've gotten pregnant twice (let's not focus on how those turned out) but still, there must have been some up there somewhere! You could always try googling how to increase CM naturally. I know if you do that there will be some suggestsions re some sort of cough syrup, but personally, i wouldn't go down that route, as you would have to have a really good understanding of the other ingredients as some will not be good for you at all and may even hinder the process.
> Good luck!
> It's great that you are getting seen and tested by a gynae at this stage. I guess if she runs all the diff hormone tests you can really get a picture of what's what in there! In the meantime....you are still well within "normal" bounds for not having got htere yet!! Don't forget, it's not just your bits and pieces involved...maybe your partner could get checked too?
> 
> Take care
> Fairy xx

hello fairy

thanks a lot for your reply. I really appreciate. My hubby has been tested and all is ok. Yes, I am like you. I rarely see that EWCM and that doesnt mean that I cant get pregnant!!! Just like you said. Hearing you say that, encouraged me a lot. 

So the fact that you have never seen the famous EWCM, did you get pregnant that fast and easy? Did you take anything to help you? I am asking you this because I know that it can be encouraging to me.

In the mean time, I am trying to keep my hopes high and think positive. Theres nothing I can do. I spoke to 3 gynaes and all suggested me to wait for a year before doing certain tests so I guess Ill have to wait another 5 months. Baby dust to all of you who are TTC!!!

Thanks a lot fairy babe. You have been sooo encouraging to me XXX


----------



## Isabel209

membas#1 said:


> Hi Isabel,
> In addition to what Fairy has said, I'd like to add that I didn't really think I produced much EWCM either--i mean, I'd see traces of it here and there and I'd try to check internally but never got a feel for if I really had much--never had enough to write home about anyways...then I decided that I'd check the opening of my cervix and actually sweep two fingers on either side of my cervix and squeeze a bit out of the tip--then I'd look at the mucus between two fingers...once I started doing that I realized that I had a TON of EWCM, it just really never revealed itself much without me actually sweeping my cervix. Before we started TTC I also took 1000mg Evening Primrose, for 3 months--it does take some time to be truly effective I hear, drank RRLT, and in the month we were first TTC I drank grapefruit juice. That first month I had more EWCM than ever...not sure if it was the extra added grapefruit juice (drank a glass a day for about 6 days before ovulation), or what it was.
> 
> I guess my point is that 1. the Evening primrose can take some time to be effective and 2. perhaps you need a more thorough check of the cervix to see what you are really producing CM-wise.

hello membas.

I do take evening primrose but gynae said that if it doesnt make me feel happier and helps with my depressive mood, I should stop it. In fact I stopped it as I never felt better with it.

So evening primrose also helps CM? did you take it before ovulation or everyday? Some say that better take it only before ov

I never put my fingers up the cervix as my gynae never told me to do so. I should try it because I think that inside I have some CM. I noticed this while having intercourse because my hubbys thing (sorry for my language) is covered with CM most of the time!! So that means that I have CM

I should also try and drink grapefruit juice this should help me 

Thank you membas. You were very supportive and helpful XXX


----------



## carbafe

Amy fantastic news:happydance:

Lil sounds like you have found a great doctor I hope he helps you get that 3rd healthy little :baby:

:dust: to all those in 2ww swim boys !!!!

Isabel it sounds like you have been seeing the Dr's for a wee while already if you dont mind me asking what made you get things checked so early ? Was there things you were worried about ? I am not sure if you are in the UK or not but i thought here they would make you wait a year before doing tests etc although I am not sure. 

It sounds like you are doing everything you can at the moment. I think it was Fariy who said that often its when people relax that they can get there :bfp: i know that is much easier said than done but is there any chance maybe you and your OH could maybe have a holiday or short break away to relax ??


----------



## membas#1

Isabel209 said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Isabel,
> In addition to what Fairy has said, I'd like to add that I didn't really think I produced much EWCM either--i mean, I'd see traces of it here and there and I'd try to check internally but never got a feel for if I really had much--never had enough to write home about anyways...then I decided that I'd check the opening of my cervix and actually sweep two fingers on either side of my cervix and squeeze a bit out of the tip--then I'd look at the mucus between two fingers...once I started doing that I realized that I had a TON of EWCM, it just really never revealed itself much without me actually sweeping my cervix. Before we started TTC I also took 1000mg Evening Primrose, for 3 months--it does take some time to be truly effective I hear, drank RRLT, and in the month we were first TTC I drank grapefruit juice. That first month I had more EWCM than ever...not sure if it was the extra added grapefruit juice (drank a glass a day for about 6 days before ovulation), or what it was.
> 
> I guess my point is that 1. the Evening primrose can take some time to be effective and 2. perhaps you need a more thorough check of the cervix to see what you are really producing CM-wise.
> 
> hello membas.
> 
> I do take evening primrose but gynae said that if it doesnt make me feel happier and helps with my depressive mood, I should stop it. In fact I stopped it as I never felt better with it.
> 
> So evening primrose also helps CM? did you take it before ovulation or everyday? Some say that better take it only before ov
> 
> I never put my fingers up the cervix as my gynae never told me to do so. I should try it because I think that inside I have some CM. I noticed this while having intercourse because my hubbys thing (sorry for my language) is covered with CM most of the time!! So that means that I have CM
> 
> I should also try and drink grapefruit juice this should help me
> 
> Thank you membas. You were very supportive and helpful XXXClick to expand...

I strictly took Evening primrose for increasing my EWCM. Well at first I took it to ease breast pain during my periods, and was not very regular with taking it...then 3 or 4 months before we started TTC I took it every day to increase my EWCM (we were not yet TTC). On the month we started TTC I took it only from Day 1 of my period to O day, then I stopped. From what I read you shouldn't take it after O if you are actively TTC. 

Just to clarify on the cervix thing--you just have to use two fingers to gently sweep across the outside opening of the cervix...you don't need to do anything "internal" to the cervix. And if you aren't comfortable with it, then you shouldn't do it. I just realized I got a better reading of my CM when I did that...of course if you went to the gynecologist around O time, they should be able to take a look and tell you if you have EWCM....

Good luck.


----------



## Amygdala

If you're uncomfortable with the cervix sweeping, you can also try some kegels before you check for cm, always worked for me. And plus that way you have a kegels head start once you get pregnant. :thumbup: Rushing off to start on my kegels now...


----------



## AJThomas

Hey gals, well i'm having a really weird AF, first two days i had obvious red on the tissue when i wiped, but that lasted a few hours, then nothing at all, second day was the same, bit of red and then clean for most of the day. Today it finally came in "properly" so i dont know whats up with that, didn't test or anything and haven't gotten batteries for my thermometer yet so we just wont know if there was anything to it i guess. 

I'm real hopeful for this new year tho, i'm feeling like this month or next month will be it! (Hopefully i dont jinx it :)


----------



## Shey

Aww AJ Im sure you will get your :bfp: by the end of this month beginning of next month.


----------



## lilmackate

I like your thinking AJ Go February and March!!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

I still haven't ovulated yet for this month Lilmac it should be between the 26th and 30th so i'm hoping to catch that one. As a matter of fact if i catch it this month the baby's due date would be DH's birthday!


----------



## lilmackate

Well whenever it is I hope you get the :bfp: you deserve it sweetie!!!! :)


----------



## Shey

Kate you deserve it too, all of us deserve to get :bfp: this year! :)


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, loving the attitude! Soooo about 2 weeks until fairy, zb5 and lil are due their :bfp:, swiftly followed by AJ two weeks later. Lovely, my kind of month! :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

:) I'm 5dpo now I think I'll start testing thursday but I say that just watch I'll start tuesday lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey AJ! Love the PMA!! Yep, i'm hoping we all have our BFP by Easter (that includes you Shey!!). 
Lil, am only 1dpo behind you!! Hurrah! 
Zb5, have you pinged the eggy yet??
Well, i woke up to big 2ww boobs yesterday! Not sore, but inflated!! I know it's too early to be a sign of anything cos no implantation could hve happened yet, but still. MUST try not to Symptom spot. This time next week i should have a pretty good idea what is happening with me this month.

Bridesmaid dress update: went shopping with my friend yesterday. To cut a story of many dresses short, we ended up at th place making her wedding dress. They do bm dresses that you order in, but then can be altered to make sure they fit you properly. We've decided on this lovely elegant one shoulder long dress, in a kind of deep ruby red. It's gonna look great. I explained to the seamstress that I could be anywhere between 0 and 18/19wks preg at the wedding. So she was uber cool and said they had lots of preg bms and not to worry. She's ordering the dress one size bigger than i need, and will alter it accordingly as close tot he wedding as poss. So it should fit me whether i am not preggo, or have a nice bump (PLEASE PLEASE!!). So i feel really reassured about that. The dress is so elegant and flattering. And would show off that stage of bump beautifully. I want a bump to put in the dress!!!!

Got lots of stuff to do around the house today, so better crack on and stop trying to guess if we caught the eggy. D'oh!

Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

carbafe said:


> Amy fantastic news:happydance:
> 
> Lil sounds like you have found a great doctor I hope he helps you get that 3rd healthy little :baby:
> 
> :dust: to all those in 2ww swim boys !!!!
> 
> Isabel it sounds like you have been seeing the Dr's for a wee while already if you dont mind me asking what made you get things checked so early ? Was there things you were worried about ? I am not sure if you are in the UK or not but i thought here they would make you wait a year before doing tests etc although I am not sure.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing everything you can at the moment. I think it was Fariy who said that often its when people relax that they can get there :bfp: i know that is much easier said than done but is there any chance maybe you and your OH could maybe have a holiday or short break away to relax ??

Hello carbafe

All the doctors that I have spoken to, told me to wait a year before doing checkups. The fact that my gynae saw me tensed and worried effected her so as a result she gave me femara (clomid didnt work) to put my mind at rest. 

I am 29 years old and I wish that by 30 I have my first child. I never know that TTC is a long journey so I started TTC last June. I get worried sometimes because when I think of my friend, who have been trying TTC for 7 years (28years old) scares me. Both partners are healthy and did all the necessary tests. All ok but its just not happening this baby thing is so much on her mind that now she is getting depressed

Ill wait a year and then maybe I might consider a laporoscopy or HSG. Keeping fingers crossed while TTC.
oh, we do go for holidays - 3 or 4 times a year!!! its getting really expensive this journey :)))

Thanks for your message carbafe Baby dust to all XXXX


----------



## zb5

Looks like I'm only 1 dpo behind you Fairy! And 2 dpo behind you lilmac! I haven't started symptom spotting/guessing yet as I've still been busy obsessing over my stupid light opk's and which day I ov'd. You can see from my chart, I think it's pretty clear I ov'd, just not totally clear which day. Now I wish I had been temping since the beginning of the month. Those three first temps are pretty low for me, which is why I don't think that the first temp rise was from ov, maybe just random. And FF seems to agree with me. :shrug: Anyways. Not sure why it matters so much to me exactly which day it is as it's all in the past!

Nice to see you AJ! How is the weather where you're at? It's been really cold here but yesterday we had a gorgeous day, mid-60's and sunny! DH and I took a nice walk and he didn't complain once about the weather. :haha: But he did talk about football the whole time...

Isabel, I know it's hard when you have certain goals like "I want a baby by age X". I really thought I was going to get pregnant in 2010 since we started TTC last June too, but it didn't work out because we had to stop TTC for a while when we found out I had a thyroid problem. Well... there's nothing I can do about it now except keep trying. I'm just trying to keep a positive attitude, but it is hard sometimes. :hugs:

Well, now I must go to work on a Sunday, grumble grumble...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Zb5, hard to tell from your chart whether you are same day as me or day after!! But still, as you say, it's in the past. So......what's your testing plan? How long will you resist?


----------



## AJThomas

Ooooh Fairy i hope you have something to really make your BM dress POP! ;)

Zb5 the weather is fine, a little "cooler" than usual but still really nice, its like 75 degrees here now so i cant complain.

Fx'd that we have an unusually high and miraculous number of BFPs in here over the next 2-3 months!! Easter is the season of eggs right? so lets catch those eggies by then!!


----------



## zb5

AJThomas said:


> Fx'd that we have an unusually high and miraculous number of BFPs in here over the next 2-3 months!! Easter is the season of eggs right? so lets catch those eggies by then!!

Good point! I hadn't thought of that but it would be really nice. :)

Fairy, I'm planning to wait until AF is late, but we'll see. I'll probably get really eager once (PMA!) you and lilmac get your BFPs this month, then I won't be able to resist! :)

I talked to my bride as well and she was a little surprised that I wanted to wait as long as possible to order my dress. Somehow she forgot about me TTCing, even though I told her last week :dohh:. Ah, whatever... Fairy, your dress sounds awesome and I'm glad you have a plan for either way! I hope you have a nice bump to show off in it. :)


----------



## lilmackate

I love that so many of us are in the 2ww together and only days apart!!! COME ON :bfp:!!!!!

Ok so my husband and my father finished laying my floor for my kitchen and I love LOVE love it!!! I took some really cute pictures of Jake on the new floor!! My kitchen is almost done almost 1 year after starting the remodel but it's finally starting to come together I am so thrilled!!!! 
Here's Jake!!
 



Attached Files:







Jake in kitchen.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









jake in kitchen 2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









jake sleeping in kitchen.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw lilmack Jake is GORGEOUS!!! ANd the floor looks great too! Does he put his head in your lap? Love it when mine do that. I keep joking with DH that if we don't have a bump by summer i want a third puppy! In reality, much as would love one, we don't have the space, time or money for that, but still. Gotta have an outlet for my broodiness!!!

My temp is doing ok, but nothing of excitement to report. Given the progesterone cream i thought the temp would be higher, but i'll settle for not dipping on 5dpo (today) as whenver i've done that before i'm not preggers. And i didn't dip today, so taht's good. Soooo hoping this stuff helps lengthen the LP intime for a beanie to implant, and/or just give me a more balanced cycle. 

We shall see.

Soo excited to see those BFPs start rolling in from this weekend onwards!! Yay!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I think the progesterone will help a bunch! It didn't really seem to change my temp either.. I thought it would too so I wouldn't worry :) I tested today lol and guess what :bfn: I knew it would be though either way this month goes will be ok with me. Jake is such a sweetie he for sure puts his head on my lap he also sits on me too.....sometimes lol he has made things better for me! He doesn't get up until I do sometimes if dh gets up early jake will go potty but always comes right back up to sleep on his pillow by my side of the bed. I just love him!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Lil!! You are our testing Queen! Way tooooo early hon!!! But still, i can understand the urge!. I'm always fine until after 7dpo then the urge hits. 

Yeah, one of our Labs thinks he's a lap dog! All 70lbs of him!! He just loves the contact, he always has a head or a paw resting on you somewhere. 

Right, i've gotta get movin.

Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

awwww, Jake is such a cutie Lil! But you need POAS therapy :haha: but i understand, if i could start at 1dpo i probably would!


----------



## Shey

Aww Kate your doggie is adorable and the floor looks fabulous


----------



## zb5

Wow, that is a beautiful floor lil! Matches your beautiful dog perfectly! :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ladies! oh and yes I need poas therapy! :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Kate! It's ok a lot of women on here are poas addicts. but hey it's good to know if you are or arent there's no shame in being a poas addict. Its ok girlie! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

LOL! Shey, i think most of us on here are POAS addicts!!! I'm doing my best to resist!!! It's not easy!! 
So, Shey, are you and your fella gonna just "see what happens" or will you be charting, poas with opks? Have you started any pre-natal vits in anticipation?? All v exciting.

AFM, nothing of interest to report here, 6dpo...temp slightly lower, yesterday was 36.55, today 36.51, so not exactly a dip. The weird thing is that usually at this stage my temps are 36.60something, but this month i seem stuck in the .50s. Hey ho. Boobs still feel big and a small bit of cramping around lunchtime. Just wish we had a little green light on our tummy that lit up to let us know!! 

Hope everyone is well, all bumps progressing...who's next for their scan, is it you sweetpea?? 

Have a good afternoon. And no POAS!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy I've been taking multivitamins since last year. I will do charting and opks when the time comes, but for now Im just enjoying my time as being a momma to one LO for now.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Not sure if I am next, it's soon though... Monday! Cannot wait to find out what team we are on... I think everyone has said boy so far and that has also been my gut feeling for quite awhile so I will be SUPER surprised if it's not a boy but we will see! We are getting together with family that evening to watch the DVD of the scan because they give you the CD right away after your appt so that will be nice too :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh sweetpea that's sooo exciting!! I can't wait to find out that you are on team blue too!!! I'm totally convinced for you! And how lovely to have a get together for the dvd! Aw!!!
Any more bump pics from you?
Have you stabilised your weight now too?
Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Weight has been good, not gained but not lost either so it seems things are getting on the right track. Haven't done a bump pic since the last in my journal but will have to soon! Maybe Saturday I will for 20 weeks and final guesses :haha: Can't believe that it's only a few days away from halfway... seems like each day took forever but overall it has just blown by.


----------



## AJThomas

Sweet Pea that looks like a pink bump to me! Guess we'll know on Monday tho :)


----------



## Amygdala

Sweetpea, LOVING the bump! I'm gonna be boring and say boy as well. :D And the nursery furniture's great too, can't wait to see what it'll be like when it's all put together. I just can't believe you're almost half way! Feels like yesterday that you were telling us about that baby shower and saying how wonderful it would be if you were pregnant by then! Mind you, I can't believe that I'm nearly 10 weeks either... Just like you say, every day drags and still time seems to fly. Right now I'm waiting for this week to fly past. A.) because I'm SO exhausted at the moment and constantly on the verge of tears because I'm not coping with the long work days but also B.) because I can't wait for all the new :bfp:s to be rolling in from the weekend! You go girls! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Amyg, your minimyg is almost 25% cooked!!! You take it easy. Have you told peope at work yet that you are preggo?

Had some cramping at lunchtime and now some more as i sit here. Hope it's some sort of implantation thing going on!! I WANT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And i want it NOW!!! Not that i'm feeling impatient. 

Membas....only single figure weeks left for you!!!! I can't wait to see pics of your wee girly!!!

Anyone in the UK watching One Born Every Minute on Channel 4? It's amazing. Though scary. Though it did make me cry a bit, cos it made me think that i should have been giving birth soon. It's funny, i go for days ok, then i'll do something (like at the weekend we were sorting th box room out, and i realised that it would have been about now we had planned to turn it into a nursery) and i'll get sooo emotional and upset about it all. Then it passes again. And on it goes. I guess that's just the way of it.

RIght. Starving hungry....hurry up DH with my dinner!!!

Fairy xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy even if you aren't I am allowing myself to get hopeful for you!! FX'd that all the cramping is a sign of a little fairybean getting nice and snug for momma. :hugs: It's hard for me to imagine the feelings of what you must be going through after your losses, but I am sure that there will always be those little reminders that make everything seem fresh for a moment. BUT! I am hoping for you that a new little bean will ease those feelings a little bit as you prepare for it's arrival and do all the things that you deserved to do before. :flow:

Amyg, look at you almost 1/4 of the way there! The baby shower seems like it was just yesterday for me... I think about that a lot especially when I see my baby nephew and how huge he is already getting! I absolutely cannot wait for the new influx of BFP's on this thread either, it's time!

AJ, you're the first to think girl so will deserve a grand prize if you are right!


----------



## membas#1

hey all
fairy, i am so hopeful your BFP is just a few days away! those cramps could be promising, i had them at 6DPO and they were on and off for a few days! go ahead bean, get comfy! so hopeful for you :flower:

AJ--looks like you are on CD6 according to your ticker...so you'll be gearing up for O soon--yay! 

Sweetpea--I can't wait to find out what you are having...I think I predicted boy in your journal, so I'll stick with it :)

Single digit weeks for me--that's NUTS. I rode my bike to work today and it felt really nice! I hope I can get some more rides in. I've been walking cuz the streets are too wet and slippery with dead leaves etc...most of the time and I'm afraid to slip and fall right now--but today the streets were dry so I thought I'd give it a shot. I was able to get my leg up and over that bar too! Not too shabby if I do say so myself :) It definitely feels different when I'm on my bike--the extra weight in front.

Just had baby shower from my coworkers. Super nice and got lots of cute stuff and some great board books--which we wanted lots of! 

DH will be happy to see some of that stuff--except maybe some of the pink (he really HATES pink LOL). But we have a little bit of pink here and there, not too much--so he can deal. :)

That's all for me...gotta get back to work and then to the post office--my bra i ordered is waiting for me there, thank goodness! I hope it's one I like and want to keep cuz I need something roomier! Also another package from a friend (she's already sent us our diaper bag and some wipes, not sure what's in this one, perhaps more books :) )


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, I can't wait to hear boy or girl as well!! I'm thinking boy too, but maybe just because everyone else is? I'll give AJ major props if she's right and it's a girl. :) I too remember your BFP like it was yesterday... I remember yours was so early, it's things like that that make poasaholics want to poas early!!

In other milestones, congrats membas for making into single digits of weeks left! And Amygdala for being almost 25% of the way there! Sorry about the long days. :(

I am also really busy at work right now. Specifically, I have two deadlines and am leaving for Australia in under two weeks! Aaagh! And my social calendar is already double booked the day after I get back. Why do these things always happen at once? I'm hoping all this activity will help me be grounded if I get BFN's/AF. But mostly right now I'm just feeling stressed. :wacko:

Hoping for some BFP's for everyone soon. :)


----------



## AJThomas

^I'll give myself major props too! :haha: Then i'll have to start charging for my "early gender detection" :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh AJ if you are right about Sweetpea's lil Pea, i'll be seriously impressed!!! 

Zb5, sounds like you are one busy bee! As long as you make time for the BD! In a way it's good you are busy, so you can't spend too much time obsessing! Is Australia work or pleasure?

Membas, really impressed by your bike riding. Where i lived before i used to commute to work by bike...loved it! Hardly get out on it at all anymore. Maybe you shall be my inspiration.

7DPO here. Temp still good. Cervix nice and firm (TMI! Sorry!). Really crampy during the night, but ok so far today. Ok, frustration at not knowing kicking in now! Just hoping i don't get the big temp plunge and AF in the next few days like last couple of months. Praying hard for a sticky bean in tehre!! 

Lil....any more poas with you??? AS if i need to ask!!! Zb5, how you holding out? 

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies...just a quick hello before work. was worried a lot in the night about LO--didn't seem she was moving as much--like I had to poke and prod her to get her to move and it wasn't as forceful as most of her movements--not much rolling around or anything to speak of. so all night in the night i was feeling for her...also had dreams about my OB, so woke up thinking maybe that means i should call her....but LO is moving as normal this morning--slow start for her but moved in the shower like she normally does and as i sit here i've received a couple forceful kicks and rolls. So just gonna see how today goes--drink lots of water to make sure i'm as hydrated as i can be, and play it by ear. perhaps i was just busy yesterday--work, baby shower, more work, home from work, errands, swimming with friend, home for dinner, :sex: with DH, sleep...maybe I just didn't feel her as much because i was fairly busy...

anyways--just had to get that off my chest...maybe now i won't worry so much. She has had slower days now and then where I don't feel her as much but she always rebounds the next day--I guess they can have lazy days too :) But it does make you stop and obsess. 

Hope you all have a great day--breakfast and then my walk to work.


----------



## zb5

tbh, I am almost afraid of getting a BFP this month because I wouldn't have any time to celebrate with DH! My flight leaves 1 or 2 days after AF is due, I can't imagine leaving DH for 2 weeks just after getting news like that. Well, who am I kidding, I would still be super happy :) I'll be in Australia for 1 week for work, but I added a few extra days onto the end for fun. Plus just the flights are 2 full days. I'm excited but nervous!

membas, I'm sure your LO is fine! But look at you being such a good mommy already and so attuned to her motions. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Okay, I've been crampy today too... I'm getting hopeful! I was trying not to but now I can't help it. Hopefully we'll get three BFP's shortly! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Uh, fairy and zb5, sounds very promising! Are you both testing Sunday?

Lilmac, how are you getting on with you poas addiction? Any hints of a second line yet? I just can't wait for beginning of next week, so excited for all three of you!

AFM, having a lie-in today! It feels wonderful. Don't have to be in work until just before 12 so I'm making the most of my morning off (sleep, eat a lovely breakfast, have a shower -> heaven!). Tomorrow's my first midwife appointment and it looks like I'm going on my own. DH is really keen to be at every appointment but the NHS require that you come to at least one on your own (I think it's to talk about potential domestic abuse??) so we thought we might as well make it the first one which is all note taking anyway. Still don't like the idea of going on my own, he's such a support and somehow I still get nervous. I'm also a bit cranky because my wonderful loving husband is being punished (and so am I) for the fact that OTHER men beat their wives. But of course I see that this policy will help women who are in abusive relationships, I just think it's a shame it's necessary.


----------



## AJThomas

Amy maybe you should let him come to this one and skip one further down when you are more comfortable wit the midwife and don't need the support as much? Altho you're probably right that this will be the most uneventful visit of them all but you'd have your support system.


----------



## membas#1

would have given something serious for a chance to sleep in this morning...ugh. off to work...i'm gonna ride my bike again it's dry outside! 

will have to catch up later--i like hearing about all these post O cramps! sounds promising!


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies my addiction is driving me nuts lol :bfn: so for... but it's only 9dpo... so I know it's early....

I hope everyone is doing well!!!!!! When do you plan to test Fairy and zb?


----------



## Isabel209

Hello,

I have a question that has been occupying my mind for long now. I usually have dry cycles. This means that I rarely see EWCM or other mucous. Does this mean that it will make it even harder for me to conceive? B6 vitamins never helped.

Does anyone experience this same think? Would really appreciate if you share your thoughts with me. 

Thanks XXX


----------



## Isabel209

lilmackate said:


> Hey ladies my addiction is driving me nuts lol :bfn: so for... but it's only 9dpo... so I know it's early....
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!!! When do you plan to test Fairy and zb?


Hello, we are more or less on the same CD (8DPO) I will test another 5 days (30 day cycle). I really want it to happen this time
Good luck to you:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, 9dpo is still soooooo early! But maybe tomorrow may bring a faint second line? I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies,
I have to make a confession. I cracked, and poas today. Of course it was BFN. Am only 8dpo. Let myself do it cos was having a panic. My temp dipped quite a lot this morn, so i really thought AF might show today, like it did on 8dpo in Nov. So i've been a total hormonal wreck today in despair about my crappy luteal phase. On and off cramps all day, and so far (fingers crossed) still no AF. Praying praying praying it's an implantation dip and that this progesterone cream is working. So tomorrow morning, it's either gonna go back up, or plummet even more. Watch this space.

Lil, 9dpo still too early! Even at 10dpo it's possible to get a bfn then be a bfp on 11dpo. Still, i am in no position to tell you off now!!!

Amyg, glad you enjoyed the lie in! I never knew the NHS make you go to one on your own! Still, i can see why. Though annoying for those of us who just wanna share. 

Membas, not long til saturday morning and a lie in. Is baby girl behaving herself and being nice and lively now?

Sweetpea! I am excited for you. 

Have a good evening all.
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Isabel209 said:


> lilmackate said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my addiction is driving me nuts lol :bfn: so for... but it's only 9dpo... so I know it's early....
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!!! When do you plan to test Fairy and zb?
> 
> 
> Hello, we are more or less on the same CD (8DPO) I will test another 5 days (30 day cycle). I really want it to happen this time
> Good luck to you:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL you have a will of steal!!!!!!! in 5 more days!!!!! GO YOU I am far from that strong!!! Thanks for the good luck :dust: back to you!!


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Amy and fairy!!!!
Fairy it could be an implantation dip!!! The progesterone should stop you from having your period so soon..... fx'ed that it's a bubs in there sticking to mommy!!! xoxo


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, off topic question to you gals...I can't cook cake. But i really want to make one for DH's birthday. Can anybody recommend an idiot proof recipe???

Thanks!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

lol betty croker box cake!!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmak!! :haha:
You have assessed my skill level correctly!!!


----------



## zb5

lol! I agree with lil, I always make cake from boxes. :D

I haven't tested yet, but I'm a bit behind you two. I think I might test Sunday...


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy your skill is my skill!! :) I still manage to burn box cake!! I will just say it's my old oven that messes things up but that oven has been good to me... I am sure you can google some nice homemade recipes I have done it before and it's a blast just to figure things out and taste some good sometimes weird recipes :)

zb I didn't last very long I started testing at 5dpo LOL! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuh Fairy, I hope it's an implantation dip for you! Lilmac's right, in theory the progesterone should stop AF from arriving this early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Lilmac, here's hoping those sticks will turn :bfp: in the next few days! How are you feeling?

Zb, have you tested yet? I'm hoping the fact that the timing would be slightly inconvenient this month will play in your favour. ;) Australia sounds awesome by the way! Do you have any plans for your free time yet?

Isabel, good on you for not testing! I think you're more patient than most ladies here. I once managed to wait until 10dpo and was immensely proud of myself! :haha:

AFM, I'm off to see the midwife soon. Hoping she might try to listen for a heart beat but don't want to get my hopes up. Apart from that I can't wait for the day to be over so I can have a weekend and sleep. :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh, well, from stating yesterday that my temps would either jump back up or plummet, my body has thrown a third option in to the mix....stay more or less the same!! So yesterday, dropped to 36.40, and today 36.44. Still v crampy. Still no witch...praying she stays away!! I've completely caved in again and tested, BFN. Why did i bother? It was a compulsion i couldn't resist! I even used a FRER!! I know!! Shocking behaviour from the Fairymeister. Praying for a temp rise tomorrow. 

Isobel, your resistance to testing is impressive. I think if i wasn't so keen to catch a bfp as early as poss to use the prescription progesterone pessaries, and if it weren't DH's birthday tomorrow, then i would be more likely to resist. 

In other news... I am attempting to make a battenburg cake! The idea of messing around with food dye amuses me. In reserve, I have a box choc cake to mix up, in case my attempt goes horribly wrong!! Believe me, i have never managed to make a cake rise in my life. However as one of our wedding presents we got a food processor. Hoping that is my secret weapon!! 

zb5, how you holding out? Lil? WHat does today's stick say? 

Friday hugs

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Fairy this is quite an easy recipe as you use the yoghurt tub to measure out the other ingredients and it is sooo tasty Yum ! The drizzle might seem like a lot of liquid when your pouring it on but it makes it really moist and lovely :)

Sicilian breakfast cake

Ingredients
150g pot of organic natural yoghurt (use pot to measure out the rest of 
the ingredients)
1 'pot' of very light olive oil (suitable for baking)
3 eggs (beaten)
Zest of 2 good quality lemons and the juice of 1 1/2 of them
2 1/2 'pots' of caster sugar
3 'pots' of self-raising flour

Directions
Pre-heat the oven to 150 c, grease and/or line a 20cm square, deep cake 
tin
Pour the contents of the yoghurt pot into a mixing bowl and then add 
the same pot amount of the olive oil, mix together using a wooden 
spoon. I find this recipe light enough to hand mix as opposed to using 
an electric food mixer. Wash and dry the yoghurt pot and put aside for 
measuring out the dry ingredients. Add the beaten egg, lemon zest and 
juice to the yoghurt/oil mix and stir them in. Using the dried yoghurt 
pot as a measure, add 2 1/2 pots of caster sugar to the mix and fold 
in, beating away any lumps. Then add 3 pots of self-raising flour 
folding in pot by pot, and again beat away any lumps. Then transfer the 
mix into the cake tin and bake in the middle of the oven. I set my 
timer for 50 minutes and check it at regular intervals after that time 
using a skewer to test for readiness. When the skewer comes away clean, 
take the cake out of the oven and place to one side to cool down for 5 
minutes before transferring onto a cooling rack. Once completely 
cooled, this cake will keep fresh in an airtight container for a few 
days.

--

Additional drizzle bit

1/2 pot of caster sugar
juice of 1 1/2 lemons

mix together and pour on the cake just after it's come out of the oven.


----------



## Fairybabe

Bitch witch just got me. 
Well so much for natural progesterone cream! That means i only completed 8dpo. So the plan is now as follows: book appt with GP to see if i can get a referral re short luteal phase. In the meantime try soy days 3-7 of my cycle to see if it can do what clomid would do to bring on a stronger ovulation and hence better LP. And start having regular acupuncture to get things in balance. And finally, keep the faith. Not leaving out lots of BD of course.

The upside is that i can help DH celebrate by having a drinkie now.

Zb5, Isabel, Lilmac....over to you girls to provide this month's BFPs!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

PS. First attempt at battenburg....FAIL. (failed to rise). D'oh. Round 2 here we go.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--so sorry. sounds like you have a good plan for the coming month. i hope the soy works for you!


----------



## membas#1

hi all--haven't had much time to update in the last few days. it's friday and i couldn't be happier. i'm so tired of work--ready for weekend...and it was only a 4 day work week since monday was a holiday! ready for sleeping in and lazying about :)

i kind of wanted to cry this morning when i was sitting at the table after my shower, as i look at DH who is not working full time right now and sleeping in LOTS...oh well, he's taking care of the house chores and that does help me a lot for the long days--but still can't help but be a tad bit jealous. because he is not working full time right now and gets to sleep in, his night time routine has extended to staying up late--we couldn't be more off schedule from each other....oh well, we do have more time together after i get off work right now which is nice.

i became an aunt again today--baby girl born at 9am...this is their 3rd girl, ages 3.5, 2.5 and now newborn. haven't seen any pics yet but sure i will by the end of the day. sounds like they are doing well although LO is in NICU for oxygen issues but they hope not to be there long. this makes my 7th niece and i have 2 nephews as well...

well back to work, the more i get done now the earlier i can leave! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the new niece Membas!

Fairy sorry the witch showed up :( You do seem to have a good plan for the upcoming month tho. A lot of people have had success with Maca for regulating their cycles, maybe you could try it? I dunno.


----------



## lilmackate

I thought you were on suppositories I didn't know you were just doing the cream.... how heavy is the flow are you sure it's the witch and maybe not implantation... :( that is a really short lp I am so happy you are going to the doctor :( I am so so so sorry Fairy!!! :hugs:

as for me it's 10dpo and I still have :bfn: so I think it didn't happen this cycle all of my other pregnancies showed at 10 dpo so boo!! It's ok though because next cycle I do clomid I actually the the clomid challenge so all the worries I have about egg quantity and quality will be confirmed or shut down... so.... any way I hope you ladies are doing ok!!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw Fairy, I'm sorry! Will update more later but just wanted to leave you big :hug:! Loving the pma though, you go Fairymeister!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: to you Fairy, fx'd that the soy does the trick getting things back on track for you. PMA!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the support ladies. I really do need it at the mo. Never thought this baby making stuff would be so hard. Or such a darn emotional rollercoaster.

On a brighter note, my second attempt at battenburg cake has turned out well. At least i can produce something!!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Oh, sorry to hear about the witch Fairy. :growl: That sucks! But I am very impressed about your cake, I don't even know what a Battenburg cake is! Do tell. :) Carbafe, that lemon cake sounds good too!

membas, I can totally relate. My DH has been working freelance this past year and his waking time and bedtime have been inching later and later, especially if work is light. It just makes it so much harder for me to get up in the morning. I ended up throwing a hissy fit a couple weeks ago and now he's been better about it... not that I'd necessarily recommend the hissy fit as he didn't seem to appreciate it. Er... yeah. I guess what matters is that now he's at least making an attempt at trying to keep a similar schedule and it just helps me a lot emotionally even if everything else is the same. It was kind of one of those things where he was like, "I don't understand why this is so important to you." And I was like, "It doesn't matter, it just is!" So, I hoooope he'll continue making an effort, we'll see. But I totally understand your frustration. Congrats on your new niece too! How is baby membas? She is sure going to have a lot of girl cousins. :)

Well, I have been getting my hopes up a lot the past day or two. I really didn't plan on getting my hopes up this much but oops it happened... I still think I'll wait until Sunday to test. In the meantime, work has still got me busy so I don't have toooo much time to obsess.


----------



## membas#1

thanks zb--yeah this week DH has been contributing more around the house cuz i sort of threw a hissy at him when he went to play poker on a friday night a few weeks ago leaving a sink full of dirty dishes that he said he was gonna do (i was washing them as he walked out the door to poker), so i was really frustrated...the next day was the day we didn't get along at all and ended up getting a lot of things off our chest and one of mine was that since he's not working i felt like he could do more and when he says he's gonna do something to do it...so the last few weeks have been better. it still makes it hard when i know he's awake til 2am and asleep til 10 or 11....and i'm getting up at 7 before the sun really gets up, and can't stay awake past 10:30!

all in all tho, he was working each night til 7:30 or 8 and now he only has two nights a week that he works til 8...so 3 nights a week he's home when i get home and with my early release from work, i get home at 3 or 4 pm twice a week...so we do have more time together for dinners etc...DH actually made me dinner tonight, shrimp stirfry with lots of yummy veggies and spices. mmmm.

gosh i'm rambling for no reason.

we just went on a walk....baby membas is doing well...moved all day today, sometimes hurting me. but that's better than not moving and making me worry. i'm going to take some bump pics tonight and will post them later. i feel huge, but there are still a few people who say i'm barely showing. ? 

got a new book last night--Falling Up...poems and drawings by Shel Silverstein. We have plans to buy or find DH's old copies of both A Light in the Attic and Where the Sidewalk Ends. We love his stuff! :) Hoping LO will enjoy those too :)

Lil--sorry you are getting BFNs...as they say don't give up til the witch shows. Still got Fx'd for you!

Fairy--I too do not know what kind of cake you made, as I've never heard of it, but I bet it's good! and glad you got the second to rise...i don't have a lot of experience baking cakes...but i do like to bake muffins etc...making myself crave something sweet here.

ZB--fx'd for you, hope sunday produces a BFP for you!

Well, I'll sign off for now--just rambling to keep my mind off a work issue that's bugging me....I'm going to put my focus on the fact that we have an ultrasound on Wednesday and I get to see LO again, which will be nice since our last was 12 weeks ago! Doctor will probably tell me she's massive, but I'm not going to put too much into a growth scan at this point--I don't recall that they are that reliable at actually predicting birth weights. 

Happy friday night all...or perhaps Saturday morning by the time some of you read this...


----------



## zb5

Ooh membas, I just checked out your beautiful bump pics! Who says you are barely showing? I think you look just right. My DH has been helping out around the house more too now that he hasn't had as much work, and I do appreciate it... I still get annoyed sometimes though because I'm jealous that he gets to laze around so much. :shrug: We'll figure it out.

*Yawn* Off to bed... good night or good morning ladies. :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i think that's a lot of my attitude--envy/jealousy that he has so much down time/laying around time...even tho i know he's busy going over papers from his last business and figuring out how much money he's owed etc...but he doesn't spend 8 hours a day doing that :) and he usually watches poker or something while he does it...it's just different from my 8 hour days, for sure! but it will even out again...this is the first time in our relationship that he hasn't worked at least full time. when we met he didn't have any days off, then he started taking 1 day off a week (tuesdays). when we moved in together he eventually took weekends off so we could have time together. now he only works on Tuesdays and Wednesdays! Just since the holidays so only for last few months. He's self employed and left his last place where he was contracting out of, so it's just gonna take time before he's working again for that...until then he works 2 days a week at a place down the street....he's been talking to some folks to get back into his massage business, but it's going to take time to get into a new place and get new clients. 

thanks for checking out my bump--i know it's crazy that there are a few people who still say 'you don't really look PG, you look like you could have just put on 10 pounds'...ummmm...thanks?


----------



## zb5

Okay ladies, BFN today (and yesterday...). I was feeling really hopeful because (a) my temps are pretty high and (b) my spotting didn't start at 8 dpo or less like it has been doing. But instead, the spotting started last night (9 dpo) and today I definitely have a cold so maybe my body has been working on a little fever... blah.

I would love to lie around all day and rest up, but today I was supposed to work on job applications. One of the jobs I'm really interested in has an application deadline next week and I would hate to miss the deadline just because I'm sick. I have to write a 6 page proposal for it. So I am having myself a little pity party right now. :wacko:


----------



## AJThomas

Aww, you go ahead and have your pity party zb, you deserve it. Spotting, the flu and job applications are not a good combo so i feel your pain, i'd probably be eating some ice cream right about now :haha:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: zb...sorry about BFN and also about feeling crummy. hope you get to feeling better quickly and are able to get some rest in with the work you have to do.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Zb, 10dpo is still pretty darn early to be testing you know. I've only got my bfps on 11dpo before and v faint (haivng had implantation dips on 6dpo). So you are not out yet. I'd be having a pity party too...6 page proposal? That's harsh. And feeling rough? Get that icecream tub out now girl!

So....Lilmack, Isabel....any news.

Cd3 here for me, so before bed tonight i'll take my first dose of soy! I'm really nervous actually, as i really wanted to avoid doing something like this, but it seems to have made a positive diff to so many people, and i've gotta do something to kick my ovaries up the ass. 

I just tried to post a pic of my cake, how do i post a pic? I can't seem to do it. Had a really lovely time for DH's birthday, we had some friends over and i cooked fajitas and we had wine and cake and it was great. Just what i needed to cheer me up and DH was so chuffed with his weekend, which made me really happy too. 

So there we go. Membas, love your bump pics...how can someone say you don't look preggers? That's just someone being a bit green eyed monster to me!

Anyway, have a good sunday evening.

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies! I am already feeling better thanks to you, and talking to my parents for an hour on the phone helped too. No ice cream yet, but I did have some spicy food to clear out my sinuses...

Fairybabe, I know what you mean, I am always very skeptical of TTC "home remedies"... on the other hand, you never know? And it's hard to discount so many women's positive experiences. I've kind of told myself I want to try a certain number of cycles completely naturally, and then I'll give myself free rein to try new things. Soy definitely sounds like something worth trying. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Isabel209

Hi fairy babe&#8230;
I tested but BFN so far. Maybe because its still early. I am suppose to get AF on Tuesday or Wednesday&#8230; and I have a feeling that I am going to get it&#8230; we really worked hard this month. We BD since cd 6 till ovulation. We did it almost every day. I really got tired!!!!! I am starting to use my CBFM the coming cycle so maybe it will be easier for me to detect ovulation&#8230; 

Good luck to all the girls XXX


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh exciting about the cbfm Isabel, hopefully that will take some of the stress out of trying to pick the right moment! And despite the BFN, you aren't out til the evil hag witch shows her ugly face. 

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

glad DH had a nice birthday Fairy. i hope you get positive results with the soy! if you figure out how to post a picture of your cake and i see it, i'm likely to want some :)

i'm about to start working on baby quilt again. i did some work yesterday cutting material and have more to cut, but i'd like to start sewing as that's when it all comes together...having friends for dinner so really only have a few hours to get in some sewing and cutting before we have to clean up the house etc...

isabel, still could be early so don't give up hope for this month yet!

fairy--a friend of mine who keeps mentioning that i'm really not showing had a pretty good size bump in her last pregnancy and she wasn't exactly thrilled with carrying around the extra weight--although in my mind she looked great. also, that was her 2nd pregnancy and a boy, so she showed early and way out front. so i know she doesn't mean harm by it but you know, gets old. i do have several other people who tell me i'm not showing much, but i really feel like i am :) i'm happy with the way things are progressing and so is the doctor so who cares what they say...it's funny that they say i'm barely showing yet i'm measuring 2 weeks ahead lately. ultrasound on wednesday should confirm if i'm really ahead of the game or not...or at least they'll 'predict' for whatever that's worth!

hope you are all having a great weekend. it's sunny here and 49 degrees...that's a nice winter day for us.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, glad your DH had a great birthday weekend! Was the cake yummy?

Carbafe, I tried your lemon drizzle cake recipe yesterday and it turned out great! I think it's going to become a staple in our house, it's so easy and so so nice!

Zb and Isabel, it's early days yet, don't give up hope!

Zb, 6 page proposal AND feeling ill definitely doesnt sound like fun. Hope you feel better soon at least!

Lilmac, how are you?


----------



## Isabel209

Yes fairy and membas that&#8217;s true&#8230;. If I don&#8217;t get a BFP this month, I am going to exercise regularly, eat very healthy like vegetables and lean meat and drink 2litres of water everyday. I have read that these 3 things increase the chance of getting pregnant. 

Have anyone heard of this before?


----------



## membas#1

check out the start of my garden quilt :) the pieces aren't sewn together yet, and i still have to cut more for another column to make it bigger, but i love the colors! looks yummy too! :) LO will surely love the colors....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6190.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_6195.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Membas! That's amazing! Your LO will soon be a fruit and veggie fanatic! The colours are great. 

Isabel, basically, lots of fruit and veg, lean meat, and enough water are essential for our optimal health. And if we have optimal health, then it's easier to make babies! So go for it! 

Amyg, the cake was gorgeous, if i may say so myslef, well, there's none left and our guests loved it! So i guess it was a success. Gonna try that lemon cake too Carbafe, sounds yum. 

I've just taken my first lot of soy. Not sure what i'm expecting to happen, but nothing strange so far!!! Let's hope it stays that way.

Off to bed. Night everyone.
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks for asking ladies!! :) I am ok I am still :bfn: and tomorrow is 13dpo and i feel like the witch is coming so I do think I am out this month but that's ok next month is big for me in the fertility department! :)
Fairy I am so glad the cake turned out!!! GO FAIRY!!!


----------



## membas#1

Lil :hugs: sorry still getting BFNs. I hope the next month is promising for you! You are doing the clomid challenge right? Well good luck, I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## membas#1

Finally got a decent video of some movement and posted it in my journal for anyone who wants a peek.


----------



## zb5

Baby girl is strong!! Is that a phone on your belly that she has dislodged?

Lil, sorry about the BFN's. I'm really hopeful for you for next month though! So you are trying clomid? Are you also having some tests done? Good luck!

Fairy, I hope nothing too exciting happens with the soy... until about 4 weeks from now. :) And then 8 months after that!


----------



## membas#1

TV remote control :)


----------



## Shey

Well Drew broke it off with me this morning. Saying how he's not good enough for me and to just be friends and the fact that he cheated on me again. :(


----------



## Amygdala

Shey said:


> Well Drew broke it off with me this morning. Saying how he's not good enough for me and to just be friends and the fact that he cheated on me again. :(

Ah, Shey, I'm so sorry. I hope you don't take this the wrong way but maybe you need to learn to not trust men quite so easily. Unfortunately you just don't know someone well until you've been with them for a while. Some men hide their flaws better than others but maybe you generally need to be more guarded before you throw your whole heart into a relationship and make plans to move, marry, ttc and so on. I hope you don't mind me being so blunt, it's just so sad seeing you getting your hopes up and then getting hurt. :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Amygdala said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Well Drew broke it off with me this morning. Saying how he's not good enough for me and to just be friends and the fact that he cheated on me again. :(
> 
> Ah, Shey, I'm so sorry. I hope you don't take this the wrong way but maybe you need to learn to not trust men quite so easily. Unfortunately you just don't know someone well until you've been with them for a while. Some men hide their flaws better than others but maybe you generally need to be more guarded before you throw your whole heart into a relationship and make plans to move, marry, ttc and so on. I hope you don't mind me being so blunt, it's just so sad seeing you getting your hopes up and then getting hurt. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Shey! I totally agree with what Amyg said... not one of us wants to see you sad and dissapointed after something like this. It was good that you waited to TTC with him though, as I think it'm important to get past the 'honeymoon' stage of a relationship with someone before trying to start having children with them. Even when you have been friends with someone for a long time, things always change when actually in a relationship with them, and it's best to really get to know them all over again. Good on you that you made the choice to wait to TTC with him before all this happened! 

I think this would be a great time to focus on the LO that you have and really cherish your time with him, he will be grown before you know it! The right guy will come along for you and you will get to TTC again, but it's not something to rush into and I really hope that you find that special someone that treats you how you deserve and that you can build a solid relationship with before starting to plan children. 

Chin up! :flow:


----------



## lilmackate

So so sorry shey! Amy and sweetpea said all my thoughts...we are here for you honey! You ex did get one thing right! He doesn't deserve you!

I'm still bfn and still no af so just waiting but yes I will be doing an hsg and clomid challenge next cycle so thats a positive!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw lilmac, sorry it's not looking too good this cycle. Sounds like you have a really good plan for next month though so I'll continue to be optimistic for you!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Shey that sucks. And that must really hurt and be soooo disappointing. So glad you found out this side of TTC. What a loser. He soooo doesn't deserve you, or to be a part of your son's life. Hang in there girl. A decent guy is out there somehwere for you. Hope you've got some good girlfriends around to help cheer you up right now.

Waiting to hear how Sweetpea is getting on today! Boy or girl. My money is still on boy. Guess we shall know soon!

Just taken second evening of soy. I slept like a log last night, don't know if it's pure coincidence. Feels so good to be doing something.

Membas, super cute video. What a wiggly tummy! SHe's an active girl in there! 
Amyg, how you feeling? When's the next scan?

Carbafe and DInah, hope you girls getting big and round. 

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

So sorry you're going thru that Shey, chin up lady and dont be gloomy too long altho i know its easier said than done.

Love your video membas! I was just smiling the whole time.

Gearing up to ov over here so i guess the interesting part of the cycle is about to come around :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Go catch the eggy AJ! Hope you are feeling good.
Fairy


----------



## AJThomas

I feel REAL good Fairy! *TMI Alert* I've been practically soaked all day so i'm definitely jumping the hubby before the day is out. :D If i dont catch the eggy this month it certainly wont be because we didn't BD at the right times.


----------



## zb5

Shey, that sucks! He doesn't deserve you. There is a great guy out there waiting for you, I'm sure.

AJ, have fun!! :D

Still no news here either way. Except I finally get to leave work and go home, phew.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: shey--sorry you are going through this....it really sucks and you deserve someone better!

AJ--have fun catching that egg!


----------



## lilmackate

The witch arrived but it's ok I have this cycle planned! :)


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry lil. sounds like you have a good plan for this month tho--fx'd this month is your month!


----------



## Amygdala

Lil :hugs: Great pma though, I have high hopes for you next cycle!

AJ, that's the spirit! Go catch that little egg! :happydance:

SweetPea, what's the news???

Fairy, I think having a plan is so important. Here's hoping that the soy helps!

AFM, I feel ok. Thanks for asking Fairy! I go through phases of panic (or background worry) because I have less ms now and sometimes feel much better than I'd like. Then again I seem to get headaches a lot and be even more exhausted than usual. Sometimes I get scared because it feels a lot like last time around. But then I remind myself that my ms eased BEFORE my last scan and everything was fine then so I really shouldn't worry. And last time the yolk sac kept growing so for all I know I might have had completely normal symptoms right to the end. Anyway, I'm expecting my 12 week scan appointment through the door any day now. Scan should be in about 2 weeks. I hope I'll calm down a bit after that.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you Amy!
Amy with my oldest (cayden) I had morning sickness from 6 to 10 weeks you are completely normal in fact when ms stops it's normal to feel like a million bucks! Xoxo


----------



## zb5

OMG ladies... I just got a second line! I think it's real but I'm not sure. DH doesn't believe me yet, he thinks I am just linespotting and he hasn't even seen the test yet!


----------



## AJThomas

:o zb5 are you serious!! We gotta see this second line!! OMG i'm so excited!!


----------



## Fairybabe

oooh ZB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post a pic!!


----------



## zb5

Okay, can you see the pic? This is the first test, with FMU

I just took a second test, I used SMU so it was more dilute. On the second one I'm not sure there's a line or not... this is going to make me crazy!

Oooh, I really hope this is real! But I haven't really let myself think past which test I will take next...
 



Attached Files:







P1040041copy.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fairybabe

I can see somethinh! Go get a first response early one.


----------



## AJThomas

I see a faint line too! Unless we're all crazy! :haha:

I agree with Fairy, go get a FRER quick and come back and tell us!


----------



## zb5

Whew, well at least if I'm crazy then you ladies are crazy with me! :)

Now I've got to go to work... maybe I can pick up a FRER during the day. That was my last IC, all I have in my stash now is one digi and I'm not ready for that yet... although I think a digi or a blood test is the only thing DH will believe!

Eeeek!


----------



## Fairybabe

You are going to leave us in suspense!!!! I'd say it's looking good tho ZB!! One of us had to fly the flag this month!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy zb!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
There's definitely a line there! I saw it without even enlarging the picture and I'm on my iPod! So yay for you! My lines were really faint until at least a few days after AF was due. And DH didn't believe me until I finally produced a line darker than the control. :haha:
Can't wait to see that FRER if you get one today! Must go and nosy what your due date would be now... :D

Edit: Beginning of October! Hooray for our first autumn baby!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello&#8230; my af was due today but didn&#8217;t get it. I have cramps, did a pregnancy test this early morning but got a BFN. Got my result of the progesterone on cd 23 (because I have a 30 day cycle) and my progesterone was vvveerrrrry lowwww&#8230; also estrogen&#8230; what does this indicate? helllppppppp


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Isabel, well, it indicates that maybe the docs will think you need a helping hand to get things balanced. That could take the form of various meds. Hopefully once you do that then you will find yourself with a BFP!!! First thing you need to do is go and see your gynae doc and discuss the results and the options moving fwd. On the positive side, if they can now figure out what's wrong, then they can get it fixed!!!
Fairy xx


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Isabel, well, it indicates that maybe the docs will think you need a helping hand to get things balanced. That could take the form of various meds. Hopefully once you do that then you will find yourself with a BFP!!! First thing you need to do is go and see your gynae doc and discuss the results and the options moving fwd. On the positive side, if they can now figure out what's wrong, then they can get it fixed!!!
> Fairy xx

But I didnt get my Af yet!!! I am so confused. Took femara this cycle and it didnt work. I took all the necessary vitamins but nothing is working on me. My doctor is away so I will see her this weekend. I am soooo frustrated. I dont know why things arent coming good to me.


----------



## Fairybabe

Maybe femara isn't the right one for you. I guess now they have more results they can be more accurate for you. Fingers crossed! At least they will listen more to you now that the tests are showing something. You will get there. You have to believe it.
Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hey 'secret' Santa, just letting u kno I got my package, thanx so much! The next round will definitely include baby pics! :d 

The gift I sent wasn't very Christmassy but the recipient should have no trouble figuring out where its from:d


----------



## lilmackate

Yay zb! I think thats positive! :)


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Maybe femara isn't the right one for you. I guess now they have more results they can be more accurate for you. Fingers crossed! At least they will listen more to you now that the tests are showing something. You will get there. You have to believe it.
> Fairy xx

Femara are fertility pills given to those on whom clomid dont work on me its not working either. I think I have to go into further tests this time blood tests only show that my progesterone is very low.... and I dont know yet why this is happening ultrasounds show that my ovaries are ok. But I have only gone that far.. I never did an HSG to check if all ok. To tell you the truth I am afraid of that dye they put in the tubes to check if they are open. I know someone who did an HSG and they dye worked completely wrong  all was ok until the dye went through the tubes and got the girl completely infertile. This is scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats why I didnt do an HSG yet.


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 I think I can see a second line too :D OOO I can't wait to see your next test. Mt first 2 tests (same day) where really faint and even by the next day they were noticeably darker. DH didn't believe me at first either he said he couldn't see anything then I left it sitting in the bathroom and he must have studied it cause he came through and said ooo actually I think I see something :D haha they are funny creatures !

Sorry I haven't posted much we got the keys to the new house on Fri and are in the middle of sorting it out and getting set to move in on the 18th Feb :D 

I am feeling quite tired with all the running around so trying to take it as easy as I can ..... Baby is doing well and is a real little wriggler at the moment :) Although the other night was all snug in my rib cage which wasn't the most comfy of positions for mummy !

Hugs to those who got BFN's this month but glad everyone is keeping positive and sounds like there are some good plans out there !


----------



## Shey

ok ladies i have a friend that has been off the depo shot for 6 months now and she's been bleeding on and off for like 4 to 6 wks now. She's not :sex: in 2 yrs. She is 17 yrs old and she also been having clots. Do any of you knw what it could be?


----------



## Fairybabe

No ideea Shey, but she should really see a doc.


----------



## membas#1

ZB! I can't wait to see your next test! I think I see something on the one you already posted so I'm thinking positive for you that this is it! YAY! :yipee:


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, sorry I've been awol recently :s
There's a lot to catch up on... so I hope everyone is doing good?!

Had my HSG 2 weeks ago (which wasn't as bad as I thought!) and got my results today - all clear in my tubes so I am being put on the lowest dosage of Clomid :D Watch this space!


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Okay, can you see the pic? This is the first test, with FMU
> 
> I just took a second test, I used SMU so it was more dilute. On the second one I'm not sure there's a line or not... this is going to make me crazy!
> 
> Oooh, I really hope this is real! But I haven't really let myself think past which test I will take next...

I just went back and read this Zb! Fingers crossed :D x


----------



## zb5

FRER! :D 

Okay, I'm still really nervous because it's so early, I haven't even missed AF yet. Also, I'm having the usual spotting I get before AF so that's just unsettling... I hope it goes away soon and doesn't come back for 9 months!

Does anyone know how early I can get a blood test? I need a blood test before I can get insurance authorization for prenatal care, and I'd like to get that before I leave for Australia on Saturday... Also I'm supposed to call my endocrinologist and let her know as soon as I'm pregnant, but I'm not sure how official it needs to be before I call. Eeek! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1040050copy.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## membas#1

I'd call tomorrow and tell them you have a positive pregnancy test and you need a blood test. You don't have to tell them you haven't missed AF yet--you have a positive test, that's the main thing. Also, I'd call your endocrinologist and just let her know you have an early positive and are awaiting blood test. 

Try not to worry too much about spotting--could very well be implantation. 

How long are you in Australia? That's a long trip! I hope you have fun! And yep that FRER is definitely positive! :)


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> I'd call tomorrow and tell them you have a positive pregnancy test and you need a blood test. You don't have to tell them you haven't missed AF yet--you have a positive test, that's the main thing. Also, I'd call your endocrinologist and just let her know you have an early positive and are awaiting blood test.
> 
> Try not to worry too much about spotting--could very well be implantation.
> 
> How long are you in Australia? That's a long trip! I hope you have fun! And yep that FRER is definitely positive! :)

Two weeks. I'm nervous to go right after this exciting news! I just hope everything will be okay, and also that I won't start getting bad symptoms until after I get back... And, good advice, I will just call everyone doctor-related tomorrow. :)


----------



## membas#1

you should be back before symptoms get too bad...so exciting!!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Definitely positive! My FRER looked just like that at 12 dpo. A blood test should be more sensitive than a urine test so they should be ok to give you one now. Oh, I just realized your weeks change on a Friday as well, you're exactly 7 weeks behind me! :D 
About traveling: I would take some precautions, just in case your ms (if you get it) sets in before you return. For most people it seems to be around 6 weeks but not very bad for the first week or so but it doesn't hurt to be prepared. My best advice for traveling with ms are sour lollipops, they saved my life. I used chubba chubbs extra sour because I was too stingy to pay all that money for pregnapops and they worked just fine. Sea bands can help, especially if you take them off for a wee while every now and then. As long as you're not on the plane, a bottle of water mixed with cold lemon and ginger tea is awesome! Oh and carrying a few bags in your pocket just in case feels really weird but oddly reassuring (luckily never needed them). But yeah, hopefully you won't have much in the way of symptoms yet anyway. Btw: How did your OH react? Does he believe the FRER yet?


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Zb5!! I'm so pleased for you!!! It's prob a good thing you have this trip, so you have to concentrate on something else for a couple of weeks! Your endocrinoligist will be "wow that was fast!". Bet your DH is gonna be so thrilld once he believes the testss!!!!
Yay another preggo girl for our thread!!! 
Great advice from amygdala on the morning sickness preparations!

Have a good day all

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats ZB that is definitely a positive test! I agree with calling ur doctors asap, if a poas test can pick it up a blood test surely will and its best to start doing whatever is needed as early as possible. 

How exciting!!


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations zb! Yay!! :dance:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just had to pop in and say CONGRATS ZB!!! :happydance: Take care on your trip, that was some great advice on handling MS just in case, but FX'd it holds out for you.


----------



## Shey

Congrats Zb! :happydance: hope you have a h&h 9 months


----------



## carbafe

ZB congratulations:headspin::wohoo:

Hopefully you can get a blood test before your trip. Also when your on the plane nab a few sick bags to carry around for the next few weeks :thumbup: I had one that I carried for ages and like amy said it is oddly reassuring ! Maybe carry some wetwipes as well just in case. I didn't really get my MS till about 10 weeks though just felt nauseous till then. Make sure you have lots of snacks as they help take the edge of the nausea things like crackers, bread sticks and sour sweets are good. 

:dust: Hope you have a healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Dinah

I'm glad I popped in today - yay ZB! That's a lovely positive!

:happydance: Happy and Healthy Nine Months to you!

To the rest of the lovely girls on here I'm very sorry for being so out of date and hope you are all well and happy and things are going good.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

hey all--had a good check up and ultrasound today--baby girl is still a girl :) and this time i could even tell. there's a video in my journal of her sleeping/yawning (we could only catch parts of the yawn) and swallowing moving her mouth...so cute. we got lots of full on face time but couldn't score much of a profile shot which is fine...she was so cute. she did eventually wake up and move around a bunch for us.

baby is head down right now, her back is along my left side, one foot near right upper rib cage (where she kicks me often) and one foot is down by her head which is near the right hip bone. no wonder i feel little digging around my right hip bone--that's where her hands are.

hope you are all having a good day--i stayed home from work today as woke up with lots of mucus/sneezing/crusty eyes/swimming head and thought i had a cold coming on--most of that is gone but i'm beyond tired....enjoying the quiet time.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw membas, that sounds like a really special US. Can't wait to see your LO in just a few weeks now! Have you made a birth plan yet? Do you know thing you want/don't want? What options do you have were you are?

I've got exciting news (that aren't exciting for anyone but me:haha:), we just booked our flights to San Francisco in April. Have a 4 day work thing to attend but then 10 days off in California with my hubby! :happydance: We're hiring a car I think and then just seeing where the road takes us. Can't wait!!!


----------



## membas#1

hi amy--your trip sounds fun! the weather should be good that time of year, so hopefully lots of sunshine for you! the west coast is beautiful--i recommend the northern coastline over southern.

we do have a birth plan--it's in it's rough draft but semi final stage. we went over with our doula the things we really do and don't want, and she formed a 1 page birth plan for us. you can't fit everything in the birth plan, because you don't know a lot of the what if's, but we talked about a lot of the what ifs with her and then formed a general statement about our strong desire for natural birth, no intervention unless medically deemed necessary, and that no pain meds be offered unless i ask first. we requested a quiet environment with essential personnel only, vertical labor and delivery position (or the ability to move around and change positions as needed) (doctor agreed to this but said once i crown she'll need me to go in the more traditional position semi-sitting/laying back or on my side leg up for her to finish the job from crowning to full delivery). I guess that's okay with me...pretty standard practice in the US unfortunately as OBs are pretty well trained for delivery in this position. But she won't keep me tied to a monitor that limits my mobility during labor, unless fetus is under stress. They have jaccuzi tubs, birth ball, birthing/squatting bars etc...in the private rooms. plus i can walk wherever i want to. We've requested no visitor after the birth, except my friend who will be there to photograph and videotape the labor and delivery and after birth...and our doula. no other visitors in the hospital...and we've requested early release if all goes planned, so we can go home as soon as possible. other things we've requested are leaving the cord unclamped until pulsing is complete, DH to cut cord, no cleaning/wiping off of baby as the vernix is really good for their skin, no tests for baby for first few hours (no Vit K, no Hep B, no eye ointment at all, hearing tests and other tests to be done after we have a few hours to bond)--skin to skin and breastfeeding immediately and that i would like to push when the urge comes, over having someone just tell me when--although i don't mind some direction since i have no idea what to expect :)

that's the general plan...if all goes perfectly, as i expect it should :) (that's my PMA trying to convince my anxious self that it'll all be okay) :) if something goes differently and i have to go the c-section route, i want DH to have skin to skin with baby if I can't and i want him with baby at all times--doula can stay with me. 

:) better get back to work...took a short lunch break and later today a friend is taking me for ice cream to our fave ice cream parlor. YAY.!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Membas, that's a pretty comprehensive plan! That stuff about waiting to cut the cord is really important, it's only since birth got more medicalised that the cord got cut sooner. There's lots of evidence now that shows that if cut once cord stops pulsing, it means baby gets all her blood in her, and ends up pinker, healthier, and better feeder. 
Really hope it all goes to plan for you. 

Well last dose of soy to take here this eve. I'll be glad to finsih as i do feel a bit nervous taking it. Just the odd minor twinge in the ovary areas, but that's it. Hope it does the job! If it doesn't, i won't take it a second time. It would be lovely to ov nearer the middle of the cycle! SIGH. 

Zb5, your DH convinced yet?

Hope the rest of you girsl are doing ok.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--hope soy does the trick for you this month and you won't have to concern yourself with taking it again or not! Fx'd for you!

It is comprehensive but types up into a nice less than page document. Mostly it was a 3 page worksheet we did and went over with our doula to get us thinking about all the different choices/options. But we want to keep it simple/1 page in the final form and keep all the what ifs out of it. If there is a what if we'll make a decision there. My OB said they have a joke among OBs that the longer the plan the more likely a c-section ...she said just to realize a plan is ideal and you have to be flexible...which we are. This is just our ideal--i don't even know if all of the above is actually going into our plan that we give the doctors and nurses...some of it is a wait and see type thing--but definitely our wishes for hoping for a no intervention/freedom to move around birth and then the actual baby aftercare. I'm not gonna care in the heat of the moment if the doctor is telling me to push or if i'm just responding to my own desires to do so...as long as it gets baby out safely, and there is some flexibility from us and the doctor :)


----------



## AJThomas

Love your birth plan Membas, it sounds just like what i want, except that i'm hoping to have a home delivery with a midwife present and i'd love to have a water birth since i really love water even now and it soothes and relaxes me but just like you, i guess we'll see what happens when the day actually comes :)


----------



## membas#1

i think a water birth would be excellent!


----------



## Amygdala

That really sounds like a comprehensive plan but it's good that you're flexible as well. Best not to expect to expect the birth to be "just so" and then have to deal with the anxiety if things have to be altered. I think my birth plan will look a lot like yours. I would like to labour in water, not sure about an actual water birth yet. I never heard about when to clamp the chord so will look into that but what fairy said about it definitely makes sense. I'm really glad I'll have lots of new mummies to share their experiences with me on this thread before my turn comes. :D

Fairy, crossing my fingers that the soy works for you! I have some cycle tea (herbal blend, nothing "hard") that I could post to you if you like? Was going to send it to SweetPea but she ended up conceiving that month. :haha: I can also look up the recipe again if you're interested. It's said to hurry up ovulation and lengthen luteal phase but it's gentle enough to take long-term if necessary. But of course you'll most likely not need it, having fallen pregnant this cycle!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, where is Sweet Pea, i've been waiting to see her scan results :)

edit: oooooh never mind, i just checked her journal.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, I'm so glad you posted this, I never think to check people's journals. I really hope she'll get to go home soon with baby being all safe and well.

How's everyone else doing?

Zb5, has it sunk in yet???

Fairy, any sign of the egg yet? Lilmac and AJ, what's happening with you?

Membas, how are you coping with work these days? How about you Carbafe?

AFM, I got my 12 week scan appointment through this morning. Thursday afternoon next week. I'm glad it's so soon and there won't be much more waiting but I'm also getting quite nervous. On a brighter note, I told my supervisor today and he was very supportive, so all good on that front. 
Promised my DH that I'd pick him up from town tonight so I'm now desperately trying not to fall asleep. :haha: He's such a star though, he was going to walk home so I wouldn't have to stay up. I insisted though, he makes quite enough sacrifices around here lately and it's his first night out in months. CSI methinks...


----------



## membas#1

Amy--hope you were able to stay awake :) CSI sounds good! I'm coping with work best I can. I hate getting up in the mornings since I don't sleep as soundly as I used to--although I sleep more than a lot of women at this stage I know. But--early mornings are hard and my work days are sometimes long. I have to admit it's harder with each week, but I'm still coping well and working full time (still putting in 5-7 hours at home each week so have a couple short days which help). I'm hoping that in 4 weeks I'll add more time to my work at home but still be full time--4 more weeks will get me through the majority of my responsibilities for this term and then i can see how i'm feeling and go from there. I usually come home from work and rest for an hour or so but I do get some energy back before the night is over...

yesterday had chiropractic appointment--felt so good--he had a breast and tummy recession pillow i got to lay on, so i got to lay on my tummy without squishing baby--and it felt WONDERFUL. he gave me a few adjustments and a short massage on my sore right side, and today I have a 1 hour massage at the same place so i get to lay on that pillow again :) yay! I highly recommend massage and chiropractic at this stage when your back starts to ache as your muscles start trying to compensate for the front load. 

Hope all are doing well! We are having rare sunny winter this year and the sunshine sure does help with the normally rainy winter blues!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies, just a quick one from me as it's late! 
Great news to get yr scan date Amyg. Membas, that chiro appt sounded great
Amyg, well, if i don't get lucky this cycle then i'd love the tea! I'll keep you posted.
CD8 here, so a bit too early for the eggy. COmpleted my soy experiment yesterday, now gotta wait and see what it does. Had more acupuncture today and am feeling relally positive. Here's hoping!!
Hope you all have restful weekends. Zb5, when do you jet off? Hope you can still update from your travels!
Night night all. Special thoughts to you sweetpea that all is going well and you can rest up at home.
Fairyxx


----------



## AJThomas

You're most welcome for the post Amy, not much going on with me, pretty sure i ov'ed and we :sex: everyday so i think we're covered. REALLY bloated at the moment, i look about 3-4 months pregnant :haha: but its too early for ss so i'm just taking it easy.


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! I've been checking on you all but haven't had a chance to update myself. It's partly because there's so much I want to say. Plus, I've been working like a madwoman trying to get everything done that needs to be done before my trip. I leave tomorrow! But I think I deserve a little break... :)

AJ - I just got your secret santa present! It's lovely! You will have to explain... I don't even know what some of the fruits are! And what is it made of? Clay? So cool. Anyway, thank you santa! :D

Amygdala, I think your trip to California is exciting! ;) My only advice is to do the big naturey things (Yosemite, Big Sur) during the week to avoid all the other people going there on the weekends. The drive from SF south on Route 1 is amazing. We spent something like 10 hours driving a 4 hour stretch because we kept getting out to take photos! I haven't spent much time north of SF but I hear it's beautiful too.

membas - I love your birth plan! I have this fear of the doctors taking away my baby and having it get switched with another baby. I don't know why, but I've worried about it for years, very strange and so unlikely I'm sure. But there are plenty of other good reasons to keep your baby with you after birth. :) If I can't for some reason though, DH will be on baby-tracking duty!

Anyway, it hasn't really sunk in yet but it's starting to. I had my BFP on Tuesday, a + blood test on Wednesday, and this morning (Friday) took another FRER and got a nice dark line. My temps are still up and my boobs are still sore. I am still having some spotting but I spoke to a doctor about it and she confirmed that it was probably normal, and if not, it is too early to know/do anything anyways. Which is what I was thinking too.

DH was really weird about it until last night. First he didn't believe me (line was too light), then he was totally freaked about the statistics on miscarriage and said he couldn't even think about it. Finally last night at some point he just yelled "You're pregnant!", hugged me, and jumped up and down. Men are so weird! Or is it just mine? :haha: Anyway, that really helped and now it's starting to feel more real for me. :) We've decided to call it "babysaurus rex".

I went out and bought sea-bands. Even if I don't end up with morning sickness (FX'd!), I do get motion sickness and I can't believe I never tried these before, as everyone says such great things about them. We'll see! I'm also bringing bags for sure just to make me feel a little more secure! I've almost puked on the plane before due to turbulence so it can't hurt.

So far I haven't told anyone but you ladies and some doctors. DH just told his dad today but asked him to keep it a secret from his mom, as she is crazy and would probably say something on facebook. I'm not sure how realistic this is but I've decided to let DH do his crazy family thing. I called my sister today and was going to tell her but she didn't pick up. Soon I'll tell her and a few close friends. :)

Mostly I'm just hope hope hoping that babysaurus rex will be okay!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm glad u like the present Zb! there should be a little card in there with the names of the fruits on it so that might help a little :)

I'm so excited for you and babysaurus :haha: i feel like jumping around like your DH, lol.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls.
Hope you have all had wonderful weekends.
Well, we went visiting a good friend for her birthday, and whilst there both DH and I stepped on her bathroom weighing scales, and here's the thing...it said we are both 6lbs lighter than our scales at home! Well, this caused us to get very excited. WHen we got home, we put new batteries in our scales, but they still didn't work, maybe the steam from the bathroom killed them off. Anyway, new scales already on order. I sooooo hope my friend's scales are correct! There we all were with bags of sugar, weighing them to see how accurate her scales were!!

Anyway, cd10 here, and nothing doing so far, but feeling a lot more mellow. So that's good.

Zb5, hurrah for a darker FRER and DH finally getting it! Men are so funny. 
Amyg, hurrah for yr 12wk scan appt!!! I still can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going (from where i'm sitting anyway!). And Membas, glad the chiro sorted you. You get some rest momma girl!
AJ...here's hoping you caught the egg! Hope life is more chilled for you now.
Coco, how's things?
Carbafe hope all the house move stuff is going well. And Dinah, hopeyour bump is doing just fine.
SHey, how you doing after your breakup? How's school?

Here's hoping i ovulate THIS week. Really hope so.

Right, ahve a good eve everyone

Fairy xx
Sweetpea, thinking of you and hoping for some good news from you soon.


----------



## membas#1

I was thinking we hadn't heard from SweetPea in a few days--I've been checking her journal. I sure hope that all is okay with her and LO.

Having a nice sunday here--pretty mellow, did some chores, sewed some reusable wipes for LO (now have 20 made), went to target and got a couple storage bins for LOs cabinet/dresser, went to cafe and got myself a chicken burrito and it's yummy!, later today heading to a friend's house to go through bags of baby clothes she has for me. I can't possibly take it all so just gonna go through and take what we need. Also getting carseat and swing from her, so looking forward to that. DH is out in the woods with the dog looking for birds (my dog is not a hunting dog but she loves to go in the woods with him and he loves to take her--even though i'm pretty sure she ruins any chance he has at getting any pheasant since she doesn't know the first thing about being a hunting dog)...

How is everyone? I notice it's usually quiet with our little group on weekends...must mean we are all out enjoying our time.

Shey--how have you been hun? :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

I'm worried for sweetpea too membas! I hope they are ok....


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: I miss all my girls here! A few more details in journal but in short I'm still in hospital and am booked in to get a cerclage done tomorrow afternoon. Scared but I am trying to stay positive and hope that this will keep my cervix from getting any shorter as I have less than half left at this point. 

Baby boy is doing well and totally unscathed at this point, so incredibly thankful for that. The drs still are unsure about his feet at this point but it really doesn't matter to me at all right now... easily correctable after birth and I am just entirely focused on keeping him in there as long as I possibly can. It is amazing the pure raw love I feel for him already... I've really fallen into defensive mommy mode through all this and will fight as fiercely as I can for him no matter what. 

Will try to update after procedure although the few days after sound pretty rigorous (STRICT flat bedrest, catheter :( , IV etc) so not sure when I will get a chance to update just yet. Thinking of you all and a million thanks for all your support, it makes such a huge difference to know all you girls are rooting for little man and I. Take care all!


----------



## membas#1

best wishes for a smooth procedure tomorrow! xoxox


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, it's so good to hear from you SweetPea! I'm glad that little man is doing well and will be thinking of you and sending you positive thoughts for the procedure. Here's to a long and boring rest of your pregnancy after that! :hugs:

Fairy, I'm also rooting for this cycle's ehhh! Hope it makes an appearance for you this week and then stays snuggled in there for 9 months or so!

How's everyone else doing?

Zb, are you still here? Still on cloud 9 or are you too stressed about your trip now? Hope you have a great time over there!

Lilmac, have you seen your FS yet? Or do you know when you will?

AJ, when is it time for us to start waiting for your :bfp:? About a week from now?

Carbafe, how's the new house? Have you done anything to the nursery yet? You should post some pics when you're done! DH's just finished wallpapering our nursery, I'll post pictures once the floor is in in a few weeks.

Dinah, how are you these days? You're staying team yellow as well, aren't you? I'd never have the patience for that, I'm already counting down the weeks until we can find out (about 4 now!!!).

AFM, mixed feelings here. Getting a bit excited to be nearing the end of 1st tri but also getting very nervous of the scan on Thursday. I know this is a new pregnancy but I just can't help thinking about how it ended last time. Just to add to my stress I'm going on a work trip today and won't see DH until Wednesday night or Thursday. On the bright side, the whole lab is coming and I'm very close with most of them so I'll be among friends. But it's not the same as being able to get cuddles from DH when I get scared or nervous. I just hope my nausea won't be too bad. It's been ok lately but I still have it on and off.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh girls, just spotted in Dinah's journal that DJ987 had a baby girl on 15th Jan, called Naya, and it would seem all is well!!! For those of you not here at v start of this thread, DJ joined us when we were all in the run up to trying and decided to NTNP in May or aroudn then, and got preggo immediately! So I guess officially, she may just be our thread's first baby! 

Amyg, of course you are nervious re thurs, given what happend last time, but last time you hadn't had that lovely 8/9 week scan to reassure you. I've got a good feeling about this for you.

Hey Lilmac, what's goin on with you? 

Gosh, not a lot to say here really, warming up for the sprint with a few leisurely BD's here, just in case eggy catches us by surprose. CD11 here. No idea if i'll ping the eggy at a more normal time cos of the soy/acupuncture or whether i'll be moaning and groaning til cd21 again! Hope not! So it's BD every other day until the opks show signs of life.

Oh my word, look at hte time. Gotta go.

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, congratulations DJ!!! Must be off to stalk her now and see if I can find a picture of mini-DJ. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Sweetpea so glad things are going in the right direction for you and you are both fine, and you were right! A lil boy :d mother always knows eh?

Amy I'm not testing till I'm late so like Feb 12 or 13, that would b a great Valentine's Day gift! So like 13 days to go before I test.


----------



## Shey

Sweetpea I hope all goes well and that you and bub are fine.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Shey! Do i spy a new fella in your pics?! Tell all!! Fairyxx


----------



## Shey

lol! yea you do Fairy. He's my friend Brandi's brother. Known him for 13 yrs. He's always liked me. He's a few yrs younger than me. He's 22 yrs old.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow Shey, you don't loose any time girl, do you?! I hope you'll be a bit more guarded about this one and see how it goes before you fully give him your heart. Would hate to see you hurt again in a few months. That being said: Enjoy the exciting first weeks of your new relationship!!!


----------



## zb5

I'm here in Australia, just checking in on you ladies!

Shey, I started dating my future DH only about a month after breaking up with my previous boyfriend of 2 years... of course I planned to take some time off of dating but it didn't work out that way! You never know who you will meet when. Hope this new guy is great for you, but like Amygdala said, try to take it slow at first so you don't get hurt. Good luck hon!

Sweetpea, hope everything goes okay today with the cerclage! Let us know that you're safe and sound when you get a chance. :)

Amygdala, I'm sure everything will go fine with your scan but I'll keep my finger's crossed for you anyways. :)

Fairybabe, lilmac, AJ, I hope this is your month!

AFM, I am feeling good. Had to tell everyone here about the pregnancy because I'm working at a nuclear reactor site! They really take safety very seriously so I think all will be fine, I don't expect to get any more radiation from the reactor than I got on the flight here. It's a little awkward though to tell these strangers, and then have to tell them not to tell my boss because she doesn't know yet... but everyone has been really supportive, so it's nice. :) No symptoms yet except the continued sore boobs (and maybe they're a little bigger?), and my spotting has finally stopped! I am trying to enjoy this time before real symptoms start. :)


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea hope everything went well and your little boy is all snug in there and stays that way for at least another 15 weeks or so !!!

Wow DJ987 has had her baby :) If anyone finds pics can they post the link as I am rubbish at finding journals and things on my own ! 

Amy it will be a great relief once you have your scan but I will warn you you will worry the whole time anyway :D Maybe just not AS much.

ZB5 take it easy and don't work too hard out there and enjoy the sunshine ! 

Good Luck to all the Bd'ers :)

AFM: I have been a busy bee ! We have the keys to the new house and have been in painting and putting up curtain poles etc. We have ordered new carpet and sofas and bought curtains so all going well. Still a bit of painting to do before we move in on 18th. We are away this weekend so will need to try and get the rest done the weekend after and wee bits in the evenings. 

We have also been at anti natal classes on a Thursday evenings (plus we had an extra breastfeeding class last night) DH works late on Tuesdays and we have bought a new car which we need to pick up tomorrow night ! So all in all we haven't stopped !

In a few weeks we should be all settled into the new house and I will be finishing up work and can hopefully have a relaxing last few weeks before LO arrives. 

Here are a few pics of the house before painting 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs041.snc6/167119_498219306847_513146847_6397702_7149140_n.jpg
Living Room

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs033.snc6/166382_498219396847_513146847_6397704_7525124_n.jpg
Study and Conservatory

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs018.snc6/166869_498219481847_513146847_6397705_1949536_n.jpg
Kitchen

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs043.snc6/167308_498219096847_513146847_6397697_3065124_n.jpg
Our room

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs800.ash1/169082_498219206847_513146847_6397700_7953822_n.jpg
Babies room

I will post some finished pics of the babies room once it is all done :)


----------



## zb5

Hi carbafe! Sounds like you two have been crazy busy! The new house looks awesome though. :) Hope you get some time to relax soon... then you will have plenty of time to upload nursery pictures! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe, the house looks good and that's a terrific bump you've got going there! Can't wait to see teh nursery pics! 

Zb5, love the ticker! 

Shey, so how's the romance going? Does Scott live local to you? I hope so, then that's one less stress to worry about!

Membas, hope you got some rest in so far this week. Sweetpea, hope you haven't gone stir crazy yet from boredom. 

AJ, how many dpo are you now?
Lilmac, you are v quiet at the mo, hopefully for good reasons! How is all the testing etc going this month? 

COco, any more investigations for you?

AFM, well cd13 here, no sign of anything happening in the egg department yet, the odd twinge here and there over the ovaries, but nothign to write home about. We are now doing the BD every other day until i get a dark opk, then it's as often as possible til the eggy pings. Given it's been as late as cd21 before now, anything before that, preferably in a day in the teens, will be a bonus. So, on that basis, i guess it could happen anywhere between tomorrow and the followin weds!!!! Come on eggy!!! let's see if that soy did anythign. 

Have a good day ladies

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy it's going good. Scott lives an hr away from me. But if all goes well he will be moving up where I am with me. to rent a house where i am is anywhere between $500-$1,000 a month.

I hope you catch that eggie Fairy.


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies! 

Carbafe love the house! It will be lovely when you make it a home :)

Thanks zb5, hope this is the month too, I'm so glad things are working out for you. How are you and the storm! I hear a massive storm is set to hit Australia is that going to affect where you are? Stay safe, lady!

Fairy i'm 7dpo at the moment, dont plan to test for another 8 days or so, but we'll see.

I am BUSTED today, all i can think about is sleep, i just could not sleep last night! Every position i tried was just so uncomfortable, and my back was just hurting. Finally i fell asleep, DH comes in at 4:30am (up playing games, ticked me off so bad) and starts snoring like a truck! 

So i had to leave the room, went to the living room couch which is less comfy and managed to fall asleep. Then our neighbor starts cleaning his car at about 5:30 and turns the radio up so loud and its right at our living room window so i had to go back to the bed cuz i couldnt take it. 

Eventually i had to elbow DH and tell him to roll over which helped a bit but now i am exhausted and have a headache, i will be sleeping most of this afternoon away. I'll be sure to fix up the guest room bed today so i can go there next time. Sorry for the long rant! I'm having mild cramping on my left side and mild but steady backache so hopefully it means something, we'll see.


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, how exciting!!! Love the window in the living room and the study/conservatory area! Do you have a garden then? It's so nice to start with an empty house and slowly see it turn into your home! DH surprised me by laying the floor in the nursery before picking me up from my trip. It's not quite finished but sooooo lovely. Will post pics soon, once I've done curtains etc.

AJ, that sounds very promising! Are backaches normal for you? Or the insomnia? Sounds like a good sign to me anyway!

Zb, hope you're safe! And having a good time! Any symptoms yet? Hoping for you that they'll stay away for another week or two. ;)

Isabel, sorry you're still not getting any answers! Have you thought about seeing a different specialist?

Lilmac, how are you?

Membas, are you getting ready for baby yet? Any cute baby things to show us?

Fairy, I'm rooting for a teen pregnancy for you this month! (As in you catching the eggy that's released in your teen cds)


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???


----------



## AJThomas

Amy i dont usually have cramps or a backache until during AF or like a day before, so this is very new. As for the insomnia, i can't recall it being this bad, i had to get an extra pillow and lay on top of it for a little ease, my whoel body just felt sore.

Isabel i'm sorry you're having such a hard time, i know how it feels when you're doing everything right that you can think of and still nothing. I know how it is too when everybody else seems to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and people keep nagging about when you plan to have yours. Its natural to be upset so take as much time as you need to sort thru your feelings. I hope you get your heart's desire soon, i hope we all do!


----------



## Isabel209

Amygdala said:


> Carbafe, how exciting!!! Love the window in the living room and the study/conservatory area! Do you have a garden then? It's so nice to start with an empty house and slowly see it turn into your home! DH surprised me by laying the floor in the nursery before picking me up from my trip. It's not quite finished but sooooo lovely. Will post pics soon, once I've done curtains etc.
> 
> AJ, that sounds very promising! Are backaches normal for you? Or the insomnia? Sounds like a good sign to me anyway!
> 
> Zb, hope you're safe! And having a good time! Any symptoms yet? Hoping for you that they'll stay away for another week or two. ;)
> 
> Isabel, sorry you're still not getting any answers! Have you thought about seeing a different specialist?
> 
> 
> 
> Lilmac, how are you?
> 
> Membas, are you getting ready for baby yet? Any cute baby things to show us?
> 
> Fairy, I'm rooting for a teen pregnancy for you this month! (As in you catching the eggy that's released in your teen cds)

i can see a different specialist but he is far away from where i live so its a bit hard for me. i am just giving up. i am trying to forget all about TTC. it s so frustrating... i feel like a loser:cry:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, teen pregnancy!!!! :haha::haha::haha: On that note though, i'm slightly worried about my addiction to MTV's Teen Mom, and 16 and pregnant. Oh and One Born Every minute. I'm hoping my body picks up the subliminal messages that this is what it's meant to do ! (and can it darn well hurry up!).

Isabel, sorry the witch got you. I totally get how frustrating and upsetting it is when friends around you are getting preg and having babies and it just isn't happenign for you. I have 2 friends who had babies recently, and there are currently at least 4 who are pregnant. I had a couple of phone mssgs from a friend last week who got preg just before her wedding like i did, but didn't lose hers, telling me she totally understood if i didn't want to talk to her right now (cos she is preg and i lost mine). I know she's just doing her best to be sensitive, but i think it ended up annoying me even more! Our turn will come! I agree with Amyg, maybe see a different doc. 

AJ, respect to you for holding out on the testing. Hoping those symptoms are signs of good things. 

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, Fairy it would be great if you had a standard teen pregnancy, not only that you ov in the teens but also that it just happens without even thinking about it just like it seems to always happen with teens. Like first time is always the charm.


----------



## membas#1

Carbafe--new house looks super nice! Hope you guys get settled in soon...

AJ--sorry you didn't get any rest. I hope you have some down time to sneak in a nap! 

Isabel :hugs: perhaps you need to seek the help of a fertility specialist and see what they say. I hope you get some answers soon.

Shey--hope this guy is the guy for you! 

AFM--I've had a pretty good week thus far although sleep has eluded me twice (sunday night and last night)...so I'm a bit tired. Was emotional last night about mom and sis visiting post baby--it'll work out tho...sis will be here regardless--so yay! Been getting more and more ready for baby. We want to have things pretty well ready by 36 weeks (hospital bag packed, pet care lined up, car seat in place (or at least the base put in), clothes washed, etc...been working on the clothing thing...since got a lot of hand me downs i can't seem to get the smell of other people's laundry detergent out of the clothes. It's very frustrating to me because DH and I use unscented special detergent (for my sensitive skin), so I can smell laundry detergent and fabric softener a mile away--and my friends who gave me clothes must have used a shit ton of the stuff...I have washed the clothes in hot water with no soap (and saw how much soap residue was still in the clothes!), I've used baking soda with a vinegar rinse, I've tried our laundry soap--nothing! My next step this weekend is to wash them all in super hot water with loads of baking soda and then hang them out to dry all weekend outside so they can air out. I try not to complain cuz the clothes were free...but dang that stuff sticks around! If I can't get it out I won't be able to keep the clothes. Gives me a headache smelling the stuff and can only imagine with my sensitive skin, DH has sensitive skin to that kind of stuff...babies have sensitive skin in general...

okay--done with little rant! :)
hope all have a good day. 

oh--acid reflux has set in a bit for me...not all the time but when i get it, it's bad. yuck!


----------



## carbafe

Amy yes we have a garden ! One of the things I am most excited about as it means baby, bunny and I can spend the summer out in the fresh air .... well thats hoping we get a nice Scottish summer :) 

How sweet that DH finished off the floor for you :) I can't wait to see your finished nursery. Do you have a theme ? 

AJ oooo I hope those annoy symptoms are a good sign ! 

Fairy I hope you catch that eggy !! 

Membas the few baby clothes we have bought were all at my mums house and I suddenly had the urge last week that I really need to get them to my house and get them washed :) My mum brought them over at the weekend so I might wash them all next week. I am not sure what detergent to use though .... may research a wee bit ....
Hope you get some rest to make up for your missed sleep. xx


----------



## membas#1

We use Country Save for our stuff--it's biodegradable, no perfumes or dyes and no residuals left behind in clothes. Great for sensitive skin and says great for babies too. Although I told DH we may just stick with baking soda washes to start out with unless clothes need a good washing, then we can use our Country Save--either way the country save doesn't have the toxic chemicals that other detergents have. We also steer clear of dryer sheets--they have lots of toxic chemicals in them that end up as residuals on your clothes.


----------



## Shey

Thank you membas! hope all is well with you and bub


----------



## Amygdala

Girls, sorry for the ego-post, but I'm so nervous! My nt scan is at 3:20pm today. I'm also just as far along as when I started spotting last time. I know, I KNOW this is a different pregnancy and that I have no (sane) reason to worry but I can't help the nerves. What's worse is I've had a huge headache and been feeling sick since yesterday afternoon AND I'm off and at home with nothing to do. I just wish I could fast-forward the next 5 hours... And now rant over. Will see if the Gilmore Girls will distract me for an hour.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg, i would be just as nervous. It's TOTALLY normal to be this nervous. And feeling sick could be a combo of nerves and ms. You aren't gonna relax until you are right out of first tri! Much as i hate to admit it, i will be nervous as hell until I'm about oooh, say, around 40 weeks, or until after i have given birth!! LOL. 

I have a good feeling for minimyg for you. I can't wait to see your happy positive update later tonight...do try and get us a picture!

Maybe go bake a cake, phone a friend, or browse internet shopping, time will fly! 

Take care

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks Fairy! It's really good to know that someone understands how I feel. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

No worries Amyg. 

In other non baby news here today....my friend's scales were totally wrong. Just took delivery of a brand shiny new set of electronic bathroom scales. So I really do weigh what i expected to weigh! Which also means my friend is 6lbs heavier than she thought!!! I shall take great delight in telling her, as she's a complete beanpole anyway, and she will understand my friendly banter! He he he he. On a positive note, i have lost 3lbs since the start of Jan. So not loads, but going in the right direction. This last week i've been making a real effort to cut out the bad carbs, bread, white potato, pasta, white rice etc. I've been reading up a lot about metabolism, and the science behind the new atkins diet. And no, i'm not gonna do atkins, i wouldn't last 5 mins, and anythignt that requires that much thought will just make me obsess. 

Anyway, the reason i'm interested in really losing some lbs, is that i had a really interesting chat with my acupuncturist the other day. Interesting in a depressing kind of way. She would like to get my gp to have me tested for pcos. I do have a bit of hair that runs between naval and pubic line, my bikini line does extend a wee bit from where it ought, i've gained 1.5stone in 3yrs (especially on my belly), my ovulation isn't normal and i've had 2 m/cs. Oh and my paternal grandma died years ago from diabetes. She says there's enough there to warrant investigation. I agree. I'm just waiting for her to write me a letter so i've some chance of the gp taking me seriously. So we shall see. I'm not gonna stress too much, cos clearly, if i do have it, there are things that can be done re fertility etc, and if i don't, well, it's a wake up call about looking after my weight and health. But there you go. In her experience, even in some women who are borderline in the pcos diagnosis, or get a negative diagnosis, you can have tendencies that way. 

Hey ho. We shall see. 

Right. Time to do some stuff am meant to be doing.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Amy i can understand why you're worried, i haven't experienced any miscarriages and i'll still be on pins and needles in the first trimester.

Fairy 3lbs in a month is really good! so congrats. I agree, your acupuncturist may be wrong but its worth investigating at least to put your mind at ease, if you dont check it out you'll always have it nagging away in the back of your mind so i say go for it.


----------



## Shey

Fairy good job on the weight loss. If I would have stick to the diet me and my mom were on last year I would have dropped 50 lbs already :( but of course that didn't happen. Hope that you don't have PCOS girlie! You deserve to get a :bfp: :hugs:

Amy I hope that things get better for you mami! lots and lots of :hugs: for you girlie!


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, here's my happy update: :happydance:

Baby looked (and I quote) perfect! Strong heartbeat, measured 5 days ahead and he/she even waved at us!!! They did an nt measurement but as they're in training right now they're not giving out actual numbers but the lady who was training the sonographer said it was completely normal and we didn't need to worry. Needless to say I was in tears for most of it! Will post a picture later on. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooo hooo Amygdala!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is absolutely terrific news. Yay!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks! Sorry for the rant but now I'm on the phone to my mum. Thought she'd be happy for us. Even thought she'd understand why today was difficult and important for me. Nope. She's been going on and on about how people at her work annoy her, for an hour so far. Not once has she asked about me or the baby. Looked at the picture for 2 seconds and then changed the topic back to her. I'm sooo tired of her whining. I'm honestly close to tears here and there's no end in sight.


----------



## Fairybabe

Maybe say you've gotta go, that you have a friend arriving, and just hang up. She's clearly not in a place to listen properly to you at the mo. Which is a real shame. 
Hugs
Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: Amy for good scan...yeah, agreed--get off the phone with mom--she's not in a place to step out of herself right now...which is too bad, but I'm thrilled for you! so YAY YAY YAY! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## zb5

Yay for perfect little minimyg!!!!!! :) Or shall I say 5 days big minimyg? :happydance:

Sorry about your phone call with your mom, my mom does that a bit too. I can just imagine trying to tell her I'm pregnant: I will call, she will talk about herself for 45 minutes, then she will say "Well, I'm really busy, gotta go, bye!" and I will say, "Wait-mom-I-need-to-tell-you-something-I'm-pregnant!". So hard to get a word in edgewise sometimes. I have no advice/solution either, except write this phone call off and hope the next one is better. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks everyone for the back-up! I managed to hang up in the end. She said "oh well I better let you rest then" in her hurt guilt-trip voice but I didn't bite and just said "yeah, I'm really tired, I'll speak to you soon then". Still annoyed that she's so self-involved though. Zb, your prognosis for the phone call with your mum made me laugh. She does sound like mine a bit. Hope your actual experience is better though!


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--your 3 pounds came over to me this week, plus 1! How is it that I manage to only gain 16 pounds from beginning to 32 weeks and then in one week from 32-33--i gain 4? i've been eating a bit more this week, and probably not doing as much after work cuz i'm tired...guess i better watch that (and secretly hope it's just a little water retention!). I know it's not a big deal in the realm of things, but I was surprised and a bit disappointed. I hope it's not a trend for the next 7 weeks....

My mom can also be a bit self involved...it's hard sometimes to deal with....but ultimately she's pretty good if i get her attention right away and let her know we gotta talk she gives me her attention...but sometimes it can go back to what's going on with her....


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, you're still doing pretty well with your overall weight gain. And you're right, it might be just so additional water. Or maybe even just you weighing yourself later in the day or something like that? Either way, I wouldn't worry about it. You're eating healthily and getting some exercise, so I think you'll be just fine. I was a bit miffed yesterday as the midwife didn't weigh me and wouldn't let me bring in a urine sample (I'd forgotten) and now they won't have that data until next time at 16 weeks.


----------



## lilmackate

Amy you are almost 13 weeks! Yay!! I'm so excited and happy for you!
Zb how are you feeling... Any symptoms?

I'm cd10 today I have my last fsh bloods done today and I finished the clomid yesterday so now I'm just waiting to o! 
How are you gals doing on the ttc front....


----------



## Fairybabe

Cd15. Waiting to ov. SIGH.


----------



## zb5

membas, I agree, it could be some water weight - not just bloating but the amniotic fluid and whatnot. I have been known to gain 8 pounds in the course of one day just from all the food and water i drink. :blush:

lilmac, I hope the clomid does the trick!

AFM, I am feeling a little weird and detached from being pregnant. I think it is a combination of being away from DH so we haven't had much time to talk about it, not really having any symptoms, and being so afraid that this is going to go away and it will be like it never happened. In a way I want to ease into it because I know the statistics and I don't want to get hurt, but I also want to be able to enjoy this time! Anyway, like I said I haven't really had any symptoms, EXCEPT I started feeling nauseous this morning and it's been all day on and off. So far I can't say whether it's ms or the fact that I ate Thai food for my last 3 meals!!! I think I need to start eating better.... the Thai food was fairly healthy but that much can't be good for someone worrying about nausea! I'm actually pretty excited, I don't want to be nauseous of course but if it continues it will start to make it feel more real. I hope it will really feel real once I'm back home with DH. One more week...


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, I think that feeling of detachment is completely normal in the early days. I found that the more I talked about it to DH, the more we told other people etc, the more "real" it felt. Although I'm not sure I quite believe it even now. :haha: Maybe once the movements start? Anyway, I'd just go with the flow for now and not worry about how you feel or "should feel". You're most likely going to go through all sorts of feelings, excitement, complete lack of excitement, worry, happiness, fear (and probably even a little oh-my-goodness-what-have-I-got-myself-into :haha:). Just know that all of those feelings (or lack thereof) are normal. Hope the nausea doesn't get too bad for you quite so soon but take comfort in the thought that it's a good sign!

Lilmac, so good to see you!!! I was beginning to get worried. When are you going to get results from your blood tests? Are you expecting the egg around cd14? Definitely sounds like the next few days should be interesting for you! ;)

Oh and: :happydance:Go Fairyegg!:happydance:Go Fairyegg!:happydance:Go Fairyegg!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

yes go fairy egg go!


----------



## zb5

go fairy and lil super eggs!!


----------



## AJThomas

Lets go Lilmac and Fairy!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning AJ! How are you feeling? 10dpo now, are you tempted to test yet? Any more symptoms? What's your gut feeling this month? I think you should definitely be our next :bfp:, I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay so much support has to be sending us good dust vibes fairy :) thanks ladies! Amy I do think I will o sooner then I usually do...I'm usually day 16/17 but I am thinking day 14 will be more likley. I'm cramping pretty good and I'm day 11 I feel positive about this cycle!! As for my results I hope I get them soon that way my questions about premature ovarian reserve are answered.... Either way it would be nice to know....I'm so praying that I'm normal though! 
It's been a weird happy/sad day... There have been mc on other threads and infant losses stories told and they break my heart I literally feel like my heart is shattered in pieces. I want so badly to heal these wounds for these ladies but I am powerless...i feel worthless I know we all only know each other by bnb online but the ladies I have met truly do mean something to me and the losses hurt my heart. I want to make the world all better but I'm just me. :( sorry I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Amygdala

Ach Lilmac, :hugs: that is so sweet of you! But don't feel bad, you ARE making a difference. When I had my mmc, I was very lucky to have a loving and supportive DH and in-laws but it would have still been so much harder without you and the other ladies on here. Sometimes listening (well, reading) and understanding can be the best thing you can do for someone. You're not superwoman, you won't save the world all by yourself, none of us will. But your being kind and considerate and treating others with love and respect makes a difference. It makes them happier and hopefully makes them more likely to treat the people in their lives with the same love and respect. And your teaching your children to do the same who will grow up and spread happiness in their own little way. It might look like a small change to the world but it spreads! So please don't be sad and feel helpless, be proud that you are making a difference!


----------



## Fairybabe

CD16. And I've got a POSTIVE OPK!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Time to get super busy! Typically DH is away this eve, but we dtd last night, this morning and will do so as soon as he is back late afternoon tomorrow. Hope we catch the egg! 

Lilmac, those threads of other losses make me well up too. I think the way we help is by being there and sharing our experiences. What i've found so helpful is just knowing i am talking to other women who understand the depth of pain losing a pregnancy can entail, and just knowing i am understood. I couldn't have got through without such support. 

Lilmac, on a cheerier note, looks like we might ov at around the same time!!! Bump buddies would be ace!!!

AJ, 10dpo, how is the resolve not to test for another 8 days gooing?? 

ZB5, hope the nasty side of preggo symptoms stay away for a bit and let you enjoy your trip. 

Amyg, you are so nearly in 2nd tri!! Very very exciting!

Sweetpea, hope you are not going nuts in hospital and they can let you home on monday.

Membas...racing towards the finish line!! How are you feeling about it all being so close? Does it feel real? 

Carbafe, hope the house painting is going ok!
Coco, you are v quiet, how's things?
Isable, hope you are feeling more positive. 

Off to enjoy my quite strong ovary twinges!!! Weds and thurs i had quite strong twinges in m left ovary. Now it's the right one. 2 eggs??? Hehe he. That would be fab.

Have a great saturday girls

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy catch that egg


----------



## AJThomas

Hello lovelies, thanks for the good vibes you all are sending my way :flower:

Everything crossed for you Fairy and LilMac!

AFM, sleeping like crazy, went to bed early last night, was pretty restless again but got to sleep about about 9 and had a good night besides getting up twice to pee. Then DH and i had a nice nap today cause i was still falling asleep, so i feel a bit better now but feel like i would go back to bed right now:haha:

In other news! I had some very light spotting today, i have no idea if its implantation or early signs of af, boobs getting tender now, before they were just sensitive, and i'm still achey all over, still some cramps and backache.

I dont think i'll last 8 days Fairy :haha: i had a dip so assuming that was implantation and the spotting was a sign of that(PMA!) i'll test in another 3 days or so when the hcg has had a bit of time to build up. I'm feeling like this is the one but also kinda scared to say so cause i've thought that a few times before and bam, bfn.


----------



## lilmackate

I have everything crossed for you Aj!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh AJ I hope so!!! Three days to go and you'll have a good idea. Your symptoms sound good to me!

Strong ov pains here. Both sides now!!! Oh lordy. Maybe i'll go to the other extremes and have a whole litter of babies! LOL. 

Better go to bed and have a good night of sleep. So hope the OPKs go totally clear tomorrow, no faffing around this month please!!!

Night all. 

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Lol octo fairy... bring on octuplets :)


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, fairy, I do hope it's no more than four for you, anything over that I think might be stressful. :haha: Seriously though, crossing my fingers for a nice clear-cut ovulation for you this time. Hopefully one of those little swimmers is meeting fairyegg as we speak!

Lilmac, are you cd 11 now? Any sign of eggy on it's way yet?

AJ, that sounds soooo interesting. Crossing everything for you! Was your dip today or a while ago? And do you normally dip before AF or after? The tiredness sounds very promising and so do the sore boobs. Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Cd 12 and lots of cramps but my ovulation test is pretty light I still think o will happen sooner than usual... At least I hope :)


----------



## zb5

Ooh, exciting stuff going on in here!

AJ, I hope the dip and spotting are good signs for you!

Fairy and lilmac, I hope you pop out just the number of eggs you are hoping for :haha:. I was getting ov pains on both sides sometimes too, not sure what it means. I'd be happy with twins, but no more please! And preferably not identical, that would just be confusing... :haha:

Amygdala, almost in 2nd tri! :happydance:

AFM, my nausea has gone away and this morning my boobs weren't even tender. It made me pretty nervous but my temp was still high and now this evening my boobs are definitely sore again. It seems like symptoms are just coming and going willy nilly so I'm trying not to place too much meaning on any of them. :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, it's completely normal for symptoms to come and go, especially this early on. So you're quite right, just enjoy the lack of pain and/or discomfort as long as you can!

Lilmac, sounds promising as well. Maybe an eggy for you tomorrow or the day after?


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies. Cd17 and another strong opk. And DH home now so we "caught up". Come on egg(s)!!! 
OCtofairy!!! LOL! I wouldn't be adverse to twins though. FOUR?? Well as long as i could sell my story to a high paying tabloid...... (joke!).

Amyg! Happy 13 weeks!! Hurrah!!! HUrrah!
Zb5, glad all is well with you. Not long til you home now?
Lilmack, oooh, go eggies!
AJ, i've got a good feeling about this for you!

Here's hoping for an exciting week of eggs and BFPs!!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...sorry for my lack of posting--i've been reading but have not had time to post much. i'm cheering on all the eggies that are about to or are currently being released! hope we have a slew of BFPs here in a few weeks!

i have been cooking and cleaning in preparation for our superbowl party--guests will arrive in about 30 minutes and i'm pooped beyond measure. uh oh. they'll be here til the game is done and so i will just have to get lively! taking 20 minutes to lay down and rest as back was starting to really hurt. keep thinking of things i need to do but DH can do them...he slept in so late today i finally woke him up and said we had too much to do--he apologized, guess he couldn't fall asleep last night til nearly 4am. 

oh well, enchiladas are made and the house is as clean as i care for it to be so that'll do.

hope you all have a great weekend and week ahead.


----------



## AJThomas

thanks for all the pma ladies, massive :hugs: i would probably have tested this morning but dh didnt buy a test like i asked him to and i dont have any :( so i'm waiting on dh to get me one, whenever that is i'll test.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh hurry up AJ's DH!!!


----------



## lilmackate

OH I am getting excited for you aj!


----------



## Shey

I am getting excited for you AJ hope you get that eggie too.

ok a lil bit off topic for a second, who do u want to win the superbowl? The Steelers or the Packers? I say Packers


----------



## lilmackate

Packers! I hate the steelers!


----------



## Shey

High Five kate! Packers here too! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Seems like you two got your wish! :happydance: Hope all our US ladies had a great superbowl and it wasn't too exhausting. 
My night was somewhat less fun I suspect. Couldn't sleep first, then nightmares, then the cat complaining for about half an hour before I finally got up. This is getting soooo old! How is it fair that being pregnant makes you so tired but at the same time doesn't let you sleep!? Anyway, rant over, have a lovely Monday all!


----------



## zb5

Yay Packers! :) I hate the Steelers too...

membas, just thinking about your enchiladas has made me soooooooo hungry! There's not very many Mexican restaurants here unfortunately, I've been Mexicanless for over a week now! :cry:

Good luck testing AJ!


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies! Well glad you girls had fun with the superbowl! I know NOTHING about any of that, but there you go. Mmmm enchiladas sound good. You always have such yummy food Membas!
Amyg, with you on the sleep front...well, fri-sat night i was anyway, awake from 3.30-6.30, for no reason. Then last night, i woke up at 5am, feeling, how shall i put it....horny as hell!! So poor DH, who was half asleep got informed that this was clearly mother nature telling us to dtd again, so I got my wicked way! Hurrah! Anyway, despite that, temp dip this morn, so think today MUST be Ov day. Cd18. Not as early as i would have liked, but still, better than cd21, and waht's notable this time, is instead of ambiguous opks, they went from zero on friday, to strong lines sat morn, and have stayed strong all weekend. Hoping for a clear/fading one later. So, i should at least make it to 10dpo this month. First time i got preggo was a cd18 ov. We shall see. 

AJ, can't wait to see what news you bring!

Lilmack...how's the eggy?

Zb5, hope the latest roudn of storms haven't affected you in Oz.

Happy monday to all

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

lol Fairy, good job having your way with DH! :haha: I bet you get a temp rise tomorrow because that's definitely an ovulation sign for me...

Amygdala, sorry to hear about the insomnia. I'm not looking forward to that symptom. It does seem very unfair!

Anyway, the storms haven't affected Sydney so I'm fine, although we did have a record breaking heat wave here last week. Which sadly ended today, when I finally had free time to go to the beach! Oh well, the water is so warm here, I swam even though the air was cold.

membas, I couldn't stop thinking about those enchiladas, so for dinner tonight I went to the grocery store and made myself tacos in my hotel room: cold refried beans, cheese, lettuce, tomato, and taco sauce. At least I warmed up the tortillas in the hotel room toaster. My Mexican addiction is pathetic!


----------



## AJThomas

Good morning ladies, dh went to get a test last night but couldnt get a frer:dohh: all they had were cheapies so still waiting, maybe its a sign that i should wait a bit to test:haha: af would be due in another day or two anyway so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow AJ, you have the patience of a saint. How are the symptoms?


----------



## AJThomas

still there, boobs are getting more and more tender, mild cramping. So far no backache today.

Fairy dont you have a chart?


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah i do, but don't i have to be on the paying membership of FF to display it?
Good symptoms!


----------



## AJThomas

No you dont Fairy, my membership is free too, and i can display mine so you can display yours.


----------



## lilmackate

Aj I can't handle the wait lol you are sooooooooo much stronger and patient than me :)
Fairy I just recently added my chart because I thought the same thing about paying but aj is right I am not vip either and my chart is in my siggy... It took me a few tries but I finally got it. You have to copy the link from your home page.... Not just your regular home but there is a place to click that says my home or my home page?? It took me forever but after searching I found it...... 
I haven't tested with an opk yet today I will shortly yesterday was negative but I think tonight or tomorrow I will have a positive I feel good about this cycle! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Oooooooh AJ, I cannot believe your patience! No way I would be waiting at this point! I'd keep sending out DH until he comes back with a FRER. :D

Fairy, very nice ovulation sign! I bet your DH didn't complain either... :haha:

Zb5, I applaud your culinary determination! You've made me really hungry actually. Currently waiting for DH to return from the shops with some cheese and fresh bread and olives and such. Hmmmmmmm...

Lilmac, go get that eggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

RIght, let's see, do i now have a ff ticker?


----------



## Fairybabe

I do!! Though it will be another three days before the chart confirms ov. But i can confirm OPKs now negative. So hoping for a really strong temp rise tomorrow! Am very excited to have had such definitive opks. The 2 previous times i got a bfp were on days i ov'd in the "teens". Soooo praying for a really dark bfp at some impossibly early day!! AJ, I would have got DH to buy at least 3 cheapies in place of one FRER!! You are keeping us in suspense girl!

Sweeptea, hope the scan goes well.

Amyg, any bumpage yet??? 

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

:) good job fairy! It took me much longer...lol


----------



## AJThomas

Trust me ladies, its not strength or patience, i'm just more scared of a bfn than anything else, i'd rather see af than a bfn even tho i'm exercising all the faith in me that af will be a no show. Also we live a little ways from the town so i dont wanna go out just for a test, we have to go out later on so i'll probably try and get one then and try to keep it till af is late.

Yay Fairychart!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

I get that AJ, BFNs are so dispiriting. I would wait for late AF myself, if it weren't for the need to use the progesterone suppositories as soon as i can get a bfp. So i'll prob use cheapies for 8dpo, then FRER on 10, 11 etc (assuming i get that far! given crappy LP, but am hopeful this month!). So when is AF due for you?


----------



## AJThomas

AF is due tomorrow or the day after, probably Wednesday evening is when it would show up so i'll feel GREAT if there's still no sign of it Thursday morning, that will basically be my confirmation, test or no test. I'll be really confident about testing after that, IF i can hold out so long.


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, I'll keep everything crossed for you! Bring on the Thursday BFP!

Fairy, yay for the teen ovulation! Sounds like you made good use of it as well, crossing everything for you as well!!!

And for you of course Lilmac! Come on ladies, 3 :bfp:s this month!!!

Oh and no, no bumpage yet Fairy. But then I was quite chubby to begin with so no surprises there really. But I just got my 20 week scan appointment through, 30th march! :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

Ok so I have my results back but the doctor hasn't seen them yet I picked up a copy from the lab....I'm not sure how to feel about them....
Day 3 
Fsh 10.8
Prolactin 5.9
Anti nuclear antibody negative
Anti mullerian hormone 2.20
Day 10
Fsh 9
What do you guys think......


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry Lilmac, I have no idea what those numbers mean. Can you phone your doc tomorrow morning or do you need to make an appointment? I guess if you're not absolutely sure how to interpret them either then I'd try not to think about them until you hear from the doc. I know how tempting it can be to research yourself but you might end up worrying yourself over nothing? Hope it's good news or something easily treatable for you! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

lilmack, I agree with Amygdala, but I do like to try to figure out my lab tests myself sometimes... :blush: Do the results state reference ranges or normal ranges for you to compare to?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmac, i agree with Amyg and Zb5, also, don't do your own head in by trying to look them up online (yes, caught you!!), as diff clinics use slightly diff reference ranges, so what on one clinic will be normal, will be just over the boundaries in another. You just gonna have to go see your doc! 

Bit of a temp shift in the right direction, so i declare today 1dpo. Huzzah. Had a moment of giddy madness and looked at maternity clothes and prams online last night. Oh dear!!! PMA and all that is what i say!

Right, gotta dash, hope all you ladies are doing ok.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

lol, i have those moments all the time Fairy, i've bought a few things too! like a nursing cover and a cute diaper cover that says something about grandma, dont remember what. gonna give it to my mom when i'm telling her i'm pregnant :d


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies (well it's morning here!). lil--like all the others have said, try not to worry until you can talk to you doctor about what your results mean. i have no idea on what those numbers mean. do you get to talk to your doctor soon?

fairy--yay for 1DPO and hurray for PMA! Nothing wrong with that! :)

AJ--you still holding out for THursday? Will be here soon! Hoping AF stays away and BFP comes up clear and strong! :) :) :) 

Not a ton going on here with me. Some nesting occasionally so got a few more things organized. We had our hospital tour last night--so we know where we need to go and the process as far as checking in, where you go to L&D and where you go to recover. The rooms for L&D are ENORMOUS! Which is nice....the recovery rooms are smaller but private and DH will have a couch/bed to sleep on, so that's good. L&D rooms have birthing balls, jacuzzi tubs, squat bars, stool for shower, TV with scenic/meditative music channels etc....it did get me really excited to go on the tour. Saturday is our birthing class--9-5p, so a very long day, but hopefully worth it. 

Gotta jet off to work. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## AJThomas

still waiting Membas, dunno how long i'll last but still working towards Thursday.


----------



## zb5

Go lilmac egg, follow fairyegg's lead! :)

AJ, your chart looks great! I really hope this is your month!

membas, wow, birthing class and touring hospitals! You're getting so close!

I'm going a little bit crazy. I can't believe I'm only 5 1/2 weeks, it feels like it's been foooreeever. About twice a day I'll think to myself, "phew, I made it through this number of hours and as far as I know baby's still in there!" The symptoms coming and going is really messing with my head, plus my spotting came back (really really really light, but still...). It had been gone for about a week. I'm really, really hoping I'll get a scan soon, I don't think I can wait any longer! I'm going to call the doctor as soon as I get home and see what they say. I'm having fun in Australia, but somehow it seems to make it feel even longer. One day feels like a week because I do so many new things. Then I'm disappointed to see my ticker is still at 5 1/2 weeks...


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, I know exactly how you feel zb5! First trimester just draaaaaaaags on. How far along will you be when you get home? It's gets much easier once you have scans and appointments to look forward to! Also helps to mentally divide up your pregnancy into smaller junks, ie by ... I'll be 12 weeks, by ... I'll know the gender, by the time of our holiday/family gathering/friend's wedding I'll have a big bump... Once I got past 10 weeks it got faster although I don't know if that'll last.

On a personal note: 2nd trimester today!!! :happydance: At least by one of I don't know how many methods. But 40/3=13.333, so that's good enough for me. I'm celebrating with an early finish at work and now bnb and Haribo Super Sour Monsters in bed. Bliss!


----------



## membas#1

Yay for 2nd tri Amy! 

ZB, my symptoms came and went a lot at the early stage as well. Hormones will really kick into gear soon (mine kicked in for MS and that tired feeling around 6.5 weeks)....and yes the first tri drags on forever...at least i thought so, but be careful--you'll get to where i'm at and realize holy crap! where did the 3rd tri go? :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay for 2nd try Amyg! Hurrah!!!!! Another few weeks and you'll start to feel baby move!

Zb5, i'll bet every day will drag til you get to see baby on a screen! I know one of the things i'm worried about when i am preg again is how to get through each day without going entirely nuts. I'll want to walk around with a permanent ultrasound stuck on my tum just so i know everything is ok. But i'll worry about that once i get a BFP. A little more of a rise in my temp this morn, but not as much as i would like to see yet. Come on hormones, work harder!! Soo hoping we get a fat bfp this month. That would be ace. 

AJ.....come on, update!!!! 

Membas, your birthing rooms at the hospital sound really lovely! You wouldn't get me out the jacuzzi! I wonder if you're allowed to sup champagne in the tub whilst you wait for things to get going!!!?!! LOL. Might as well enjoy the luxurious side when you can!

Lilmack...did the eggy ping? 

RIght. Got lots i am meant to be doing. I would rather daydream about babies!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

No egg yet but it has to be soon I feel like my ovaries are going to explode! Lol 
Aj I'm with fairy ahhhhh test test yes yes,test test! Lol I can't wait!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh no AJ!!! I've just seen your ticker says CD1!!! NOOOOO. Are you sure?


----------



## zb5

Oh, boo on CD1, evil :witch:!

Thanks ladies for your support. I do think it will help once I get doctor's appointments lined up.I'll be back on Friday and I'll be almost 6 weeks. It seems like every doctor in the US does things differently, but I hope I'll get a scan at 8-9 weeks. We shall see! For now I'm going to look forward to: getting home, seeing DH, and calling the doctor!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh AJ, sorry to see that it looks like the witch got you! :hugs: But you know, spring is a great time for making babies!!

Lilmac, hope that eggy pings for you soon! :happydance:Go LilmacEgg!:happydance:Go LilmacEgg!:happydance:Go LilmacEgg!:happydance:

Zb5, have a safe journey home! I bet you can't wait to have OH back and have him look after you. I hope you've got a few days to recover from the trip?

Fairy, how are your temps today?

AFM, Haribo Super Sour Monsters going down = good, Haribo Super Sour Monsters coming up = very very bad. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning girls. 
Well temp pretty much the same as yesterday, but FF has given me crosshairs. Funnily enough, my temps this LP are not as high as normal. No idea why. But am not gonna obsess (did that already this morn for a couple of hours LOL!). Maybe it's the soy? WHo knows. DH says I am giving off heat at night as I do in the LP, but not as strongly as usual, which fits wit the lower temps. I don't mind if they are lower, if it means they last longer! Time will tell. 

Amyg, eugh, your poor thing! Was it ms or just over indulgence??! Or a combo of both?

Getting worried we haven't heard anythign from Sweetpea since monday and going for her scan. Hoping it's cos she's at home and inundated with visitors. 

Lilmack, hope you and DH are making sure you catch the eggy!!!

AJ, how you doing? Sorry the witch seems to have flown in for you. We were all so certain this was your month. 

Membas....how's baby girl? And how are you doing? Excited? Nervous? All of the above?

Carbafe, how's the house coming along?

Coco? ANy more tests? Hope you are doing ok.

Right. Better get this day moving.

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Ooh Amygdala, sorry about that, that sounds gross! I do like the sour gummies but I can imagine they would noooot be good on the way up. :(

Fairybabe, yay crosshairs! And yay not obsessing (says the pot to the kettle or something like that...)! Sometimes temps just go up slowly as well.

lilmack, you and DH get busy! :D

Sweetpea, any news? I hope you haven't been posting because everything is fine and boring!

Unfortunately, I will not have much time to relax when I get home, it will be a whirlwind of activity actually! My dad will already be in town when I get home but is making sure not to visit us until I have at least one day back at home with DH, which is nice of him. After he leaves on Tuesday a friend is supposed to come stay for a few days... :wacko:

I was thinking we would tell my dad the big news while he's here but I'm not sure. I might want to keep it a secret a while longer. There is no real reason for me not to tell my parents, they will both be happy and supportive (although my mom will talk a looooot!). I'm just nervous about it for some reason and also I feel like I might want some more time to process it at home with DH. On the other hand, it would be so nice to tell him in person instead of over the phone. :shrug:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls sorry I haven't updated for a few days... But good news, I am finally home!!

Still have to be on strict bedrest here but much better than being at the hospital. Scan showed cervix is now 2.1 so gained almost a cm which the drs were very pleased with. Still haven't got the results of the amnio which is doing my head in of course, I just want to know that everything else is ok with him. They said the talipes with his feet is probably more a hereditary thing, but of course I am scared out of my mind that it could mean Downs or trisomy 13/18... They said everything else looked great but I am still so scared. Next appt is Monday so hopefully they will have the results then. 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Fairybabe

Great to see you Sweetpea! Glad you are at home and out of hospital. And brilliant that the cervix is looking better. God, you've had a time of it. I can totally understand why you are worried that the feet problem is a sign of something more serious, i know you just won't relax until you are told all is well. But it's a great sign that all other aspects of baby Thomas's scan were totally normal. Hang in there!! 
I hope you are being pampered at home. How much can you actually get up for each day? Or is it just trips to the bathroom? You will be the best read mum around! 

Anyway, thanks for popping in!

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I can get up to go to the bathroom and have a 5 minute shower once a day (with a shower seat!) Other than that, have to be lying down or propped up/reclined with my feet up. Have never been more thankful that our couch has a recliner on both ends so I can actually be out in the living room without having to be sprawled out on the couch! The doctor told me that the only time I am allowed up is to come to his office, and that it will be like my weekly probabtion officer visit which he thought was a hilarious joke and I just sat and stared at him. :haha: But yes, pretty much lying back only except for quick bathroom runs. 

Now that I am home I will be able to keep you more up to date on how things are going, was so hard from the hospital! I am sure I will be on here passing the time much more while on my house arrest. Thanks so much for thinking of me, you girls mean more than you'll ever know!


----------



## lilmackate

Wow sweetpea.... I really hope it gets better for you soon! Im sure thomas is fine!

Amy yuck for morning sickness or certain thing sickness :( I hope you feel better soon!

Yay fairy!! I wouldn't worry about the low temps :) mine seem lower this time too at least in this first half its been starting 96.8 for several days when normally its only that low the day before o..... I think the clomid helped with that so maybe soy did too...

Afm opk turned positive last night and is blazing positive today so yay!! Come on clomid baby!


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, come on lilmacclomidseed!!! Crossing all my fingers and toes here. 

For you too Fairy, keep up the not-obsessing!

SweetPea, how did I miss your little boy's name?? It's beautiful! And I'm so glad you're allowed home, if only on strict orders. I'm sure little Thomas will be just fine but I completely understand your worries, especially after everything you've been through with this pregnancy. Any idea when you'll hear?

Zb5, I know what you mean about keeping it to yourself for a while so DH and you can digest the good news together. We did and I was glad for it for a little while at least, just until it got more real for us.

AFM, looks like sickness/dizziness isn't quite over yet. Admittedly the sour monsters might not have been a good idea but I've been feeling quite yucky quite a bit generally the last few days. Especially after running around and/or not eating for a while it seems. Also need to up my fluids but nothing tastes right at the moment. Ach well, small niggles. All in all I'm really grateful it's going so well.


----------



## membas#1

SweetPea--welcome home! :hugs: bedrest doesn't sound fun but at least you are at home and in the comfort of your things!

Fairy--I wouldn't worry too much over the lower LP temps. The month I got my BFP my temp took a while to actually rise much which was unusual...then I had a fall back but then it went up eventually--I remember FF not giving me CHs until like 5DPO because it was so strange. PMA PMA PMA to you :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Lil--yeah for O...now catch that eggy!


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--to answer your question--excited, nervous, all of the above :) YES! today i'm in cleaning out office mode/organizing at work for my absence. Of course i hope to still be working for at least another 4 weeks so I have plenty of time, but just got to thinking I better get started so that if I have to leave earlier it's not a complete mess...fortunately my workload is less over the next few weeks so I can concentrate on this type of stuff...also working to get information to my replacement which takes a lot of thought process--so by the end of the day my head is swimming and i wake up at night thinking "don't forget to tell her this". gonna have to get a notepad next to my bed because i start obsessing about not forgetting and it keeps me awake. so the office cleaning out is a nice break from all the mental work of prepping someone to do my job for several months. :) 

I also slept only from 12-5 last night so I think having some cleaning type stuff is keeping me awake vs. sitting at my desk :) now i'm off to walk to the store for some salad for lunch.


----------



## ooSweetPea

PMA to all the eggies that have popped and ones that are about to pop, GO GO GO!

Got the results to my amnio a little bit ago... how's that for timing?! More info in journal but in a nutshell things came back perfect and I am one relieved momma :cloud9:

Amyg, yep it's Thomas Daniel! Glad you like :) There was a bit of back and forth but it was my favorite so am glad that was the one we settled on in the end. Also, I found that the times I was most sicky were when there was nothing in my belly, and if I got to that point it was almost always too late to do anything about even if I did eat. Eating a small something about every two hours was what worked best for me, even if I was not hungry at all. :hugs: to you, MS can be so hard and I am right there with you if you ever need to talk.

Membas, it has made a huge difference to my PMA being able to be at my own home even if on bedrest! And look at you, under 40 days!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Loving the positive buzz on here at the mo!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Same Fairy... I am mentally bouncing off the walls for all of us, as not allowed to for real! :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Yay sweet pea! I'm so happy he is healthy!

Thanks ladies I'm trying to keep pma up! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

...ah is that what you call it over there lil? ;-)


----------



## zb5

Yay Sweetpea, that is great news about the amnio! So glad you are home... I want one of those recliner couches too, they look so nice...

Good luck to all the eggs out there. :)

Okay, now time to pack and head to the airport! I'm going hooome! ZB out.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Have a safe trip zb! 

I had read earlier about what you said about the time going so slowly now... few weeks of first tri went really slowly for me too, but then it picked up around 9 or 10 weeks and cruised right along until this bump in the road. Hang in there and take heart that it will stop dragging along as slowly as the beginning seems in a few short weeks!


----------



## Fairybabe

bon voyage zb!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I'm soooo happy for you!!! Let's hope it's all plain sailing from here on for you! And Thomas Daniel really is adorable! :cloud9:

Zb5, safe journey home! And get OH to give you an extra hug from me!


----------



## Fairybabe

So Amyg, are you taking offers yet on your baby's gender??? I think it's a girl. I just do!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, yeah, let's hear some guesses! I'll make the appointment for the gender scan tomorrow. DH's thinking girl as well, my sister's saying boy. I have no idea but have always had a deep seated assumption that I'd have one gender, I'll tell you which once everyone else has guessed. ;)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Do you have a bump pic Amyg? If not I will guess blind :haha:


----------



## membas#1

yeah we need to see a bump pic :)

will this day ever end? so I slept last night from 12-5, was awake from 5-6:30 and then alarm went off--of course it did! DH sort of woke up so we decided might as well get in some :sex: before I had to get up and jet out the door...was out the door by 7:20, literally showering and taking care of pets in all of 15 minutes, grabbing breakfast on the way to work (bagel with sun dried tomato/pesto cream cheese and avacado--one of my fave treats that i hadn't had since late first trimester or so!), was at work by 10 til 8, and on my feet all day at work til 3--walked home, had 20 minutes to lay down, then meeting with tax lady--she was running late so waited for a while there, then met with her, dropped DH off at his class, then off to grocery store for baked goods. Need to bake some goodies for work tomorrow so home to bake, have 2 pans of brownies in oven now. Wanted to roast a chicken too--so got that ready and it will go in oven after brownies. Just now sitting down for a little dinner which since chicken not cooked yet is a quesadilla that consists mostly of cheese and avacado (i love av!). it's 7:15pm now and I have to pick DH up from class at 9 tonight (since we were running late at tax lady had to drop him off at class instead of him driving himself). WHEW I"M TIRED. Thinking i'll take a bath before DH class gets out...to relax and warm up, it's not very warm inside tonight but i'm much too tired to haul wood in to build a fire....

ZB hope your travels go well! 

Sweetpea, now that you are home, you just let me know if you want me to send you my file of 600+ eBooks! I could mail it to you on CD or something. I don't even know all the titles in that file--it's over 600 tho :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I got exhausted just reading about your day! Hope you can have a quiet weekend to make up for it, don't stress yourself out too much! I'm never sure how the stupid time difference works but I'm thinking you should be cuddled up in bed with DH by now. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.

AFM, no good night's sleep in ages. I keep having really vivid dreams and half of the time they're nightmares. Doesn't exactly help with the tiredness. The funny thing is I don't think I'm that on edge or worried when I'm awake. So it might literally just be my hormones torturing me, I don't know. :shrug:
I'd love to show you ladies a bump picture (oh, just remembered, would you like to see my 12 week scan? Would email it though). The problem being: So far, there's NO BUMP. Oh, there's a lot of flab but trust me when I say that was there before. There's a bump shape occasionally but at the moment, it's definitely due to bloat. But I have had a suspicion that I'll pop very soon now for a while. Feels very different, although visually I doubt anyone but me and DH could tell. So how about I post one in two weeks before my gender scan? I'm hoping by then I might not just look fat...


----------



## Amygdala

Me again... I posted this in 2nd tri but would really like to hear what you all think on the subject as you know me a bit and I really value your opinions. So here goes:

As you know, I live in the UK with my DH, 2 plane-hours plus 2.5 car-hours away from my parents "in the old country". :haha: DH's parents are closer but also a 2 hour car journey away. Where we are, we'll be discharged from hospital 6 hours after delivery unless there are any complications. Now I know (and understand) that all the grandparents will want to see LO asap. My problem is that I think my parents will probably come here for a week or so and (although staying at a b&b) be here all the time. I'd feel guilty "limiting their visiting hours", seeing as it'd most likely be months before they see LO again. But I also feel really stressed at the thought of them being there a lot while I'm just recovering and we're getting to know our baby. I should add that my mum is a very controlling person at the best of times and quite hard for me to be around even if I've not just given birth. I'm really worried that the first week or so might be complete torture for me (and DH as he also suffers under my mum a lot) but I don't know how to handle this without hurting anyone's feelings? My mum especially is really sensitive about her grandchild being so far away anyway (and there has been the occasional guilt trip already). She's also very possessive and seems to think she has more rights to this child than anyone else (including DH or I :haha:). So I'll need to handle this carefully but I also feel for our sanity and for LO to have a relaxed first few days with lots of bonding with us, I need to somehow get us some breaks. I'm honestly worried I'd only get to hold them for feedings otherwise.

Sorry for the novel. But I know some of you have parents far away (even though yours might be the supportive, non-crazy, non-overbearing type) and I was wondering if anyone had given this any thought or could just give me their opinion on what they'd do? I'm thinking I'll need to approach this soon so the rules are clear from the outset and no-one can make any plans and just tell me what's gonna happen...


----------



## Shey

Amy Im gonna guess that you're gonna have a girl.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I'm going to guess boy for you!

All I can say about the grandparents issue is that I think there are plenty of people without overbearing parents who still want to be with just their baby and OH in the first few weeks. I think it's a very normal thing to want and doesn't necessarily mean anything about your parents, it's more about you and DH and baby. Not sure how this helps you explain to your mom though...

Whew, just passing the time on my layover, I am almost home! Very groggy though so I hope this post makes sense. :)

P.S. membas I love the new profile pic!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas that would be great! If you want I can PM you my address, just let me know. That will be such a great way to pass the time :)

Amyg... ah what can I say. Honestly, I think that I would tell all family that for x amount of days afterwards, you and DH want time to strictly bond with LO. That way, you are getting the point across but also lumping all family together so that no hurt feelings can come from 'well how come THEY can see LO and WE can't?' type situations. I don't know if your mom would be open to this discussion, but could you explain to her that it is really of great importance to you that you get your time to bond after the birth? Just something like 'Mom, I really wanted to discuss something with you before the baby is born. It is really important to DH and I that we get one on one bonding time with LO when they are born, so I was thinking that it would be a good idea if we just had a few days to ourselves before family started to come to visit. I hope that you can respect and understand that it's just one of the first decisions that I will make as a parent and only have LO's interests in mind and the decision is not meant to hurt anyone, only benefit LO and our's bond. We are excited to have everyone over to see the baby but just felt it would be much less stressful and a better time for everyone if we took a few days to recover and get to know eachother first. Your understanding will mean so much to me.'

In the end, it is your decision as a parent and you must do what you think is best for your child regardless of how everyone else feels at the time... if people get hurt feelings they will hopefully get over it as soon as they can hold the LO in their arms. Also, set ground rules from the very get-go if they are to be staying a week, even if they aren't staying in your home. Don't go crazy with rules, but just explain that it's important to you and DH to have your routine with the new baby disrupted as little as possible. If you want baby to sleep in a basket or crib, explain that you don't want baby held for hours if they are sleeping. (Not that you will snatch them away the moment they doze off, but you get the idea.) Just things like that I feel will give you a sense of control and help you to feel like you aren't watching your new baby be cuddled and loved and cared for from the sidelines. 

I have a feeling when little one does get here, you will really find your voice with your mother and let your feelings be known regardless of what she thinks... the whole mama bear mentality. All you can do is what you think is best for YOUR child and everyone else will just have to deal with it in the end!


----------



## membas#1

Sweetpea--sure go ahead and send me your address PM and i'll get the files to you. they should fit on a CD so i'll burn them and get them to you! :) happy reading...

Amy--we just told people straight out that we didn't want out of town company for X amount of weeks. With the exception of my sister...she can come anytime. :) nobody had their feelings hurt--they understood. You call the shots and yes, just say we don't want company until such and such and don't worry about it.


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea glad to hear your home and test results all came back clear. Hope you don't go to crazy sitting on the coach all day ! Maybe you should start knitting and make lots of cute outfits for LO :)

ZB5 have a safe trip !

Amy I am guessing girl :pink:

As for the grandparents thing maybe you could ask them to wait just a couple of days ? that way you get a chance to get your head together and bond with LO but also every one gets to meet baby soon ? Both of our sets of parents live about an hours drive away and my mum and dad have already figured out the route to the hospital so they can come visit once LO is here :) They are all very excited. I guess for us though they wont be staying at ours as they can easily drive home again but I know they will all be so excited to meet little one and visit and I will have no chance of keeping them away.:haha:

You might actually be gratefull to have your mum there as I imagine it can be quite overwhelming and who better to support you than they person who went through it with you. Although I am sure I will want to tell mum and MIL to butt out at times :dohh: Mum have already been going on about babies not wearing dark clothes ....... I told her babies can wear any colour just like grown people lol she might start sneeking baby into white outfits when I have them in dark colours :haha:
I think when parents live close people have the same problems but I guess we are all lucky to have so many people who love us and LO's :hugs:

We have been run off our feet ! Painting painting, ripping up carpets, painting, sorting boxes, painting ..... but the end is in sight. Should get the last of the painting done this weekend, new carpets in Tuesday, packers in on Thursday and then moving on Friday !


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls
Amyg, i agree totally with Sweeptea and Membas. My mother is more excited about me having a baby (soon pleaseee!!) than even me and DH. However DH and i have already decided that no-one is coming for at least 5 days, as we want to have time to become parents ourselves. As with the best and well meant will in the world, my mum won't be able to contain herself from telling me how i "should" do things. And that would drive us both insane. So stick to your guns girl. You are not the only person to want this.

AFM, check out my temp rise this morn! Hurrah. In other news, saw my GP this evening and asked about PCOS testing. Well, i came out of there SO ANNOYED. The good news is that she has agreeed to do some hormone testing, but doesn't think it's important to have the diff tests done on diff days of th cycle!!! That's BASIC medical knowledge for these kind of things. As it happens, monday is 7dpo and so will actually be good for the progesterone test. But as for the others. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. She was soooooo patronising. Definitely gonna book in with a diff doc next time. Hopefully i can bypass all of the upcoming hassle by getting a nice fat sticky BFP next week!!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Nice temp rise Fairy! YAY!

Lots of folks that have had babies tell me 2 weeks on visitors...so we took that advice...we also aren't allowing visitors at the hospital...fortunately no family in town so that's easy enough! :)


----------



## lilmackate

I need to catch up ladies I will do that today I promise but really quick.....
ladies...So Itook my temp and had a great high temp so I did o which is awesome but ff gave me crosshairs I was like say whaaaaa lol so I really need your alls advice... I have a disregarded temp well who know that would be so critical I disregarded it because I slept through my 7am alarm woke at 10:30 so thats my later temp so I just disregarded it and went about my biz lol but idk I have cross hairs..... Now I am on clomid and the fs told me I could o from both ovaries and two days ago my left side hurt really bad and yesterday my right my cm changed too yesterday it was wet with creamy tmi so sorry.... so that was weird idk what to think...... Oiy lol ahhhhh please advice....


----------



## Fairybabe

Whoa Lilmac! That's one hell of a temp rise!!! I think FF looks correct, And it also fits with the opks. You can rise, then fall back, then rise. Looking at your chart alone, i would say it looks right. 

INteresting what you say about O from each side! Cos soy is meant to be a bit like clomid and i defo had pains from both sides too. WHo knows eh? Twins for both of us?? THat would be awesome!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Ahhhhh no twins! Lol no no no! I guess ff could be right..... :)


----------



## lilmackate

Ok well I removed the discarded temp and left it and ff still says 3dpo.... So weird! I guess I'm 3dpo :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hoping you'll be a bump budy lilmack!!!


----------



## zb5

lilmac, I'd say you could have ov'd on CD 15 or 17. FF could change the crosshairs later, you never know. Either way, it looks like you and DH have your bases covered! :D


----------



## lilmackate

Lol yes lots of bding happened this month but the best positions were the last 3 nights so.... Idk... Fxed!
fairy i would love to be bump buds! Lets do this lol


----------



## Amygdala

Well, yay for 3 dpo then!!! :happydance: I don't think pain on both sides neccessarily means two eggs by the way. The pain you feel is usually stuff associated with ovulation (e.g. bowel cramps, bloating etc) rather than the actual egg pinging. Although I'm all for twins, especially if they happen to other people. :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

My concern for twins is the fertility specialist did that u/s on my ovaries cd7 and told me I had dominating follicles on both side and said that I may o from both sides because of the clomid.....so at this point I'll take what I can....


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, you're making it extra exciting this month lilmac! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah amyg, i know really, the pain can be nothng to do with which side pings they egg either, but it's fun guessing! Lilmac, ooooh, that IS exciting. Double the chance! 
I am even more impatient than usual this month to find out whether we are all in luck this month. I really must work on my ability to be patient!!
Amyg, 14 weeks tomorrow!!! Yay!!
And ZB. 6 weeks tomorrow for you!! Hurrah! HUrah! Feeling more real yet?

AJ, hope you are doing ok since the evil hag got you. I hope you haven't been too upset by the disappointment. It really does make your heart sink when the witch flies in. Hugs to you.

Right. Off to bed. Have a great night everyone.

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Yeah me too I just hope I conceive and am done with all of this ttc stuff


----------



## AJThomas

Hello lovely ladies!

Yeah the witch got me, fie on her but i'm actually doing just great! I didnt cry, didnt feel all down, didnt even eat ice cream or cake :haha: I'm ok with it strangely, i was just like oh well, on to the next cycle! I've always wanted a November bean neway so this is my chance!! 

I have just been so busy the past few days, up and down all over the place which is why i wasn't on. Was a bit puzzled about all the symptoms and stuff, like where did they come from if there was no beanie? but thats the way it goes sometimes. I'm just taking a step back to focus more on other stuff in my life, like my spiritual life and reconnecting with God, i think i'll turn this ttc business over to Him and stop worrying so much.

Love u guys!


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sorry Aj! It will happen though! Fxed for that november babe for all of us left! :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

I cannot wait to hear about all the november pumpkin bellies for you girls (not to mention hopefully some halloween ones too!) AJ sounds like you have all the PMA in the world and a great game plan. Fingers permanently crossed for you!

Lil, wow look at that temp rise! Like one of the other ladies suggested FF might change your crosshairs in a few days but I would say you def ov'd at some point, eh? FX'd for a super sticky bean or two getting ready to snuggle in!


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie :) I hope for a sticky bean or beans too!


----------



## membas#1

AJ :hugs: sometimes no matter the situation we all have to step back and take time away to reflect or focus on other things....whether that's TTC or otherwise. I am sorry AF showed for you ,especially if you were having symptoms that were misleading. 

Lil--another of my BnB buddies did the clomid challenge, only to find out she was ovulating fine and didn't need to continue the clomid, the next month she was pregnant and it's Identical Twins :) Of course that's different than 2 eggs being released, as that's fraternal, but nonetheless...twins! 

We had our birthing class today--9-5:30. I'm pooped! It was good tho and the teacher was great. She really talked alot about the things we are interested in-i.e. natural/unmedicated birth, various breathing techniques, the importance of skin-skin contact with baby etc....so it was really beneficial. We got to practice different positions and breathing--which DH and I both found somewhat entertaining...and hard to really do...but we got some good tips! I'll forget them all during labor so i'm glad he was paying attention :)

looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow since today was early for the class...need my weekend sleep in and snuggle time with DH for half the morning :)


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, glad to hear you're doing well! I know how frustrating the symptoms can be if there's no baby. The cycle before I got pregnant this time around I would have sworn I was, only to then have the witch arrive. You seem to have great pma though and stepping back and trying to worry less is always a good thing. And I'll keep everything crossed for you to get that pumpkin bumpkin!

Fairy, Lilmac, how are our future double Halloween bumps coming along? Any plans to make the tww go by a bit quicker?

Zb5, yay for 6 weeks! :happydance: Half way through first trimester (yeah, I know, not really but let's not get lost in details...)! Any symptoms yet? I think you should be one of those 25% that just sail through 1st tri, this thread hasn't really seen many yet... When's your first doctor's appointment? I can wait to read about your first scan and how you saw that perfect little heartbeat!

AFM, 14 weeks today happydance:) and feeling very un-pregnant. So far no sign of a bump or even any weight gain and definitely no sign of movement. Still have the occasional wave of nausea, dizziness or fatigue so I'm sure there's nothing to worry about but it does feel strange. I'm quite looking forward to my check-up in 12 days time and CAN'T WAIT for our gender scan in two weeks!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello.
Having a funny sort of day. Rare for us, but DH and i sort of had words this morning so i've been feeling pretty crappy all day. I think we've kind of sorted it out, but still. Guess it can't be all roses the whole time in married life eh? 

Well, 6dpo and temp dipped this morning. That's only happened twice before on 6dpo...and we know which 2 months those were. So i'll be keen to see it go back up tomorrow to try and prove my theory. Amyg, how to make the 2ww go faster???? I've NO IDEA. I'm going totally nuts already. Practically wishing each day away. And trying and failing not to analyse eaach twinge. Had a couple of really sharp stabbing pains this morn. Which also happened first time i got preg, i remember, cos i was on a train and really shocked by them. But as we all know, you can have every symptom known to pregnancy and still the witch flies in. So we shall see. SIGH.

Amyg, just a few more weeks and you'll start to feeling baby move. I'm sure you'll "pop" out soon too! Hope you have already taken some "before" photos as a comparison. Membas, your bump is just gorgeous, really coming along. Sweetpea, how's yours looking? Photos? Less than a week to V day for you! You should have a mini party! (whilst lying down of course!).

Right. off to try not to obsess.

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--hoping your temp dip today indeed indicates good results in a matter of days! How very exciting. DH and I don't share cross words often and when we do, it can keep me in a funk for the day--even if we work it out...but you are right...cant' be bliss all the time, and at least you know you guys will work it out, as you already indicated you pretty well have :hugs:

Amy--remember how long it took me to show or put on weight? I didn't put on any weight really until sometime around 18 weeks or so? And definitely didn't have any noticeable bump for a long time. It'll come! and when it does, you'll have fun watching it grow and grow...it'll be slow at first but then BAM! :) As for movement, at my 18 week appointment they asked me about movement and I told them I was having what felt like muscle twitches and I wasn't sure--at 19 weeks DH felt a couple of those twitches...from there we started getting more and knew it was LO....you'll get there!

Slept til 10:00am today! Lovely. :) Woke at 8 for a bathroom run and to tend to my pets and then went back to bed for another spell. Wonderful. DH is still sleeping :) he stays up late....I think I was pretty well asleep by 10:30, so that means I slept ALOT.


----------



## lilmackate

Fxed fairy! That is super exciting! Can you start your progesterone now and do it for 1 and a half weeks.....just in case...
Membas I love the story about the twins....i wouldn't be devastated but I don't know how I'd handle it lol better two than none :)
I truly think I'm only 2dpo my temps are crazy high :)


----------



## Dinah

Hey everyone hope you are doing ok. I cna't keep up with you all lately!

Nursery pics on my journal (points to sig).

Lilmac - got everything crossed for you. twin girls would be cute for you!

AJ - :hugs:

Membas - loving the avi and the fact you are in the penultimate box on the ticker!

Fairybabe - sending you :dust: aplenty!

Amyg - Happy 14 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

Twin girls...now that thought did make me smile! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey lilmac, i can't start the proper progesterone suppositories until i get a bfp, cos that's what the doc has prescribed them for. If i use them up befre that i don't think she'll give me anymore. I had started using the natural cream, but when i saw the doc on fri i decided to stop using it til i have my blood drawn tomorrow morn, as i want the progest levels to be accurate. So i'll slap some on as soon as i've been. DIdn't seem to do much last month, but you never know. Hate having my blood drawn, apparently i have deep veins! Anway, that's why i'll use cheapie test from 8dpo. Cos you never know!!

Dinah, LOVED your nursery pics! And you are looking really good too. 
Carbafe, how's the house looking?
Amyg, when will you do yours?
Sweetpea, i guess you guys haven't had a chance to do anything to yours with all that you've had happening!

Trying to distract myself by watching silly films, reading a novel, and sending positive vibes to my uterus!!! 

Have a chilled sunday evening everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, Fairy, allow me to join you in sending some positive vibes to your uterus! And some across the pond to Lilmac's as well!!!

Since you ask, we've actually nearly finished the nursery. DH painted the ceiling (white), wallpapered the walls (green with a sort of linen look finish) and laid a new floor (cork and I absolutely adore it!). My contribution so far has been limited to finding a really good deal on our 2nd hand solid pine furniture (£150 for the lot, I'm really chuffed) and making some curtains out of bed sheets and ribbon. We also have a wee light blue rug and table, still missing a comfy seat, a changing table top (I'm hoping to get this custom made but haven't yet found anyone who could do it) and the crib needs to be assembled. Then it's only artwork and bed linen etc. :D I love the room already and go in there at least 3 times a day just to look at how pretty it is.

Oh and a (tiny) bit of excitement here: I now have a point! Meaning my belly (which has always been quite large and hasn't really grown) has changed shape from flabby to pointy! Looks really funny, might well be gloating though.

On a related note: I've been REALLY bad with exercise. I own two pregnancy workout DVDs (bellydance :happydance: and yoga) and I've not even looked at either. Being in 2nd tri now, there really is no excuse. Oh and I keep forgetting about Kegels! Are you all doing yours? Thought maybe you ladies can help keep me on the straight and narrow with this for the next few months?


----------



## Fairybabe

Your gloating belly!!!! HE HE HE HE HE!!

I need to do some exercise too. Just a little scared to do anything vigorous in case there is something trying to burrow in there! Amy, i shall harangue you. Belly dancing sounds fun! I reall should get our wii fit out. Here's my lame excuse; if i shut the dogs out they will just whine and whine outside the door whilst i try adn work out. If i leave them in, they think me moving on the wii board means i want to play with them!!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Oy, DH has informed me that "we" should make sure I get on a better exercise routine! Really?? He has been reading "What to expect when you're expecting" and is getting really into it... I know he's right but I'm tired! I actually walked a LOT when I was in traveling, my legs are still sore, so I am going to wait a few days before making myself feel too guilty. :)

Well, lots of stuff going on here. Yesterday we broke the news to my dad (in person), my mom (over the phone), and two of my best friends (over the internet). It was nervewracking but it does make it feel more real! Things actually went very well with my mom, I managed to break the news after only about 15 minutes of her rambling about the traffic :haha:. And then she was very excited and we both got teary, it was nice. :)

I called the doctor's office on Friday but their appointment computer was down so I didn't get an appointment yet. But it sounds like I will be getting an ultrasound at 8-9 weeks, which I cannot wait for! I still am not having too many symptoms, my boobs are still only sore off and on (but they are a little bigger!), and I am feeling slightly nauseous off and on. I would love to breeze through first tri and my mom didn't get ms at all so I think I have a chance. My nausea has been so mild it could really have been related to traveling and eating weird things. :shrug: Sometimes I hope for a really obvious symptom to be sure everything's okay... I can't WAIT for the heartbeat as that will be the best symptom ever!

Okay, sorry I'm rambling, and there is so much stuff going on here as well!

Dinah, I checked out your nursery pics and it looks great! I love the animal theme. Your bump is looking really nice as well. It could be pretty big by 40 weeks!! :)

Fairy, I will hope for twins for you and a singleton girl for lilmac. :haha: Although twin girls for lilmac, two boys and two girls, how perfect would that be?? :D Fairy, would you want one of each? I feel like I remember that for some reason and that's what I would want. Well I like the idea of twins because it's so exciting! It would be very hard though... but I suppose it doesn't matter because we don't really have any control over it, we get what we get and will be happy with it.

Amygdala, 14 weeks! Officially out of 1st tri by every measurement standard! :happydance: I bet you will start feeling movements soon and your little point will turn into a bump soon enough. Enjoy 2nd tri!

Thank you to all you girls for being here and listening. Hugs! Now I'm considering a nap...


----------



## membas#1

I've been worse with exercise lately in the last few weeks...and the weight is coming on quicker...course i think it would be doing that regardless since it's that time when she's putting on weight fast and I'm eating more and more :) and I'm more and more tired so there's no energy for exercise after working--although i'm still walking to work and around at work and riding my bike to work....but that's about it! I go back and forth about caring--today i was a little down about weight gain lately and pants fitting tighter--but that's hormones for ya!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, stupid iPod, it's BLOATED of course, nothing to gloat about yet...

I know I started the exercise debate but I also don't think it's worth feeling bad over, especially when you're feeling sick in first or tired in last tri. I'll do my best to motivate myself right now when I feel ok overall. But I didn't even attempt it in the first few weeks and I refuse to feel guilty, I was busy being sick. :haha: And I wouldn't feel guilty if you just feel you're getting to tired membas, especially as you're still quite active, cycling to work and things.

Had a nice dream last night (amongst the usual nightmares): I gave birth to a little boy called Liam and it was completely painless. :haha: Liam's not even on our list by the way...


----------



## zb5

Agreed Amygdala, it's not worth feeling guilty over. Feeling guilty never helps anything anyway. So, you must tell whether you think boy or girl for you! Has everyone guessed?


----------



## Fairybabe

OOOh the exericse debate! I agree, NEVER worth stressing over. Cos if you do, then you are even less likely to do any, and will just feel terrible.
Membas, i thnk you are doing great given how far along you are. 
ZB5, yeah, i kind of regretted giving DH the What to Expect book when i was preggo first time...he got a little toooo into it! Started checking i was doing x, y, z, and then explaining anyhing i was cross about with "don't worry, it's normal for you to react like this!". I nearly shoved the book somewhere it's not meant to fit!!! LOL. Great your DH wants to get involved tho. 
Amyg, can't wait to see nursery pics. And your pointy bump! 

Temp stayed down this morn. So now i have ZERO idea what to expect. Quite crampy, but then i've been like that the alst few cycles too. Hey ho. Zb5, to anwer your q, twins, one of each please! But as you said, i'll take what i'm given!!! 

Right. Gotta dash. Sweetpea, read your update, fingers crossed all goes well wit your check up today. And your family sound amazing!! 

Have a good day all you girls!

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Ff just changed my o day I am officially 3 dpo! :)


----------



## membas#1

i dont' know if it's so much about feeling guilty for not exercising, but just old feelings about myself when i weighed an extra 30 pounds in life long ago (i was in a bad relationship with poor self esteem and very depressed and i hated the way my body looked)...so losing 30 pounds and getting myself into a healthier state of mind was really good for me...and to see pounds coming on so quickly right now sometimes gets into my head and i dont' feel like i can really stop those thoughts...like yesterday i put on 2 pair of pants that although they fit they were much more snug, which isn't a big deal--i'm pregnant afterall, but you know, hormones jump in there and past self esteem issues jump in there and it's hard to maintain a positive attitude. i also know in my mind that some of this weight is going to come off as soon as baby is born, but still my head can play mean tricks on me with the hormones.

I guess you could call it an anxiety about gaining too much....seems silly i know, and i'm not complaining--it's just a reality for me as i've battled my weight and self esteem for a long time.

Gosh I sure do not like Monday mornings! I'm off to work....hoping for a more mellow week...last week took everything out of me...this week should be easier and DH and I have less obligations during the weeknights...so that will help. Got lots of organizing done yesterday with our closet and other space...things aren't so cluttered. YAY. 

more later...


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, look at you with 35 days to go!!! WOW.

I can see what you mean re the weight thing. You are so food and health concscious though that once lil girl arrives, your desire to feed her the best milk via you will also help you eat really well. And you'll be able to move more freely too. You will get back in shape really fast. Don't forget she's doing some serious packing on the pounds in there at the mo, so that will make you grow. You'll ahve an instant 2st weightloss in less than 7 weeks!! I actually thought in your last photos that you looked all baby. You still go in at the waist and your arms certainly don't look like they've gained any. Good job Membas.

Right. Off out to buy hubby a valentines steak!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! Hope ya'll have a wonderful one!


----------



## Fairybabe

And to you Shey!! Hope all is going well with Scott and he woos you properly today!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy! hope you and your DH have a great V-Day today


----------



## carbafe

:hug: Happy Valentines Everyone :hug:


----------



## membas#1

happy valentines day everyone! DH and i don't really celebrate so no plans for tonight but we did have lovely salmon dinner last night with lots of good quality time together...and tonight we'll at least be home around the same time (last week we just about missed each other each day--always something going on!). hope you all have a great day and evening with your loved ones :)


----------



## zb5

Happy Valentine's day everyone! We don't make a big deal out of it either, DH already bought me flowers last week and tonight we are eating dinner with my dad - sooo romantic! :haha: A lot of my single friends are lamenting on facebook and I just want to tell them it's not as big a deal as they think!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good day, i too don't really celebrate v-day so we didn't do a thing, all went on as it usually does, getting ready to watch dh play a game or something.


----------



## Fairybabe

Bah humbag to romance eh?! Well, i hate to break the trend, but we DID celebrate valentines!! Not in a very expensive way, just a card to each other, and some nice food at home, and DH bought me some daffodils, as he knows i love them. And some lovely snuggle time on the sofa. It was a lovely evening. I'll take any ole excuse for a soppy evening! We have a nice meal and raise a glass on the anniversary of our first date too. And of getting engaged. And this year we get to celebrate our first wedding anniversary. So factoring in birthdays as well, that's a fair number of soppy moments!! 

Well, decided to start testing from today. BFN of course (8dpo!!). But still, am glad my temp has gone back up a bit today. I really don't have a feeling about it either way at teh mo. Obviously i WANT to get a bfp, but i really couldn't tell you at this moment in time which way i think it will go. Roll on the next few days. 

Hope y'all are doing good! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Shey

Fairy sounds like you had an awsome night yesterday! And yay to your temp going back up! hope you catch that eggie and tha it sticks!

asfm my mom got me a pretty pink rose that is like forever lasting, and my DS gave me lots of hugs and kisses and my puppy gave me lots of doggies kisses. My dad made us a delicious v-day dinner that was awsome.


----------



## Fairybabe

You got a new puppy??? Oooh what kind? How old? I love our 2 dogs. 
Sounds like your family had a lovely evening. What did Scott do?


----------



## Amygdala

Aw Fairy, sounds like you had the perfect evening with DH! I completely agree with you on loving the soppy cuddly evenings, we just don't tend to celebrate occasions but we do have them whenever either of us needs some extra love. :D Boo for the bfn but as you said it's sooo early! And I think not having a feeling either way may help keep you sane over the next few days. Have everything crossed for you!

And you too Lilmac! What are your testing plans?


----------



## Dinah

Another couple who don't bother with Valentine's here lol. We do love to get a bit soppy/cuddly every now and then esp around wedding anniversary and anniversary of being a couple/getting engaged (same day just five years apart). It's actually our 11th year of being a couple just a few weeks before baby is due :D

Oooh Fairy you naughty girl testing so early lol. I do hope this is your month tho hon :dust:

Amyg you are flying now! Congrats on 14 wks :)

Dinah


----------



## lilmackate

I'm trying my best to stick to a testing date! Monday is my day to start testing it will be 10 dpo I really don't want all the stress I usually cause by starting at 5dpo lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh lilmack, i am impressed at your new resolve!!! You shall have to admit to all of us on here if you don't stick to your guns! Fairypolice is watching you!! Not that i am in any way hypocritical. He he he he.

Dinah, i have only started testing only cos as soon as i get a bfp i can start using progesterone suppositories. So i wanna catch any pink line as early as i can. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

although we didn't really do anything for v-day we did have a nice evening last night as DH made us homemade dinner, we played a game of scrabble, i took a nice bath, and we got some cuddles in :) 

fairy--8dpo is early early....fx'd for your bfp in another few days!

lil--looking forward to 10dpo for you! fx'd for bfp!

shey--sounds like you had a nice day yesterday too :)

hope all are well today. i had doc appt...all well there. feeling pretty positive...blood pressure great, weight gain at 17 lbs, baby heartbeat is lovely :) and i enjoy hearing it (i can listen at home now cuz our doppler works now--well it's not a doppler like doctor uses, it's basically a stethescope that is magnified sound wise through machine--it's a hand me down from friend and two friends have used it and never got it to work, i finally got heartbeat on it a few weeks back, so i listen to her every once in a while at home :)) baby still head down and she put on a good show by moving her butt across my stomach multiple times for the doctor--the doc got a good laugh at her....she really was showing off. 

back to work--shorter day for me Yay!

sweetpea, i haven't sent that file out yet but it's on my to do list! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

No problem at all Membas! And how cheeky your LO showing off her booty for the dr, little devil!

Fairy, I have everything tightly crossed for you that your BFP will show up any day now! 8 DPO is so early so you are def still in with a chance this time around :)

Lil, sounds like you have a great plan, hopefully waiting to test will cut down on the stress and you can have a much more relaxed TWW (although who am I kidding, every TWW seems crazy!) Have everything crossed for you as well!

Amyg, can't believe you are already 14 weeks! Can't wait to start hearing about you feeling those first flutters and nudges... I think mine started at 15+4 (was my brothers bday so can remember the date well!) so it could be coming up soon for you! At first I thought it was just gas bubbles but those feelings just got stronger and stronger and I realized it was indeed baby!

Dinah, some special days coming up soon for you with anniversary AND baby! 

Shey, glad you had a good V Day with the family :)

zb, how are the symptoms treating you? I hope you don't get any one symptom too severely, but I know that mild ones can be quite reassuring. Hope you are well!

AFM, I'm doing my one hour glucose test tomorrow, kind of nervous because my mom had GD and diabetes runs in both sides of my family as well. The scary thing is on my mom's side it's more of a hereditary thing rather than a lifestyle/weight/bad diet and eating habits type thing so I hope I'm not doomed from that... especially since there is absolutely no option for me to even be able to exercise right now. I've been careful with my diet during the pregnancy but with the MS all I could mostly eat was carbs (crackers, pretzels, toast, etc) so that scares me too. Hopefully all this worry is for nothing but if not it's just one more bump to get over!


----------



## Dinah

Good luck with the GTT Sweetpea, I hope everything is ok (sure it is)

Membas - you are sooo close now wow! glad everything is still looking well :)

Fairy - I was only teasing. Sounds like you have very good reason to test early anyways and I do hope you catch that line soon :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies.
Well, blow me down with a feather, but there's a v faint pink line on a FRER here. 

Now, before you all go mad, I'm not calling it a BFP yet. Way too early. And i want to get it confirmed with a blood test, and see it get darker. And get past 5 weeks (given what happened last time). So will call the docs as soon as they open in half an hour. Don't get me wrong, am really happy, but i just can't allow myself to think of it as "pregnancy" yet, cos of everything that's happened before. So no tickers yet either. 

But still. A good start to the day!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

LOL, my ticker has self-combusted for me!!!! It can't cope either with this morning's change!! HA HA HA HA !


----------



## Fairybabe

It's ok, i'm not going insane! My ticker vanished. Now it's back. 
Well, maybe just a little crazy, but i think that's allowed.
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

(speaking in a very calm voice without even a hint of madness) Congrats Fairy! What a very happy not-yet event! Joking aside, I completely understand you're being guarded about this but hey, it's a wonderful step in the right direction. I'll up my game now and keep everything crossed for you extra hard. I'm so very happy to read this and I hope with all my heart that that little bean will stick for you. All the best, especially for the next few weeks, I know they're going to he tough for you and DH. Remember that we're here to share and understand any worry, joy, fear, excitement (and nausea) coming your way in the next wee while. Oh, and do let me know when you're ready for me to get excited, because it'll be an outbreak like nothing you've seen before. ;)


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amyg, that means a lot. 

Just gonna have a bite to eat, then off to get my bloods drawn. I won't find out the results tho until NEXT fri, so nearly 10 days, becuase i can't see the dr i need to see before then. (hmmm, i might just ring and see if i turn up in reception ebfore then, if they will give tem to me?) But, the doc i have just seen this morn was really lovely. And unlike the other one who wasn't that sympathetic, she said to me that if i am unlucky this time too, and if i just feel like a rant, to come back and see her. She even welled up. Get the feeling she has been where I am sat. Anyway, the other good news this morn is that from monday's blood draw, the progesterone level came back at 27. Which is excellent. I'm still starting the pessaries tongiht tho. Can't be having too much of that stuff to keep everything where it ought to be. And the dr okayed it. So assuming my blood today confirms the right answer, then i'll be on the pessaries for first tri. Still thinking purely in terms of hormone levels for now. 

Right. Food.

Fairy xx


----------



## AJThomas

Fairy, like Amy I'll hold my excitement until you're sure its a 'pregnancy' but I sooooo hope this is the forever bean for u, everything crossed!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy, sending a tiny congrats your way until you give us all the word to celebrate, because I can't help it! Tiny congrats aside, I AM sending you loads of sticky dust and have everything crossed very tightly for you that this is the start of your journey to your forever baby. 

Lots of love :flow:


----------



## zb5

Well a restrained congrats from here as well! I wish you and DH the best of luck and I really hope and think that this is your forever baby. Knowing how nervous I am without any mc's behind me, I can't imagine how nervous you must be. You are a strong woman! :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Ok lol I guess I suck but fairy..... Congratulations! Celebrate this little life every second you have it! God bless sweetie I'm so happy for you! :) out of respect for you i'll tone down my excitement in following posts :) but for right now wooooooohoooooooo yay yay! Congratulations!


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I have every thing crossed for you :dust: I hope you get some darker lines in the next few days and that your little bean stay snug and warm in there xx


----------



## Dinah

Fairy you are one of the strongest ppl I have "met" :hugs: good luck for you I hope this line gets darker and darker :dust:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks everyone for your support, it means a lot.
And i'm sure gonna need more of it. Turns out my progesterone level 2 days ago (7dpo), if read on the USA measurements in ng/ml is great. If read on the measurements most uk tests are done in, nmol/l, it's pretty crappy,(docs usually want a minimum of over 30 and most test 40-60) which fits with the short LP, not overly high temps and history of m/c. So it's lucky i'm starting the pessaries tonight. But it means it's prob gonna be touch and go as to whether this one sticks. I can but hope for the preggo tests to get darker. It's a good sign that things are strong enough in there at the mo to produce a positive test result so early. Just hope the pessaries catch things in time. Bloody hell. Can nothing in this business be straightforward?? On a positive note, in a worse case scenario, then at least i now know in advance that my progesterone IS a problem, and it's not just a suspicion. 

So for those of you who pray, please do so. And the rest just send very positive and hopeful vibes. 

Night.

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Definitely sending prayers.

Take care of yourself Fairy :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--just logging in for the first time today and sending you lots and lots of :dust: Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that this will be your sticky little nugget who in 9 months will be your beautiful baby! Don't get caught up on the numbers right now--take the progesterone, and try to relax....tension is not your friend...deep breaths my friend, deep slow breaths...and many hopeful and positive vibes coming your way from me to you :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Sending positive vibes Fairy! Well, it's good you've been so proactive about getting the tests and progesterone pessaries. I hope they do the trick and your pink line is here to stay. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, does that mean you misread it first time around (ie thought it was one scale and it's really the other)? Or is this two different tests, one that looks good and one that doesn't? Either way, you're starting on progesterone tonight and with it being so early, that must be a good thing. I'm sending you all the positive vibes in the world and I hope that you can muster up some of your own as well, despite the understandable fear. You got this far and you know where the problem lies now. That's all positive. But I really hope (and believe) that you will get much more positive news in the coming weeks and months. You so deserve some good luck for a change! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Fairy I pray that this is your :bfp: and that it sticks for you this time. I will keep praying for you.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks girls. 
Amyg, it's the same test. The doc just said in passing it was 27, didn't go itno what that meant. I thought it was good as i had looked up some test parameters previously. But then when i was checking, and talking to my acupuncturist, who does a LOT of fertility work I realised there were 2 diff ways of reading progesterone. And then found out here in the uk it's the nmol/l measurement that predominates. I'll call the doc surgery tomorrow an confirm for sure, but from what i've found, i'm pretty convinced. 

Thanks Membas, you are right, my main focus must be to relax. That's the best chance i can give myself. 

I really do appreciate the positive thoughts/prayers heading my way. 

Have a good evening all

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, are you going to continue to have your progesterone checked while you're on the pessaries? I hope they do their job! 27 is pretty close to the minimum of 30 so I hope the number just goes up from here. Good vibes --> Fairy.

Well, I had an exciting day. I had a surprise early ultrasound and everything looks great! :cloud9: I started a pregnancy journal and put more details in there. The "my journal" in my signature should now link to my preggo journal. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies!
Well, what i can say about progesterone pessaries is that they make your boobs grow!!! No need for implants here!! Hope they don't grow every night!! LOL!!! I'll be a freak show after 12 weeks!!!! And it's made my chart shoot up. Hurrah! 
POAS again this morn (if i can find my camera i'll try and sort some pics!) and it's possibly v slightly darker than yday, but not much. But it's not paler, so taht's GOOD. 

Zb5, i'm going to ask to have my progesterone and hcg taken when i see the doc next fri. We'll see what she says. The prob here, is that unlike in the USA, where you immediately start seeing a specilist OB/GYN person, here in the UK, unless you are already under the care of a specialist as you have been referred with fertility probs, or are at a privately paying ivf/fertility clinic, at this early stage, you just deal with your GP. GPs are what they say on the tin, GENERAL practitionners, and by their own admission, many of them don't know much re hormone levels, ovulation etc etc. For example, when i went yestrday and requested the hcg blood draw, the GP, lovely as she was, admitted she hadn't requested a blood hcg since she was on her gynae training rotation!! And she was definitely mid 40s upwards! She agreed because of teh consultant letter previously requesting that any further preg is confirmed with a blood test. So really, i'm between 2 stools. And the consultant isn't interested in seeing me unless i lose 3 DEFINITIVE pregnancies. Of which the last he doesn't count as my blood levels were so low when they drew them. So, i'm reliant at the mo on getting the GPs to play ball, which is like treading a fine line between saying "i respect you as a dr, but i need to tell you what tests i need, as you don't know". V tricky. The consultant did at least agree to an early scan. So when i see the GP next fri i will get that put into action. I will try and go for a scan at 7weeks, dated by my last period, so about 6wks 3 days based on ovulation, so i can have a chance of seeing a heartbeat. But in the meantime, i just want thte tests to get darker! Still barely a shadow on the internet cheapie tests...they really aren't that good v early on!! Found this before. Thank goodness for FRERs!!! As for progesterone dosage, i'm on 400mg, which is pretty high, so that's good. It should give me the boost i need. 

Phew, that was an essay!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Am enjoying the journals some of you now have. Great to see all the positive progress going on. 

Right, i actually do have stuff i should be doing!! Acheived ZERO yestreday!!

Have a good day everyone

Fairy xx


----------



## Dinah

Good luck Fairy, I hope your GP plays ball. They can be difficult but some are really good aren't they? Anyway fingers crossed and I'm glad the line is darker even if its only slightly its a good sign :hugs:

ZB5 how cool you got an early scan :) Glad everything is going well.


We had a scare today as baby wasn't moving/kicking at all from last night to this morning. Nothing I did garnered any reaction so we hit the hospital. All is absolutely fine but they monitored baby for an hour to be sure. Such a relief to hear that heartbeat!
- Dinah


----------



## lilmackate

Yay I love pictures of tests lol thats why I started my thread :) I can't wait to see it fairy! your health care system is crap btw I dont know how you do it.....


----------



## lilmackate

Dinah that is super scary! I'm so happy everything is ok!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hope you can see the lines ok! The top one is yesterday, 9dpo, and the bottom, 10dpo.
Opinions please!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01652.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fairybabe

They are clearer in real life! If you click on it it opens in its own window. 
Fxx


----------



## Dinah

When I click on it I can see them both :happydance: and today is definitely darker :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Dinah!! Hoped i wasn't imagining that today's was a smidgen darker! Hope you have recovered from your big fright! 

Fairyxx


----------



## membas#1

Dinah--glad all is okay with LO! Very scary....


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--I can see the lines, especially on the bottom one :yipee:


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack you are right, healthcare here sucks. But today you would be proud of me Lil. I have just ordered a load of tests on line!! I figure the only way i'm gonna get through this next couple of weeks is to test regularly and (hopefully) watch the lines darken in. Amazon do FRERs and clearblue digis at about half the price of the shops, so I still have 2 FRER's left, a shed load of cheapies, and on their way are 4 FRERs and 2 clearblue digis with the conception indicator. Don't know why i've bought the clearblue, cos they told me i wasn't preggo back last June when i defo was!! But still. I live in hope that they will reassure me of progress! 

Fairyx


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah, glad the scare was over nothing! That must have been so frightening!

Fairy, I can see today's line even without opening the picture (on my iPod!) and when I open it I can see them both! Very nice for 9 + 10 dpo and definitely getting darker! :thumbup:

AFM: I swear I JUST felt the baby move! Kind of like bubbles just above my pubic bone but very different from gas? I felt something similar last week but much weaker, so I wasn't sure then. Now I'm pretty certain and so excited. :D Can't wait for them to get more regular! And for DH to be able to feel them from the outside. When I told him, he immediately had to put his hand on my belly to see if he could feel, bless him, but of course he couldn't. But I bet it won't be too long now...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Amyg that's lovely!!! And how reassuring to be able to start feeling movement! Bless your DH, that is so cute. How's the bump? 

Glad you can see the lines too! I shall be posting more in the coming days!! LOL.

Fairyx


----------



## Amygdala

Still no consistent bump yet although I seem to be slightly bigger than I used to be. When I'm nice and bloated it's starting to look quite round. :haha: But overall nothing of importance to report. Can't wait to see more of your lines Fairy! Here's to darker and darker ones the next few days! Mind to not test too long though, as they can get lighter again at some point even if everything is perfectly alright.


----------



## Dinah

oh thats great Amyg! :D and bless your DH, mine did similar first time I felt baby. he didn't feel baby till 19wks + 6.

- Dinah


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Lilmack you are right, healthcare here sucks. But today you would be proud of me Lil. I have just ordered a load of tests on line!! I figure the only way i'm gonna get through this next couple of weeks is to test regularly and (hopefully) watch the lines darken in. Amazon do FRERs and clearblue digis at about half the price of the shops, so I still have 2 FRER's left, a shed load of cheapies, and on their way are 4 FRERs and 2 clearblue digis with the conception indicator. Don't know why i've bought the clearblue, cos they told me i wasn't preggo back last June when i defo was!! But still. I live in hope that they will reassure me of progress!
> 
> Fairyx

fairy I love it lol heres a warning though testing everyday may drive you nuts I think every other day offers better results I'm so happy for you! Congratulations and your tests look great!

AmyThat is so exciting! Isn't that the most surprising and best feeling ever!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack, great chart!! How are you holding out? When you gonna test????
Fairyx


----------



## lilmackate

Lol I tested today... I'm such a looser! Lol it was bfn but it is only 6 dpo so... Anyway I'm going to try and wait at least two more days before I test again. My temps are looking good and I have a, great feeling about this month!


----------



## Fairybabe

BTW, i prob won't be online tomorrow, or prob til Sunday night, as we are visiting family. So advanced warning of my absence!
Have a really good weekend all of you!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

LOL! I thought you would start early! Well, i advise the FRER's for early testing!!! Oooh hopefully then something positive by the time i come back online!! Yay! That would be ace. I have a good feeling for you too this cycle lilmac.
Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks sweetie! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Its all so exciting! I definitely see the lines on both Fairy, hopefully they keep getting darker and darker.

Dinah glad your little scare was nothing at all and lil bub is ok.


----------



## Fairybabe

How are things going AJ? Ready to head into the BDathon!?


----------



## AJThomas

Gearing up for it Fairy, still a few days away so this part is pretty boring, just taking it easy.


----------



## zb5

Nice lines Fairy! Those look like mine from 12 dpo but yours are 2-3 days earlier. :)

Dinah, glad everything is okay with your LO. Has he/she been moving more now?

Amygdala, how exciting about feeling LO move! It's amazing that you can feel the movement when LO is still so small. Must be strong. :haha:

lilmack, testing already! lol... I hope this is your month!

About our healthcare systems... oh man. Fairy, that sucks that you don't see an OB until really late. Also, if all the pregnant ladies go to the GP's at first, shouldn't GP's get used to treating them? I mean pregnancy is not some rarity! Anyway, there are downsides to our system as well. Don't get me wrong, I am happy with my medical care and seeing my OB this early is great. But the health insurance thing drives me crazy! Right now we don't know how LO will get health insurance once he/she is born, and we don't know how I will get health insurance after January either. I'm sure it will work out somehow, but not knowing is pretty nervewracking. :wacko:


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--I took tests each day from 9DPO-13 DPO, then one at 15DPO and I was done then...and I still have them all (all FRER)..don't know why I'm keeping them ALL, but I have so far. DH just laughs and says 'ok'...

Amy--i bet you are feeling LO...mine was so faint at first--I wasn't for sure until about 18 weeks and DH felt for sure around 19 weeks (if memory serves me correctly) but I do recall having some faint twitches before 18 and questioning them....and I've seen reports of lots of women feeling bubble like feelings around 14-15 weeks so yep, i bet it is! 

Lil--yeah 6DPO is early but I dont' blame ya! :) Here's hoping that your test results in a few more days will be pos!

AFM--I just finished an 11 hour day--walked to work at 8:30 this morning and walked home at 7:30 tonight. Jumped my butt first thing into a hot tub and stretched my calves...11 hours primarily on my feet/concrete/hard floors is a recipe for leg cramps in the night. Last Thursday I had a long day on foot and woke up screaming in the night wiht calf cramps--DH thought something was really wrong and that we needed to go to hospital that time...so he asked me not to do that again :haha: I told him it cant be helped when crippling calf muscles jolt you out of sleep! Especially cuz I had a calf tear/injury this past spring so when that one cramps it's excrutiating. Here's hoping not tonight. It was a very long work day--but I felt pretty good. Had a very low spell around 3pm, but picked back up around 5pm and made it the last few hours. Now in bed watching TV. DH is at class and then poker night so I'm happy to be home cozy in bed. 

Hope everyone else is good. 

AJ--enjoy the BDfest to come :)


----------



## membas#1

zb--that is nervewracking about insurance. i bet you'll figure it out and it'll all work out tho. i can understand your being nervous about it tho. i'm very fortunate since i work for the university i have state benefits and they are pretty good considering, but it amazes me at how expensive the insurance is...it's crazy.


----------



## Amygdala

Have fun with the family Fairy!

And Lilmac, I should have known, as soon as the Fairypolice is a little distracted you take advantage. :haha: Sorry it was bfn but it really was VERY early, you'll have a much better chance in a few days. Everything crossed for you still! And great pma!

Zb5, the insurance thing would freak me out as well. It'll all work out though, try not to get too stressed about it! It always amazes me that having babies, something SO common, can be so badly managed healthcarewise. I agree that the NHS can be crap and before I got pregnant I was really nervous about having a baby here. My gp practice (I get to see a random selection of 6 or so gps) really has been useless so far. In one case, the gp has been downright cruel, thank goodness I have thick skin. The midwives so far have been lovely but not very concerned about my care either. But I have heard good things about the actual birth experiences in my area, the midwives seem quite supportive of a more natural birth. But in the end I still hear what care my friend in Germany gets and I'm so sad that I'm missing out on that. She has a gyn (always the same) and one midwife she sees. She has appointments every 2-4 weeks and scans whenever the gyn feels she needs some reassurance. The big difference there is that it is a system of health insurance but it's state controlled and if you can't afford insurance you get state insurance which is almost the same. Here is definitely cheaper but I do feel like here we get "minimum care", whereas there they are a bit more generous in trying to keep you as well as possible.

Membas, I'm amazed at how you can manage such long days! I work 8 hours atm, fair enough, technically without any breaks, but I'm shattered at the end and couldn't even imagine doing 11 hours on my feet! So kudos to you!


----------



## Amygdala

Why is it that everytime I think my puking days are behind me, my body has to prove me wrong? Feeling utterly miserable now and thoroughly sick of being sick. DH's very sweet and understanding but I've honestly never felt as repulsive as I do right now. Come on second trimester glow!!!


----------



## lilmackate

LOL you caught me Amy!! Fairy wasn't looking and I tested LOL and I have been testing ever since I am such a knuckle head!!! 
So sorry you are still getting sick my SIL had random sickness up until 28 weeks... I truly hope it leaves you soon though because that's no fun!!!! :hugs:
I hope everyone is feeling well!!!! SOme of you are getting close to DD!!!!! that is so exciting!!!!!


----------



## membas#1

Amy, I still had random days of nausea at 14, 15 and maybe 16 weeks. It definitely wasn't every day but it did take until after 17 weeks to really get over that feeling.

:hugs:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, sorry to hear that Amygdala. It does sound like you are having more good days recently so I hope the trend continues after today's bump in the road...


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls! I am definitely feeling a LOT better these days. Just felt a bit sorry for myself last night. :D

Zb5, how are your symptoms? Anything yet? I really really hope you'll help bring up the stats for those having an easy first trimester, fingers crossed for you!

Lilmac, I do understand the testing. I really hope that all the agonising early on will be rewarded with a nice :bfp: for you soon! Just try to remind yourself that it's still early though and right now, a bfn is no reason to be discouraged! :hugs:

Membas, how long until you finish work? And do you have much left to do in terms of preparing for baby? Can't believe you're so close now. Are you 100% decided on a name yet or are you going to have a look at her first? I think ours will be set in stone from next week (gender scan) but you never know if we don't change our minds in the 6 months until they get here. :D

Carbafe, Dinah, do you have name ideas yet (that you'd be happy to share)? Anyone else?


----------



## lilmackate

OMG!!!! :) and I have taken three tests and they all have faint lines!!!! This one just photographs better!!! Praise God!!
 



Attached Files:







febposdollarstore8dpo.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 7









febpossmuic.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amygdala

Oh YES YES YES!!! How amazing Lilmac!!! I can see them even without enlarging the image! :happydance: How early is this as well?! 9 dpo? I am SO happy for you and will keep everything crossed for your Minimac as well as Fairy's Fairyseed! This is a GOOD month, I just know it! Now come on AJ!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah

Lines look great Lilmac :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Woohoo lilmac!! Congrats!!! I will keep my finger's crossed for you and Fairy that these are your sticky BFPs. Are you going back to see the FS soon now that you've got your BFP?

Amygdala, my symptoms aren't too bad so I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones too! I'm having mild nausea on and off but nothing too bad and no vomiting (yet). I put a little more about it in my journal. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yay Lil! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: Sending you tons of stickydust!


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: lil! I can see those lines as well. Lots and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## lilmackate

I am only 8dpo Amy!!! lol Testing early is awesome sometimes!! :) Thanks ladies! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsnP_vleD2w


----------



## zb5

Woo, a digi already lil! That test sure made you wait :haha: Congrats!


----------



## carbafe

Just checking in quickly haven't had time to read everyones updates (it's moving weekend !) but just wanted to say congratulations Lil :dust: stay snug little bean :dust:

Will try and catch up with other posts soon x


----------



## Shey

I am still happy for you kate! Now AJ its your turn and I knw I will be last.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ladies!!!! It was all of you who started me on bnb which saved me when I reached some really low places I am so happy to share this happy time with you guys!!<3 you ladies!!


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs:

What did MrMacKate say? Did you tell me straight away? I'm still grinning over my whole face about yours and Fairy's news. What a good few weeks we've had on here. Lots of pumpkin bumpkins! :D


----------



## lilmackate

Clay was like "well good." lol he has been through a lot to so he tries not to get attached. but yes I told bnb first lol!!!!!! I have progression ladies!!! As you all remember I never really got much of progression the other times!!! :) so here is the picture!
 



Attached Files:







dollarstoreprog9dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, definite progression there Lilmac! My DH was the same with this pregnancy. Wouldn't even believe it until we got a dark enough line for him about a week after I knew it was bfp. :D I guess it's hard for them to have to go through losses helplessly and then open up to a new pregnancy again. How is your man doing Fairy? I'm so sure these are your forever babies though and in our case at least, DH got a lot more excited as it became clear that things are going well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lilmack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Bump buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you!! Have you worked out your EDD yet? Mine is Halloween!!!!!!! 

Gosh, just been catching up on all the posts this weekend! Glad everyone is well.

Sweetpea!! You made it past V day!!! You must feel a real confidence boost from that. 

AFM, well, i'll say it: I'm pregnant! I have been feeling quite grotty, which can ONLY be a good thing right? Fri afternoon, sooooo tired, adn v v v mild nausea waves. Satruday, shattered and just wanted to sleep the WHOLE day, and really feeling sicky, like car sickness. Today, Not so tired, but a residual sense of being tired. And less nausea but a little bit kind of dizzy when i move. And the best bit, my tests are awesome!!! I'll try and get some pics up, but my FRER has gone from super pale on 9dpo, to almost as dark as the control on 13dpo, and my internet cheapies are finally darkening in. Oh and check out my chart, started using the progesterone suppositories on 9dpo. So still totally terrified and PRAYING like mad things stick, but am really pleased with everything so far. Defo stronger signs than before. Still not ready to put up a ticker.

Amyg, my DH is like me, really happy to be preg, but trying not to be too excited. But he's not leetting me lift anything. ANd keeps making sure the dogs don't jump up at me. 

Zb5, most women don't even get ANY GP care unless there is a problem here. You go to the dr when you find out you are preg. They say, "Great, book in with the midwife for about 8 weeks onwards". And that's IT. 

Membas, hope you have managed some rest this weeknd. And Amyg, hope the flutterings increase and the nausea goes.

AJ, you must be v busy around now??? Fingers crossed you catch the eggy!!

Shey, i'm guessing you'll be last cos you guys aren't yet ready to make babies, given the relationship is so new?

Right, gonna see if i can manage a photo of my sticks. Am v proud of them.

Stil smiling about you Lilmac!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Right, for comparison, here is photo of 9 and 10 dpo: And then 11 and 13 DPO:





Good progression eh?


----------



## lilmackate

Yay fairy! it looks like lines are darkening for both of us! :) I'm due november 2 or 4th if you go off of actual o which I think is more accurate! My hubby won't be involved really (emotionally) until he feels movement. Amy I think youre, right and this is mine and fairy forever babes!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy your tests look awesome! Yay!
Here are my ic from yesterday and the bottom one is just now lol..i know I have a problem and this is just s random pee didn't really hold it :) and I'm 9dpo today my heart is going to explode with happiness!
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-20 16.31.13.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fairybabe

Your tests look good lil! I shall do a picture of my cheapies when i have a few more!

Yes, when i say edd of 31st oct, that's based on ov. THe medics here will say 28th oct until after (Please!!!) a 12 week scan, at whcih they'll adjust dates as necessary. 

Your excitement is catching!!! 

Fairy!


----------



## lilmackate

I just feel so positive this time I feel no fear or doom :)
So I am due the fourth then! I love that we are only days apart!
Ok so I let the test sit just a bit because the top ones are dry and it looks even better! Yay last picture I promise :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-20 17.12.45.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy and Lil, sooooo over the moon for both of you! It is awesome that you girls ended up bump buds after what you both have been through... I am convinced after looking at both of you girls progressions that these are sticky beans on their way to becoming your forever babies :flow: 

It seems like any bad vibes are banished from this thread lately (for good!) and I am loving it! A bunch of girls (Membas, Dinah, carbafe... did I miss anyone?!) quickly nearing delivery time, me reaching viability, Amyg getting safely out of first tri and starting to feel flutters, zb's great scan, and 2 BFP's that keep getting stronger and stronger on tests! AJ and Shey, there is still plenty of good luck to go around too :)

A bit of a downer from me :( My 3 month old nephew was admitted to the hospital last night after they discovered he had RSV (they took him in because a cold kept getting worse and worse, but then he stopped eating and peeing/having BM's) They had taken him to the dr's on Friday who said it was just a cold and put him on an antibiotic, but apparently it progressed into something serious pretty quickly after that and he was admitted. The dr's told them that days 4 and 5 are the worst and then they start getting better, and today was day 4 since he's been sick so hopefully he is only in there for a few days. He is stable now, they have him hooked to IV fluids and oxygen and heart monitors and if he shows any signs of further respiratory distress they are there to intubate him etc... I am just glad they got him there in time. So, please keep him in your thoughts or prayers for the next few days! 

It is weird to me... he is growing really well and reaching milestones quickly however it seems like he is always getting sick with respiratory stuff :( My brother smokes (outside only) but I keep telling him that it gets in his clothes and then he holds the baby against him which isn't good, but he brushes me off out of stubborness. Also it seems like him and his gf have fit the baby more into their lives than the other way around... they take him out all the time and there is zero schedule for him it seems... the mom works late and so the baby is up late many nights because she wants to see him when she gets home (she has him all morning) and they are always taking the baby out to restaurants with friends/family. I am not saying that they completely halt their lives but I really do think that the baby would thrive on at least a LOOSE schedule rather than what has been going on... he JUST got over being sick with something else (again, with the lungs) and during that sickness they took him to Virginia to visit her family. My mom and grandma told them to not take him until he was feeling better and my brother replied with 'Well what does it matter if he is sick here or sick there it's all the same' - to give you an example of how it is. :( I hate that this happened but hope that it gives them a wakeup call that things need to change a little to suit the baby more than themselves now... I know that they were kind of forced into parenting before they were ready (dated for one month and got preg) but to me there is no excuse. I am a few years older than my brother and he usually took my advice but no more... since he has had the baby he gets very smug whenever you try to tell him anything (however gentle you put it) and pretty much gives me the 'you aren't a parent yet you don't know' speech which really hurts sometimes, especially when things like this are the result. Brothers!

WELL, after that novel! I hope you all had a great weekend and are taking the last few moments of it to relax before the week ahead. :hugs: to all.


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...well this board is just full of good things (although must say Sweetpea--sorry to hear of your little nephew--I hope he recovers quickly and yeah, your brother might really need to consider the smoking thing--even if outdoors only). 

lil and fairy--lines are looking GOOOOODDDDD, nice and dark! Come on beans--get all snuggle-buggle for 9 months! 

Having a good weekend here...DH and I went to beach yesterday (emailed you ladies some pics since didn't want to post online-although i don't have everyone's email address, so sorry for those that got left out). We had a very relaxing day and came home and DH cooked up some fresh harvested blue mussels (one reason we went to coast was to harvest mussels for dinner) with stirfry veggies--it was tasty! Followed that up with some ice cream :) Today we just had a lazy morning and then I ran errands to get a few more things on our baby list and went and visited a friend. DH is in the woods having man time :) I keep encouraging him to get that in now before the next few weeks are up cuz I don't think I'll want him off in the woods where his cell phone may or may not work after another few weeks...he tends to go out there for at least half to all day. I'm now home and washing up baby clothes and relaxing :) I plan to spend the rest of my evening doing just that. 

LO has taken to hurting me a couple times today with random kicks...this is the first time they've actually hurt. Guess she's getting bigger and stronger. On weekly OB appointments now, and this week I think we are testing for group B strep. Please everyone hope I don't have it! I know it's just a simple antibiotic treatment during labor but I'm allergic to the antibiotic they give so I'd have to take a mega strong one and I really don't take antibiotics..haven't in so many years--I usually just let my body do it's thing...so I really don't want to have to make that decision....that and i just don't like pharmaceuticals. :( Anyways--here's hoping no to GBS!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!

Fairy and Lilmac, those progressions look great. :thumbup:

SweetPea, sorry to hear about your nephew, hope he feels back to normal really soon. I'm with you on your brother's smoking but I think it's very hard to make a smoker listen, it's an addiction after all. But hopefully they'll both see that they need to change something. Congratulations on reaching V-day btw, you must be so relieved!

Membas, sounds like you had a nice weekend. Hope you managed to get some energy back for the coming week. When are you going on mat leave?

AFM, I'm getting a cold. Hoping it won't get too bad, as I really need all the energy I can get at the moment. Work is pretty hardcore right now, although that's self-inflicted because I just want to get stuff out of the way. Another 4 weeks and everything I have left I'll be able to do from home, so I'll just have to hang in there for a few more weeks.


----------



## AJThomas

CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! To Fairy and Lilmac! Wow this thread has been seeing a lot of good news! I think maybe only about 3 of us are left to get a bfp now so we've had good results in here!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey AJ!! OOh exciting few days ahead for you! REALLY hope you catch the eggy! 

Amyg, hope the cold doesn't develop! And get some lovely rest. 
Membas, good luck with strep B testing. I can see why you wouldn't want to have to have the drugs if you don't have to.
Sweetpea, glad you are doing well (hope today's scan goes well!). Sorry about your nephew. Sounds like they are being a bit stubborn. And probably still a bit in denial about becoming parents. 

AFM well, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired!!! I'm guessing this is normal right?? And a good sign? I slept really deeply all night, and got up, and felt like going right back to bed. I can only be happy about it tho. And given i feel so blah, i've given in and gotten a ticker. Or two. It's Lil's influence!! Hoping DH has gone to pick up my missed delivery package today. I think it's all my lovely tests!! Yay! More peeing!!! Boob growth here too. But mostly so bone tired like i've never known it before. And a bit kind of lightheaded. And no caffeine to back me up! 

Any tips??

Fairy xx


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy....GO TICKER!!! lol I figured I can't hide in fear and I am happy while I can be happy up until I have a reason to be sad which I don't yet and I wont!! :) LETS CELEBRATE!!!! yay for the ticker!!!
AMy I hope you feel better soon and that this cold goes away now!! :hugs:
AJ!!!!! YOU ARE NEXT!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Amygdala

That's right, you're next AJ!!! Happy egg-catching!

Fairy, no tips really except rest whenever you can and don't overdo it if you feel like you have energy. A little (light!) exercise is good but leave the more strenuous thing (eg shopping) to DH if you can. And take the sleep while you can, if you're anything like me it'll be vivid dreams and bye-bye rest soon. And yeah, tiredness is totally a good sign.

Lilmac, I'm totally with you on being happy while you have reason to. And I'm so sure both of you will have reasons to be happy for 9 months now (and years after that - until LOs reach teen-age :haha:). So yeah, celebrate! :happydance:

Members, sorry forgot to say best of luck for the test, hope you don't need the antibiotics!

AFM, cold seem to want to settle but I'm fighting it with all I've got (mainly chicken broth and garlic :D).


----------



## Shey

OMG!!! CONGRATS FAIRY!!!! H&H 9months for you! Yes AJ get that eggie!
Amy I hope you feel better and hope that you and baby are doing well


----------



## zb5

Great line progressions Fairy and lil!! I really think these will be your forever babies. This thread has had a lot of good vibes recently. :)

Sweetpea, I hope your nephew is doing better. DH's family smokes and I can always smell it in their houses, cars, and on their clothes. I'm already worried about bringing a baby around their houses. :( It is definitely better that your brother smokes outside, but still... I hope your brother and his gf mature a bit as they get used to being parents.

Amygdala, I hope your cold goes away! That is great that you're getting so much work done so you can work from home near the end. I really need to start doing that but I've been having a hard time being motivated recently. There is so much baby stuff to think about instead!

membas, sounds like LO is getting strong in there! Only 1 more week til you're officially full term! Agreed, DH probably shouldn't be spending full days out in the woods without cell reception after that. :haha:

AJ, have fun with all the BDing! :)

AFM, I'm so glad today's a holiday. I slept for 11 hours last night (until 11:30am!) and then spent another hour lying in bed. I just don't have much energy or motivation to get things done. Hopefully a weekend full of sleep and relaxing will help make next week easier and I can start being motivated at work again... we'll see!


----------



## lilmackate

Hello ladies!!! :) I hope we all are feeling well!!!!!!! Just wanted to Thank you all again!!! :hug: I am rock star happy my ic tonight was outrageous dark and I am only 10dpo!!! :) I started my heparin shots... not fun but worth it!! :) THis is my sticky I just know it!! :) Your too Fairy!!!
Can you believe how far we have come we have had loss and disappointment frustration and tears but it's slowly turning around for us!!! Now we have to send :dust: to the rest of our ladies!!! 
Amy I hope you are feeling better!!
zb I hope you are getting rest lol but 11 hrs of sleep I bet you are even if you wake up tired afterwards your body is working very hard sleep sleep sleep when you can!!! :) 
YOu other ladies are getting close ending the 2nd tri and 3rd tri WOW!!!! IT's changing all soooooo fast!!!!
Sweetpea how's bubs!!!! Is he still doing ok? Are you feeling any better? I think about you you have really been through a tough pregnancy for sure!!!
I am actually on a computer today lol you can tell when I am because my posts are much longer. I am sorta lazy when it's just my cell phone it takes forever to type/text a sentence through the phone and 98% of the time I am doing all of this through the phone!! 
Wow will I ever shut it lol..... <3 ladies!!!


----------



## membas#1

Evening ladies...Hope this finds everyone doing well. Amy--hope your cold doesn't get too bad. I too am getting the start of one. If it actually goes full blown it will be my first since being pregnant. I've had 2 other times when I felt one coming on but stayed home to rest and the next day felt great--so my plan of action...stay home tomorrow and rest and hope this one barely scratches the surface like the last. I've had fairly good immunity since being PG, given I'm at the university and around sick students all the time...I've been pleasantly surprised. So we'll see.

Thinking LO has dropped some...there's considerably more pressure (not painful but noticeable) lower near my pubic bone...last night I felt her moving her head around in that area and today it feels different. Been working on perineum massage--DH helps me...umm...ouch. Doesn't feel good so I hope it helps! 

Well sorry to go on so much about me. Really hope all are doing well and AJ--guessing it's time to catch that eggy! Fx'd for you!


----------



## lilmackate

NO getting sick membas it's almost time!!! :) YAY for the dropping take a deep breath!! :)

OK ladies I thought I would share this lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiQdDdzbvfo


----------



## membas#1

ouch lil--do you have to do that everyday now?


----------



## lilmackate

twice a day!! :( for the first trimester but I think I stop at 13 weeks oiy if you looked when I pulled up my shirt you will see the bruise from where my hubby did it 12 hours ago on the opposite side I was doing it on tonight..... BOO It's worth it though.


----------



## membas#1

well worth it of course--sorry you have to do that tho...


----------



## Amygdala

Lil, I couldn't even watch that video after seeing the first still image. :haha: Sorry you have to do them but I'm sure you'll have forgotten all about it in a few weeks. Excuse my ignorance but what do they do?

Membas, so so close now! Yay for little girl dropping! I can't wait to wait up to a birth announcement from you one day! Is DH doing emails? I think we'll have an email list ready for before the birth so DH can just send a quick message to the list when he gets a minute. Anyway, can't wait to hear she's here and that you had a wonderful, easy birth experience. All the best for the next wee while! :hugs:

SweetPea, how're your nephew and your little boy doing? Are you still on bedrest?

Zb5, I understand your smoking worries. Luckily my dad only smokes outside now and nobody else in the family does. An old friend of mine does though and I'm afraid I won't be taking baby to hers. She's back home so we won't see her much anyway but if we do it'll have to be outside her flat because I don't want to expose baby to that. I grew up in a smoky house and I HATED it. Is there any way you can mostly see your inlaws at your place/outside their homes?


----------



## Amygdala

P.S.: Membas, I loved your pictures! Looks like you had a really nice day and your bump is just adorable! Hope mine turns out even half as cute, I'm really worried I'll end up looking like a whale instead...


----------



## lilmackate

It thins my blood just to make sure a clotting disorder isn't causing my previous MC's It really isn't as bad as Ithought the needle is smallish 1/2 inch and it goes smoothly in.... leaves a nasty bruise though!!!!


----------



## zb5

Oof, lilmac, that does not look fun... on the other hand it must feel good to know you are doing something active to help baby. I'll second Amygdala's question, what is the heparin for...?

membas, baby's dropping, yay! :) Has your doctor given you any guesses as to when she'll arrive, early vs. late?

Sweetpea, hope everything's going well with little Thomas! How is bedrest treating you?

Amygdala, DH's family won't travel to us (MIL is frail and they're stubborn). Really it means we don't see them very often, we just end up going there every other Christmas. Last time we stayed at SIL's house, who only smokes outside, and only visited MIL's house for brief periods because it's sooo smoky. That worked out okay, it really makes a big difference that SIL only smokes outside, so probably staying for a week every so often wouldn't be a problem. We will avoid MIL's house even more now though. :( I'm glad to hear other people with my same worries because I feel like a bit of a snob... I know plenty of people (including DH and my parents) who grew up in smoky houses and turned out just fine... (although as you say, they hated it!)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Membas, head dropping!! Shall we start making guesses as to your due date??? Any gut feelings from you?

Zb5, AMyg, am with you on the smoking issue. My MIL smokes like a chimney. However when she knows we are coming she makes an effort to air hte house and not smoke around us. But it still smells smokey. We've told her i am preg so she makes an extra special effort when i visit, but luckily my mum is now nearby to my MIl, so if necessary, i will stay over at my mum's, and just visit MIL. Same applies when baby comes (how's that for PMA!). I loathe and detest cigarette smoke. I have a cousin who smokes and her kids are constnatly sick with glue ear and colds and coughs. And now we know so much about how many particles a baby can breathe in just from being snuggled against smoker's clothes? No way do i want to expose any bambino of mine to that if possible. 

Lilmac, great you are getting to use the heparin. I'm taking baby aspirin for the same reasons. Though given my blood results i'm pretty sure the progesterone is the culprit for me. I bet you find it gives you confidence using it. I'm taking a great deal of comfort from my progesterone pessaries. 

Amyg, how's the cold doing today? Membas, hope it stays away. 

AFM, well, I've been a grumpy moo this morning. Poor DH. ANd feel so sicky!!! THought i was coming close to puking but then it subsided again. Thought this wasn't meant to kick in til 6 weeks????? But still, it's reassuring, in an "i don't feel great" kind of way!!

Lil, do you reckon your super dark lines so early could mean there's more than one in there? He he he.

Carbafe? How you doing? Hpw's the new house coming along? 

Coco? How are things for you at the mo.

Right. OFf to try and do soemthing productive, which is tricky, cos i just wanna sleep! 

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

LOL Fairy!! I hope not I don't think I could do twins! :) I do feel proactive though taking the heparin makes me feel like I am helping this little guy. 

The heparin is a blood thiner it thins the blood to prevent clotting disorders... I am not known to have any but just to be safe they wanted me to take the shots. 

I hope the sickness doesn't totally mess with you fairy maybe you will only have mild MS..... I sure hope so!!!


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies..well it's at home in bed for me..got a cold and figured resting was better than working...and the cold is worse today than yesterday...so a rest day.

as for dropping--LO is playing tricks on me...sometimes i feel her head putting pressure right above the pubic bone, sometimes i can tell she's not there--so i guess she's just testing the waters down there :) doctor appt thursday so maybe she'll mention or maybe i'll ask.

as for contacting after birth--if one of the US ladies wants to PM me their cell number i will add you to my text list and DH or i will text birth announcement out as soon as we can, then that person can post to the thread...or we can email but likely that will take longer to get the message out. 

fairy--hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

oh and for due date gut feeling...sometimes i think late by a week--about march 30 (doctor still has my edd as march 23, my ticker is setup for edd march 21 based on ultrasound)...other times i think early--like march 18 or so...? who knows! DH thinks late by week as well.


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone ! Lots going on here :) Lil and Fairy I hope the jags and the baby aspirin help and lots of :dust: 

Membas and Amy hope you feel better soon. I had a horrible cold at Christmas in fact the doctor was worried it was mild flu and it just floored me ! 

Membas do you feel ready for LO's arrival ?? At the moment I feel in too much of a guddle and like I still have lots to do !

AFM The house is starting to take shape but we still have lots of unpacking and sorting to do so it is still very busy here ! LO has been very active today and is being a cheeky monkey and pushing really hard against my tummy :) I guess it is getting a bit crampt in there !


----------



## lilmackate

So I went for betas again today... and..... well on saturday my level was 10 and as you know they expect it to double every 48 hour so I was praying to God for at least a 30 not expecting any more than 40 and well 70 hours after the first draw my level was 70!!!! OMGOSH the lady who handed me my paper told me there could be 2 in there!!!!!!!!!! :) I am so happy my numbers look amazing!!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Lil! Great numbers :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Lil that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ooooh it really could be twins!!!! Also explains the super rapid darkening of your tests! Looks like you could have more than you bargained for in there! oooh when's your first scan???? 

I rang our surgery today to see if mine were back from last weds, and they aren't!! How crap is that? Really gonna push for a second set to be done on Friday when i see the doc. Hoping she agrees. Also rang the consultant's secretary and left a message about booking an early scan as they said i could do so next time preg. Of course got sent to voicemail and she hasn't rung back. SIGH. 

Had a bit of a wobble this afternoon. Bit of a panic about things being ok. Calmer now though. 

Membas, hope you are fighting the cold.

Carbafe, great things are going well and the house is coming along. When do you stop work?

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy when in doubt pee on a test and look at the beautiful dark line!! lol
And yes it could be twins my level is high for 11dpo... average level for twins is 40 on this day and 68 on day 14 so OIY!! I will survive though lol I have an ultrasound either next week or the week after.... :) btw fairy wth is taking so long with your results!! You are so much more patient then me!! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, congrats on those great numbers! :happydance: Will be very impatiently waiting for your first scan. :D

Fairy, sorry your results aren't back. You're right though, apply some pressure! If I've learned one thing about the NHS it's that they get nothing done without being kicked. Hope you get your second set of bloods and a scan asap!

Membas, hope your cold gets better. Definitely not what you need right now. I'm gonna predict slightly early btw, maybe a day before your ticker dd?

AFM, cold is slowly getting better (yay!) and tonight I received my trial pack of reusable nappies (double yay!!). I got some little lambs ones, just to check them out with plenty of time for playing around and sciency experiments. :haha: So far really impressed with the look and feel of their organic cotton, bamboo and also the polyester version. Very unimpressed with the pocket nappy. Of course this would all be MUCH easier, if I had a baby to try them out on. But I guess I'll need to have nappies before LO gets here. Anyone else planning on using reusables?


----------



## Dinah

Here I am being rubbishy at stopping in again :(

Lil those numbers sound amazing - congrats and hope everything continues to progress well.

Fairy - sorry you had a bit of a wobble but glad you are calmer now. All will be well :dust:

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

we are using cloth diapers Amy--we'll start out with a diaper service for washing and delivering the actual diapers...DH work will pay for 6 months of this for us so we decided what the heck. we'll either take over with our own washing after that or we'll continue the service at $50/mo. we have various types of covers...some wool, hemp, cotton etc..we'll see what works best for us. 

we also have some disposable to use at hospital and until we get cloth service started, we have a pkg of NB, size 1 and size 2....we are not stocking up on those cuz we really don't want to use them. we'll see how nightime goes...perhaps sometimes we'll use disposable, but maybe not. we'll use disposable for traveling tho.

i've also made lots of reusable wipes so we don't have to use so many disposable of those. 

carbafe--as far as being ready--well if she came this week we'd be okay...but we still have things to do around the house, but all her stuff is ready. i washed all her 0-3 mo clothes this past weekend, her changing table is ready, we'll put up the cosleeper when we go into early labor--we'll need something to do :) and it's easy to put up...otherwise we just need to pack hospital bags (this weekend) and put in car seat (this weekend). 

amy--glad you are feeling better! i should test out some of our diaper covers to see how well they hold up to liquid. i have a few small prefold diapers i could use to test on... :)


----------



## membas#1

fairy hope you get results soon! sorry it's taking so long...


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Membas and Lil. Good ole NHS!!!! At times like this i wish i lived in the USA!

Right, bedtime! 

Have a good night everyone, dreaming of nappies and baby stuff.

Membas, i'm predicting 2 days before your ticker. Reckon she'll spring a surpise on you!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

I personally wouldn't mind a bit early cuz I'm excited :) hoping to work all day on the 16th as we give our final exam to students and have to grade them all and tabulate final grades, and that's a big day for me jobwise...I mean if I'm not there, they can deal, but would be ideal to work that full day and then take off Thursday and Friday and she can come anytime that weekend, would suit me! :) :)


----------



## lilmackate

Ladies can I have a panic attack on you!!! I am super excited but the idea of twins wow that is scary lol I can deal I know but oiy my tests are almost as dark as the control line tonight and it's onlyu 11 well now 12dpo my period isn't even late.... lol I am ok I just need to express that! :) What ever I get it will be a blessing but I will be so tired!! lol!!!


----------



## membas#1

lol--no need to panic now before you know, but like you said--even if it is twins, you'll manage just fine! :)


----------



## zb5

lil, those numbers are great! I guess we'll just have to wait for your early scan to see how many babies are in there... I will hope for just one for your sake. Especially since I'm sure your boys are already keeping you busy. On the other hand I was just looking at pictures of my friend's identical twin girls today - sooooo cute! They have different colored earrings to tell them apart!

Fairy, that is terrible that your test results are not in yet. Bleah!

membas, I'll hope for the weekend after the 16th for baby girl's appearance for you. :)

Everyone with colds, take care of yourselves and get lots of rest!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lil, i can understand the panic!! It's one thing to joke about twins, it must be another to be actually facing the possibility!! But as the otehrs said, you will cope! First, it's not like you're a first time mum, you have experience!!! And i bet you have friends/family around who would love to help out! And your oldest, despite still being v young would probably want to have a special role as extra helpful older brother!! Just think of it as a double blessing if it's confirmed! 

AFM, well rang my dr's surgery this morning. My HCG levels are back, but they won't give them out, just says i need to see the doc!!! Which i am doing anyway on fri. MAnaged to convince the woman to confirm it was over 5, which she did, but she was clearly uncomfortable telling me that and it's not fair to get her to break her employment rules i guess! ANyway, over 5 confirms officially on record that i am preggo! So wondering what the number will actually be!!
Peed on a clearblue conception indicator test this morn, it says 2-3 weeks since conception, which is exactly right!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! So even if we just go by that test, tehn my hcg levels must be in normal ranges. What i'd like to know is how those clearblue tests can give you the conception indicator, when the hcg ranges are soooo wide???Any ideas? 
Glad i did pee on the clearblue, cos my internet cheapies have been about th same level of darkness the last couple of days. We shall see what tehy do! My FRER yesterday (oooh yes, testaholic here!) the test line was thicker and i swear slightly darker than the control.
In other news the consultant secretary rang me back this morn to confirm my details etc and she is going to talk to teh consultatn this morn re me getting an early scan. Really hope he doesn't change his mind and lets me ahve one!!!! 

Phew, sorry for the essay!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Sounding good fairy!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh I'm having an early scan on Thurs 10th March at 8.15am!!! So that's 2 weeks tomorrow. Wish i had a fast fwd button to press!!!!!

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Yay! Fairy! A scan! :) lol I knew it was over 5 you are so preggers!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Lilmac! Yes, I know i am pregnant, am relieved now that i am "officially" on record as being so! 
How are you doing? Any symptoms? I keep getting hungry! Less tired than yesterday, still the odd mild wave of nausea. My mine problem is that i can't focus on anything!!!!Oooh and my boobs have started to hurt, mostly down the sides. Joy!! 
Fairy x


----------



## Shey

Fairy I am so happy for you girlie!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, sounding good overall! I'm soooo pleased you're getting an early scan! Time for a scan ticker? We have our next one (for gender) on Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Amy you can tell what the sex of the baby is at 16 weeks? I thought they do that at 20weeks. Sorry im a lil confused.


----------



## lilmackate

I dont have any symptoms :( I'm a little tired and very forgetful but my breast don't hurt at all my period isn't late though....it was due friday... I'm really only 3wks 5 days.... But what I dont get with hcg rising like it is..where are my symptoms I mean my tests a dark dark! :shrug: I maybe lucky...
I'm glad you are on the record! :) this is your sticky though! 

Amy yay for a scan! :)


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--glad they at least confirmed you were above 5! and an early scan...that's great! Early confirmation that things are going great will be really good for you!

Lil--it's early for symptoms...don't worry yourself :)

Amy--yay for scan coming up! And the gender one to boot--that's fun! Any guesses from you?


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay for gender scan Amy, that's great. I think you are having a girl. 

Lil, don't worry about no symptoms! Maybe your body has so much hcg it doesn't know what to do!!!!! What's happening next for you? Are they doing more hcg?

Zb5, how you doing? What's your next check up?

Shey, how are things going for you at the mo? Are you nearly done with college? And how are things with Scott? 

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, please don't worry over no symptoms! 25% of ladies are lucky enough to get hardly any and the ones that do more often than not don't feel anything until 6ish weeks. Don't stress (I KNOW that's nearly impossible but try anyway). Your tests are looking great and the numbers speak for themselves! I know your faith means a lot to you and I know deep down you also have faith in this pregnancy, so they to concentrate on that! Any idea when you might get a scan?

Shey, they can " guesstimate" from quite early on these days but by 16 weeks they can tell pretty clearly (usually). I guess normally they tell you at 20 weeks because you have a scan then anyway. But here, they don't tell you the gender at all during your medical check-ups so we're paying for a private scan. And seeing as we'll see bubs at 20 weeks anyway and I'm still a little worried of something going wrong we thought we'd go for the earliest possible scan date. 

Fairy, nope don't even have a hunch. Or rather my hunch changes every hour. If you asked me to pick I honestly couldn't tell you what I'd prefer though so either news will be great news. I just hope everything is alright though. But: More flutters today so I have a good feeling. Just had a really nasty nightmare last night which has been haunting me today...


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks ladies! Tomorrow is another blood draw to see if the levels double and then I schedule an ultra sound... :) that makes me happy!


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks Amy! I do feel good and I do have faith and your right I need to cling to that. :) :hug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Booo for nasty nightmares Amyg!! It's just your hormones messing with your head! Great you can get teh scan so soon. I know that where I live the hospital WILL tell you. I think it depends hospital to hospital. 
I'm very excited for you!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Yay for all these upcoming scans! I had friends who were told the gender after a 12 week ultrasound. :shrug: That wasn't in the US though, and they weren't completely sure, but the doctor ended up being right. My next scan isn't for 3 whoooole weeks. It feels like forever!

lil, it's very weird but my boobs have been less sore since my BFP than they were during the 2ww. Weird, right? But everything seems to be fine, at least as of last week when we saw the heartbeat. Who knows! DH seems to think they've gotten bigger though, which he is excited about. :winkwink: I am just trying to accept that symptoms don't necessarily make any sense. :shrug: I mean I started feeling nauseous about 3 weeks ago, so I would have thought it would be worse by now, but it's not. It's just the same. I have no explanation, I'm just trying to appreciate it!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> Booo for nasty nightmares Amyg!! It's just your hormones messing with your head! Great you can get teh scan so soon. I know that where I live the hospital WILL tell you. I think it depends hospital to hospital.
> I'm very excited for you!
> 
> Fairy x

Thanks! I wouldn't mind so much if I didn't have them EVERY night. Seriously, since Christmas I've not had a nightmare (that I can remember) ONE night. What's up with that??? By now I've gotten so used them that some quite gruesome stuff doesn't even phase me anymore. Just the occasional really bad one. But it's soooo tiring! I can't remember when I last had a restful night.
Oh and about finding out the gender, I think there's a north-south divide. Most NHS trusts in Scotland seem to have rules against telling whereas I've never heard of that policy in England. I think it's awful as well. Knowing the gender for many people makes it more real and helps with bonding with your unborn child (scientifically proven!). But they don't tell because a tiny minority of parents might make a decision on whether to carry on with a pregnancy based on gender. Yes, that's awful but someone who feels that strongly will get a private scan anyway. I feel up here that you're treated with suspicion for a lot of things. Like the questioning about domestic abuse I had a rant over earlier. Or the fact that they ask you whether you smoke, drink or take drugs a million times (every appointment so far!). I feel like I'm constantly having to defend myself and convince people that I'm a) a decent person and b) fit to be a mother. It gets pretty old pretty quick. And I know you don't know me in real life, but I promise there is no reason for anyone to assume I would do any of the things mentioned above. Yet, I'm made to feel like I'm a regular at the Jeremy Kyle show (for our US ladies, he's our version of Jerry Springer). Yes, it's important to catch the people who might need more help, I fully agree. But I think it's so sad that here that seems to mean suspected everyone and cheapening the experience of the majority who look after themselves and actually want their babies. Sorry for the rant (and the huge tangent i went on there) but it really is frustrating.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, what an essay. Sorry girls! It's half past 5 here and I'm frustrated cause I can't sleep. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Amy--that would frustrate me as well...I'm glad for my doctor and how they run their clinic for the most part. They asked the alcohol and drug question at our first 6 week appointment and never again. The US healthcare system sucks for so many--and its so expensive. I'm just lucky that I work for a state agency and thus have public employee benefits--as they are some of the better and the cost is minimal to me. There are so many tho that do not have insurance and face such hardship because of how our system is run by insurance companies....and it's all about PROFIT PROFIT PROFIT. So I don't know what the solution is, but sounds like different systems have their pitfalls for sure. I'm definitely not on board with how the US healthcare system is run...

tangent aside--i hope you get some sleep! last night was horrible for me so i'm hoping tonight i will zonk out by 11! and sleep til 8 :) wishful thinking...


----------



## carbafe

Amy I think you might just be unlucky with your health board. In Edinburgh they will tell you the gender at the 20 week scan but you have to ask otherwise they wont look. There is a sign up that says they will look if requested but will check everything is healthy with baby first and if they run out of time or baby is in the wrong position they wont spend time trying to find out which I think is fair enough as it is more important to check that all babies measurements etc are right. I was really pleased that when they couldn't get babies head circumference at 20 week scan they don't just say o well never mind but sent me out for a walk and a drink to try and get baby to move so they could get the measurement. One lady had been there for two hours and in 3 times trying to get spine measurement so I feel like they will take the time to make sure baby is healthy. 

I was only asked about smoking, drinking drug use etc at my booking in appointment. Perhaps your area has a higher statistic or something and they find it useful asking people. Sorry it is frustrating you but just think of the good it does for those babies whos mums need an extra push to give up not all babies are as lucky as our little ones will be :hugs: I am sure they can tell your a good mum to be but they need to ask anyway. 

No one has mentioned the domestic abuse thing to me although DH has only been with me for scans and not checkups as they are all during work time so maybe if he had come to them all they might have told me I had to come to one alone. 

I am glad you have managed to get some extra private scans I guess it is just frustrating paying for them. :hugs:

I have been pleased with the NHS care I have gotten so far and I hope that will continue. The midwives and doctors have all been very kind and always happy to answer any questions I have. My iron levels have been boarder line so they have taken extra blood samples at my checkup just to make sure I don't dip to low etc


----------



## membas#1

Copied from my journal
Had my 36 week checkup today--all is good. She did the group b swab--hoping for a negative test there cuz i don't want to take antibiotics...and DH really doesn't want me to either. SO here's hoping. Otherwise my BP is great she said (didn't see the number tho), weight gain is at 19 pounds total, and she asked if i wanted a cervix check and i said yes please Cervix is mid position, soft and a fingertip...which is just about a centimeter i think.

We talked a bit about what happens if i go over 40 weeks and then again over 41 weeks (given my age). I told her didn't want to induce unless medically necessary so if I'm late we'll do tests to make sure placenta still doing its job a couple times a week...but she did say she doesn't think I'll go past 41 weeks based on position/condition of cervix. so YAY!
although she followed that up with 'i'm not good at predicting when babies will arrive but i don't think you'll go that late'

Hope you all are doing well. Amy--hope you managed some sleep, without the nightmares! I've had a few vivid ones in pregnancy too--but not every night. :hugs:

It snowed a bit last night for us (rare in our area). Closed area schools but not university (of course!) my doctor's office was still open too which was nice.


----------



## zb5

membas, they are saying we might get snow tomorrow as well. That hasn't happened here in 35 years!!!

It really seems everyone gets a different experience with their health care. I really like my doctor (so far... I've met her once) but I haven't seen the bill yet either. I'm really wondering what it will be. My health insurance covers 80% but I'm on the hook for the other 20%. I have no idea what they charge for an ultrasound... the doctor was so fast and skilled with it I'm hoping it's not too much, but on the other hand usually everything health-related here costs more than I'd expect. We'll see...

Amygdala and membas, the insomnia sounds horrible. I guess this is why my body is preparing me with lots of sleep now. Sorry to hear about the nightmares as well. :( Last night I dreamed of blueberry pancakes... I will hope for that type of dream for you!


----------



## lilmackate

Beta hcg 243.6! I'm 13dpo.... It was 70 on 11dpo.... Lol


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG LIL!!! So when's the scan???? Golly, did they say poss twins again??? Sure sounds like it!! If you go on a website called Just Mommies there's a tool which works out your doubling time for your hcg! Yours is about a day i'm guessing!

Well doc in the morning for me, so i'll finally find out my 9dpo hcg!!! LOL. For my next trick, i will try and persuade the doc to check my prog levels are doing ok, and my hcg again. Wish me luck!! 

Lil, how are you feeling about the prospect of twins now that you've had a few days to think on on it?

Amyg, totally understand your frustration at how you are being treated! I find being treated like i am stupid and know nothing particularly annoying. 

Membas, glad all is well. My money is still on the early surprise! She wants to meet her mummy!

Bit tired and the occasional wave of queasiness today. So that's good. And breasts definietly getting more tender at the sides. It's funny, sometimes several hours go past and i feel totally normal, would never guess i was preggo. Then i'll spend a few hours feeling sooooo tired, and a bit sicky. It's weird how it comes and goes. Funny old hormones.

Right, hope everyone is feeling well and happy!

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

oh ok Amy that is cool that you get to do it at 16 wks. I hope all is good when u find out.

Fairy Things are going good. I'll be finished with this semester in April and then I'll be done with school in the fall. Things are going good with Scott.How are you doing?


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> OMG LIL!!! So when's the scan???? Golly, did they say poss twins again??? Sure sounds like it!! If you go on a website called Just Mommies there's a tool which works out your doubling time for your hcg! Yours is about a day i'm guessing!
> 
> Well doc in the morning for me, so i'll finally find out my 9dpo hcg!!! LOL. For my next trick, i will try and persuade the doc to check my prog levels are doing ok, and my hcg again. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Lil, how are you feeling about the prospect of twins now that you've had a few days to think on on it?
> 
> Bit tired and the occasional wave of queasiness today. So that's good. And breasts definietly getting more tender at the sides. It's funny, sometimes several hours go past and i feel totally normal, would never guess i was preggo. Then i'll spend a few hours feeling sooooo tired, and a bit sicky. It's weird how it comes and goes. Funny old hormones.
> 
> Right, hope everyone is feeling well and happy!
> 
> Fairy x

:flower::flower: I really hope you get all the tests and results that you want tomorrow!!! :) Yay for symptoms!!! I am feeling similar to you but my sickness feels like a dehydration of water even though I AM drinking so much water lol.... and the tiredness had kicked up a bit today....but that's it I hope we both have mild symptoms I don't want to be miserable...
As for the idea of twins.... I fall into the range for twins and even the range for triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but I also am in the range for a singleton too!! So time will tell my ultrasound is in two weeks on friday the 11th at 10:45am est lol so I guess they will be counting then... I do have one more blood draw but it's in a week they told me my numbers looked so good that they just wanted one in a week rather than two days. As for the getting used to the idea of twins.... I am trying to tell myself not to think about it until it happens what if I do get excited about two and then there is only 1 I don't want to feel dissapointed I think I truly prefer 1 but I don't know how I really feel about 2 either way whatever I get I am very blessed. :happydance:
Oh and did I mention my progesterone level from 2 days ago at 11dpo was 36!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I feel that this bean is a sticky!!!!


----------



## zb5

Good luck at the doc Fairy! Hope they don't make you run in too many circles to get the tests you need. lil, that is great news! I am looking forward to both of your early scans. :) Especially looking forward to see how many babies lil's got in there. :haha: Agreed it's better not to think about it too much or you will get your hopes up one way or another, and you get what you get. Erm... I hope no triplets though! One or two is definitely better. :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah must say if i were told triplets i would freak out :) my DH wanted twins pretty badly...i told him to quit wishing for that, cuz we'll get them on the 2nd go around and then end up with 3 instead of 2 kids (this is what happened to my mom...she had my brother and then wanted one more and got me and my sister in a 2 for 1 deal :))

so here's a pic of my bump tonight...slightly over 36 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Photo 131.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









Photo 132.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









Photo 133.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fairybabe

Awesome pics Membas!! That is just one of the loveliest bumps. And you really are all baby and not other stuff. 

Shey, glad things are going well with you! You deserve a lucky run.

Lil, yeah, i'm happy with mild but reassuring symptoms too! Your scan is the day after mine! Hurrah!

Soooooooo, i've just been to the docs. Mixed time, but to be honest, i'm past caring!! Re the hcg, doc said there was no number, just the word "borderline". How can you be borderline preggo??? So i'm not at all worried about that, cos it was only 9dpo and so early. I think i would be worried if i hadn't done all these lovely tests and watched the get so dark. My FRER this morning, the test line was soooo dark that the control line was a bit eclipsed. And then there was wed's clearblue test telling me 2-3 wks since conception. 

Anyway, as a result, she is ordering hcg bloods again, but it will only come back saying PREGNANT not a number, cos apparently they only do specific numbers when it's a molar preg etc. Which i know is COMPLETE baloney. However, i wasn't going to botehr arguing, cos more importantly, she has agreed to get my progesterone levels checked again to see that the pessaries have got me to the right level for first tri, and raise the dosage if needs be. So that's more important than knowing a hcg number. However i do despair!!

Oh and then, i went into teh pharmacy and asked about not paying for my meds. Here in the uk once you are confirmed as preg, all medication and dental care is free until 1yr after giving birth. Which is cool. So there i am trying to be discreet, and th pharmacist calls out from the back "so how far along in your pregnancy are you?" Really loud voice. Just as well there was no one in the shop that i didn't want to hear my news!!! Honestly. 

So that's my morning. Good old uk healthcare.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Aw Fairy! :hugs: Sounds like you were successful overall though, so try not to despair too much with the silly things. 

Lil, triplets do sounds a little scary. :haha: But you're right not to think about this too much until you know. And thankfully that scan is soon now!

Shey, glad things are going well!

Membas, that is a GREAT bump! And lovely pictures as well!

Zb5, how are you settling into being pregnant? Believe it yet? ;)

AFM, so far no-one's mentioned me looking pregnant and then yesterday 4 (four!!) people did. Including my supervisor, who, when I was working in the lab and had to ask him (politely) to let me past, said "oh, yeah, you're just going get in the way even more in the future, aren't you". The cheek! :haha: On a brighter note, I'm really lucky that he (and everyone else in the lab) is so supportive. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## Fairybabe

Bump pic amyg!!


----------



## Dinah

Membas - looking great!

Lil - those numbers are SUPER :D

Fairy - sorry about the sucky UK healthcare. Hope it improves as your pregnancy progresses. I've been lucky and had good support from all the health professionals I have come across so here's hoping you get some better ones soon :hugs:

Amyg - lol ppl at work are cheeky aren't they? there used to be two of us pregnant in my area (the other girl has had to be off sick since Christmas bless her) and ppl were always commenting about not being able to get past when we both stood in the corridor talking ;)

ZB5 - Hoping all is going well with you and your bean.

Carbafe - How you getting on? How exciting about the new house I'm glad it is all coming together. How you getting on BSB-wise? I am thinking of going for fitting for a nursing bra now, the non-wired ones I got half way through are getting a bit tight so perhaps I've got a bit bigger? I live in hope lol.

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Dinah, just to give you boob envy...i've today graduated to my big bras that i had to get at 6 weeks preggo first time around!!!! I probably could have waited a week or so longer size wise, but the sides are so tender i wanted the soft-cups. At this rate, i'll be looking like a glamour model!!! 

Busty Fairy!

Xx


----------



## Dinah

lol Fairy, I always have boob envy!

I'm a 32A but have "graduated" to a 36B. Hopefully, I'll get to go another size or so when I get my nursing bra :) They do seem a little bigger to me but bump is so massive its hard to tell lol!

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

Aww Dinah I do envy you. I use to be a 36B then when I was pregnant with my LO I went to a 36C now im a 38D :(

ok question for you ladies: why do guys like biting us women on the neck?


----------



## membas#1

fairy--sounds like you had an overall positive experience...a few minor annoying details but i'm glad you will get your prog checked to make sure it's at the right level and another blood test--even if they don't give you a number--pregnant will be good enough! :) and it'll say that for sure! 

as far as boob size goes here--i guess i've gone up a cup size total...although on some days it feels like maybe my band size has gone up some too and i need to adjust for that. i purchased the greatest maternity bras every online. i don't wear them all the time but i love them when i do, and the cool thing is they are sized as a range, so if you get S, M, L or S+, M+, L+ etc...each one of those sizes fits a range of band size say 36-38 and a range of cup size, say C-DD (US sizes). Anyways--they are super comfy and when i wear them I feel like once I fill up with milk, they will still be comfy. I kind of wonder what my size will be once LO is here and I'm full of milk....just haven't grown incredibly yet. I do have clostrum tho! :)

had acupuncture tonight--was sooo nice. i have an appt with her on march 9 and march 15 and we are going to start working on points that are favorable for the cervix and getting things ready! YAY. My DH will start working on acupressure points for me at 37 weeks, and he'll do those regularly, and she'll do the corresponding acupuncture points at 38 and 39! Not trying to speed things up, as the body won't do what it's not ready for, but we really want to do these points to help body get ready and if body is ready and they help bring on labor, then even better!

plus i love acupuncture what's not to love?

Oh--and it's FRIDAY...:yipee: I love fridays too. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. And Amy--the first time a stranger looked at me and said "when are you due" i was floored...dont' know why--just everyone saying how small i was for sooooo long it just surprised me! Can't wait to see your bump pics hopefully soon!


----------



## lilmackate

Quick update ladies.... I'm so tired I need to go back and read but I wanted you all to know you all remember my progesterone levels from 11dpo (tuesday) they were 36 well they drew them again yesterday at 13dpo (thursday) and they came back.... 57.7!!!! I really think I have two beans in there.... LOL and I am warming up to the idea... :) We shall see!


----------



## zb5

Shey - is your new boyfriend a vampire? :haha: In my relationship, I'm the one who likes biting DH on the neck...

Anyway ladies, everyone is sounding good. lil, good numbers! membas, the accupuncture sounds good!

I'm excited it's the weekend. I think tomorrow I will be making pancakes and maybe some more muffins. We also need to do our taxes. And no snow for us, I'm disappointed! :(


----------



## carbafe

Hi Dinah my BSB :) Well I got measured at about 16 weeks and had gone up to 34C !!! I don't think they look much bigger but I think it is disguised by the bump :) On Christmas day I had a dress on and my MIL said O my your boobs have definitely grown :haha:

I might measure them again soon and check if they have grown anymore as they have been quite throby the last few days so might be growing a bit more. 

I know my mums went back down again after we were born but stayed a little bigger so I wonder what I will end up being :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Membas, so glad you are having the acupuncture. I've read studies showing how beneficial acup is in the last weeks of preggo in preparing the body. Google Debra Betts Acupressure in Labour to see how your DH can use acupressure on you, esp in the early labour process, to help speed things along and offer natural pain relief. I'm having acup twice weekly at the mo, she wants to continue twice weekly til after 9-10 weeks. I think it's the only thing keeping me sane to be honest (if this counts or sane!!).

Carbafe, my mum's started quite small, grew in preggo, but then shrank after breastfeeding! Her mother's just got bigger. I've started off with a very decent size, and have already gone whooooosh!! Who got the football pump out last night??? WOke up this morn wit them burning, throbbing down the sides and now the nipples are soooo sensitive (not in a good way) and they feels so heavy, and i'm not quite 5 weeks???? Why are my boobs so jet-propelled???

Lilmac, those numbers are great! So excited for your scan! 

Shey, my man doesn't really go for the neck, more a gentle ear nibble!! I guess each to their own!! As long as he doesn't leave you with hickys!!!

Amyg, i've joined you in the nightmares....woke up this morn having the most awful hideous dream: was out walking with DH and our two gorgeous dogs, and the dogs were attacked my alligators, and DH was trying to help and being attacked too, and i was just screaming. Eugh. Horrid. Was quite glad to wake up. Made sure i went and gave our dogs (and DH of course!) a super big hug. On the flip side, just before i found out i was preggo i had the most vivid rude dream about DTD with a television actor!!! The cringeworthy thing is that i don't even find him remotely attractive in real life!! 

Right, off to head into town, need to stock up on my preg vits and also gonna see about a night-sleep bra, cos they hurt when they flop to the sides! (Flop makes them sound horrid!!). 

Have a fab saturday girls!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

PS...oh i just noticed i graduated to the next flower below!!
Yay!!!
Fairyxx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, congrats on the second flower! Sorry about the nightmares though. Sounds like you got mine, as I had another nightmare free night last night (the second one in aaaages).

But on a much much more exciting note: I swear I just got kicked! On the outside!!! I had my hand resting on my (developing) bump and all of a sudden, there was a little kick! Felt a bit like someone prodding me with their finger, except from inside the bump. :D I know it's sooo early to be feeling this and DH looked a bit doubtful but it was so clear, I'm positive it was a kick! I'm grinning like the Cheshire cat right now. Just wish DH was more excited but he's never reacted much to me saying I feel movement. Maybe once it's more consistent and he can feel it himself. Nevertheless, I'm just so chugged. :cloud9:

Oh, and Fairy: Who's the embarrassing mystery man? Spill!


----------



## Fairybabe

LOL Amyg, only if you promise a bump pic soon!!!
And great news on the kick!!! Yay!!!! V v exciting.

Ok. DOn't laugh. It was Ross Kemp.


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm laughing so hard at the smiley a girl on the October thread just sent me!! This is me:

:holly:

HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

I had to google Ross Kemp, Fairy, but yeah, you totally deserve a bump picture for that. Will take one tomorrow, although I still think it's not that exciting yet. Then again you all don't know my usual flab, so it might look more impressive to you. :haha:

Also, loving your boobs Fairy!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ah but Amyg, we need to see your bump from the start so we can tell you how well you are progressing as time goes on!
You see why i wasn't proud of that dream?? Now if it had been Colin Firth...(from about a decade ago!).


----------



## Dinah

Oh my goodness Fairy, that Ross Kemp dream sounds like a nightmare to me *rofl*

I've seen that smiley before, seems a good one for you right now. I had a good giggle at jet powered boobs!

Carbafe - congrats! Hope yours stay bigger :D

Amyg - it sounds early but if you felt it - you felt it! :happydance: congrats :)

Been having tons of braxton hicks today. DH is getting freaked out :rofl:

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, here goes. Picture of my "bump" and the surrounding flab.:thumbup: Sorry it's such a bad quality, was taken with my ipod against the nursery wall and it turns out I'm nearly as "pastel" as the wall. :haha: Maybe once the sun comes back you'll get a better contrast between us. Anyway, still doesn't look like baby to me. :shrug:

On a much more exciting note: We're off to our gender scan in an hour!!! Have been very nervous about that but doing ok so far. No idea what I want so I guess that helps. Afterwards, we'll buy baby's first proper outfit:happydance:, some materials to make cards for the grandparents-to-be and some chairs for my mum (long story). So we'll probably be away for the rest of the day but I swear I'll update you as soon as I can. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh, no pic Amyg!!
Good luck at the scan!! Still think you are haivng a girl!!! Sooo excited to find out! 
Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Oooh Amyg! I didn't know it was today! Good luck and I also think girl :)


----------



## lilmackate

Amy I can't wait to hear from you! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lilmac, how are you feeling?
My nausea seems to have gone today and i feel quite good! Trying not to worry about feeling good ! :dohh:
Might get around to a pic of all my internet cheapies later! Makes a lovely pic of ever darkening lines! 
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

I'm great miss fairy! Thank you :) I am feeling a little ill but it's a cold... I really dont have pregnancy symptoms but I'm not worried I poas yesterday morning and the line couldn't get any darker :) what bafels me is my progesterone is so high... Why dont my boobies hurt..lol I dont get it. I'm just counting down to the scan...12 days.....5 till last blood draw. 
I hope that you and I both dont get ill ms sucks lol!


----------



## Fairybabe

...isn't it weird? All this symptom stuff. It just seems totally random! Even from hour to hour! With you on the countdown to the scan...11 days for me. Can't come soon enough! Hope your cold goes away and doesn't develop!
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you sweet heart. 11 days.... At least we may see hb! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh i hope so!!!!! I will be the happiest woman on the planet if we do!
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Me too girly! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> D'oh, no pic Amyg!!

Woooops.:wacko: I'll blame that one on pregnancy brain.

So here's my bump picture, along with the card I made for my in-laws.:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 16wks.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









card.jpg
File size: 110.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## membas#1

aww a girl amy! yay! congrats.....and yay for bump pic :)


----------



## carbafe

Aww amy lovely bump pic and a little girl :) :pink: Congratulations !


----------



## Dinah

Thanks for sharing Amyg, you are looking great :thumbup:

Yay I was right for once lol! Congratulations on your little girl :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Woooohooooo! A girl!!! YEAH! Oooh I was right!!! Game on!!

Great pic too Amyg! You are going to have a lovely bump!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

So what's the score this week ladies? Anyone due for appts/scans/testing????

AJ, how are you getting on? Did the eggie ping yet?
Coco, are you still reading this thread?

Lilmac, i was thinking, your progesterone is prob so high cos if you pinged 2 separate eggies then you would have 2 corpus luteums giving out progesterone, not just one. 

We just did a lovely woodland walk with the dogs. It's one we've done loads before, but this time, honestly, my legs feel like jelly, as if i had done the walk ten times at high speed!! Now what's that all about?? Saw a beautiful rainbow coming home too. Soooo pretty. Our spring bulbs are all sprouting too...can't wait to see them come up, i love spring flowers. I can't get enough daffodils. 

Zb, I have decided you must be having a boy!!! Based on the highly technical and accurate theory that Sweetpea is the last one to be told boy, so you must be next!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, Fairy, I like your theory! As scientific as any of them out there I think. Quite curious to see how long it's going to be right for.:D

My poor little girl had to endure quite a lot of poking today by the way. She was lying at a bad angle, sitting up, facing towards my spine, so the sonographer kept poking her until she finally moved. My poor belly as well! It was so amazing to see though, she was waving her arms and sucking her thumb (hope we get that habit broken once she's here). And she's BIG now. I'm so glad we went for the scan. Oh and afterwards, DH picked out LO's first dress. :cloud9:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw, you just made me get teary Amyg!! THat's so cute!!! Your baby girl's daddy picking the dress!!!! That's so beautiful. Oh that's it, i'm really gone now! Soooo glad you had such a lovely scan experience!
Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

PS Amyg, i have guessed correctly on all of them so far!


----------



## zb5

Yay Amygdala, a little GIRL! :D So glad the scan went well (despite all the poking and prodding). And a very nice bump pic as well.

Fairy, I too am having a pretty symptom-free weekend. It's weird and of course it makes me worry, but I'm trying not to. My legs also felt like jelly when I went for a walk yesterday though, not sure if it's because of pregnancy or because I haven't been exercising much recently!

The only exciting thing coming up for me is yesterday I ordered one of those home dopplers. It should be delivered in a week or so. Some ladies say they can find the heartbeat as early as 8 1/2 weeks so I really hope I'm lucky! Have any of you tried them? My next scan is in 17 days, so a week after Fairy and lil's (not that I'm counting or anything...) I hope the doppler can give me some peace of mind in the meantime, but if not, at least it should be a fun toy to play with.


----------



## zb5

P.S. Fairy, very scientific! About as scientific as all the reasons I'm thinking boy for myself. (Two friends said they saw me with a boy, one of which had previously said girl, so something must have changed her mind! And then I walked into a public bathroom and the lighting made it look like I was getting a mustache - clearly that means I'm having a boy.)

P.P.S. Amygdala, you should post a pic of LO's first dress! I agree it is so cute to think of your DH picking it out. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Zb5, thanks for the reassurance re symptoms, or lack of!

Re dopplers, from what i've read i think it unlikely you;ll hear anything before about 10wks. So PLEASE don't panic if you can't hear anything yet. When i saw the midwife first time around, she was dead against people having the home kits, as if folk can't find the hearbeat they get super stressed. DH is dead against me getting one (i think he knows i would spend the whole day with it glued to my tummy and get nothing done!). However my acupuncturist has one from her pregnancies which she says she will lend me. I think if we don't have to pay for it DH won't mind so much! Apparetnyl there can be a knack to finding the hb initially, but once you know how to do it then it's easy enough. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I so understand the worry if you're feeling well for a while but Fairy's right, symptoms are so random. I didn't try a doppler myself because I was worried about getting obsessive about it and listening in all the time. They send sound and I just didn't want to bother LO all the time. :D But yeah, I've heard of people finding HB at 9ish weeks. Just remember that it's early and you might not find it till 12 or even 14 weeks, even with everything being just fine. So please don't worry if you can't find it just yet. Only 4 weeks (-ish) for you until 2nd trimester! How cool! Can't believe how fast time is going right now!!! How's your thesis going by the way? Are you planning to be finished before LO arrives? I'm about to finish data collection but I have a loooooong way to go and will probably need another half year or so once LO is here.


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb5, a friend of mine says when she was preg with her son she had to shave her legs LOADS, whereas with her daughter, she didn't!


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> And then I walked into a public bathroom and the lighting made it look like I was getting a mustache - clearly that means I'm having a boy.

 :haha: Amazing! I bet you're right!


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, time is NOT going fast right now!!!!! Every day is taking FOREVER from where i'm sitting!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oooh Amyg congrats on the little girly! 

Looks like we need some more boys around here :haha:


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> Zb5, a friend of mine says when she was preg with her son she had to shave her legs LOADS, whereas with her daughter, she didn't!

lol!! I do feel like I've been shaving my armpits way too often, especially since it's winter and no one will see them!

I also don't want to become obsessive with the doppler, which is the only thing that made me hesitate on buying it. I don't want to be a worrywart mom once my kid is born, so why should I now? Er, too late, I am worrying! Anyway, I am trying to think of it as sort of a gamble. Either I will hear the heartbeat which will be awesome, or I won't and it won't mean anything. There is no real negative result unless I bring it on myself by having unrealistic expectations. Also I couldn't help myself as I like sciency gadgets!


----------



## membas#1

i don't have to shave as often since pregnant :) either that or i just don't care! i don't even think i shave once a week right now....

woke up at 8:30 today--slept pretty good for the most part. stayed in bed til 10:30 just daydreaming and watching a documentary on netflix (pregnant in america). was lovely to just relax and enjoy the quiet. DH slept and slept and slept--we both got that cold so I think he needed it. he's finally awake, now that it's noon :)


----------



## zb5

Sounds like a nice morning membas. :thumbup: Was it a good documentary?

Amygdala, in response to your question, my thesis is going oookaaaay. :wacko: I gave up on my original May timeline because I don't think I can make it. But I still plan to finish before baby's born (August-ish). I am having a lot of trouble motivating myself right now though. My current plan is to finish in August and hopefully have my advisor hire me as a postdoc/staff member for a month or two before baby's born (pretty common in my field). That way I can get health insurance for myself and baby, and when I leave I can keep it through COBRA. I haven't talked to my advisor about it yet, hopefully once I do, she will agree, and it will feel more real and will help motivate me to finish!

If it doesn't work out, I have two other plans for how to get health insurance for baby and me, but this seems like the best option. So finishing before baby is born is really important. You would think that would help me get my ass in gear but so far I have been spending lots of time daydreaming about babies and napping... "recovering from Australia" is what I call it, but that was two weeks ago now!


----------



## Shey

Seems like so far this year is the year of the girls.


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> P.P.S. Amygdala, you should post a pic of LO's first dress! I agree it is so cute to think of your DH picking it out. :)

Your wish is my command!
 



Attached Files:







Lena's Dress.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg, that dress is gorgeous!!! So cute! Girly, but not sickly girly! Your DH has good taste.

AFM, well, peed on my last clearblue, and from last weds saying 2-3 weeks since conception, it's movedup to 3+weeks since conception! YAY!!!!!! Today is exactly 3 wks since conception. So pleased! 10 days til the scan. Come on, hurry up! Still not feeling sicky today, but boobs super sore and a bit tired (me that is, not the boobs!). 

Zb5, hope you get your thesis done in time! You can do it! Go girl!

How is everyone else today?

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

Amy that dress is just too adorable.

Fairy that is awsome can't wait . im really happy for you girlie

zb how are you feeling?


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Shey, how are things with you?


----------



## Shey

good. had to take LO to the doctor this morning. He has pink eye and a cold, so I kept him home from daycare today.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw poor Jayden! Hope he gets over it soon and doesn't drive you nuts in the meantime!!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Fairy. I hope things go good for you and your baby


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, ladies, question:
Our little girls name is going to be Helena Katharina (and you know her last name from my emails). Now I know that Katharina is unusual for an English speaking country, it's after my grandmother and pronounced Kah-ter-ree-na. But my doubts concern Helena. We want to pronounce it Helen-ah, like Helena Bonham Carter. One of the reasons I like it is that it is classic and traditional, not too common, but firmly not "out there" either. Except that my MIL had to ask 3 times until she understood and SIL's first response was "oh, that's unusual". Is it??? I really thought it'd be a name everyone will recognize immediately and without much explanation. Am I totally wrong about that? In Germany it works fine as a traditional, yet not overused name. But now I'm unsure, as I'm not a UK native. Does Helena really sound that exotic to UK ears? US and other opinions are welcome too obviously. I'm just a bit disappointed because we thought so hard about her name and were so proud to have come up with something that, in our minds, was beautiful but didn't sound like we were trying to be overly "creative". Now I worry that people will hear her name and think we're trying too hard. What do you think?
(Be honest but kind though, as we're set on the name)


----------



## Fairybabe

That's a lovely name. And no it's not THAT unusual. I had a colleague called Helena, except she pronounced He lee na. Now that confused me. If everyone on telly can manage Helena Bonham Carter, then joe average will manage too. You are right in that it's not that common, but like you, i like the idea of a name that won't be called 6 times in the class register at school. So great choice! Pretty, yet elegant. And the kind of name that will be cute as a kid, but also works as an adult. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

I love the name. I might of pronounced it incorrectly at first without the explanation--I might have said more like Heh-Lee-nah with a stronger E sound, but I do like Helen-ah pronunciation better! 

You should name her what you want to. We've had all sorts of "huh"? when we mention a couple of our names and my mom has also had a hard time with the pronunciation of a couple of them...and we've even been told "that's unusual" or "gosh, with that last name she'll have a very long name"...i'm kind of like--and? what's your point. 

It's a beautiful name. I think with a lot of names, like some we've chosen, you may just get people pronouncing it wrong like I might have initially....but there's really no harm in that once you correct people :) US folks might pronounce it more correctly since Helena is the capital city of Montana and it's pronounced Helen-ah. :)

Hope you are all well. I've been reading just not posting much right now. Think DH and I are going through some stuff...trying to just work on a better "us" before we become a "three" :) 

LO dropped last night behind my pelvic bone...so much pressure this morning...I think she has moved up and out again but last night and this morning felt really different.

Wishing all of you lovely ladies a good evening :)


----------



## membas#1

erg double post!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Membas, it makes sense that you and DH need to work on stuff right now. The focus on the arrival of your LO must bring everything into sharp focus and you are probably a bit nervous individually and as a couple. It's great you two are recognising when you need to work stuf through. 

I sooooo reckon your baby girl is going to come a bit early!!! OMG look at you 37 weeks!!! WOWzers. I'm so excited for you!! 

Fairy xx


----------



## membas#1

yep--full term baby here :) yay! i guess according to my doctor's chart she's full term wednesday based on their EDD but mine is based on EDD of 3/21. 

i'm starting to think she might come early too...guess we'll see! :) hope not too early though cuz wouldn't mind a few more weeks with just DH and I to work on some of this stuff...although I know whenever she comes it will be magical for us regardless.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala - love the dress and the name! I basically agree with membas, I think everyone will recognize it as a traditional name, especially in written form, but might get confused initially with pronunciation. In fact, I am currently confused because I thought Helena Bonham Carter pronounced her name He-LAY-nah? vs. the Montana city which is HEH-lena. Hmm, not sure.

In any case, I have spent my entire life with a name with unclear pronunciation AND spelling! I love my name though and it is only slightly annoying to have the pronunciation issues. I have finally, at the age of 28, figured out that I can use DH's name when I call and order takeout. I have also considered using a pseudonym for takeout which I think would be fun. :)

But anyway, back to your name, I think it really achieves what you said, it looks and sounds traditional without being very common. It does have a bit of a vague non-English sound to it (especially Katharina), which I actually really like! I think everyone will recognize it as a traditional name though, and I would not say it's "out there" at all. So that's my perspective from the US. :)

Shey, hope your LO is feeling better!

Fairy, good job on the Clearblue! Looks like they were designed just for you. :)

membas, 37 weeks, WOW! Good that you and DH are going to work through some things now, before baby comes. I think my DH and I are going to need to do that soon. He has been trying so hard to be a good husband now that I'm pregnant and I think we both are ignoring his needs a little. I am really enjoying being pampered but my first tri symptoms haven't even been that bad, and I feel I am taking advantage a little. I can feel him getting sick of it so I think I should tell him to save the pampering for when I have a giant belly to carry around. :)

Anyway, thanks everyone for asking how I am feeling. I am actually feeling pretty good! A bit bloated and gassy today, I think I have found one of the culprits is prunes. So no more prunes for me, I will have to get my fiber in other forms. Also a bit tired in general, I have been taking some naps which I don't do very often.

Good night ladies, hope you all had good days. This concludes my novel!


----------



## lilmackate

I love the name! :) super cute! And some people will say huh even if it was a name like stacey...lol or katie.... Some people just do that.


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all for the reassurance! I do love her name, I'm just a bit disappointed with DH's family's reaction. He confessed last night that SIL's actual words were "that's odd".:growlmad: Aaaaanyway, you're all right, I shouldn't listen. And Helena is lovely. 
(Just by the way: Helena Bonham Carter is Helena like ours, at least here. Maybe US media pronounce her differently?)

Membas, I think it's such a good thing to read that you and DH are so aware of your needs as a couple. I'm sure you'll be just fine. I also understand the baby "deadline" but it's not like you need to be the perfect couple/parents/people when she arrives. You can always sort out the odd wrinkle in your relationship afterwards and I'm sure there'll be new ones to sort as well. You sound like you have a very stable base though, so I'm sure you'll sort whatever needs sorting. Can't believe your little girl's full term now! Can't wait to see her!

Zb5, I know the feeling of taking advantage. I have a bit of a guilt complex about it too. But friends have told me, quite rightly, that I AM doing a lot of work atm, between the nausea and tiredness and aches and pains. And DH assures me that he actually likes doing things for me/us because it makes him feel like he can have an active and important role in this pregnancy. Which is true, I don't think I could do it without him. So I'd say by all means do as much as you can for DH, spoil him all you like while you can, but don't feel guilty because he's doing things for you.

Fairy and Lilmac, one day closer to your scans!!! :happydance:

AJ, are you still egg-hunting or already in that annoying 2ww? I think of you a lot. Must be a bit difficult now that so many ttc summer 10 girls are pregnant. But don't forget you joined us a bit later, I'm sure your time will come. Hopefully this month! :dust:

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Single digit days to the scan! Yeah!

Zb5, yuck for the bloating. I'm not too gassy but last few days I think i've been a little bit constipated. Going to crack open the tinned prunes today. I'm glad you say you are feeling good, one beacuse it's good to know you are feeling good, but two, cos it reminds me that not feeling hideous the whole time can also be normal!

Woke up feeling pretty blah this morning (horrid taste in mouth, bit sicky) but one cup of tea seems to have done the trick!! Hurrah! But the ole boobs seem to be taking the brunt of it still. How can they be so sore? Brushed my engagement ring on my nipple when undressing last night and oucheeeee! Mad!.

Amyg, I hope you are sleeping well, cos you seems to have passed your dreams to me! Well, in fairness, just plain WEIRD, and a little bit disturbing, ok, A LOT disturbing, here is last night's offering: I was preparing a room that i think was meant to be my bedroom, for a man to come over and pay for sex??? WTF???? Now where the hell did that come from????? It was very vivid and i woke up feeling really disturbed and unsettled. ZB5 i want your pancake dreams instead!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Stupid computer! I hadn't finihsed. Was gonna ask Lilmack how are you doing? When are your next bloods etc?

ANd something else, but now my brain has gone. Doh. 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Lol, Fairy, last night I dreamed of tortellini!! :haha: To be fair, it was a flavor that I don't like.

Guess we know what's on my mind... I hope to pass these dreams on to the rest of you, and you don't need to return the favor. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, Fairy, that really doesn't sound like a restful night. My dreams have actually really become less stressful. Still very vivid and WEIRD but the nightmares seem to be much less frequent. Hope yours pass soon. Or turn into tortellini dreams!


----------



## lilmackate

Lol last night I dreamed I was chasing bugs bunny!


----------



## Dinah

Some strange and funny dreams here! Sorry yours wasn't very nice Fairy, hope they improve! w00t for single digits :happydance:

My dream last was all about DH... ahem.... :blush:

Been off work since last Friday with my hip/pelvis pain but mostly gone now so heading in tmw. Hpoing it will be ok.

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack! Bugsbunny!!! LOL!!! I would happily settle for that or torellini!!! 

OK, had some cramping here today, fairly strong for about an hour or so, gone now. THat's ok right???? ANd around the same time got hit by such a wave of tiredness and exhaustion i lay down and went to sleep for an hour!! That's gotta be good. Today is my first day wihtout peeing on anykind of stick. Only got a few cheapies left so trying to wean myself off. THey aren't really going to get any darker, i guess it's jsut to check they aren't getting lighter now! I swing between "all is fine" and "waht if the scan is bad news?". I am doing my own head in!

Dinah, the pelvic pain sounds fairly grim. Hope it stays away. Stuff work. 

Carbafe? How you doing?

AJ? How did the egg chasing go? Are you in the 2ww?

Sweetpea, hope you are ok? DId you have another check up/scan today/yesteray?

Membas....hang in there!

My stupid computer gave up the ghost today. One minute it was fine. Few minutes later, totally and utterly dead. Spoke to my Bro in law, who is a computer geek, and he says it sounds like the fans have died, and will probably be cheaper to replace than repair. (Am currently on DH's!). Am sooooo teed off. I just don't have the money for a new laptop at the mo, but i am so reliant on it for everyyhing. Oh and of course all my accounts, lots of important business info etc is on the one that died. Tho BIL reassures me we should be able to retrieve it from the hard drive. I hope so or i'm doomed!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Fairy i am in the 2ww, just chilling out and keeping busy.


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck AJ!!!! Rooting for you! Hope you are feeling ok in youself.
Fairy x


----------



## Shey

Wow you ladies have some weird dreams but that's ok, I dreamt last night of being in a jacuzzi in the back of a stretch limo shouting I've got ding dongs.


----------



## membas#1

early in pregnancy i often dreamt about my OB being my best friend--we were pals...it was so strange. i had some nightmares too although couldn't recollect any of them if i tried...also had some good :sex: dreams too...but lately the dreams are not as vivid...think it's more common earlier and in 2nd tri. i think most of my more vivid were in 2nd tri. i've also dreamt of chocolate--alot. :haha:


----------



## zb5

I'm liking the dream conversation! Everyone has such interesting dreams. Shey, I want yours next, that sounds like fun. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, Shey, classy! :haha:

Lilmac, the Bugs Bunny dream sounds like more fun than most others here.

Mine are usually quite vivid and elaborate (since getting pregnant anyway) and I can remember them lots but they tend to be more scary/stressful/tedious than funny. Although, *knocksonwood*, the last few nights have been nightmare free. The randomness is quite amazing though. Last night I dreamed 3 whole talks at a conference (about the rainforrest I think?), followed by a live-on-stage rendition of "Married with Children". Other dreams have included going to an amusement park in London with a Russian style church/castle in it, watching a Foo Fighters gig with Kurtz Cobain while tasting Starbucks teas and doing origami, fighting zombies with scissors, oh and my favourite: being Leonard from "The Big Bang Theory". What gives???

On a more serious note, please try not to worry Fairy! I know it must be so hard. But you're doing everything right. You've got no reason to worry at the moment. Your tests looked awesome, I'm sure bloodwork and your early scan will confirm. I had LOTS of AF type cramping on and off and so far, everything seems to be perfect. Cramping alone isn't a problem, neither is a little spotting, it's just together that they can be a bad sign. I'm so sure this is your forever baby and I'm just willing time to go quickly for you to get safe out of first tri. Hang in there, it will get easier! :hugs:

Lilmac, how are you doing with the pma?

Zb5, have you received and tried out your doppler yet? 

Dinah, hope your hip doesn't give you too much grief. Fairy's right, stuff work! But I hope you feel better soon!

Membas, how are you? Hospital bag packed? House ready for your little girl? Can't believe how close you are now!

AFM, I'm starting to look forward to having the house to ourselves from Friday. My cousin's been lovely to have around but it'll also be nice to not have to share my bathroom. Pregnancy and sharing bathrooms don't seem to mix. :D Won't be for long though. My parents are visiting in a week and a half and after that, we have a friend stay for a few weeks until her house is ready. Works out well though, as we'll be in the states for two if those weeks, so she's house- and cat-sitting. Wish this place gad a second bathroom...


----------



## Fairybabe

All these dreams are great! Well i'm happy with mine today! This time it was a rude dream, but involving DH!! Hurrah! No weirdy actors. Only prob is the real life DH woke me up just at the best bit! D'oh. Also had an odd dream about being on a bus trying to get to primary school, wearing a blue school uniform! Random! 

Well, my poor laptop is with an IT company, hopefully fixable, and if not, then at least data retrievable from the harddrive. I'm a bit jiggered if it's not. But hey, it's given me something else to obsess over today! 
Thanks for the reassurance AMyg, i've done reasonably well up to the last 2 days and now i keep convincing myself that i don't feel pregnant and that the scan will see it's gone. And there's still 8 days to go. I will be a complete headcase by next thurs!! I know it's the fear of the last two times repeating themselves that's talking. So hard to shake it! Wishing for a crystal ball here!

Sweetpea, hope you are doing ok? 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, ladies, especially those who undersatnd sciency stuff!!! 
I just found out that my hcg levels on 18dpo were 1912 iu/l. Most of the stuff i can find talks about mIU/ml. How do i convert? I found one site that said the conversion is just divide by 1. So i,.e it's the same number for both measurements???
My hcg on 9dpo was borderline, but i don't know the number! Trying to work out if this is good news or not!! Help!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

OK, I have found online that the conversion for hcg iu/l to mIU/ml is a coversion rate of 1, so it works out the same. Also found that a borderline hcg blood test classes as between 5-25. So given mine was borderline on 9 dpo, and on 18dpo it was 1912, that makes a doubling rate of anywhere between 1 and 1.4 days. OH MY WORD. THis is excellent news i think!
Lilmack, looks like you aren't the only one wondering about how many are in there?! 

Oh and my progesterone level is 128nmol/l, up from 27!! Hurrah! And as far as i can tell, within a very normal ref range. So i go back to see the doc next weds to confirm my progesterone dosage is currently ok, with that number, i'm guessing it's just fine. 

Yay!!! Oh and in case you are wondering how i got the numbers from the woman, i begged her!! She said i wasn't to tell anyone!! Bless her! So much for what the doc said about it not having numbers attached! Who cares?

I'm all a flutter now!!!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Aww Fairy---those numbers are great! I am sitting here trying to recall my hcg numbers...i may have to go check my journal as i know when i reached about 2000 they said i could have an ultrasound as they should see something and that's when we saw the yolk sac i think, or maybe we saw the embryo then. Gonna go have a look and see if I recorded it in my journal!

Amy--yeah i'd want my house back too--as nice as it is to have family and friends we only have 1 bathroom too and i'd get tired of sharing my space :)

Gonna check on tickets for my sister's travel today. i'm so excited! I've lived in the PNW for 10 years and she's never been able to come see me--it's not cheap to fly here always and she has 2 kids so it's hard for her to get away by herself....so much fun!

Doctor's appt later today--strep b results and hopefully a cervix check! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck at the doc's Membas!! 

Agree re the 1 bathroom making the house feel smaller when there are more people in it! We only have one, and the toilet is in the bathroom too, so if someone takes a long shower and you need to pee, it's not fun!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--just thought I'd let you know--I checked my journal notes and my 20 DPO hcg was right around 2000+, and my 23 DPO ultrasound showed my gestational sac. Two weeks later at 7 weeks, my ultrasound showed heartbeat :)

You are so good to go on those numbers! :yipee:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks for checking Membas! That's really reassuring! And you have just one in there too so that's great! I'm really hoping there is a chance to see a heartbeat at my scan next week. I'll be 6+3 acc to ov, 6+6 according to LMP. I'm feeling much reassured by Friday's numbers! 

Lilmack, are yours still doubling every half day? 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, what brilliant numbers!!! :happydance: Hope they'll keep you some resemblance of sane until next week. I know how hard it is to not let the worry take over! If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you with the last one? If you don't want to answer, just don't, I understand. Just wondering whether you might feel a bit better once you get past that, I certainly did.


----------



## Fairybabe

It's ok Amyg, i was 18dpo with the second one, so really early, and my hcg read 3 on that day, so this time is a serious improvement!!!! First was 10wks based on ov. So yes, really glad i'm past the milestone of the 2nd m/c, but will be glad when I've sailed past the first and had the 12wk scan. 
Yes, am feeling much reassured by those numbers. Thank goodness for the lovely lady who broke the rules!
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Weird fairy lol my numbers for 18dpo yesterday were 1924 my double rate has slowed it was 1.1 day and now its 1.7 I'm currently stressed though my progesterone fell from 57.7 to 23.4 I start supplements tonight....oh and I get an ultrasound on friday!


----------



## carbafe

Fairy glad you managed to get the numbers sneekily :) and that they are so high !

AJ fxed for you this month.

Amy you should get a special pregnant lady pass for the toilet :haha:

Your all having some very strange dreams :) I think my dreams have become less vivid the last few weeks plus I think I am so tired I just lie down and fall straight asleep !

I thought baby might have started to drop down today but not sure. I have had a weird pressure in my pelvis today and was waddling a wee bit and DH and I think the bump looks a different shape. Today is our weekly pic day so we can compare to last weeks and see. 

My baby name book arrived today as we still can't decide on names. DH decided it would be easier with a book but all we have done is look for the funny ones :) So it is still baby for now :) 

DH named our rabbit and his name is Bunnybob Snugglepants .... but we call him Snug. So I will need to keep my vito handy for the baby names :haha: In fact Snug has just come to sit beside me on the sofa so he says hi :flower:

Also I finish up for Maternity leave a week today !


----------



## Fairybabe

THat's spooky that our numbers are so close Lil! 

Don't worry about the rate slowing a bit, 1.7 days as a doubling time is still super fast.
No idea re your progesterone levels tho, but at least the pessaries should raise it again. 
I;m not going to tell you not to stress tho, cos I'm the world's worst at not stressing. 
At least they have fwded your ultrasound to fri so you can see what's going on. 

When are they next checking your bloods then?

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Carbafe, one week to maternity leave!!! THat's brilliant! Bet you can't wait to put your feet up. 

Did you finsihe painting the house?
Good luck with baby names...your bunny name is cute! 

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Yes looking forward to taking it easy for a few weeks :) Painting is all finished just unpacking to do now. We have done a lot but have all of our books and dvds left and we have a silly amount. Need to get some more storage and maybe even get rid of some ! I will have lots to keep me amused with my time off before LO arrives


----------



## membas#1

1 week to maternity leave does sound nice carbafe! I hope you get some relaxing time in! you've been hard at work moving during this pregnancy--time to rest :)

So--i know i expressed concern over this on this thread, so you'll all be happy to know (well I'm happy to know, so I just assume you'll all be just as happy as I am :haha:) that my Strep B test was NEG! yay! I know not a big deal to most people as they'd just take the antibiotics...but it was a big deal for DH and I as we were going to decline the treatment--so, now no worries!

The rest of my OB appt was good. no changes in cervix from last week--still 1 cm, soft and mid position. I was hoping for a progression but whatever, it's early still :) All other checks good too. She had a feel around of baby and said she's guessing 8 pounds and some change on weight if i don't go over by much...that's about what I think too...not too small not too big :) 

making dinner tonight but waiting for DH to get home at 8pm to eat...i'm hungry. But i'm gonna wait cuz he's picking up potatoes so we can make homemade mashed pots. That will go great with the meatloaf i made and the sauteed mushrooms. It's a meat and potaotes kind of night--comfort meal for us both ;) Times are okay--i mean we are still feeling distant but we aren't being cold to each other and I'm not as emotional which helps him greatly. So--just one day at a time and a little space and time to reflect and hopefully grow closer. 

Oh--OB offered to sweep my membranes next week or the week after if I want. Going ot talk to DH tonight and think I might be interested in doing it around 39 weeks. Can't hurt (i don't think). need to read up on pros and cons (if there are any).

Hope you are all well....can't wait for you newly pregnant ladies to get your scans soon and see that all is going well with LOs!


----------



## Shey

Congrats to you ladies, now it's AJ and me left.


----------



## membas#1

Shey--do you have timeline hopes with Scott and having a LO or are things still so early that you are just seeing what happens?


----------



## zb5

Yay Fairy and lil, great numbers both of you! Looking forward to your scans! Mine is still a full 2 weeks away.

Carbafe, hooray for almost being out on maternity leave! I think your bunny's name is super cute, but I agree you should keep veto power for baby's name. :haha:

Dinah, hope your hip feels better soon.

membas, yay for no group B strep! I learn new things each time one of you ladies reaches another milestone, I didn't even know group B strep existed until you mentioned it.

I got my doppler in the mail today, but haven't had any luck finding baby's heartbeat. :( I'm a little disappointed but not letting it worry me. It took me a while to even find my own heartbeat so I'm not really confident in the equipment or my skills...


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I think it's still reeeaaaally early to find a heartbeat. It'll be there but cab be difficult to pick up at that stage, even with an ultrasound machine, let alone a Doppler. It'd be nice of course if you found it, but I wouldn't worry if you don't for at least another 6 weeks or so.

Carbafe, congrats on reaching mat leave! Take it easy and enjoy some rest!

Membas, sooooo glad your strep b turned out negative. I can imagine that being a big load off your mind. I'm currently slightly worried that they might find a UTI in my sample, because I have one most of the time and would rather not take antibiotics for it as it'll just come back anyway. But we'll see. Also need to do some more research on whether mild utis can be a problem in themselves.

Shey, are you planning to ttc soon? To be honest, I'd never trust a man I'd been with less than at least a few years enough to want to have a baby with him. That's just me of course. But do you worry about whether he's going to be there long-term?


----------



## membas#1

Amy--I use this anytime I feel something funky going on with urinary tract or vaginal area...it's great and works wonders. It's all probiotics so you are just increasing your healthy bacteria. I can feel a difference in just a few days. What I do is take them orally and also break open a capsule and spread a little down below--the bacteria will get to the right place either way...the 2nd way is quicker for existing problems. Usually once I break a capsule open I don't want to waste it and don't use as much topically, so I sprinkle the rest in a glass of water and drink it.

I've used these several times throughout this pregnancy when I'm feeling a little imbalanced.....used them in the few weeks before my strep b test too to encourage more of the healthy bacteria (not that strep b is unhealthy bacteria--just can be a risk for baby). 
https://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-womens-care-25-billion.html


----------



## carbafe

Amy loved the pic :) 

I have thought I had a slight UTI a few times recently and I have drank lots of cranberry juice and it seems to have done the trick. 

Dinah hope your hips are feeling better ! I had some hip pain around 18 weeks and it was soo uncomfortable but luckily once I got a support pillow for my legs at night it pretty much went away. I do get all stiff when I have been sitting at my desk at work and hobble like an old lady when i get up :haha: 
Have you managed to get some physio treatment ? I remember them mentioning that it was available at an early midwife appointment. 

Membas how much longer do you have left at work ? I remember you said you were winding down but working till quite late.


----------



## Amygdala

membas#1 said:


> I've used these several times throughout this pregnancy when I'm feeling a little imbalanced.....used them in the few weeks before my strep b test too to encourage more of the healthy bacteria (not that strep b is unhealthy bacteria--just can be a risk for baby).
> https://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-womens-care-25-billion.html

Thanks Membas! I think I might give those (or something similar) a try. I'm actually in the states in April. Would you happen to know if I can buy those in a shop/pharmacy or whether they're mail-order only?


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening Ladies,
Hoping everyone is well and happy. 

Well, i prob won't be online after tomorrow morn until Sun eve, as i'm going on a training course this weekend, so i might seem a bit quiet.

One week today i'll have had my scan! Yeah!

Great news on the strep B test Membas. One less thing to worry about. Re having a sweep, am i right in thinking that if you have a sweep and baby wasn't actually wanting to come out, you would end up being induced with some form of oxytocin? If so, i've read that the use of synthetic oxytocin actually inhibits the production of your own oxytocin, which is imortant for bonding with the baby and linked to milk production as well i think. Also, i've read that the process of natural hormone release that takes place in your body as you shift naturally into labour also impacts on the oxytocin in baby, and impacts on their ability to bond as well. Hope you don't think i'm sticknig my nose in, but thought i'd put that out there as i know how keen you are to keep things natural. Don't get me wrong, if there is medical reason to speed things along, i'm all for it, but there seems to be a lot more subtle processes invovled in the whole childbirth stuff than i think we are all really aware of. Glad you are having the acupuncture tho, as that has been linked to less need for synthetic oxytocin! 

Amyg, hope the probiotic stuff works for you! 

Felt a bit sicky this evening, which was a relief!! 

Have a good night all

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

There's a piece on BBC news health today, about a study that has come out showing previous miscarriage/pregnancy loss is linked to higher levels of anxiety/depression in subsequent pregnancies. Really???? What an absolute shocker!!!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> I've used these several times throughout this pregnancy when I'm feeling a little imbalanced.....used them in the few weeks before my strep b test too to encourage more of the healthy bacteria (not that strep b is unhealthy bacteria--just can be a risk for baby).
> https://www.renewlife.com/ultimate-flora-womens-care-25-billion.html
> 
> Thanks Membas! I think I might give those (or something similar) a try. I'm actually in the states in April. Would you happen to know if I can buy those in a shop/pharmacy or whether they're mail-order only?Click to expand...

I buy them at our natural food store down the street :) I bet you can find them if you call around to some of the natural food stores. Where are you going to be?


----------



## membas#1

Re the sweep--it's not actually breaking waters, so if nothing happens then nothing happens...but if they accidently break your waters in the process (which studies have shown is not very common) then yes, you could risk getting into a position where you break waters before ready. What' I've decided after thinking last night is that there's no reason for me to rush this. I have an appointment on my due date at 40 weeks. If at that time I want her to do a sweep then I'll do it....it's common practice for midwives as it's considered a more "natural" way to induce but most don't offer til you are late or if you are having a really big baby. My friend was swept twice with no results (before her due date because of blood pressure), my doula swept one with no result (past her due date). So it may or may not cause you to start labor. The process of sweeping membranes is where the OB/MW goes in and separates the amnitoic sac from the bottom of the uterus/cervix--without breaking the sac. This causes your body to release it's own prostaglandins in the hopes that it will kick start labor. WHen it works for people it works within 48 hours or not at all. That's why we wont' be doing it before 40 weeks. There's no rush and quite frankly i plan to work at least part time until the week I turn 40 weeks...unless she comes on her own naturally.

Definitely don't mind the input fairy! We are trying to keep things as natural as possible and that's one of the first things I looked up was if we sweep and nothing happens then what--as we don't want Pitocin (synthetic oxytocin). So no worries there unless waters break and then nothing happens for a long time. We just aren't going to mess with it right now. Plus, I want time with DH before baby comes if we can. So why rush it?

Carbafe--I'm winding down in that I don't have as many responsibilities at work but I"m still working each day. If she doesn't come early my last day of work will likely be March 18. She's due 23rd (21st by my ticker).
:)


----------



## Shey

Amy normally I would wait 6 months but being i've never really techincally been with a guy physically for that long before so I usually give a couple a months before ttc. Being that I've knwn Scott for 13 yrs feels right to me. I knw how he is and knw that he will always be there for me and my son and for our future kids.


----------



## zb5

Hey Fairy, we must be on the same nausea schedule! I hadn't really felt nauseous since last Friday and today it kicked back in again. Not too bad, just enough to tell it's still there.

On the subject of UTI's, I think I mentioned that the reason I went in for my first doctor's appt at 6 weeks was because I thought I had a UTI. The doctor said that based on their in-office test it did look like a UTI, so she gave me a prescription for antibiotics. But then she called 2 days later and said when they sent my urine out to a lab it came back negative so I was supposed to stop the antibiotics. What are the two tests?? I'm not sure, I just did what she said and it seemed to go away on its own.

I once had a UTI that I didn't treat and it went up to my kidneys and I had a kidney infection. Not recommended! So after that experience I always tried to get my UTI's treated, but about half the time the doctors would say the tests were negative. I finally stopped worrying so much about it and since then any UTIs I've had have gone away on their own. But the one I had at 6 weeks was pretty painful and I figured pregnancy is no time to let these things go and risk another kidney infection. :shrug: Oh well, I guess I was wrong again. UTIs and yeast infections both are very confusing and I feel like half the time they go away on their own...

Aaanyways, enough of that!

Shey, how is everything with Scott? Is he spoiling you like he should? :) I think DH and I are going to the movies this weekend, we don't go very often but I got a coupon for cheap movie tickets.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay my babies sac the doctor saw the yolk too! Lol cayden said "where mommy the hole?" Lol I measured exactly 5wks!
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-04 09.41.35.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zb5

Yay lil!!! That is so great. So that means only one baby, right? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hooray for a good scan, Lilmac! Any idea when your next one might be?


----------



## lilmackate

Lol 1 so far! I have another scan in 1 week! :)


----------



## zb5

Wow, that's great that they are keeping such a good eye on you lil! I still have to wait 12 more days and they are draaaagggging...

So is there still a chance there's more than one and they just haven't seen it yet? Not that one wouldn't be fabulous on its own!


----------



## lilmackate

Yea there is still a chance but I doubt it and I'm so happy I see one healthy babe. :) the only reason I'm being so taken care of is because all of my miscarriages...insurance covers it now. I can't wait till next week!


----------



## zb5

Well I'm glad they're taking such good care of you and baby. :) Do you like the new doctor?


----------



## membas#1

congrats lil! looks like a great start for 5 weeks!

hope everyone else is doing well. it's 6am on saturday--i shouldn't be awake, but i am (sigh). woke at 5. oh well i can sleep in later if i go back to sleep...yay for saturday. :)

this weekend we are getting the car seat in and our hospital bags packed--then we are ready :) things at home are settling down some with DH so that's nice. he gave me a really nice hug last night and said 'you know i really do love you, just sometimes i'm gonna be distant' i appreciated that--sometimes i'm distant too. hoping we'll spend some time together this weekend in our efforts to reconnect a bit. no news on the baby front--more pressure below and lots of period cramping yesterday (have had this on and off for weeks but getting a bit more intense--could be BHs or just things getting ready).

happy weekend :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Aw Lil so happy to see baby snuggled in in your pic! ZB can't wait for your next scan :)

Membas, sounds like things might be gearing up a bit more for you, hope for your sake she stays put at least a little longer so you can get some things finished and have a little time to relax before she makes her arrival!


----------



## lilmackate

Thanks Ladies!!!
ZB I love my new doctor!!!! :) He wasn't going to see my until 6weeks but since I was panicking He took me in a week sooner!!!!! I go back 6,7,8,10,12 weeks for more ultra sounds!! :) WOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome to the once-a-week scan club! I think that if I didn't have that to look forward to every week I would go insane on bedrest... I am usually just counting down the days until I get to go see him again :) They are doing a growth scan Tuesday so an extra long one, yay! Can't wait to see how big he is!


----------



## zb5

Yay, I'm glad you like your doctor lil! That's so important. I like my doc too.

membas, do you think DH is worried/afraid about becoming a father? I'm sure it's really normal and I'm glad you two are working some things out. Everybody is distant sometimes.

AFM, I am going crazy here waiting for my 10 week scan. I don't know why, but today I am extra worried and just want to see baby and make sure everything is okay. It feels like it's been so long since the last scan (2.5 weeks). The doppler isn't helping. I'm not worried that I haven't found the heartbeat yet, I know that's normal. I was just really hoping I would so I would have that extra reassurance right now. lil, Sweetpea, once a week scans sound nice right now. But I know you two have both gone through a lot - you deserve the extra scans!

I think I just need to distract myself. So the plan for today is: eat a pastry, go grocery shopping, and then do some cooking. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds like a good plan zB! Don't know what kind of doppler you got but with the one I had (angelsounds) I found it was soooo sensitive to the TINIEST movement. You could literally move it a HAIR and find the heartbeat, then move it one more hair and not be able to hear anything. I found the easiest way to find it was to press down kind of hard near the pubic bone and kind of angle it like you are trying to listen UNDER the bone, then adjust your angle up/down/left/right while keeping the doppler on the same spot on your skin, iykwim? It wasn't necessarily getting the doppler on the exact right spot on your skin, it was all about holding it at the right angle once it was pressed down onto your body. Hope that helps!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also, make sure that you lube things up REALLY WELL, I just used a ton of lotion at first and that worked well. I can barely hear my own hb without some sort of lubrication on the doppler, and even now can never hear LO's unless there is lotion or oil involved! I just made sure to put a piece of tape over the battery door so that nothing could get in there and ruin it.


----------



## zb5

Thanks Sweetpea! I've been using lots of lube too - KY jelly, I think that's okay. But I really wasn't sure whether I should be pressing down or not. I heard someone else say to try to angle it under the pubic bone too, but I couldn't do that without pressing down, and I wasn't sure I was supposed to do that. So that's what I'll try next!

And yeah, considering how sensitive it is when I find my own heartbeat, I can totally see how even a perfectly healthy fetal heartbeat can hide in there...


----------



## AJThomas

:wave: ladies, not much to report on my side at the moment but i check in on you guys often. Everybody is doing just fine i see:)


----------



## zb5

Oh Sweetpea, I just took your advice and it totally worked!! Thank you! I am so happy right now. :D :D

AJ, looks like you're nearing the end of the 2ww. Your chart looks good! How are you doing, getting antsy? Good luck this month!


----------



## ooSweetPea

AJ nice to hear from you, keeping my fx'd for ya!

zB, no problem! Once I sorted out the whole 'changing angle without moving the whole doppler' thing down, I found it pretty quickly almost every time! Remember, don't fret if you can't find it every once in awhile as sometimes I think LO can get so low you can't get under pubic bone enough, but in general I think I heard it 99% of the time using that method early on until bubs moved up. Glad my advice worked for you, it's def reassuring to take a listen every few days :)


----------



## AJThomas

Not anxious zb, excited cuz I feel great about this month jus waiting till I can test.


----------



## membas#1

AJ, Fx'd this is your month! :)

ZB--great that you found HB. It really is amazing to listen to. I couldn't ever listen at home so always look forward to hearing it at the doctor's office! Also, it's possible that DH is going through a bit of some pre-father stuff. I know he's kind of enjoyed not workign full time right now so he can have a lot of time to himself before baby comes...so perhaps that's some of it. We had a really nice day together today and are reconnecting a bit, which is always a move in the right direction. I'm not entirely worried about our relationship, I just know we can get lazy about our relationship (as can many couples if you get caught up in the day to day), and I really want us to avoid getting too lazy about things. So we are really in sync today and that is both reassuring and nice to feel.

Got some more period cramping when out on walk with DH tonight--also know i felt the braxton hicks tonight on walk, although some people say they go away with walking, i find mine come on sometimes when i'm out walking. LO has taken to kicking my side today--she's done it before but today must be stuck in that position as she's kicked me all day. last night i felt like my pubic bones were separating a bit--i know that sounds weird but i literally would stand up and it would feel like the bones were moving ever so slightly due to pressure. I know the pubic symphysis widens for delivery, but it's only a few millimeters but i swear you can feel it when the pressure hits--you feel that it's 'flexible' and allowing for the pressure--if that makes sense?


----------



## lilmackate

AJThomas said:


> Not anxious zb, excited cuz I feel great about this month jus waiting till I can test.

And when is the test day?? :) It's been a great month for bfps!!!! so I would get excited if I were you plus your chart does look awesome! :)


----------



## zb5

AJ, glad you're feeling good about this month! When are you testing? :)

membas, that's great that you and DH had a nice day today together. We did too. Sometimes I realize we barely even talk during the week so the weekends are a great time to reconnect...

Anyways, I was so relieved that I found the HB. But a few minutes later I was worrying again, this time about the heart rate! About an hour of obsessing later (recorded heartbeat on an audio file and analyzed it in a data analysis program because I didn't believe the LCD screen... I'm a nerd!) I'm finally content. In any case... I think I need to come to the conclusion that I'm a worrier! And I don't really want to be. I do hope it will get easier after first tri. I don't want to be the mom who wraps her kids in bubble wrap at the playground. So no more doppler for me for a while. (Still, so relieved and happy to have heard it today! :D)


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, crossing absolutely everything for you!!! :hugs: Are you planning on testing late again?

Zb5, congrats on finding the heartbeat! Why were you worried about heart rate, too high or too low? Either way, let me tell you that at 9 weeks, there's a HUGE range of "normal" heartrates. The important thing is that it's steady, ie no jumping or weird rhythms. I'm sure your little bean is just fine. And only about a week till your next scan, right? Are you getting a 12 week one? And have you decided whether you're going for downs etc screening?

Members, glad to hear you're having a nice weekend and that things seem to be moving along. Can't be very long now. :D

SweetPea, how are you feeling these days? Are you bored out of your mind yet or are Internet, tv and books keeping you reasonably entertained? How's your little man? Sounds like things have nicely stabilised?

Lilmac, how are you? Must be hard going through early pregnancy with two older kids, even if your symptoms are only mild. Does DH spoil you at least?

AFM, hard tummy this morning. I'm a bit puzzled. Is that braxton hicks already? It's softened up a bit now but earlier it felt like I had a honey melon in my belly. Also cramped up when I sneezed but I take it that's ok? I'm not really worried but have to admit that I'm not really sure whether this should be happening already so I'll need to do some reading and decide whether or not to phone a midwife and ask. Anyway, belly pics day today, so now I'm just waiting for DH to wake up. Can't say that I see much of a bump yet...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I just posted a link to a recording I made of the heartbeat in my journal if you want to hear. :) I think everything's fine with the heartrate but the number on the LCD screen wasn't really correct (too low) so that had me worried for a minute (aka hour :haha:). It's 11 days until my next scan and then I think we'll have the "comprehensive screening" which involves two blood tests and a nuchal scan at 12-14ish weeks. Did you have the nuchal scan?

Anyway, hard belly, interesting! I'm really not sure when Braxton Hicks start, but I've also been cramping when I sneeze.


----------



## Dinah

Amyg - I think that braxton hicks typically start around 20 weeks so you could be a bit further on than you think or your uterus could just be the type who likes to be prepared! I'm sure that is all it was if it went off and you might not notice another for some weeks which is what happened after my first one.

AJ - Super good luck this month, it does seem to be BFP Central round here so here's hoping.

Lil - love the pic, what a cute little bean you have!

ZB5 - thats part of the reason I wouldn't allow myself a doppler lol. I'm too much of a worrier too but I'm usre all is fine with your bean and happy 9 weeks!!

- Dinah


----------



## AJThomas

thanks ladies :) af would be due the 10th (4 days from now) so the plan is to test on the 12th but we'll see. i might not wait that long depending on my symptoms.


----------



## membas#1

I'm gonna post a video in my journal for anyone who wants to see--last night LO was moving all over the place and she doesn't have much room to move, so it's insane when she does that. Unfortunately the video is a bit grainy (I was too close but couldn't get the camera far enough away to focus) but around 50 seconds in (it's about 1 min video) you can see some of the bigger movements. 

Hope everyone is having a good day--I'm cooking today and maybe sewing on LOs quilt. 

Amy--I had those tight belly moments too early on--figured it was BHs. Not sure when it started, but everyone is different and as long as there's not significant pain or spotting then I bet all is well, but if you are concerned or it happens a lot, ask the midwife for sure! When I sneezed around 14 weeks I got some round ligament pain that made me scream and cry and DH came running in cuz he was worried. I still get round ligament pain when I cough or sneeze, especially if I'm laying down. OUCH. The round ligament pain is often really sharp but it also makes my belly harden up sometimes when it all gets tense. 

AJ--I'll be watching for your BFP post! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening!!!I'mback!!

Lil!Yay forthe scan!
Zb, hurrah for the hb!!

AJ...fingers crossed!!!

Membas, glad all is well with you and your DH and that you seem to have had a restful weekend.

Amyg, am sure the tightening is nothing to worry aboiut, but like the others say, just ask a mw if unsure.

Sweeptea! Glad to see you back! WIll catch up in your journal in a bit!

AFM, well, two things to note: I can't get enough red meat. I am soooooooooooooo TIRED. IT's tired like i've never ever known it before. Slept most of the way on my train journey fri afternoon. Got 8.5hrs deep sleep fri eve. Then napped for 90mins, totally out cold unconscious from about 4pm onwards yesterday, then slept at night about 9 hours ....and I'm still totally and utterly exhausted!! Still on and off aching feeling. 
Am also v emotional. Not helped by the fact that Weds should have been my due date for first baby. Can't help but tear up every time i think of that. ANd also anxious that the scan on thurs goes well. So all sorts of emotions and hormones. What a combination!!!

So off to bed soon!

Night

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--welcome back :) Your emotions are completely understandable. :hugs: As for the tiredness--rest while you can, your energy will come back some soon :) I bet your scan is gonna go great!


----------



## Shey

AJ hope you do get your :bfp: this month! Fx'd for you girlie!


----------



## lilmackate

Oh ladies........it's 5:30 in the morning been up for an hour because the yuckies woke me up.....blah.....barf....puke...lol I'm not barfing but oiy so yukie! I guess this makes me feel better.....tell me....why did I pray for this? I asked and received! Lol
Aj youre so strong I was never make it in a week of waiting.. You r my hero girl! :)


----------



## lilmackate

zb5 said:


> AJ, glad you're feeling good about this month! When are you testing? :)
> 
> membas, that's great that you and DH had a nice day today together. We did too. Sometimes I realize we barely even talk during the week so the weekends are a great time to reconnect...
> 
> Anyways, I was so relieved that I found the HB. But a few minutes later I was worrying again, this time about the heart rate! About an hour of obsessing later (recorded heartbeat on an audio file and analyzed it in a data analysis program because I didn't believe the LCD screen... I'm a nerd!) I'm finally content. In any case... I think I need to come to the conclusion that I'm a worrier! And I don't really want to be. I do hope it will get easier after first tri. I don't want to be the mom who wraps her kids in bubble wrap at the playground. So no more doppler for me for a while. (Still, so relieved and happy to have heard it today! :D)

It's normal to worry...thank God for todays technology. It's amazing you found the heartbeat that means it's superman strong! :) try and relax (lol who am I to talk) and enjoy hearing that hb! :hug:


----------



## AJThomas

Lilmac its cuz i have no tests :dohh: DH has promised to get me one today so i'll test in the morning if he does. i have a new symptom! My cervix feels...low, almost like its blocking off my 'canal'. TOTALLY new, never ever had it before so I'm hoping its a good sign! I've always wanted a November baby, feel like I'll get my wish :)


----------



## Shey

GL AJ hope this is your month. I'm a November baby! lol! keep us posted


----------



## zb5

I hope this is it AJ! My DH was a November baby, and he turned out pretty great. :)


----------



## carbafe

OOO good luck AJ fxed !!!


----------



## Amygdala

Go AJ, go AJ, go AJ!!! :happydance:

EDIT: I wrote about the discount code below before hearing from Dinah, that it might be dodgy due to very bad quality. Didn't really want to leave the code up, so I'm not responsible for anyone poising their money. But if you do some research and conclude that you'd like to try it out, pm me and I'll pass it on. Just want to be really sure you don't go for this thinking I recommend it or have any experience with them. Shame really, but I guess it sounded too good to be true...



> To all our US ladies:
> I found a promo code online that gets you a baby sling at www.sevenslings.com for just the postage. They don't deliver outside North America so obviously I can't vouch for them but they look really nice and you'd only risk $15. Women on the forum I found this seem to like them. Bit jealous here actually...


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Amyg, I wsa going to pass that on to some pregnant and new mom friensd of mine in the states but I did find this which put me off:

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a26250097/free_seven_everyday_slings



:dust: for AJ!


----------



## Fairybabe

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you AJ!!

Just blubbed my way through One Born Every Minute, over the woman who had 4 miscarriages and then just had her gorgeous baby. So glad that they told that story and help to raise awareness of how hard it can be. 

6 weeks today! Hurrah! Swinging between excited and totally terrified about thurs. Not helped by feeling less exhausted today!! I'm doing my own head in. Just been reading up online about waht can expect to see on thurs. Some poss of a HB, but may still not show up for a few days after that. Main thing is a fetal pole, ideally measuring 3mm or more. Hurry up thursday!!!

Membas, any progress with you? 

Amyg, what happend with your uti? And are your family better re the name now?

Dinah, not long for you now either? Loved your bargains in your journal!

Lilmac, hurrah for the yuckies! A mild bit of yuckines is so reassuring! 

Zb5, how are you doign??? 9 weeks! How long til your scan?

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

oh gosh thanks for the reminder Fairybabe - I've been meaning to say to Amyg that I thought Helena was a beautiful name and I would always pronounce it (and have met a couple of Helenas before pronounced this way) as Helen-a so I don't think you need to worry and I think family are often awkward about names when they know in advance - they seem to think they have the right to try to make you change your mind! Part of the reason we've kept our choices to ourselves until after the birth lol.

Happy 6 weeks Fairy :happydance: Hoping all is absolutely fine on scan day :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks Dinah! Both for the heads up on the slings and for your approval of our name. :D To answer your question Fairy, we haven't spoken to SIL since but I don't really care that much about that particular opinion. She's not too happy about the baby anyway. She's DH's older sister (34 this year), single and married to her carreer and she thinks we're far too young and are giving up our freedom and financial security. But then she also says she'll not think about babies until she's 40, so I'm finding it hard to take her views seriously. I just think she has very different priorities in life.
Oh and Dinah, I'll put a disclaimer on my earlier post. Had read only good things so far but hadn't really researched it either so thanks for the warning. I wouldn't want to be responsible for anyone wasting their money. Must go and read your journal now...

Lilmac, yay for nausea!


----------



## lilmackate

I just about placed that order.... I'm so glad I decided to wait to see what clay thought.
Fairy congratulations on 6weeks! Thursday will be here before you know it! :)
Amy dont you just hate over opinionated people that but into your life! How frustrating!


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry Fairy, with the whole sling thing, I completely forgot to reply to you. Wanted to say happy 6 weeks as well (yay!) and that I remember the strange mix of joy and fear, although I bet yours must be even worse. But trust me, it gets easier. I've been feeling little Helena move for a wee while now and all, well most of, the fear is forgotten. And you will get there. You'll feel more confident with every passing day, every milestone reached and I bet before long you'll just be enjoying your pregnancy. :hugs: Just hang in there until then.

Btw, uti seems to have cleared more or less? But I honestly get them all the time and they can come on within minutes. Haven't heard from the doc about it, so I'll phone them and ask tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies--not much news from me...a very active baby these last few days--maybe she's getting a bunch of movement out before she engages and can't move as much? i dunno. do babies move less once they are engaged? i don't even know if she's engaged or not--i know i get pressure really low and cervix pains throughout the day but neither are all the time....for a while i could feel her head moving down by my pubic bone but I don't feel that anymore...so who the heck knows what's going on! :) I'm going to ask Dr on Wednesday about how far she is down now.

Interesting thing tho--you know we all get a little familiar with our cervix during TTC, at least I did with checking mucus etc...plus I've had IUDs for birth control so every month checking my strings at the cervix etc...so needless to say, I'm familiar with my cervix. last night i washed my hands really well and decided to see what it feels like--holy crap you can feel that it's open and so so soft. The opening was the weirdest...it's very very strange...and it's only open between 1-2 cm from what i could tell--and from what Dr has been telling me. I didn't spend much time up there taking in too many specifics, but it was curious to have a feel. 

Ok, i need to go read up on the last few days now :) Hope you are all having a good Monday :flower:


----------



## zb5

Interesting about the cervix membas! People always say their doctor tells them their cervix is 1 cm or whatever, but I always wondered if you could check yourself if you were used to checking for TTC before... I guess at some point you aren't supposed to check yourself anymore, after your water breaks maybe? But if you are still allowed to have sex you should still be able to check your cervix...

Anyway, Fairy, happy 6 weeks! And good luck for your scan on Thursday. :) I remember time going sooo slowly at the beginning. It's still going really slow, haha, but not quite as bad! Only 9 days to my scan now...

Amygdala, it's weird how people have such strong opinions as soon as you're pregnant! My mom asked me if we were going to find out the gender, and if so, if it was because we planned to make everything pink with frills for a girl or all blue for a boy. We definitely don't plan to do that, no offense to those who do, I'm just not like that at all. But it was like my mother never met me and just let her worst fears run wild. So weird.


----------



## membas#1

happy 6 weeks fairy! time definitely goes by slow at first but it does pick up! :) cant wait to hear about your appointment thursday, it's all gonna be great!

amy--i was at a talk last night and a woman was talking to her little girl and she said 'come on helena'--pronounced it just like you want to...made me think of you :) 

zb, you are right--you definitely get unsolicited opinions about a lot of stuff during pregnancy :) especially names!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Membas! Hoping the next 2 days go fast! Just one more morning to wake up then the next one is the scan. Am feeling utterly drained and exhausted, so that can only be a good thing! I'm doing my best to switch off about the scan until we are actually there. 

Interesting about your cervix Membas!! Mine feels quite low and thick at the moment, and long! I get to sort of feel it each night when i'm shoving a pessary as high as it can go! Getting quite quick at it now! 

Ladies, can i ask a question? In first tri....how did you and your men get on with sex? I have ZERO libido at the moment. None. Zip. Poor DH. Using the pessaries also puts me off. But mostly i haven't got a single sexual urge. Not one! I've lost my mojo!!! Just wondered how you guys compare? 

AJ, how are you doing today?

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> Ladies, can i ask a question? In first tri....how did you and your men get on with sex? I have ZERO libido at the moment. None. Zip. Poor DH. Using the pessaries also puts me off. But mostly i haven't got a single sexual urge. Not one! I've lost my mojo!!! Just wondered how you guys compare?

I haven't had much interest either! Only occasionally. On the other hand, there've been a few times where I thought I wasn't interested but once we started I definitely was. Poor DH loves my new boobs so I'm feeling a little bad for him!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm good Fairy! Got a bfn today but I think it may just too early. My cervix sounds like what you described, long and low and I've never felt it this way before, I can hardly get my finger past it. So I'm gonna just wait till af is late to test again. Boobs are getting sorer by the day.


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh AJ! SOrry about the BFN, but your chart looks great. You had a dip on 10dpo. Implantation? So yes, could still be way too early to test. Sore boobs a good sign. Mine are sooo sensitive!! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

good luck AJ!!


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry about the bfn, AJ! But it's still early days and your symptoms sound great! And your chart looks promising as well so fingers crossed! 

Membas, interesting about your cervix. And I'm quite impressed you can reach it! :D Remind me, do you have a name set for your little girl or do you have a few to choose from? What do you call her now?

Fairy, I have to admit that mojo is still missing. Was gone all first tri due to nausea and (unfounded) fear. It's sort of returning now but so far my laziness is stronger. I have to add that I'm really busy at work though so IRS probably not surprising. Just hoping it'll return some time soon.

Zb5, how funny that your mum was worried about too many frills! My mum's the same, very opposed to anything pink (not that I'm a very pink person, but I'm much more liberal than my mum :haha:). Interestingly, that same women suggested pink loveheart confetti for my wedding!!! Anyway, you'll probably find a lot of people having a lot of opinions. Just make sure you let them know where the line is.


----------



## membas#1

:haha: it takes a lot of effort to actually reach my cervix--and I can barely reach it. when the doctor tries it seems hard for her too....but i can definitely reach it on some days--some days not.

so i lost a part of my mucus plug this morning :happydance: okay that doesn't really mean much, it's a start tho! :) it means things are happening in the right direction!

re: sex drive---mine was hit or miss and first tri was definitely tough but like ZB said there were times where i knew i wasn't into it but once we started, got into it...and the PG orgasms, well--they were worth getting into it for! :) They still are. 2nd tri got better...but pretty well i really was hit or miss--and it went through phases...5 days in a row I'd want it, then nothing for a week. Felt bad for DH--was typically on my terms and he got turned down a lot. morning time was best for us cuz i was so sickly by evening and too tired.


----------



## membas#1

AJ sorry for BFN, but it's early yet! Fx'd for you still!


----------



## membas#1

amy--re: name...we have a few we really like but have not settled and decided not to settle until we meet her. top two right now (cuz i can tell you ladies and it won't get out :haha:) are Alethea Dawn and Olivia Dawn. Those have pretty well been with us a while. We also considered Evelyn Dawn but I think we've gotten away from that one. I really liked Ophelia Dawn but again we've gotten away from that one. Who knows, when we meet her we may decide on something completely different! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh Membas!! I predict action within the next 48hrs!! Hope you got your hospital bag packed!!!! AM sooooo excited for you!

Those preggo orgasms sound good! Hmmm...maybe i'll give it a whirl. After thursday tho. And DH is pretty pooped at the mo too. 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Alethea Dawn is lovely. So are the others, but i like that one best. 

Go baby girl! Don't keep your mummy waiting!!

Lil, how you getting on?
Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

I told DH we better pack the bags tonight :) LOs bag is packed but not ours. I didn't want to come to work today--i wanted to stay home and nest nest nest...hormones are higher too as all my first tri queasiness has come back--the night time ill feeling last 3 nights...things are definitely happening. just wonder if it'll be 48 hours or 2 weeks! :) so unpredictable. I have DR appt tomorrow morning so that will be nice.

I do have more lower back pressure/aches--DH had to rub it last night for me as I was really uncomfy but we did a lot of walking so thought I just overdid it. Today it's back--but it's constant, so I think it's pressure of LO moving down...pressure in front too. Nothing else to speak of tho....and yep, I'm working today so I'm gonna try to get a lot of walking in and sit on my birthing ball (I have one in my office for at my desk)...


----------



## membas#1

I think Alethea is my fave too--only thing is DH wants to spell it Olethea and I'm not as much of a fan...I like Alethea so she can be called Ali, Lee, etc...


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuh, I really like all your names, Membas! Alethea is beautiful and so is Olivia. I really like Ophelia as well, shame you've come off that. Can't wait to see what name she ends up with. I'm with Fairy btw, I reckon she'll be here sooner rather than later. Better get packing!


----------



## membas#1

well the only reason we've gotten away from ophelia is because it doesn't have any short cute nick names...silly reason i know...it's not off the list completely tho and is in my top 3 :) 

Gonna pack bags tonight--more pressure with day wearing on. I just took a walk :) and now back in office to eat lunch (STARVING!). Then I'm gonna finish cleaning my office up (just in case).


----------



## Dinah

Sorry to hear about the BFN AJ but heres hoping its just early. More :dust: for you!

Membas - oooh its getting so exciting! I hope your little girl is here soon :) Super pretty names you've picked out, how do you pronounce Alethea?

To answer the question about sex drive, well, mine is always higher than DH's but through most of my pregnancy its been zero. However, like the others have said, occasionally i've been very much in the mood - particularly after a sexy dream ;) Had another one last - its always DH tho, how loyal am I lol??

All well here. Getting fed up of work lol. The countdown has well and truly begun tho - just over three weeks left.

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

I"m tired of work too--wish LO would get on with things and come so I can be off work :haha: 

Alethea is pronounced ah-lee-thee-ah


----------



## Amygdala

membas#1 said:


> well the only reason we've gotten away from ophelia is because it doesn't have any short cute nick names...silly reason i know...

You could call her Lilly? Or Fifi (fee-fee)? I know what you mean though. In fact that's my only squabble with Helena. It's the perfect name for her, except there's no obvious cute nicknames. I kinda like Lena or Leni (le=lay in that case), but other names have much cuter nn. We considered Emilia for example, nn Emmy. :cloud9: But Helena just won, despite the lack of nn. Maybe she'll have a baby sister Emilia. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

By the way: I must be stopped! Just rediscovered eBay and it's not healthy for me. So far tonight I have bought 18 newborn vests (bundle for under £10), a maternity/nursing nightie, two baby sleeping bags and a moby wrap. Good thing I'm going to sleep now, otherwise I think I'd drive us into bankruptcy...


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh do some photos of your bargains Amyg!!

You don't always need a nickname that matches the name! Helena could have Helly, Lena, Hels, so there's always room for maneouvre. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, i'm sure it's time you gave us another bump pic too! And how are the movements? Feeling more?
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

membas, I like Alethea with an A the best! They're all good though. :) I read a book recently where one of the characters was named Ophelia, and they called her Feely for short. Also, people get all sorts of nicknames, I have an aunt named Margaret whose nickname is Suzy. Never figured out how that happened! Anyway, hope baby girl starts making her entrance sooner rather than later! :)


----------



## membas#1

did i mention my hormones are raging again and it doesn't take much for me to go to really happy to frustrated and angry to crying. oh jeez! such a rollercoaster. i must breath and let it go.....deep breath. probably a little nerves in there too...


----------



## zb5

Deep breaths membas! You can do it! Try to get some good rest tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

You can do it Membas!! Just ride the rollercoaster! If you wanna cry, cry. SHout, shout. Laugh insanely...go for it! I too would be totally nervous at this point. You just have to keep telling yourself that the birth process is a temporary state. I think if there is any time in your life that you are entitled to be a little off-balance, it's now!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Well i just went to see the doc to officially get my progesterone results! Think i did a passable job of feigning surprised! Anyway, i now have my last batch of pessaries, so i hasve enough now to see me through to 13wks! PMA!!!
WHilst there i asked if they had my first hcg number (remember the one that apparetnly didn't come back???). It was 17. So that confirms my rise between 9dpo and 18dpo to 1912 was 31.7hours or 1.3 days! Just shows what a good job my FRER did to pick up hcg at 17!! Hope progress the last 14 days has continued as well. Oooh what i'd give for a lovely hcg blood today. The doc asked if such a high rise could mean twins!! I said it might, or might not. I really don't care whether there is 1, 2 or whether it's team pink/blue or whatever. Just want a lovely healthy bubs. This time tomorrow i will have had my scan. Hoping my first angel baby is looking out for us on what should have been his due date. 

Lilmac...how you getting on? 

Fairy


----------



## AJThomas

Great news Fairy, I'm glad everything is going good.

I like Olivia best but I do have a cousin named Alathea.

Membas I hope you're ok, hope your lil girl doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## membas#1

Thanks ladies for all the words of encouragement--I'm doing well and got over my small tantrum :) very quickly. Talked it out with DH and he just smiled at me and said it's gonna come in waves right now but it'll be okay.

Fairy--I've got everything crossed for you that your scan tomorrow will show you a healthy baby! :hugs: It's gonna be great, keep imagining only greatness.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I agree with Membas, just keep up that amazing PMA and I am sure that good things will happen for you at your scan! Those numbers look great too :)

Membas, getting so excited for you! Read all the details in your journal and everything seems like it is really falling into place :dance:

AJ, how are you hanging in there sweets?

Amyg I agree, we need pics when those ebay items arrive! Sounds like you got some good deals so of course we cannot fault you too much :)

zB, I know a Margaret/Sue too! No idea how that comes about!

Lil, how are you getting on?

Dinah how excited are you to be getting closer and closer to mat leave? Homefree soon!

carbafe, how are things going with you?

AFM, had a growth scan yesterday and LO is measuring allllmost 2 1/2 lbs... 2 lbs 7 oz at 26+4 as they have me one day ahead of my tickers. Dr said everything is measuring great (although I noticed baby's head is in the 97th percentile right now... already fearing for my ladybits as DH had a huge head and had to be vacuumed out!) and that organs/fluid/growth/cervix are all looking spot on. AND as usual, he was head down facing my back so still not showing his face... even had both arms over his head this time too. Naughty!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sweetpea you just made me laugh!!! Get those ladybits limbered up!! I guess it's the width of the head that's the important bit. I look at DH's head and worry. Glad everything with your scan is looking sooo good. Guessing your cervix is also looking good too? Do you still have to be on superstrict bedrest or can you move a little more? 

Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

I'm doing good Sweetpea, AF is due tomorrow so i may test in the morning or on Friday morning instead. Who am i kidding, i am so not going to last until Friday morning! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

How are the symptoms AJ?
Your chart is good.


----------



## AJThomas

i had to tighten my bra straps cause driving in the car was becoming torture! So much pain. My cervix is still in the same unusual position so that's the thing i'm watching mostly, my other symptoms are not unusual like fatigue, frequent urination and my high temps so i'm waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## ooSweetPea

AJ you have always impressed me with your nerves of steel with testing! After you hit 10-12 DPO, it doesn't suprise me to see people testing 2 times a day... you have got some willpower woman! PMA and fingers tightly crossed for you!

Fairy, cervix is still looking good... total length was 2.1 cm yesterday (still very short but has been stable since stitch was placed) and my cervix even pulled itself back together about .5 cm on top of the stitch, iykwim? Still on strict bedrest unfortunately, I thought that they would maybe ease up a bit on it after 28ish weeks but dr said no way when I asked... the fear is that if I am up that 'silent contractions' could start (which is what they think may have happened to shorten it in the first place, but aren't 100% sure) and could possibly cause the cervix to tear around the cerclage if I would start to dilate.

I get the cerclage out at 36 weeks (which... btw! is a full moon week!) and then after that can be up doing as much/whatever I want... seems soo far away still and I will admit I had a bit of a cry a few days ago when I realized that I am not even halfway there from when the bedrest started at 20 weeks, getting very close to halfway point though (8 weeks will be halfway, so end of next week I'll be halfway done!). I just try to keep reminding myself that at least I am at home and not in the hospital! Managed a sneaky haircut yesterday when my mom came over in the evening (she was a hairdresser in the past) sitting with feet propped up in the kitchen. I was beginning to feel like a beast and it was amazing to get it all cut off! I don't know if anyone remembers my old avatar, but that is usually how short I keep my hair, fairly pixie-ish, and it had grown out into some weird mullety abomination! Feel much better now :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also did my eyebrows a few days ago reclined on the couch with a pair of tweezers and a mirror... DH was cracking up at me because I kept making him look at how nice my eyebrows looked afterwards. Amazing the little things that make you feel human again after 7 weeks in bed!


----------



## Fairybabe

AJ, those are great boob symptoms!! Cervix sounds promising. Don't forget, some girls take days for HPTs to turn positive. So if your temps stay up longer htan normal, keep the faith! I can however recommend First Response Early test. He he he . 

Sweetpea, i feel for you on bedrest, i really do!! WHen the weather gets warmer maybe you can lie on a recliner outside? Get some fresh air. Just think each day little Thomas is getting bigger and stronger and ready to meet mummy and daddy! I'm sure once you get past the halfway mark next week, psychologically, it will be more bearable. 

AFM, well, I'm acheiving NOTHING of any purpose or use today and ignoring everything i should be doing. I just can't be bothered. I think until i get the scan tomorrow morn, it just ain't gonna happen. I will however clear up the many pieces of shredded brocolli that are strewn around the house. One of our dogs managed to get hold of it this morning...he likes his greens! He has demolished it! But left bits everywhere. So i'm busy doing nothing and lurking all over BnB!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

Fairy we haven't been able to find any frer tests anywhere! That's why I didn't get one but I'll try my luck again tomorrow maybe, its a public holiday here.

Sweetpea now you're putting ideas in my head :dohh: I may just end up testing before the day is out :haha: keep the faith lady, bedrest must be hard but think of why you're doing it.


----------



## carbafe

Membas hope your little girl arrives soon and your hormones don't drive you to crazy :) I have not been to bad up until now although do feel myself getting frustrated a bit quicker than usual with DH :) I feel for our our DH sometimes hehe but then we have had months of baby making and hormones so they need a little hassle :) 

Fairy I can't wait to hear that everything is prefect tomorrow once you have had your scan.

Sweetpea I am so impressed at how sane you are staying sounds like you are coping well considering ! Just keep focusing on little Thomas and how lovely it is going to be to give him his first cuddle ! I bet you totally forget about the weeks a bedrest when you do xx

AJ fxed I can't believe you have held out so long with testing :) Hope you your :BFP: tomorrow !

Today was my last day at work so I am now off until April 2012 ! It feels so surreal I feel like I am just going on holiday for a few weeks ! I don't think it has sunk it yet !


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah for maternity leave Carbafe!!! YAY! Go celebrate by putting your feet up! 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Carbafe--yipee for maternity leave. I think I'm starting to wish this baby would come earlier than 40 weeks just so I can start leave. Even tho i can start anytime I want to I just feel like reserving my time off for when she's here. 

No big news at the doctor's appointment. Cervix is opening on outside (forgot to ask if I was still at 1cm or more now--duh) but inside opening of cervix is closed still...baby is low but not super low (doctor can feel her head but she's not waiting at the gates so to speak). Back cramps and period cramps are all signs that body is gearing up and doing what it needs to do--but we aren't having a baby this week :) She'll probably not come early but who knows! It's a waiting game and there's no real way to predict. I want her to come when she's ready--but I'm also looking forward to my acupuncture and hope it'll help get my body even more ready :)

Fairy--my dog will do the same to carrots sometimes :) 

AJ--i can't wait for you to post with your BFP news! Fx'd for you!

Sweetpea--I don't know how you do it--I'd be insane right now for sure. You are entitled to a cry and good for you for getting haircut and brows done. You gotta do those little things to keep yourself feeling human!

Lil--hope you are doing well.

:flower: :flower: to all


----------



## Fairybabe

Maybe your girl is just comfy in there! All snug and warm. Sounds like your body is just gearing up. Enjoy your acup.

Lurching between calm and major bag of nerves here. 12hrs to go. This is insane.

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Fairy... I cannot imagine what you must be feeling right now. Going for the cervical scans every week is stressful enough, just hoping that things are still looking good there, but I feel like that is nothing compared to what you have been through with your scans. 

Just remember, previous scans will not dictate how this pregnancy will go and there is NO REASON to believe that you will see anything other than a healthy LO and maybe even a great heartbeat this time around! However, it is totally normal to worry especially after what you have been through, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Try to get some rest before your scan... maybe watch a movie with DH to get your mind off things for an hour or two? 

I will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## membas#1

^^What SweetPea said! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Best of luck Fairy, but I don't think you'll need it. I think everything will be just fine. :)

carbafe, yay for starting maternity leave! What are your plans for the few weeks left before baby is due? I'm sure you'll have lots of preparing to do, and rest up some too. :)

Sweetpea - I agree with everyone else, I am amazed you haven't gone crazy yet! Do you think your legs etc. are getting weaker since being on bedrest? I would worry about that. Sorry, hope you don't mind me asking. Anyway, if it were me I would have gone crazy already!

AJ - Good luck hon! FRER's are really the best, it's too bad you can't get them!

membas, I'll hope for you that labor starts on Monday. Then you can have the weekend to relax and not have to go to work next week! :) Unfortunately I think my opinion may not matter in this situation... :haha:

AFM, One of my good friends just told me she's pregnant! Sadly, she lives out of town, but I hope we see each other this summer. She's somewhere 4-6 weeksish so a little behind me but not much. Close to lil and Fairy actually. I'm excited!!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, best of luck for a perfect scan! I remember my first one with this pregnancy, I was a bag of nerves. Probably even worse for the second one around 9 weeks, but I promise, it does get better. And hopefully in a few hours you'll have some great news and feel relieved and more confident. Might even get a good night's sleep tonight.:hugs:

AJ, everything crossed that the :witch: leaves you alone. Would love to see a :bfp: from you today. Btw, you can usually order frers from amazon. Too late for today but might arrive for tomorrow? Cheaper as well.

SweetPea, I agree with everyone else, you're a superstar! Your pma is amazing! It'll all be worth it of course but still, it's so impressive how you deal with the bedrest. I hope it goes quicker for you once you've passed the half way mark.

Carbafe, yay for mat leave! And a whole year as well, good for you! No wonder that hasn't sunk in yet. Hope you manage to take it easy and rest up some before your little bundle arrives!

Zb5, pregnant real life friends are great, congrats!!!

Membas, I'm with zb5 on the Monday labour. Maybe if you tell your little girl we say hi and could she make her way to you after the weekend? :haha: Anyway, hope you can rest and collect some strength despite the understandable nerves.

Lilmac, how are you? You've been a bit quiet? Hope that means that you're either tired and queasy or busy having fun with your boys. :hugs:

AFM, not much new, except for lots of movements these days. I've got one wriggly baby in there!


----------



## Fairybabe

We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

So everything is looking good so far!! It was just a tiny flicker, they didn't measure heartrate or anything. Don't think their scanner was that advanced! Anyway, baby is a tiny blob. And the report says the Crown Rump Length of the fetal pole is 3mm. Which from what i've read online is exactly right for 6wks 3days. (I read a basic rule of thumb is take six weeks, and apprx 1mm per day into the 6th week. Dunno what the ticker is on about 7-9mm, maybe that's by the end of the week?). Everythng is in the right place too. We could see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. As well as this tiny little flicker that she said was the hb.

I asked if there was just one in there and she said..."so far!". She said sometimes this early you miss that there is a second one!! LOL. 

I asked if i could have another scan 9-10wks, she said no. Not unless i am bleeding etc as tehy don't have the resources to do that and they said the waiting room would be way too full. So gonna see if we can get one paid for...i gotta set myself milestones. One of the nurses said that the other reason they don't bother is that scans only tell you how things are today, not what things will be like the next day etc. I see the logic. 

So i hope i sleep tonight!! Took ages to drop off last night then i was awake from 4am tossing and turning! 

One relieved Fairy here. DH was awesome. He looked sooooo happy. And has gone uber protective of me!! Like now he's seen the scan he's even more convinced i'm preggo. 

Right. I don't know what to do with myslef now! I'm all a flutter!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Fairy I'm so so pleased for you! Actually had a little tear in my eye when I just read that. How great that you saw a heartbeat! :happydance: 
I would book a private scan for 9ish weeks. It's just so much easier if you have something to look forward to every few weeks and if you get that reassurance to know everything is going just fine every now and again. And it's actually not true that it's just a snap shot. If they find a strong heart beat at 9 weeks, your chances of anything going wrong go waaaaayy down. Almost to the same levels as they do at 12 weeks, it's just that most areas don't scan before 12 weeks because that's when they can do nt measurements. So if you ask me, a private scan is well worth it for the reassurance, especially if you can find a place staffed by a doctor. If you can afford it, I'd maybe even try to get a scan at a private hospital?
But anyway, for now I'm just so happy for you! :hugs: Have a wonderful rest of the day!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amyg! Yep, already looked and i can book a 9wk5day scan on a saturday for £99, there are times available all day, so i'll wait another week or so then book it. I know i need the reassurance!! No way i'll get to 12 weeeks without seeing something! As it happens we are away in the week i turn 12 weeks, so it's more likey to be just after i turn 13wks. All the more reason not to wait! I just keep staring at the little print out she gave me. Seems unreal! I'm praying time will start going more quickly now. I have a midwife appt on the 23rd march, at 8+2, but i know it will just be the booking in questions etc and no real examination or anything to help me along, but still, it's something to do. So in the meantime i'll keep shoving the pessaries up my hoo hoo and hope for the best. 

Hope everyone else is well today.

Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

That is SUPER awesome news Fairy, I hope you can rest easy now. 

Afm, had a bit of spotting this morning so I didn't test, waiting to see if it gets heavier but for the moment its stopped completely. Still hoping and just praying real hard. Temp still up, boobs still sore and still peeing quite a bit so let's see


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy YAY!!!! So happy that you got such good news and even got to see the flicker of the heartbeat! I remember when I had my scan around 6 weeks from the spotting, the dr started scanning and was talking about something and I completely ignored him as I was staring at that screen so hard to find that little flicker! I can totally understand you wanting to get a scan around 9 weeks as well, I would probably do the exact same thing just for reassurance. In the early days especially it is nice to be able to see that everything is well as there are no other signs to rely on as you can't yet feel movement, etc... and I have to agree with Amyg that the chances of anything happening go way down if all is ok at the 9 week scan so not just a snapshot of that day! Ooh I am just so thrilled for you!! :dance:

zB, don't mind you asking at all! I have def noticed decreased muscle tone since going on bedrest... it is one of my main concerns at this point because I am scared that my body will not be strong enough to make it through labor, especially the pushing phase. Before getting pregnant I went to the gym a lot (dr said no more after spotting episodes at 6 weeks) but even after I wasn't allowed to go I made sure to keep active and things. I used to horseback ride frequently which really toned my legs so my thigh/calf muscles were always my pride and joy... no more! Even when relaxed my calves used to keep their shape and look firm, but now they are starting to get that wobbly jello feeling :( My arms/upper body isn't too different than what it was as I can still move around pretty freely that way, maybe a little smaller than they used to be but I feel I haven't lost too much strength there yet. DH does stretching exercises with my legs every night which helps a little I think. I just wish I could do leg lifts or something sitting on the edge of the couch but when I asked the dr he said no way because most leg exercises you are also using parts of your abdominals too.

I can really notice it when I get up to walk to the bathroom... I feel like I have to hold my bump because everything just gives out in that area it seems, like the muscles are too tired to hold the bump up and I get so much pressure. 

Like I said, I am really nervous about getting through the labor ok. I absolutely don't want to go the pain relief route either, though I think that decision will make things even more tiring for me. Even getting up and going to my dr appt once a week wipes me out for the rest of the day, let alone pushing out a baby! I just keep telling myself that hopefully my body will just do what it has to do and I'll get that second wind when I need it most (and maybe a third and fourth one too!)

AJ! Hope the spotting stays away for you! Your chart still looks great so my fingers will remain crossed for you!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, yaaaay!! :happydance: I know exactly what you mean about needing some reassurance between now and 12 weeks. That's why I bought the doppler, but that's kind of hit or miss. I was thinking for a bit maybe I should have just paid for an extra scan, but mine are only 4 weeks apart (6 and 10 weeks) so it seemed a bit excessive. I think you should do it though, especially if you will have to wait until 13+ weeks. Your peace of mind is too important.

AJ, hoping the :witch: stays away! Your chart is still looking good. :) I had spotting before my BFP which never turned into AF (obviously). Then I have continued to have spotting during my pregnancy, which is annoying but as far as the doctor can tell everything is fine.

Sweetpea, yeah I would worry about my leg muscles the most. :( Fortunately I think the basic strength should come back fairly easily once you are up and about again. But I hope it doesn't tire you out too much with a new baby to take care of as well. I hope labor isn't too hard for you too. On the other hand, it seems one of the reasons women have long horrible labors is when they are contracting for days but their cervix isn't dilating. Hopefully you'll have a bit of an edge on that front at least?

Amygdala, yay for a wriggly baby!! :D

Okay, off to work. Bye ladies!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay! Fairy that is wonderful! :) 

Aj fxed for you sweetie!

23 hours till my scan i'll be 6weeks 0 days.....i am praying we see a heart beat too....


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--excellent news! so happy for you :happydance: now you can get some sleep tonight :) and yeah, i'd probably book another scan if it were me, for the reassurance so you don't stress too much and worry as that's not good for baby either :)

Lil--good luck on your scan! 

AJ--hope the spotting stops and BFP is coming up!

Off to work--going on little sleep but oh well...I realize today that I really only have a week left of work, or so...if I make the 18th my last working day--so I can do this! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks everybody!!! You made be feel all warm and snuggly!! Yep, i'm relieved. And thrilled! And a bit in awe of that tiny flicker! I thought i'd burst into tears or something. I was just too relieved when she said "yes, there's definitely something there" that i kind of went a bit dazed. 

Lilmack, good luck tomorrow! Don't panic if you DON'T see a HB at 6wks exactly. Mine was the barest of flickers and the sonographer took time to make sure that it really was the HB not just the flickering screen! I read somewhere online that you can't really see a HB until you can see a fetal pole, and given that at 6 weeks that is barely emerging, it may be hard to detect. I'm not saying you won;t, but please don't worry if you don't. 

Sweetpea, i'm sure your leg strenght will come back fairly quickly once you start walking around again. I can imagine it's darn frustrating tho, especially when you've made effort to keep in shape. 

AJ fingers crossed it's just from implantation spotting like with Zb. Come on BFP!!

MEmbas, so great you've set yourself an enddate now for work. Let's see if baby lets you stick to that!!!

Still keep looking at the pic!!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Fairy that is great news :)

Lil hope you don't stress to much tonight and I am looking forward to hearing all about your LO's heartbeat tomorrow !

AJ fxed that it was just spotting and AF stays away !

Amy yeah for wriggly baby :) I don't think I felt LO moving properly till much later so you must have an acrobat in there :)

My plans for maternity leave are to try and get the new house a little more organised, finish sorting out the last of the baby things I think we have most things we need but nursery is not ready yet and even though LO will be in our room I would like to get the room finished. Today I have been for my dental check up and I am also going to book a haircut and get my eyebrows waxed while I have the chance. It is strange trying to plan things at the moment because I have no idea how long I have until LO arrives :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Gosh Carbafe, only 30days left for you!!! THere is going to be so much excitement on this thread over the next month or so! Like your pampering plans! Fairyx


----------



## membas#1

i found myself feeling the same way about planning things right now--especially projects at work. i'm not one to just hand stuff off to other people at work but i've been hesitant to take on any project that had a time line that would take me into my 38-40 week of work. of course here i sit at work but one never knows how long they'll make it....


----------



## Fairybabe

Any tips for constipation anyone?


----------



## membas#1

i haven't had to battle constipation much but i swear by the psyllium and lots of water trick--will generally work for me overnight. i also on 3 occasions since being pregnant gave myself warm water enema...but some say that's risky and i didn't do that at the early stage you are at Fairy--so I wouldn't recommend. But I did do once in late first trimester, 2nd trimester and once in 3rd trimester with no problems. 

do your prenatals have extra iron in them? that can cause problems with constipation as well.


----------



## Fairybabe

I think they do have some iron. Might check out the psyllium! I guess that's in health food shops? Oooh you wouldn't catch me trying an enema!!! He he! Fairy x


----------



## AJThomas

a good probiotic yogurt works for me Fairy, i assume it would work while pregnant too.


----------



## membas#1

yeah the enema was 3 times for 3 very uncomfortable moments in my pregnancy--like i needed some help with a cleanout and i could tell. i had never done one but DH showed me how and it wasn't sooo bad, although just gross.


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy more water and fiber one.....
13 hours 20 min and 30 seconds lol


----------



## membas#1

thinking of you lil--scan is gonna show a healthy LO! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Yay for scan tomorrow lil! I hope you get to see the heartbeat. :) Anyway, I'm sure it will show LO is fine.

fairy - me! me! Heehee. I tried to post earlier but I lost it. Prevention is key. I just try to eat lots of fiber during the day (fruit, veggies, and whole grains), drink lots of water and then take a few psyllium capsules at night. I take extra psyllium if I feel I haven't gotten enough fiber during the day. There are a bunch of different fiber supplements you can get at the drugstore, but the capsules are nicer than the powder that you mix with water, because that gets all slimy. You can also take a stool softener, it was on the list of "okay" drugs my doctor gave me.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, all the best for your scan. Can't wait to read your excited post about how good it was tonight (worked out your scan is at 4pm UK time). I hope you can get some sleep and not be too nervous! :hugs:

AJ, no news then? I guess at this stage, no news is good news so I'll continue to be carefully optimistic and cross all my fingers for you! Come on little AJ bean!!!

Fairy, my best advice: Tesco organic porridge oats. They're whole grain and make a very tasty porridge with just milk, no sugar or honey. Then stew some plums in just a little apple juice and add a touch of cinnamon if you like (I know some say to avoid cinnamon, but from what I've read a little doesn't hurt. But note that I'm not recommending it or anything.). Makes a really tasty breakfast, has list of folate and other b vitamins and importantly a good portion of fibre each morning. Haven't had trouble with constipation since starting it. Oh and for acute cases of constipation with or without bloating, fennel tea usually helps quickly. Again, not huge amounts but a cup or two a day are fine. Hope you feel better!

Membas, I can't believe you're still going to work! You've got some stamina mamma!

AFM, had a baaaaad night. Made the mistake of taking a nap on the sofa yesterday afternoon and then woke up with a headache. Got really tired at 9pm and went to bed but couldn't sleep for ages. Had nightmares all night and woke up every hour or so. Last time at 5am because the car was scratching at the door and whining. Now I'm awake. Headache's still with me. :( NOT amused.


----------



## AJThomas

still spotting, just lightly not getting any darker. Boobs still sore, didn't temp this morning cuz I left home early. Did have another bfn but I am not giving up yet, I'm just praying and praying.


----------



## zb5

AJ, making it to 15 dpo is a really good sign! Hope the :witch: stays away. :)

lil, how was your scan? Hope it was great!


----------



## Amygdala

AJ, fingers still tightly crossed for you!

And Lil, how did it go?


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sick ladies but my news is wonderful... We have a heartbeat it's 120 and I measure right at 6 weeks! I'm so happy ladies! :) now I need a nap...so sick! :)

Aj I'm still pulling for you sweetie!
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-11 10.39.52.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Oh thank goodness, Lilmac! I was beginning to worry not having heard from you yet. That is wonderful news, I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Lilmac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAW. And just the one as well! Your scan pic looks pretty much like mine! 
Poor you wiht the sickyness. I'm not bad with that, just super tired and a bit bunged up! ANd the sore enormous boobs.

So happy for you!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

AJ! Still rooting for the evil witch to stay away!
Fx


----------



## carbafe

Lil so pleased to hear everything went well:happydance:

:dust: to all those little beans 

AJ you are really keeping us in suspense !


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Lil :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Great to hear your news Lil :D


----------



## membas#1

Amyg--i hope you get some rest and your headache goes away! Boo for nightmares too! Dislike.

Tired today at work--want to be at home nesting or resting :) I'm glad it's the weekend so I can do just that and so DH and I can spend a bit of time together....I keep wondering when our last weekend as just a married couple will be :haha: I'm thinking we should go to a movie this weekend since I wont' be able to go for a while--so I hope he's on board with that :)

I did sleep last night 10:30-7:30! Only up twice in the night to pee and just a tad restless sometimes but not awake for hours on end. It was nice....

Hope everyone is doing well. AJ--hoping the witch stays away for you!


----------



## Amygdala

Nesting or resting. :haha: I like it! :thumbup: Cinema sounds like a great plan, hope you get to go. And yay for restful nights, take all the sleep you can get right now! I'm off to bed myself now I think.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Lil, did they say what your due date was based on your scan? Cos the CRL was 3mm that made me exactly on track. Wanna know how close we are together ms bump budy!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

I just ate a whole pizza. I blame the baby. It's using a lot of calories growing an extra mm today!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy that made me crack up! Mm now I'm hungry for pizza...


----------



## membas#1

I had a piece of pizza for lunch today--it was quite tasty. I could stand to have more :haha:


----------



## Dinah

Hey everyone :flower:

Lil - I couldn't be happier for you! How wonderful that scan pic looks. I have a big grin on my face!

AJ - sorry for BFN. Stay away wicked ol' witch!

Membas - when are you finishing work? I'm finishing at 37 +1 and am nervous enough about that plus super tired with it all already, I don't think I could go on as long as you (I know sometimes it is necessary). I keep wondering that about DH and I so planning in little trips or treats. You never do know when two will become three so best to make the most of it :)

:haha: Fairy - I ate full pizzas on my own even before I was pregnant! I had one tonight too actually but it was vegetable so I told myself it was good for baby ;)

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

I"m planning to work full time next week through the week--which will take me to 39+4 (according to my ticker) (or 39+2 if you go by my doctor's EDD). After that, if LO decides not to come on time and is late, I may go in here and there and do some work but I'll be on my own schedule and only go if I need a distraction from waiting for baby :haha: I can afford to stop working any time, but the earlier I stop working, the more hours I'll have to work in June to keep full time pay. I basically have enough vacation and sick time for 12 weeks off with full pay and benefits. I'm always off in July and August with pay and benefits...so the later I stay into March the fewer hours in June I have to work. My work is flexible enough that if I owe them 30 hours of work in June, they won't care if I do some in June, July, August--whatever. As long as by the time I go back in September full time, I'm even with them. I fortunately have a project at home to work on this summer, so I plan to use that to account for many of those hours that I'll owe....ultimately if i decide next week not to work full time and to start using some of my vacation/sick time--i'll still be able to do the same amount of time off--i'll just owe a few more hours down the road this summer. 

met with doula again today--i really like her. she's nice. she asked us about names and DH wouldn't let me tell her the ones we are thinking about...he kind of got a little cross and was like "you haven't told people have you" and well--i have told a few people of some of our ideas along the way--i haven't told anyone for sure the two we've narrowed down to, well I've told you guys :haha: but that's ok! lately when anyone asks we just tell them we aren't picking a name til we meet her...and we aren't, but yep, i have told a few people (like best friend, sister, and a few close coworkers) along the way some of the names we've considered--and some of those names aren't even on our list any more, some are. :dohh: oh well. 

well i'm rambling. i had a nice long nap after work and i'm wide awake--course it's only 8:30 but DH is working tonight...so i'm a bit bored...but enjoying the quiet too :) hope you ladies are well tonight!


----------



## membas#1

38 + few days bump pic :) Getting bigger and bigger each week! The rest are in my journal.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 143.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I've said it before and I'll say it again: What a beautiful bump! :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Congrats lil! I'm so glad to see your healthy scan. :) Sorry you are feeling sick though, hope you can get lots of rest. That really helps me.

membas, nice bump! I'll go look more in your journal now. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

G'day Ladies!

AJ...what news??? Am hoping and praying for you!

Lil? Feeling any less sick? I'm just EXHAUSTED. Sooo tired. Slept really late and still had a half hour nap this afternoon and still feel pooped! I'm taking at as a super good sign that all is going well! 

Membas, loved your bump pics. And so great you have an end in sight to your work but can have such flexibility to do a bit more if you feel like it. 

Amyg...it MUST be time for a bump pic from you? Let's see how your wee girly is doing!

Sweetpea...welcome to 3rd tri! Go go go!! 

Carbafe...you will love Monday morning i'm sure when you don't have to get up for work for the first time.

Meanwhile...I have a cake in the oven. A packet one mind, but still, felt in a baking mood. Haven't baked a cake since DH's birthday in Jan! DH is cooking us a fish curry from scratch tonight. Yummy. He's such a good cook. I'm very lucky. 

Oh and in other news, i've had to add a stretchy tag "belly belt" to my trousers today! I know it's too early for a bump, but the bloat is doing a good job. Normally i could have got away with it, but i just can't bear tightness on my tummy now. And i swear my boobs have grown AGAIN! My big girl bras had some room in them, now they barely have any. SUrely they have to stop soon??? Please?! 

RIght, hope you all having a good saturday. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, hooray for a cake! And the tiredness, waaayy nicer symptom than the nausea in my book.

I've just finished watching "9 months" and I was soooo annoyed throughout! Has anyone seen it? Basically the dad to be (portrayed by Hugh Grant) was being a complete ass throughout, while the mum to be just takes everything and smiles. In the end there's a completely realistic birth scene (water breaking to baby out in about 30 minutes) with about 10 people in the room all screaming and shouting their heads off. Oh and the two prospective dads having a punch up. Seriously, I got so stressed with the whole thing, I could have spent the whole film just shaking people (or for preference the writers) and telling them how stupid they're being. Oh, highlight in my book: Hugh Grant telling the other dad, whose wife just had their 4th baby girl, that "never mind, you can keep trying for a boy". Argh! 
So what do we think? Pregnancy hormones or just a really bad film?


----------



## ooSweetPea

OMG I HATE THAT MOVIE!!! I agree with everything you said... and also the scene where they are shopping for baby items/toys and the two guys get in a fight with the mascot. ASININE. The only part that barely amused me was when the baby kicked when they were about to have sex and the woman got all excited about that instead of what they were planning on doing... something that I would do to DH!

My favorite pregnancy related movie BY FAR is 'She's Having a Baby' with Kevin Bacon... loved it before I was pregnant and have watched it a few times since getting BFP and fell in love with it even more. Much more real and the end is just so... well you just have to watch it. Let's just say that there are two songs in that movie, 'Apron Strings' by Everything But the Girl and my FAV 'This Woman's Work' by Kate Bush that turn me into a blubbering pile everytime I hear them. I even have them loaded on iPod for during labor, and keep telling DH I am just going to listen to those two songs the entire time so he better be prepared!


----------



## zb5

Woohoo, happy 27 weeks Sweetpea!! I have not watched either of those movies. But when I was a kid I looooved "Look Who's Talking". My favorite was the intro when it shows the sperm racing to the egg... haha. Haven't watched it in about 20 years though so who knows if I'd still like it now. I will have to check out "She's having a baby". And avoid "9 months"!

Fairy, I have been leaving the top button of my jeans undone for a few weeks now and wearing a stretchy belt. tbh, I never liked the top button anyhow, but now I have a good excuse! :haha: I really feel bigger/bloated in the belly, but haven't shown too much increase on the scale. :shrug: I think maybe my bloat is just sensitive to being squeezed.

4 days until my ultrasound! I'm excited and a little nervous. I was able to find baby's heartbeat twice on the doppler, but since then I haven't been able to find it again. Instead I am hearing my own pulse more than before, maybe the placenta? I'm not too worried as I see so many stories of ladies who couldn't find the heartbeat but everything was fine. I hope everything is fine and we will see baby with arms and legs, bouncing around!

AJ, do I see a CD1 on your chart? :( Hope not, but if so big hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## lilmackate

Wow I didn't like that movie either! Pissed me,off! My favorite is father of the bride, two I, like steve martin :)
FIairy, felt better today I'm just so yucky all the time and cooking the boys food KILLS me... I hope you escape the yukies! I was thinking about you today and I laughed you asked how, to help constipation and I thought to myself today....dont eat a whole pizza :haha: I just thought it was funny.
Wow membas its almost time thats so exciting!
27 weeks sweetpea! Yay! :)
Zb yay for your ultrasound!
Amyg hows your wiggle worm? Still all over the place?


----------



## zb5

lol, good point lil! Cheese does not help with constipation. But I love cheese so I eat it anyway!


----------



## lilmackate

Well zb if I, tell the truth lol I was eating a slice of cheddar as I wrote that! Lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

TBH as much cheese as I have eaten in this pregnancy I don't think I'll ever poop again :haha:


----------



## membas#1

I also eat a ton of cheese, before PG and even more now...i love the stuff. Speaking of pizza...DH and i made homemade pizza tonight and we made a homemade one for the freezer too for after baby! YAY. Ground beef, red peppers, onions and mushrooms with a homemade sauce using sauce i made from our garden last summer and froze. it was so tasty!


----------



## zb5

mmm, that sounds delicious membas! I have some Brie sitting at home (it's pasteurized, I checked). I've been thinking about it all day!


----------



## membas#1

i go through phases with the softer cheeses...although i do love goat's cheese. i've been eating raw aged cheddar my entire pregnancy--and i do love my raw goat's milk. i didn't give any of it up but we are cautious of our sources...


----------



## zb5

Yum, I love goat cheese too but DH doesn't so I don't buy it too often. We had an amazing hard sheep's milk cheese when we were in Switzerland 2 years ago. Yummmmm.


----------



## Amygdala

You've got me thinking about cheese now. Oh how I miss my Brie and sweet chili dip! I think my low point was new year's, when my mum had prepared a cheese board and everything was touching the unpasteurised and/or mouldy French cheeses she'd bought (hmmm, French cheese), so I could eat nothing. :( I'll have a cheese fest once Helena is here. Have been loving my cheddars and cheese spreads recently though.
Baby is still wriggly but less so than a few days ago. But I do get to feel her once or twice a day for a wee while, so I'm happy. :D

Zb, I'm glad to hear you're not letting your Doppler worry you. I'm sure your scan will show a perfectly healthy, bouncy little baby! Can't wait to see a picture.

Speaking of pictures: I will post a bump picture soon (one of today's batch, to be taken later). But I have to say they're still rather unspectacular, unless I'm bloated. :haha: 

What's everyone up to this fine Sunday? I've got some cleaning and tidying to do and then we're off to pick up my parents from the airport. They're staying until Saturday morning, so I'm sure I'll have a very baby-themed week. Not that I mind...


----------



## Amygdala

Yay! Middle segment!!! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Yay Amygdala! You're halfway there if you measure by boxes. :) I'm in a new circle too. :happydance:

Have fun with your parents this week. My dad is visiting as well, but he's spending most of his time with my grandmother so we only saw him for about an hour on Friday and we'll spend Wednesday afternoon and evening with him. It's actually good because I have a lot of work to do. My plan for today is to work. :( After I'm done on here of course... :blush:


----------



## Fairybabe

G'day ladies! Mmmmm all this talk of cheese. Wish we had some in...it's all gone. And i'm not the only guilty party!!! LOL Lilmac! I'm sure the pizza acted as a bit of a battering ram. ;-) 
Zb5, glad i'm not alone on the button popping front!! I was sooooo bloated this afternoon i looked properly pregnant!! Can't wait to have a real bump. Your scan will be great! Baby will be baby shaped by now so you will have such an amazing time! 
Lilmac, you poor hting with the yukkies! I have to say i'm enjoy all my dodgy syptoms! Oooh, have you got blue veiny boobs yet? I have!! 
Sweetpea, wel done on 27weeks! ANd Zb on 10!! Hurrah! And Amyg 18!! YOu are nearly halfway done!!! Am really hoping that when i hit 7 weeks tomorrow the time starts speeding up loads. It can't go any slower.
AJ, how you doing? 
Loved our walk in the woods with the doggies today. Totally wiped me out but i felt tired in a good way instead of just a flattened way. 

Right. TIme to sort laundry for the week ahead. WHoop! Dunno how i am gonna get through my busy day tomorrow!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I do feel like time has started going a little faster. Still slow, but not nearly as slow as it was at first!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ladies, i'm having the wobbles. Am swinging between feeling really confident about this pregnancy and the "what if it happens again" thing. Got a real confidence boost from the scan. But i think what really set me off was when my lovely DH this eve was soooo cute and asked if the LO had enjoyed the dinner he cooked. Just to see that cute loving look on his face reminded me of how much there is at stake here for both of us. And then i got all scared about it going wrong. SOmeone talk some sense into me...quick!!!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, hugs hugs hugs! :hugs: I have felt that way sometimes too, and I haven't experienced a loss so I imagine the worry must be even worse for you.

I can't promise anything, but I really believe that this baby is your sticky one. And your DH is very cute. Just remember, even if the worst were to happen (which I really don't think it will), the two of you will have each other for support.

Have you decided when/whether to have a private scan? I think it would do wonders for your peace of mind. Hearing the heartbeat on the doppler at 8-9 weeks really helped me feel better, even though I haven't been able to find it the past few times. Stupid doppler is pretty hit or miss...


----------



## zb5

Also, I do think part of my worry is in disappointing DH and the close family I've told. Earlier on it used to really bother me when DH would even talk about buying baby things, or "when the baby..."

When I left for Australia at 4 weeks pregnant, I was soooo nervous, and DH kissed me on the head and said, "If you have a miscarriage while you're gone, it will be okay. We can try again." It sounds callous but it did make me feel a bit better, like if the worst were to happen, all I would have to worry about would be my own grief, and not disappointing DH.

Fairy, it sounds like your DH is very supportive and wonderful and he will be there to support you no matter what. I hope he will be kept busy supporting you through having a huge belly, labor, and sleep deprivation. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy :hugs: Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning? I remember those thoughts very well. What worked best for me was just good old repression. Freud would have had a field day with me! But in this case, I really believe it's healthy to try not to linger. If it's on your mind, by all means talk it out with DH or us here. But if you can at all, just distracting yourself can really help as well. In my case that meant I didn't think about baby at all for a while (beyond "I feel sick") but in the end that way was much easier. And once I'd passed my personal mc "milestone" it just got way better. Now that I can feel her, I'm just happy and excited most of the time, worries are almost completely gone. So what I'm saying is: Do whatever you need to make yourself feel better for now (short of that bottle of wine :haha:) and I promise, it will get easier! :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Fairy :hugs: I agree with the other ladies. It's normal for you to feel this way and you should honor those feelings by talking them out and expressing them. I too believe this is your sticky bean with all my being. Take a deep breath and know that you have lots of support around you from DH and of course us ladies here! :hugs: Have a good day--I think it's daytime where you are now? I'm about to head to bed...don't forget to relax today too :)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I relate 100% hang in there sweetie I know it's hard but try and think happy thoughts! :hug:


----------



## Coco14

Hi girls, soooo sorry that I have been absent for some time :s but I see that a few of you have great news! :) congratulations to you, you deserve it. 

I have clomid now but haven't started taking it yet as my cycles have gone from 4 months long to 31 days :D xx


----------



## membas#1

Coco good to hear from you! Your cycles getting more regular is great news! 

Hope everyone is feeling okay today--acupuncture and work for me tomorrow. We went out to dinner with friends tonight--was so tasty. I had cod and crab, and it was so tasty. Now just trying to wind down for a good nights sleep--which eluded me last night. I'm hopeful for better tonight--but you know what, i think my brain is going to get to me this week...i'm getting excited and anxious and so my brain will likely keep me awake at night--argh. Oh well, soon i'll have a LO keeping me awake at night :) and I'll be brain dead cuz i'll be too tired to think :)


----------



## lilmackate

GIRL! Membas you are going to pop soon! 39 and 1 thats fantastic! I can't wait for pictures!

Coco good to see you!


----------



## zb5

Coco, good to hear from you! That is really good news about your cycles shortening. Should make it much easier to catch the egg. And then having the clomid there in case you do decide to use it. You should be knocked up soon! :)

Scan for me on Wednesday morning. Less than 36 hours. Eek! I'm so excited with a bit of nerves as well. I really hope everything is fine. I really think everything is fine, but every so often I panic and have a "what if" moment. Time to take Amygdala's advice and distract myself until Wednesday!


----------



## membas#1

ZB--good luck on your scan wednesday--I bet everything is going to check out just fine! 

Lil, how are you feeling?

I hope i pop soon :) Ready. Thinking supermoon full moon baby on Saturday or Spring Equinox baby on Sunday/Monday :) DH keeps teasing me that she's gonna be 2 weeks late...with how i feel tonight I don't know if I can take that! But of course I will if that's what she decides to do. Please baby don't do that to me :)


----------



## zb5

membas, I think sometime this weekend would be great! A punctual baby!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, fingers crossed tightly for a prompt arrival of your little girl! I can imagine you're getting uncomfortable, especially with the added stress of not sleeping properly.

Zb5, all the best for your scan! It's gonna be magical though, you'll be ae to see your actual, human-shaped baby! Well, humanoid at least at that stage. :haha:

Coco, nice to see you! Congrats on the more regular cycles, now you go girl!

AFM, went shopping with mum and sister yesterday. Shouldn't have. I seriously don't have the stamina for that kind of thing at the moment. Will try to rest today.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies!! 
Thanks for all the supportive words. Still a bit wobbly today, but doing better. Going to use some PMA and get that private scan booked as soon as i am done on b n b. We are arranging it for Sat 2nd april. As it's private we can pick the time, so it's best to do it when DH doesn't have to miss any work (with enough notice i can schedule most times as i'm self-emplpyed). It will also be 9wks 5 dys, so just 2 days before my personal demon date. If i had lots of spare cash i would be having one weekly!!! LOL. My acupuncturist has a doppler so after the scan the plan is to let her use it on me when i see her. That will get me to the next goal, which will be the 13wk scan (will be away at 12wks). 

Zb5, am excited for you for your scan!! Hope it gives you a huge boost. Know what you mean about the feeling of letting people down, but fingers crossed we'll just be giving them lots of good news. 

Amyg, have you not got your second tri energy burst and bloom yet???? That's what i'm working towards!! Keep telling myself that in about 6 or 7 weeks i will glow with great health and energy!! Unlike the slightly pale, exhausted, bloated and spotty look I am currently sporting! 

Coco!! THat's great to see you and hear your cylces are getting more regular!! Maybe now they are more predictable you might find the opks etc more useful? Here's hoping you get your BFP soon!! 

Membas...baby girl needs a nudge!!! I believe curry and sex are top of the list!!! 

Lilmac, aren't you having another scan this week? Have you got spots too? Feel like i've just turned 15!!! Hope you aren't feeling so sick.

Carbafe...how is maternity leave?

RIght. OFf to book the scan!!! So glad for you girls. Really i am.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Thanks all :) the site is plying up a bit and telling me I'm logged out if I try and 'thank' you or reply on the last page...

Membas, do you have any names, or are you keeping them to yourself?!

Amy and ZB will you find out the sex?

Fairy (hugs)! I hope you are feeling OK today. 

I was reading a book about paganism the other day (just for the nature links really!) and about the moon cycles linking to women's cycles and the full moon being a fertile time! so I thought I would check my ovulation date if I have another 31 day cycle and it's the 19th - full moon!! FXd!

I really am so happy for you all :D Have a nice day. xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Just booked my scan! 4pm on sat 2nd April. Yeah. PMA.


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--yay for having scan booked! that will help put your mind at ease and with the doppler your acupuncturist has, even better! you will get through this tough part and come out with a healthy baby! PMA for you all the way :hugs:

Coco--yay for ovulating with the full moon! The moon has some powerful effects so take advantage of that! Fx'd this will be your month! As for names, we have a couple we really like, but we have decided not to name her until she's born and we see her. So we'll know after she's born. :)

Feeling better this morning after sleeping 11-6:30. I'd rather not be awake at 7 like I am now as my alarm is set for 8:30 but I can't complain about a 7 hour sleep night right now. I'll take it. I think the lack of sleep sunday night and my long day yesterday is what made me feel so done and uncomfortable yesterday---i had my first dream of baby being born last night--except she weight 6 pounds 11 ounces, and i'm pretty sure that's too small for the being inside my body! :haha: but it was a nice dream, and then she turned into a puppy :rofl: that's the 2nd time in my pregnancy that baby has turned into a puppy in my dream...but this was my first birth dream. :) fun

hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## zb5

lol about the puppy membas! I also had the pregnancy insomnia last night, woke up at 5am and my alarm didn't go off until 6:30. At which point I was finally starting to doze off again. :cry: I love my sleep.

Fairy - so great that you booked the scan. It should really help with your peace of mind, which is so important.

Amygdala, sometimes shopping is way too tiring. Hope you get a nice rest today.

Coco, we do want to find out the gender!! I'd like to know ASAP :haha:. Good luck with the full moon this month. The moon is supposed to be the closest to earth it's been in years on the 19th, "supermoon". They say it is the biggest full moon you will ever see (although I doubt we'll really be able to tell the difference). It's also my parents' anniversary. So a lucky day!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls... just checking in with the latest scan details. Cervix has shortened again so not very good news, details in journal but in short (hah! no pun intended!) they are rechecking me Friday and if it's worse I'll most likely be back in the hospital until 36 weeks when they take the stitch out. Had me hooked up to the toco and no contractions or anything so that's good news at least.

Frustrated!


----------



## lilmackate

So sorry sweetpea! I'm so glad they are taking such good care though!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: SweetPea. Sorry things weren't improved with the scan. I sure hope you don't end up back in the hospital until 36 weeks. You are an amazing woman to have the patience you have right now. I am in awe. Stay strong and I'll have my Fx'd everything works out and you can stay at home.


----------



## membas#1

Alright ladies--had a pretty intense acupuncture treatment today--complete with microcurrent. Here's hoping we can kick start something--I know body won't do what it's not ready to do, even with a little nudge, but I'm hopeful that the acupuncture is helping to take things to that next level (and Fairy--took your advice too and had a little :sex: this morning to help things out as well--but we've been doing that at least 3 X a week anyways...but I'm trying to get more in right now--lucky DH :haha: thank goodness he's still attracted to me in all my pregnant glory :) and by glory I mean I'm just a massive belly). :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Membas that's v exciting!! And great for all the BD!!! DH will have to make the most of it this side of the birth!! Loved your puppy dream!!

Sweetpea...that sucks. At least they are keeping a close eye and that you now know that if Thomas were to put in appearance now you are in a totally diff and much better situation than back at 20 weeks. Fingers crossed the cervix gets longer by fri. Pesky cervix. 

Coco, hope the full moon does it for you! Hope things are now good with you and BF. 

AJ, how you doing?

Amyg...still waiting on the bump pic!! 

Had a good cry over DH when he came home this eve. Stupidly hormonal!! But feel better now. Hopefully i can feel a bit better now. Damn hormones!! 

Lil...you are v quiet at the mo? Is it that you feel too sicky? Hope all is good with you!

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Yea fairy I feel bad because I can only get on quick because my cell makes me more sick to type so when I get on I feel like I'm only talking about myself and I seem so selfish.... I dont like that. I feel like pooh pooh! But early you asked and yes my chest broke out! Yuck!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hugs Lilmac, hope the sickness eases off soon. Hmmm, were you this sick with your boys? Could this mean a girl for you???? I predict you a girl!!
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Actually was sicker with the boys but since my oldest was still a baby/toddler he took naps...it wasn't so hard to rest. And with my oldest I could stay in bed. Now I feel like pooh but am up and down...running for this or that...cooking this or that....only sleep I get is at night. Blah not trying to complain though I'm very blessed but I almost vomited today which wasn't fun but I didn't so thats good.


----------



## Fairybabe

Still think girl! 
Yeah i wonder how people who already have kids manage first tri! I'm not very sicky at all, just super tired and v v emotional at the mo. I'd hate to see me deal with a toddler tantrum at the same time! Hope you get some rest in Lil! Well done on not puking!!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, sorry to hear your news. :hugs: BUT they're looking after you well and as Membas said, you're in a much better position now than you were 7 weeks ago. Still hope you're spared 9 weeks in hospital but you've been so amazingly strong throughout this pregnancy, whatever else it throws at you, you'll handle it! I think you should be very proud of yourself! :hugs:

Membas, goodness the expense!!! Love the puppy dream by the way and also the added BD. I'm starting to feel rather guilty about my lack of sex drive here. Luckily DH is nervous about it as well so understands but I do hope we can get back to normal soon. And Fairy's right, you should enjoy it while you can!

Lilmac, please don't feel bad for being quiet. I was just the same when I felt sick but it will pass. You just concentrate on making yourself as comfortable as is possible right now. Have you tried sour drops/sweeties? Or cold lightly sparkling water with a slice of lemon? Both helped me a lot, but not always. Hope it eases for you soon! :hugs:

Fairy, I know I owe a belly picture. I don't think I can post from my iPod though and my laptop screen has died, so no joy there. But I'll try and post one from work tomorrow, if I get a chance. It's starting to be visible now as well.

DH felt baby girl move earlier today. He always looks a bit suspicious when he does, so I asked him why today and he said "it's hard to tell whether it's you or her, feels just like wind moving". :haha: Oh dear, the poor child! He did believe me that I'm not making him feel my wind in the end though...


----------



## Fairybabe

He he, Amyg, acc to your ticker, maybe it was hiccups not wind DH felt!!


----------



## zb5

Sweetpea, that sucks!

membas, I have a friend who had both her babies 2 weeks early, she thinks due to accupuncture. Who knows? She really wanted them out!

Amygdala, hooray for DH feeling LO! And funny... that sounds like something my DH would say about wind. :haha:

Fairy and lil, I too am having spots. Not a lot, but the one I got last week was HUGE. :( My nausea was mostly gone for weeks 8 and 9 but now it is back for week 10. Booo... still doesn't sound nearly as bad as yours lil. I agree, resting definitely helps a lot.

Scan tomorrow morning... eek!


----------



## lilmackate

awe! Can't wait to see pictures zb!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yes zB can't wait for pics of LO! Good luck although I am sure all will go fine :D


----------



## zb5

Just managed to hear heartbeat on the doppler again. Yay! That was a nice little confidence boost. Now I'm so excited for the scan tomorrow and not nearly as nervous!!

So far the doppler has been hit or miss, I heard it at 8+6 and now again at 10+2 but couldn't find it some times in between. :shrug: It is a lesson I guess, dopplers are flaky and don't let them worry you!


----------



## lilmackate

No dont let them worry you! :) most work best at 12 weeks I'm so happy youre feeling better! Now just enjoy your scan tomorrow and soak up looking at baby! :hug:


----------



## lilmackate

Amy thanks for understanding all of you are so great! Its hard doing anything when you feel badly especially fun things... :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, have a great time at your scan!!! Glad you managed to find the heartbeat as well. But you seem to have a really healthy attitude towards the Doppler anyway. Don't think I could have coped with not finding it sometimes so well.

Fairy, I've felt a few hiccups. Soooo funny! But no, what DH was very clearly her kicking. He's just the sceptical type. :D


----------



## carbafe

Sweetpea I hope things are more stable on Friday and you can stay at home. If not at least you know you will be in the best place for you and your little boy. 

Lil, Fairy and ZB hope you all start to feel a bit better soon :) I think I have felt my best in 3rd Tri. Feel a little tired and a bit uncomfy at time but as you look so pregnant everyone is egar to help you with everything and you can just take life slowly :) 

Amy I love it when hubby feels baby move. Even now his face lights up when he feels a wriggle and now he gets full kicks and punches hehe He loves feeling my tummy when he comes to bed as thats when baby likes to have a dance :) 

Coco fxed for the full moon ! 

I have been very busy since starting maternity leave ! Lots going on with the house and MW appoints etc Was going to go shopping today but feeling a bit tired so might try and have a rest today ....


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah for the HB ZB!!!!! Now you can really go looking fwd to your scan! Can't wait to see the pics! 
Amyg, it's great your DH can finally feel baby. Must make it even more real for him. 
Lilmac, i can imagine trying to type online is not fun when you feel sick. Well, looks like we are all spotty! Mine are mainly on my neck. V v attractive. A few small ones on my usually clear face, and some tiny ones on my chest. Honestly, havne't had this many in years!! 
Woke up feeling Blah this morn. Think the super grey drizzly weather is not helping, but trying to be positive and view feeling really low as a good sign!! Must mean all those hormones working super hard in there. It's weird, i was feeling so settled end of last week and now am low, miserable, teary. This is all positive right? 
Oh and here's the thing....dreams. For the last few nights my ex has been in all my dreams!!! WHAT THE HECK???? At least last night i dreamt i was meeting up with him WITH my DH and catching up with him. WHereaas the night before i was on a train to paris to go live with him as apparently we had got married, but i was already preg by DH!! WHAT??? I haven't laid eyes on this guy in more than 4 years, i certainly don't harbour any secret desire to be with him. So why on earth is he appearing in my dreams?? I find it v disturbing. Wish he would go away!!! I'd almost rather Ross Kemp made a reappearance!! 

How is everyone? Membas...hope you slept well after your acupuncture sesh! Anymore signs of movement in the labour direction? 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

I too have had lots of ex dreams while pregnant--both of my exes. And I haven't laid eyes on them in 4 years for the one and 7 years for the other. Had one just last night and yep, i was pregnant and with that person. UGH. How rude to dream such things! I think when pregnant your sub-conscience sort of revisits the past in a way--i mean you are getting ready mentally and physically for a very big life change so you sort of revisit the past and other life changes that got you where you are today. That's my reasoning behind it anyways ;) could just be dreams too but I like to find meaning in my dreams...

Now why my baby turns into a puppy in my dreams...hmm...my coworker had the same dreams and she's a dog owner--perhaps we are tapping in to how our animals may feel once baby comes...? 

NO major changes on my end. Still feel like pubic bone gonna split in half--good thing it's made to be flexible. Appt tomorrow will hopefully reveal some progress.

Carbafe--glad to hear you are feeling well and enjoying maternity leave! I agree..3rd tri is best energy wise...even with my insomnia at times....you just feel better.

ZB--hope your scan goes well today...i bet it'll be great!
Lil--sorry you are feeling so crummy...i too predict girl for you :)
Amy--wait til you feel those hiccups when you are 39 weeks....it's even funnier cuz your whole belly jumps with each hiccup! Makes me laugh.

Okay--long work day ahead, my last full one--I can do this right? :) Here i go! Have a good day ladies. xoxo


----------



## zb5

Scan went well!!! More later


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Zb5!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! 
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Lol more later! :p


----------



## zb5

Lol, I just didn't want you ladies to worry, so I posted from DH's phone. We went out for pastries and then shopping afterwards. I bought some desperately needed new bras. Went from 36B to 38D. :blush: I'm tall and have broad shoulders so they don't look huge or anything, but whoa!

Anyway, the scan went fine, actually it all happened really fast. Baby measured 2 days ahead of my LMP date, which is exactly right based on me O'ing on CD12. :) He/she had arms and legs and jumped around a couple times and we saw the heart beating. DH took a video but somehow managed to miss the part where baby was moving! :dohh: Anyway, everything looked perfect so now we are going ahead and telling more people over the next few weeks. Yay! There's a picture in my journal.

Thanks ladies for all your support! I really appreciate it as I feel I've been hogging this thread recently obsessing about my scan. :)

membas - yay for last full day of work!

carbafe - hope you are enjoying mat leave and you get a chance to rest a bit!

lil - hope you aren't feeling too bad! Maybe on the weekend your DH can take care of the kids while you get a nap in?

Amygdala - my mom said I had hiccups for a month straight while she was pregnant with me. :shock: I must have driven her crazy...

Fairy - I think it is totally normal for your mood to vary a lot at this point. But, I have a friend who got severe antenatal depression and it was very unpleasant. So if it sticks around too long I'd definitely see the doctor about it. She actually had to take a month or so off work because it got so bad before she started treating it. :( I hope this isn't the case for you though and it's just normal pregnancy moodiness.

An old crush recently facebooked me and then I had a dream about me, DH, and this guy. Not dirty, but weird because the three of us were all hanging out and traveling together. And I definitely don't have a crush on this guy anymore, in fact his facebook message was a bit creepy and overly adoring. :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Loved your scan pic!! Love seeing such good news.

Membas...have you survived your last full day?? Hats off to you for doing so well!!

Glad i'm not the only one with the ex dreams!! THat made me feel better. 

Zb5, thanks for your concern re antenatal depression. It has crossed my mind to keep an eye on it, especially seeing as one of the risk factors for getting it is previous pregnancy loss! At the mo i think it's more a mix of fear/anxiety and hormones tho. Today i've been a lot more upbeat. But still feeling slightly fragile. I think i will show a miraculous shift once i get out of first tri!! It's funny, i was really doing ok til sunday eve. I'm guessing it will pass. Certainyl not weepy today. More plain old exhausted. 

Carbafe, hope you get to put your feet up some more. 

Have any of you got swollen ankles??? You always read about them in pregnancy. Not heard any of you mention them yet!!! He he he. 

Lilmac, hope the sickiness is easing!! Is yor next scan this fri? 

Sweetpea...how are you doing today? Really hope things are going as good as possible for you.

Sleepy hugs

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

zB so glad your scan went well! Took a nosey at your piccy and it was so adorable how you can see the little arms on either side :D

I too had dreams about one of my ex's... was so weird as he was my only other 'serious' (I say 'serious' with a chuckle bc it was in highschool! :haha: ) relationship besides DH as I met and started dating DH when we were 15 and have been together 9 years. Anyhow, I 'dated' this other guy for 2ish years before him, and remained friends through highschool even after DH and I got together, but haven't spoken to him since, but have had SO MANY dreams about him since falling pregnant. I have to agree with Membas' theory!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I've been feeling pretty good today, laid flat in bed since getting back from my appt yesterday and though last night was kind of scary I feel much better today. Uterus has settled back down and not feeling as much pressure so I am hoping that means things are going back to normal!


----------



## membas#1

<---still surviving this day---OMG I'm beat and not done yet. Everything hurts. Perhaps this will send LO over the edge and she'll come out :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, :happydance: for your scan pic! What a beautiful little baby! And like I said in your journal, your risk of anything going wrong is way down now, so time to get your head into 2nd trimester mode!

SweetPea, glad you're feeling a bit better! You really are a superstar! Fingers tightly crossed for good news on Friday!

Membas, hope your last full day wasn't too exhausting and that baby girl will make an appearance soon! 

Carbafe, so you're enjoying mat leave? I'm just getting a bit of energy back now and hoping I can hold on to it until I'm off, although I haven't really decided when that'll be. Anything big left to do before your surprise egg hatches?

Fairy, I went through a phase of ex-dreams. Haven't spoken to him in well over a year and maybe seen him 3 or 4 times in almost 8 years now and he still cropped up. I had one dream where I was pregnant with his child and then felt so relieved when I woke up and realised that DH's the daddy, I actually laughed out loud. :haha: I'm with Membas' explanation, I think it's your brain revisiting important changes in your life. I think the baby-animal dreams make sense as well, as a pet is often the first living thing you care for and are responsible for. 

Lilmac, I think DH having the kids at the weekend is a great idea! You should tell him we insist!

AFM, blood screen results have come back great. Chances of both Down's and trisomy 18 are below 1 in 20000, so I'm incredibly relieved. Spina bifida is also very very unlikely, can't remember the numbers off the top of my head though. Not that we would love her any less if there was any issues but it's so good to know that she's unlikely to ever have to deal with any of those things.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Membas, hang in there! :hugs: Maybe tonight would be a good time to start mat leave?

Oh and Fairy, I also think that your low mood is completely normal and will lift as soon as you get some reassurance, hopefully way before 2nd tri. It's a tough time but I'm so sure it'll all be forgotten in a few month when you're holding your little girl. Yes, I said girl. Don't know why but I'm sure your bump's pink! Zb's I think is a boy and Lilmac I'm not sure on but would tend towards girl. You all heard it here first (apart from Lilmac, in whose case all honour must be Fairy's in case of an actual pink bump)!


----------



## membas#1

home now and have had a bath--i'm not doing anything the rest of the night--and it's only about 5:30pm, but who cares. My body and mind are exhausted, so much so that i feel a little sick overall--like just too worn out. The rest of my week is easy though--appointment tomorrow at 10:00, then i'll go to work for half a day, then Friday go in for half a day followed by acupuncture...so 2 more half days this week and from there i think i'm done. This was my last full time day for sure!

ZB, gonna have to go look at your pic.
Amy--glad your numbers came back good for everything. I remember being relieved as well to get those results.

I read the other posts, but now i cant remember what i read. Hope you are all well tonight.


----------



## membas#1

Thought I'd show a little bump progression--the last two are 38 and 39 weeks, and I don't recall but I think the red is 34-35 weeks and then the first one--who knows. Definitely have grown this month alone! :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 120.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo 127.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









Photo 139.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









Photo 153.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilmackate

You look fabulous! What a beautiful bump!


----------



## zb5

membas, you are looking great, and still growing! Sounds like a rough day, glad your last full day is done with, and hope the half days go by quickly.

Amydala, I also think boy for me and girl for Fairy, but I think girl for lilmac too. Everyone said boy for me at first but one friend has changed her mind to girl. It's getting me all confused! At first I wanted a boy first but the farther along I get the less I care. I just want to know so I can call it "he" or "she" instead of "it".


----------



## Fairybabe

Love those bump pics Membas!! Hope your appt goes well this morning. Hopefully they'll say "yes, looks like she's scheduled to arrive at 11am on saturday." !!

Amyg, thanks for the gender prediction!! It's true, i think girl too!!! Have done from the start. It's weird, with my first preg i truly felt boy from day one. 2nd one, got no feeling, and this time, super strong girl feeling. I used to think i wanted 2 girls then a boy!!! Ha ha ha!!! Now i'll just take what i'm given! Can't wait to find out tho!! Patience is not my strong point, so we'll be finding out for sure. I think DH could live without finding out, but he knows that would drive me nuts! Apart from the fact i want the chance to say "ha, i knew it!!". 

As for dreams, well guess what...last night i had a LOVELY dream!! I was giving birth and apparently in some sort of trance like state so i didn't feel any pain (yeah!!) and the baby emerged, and i fell asleep. When i woke up DH preseneted me with a beautiful bundle of baby, dressed as aboy, and i said "But it thought it was a girl?" and he said "it is, but i forgot to bring any girl clothes!" ANd in the dream i was breastfeeding this baby too!! How cool is that as a dream???? I'll take more of those please and less disturbing ex dreams! ANyway, i've woken up in a much better mood!! 

ZB, as Amyg, said, you are on the downhill run to 2nd tri now! Time for an update bump pic? Illl try and do a "non bump" bump pic this weekend as a bench mark! ALthough i'm so bloated you'll all say "oooh are you sure you're not in 2nd tri?!" LOL. 

RIght, better get on withit. Gonna be a long day.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

have any of you ladies done one of the chinese gender prediction sites where it bases gender prediction off of your lunar age at time of conception? it's not always correct but i've seen a lot of cases where it was--it was for me and my friend. i'd be curious what they predict for all of you :)

it's 5am...i just woke up but am sure to go back to sleep shortly within the hour or so. this is just becoming routine again for me....had a banana and a trip to the bathroom. having some aches and pains low with a touch of period like pain in there...keep working body! 

LOL @ Fairy--your 'hopefully they'll say she's scheduled to be arriving at 11am on Saturday' sounded much like the arrival of an airplane or something...well if she's anything like the US airline companies...i'm in for a wait :haha:

what a lovely dream too fairy-those are really nice ones. early on before we knew gender i dreamt 4 times it was a girl, and only once it was a boy...i had a gut feeling after those 4 dreams it was really a girl even tho we had been thinking boy all along. dreams are so fun (usually).

have a good day all


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 what a lovely scan picture :) Have fun spreading the good news :)

Membas I can't believe your stamina ! I hope you get an easy few days and then maybe a couple of days to rest before your little girl arrives. 

Amy glad your numbers all came back good.

Sweetpea I am glad your feeling a bit better hopefully that is a good sign !

Lil I think you should convince DH to take the boys out for the day for some daddy bonding and you can have some mummy napping ! :) 

Fairy I am glad your feeling a bit more up beat today. Hopefully as the weeks go on and you get your next scan you will start to feel a weight lift :hug: 

I had a really lazy day yesterday as I was feeling a bit exhausted and getting a lot of (mild) stomach and back cramping. Today the movers came to get the last of the furniture for our old flat which is going to my MIL and SIL. Only 1 week till the key handover so although I will miss it I will be glad to know everything has been handed over. 

We still have quite a few boxes to unpack and I would really like to get them done before the baby arrives but it is things like books, dvds etc so If we don't get round to it it wont be a huge deal. One main thing left to get done is we need a new shower as it was broken when we moved in so have been having baths since we got here. The plumber has ordered all the bits and fingers crossed we will get it all in at the end of next week ! 

On an exciting note our cot and changer arrived on Tuesday so DH have now built it all and put up the babys curtains so it looks so sweet :) Just need to put up our wall mural now. It is a tree with an owl sitting on the branch and small birds flying around. I also have 5 woodland animals to go around the room so looking forward to getting those up soon. 

Here is a pic but it still looks quite plain as the mural isn't up 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189355_10150113218261848_513146847_6714940_2912124_n.jpg The walls are pale green.

What ideas does everyone else have for LO's nursery's ? 

As for swollen ankles so far I haven't had any swelling. GP said it is less common with 'winter' pregnancies but is more common with ladies who are far on in pregnancies during the warmer months.


----------



## Fairybabe

That nursery is lovely Carbafe!!! The mural sounds sooo cute. We haven't got that far in the thought process yet, but am looking fwd to doing so! Do you reckon your bubs will be early, ontime or late?? or no idea? 

Looking fwd to your update Membas!! 
ANd yeah, Amyg, those test results sound just great, one less thing to worry over! 

Well, my afternoon is going to be a bit mad, have a number of appts coming up...so hoping i get through them! Just took our dogs for a lovely long walk, and well, my word, i came within a whisker of puking!!! Now of course, having to scoop the poop is never much fun, but usually i cope just fine. Today, already feeling abit sicky this nearly sent me over hte edge (i keep hand sanitiser in the car...don't worry!). COmbined with the fact i spent the entire walk needing to pee (despite having gone just before leavin gthe house!!) and what a fun time! But i'm guessing these are all GOOD signs!! YAY! 

MEmbas, your broken sleep sounds a pain. Until the last three nights i've been sleeping right through. But now the need for a middle of the night toilet stops seems to have crept up on me! D'oh. Good practice for the broken sleep of feeding??! 

Our 2 dogs are currently snoozing in a patch of sunlight after their walk. Oh how i wish i could join them!! But nope, off for my busy afternoon! Although truth be told, i'm glad for those busy times, cos it makes time go faster!

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

membas#1 said:


> Thought I'd show a little bump progression--the last two are 38 and 39 weeks, and I don't recall but I think the red is 34-35 weeks and then the first one--who knows. Definitely have grown this month alone! :)

 
Cool photos!


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> ZB5 what a lovely scan picture :) Have fun spreading the good news :)
> 
> Membas I can't believe your stamina ! I hope you get an easy few days and then maybe a couple of days to rest before your little girl arrives.
> 
> Amy glad your numbers all came back good.
> 
> Sweetpea I am glad your feeling a bit better hopefully that is a good sign !
> 
> Lil I think you should convince DH to take the boys out for the day for some daddy bonding and you can have some mummy napping ! :)
> 
> Fairy I am glad your feeling a bit more up beat today. Hopefully as the weeks go on and you get your next scan you will start to feel a weight lift :hug:
> 
> I had a really lazy day yesterday as I was feeling a bit exhausted and getting a lot of (mild) stomach and back cramping. Today the movers came to get the last of the furniture for our old flat which is going to my MIL and SIL. Only 1 week till the key handover so although I will miss it I will be glad to know everything has been handed over.
> 
> We still have quite a few boxes to unpack and I would really like to get them done before the baby arrives but it is things like books, dvds etc so If we don't get round to it it wont be a huge deal. One main thing left to get done is we need a new shower as it was broken when we moved in so have been having baths since we got here. The plumber has ordered all the bits and fingers crossed we will get it all in at the end of next week !
> 
> On an exciting note our cot and changer arrived on Tuesday so DH have now built it all and put up the babys curtains so it looks so sweet :) Just need to put up our wall mural now. It is a tree with an owl sitting on the branch and small birds flying around. I also have 5 woodland animals to go around the room so looking forward to getting those up soon.
> 
> Here is a pic but it still looks quite plain as the mural isn't up
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189355_10150113218261848_513146847_6714940_2912124_n.jpg The walls are pale green.
> 
> What ideas does everyone else have for LO's nursery's ?
> 
> As for swollen ankles so far I haven't had any swelling. GP said it is less common with 'winter' pregnancies but is more common with ladies who are far on in pregnancies during the warmer months.

 
Lovely nursery :)


----------



## Shey

Carb lovely photos I like it!

Hope you ladies are doing great. I wont be on much since my laptop was stolen so until I get a new one i'll be on very little


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, I love the nursery! You will have to show pictures of the mural when it's ready. :)

Shey, sorry about your laptop. :(

membas, my "I'm predicted a boy!" comes from one of the Chinese gender predictors, I think.

Okay, I have to rant a little... Yesterday DH told me that he imagines both of our families will fly in from out of town for the birth (4 parents plus 3 siblings). Not only do I not want that, I don't even think it's logistically possible! I mean, you can't predict when you will go into labor. He said he imagines them flying in "sometime before the due date" and staying until "sometime after". They won't actually be in the delivery room, but the doctor will tell us when the baby's about to come so he can call them and our local friends and tell them to come to the hospital waiting room. Then when baby is born he can make the big announcement to a large group of people in the waiting room and they will smoke cigars. :shock: Please tell me he is crazy! I mean the doctors don't actually tell you "you'll have the baby in about 2 hours", right? When I told him he was crazy, he dug his heels in and now feels even more strongly about it. I think I should probably "yes, dear" him until he realizes it is crazy, but I can't do that as his plan sounds like such a nightmare to me. I realize this is way far away and will probably get resolved easily before it matters, but right now I am freaking out that he has such a different idea from me about how this will go. Help!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## membas#1

ZB, I'd have to agree with you on this one. That's too much for me at least. I want those first few hours with just LO and daddy and me. I'm sort of glad we live out of state otherwise we'd have family at the hospital like all my siblings did who live near each other and the parents. My style is definitely to keep things really chill during those first few moments. 

I don't know what to tell you except you guys should talk about how you are feeling for each side and try to come up with a solution that meets somewhere in the middle. Talk to him about why you want it a different way. :hugs:

And no, doctor's can't really predict when baby is coming although once you are at a certain point in labor they can probably say you'll have the baby soon (i think)?


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I'm totally with you as well. Yes, it is crazy and no, it's not 1950. :haha: But I wouldn't make it a big deal just yet. If he doesn't bring it up again, I'd let it rest for a while and bring it up again a bit later on once you've had time to think about your response. Do you have any friends with kids he could talk to? Does he know much about how much of an exhausting time it's going to be for both of you? Either way, I think at this point it's all still quite academic and he might realise that you'll need time for you as a family as you get further along. Hope he comes around without too much convincing.
For comparison: we'll have my parents in law and my sister over a day or two after LO is born, but only for an hour or two. My own parents won't fly in until 2 weeks later and won't even book flights until after her birth. I think it'll be hard enough adjusting to being parents without having any of our parents around all the time, trying to "be helpful". My parents are leaving tomorrow after a 5 day visit and I can tell you, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies! Zb, that sounds a nightmare. Also sounds like he is really wanting the chance to have some sort of role in the whole deal...maybe he doesn't yet realise what u will need from him during the birth process and sees the announcement as his chance to be proud dad? I'm with amyg, let it drop for now and gradually educate him about birth. If you cld watch one born every minute online, a few episodes of that and seeing diff births and other dads wld help. 
Afm, well hectic couple days, I'm beat. Irony being that now am at my most tired, business is going well! Still, defo need the cash. Thougjt I wld puke between clients this morn, but a cracker and water helped.
Shey, that sucks re your laptop. Can u get it paid on insurance? 
Hope y'all well.
Fairy xx


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, it feels good to hear your responses! I think I will try to take your advice Amygdala, and let it drop for a while. And Fairy, I think you are TOTALLY right, he is excited and looking forward to being more involved in the whole process. Which would be cute, if it didn't drive me crazy too!

I always hear you UK ladies talking about One Born Every Minute, but I've never watched it! I should try to find it this weekend. :)

Shey, hope your insurance covers the laptop. Do you still have your digital pictures and stuff like that? I would freak out if my laptop got stolen. :( I back up my data every month or so because I'm so afraid of losing anything. Whenever I walk home in the dark and I feel vulnerable, I think.... "when was the last time I backed up my hard drive??", not "I'm concerned for my personal safety". Haha... sad but true.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Zb there's a US version on now too of that show, it's on Lifetime on Tuesday nights... I watch it every week, so addictive. The only thing that bugs me is the US version seems to portray that every women that tries for a natural labor is crazy and the drs and nurses seem to really push interventions... The one this week wasn't so bad but the first episode was horrible! Not sure how it is in the UK though!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--hope you are all having a wonderful friday and start to the weekend. Fairy-hope you get some rest. Glad your business is picking up tho! That's always nice :)

Amy--hope you get some rest after your company leaves. It can be tiring to have visitors especially right now for you!

Shey--sucks about your computer. I hope you didn't lose all the stuff on your computer and hope you can recover the costs somehow. :hugs:

ZB--sounds like a good plan to drop it for a bit. It's early yet and he may change his mind ultimately on how he sees things going.

Carbafe--the pics of the room are super cute! We are cosleeping so don't have a nursery set up, although we have added to our room by adding a changing table/dresser to the room for LO and we'll be setting up our cosleeper sometime. There's no hurry as it's not hard to set up, would take less than an hour--so we figure good early labor project :) 

Well, I am officially done with work for now. If she decides to be 2 weeks late, I'll work on some project stuff from home, but I'm pretty well done with the office. YAY! If she comes sooner than later, the project can wait til summer, so there's nothing I really have to concern myself about work now for a long time! WOW. I ended my work day with another round of acupuncture--so we did the laboring points again with some microcurrent to really get in there. I love it! :) I feel so relaxed during the treatment and definitely had a good braxton hicks contraction during it. Although that's about it, but LO was active at times through the hour treatment.

I have an ultrasound on monday--supposed to be a biophysical test (stress test?) on LO. They do ultrasound and heart rate measurements I think--from what I read they look at response of heart rate to movement, that checks to make sure placenta is still doing it's job. Then they just look at LO too to see how she's looking. Based on her activity level, I think she's fine, but this is just one of those things they do here when you are on the cusp of Advanced Maternal age and your due date is coming up and you aren't asking to be induced. Doctor said she'd really recommend induction at 41 weeks but she won't force--then she'll really have a serious issue not inducing if we go to 42 weeks. So please LO come before 42 weeks :) 

Still holding out for something this next week--come on Full Moon--let's work some magic together this weekend! 

SweetPea--I'm wondering how your appointment went today. :hugs: my thoughts are with you. I hope you are not back in the hospital and get to continue your pregnancy at home.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas the appt went well, details in journal but essentially all stayed the same so I am back at home on bedrest. Halfway done now only 8 weeks to go!

I sooo hope that this supermoon works it's powers on you and LO... have been thinking of you and keeping FX'd that you do not have to be induced. I want as natural a labor as possible as well so understand why you do not want to go to the induction route. I hope to have zero pain meds either way but that will be so much easier to accomplish without the effects of pitocin.


----------



## membas#1

Thanks SweetPea--just read your journal and glad you are at home. 

Yes, my doula was reassuring to me that even if we have to go the route of pitocin that we can still manage labor without pain meds. Just scares me a little tho! But before I would try pitocin at 42 weeks, I would try perhaps a membrane sweep at 41ish and then if nothing I'd try the cervix pill first before pitocin. I've had 2 friends and a sister in law have good luck with the cervix pill--and my cervix is soft, just needs to start effacing/thinning...which is hard to do because baby's head is not down and putting pressure on it. But it can still all come together without any of these things! They are just things we may have to consider if she is late. But I have so many friends that think she's coming Sunday or Monday....so we'll see!


----------



## zb5

I agree with you ladies, I don't want to be induced! I have heard so many bad labor stories that start with induction. On the other hand, my mom had me with pitocin and no pain meds (other than tylenol maybe?) and her labor wasn't so bad. So it doesn't necessarily mean a bad labor. I guess her water broke but labor didn't start soon enough so pitocin it was...

membas, glad you are done with work! That must be such a nice feeling. On the other hand, Fairy, glad work is busy for you. I do find that busy-ness is a nice distraction, but it also puts stress on my body and if I'm not feeling well it makes it worse. :( So I hope you can take some nice rests too.

membas, I bet LO will arrive before 42 weeks and you won't have to worry about it. But I hope even sooner!

I'm traveling to Texas for a conference next week. It almost seems like nothing as I've already traveled pregnant to Australia. :haha: But I do hope the traveling doesn't upset my tummy too much. I had a bad day for nausea and gas. I still haven't vomited, but I came really close today. :( DH says he is making me dinner though, so that is nice. :)


----------



## membas#1

ZB, enjoy your dinner! Whereabouts in Texas are you headed? I used to live there, went to college there and go back each year (family).

Well, DH came home and said he was ready for our baby to come out. :) cute eh? so i told him all the different things we can try to naturally bring about labor--so we started with some :sex:, ate some dinner, finished packing our hospital bags, then went for an hour and 15 min walk, and now we are eating ice cream (not that ice cream has anything to do with labor except making me happy). he would like to have more :sex: but i'm pretty wiped out after all that walking...and he's off to go play poker anyways. So, i'll bounce on my birthing ball, do some squats to encourage LO down and then just watch a bit of TV tonight :) Ahhhh--it's like being on a mini vacation. I'm glad to take some down time before she arrives, but if she wants to arrive anytime, we'll be ready for her :)

Tomorrow we will nest about and clean up the house and bedroom and finish getting a few things ready.

Hope you all have a nice evening/weekend!


----------



## zb5

I'm going to Dallas. Never been before! Do you know if there's anything interesting to do there? Sounds like you had a nice day with DH. :) And you two are sure :sex:-ing up a storm! Enjoy. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies!

SweetPea, glad the appointment went well and you got to go home. You're doing so well! And 8 more weeks isn't all that long considering what you've been through already.

Fairy, good to hear work is busy. Make sure to not overdo things but I'm sure you can do both with the distraction and the financial reassurance of being so in demand. How long till your next scan?

Membas, thank goodness you've finished work! You so deserve a bit of rest, you've been going non-stop! I get tired just reading about how much work you do. :haha: So enjoy your well-earned time off and the last few days with DH as just a couple! I'm with you on not wanting to be induced but you've got a while yet before you'd need to worry about that. And it sounds like your exploring all alternatives. :D Hope she decides that it's time to move soon!

Zb, hope you have a good trip! Should get some nice weather there? Remember to take it easy though, especially at your conference. There's no shame in missing a talk or two in favour of a cold drink or an afternoon nap! Keeping my fingers crossed that your nausea doesn't get worse. It's never fun but at least not being sick means one less thing go worry about.

AFM, I'm still in bed and sooo could spend the day here! But no such luck, will have to get up and go to work in about half an hour. Last full day in though. Then two short ones (Wednesday and Saturday next week) and that should be all data collected! :happydance: There's plenty of work afterwards but no set hours and no real need to go in at all, can all be done from home.


----------



## membas#1

amy--sounds like you have some flexibility coming up in your schedule--that's super nice! i was honestly glad to stay busy and work to the end as long as possible now that i'm done, but it was pretty hard at times. i think now with some time off i can focus just on me, DH and getting mentally ready for LO--i think she'll come on her own time but me getting some relaxation in will only help us all. I told DH that i would hate to go into labor after a long work day--so yep, this is the best option now.

ZB--i have family that lives in dallas and i do frequently spend a few nights there but can't say i've been out on the town--they live in arlington, which is next to dallas (all one big area). i usually spend my time at their house with their kids etc...so can't speak for entertainment. it should be nice and warm for you though. this time of year can be nice--not too hot yet but warm and sunny. 

wel it's 4:30am. just woke up....starving. gonna have to have a snack if i hope to go back to sleep anytime soon. dog woke me up around 2:30 as she had to go out to use the bathroom....so not the most restful sleep but it's saturday and i can sleep in as late as i want....so i think i will :)


----------



## zb5

Yep, Dallas is supposed to be really warm next week! It will be a good break from all the rain we've been having here. I assume I'll be busy most of the time doing conference stuff during the day and going out to restaurants for dinner... the usual conference lifestyle. I do like to try to do at least one fun thing when I'm in a new city, so we'll see what the options are. Maybe I'll just go for a nice walk around.

Amygdala, that's so great that you're almost done taking data! Then you can just focus on writing. Awesome. My dad is a professor and I was lamenting to him about having to finish my thesis while having "pregnancy brain". He said, "Don't worry, it doesn't have to be very good." I thought he was joking, but he was serious (although a bit cynical)! Of course, I want my thesis to be good but the point I took from it is that the most important part is being ready to move on, and then just getting it done, and not to be a perfectionist about it. So that's what I'm trying to think about...

I just posted another bump pic in my journal. It looks exactly the same as last time! I really feel like I've been growing, I haven't been buttoning the top button on my pants, and had to buy new bras. But I've only gained a few pounds so far so I guess I can't expect to see much in the mirror. Ah well.

DH and I went shopping at Babies R Us today. Technically we were shopping for a friend's baby shower, but it was a good opportunity to see what's out there for us as well. It was fun but overwhelming. On the one hand, a lot of things were more affordable than I expected, so that was good. But we have no idea how to choose things like strollers or breast pumps. So I hope to get lots of advice from you ladies over the next few months! The only part that seemed easy was the clothes. They were almost all cute and affordable so I feel like you can't go wrong!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hope all you gals are having a lazy sunday...except you Coco...hope you are catching the full moon eggy!

Membas, sounds like you are doing all you can to encourage baby girl to greet the world! Don't forget a good spicy curry! 

Amyg it's great you have almost got year data. Now keeping the motivation to actually work at home will b the tricky bit!

So excited for all you ladies soon to meet year bubs!

Lilmac, my bump buddy, how u doin?

Well, had a lovely day walking with DH and dogs in the rare day of sunshine we had yesterday! Back to clouds today. Have slept plenty but still totally floored by exhaustion today. Some mild cramps, super sore boobs, big bloat, belching, gas and doing best not to obsess! Less than 2 wks to nxt scan. Hurry up! Feeling v nervous as head into same time frame of first time. Get me out of first tri! 

Fairy xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Fairy, totally understandable how you are feeling... I can't even imagine how you will feel when you pass through the entire first tri with flying colors! I hope that when you get past when things took a turn last time that you can relax a little, but know how I felt this entire pregnancy too - worried! So can't blame you if relaxing isn't an option!

zB I am starting to work on my registry from home and even though have been in babies r us many times, I feel totally overwhelmed! I want to be able to go in a look at everything and touch everything but obviously not an option at this point... we aren't having a shower until after LO gets here as no one knows when he'll arrive (close family is giving our gifts early so we have at least the basics... carseat, crib stuff, first aid set, changing pad etc), so I'll always be able to go in a make a few changes... but just the sheer amount of things that they 'say' you will need is crazy! A lot of the things that they say you should have seem frivolous to me, but who knows how I will feel when LO is here!

Membas, how did the full moon treat you? Did you ever find a US girl to contact when she gets here if you want to? If not I will send you my number, keep meaning to ask you that but kept forgetting!

Amyg how are you doing this weekend? Great to hear that data is almost done, you should be so proud of yourself that you are moving right along with that despite feeling yucky sometimes. And look at you! Only one week to go until you are halfway there!

:hugs: to all of you, have read all your posts but can't remember what I wanted to say to everyone :dohh: Hope you are all well!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Sweetpea, well done on 28 weeks! Nice number of weeks that is!! REad in your journal all the advice on "essential" stuff! Wow!! I tell you what, by the time we get to that stage, you, Membas, Carbafe and Amyg will be experts. So i fully intend to pick your brains...hang on...we already have Lilmac..now she must be an expert already! And Shey! 

ZB5, once we get out of first tri you won't get me out the baby stuff shops!!! He he he. Well done on only needing to open your top button so far! I'm struggling with most of my clothes at the mo, it's all bloat as i've not gained much on the scales. Looks kind of preggo shaped tho, but it can't be already. Thing is, i'm desperate to have a lovely bump appear...but not before we can announce safely!! D'oh! Am having to carefully review my clothes and opt for the looser more flowng tops to hide the belly belt extender on my trousers. And cos of my pneumatic boobs a load of t-shirts look too tight already. 

Given how i think i need to accept that i'm just going to obsess until out of first tri, i'm trying to positively obsess only! So was looking on line at co-sleeper cribs (membas, you are my inspiration!) and i love the Bednest. So cute. 

AH lazy sundays....love em. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

hi all. well the full moon was nice to look at, and the rain and clouds stopped long enough for us to watch the moon rise, but yeah, no labor for me :) i was extra hormonal and crying several times yesterday. poor dh...i think he understands tho. just woke up for the third time this morning--was awake 6-7, then again at 8 for half an hour and then i slept again til 10. yay :) broken sleep isn't so bad when you don't have to get up early and can keep going back to sleep.

sweetpea...if you want to send me your number then i can text you when LO is here and you can notify the ladies here on this thread. that would be great, otherwise it may take me a few days and you'll all be left wondering and guessing :)

fairy--i have a really good feeling about this pregnancy for you--but it is certainly understandable why you feel nervous at times :hugs: cant' wait for your next scan to show happy bouncy little baby :) and yay for cosleeper looking. i think we are going to love that setup we got.

well, time to shower and eat :) hope everyone is having a nice weekend. :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas will send you a message now :D that way you can let us know with a quick text and then get back to being a new momma! I know we would all be dying to hear all was ok!


----------



## Amygdala

Good thinking on the news chain SweetPea! I guess Membas can then inform us in turn when your little man is making his entrance to the world. Congrats on 28 weeks btw, you must be relieved over every additional week right now?

Membas, glad you're not feeling too fed up yet. I think feeling emotional is so normal so it's good to hear your DH is understanding and supportive.

Fairy, we're getting a co-sleeper too. They're very popular in Germany so you can get lovely wooden ones there (just like a crib really) and some convert to benches for LO or high chairs after use. We'll get ours off eBay and lots of places deliver to the UK, so if you're interested I could post you some links and translate if necessary? I think we're going to get one from this furniture maker in Switzerland who uses only untreated wood, no chemicals or anything, and makes really cute designs. Affordable too.

I had a really blah day today. Been eating lots of crap and sleeping during the day, both garanteed to make me feel bad. Also tired and bored at the same time. But enough complaining! How's everyone else? Are you all doing well?


----------



## membas#1

Hey Amy--wooden cosleeper sounds really nice! Does the company from switzerland make high chairs? DH wants a wooden/untreated/no chemical high chair. Doesn't want baby eating off of plastic. We are somewhat anti-plastic in our house as much as we can be. Hope you get to feeling better--I know that tired/bored simultaneous feeling...it's such a drag. I think for me it's that I have a hard time allowing myself to just be lazy--so when I'm dog tired and need to just be lazy i battle in my head and start feeling bored...when I could easily put on a movie and be perfectly entertained....but it's like nothing sounds good cuz i feel like i should be doing something.

weird i know. 

we are off to the movies! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Hope all you gals are having a lazy sunday...except you Coco...hope you are catching the full moon eggy!
> 
> Membas, sounds like you are doing all you can to encourage baby girl to greet the world! Don't forget a good spicy curry!
> 
> Amyg it's great you have almost got year data. Now keeping the motivation to actually work at home will b the tricky bit!
> 
> So excited for all you ladies soon to meet year bubs!
> 
> Lilmac, my bump buddy, how u doin?
> 
> Well, had a lovely day walking with DH and dogs in the rare day of sunshine we had yesterday! Back to clouds today. Have slept plenty but still totally floored by exhaustion today. Some mild cramps, super sore boobs, big bloat, belching, gas and doing best not to obsess! Less than 2 wks to nxt scan. Hurry up! Feeling v nervous as head into same time frame of first time. Get me out of first tri!
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm so sorry I'm mia ladies! :( I'm just so miserable I am keeping up with you all!, can't wait to see your pictures membas! :) come on baby come out for your mommy :) fairy I don't think I updated you all from my ultrasound friday....baby looks great heart rate is up to 140s...girl I hope you aren't feeling so sick.
28weeks sweetpea thats great each week means alot to the babys lungs...my mil (maternity nurse manager) says 32 weeks presents less problems so if you get to there you should breath more easily even if bub comes early. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Poor Lilmac! :hugs: Glad baby is doing well though and I hope the nausea eases for you soon! Just try to concentrate on the nausea being a good sign! Although I know that's easier said than done. But nearly 8 weeks now, hopefully the worst of the nausea will ease in the next couple of weeks or so.

Membas, I have the same thing about not being able to relax when I'm "lazy". Except it doesn't stop me so then I have a tendency to get into a spiral of guilt and even less energy. Silly really, especially as I know it! But I've been good so far this pregnancy, just an off day yesterday. 
I don't think the Swiss guy makes high chairs but will investigate for you later. I've got my heart set on a chair that converts from highchair to normal chair later on and doesn't have a table attached at all, so baby just eats with you at the table. The name escapes my right now but will look it up later as well!


----------



## Amygdala

Aha, here's an example of the kind of high chair I want: https://www.hochstuhl.com/hauck-alpha-hochstuhl-natur

And here's the link for the Swiss co-sleepers: https://stores.ebay.de/mon-soleil-s...pos=G1 1HE&_sid=791555228&_stpos=G1 1HE&gbr=1 They don't make high chairs though.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amyg! Will enjoy looking later!

Great news from you lilmac. Nope, just a touch of nausea on and off, biggest prob is exhaustion and massive v uncomfortable bloating. But hey, 8 weeks today!!! Hurrah! I make that 20pcnt cooked, so might delete stupid ticker below. 

Gotta dash. Good day to all!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Membas can't wait to hear the news. Do you think the reality has sunk in ? I feel the last few weeks that it all feels a little surreal I keep talking about when baby is here etc but I still can't believe I will have a little baby to love and look after ! 

Glad you all like the nursery :) LO will sleep in our room at first in a Moses basket but it is nice to get the room all ready before the big arrival as its nice having all LO's things in there. 

Amy that is great about gathering all your results my friend is at the same point as well so she is looking forward to getting her teeth stuck into the writing up. Hope you get as much done as possible before D-Day ! Do you think you will manage to finish before LO is here ? Can't believe your 19 weeks :) !

Lil glad everything went well at the scan :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend


----------



## Amygdala

:dance::yipee:Happy 8 weeks Fairy!!! :happydance::wohoo:

Carbafe, I think I can relate to it all feeling a bit surreal. Haven't been there yet of course but we spend so much time thinking about getting and being pregnant, I actually think having the baby will come as a bit of a surprise to me as well. :haha: My friend actually says it took over a week after the birth before it felt real with her first.
Oh and in answer to your question: No way will my thesis be written before LO arrives. I've got a mountain of data processing and then analysis ahead of me and I hope to get maybe a few chapters in but the bulk of the writing will have to be done around LO I think. Other people have done it though and at least I can work from home. I guess while they're little they sleep lots during the day, so I'm hoping to get some of it done then. Provided I'm not in too much of a zombie state.:haha: We'll see...

How long is everyone planning to be at home with LO by the way? Membas, you've got about half a year or so, right? Carbafe, you've got a whole year? Lilmac, I don't even know what you do at the moment! Are you/will you be a sahm for a while? I'd love to stay at home for as long as possible but in practise it could turn out to be anything from 6 months to 2 years (not counting PhD writing). I wish I could just be here till they go to school, but we won't be able to afford that. And jobs are so rare that I'll have to take it whenever one comes along, even if that means when she's really little. :( Again, we'll see though. Fairy, Zb, SweetPea, Dinah, Shey... do you have plans yet?


----------



## ooSweetPea

I'll just be taking regular mat leave... probably just 6 weeks. Can't afford to have only DH working unfortunately! I was planning on taking 12 weeks originally but all of our savings are getting quickly eaten up with me having to be off work for 4 months before LO gets here :( The silver lining is that MIL is going to be taking him during the day while I am at work, and I work less than 5 mins from her house so will be going over there during my lunch hour everyday. I would be much more upset if he had to go to daycare, but he will be with family and luckily I absolutely adore my MIL and she is great with LO's and super excited to be able to care for him during the day.


----------



## lilmackate

Thank ladies!! I know the sickness is a good sign but BLAH lol
Amy yes I am a sahm I have been off work for a year now... I plan to Home school our children for the early years and then send them to private school when they are little bit older. Right now Clay and I felt is was important that I was with the boys that we were the influence on them no one else. So I quit my job March last year so that I could be here and it's been wonderful. Eventually I will get a job but only when I (A. have to or (B. The kids are in school.
Hey Fairy if you want I will trade you symptoms LOL I will take the bloat and extreme fatigue if you will take the sickness :) sounds like a fair trade.... this is a good deal... take it or leave it I wont offer again!! :) LOL


----------



## lilmackate

Sweetpea it is great to have family!! I am happy you have a MIL able to watch him!! That's wonderful about only being 5 min away it will make things easier on you. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, its been a while. Well AF showed up and left me totally confused but not devastated. I haven't been on much tho cause we're dealing with some serious family problems at the moment that i can't even get into, but until it is somewhat resolved i probably won't be on too much. Not even sure if we'll keep ttcing right now or put it on hold for a little while. Love you guys, i'll catch you later.


----------



## lilmackate

Thinking of you AJ I truly hope everything gets worked out for you sweetie!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hope everything is ok for you AJ, will be thinking of you! :flow:


----------



## membas#1

AJ :hugs: hope things get worked out soon. Sorry you are having family troubles. Best wishes :flower:

Carbafe--I don't know if it can really sink in fully til LO is here :) but it is more real this week. I was pretty emotional Saturday as I think that was the first day for me that it seemed so close and real. You know, I've been working and finally finished work and am not on leave and it all just got so real this weekend, especially with DH and I trying to do all sorts of activities to encourage my body and LO to get ready....so yeah, it's starting to really sink in and it's quite emotional when it does! But we are mentally ready and completely thrilled to be nearing the end of the pregnancy phase and entering the baby/parent hood phase. 

So my first day of maternity leave has consisted of waking up and watching a movie in bed with DH (we never do that), then he went to work and I've made some lunch and eaten that in bed and now I'm checking out BnB (which is working really slowly for me) in bed. So LAZY and I don't feel one bit guilty today for it! It's nearly 1pm now and I've not showered or gotten out of my bed really. :) I'll have to get up soon for my appointment tho. Hopefully I'll have new ultrasound pics to post later--not sure how good they are when this far along as can't really get a full pic or anything since so big, but still...I'm excited to see her.

My twin sister just called to inform me that I'll be having this baby on Friday :) Funny thing is I went to check out our guesses on expectnet.com (I setup a poll for family to guess the date) and the date I picked is Friday too. My sister told me early on in my pregnancy very matter of fact that it was a girl too--when everyone else was saying boy. I hope she's right! Friday is a good day, and DH is home all weekend.....

Lil--hope you get to feeling better soon!
Amy--i checked out that chair--i really like it. Couldn't make out the details as my german is rusty--took some in college but not enough and that was too many years ago. How much is that chair in US dollars, do you know?

have a good day all!


----------



## membas#1

AJ :hugs: hope things get worked out soon. Sorry you are having family troubles. Best wishes :flower:

Carbafe--I don't know if it can really sink in fully til LO is here :) but it is more real this week. I was pretty emotional Saturday as I think that was the first day for me that it seemed so close and real. You know, I've been working and finally finished work and am not on leave and it all just got so real this weekend, especially with DH and I trying to do all sorts of activities to encourage my body and LO to get ready....so yeah, it's starting to really sink in and it's quite emotional when it does! But we are mentally ready and completely thrilled to be nearing the end of the pregnancy phase and entering the baby/parent hood phase. 

So my first day of maternity leave has consisted of waking up and watching a movie in bed with DH (we never do that), then he went to work and I've made some lunch and eaten that in bed and now I'm checking out BnB (which is working really slowly for me) in bed. So LAZY and I don't feel one bit guilty today for it! It's nearly 1pm now and I've not showered or gotten out of my bed really. :) I'll have to get up soon for my appointment tho. Hopefully I'll have new ultrasound pics to post later--not sure how good they are when this far along as can't really get a full pic or anything since so big, but still...I'm excited to see her.

My twin sister just called to inform me that I'll be having this baby on Friday :) Funny thing is I went to check out our guesses on expectnet.com (I setup a poll for family to guess the date) and the date I picked is Friday too. My sister told me early on in my pregnancy very matter of fact that it was a girl too--when everyone else was saying boy. I hope she's right! Friday is a good day, and DH is home all weekend.....

Lil--hope you get to feeling better soon!
Amy--i checked out that chair--i really like it. Couldn't make out the details as my german is rusty--took some in college but not enough and that was too many years ago. How much is that chair in US dollars, do you know?

have a good day all!


----------



## Coco14

Look after yourself AJ :hugs:

I'm glad the baby is doing good Lilmac :) I hope you don't feel too rough today! I think home schooling is a good idea.

Sounds like a good day Membas, you're allowed!

Shame you can't take longer Sweetpea but good that you have family to help close by. Glad the little one is doing well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey AJ, thinking of you. Hope everything works out.
Coco, good to see you! Fingers x'd.

Lilmac, thanks for offering the swop of symptoms, but I'll pass! Great about year latest scan, so wish was having weekly ones too! 

Glad you are taking it easy membas! And Amyg sounds like plenty to write up!

As for post baby plans, well at the moment, being fully self employed I'd only be entitled to £500 a month for 39wks. Which is not enough. I may also take on some paid work fora family member that can be done purely from home parttime and pays way better than state mat allowance, instead of claiming it. My relative says they wld give me full pay for 6 to 8 weeks when bubs comes. Then I wld do about 20hrs a week from home. I plan to stop my business 1 month before due date and restart 3 months after baby, but only 1 or 2 days a week. Hope that makes sense! Basically gonna try and avoid claiming state money.

Have a great eve. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies...had our ultrasound check today--here's LO all cozy and sleeping. Big chubby cheeks that girl! It's not a great pic but they don't get very clear ones when they are full term and so big. She checked out fine from what the tech said but doctor will meet with us wednesday. She was perfectly still and sleeping so tech had to try and get her moving. we saw lots of her heart beating, her backbone and her head...finally she moved after half an hour or so. little rascal. then she moved for a long time when we were driving home! looks like amniotic fluid measuring good, she's still not engaged, but she looks healthy and her HB is 145 or so... love her.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 155.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, AJ, sounds like really stressful times. Hope you're ok and things get better soon. You could always email us an update when you get the time? Thinking of you anyway.

Lilmac, I think I'm gonna quiz you on your home schooling experience when the time comes for us. Little Helena will go to a normal school but since we want to raise her bilingually, I'm expecting to give her some extra reading/writing lessons. Poor thing! :haha: But hopefully we can keep them fun and she can benefit from the second language in the future.

Membas, sounds like your scan was great! I'll be excited to see if your sister's right on Friday. Has she got any kids? And are you seeing family soon after your little girl's arrival?

Fairy, your mat plans sound a bit like mine really, nothing set in stone yet? But it's good that you're flexible and can adjust them to your situation.

AFM, had a bit of a funny turn last night. Have been feeling off all Sunday and yesterday, I think I complained at the time. :D Anyway, last night, out of nowhere I start feeling really sick. Went to the bathroom and basically lost my dinner. Felt better briefly but just a few minutes later nausea and stomach pains returned. I get up to go back upstairs and on the way started to feel so dizzy that I called DH, scared I might pass out on the stairs. I made it to the bathroom but couldn't even sit in front of the toilet, ended up having to lie on the bathroom floor, dizzy and sweating profusely. Now anyone who knows me would tell you that I'd have to feel quite bad before considering lying on a bathroom floor (it's clean but ewww). Anyway, DH phoned the midwives and they said it's probably a bug and to not worry but phone if dizziness persists or I actually faint. Went straight to bed then so we'll have to see how today goes. I feel better but still a bit freaked out.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, if you put "hauck high chair" into froogle.com it comes up with a few places that sell them in the states, all for $129 it seems. I'm not sure on the exchange rates but that seems expensive to me. But I guess they import them. There might be US-made versions of the same thing?


----------



## Coco14

membas#1 said:


> Hi ladies...had our ultrasound check today--here's LO all cozy and sleeping. Big chubby cheeks that girl! It's not a great pic but they don't get very clear ones when they are full term and so big. She checked out fine from what the tech said but doctor will meet with us wednesday. She was perfectly still and sleeping so tech had to try and get her moving. we saw lots of her heart beating, her backbone and her head...finally she moved after half an hour or so. little rascal. then she moved for a long time when we were driving home! looks like amniotic fluid measuring good, she's still not engaged, but she looks healthy and her HB is 145 or so... love her.

Awww so lovely :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yep Amyg, nothing in stone. It's a bit of a wait and see scenario. Also my relative doesn't know i'm preggo yet, though knows we intend to be asap. At least it will give me steady income, the prob with just being self-employed is it varies so greatly week to week.

Girls, those of you safely out of first tri...did you still get cramping in week 8? I've had some low grade AF type pain, that sometimes gets stronger, or eases off. Not sure if it's my uterus stretching or to do wit hbeing quite bloated again. Someone out there tell me this is normal??? 

Haivng a bit of a mental slump again today. Hoping tomorrow's trip to the midwife will boost me. Roll on 2nd april!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

AMyg, your funny turn sounds nasty!! Hope you are able to take it easy today. If it was a bug it could have made your blood pressure drop, given it's lower in preggo anyway, that would account for the dizzy feeling. You take care of you today!!
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Take care of yourselves Amygdala and AJ!

Fairy, I am still getting cramping on and off... not too bad, but it's there. Annoying...

More later. I hate Dallas, or at least I hate the convention center where I am spending all my time. The city itself may be perfectly fine, I don't know yet!


----------



## Fairybabe

ZB, the only thing i know about Dallas is JR Ewing and southfork ranch lol!!!


----------



## membas#1

Not much time but wanted to let you know Fairy that I recall having AF cramps quite a bit in first tri. I think it's perfectly normal. :hugs: 

ZB, sorry you are hating the convention center where you are spending all your time. Ugh!

Had another round of acupuncture today--gosh I just love my acupuncturist. She's just such a perfect match for me for a practitioner. Now I have energy so I'm off to the DMV and Social Security office to finally legally change my last name to take on DH's name with mine (hyphenated). YAY :)


----------



## carbafe

Amy hope your feeling better. I remember feeling very funny about half way I think. I think hormones etc come in waves as I would feel quite good for a few weeks then all of a sudden really tired or sick again for a few days. 

AJ hope things get easier soon :hugs:

Fairy I can't remember about cramping early on. I have been having cramping recently though I think it is probably common all the way through. 

Membas will you do acupuncture to help with post delivery recovery ? I have been having a look at things today such as arnica and soothing gel pads, witch hazel and lavender etc

We put up the decals in the babys room tonight I am really pleased with them :) Just need to get a lightshade and a lamp now :) We will probably put up some shelves and pictures etc once LO is here and has all there own little things to fill the room :D

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200812_10150117975986848_513146847_6762674_6958601_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190660_10150117976246848_513146847_6762680_7861590_n.jpg


----------



## membas#1

So super cute Carbafe! Love it!

And yes, I will do acupuncture after LO is born for post care--we talked a bit about that today. 

I also have witch hazel and DH made me a lovely herbal tea extract to use as a perineum wash afterwards. It's got lavender, sea salt, calendula, comfrey, rose blossoms, oats etc...all heated and extracted to make a tea--then I'll use it as a healing wash for after.

A friend of mine who recently had a baby said the best thing for soothing down below after baby is to take a diaper or AF pad and either wet it slightly and freeze it or actually put some ice in it (the diaper being the better choice here) and using it down below. She said that's what the hospital did for her--gave her a diaper with ice and she said it was wonderful (doesn't sound great but I guess at that point it might). She also said when she was home she put some of those disposable pads on her bed to protect the bed and would often sit without anything on to just let air get to the sore areas--using ice on and off...she said as long as she had a protective disposable pad (she got from hospital) on the bed she didn't have to worry about bleeding through. I like that idea as I don't like the idea of having pads on all the time while things are trying to heal. 

Had a busy day--got 3 hours of errands run (name changed, etc...), came home and worked in the yard and got 2 flower beds cleaned out for an hour and half or so...did lots of squatting! :) Then talked to my folks on phone and one of my sister in laws. Making some homemade chicken stock for the freezer and have done the dishes. I feel very accomplished-and quite honestly I'm pretty WIRED, but I think I'm gonna go take a bath and see if I can't relax a bit. Am I nesting? I didn't do much in the house today but felt it important to clean out the flower beds--I think I needed the sunshine :) and fresh air. Doctor appointment tomorrow--my EDD based on doctor...so we'll see what she says about how things are progressing.

Amy--hope you are feeling better!


----------



## zb5

argh, I just typed a nice long message but the internet here is crappy and I lost it! :( Let's see if I can reproduce it...

membas, I like the idea of sitting on the disposable pads, as I never liked the idea of wearing pads 24-7 when you are trying to heal down there. Weird, because I haven't thought too hard about labor but that's always been something that sounded unpleasant to me. You will have to let us know how it goes. Good job on all the productivity today too!

carbafe, I love the little fox and rabbit. Are they like sticky decals that will come off easily later? We rent our apartment so we don't want to paint, but it would be nice to put up a few things for LO.

AFM, I told my advisor today about the baby and it went well. :) We both agree I should aim to graduate in July/August to avoid going to the last minute (EDD Oct 9) and getting mucked up by any complications, last minute delays, or baby coming early. But assuming all is well, she said she will be willing to hire me in a temporary position August through October when baby comes. :) I'm not sure if I get any paid leave, if I do it will be 6 weeks so I will take a few months of unpaid leave as well before starting a new job. (Note to self: find new job!)

After telling my advisor, I told a coworker who is here at the conference as well (a guy). He said another coworker had already been speculating about it! Why? Am I showing already? Glowing? Looking busty? Talking baby talk under my breath? He wouldn't tell me why which leads me to suspect he doesn't want to offend me by implying I look fat. Now I really want to know what he said! I did have some seriously bloated days last week so I won't be too offended. :winkwink:

AJ, hope your family troubles resolve soon. And Amygdala, hope you are feeling better. Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you everyone, feeling much better! Still not sure what that was but I've felt LO move lots yesterday and didn't have any more trouble with dizziness, so I'm relieved. Only a week until our big 20 week scan. And 8 days before we go to the states. Eeek! Must get organised!

Carbafe, I LOVE your nursery, so pretty!!!

Membas, sounds like you're still keeping busy! I guess you might as well though, your little girl will force you to slow down a bit soon enough.

Zb, glad things went so well with your supervisor. And don't worry too much about your collegue, I think if you're a woman and reach a certain age, people will always speculate, bump or no bump.

Fairy, try not to worry about cramping, unless of course it becomes really painful or there's blood. But the normal AF-type pains are so common and just a sign of things stretching and baby getting comfy. I had them quite regularly and still get stretching pains on an off, although they feel slightly different now. Definitely had them way into 2nd tri. If you don't have them yet, you'll probably soon get your first proper painful cramps from sneezing or moving to fast. Apparently also completely normal. I know it's hard but try to trust your body. It's doing an awfully hard job so it'd be surprising really if that wasn't accompanied by a few pains and niggles.


----------



## carbafe

Membas what a clever DH you have if he mixed you up the herbal wash ! I ordered some little gel pads yesterday that go in the fridge and you then place in a gauze sleeve to place in your pants post delivery so that should do the same job as the ice I hope. I don't fancy the thought of having a freezing pad down there but I guess when things are feeling sore it will feel lovely. O dear what have we let ourselves in for. I did buy some arnica tablets but I didn't get the proper advice and I am worried the does is to high. They gave me 200 Arnica Mont which reading online is quite strong to take by yourself. Boots sell 30 C tablets so I may get some of those instead. 

Amy glad to hear your feeling better I was fascinated at the 20 week scan it is amazing how they can measure all the wee limbs and they even showed us the blood flow in and out of the heart which was amazing !

ZB5 I am glad your advisor was so helpful. I was relieved once everyone at work knew and my bosses were really good and helpful. It is a little weight of your mind. We ordered the decals online. In fact they came from USA on /www.etsy.com They say that they should peel off again but obviously we haven't tested that out but i theory you should be able to take them off when you move. (It does say once you peel them off you can't reapply them) I love them and you can get literary anything you can think of !


----------



## membas#1

yeah, DH works in the herbal and supplement business, so he has access and knowledge to whip up that sort of stuff. I could ask him about the Arnica dosage if you like. He may or may not know much about it but I know they sell it where he works as it's a popular homeopathic remedy for inflammation. 

6am..ugh. i think i'll be back asleep soon. this is too early since i didnt go to sleep til midnight or later. doctor's appt later today--DH and i have discussed getting membranes stripped. He wants to wait post weekend and see if the next few days bring anything on without sweeping, and I agreed, but as I lay here awake I think sometimes I wonder why not just do that at our appointment this morning vs. trying to set up another appt on monday. I'd rather see if it has any effect now and if not, then fine--it's not going to do anything my body isn't ready for from what i read. I am being impatient aren't I? :) I have been having more cramping but things are still pretty quiet.

Amy--I'm glad you are feeling better! 

Carbafe, I love ETSY. DH and i look there all the time. They have some great stuff! I thought once about selling some of my sewing projects on etsy but never got around to it and ended up just giving stuff away to family as gifts instead. 

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies
Membas go back to sleep! 5am is only for international flights to nice places!

Csrbsfe, love the nursery decoration! So cute! 

Zb, great your supervisor is supportive. There's prob just something "different" about you that makes people guess. 

Amyg, where in the USA are you off to? Oooh would love to lounge on a sunny beach rigjt now!

Just had my first midwife appt. She's really nice and was lovely when I blubbed about our losses. She was also v supportive of our ideal plan for a home water birth. 10 dsys til the scan. Thanks girls for the reassurance on the cramping.

Good luck at the docs membas!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--glad you liked your MW...that's really important. That's why we went the OB route because I have had her as my GYN for 4 years and really like her and felt comfortable with her--otherwise we would have gone to the midwife center here in town.

So--update from doctor's appt. All vitals checked out fine--mine and baby's. We did a non stress test and baby's healthy. We'll have another appt on friday and at that time we'll do another non stress test and talk about our plans for induction between 41-42 weeks. DH and i have decided we won't push things right up to 42 weeks. We aren't willing to take the risk of still birth that increases after 42 weeks, especially since I"m mid-30's age wise. So we tentatively have decided that if we go this far, we would have the cervix ripening pill inserted to hopefully kick start things at around 41+2 days or so (next Thursday or Friday 31st or April 1). Unfortunately we'd have to stay in the hospital at that point and not labor at home, but that is fine ultimately for a healthy baby. Hopefully the cervix pill would work and we would avoid pitocin. 

Good news is hopefully we wont' need any of that plan! Cervix today has progressed since last week--we are now 50% effaced, position is completely anterior where it needs to be, and still at 1cm. But now that effacement and position are on track the dilation can happen easier. Last week i was still quite thick, so I'm pleased with the thinning out. Also, I had a membrane sweep this morning to see if it would have any effects. It didn't hurt, just a period cramp. It was a mini sweep as she was only able to get in so far with my cervix still pretty closed. But it has caused some cramping already and some bleeding (they said spotting was normal, although I had some dark stuff but nothing constant or worrisome). DH and I came home after the sweep and DTD as well to help. I told doctor that until we are past 41 weeks I just wanted to try a sweep or two and see what happens and then go from there. 

So a tentative plan if we need it and hopes for not needing it! 

I hope you are all well--hate to just go on about myself, but wanted to give you ladies the full update.


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, reading all your progress I've a feeling you won't need to be induced! snds like things are gearing up nicely. 

Sweetpean hope all is well with you. 

Lilmack, hope the puking has eased off.

Big hellos to everyone else.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Wow Membas you're so close now, good luck :)

I'm glad your appt went well Fairy. Home water birth sounds perfect, I will be interested in hearing about it!

Good that you are feeling better Amy. Holiday, how exciting! My friend is in California for 3 wks to meet a girl that he's been talking to online for the past few years! It's going well apparently!

Love the nursery Carbafe. 

Glad all is well ZB, you must be glowing!

AFM -I'm just waiting for AF to come along now to start my 1st round of clomid, CD18 today.

Good night all xx :sleep:


----------



## zb5

Hey Coco, hope AF just never shows! :winkwink:

membas, that sounds like good progress! Hope things start on their on in the next few days. :)


----------



## lilmackate

Coco first round of clomid worked for me! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairybabe said:


> Membas, reading all your progress I've a feeling you won't need to be induced! snds like things are gearing up nicely.
> 
> Sweetpean hope all is well with you.
> 
> Lilmack, hope the puking has eased off.
> 
> Big hellos to everyone else.
> 
> Fairy x

Well I have never vomited yet I've just hugged the bucket hoping to.... Lol
Membas I'm sure it will be soon...labor can happen out of no where! Hang in there you are doing awesome!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys, I'm getting closer! :flower:


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls,

is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls, hope you are all doing well.

Well, I am in a super fantastic mood. Saw my acupuncturist today and she tried her doppler on me, and she found baby's heartbeat!!! She was trying to pass me the headphones and lost the sound and we couldn't re-find it, it took her a while in the firstplace. So I didn't hear it, but what counts is that she did! She has quite a lot of experienced from her own pregs and other patients, so she knows what she is listening for. Am so happy!

Isabel, the word infertile just means unable to have kids, what's most important is the reason behind the diagnosis, eg is it something treatable or not, are there remedies, eg ivf to get round it. Have you got any news from the docs?

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

my gynae just said that i might not be fertile for the simple reason that i dont see fertile mucus. i havent done tests to check for example if i have endometriosis. all seems normal. maybe it is unexplained infertility. i have only been ttc for 9 months and i am 29 years old. a friend of mine got preggo after 11 years (1st baby)...i cant understand why my doctor said that to me!!!! it really put me down


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds like you need to get a new doc! I don't think I've ever heard of a woman being deemed 'infertile' just because she doesn't have a lot of 'fertile' cervical mucus... I have also read before that sometimes 'watery' CM is the most fertile CM some women will ever see, they never get to the 'eggwhite' stage and that is just the norm for them. Also, a couple isn't considered to have 'fertility issues' until they have been trying unsuccessfully for 12 months, so although I know it is hard to wait you certainly still have plenty of time before you would even need to worry about being considered infertile. 

It just seems to me like your doc is trying to fob you off a bit by jumping to the conclusion of infertility so quickly, and it just seems like a poor excuse to say that it could be because you aren't producing 'fertile CM'. Do you know what you should be looking for in CM? Have you been doing internal cervix checks on yourself or have you just been examining the toilet paper for it?


----------



## Isabel209

ooSweetPea said:


> Sounds like you need to get a new doc! I don't think I've ever heard of a woman being deemed 'infertile' just because she doesn't have a lot of 'fertile' cervical mucus... I have also read before that sometimes 'watery' CM is the most fertile CM some women will ever see, they never get to the 'eggwhite' stage and that is just the norm for them. Also, a couple isn't considered to have 'fertility issues' until they have been trying unsuccessfully for 12 months, so although I know it is hard to wait you certainly still have plenty of time before you would even need to worry about being considered infertile.
> 
> It just seems to me like your doc is trying to fob you off a bit by jumping to the conclusion of infertility so quickly, and it just seems like a poor excuse to say that it could be because you aren't producing 'fertile CM'. Do you know what you should be looking for in CM? Have you been doing internal cervix checks on yourself or have you just been examining the toilet paper for it?

i have never done internal cervix checks (i dont know how to do it actually) but sometimes i check on the toilet paper... i really seee little mucus but when i have intercourse, sometimes my hubby gets mucus on him... my gynae keeps insisting that i should see mucus on toilet paper and never suggested me to check with my fingers inside... i also got a problem with progesterone - it doesnt want to go up


----------



## Fairybabe

Isabel, I never saw any on toilet paper and v little if I ran a finger over cervix inside. If you are worried try using pre-seed lubricant, you can get it online. Re the progesterone, check year gynae has tested it on the right cycle days. They can either give you pessaries to use after ov, or sometimes clomid to stimulate a stronger ov. I agree with sweetpea, change year doc.


----------



## Isabel209

I have been using preseed for four months already but no success.. i tried clomid but had sever side effects. now i am on femara (alternative fertilty drug to clomid) and in this cycle i am taking some pregnyl injections to help ovulation... so far, progesterone never gone up.. still low... maybe the medicine i am taking needs more time to work... i should take your advice because this doc is driving me crazy.... she is a very well known doctor and a very good one as many see her but i dont know why she is jumping to such conclusions without having evidence and causing a lot of stress on me.. so its normal not to see ewcm on toilet paper!!!! thank you becasue you literally calmed me down!!!!!!!!!!1 thanks to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Hi all!

Isabel, I agree, find a new doctor! She doesn't sound very helpful at all!

Fairy, SO happy you had a good appointment today. Shame you didn't get to hear the heartbeat but it must be so reassuring that she did!

I actually had a check-up and heard heartbeat as well today. As I've mentioned, I've been feeling off most of this week, especially after the random nearly-passing out on Monday. Anyway, didn't sleep well last night, kept waking up with a headache and then today at work just could not concentrate at all, just felt vaguely sick and distant and still a bit dizzy. When I got palpitations as well I gave up and went home. Started worrying though about flying to the states next week so I ended up phoning my gp who had a pregnancy clinic today. I was a bit surprised but so grateful that they told me to just pop in. When I did I was seen by a doctor and a midwife. They asked me about all my symptoms, took blood pressure and a urine sample, measured my bump and also listened for the heartbeat, which was nice and strong. So relieved now! They were really reassuring and both said not to worry and that I was ok to fly, but to not hesitate to phone back if I was at all worried. I felt really well looked after and am so pleased about the whole experience. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Silence from Membas btw? Maybe things have started to move?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Haven't heard anything from her yet... FX'd that means she is in labor and doesn't have to worry about the induction bit! Will let you all know the second I hear anything :)

Amyg glad your appt made you feel better... it is always best to have that reassurance so that you don't make yourself sick with worry.

Fairy, great that the heartbeat was heard, even if not by you! Hopefully you will get a chance to hear next time for yourself :D


----------



## membas#1

:hi: ladies. Sorry to not post...been reading just not always posting. I'm still here, waiting ever so patiently. I had a sweep on Wednesday (did I already post about that?). Well it produced some cramping and back pain on Thursday that lasted 2 hours and was fairly on and off for that 2 hours...died down tho once I was up and moving around. This morning had a good acupuncture treatment--but was restless (was restless yesterday too). So couldn't relax into as much as normal. But I feel good now afterwards. My dog has been sticking to me like glue today. Another appointment this afternoon--I'm asking for another sweep and we'll discuss what day between 41 and 42 weeks we'll be induced if we have to. Likely around 41 1/2 weeks--but I'm still pretty darned hopeful and positive we won't need it!

Isabel, I agree that you might need to find yourself a new doctor. Seems like you need some diagnostic tests before trying a bunch of drugs. Also, I never saw much EWCM until I did internal sweeps of my cervix...really getting up there. Do you temp so you know when and if you are Ovulating?

Amy & Fairy--glad you both got some reassurance from recent checks/heart beats! It is nice to have that for sure. 

I'll update again after my appointment today. Hope everyone I missed is doing well. ZB, are you home yet from Texas? Did you get to enjoy any of your trip outside of the convention center that you didn't particularly care for?


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks girls, I'm just so happy there was a hb to find!

Amyg, sounds like a good check up, now you can fly off on your trip in confidence. Enjoy!
You home yet zb?
Membas, baby girl needs to get a wriggle on! Doesn't she know she has awhole thread of internet aunties dying to greet her?! Seriously tho, hope she comes soon.

Sweetpea, glad your lil man is behaving in there!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks girls, I'm just so happy there was a hb to find!

Amyg, sounds like a good check up, now you can fly off on your trip in confidence. Enjoy!
You home yet zb?
Membas, baby girl needs to get a wriggle on! Doesn't she know she has awhole thread of internet aunties dying to greet her?! Seriously tho, hope she comes soon.

Sweetpea, glad your lil man is behaving in there!

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas can't wait to hear how your appt goes! What gestation are you at now? Ticker doesn't say anymore and I can't remember :dohh:

Isabel I have to say that I especially agree with Membas about the drug thing... it is very concerning to read that your dr finds it necessary to try you on a bunch of different drugs without ever really doing any diagnostic testing - maybe bouncing from med to med, especially that you may not even need, is actually part of the problem. It just floors me that you have been trying less than a year and have already been put on so many different meds without any testing showing a reason why you should be on any of them.


----------



## Isabel209

thank you membas and sweet pea. in fact, i had the same thoughts and it really makes sense to start taking meds after 1 year of trying...now i am concerned about the next drug - my doc presribed me to take pregnyl injections to help ovulation and progesterone as progesterone was still low 2 months ago. i dont know if i should take it or not... and i am scared that if i ask another gynae for a second opinion, he would send me off to my actual doctor.... dont know what i should do :(((

i never temped but i should start doing so :)


----------



## membas#1

My EDD from doctor was March 23 (Wednesday) so I'm just 40+2 right now. My EDD from early ultrasound was March 21 (Monday) so I'd be 40+4 based on that. Either way, just a few days over--perfectly normal :) I just wish she'd come already! I'm afraid I'll be pretty impatient if we go into the 41st week...but I'm trying to remain positive that the sweeps will work and that all the :sex: is helping! Since we amped up the :sex: at the end of last week, my cervix did thin out more and move into the correct position--so I can only imagine it helps! The prostoglandins are supposed to help ripen the cervix so that's exactly what happened from last week to this week...so we'll keep after it! We are trying at least 1X/day if not 2X/day...I swear it's like TTC all over again--only this time, it's TTL (Trying To Labor!) :haha:


----------



## Dinah

Hey girls, I'm so sorry for lack of keeping up on here, its been a crazy few weeks. On mat leave a week from today so from then on I'll try to do so much better until baby shows up (after taht I'm not making any promises!)

Fairy - v glad to see things are going well

Sweetpea - likewise! glad baby boy is behiaving - time is starting to fly for you!

Membas - I can't believe your little girl isnt' here yet but I have to admit to being glad I didn't miss the big announcement ;) Hope she makes her entrance soon :hugs:

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

okay, just had sweep #2 and it was way more intense than sweep #1 but it was bearable (DH had to hold my hand half way through). Good news is I've dilated from 1cm to 3cm since Wednesday :) Baby still not dropped--apparently i'm doing things backwards-the normal being drop, efface, dilate--me being dilate, efface, drop. I'm slightly over 50% effaced, 3cm, anterior cervix and high as can be baby. 

Here's hoping the sweep works. We'll do another on Monday with an ultrasound again if I don't ahve baby by then.

Induction date set for Sunday April 3 if no baby by then. Everyone please think positive thoughts for me to have baby by then! :) We pushed as late as we could without hitting 42 weeks, so I'm confident baby will come by then!


----------



## lilmackate

Membas it wont be long!!!! I don't think you'll have to worry about induction!!!! 

I had my US today my update is in my journal!! :) pg 4
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/569197-gallery-o-my-beanie-baby-4.html

Fairy today the doctor measured me and said baby was 8wk3days :) we are only about a day apart!!!! YAY... That's really awesome the HB was found I bet you smiled so big!!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, what lovely pictures! I'm so pleased your scan went well. Is it starting to feel like time is moving a little faster yet? Certainly feels that way from the outside!

Membas, you sound like a woman with a plan! Don't worry too much though, you're only a couple of days over so far and things seem to be progressing (if backwards), so I'm sure she'll decide to make an appearance soon! Come on little lady! :happydance:

Fairy, I love "Internet aunties". :rofl: For some reason that makes me feel even older than "mum" though, almost like I should be buying a rocking chair and blanket for my lap...

AFM, still getting weirdness here, this time in form of a hard tummy. Started taking magnesium yesterday though to hopefully help with the hard tummy and also prevent palpitations. Those seem to have gone btw. I'm wondering if subconsciously I'm more stressed than I realize. I always get a bit tense before traveling and I always get nervous before scans, both of which is coming up next week. Additionally, yesterday would have been my due date with my first pregnancy and while it didn't have me properly upset, it has been cropping up in my thoughts for a few days now. I don't know. Honestly feel so much better after the check-up though and I think with a little rest the next few days, all should be peachy.

Zb, how was your conference, apart from the not-so-nice venue? And are you still up for a coffee some time? I'm not sure on my schedule just yet but could email you once I know next week? I'm hoping to get a chance to sneak away anyway.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey amyg, sounds like you are needing a bit of a hug.:hugs:
Take it easy hon. Just go with it.

Lilmac, great pics! Still think girl for you!

Hugs. Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Amy :hugs: I hope you are feeling better soon. I think the travel coming up will be good for you. I'm sure there's some underlying anxiety with travel and scan next week and the fact that your first due date was yesterday--that all makes sense, so hopefully once you have a great scan next week and get on your way for travels all will ease :) 

Lil--I gotta go check out your journal now :)

As for having a "plan" i never really wanted to focus so much on getting LO here. I mean I'm not uncomfortably pregnant (i have my moments when things hurt) but she and I, we work pretty well together the way things are. But when the doctor starts making a plan for induction (and trust me,, when I say she wanted us to do it the minute we hit 40 weeks) you start thinking against that clock. But here's what I've decided. Go about my days as if I'm not working against the induction clock and LO will show then :) We'll keep up the sex, and I'll have another appointment on Monday but otherwise I'm just gonna have to be patient and then my little girl will make her appearance once I chill :) I did just sleep 11:30-7:30! I got up to go to the bathroom once or twice but i went right back to sleep. How lovely is that? Felt good to sleep and not worry. :)

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## zb5

Yay, I'm back! In the end, Dallas was fine. The convention center sucked, and most of the restaurants nearby exist to take money from people stuck at the convention center, so they weren't very good... ah well, I think that is pretty typical.

On the good side, my hotel room was REALLY nice, and I shared it with a roommate who I only knew a little at first but we got along really well. It turns out she is TTC so I told her about baby and she was super excited. We bonded over OPK's, etc. :haha:

I also went and saw Dealey Plaza, where Kennedy was assassinated. A little morbid, but a big piece of American history. Conspiracy theorists have written little comments all over the back of the wooden fence on the grassy knoll... very interesting. All in all, a good trip but I'm glad to be home!

membas, it sounds like you are making good progress! I hope you won't need to be induced, but if so, it should go much smoother since your cervix is already making progress on its own.

lilmack and Fairy, that is great news on your scan and heartbeat!! It must lift a weight off your shoulders, at least for a few days. :) I do feel that time is going faster now, ever since my doctor said we were out of the high risk period at the 10 week scan. So hopefully time starts going faster for you ladies now and lil, I hope your nausea goes away!

Dinah, that is great you get to start mat leave soon! Hope you get a chance to relax a bit once work is over, you sound very busy.

Isabel, I agree with the others, maybe you should find a new doctor? I think usually people are called "infertile" when they have been trying for 1 year without any luck, but plenty of those people do get pregnant after just trying longer, or after trying Clomid or IUI or IVF. There are a lot of success stories on these boards if you look around for them. Good luck! :)

Amygdala, hope you are feeling better. I always get nervous before traveling, people tend to assume it's because I'm afraid of flying, which I'm not. I just get stressed about forgetting things and being in a new place. It always leads to an upset stomach during traveling as well, which I think is partly psychological but partly real, because I tend to eat different/new foods at different times and it just sends my whole system for a loop. Anyway, I'm glad you got checked out by the doctor but maybe try to take it easy a bit as well. :) And I am definitely still up for coffee, just email me and let me know what your schedule's like. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Isabel209

hi ZB5. i completely agree with you... my doc has prescribed me all this medicine because i tell her that i dont see any fertile mucus and she thought that i have a problem with ovulation. moreover, blood tests show that my progesterone is low and we tried taking some fertility drugs to put it higher...still on low side...(other doctors say that it is normal for a lady but my doc wants it to go higher as it is very essential for pregnancy and to avoid miscarriage) I AM REALLY TIRED...... today i took femara fertility drug with 2 steroids and my head wants to explode - got a very bad mood, sharp pains in my abdominal and terrible migraine... hope they are not side effects... i feel hopeless


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry for the complete ego post but:
HALFTIME
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
20 weeks today! :D​


----------



## membas#1

:rofl: i don't think it's an ego post...celebrate away! ego post allowed, if that's what you want to call it.

YAY for halfway! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## lilmackate

Yea I agree Amy!! YAY for 20 weeks!!!!!!!!!! That's a wonderful feeling because you know you're in the second half :) congrats!!
Membas!! Are you in labor yet...lol I hope you are soon sweetie...


----------



## membas#1

No labor yet, but I'll share my TMI stuff going on since last night---TONS of mucus...last night it was pink, and this morning it's normal color but when I go to the bathroom and wipe it's like pouring out of me, and it's like EWCM but only way more of it than I ever thought possible. Surely something is going on down stairs for all that mucus to be producing! I hope so! :) Being a first timer here, I have no idea :)


----------



## lilmackate

Sounds like your plug is falling out.... hum I would think though since you were already a 3 it did that already... but maybe you are dilating more!!!! that's awesome!!!! If it turns watery go in and get checked to make sure your sac didn't break.... I think you are very close I give you 3 days tops :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i lost some plug stuff a few weeks ago, kind of lost it twice--thicker mucus with brown tinge and not nearly as much volume as this. i don't really understand the difference between plug and 'show' but this is definitely mucus, not watery. But I will continue to monitor it for sure!


----------



## zb5

Congrats on being halfway Amygdala! :happydance:

And membas, I always enjoy the TMI, as it'll be good to know when we go through it. :D Hope this is a good sign and labor will start soon.

So, my ticker says I'm now in the second trimester at 12 weeks. I thought it started at 13 or 14 weeks? Anyone know when second trimester starts officially?


----------



## membas#1

ZB, I think it varies from 12-13 weeks, and I've seen 14 as well. Either way--Happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## carbafe

Happy 20 weeks Amy and 12 weeks ZB5 :D :dance:

Membas I hope all the goings on down there are a good sign !!!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I agree with zb, there's no such thing as tmi seeing as we'll all be there soon. Hoping all that mucus is a good sign for you and that you'll get to welcome your little girl really soon!

Zb, there are different ways to count the trimesters, but I always thought the 40/3 approach was most obvious, giving you a cut-off of 13 weeks and two days or so. Really though, what interesting about being out of first trimester is getting to a phase of dramatically reduced risk, which actually happens around 10 weeks or so, so I think count yourself 2nd tri whenever you feel like it. :haha: Can't believe how fast time has gone!


----------



## zb5

I know! Time went so slow at the beginning but now that I'm not as worried everything is going much faster. I suppose I will count myself in 2nd tri at around 13 weeks. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg happy halfway! And zb happy 2nd tri! Yay! Love seeing such fab milestones!
Membas, sounds like things are moving on down there! 

Less than a week til my scan!

Fairyx


----------



## membas#1

I think I considered myself 2nd tri at 13 as well. 

DH and I just took our hour walk and I got super light headed. Still managed the walk but had to slow down so instead of hitting 3 miles we likely only did 2. Doesn't matter really--so long as I'm still out moving...but dang it was a weird experience. 

So here's a 40+4 pic for you all. DH and I are going to the movies to see Black Swan tonight. :happydance::happydance: I do love going to the movie theater :) We wait til the new ones come to our dollar theater so we don't have to pay but $1.50 each. Or we go to the pub theater where it's $2. Means waiting a while to see the new movies but who cares. I'm excited and have heard good things about the movie.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 162.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zb5

Yay Fairy! I can't wait to hear the good news about your scan in 1 week. :D

membas, you look great. Have you managed to completely avoid stretch marks?? Amazing. I do think your bump looks nice and low now. Even if she's not officially dropped. :)


----------



## membas#1

I have some faded stretch marks from long ago when I was heavier. They are not too visible but you can see that dot on my belly in the photo--that's one of the old stretchies starting to stretch more ugh! There are 4 of those spots on my belly--two on each side...so yeah, I managed not to get a ton of new ones since skin already stretched a bit, but they are starting to run and spread updwards (like a bad snag in a pair of panty hose or tights! :haha: I hope they don't run too much more!).


----------



## Coco14

Congrats all! Glad you're all doing well.
I'm watching One Born Every Minute :s

Enjoy Membas, Black Swan is great!


----------



## Amygdala

Me too Coco! Was just complaining to DH that there are no straight forward happy births this week...


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah, just watched it too. Glad am not having triplets!!!


----------



## Coco14

Yeah think I'm feeling a bit emotional because triplets lady made me cry!


----------



## Fairybabe

Gutted it's the last episode.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh, was it? Might have to YouTube the others, this was the first one I caught this season.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg you've been missing out. Channel 4 has a website for the prog, I thin all of the episodes are there. Lots of normal positive births! 

5 days to the scan. Been feeling more psitive since hearing the hb, but still v nervous. Feeling less total exhaustion, boobs sore but not as....is it normal for symptoms to ease now? Nervous as I approach my demon 10 weeks.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies. just wanted to pop in and say hello, check on everyone and update about my doctor's appt today. i haven't seen any episodes of one born every minute. it's on in the US but we don't get cable. i've seen a couple online clips, but that's it. not sure if it would do me good or harm to watch right now tho? 

fairy--scan is gonna be great! your little bean is all nestled in and comfy :)

my appt--well i left crying. i do like my doctor but i don't like the US system of pushing induction...and throw the fact that i'm borderline advanced maternal age in there and i feel even more pressure. every non stress test we have, every ultrasound profile we do come back fine. we are doing these to keep us and doctor up to date on how baby is doing since we are past EDD and 'of that age'. so last week we make a plan that sunday april 3 we'll induce if we have to with cervix ripening first. well, today go in and i'm already 4cm, so there will be no need for cervix ripening--it wouldn't do any good--we are ripe :) that's the good news. then she tells me that induction would start with rupturing waters...i'm less than thrilled because rupturing waters may lead to some contractions starting and labor going ahead but if in 2 hours labor is not established with contractions they start pitocin. so breaking waters equals on the time clock--so after she tells me that she keeps trying to offer us an earlier induction--friday, thursday, how about today? she says. she says she's not sure hospital will do inductions on sunday so she calls and turns out she can do inductions on sunday--so we are supposed to call her and let her know what day we'd like. we just went on a long walk and decided we are keeping our plan for sunday. that gives us this week to continue to let my body work. 

she says she doesn't know why and it makes her wonder why someone's cervix can be so ready but no contractions happening (and i mean none, at least not that i feel). so--i'm just gonna carry about my days, keep walking, do more nipple stimulation (i need some oxytocin production to kick in here!), and have some faith in my body. 

sorry for the long post. i need to get this out and move on. i do feel like cleaning so that's next :) 

thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## zb5

membas, that sucks that they are pushing induction so hard. I don't know why they like to break the water either. As far as I can tell it makes contractions more painful and puts a time limit on things what with the risk of infection. Ugh. 4cm is great though. All the worst labor stories I hear involve contracting for days with no dilation. You're doing the opposite, which sounds much more pleasant, even if it annoys the doctors. :)

Congrats on the minimal stretch marks. :) I have some already from puberty, but hope I don't get more.

I watched one episode of one born every minute (the US version) and didn't like it. :( Every woman was a stereotype, there was the surrogate who was perfect in every way, and then the whiny complainy woman who thought she wanted a natural birth but couldn't seem to handle any pain at all. I didn't feel like they represented real women, but maybe I just caught a bad episode. (membas, I don't have cable either but found it online)


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, sorry they are pressuring you. It does explain why in 16 and pregnant soooo many of the girls are induced even from 39weeks! It does seem very interventionist in the USA. You stick to your guns. I wonder tho if given you are silently dilating whether once you get going maybe it will be quite speedy? Dunno, just a thought!
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, sorry to hear they're putting so much pressure on you! But good for you sticking to your original plan, don't let them bully you! You're really well informed and know yourself what's best for the two of you. And you're dilating, so surely things must start really soon (isn't dilation normally the limiting factor?). As for one born every minute, I haven't seen the US version but I wouldn't watch anything pregnancy related right now unless you're positive that nothing bad or scary is going to happen in it. Not worth the potential nerves.

Zb, sounds like they did pic some stereotypes for that episode! I guess you'll get an element of that in practically all "reality" tv shows but I always thought that the UK obem isn't too bad for that. Might not be a US thing either though, could have just been one bad episode? I think for me the attraction of the show isn't so much the couples having babies but getting an insight (albeit a very limited and highly edited one) into how things are done in UK hospitals. Being a foreigner, I've always been a bit nervous about giving birth here and getting more "familiar" with proceedings helps I think.

Fairy, please don't worry! In fact, if you do, read back to end of January or so when I was about 10 weeks and got worried about feeling better as well! It's normal and happens in lots of healthy pregnancies. Symptoms will likely come and go for a few weeks now but you'll slowly feel better overall. I remember one day I got up, had breakfast, showered, all the while feeling great and so energetic and then completely freaking out when I realised how good I was feeling! Needless to say, a day or two later I was back to tired and sick and wishing I'd enjoyed that day more. :haha: Just try to have faith in this pregnancy. Once your scan shows a healthy baby and you make it safely out of first trimester, things will start to look a lot brighter! :hugs:

AFM: 20 week scan tomorrow and I can't wait to see her again! Also hoping to catch a glimpse confirming that she's still a "she" but I'm not getting my hopes up, apparently the NHS are very strict about not telling you the gender around here. :( I'll probably have one more scan around 30 weeks though, which will be a private check-up, so at least we should get confirmation then (or the chance to swap some of the boy's dresses for pants :haha:).


----------



## Fairybabe

Very exciting about your scan tomorrow amyg!!! And thanks for the reassuring words. I had a really busy day yesterday and today i am just hopelessly tired!!! And still getting the low grade "stretchy" cramps, which reassures me stuff is cooking down there!

In a fit of complete positivity I have just ordered some maternity clothes online. I had signed up to vertbaudet and tehy keep sending loyalty vouchers so i used those and got a couple of tops and a swimsuit. And i had a gift voucher for Next so just ordered a pair of jeans, black smart work trousers, navy linen mix smart/casaul trousers. So that's pretty much my trouser needs sorted. Can't wait for them to arrive! My current jeans i bought a size bigger than i usually am cos i had gained weight, so then i lost weight and they were nice and loose, and now they are snug again. I haven't gained LOTS of weight, but am defo bloated, and beginning to change shape. Mostly i'm craving the comfort of elastic! What the heck will i be like at 40wks?!?! LOL!!!!

Carbafe....ready for bubs yet? 
Lilmac, how you doing bump bud?
Coco...did the eggy arrive? Hope you caught it.
AJ, thinking of you gal and hoping stuff gets better. 

Sweetpea..how are you surviving bedrest? Your situation reminds me of old fashioned "confinement" where ladies were forced to lie down in darkened rooms in the time up to and after birth!! 

Membas, fingers and toes crossed your girl puts in an appearance soon!

Zb5, did your maternity gear arrive? Are you wearing it yet?

COME ON SATURDAY!!!


Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy actually I just got home from my EXCITING Tuesday appt... I feel like I'm going to visit a parole officer as it's my only weekly outing :haha: very nice to get some fresh air though at least :) but I must agree with your comparison as that's what it feels like sometimes! Had family over and I sat in a recliner in the nursery and 'helped' from there to set up most of the nursery - and by helped I mean just directed them where I wanted things and folded baby clothes :) felt so good to get so much done though and I feel alot more prepared as was starting to get anxious nothing was done!

Details in journal but everything went great and drs finally feel confident I will make it to 36-37 weeks when stitch comes out which makes me feel amazing! Hard to believe 10 weeks ago they were saying just getting to viability would be a triumph - I feel so good now and like a huge weight is gone. 

Glad to read everyone is doing well! Am typing on phone so will have to catch up with you all properly later :) Although I must add - getting very very excited for Membas! I wouldn't imagine you could walk around dilated to four cms for very long without going into labor - that's almost halfway there! Woohoo!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I was in maternity jeans from new years, so from about 6-7 weeks! The ones with the wide fabric panel are the BEST! So much more comfortable when you're bloated!

SweetPea, it's so good to read your doctors are finally more confident! You really deserve the easiest, most uneventful labour and delivery ever, after the pregnancy you had!

AFM, feeling so tired tonight but forcing myself to stay up a bit longer so I can sleep properly later. I can't wait for the scan tomorrow. It's the first one so far that I'm not scared of, just very very excited to see our little girl again!


----------



## membas#1

Hi All.

Sweetpea, so happy your appointment went well and things are really looking positive for you to go to 36-37 weeks. You've done an amazing job! And nice you had some help with setting up the nursery :) Fun to get that stuff organized and done.

Fairy--glad you are feeling positive. Symptoms definitely come and go. I was 9 weeks when I first felt things "go" and as soon as I started to worry, within a few days I was back to feeling like my pukey self :haha: then they went again...as I got closer to 12-14 weeks I started having more good days than bad...totally normal to have things come and go. And YAY for maternity clothes! They are comfy :) I bought a lot of mine in first tri when i could find them on sale and they fit thru the entire pregnancy. i do recommend the panel belly pants. i thought i'd really like the below belly 2 inch type band, but when you get bigger those are annoying and LO kept pushing at the band as when I would sit they would kind of push in on her space. I do wear them occasionally now but the full panel, oh so comfy! :)

Amy--yay for scan tomorrow! I will be excited to hear how it goes...i'm glad you are feeling really excited and not nervous. Lovely to get to that point.

ZB--hope you are doing well. I bet you are glad to be home from your travels. 

Hope all the other ladies are doing well also! :flower:

AFM, I just left a message at my doctor's office that said we'd like to set induction for Sunday April 3. So there--done :) and I stuck to my gut feeling on this. Thanks to you all for listening to my complaints and frustrations over the last week or so regarding this. I know my doctor and she's always been one to 'suggest' her opinion (like the flu shot she wanted to give me at 14 weeks--she recommends and then doesn't push generally) I guess I just feel like she's perhaps pushing more than she normally does with this...and it's true...it's her training and the US system. Although she told me when I was first pregnant to remember "pregnancy is not an illness" I kind of want to toss that back at her and remind her that currently things are fine with me and LO, so let's quit treating it like an illness and something to "remedy". :) 

xoxo to all. :)


----------



## membas#1

<--might be in labor. yikes! irregular but ever present contractions. getting more intense at times. back radiates to hips, front pain, vaginal and rectal pressure. holy moly this might be it. Last 3 have been 10 minutes apart. the ones before were 20+ apart and some have come closer--so still not regular timing wise. will start timing them soon to see how long they are lasting.


----------



## zb5

Whoa, that's great membas!!! Hope all the waiting has paid off and has paved the way to a smooth labor. Your cervix definitely sounds ready. :D Best of luck and hope you get to meet your little girl soon!!!!

!!!


----------



## zb5

P.S. Fairy, funny story about the maternity jeans. I ordered two different sizes so I could compare, and when I tried them on I swore they were the exact same size. So I washed both in case one shrank more... no, they are the exact same! They both fit well so maybe I'll just keep both, but I have no idea what size to buy next time!!

I love elastic waists. I got the low rise panel, I can see how the full panel might be better when I have a big belly, but for now I just feel like I'm wearing regular jeans that are a bit more comfortable. I expect I'll get the most wear out of these in 2nd tri, as by 3rd tri it'll be HOT and I'll probably try to go for shorts or sundresses more than jeans. We'll see.

membas, hope everything is going well!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck Membas! Not that by now you'll be checking BnB! Hope it's the easiest labour possible!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey amyg, and zb, thanks for the maternity clothes comments. Was feeling I must be a bit of a bloater to be longing for them already! I've picked the ones with the side panels inserted in the pocket area. I just know the full over bump panel would feel way too hot over summer. Trousers shld arrive later today. Can't believe how excited I am!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, best of luck for a fast, smooth labour! I know you won't be reading this until afterwards but we're all thinking of you. Can't wait for that update from SweetPea and to hear what name your little girl ended up with! :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

OOOO Membas can't wait to hear the news !! 

Amy have fun at your scan today :thumbup:

Sweetpea so glad everything went well. I was also pleased to see you are now 29 weeks :happydance: Just you keep resting and it wont be long now !!

Fairy just to throw more confusion into the maternity trousers debate I have two pairs of over the bump jeans and they were very comfy until about 2 or 3 weeks ago but now I find the top of the band is quite tight against my bump so today I have the band folded down around my hips. As long as you have a long top on though no one can tell and they still stay up fine. I bought a pair of black next maternity trousers for work and they were sooo comfy. I went for the ones with the fully elastic waist which as I got bigger just sat under my bump. I was going to get the side panel ones but I had to pull them in a lot when I first went for trousers (pretty early on I am sure) so I bought the elastic waist ones and thought I might get the side panel ones later on but in fact they did me right up until I finished work. One thing I am finding now is I wish I had bought a few more tops back in 2nd trimester as now I can only fit in my maternity stuff and I have a very limited selection but with only a few weeks to go you think it is not worth buying anything else now. My most comfy tops at this point are a black and white 3/4 sleeve t-shirt type top and black and white vest top my mum got me from Asda. With the changing weather at the moment I can add cardigans or shirts as the temperature goes up and down. I would also suggest getting at least one nice outfit or top as I have had dilemmas when going out for dinner or to parties the last few weeks (not that this has been a lot). I ended up in tears last week (hormones of course !) as we were going out for dinner for SIL birthday and she chose a really fancy restaurant and I only had tshirts that fitted. I did have a black dress I wore at Christmas and my brothers 21st but I am so big now that it just hung down off the front of the bump and looked ridiculous ! Poor DH didn't know what to do with me sitting on the floor holding tshirts sobbing :haha: :dohh: In the end I managed to wear my black trousers with a long sleeved t-shirt and then a fancy silver cardi over the top which didn't look to bad. 

Oooo and also get a couple of pairs of maternity pj's !!! I love mine and when everything else is feeling uncomfy you can put them on (even if it is only 6pm :thumbup:)

What a ramble !! To much time on my hands at the moment haha I better enjoy it while it lasts !

Zb5 hope you are getting some rest after all your travels. Is DH spoiling you ??

Lil hope you are keeping well

Coco do you think you caught the eggy ??

AJ hope you are doing better :hugs:

Dinah how are you doing ?? How long until you finish work now ??

At the moment I am just pottering around the house doing little bits or unpacking here are there. The house is fairly organised now but we need a few more bookcases etc before we can unpack the last of our boxes. I had my 38 week check up yesterday and everything was great. I have also been getting a few tightnings every now and again. I also had a little bit of blood last night which got me slightly over excited and nervous and I called to DH haha It was very small so I think it is just baby starting to wriggle down into position but it definitely feels like my body is gearing up. It is such a strange feeling just waiting ..... :) I usually love to plan everything out :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Carbafe, can't believe how close you're getting now, how exciting! I sympathise with the waiting though, I HATE not being in control of things and I'm sure I'll be awful to be around by that stage. :haha: You sound like you're making the most of it though. Do you have names ready for your bump? And are you going to tell? Sorry, I know, I'm so nosy! What's your feeling by the way, blue bump or pink? Not long until you find out now!

Two hours until out scan here, getting a bit nervous now. Good nervous though, like before a date. :D Still have to organise a few things for travelling tomorrow as well so at least that's keeping me semi-busy but I soooooo wish I could fast-forward 2 hours...


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> OOOO Membas can't wait to hear the news !!
> 
> Amy have fun at your scan today :thumbup:
> 
> Sweetpea so glad everything went well. I was also pleased to see you are now 29 weeks :happydance: Just you keep resting and it wont be long now !!
> 
> Fairy just to throw more confusion into the maternity trousers debate I have two pairs of over the bump jeans and they were very comfy until about 2 or 3 weeks ago but now I find the top of the band is quite tight against my bump so today I have the band folded down around my hips. As long as you have a long top on though no one can tell and they still stay up fine. I bought a pair of black next maternity trousers for work and they were sooo comfy. I went for the ones with the fully elastic waist which as I got bigger just sat under my bump. I was going to get the side panel ones but I had to pull them in a lot when I first went for trousers (pretty early on I am sure) so I bought the elastic waist ones and thought I might get the side panel ones later on but in fact they did me right up until I finished work. One thing I am finding now is I wish I had bought a few more tops back in 2nd trimester as now I can only fit in my maternity stuff and I have a very limited selection but with only a few weeks to go you think it is not worth buying anything else now. My most comfy tops at this point are a black and white 3/4 sleeve t-shirt type top and black and white vest top my mum got me from Asda. With the changing weather at the moment I can add cardigans or shirts as the temperature goes up and down. I would also suggest getting at least one nice outfit or top as I have had dilemmas when going out for dinner or to parties the last few weeks (not that this has been a lot). I ended up in tears last week (hormones of course !) as we were going out for dinner for SIL birthday and she chose a really fancy restaurant and I only had tshirts that fitted. I did have a black dress I wore at Christmas and my brothers 21st but I am so big now that it just hung down off the front of the bump and looked ridiculous ! Poor DH didn't know what to do with me sitting on the floor holding tshirts sobbing :haha: :dohh: In the end I managed to wear my black trousers with a long sleeved t-shirt and then a fancy silver cardi over the top which didn't look to bad.
> 
> Oooo and also get a couple of pairs of maternity pj's !!! I love mine and when everything else is feeling uncomfy you can put them on (even if it is only 6pm :thumbup:)
> 
> What a ramble !! To much time on my hands at the moment haha I better enjoy it while it lasts !
> 
> Zb5 hope you are getting some rest after all your travels. Is DH spoiling you ??
> 
> Lil hope you are keeping well
> 
> Coco do you think you caught the eggy ??
> 
> AJ hope you are doing better :hugs:
> 
> Dinah how are you doing ?? How long until you finish work now ??
> 
> At the moment I am just pottering around the house doing little bits or unpacking here are there. The house is fairly organised now but we need a few more bookcases etc before we can unpack the last of our boxes. I had my 38 week check up yesterday and everything was great. I have also been getting a few tightnings every now and again. I also had a little bit of blood last night which got me slightly over excited and nervous and I called to DH haha It was very small so I think it is just baby starting to wriggle down into position but it definitely feels like my body is gearing up. It is such a strange feeling just waiting ..... :) I usually love to plan everything out :haha:

Glad you're doing well.

I doubt it, but will start Clomid as soon as AF arrives (should be from this wknd), so nervous to start as this is our best chance :s


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe thanks for the clothing advice! Love the idea of comfy pjs to lounge around in! I already have the nice outfit dilemma looming..i have a hendo weekend after next and nothing fits! But not yet big enough for proper maternity tops. And not really wanting to spend money on such an outfit at the mo. I shall ahve to pull everything out my wardrobe and scrutinise! 

Any ideas if baby will arrive on time or late? Guess just gotta wait and see!

Coco, good luck with the clomid! I think there's a thread somewhere on here about clomid! Go for it and here's hoping it's the helping hand you need!

Looking fwd to your update amyg!

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

:crib: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :bunny: :headspin: \\:D/ :wohoo: SHE'S HERE!!! :wohoo: \\:D/ :headspin: :bunny: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :crib:

:cake: :pink: Happy Birthday to Membas' baby girl! :pink: :cake:


Here are the details she texted to me:
Born March 30th 2011 @ 3:36am
7.5 hours of natural labor, and needed only one stitch
Baby girl weighed 7 lbs 8 oz and was 18.5 inches long

She didn't text me a name so that will have to remain a surprise for us all until she comes back to let us know! I texted her back a congrats and told her I would let all you girls know that her LO was here. Great job Membas! Again, so proud of you and hope you and your newly expanded family are having a wonderful time getting to know eachother!  



:flow: ​


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cake::cake::pink::pink::pink::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain:

CONGRATULATIONS MEMBAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thrilled and happy!

yay!!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Membas, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :) :) :) :) :) You will have to tell the birth story later but it sounds like all went well and baby is perfect! Silly doctors thinking she was 9 lbs.


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats Membas! Can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## lilmackate

OH Membas!!! YAY Thank you sweetpea for updating us!!!
Happy Birthday Baby Girl!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations Membas!!!!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey LILMACK!!! How are you girl?

Shey, how's things?


----------



## lilmackate

I am great!! I heard my baby this morning on the Doppler so I am flying sky high!! It's hr was 164!! :)


----------



## carbafe

:happydance::baby::pink: Congratulations Membas :happydance::baby::pink: 

Can't wait to see pic's and hear all about your birth experience.

Amy: I did have a boy feeling then I went back to not knowing and now I am leaning slightly boyish again. Hehe so really no idea. We do have some names but we haven't told anyone mainly because we keep changing our minds I think we are about 90% on the boys name and 85% sure on the girls :haha: I am going to keep it as a surprise for when LO is here :winkwink:

Fairy: I keep thinking baby is going to arrive early but that probably means I will go over due ! I am due on the 9th but both DH and I were born on the 13th(different months) so at the start I said ooo maybe baby will come on the 13th as well.

I hope you manage to sort your outfit dilemma. I did buy a few things in a size bigger rather than maternity wear and was able to wear those until about 6/7 months and I reckon those will be good for first few weeks/months after LO arrives so you could always do that for the Hen Night ?

Lil glad there was a nice strong HB

Coco I have my fingers crossed for you !

Hi Shey how are things with you ??


----------



## Shey

Fairy and Carb things are goin ok. Struggling to find a job. I've been applying at hospitals, theme parks, stores and nothing yet. but things are still going well with me and the BF.


----------



## membas#1

thanks ladies! we are home got early checkout approved after 6 hours but it took 8 hours after birth with all the things u have to do. birth story soon havent slept in over 24 hrs....

olivia dawn is beautiful:) and perfect


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, massive congratulations!!! Sounds like you had a great birth experience, can't wait to read your birth story! And Olivia is SUCH a beautiful name! :cloud9: Can't wait to see a picture of your little girl! I'm just so pleased for you that everything went well and you even got to go home this soon. Hope you'll get some well earned sleep now! :hugs:

Quick update from me, before I get some sleep as well: Had an absolutely frantic day (what with leaving for the states tomorrow) but a perfect, magical, wonderful 20 week scan. We're both so in love with our little girl. She's still a girl by the way, it's been confirmed. But much much more importantly, everything is just perfect. Heart working, back and tummy closed, everything else just where it's supposed to be and in great working order. :D I wasn't really nervous, more excited to see her but I'm still so relieved that everything is fine. Oh and the hospital is really nice by the way. It was our first time seeing it as it's just been finished. It has a Starbucks!
I'm off to bed now, am absolutely shattered. If you don't hear from me in the next two weeks then it's because I have no Internet but I do hope I can pop in occasionally at least. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## membas#1

have managed a couple cat naps of 30 min each...olivia and daddy are both fast asleep. here is a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo 166.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## zb5

awwwwwwwwwwww, she is perfect membas! I'm so glad it sounds like everything went so well. Pending birth story of course, but that's what it sounds like. Hope mine goes like that. :)

And Amygdala, that is great about your scan! Congrats and have a safe trip. :)


----------



## zb5

Okay, ladies, I think I am officially showing! I feel like I have reached a milestone. :haha: As I am slowly telling the people at work, there have now been multiple people telling me they suspected. One came right out and said it was because of my belly! (In as nice a way as possible...) Soooo... I am a cross between excited/proud and embarrassed, because I think a lot of what they are seeing is bloat and pudge that is just pushed out slightly farther than usual! :blush:

On the plus side, I love my maternity jeans. And we have our NT scan tomorrow, can't wait. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my word Membas, she's absolutely adorable! I knew that your pretty bump would contain a pretty baby. :haha: Glad you're getting some sleep, if only in small portions. Forgive me if this is too forward but are you very uncomfortable/in pain. I'm finding it hard to imagine what post-partum feels like. Maybe nature's way of saying "don't concern yourself with that just yet"?

Zb, hooray for showing! Wear your bloat with pride girl! Time for a belly pic?

AFM, just waiting for hubby, who's making us some porridge. Then we're off to the airport. Very excited to be escaping the cold and rain for a while but really wish I could just teletransport there...


----------



## Fairybabe

Gorgeous pic Membas! Welcome Olivia! 

Great news re your scan amyg. Have a safe trip and stay in touch where poss.

AFM, feeling sorry for self today. Had bad wind pains yesterday eve, then just before bed started with diarrhoea. Was up several times with it in night. Got up this morn, thought things were improving, just before about to get in car, whooshn here we go again. Rang midwife, said go to doc. Went to walk in doc, he said there is a bug going around at the moment and just to rest and stay hydrated and I will be fine and shldn't cause a prob for sprog. I so hope not. So at home, had to cancel today's appts. Hoping am well enough tomorrow as it's my best day of the week, and being self employed, no work, no pay. So languishing on the sofa feeling sorry for myself.

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

Aww membas she is adorable


----------



## membas#1

Thanks everyone :) 

Fairy--sorry you are not feeling well. Sounds like staying home for a rest is a good idea to let it pass. Hope you are well soon!

Amy--I'm not that sore actually. More today than yesterday. I only had 1 small minor tear so perhaps that's why. If anything I just feel a little bruised in the vaginal opening and perineum. I highly recommend using a peri wash bottle with warm water when you urinate the first few days :) It helps dilute urine so there's no urine burn. We did perineum massage/stretching the last month or longer of pregnancy--i recommend this as well. I don't know that it helped me, but it cant hurt to try those things. I had DH do this several times a week (not daily). The weirdest feeling I have that I don't like is once baby and fluid is out, stomach just feels very strange. I have no stomach muscle control and where the top of the bump used to be just feels odd...I just have to let it relax some--feels like I don't have diaphragm control--so breathing is a bit weird at times. Otherwise, I feel pretty darned good. Way better than I expected! 

We have her 2 day check up today at 10:45. Check her jaundice (she was elevated yesterday) and her weight and ask about breastfeeding. She takes the nipple well but I want to make sure we are latching on correctly...my nipples hurt. TIM Alert--I have huge nipples, so I don't know that I'm getting her to take the areola part like she's supposed to...I'm pretty sure I need her to open her mouth a little wider and just really get things in there....we'll see.

okay--sorry ladies for the one sided post all about me. Amy--i hope that answers your question, and hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait til more babies start coming :) I've got to get breakfast in and a shower before the doctor--I have a sleeping beauty next to me so I better take advantage of that!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, sorry you aren't feeling well. :( Take care of yourself!

Amy, have a safe trip. I hate flying, it's so uncomfortable, but just think about the nice weather that lies on the other end!

Shey, good luck looking for a job hon. Hope you find a good one.

membas, it is great to hear that you aren't too beat up after giving birth. I think we will also try perineum massage, as you say it can't hurt! And I will be interested to hear how the latching goes, as I also have pretty darn big nipples. :haha:

Well, I was thinking of doing a bump pic this morning but my bump disappears in the mornings. That is why I am guessing it is mostly bloat. :dohh: Ah well, I am trying to just be proud of it! A pregnant lady's belly is a pregnant lady's belly, so there!


----------



## lilmackate

Membas have you tried pulling some colostrum onto your nipple and then you tap your nipple on the babies mouth this usually has the baby smell the milk and react by opening her mouth then you move quickly in but only if the mouth is opened large enough eventually she will open her mouth hold your breast like a cheeseburger and insert upward towards Olivas roof of her mouth that should force the tongue to be in the right place giving a better latch if she doesn't latch on right don't just pull your breast out insert your finger into her mouth to break her suck and then remove your nipple leave your finger in there until your nipple is out so that if she bites down it's on your finger. :) She is beautiful!!!!! Congratulations!!
Fairy!! :hugs: feel better!!


----------



## lilmackate

So I got the HB on recording!! :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKRfCeTddeY


----------



## zb5

Wow, such a strong, great heartbeat lilmac! It's beautiful!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas, that pic is so darling you must be so proud!

Amyg, great to hear about the perfect scan, I can imagine the relief knowing all is well at that point. Hopefully flying isn't too aggravating for you!

Fairy, hope you start to feel better soon sweets. It is always scary to get sick when preg but it sounds like the drs are confident that LO will be A-OK!

zB embrace the bump/bloat proudly!

Lil such a beautiful sound :D so happy for you!

Today is my 24th birthday and I am livin' it up on bedrest! Having ice cream cake tonight (oreo, my favorite!) so that makes it all better :D


----------



## Dinah

Oh my goodness CONGRATS Membas! I really need to stop disappearing; so much happens when I do - but perhaps that is for the best!

Anyway, Olivia is such a beauty xxxx thanks for sharing the pic and I do hope you are well :hugs: can't wait to hear all about it.

Shey - good luck with the job search, glad things are still good with Scott.

Carbafe - you and I next - eep! I'm convinced I'll go around two weeks late as my Mum had to be induced with both my brother and me and MIL had to be induced with DH so its just what has been in my head all along (ps 38C now, woop!)

ZB5 - Congrats on strting to show! Time is really flying for you :)

Fairy - hope things are still going well

Lilmac - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat!

To everyone else, :hugs: and hope you are doing well
Dinah


----------



## zb5

My scan went great! I am so happy right now. :happydance: I put more details in my journal if you're interested. :)

Dinah and Carbafe, you ladies are coming up soon! Can't wait to find out what's hidden inside your yellow bumps and see all the pictures. :D


----------



## ooSweetPea

zB commented in your journal too, but wanted to say congrats again! Piccies are very cute :D

I agree, cannot wait to see what color carbafe's and dinah's bumps turn! You ladies are getting sooo close now, it's hard to believe that this thread is getting to the actual babies being born stage, so exciting!!


----------



## carbafe

Zb5 so pleased scna went well and very cute pics :) 

Sweetpea Happy Birthday for yesterday. :icecream::cake: I love the sound of ice cream cake yum ! I don't think we have it here. Did you get spoiled ???

Membas the photo is so cute and it sounds like you had a lovely birth. I hope mine is as straight forward.

Dinah it is so strange just waiting now :) I am finding it very hard to plan ahead at the moment as I have no idea if baby will show up in a few days or if I will still be hanging around in 3 weeks ! Hopefully neither of us go to over due !

Here is a photo of my bunny snug taking life very easy hehe He is oblivious to the fact that his peace and quite is about to be rudely interrupted :haha:

The first time I saw him do this I thought he was dead !

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188898_10150141345071848_513146847_6819740_6500247_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205496_10150141345161848_513146847_6819742_3876442_n.jpg


----------



## Fairybabe

ZB how wonderful you had such a great scan! Time will fly now to the gender scan.

Cute bunny carbafe! Your next pics will be of your baby bundle!

Well, have seriously struggled to get through my day. No more diarrhoea but totally wiped out. So glad it's the weekend. And scan day tomorrow. 4pm uk time. Am nervous and excited. Praying we see a babyshaped baby waving hello to mummy and daddy!

Sweetpean your icecream cake sounds like heaven. 

Yay for heartbeat lilmack!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

sorry i don't have more time to post here but wanted to say i put a lengthy birth story in my journal with some photos. i'm sure i left out a lot of details but it's the basic story though.

hope you are all well. it's been a long day. the birth story took me all day to type out as i was either trying to type with one hand or while she napped. 

tomorrow we are going to do a little more relaxing--DH was super busy today with stuff around the house so I therefore was super busy with Olivia. I'm finally taking a break in the tub and he's bonding with Olivia...she's super quiet right now--I bet the rascal is sleeping..whereas with me most of the day she was fussy. My milk is coming in and I think it's hard for her to digest at first....lots of spitting up and crankiness and gas. :( but she's still cute :)

xoxo to you all. hope to catch up on all of your happenings tomorrow!


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, your bunny is soooo cute! My cats flop like that sometimes... but that's something you expect lazy cats to do more than bunnies! :haha:

membas, is your DH still going to be working during this time or will he be on leave for a week or two as well? Hope you three get some good relaxing in tomorrow. You deserve it. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

I'm soOooo happy! Just had the most wonderful scan! Baby measuring exactly 9+5, good looking placenta, strong heartbeat and baby really active! She said things are as perfect as can be so far! I shed tears of joy and relief. DH just looked overcome.
Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

fairy! great news! so pleased for you :) go baby-fairy!

zb--dh will go back to working regular hours next week on tuesday but he works nearby, not everyday and will come home every few hours to check on us. glad to hear you had a good scan too!

sweetpea--hope you had a great bday!!!

carbafe--way cute bunny! we are getting our dog back home today which will be nice :)

amy--you are probably on vacation--if i recall correctly...hope its lovely!

hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy!!! Congratulations on the great scan, I just knew it! :happydance: Go Fairy-Baby, go! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Yaaaay Fairybaby! That is so great and you must be so relieved. :happydance:


----------



## carbafe

Horray for a great scan Fairy :) So pleased. 

I was also going to wish Membas a happy mothers day but I have just remembered I think you guys have it on a different day in the USA .... O well Happy UK Mothers Day Membas:haha:

I got a lovely little card from DH this morning. Not a 'mothers day' card but a sketch of two bunnies looking at each other from him wishing me a happy mothers day :cloud9: he is such a sweetie :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw thanks girls! Yep, feel as if a weight has been lifted and we can finally enjoy this pregnancy! It was sooooo beautiful to see the little kicks! I blubbed from joy and relief. Fairybaby has just gotta keep on going strong and all will be well. I asked the tech if it meant the risks went down now and she said yes, and even more so at 12wks when placenta has totally taken over. She more or less said without committing obviously, that everything looked so good that she couldn't see a reason for things not to go great. She talked us through all the little things she cld see, like the last tiny bit of the yolk sac that's almost used up, said the placenta looked nice and big and she went on about how good the heartbeat was. And told us to prepare for a v active baby if lo is this wriggly already! What was awesome was that rather than trying to peer at her small screen the images were projected onto a big flatscreen telly on the wall, so the pic was huge and she could zoom in on diff bits. 

This was a private scan done on the 2nd floor of a babystore, so there were women there going for 4d scans. On the way out I finally let myself indulge in a whole heap of looking at baby stuff. In the bargain section I spotted one packaged arms reach cosleeper on offer. It was their last one in stock as it hasn't been soooo popular here. Anyway, full price, it would be almost £200. $300 I think. Well, we got it brand new for £90. $130? Just couldn't leave such a bargain behind! We're still not planning on buying loads of stuff til later, but if a bargain presents itself it would be wrong to ignore! How are you finding your cosleeper .embas? 

Phew, sorry for the totally me me me post! Just on such a high! Fairybaby is go!!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe that's so sweet! Aw. Not long now!


----------



## Amygdala

You enjoy your high, Fairy, you thoroughly deserve it! And yay for the co-sleeper bargain, that's one important purchase out of the way. Do you have a date for your 12 week scan yet?

Quick update from me: I'm still jet-lagged like crazy and generally having a harder time than I expected. Still enjoying myself but think I'll have to accept that I need to take things more slowly than I'd want to. Have been suffering from crazy round ligament pain for hours at a time the last few days so I'll try to rest a bit more I think. Doesn't help that despite me saying I need to rest in the evenings, my supervisor has roped me into dinner and a party tonight. A bunch of drunk academics aren't my idea of fun when all I want to do is put my feet up and sleep... Anyway, will go for a bit and then play the pregnancy card. I hope my sleep patterns adjust at least before we start the holiday portion of our trip. On a completely unrelated note though: I'm going to move to the states and live at the Cheesecake Factory!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg I guess your body is just taking longer to adjust cos of bubs. I'm sure a regular supply of cheesecake will help you make the transition. 

Next scan is 3 wks on tues at 13+1. They did give me a date for 12+1 but we are away down south for a few days then. So in the meantime I'll borrow my acupuncturist's dopppler so we can check in with bubs every so often. Now I'm less stressed am hoping time will fly. And we've got a load of stuff coming up, a hen do, visit from friends, trip away etc. Once we get the all clear from the next scan will go public. 

How long til the vacation part of your trip and where you gonna visit? Hope you are basking in the warmth!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the jet lag and round ligament pain Amygdala. At the conference in Dallas I went out to dinner with the academics every night - and boy do they like to drink at conferences! Then they usually went out to bars after dinner, which was easy for me to decline... so I usually had the late evening to myself which was nice. Hopefully you can duck out after dinner as well. Oh, and Cheesecake Factory... YUM. I haven't been there in forever but the cheesecake is pretty amazing and they give you the hugest slices!

Fairy, don't worry about a you post, just ride this high as long as you can! :D Our doctor told us after our good scan at 10+3 that the risk of mc was very low and it was fine for us to tell the world, unless we wanted the results from the NT screening first. So I'd say your baby is looking safe and sound in there! The doppler should give you some extra reassurance too. I'm so happy for you!

Funny, DH was looking at a calendar and it had "Mother's Day (UK)" written on it, and he thought it was our Mother's Day! Guess he never noticed what month it was in before...? :dohh:


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay! 10wks! Fairybaby is 25% cooked! Each day after this is stepping totally into the unknown, but in a very exciting way!

How is everyone doing? Membas, I bet you are up to your eyes in learning so much stuff, nappies, breastfeeding, no sleep. Hope all the hormonal stuff isn't too harsh as your body readjusts. Just remember not to be too demanding of yourself. You're gonna be terrific.

Shey, what news re your job? Are you and scott ttc?
Coco, how are things?

Dinah, enjoy mat leave! You and carbafe are next! Hey, we would put a pic of each thread baby on page 1? 

AJ, hope your family stuff is getting sorted. Thinking of you.

Righ. Better get on with stuff. I've been so totally unfocussed recently and am way behind on paperwork, admin etc. Talk about baby brain. Well, the reality is, I find it hard to care about anything except being preg! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Yey Fairy :D very happy for you. I know I will be the same when I'm pregnant, will be reading, talking and shopping baby!!
Thanks for asking, things are going good. CD30 right now and expecting AF any day now. I'm really nervous about starting Clomid, I feel this is my chance and I can't mess it up.

Oh my gosh Cheesecake Factory!! Yum!

I hope everyone is well today :) x


----------



## Shey

Fairy still no job yet yes me and scott are ttc. though it's not easy as he is in ft lauderdale and i live an hr and half north of him.


----------



## zb5

Yay, that's so exciting to be ttc again Shey! Do you have plans to move closer to Scott, or him moving closer to you?

Coco, I hope Clomid does the trick for you! But try not to worry too much, I think usually people can try a few months of Clomid, right?

Fairy, I too am having trouble focusing and motivating myself. It's easy to tell myself, "But the most important thing is that I'm cooking a baby! Maybe I should just nap or relax... it would be good for me." And it would be good for me in the short term, but not in the long term when I realize I haven't gotten anything done!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies..i am reading your updates daily but typing with one hand is tiring and slow for me so my responses are minimal--just know i am reading and supporting you all still!


----------



## Amygdala

Shey said:


> Fairy still no job yet yes me and scott are ttc. though it's not easy as he is in ft lauderdale and i live an hr and half north of him.

Wow, that was quick! How long has it been now? I don't mean to sound negative but I really hope you don't get your heart broken again...

Membas, Olivia is just adorable and it's good to hear that you're having a good time getting to know her! I can't believe that'll be us in about 19 weeks! Somehow you actually having your little girl has given the whole thing another level of reality. I'm totally used to being pregnant by now but the thought that I'll have a baby is still strange. :haha:

Fairy, zb5, I'm with you, I was completely preoccupied with baby in the beginning. Slightly less so recently but I think it's only because I feel her frequently now and she reminds me that everything's ok. :)


----------



## Coco14

I think I must have missed out a few pages Membas... congrats!! I hope you are all doing well :D

Thanks ZB, I have 6 months worth but if nothing seems to be happening after a few months I would hope that they would up my dosage...


----------



## zb5

Is your doctor going to be monitoring you while you're taking it to make sure you're ovulating, etc.? I hope it works for you! :)


----------



## Shey

3 months we've been together but have knwn each other for 13 yrs.


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Is your doctor going to be monitoring you while you're taking it to make sure you're ovulating, etc.? I hope it works for you! :)

Yeh, i'll be having an internal scan around day 12 I think :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck with the clomid coco! Here's hoping it makes you ping a top notch eggy!

Shey, hope things work out well for you and scott.

Was happily reading the magazine pregnancy and birth, showed a pic of something to DH who then kept the magazine and is now reading it cover to cover. Bless.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Oops. Double post.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy that's so cute that he is reading the whole mag!


----------



## zb5

That is super cute Fairy!

Coco, that's good they will be checking up on you. Now I am all excited for you to start! :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> That is super cute Fairy!
> 
> Coco, that's good they will be checking up on you. Now I am all excited for you to start! :happydance:

Thank you :) CD32 and still no AF, it must be on it's way, (sensitive nipples now!!)


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco any sign of AF? Got my fingers crossed cos you never know! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Am having a happy day as found the hb on the doppler last night. Took a while, but then I could hear the steady woosh of my hb, then the rapid toc toc toc toc of baby's hb! We were able to have two sets of headphones so dh was listening too. Heard it for about 40 seconds then bubs must have got fed up being disturbed and moved away. Prob use it every few days just to check in on bubs til scan in 18days time. Anyone know if it is ok to use it that much? No risk to baby?

In a spare moment yesterday I started daydreaming about names. Tried to talk about it with dh last night and he seemed reluctant. I suppose we did say we wouldn't do the name thing til after 20 weeks. Guess he's just being cautious. 

Hope your hols still going well amyg.

Lilmack, bump buddy, how's things?

Membas, can't wait for updated pic of your gorgeous Olivia! 

Carbafe, dinah, not long now!!

Sweetpea, hope your boy is behaving.

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

hey ladies hope you all are doing well this morning.

I got some good news! I have a job interview at DisneyWorld(Orlando). I just have to wait 3 business days to hear back from them for a date and time.


----------



## Fairybabe

Brilliant news Shey! Let us know the date and I'll cross all fingers and toes for you!

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Oooh Shey thats very exciting! What job? I worked there for 6mths as part of their International Program. It is such fun :D

Coco - good to see you and hope AF shows soon so you know where you are at.

Fairy - :hugs: I totally understand your DH's pov re names but it doesn't hurt to daydream a little to yourself right? Glad all is going well and I'm doing this: :happydance: that you found the HB!

Membas - hows life with your gorgeous little one?

Carbafe - any movement yet?

AJ, Lilmac - how are you both??

AFM, not a lot going on. First week of mat leave is almost finished. I have achieved mostly nothing lol. I have promised myself I will do more housework next week. Def some that needs doing before baby arrives but I will take it steady - promise!

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Shey, congrats on the interview! Best of luck with that!

Fairy, how lovely you heard the heartbeat!!! I'd personally try to minimise using the Doppler but only because I believe at some point baby can hear it (don't know why I believe that, could be totally wrong! Maybe do some research?). As far as I know there's no known or speculated risks associated with Dopplers though, so don't worry yourself! And every few days isn't that much.

AFM, starting to relax now. It's been a bit of a tough transition. I never noticed how stressed I'd been between work and being pregnant and especially how DH and my relationship had suffered. Don't get me wrong, we didn't fight or resent each other in any way but we both feel like we haven't had any quality "us"-time in months. So we're making an effort to reconnect and man is it good to just spend time with him and cuddle and talk about things other than the LO (although, naturally, she does creep in occasionally :D). I'm just really glad we're having this holiday, I think we caught ourselves just in time.


----------



## membas#1

yay for finding hb fairy! i can see why you guys decided to wait to talk names, but wont be long now and you will be at that halfway mark with your healthy fairybaby! 

my sister comes in today--i am so excited! olivia is doing well, eating right now. she does so well at night so we are getting good sleep. she waked to feed every 4 hrs or so ay night--sometimes every 3 hrs, dometimes i am waking her to eat if she goes past 4 hrs...but she eats and goes right back out! usually out from 10 ot 11 til 8 or 9.

amy--reconnecting is good--dh and i have to do similar when the connection gets lost in the day to day.

dinah--i spent the first week of my leave thinking i would get lots done--ha. i rested alot! but now i am so glad i did that! rest now while u can :)

shey, great news! good luck!

hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Coco14

Fairy, lovely that you got to hear HB :) Still no AF, of course the possibility is crossing my mind but have to be realistic!

Good Luck Shey, that sounds like an awesome job!

Good to hear Olivia is well Membas :cloud9:

Enjoy the break Amyg.

Thanks Dinah, good that you are relaxing.

I hope you all had a good day... the sun is shining :)


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy I am ok still struggling to eat though :/ but don't worry about the doppler I asked my doctor and he said you would have to use it all day long before it hurt the baby. I use mine every morning.
Ok US today here it is!!
https://youtu.be/3CGFvETQegU


----------



## zb5

Hi everyone!

Shey, that is great about the interview. Good luck!

Amygdala, glad you are enjoying your vacation with DH.

Fairy and lil, it is so great to see both of your babies are doing well! :D I'm not really sure on the doppler issue but I also think that using it once a day is probably fine... I haven't been using mine that often though, mostly because it still takes me a while to find the HB and that annoys me. I'm still glad I have it for when I worry though.

membas, that is great that Olivia is sleeping well and you are figuring out her tummy issues. I hope you don't have to change your diet too much. I would cry if I couldn't eat dairy.

Coco, good luck! I hope AF comes quickly so you can start the Clomid ASAP... or not??? Well, I'll keep my finger's crossed!

Dinah, glad you are relaxing. That's what I want to do right now, wish I could start mat leave now! :haha:

Actually, I have been really really tired this past week. I had a busy weekend sandwiched by two full work weeks and it just adds up. I really need this weekend so I can recover. In fact, I already started my recovery plan by taking the morning off today. :blush: This is all compounded by the fact that my allergies are acting up and I think the doctor may need to adjust my thyroid medications. I am just feeling really lethargic. :( DH is very sweet about it though, so that helps.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi everyone!
Membas, hope you enjoy your sister's visit! How lovely Olivia can get to meet her aunty.

Lilmac, your video of the scan is gorgeous. I can't believe the diff between a scan at 9+5 and just a few days later! How awesome!

Amyg, glad you and dh have time to reconnect. We go away for a few days week after next, and think we need to do similar. It's so easy to get caught up in day to day life and utterly absorbed in the whole pregnancy thing.

Zb, hope you feel better soon. Someone was telling me yesterday that around 15wks things get better.

Coco...any sign of the witch?

Dinah, you are fully entitled to do absolutely nothing on mat leave!!

Shey, when's the job interview?

Sweetpea and carbafe, how's things?

DH and I just checked in with bubs. Hb nicely there. We just wait to find it, listen enough to be sure it's bubs, then stop. I read on another thread that it's easier with a full bladder. Well, not so. Couldn't hear a thing and it was really uncomfortable. One trip to the bathroom later and we found it straight away. 

We were in john lewis this morn, and whilst there had a lovely browse in the baby section. Got the saleswoman to explain all the carseat stuff as we had no idea. So much to think about. Sooooo much stuff you could spend oodles of money on. I shall be so keen to hear your voices of experience in a few months time over what stuff you consider essential once you have parented a few months. 

Right, going to spend some time in the sunny garden. 

Lazy sunday to all

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I totally agree, I haven't found that a full bladder helps at all! Just makes it uncomfortable.

And I'll also be looking forward to the sage advice on this thread about what stuff is essential/worth spending extra money on and what isn't. :) There's so much to think about!


----------



## Coco14

Good morning all :)

I watched the vid Lilmac, it was lovely!

Did you have a nice morning off ZB? Are you feeling better?

Fairy - no sign of AF, I keep thinking it's going to arrive any minute now but doesn't... the suspense is killing me! :D on hearing the HB!


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco...TEST!!! At least that way you will know.


----------



## Coco14

I don't know if I should, I've done it many times before and it get's me really upset! That would just be too good to be true :/


----------



## zb5

Oooh, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Coco. :D But don't test yet if you think it will make you upset.

AFM, I am really glad I had the weekend to rest, but I am still feeling especially exhausted, I'm getting headaches, and in a bad mood. :( I'm wondering if something else is going on also. Maybe I am coming down with a cold, or my thyroid meds need adjuting. Also my allergies have been really bad (lots of pollen right now). Maybe it is all of the above. Anyway, I hope I feel better soon because I was really looking forward to that 2nd tri glow and so far nada! I have an OB checkup this week and my next round of thyroid blood tests so we'll see. I am hoping it is the thyroid because that is the obvious thing and then it is something clear to fix and make me feel better.

Anyway, enough about me, I hear you UK ladies are having beautiful weather, have you been out and enjoying it? Ours is pretty nice but a little chilly still. membas, I hope you are enjoying time with your sister. :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks ZB, yeah just need to be sensible! Hope you feel better soon, you don't need any of that right now!
Weather has been lovely and definately made the most of it! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls!

Coco, totally get that re not wanting to test if a negative would be too hard to take. Negative tests are sooooo disheartening. Have you got any other symptoms that might make you wonder which way things will go?

Zb, i was told the feeling much better thing kicks in around 15 weeks onwards!! He he, 5 days to go! Hope your thyroid doesn't give you too much bother. 

So we've just had to move our scan date back 2 days. DH has got a job interview out of town (well, 3.5hrs away) in the area we want to move to to be closer to family and friends. Who knows if he will get it, as they are interviewing 5 people. Anyway, of course it was scheduled for the same day as the scan! D'oh. No way did we want him to miss out on the first truly clear scan and the one which will give us the all clear to tell the world. I can't imagine not having DH beside me for it. Anyway, luckily the scan people had a cancellation, so it's now on 28th April. 2 more days of waiting!!! 16 days to go!!! Not that i'm counting. Soooo pleased we have the doppler, cos otherwise i would go nuts wondering if bubs was doing ok in there. 

Am super tired again this week. Last week i was feeling good, and thought yay I''ve licked this preggo thing! But oh no. This week it's exhaustion all the way, no matter how much sleep i'm getting. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Amyg, how are you? Sweetpea? Everything ok? Dinah and Carbafe....any sign of action? AJ, thinking of you! Shey, any joy with the job interview? Membas am loving your avatar. Soooo cute. 

Fairy xx

PS decided now am past the stage of the first loss i want a proper fruit and veggie ticker!!! YaY!!!


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Coco, totally get that re not wanting to test if a negative would be too hard to take. Negative tests are sooooo disheartening. Have you got any other symptoms that might make you wonder which way things will go?
> 
> Zb, i was told the feeling much better thing kicks in around 15 weeks onwards!! He he, 5 days to go! Hope your thyroid doesn't give you too much bother.
> 
> So we've just had to move our scan date back 2 days. DH has got a job interview out of town (well, 3.5hrs away) in the area we want to move to to be closer to family and friends. Who knows if he will get it, as they are interviewing 5 people. Anyway, of course it was scheduled for the same day as the scan! D'oh. No way did we want him to miss out on the first truly clear scan and the one which will give us the all clear to tell the world. I can't imagine not having DH beside me for it. Anyway, luckily the scan people had a cancellation, so it's now on 28th April. 2 more days of waiting!!! 16 days to go!!! Not that i'm counting. Soooo pleased we have the doppler, cos otherwise i would go nuts wondering if bubs was doing ok in there.
> 
> Am super tired again this week. Last week i was feeling good, and thought yay I''ve licked this preggo thing! But oh no. This week it's exhaustion all the way, no matter how much sleep i'm getting.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. Amyg, how are you? Sweetpea? Everything ok? Dinah and Carbafe....any sign of action? AJ, thinking of you! Shey, any joy with the job interview? Membas am loving your avatar. Soooo cute.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> PS decided now am past the stage of the first loss i want a proper fruit and veggie ticker!!! YaY!!!

Hi Fairy, your fruit and veg ticker comment made me smile! Glad all is well.

I had sensitive nipples for a day or 2 a few days to a week ago, having headaches for about 3 weeks but that could be sinus trouble and twinges in my uterus last week that kept making me think AF was on it's way, but I also get IBS and with my mind always on TTC the worry creates symptoms! Apparently when my stomach is dodgy things get swollen and press against my bladder etc and causes AF type discomfort and makes me pee more, so basically my body is really messing with my head! :growlmad:


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that sounds like it's all good news about the job interview, the scan, and the new ticker!! Just have to wait 2 extra days for the scan. :) Sorry you are feeling tired as well. These symptoms really come and go to mess with our heads!

Coco, I could never tell what was going on with my cycle just based on symptoms (except bbt and cervix). My nipples are sensitive at the most random times! And once you start wondering you just get more symptoms... I totally feel you on that! What CD are you now? Maybe if you make it past a certain CD you should test just to be sure?

AFM, I am feeling a bit better today. I spent about 45 minutes crying this morning, just feeling very emotional and bummed about how exhausted I've been feeling. But after letting that out I actually feel very relieved and a lot better! I'm still physically very tired, but mentally coping better I think. I have my OB appt tomorrow morning so we'll see if she has any ideas. In addition to the pregnancy hormones, thyroid, and allergies, my new theory is that I could be anemic. But... um... I'm not a hypochondriac at all! :haha: We'll see I guess.

Anyway, I suppose I should put that on my list of firsts... first emotional pregnant 45 minute cry!


----------



## Coco14

Hi ZB :) I'm glad you feel better after your cry! I hope you get some answers tomorrow.
CD39 now. I guess it was wishful thinking because my cycles were regulating themselves so after my first 31 dayer I thought I'd have another, now I'm desperate to start Clomid! Was really light headed last week too, (TMI alert!!) and past few days have had white-ish CM?! Wish I could press pause on my brain!


----------



## membas#1

sorry you ladies are feeling the fatigue....it does get better tho! and yeah--good long cries are cleansing especially if you tend to hold things in :hugs: 

coco i hope you get some answers soon about your long cycles....perhaps af is staying away this month??

how is everyone else doing? i still am reading each day here and keeping tabs on everyone i just cant always stand the one handed typing...

we have had 2 pretty good days in a row with our normal fussy time starting at 530pm (on the dot each day! its amazing) and lasting until 830/9pm (bedtime)....thats her norm which is tolerable if we havent been fussy all day too...so here's hoping for a good third day in a row! fx'd!!


----------



## zb5

Well, I had my blood tests done and saw my OB this morning and she confirmed that I'm feeling tired because I'm pregnant. :haha: Nothing else going on it seems... which is good! But I guess I just have to wait it out. Come on 2nd tri energy...

membas, hope you get a third good day today!

Coco, I hope AF comes soon or not at all. I know the waiting must be so torturous...


----------



## lilmackate

Oh membas....she us so gorgeous! I love your avatar picture!
Zb I hope you get your energy soon...it really should be right around the corner.


----------



## Coco14

Membas that picture is SO gorgeous!

Last night I dreamt that I had 2 year old twin girls with bright blond hair, one with ringlets, the other straight! We were in a lovely 'English country garden'!! :(


----------



## lilmackate

Coco that dream sounds so beautiful!


----------



## zb5

Agreed, maybe it is a vision of the future!?

lil, are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## membas#1

going on day 4 here for a good day...she didnt even have much of a fussy night really---just a bit at her normal time of 530p and a little here and there til about 9. her bathtime routine helps greatly. and of course she slept a ton yesterday so she kind of slept thru her fussy period...amazingly tho she fell asleep at 5pm in dh lap and woke up screaming/fussing---i told dh look at the clock---i bet its 530--and it was exactly! crazy every day on the dot.


coco--your dream sounds lovely

lil--hope you are feeling better! and hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lilmackate

Umm...lol I mostly feel good I had a really bad day yesterday. I had to go to bed to begin to feel better but mostly I have good days now :) 
I still fight fatigue but that's expected. I just want to show already lol.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies! Just messaging you from train on way back from bridesmaid dress fitting. Sooooooooooo tired! Zb, it's like wading through glue isn't it!

Coco, hope your dream is a prediction! You'll get there!

Membas, sounds like Olivia has sorted a routine already! Tell us, is motherhood as hard as everyone goes on about? How is the breast feeding going? And how much sleep are you honestly getting? 

Lilmac, hope all the nAusea has gone for you. 

Sweetpea, how you doing? Am in awe of you and how well you have done on bedrest. 

Heard hb really strong on doppler today. Think it's about 180 bpm, but hard to count as sooo fast lol!

Scan is 2 weeks today! Yay!

Amyg, how are you?

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, when is the wedding? And how do you do a fitting when you are growing so quickly? I will be a bridesmaid in July, at 26 weeks. I think it will be really fun but I'm nervous about getting the dress fitted right!

Yes, it feels exactly like walking through glue. Also like my brain is filled with glue sometimes...

lil, glad you are feeling a bit better, even if there are still some bad days. It is amazing how much getting into bed helps though.

yes membas, you will have to tell us all the glamorous details. How is/was your pp bleeding? And how much sleep are you getting? How are your nipples feeling? These are all the things I'm worrying about being a new mom! I hope everything is great of course.

I just saw a friend for the first time after having her second baby, he is 2 1/2 months now. I asked how she was feeling and she said "great!". I thought, oh good, some people don't have it too bad... Only later did I realize she was on maternity leave AND had a nanny working full time to help her out! That would help...


----------



## Dinah

ooh lookit you fairy and lilmac with your lime babies!

Coco - what a beautiful dream. I hope it is a good omen for you.

AJ - how you getting on?

Membas - Olivia is so beautiful. I am glad things are going ok and she is settling into a routine for you.

Amyg - all well?

ZB5 - hoping you get some energy soon - most ppl do in 2nd tri so hope it works out for you.

AFM, still waiting lol. I hope baby doesn't make us wait too much longer, I am starting to get just a tiny bit impatient!

- Dinah


----------



## carbafe

Hello everyone 

As you may have suspected by my lack of posts over the last week I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy last Friday at 3.27. Little Luke Joseph weighed 7 lb 7 oz and only took 6 hours of labour to arrive (2 hours of pushing) Birth was very straight forward and I only used gas and air. I was given a small cut to help get him out but only needed internal stitches. 

We had a wee scare when he was a day old as his breathing was a bit fast and he had a suspected infection. They put a line in to give him anti biotics but while they were doing it he was sick from his nose and mouth and turned blue for a few seconds. Luckily he was in very good hands and they got suckon and oxygen on him fast. They then discovered my swab from when I was in labour came back positive for Group B strep so he had to do a full course of anti biotics and stay in the Neo Natal unit until today. He is now doing great and we are so happy to be home. We are so in love and can't stop looking at him :cloud9:

Here are a few photos
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/207221_10150162418020419_500410418_6741177_6750692_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216826_10150164436435419_500410418_6763341_7354943_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206971_10150164436890419_500410418_6763347_5459907_n.jpg


----------



## membas#1

he is beautiful carbafe! look at all that gorgeous hair! so glad he is doing well...and yay for a short labor!


----------



## membas#1

glorious details of first 2 weeeks of motherhood coming soon...when i have 2 hands to type with!


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, he is beautiful! Congrats!!!!!!! I had somehow not realized this and still thought you were sitting around happily at ~37 weeksish... wow time is really passing fast now!

So glad everything is okay and you are now home with him. Is his full name Luke or is it short for Lucas? I was thinking about the name Luke the other day, and I like Luke better than Lucas but wasn't sure if people use it as a full name. My sister's name is Lucy so it would be cool to have another Lu in the family. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Carbafe he is just gorgeous! So many congrats to you all! And well done you for that labour! Glad Luke is all better now too. Great hair!

Zb, re the bm dress, wedding is in 3.5 weeks, so the seamstress is leaving a couple of inches of looseness in the tummy area. It's all a bit of a gamble really. It's long, comes in ander the bust then falls straight down. V flattering. At worst it will look a bit tight across the tum. I mean, how much bigger can I be between now and 14+5? Gulp.

Look fwd to the update Membas!

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Oh Carbafe!!! How perfect is he? :cloud9: congratulations :happydance:

Sounds like a scary time when he wasn't well but I'm glad everything was ok :hugs: 

And well done you on the labour it sounds like you did so well - I'm jealous lol.

Take care of yourself and check in when you can.

- Dinah


----------



## Coco14

Good morning all.

Hi ZB, can't believe your friend is on mat leave with a full time nanny!!

Congrtas Carbafe, he is so gorgeous, love his hair too! Sorry about the scare.

I also look forward to hearing the update Membas!

Take it easy guys.


----------



## Fairybabe

I would like a house fairy and dog walker when bubs appears! Aka....DH!! Lol. He really is a star.


----------



## lilmackate

I think that is one of the most beautiful babies I have seen! Maybe this will be the beautiful baby thread!


----------



## membas#1

So the first 2 weeks of mama-hood....

Sleep--Olivia has pretty well gone down each night by 10pm, sometimes 9pm. She usually eats at 8:30 or 9:30 and then goes down. At first she woke every 2 hours to be fed, especially before milk came in. She now wakes every 3-4.5 hours to eat. She takes about half an hour to 45 minutes each feeding during the night...but she typically goes right back to sleep--so if I go to bed by 11, I'm usually up around 1:30 and again around 5am. I think I'm averaging about 7-8 hours of broken sleep. I feel okay with that. Apparently we are fortunate to have a baby that knows night from day :) They say the first few weeks a lot of babies are mixed up on this. We started a night time routine that helps establish nighttime as well...bath, pj's with swaddle blanket, feeding, night time. i let her nurse to sleep and then put her in her cosleeper crib. sometimes she wakes around 5 for her feeding and doesnt want to go back to sleep but typically she goes back out til 7-8.

nursing--you will feel like a milk machine! some days more than others...if she wants to be attached to me and feed every hour or so its exhausting. she is a lazy feeder so often falls asleep and i think she doesnt fill up and wants more shortly after---i am working on keeping her awake for feeding. days where she feeds all day i barely can get a shower in. she is also a very noisy eater---grunts and snorts sometimes gets bent out of shape trying to latch on...reminds me of a noisy puppy that cant find the nipple! :) as for pain--it hurt the first few days...but thats it for me. the nipples got pretty red and irritated but if the latch is good they say the irritation goes away after a few weeks...i wasnt irritated after a few days. otherwise--dh loves the full boobs and as long as he is gentle he even has some access to them :haha: which i always thought would be off limits...and i love my newly enhanced boobs too! i havent had any leaking issues yet-i'm hoping that doesn't mean anything about my supply...i think i make enough for her...she has her next weigh in on wednesday so i'll be anxious to see that she's putting on the right amount of weight. she hasn't been weighed since 5 days old.

pp bleeding--i had to wear post maternity pads (the thick ones) for 3 days then switched to regular heavy flow pads for another week or so. i never thought it was that bad. the first two days were the heaviest. 2 weeks in i just have light spotting sometimes now...

pain--i ended up with 1 stitch and that area bothered me for several days but really i was surprised at the lack of pain. i never took ibuprofen like they said i could. mostly i would get uncomfortable pressure when sitting but not bad...some pressure in the rectum which hurts but not often. i fortunately didn't have any issues with constipation afterwards...but i think that's because i didn't have any drugs...the drugs can cause that.

colic--we had several rough days and evenings with what we thought was going to be a few months run wiht colic. this week however she's been golden. we have our fussy period each night from 5:30-9, but the bath routine helps calm that down sometimes. i hope whatever it was that got her tummy so upset for those long days of crying and screaming is done with. colic is such a general term and DH and i spent a lot of days trying to figure out if she had colic and what that meant...it doesn't always be gastrointestinal issues, but hers clearly was--when she would poop, she was better for a while. but when she didn't poop for over 12 hours we were in for it.  so fx'd her intestines are getting worked out and we will just have the fussy evenings. they say babies have a fussy time of day--hers is evening. some days are hard with that since it's the end of the day and i can get pretty tired by that time, but we work it out. unfortunately olivia is really only totally soothed by me. DH can work with her for a bit of time, but ultimately she finds comfort in me...which makes sense since i carried her for 9 months and i feed her and i smell like mama. My sister told me to have DH wear one of my shirts that has been worn and not washed...she said it would help as she'll be able to smell me. we have yet to try that. I know it will change and she'll be a daddy's girl some day--but it's hard when i want to let him soothe her for a while and he wants to and it doesn't work. i was worried they weren't going to bond but DH talks to her and watches us take our bath every night and splashes water on her chest during bathtime...and he holds her when she's in a good mood...which is nice for me as i get to take a shower, bath or just a break :) 

after the first few weeks you get a little less paranoid about leaving them in their crib while you run to the kitchen for a glass of water etc...:) yes, i was that neurotic and would not even do that at first...and our house is only 1000 square feet...so it's literally 30 steps from bedroom to kitchen. :haha: 

what olivia loves to do: look out windows--she loves the light. we have white ceilings and dark beams that run across the top and she spends a lot of time trying to make sense of those contrasting shapes/colors. she furrows her brow often and looks so serious. makes us laugh. she also has the cutest ever gas smiles :) i don't know when they actually start to smile but the smiles from gas while she's eating are priceless and crack me up. she is starting to look at my face more...like she's taking it in, not just absently staring at me. 

libido--sex drive does come back! yay! of course we can't have intercourse right now as i'm still healing but we can do other things and we've tried on a couple occasions only to be stopped by a crying olivia :) she's got timing. but that's okay--DH and i just have to work around her schedule a little more. at first there was zero sex drive on both our parts, but after about a week and half-two weeks it started to come back. i miss cuddles with DH, but some nights i get her down and i don't want to cuddle because i've been attached all day to a baby. :) other days i miss him and want to snuggle up after she goes to bed. all just depends on the day and how tired i am :)

she's precious, hard work, and everything we wanted. 

hope this helps some ease your minds. It's hard work, but it's very doable! oh--and DH does all our cooking, cleaning and pretty well waits on us hand and foot, but we are getting more self sufficient each day! I even showered while she was in her swing the other day (i put the swing in the bathroom :) so i coudl check on her).

baby calls!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks membas, I really enjoyed reading that. Sounds hectic but lovely! :)


----------



## Dinah

membas thanks so much for sharing it is really fascinating to hear 'first hand' what the first few weeks are like. Sounds like you have a good sleeper there - hope that continues for you and the fussiness goes away. 

How cute that she is trying to figure out the beams lol.

I think they properly start to smile around 1mth - 6wks but don't quote me on that.

Hope everything continues well,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning! I'm still completely jet-lagged out of my brain (arrived back home yesterday afternoon) but just wanted to quickly say hi and that I'm ok and most of all:

HUGE congratulations Carbafe, your little boy is absolutely gorgeous! Glad to hear he's better as well, those first few days must have been so scary! I hope you have a lovely time getting to know him (and that you'll add your glamorous new mum details as well)!


----------



## zb5

membas, thanks so much for that update! I fear the sleep deprivation and recently started getting freaked out about pp bleeding. So it's good to hear peoples' experiences which are mostly not so bad (although not exactly easy either). Same thing with labor stories.

Welcome back Amygdala!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Membas thanks for that! So lovely to get a realistic insider view of how it all goes.

Welcome back Amyg and growing girl!!! Look forward to hearing all about your trip.

Just a quickie from me..we have some friends staying with their 16month old daughter. Such fun! But oh so constant on the go work needed! It's great to catch up and get loads of top tips and ask questions about all sorts of things. So i'm having fun fun fun!

Used the doppler thurs morning and the HB was super strong! Guess bubs was in the right place. Tried to count the HB, ha ha ha! Way too fast, i kept loosing count. SO then tried just to count for 15 secs. I think (tentatively) it was 45 which=180bpm. Excellent! Less than 2 weeks to the scan! Hurrah! 

Right, gotta go be social!

Hope everyone is well and haivng a good weekend! Lilmac, this will be the good looking baby thread!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy monday to all! Hope everyone is well and bumps or babes are thriving.

Fab weekend with friends. Great doppler moment with dh yday morn.

12 weeks today!!! Hurrah!

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Morning all,
Hope you are well.
Thought I'd update with - sore boobs started saturday (armpit side) so AF probs on it's way...


----------



## Amygdala

:happydance: Three cheers for Fairy's 12 weeks! :happydance: Hooray! :happydance: Hooray! :happydance: Hooray! :happydance:

Soooo pleased for you Fairy! Are you starting to calm down a little yet? I remember getting past 12 weeks and just being so chuffed and for me, it got so much easier from then. Hope the same goes for you! How long until your scan now?

Coco, I don't want to get all excited if you're trying to not get your hopes up but sore boobs could be a good sign? Keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway!

Membas, thanks so much for the update! It's good to hear some first hand experience (as opposed to "when I had my baby a million years ago... :haha:)!

Carbafe, is your little man doing well? How are you settling into mummyhood?

Lilmac, any sign of your nausea easing up yet?

AJ, how are you these days?

Dinah, can't be long now, can it?

And zb5, where's our first bump picture???

AFM, still jetlagged to hell but enjoying the lovely spring sun. We're also getting organised here! Just bought a pram/stroller on eBay. It's in excellent condition and cost us about £70, when it would have been over £500 new. Very pleased with that! It's at my parents house though and I've had 3 (!) separate phone calls from my mum, variably complaining that it looks a.) too big, b.) too small or c.) too "boring for a girl", whatever that means. DH and I are very pleased with it though, so she'll have to live with it. Although I forsee her buying a mountain of pink blankets, to offset the boring pram. :haha: Also ordered our co-sleeper crib, can't wait to see it! I'll update you all with some pictures as soon as I have Internet on my pc, rather than just my tiny iPod. 
Hope you're all well and getting some sunshine too!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Amyg but I'm doing a good job of getting my own hopes up and continuously mentally slapping myself across my face to go with it! I'm pretty sure it's AF signs. I keep thinking I will test anyway then when morning comes I tell myself with a fresh sense of logic not to be so stupid!


----------



## zb5

Coco, my pregnant sore boobs were more towards my armpit whereas my pre-AF sore boobs were more all around. Maybe you should give yourself a date to test if AF doesn't show, like in a week or so? Maybe that would be reasonable without getting your hopes up too much.

Amygdala, funny that you mention it, I JUST had DH take some bump pictures of me yesterday. The weather was beautiful so we had a nice time outside. We took a ton of pictures because I'm very unphotogenic. I make horrible faces when I see a camera! But for a headless BnB shot, I've got plenty of options. :)

To be fair, this is my belly with a baby AND lunch in it. :)
 



Attached Files:







P1040671copy-nohead.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Coco14

Thanks ZB, I will test next week if AF hasn't shown.
What a cute belly, mine's bigger than that after dinner!! I need to get pregnant so I don't have to breathe in anymore!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, how slim are you!? That's gonna be a gorgeous bump!


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies! Don't worry, after I've had a big dinner it looks huge! (And did before I was pregnant too). But I won't be posting those pics! :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Argh, what a night. Had some quite severe tummy cramps there for maybe half an hour. They came on suddenly so I didn't know whether it was digestion related or Braxton Hicks or contractions or what. Since the same thing has happened twice before (about 2 weeks ago and then again last week), I phoned triage. They were really friendly and said not to worry but not exactly hugely helpful. They did say I could cone in to be checked over but when I asked whether they'd give me an exam and check my cervix, they said they wouldn't "to not cause an infection"??? Also said it severe cases or if I'd had a history of early labour they'd do a scan, but not in this case. So basically I don't know what the "checking over" would consist of. Anyway, shortly after I phone I think I discovered that it's most likely a digestive issue, although my belly was still rock hard. A bath and some rest later I feel a lot better, though still not 100%. I'm a little freaked out by the non-response I received though. I mean, I personally don't feel like this is anything to worry about but is it a bit weird that they wouldn't even look at my cervix? What if I was dilating? Sure, my waters haven't gone but surely you'd want to know before it gets to that stage? I'm really ok about my situation at the moment but at the same time don't really feel safe or looked after well. I'm just glad that the chances of early labour are so low and hope that I'll never be in a situation where I need care, other than the actual birth.


----------



## zb5

Ooh, that is scary Amygdala. :( I wonder if you went in, even if they didn't do an exam, maybe they would be able to tell you some useful information anyways?

I've noticed that if I have gas, my tummy starts to feel uncomfy even in my stretchy maternity pants. At first I thought the elastic was too tight and pressing into my uterus. But it magically feels okay again after the gas is gone... :blush: So I have decided that is also just a digestion issue. It's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls, glad to see everyone is doing good!

carbafe, baby is absolutely beautiful! So sorry you had to go through him needing a little extra care but glad that all is ok now - Congrats!

Amyg, I had crazy cramping last night too - I know we are at different places in our pregnancies but I have noticed that around the full moon BH's ALWAYS get worse for me - which have no fear as they do nothing to your cervix :D Anyhow I was really uncomfortable last night, looked at the calendar and lo and behold a full moon had snuck up on me! Anyhow, I hope you are feeling better today and a little more reassured that things are ok. If you are still concerned about whether the pains caused any changes, maybe you could request a cervical scan? That would surely pick up if your pains caused any effacement or dilation?

I know many women say that BH's are just 'uncomfortable, but not painful', but sometimes mine feel like straight up bad period cramps and whole tummy goes super hard almost the whole way up to my boobs. Actually had a few during a scan recently and it was confirmed as BH's as they were monitoring cervix during and it was totally unaffected, which was relieving.

Will catch up more later, have been reading and keeping up with you all though :) In the blah's lately with posting, just being a naughty lurker instead!


----------



## membas#1

amy--sorry you had a worry and then to not be reassured by calling in. i hope all has settled and am hopeful that it was pesky BHs or digestion :hugs:

zb--cant wait to watch your bump get bigger! its gonna be lovely!

what about bump pics from the other ladies? :) do show us!

we are having a good day--it was sunny and mid 50s so we went for an hour walk and used our ergo carrier---LOVE it! bought the infant insert this weekend so we could use it now--so comfy for both of us...way worth the $$. i also got in to see my chiropractor...had some adjustments since hadnt been in since mid pregnancy...felt so good. nursing can cause the back and shoulders to get tired...especially nursing in bed at night. even with a nursing pillow i have to remind myself to sit properly and not slouch over....takes lots of pillows for the right support in bed.

well hope everyone is well! made birth announcements today online to send to our family--they turned out pretty cute :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls! 
Amyg that experience sounds most un-reassuring. Maybe contact your actual midwife and say how worried you have been?
Cute bump ZB! You are going to have a pretty bump I feel. Am still sooooo bloated I can't remember what I was like before!!! These progesterone pessaries are bloating me so much! I think maybe I am starting to show a bit! But more in the sense that everything else, including some tummy podge, has just been shoved up higher.

Amyg, yes, I do feel more confident now, and enjoying it more. Thank goodness for the doppler or I would still be a bag of nerves. Still gonna wait for the scan a week on thurs before announcing generally tho!

Coco, I agree with zb, set yourself a date and test then. Still got lots of cm? Tired? 

Sweetpea, don't blame you for feeling blah. Did you get your birthplan questions answered?

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Morning all

I had a bloody show at 4am and another just now too :happydance: I think we won't be waiting long for our LO and so I'm super excited!

Fairy - yay on 12 weeks that is *too* fabulous! can't wait for your scan pics next week!

ZB5 - looking gorgeous!

Coco - :dust: I hope this is it for you

Amyg - sorry they weren't very helpful :( what a worrying time for you. I hope you get some answers and that they are nicer if you need them again in the future :hugs:

Anyone heard from AJ or Shey?

Take care all,
Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Dinah! Rooting that the birth is totally uncomplicated and preferably fast and painless as poss! Can't wait to see your baby pics and see which team after all this time!
Fairy!


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah, all the best for a quick and uncomplicated birth! It's so exciting to see all these babies make an appearance now! :happydance:

SweetPea, no-one can blame you for being a little lazy with posting these days. Just as long as you and little man are ok. And look at you, 32 weeks now! You've done so well with what has really been a very difficult pregnancy so far! By the way: How about a bump picture for all your loyal fans here? ;)

AFM, all settled down again. As I said, I'm not really worried about the experience itself, more about the NHS' unwillingness to check and make sure it's nothing that needs following up. I really think that it's harmless in my case but surely they should be following it up more? I just don't trust them to do all they can in an emergency I guess.


----------



## Coco14

Woohoo, and yikes, hope it all goes well for you Dinah :)
and thank you!


----------



## lilmackate

go dinah! Yay it shouldn't be long!

Amy sorry you feel not taken care of... I hope I can bring some comfort... If you went in theyd attach a contraction and heart rate belt to you first. If at your stage you were rocking out contractions they would try and stop them with a shot of meds...only if you keep contracting will they check you or if you thought your water broke. Truly they don't want to risk checking you unless they have to for reasons of infection (even though it sounds bogus it really isn't) even here in the states that would be pretty standard. I only know this because I had preterm labor with my first....the cause...a uti thankfully they stopped it (i was 30 weeks) even then they didn't check my cervix because the shot they gave me stopped it however I was on a pill for anti contractions till 37 weeks oh and bed rest. I hope you have a bit of comfort from my expiriance.

I feel much better these days...really tired but the sick days are few now :) I have a scan friday.....yay! I posted a "bump" picture in my journal about a week ago. :hug: ladies!


----------



## carbafe

Good luck Dinah ! Hope you have a quick and straight forward labour and can't wait to see photos of your LO soon xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe, think you can update your TTC status!! Lol. Unless of course....


----------



## Coco14

Glad you're feeling better Lilmac.

Well AFM the witch showed last night :/ but excited I can get started on clomid tonight :D bit nervous actually!


----------



## Fairybabe

Soorry the stupid witch showed Coco, but as you say at least you can move on now. Best of luck with the clomid! Hope you ping a lovely fat strong eggy and OH's spermies swim strong and find it!!!
Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Fairy lol I never even noticed I was still listed as TTC ! hehe We do want more eventually but think I will enjoy Luke for a while first !!!

Coco sorry AF showed but good luck for next cycle fxed :dust:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys :)


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the :witch: Coco, but I'm so excited for you to try Clomid! FX'd! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

It's a boy!!! :happydance: Not our baby but my best friend's. She's just over two weeks ahead of me and just found out. I'm so excited for them and a liitle selfishly I'm excited because it's the first boy in my circle of friends. And now between us we have one of each so they can grow up and get married! :haha: (That's been our plan since we were 14 anyway... I promise to not actually tell the kids though...)


----------



## Amygdala

P.S.: I wonder how Dinah is doing. We completely neglected to set up a text link for her (or Carbafe)! Who's next? SweetPea I think? I take it you'll have Membas' number?
When's everybody else due, maybe we could make a list? I'll start by putting my due date here, just copy the list and add your date above (if it's earlier) or below (if later) and re-post. So here's a start:

*Amygdala 14th August*


Mommies of our first threat babies: feel free to add their actual birthdays and maybe names and stats if you like?


----------



## Fairybabe

Can't copy and paste from my phone amyg, but can you add me for Oct 31st?
Ta
Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Membas due March 23. Olivia Dawn arrived March 30 :) 7lbs 8 oz--perfect!
Amygdala 14th August


----------



## membas#1

last i read on dinah's journal she was in slow early labor. there are updates there as she texts someone and they post...


----------



## lilmackate

lilmackate due november 1st :)


----------



## lilmackate

Who lives in the usa.... Because I can pm my cell to them.


----------



## carbafe

*Membas* due March 23. Olivia Dawn arrived March 30 7lbs 8 oz--perfect!:pink:
*Carbafe* due 9 April. Luke Joseph born 8th April 7lbs 7 oz - our amazing little man:blue:
*Amygdala* due 14th August :pink:
*Fariybabe* due 31st October
*lilmackate* due 1st November


----------



## membas#1

lil--i am in the us...you can use me if you like, i can PM you my cell


----------



## lilmackate

That works! Thank you!


----------



## membas#1

Olivia is totally napping in her swing (first time EVER!) in the bathroom which is also our laundry room (it's a large room that serves as both) and the washer is going and the dryer, and I took a bubble bath! That girl loves her noisy areas for sleep! I really really recommend lots of white noise to all the up coming mommies and new mommies! At night we have a fan going and her white noise "sleep sheep" which has ocean waves. I think she doesn't nap for me very well cuz it's too quiet often. She naps on walks, in the car, and now in the laundry room :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi everyone!
Well we are just back from 5 days away staying in a friend's house on the edge of devon and cornwall. Had a lovely few days, gorgeous weather amd so good to spend quality time with dh.

Also, finished the progesterone pessaries 2 nights ago. Consultant told my midwife I could stop at 12 weeks or continue til the scan if it made me feel better. Was gonna do that, then 2 nights ago, for the first time since starting them, I forgot to pop one in! So decided that was a sign it was ok to stop. So last couple days feeling a bit nervous, but all good with the doppler and not long til scan on thurs!

Hope everyone is doing well! Membas sounds like you are doing so well with olivia, I shall be sure to follow your new journal!

Carbafe, how are you and baby Luke getting on?

Dinah, thinking of you. Hope it speeds up soon!

Amyg, how are you and Helena doing? Can you feel her all the time now?

Sweetpea, what news from the couch?

Zb, yay!

Shey, soooo what's happening with you girly? Job interview? School? Babymaking?

AJ, thinking of you!

Lilmack, how's things?

Coco, how you getting on with the clomid?

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy your time away sounds really nice :) and yep, sounds like a sign to stop the progesterone. I bet all is fine :) and no need to worry and stress.

Olivia is fighting her nap, but we are headed out today to our Saturday Market. The car ride alone will put her out and then I'll have her in the ERgo while we walk around...so she'll get her nap at least for a few hours that way.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## zb5

*Membas* due March 23. Olivia Dawn arrived March 30 7lbs 8 oz--perfect!:pink:
*Carbafe* due 9 April. Luke Joseph born 8th April 7lbs 7 oz - our amazing little man:blue:
*Amygdala* due 14th August :pink:
*Zb5* due 9th October
*Fairybabe* due 31st October
*lilmackate* due 1st November


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that sounds like a nice trip! I feel like I am starting to get my energy back and have been thinking of planning a weekend trip with DH. Congrats on stopping the pessaries! I would imagine it would be nice to be free of them after so many weeks. :) And I bet your baby is doing just fine without them. Can't wait for your scan!

Yesterday I might have felt my first flutters. I hope so! But I guess we'll have to wait and see whether they intensify over the next few weeks or not. I'm really excited but also afraid that I'm getting my hopes up over gas or other goings-on in my digestive system.

Coco, how is Clomid going?

Shey, how was your job interview? And how is Scott?

Amygdala, how did your trip go? Are you free from jet lag now?

Carbafe, how is little Luke?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## membas#1

i read on dinahs journal tha her waters broke so hopefully things will speed up for her now!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, sounds like a lovely trip! You're right to get all the relaxing you can possibly fit in just now. Hope you're enjoying the lively weather I hear you're having down south!

Dinah, I'm sure you won't be reading but: you go girl!!!

Membas, thanks for the white noise tip. It's funny to think that places can be too quiet for baby but I guess they've been in a rather noisy environment for 9 months.. Glad you're figuring out what makes Olivia tick (or nap)!

AFM: Happy V-Day to me! 24 weeks today and baby Helena is officially viable. I can't believe it! Now I'm hoping she'll actually stay put for another 16 weeks but to know that we've finally reached a stage where someone could and would offer real help if something was to go wrong, that's such a huge relief for now.


----------



## membas#1

happy vday amy!


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Hi everyone!
> Well we are just back from 5 days away staying in a friend's house on the edge of devon and cornwall. Had a lovely few days, gorgeous weather amd so good to spend quality time with dh.
> 
> Also, finished the progesterone pessaries 2 nights ago. Consultant told my midwife I could stop at 12 weeks or continue til the scan if it made me feel better. Was gonna do that, then 2 nights ago, for the first time since starting them, I forgot to pop one in! So decided that was a sign it was ok to stop. So last couple days feeling a bit nervous, but all good with the doppler and not long til scan on thurs!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Membas sounds like you are doing so well with olivia, I shall be sure to follow your new journal!
> 
> Carbafe, how are you and baby Luke getting on?
> 
> Dinah, thinking of you. Hope it speeds up soon!
> 
> Amyg, how are you and Helena doing? Can you feel her all the time now?
> 
> Sweetpea, what news from the couch?
> 
> Zb, yay!
> 
> Shey, soooo what's happening with you girly? Job interview? School? Babymaking?
> 
> AJ, thinking of you!
> 
> Lilmack, how's things?
> 
> Coco, how you getting on with the clomid?
> 
> Fairy x

Thanks for asking :) took the last one of this cycle just now, scan on Thursday so feeling nervous but just planning to get as much :sex: in as possible. I'm so glad I have this week off because it means I'm much more relaxed than I might have been!


----------



## Coco14

Congrats Amyg :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah happy v day Amyg!!!! That's such a great milestone to reach! Go Helena!

Membas, my mum said switching the hoover on worked for us!

Coco, go get that egg! Good luck with the scan thurs, hope it shows some lovely ripening follicles! Are you gonna use opk's as well? Don't be alarmed if you get quite strong ov pains/sensations too nearer ov. 

Sweetpea, you ok? Hope you are just lurking!

Afm, well I've been a right hormonal moo today. Think it's post hol blues. And a whole wave of diff emotions about so many things going on in life at the momemnt. And despite all the reassurance from the doppler, guess I just wanna get to thursday's scan too. Just feeling a little overwhelmed. 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Happy V-day Amy!

Dinah, hope everything goes quickly now after the long wait you've had! Thinking of you.

Coco and Fairy, I am looking forward to both of your scans on Thursday. :)

Fairy, I have had that feeling as well. I get extra overwhelmed when I am feeling tired all the time as well. I feel like I just don't have the energy to tackle any problems. Buuuuut... I think I may be getting that 2nd tri energy finally! Here's hoping it stays around. Anyway Fairy, I'm hoping for a good scan for you on Thursday, that should really put you in a good mood! All signs point to things going well. :)


----------



## zb5

A little late for you UK ladies... okay, a little late even for eastern US ladies. But happy Easter!

DH and I had fun dyeing eggs today and then eating them. Yum, hard-boiled eggs!
 



Attached Files:







P1040710copy.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--can't wait for your scan--it's gonna be great and give you that boost of reassurance! Feeling overwhelmed is completely normal, you'll feel that a lot over the next several months...just keep the PMA that everything is going to be great!

Coco-Good luck with the clomid. I hope your scan goes well and hope the first month on clomid is all you need!

ZB--great eggs! I love hard boiled eggs too and decorating them is great fun. We didn't do any this year...not that we normally do or anything...but usually I do them with my friend and her kids, but not this year.

Fairy--i turned on the vacuum cleaner the other day and Olivia about jumped out of her skin but then you could tell she was really mesmerized by the sound.

AFM, today we took an hour and half walk up lots of hills...Olivia slept through most of it, so DH and I enjoyed that time. The fact that she mellows on walks is going to keep me moving and get me in shape! :) We took another half hour walk tonight when she was cranky, which helped for a bit but then she got hungry and it was all over from there. I pushed her a bit long on the time between feeds cuz I was hoping to have her to eat from 7:30-8 and then have some time to digest before getting in the warm tub...she however wanted to eat about 7:15 and we were still a good 10 minutes from home. Misjudgement on mom's part....so she screamed the last 10 minutes :( I'm still feeding on demand but sometimes will go run errands or engage in a walk if it will help get her off the boob--she sometimes has days where she's comfort nursing and it's hourly so I try to break that up some. DH took her on a walk this morning for an hour so she got three walks in today--lots of outside time. We pretty well had a good day--I skyped with my parents for an hour and they got to see Olivia all awake and alert...she did really good sitting there for that hour. 

She fell asleep in the bathtub tonight--had DH take a picture, so hopefully I can get it posted tomorrow. It was pretty cute.

Hope all the ladies are good. Some of you haven't posted in a while so just hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies just checking in...not much happening I really want to show and feel the baby already....feels like time is dragging.


----------



## membas#1

it will all speed up soon lil! the second half will zoom by!


----------



## zb5

Things are speeding up here. But I feel the same way lil, I just want to have a real bump and feel baby kicking! (Right now I think I might feel it - but I'm really not sure.)


----------



## Amygdala

Not long now Lil!!! I bet you'll feel him/her within the next few weeks.


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Things are speeding up here. But I feel the same way lil, I just want to have a real bump and feel baby kicking! (Right now I think I might feel it - but I'm really not sure.)

I bet you are! I wasn't sure if it was baby for a good few weeks I think but at some point it suddenly gets very obvious.:cloud9:


----------



## lilmackate

Zb I bet you are feeling baby...i was 15 weeks when I felt both boys :)


----------



## zb5

I hope so! :happydance: I'll be happy when I can tell for sure!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! Hope you are all doing well - sorry I have not posted for awhile, being a naughty lurker again. That zoned out laziness is so hard to overcome some days... even though I am so bored I am so unmotivated at the same time - how sad is it that I lay on the couch for hours thinking I should update here and then somehow never actually get around to doing it? VERY, lol!

List Update:

*Membas *due March 23. Olivia Dawn arrived March 30 7lbs 8 oz--perfect! :pink:
*Carbafe* due 9 April. Luke Joseph born 8th April 7lbs 7 oz - our amazing little man :blue:
*ooSweetPea* due 11th June :blue:
*Amygdala* due 14th August :pink:
*Zb5* due 9th October
*Fairybabe* due 31st October
*lilmackate* due 1st November

Amyg - Happy V-Day! It is quite an amazing feeling knowing that everything will be done to help your LO in a scary situation... however I'm sure that you won't need to worry anyways! Glad little Helena is thriving away :D

Dinah - I read in your journal about your waters going, I hope things are moving along now for you! So sorry to hear that things have been drawn out thus far but I am hoping that baby is now safely in your arms - or at least very close to being there! Hang in there!

zB - I too am pretty sure that what you are feeling is LO... I first felt it around 15 1/2 weeks so the timing is right on! At first it is hard to tell what is what but one day it just becomes very clear what it is (and has been) - like it just slaps you in the face one day that what you have been feeling all along is baby and those little 'maybe's' all become very clear, iykwim! Oh and beautiful easter eggs btw!!

coco, can't wait to hear the scan news on Thursday... enjoy your week off! Sounds like you have a great plan for BD and have all your bases covered - now just waiting for a big strong eggy to ping and meet OH's boys, eh? :D

Fairy, sorry to hear that you are having the post holiday blues... I hate that feeling! It's totally understandable just wanting to get to the scan regardless of the doppler - it is reassuring but nothing is as reassuring as seeing LO happily bouncing around on the screen with your own eyes. I have been utterly spoiled by scans - getting that reassurance weekly! - but now since I don't have to go every week anymore it will be three weeks in between and it's driving me mad. Like I said, spoiled! :dohh: Also, congrats on being able to stop the pessaries! Hurrah!

Membas, sounds like you and Olivia are getting on well! She is just the most precious thing... love the vids in your journal too :flow: It seems like you have really settled into motherhood so well, you can tell from your posts that it just fits you! Also loving all the tips - am trying to remember as much as possible for when the time comes for me to be thrown into it!

carbafe, how are you getting on? Hope all is well with LO and you are settling into things together :D

Lil, AJ, Shey - how are all you ladies doing? Ok I hope :flow: 

Hope I remembered everyone, my mind is blown lately!

Andddd... AFM - not a whole lot to report. Still puttering away on bedrest however stitch is coming out in 2 1/2 to 3 weeks so the end is clearly in sight! My next dr appt is next Tues where I will have a growth scan and they will give me the exact date for the cerclage removal. Originally they had said they were going to remove it between 36 - 37 weeks, but then after my growth scan (3 weeks ago) they changed it to between 35 - 36 weeks because he was 'practice breathing' more efficiently than typical for his gestational age. Still... at my appt Tuesday I am really going to push to have them keep the stitch into my 36th week as if he comes right away I would feel much better to have that extra week of baking time!

Also, DRUMROLL PLEASE... I was allowed to go out for a few hours on Sunday for Easter at my mom's house! I think it was the best few hours I've had since all this started! Although I was only allowed to sit on the couch and not be up and around it was so nice to be able to get out of the house and be around people. DH even took me for a sneaky McFlurry at McDonalds on the way there - so nice to eat icecream riding in the car in the nice weather. I was up at my mom's house a little more than I should have been - getting up to hug people, stood in the kitchen for a bit, etc... and boy did I pay for that the next day. Very sore all over and crampy low down. Feeling much better today though and it was totally worth it. Makes me wonder though how I will cope with labor if going out for a few hours (mostly sitting or reclined back) makes me feel like I've been it by a truck. I am really hoping for that infamous mommy strength when it comes time for the hard work of it - DH keeps reassuring me that my body will just do what it takes but I can't quite shake the nervousness :wacko:


----------



## lilmackate

Dinah had her baby! Baby girl! :happydance: born by c section though.... I hope shes ok...it's all in her journal! Congratulations dinah!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats to Dinah...

SweetPea--good to hear from you and am glad you got to get out on Sunday. Must have been really nice. Glad the crampiness and what not has settled for you. 

I don't have time to really update but wanted to just say hello :) 
Olivia is fighting her nap and I know for a fact she needs one. She'll sleep while I'm rocking her but when i put her down in her crib she wakes up and then has reflux issues. We battle the reflux on some days--she's been upright for about 20 minutes after her morning feeding so it shouldn't be much of a problem right now but I can hear her and know her reflux sounds. Bummer. Sure wish she'd nap though. I'm trying to read her sleepy signs and put her down based on those...yesterday worked pretty good. She napped from 10-11 and from 12-1:30 and then again in the afternoon on errands. And she slept great last night...

She's fussing--more later. 
:flower: to all the ladies


----------



## Amygdala

Aw bless, it really sounds like you're a pro already Membas! How's breastfeeding going for the both of you these days?

SweetPea, so good to hear from you! And you really made up for all the lurking with that post. ;) I know exactly what you mean about being so bored you can't find the energy to do anything. Sometimes, when I get into a particularly deep Phd hole, I feel just like that. Except I can only imagine what it's like to be that restricted for so long, must be horrible. But just think of all the lovely walks and days out you can have with your little man really soon! Though I'm with you in hoping that he doesn't appear too early. You've taken such good care of him over the past few months, it'd be great if he enjoyed the benefits of in-utero cooking for a little while longer. But at least you're beyond the time where you need to be desperately hoping for every extra day.

Dinah, I hope you and your little girl are well and that your experience wasn't too traumatic for either of you. Will go and read your journal just now but I wanted to leave a big "CONGRATULATIONS!!!" in here as well, just in case you're reading!

Everyone else, how are you doing?

Fairy, have you overcome the post-holiday blues? Time to get into Royal Wedding spirit! ;)

Lilmac, how's the nausea these days? You really do deserve some relief now, so not a nice thing to be going through. Oh and are you finding out the gender? Should be able to in about 4 weeks, right?

Zb5, what about you? Green bump or are you wanting to know?

AFM, nothing much new. Must get more disciplined with work, it's scary how close August is all of a sudden. On top of that, we're away at weddings and on short trips pretty much all of June so I really need to get organised. You ladies should kick me every now and again... Same goes for my prenatal exercise. So far I've done silch, nada, nothing at all. I've got my energy back now (can take 2 steps at a time going upstairs and can even run short distances, completely unthinkable a few weeks ago) so it's time I did something to help my body prepare for labour. Might sign up for a class, that way I have more pressure to actually go when it's on. How's everyone else doing on the exercise front?


----------



## membas#1

amy--best prenatal exercise in my mind is tons of walking, some squats, general stretching, more walking, sex and more walking :) and get an exercise ball and do some pelvic exercises (rotation, stretching, rocking)

thats just my 2 cents even tho you didnt ask for it ;)

olivia finally napped today...she laid in her cosleeper for 20 min before nodding off for an hour. bf is going well amy--she is a good feeder and latcher so i am rarely sore...my flow is sometimes fast when he first starts and that can frustrate her but she is pretty good at managing that.

so just reflecting on the fact that 1 month ago today in about hour and half (5pm) i started getting my first contractions and i texted my sister saying this might be starting....

and olivia was born 10 hours after that text went out....it was still several hours 8pm before i was in labor but at 5pm i started wondering if somrthing was happening...

which all means tomorrow olivia is 1 month! wow! if you go by weeks and not the day of the month!


----------



## zb5

Hi Sweetpea, good to hear from you! That's great that Thomas is doing well on his practice breathing. I hope he stays in as long as you want, but it is good to hear that he's doing well. :)

I'm glad you had a nice Easter. It must be tough being sore after just a little bit of activity. But I think labor will still work out for you, even if it is a bit harder. I think it is mostly your uterus muscles doing the work, and they are strengthening no matter what. :hugs:

Amygdala, I totally know what you mean about the grad school rut, and also the exercise rut. Now that I have some energy back I am forcing myself to do stuff little by little, but it feels like I'm not making much progress. I am just trying to celebrate what progress I do make.

Right now my big motivator to work on my thesis is the fact that I am walking in the graduation ceremony in 3 weeks. Since I am planning to actually finish my degree in the summer and there is no ceremony then, I will be doing it early. Anyway, I am just feeling really guilty about having such a celebratory ceremony without really being done, so I am trying to at least finish a thesis draft by then so that I feel better about myself! I should be motivated by things like: baby's coming in 5 months, or: Graduate and get health insurance for baby! But right now those just aren't working for me. Sad but true... currently ceremony-related guilt is the biggest motivator. :shrug: Thinking about baby just makes me want to read baby books and websites and daydream...

As for exercise, I am doing a bit of walking. It really helps that DH will go with me now. He used to never want to go for walks, but now I am making him do it! :haha: Otherwise I would never go. We are also talking about doing yoga together. We'll see how that goes as both of us are total beginners.

Anyway Amygdala, don't beat yourself up too much! Grad school work always comes in cycles and I remember you saying how busy with work you were a month or so ago. I'm sure the motivation will come back when you least expect it. In the meantime, make DH walk with you! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice to hear from you sweetpea!! And so great the end of bedrest is in sight. You've done so brilliantly so far, respect to you girly! Hope your wee boy cooks as long as poss. Glad you got a day release for easter!

Congrats Membas on one month of mummyhood! You do sound as if you've adapted really well and Olivia is clearly thriving! Way to go!

Amyg, zb, exercise. Hmmmmm. Ooops. Well, I guess walking the dogs counts for something, but that's it. However I am really keen to do pregnancy yoga as a friend swears the breathing techniques helped her through labour. And aquanatal sounds fun. But you aren't allowed to do that stuff til 14 wks. I found a place nearby online yesterday that combines yoga in a pool with aquanatal so I've sent a request to sign up, as places are v limited. Wait and see what they say. So I PLAN to do exercise, honest!

Yes, thanks for asking girls, the post hol blues are lifting. Am actually looking fwd to the scan tomro! Just checked in on doppler and sounds good to me. Also, dh had his job interview yday, and didn't get it. He was on the verge of pulling out anyway as he realised the school was a hellhole. On one hand am gutted cos it means with the way the school system works here, we won't get to move closer to family and friends this year. On the other I feel so relieved at not having to try and sell and buy a house, move region etc etc all whilst heavily preggo. So I feel a lot calmer. I think it was the uncertainty of everything that was rattling me too. So now I know we are staying put, I can start thinking nursery, classes etc. 

Right, I've been putting off so much paperwork. Sooo gotta get started.

Hopoe y'all well!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

scan day is here!!! sccheduled for 8.40am!! hope it's on time cos not sure my bladder will hold the litre i have to drink in a bit!

and i moved to the next flower!! officially out of the world's longest first tri!! yeah!!

good luck today Coco with your scan, hope they see a fat follie or two!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Best of luck for your scan today Fairy! I hope you're prepared for an emotional rollercoaster. You'll be on such a high in a few hours though. :) I'm glad you have the doppler and don't need to be too worried about things but seeing baby just really brings it home I think. Hope you have a wonderful time! :hugs:

Coco, best of luck for your scan as well, let us know how it went!


----------



## Fairybabe

Scan all good! EDD moved fwd 2 days to 29th oct. Try and do pics later! Just waiting for blooods at hosp! Mx


----------



## membas#1

yay!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I knew it! Can't wait to see a picture of your little Fairybaby! And welcome to second trimester (it rocks!)!!! :hugs: Are you going for a spot of baby shopping on your way home? DH and I got into a habit of doing that after scans, expensive hobby. :haha: Seriously though, I'm so pleased for you! Enjoy the high!


----------



## zb5

Congrats Fairy!!! Isn't it a good feeling?? Do you have any further guesses on the gender now? DH said after our 12 week scan he immediately thought girl, I don't know why though. We have gotten in a habit of going out and eating pastries after scans. :D I am itching to start buying stuff, we bought our first items the other day: baby socks! :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Wonderful news fairy!i can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, where's our update? Did everything go ok? Hope you didn't get unpleasant news from the bloods or anything??


----------



## Fairybabe

It's ok Amyg, all is well! I think! Blood results will come back to midwife so I won't be contacted before unless there is a prob. Had to go straight to work after appt, hence no detailed update! And now we have a guest, so will upload pic tomro I promise!(Typing from mobile).
Anyway, Fairybaby was sound asleep and put his/her hands up to face in protest at being disturbed! Cute little feet! And we could see ribs! Asked the sonographer if she could make n educated guess on gender, and based purely on the angle of the genital nub, she said poss a girl, but not to go buying anything pink just yet! So in otherwords, might be a girl, might not. Baby was actually lying horizontal and face down snuggled into the placenta as a pillow! Let's hope baby continues to sleep well when s/he arrives! I asked if the nuchal fold looked ok, she said seemed to, but you have to wait for the combined result of the bloods to assess screening risk level. To be honest not sure why we had it done, cos even if it comes back as elevated risk of downs, we don't want any further tests. It would just alert us that we may need to prepare for something extra on arrival. So there we go.
Anyway, it was sooooooo beautiful watching bubs on screen and DH and I were just like excited kids afterwards. And we've enjoyed telling people today! It seems I am officially prego! Next scan on 14th june! 
So there you go! Sooooooooo happy!
Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Awe! Yay! Do you have a bump yet fairy? I had one but after stopping the progesterone its gone away.....weird.


----------



## Fairybabe

Ditto lilmack! It was just enormous progesterone bloat and has gradually gone down! Waist definitely thicker! Not really bump shaped yet! And thank goodness the constipation has eased now am off the pessaries!


----------



## zb5

Yaaaay Fairy! We had the tests done even though we weren't sure if we would do anything if they were to come back badly. It is just really nice to hear that everything looks good, which is the most likely scenario.

Glad to hear the bloat and constipation has gone down! Both of those have def gotten better for me in second tri, so that could be part of it too. Anyway, I'm so happy for you and DH and your officially pregnant little maybe-girl!! :happydance:

Coco, how was your scan?


----------



## membas#1

fairy so glad things checked out well! we did the tests too not really knowing what we would do if they didnt come back ok--we just did it one step at a time. i bet your tests will turn out fine and will not require further thought! it is fun to tell people huh? enjoy!!

olivia was a non napper this afternoo so fussy girl tonight but we put her in the stroller and walked for about an hour and that helped...now for boob/bath/boob/bed routine! and hope for quiet by 9pm and for mommy to get some sleep and that she doesnt want to feed every 2 hours tonight....one can hope.

hope everyone is well


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, glad to hear you had a good day Fairy! We were just the same with the screening. I think a "high risk" would have just allowed us to mentally prepare for the possibility. Thankfully our risk came back really low though and I'm sure yours will as well. Enjoy telling people, it's so much fun!

Glad the bloat has left you two as well! It's not one of the more glamorous aspects of pregnancy, is it?

Coco, what news from your scan?

Zb, any more movement yet?


----------



## Fairybabe

So as promised, here is the Fairybaby! I've turned the pic upside down so it's easier to work out, as baby was lying face down!!!
 



Attached Files:







img001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## membas#1

what z cutie!!!


----------



## zb5

Very nice fairybaby in there!! :)

Amygdala, thanks for asking! I have been feeling movement every day now. :happydance: I'm sure there are a lot of movements I still don't feel though, depending on baby's mood, position, my position, etc. But it seems the most active time is mid-day when I'm sitting at my desk trying to concentrate. It's distracting! :haha: I'm guessing that baby is head down, because most of what I feel is kicks in the same spot at the top/front of my uterus. I guess as things progress I will start feeling other movements like arms and stuff as well. It's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

movement really is the greatest! i kind of miss that sometimes...strange i know since i got the squirmy worm on me all day but it is something i miss.


----------



## zb5

awww, yeah. There is always #2 in a few years. :) I'm really enjoying it but I worry what it will be like later on considering he/she is already so strong! I might be ready for a break come October... we'll see.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, what a precious little Fairybaby! I'm still so chuffed you're finally out of the danger zone and Fairybaby is doing so well!

Zb, movements are very distracting I agree. So cool though! Although I sympathise with you on being scared of stronger ones. I keep thinking the same, especially now that LO can almost reach my ribs...

Membas, funny you should say about missing movements! I've had two friends with new babies tell me the same thing independently of each other in the last few weeks. Must be quite common to feel that way? I guess we better enjoy them while they last!

Speaking of No. 2, do you ladies have plans for more babies later on? We've always sort of thought about three in total but I guess it'll depend on jobs/houses/living situation at the time as well as how we're coping with the one(s) we have. I'd definitely like to be done by 35 as well, which puts us on a tight schedule if you consider that my career is also completely up in the air still. I love the idea of having 3 about 2 years apart but I just don't think that's realistic for us financially/jobwise. But I guess we'll see. It's just funny because before we started ttc, we always thought about the "big picture" and now I find it almost completely impossible to think past No. 1. Anyone had the same experience? Lilmac, what about you? Did you have a "plan" when you started? And has it changed much?

Update from me btw: Had a midwife appointment today. Everything was fine and the heartbeat was strong and she found it really quickly, one of the joys of progressing to the higher weeks I guess. But like in my last appointment (and at my 12 week scan), LO was measuring big. Fundal height was 26cm (=26 weeks), so just over a week ahead according to my 12 week scan but two weeks ahead according to my ovulation date (which I'm sure of). Apparently 2cm out is considered normal, but with it being consistently above what it should be, I'm getting slightly nervous. I really want to try for a natural birth, as I hate the idea of a c-section both for LO and for me. But I guess I have to try and be open-minded, as it might go that way. At least there's no health risks to LO associated with being bigger, apart from a potentially difficult delivery. For now I'm assuming that it will "even out" by the time she comes anyway but I guess I'll be better of mentally preparing for all eventualities.


----------



## zb5

We want at least 2, maybe 3 kids in total. Probably 2-3 years apart? I agree, it is very hard to think that far ahead at this point! And it will probably all end up depending on how other things are going in our lives with jobs, etc. Then I think we will see how overwhelmed we are with 2 kids before deciding whether to have any more. :)

I also want to avoid a C-section. At our 12 week ultrasound baby was measuring almost a week ahead (well, 4 days based on ovulation). I have a feeling we might be having a big baby too... Anyway, I hope everything works out easily and you can have a natural birth. :)


----------



## membas#1

amy i measured consistenly 2 cm ahead in 2nd and third tri...i started measuring more right on at the very end and even if i hadnt 2cm is in acceptable range like you said. olivia was only 7.5 lbs despite measuring big....doc thought she was going to be 8.5-9...so dont let that measurement worry you. 

we will consider another in 2-3 years....depending on how things are going with olivia and finances then. we will only have 2 (unless we have twins on the second go around like my mom did)


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow look at us all talking 2nd and 3rd babies! Well, my life plan used to be married by 30, and have lots of kids, eg, 4!!!

So I'm a bit behind schedule! Married at 34, currently 35 (birthday in march). So realistically, we are discussing having number 2 sooner rather than later! Although as I keep saying to friends who ask, let's just focus on having number 1 and we'll see what happens after that! Realistically we will prob intend to stop at 2. My plan for 4 was made based on no understanding of costs involved! Lol. I also want to make sure I let my body recover enough between pregnancies, but who knows what's best? It also depends on what kind of birth we have. If it's c-section (hope not) then it would def need to be at least a year. So in short, prob only gonna be a year between birth and starting again, maybe less.

That was a ramble!

Amyg, glad all is well with bubs! Maybe she is tall rather than heavy? I'd go with what Membas said! 

On a totally unrelated note...am I the only person in the world who thinks the royal wedding dress was nice, but not all that wow? Quick, to the tower and off with my head!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Off with your head indeed! Although I have to confess to feeling the same way about the royal bride. :blush: I thought the dress was pretty good though, if you can see past the weird embroidery in her nipple-area...


----------



## membas#1

i thought the breast area of the dress was strange too! i didn't see it til last night when they were doing a recap here on one of our channels. it was interesting to watch since i'm in the US...quite the lavish ordeal!


----------



## zb5

I liked the veil, very pretty. The dress was okay.

Amygdala, maybe you are having a tall baby? Tall girls are awesome! :winkwink:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls! You actually made me feel a lot more confident about the whole "measuring big" thing. She did have quite long legs at the 20 week scan (measured 4 days ahead of everything else). I'll get another scan at a check-up on a trip home around 31 weeks, so I guess I'll get a better idea then anyway. 

At the moment we're away in DH's home town for a christening. It's really nice to see lots of his old friends and get to show off my bump as well. Everyone's really excited for us and asking us baby things, so that's fun. But there's one girl who had a baby just over a year ago and she's driving me up the wall! EVERYthing she says to me is baby-related (and I admit it takes a lot for me to get tired of talking about babies) and most things end up being about her pregnancy. She greeted me with "let's see the bump then! Oh, am I glad I don't have one now!". Funnily enough, she's currently about 1.5 times my size so I wasn't as offended as I might have been... From then on it was all "well, when I was pregnant..." and "you just wait till...". Our ideas on parenting are also very different and I have to constantly bite my tongue on helpful advice like "you'll want baby in their own room by 3 months, they wake you up". Soooo tiring. Sort of hoping she's all talked out after last night or finds a new subject today...


----------



## Amygdala

Double post, so let me just take this opportunity to wish you all a lovely Sunday! :D Does anyone have any exciting weekend plans? I'm about to get up for the breakfast part of our b&b stay and then DH will go for a walk before the christening. Yay!


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone I have been reading when I get a chance but haven't really had a chance to post. We are doing well. After a rocky start with breastfeeding we are now getting the hang of things and Luke is feeding much better. As a result I have ventured over to the computer while I feed him ! Life has been hectic with visitors and generally looking after Luke they days just pass so quickly ! I can't believe he is only 3 weeks old it feels like he has been here for ages :) We both cant stop looking at him and every little thing he does amazes me :) The weather here has been lovely so we managed to do some gardening yesterday and hoping to do a bit more today while Luke sleeps in his pram and the bunny enjoys the sun. 

Glad everyone is doing well and what a lovely scan piccie Fairy

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230249_10150167622796848_513146847_7063236_3470475_n.jpg Here is a brighteyed Luke


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, Carbafe, he is gorgeous!!! What pretty babies this thread produces! :D


----------



## Fairybabe

What gorgeous big eyes he has Carbafe!!! Now he's gonna learn to use them to melt hearts! Glad you are doing so well! And that you've got the breastfeeding sorted! Good job mummy!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

so handsome! look at all that hair! glad you guys are doing well carbafe!


----------



## zb5

Beautiful carbafe!! Look at those eyes and lips! Glad you've got breastfeeding figured out. :)


----------



## membas#1

here's pics of olivia today--gazing at the trees. we finally had a nice day that allowed us to go out and lay on a blanket outside...she was just so fascinated by the trees (the contrast of the trees against the sky). she's gotten so big! (sorry i can never just take 1 picture or choose 1 picture to post!). I have over 600 pictures on my camera from labor/delivery to now...yikes! but it's fun to look back to a month ago and see the changes already!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7041.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7003.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7016.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7028.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7034.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fairybabe

She's gonna be an outdoorsy natue lover just like mummy and daddy!! That's such a look of fascination! And how much has she been growing???? Oh my word!! Good job mummy girl! Yep, this thread does cute babies, that's for sure!! 
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Looks like your little girl had a brilliant day Membas! How cute is that first picture?!?!

Ok, I need a little rant (well, rant part two I guess). I hadn't had many stupid comments at all so far, but yesterday I got them all. From "this is what you have to look forward to" EVERY time a child was misbehaving, through "So... Was it planned?" to my absolute and utter favourite "25 weeks? You sure there's only one in there???". I mean, really?? Now I'm lucky in that (against my normal nature) my body confidence is sky high right now. I love my bump and I love that so far it's all baby, hardly any extra fat. I point this out because I'm a bit chubby by nature and expected to look like a house by now and I'm so grateful that I seem to be getting a cute bump instead. The woman who suggested twins on the other hand is easily big enough to carry triplets (not pregnant though), so who on earth does she think she is to try to make me feel bad? I mean, when is that ever a good thing to say to a pregnant woman? For all she knows, I might have huge hang-ups about gaining weight and gone home to cry myself to sleep that night. Stupid old bat!
Also a personal favourite: Comments and stories on how painful/traumatic childbirth is going to be. Again, I'm lucky that I'm quite confident about it and not really scared (yet). But still, how is that helpful??? It's not like I can change my mind now.... Argh, people!
On the bright side, I got lots of compliments from friends saying I looked well and just generally taking an interest. I love that because it reminds me that there's so many people keen to meet our little girl. :D

How's everyone else doing for comments? What's the dumbest/nicest thing anyone's said to you so far?


----------



## Shey

Aww carb he is adorable!


----------



## Fairybabe

Shey... You are 25dpo...have you tested? Hope all is well with you.

Coco...how's catch the eggy going?


----------



## Coco14

zb5 said:


> Yaaaay Fairy! We had the tests done even though we weren't sure if we would do anything if they were to come back badly. It is just really nice to hear that everything looks good, which is the most likely scenario.
> 
> Glad to hear the bloat and constipation has gone down! Both of those have def gotten better for me in second tri, so that could be part of it too. Anyway, I'm so happy for you and DH and your officially pregnant little maybe-girl!! :happydance:
> 
> Coco, how was your scan?

Hi Zb, been away camping so just catching up on posts! Scan was good :) womb lining as it should be and the lady predicted I'd ov on saturday :D blood test this Friday so will find out for sure...


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> So as promised, here is the Fairybaby! I've turned the pic upside down so it's easier to work out, as baby was lying face down!!!

Awwwww! Happy for you :)


----------



## Coco14

Carbafe - he is gorgeous! and Membas those photos are lovely.

Amyg that sounds so annoying. I already get that kind of thing from a friend who, as you say, has totally different lifestyle/parenting ideas to what I have. I bet you look lovely and these people are jealous!


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> She's gonna be an outdoorsy natue lover just like mummy and daddy!! That's such a look of fascination! And how much has she been growing???? Oh my word!! Good job mummy girl! Yep, this thread does cute babies, that's for sure!!
> Fairy x

she is growing a ton. i dont know her current weight and we dont go back in for baby check for three more weeks but i bet she is close to 10.5-11 pounds since she was 9.5 two weeks ago...she is not shy about eating!


----------



## membas#1

coco--hope you caught saturdays egg!

amy--agreed, how annoying. my most hated comment "you dont even look pregnant, you could have just gained 10 pounds" gee thanks!


----------



## lilmackate

Beautiful babies around here!

Lol amy I remember all of that :) hang in there. People say such strange things!

Bump photo in my journal in 5 min :)


----------



## zb5

Coco, that is great! Big fingers crossed for you this month!!

Membas, beautiful pictures of your little girl. Well, not that little! Good job with all that breastfeeding!

Amygdala, the only comments that really bothered me were when 2 of my coworkers said they could tell I was pregnant at 11 weeks because of my belly. And both mentioned a specific day that I remembered feeling super bloated. :wacko: Now I am feeling more confident that my belly is actually mostly baby so I don't care if anyone notices.

Today I told my dad about my maternity jeans and how comfortable they are. I said, "I may never go back to regular jeans!", half jokingly, but half seriously... I mean, they are really comfortable and pretty cute too. So he said, "Well, you might be fat afterwards." :dohh: Actually, that didn't even bother me that much, he is just one of those people who has absolutely no tact!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, well I'm simutaneously sorry for you girls and happy to not be alone. :haha: People are strange. Good thing we get something so exciting out of the whole process in the end though, makes it a lot easier to handle the little annoyances. So far I've managed to embrace them as part of the deal and actually find them quite funny. But you do wonder how someone would cope if they're feeling fragile anyway...

Coco, how exciting to hear things are happening for you! Do you have a test date? Or are you just going to wait it out as long as you can? I'm assuming with knowing when you ovulate, you'll have a pretty good idea of when AF is due to stay away?

Membas, I've been meaning to say: Your little girl looks so much like you! It's crazy! I mean I've only ever seen a few pictures of you and still with some of the baby pictures it's like "oh my god, she's totally her mum".

Lilmac, I said it in your journal, but what a perfectly cute bump! Mine has suddenly popped again. It doesn't seem to grow evenly but in bursts. Must be all that kicking... :D

Righty, I'm off to do some work now (there's some positive thinking for you!). Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Fairybabe

That's a lovely bump you are growing Lilmac! My DH said to me this morning "you look pregnant!", which i think was to pre-empt my daily question "do you think i'm showing yet!" LOL. I have a bit of extra tummy weight, but now the bloat has gone down so much i am beginning to see the subtle change of shape going on. I will get DH to do a pic this eve or tomorrow and post it. Only fair i join in!!

Amyg, there are some crazy people out there. Sadly, in my circle, the most difficult is my mum. I know it's just cos she's anxious, but how's this for a conversation stopper on Satruday: Me: "mum, mothercare are having a half-price sale, and i know it's early, but a really cute set of baby quilts/sheets/nursery stuff that i saw and loved a while ago is on at 50% so i've ordered it!". Mum: "well, i suppose if you need to you can always return it if you keep the receipt, i'm sure mothercare are very good with that kind of thing." Me: (confused) "But why would i want to return it?" (thinking i already know i love it and just wondering if she is thinking i might not want gender neutral in the end). Mum: "well, in case something goes wrong and you lose the baby." Me: "oh." Followed by rapid exit in case i said somethign i regretted. How's that for a confidence boost?!! I really could scream. The rest of the time all i get from her are "oooh just wait til you've had no sleep, you won't know what's hit you" and "just wait til your milk comes in, it will be so painful" and "just wait til you don't have a minute to yourself". AAAAAAAGH. Ironic thing is she is super excited. She just has the most incredibly negative way of talking and viewing the world and it's driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't think she even knows she's doing it. Phew. Rant over!!!!

BTW: the stuff i've ordered is teh mothercare My jungle Family range. I love it! 

OK, i have a dilemma for you girls. What would you do? I've said all along that i want to find out the gender at the 20wk scan (june 15th!!!). DH has always said that he could happily wait and see what we get at birth. I asked him if he was that bothered if we found out and he has said whilst he would rather wait, he's ok if we find out. Then on the weekend at a family bbq people were asking us and he said "i'd like to wait". So i know he's agreed to find out but am just getting the feeling from him that waiting is his preference, more strongly than he's letting on. I've said to him previously that if he's really opposed to it then we can wait, and he's said it's ok. But i'm really getting the impression he's saying it to please me. But if i decide to wait, then really, i'm just doing it to please him. SIGH. What to do?? 

Coco, hope you were busy over the long weekend!!!! FIngers crossed for you!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fiary, :hugs: for the difficult-mum-moments. I truely know what that's like and mine is also of the not-doing-it-on-purpose variety so you can't even be mad (most of the time). Hope she'll get better. We had a few of those "what if you loose it" comments and I HATED every one of them but they stop. Remember my SIL's response to us telling her? "Should you really tell people this early? What if you loose it?" Yeah, thanks. :S But as long as you and DH stay positive, people will eventually fall into step with you and start being more optimistic. Especially now that you'll soon show and feel regular movements. So stay strong and try to ignore the comments. :hugs:

Your question is a thoughie though. I was lucky in that both DH and I wanted to find out. We got a lot of opposition to that, so I'm grateful that at least the two of us were on the same page. Would finding out but not telling anyone be a compromise? Or even not telling him? I know that would be difficult and you miss out on a lot of the benefits of knowing (like calling baby by his/her name) but it might be a compromise rather than one of you completely giving up their preference? Although I also have to say, they measure the thigh bones at the 20 week scan and at least at ours, it would have been hard to not notice. I think quite a few people actually find out "by accident" that way, so maybe mention that to him so he's not disappointed if he happens to spot anything (or it's absence ;)). But yeah, I guess I'd discuss it now in detail and give you both time to think about it, rather than just having a quick conversation just before the scan. I'm sure you'll work something out.


----------



## zb5

Fairy, maybe you could compromise and say you'll find out for the first baby and not for the second? Or the other way around? My cousin did that. Then you each get the experience you want at some point in time. Although I second what Amygdala said, I've heard of lots of people who don't want to know but end up finding out accidentally.


----------



## zb5

Of course my fear is we'll go to our 20 week scan and the baby will be uncooperative and we won't find out even though we want to! I hope not. I don't even care what we're having right now, I just want to knoooooowwwww!


----------



## membas#1

zb5 said:


> Coco, that is great! Big fingers crossed for you this month!!
> 
> Membas, beautiful pictures of your little girl. Well, not that little! Good job with all that breastfeeding!
> 
> Amygdala, the only comments that really bothered me were when 2 of my coworkers said they could tell I was pregnant at 11 weeks because of my belly. And both mentioned a specific day that I remembered feeling super bloated. :wacko: Now I am feeling more confident that my belly is actually mostly baby so I don't care if anyone notices.
> 
> Today I told my dad about my maternity jeans and how comfortable they are. I said, "I may never go back to regular jeans!", half jokingly, but half seriously... I mean, they are really comfortable and pretty cute too. So he said, "Well, you might be fat afterwards." :dohh: Actually, that didn't even bother me that much, he is just one of those people who has absolutely no tact!

ZB, I thought that too on the jeans but within a week i was beginning to sort through everything and couldn't wait to get my maternity clothes packed away and back into my regular jeans!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Haha, well I'm simutaneously sorry for you girls and happy to not be alone. :haha: People are strange. Good thing we get something so exciting out of the whole process in the end though, makes it a lot easier to handle the little annoyances. So far I've managed to embrace them as part of the deal and actually find them quite funny. But you do wonder how someone would cope if they're feeling fragile anyway...
> 
> Coco, how exciting to hear things are happening for you! Do you have a test date? Or are you just going to wait it out as long as you can? I'm assuming with knowing when you ovulate, you'll have a pretty good idea of when AF is due to stay away?
> 
> *Membas, I've been meaning to say: Your little girl looks so much like you! It's crazy! I mean I've only ever seen a few pictures of you and still with some of the baby pictures it's like "oh my god, she's totally her mum".
> *
> Lilmac, I said it in your journal, but what a perfectly cute bump! Mine has suddenly popped again. It doesn't seem to grow evenly but in bursts. Must be all that kicking... :D
> 
> Righty, I'm off to do some work now (there's some positive thinking for you!). Have a lovely day everyone!

Thanks Amy! Everyone says she looks so much like DH, I don't really ever hear that she looks like me. I think now that her face is filling out, she still has DH brow line/bone structure, forehead and eyes but I think she has my nose, cheeks, and eye shape. But most people just say how she resembles DH mostly. And she does a lot. But you know it's nice to hear your baby looks like you too :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

Fairybabe said:


> That's a lovely bump you are growing Lilmac! My DH said to me this morning "you look pregnant!", which i think was to pre-empt my daily question "do you think i'm showing yet!" LOL. I have a bit of extra tummy weight, but now the bloat has gone down so much i am beginning to see the subtle change of shape going on. I will get DH to do a pic this eve or tomorrow and post it. Only fair i join in!!
> 
> Amyg, there are some crazy people out there. Sadly, in my circle, the most difficult is my mum. I know it's just cos she's anxious, but how's this for a conversation stopper on Satruday: Me: "mum, mothercare are having a half-price sale, and i know it's early, but a really cute set of baby quilts/sheets/nursery stuff that i saw and loved a while ago is on at 50% so i've ordered it!". Mum: "well, i suppose if you need to you can always return it if you keep the receipt, i'm sure mothercare are very good with that kind of thing." Me: (confused) "But why would i want to return it?" (thinking i already know i love it and just wondering if she is thinking i might not want gender neutral in the end). Mum: "well, in case something goes wrong and you lose the baby." Me: "oh." Followed by rapid exit in case i said somethign i regretted. How's that for a confidence boost?!! I really could scream. The rest of the time all i get from her are "oooh just wait til you've had no sleep, you won't know what's hit you" and "just wait til your milk comes in, it will be so painful" and "just wait til you don't have a minute to yourself". AAAAAAAGH. Ironic thing is she is super excited. She just has the most incredibly negative way of talking and viewing the world and it's driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't think she even knows she's doing it. Phew. Rant over!!!!
> 
> BTW: the stuff i've ordered is teh mothercare My jungle Family range. I love it!
> 
> OK, i have a dilemma for you girls. What would you do? I've said all along that i want to find out the gender at the 20wk scan (june 15th!!!). DH has always said that he could happily wait and see what we get at birth. I asked him if he was that bothered if we found out and he has said whilst he would rather wait, he's ok if we find out. Then on the weekend at a family bbq people were asking us and he said "i'd like to wait". So i know he's agreed to find out but am just getting the feeling from him that waiting is his preference, more strongly than he's letting on. I've said to him previously that if he's really opposed to it then we can wait, and he's said it's ok. But i'm really getting the impression he's saying it to please me. But if i decide to wait, then really, i'm just doing it to please him. SIGH. What to do??
> 
> Coco, hope you were busy over the long weekend!!!! FIngers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Fairy x

Sorry your mom said those things Fairy. :hugs: That's not the most supportive attitude. 

As for finding out gender. I guess you'll have to sit down and chat good about it and find out if one person feels really strongly one way or the other and why, and go from there. That's a tough one. We were on the same page but I did worry at first that we wouldn't be and then what. Sorry I don't have answers for you but I think you guys will figure it out. I dont' blame you for wanting to know! It really helped me bond to her, knowing it was a her. Not everyone feels that way or needs that to bond, but I felt more bonded once I knew she was a she. Good luck! I hope you find out so I can know! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Look at me responding to all the posts! I have a sleeping baby who is napping on her OWN! 

Recommended purchase for all of you new mommies and new mommies to be--

Miracle Blanket swaddling blanket. 

I've been using the SwaddleMe blanket, which has velcro to go across to fasten the blanket, and I've been having problems with her battling to get her hands out, because there's no way to really keep them down at her side, as she can move them under the wrap if she really wants to.....So I went out yesterday and got a miracle blanket...they have a way to keep arms by side, and it works wonderfully--and I"m using it for naptime and she's asleep on her own! She has started to try and get our hands out to suck on them, which is fine I don't mind if she sucks her hands for comfort but at night it causes her to wake up a ton cuz she doesn't have hand control yet and gets frustrated flailing her arms and hands around...it also causes her to root really bad and then sometimes she can only be calmed by a few minutes on the breast. So--I do recommend swaddling (we've been swaddling since day 1) and I highly recommend Miracle Blanket. :)

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## zb5

Fairy, here's another thing DH and I do sometimes when we can't agree on something. We each assign a number between 1 and 10 for how much we want a certain option. Then we go with whoever has the bigger number. (Obviously, this only works if you're actually trying to compromise, otherwise you could just say "10" every time...) Kinda silly, but sometimes it helps!

membas, thanks for the advice on the Miracle Blanket. I will have to start writing these things down!


----------



## Coco14

lilmackate said:


> Beautiful babies around here!
> 
> Lol amy I remember all of that :) hang in there. People say such strange things!
> 
> Bump photo in my journal in 5 min :)

Nice pic lilmac, you look good!


----------



## Coco14

Amygdala said:


> Haha, well I'm simutaneously sorry for you girls and happy to not be alone. :haha: People are strange. Good thing we get something so exciting out of the whole process in the end though, makes it a lot easier to handle the little annoyances. So far I've managed to embrace them as part of the deal and actually find them quite funny. But you do wonder how someone would cope if they're feeling fragile anyway...
> 
> Coco, how exciting to hear things are happening for you! Do you have a test date? Or are you just going to wait it out as long as you can? I'm assuming with knowing when you ovulate, you'll have a pretty good idea of when AF is due to stay away?
> 
> Membas, I've been meaning to say: Your little girl looks so much like you! It's crazy! I mean I've only ever seen a few pictures of you and still with some of the baby pictures it's like "oh my god, she's totally her mum".
> 
> Lilmac, I said it in your journal, but what a perfectly cute bump! Mine has suddenly popped again. It doesn't seem to grow evenly but in bursts. Must be all that kicking... :D
> 
> Righty, I'm off to do some work now (there's some positive thinking for you!). Have a lovely day everyone!

 
I'm just going to wait it out with the idea that the good news this cycle will be that I actually ovulated and like my b/f said 'then we can get on with trying like normal people'!!


----------



## Fairybabe

THat's a great attitude Coco!! Got fingers crossed for yoU!

Good news here from the hosp. My bloods and nuchal test came back at a risk of 1/1400, so i'm not considered high risk for Downs and is even lower than the average for my age! Yay! 

Went to my first pre-natal aqua yoga last night. I am soooo tired today! Loved it though. We had to do work on our internal muscles, the ones we'll need for birth, and boy was that tough, glad i'm starting early with the practice! It was so relaxing, didn't feel like too much work at the time, but i was all floaty and dreamy all evening adn today still feel a bit spaced and more than a bit tired! In a nice way tho.

Hope everyone is having good days!!

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Hey fairy...:) bump picture?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Fairy, glad you had a good hosp visit :)
ooh aqua yoga sounds like such a good idea, will bear it in mind. Should be doing pilates and swimming regularly as I have bad back :s

CD 16 for me, sensitive nipples last 2 days, gone now I think! Bloods in the morning, yikes!!


----------



## zb5

Good luck Coco!

DH and I are doing prenatal yoga, I think it is really good for me. I always thought I didn't like yoga, but I guess I never gave it a real chance because now I like it!


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck with the bloods Coco!! 

Oooops, totally forgot about bump pic Lilmac! I truly am a bear of little brain at the moment! Also got a lot of stuff going on...will try and remember!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, great news on the bloods, congrats! And aqua yoga sounds great! I've had a look and there's NOTHING around here. One yoga class which is £10 per hour and that's it!! I'm quite disappointed, especially as I'm completely incapable of self-motivating. Antenatal classes are also quite hard to come by. And the hypnobirthing class I really wanted to do is £300 for 3 days. :( Will have to get into books and DVDs more I think...


----------



## zb5

The prenatal yoga class I'm taking is not cheap either. :( It is $15 for a single 1 hour class, but you can get it a bit cheaper if you sign up for a package. Right now it is $30 for 30 days, then I think it will be $100 for 10 classes? Still pricey, but I am just trying not to think about that!

Edited to say:
Another idea is to go to a few of the pricey classes to get yourself started (and motivated), and then use what you learn at home. I was considering that with this prenatal class, going to it a few times so I got the idea of what to avoid and then later going to a cheaper yoga class and modifying the poses. But I am enjoying it a lot so now I think I'll just keep doing the prenatal class...


----------



## zb5

Okay, I learned something interesting today. In addition to my boobs and belly growing, my butt is growing too! I didn't notice because I think my maternity jeans have extra space back there. But we had some warm weather today and I went to put on some non-maternity capris with an elastic waistband. NOPE! Same with the shorts with elastic waistband...

Actually I kind of like my new butt :winkwink:, but I was hoping to be able to wear these elastic waisted clothes through my pregnancy! Guess I will have to do some more shopping...

In other news, our friends just had their baby today! They named him Declan. I think/hope we will go visit them tomorrow after work. :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i had growth in areas other than my boobs and belly too :haha: 

fairy--good news on the blood tests. all is good with the fairybaby :happydance: that was pretty close to what our risk level was assessed as and i felt so good about it. so yay!

coco--hope this is your month!

we had a prenatal class offered too, and I think it was $60, once or twice a week for 6 weeks. can't recall all the specifics. i was going to do it but the time offered was not conducive with my schedule. so DH and i just worked hard to get out most nights on long walks--he was my motivator when the motivation was lacking...it helped us connect and spend some time together too. i liked it. now we walk olivia at night to calm her and again a good way for us to connect.

DH's mom and brother fly in tomorrow for a visit. They are excited to meet olivia and I'm excited to have some family around for a bit. They are staying at a hotel, which is nice too. Normally I don't mind people staying with us but right now, it's not as comfortable--I mean my sister, my mom etc...my family is one thing...but not sure how I feel about nursing in front of DH's brother..you know? I'm not good at the whole blanket discreet thing. I'm more concerned with getting her to latch good than with hiding...I nurse in public when I need to, and it doesn't bother me, but not sure about his brother. DH says not to worry--said nobody is gonna be watching me when I'm getting her latched on etc...and once she's on you can't see anything unless she randomly pops off, only to want to be latching on again. So we'll see. I'm just gonna see how things go. If I leave the room everytime she eats Olivia and I will be spending lots of time on our own whle they are here...one thing I may do is ask DH to help by holding up a blanket til I get her latched, then I can be discreet but in the same room. Or if I do feel like I need to leave the room, then I can nurse her in my bedroom and then take her back in and have one of them burp her. So--we'll see. 

Oh I'm rambling....
Hope you ladies are doing well. :flower: sorry for the ramble...


----------



## zb5

Oh fairy, somehow I missed the news about the blood test. :dohh: Baby sounds nice and healthy!! :)

membas, I know what you mean, I would be more nervous around my DH's family than around strangers. But I'm sure even if it's awkward at first, you guys will get more comfortable with it over the weekend. Enjoy the visit!


----------



## membas#1

ZB, if you move to the east coast we won't be posting at the same time any more! We are typically both online this time of night :haha:


----------



## zb5

Lol, I hope not! Although maybe I'll be awake for feeding time? :winkwink:


----------



## zb5

P.S. Ladies, I got a job offer on the east coast which I'll probably take! There's more details in my journal. It looks really good AND family friendly. They are willing to delay my start date until Feb/March so I can stay home with baby for 4-5 months, they have childcare for toddlers onsite and are building a brand new facility for infant childcare. I'm really excited but also nervous!

The nervousness is coming as I add to my list of big life changes: finishing school, having a baby, now moving and starting a new job. Eek! Well, I am trying to focus on the really good news that I will have a job!!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, that is amazing!!! Told you not to worry too much about jobs! ;) Aren't your family in the east, ie will this move mean you're closer to them? How's the thesis going anyway? 

Membas, ramble all you like! I sympathise with the breastfeeding in front of friends/family. I was thinking about getting one of those nursing poncho type things. You just throw them on and you get some privacy while you can still see LO by looking in from the top. Might be an idea for you?

Coco, best of luck for your spring baby!

AFM: 100 days left today!!! Where's the time gone? I need to make a list of things still to buy and make and prepare. Oh and get that stupid thesis done. I'm getting soooo excited though! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Go Amyg!!! 100 days to go!! That's amazing! Bet they fly now. How is the dreaded thesis coming along? 

I can identify with the awkward feelinh Membas. Not sure I would want my BIL to see me bf. A light shawl could maybe just drape over the relevant bits?

Zb, that job offer sounds like a gift from above! Onsite daycare means you can go see bubs at lunchtime! Big changes are daunting, but if in your heart you know they are right, then they are do-able.

My prenatal aqua yoga is £49 for 6 classes. So I think that's about 12dollars a class? There is cheaper aquaerobics at the public baths, but the timing is off and I like the idea of the yoga breathing. 

Well, it's my friend's wedding tomro. Going to her family home tonight. Just praying the darn dress fits! My last fitting was at 11.5 wks!! I did say iit would be safer to do a later one... I think it's my boobs will be the issue if anything!! Have packed an emergency outfit just in case! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Thanks all :)
Nice to hear you are all well with lots to look forward to, blossoming bumps (and bums!!).
Congrats ZB :D that is awesome.

Apparently I should find out results of bloods today :S will be calling the clinic between 2 and 3. I'm nervous!
Have a good day all. x


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck coco!


----------



## zb5

Good luck Coco!

Thanks guys, my family is on the east coast as well so this would be closer to them, but not too close. :) It really seems perfect which is why it was the first job I applied to... I am just nervous about taking it without having looked too hard at other options yet. I am trying to look past the nerves though and focus on how lucky I am to have this opportunity. DH and I will visit there in 2 weeks to get a feel for the place. I hope we like it!

Fairy, bump pics in your bridesmaid dress?? :) My bridesmaid dress for the wedding I'll be in in July should arrive next week. I'm not sure when I should take it in to get fitted, but definitely not until closer to the wedding...

Amygdala, yay for 100 days! My thesis is going well, but slowly. Oh well... it must get done! I got the best advice from a friend the other day, "Try to get as much as you can done before the baby, but don't expect to get as much done as if you weren't pregnant". Also, "Basically assume your body will be on drugs until you're done nursing." :haha: So I am trying to give myself a bit of a break when my work is going slowly... but I still need to do it!


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac and Membas, happy US mother's day!!! I hope you both have wonderful days with your families! It's mother's day in Germany as well and it really brought it home to me that this time next year, I'll finally have my own LO with me as well. Right now she's keeping me entertained by shaking my whole belly from side to side. :D Are you guys doing anything nice for your special day?

How's everyone else? All eggies, bumps and babies well? 

I'm getting so ridiculously excited about meeting our little girl! I can't believe howuch I am in love with her already. Last night, DH was playing a gig (he plays the guitar and sings). Helena had been moving about with the music anyway but when her daddy started singing, she went absolutely wild. :cloud9: I think we have a little rocker in there. :haha: I also just bought some fabric to make her crib bedding and can't wait to get started. And she got yet another book (despite my best efforts to not buy any) which DH is going to start reading to her tonight. Soooo excited!


----------



## zb5

Happy mother's day lilmac and membas!! :)

Amygdala, sounds like Helena is keeping you busy already! Mine is kicking around a little, but the more active I am, the more baby sleeps I think. So far baby's favorite things are Indian food, daddy touching my belly, and chocolate cake. Baby has good taste. :haha: DH has been wishing me a happy mother's day all day and i keep telling him, "But I haven't DONE anything yet!!" Ah well, he is sweet. :)


----------



## zb5

Ladies, I just saw Sweetpea's journal update, you should check it out too!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/428218-oosweetpea-theres-pea-my-pod-68.html


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, I said more in your journal but just in case you look in here: CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Thanks for the heads-up zb5!


----------



## membas#1

Yay SweetPea! Congrats

Only a minute to say hello--family guests are still here so I don't want to be longer than necessary. Am taking some time for nursing so thought I'd drop in and say hi :)

We went out to dinner last night for mother's day with DH, MIL and BIL, and me and Olivia. It went well for our first dinner out (her fussy time). She did okay...and we enjoyed the dinner. Started out a little rocky but overall a great dinner out. Today we went to the beach. It was breezy and chilly but sunny. It rained here in town so we went to the sun :) It was nice, but I'm so tired...this is the third day in a row that has been going going going...feeding olivia on the go and just being out and about. I'm tired. Tuesday will be nice...DH will be working all day and no family in town. Just me and Olivia at home...we shall nap alot!

She is napping on my lap now...tuckered out. :) She did great on the hour drive to the coast today--slept there and back...the road noise just knocks her out. I also carried her in the ergo on the beach and after a few screaming minutes to start out, she passed out and so we enjoyed the walk on the beach. 

It was a great mother's day. Happy mother's day to everyone, even if it isn't mother's day where you live...celebrate anyways...all moms and moms to be :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks zB! Will copy post here too:

WELL I've been busy! Will write out the full story once I get home from the hospital but in a nutshell got my cerclage removed early one week ago due to preterm labor and ended up giving birth this morning at 10:16 am, Thomas Daniel weighed 6 lbs 2 oz and was 17 1/2 inches long born SCREAMING his head off. No NICU stay needed and he is amazingly latching on well for being 5 weeks early. Cannot believe that he decided to come on Mothers Day! 

Will fill everything in in a few days but wanted to let you all know why I disappeared for a little bit and that momma and baby are doing great. Love you all!


----------



## Dinah

Yay! Welcome to the world Thomas Daniel so glad everything went well for you Sweetpea!


----------



## Coco14

Just stopping by quickly to say my bloods came back and I OVULATED!! :D so relieved!
and congratulations Sweetpea, happy for you, enjoy! :)


----------



## Shey

Congrats SweetPea!


----------



## zb5

Coco, congrats on the ovulation!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear what the next 2 weeks bring!


----------



## lilmackate

Great news coco!
Sweetpea congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Shey

Kate how are you feeling?


----------



## Amygdala

Great news Coco! Will be crossing all my fingers that you caught that little eggy!


----------



## membas#1

great news coco!

thought you would all like to see our first smiles (first intentional smiles that is)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7109.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7111.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zb5

awwww, super cute olivia!


----------



## lilmackate

I'm doing good shey....still tired and upset with my weight gain but I'll get over it. I just want to feel movement already :)


----------



## membas#1

lil, don't be upset over weight gain--you're pregnant! :) i bet you'll be feeling movement in no time!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, how cute!!! Having your baby smile at you must be the best feeling in the world..

Lil, can't be long now for movement? I bet in a week or so you'll feel first flutters!

Question for all mums: What would you say were the thing you absolutely would not have wanted to miss from your hospital bag? I'll only be in for labour, delivery and then 6 hours recovery (all being well) but I'd like to plan ahead and start making a list.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls!
Coco!! Yay for ovulation!!! Hope you caught the eggy!
Hey there Shey! How's things?
Super cute smile Olivia!!! 
Soooooo happy for you Sweetpea! 
Lilmac don't worry about weight gain, it's what we are meant to do!

Afm, well, I am fairly sure am feeling some movements! Was at the wedding, sat in the church and felt these funny popping feelings, somehow just diff to gas! Then last night I got into bed and was curled up on my side and suddenly it felt like I had a combo of butterflies and wiggly worms!! So hope I'm not wrong!
As for the wedding, well the bm dress fit thank god! Just waiting for my friend to email me the pics and I shall post a bump pic. Have defo started to pop! 

Soooo tired today!

Fairy!


----------



## membas#1

Amygdala said:


> Membas, how cute!!! Having your baby smile at you must be the best feeling in the world..
> 
> Lil, can't be long now for movement? I bet in a week or so you'll feel first flutters!
> 
> Question for all mums: What would you say were the thing you absolutely would not have wanted to miss from your hospital bag? I'll only be in for labour, delivery and then 6 hours recovery (all being well) but I'd like to plan ahead and start making a list.

I honestly don't remember using anything out of the bag I packed! Perhaps the shirt I went home in was from that bag and baby's outfit. Most importantly for me after labor and delivery was to have the food we brought. We took a bag with yogurt, granola, nuts, fruit, juice, cheese etc...after delivery and once the thrill sort of wore off, I was famished but so happy to have food that I like and not the food they offered me. Also during labor I had the juice I liked..I packed my hospital bag for 2 days as if we'd have to stay but hoped and expected to only stay the 6 hours....after delivery i never put clothes on until it was time to go home..me and baby stayed under the blankets skin-skin...it was easier that way. I took a shower at the hospital about 4 afters after she was born but I didn't use any soaps or shampoos...just hot water...so really didn't need anything except maybe toothbrush and change of clothes. I will say it was really nice to text everyone that she had been born and to have our video camera and camera for pictures/videos...so my electronics and food!


----------



## membas#1

I bet that's movement Fairy! YAY! How fun!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks all. bbs started hurting this morning so probs marks the onset of AF!

Lovely smiles from Olivia :) oh and good tip on the food in the hospital bag!

Fairy, your description made me smile! look forward to seeing bump photo.

Lilmac I bet you look lovely :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

I have a question. If I eat/drink something, how long til nutrients get to baby? And do flavours really make it across the placenta? Is it true if I eat say, spicy food, bubs will get accustomed? 

My poor pregnant brain is in curiosity overdrive!

Fairyx


----------



## zb5

I've been wondering the same thing Fairy! Baby's most active times have been right after some food - Indian food, chocolate cake, and potato chips today... hmmm, I am so healthy! :haha: I'm sure it affects them but wonder if it is mostly a blood sugar issue? And how much they really "taste" anything? I like to believe they are really tasting things so I can imagine them enjoying them with me... Congrats on the movement!

lil, I am a little worried about my weight gain too. But I'm trying not to worry too much, and I haven't actually done anything about it. (See chocolate cake, potato chips above :haha:) Oh well. I hope I will stay within the guidelines of 25-35 lbs gained total, but I bet I will end up on the high side...


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, thanks for the food tip! I must think of something nutritious but easy to take for DH anyway, because the hospital won't feed him if we're in there a long time. But they do have some shops close by so unless it gets really intense, there should be opportunities for him to buy food. 

Fairy, hooray for movement! :happydance: I also find that my little girl is most active right after I eat (and sometimes right before, when I'm quite hungry). I think zb5's probably right about that being a blood sugar thing rather than taste. Although DH has offered an interesting alternative explanation: Maybe it's to do with your digestive system making noises or even the physical changes that happen with food, e.g. stomach being full, maybe heat differences? Anyway, I think I read that taste does cross over (into the amniotic fluid) but until about 20 minutes after you eat. My LO definitely reacts quicker than that. Early on, the things that most got her going were chocolate and orange juice. 

Lilmac and zb5, I understand that weight gain can be worrying. But you're both so slim normally, I'm sure it's just fine for you to gain a little quicker in the beginning. Are you planning to breastfeed? That's my big plan for weight loss afterwards, here's hoping it'll work out.


----------



## zb5

Oh that is an interesting idea, maybe baby likes the stomach gurgling noises? :)


----------



## zb5

Oookay, I just had a regular OB appt today but DH gave the doctor his best puppy dog eyes and convinced her to do an ultrasound. We got a "probably boy" out of her! Honestly, I don't know what to do with this information. Knowing "maybe" is almost as bad as not knowing! I posted a picture in my journal... care to take a look???


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, I would try to stay open minded for now. Only reason I'm saying that is that my best friend, who's 3 weeks ahead of me, was told "probably girl", then "probably boy" and now, as of today "probably girl" again. She's getting quite upset now, because she so wants to start decorating the nursery etc but no matter what they'll say now, she probably won't believe them. So maybe try to not think about it until your next US or maybe go and get a private one?
Off to go look at that picture now. :D


----------



## zb5

Good advice, I don't want to get too invested in one and then suddenly have to change my viewpoint. I know I would be happy either way, but it sure could mess with my head if we had to go back and forth. Your poor friend!


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, I feel quite sorry for her! I keep getting excited about whichever they currently think it is (boy because he'd be the first one in my cycle of friends, girl because I think her and Helena would be closer growing up) but disappointed that it's not the other. Too much mental adjusting for my tired pregnant brain. :D She's going to get another scan soon though, I hope they'll have a more definite answer for her then. And you! Is your next scan booked for in 12 days time then? EDIT: Yep, it is, just read your reply in your journal. ;)


----------



## zb5

DH was sort of hoping for a girl so that it could grow up and marry his best friend's baby "boy" who is due 2 days after hours.

What's funny is they are assuming theirs is a boy based on the doctor's guess at their 12 week scan! Way too early I think, and the doctor only said about 90% sure. So I am secretly hoping theirs turns out to be a girl, as I know that's what the wife wanted all along. Maybe we'll both be wrong and both have girls!


----------



## membas#1

even when they told us 95% girl at 20 weeks i still kept going back and forth in my head about what if its a boy, especially once we got really used to the idea of a girl. of course we would love a boy but you get attached to what they tell you to expect and it would be hard at first to have it turn out differently in the end!

also wanted to report that at my 6 week PP doc appt today they had an infant scale so we weighed olivia and she was right on 12 pounds fully clothed with full belly, so i suspect shes 11.5-12 lbs! at 6 weeks! that means she has put on 4 pounds since birth weight! she was 9.5 at 3 weeks and about 11.5 now. this girl is growing!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, well done momma! Sounds like your little girl is absolutely thriving! Was everything ok with you at the check-up? Or did they just check on Olivia?


----------



## membas#1

they didn't check olivia..it was just for me. all my stuff checked out fine...i got weighed (only have 2 pounds of pregnancy weight still on me and i told DH that must be 1 pound for each boob!), they checked my blood pressure (fine) and asked me if I had any problems, pain, bleeding etc...asked if we had had sex, and made me take a pregnancy test i knew it was negative since i haven' ovulated but I was getting an IUD inserted today so that's protocol before insertion to rule out pregnancy. So, that was it...the IUD insertion was crampy and i'm a little crampy tonight--but all in all it was just a regular check up for me and time to get on birth control. they just happen to have an infant scale right outside our exam room so we just put olivia up there on our way out the door. she is definitely thriving!


----------



## Fairybabe

Good job Olivia on growing and Membas on shrinking!! 

Just been to the dentist. First time I have seen this guy and I can now honestly say, I dislike him intensely. What a rude arrogant jerk. Told him I was nervous cos I have had bad experiences in the past when they scrape your teeth clean. Did that make a diff? Hell no. Told him my gums were tender, being preggo, he did,'t even respond. Barely spoke to me the whole way through. Anyway, rant done! Good news is that my teeth are fine, just needed a clean. Tosser. Grrrrr. Must be hormonal cos he really upset me. 

On a more tranquil note loved my prenatal aqua yoga last night! Need a session now. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry for the ego-post but I'm boooooooooooored!!! DH is away on a stag weekend and I have nothing to do, apart from work which is really monotonous at the moment as well. Have been moping around the house all day. Heartburn and LO's kicks getting uncomfortable doesn't help either. :( I'm such a social animal, I'm just no good on my own. 
On a much brighter note: 3rd trimester for us today! :happydance: I have no idea where the time went!


----------



## Shey

Wow Amy time has flew by. I bet you are anxious to see your LO! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## carbafe

Luke has been keeping me busy so I haven't had a chance to come on for a few days.

Congratulations Sweetpea on the birth of little Thomas can't wait to see some piccies
Great news that you ovulated Coco
Happy 3rd Trimester Amy !! Time is flying !

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I will try and do a wee update on life here this weekend when I have daddy here to help xx


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, Carbafe, can't believe Luke is over a month old already! You must update us with some pictures, I bet he's getting more gorgeous by the day!


----------



## zb5

Wow, time is sure passing fast. Carbafe, I'm looking forward to more pictures of Luke soon! And congrats Amygdala on 3rd tri!


----------



## membas#1

yay for third tri!!! 

good to hear things are well with you carbafe! cant wait to see pics!

gonna post updated pics in my journal now....olivia is getting so big and so dang cute!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay for 3rd tri Amyg!!! How does it feel knowing you are on the home run??! Are you feeling well with everything? How's the thesis? And is your bump a biggy or a smally? 

Carbafe! Great to see you! Can't wait to see more pics of Luke and those gorgeous eyes!! Bet he is just getting cuter. So...how are you post birth...and does he sleep??

Shey, how's things? Isn't school nearly finished for you? Has it gone well? How are things with Scott and ttc?

Coco, how are you doing? So pleased you ov'd! Any joy catching the eggy?

Sweetpea, you must be exhausted/relieved/overjoyed with the arrival of Thomas. How are you all doing?

Zb...when's the trip east?

Yay 16 weeks here! Apologies for lack of bump pic. My friend sent me the wedding pics, and in each one am holding a flower posey right infront of my tummy. We are gonna try and do one this weekend.

Lilmack, bump bud...how's you?

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

thanks fairy! glad you are doing well. 14dpo now CD25. sore bbs and crampiness for almost a week so await af! 
have a good day all.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## zb5

Oooh, FX'd Coco! 14 dpo is really good. :)

Fairy, things are going well here, just busy busy busy. My sister is visiting right now and on Monday I will walk in my graduation ceremony. Silly outfits and hats and all that! Even though I haven't technically finished, I should finish this summer so might as well celebrate now with everyone else. Today we are going to visit my grandmother. And on Thursday we leave for our trip east. So a lot going on!

I got the bridesmaid dress for the wedding I'll be in in July, and it looks terrible! Very mumu-ish. :dohh: I think it will look better once it is altered down to my size, as right now it's just general "maternity" and would probably fit someone 40 weeks with twins. But it was pretty amusing to try on, my sister and I had a good laugh and I pranced around a little in it.

I'm also meaning to get a nice bump pic but it hasn't happened yet... hopefully soon! And I'm looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## zb5

Okay, here's a bump pic for ya. I can really see how my boobs and butt have grown in this picture. Not that I'm complaining!
 



Attached Files:







P1040749copynoface.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amygdala

What a lovely smile you have! :haha: 
Seriously though, very cute bump! I'm kinda beginning to miss those days when it was definitely a bump but I didn't feel huge yet. Enjoy them! 

AFM, DH is coming home today! :happydance: Apparently the weather was awful for them so I'm a bit worried about the state he'll be in but I'm so glad to have him back with me soon. Also just weighed myself again (I do every Sunday) and I'm now up 8 kilos from 13 weeks, making a gain of around 0.6 kilos per week. I've started big so a little less wouldn't hurt but I guess it's ok-ish. Will make an effort to cut down on or replace unhealthy snacks though (bye-bye chocolates and afternoon scones! :hi:).


----------



## zb5

I have developed a serious scone thing this pregnancy. :) I swear I see other pregnant ladies at the bakery every time I get a scone, I think they put pregnant lady crack in their food!

I am enjoying my bump, but I'm starting to fear the getting huge part. I've had a few moments where I've started to feel big. Earlier today I felt like one of my organs was getting shoved up into my rib cage, and then I had trouble standing up from the couch. :haha: I can only imagine what it will be like in 4 months!


----------



## Amygdala

Tell me about it! Getting up from the couch and tying my shoes is becoming quite a challenge. I keep thinking "surely I can't be that big yet" but clearly I am...


----------



## Coco14

haha ZB! fab picture, you look great :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Love the bump zb!! Look nicely preg but all bump! 

Ok, anyone else get stupidly tearful around 16wks? must be crazy hormones cos yesterday i couldn't stand the fact that the kitchen wasn't super clean (not like me at all!) and set to cleaning with vigour and when DH came in I just blubbed all over him!!! What the heck?? And still teary today!

Also, haven't really felt what I could for sure say were movements since last weekend. Fri eve I got a super strong hb on the doppler tho, so that's good. This morn took a while to find and sounded more distant. Also noticed that whereas a couple of weeks ago, could always find it immediately on left, then it moved to right amd now I swear Fairybaby is doing laps in there, cos when I find it, it then moves away, or comes back. I think as the uterus is moving higher bubs is exploring the top end of her (or his!) Residence which is a bit more under the errr, slight tummy insulation I have! 

Amyg, where has DH been to have extremes of weather? Glad he is on his way back! Sounds like Helena is going great guns in there if bump is expanding!! Did you find a class in the end? 

Zb, how is yoga? It's great that it's a class for your dh too!

Membas, can I ask, how are your energy levels since Olivia arrived? Is bf tiring? 

AJ, we haven't fogotten you! Hope you are doing ok!

Sweetpea, hope you are recovering well! How is life off bedrest and as a new mum?

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

Just briefly stopping by while Bethany snoozes :)

Hoping you are all well. So glad to see all the lovely tickers shooting up into second and third tris - go ladies!!

Fairybabe - I felt first movements at 15 wks iirc and then very little for ages but by 28 weeks it was very obvious and very regular :) DH felt baby at 19wks so it did come and go.

All is well here. Don't get a min to myself lol but I love it. Bethany is thriving and such a little beauty - its hard sometimes not to just stare at her ;)

- Dinah


----------



## membas#1

fairy--bf is tiring! but worth it. my energy is ok--some days i am wiped, others not so bad--you just get used to it, and i nap if i can on the longer days if she goes down for a nap. but overall its ok. 

dinah glad things aew going well for you and bethany!

hope everyone is good


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone OK going to do a wee update while Luke is asleep ...

We are doing great. I remember my mum saying before I had Luke that I knew my life was going to change but I wouldn't understand just how much until he was here and it is true ! I love it but you just don't get a minute to yourself ! I think Luke is going through his 2nd growth spurt and as I am breastfeeding it means I spend a lot of my day sitting on the sofa feeding. My mum never breastfeed so I have to keep explaining to her that it is normal etc as she keeps saying I maybe I should give him a bottle then I know how much he is getting and that no one can help me if he is breastfeeding etc etc After his last growth spurt she has calmed down a bit but he is very hungry again this week so we will see what she this time :) 

I wouldn't really say we have a routine yet but we have managed to get him down to sleep at about 11pm most nights so that is good. On the whole he has been a good sleeper taking about a 4 hour and a 3 hour sleep at night which is great ! He is also a very contented baby and so far has had no colic etc He mainly cries when he is hungry which is easy enough to fix ! :D 

I have been getting out and about a bit but haven't managed to get myself organised enough to go to mothers and toddlers or baby massage yet as I never know what time I will be dressed in the morning. 

DH and I are besotted with our little man and I have taken over 500 photos so far :) Luke gets 1 bottle a day in the late evening of either formula or expressed milk which DH usually feeds him. We started using bottles when I was having trouble breastfeeding and the health visitor says it is great that he will take both as some babies wont so we are continuing with 1 a day so he will take them if DH or family are looking after him and I am out although the longest I have left him so far is 1 hour with DH when I went to the supermarket :)

Luke and I met up with some of the other mums and babies from our NCT anti natal class the other week which was great and we all swapped stories. Hopefully we are going to make it a regular thing and we might even do baby massage together.

We have our 6 week check on Friday and I can't believe how fast time has flown ! 

I can't think what else we have been up to but I am happy to answer any questions from the mummies to be . 

Here are a few more piccies the last one is from today (He has had 3 outfits on today so far due to various mishaps :))

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227925_10150182345786848_513146847_7196550_1240078_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227018_10150182346261848_513146847_7196551_2959364_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226249_10150182345671848_513146847_7196549_6907241_n.jpg


----------



## zb5

Nice to see you Dinah! I hope to see more pics of Bethany soon - I'll have to check your journal in case you posted any. :)

Fairy, I've been feeling movements for about 3 weeks I think, but they are still pretty irregular. Sometimes I won't feel them for a whole day, especially if I've been active. When I had my sneak peak ultrasound last week, she saw baby kicking away but I wasn't feeling anything. I don't know if it was the position or just that they weren't the biggest kicks?

I haven't gotten particularly tearful, but I have been making DH do lots of stuff for me. Giving me his jacket, carrying heavy things, etc. I also can't seem to open any jars or bottles on my own! So I think I may be being a bit whiny... oh well.

Last night was my graduation ceremony, it was great! More people should have their ceremony before actually finishing, it should be good motivation to actually get everything done. :) We just dropped my sister off at the airport this morning. Then we leave for our trip to visit my potential new job on Thursday. We get back on Sunday and on Monday have our 20 week ultrasound. Busy busy busy!

It looks like I will almost definitely accept the job offer. I've negotiated a start date of March 1, which will give me a little less than 5 months at home with the baby. We've decided tentatively to try to move Sept 1, I'd be 34 1/2 weeks. This will give me a total of 6 months off of work. I'd rather work right up to my due date, but I'd also rather move beforehand, so it was a tough decision. We still might delay the move if I have some complications nearer the end that would prevent traveling. We'll see. It is really nice that plans seem to be taking shape though!

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well! :D


----------



## zb5

Oh, he is SUCH a cutie carbafe! It is great that he is a contented baby too. I hope my baby can learn from him!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, your son's gorgeous!!! And it's good to hear you're getting on so well! Did you struggle at all trying to establish breastfeeding?

Zb5, congrats on graduating! Will we get a picture of you in your robe? I think your plan for moving sounds ideal. I know the feeling of wanting to keep working right up to the end but I bet by the time your move comes along you'll be glad to be off. Plus it'll give you time to start feeling at home in your new place and get things ready for baby. I know we always tend to demand more than we should of ourselves (don't we Membas? ;)) but you should really allow for some time to recharge. Between pregnancy, your phd and the move, you really do deserve a break!


----------



## zb5

Thanks Amygdala! I've been thinking the same thing about not expecting too much from myself. I found myself getting really upset while negotiating my start date because I'm feeling overwhelmed with all the changes and am afraid of overburdening myself. My upsetness was pretty irrational though, as they have been very accommodating! But somehow I got it in my head that they were going to make me start Feb. 1, which would mean I would have less than 4 months at home with baby, and that totally freaked me out. March 1 makes me feel much better, although I have no idea what to expect so in a way it's completely arbitrary.

Hopefully our baby will be a good sleeper and love both the boob or pumped milk from DH in a bottle, which will make life easier...


----------



## membas#1

carbafe--what a gorgeous boy you have there! glad things are going well and i know all too well those days of nursing all day! :) great to hear from you

ZB, March 1 does sound like a good start date. I can see how you'd be overwhelmed right now! lots going on. Hang in there and don't get too stressed. Congrats on the graduation!


----------



## Coco14

Um... think I may be pregnant! Peed all over the 1st one so thought I should discard it (the stronger 1) then did another and it was more faint. OH went straight to shop and got more, going to hold my pee for a few hours thn test again. I'm shaking and crying, in total shock. I can't completely bring myself to believe it yet so if I get another pos then it may sink in!
 



Attached Files:







may 003.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









may.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Coco!!!! Congratulations!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​Im so happy for you! And what a beautiful strong :bfp:! I can only imagine how you're feeling right now! I know I was a huge grinning, crying mess when we got our bfp this time around. :D Enjoy it! It's probably going to take a few days to sink in anyway... Any idea whether they'll keep a closer eye on you in the first few weeks seeing as you conceived on clomid? If not, I totally recommend a private early scan. Makes the time pass much quicker... Either way, congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to you! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Wow, congrats Coco!!!!!!!!!!! Those are great lines! :happydance:

I agree with Amygdala, an early scan can make you feel so much more at ease. I would recommend around 8 weeks maybe? I was lucky and had one at 6 weeks and one at 10 weeks. And with Clomid, who knows, you may have more than one in there???

Anyway, congrats, big happy hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks so much amy! :D I feel really wierd! I'm not sure, I have to let the clinic know if/when but don't know what happens then!
I'll cal the docs tomorrow.


----------



## Coco14

Thank you zb! oooh more than one!! Yeah an early scan makes sense, thanks :)


----------



## Fairybabe

OMG!!!! SOOOOOOOO happy for you Coco!!!! Yeah!!! Those eggs just needed a wee shove from the clomid!!! You must be on cloud 9!! And those are really good pink lines! No disputing those!

Enjoy!!! I second the early scan advice!! Soooo reassuring.

Sooo happpy for you. 

Fairy x


----------



## Dinah

:happydance: What wonderful news!!! Perfect lines, a strong little beanie in there for sure - Congrats coco!!


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations CoCo !!!!!! Good work eggies !!! Those lines are lovely and strong !

Fairy I did have a bit of trouble with BF to begin with. Luke would cry and scream and fuss at the breast for a long time before latching. I think the worst time it was 1 1/2 of trying to get him to latch before he started feeding. It was very frustrating as he would then feed really well once he finally attached which is what helped me preserve when he would be screaming. The one good thing about Luke being in the neo natal was that I got lots of one on one BF support - although no one could really figure out why he would get so upset and then suddenly decided to start feeding. They kept reminding me that we were both still learning and that if I was tense and stressed he would sense it and I should stay calm. (Easier said than done at 4am when your baby is clearly starving and has been screaming for over an hour ! I got quite upset) I was ready to quit after about 2 1/2 weeks I think that was the hardest point and the best decision we made was to feed him formula for his two night feeds as it meant I could get him feed and then we both got back to sleep without feeling completely stressed (everything is always worse at night !) I kept feeding him myself during the day and then I just remember one day putting him to my breast and then looking down in surprise that he had gone on with just a few bobs of the head ! 

Now it seems like a lifetime ago already and he is a great feeder now ! It is true that it is the least natural natural thing in the world at the beginning and it really is a learning process. (Unless of course you are lucky !) I kept reading things and being told by people it got easier but it is hard to believe when your going through it but I am glad now I kept going. 

After you get settled all you have to deal with are the growth spurts lol hehe all fun and games in the BF world


----------



## membas#1

congrats coco!!!! great lines fantastic news!!! this thread is gonna have so many great mommies and lovely babies!!! so exciting!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay! Coco! Congratulations!


----------



## zb5

Coco, have you called the doctors? Do you know if you will get an early scan? Congrats again!

lilmac, look at you 16 weeks already! When will you find out the gender? The more I look at my ultrasound images and video, the more I think :blue:. But we should know more next Monday! My parents are on vacation in Switzerland and my mom told me not to buy any t-shirts or onesies. Uh-oh! I think she has been shopping... baby may look like a little advertisement for Switzerland tourism!


----------



## Coco14

Hehe thanks ZB! Not called them yet, have a day off tomorrow and think I will take Friday 'sick' so will definately be at the docs before the end of the week :)
Ooh swiss onesies! Fun!


----------



## lilmackate

they wont do an ultra sound till 20weeks :( so mid june and I will for sure be finding out :) I hate not knowing. How exciting that you'll know soon! Yay for presents that's the best!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, well I will wait patiently until mid June to find out what you're having!

I just had a hormonal moment. DH and I were late to our prenatal yoga class by 1 minute and they had already locked the doors so we had to just turn around and go home. Then at home, the cat was on my lap and DH bumped into something. Anyway, it freaked the cat out and she ran and scratched up my thigh. It hurt, but not too bad, but I just started bawling and told DH it was all his fault! Poor thing, he didn't mean to do anything and he actually banged his knee up too. Phew. Stupid yoga - it is the most relaxing thing when you actually get to do it, but getting to the class by 6pm on a weekday is super stressful!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: for zb!


----------



## zb5

Thanks, I think I just needed to vent a little bit! I have now forgiven both DH and the cat. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, zb, I know the feeling. Nothing worse than having to hurry and getting stressed when you're emotional anyway. Glad you've forgiven DH and cat though. I think this whole pregnancy thing must be scary for our men sometimes. I know mine takes such good care of me and does everything to make me happy. And when I still get upset (which thankfully isn't all that often though), you can just see the helplessness in his eyes, not knowing how to make it better. He really is a star. And it's good to hear that other OHs on here are equally supportive! Can't wait to see if your little man stays a little man on Monday!

Coco, check out your ticker! Loving it!!! :thumbup:

Lilmac, boo to waiting another 4 weeks to find out! Can't wait to see if my hunch is right. But at least you have something not-too-far-off to look forward to and hopefully you'll have some first movements to keep you entertained in the meantime. Have you told your boys about the baby yet?

Fairy, what about you? You're planning to find out, aren't you? Any idea when?


----------



## zb5

Coco, I love the ticker too!! I love the blue/teal color. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Love the ticker Coco!!

Lilmack, we are in the same boat. I have my scan on 15th june! And yes amyg/zb, we will be finding out the gender! Had a good chat with DH on sunday and we have both agreed now. So that's that. Phew!

Zb, with you on the hormonalness! I had a moment on sunday, because I realised the kitchen sink was grimy. Made me say "how can we bring a baby into the house if the kitchen isn't clean!!!" Cue copious sobbing. DH just cuddled me. Poor man. 

Carbafe, thanks for the bf info! It's good to hear the reality and be better prepared for potential probs. And how to overcome them. 

Had my 16wk check up with the midwife yesterday. It took about 10mins. She aslked I was ok, told ne all my diff bloods had come back without problems detected, good iron, checked my bp, dipped a stick in my pee and that's it. No tummy measurements or doppler, which wad a little disappointing. But great that all seems well. Came home and used my own doppler and got the hb sooooo clear. I love that doppler. 

Coco, have your feet touched back to earth yet? Any symptoms?? 

Membas, loved latest pics of Olivia in your journal.

Sweetpea, hope all is well with you?

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys, I was ridiculously excited about my ticker!! It is starting to sink in now, still can't bring myself to throw out the tests!! I've just been wondering around saying to myself 'I'm pregnant, WTF'! I started to see it like winning the lottery, you think you have a chance but you don't really believe you caould be that lucky!
Felt a bit more real when my b/f came down the stairs with a big box full of treats that he had been gathering for me! there were a bunch of lilies, a leg rest, a lantern, 2 boxes of chocs, lots of health foods to snack on, 6 boxes of pregnacare vits, bubble bath and decaf tea and coffee! :D so cute!

Uh symptoms, bbs are killing me, had to wear bra to bed last night. and cramping still. I have a very bad back anyway but I have noticed it worsen over the past few days, I have a slipped vertebrae so that could be a challenge later on, to say the least!

I am off to the studio today to photograph my b/f's pregnant sister! She wants some bump photos for a father's day present :) this keeping a secret malarky is hard work!!


----------



## zb5

Ooooh Coco, I still haven't thrown out my tests! They've started to look a bit grimy with age... :haha: I remember the beginning was sooo hard trying to keep it secret. But the alternative is everyone asking "how are you feeling" every 10 minutes, so there is an upside to having a secret! :)

Glad to hear all of you have such sweet DH's. My wedding rings have started to get tight on my finger, and when we were in the car yesterday DH asked if I wanted a nice chain to wear them around my neck. I said yes, and he turned into the next parking lot to go to the jewelry store! I said, "You mean RIGHT now?" and made him turn around! He is a wonderful guy... someday I will have to repay him for this time. Oh wait, going through labor will probably be enough. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

i still have my pg tests! :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

What is your hunch amy? :)

Coco I'm so happy this happened for you first round of clomid my bubs is a clomid baby too! :)

So I am hoping for a girl lol I've even prayed for it but God knows best so could be a another boy however I had a bad dream and awoke feeling so guilty....
I dreamed during labor I blacked out and woke up 3 days later and asked my mom "what did I have?" Shes said "a boy" I said "oh noooooo!" Then I began to cry.... Sob 
lol I woke up and felt so mad at myself I didn't realize how badly I want that girl but I can't imagine acting like that if it's a boy... I love my boys and little boys are so special.... Anyways I was disturbed by that dream.


----------



## membas#1

i'm sure if you have a boy lil you'll be thrilled, but i can see how you would want a girl. i would want a girl too if i already had boys...no shame in that. either way you know you'll love your baby-- :)


----------



## membas#1

:happydance: olivia slept 10-2, 2:30-6:30, and 7-830 (in my bed the last hour and pretty restless)...but she's gone 2 nights now where she's only waking twice to feed around 2 & 6! I'm more rested, she's more rested and we are all happier because of it! :) She's also napping really well in the day. 

Perhaps it's a growth spurt and will be short lived, but I'll take it!


----------



## lilmackate

That's such a good feeling membas I remember those days and then baby sleeps and wow the sleep makes such a difference!


----------



## zb5

lilmac, I totally understand about wanting a girl. At first I really wanted a boy, then changed my mind and wanted a girl. Then DH started really wanting a girl... well, it got really complicated so that in the end we didn't care that much! But ultimately I really want one of each, so for the next one I think I will care a lot more. I'm sure in the end you will be very happy with whatever you get. I would want a girl too, but on the other hand 3 boys would have so much fun together!

membas, that is great about Olivia sleeping more at night!

Well, I visited the site of my job offer today and met my future boss, etc. It was really good - not perfect, but really good. DH and I have decided I will take the job. I thought I would anyways, but now it's official! I just have to send in my official acceptance letter. Whew!


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great news ZB! So, any idea when you will move? 

And yes what lovely DH's we all have! Coco your man is clearly so excited too! 

Coco, as for the sore boobs, you have my sympathy! Mine were sore for ages but now it's just the nipples! That said, they've grown again!! Off bra shopping tomro!

Lilmack, I kind of secretly want a boy first, but not toooo worried either way especially as am sure it's a girl. Am sure we will just fall in love with whatever gender comes out!

Sooo tired this morn, despite a lovely lie in! However given our bubs are growing 8million brain cells a minute that's understandable! Learnt that from Inside the Human Body that's on BBC1 at the moment. Amazing series. Me and DH watch it and feel v clever at what we are cooking!

Have a good weekend everyone!

Fairyx


----------



## zb5

My thoughts about gender were that I wanted a boy first because older brothers are so cool and I always wanted one myself. So did DH in fact (he had an older sister instead...). On the other hand, if I could only have one gender, I'd pick girls over boys. So if I have a boy, at least our family will have an older brother. If I have a girl, at least I know I get a girl! I'm sure all of these opinions will evaporate once we have our kids and see how our family works together. I'm sure it will go nothing as expected and my original opinions will seem silly. :)

Fairy, the current plan is to move around Sept 1, so I will be 34/35 weeks. I asked my doctor her advice and she said under normal circumstances not to travel past 36 weeks. But if I have complications such as placenta previa or preterm labor then I shouldn't travel before then either, so then we would have to wait until after the baby. We'll see. I'm really looking forward to my scan on Monday and hopefully hearing that everything is FINE.

Okay, well DH and I are off to explore the area around my new job and look for nice neighborhoods to live in!

Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend. :)


----------



## Coco14

Hope you are all taking it easy. Spent the day at Woodlands, I'm knackered! Looking forward to shopping for comfy bras!!


----------



## membas#1

congrats zb!

typing over sleeping baby, more later


----------



## carbafe

ZB great news about the job.

It is so exciting seeing all the tickers marching on ! When is our next Thread baby due ? Amy are you next ?

Well we have had a busy weekend Luke attended his first ever party for his cousin Jessica. I am not sure if you remember but she was the little girl who had meningitis when she was 3 weeks old and we were all told to expect the worst. Well she defied all the odds and is doing brilliantly and we were all so happy to celebrate her first birthday yesterday. Here are a couple of pics. The party was princess themed so Luke was a little prince

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228299_10150187057481848_513146847_7234042_4191711_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226939_10150187059031848_513146847_7234054_4001047_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230539_10150187061926848_513146847_7234079_6618309_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248894_10150187056861848_513146847_7234038_4962387_n.jpg


----------



## Coco14

Lovely photos Carbafe, you look great :) Glad to hear about Jessica too.

It's been a hectic few days so I'm off to bed with hot cocoa and baby book!


----------



## membas#1

oh glad to hear jessica is doing so well! luke looks mighty handsome too! 

yes--who is next on our thread to have a baby? i think it is amy...

we had a rough night--well, i just ended up frustrated at every little noise the dog and husband were making as olivia was in a very light sleep (unusual for her, usually she does not wake with sound). i guess she slept but not til after 11 i think...i slept with my hand on her and she moved a lot, but she did settle. today she's a bit cranky...wants to sleep and eat for the most part. i sure hope we are not about to see a swapping of days and nights for sleep. ugh.

she's asleep right now in the ergo on me. i've been doing chores, ate lunch, walked around the neighborhood for the last hour or so and she's snoozing away on me. i do love that--and they say that if you don't want babies to confuse night and day to have them nap in environments that are somewhat active/noise/light etc...well she normally naps in our room in dark with white noise swaddled, just like she sleeps at night--so we are trying this today...

hope you are all well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Carbafe such lovely news re Jessica! You and Luke look terrific! 

I thing it's Amyg, ZB, me and Lilmac, then Coco!! All v exciting.

DH and I took a wander around mothercare today for a browse. Ended up buying a mobile for the cot, some stickers to decorate the nursery walls and the cutes soft toy doggy! Picked out a baby bouncer and floor playgym to ask for from brothers/friends who want to get us stuff. Got a lady to explain breast pumps and nappies and generally got quite excited! 

Btw, anyone have/had really itchy sore tender nipples??? 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I did for a while and can't recommend Lansinoh nipple cream highly enough! If you buy it on amazon it's a lot cheaper than in the shops (same goes for bio oil and prenatal vits). I only used it 2 or 3 times before the itching went away but I hear IRS great for breastfeeding later on. 

Zb5, what a lovely update on baby Jessica! She looks so cute in her dress! And your little boy is a very handsome prince!

Membas, I hope it's not a sign of things to come and Olivia was just having an off night. Separating night from day makes sense I guess, so fingers crossed that'll help you!

Coco, any early symptoms yet? If you're not feeling nauseous yet, this is a great time to eat all or favourite foods, cause you might not eat anything but saltines for a while. :haha:

AFM, I've had a very tired day. Was at a gig last night and got home around 1am and I can definitely tell it was past my bedtime. Was good to get out though, I guess we won't have that many opportunities in the months (years I guess!) to come. Can't believe I'm next. :D It feels like quite a long time to go but putting it like that makes it move a bit closer. I just can't wait to meet her now!


----------



## Coco14

Amygdala said:


> Fairy, I did for a while and can't recommend Lansinoh nipple cream highly enough! If you buy it on amazon it's a lot cheaper than in the shops (same goes for bio oil and prenatal vits). I only used it 2 or 3 times before the itching went away but I hear IRS great for breastfeeding later on.
> 
> Zb5, what a lovely update on baby Jessica! She looks so cute in her dress! And your little boy is a very handsome prince!
> 
> Membas, I hope it's not a sign of things to come and Olivia was just having an off night. Separating night from day makes sense I guess, so fingers crossed that'll help you!
> 
> Coco, any early symptoms yet? If you're not feeling nauseous yet, this is a great time to eat all or favourite foods, cause you might not eat anything but saltines for a while. :haha:
> 
> AFM, I've had a very tired day. Was at a gig last night and got home around 1am and I can definitely tell it was past my bedtime. Was good to get out though, I guess we won't have that many opportunities in the months (years I guess!) to come. Can't believe I'm next. :D It feels like quite a long time to go but putting it like that makes it move a bit closer. I just can't wait to meet her now!

Still big sore bbs! twinges in uterus every now and then, tired and hungry! I'm quite used to the nausea, for some reason I get it most days for years now. Not looking forward to actually vomiting though :/

You must be exhausted, what kind of gig?


----------



## membas#1

Coco--here's hoping you won't vomit! I never really did. Came close a few times and had head in toilet, but never did. Mostly the heat of the summer during first tri would make things worse for me. Not sure what the weather is like where you are, but try to stay cool, it helps :)

It's 4:30am and Olivia has NOT woken up to eat. She ate between 8:00-9:00 (lots of feeding that hour) and a comfort suckle around 9:45 for a few minutes, and asleep at 10:00. I'm awake before she is! I guess I'll go back to sleep. Been awake an hour cuz my body is so used to waking up.

Going out to run errands/have lunch by myself later...DH is on duty with Olivia. I'll pump a bottle in case he needs it and off I'm gonna go for some much needed self time :)

As for Nipple Cream--not sure if you can get it but the Earth Mama/Angel Baby brand is SO GOOD! Also their baby butt balm works wonders on Olivia. It's based in Olive oil and has all sorts of good stuff in it. It's expensive but I've barely used any so far...when Olivia gets red bottom, i put some on and it clears up in a day or two. The nipple balm worked wonders for me in those few weeks, and i felt like since it was olive oil based if olivia suckled after i put it on, not a huge deal. Just putting that out there if you want to try something else. :)


----------



## Coco14

Well we aren't lucky enough to have decent summers so hopefully I'll be OK!
Wow 4.30!! Get back to sleep! Enjoy the 'you time' :)


----------



## membas#1

i am calling it a milestone even if it doesnt last or happen again....olivia slept 10-5 without waking! then 530-8! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Aww yay membas! Olivia is so cute!


----------



## zb5

Yay membas! That is a big milestone, even if it doesn't happen every night. Coco, I agree, heat makes ms way worse so make sure to stay cool. I never vomited either, just had nauseous feelings for a while.

Hey Shey, how's it going?


----------



## lilmackate

Zb....when is your us? :)


----------



## zb5

2 hours or so!!


----------



## Shey

hey zb! good luck with your U/S! Im ok have been so nauseated for the past few days

Kate how are you doing?


----------



## Coco14

That is good news Membas! :)
Good luck ZB, exciting!


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, looks like the world is ending after all! Around here anyway... Our neighbours have quite a big cherry tree which has just been blown over!!! Actually just blown over, gone! I just hope that our roof doesn't take too much damage, can't really afford that just now. Oh and that the car will be ok, as that's parked near some pretty big trees. But at least DH and the cat are safe inside with me so I don't need to worry about them. The cat's been complaining though, he's not amused by the weather. And he seems to think that it's our fault so he was very vocally complaining for a while and has now taken to sulking instead. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

sounds like quite a storm to be taking out trees....

ZB, good luck with US. Can't wait to hear back.

I've just pumped 3 oz. for DH so he can feed Olivia if need be...I'm about to head out for errands and some ME time :) for a few hours. Oh so nice! I"m kind of giddy--silly as it sounds. I've been in such a great mood today--baby slept great and I get time to myself to do some errands/shopping/eat lunch whatever I want :)

Shey--good to hear from you..haven't seen you post in a while! How are things with Scott?


----------



## zb5

Okay, back from my ultrasound. We are definitely, definitely having a BOY! She told us within 5 seconds of plopping down the ultrasound probe! :) And everything else looks completely normal and healthy, it was pretty uneventful actually. Except that baby was moving aaaaaalllllllll over the place. :)

Amy, hope the weather doesn't get too crazy for you and your roof is fine! We had some crazy wind yesterday on our flight, the plane was moving all around during the landing.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay for a boy congratulations!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, yay for your little boy! :happydance: Big brother sorted! ;) And good to hear that all is well in there too!

Membas, how nice you're having such a good day! Enjoy your me-time!

Everyone else, how are you doing? All bumps and babies happy? 

Coco, you'll have to dig out the list and add your due date! Any idea what's happening with appointments/scans yet?


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay ZB!!!! So happy for your boy and that all is well!!!

And hurrah Membas for getting decent sleep and some you time! Olivia is very impressive with her sleeping! 

Amyg, that storm sounds scary. Been watching it on the news. Stay indoors girl!

Shey! Good to see you girl! How are things?

Coco, I never actually puked either. Came close a few times but thankfully it didn't happen. Just rest when you can, the exhaustion can be amazing. Keep taking your prenatals and just do the best you can with food. 

Felt some stronger flutters today, which made me smile. Just over 3wks til scan!

Congrats again zb!!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

yay for boy zb!!!! congrats!!

well took myself to lunch, post office and target, all in about 2 hours--put olivia down right when i left but i guess she woke up within a few min screaming. dh had to take her on a walk and she was ok but didnt nap really so now i am nursing a cranky baby and hoping she will nurse herself to sleep--and if so i am gonna nap with her


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 congratulations on joining Team :blue: :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Yey for a boy ZB! :D

I can't wait to feel movements Fairy!

Hi Amy, got an internal scan on June 9th, can't wait. I need a prefessional to confirm that I'm actually pregnant! Dreamt last night that I could see an actual little boy in there, with clothes on!! Just teeny! Crazy!


----------



## Shey

Yay for boy Zb!

Fairy and membas things are going well with me and Scott. We have already started trying for our first together. He adores my son and my son calls him daddy, which I think is cute. Tomorrow is our 4month anniversary so I will be with him most of the day. 

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well! Sorry been a bit MIA but it's been hard to get on my mom's computer. I can usually sneek on for a lil bit, since my laptop was stolen. :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls! Finally am getting a few moments from time to time to hop on here :D 

Sounds like everyone is doing great - yay for all the bumps and babies doing well!

Birth story is in my journal, must warn it's a long one though :wacko:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh SweetPea, little Thomas is such a charmer! He looks so awake and alert as well in your avatar. I must go to work now but will read your birth story tonight. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Coco14

Glad all is well Sweetpea, little Tommy is so cute! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Coco! How u doin? What news re early scans etc?

Am fine, having my usual 2pm wave of exhaustion. Loving nipple cream. And got bio oil half price on amazon too! Ok, tmi alert; anyone get lots of watery vaginal discharge? Thought had peed myself the other day! 

Amyg, lilmack, zb, how you all doing? 
Shey, how's life?
Membas, love reading your journal.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooooh I moved a flower!!! Am on the middle one now!! Yay!


----------



## Amygdala

Wow Fairy, nearly half way! That's crazy! The discharge thing is normal. For me it changed a lot, every few weeks or so. But as long as it's not weird colours or smells (sorry, tmi I know) it's all fine apparently. Any sign of that second trimester glow for you yet? Lilmac, how about you? Are you nausea-free yet?

AFM, just came home from another midwife appointment. Little girl is still measuring slightly ahead (but within normal range) and currently lying head down and with her back to my left. Made me smile because for days I've been telling DH that my bump has dropped and there's a bump in the bump on the left. :) Also had blood taken for iron and sugar levels. For some reason I'm really paranoid that they'll diagnose me with gestational diabetes, even though I have absolutely no reason to believe that, other than being a bit more thirsty than usual and baby measuring a bit big. But I guess at least I'll know in a week or so...


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--yeah that extra wetness is totally normal :) it does make one feel like you peed yourself :haha:

Amy--I bet your GD test will be just fine! I remember fearing the same cuz they kept telling me she was measuring bigger/ahead and was going to be a big baby etc...That's nice that she's head down. Olivia was head down from the get go and pretty well stayed that way. Hope your LO stays head down! Wont be long now and there will be new babies in our group coming left and right! So exciting!!!

We had a good day--I had acupuncture again and DH stayed home with Olivia. I dont' go out often without her, so this was my 3rd acupuncture appointment since she was born. I do love it. I really relaxed today and fell asleep. :) Felt so good. Hoping for a bit more rest tonight than we got last night. Wasn't a bad night--she was just restless and fed more often than she has been. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## zb5

Good luck with the blood tests Amygdala! I bet you don't have diabetes though.

membas, I like the new profile pic!

AFM, we've been really busy and now I am TIRED! Last night we cooked dinner for our friends with a 3 week old. It was fun but the baby slept the WHOLE time we were there and we didn't even end up holding him! Tonight I've had a very relaxing evening and now will go to bed. Another busy day tomorrow, but a fun one. Yoga, followed by visiting a friend, followed by poker night with other friends.

Today I swear I saw LO's movements from the outside. :) They're very subtle, and hard to tell apart from my breathing movements and a blood vessel pumping movements. But I can tell because they're more sudden and not in rhythm with the rest of my body. Fun! :) I can't believe it, baby is almost 1 pound already.

Good night ladies! Have good weekends!


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, glad you are all doing well. Love the new pic membas.
Fairy, I'm doing good. Just feeling emotional past couple of days, and a bit down :(
Scan is June 9th :)


----------



## zb5

Yay for a scan on June 9th Coco! Hopefully that will make you feel better about everything. I had a rough time in the very beginning because I was so worried and felt like I had no idea what was going on in there. I felt a lot better after my first few scans though. :) Any nausea yet? I hope not!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks ZB, I'm fine. Was just having a funny 5 minutes with the reality setting in mixed with hormones! No nausea yet but it's normal for me to feel sick, wonder if I will actually vomit, sometimes I'd rather actually throw up than just feel sick!
Hope you are all doing well. x


----------



## zb5

I only ever felt nauseuous, and never felt that I'd rather vomit. (At least not during this pregnancy... I definitely know what you mean though!) I guess I am lucky... hope you get lucky too!

I'm doing some cleaning today and should really get some work done on my thesis. But instead I'm fantasizing about houses for us to move into! Silly really as we're not moving for months and any houses/apartments I look at now will probably be gone by the time we move. Ah well.


----------



## membas#1

Fantasizing about houses and moving is fun to do! I don't blame you :) I fantasize about moving and look at houses for sale in our area quite often :haha: And we don't have plans to do that for another year or so. But it's fun! 

Can't say I've been in a great mood the last few days. A bit of the blues I think. The weather doesn't help. We arent having a very warm spring and we still get these rainy days that the pacific northwest is known for, and I'm tired of them. We should at least only have 2 rainy days this week and the rest sunny in the mid 60's, but I'm ready for mid 70s so we can till the ground and get our garden in. 

Feeling a bit home bound--Olivia doesn't always nap so well on the go, so I have to really weigh if getting out is important or not...and today I deemed it important for my sanity so we went shopping. She was cranky and didn't sleep while we were out but we got home and she nursed and then slept from 4-7pm! That's a SUPER LONG nap for her. She went to bed at 9:30 which is about normal for her so it doesn't seem to have messed her up to sleep that late & long. Hopefully she sleeps until her normal morning time and doesn't get up super early. 

Anyways--just a bit of the blues. I told DH it's hard to get into my hobbies with her and I feel like I'm not doing anything--even though I'm taking care of our baby, feeding her cuddling her, cooing with her (our new fun time), and napping with her...it's a strange feeling though--I love doing it and love spending our days together but I get a little stir crazy--so today we did the shopping/retail therapy thing :) I feel a little better. Tomorrow I hope to work on her birth book/photo book....DH encouraged me to make a list of things I want to do and try to get some in (hiking, crafting, gardening etc...). So I'm gonna try. I'm gonna also try to walk or do my P90X workout videos each day...just to get the cardio back.

Thanks for letting me get that out. I hope you are all well. Who has the next scan? How are all the PG ladies feeling? and how are all the little babies doing? :)


----------



## zb5

membas, sorry you are feeling down. In a way it is a little relieving to me to hear that you are getting stir crazy. I have a fear that once the baby is born I will turn into a pile of goo with no other interests and just want to stay home with baby all the time! I am especially afraid that I will lose interest in work, which doesn't really make sense since I enjoy my job (although it is still a job). Anyway, maybe these are irrational fears and I apologize that your feeling down makes me a little relieved!

Hope you enjoy your projects. I haven't done anything with our "garden" this year either.


----------



## Coco14

:hugs: membas, hope your hobbies help you feel better.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Membas! I am already getting a little stir crazy but now that LO is three weeks we are able to get out and about a little bit now. We went to Target for about 30 mins yesterday and he was pretty good, just looked all around the entire time and only fussed once while we were waiting in line to check out - I was pleasantly surprised!

Hope everyone is well and all the bumps and babies are getting on great!


----------



## membas#1

olivia was super easy to get out of the house when she was younger, but right now she tends to fight it sometimes, but today i put olivia in her ergo at target/mall so i was able to not only get out of the house but i was able to get what i needed at target and then go down to kohls and look at cute baby clothes all with a content sleeping baby on me. didnt buy anything at kohls but they have some cute summer stuff out for the babies :) so tempting! i went to target to get a photo album so i could continue getting her baby photos in a book. today i finished her first book--it has all the ultrasound pics in order, her birth pics, some of our laboring pics and some notes from my family when we had our baby shower along with our baby announcement, and mine and her hospital bracelet. that was fun to finish putting together. :) anyways--nice to get out and nice that she was pleasant..even when she was awake she was content. she had a 2 hour nap before we went which helped!

feeling better today, but tired as olivia didn't sleep well last night. but she has napped well today so hoping tonight will be good. trying to get her last nap of the day in and then we'll start our nighttime routine of bath and lots of boob time :)

hope you are all well. quiet here.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi everyone!

Membas, I'm glad you had a good day! Will be crossing my fingers for a better night tonight as well!

Zb5, I have to admit I'm a little bit jealous of you getting to look at houses. We bought ours a year and a half ago and as nice as it is to be able to do pretty much whatever we want, I do sometimes get sad at the thought of not moving anywhere new for quite some time now. I LOVE looking at houses/flats. And I think it's good you're starting early. At least by the time you come to actually moving you'll have a pretty good idea of the market and of what you do and don't want. 

Coco, hope you'll be spared the actual vomiting. I did every day for a good 6 weeks or so and it was not fun. Sweetpea had it much harder than that still! But I think overall you're more likely to just feel a bit off for some time, so fingers crossed for that!

AFM, I know I've been a bit absent. That's due mostly to me well and truly arriving in third trimester now I think. I'm not even 30 weeks yet but I'm getting so uncomfortable. Been having lots of dizziness lately, coupled with back ache and hardly being able to breathe. Oh the joys! To top it off we have quite a bit of travel coming up in the next wee while. Four hours in the car on Thursday, 5 on Friday, 8 on Sunday, then 2 on Tuesday and 2 on Wednesday followed by a 2 hour flight and another 2 hours car journey and then the same back the way the following Monday. I get tired even thinking about it. :haha: It's also the last of our "big plans" before august though so I'll be able to rest a lot more in 2 weeks time. And then it's nearly time for mat leave!!! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Wow Amygdala, that is a lot of traveling! Hope you have lots of fun in between all the driving!

Looking at houses is fun. DH and I have agreed that it makes sense for us to look for a rental right now. But we are still fantasizing about buying a place... hey, we can dream! On the other hand, with a rental we get to fantasize about a new place in a couple years. :haha: We have been renting our current place for almost 6 years now and I've gotten pretty attached to it. I do think if we owned it we would have made some changes by now though. I think for our next place we will ask the landlords if we can paint, at least for the nursery. It should be fun!

Glad you had a good day membas. The album is a good idea. We have all of baby's ultrasound pics stuck on the fridge right now. They're starting to add up!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies!!!

Amyg, that's quite a schedule!! Hopefully you can snooze in the car if your DH is doing most of the driving. Hope the dizziness eases. Is your BP very low?

Membas, it's ok to have blue days. Your sleep is broken, you are on call for baby 24/7 and you can't really take a week off like you can from a job! You're doing a great job so the odd blue day or 2 is permitted! Definitely time to hit the shops and cheer yourself up!

Coco, the reality of the whole pregnancy thing is by turns exciting/scary/thrilling/beautiful/daunting/downright terrifying!!! I can have all those emotions within an hour!!! Hope you avoid the puking all togehter! 

AFM, well, a weird weekend. We visited DH's family and we had a gathering for his mum. All ehr local friends came and i was mortified when one fo them told me she heard we had trouble having babies and do didn't like to ask if my bump was a baby! Then she banged on about downs syndrome and how she wouldn't want a downs child. Dear GOD i nearly throttled her. Then another of the friends asked if i was being "better looked after this time". To cut a logn story short my mother in-law has spread our highly personal and painful information about our losses around the entire neighbourhood. I am LIVID. I didn't expect such info to leave the family. And to then be confronted with it at a party by women i've never even met??????????????????? DH had words with my MIL afterwards. The prob is it's tricky as she has serious health issues part of whcih has led to the onset of dementia. So it's kind of like she's losing social boundaries rather than deliberately spreading gossip, as this would not have been soemthing she would ahve done a decade ago. Either way, it really upset me and i was in floods afterwards. (not that serious onset of hormones had anything to do wtih it!). 

THe flip side of the weekend is that we visited some friends and they just gave us a whole load of baby stuff!!! Here's what we've come away with!!!:

car seat and base
mamas and papas pramette
baby bath and infant support
top and tail bowl
baby bjorn baby carrier
loads of newborn and up to 10lbs vests and sleepsuits
Some up to 3months
2 blankets
some bibs
3 bath towels with the litltle bit that goes on the head

How amazing is that!!!!!
It's great we ahve the pram as this means we have a parent facing pram for those first few months before the 3 wheeler we want to use on dog walks can really come in handy. 

Oh and the best high of the whole last week: On fri night i had just got into bed and i felt repeated little kicks! I managed to grab DH's hand and he felt a couple of the stronger ones!! Of course sun-today i had a total panic as i've only felt the v occaional "pop" and somtimes nothing, but thanks to the doppler i've managed to check all is well. I'm really looking fwd to the scan now. 2 weeks tomorrow!!

Hope all babies and bumps are doing well!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Oh Fairy, that is tough! Especially strange since early mc are so common, I'm sure there were women at the party who had had them as well, but didn't say anything.

And tough about your MIL and dementia too. My grandmother is having some dementia too and you never know which story you tell her will be kept in her memory permanently and which will be forgotten. When I was applying for jobs, she thought I had gotten a job teaching at a small college in Colorado, and why had't I started that job yet? I never even applied for a job like that. I think maybe I had mentioned that I might like to teach at a small college someday? And then she made up the Colorado part on her own? Very strange, and kind of embarrassing because she seems to think I am a bit delinquent for not taking that imaginary job. Then she will tell her friends about it as well... :wacko:

Anyway, great news about all the hand-me-down items! That is wonderful. I am afraid we won't get many because we are moving. I don't think friends here will want to give us stuff that we won't be able to give back at some point. And we only have a few friends in our new location. Oh well, we don't have too many friends with babies yet anyways. I think craigslist and ebay may be our new best friends!

Congrats on the kicks as well! It's a great feeling. I still have long stretches where I don't feel anything for a while though, so not to worry.


----------



## Coco14

Oh my goodness, can't believe you had to go through that! Must have been so awkward. But it's a shame if your MIL is ill.
I also can't believe that you aquired all that stuff! That's amazing :)

Awww I can't wait to feel the baby move!


----------



## membas#1

wow fairy--that's tough about MIL and what you experienced at the gathering. I'm sorry you had to go through that. Tough call if her mental health isn't 100%, but glad DH had some words with her to express how you all felt about that. :hugs:

amy-hope you are getting some rest.

hope everyone is well. olivia is waking up so i can't take time to write more but thinking of all :flower:


----------



## zb5

Have you ladies seen this video? It is a momma cat and her kitten sleeping together. Soooo cute!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0

Apologies if you've already seen it and/or aren't a fan of cat videos. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

yes i love that video--its very similar to how olivia and i sleep sometimes :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

That vid was soo cute... even DH went 'awww!' Thanks for the smile zB!


----------



## Coco14

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

AWWWWWWW!!! SOOOO cute!

Me and DH visited a solicitor this morning to draw up a will. Turns out once you get wed your old will (if you have one) automatically gets invalidated. So now we have Fairybaby on the way we wanted to make sure that if something happens to either or both of us then the other one and the kid(s) in the future are looked after. Very morbid talking to the solicitor about our prospective demise, but kind of reassuring to know that we've appointed guardians for our children in the worse case scenario and they will be protected. Has made us look into things like life insurance too. All rather too grown up!!!!

On a more jovial note i had loads of fun last night playing iwth the pram!! Took me ages to figure it out, how to go from pushchair to pram etc. It's currently sitting in our living room. Makes it seem more real to have some baby kit in the house at last!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my goodness how cute!!! I can't wait for cuddles with my own LO!

Fairy, sorry to hear about the awkward party. Thank god you're in a good spot with LO safely on his/her way now at least. Sorry to hear about your MIL's mental health as well. That can be so tough to deal with. We don't have any dementia in the family (yet) thankfully but my mum exhibits quite severe paranoia sometimes (literally everyone is out to get her) and I know how hard it is to remember that you can't judge someone like that and their actions with everyday standards. It's tough when you're hurt or annoyed but also know that they aren't fully responsible. Anyway, nice your day had an upside though and you got lots of baby goodies!


----------



## Shey

That is such a cute video zb! how are you feeling mami?

Fairy glad you are in a good spot with the LO. When do you find out what you are having? What are you hoping it is?

Amy, how are you doing missy? how are you feeling? not much long til you have your LO in your arms he/she is gonna be so cute.

Coco how are you doing girlie?

asfm: Ive been having symptoms for a week now.
-Nausea
-lower backaches
-sore boobs
-sore nipples
-having problems laying on my stomach
-tiredness
-hungry every couple hours


----------



## Fairybabe

Shey our scan is 2weeks today!!! Soooo looking fwd to finding out. Really not bothered now what baby is. I do feel it's a girl tho. Knowing me, if it's a girl I'll be pleased, but a bit sad it's not a boy. And if it's a boy I'll be a bit sad it's not a girl!! Just hope bubs behaves and doesn't keep legs crossed! 

Those are great symptoms Shey. When u gonna test? 

Fairy x


----------



## Shey

I hope your scan goes well Fairy. Im not sure yet. I think I'll wait and see if I get AF for this month. If I don't get it then I'll test.


----------



## carbafe

membas#1 said:


> Fantasizing about houses and moving is fun to do! I don't blame you :) I fantasize about moving and look at houses for sale in our area quite often :haha: And we don't have plans to do that for another year or so. But it's fun!
> 
> Can't say I've been in a great mood the last few days. A bit of the blues I think. The weather doesn't help. We arent having a very warm spring and we still get these rainy days that the pacific northwest is known for, and I'm tired of them. We should at least only have 2 rainy days this week and the rest sunny in the mid 60's, but I'm ready for mid 70s so we can till the ground and get our garden in.
> 
> Feeling a bit home bound--Olivia doesn't always nap so well on the go, so I have to really weigh if getting out is important or not...and today I deemed it important for my sanity so we went shopping. She was cranky and didn't sleep while we were out but we got home and she nursed and then slept from 4-7pm! That's a SUPER LONG nap for her. She went to bed at 9:30 which is about normal for her so it doesn't seem to have messed her up to sleep that late & long. Hopefully she sleeps until her normal morning time and doesn't get up super early.
> 
> Anyways--just a bit of the blues. I told DH it's hard to get into my hobbies with her and I feel like I'm not doing anything--even though I'm taking care of our baby, feeding her cuddling her, cooing with her (our new fun time), and napping with her...it's a strange feeling though--I love doing it and love spending our days together but I get a little stir crazy--so today we did the shopping/retail therapy thing :) I feel a little better. Tomorrow I hope to work on her birth book/photo book....DH encouraged me to make a list of things I want to do and try to get some in (hiking, crafting, gardening etc...). So I'm gonna try. I'm gonna also try to walk or do my P90X workout videos each day...just to get the cardio back.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that out. I hope you are all well. Who has the next scan? How are all the PG ladies feeling? and how are all the little babies doing? :)

Membas I know exactly what you mean. I absolutely adore Luke but sometimes it gets to bed time and I think "I didn't get to actually do anything today" and I feel it is a little claustrophobic if that makes sense. The other night my DH said he would do the dishes etc after dinner and I said I would rather he gave Luke his bottle and played with him for a bit as that way he gets quality time with Luke and I get to do something else even if it was just doing the dishes ! :haha:

One advantage I have is that Luke sleeps a lot when I am out which is great for getting to the supermarket or yesterday when I got to go shopping for the first time and now have a pair of jeans that fit me properly ! :) But he is not as good at sleeping when we are home which means I never feel like I get a handle on the washing, cleaning, dishes etc

God bless the internet and cable TV as at least you can watch while yo BF or go online if you get a 10 min break and do something different.

I think it is one of those things that will get easier as LO get older and has more routine or can sit and play on there own for a bit.

It is all made worthwhile though when you get those great big smiles :) and Luke has also started to laugh a little as well :) Not quite a full laugh but a wee chuckle :) It melts my heart !


----------



## membas#1

thanks carbafe. olivia used to nap great on the go, so i was getting out more before as she too wouldnt nap so well at home. now she has swapped that, but i have found the ergo carrier effective for inducing napping while i shop :)

i too will ask DH to have baby time while i volunteer to clean :) funny!


----------



## zb5

Funny about trading baby time for dishes! I hope DH and I can work as a team as much as possible, but I imagine at the beginning it will mostly be me because of breastfeeding, and he will still be working. Then we'll swap after 4-5 months when I go back to work. He better get some practice in before then though!

Fairy, good for you getting a will. It's one of the things on our list to do. So far I've gotten life insurance but DH hasn't yet. We've decided we both need it as neither of us could really afford to be a single parent. We could survive on one salary right now, but not if we had to pay for daycare too.

Shey, those are good symptoms! FX'd for you!

I'm feeling pretty good these days. I've just started to get some mild back pain though. I realized that now I always wake up in the same position I fell asleep in. I used to roll around a lot at night but apparently now I am too big and awkward. :haha: It's not too bad though.

Last night baby was kicking a ton while we were trying to watch True Grit. I kept looking down at my belly to watch him kick but DH wouldn't look because he was too into the movie! I finally paused the movie and made him watch. He got to see some kicks from the outside! They still just look like muscle twitches, can't pick out a foot or anything yet. The kicks were way over on my right side, I have no idea what position baby is in! The other problem was my boobs are so big now it was hard to see my belly over them! :haha: Pregnancy sure is interesting. :)

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## carbafe

OOO fxed for you Shey. 

I meant to say Membas do you know any other new mums in your area ? I have kept in touch with the other mums from my ante natal class and we have met up for tea a few times and it is great to share stories and chat. We are all starting baby massage on Monday as well which I am really looking forward to. 

Fairy can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks already ! and ZB so exciting about the kicks. I think the strongest kicks you feel are the feet and any more fluttery feelings are the hands. I think it gets more obvious as they get stronger.


----------



## membas#1

nobody with lo as young as mine but most of my friends have kids of various ages....my good friend who attended our birth has a 18 mo old. she will be finishing work soon for summer break so i am hoping to see more of her and her LO :)

another acquaintence just had a baby mid may so perhaps her and i should get to know each other better. otherwise would be nice to meet other moms with babies. i could go to birth to three group to try and meet but i am a bit shy. i am part of a fb group that is local moms who mostly practice attachment parenting...i'd say we practice bits and pieces of attachment style but not 100% (i babywear but not all the time etc) so i dont know--dont want tobe judged for not doing it 100%, but i know i could meet moms thru there. i should try huh?


----------



## Fairybabe

Shey, do I spot an engagement and wedding plans in your siggy?? Congrats!! How are the symptoms?

Carbafe, that's great you've formed a mum's group locally. That's what I'm really hoping for too. I've started chatting to a few girls at aquayoga who are similar bump stages, and it's so nice to be able to share our experiences.

Zb how lovely you can see bump moving! Apart from the massive kick episode a week ago, Fairybaby tends to do gentle wiggles and squirms. So poor DH hasn't got to share any more.

Ok. Here's a question. Libido. I truly haven't had one since I got preg. Anyone else similarly afflicted? DH is being so loving and patient but I feel bad for him as I feel so asexual right now. Any bright ideas?

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy, it might pick up as you progress. Mine ebbed and flowed and was definitely highest in 3rd tri. Glad DH is understanding and patient. 

I'm getting excited for your scan to see what you are having! Have we seen a bump pic from you yet? :)


----------



## membas#1

Shey--congrats on engagement!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, my libido has been pretty low for a while now. Recently I've been a little more interested, but I think it's most likely just because it's been so long and not because of any real increase in libido! Of course now that I'm interested, DH has been busy and not as interested. So no real action for us recently. I hope it picks up for us soon. I feel like he should be appreciating my giant boobies while he can! :D

membas and carbafe, I hope I can make some mommy friends when LO gets here! I'm kind of shy too so sometimes it's hard for me. Plus we will be moving to a new town. The ladies in my prenatal yoga class are all quiet too. Every group needs at least one really outgoing person to get things going!

Amygdala, Fairy, lil, bump pictures soon? I put one in my journal if you want to check it out. Can't believe I've gained 20 lbs! I keep checking the scale every day thinking it might have been a fluke. Nope. But if I gain almost 1 lb per week from here on out I should be around 35 lbs total by the end, and I'll be okay with that.

Amygdala, hope you are enjoying your trip!

Shey, how's it going??? Tell us more!


----------



## lilmackate

Shey! Congratulations on the engagement! :)

Fairy I have an urge but I'm way too tired to follow through lol! Guess what though..... My scan is also june 15! :)

Zb I will post a picture in another week...we are off to vacation tomorrow! Yay!

I hope everyone is feeling well sorry I'm all mia these days my boys keep me so busy :(


----------



## membas#1

lil, enjoy your vacation. can't wait for your scan too! so exciting with all the scans coming up and soon all the babies! :yipee:


----------



## Amygdala

Lil, where are you off to? I think spending time with your boys is THE best excuse for being mia here. How are you doing though? Is second trimester treating you well?

Fairy, I also sympathise with the low libido, especially early on. I don't know if this is a factor for you, but in first trimester I was definitely worried about harming baby. Knowing full well that it would be perfectly safe of course but I just had this really strong instinct to protect the whole region from any interference. I guess especially after having lost a pregnancy, that little bean just becomes the most important thing in the world and everything else is rather uninteresting. I have to say though that my DH struggled a bit with our lack of intimacy and, not wanting to pressure me, bless him, didn't say anything for weeks. He's not the type to push these matters so I think he felt quite neglected by the time we got to second trimester. I'm glad he told me in the end because I've found that my interest has actually returned, with some gentle persuasion. What I mean is that it might be a lot harder to get in the mood right now but if you keep making an effort and trying, it'll get easier and easier each time. I guess that was the case for me at least since my hang-ups seem to have been mostly psychological. But anyway, I wouldn't worry about it but make sure that you and DH talk and that neither of you secretly get frustrated at the situation. I'm guessing this sort of thing won't get easier once we all have screaming little people to look after either...

Re: Mummy friends. I know a few people with babies and toddlers but unfortunately none of them live close to me. One of my oldest, closest, best friends in the world is pregnant right now but she lives 1000 miles away. :( We talk on the phone about once a week though and it's great to be able to share this with her. I can't wait for our LOs to meet! Other than that I'm hoping to meet some people at antenatal classes (we've got 4 coming up in July) and then baby groups etc. At the moment I'm a bit apprehensive because it seems like all the new parents we see at appointments and out and about are either teenagers or proper "grown-ups" with great jobs and tons of money. No offense to either group but I just don't think we could relate very well. DH and I seem to somehow be between two worlds. Too silly and laid back to properly relate to those serious people who waited into their late 30s and now have it all worked out, financially and in parenting terms. And too sensible and principled (you might call it opinionated :haha:) to relate to the ones that have babies without any preparations like education, careers, making a home, finding your parenting philosophy etc. It's not an age thing by the way, it just seems to me that a lot of people are either far less prepared than we are or far more. I know that these fears are probably unfounded and I just need to open minded. But it can be hard when you spend your time in waiting rooms wedged in between the teenager that smells of smoke and is holding a bottle of iron bru and the woman in her 40s with the perfectly fitting maternity suit. Everytime there's someone my age or dressed in jeans but NOT holding a cigarette it makes my heart jump a little. Has only happened twice so far though... Anyway, sorry to go off on this rant, I guess this has been worrying me lately. With all my uni friends getting exciting jobs all over the world and all our old friends dotted all around the place I guess I'm just worried that parenthood might become a bit lonely.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, I talk too much...


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, if this has worked, there should be a 19wk bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







Peterborough-20110604-00037.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooops, i'm sideways! Not sure how i managed that! But still, bump pic is finally there! 

THanks girls for your replies re libido etc. That really helps. Amyg, i think you kind of hit the nail on the head. I was advised to pretty much abstain for first tri cos of the history of m/c. So that kind of put a "no Sex" idea into my head, which has been hard to shake. And what you said about the not wanting "interference" in that departmetn is so right. Well, anyway, it was the intimacy with DH that i most missed. So this morn, well, I thought i would make the effort. I wasn't in the mood to start with at all, but figured i'd try. And lo and behold, once actually getting on with it, well, i had a very nice time. SO maybe that is the answer like you say, just to get on with it, and hope the mood comes once you start. I do think there is a lot of psychological stuff going on for me to be honest. Trying to fully shake the fear that comes with 2 losses is hard. Don't get me wrong, i know that sex won't do any harm, but it's about letting go physicallyand emotionally i think. Day to day i am fine, and that doppler is a godsend. And now am getting movements that's reassuring too. Sooo can't wait to see Fairybaby at teh scan!!

Lilmac, have a fab holiday!!!!! Hope you are feeling super well now! 

Amyg, i know what you mean. Some of the girls at yoga are about 24, and i'm 35. But not at all sorted financially with definite ideas etc etc. Or a maternity suit! LOL! But when i said i was 35 a couple gave me a look like "how old?" Others are late 20s and totally fine. With me it's more about trying to find likeminded mummy friends. I think i will make a few through the aquayoga as i guess if you are interestd in something like that, that has to be a good common starting point. It is difficult though when you fall between stools. Shame we don't all live nearer! It would be great to get togehter for coffees or meals with our bumps and LO's!! When i win the lottery i will pay to fly us all to a common meeting point!!! I do sometimes fear being stuck int he house with just me, dogs i can't walk enough and a crying baby. I don't really know many people in our area since i moved here 2years ago. So i'm really planning on making the effort to foster relationships with the girls i've met so far and hope to meet on the antenatal course in sept. Or i will go nuts! Most of the mums around here are a heck of a lot younger, adn without wishing to sound bad, do not have the same outlook/values/aspirations etc as me and DH. There is definitely a lot to be said for living in an area with family/friends nearby. Fingers crossed we get to move next summer!! 

Coco....how are you doing? Any m/s hit yet? 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

aww great bump!!!!!!

and amy i know just what u mean...i think dh and i fall into that same category. fortunately i think there's a decent size niche of folks in that category where we live...i'm just not great at putting myself out there to meet them...it does help me that DH is not working full time right now so we have a lot of time with him at home, so even though i get stir crazy and a bit lonely at times, I think it would be far worse if he were working 5 days a week all day. But i do think it can be a little lonely. All my friends are working right now, can't just call them up mid day for hanging out--but i do try to make lunch plans once in while with them and see them after work. They are all busy with their home life/kids etc too...guess that's where meeting mommies who are at the same stage as you is nice, as they are likely home on maternity leave and you can get together mid day etc...

well we are hitting up the beach tomorrow i think--or shall i say today since it's 3:45am. will be nice to get out of the house for the day. we went to the park yesterday and spent the day walking around, smelling flowers and took a nice hike with sleeping baby. here's my fave shot of her from the park yesterday...

hope you all have a lovely weekend!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7514.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zb5

Nice bump Fairy! Those pants look comfy too. I only have 2 pairs of jeans that fit right now, and they are identical to each other so it's like only having 1 pair! Besides them I am in sweatpants all the time. :haha:

Amygdala and Fairy, I think I also have some unfounded fear of hurting the baby with sex, even without having any losses. I had so much spotting in 1st tri that worried me, and then it stopped, but once around 15 weeks I had a some red blood after sex. That freaked me out. :( I think we've only done it once since then, which is embarrassing... but everything was okay. So I just need to get back on the horse. (I've given some to DH too in the meantime, but just for him iykwim. Not very satisfying!). Glad you had a nice time this morning Fairy. :winkwink:

As for Mommy friends, I am a bit worried. Especially as our plan is that once I go back to work DH will be at home with baby. He's currently doing freelance work from home so he hopes to be able to fit in some work around baby. We'll see, we may end up with daycare or a babysitter part time as well. But I think it will be even harder for him! He already gets lonely now working from home. I imagine it'll only get harder as he works less and spends more time with baby. And I doubt there are very many other stay-at-home dads on the playground. I hope the mommies let him hang out with them!

Very cute Olivia pic membas! She's got great eyes. Have fun at the beach today!

Have fun on your vacation lil!

We are off to yoga again...


----------



## membas#1

zb your dh and mine could hang together as both will be SAHDs :)

no beach today--we all slept til noon! oops--too late to drive to coast but sleeping was nice!


----------



## zb5

lol! The sleep sounds nice too though. The weather is rainy here, definitely not a beach day for us.

And yay for SAHD's!

Well I finally got back on the horse and had my way with DH today. It was fun! We'll see how things go now. Maybe I won't want it again for another 3 weeks... :dohh:


----------



## membas#1

glad you got back on the horse so to speak ;)

we ended up taking a 2 hour walk down by the river since we slept too late for beach. it's 80 degrees here today--our first day out of 70s this year and we haven't even had too many day in the 70's for that matter. olivia slept for part of the walk, looked at trees for the other part, but didn't fuss at all. 

hope everyone is having a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooohooo 9 days to scan! Well, am about to go to sleep, so almost 8 really!! Not that I am in any way impatient!! Hehe. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Coco is it your scan on thurs? How u doin? 

How are all Mummys and mummys-to-be getting on? 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Oooooh Fairy, not long now! And 20 weeks is a GREAT time for a scan, I think that was my favourite so far. And it's about time for another outing in here, can't wait to see whether it's a fairygirl or a fairyboy!

We're just chilling at DH's parents' house at the moment. Off to see my family tomorrow. Then Friday we have a check-up over there including another scan. :happydance: I've heard that at this stage they tend to be a bit squashed in already and we might nit get a good view but I'm so excited anyway. And glad to have a proper check-up with a doctor looking at blood flow, fluid levels, baby's size and so on. Then Monday night we're heading back home and I'll sleep for a week!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg you are on your epic travel adventure aren't you?! The scan you will have sounds just great. At my 20wk scan i will for sure be asking if they have checked the length of my cervix, blood flow etc. And if not, why not!!! So excited to see Fairybaby. 

Get this for a turnaround....now DH is on board with finding out the gender, he wants us to have a name picked as soon as we know the gender!!!!! No pressure! We will keep the name secret until baby is born. If it's a boy then that's easy, we have a name all picked out cos of family names we like. As for a girl, well, it's hard to agree and i find it really hard to find one that i still like a few days later. I like it, and then i go off of it. So basically 8 days to sort it out!! LOL!!!!! Where did that come from eh?? 

Well, today I am nursing our sick labrador... he's not that ill really, just a tummy bug. Got woken up early this morning by whining, then when i left the bedroom could smell a not very nice aroma wafting up the stairwell. Went downstairs and there was dog diarrhoea all over the floor. Poor doggy was upset as we keep them locked in at night (if they go out in the garden at night they bark like mad each time a neighbour puts a light on). He knew he didn't want to go inside, but clearly couldn't hold it. Well, one advantage of being pregnant is that i decree it too dodgy on health grounds for me to go near sickly doggy dooes, so poor DH was summoned to clean it up! Not a pleasant start to teh day.. I'm trying to do a load of admin today, but our poorly hound is stuck to me like a limpet wanting cuddles. It's prob just a bug that will clear in a couple of days. He needs his mummy! Bless.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Hi Fairy, yey for your scan, not long at all! I hope you're feeling OK. Well done for remembering :) yep scan on Thursday at 9.30! I hope your dawg gets better soon.
Feeling OK, just feeling sick most of the day until late afternoon. Which my family are happy about as it means everything is happening properly! and waking up a lot in the night to pee to also find that my bbs are killing me! Had a couple of MC dreams :/ but I guess that's pretty normal!

Amyg glad to hear you are well and excited!

I hope everyone is doing good.

OH was taking me to work this morning and had a minor accident, there was a diesel spill (police said same this happened yesterday and reported it but the council didn't clean it up), we were coming round a corner and went straight into the curb, was on my side so I took the brunt of it, we're fine but it shook me up and felt that it aggravated my back instantly. Not a good start to the day! But at least we are OK.


----------



## Coco14

Ooh just realised I have a blueberry! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Congrats on the blueberry, Coco! The accident sounds scary but at least you're all alright and your blueberry will be too deep in your pelvis to have to worry about him/her at this stage. Oh and I think the nightmares are really common. I had one every night for weeks in first tri and so did my friend and I think a few ladies here as well. You do sort of get used to them and eventually they'll stop.

Fairy, we were exactly the same with names. But found a girls one in the end and lo and behold: pink bump! Are you going to tell us your options? Or are you telling literally no-one? We told people as soon as we knew so keeping that secret for another 20 weeks seems like a huge, incredibly impressive achievement to me. I'll be completely in awe if you do manage to keep silent, I wouldn't have had a snowball's chance in hell! If you're not going to tell, will you tell us what kind of names you like? Classic, modern, cute, old-fashioned, common or unique?


----------



## membas#1

ooh...lots of scans coming up! i do have to agree that the 19-20 week scan was my fave! i had one at 32 for being advanced maternal age, and then again at 40, 40+3, 41...and the 20 is the greatest! although i also had one at 12 for the NT scan and that one made me laugh the most cuz she was just bouncing around in there.

can't wait to hear about all of your scans coming up!

amy--hope you get some rest from travels when you get home!

fairy--sorry about your pup, glad DH cleaned up tho! hope pup is better soon :flower:

coco, happy blueberry :) and glad you are okay--really glad the accident wasn't worse. 

olivia and i are cooking dinner together--have her in the ergo and actually spending some time cooking homemade soup. it feels great to be in the kitchen again! she was awake the first 10 minutes but then fell asleep...but she's content, and i have two hands and carrying a baby at the same time. just have to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven, not going to bend over into the oven wearing the baby :)


----------



## zb5

Glad you and blueberry are okay Coco! Good luck for your scan Thursday! :D

Fairy, yay for finding out the gender in 8 days! :) My DH was/is the same. He wants to pick a name so he can start to bond with baby. He is jealous that I feel him kicking every day. He thinks that makes it more "real" for me. I'm not sure if that's exactly true, I love feeling the kicks, but it still feels very unreal sometimes!

Anyways, you can't really rush it though. We have a few names that we're still deciding between, and DH wants to settle on one but also realizes now that we can't rush it and isn't pushing me too hard. I'm sure you two will figure out a good girls' name if Fairybaby is a girl! It will be easier to narrow it down once you know the gender.

Amygdala, bet you are looking forward to your week of sleep! :winkwink: But first the scan, exciting!

membas, that sounds really nice cooking dinner with Olivia. I am definitely looking forward to getting an ergo or other sort of carrier for things like that!


----------



## zb5

A little update and a rant from me... I apologize in advance for the ranting! :wacko:

DH's sister called on Sunday and told us she is pregnant too, very early on and due in February. This means she got pregnant ~2 months after we announced our pregnancy. The same thing happened 6 years ago when we got engaged. She got engaged 1 month after we announced our engagement and then actually had her wedding before ours.

She and DH have some competitiveness issues, so of course with the wedding he was sure she was just trying to get married "first". She ended up getting separated from the guy a year later, and ultimately divorced. Sad.

I can't bring myself to really think she got pregnant because of us, but it's definitely a possibility on my mind. She has a boyfriend who seems nice, they've been together maybe 9 months or so. But he just lost his job and last month she thought she was going to lose her job too. She has had boyfriends for years and has successfully used birth control with all of them.

The part that really bugs me is that she doesn't seem excited about it. She told DH that she's not excited because it was not planned, but on the other hand she explicitly said she had stopped using birth control, after using it for a long long time. What does that mean??? If you use birth control for a long time, and then you stop using birth control, and then you get pregnant, how is that not planned?

I am worried for her baby. With her wedding, she ultimately changed her mind and divorced the guy. But she will never be able to divorce a kid if she decides it was the wrong decision at the time. :wacko:

I'm also feeling a bit selfish, like I'm the pregnant one who's supposed to be getting attention now! Well... gotta get over that!

In the end, she is not a bad person. Things are just always dramatic with her. So I'm sure it will work out, but I'm not looking forward to comparing parenting habits with her and her super dramatic life. Urgh....


----------



## membas#1

aww--zb, i totally see where you are coming from and don't blame you for the rant. she seems really immature and yeah--if you successfully take BC for years, and STOP taking it and knowingly have sex without BC, then that's kind of like planning :) 

i hope she didn't do it to compete but yeah, it's quite possible, in which case i would feel bad for that LO to come.


----------



## zb5

Thanks for listening, I just needed to get that out. She does have some wonderful qualities, but the planner in me just can't deal with her drama and last-minute-ness sometimes. I'm sure she will love and care for her kid, but I still worry!


----------



## membas#1

rightfully so


----------



## Amygdala

Before I forget again: Fairy, hoe your doggy gets better really soon!

And zb5, I completely understand your concerns. And your annoyance at someone else (seemingly) not taking having a child as seriously as you and DH do. I'm the same. I think every baby brought into this world deserves to be 100% wanted and waited for. Not saying that surprise babies can't have wonderful parents and lives but I always find it a bit sad when babies just "happen" because people don't really care (e.g. don't take BC but claim they're not ttc). We have friends who had a baby about a year ago and at the time, everyone was worried they just got pregnant for the attention. I actually started to change my mind once baby was here and they seemed very loving and caring. But lately they just seem so bored of their own child, don't hold him, barely talk to him, don't play with him. It's heartbreaking to watch. When we saw them at the weekend, all our other friends felt responsible to look after and entertain baby because neither of his parents did. At one point they both disappeared just assuming he'd be looked after by someone (which he was of course but come on!). I'm going to stop ranting now but just wanted to say that I understand how sad it is to think that a baby might be anything less than desperately wished and waited for.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Zb, your rant is totally understandable. Sounds like your SIL has some issues!!! Let's just hope that as the reality of being preggo dawns on her, and then she meets her LO, she is consumed by the need to put bubs first in life and so becomes a great Mum. Stranger things have happened! Fingers crossed her current BF is a good one. 

Thanks Amyg and Coco re the doggy! He's looking a lot brighter today and no messes on the hall and kitchen floor to greet us this morn, so that's good. We'll keep him on a simple diet (pasta, rice, white fish or chicken) for next couple of days to be sure. 

Coco, the MC dreams are normal. You'll also get some random birth ones too! Looking forward to your scan results tomorrow. The feeling grotty side of things is a really good sign! 

This time next week we will have had our scan!!! 

SPent nearly an hour this morn on the phone having a telephone interview with the life insurance company! It was the health questionnaire that wants to know every tiny little thing you've ever had etc etc etc. How the heck are you meant to remember these things!! By the time i'd mentioned all my minor ailments over teh years i felt like the sickliest creature going when in reality I've always had fairly robust health. Still, it was nice to say No, No, and NO to lots of very nasty sounding conditions. 

Next job is to sort out pension fund etc. I really hate all this admin stuff. But i know full well if i don't get it done before 3rd tri, i won't do it at all and then i will just stress on it. 

It all seem v grown up!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Random question for you girls. if you have an "inny" belly button, and pregnancy makes it an "outie", what happens after pregnancy? does it revert or not? 

i have an inny and really want to have an outy cos have never seen the bottom of it! 

fairy x


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, I do believe SIL will step up to the plate and ultimately be a good parent. It is just hard watching this stage of it! And Amygdala, that is terrible about your friends and their baby as well. Hope they were just having an off day this weekend and they turn around again parenting-wise.

Fairy, we have just done our life insurance stuff as well. The questions go on forever! I too left feeling like a sickly person when really I'm pretty healthy. Still, it's nice to get it done with. I guess next step is a will!

p.s. My belly button is still an innie, but now I can see the bottom of it much easier! :haha: We'll see what happens from here. :shrug:

Time to go - OB check up this morning. Probably won't be an exciting one though.


----------



## membas#1

RE: Belly Button...I have the worlds deepest belly button...it is for sure an innie! :) When I was at the end of PG, it was flatter, although never popped out. It is back to it's old grand canyon self these days--actually immediately it was. My friend has an innie, had an outie with pregnancy and now is back to innie, so i think it goes back...but perhaps not always?


----------



## Amygdala

My belly button's also somewhat flattened but luckily hasn't popped so far. I'm really hoping it won't. Are there people who naturally have "outies"? Never seen one apart from on pregnant bellies. Somehow I'm not keen on the look for myself though.


----------



## Coco14

Thanks everyone :)

Haha Fairy that made me laugh!

Amy, that's awful, I can't believe some people.


----------



## zb5

I have seen little kids with outies. Never an adult though, except really pregnant ladies! I would be interested to see what mine looks like as an outie. :) We'll see if it happens or not!


----------



## membas#1

i think i have seen adults with outies, but i am not sure!


----------



## Coco14

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7+2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## membas#1

aww congrats coco! lovely!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay Coco!!! So pleased for you!!

Tell me, 2 blobs there? 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

just thought, you have a Cocobean!! 

Am very excited for you.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

looks like baby and yolk sac (2nd blob) thats what ours was anyway cuz i definitely asked when i saw it on my ultrasound!


----------



## zb5

Congrats Coco and Cocobean!!!! :D :D

Yes, is that one or two beans? I will guess one and a yolk sac... although I never saw a yolk sac on my u/s, not sure why. :shrug:


----------



## Coco14

Yep that's just the yolk sac up the top! I'm so happy! Hehe cocobean! :)


----------



## membas#1

zb, seeing yolk sac depends when your first ultrasound was, ours was very visible at 7 weeks but less so later on and wasnt visible in our 5 week scan (too early)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ah thanks for the clarification! On my 6+3 scan the yolk sack and beginnings of Fairybaby were kind of on top of each other, I'd not seen one like that before! Hurrah for one lil Cocobean!! Enjoy the high Coco! 

Less than 6 full days til our scan!! 

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Ok so hubby told me he couldn't go to the us on wednesday...he couldn't get off work...so we went for a private scan today.....and........
It's a girl!yay! Her name is Trinity Grace! :) I willpost a picture in a bit! If you are on my facebook please keep this hush hush we aren't announcing this to family till later.
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-09 23.02.44.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## membas#1

aww Lil! That's fabulous news! a little girl with older brothers to look after her :) i bet you are thrilled to add a little girl to your family. congrats! :flower:


----------



## zb5

Woooohoooo, lil, congrats on the :pink:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure she will love having 2 older brothers! :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Brilliant news Lilmack!!!! So pleased for you!!! Ooooooh I wish weds would hurry up! I still think girl for us too. 

Your two boys will love having a baby sister !

Fairyx


----------



## lilmackate

Ladies I couldn't be more pleased I'm still floating and shocked but today I'm shopping! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Enjoy your girly shopping fest Lil!!


----------



## zb5

Enjoy the shopping lil! I am so happy with my boy but a teensy tiny bit sad that I now have to bypass the entire pink half of every baby store. Boys can wear pink, right? :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Lol theres always next time and I'm happy I had the boys first :)


----------



## membas#1

enjoy your shopping lil!

and zb--perhaps someday #2 will be a girl for you!


----------



## membas#1

fairy i bet you are having a girl too!


----------



## Coco14

Aw congrats Lilmac :D


----------



## lilmackate

Coco14 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

What a great scan coco! yay congratulations!


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> enjoy your shopping lil!
> 
> and zb--perhaps someday #2 will be a girl for you!

I would love that! Someday... just thinking about one is enough for now! :)


----------



## membas#1

yes, now that olivia is here i don't find myself thinking about number 2 anytime soon ;) although that will change some day :)


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, time for a catch-up, I've missed so much action here!!

Coco, congrats on a great scan, your little cocobean is very cute! It's so weird to think back to when our baby girl was that size. It seems like yesterday and like a lifetime ago, both at the same time. We'll be congratulating you for reaching third tri in so time and then before you know it, Cocobean will go off to college. :haha:

Lilmac, I KNEW IT! :happydance: Ok, so I didn't know it, but I did have such a strong girl vibe for you. Didn't want to say because you'd said you were hoping for a girl and I didn't want to add to getting your hopes up. But I'm so pleased for you! I'm sure a little boy would have been just as loved but it's so nice that now you have both! Enjoy your shopping mommy! Have you told your boys yet? Or are you waiting until you're ready for them to blab it to the world? :haha: remind me, how old are they now?

Fairy, I'm getting excited for your scan! I'll predict a fairygirl for you. Really not long now!

Membas, has no 2 completely left your thinking for now or do you have a time frame in mind? We just saw friends yesterday who have two, 16 months and 4 years old, and it's so heartwarming to see them play together and cuddle. Made me think about our second. I really hope we can keep the age gap under 3 years but I think that might be pushing it financially and career-wise. We'll see. But siblings rock!

Oh and we also had a great doctors appointment yesterday. Heartrate was normal and stable, although LO did her best to get the monitor kicked off my belly. :D Then we had a scan to check on blood flow in the umbilical cord and brain, both good. The placenta is on my right and has moved up so is well out of the way for birth. She's still a "she" and measuring just above the 65 percentile. He told me to not expect a tiny baby but then went on to predict a birth weight of 3.6 kilos, which would be just fine and dandy with me. As long he's not underestimating it by too much. :haha: Unfortunately there's no good pictures as she was with her face towards my spine. But she's head down and not back to back so I'm not complaining. We did get a lovely 3D shot of her ear, which my friend says takes after mine. :haha: I'm happy. :)


----------



## membas#1

Amy--glad you had a nice appointment. LO sounds like she's doing just fine! They told me not to expect a 'tiny' baby either--thinking i'd have quite a large one (between 8.5 and 9 pounds!) she was 7 and half pounds. :) Fine with me! she's making up for it now weighing somewhere around 13 pounds at 10 weeks, and likely to double her birth weight at closer to 3 months than 4-6 months! 

Anyways--sounds like you are doing really well and won't be long now and you'll be meeting your lovely girl! How exciting.

I love that there are so many expecting mamas on this thread at different times over the next several months--just so many to look forward to throughout the year! FUN! :)

As far as timeline for our next--we always wanted 3-4 years between...so if all goes as planned, I would likely plan to try and get pregnant the summer I turn 38, which is 3 years from now, and have the next when Olivia is turning 4. We may bump that up a year and try and get PG when she's 2 and have baby when she's 3. But that would be the earliest.

Well she's been asleep for 2 hours tonight and i'm still awake--I'm really bad at going to sleep when she does--i need my me time...but it's the longest stretch of sleep that she does, so i am not benefiting sleep wise from it. I keep saying "tonight i'll go to sleep by 10 so i can get a good 4-5 hour stretch in...but nooooo i don't. :haha: oh well. 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## zb5

Amy, at my appointment on Weds., baby tried to kick the doppler away from the doctor too. :haha: That was fun! The doctor was actually surprised by how strong the kick was.

I've always wanted to have siblings less than 3 years apart... maybe 2 1/2 years. But I agree that might be hard to work out financially, career-wise, and just stress-wise! (Plus you never know how it will work out health-wise or TTC-wise.) Now I am finding it hard to imagine having a second ever, but I'm sure that will change with time. We'll see how we feel. :)

membas - go to sleep! :haha: I'm sure I will be the same, I like having a bit of time to myself in the evenings and it's hard to make myself go to bed early.


----------



## Fairybabe

ZB and Amyg, glad you had great doctor appts! All sounding good for you both. Amyg that sounds like a decent size baby to me! I have a 7lb one on order. Hehe. 

As for baby no 2, well, I'll be 36 in March 2012. Soooo if we have the natural birth we want, I think the very vague plan at the moment is to let nature take its course from about 6 months after Fairybaby arrives. If I end up with a c section for any reason, then I guess we'll have to wait a year. I guess a lot will depend on how much I am breastfeeding at 6 months, what is happening with my cycles etc. And also for sure I want to see what my progesterone levels are doing before we go down that route again. I wonder if this pregnancy will sort that kind of thing out for me?

Well, halfway today! I feel like that's a significant moment!

This time in 4 days we will have had the scan. Amyg, to answer an earlier question, I'll probably pm you guys the name we decide on! We had fun this morning lying in bed narrowing down our shortlist. It's down to 2 now! Think we'll make a decision after the scan. 

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

Amy the boys went with us when we found out so they do know it's a girl :) they are 4 and 2 so they will blab but the only need to be kept away from family until Wednesday after they confirm girl too then I will announce to everyone :) 

I wanted another baby when Cayden turned 1 and Gaige turned 2 I think everyone is different.


----------



## membas#1

happy half way fairy!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Never thought I would be happy to see the rain! But we sure need it! 

Lilmack, Trinity Grace is a pretty name. Grace is likely to be a middle name for Fairybaby too, if she's a she not a he obviously. 

Had fun with the doppler this morn. Really can't work out baby's position. The HB is in the bottom right side, quite low down. Sooooo, is bubs lying sideways across bottom of uterus with head to the right, or, is bubs head down? Sooo wish there was a little viewing window on the outside!!

Anyway, I'm just rambling for the heck of it!

Amyg, must be your turn for a bump pic!

Fairy


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I keep wondering what position baby is in too! Can't figure it out. I feel kicking mostly on the left or right side higher up, or in the middle low down. At our 20 week scan, they said he is head down, but didn't say which orientation. The doppler shows the hb pretty high up now though. :shrug: I think either he is moving ALL around, or maybe he's head down, but spins around side to side and sticks his feet wherever he wants?? I wish we had a window too. The doctor told me it is too early to worry about his position for labor, but I am anyway! Anyway, happy halfway point Fairy! :)


----------



## looloo2005

hello every one would love to join as i am TTC im in the process of giving up smoking and have stated swimming to improve my chances i also wonderd if any of you have tryed pregnacare contrceptive? iv been recomened this by a few people and it has good reveiws online but wonderd if any of you have tryed it 
good luck to every one 
xx


----------



## lilmackate

Hello Looloo welcome! :) I'm sorry to say though I haven't tried that stuff so I wouldn't know. Good luck with not smoking.

Fairy I really do love our name I didn't want to name her middle name Grace but that hurt my moms feelings... Her name is Grace. I wanted Trinity Faith or Trinity Hope but my mom looked gutted so I didn't fuss and just decieded to do Grace. lol 

So far everyone agrees that I am having a girl i have posted the picture in many forums lol I just can't believe it.... This is so strange!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Looloo. Do you mean Pregnacare Conception pre-natal vitamins? If so, i used them and since being pregnant just use the regular Pregnacare prenatal. I can't honestly say if it's what made a diff to getting preg quickly or not. I chose them as the Pregnacare Conception also contained supplements said to help ovulation. Ideally you want to be on something containing Folic Acid for at least 3 months before conceiving. 
Good luck with the quitting smoking! Your future baby will thank you for it!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmac! Aw that's a shame your mum felt offended. But Trinity Grace sounds nice anyway. We've told our family members that the choice of name is not going to be discussed with them at all as we feel strongly it is purely our decision as parents. We got that bit in early as i just knew we would start getting lots of "helpful suggestions" or opnions on any of our ideas! 

I think we made a decision on a girl's name today whilst out with the dogs. So now just gotta wait and see. I'll laugh so much if it's a boy after the many hours we've spent picking a girl's name!! 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--we spent lots of time mulling over boy names in the beginning, convinced it was a boy and then haha...had to come up with a girl's name :haha: i found the girls names easier than boys so at least we weren't too stuck on that. 

I also didn't take suggestions from family--I mean they may have offered suggestions but I just said 'oh we'll come up with on that works for us'. or something like that. it drove people crazy that we didn't pick a name til the end :) 

Lil--Grace is a pretty middle name :)


----------



## membas#1

as for baby position, everytime doctor found LO heartbeat it was randomly placed--left lower, right lower, higher up at times--doctor always told me until 34-36 weeks they can really move around alot (depending on size) so location of HB varied. also when doctor would find HB, olivia would move around and doctor often had to chase her around to keep HB on doppler...she's gonna be one of those kids! :haha:

but after about 30 weeks or so, she was head down all the time but still varied if HB was found on left or right. 

i think if i would have had a doppler at home i would have listened all the time :)


----------



## looloo2005

thank you girlies :D, well vitamins wont hurt me so theres no harm in taking them thank you for your help ladies 
xxxx


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck LooLoo! I haven't taken those vitamins so can't advise you there but wish you luck on a speedy BFP!


----------



## looloo2005

well we shall soon find out if they work or not ill keep you all updated :D
good luck every one x


----------



## Fairybabe

41 hours to the scan!!!! Not that I am counting!! 

Bargain this morning. Had to do some banking in town, afterwards wandered through John Lewis baby dept, (as you do). Well, there on the shelf, as a one off reduced to clear cos it had been a display item was a gorgeous Chicco relax rocker for bubs. Full price £70, reduced to £35!! It's a tiny bit grubby arounf the edges for having beem on display, but nothing that won't wash. Hadn't actually been looking to buy anything today at all!! Result.

Oh and we have a new Patisserie Valerie just opened. So I HAD to have a gorgeous french apple pastry!! 

Hehehe. A good morning trip out!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Hi guys sorry I have been MIA but some days the time just flies by and before I know where I am it is time for bed ! Membas I know what you mean about being torn between me time and sleep but I love my sleep so my bed always wins although sometimes I will lie in bed and read for half an hour which is quite nice. 

Lil congratulations on your little girl ! 

Coco what a lovely scan piccie :) 

Fairy can't wait to see what team you will be on after wed and happy half way :)

Amy glad to hear you had a great doc appointment

Welcome Looloo hope you get a speedy BFP

Here is a little update on us:

We started baby massage last Monday which was fun. First week we worked on legs and today in was tummies. Luke was crying the whole session today though .... so I just had to watch. He has been a bit unsettled this week but he had his first jags on Wednesday so I don't know if that is what has caused it. Luke is also putting on lots of weight he was 12 lb 8 oz when he had his jags at 8 1/2 weeks so he is definitely going to be double his birth weight before 4 months !

On the subject of more babies I find some days I feel so broody :) just thinking how amazing Luke is and thinking we could do it again ! and then I think I just want to enjoy him and give him all of my time :) So really I have no idea when we will try for No 2 but probably when Luke is 2-3 

Anyway I hope everyone is happy and healthy and I will hopefully be on again soon !

Here is a pic of Luke last night after his bath 
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254016_10150205113216848_513146847_7418301_1563900_n.jpg

and here is my new tatic for getting some time on BNB :) 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/252887_10150205113141848_513146847_7418300_258464_n.jpg


----------



## membas#1

super cute carbafe! olivia and luke weighed the same at 8 week checks. thriving babies :) they have matching cheeks :) 

fairy--sounds like a great day out, and wont be long for your scan!

here is olivia reading with daddy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7555_2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7557.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Carbafe, great to see you! Luke is looking super cute as ever! Glad he is doing so well and thriving.

Membas, those pics are sooo sweet! She's really looking at the book! 

Nice to see this thread has thriving as well as beautiful babies!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Super cute babies carbafe and membas! They are really getting bigger! :)

Fairy, can't wait to hear girl or boy tomorrow!! :)

Things are going well here. Just trying to decide how much to ask my parents to visit/help after the baby. I think we've settled on asking them to come for a week, about a week after the birth. So we'd have a week on our own and then a week of help. Then maybe they could come back again a month or so later once we've gotten things figured out more. I figure around then DH will be working more again and I will be getting bored and lonely. We'll see what they say! My dad has offered pretty much whatever but my mom is acting weird about it. (Funny because he's the one with the full time job... oh well. I think we'll figure something out.)


----------



## Coco14

Nice day out Fairy, look forward to hearing about/seeing the scan!

Lovely pictures of the LOs guys :)

I went in to work yesterday to be told that I (and 2 other admin staff) have been made redundant. Quite a shock. Couldn't come at a worse time. Desperately trying to find something now. :(


----------



## carbafe

I know membas I love the little chubby cheeks :) Its so sweet that Olivia is looking at the book :) 

Coco so sorry that is terrible news. Will you get a redundancy package ? Were you planning to go back to work after LO is born ? 

Do you think there is much chance of some seasonal summer work near you which could at least tide you over till nearer due day ?

ZB5 to your parents live far away ? You might have said before but my mind is like a sieve these days ! My mum has been coming over once a week (she only lives just over an hour away) and it has been great having her help (she is managing not to preach too much lol) I wasn't really into a routine yet by 4-5 weeks (still not really now !) but we had gotten to know Lukes traits etc by then and both become much more confident in nappy changes baths etc by then :) Having your parents over then will mean they can give a hand with all the household things that are building up and driving you mad ! My mum is always doing ironing or cleaning my bathroom which is a godsend. She even cleaned my windows last week. Also you might even get a nap if they take LO out for a walk in the pram which they will love doing :) 

Is your mum maybe upset she will not be there straight away ? Or is it just hard for her to get the time off ?


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco that really sucks. Same happened to me last year. Found out was losing my job, followed by bfp a week later. Have faith things will work out. Even if you only get temp work between now and the next 7 months you will still be entitled to apply for statutory maternity allowance, which is currently 128 a week for 39 weeks and you can claim it from 29 weeks I think. Most employers only pay 6 weeks at 90%, then it goes to statutory for the rest. 

I was lucky in that the same week I found out re my job I also got a new qualification and have been working for myself. But you will manage, somehow. 

Fingers crossed for you. 

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: coco I'm sure you'll find something!! xoxoxo
Fairy!!!! very soon!!!!! yay! I hope you are team pink too but if not team blue is awesome also!!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Coco...so sorry. you'll find something and perhaps it'll be better than what you had! PMA all the way for you!

yes, when is it fairy? waiting here for your news :coffee:


----------



## Fairybabe

It's at 9.40am tomorrow! So 13hrs and 20 mins from now! Can't wait to see bubs. V active today! 

Last chance to take a guess re gender!!

Fairy!


----------



## zb5

carbafe, we will be moving somewhat closer to my parents soon, but it will still be an 8 hour drive or 1 hour flight. So not too bad, but they won't be coming once a week. I think my mom is so afraid of being overbearing that she is going the other extreme, which is being not helpful. But I think if I ask her straight up for help, then she will be happy to do it. We'll see!

Coco, that really sucks! Do you get any sort of severance or redundancy package? I'm sure you will figure something out, even if it is just temporary. In the meantime, big hugs! :hugs:

Fairy, I am getting all confused with the time difference, but it sounds like you have your scan tomorrow morning for you, which might be late night for us? Or most likely when I wake up tomorrow morning you will already know. :) Looking forward to it!!!! I too am guessing girl for you, a little boy would surprise us all! :haha: I'm sure you will be ecstatic with your healthy baby either way.


----------



## zb5

Oops, guess I was a slow poke typing that! But I guessed right with tomorrow morning for the scan. :)


----------



## lilmackate

yea I say girl too :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks everyone, you're so kind! I get 3 weeks wages as I have been there 3 years, plus I am being paid until the end of the month so officially I am employed until July 4th. It was quite sad as my bosses obviously didn't want to have to do it. I have applied for 6 jobs already, just going for anything. Plus I'm helping a friend with a wedding next month. My b/f is so good and worked it all out so that we can manage, it's just a big blow when you expect to have so much more money. We are staying positive though, at least I get more sleep and can make sure the house is spotless!

Fairy, I guess girl!!

ZB, your mom will probably be flattered if you ask her for a hand?!

B/f is baking a cake as we are having his parents over for dinner tomorrow, I may cave and eat some!

Sleep well everyone. x


----------



## zb5

Coco, extra sleep is golden when you are pregnant! I am lucky in that my job is pretty flexible, I sometimes feel like I am taking advantage of it, but then other times I have to work my a** off so I guess it all evens out. I slept 11 hours last night and didn't make it to work this morning... guess I will just work from home today. :blush: I don't know how ladies ever go on to have another kid, I'm sure it is all much harder when you have a LO to chase around! Anyway, it sounds like you and bf are figuring things out, and applying for 6 jobs already is great!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Coco, what bad timing! But everyone else is right, you'll figure it out. And some extra rest is definitely a good thing. I second zb5, I have no idea how you get through pregnancy the second or subsequent times. Lilmac, how on earth do you do it with a 4 and a 2 year old??

Zb5, I'm sure your mum will be happy to help if asked directly. Mine's also trying very hard (but usually failing) not to be too overbearing, except I'm really glad for every bit of space she gives me. She'll book a flight to come over 2 weeks after LO gets here, when DH needs to go back to work. I'm hoping we'll have found some confidence in handling her (the baby, not my mum :haha:) by then. 

Fairy, I'm also still going with girl. Can't wait to see if we're all right. More importantly though: Enjoy seeing LO, it's amazing! And if you have any questions, ask them straight away! I was so mesmerised that I forgot to ask all of mine...

AFM, I'm back home!!! Nearly didn't make it, because the airline we flew back with has stricter pregnancy rules than others and I technically needed a doctor's letter which I didn't have. But a near heart attack and extensive use of my puppy dog eyes later they let me on anyway, telling me to just "suck in my tummy and look unpregnant". Phew! "Looking unpregnant" is becoming somewhat of a feat these days though, I'm HUGE! Will email you a bump picture one of these days...


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, so we arrived early and they saw us sooner! 

All well with bubs. Amazingly detailed scan. She wouldn't check gender until the very end, cos that's not their priority. By which point baby wouldn't uncross legs!!! But she said she hadn't spotted any additional dangly bits when doing the scan so 70% certain it's a girl.

Apparently my posterior placenta is a bit low lying. So they are getting me back at 32 weeks to check it has moved up and not down. It's not covering the cervix, just a bit low.

So all good, if a bit frustrating not to have a for sure answer!

Fairy xx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, glad your scan went well. I take it bubs is healthy then? What a shame about not knowing the gender for sure though! Are you going to get a private scan or just waiting to find out at 32 weeks? Personally I would have found it hard to let a perfect excuse for a 3D scan like this pass unused. :D in fact, I wish we'd had one now before baby got too big. On the other hand, at 20 weeks the sonographer would have probably noticed any "dangly bits". They measure femur length so they pretty much need a good view of the area for that (at least for us, her gender was pretty obvious then). So I'm going to believe girl for now. :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Amyg, 
Yep, all other bits of the scan were perfect! I loved it when they got the blood flow images on screen in red and blue. Very cool. We could see all the vertebra, and i just melted when she zoomed in on the lips to check for hair lip. When she measured the femur i think bubs was kind of sideways on. And the little hands and feet! Awwww! All the measurements were good, they come up exactly on the midline of the charts. The one bit we didn't get to see was between the legs! The sonographer was definitely of the "that's not the purpose of this scan" type. She only looked for about a minute at the end and bubs wasn't opening the legs. I kind of appreciate she was working on a schedule, but still. 
I'm going to assume girl for now too! 
As for paying for a gender scan....hmmmm, that would be another £79. I know it's not THAT much, but we've got so much money flying out right now that I'm not sure we can justify it, knowing that we get another scan at 32 weeks. We'll see. Right now i'm on such a high that all was well (as right before the scan i totally convinced myself i would be told bad news, d'oh!) that i really don't care that much whcih way the cookie crumbles on gender. 

When we got home DH and i got a tape measure and made a circle the smae size as the head and tummy circumfrences! Soooo tiny!!!!!!!! Baby has to do some serious growing in there! 

I really didn't want DH to have to leave and go to work or for me to have to see clients from midday onwards either. Wnated to stay in our baby bubble! 

Right, back to it! Hope everyone else is having a good day too!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Oh Fairy, that is frustrating not to know for sure! I'm with you in that money just seems to be flying out the window this summer. I'm so glad bubs is happy and healthy, you just stay in that baby bubble as long as you can! :D I will tell you, we are so excited to know the gender but we've only gone shopping once since then, you can probably get away with waiting until 32 weeks to buy clothes, or just buy some neutral clothing. And besides, it deters people from harassing you about names if they don't know the gender yet. :haha:

Amygdala, your mom coming 2 weeks after sounds good too. My parents suggested 3 weeks after, but I think I want them there a little earlier, and with only a 1 hour flight between us I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for...


----------



## membas#1

Fairy-so glad your scan went well and you have a healthy baby in there! and dont' worry your little bundle is approaching the period where she will definitely be growing rapidly! you will be amazed at the difference when you have your 32 week scan. bummer about the gender not being more certain, but hopefully you'll see at 32 weeks! congrats again on a great healthy scan!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am cd 23 today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## Coco14

Good that you got some extra sleep ZB, you have the best excuse! Make the most of it!

SO happy to hear the scan went well Fairy, it's got to be a girl! :)

Glad you got back OK Amy! That could have been unecessary stress.

Hi Isabel, do you mean CD23? If you are 4DPO (As your ticker says) it could be too early to tell but the signs are good.

AFM I have an interview tomorrow morning, FXd! Similar as old job and same hours which would be great, and more money :) please let me get it!!


----------



## Isabel209

yes yes i meant cycle day 23.... i really wish that it could happen this time... otherwise i am going for IVF. is there anyone who have tried IVF and wants to share experience?


----------



## membas#1

Coco--good luck with the interview! 

Isabel, how long are your cycles typically? No experience with IVF, but good luck. I hope you get your BFP and don't have to do IVF.


----------



## lilmackate

SHE IS still a SHE!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I will post pictures in my journal!!

Fairy :( I am sorry they couldn't tell you for sure but at least baby is healthy!!! I still think pink for you!! :)


----------



## Isabel209

my cycles are 30 -31 days. used to be 28 day cycle but changed... sometimes i get desperate for a baby and wish that it just happens


----------



## membas#1

if you are cycle day 23, then i would wait at least another 4 or 5 days? to test


----------



## Isabel209

ok, thanks a lot :)


----------



## Amygdala

Isabel, I'd wait as well. 4dpo is really much too early to tell. Maybe try from 10 or 12dpo?

Lilmac, I'm so pleased that your getting your little girl! And being a girl with two big brothers must be awesome! Have you thought about anything special for the "gender reveal"? We did. And then just blurted it out. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Isabel, for what it's worth I didn't get my BFP til about 10 DPO and it was faint :) good luck!


----------



## lilmackate

lol yeah we just blurted it even though we had a great idea of surprise we were going to have a cake make that had white icing and writing say it's a..... and then you have to cut the cake and see a pink icing center... but we blurted it lol


----------



## Isabel209

lilmackate said:


> lol yeah we just blurted it even though we had a great idea of surprise we were going to have a cake make that had white icing and writing say it's a..... and then you have to cut the cake and see a pink icing center... but we blurted it lol

Congrats dear, i didnt know you were pregnant... i really wish you luck and good health xxx:kiss:


----------



## Fairybabe

Isabel, I would wait til 10dpo, at the earliest. And don't forget some women don't get positives til after 14dpo. As for ivf, I know women who have gone through it, and it's not a simple or easy path. Get you and your partner fully checked out first...don't forget a lot of fertility probs are from the man not the woman. There may be other solutions before you resort to ivf. Wishing you the best of luck!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Lilmack yay for your girl still being a girl! Love the cake idea!! 

Amyg, can't wait to see the bump pic! Does the midwife say your bump is big or is it just how you feel! Thank goodness they let you fly! 

Zb, yeah will wait til 32wks to get some outfits! To be honest some friends are loaning us a load of neutral stuff, so even if we don't buy a thing bubs will have something to wear! 

As for the visiting debate, my family are about 3hrs away. So my brother will bring my mum up to meet bubs the day after, then they'll go away and I'll have my mum to come and stay for a week about a week or so later. 

Right, off to enjoy a nice cup of chamomile!

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

Fairybabe said:


> Isabel, I would wait til 10dpo, at the earliest. And don't forget some women don't get positives til after 14dpo. As for ivf, I know women who have gone through it, and it's not a simple or easy path. Get you and your partner fully checked out first...don't forget a lot of fertility probs are from the man not the woman. There may be other solutions before you resort to ivf. Wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> Fairy x

my husband did a fertility test and he is fine. i am doing a laparoscopy after this cycle but then after, i am considering IVF.. i am 30 soon and ideally by 30 one must have his first baby... pfffff soooo frustrating


----------



## zb5

Yay lilmac, so glad your girl is still a girl! One of my friends told me it would be fun to get the u/s tech to not tell you the gender but just write it on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope, then give the envelope to the bakery and bake the cake with the surprise color inside. Then even you are surprised at the big cake reveal! I said no way, I want to see a potty shot or I won't believe it. :haha:

Isabel, I didn't get my BFP until 12 dpo. What does your doctor recommend now you've been trying a year? He/she might suggest trying something else before IVF - like IUI? Not sure.


----------



## Isabel209

zb5 said:


> Yay lilmac, so glad your girl is still a girl! One of my friends told me it would be fun to get the u/s tech to not tell you the gender but just write it on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope, then give the envelope to the bakery and bake the cake with the surprise color inside. Then even you are surprised at the big cake reveal! I said no way, I want to see a potty shot or I won't believe it. :haha:
> 
> Isabel, I didn't get my BFP until 12 dpo. What does your doctor recommend now you've been trying a year? He/she might suggest trying something else before IVF - like IUI? Not sure.

we didnt speak about ivf yet.. it is my decision... i didnt hear much success stories with IUI so i tought better go for IVF....

any more suggestions girlies???


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning all!
How is everyone?

Sorry Isabel, I don't really know much about helping ttc along medically. I'm assuming you've tried all the natural aids? Grapefruit juice, evening primrose oil, vitamin c & zinc, temping, ovulation tests, sperm-friendly lubricant, herbal teas? My only advice would be to talk to your doctor or find a new one if you feel they're not helpful. 

I'm nesting today. :D have to say though, my laziness/tiredness still outweighs the nesting instinct, I'm just doing it because I know it needs done. So far it's mostly been washing but I'll do some sewing (crib linens, grab toys and maybe some bedding/accessories for the pram) and a trip to Boots for a changing bag and Ikea for storage boxes later. And then there'll be about a million bits of baby clothes to sort into sizes. My friend gave me a huuuuge suitcase full of stuff when we were visiting. I think this baby is set until she goes off to college. :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

Well ladies what a crazy horrible last 24 hours we've had... My husband was unexpectedly terminated yesterday... we are completely rocked by it. So we are in a state of shock especially since the reasons were bogus! Anyway no boring detail only that we are now left with nothing no insurance and no money..... We have little mouths to feed and I am feeling so overwhelmed.... Ohio has one of the highest unemployment rates so jobs are hard to come by... completely shell shocked I am praying so hard that this is just a door opened that we can soon close. Please pray for our family this transition will be hard I am wanting to shield the boys from this as much as possible they don't need to see mommy and daddy crying..... I do have faith though surly something will come along.
Rant over ladies now let me put my smile back on.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Lil! I am sure that you and DH will find a way to get through all of this... would you be able to get COBRA or maybe some kind of government health insurance for yourself and the kids (we have CHIP in PA for kids - not sure if there is an equivalent for where you are?) since DH is unemployed for the time being? I know in PA if you are pregnant, uninsured and unemployed the state government MUST insure you through a program like Gateway. Hopefully there are some programs like that where you are sweets.

Good to see that everyone else is doing well - I can't believe how soon more babies are going to be arriving within the next few months in here!

Can't believe that we only just passed Tommy's original due date... even though time has gone by so fast already it seems he has always been here - weird! Am loving motherhood, very busy and very tired, but all totally worth it. I have three weeks left until I go back to work and am already dreading it... I can already see me having a meltdown in my car as soon as I drop him off at MIL's for the day so I can go to work - blah!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh Lilmac, I'm so sorry to hear that!!! :hugs: SweetPea has good advice though, at least health insurance must be covered somehow surely? Don't you have a thing called MedicAid or something? Sorry, I know so little about the healthcare system in the states but please don't give up hope, there must be ways! And try to think positive about DH finding another job soon! What kind of thing is he looking for? In the meantime, can you turn to parents or friends for help? Maybe there's a way you can make a little money short-term? Maybe childcare or some work-from-home job? It must be so scary for you just now but I just KNOW that things will look up for your family soon! You're such a fighter, don't give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh and SweetPea, I can't believe Tommy's over 5 weeks old already. He's such a cutey! And it's really nice to hear that you're enjoying him so much. I can only imagine how hard returning to work will be. Are you going back full-time?


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: lil keep your chin up, things will get better. :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep - start back full time on July 11th. I got to have a little more time off with him than first expected because of him coming early, but of course it will never seem like enough. We REALLY need the money now though since I'll have been off for just a hair under 6 months and have completely drained all of our savings... money money money eh? 

TBH I do miss being at work and interacting with other people, but at the same time I feel like I could easily be a SAHM... I constantly go back and forth on what I would enjoy more. Obviously I would love to be able to take care of him and be with him 24/7, but the adult interaction and feeling of accomplishment at work and doing my share finance wise at home is something that I would really miss. 

Good thing that I don't have a choice and can't afford to just stay at home - saves me the decision anyways! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Lilmac that's just shocking and scary seeing as your DH is the sole breadwinner. The others have given all the sensible advice I could give, but just so you know we are hoping for you all. And feel free to come on here and vent whenever you need!

Sweetpea, great to hear things are going well. Yep, I can see how going back to work wiLl be tough, but you'll find a way through. I'll bet you get uber efficient at work and leave rigjht on time eaach day! Is there the option of doing some longer days so you can have some short days and get bigger blocks of time with baby?

Yay for nesting Amyg! Can't believe how few days your ticker has left! Very exciting.

I'm soooo tired, am typing this on my phone in bed. Night everyone!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

sweetpea, i too feel the same about work. i know that i need to work both for my mental health and for the fact that i carry the family insurance, so no choice either really. although i'll miss LO incredibly when i go back. will be a tough transition.

fairy--get some rest! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Membas we can moan about it together then, eh? It will indeed be rough but in the end for the best I suppose... though sometimes I don't want to admit that!

Fairy hope you get some good sleep! Have no idea if I will be able to do longer days - probably not as I work at a drs office and am there from pretty much open to close as it is.. eugh!


----------



## membas#1

i'm hoping when i go back Sept 1 that i can work just 4 days a week and work perhaps a couple longer days and then some work from home. then at the end of september when classes start i'll have to work mon-fri, but hoping to take off by 4pm on the two days a week that olivia is in daycare/sitter. that way she's not there super late and we can have time together before night time routine starts.


----------



## zb5

lilmac, that sounds really tough for you and your DH! I agree with the others, in terms of your healthcare you should look into state programs. I know in CA there is one for pregnant ladies and babies if your income is under a certain amount. Maybe with your DH being unemployed you would be eligible? Anyway - big big hugs to you and your DH! :hugs:

We have also been worrying about money. We're very lucky that we have a bit of savings, but as I am going to be taking about 6 months off of work, we will be spending most of it. :( I know I am lucky that I get to take so much time off though to spend with LO! So I'm just trying to think about that. Sweetpea and membas, I think I will feel the same about going back to work. I think it will be really hard but ultimately I need to for my own sanity, for health insurance for our family, and for my part of the income.

On a lighter note... I finally bought myself some maternity tops after my mom chastised me (jokingly) on the phone ("That's my grandson hanging out the bottom of your t-shirts!") She sent me some money for new shirts so I took advantage!

Amygdala, the nesting sounds like fun! You'll have to post a picture of the nursery when it's finished. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah I'll be doing about 1.5-2 days from when Fairybaby is about 3 months old. Although I can claim stat mat allowance from the gvt, my prob is that being seld employed if I am off too long I will lose my client base and then would have to start from scratch when the allowance ran out. As bubs heads towards 6 months and hoping client numbers demand it then I will increase to 3 days or maybe a bit more. If we get our way and dh gets a new job that allows us to move closer to family and friends next summer then when we move, I will have to start from scratch. Which will be really tough. But at least down there if I had to take some sort of local job to tide us over my mum could do childcare. 

It sure would be nice to make such decisions purely based on professionak satisfaction rather than bean counting and penny pinching! Meantime I'll keep buying a lotto ticket!

Lilmac I hope that you and dh managed to get a good night's sleep and things seem less bleak this morn. We all have diff coping strategies, but maybe if you guys can drop the boys with friends or family this weekend and spend time together going over your finances, working out what can be minimised, how best you can economise, which places, ie mortgage company would possibly give you some breathing space etc, then things may seem more back in your control. As one of the others said, you are strong lilmac and as a family, you will find a way through.

Afm, had a really busy week so just plain wiped out. A weekend of sleep is what I need! 

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls...

My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little &#8211; short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????


----------



## membas#1

isabel, i would wait a few more days and then test again. perhaps you'll get a darker/more complete line then! sounds promising but all you can do is wait and test again. good luck hun :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

SOunds hopeful Isabel. Sounds like the urine has only gone up part of the test. Have you got a second one? And certianly wait to use first morning urine as it's stronger. Good luck! Really hope this is it for you! Maybe give it 48hrs, if your nerves can stand it!

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

membas#1 said:


> isabel, i would wait a few more days and then test again. perhaps you'll get a darker/more complete line then! sounds promising but all you can do is wait and test again. good luck hun :flower:

hello membas, yes, i should wait a bit more and test again... the strange thing about it is that the line is not all the way down.. its just like a little drop at the top... could that be possible? all i know is that it is there!!


----------



## membas#1

Sorry Isabel, I'm not sure about partial line. I know on one of my BFP tests the line was all there but part of it was really dark and part of it was much lighter. I bet if you test again in a few days you'll have a better answer! :) Good Luck!


----------



## membas#1

Hi Mommies and Mommies to Be!

Just wanted to let anyone who is interested know that I've posted a few things that Olivia has outgrown on craigslist. If anyone is interested in a Miracle Blanket swaddling blanket (we truly love this blanket and it is the best swaddler I've ever used) (Neutral tan Color), or a Baby Bundler wrap (google it, it's just like the Moby), color Navy Blue, send me a PM. Olivia used the Miracle Blanket for a month and half before she decided she didn't want to be swaddled any more (she'd rather have her hands free for sucking!), and we used the wrap only a handful of times--instead opting for the Ergo. So these items are just sitting around my house now. 

We can work out a price and shipping costs if you are interested. 

I hope nobody minds that I"m putting this on here...just wanted to give all the lovely summer ladies a chance to get decent price on these items if interested. xoxo

Miracle Blanket retails for about $33 new and Baby Bundler about $45 new.


----------



## Isabel209

membas#1 said:


> isabel, i would wait a few more days and then test again. perhaps you'll get a darker/more complete line then! sounds promising but all you can do is wait and test again. good luck hun :flower:

i tested again this morning but BFN... i think if i happpened to be pregnant, the line would have gone darker than yesterday... i cant understand what happened with the line yesterday -short and pale pink


----------



## membas#1

unfortunately could have been a faulty test or evap line. sorry hun :hugs: wait to see if AF shows and if not, test again. :flower:


----------



## Isabel209

i was feeling so excited and happy... but this ttc journey has all been tough for me...i am making a laparoscopy in two weeks time to check the tubes, ovaries ecc... hope all will be ok because i know a friend who became infertile when doctor inserted the dye in her tubes!!!! sooo scary.....


----------



## Amygdala

Isabel, are you temping or using ovulation tests? Ie do you know you're ovulating in the first place? And how are you getting on with your doctor these days? I seem to remember you didn't like them too much?

Lilmac, how are things with you? Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning girls! Hope everyone is doing well today. 

Isabel, do you know when you ov? I know a lot of couples can miss their fertile time just because they assume ov to be mid cycle. Have you tried charting or opks? 

Lilmack and coco, thinking of you both with your job problems.

Dh just cooked me a lovely sunday brunch of bacon egg, hasbrowns all in a big bread roll. Yummy. Now I need another snooze!! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Morning all!

Isabel - sorry about the BFN. :( I had a faulty test once back before I was TTC (but was excited and almost ready). It really tears at your emotions!

Fairy, what a lovely DH cooking for you! Is it Father's day in the UK too, or just in the US? I haven't planned anything for DH, but he is sleeping late and then will play soccer, and then will spend the whole day watching soccer. The first of many similar Father's days I'm guessing!

AFM... It's V-day!!!! I'm really happy to reach this milestone, it makes it seem a bit more real, you know? But baby, this is not an invitation, you aren't welcome for another 13-16 weeks! (Gulp... it is shocking to think baby could be here in 13 weeks and would be considered full term. Still, I don't expect him until closer to 16 weeks. :) )

membas, thanks for posting those, I think I am going to wait to get all that stuff until after we move though. I just found out there is a kids consignment shop in the town we're moving to. I'm excited, hoping that will make things much easier than running around town looking at things from craigslist!


----------



## membas#1

happy VDAY zb! Yay! and yes, baby should stay put :)

we have several baby consignment shops too--i love them for getting some cute used clothes. i couldn't recommend used clothes enough to everyone, they grow out of stuff so fast...especially at first! we have a lot of new stuff too but most of it was gifted to us or if i bought it was on clearance sale. 

i may decide to keep my miracle blanket. we are keeping a tote of stuff that we really like but we are so limited on room so i'm trying to be choosy. i do think the blanket was one of my best purchases...so i may decide to keep that one. can't decide. 

hope everyone is doing well. fairy--your breakfast sounds lovely. made me hungry! we are just having steel cut oats today but we'll put blueberries in it to fancy it up :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy V day ZB! Reassuring to know that your boy stands a better and stronger chance each day he gets nearer to entering the world. Am sure he will behave and stay put like a good boy though!

Yes it's father's day here! We didn't really mark it, waiting for next year when sprog can put a paw print in a card! 

Yes, brunch was lovely! Back to the shredded wheat tomorrow!

I slept 90mins this afternoon! This baby is using all my energy!

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

Amyglada, membas, fairybabe, zb5 (hope i didnt leave anyone out)...

i never temped but i used the Clear blue fertlity monitor... i double checked this monitor to see how accurate it is by making a blood test on the day it marks that i am ovulating... results didnt match... when the CBFM said that i was ovulating, i was not.... this means that it is not reliable.. 

so what i did was that i tried to check my fertile mucus... when i see the fertile mucus, we baby dance... sometimes i see it, sometimes not... we have intercourse every now and then so not to loose the chance...

yes, i had a doctor that i didnt like but now i understood the method she uses - not all doctors use the same fertility method... for example, one of my doctors wants progesterone to be as high as 60 or 70... this prevents miscarriage... my other doctor said that over 30, progesterone is fine... normal....

i try to take everything with a pinch of salt and not worry tooo much... i made an appointment for a laparoscopy in two weeks.. will see how it goes...


did anyone do the laparoscopy? would love to hear your experiences as i am a bit worried about the dye ...


----------



## carbafe

Lil sorry to hear your news. :hug: I hope things improve soon x

Sorry about your BFN Isabel. Have you had a look at the assisted conception section on the forum. I am sure there will been some ladies who will have had a laparoscopy and can hopefully reassure you.

Happy Fathers Days to all the UK daddys :) Did anyone do anything nice ?? We spent the day with our Dads and Luke got his daddy some lovely pressies and card (With Kisses he drew himself with some help from mummy) and wore his I love my daddy tshirt and socks all day :D

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262002_10150210184366848_513146847_7467340_7665040_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262785_10150210184496848_513146847_7467341_1234764_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261436_10150210184636848_513146847_7467342_5623589_n.jpg


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, Luke is such a cutie! He looks big too! Is he growing fast?

Isabel, I also don't know much about laparoscopy. But like carbafe said, other sections of the site may have more ladies who have gone through it. Good luck!!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, happy belated v-day! It's a great feeling, isn't it? Although of course I hope for you (and have every confidence) that it's going to be weeks yet before you meet LO. 

Carbafe, I love that picture of Luke and his daddy! How cute?! And the triple father's day is pretty good too. Lots of male bonding time for Luke. :D

Isabel, Carbafe has good advice on trying the assisted conception forum. I think no-one here had to go down that road (although some mummies' journeys were easier than others) so I don't know how much help we can be. I would suggest you also try temping though. It's as good as free (apart from a few quid for a good basal body thermometer) and can tell you lots about what might be out of sinc. Terry Wechsler's "Taking charge of your fertility" is a great resource on this, if you're interested. 

Random question to all 2011 mummies: Have you made plans for the holidays yet? Normally our Christmas involves a lot of travel, usually including a flight on Christmas eve so we can spend parts of Christmas with my family and parts with DH's. This year might be another one of those compromises but in the future we really want to have our own family Christmas for LO, without the stress of spending it on a plane. Only problem is our house isn't really big enough for all the parents and siblings to stay (even just visiting at the same time would be very cramped and most of them are outwith driving-home-at-night distance). Does anyone have a similar situation? Have you come up with any solutions/compromises?
(P.S.: Yes, I'm aware it's June. :haha: But with family in 3 countries and flights to be booked, these things need to be thought about early in our case.)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh the joys of planning Christmas Amyg!!! I have to confess we are already thinking about ours! We have a bit of a logistical problem too. Both our mothers live about 3 hours away, luckily very near to each other. However.....one smokes a lot. But allows dogs. One doesn't smoke, but doesn't allow dogs. 

So we have the scenario that if we don't want bubs exposed to smoke, we have to stay with my Mum, but she's a definite "no dogs in the house" person. And we have two large bouncy dogs. 
But my mother in-law, does allow the dogs, but she smokes. She's also not in great health and so we can't just leave the dogs with her as she wouldn't cope for more than a afew hours. 

At present we are thinking that we will go down there from 23-27. I will stay with bubs at my mums. DH will have to sleep mostly at his mum's to supervise the dogs. Daytimes are easy enough as we can alternate between the two houses easily enough. However we both agree that we want to wake up together on Christmas morning. So DH will have to come over late Xmas eve, wake up early with me and sprog, then go off to his mum's, walk the dogs, sort them out, then bring his Mum back to my mum's for a Christmas breakfast/brunch. Then we all decamp over to my motehr in-law's for main xmas dinner as her house is big enough to take the rest of teh family who will eb coming.

Confused? I sure am!!! The sooner we can move down that way the better!! Then problem solved! 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Carbafe! Great pics! Luke is sooo like his daddy! 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, Fairy, I feel for you. I'm also quite glad we're not the only one's with such logistical problems. This year it looks like it'll be my folks in early December for LO and me, then DH will come over for a few days while the in-laws cat-sit. Then we'll fly back via England where we'll visit his granny but have to be back up north to pick up the cat before DH's parents go to England for Christmas. Then go see them or have them visit once they're back. Phew. So probably a very quiet actual Christmas but the thought of the rest of December already has me breaking a sweat. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Carbafe--cute pics. You have such a handsome little guy and what a great group of dads in that one shot! 

As for our christmas, we alternate seeing DH family one year and mine the next so this year we'll go see DH's family--which involves a couple flights a few hours a piece and some airport time...so it takes a day to get there. My family is just as long on the travel but in a different direction. We will see my family this August and his family in December. We may someday decide to stay home but for now we don't have to pay for her travel til she's 2 if she sits in our lap so there's no added cost...just the added stress of traveling with a baby :)

So I have to brag--Olivia just slept 9pm - 7am without waking for feeds! First time EVER! I got some good rest too--I slept about 1130-7 but I was waking around 5am to check on her and was in a light sleep from 5-7 but nonetheless...I am rested as is she and I think she just went back down for another spell of sleep--so I shall too... :)

Lovely day to all :flower:


----------



## zb5

membas, that is amazing! Hope she keeps it up! :)

We've also thought about Christmas but haven't made any real plans yet. membas, our situation is similar to yours where we have been switching off every year. But we might decide to change it up this year, because it is our turn to visit my parents, but they will already be visiting us a few times in the fall to see the baby, and DH's parents don't really travel so they won't meet him at all unless we go there. So even though we went there last year, we may go again.

Maybe we will avoid the actual Christmas holiday and travel in December of January like you Amygdala, to save some money on flights and avoid the big Christmas rush at the airports. And then wake up in our own beds on Christmas morning... that doesn't sound bad! But we'll see.

Have a good day ladies! It's been warm here, time to put on one of my new maternity tank tops!


----------



## Amygdala

Congrats on Olivia's first time sleeping through the night! Hope there's many more restful nights in the near future for you. 

In other news: Remember my friend who was told girl, then boy, then girl again? Turns out her little girl has recently grown a winkie. :D As I said before: I'll believe it when (s)he's here. But it looks pretty certain now and I'm so happy for getting to finally do some baby shopping.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> Congrats on Olivia's first time sleeping through the night! Hope there's many more restful nights in the near future for you.
> 
> In other news: Remember my friend who was told girl, then boy, then girl again? Turns out her little girl has recently grown a winkie. :D As I said before: I'll believe it when (s)he's here. But it looks pretty certain now and I'm so happy for getting to finally do some baby shopping.

That is funny Amygdala! Your poor friend, but hopefully at this point they're pretty sure and she can laugh about it. Anyway, most boys clothes would be fine on a girl as well, so enjoy your shopping!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah for a full sleep Membas! How old is Olivia now?

Amyg, that's so funny re your friend, and precisely why am not calling it 100% on fairybaby til we get a clear shot of between the legs!! As my charming brother put it, "so you're having a girl, or a boy with a small winkle!" Hehehe.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

12 weeks this wednesday Fairy...time is flying by! she has done one other time 10-5 and lots of 9=3a spells but this was by far the longest stretch and complete night ever.

more later...gotta run


----------



## carbafe

Glad you like the pic's :) Second one is my dad and grandpa, Luke and DH and third one is DH, his dad and Luke :) 

Membas that is fab !! Luke hasn't been sleeping well the last two weeks but last night he slept from 10.45 until 5.15 which is the longest he has ever slept and fab ! I went to sleep about 11 so got 6 whole hours sleep in a row which I really needed after two weeks of sleepless nights ! Like you I woke up at 3 and thought oo he hasn't woken for a feed yet !

As for Christmas both of our parents live very close to each other which means we always see both of them on Christmas day. First year we were married we had dinner at my mum and dads and Christmas evening at DH and last year the other way around. So this year it will be dinner at my mum and dads but we have decided to go to DH's in the afternoon (as hopefully Luke will be going down to sleep earlyish by Christmas - fingers crossed) so they can see Luke and then just stay at my parents after dinner and get him tucked up in bed while we play games. We usually spend the week between Christmas and New Year visiting lots of family which I find tiring especially last year when I was pregnant and then ended up with flu ! I think I would rather not do it this year and maybe have some relaxing family time just the 3 of us but we will have to see !


----------



## Isabel209

AF caught me :((


----------



## lilmackate

Isabel209 said:


> AF caught me :((

I'm so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: sorry Isabel


----------



## zb5

sorry about the :witch: Isabel. :hugs:

carbafe, that is great that you will see both sets of parents for Christmas. But I agree, trekking all around to see the other relatives sounds stressful! It could be fun to have some Christmastime just the 3 of you. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Isabel, sorry about the witch!

Carbafe, I think with Luke being so little still you have the perfect excuse to not do the whole visiting everyone under the sun thing this year. 

Lilmac, how are things?

Reading about babies sleeping through the night makes me wish we were there already. I haven't slept a full night in I don't know how long and when I do sleep I have really vivid and/or stressful dreams. :( Getting sooooo tired here. Worst part is that I'm still meant to be doing phd work but I'm rarely ever awake enough to actually concentrate. Add my newest aches and pains (mostly my back) and my phd is really not doing well. Officially I finish in a week and a half but I really thought I'd get more done before baby... I'm trying to not stress about it but it's not easy. On the bright side, I found an antenatal yoga/breathing techniques/hypnobirthing class (yes, all rolled into one) that I'm hoping to start this week. I'm pretty keen on a natural birth, hopefully a water one, and I hope that class might make me feel more prepared. Anyway, sorry about the whining today, hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Fairybabe

sorry the evil witch got you Isabel.

Amyg, I am totally with you on the poor sleep. I still have to get up once or twice a night to widdle. And when I do sleep I also have the crazy vivid dreams. They can be just random and a bit weird to full on scary stuff (fleeing a group of boys wanting to beat me up, trapped in the same building as hanibal lector!) And it means you don't wake refreshed. Bring on afternoon naps I say! (Not that those are possible most days!). Try not to worry re the phd, am sure it will work out. No one tells you in advance how all consuming pregnancy is. And if you take time out to rest, better for you and baby.

I stupidly watched baby hospital on itv last night. DH just passed the tissues!

Oh and I think, tho not sure, that fairybaby had hiccups last night! Just whjen I got into bed. A slightly diff sensation to kicking, more of them in a row. Very weird!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairybabe said:


> trapped in the same building as hanibal lector!

No way, Fairy!! That actually had me laugh out loud, making the cat jump. :haha: I had the SAME dream about a week ago! Hanibal Lector was in our house (downstairs) and I was desperately trying to lock myself away or get out of the house. Can't remember how it ended now but my goodness was that stressful. 

I don't watch anything birth or baby related at the moment, just in case it upsets me. In fact I tend to even turn off the ads at the moment, because I can't cope with the one's asking for money for starving children. We do our bit for charity, sponsor a child and give more where we can, so I think it's rather unfair those organisations still make me feel awful on a daily basis. I know their work is good and important but I just cannot deal with the pictures right now. :nope:

On a brighter note, hiccups are so funny aren't they? I wonder if they're as annoying for the baby as they are for us?


----------



## zb5

Sorry to hear about the poor sleep Amygdala and Fairy. :( My actual insomnia has gotten a little better. But instead, it has been really hot and we have to sleep with the window open and the fan on, so I am now woken up by the birds outside (including one crazy bird who sings at 1am). Or today, my cat wanting to be petted at 5:30am. :wacko: This is preparing us for motherhood, right? Today I had a dream we were in childbirth class and they made us pretend to labor on our backs with 5 layers of clothes on, it was very uncomfortable. Better than Hannibal Lector though!

Amygdala, the best advice I've gotten on my PhD work while pregnant is, "Do as much as you can before the baby comes, but don't expect to be able to do as much as if you weren't pregnant." If the fatigue weren't enough, there are all the doctor's appointments and things to shop for and family to update on our bumps... being pregnant is a busy life!

I think baby has had hiccups once, it felt exactly like what you say Fairy. Like kicks but a little lighter and more regular for a bit. I also think I had some B-H contractions yesterday. I noticed 3 times for sure when my tummy got really hard. One time was a little uncomfortable, I think because I really needed to pee! The other two times were just weird. I suppose that means things are progressing normally? :shrug:

Have lovely days ladies!


----------



## Amygdala

I apologise in advance for the OT ego-post but I need to vent. 
My stupid cat just killed a bird and brought it inside. I know I can't be mad at him because he's a cat and that's what they do but I really didn't need that today. Luckily DH works from home so he's currently cleaning up the mess but even so I know I won't feel comfortable in my home for ages now. I'm also currently curled up in bed in tears but that's another story and I blame hormones for that. It's not cat's first victim after all and as much as it upsets me, normally I just repress the thoughts. But I'm really weird with dirt in my house and no matter what amount of cleaning I do, I'll remember that there's bird blood on my floor for ages. I wish I didn't get so emotionalover these things. DH accidentally hurt a bird last year and even though it seemed fine in the end, thinking about it still makes me feel awful. I guess I'm not in the best headspace today anyway but honestly, I just want to stay in my bed and hide away forever now. Sorry for the ramblings but that needed out.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: :hugs: amy


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you!!! Feeling much better now.


----------



## zb5

:hugs: Amygdala! Glad you are feeling better!

My cat used to kill birds but we haven't been letting her outside recently (she never wanted to come back inside at night and I think we have coyotes in our area which are notorious for eating cats... :wacko:). When this crazy bird kept singing at 1:30am and waking me up, I finally thought, "I wish we could let her outside right now to kill that bird!" :blush: I feel guilty, I like most birds, but not that one!! :blush:


----------



## Dinah

Hey all

Glad to see ZB5, Amyg, Lilmac and Fairy pregnancies doing well :0)

Isabel so sorry about AF :(

Carbafe - oh my goodness how cute is your little boy? Thanks for sharing pics! 

Membas - yay for Olivia sleeping through! We are super lucky, Bethany has been sleeping through about the last four days. Going from 9-7am without a feed. It's very very nice lol.

All is ok here. Bethany having a rough time, just recovered from chickenpox and now has an eye infection bless her. Despite all that she still smiles and is super lovely :cloud9:

- dinah


----------



## zb5

Wow, that is amazing about Bethany sleeping through the night Dinah! Even with her being sick! Hope you are getting some well-deserved rest. :)


----------



## membas#1

oh that's so nice that she sleeps through! Olivia just did it the one time :haha: but i felt lucky that day :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies!
Amyg, hope you are feeling better! Sounds like you needed a duvet day! Pesky hormones. It's not nice when pets do gross things, no matter how much we understand it's just animal instinct. 

Dinah good to see you! Great news on the sleep!

Ok a question for you ladies: 2 weeks ago I woke in the night with strong sharp pains across the level of my naval. They were like spasms and 5 mins apart for 20mins, I was just about to call the emergency midwife line when I got the urge to go to the loo and had a load of diarrhoea. I was fine after that. Then last nigt, woke at 4am with sharp gripes across my lower abdo, felt some gurgles and churnings and voila, more diarrhoea. Tummy still feels a bit unsettled this morn, but no contraction type sensations. I can't put it down to any specific foods or anything else. Anyone else had random things like this? In the intervening 2 weeks bowels have been fine. Your thoughts ladies?

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I had the same thing. 3 times, about a week apart, I think somewhere between 19 and 23 weeks. I could look up the exact times if you like? Twice it was just short lived pain and settled when I rested. But once it was full-blown cramps, dizziness, nausea, eventually diarrhoea. I phoned the midwife that time who asked if there was blood (no) or leaking fluid (no) and then told me to just rest and drink lots. And to not worry. Of course, as you can imagine, I worried anyway. :haha: But it hasn't happened since and LO is just fine. Whenever I mention it, midwives and doctors tell me it was just Braxton Hicks. I'm not sure I believe that but I'm pretty sure it's ok, as long as contractions aren't regular or long-lasting. Anything over an hour I would go to L&D for and demand they do a ctg. But if it's less than that and doesn't happen again soon, then try to not worry. :hugs:

Edit: You have a Doppler, right? Maybe just check the hb, just to put your mind at ease?


----------



## Fairybabe

That's reassuring Amyg! Thanks. Baby has been wriggling on and off in there today, so I don't think she's too bothered! Will check out my cervix when I get home and also check the hb sounds good. I was wondering if the uterus has growth spurts that irritates the bowel? All v weird. 
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I went to the doctor and had my cervix checked yesterday. Basically, I had a LOT of Braxton Hicks contractions on Wednesday, and the books say you are supposed to go in if you have 4 or more per hour. I had a feeling everything was fine as they weren't painful, and the doctor confirmed my cervix was fine, but was happy that I had come in to get it checked out.

No diarrhea or significant pain though. That sounds unpleasant! I hope it doesn't happen again!

I have been getting, I guess, round ligament pain as well? I have both an achey pain in my sides, and occasional really bad sharp pains especially when I'm in bed and try to roll over or something. (I guess because my torso twists a little?) Oh, pregnancy fun...


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks ZB.
I self-checked my cervix last night. From waht i could tell (one leg propped on side of the bath and rest of me contorting!) it feels nice and long still and certainly no big hole that would take a finger or anything else. So hurrah! 
HB on the doppler was loud and clear and super strong.

Am also wondering re round ligament pain. Last night lying on the sofa with dh, not only was my lower back hurting but straight across lower abdo, just above the pubic hair line just felt SORE. Not contracting or anything like that, just sore. Eased when i got up and moved. Does that sound like round ligament pain? I find it's all very well reading about these things but actually trying to identify them as they occur is somewhat trickier! 

If i get teh sharp pains and spasm feelings during teh night a 3rd time i will go and get seen by someone. As for now, just a bit gassy!

Yay 22 weeks! Just want to rush past that 24/28 marker point now!

Coco.....how are you doing? Hope all is well. How much longer til end fo first tri for you? Can't be long now!

Lilmack, how are things for you and your family? Been thinking of you and hope you are not having to stress out too much.

Membas, loveyour jourmal, it's so great to read all your experiences, good and bad and make mental notes of things to copy! 

Right, lazy saturday for me!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Yeah, I dunno exactly about round ligament pain, I have been attributing any random abdominal pains to round ligament pain. :haha:

When my doctor checked my cervix, she said she looked good, but then she said, "the only bad part is that you check it yourself at home, so I'm glad you came in." Huh? I didn't question her about it, but I've felt a cervix before! Oh well.


----------



## Amygdala

Hm. She might have been referring to the risk of infection or irritating the cervix by checking too frequently? But unless you're checking every day, I wouldn't worry about it.
What else usually happens at your appointments? Mine seem to always be the same: urine sample (it's surprising how difficult peeing in a cup can get from around 30 weeks), blood pressure, bump measuring and then listening to baby's heartbeat. If they gave me a Doppler and a few urine test strips I could do the check-ups myself. I guess I should be grateful that I don't need more attention than that but I sure wish there was more of an element of education/information. I had bloods taken four weeks ago and had to ask what they were for and how I'd get the results. Anyway, sorry for the slight OT rant there...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, my regular appointments are about the same. Every 4 weeks, they weigh me, I pee in a cup, listen to hb, and then she will tell me what sort of things are coming up. Like, "don't forget to schedule your u/s for around 20 weeks" or "here is the sugar drink and paperwork to do your gestational diabetes screening test, make sure to do it between 24-28 weeks." But they've been generally been over really quickly! I like my doctor but I definitely need to make sure to be assertive and ask questions if I have them and not wait for her to ask me.

This appointment was extra because I was slightly concerned about all the Braxton-Hicks (ooh, having one right now... weird.) So they got me in for a quick appointment in the middle of the day.

The thing about the cervix I find strange is, since you're allowed to have sex, I feel like checking your cervix should be a minor issue. Not that I'm having a ton of sex recently, but who knows, some women could be doing it every day! That must be more irritating to the cervix than checking it? I don't know.


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies...still keeping up and reading what's happening with you all :) 

Those appointments sound just like mine were--quick and pretty standard. Guess I always felt kind of boring for the doctor but I felt good knowing I didn't have any issues to discuss I guess :)

Glad you are all doing well and your appointments are going so easy!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning ladies! How is everyone? I'm getting really tired (quite literally) of the insomnia and vivid dreams here. Last night I was awake every 10 minutes until 4am and then finally got some sleep just to have the weirdest dreams ever. The last one being rather horrible as well. I dreamed I had given birth to a baby boy who I now had to give to my cousins because I'd been a surrogate for them. Except it was actually my egg, so he was biologically mine. Somehow that wasn't a problem though until I saw the youngest of my cousins (there's 4 of them and they were gonna raise the baby together) interact with baby and he was really horrible and kept throwing cookie crumbs and flour at his face! (yeah, I know...) Anyway, I got so upset at how he was treating my baby but knew that he wasn't really legally mine and there's nothing I could do. It was horrible. Then I woke up realising that I'm still pregnant, with DH's child and that we're gonna get to raise her. I nearly cried with relief. Stupid dreams...


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy, the insomnia was always bad for me, but it gets better, at least for me it did after she was born...then you are up with feeds but tired enough to go back to sleep after those hopefully! :)


----------



## zb5

Oooh, the insomnia sounds terrible Amygdala! And what a terrible dream. I've been sleeping well until about 5:30am when the sun rises and the birds start up... then I try my best to keep sleeping and it only works sometimes. Probably I should really just try to get to bed earlier so it's not a problem if I wake up at 5:30am.

Well, our flights went fine and I'm now on vacation! There is internet here so I am still dealing with work/school issues from afar... I guess that is to be expected when I'm trying to finish my thesis. Still, sitting on the screened in porch with my laptop and going down to the beach at lunch is much better than regular work! :)


----------



## membas#1

ZB enjoy your travels and vacation! sounds lovely :)

So I just got my first AF post baby. BOO HISS! I wanted to be one of those that AF stayed away through breastfeeding. I breastfeed around the clock, co sleep, and baby wear (all things that apparently help keep AF away/hormones from gearing back up) but still ovulated a while back (i knew it cuz i felt it mid of the night but was hopeful that AF wouldn't come) and now AF today....been spotting for 3 days so I figured!

Good thing I wasn't relying on BF for birth control! 

Sorry for the rant, I'm bummed!


----------



## zb5

Oooh, that sucks membas!


----------



## membas#1

well to make up for getting AF, olivia gave us her first full on laugh today :) got the tail end on video will try ti put in journal tonight. so cute!


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, laughing babies are the best! Such an exciting time! Sorry to hear about AF but at least you took precautions and don't have to worry about a possible pregnancy. I find it really weird to think that in only a few weeks now we'll have to think about contraception again. I definitely need a break from pregnancy though. :haha:

I'm also freaking out slightly over here. I think it's fuelled by work worries. I haven't got nearly as much done as I'd like and I guess I'm getting worried about being about to go on mat leave. Officially, Friday's my last day. Now I know I fan get a few more weeks yet out of myself but there's so much work to be done in that time. Anyway, work woes I think are spilling over into general how-are-we-gonna-cope worries. If I think about it, I know we're ready. I know we're both mature and sensible enough to make great parents and I know we're gonna love it and have so much fun with our little girl. But still that feeling of panic creeps in, like I'm a teenager who got herself into trouble. I'm so young, how can I possibly be responsible for someone else? :haha: Oh the joys of antenatal psychology...


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Amy--you'll continue to freak out and worry 'how are we going to do this', but i tell you, once you are in the midst of raising your baby and being parents, you just do it and it comes naturally. you'll be great! :) i also had a hard time with the whole leaving work--did i do everything i needed to etc...ultimately though, i didn't give a crap once she was here--i was too tired to care then :) but until she came i worried all the time if i left things in good order. 

:)


----------



## Fairybabe

Boo for AF membas! But great your body is returning to normality. And baby laughs are just soooo beautiful! What a lovely milestone.

Zb, enjoy your holiday!! Lots of rest and relaxation for you I hope.

Amyg, you know what, I would be more worried if you didn't have wobbles and worries about being a parent! It shows you truly give a damn and want to do your best by Helena. As for the thesis, you can only do your best in the toime you have. Maybe if you can talk with someone at uni about how to atructure a plan b then you will feel more in control?

Well, like a true brit, I have to complain about how hot it has been here the last few days! 30degC! It totally floored me and my hands swelled like sausages, had to take my rings off v fast. Working was a killer. But should be cooler today. Was freaking slightly as I seem to have felt baby moving less, but the doppler has rrassured me. I've realised that bubs has migrated to up near my belly button. This is where I was already carrying some extra flab, and I think when bubs is under the flab, I feel less. When she is lower I feel more. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Fairy, you should come to Scotland! No summer for us. :haha: Although I shouldn't complain, today's actually really nice. Might get up to 17! :D If the heat is getting to you, try running your wrists under cold water, helps so much with the swelling! And water melon is meant to as well by the way. 

Thanks for the reassurance girls! I know it's just hormonal wobbles but it's good to hear others understand. 

Zb, hope you enjoy your "vacation". Don't work too hard though!


----------



## Dinah

Sorry to hear about AF Membas. In a strange way I'm kinda looking forward to getting that again, its like your body getting back on track after the pregnancy. Soo exciting about Olivia's laugh tho! Bethany has been trying for a little while now but not quite laughing yet.

Amyg - Totally agree with Membas that you will be a natural when it comes to being a parent but I understand the worries :hugs:

Fairybabe - glad you ahve the doppler for reassurance!

Bethany currently has an eye infection bless her. It does seem to bea bit 'one thing after another' at the moment. However, she is also enjoying life to the full. We read books, sing songs and swimming lessons are going good too :)

- Dinah


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice to see you Dinah! Glad Bethany is enjoying herself and giving so much joy (minor illnesses aside!). How has your recovery from the c-section been?

Yes, yay for the doppler! Baby was super quiet all day but just now treated me to an evening kicking session whilst sprawled on the sofa and DH got to feel some of them too! That cheered me up no end! Kicks were lower down, away from my more padded navel area! 

I have to admit to struggling a littlw with anxiety at the moment girls. I think it's a combination of knowing that viability is so close, but wanting to be at least 28wks so bubs would have a chance, coupled with some residual paranoia re loss. And the fact that this saturday should have been our second due date. Am thinking of treating myself to a pregnancy massage to try and chill me out. And an acupuncture session. I do my own head in sometimes. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy--definitely go treat yourself to massage and acupuncture! you deserve it :)


----------



## Amygdala

Dinah, nice to see you and hear that Bethany's doing so well. I guess the illnesses are part of infant- and childhood but I hope you get a break from them soon. As long as she's still having fun though...

Fairy, I think it'd be strange if you weren't a little anxious right now. Of course there's no reason to expect any trouble at all at this point but with your previous experiences it's only natural to be scared. In fact, I remember feeling the same around the 22 week mark. On the the plane coming home from the states was actually the first time I'd cried about our loss in ages and I remember being very scared around then. And with your old due date coming up, of course things would be on your mind too. If you're anything like me it'll get easier from 24 weeks. Baby's chances improve so rapidly then and it really did reassure me. I hope the same goes for you. In the meantime I'd just try to keep as busy as possible. Massage and acupuncture sound good and maybe make an extra effort to meet friends and family? Anything to make the time pass quicker. And if it helps, come here and vent. I'm sure everyone here understands your worries only too well. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

On a related note, I had an awful night last night. Worst dream ever. I don't want to tell you the details but it was horrendous. It took me quite some time to wake up and realise it was a dream but when I did and felt Helena move, I was just so endlessly grateful. It's funny how you only really understand how important something/someone is to you when you think about losing it/them.


----------



## membas#1

sorry for the bad dreams ladies :hugs: i wish i could tell you they got better for me but i still have them now, only less frequently, so that is good! it's definitely hormones and just normal fears coming together in our sleep. i've had several doozies about olivia since she's been born and find myself waking and sleeping with my hand on her or putting her in my bed sometimes afterwards. it helps me go back to sleep in peace. 

i think you ladies are all so strong. you've all had your own hurdles to get to where you are now. i'm so glad for all of you and the strong babies you are all growing :flower:


----------



## Coco14

Hi girls, how's everyone doing?
I haven't been able to get online for a while.
Feeling very worried today. I haven't been feeling sick, and this week I seem to have my energy back. I didn't get up all night to pee last night for the 1st time in a while and getting twinges in my uterus today. Starting to panic. Should I call my doc?


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco, most of my symptoms vanished at about week 9. When I had my 10wk scan the lady said it was a really good sign as the baby was now beginning to use hormones and energy from the placenta, not from the sac. I also had twinges then too. Growing pains. When is your next scan?

Amyg, thanks for the wise words. Preg massage booked for sunday! 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

coco i too had a lessening of symptoms tempoararily around week 9 and again around week 13 or so. of u are worried then call your doc for some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys. I called the midwife, she said it doesn't sound too worrying but said to make a doc app.


----------



## Shey

Coco hope all goes well for you and your LO! happy 10 wks girlie!


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, I had the same lessening of symptoms (and worries!) around 10 weeks I think. If you read back to around January time on this thread you'll most likely find posts from me saying the exact same things you are now! I distinctly remember taking a shower one day and finally feeling good and energetic instead of sick and then worrying like mad all day. So at least know it's quite normal. But if you can make an appointment and think it would put your mind at ease, then I'd totally go for that. How long until your next scan?

AFM, I had THE weirdest day. Started ok, after a good nights sleep. Then I get a letter through informing me of my studentship payment for this quarter. This shouldn't have gone through as I'm on mat leave from Monday, so I emailed the Uni to ask about it. Then I did some sums etc to work out how exactly we're doing financially while I'm on mat leave. I've done this tons of times before, but find it reassuring to double-check every few months. Anyway, all worked out ok, actually better than I'd thought. So I'm relieved and go to tell DH the good news. Bergen talks to me about electricity rates going up and somehow this sends me into a complete tail-spin and money panic. Had a proper good cry about how worried I am about finances. DH was great though and managed to calm me down and we had a lovely lunch in the garden. When I got back to my work I had an email from Uni that I *think* said it wasn't a mistake and they're now giving me 6 months paid leave!!! I don't quite believe it yet and have emailed back for confirmation. :haha: BUT HOW FREAKING AWESOME WOULD THAT BE? This would solve all my immediate and medium-term money worries in one go! Please please please cross your fingers for me that I didn't misread it and that's actually what they're doing! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh fingers crossed Amyg!! Always nice to get good financial news!

Coco, the main ways at this stage to be sure what's happening are a scan, and a check of your progesterone levels. I'm guessing you have no bleeding as you haven't mentioned it. Btw, what's happening re your job situation?

Afm, well got told this morn that my tennants in my house up north that I can't afford to sell are moving out in a month. Just praying that the agency gets tennants in asap or that's £400 a month I have to magically find til they do! Hoping for some lovely new tenants who stay a few years! 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, Fairy, a friend of mine is having that exact same problem right now. Except she's never had tennants, just moved out of the place herself and now needs to find someone asap. I'll cross all my fingers for you! But if you're with an agency anyway I'm sure you'll find someone really soon!

I'm sorry to follow your potentially bad news (although I'm sure it'll turn out to be fine!) with my good ones, but I just got the confirmation and they are paying me mat pay! How awesome is that? I must find out who got that changed for me, because I didn't even protest, after having seen someone else protest in vain last year, so someone somewhere must have fought the decision for me. I'm just so grateful. With good budgeting that should buy me an additional year with LO or pay for her childcare if I should find a suitable job in that time. I'm so grateful to now be in a position where I can be a bit more picky about what I want for my daughter (in terms of jobs/spending time with her) and don't need to worry about getting into really tight spots.


----------



## Fairybabe

Don't be sorry Amyg! Good news is always for sharing! Looking on the brightside, my outgoing tenants have been there 2years and so were on a rolling contract after the first year. At least it's now and not october when I have to deal with this. And it means any new ones will be on a one year contract, so once they are signed up I can relax about it over the crucial time of giving birth/new baby etc. The agency woman said their lettings dept seemed v busy at the moment, so am hoping and praying for a seamless transition. Fingers crossed! 

Brilliant that you can now afford more time with LO without stressing!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, see that sounds not too bad. And if you do get someone in pretty soon it might actually turn out to be a blessing in disguise, giving you that extra security. Hope they find someone asap!


----------



## Fairybabe

So here's a Q Amyg, now you are nearly 34wks, when are you gonna have your hospital bag packed? And...what are you gonna put in it?
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Hm, good question. I've got things ready but not everything yet. Have a huge list though. :D Baby's bag is packed and ready to go. Although at the moment there's still a lot of stuff I found out I don't need (first antenatal class tonight): towels, nappies, pads... Apart from that there's the obvious baby clothes, a bikini top and a night shirt for me, some snacks (dried fruit, cereal bars, fruit juice), lip balm, bio oil (LOVE the stuff), breastpads, nursing bra, spare pants and a fresh t-shirt, toiletries. Then we have a list of last-minute stuff like iPod, camera, chargers. If you're interested in the actual list, I can post it but I think that's pretty much it. 

Antenatal class was... interesting. It was useful to hear the hospital's policies and procedures. They seem to favour a pretty natural way of doing things, they encourage water birth, immediate skin-to-skin, natural 3rd stage, delayed clamping etc. So DH and I are much more confident we'll get the birth we'd like now. Oh, by the way: We wrote our birth plan last night. Weird to see it all "planned out" but also strangely soothing. 
Anyway, from a social point of view the class was quite disappointing. There were 6 other couples (one of them being a girl of maybe 16 years and her friend) and only one of them seemed even remotely interested. I couldn't believe when half the group admitted to not knowing what a cervix is. I know how horrible this makes me sound but I really did feel very alone there. I mean, you girls are all as excited and informed about this as I am, how come in real life I only seem to meet the people who don't seem to be all that bothered about the whole thing?


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg was this the nhs class or the nct class? I think at nct classes you are more likely to find like minded people. Last night at my prenatal aqua yoga I mentioned checking my cervix. Well! The looks I got! Out of the 5 of us none of the others haf ever felt theirs or thought about what it might feel/look like! Made me feel a bit of a weirdo to be honest but then I remembered you girls and felt better. I was shocked about the lack of awareness of their own bodies as women. I guess either you are interested in a proactive kind of way, or you aren't. Or you just aren't exposed to info and thought processes that guide you down that path. 
Keep on plugging away Amyg, there must be some like minded mum's somewhere nearby!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

amy that's great news about your paid leave! you should definitely share that news here! :)

fairy i hope you'll get new tenants quickly! 

you know, i'm pretty sure i'm one of the few in my circle/family that is so familiar with my cervix and body in general. i think it's really important, but i only became so aware over the last 3 or 4 years. i mean i've never been unaware, just became more aware--if that makes sense. and of course TTC and making my mind up that before we were officially TTC i wanted to chart my cycles, well that gave me whole new sense of awareness that i really appreciate. i'm really glad i studied my cycles and body the way i did before we started TTC. 

and on the baby front--I have a THREE MONTH OLD! Can you believe it? The first month was one of the longest months (i hate to say it like that but it was a long month just figuring it all out and the first month was hard for Olivia at times...etc.) and these last 2 have zoomed by so fast! she's been a crankster the last few days--i jokingly told DH that it's because I got AF so she's getting more hormones in my milk. not sure if that's possible but she sure has been a bear on and off since friday. Anyways--not to focus on the negative here--she is doing great, learning new things and changing every day. She definitely loves her mama and daddy--but has also started smiling at strangers that talk to her. She still looks so much like daddy but I can see myself in her too...mostly in her nose, cheeks and mouth. It's a great thing, being a mommy--hard work (sometimes the hardest thing I've ever done), but so rewarding.

My lovely 3 month old:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7752.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7777.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Membas, she's just so cute!! And there are so many exciting times ahead of you! Don't get me wrong, newborns are cute too and I'm sure I'm gonna love every second with LO but I'm really really looking forward to that active baby stage, when all the exciting things happen like first smiles and noises and interactions with you. I love reading about your experiences with Olivia, just reminds me how very excited I am to be a mum myself. :D

Fairy, it was an NHS class. We never signed up for the NCT class because we figured we could probably get all the info we need at the NHS classes and through books and at the time we really thought we'd better watch the pennies. And of course our nearest class is half an hour away so we wouldn't have met anyone local anyway. I might splurge on a few weeks baby yoga though. Would be good for me anyway and maybe people there are a bit more "proactive". I like that term, that's exactly what I was trying to express. People who are passionate about becoming/being parents as opposed to people the whole thing just seems to happen to.


----------



## carbafe

Amy that is great news about your maternity pay. One thing I would definitely recommend for your hospital bag is some straws. During labour I was really thirsty so DH had a glass of water with a straw which he keep holding to my mouth between contractions. I think you get extra thirsty with the gas. Also make sure you have some muslin cloths the are invaluable ! Lansinoh nipple cream is amazing and you don't have to clean it off before feeding. It is also great for your hands if they become chapped like mine did as I washed my hands so often ! Snacks are definitely good for after the birth. I didn't eat during labour but I was hungry after and during my stay and you only get meals at set times. Not sure how long your planning on staying but I felt quite sweaty and got milk, sick etc on my pj's so asked DH to bring me a new set after the first night. 

Hope that is helpful but feel free to ignore it :)

I found my NCT class good for meeting like minded people as you actually have to make an effort to go but I guess if it is so far away its not worth it. In edinburgh the local practices all run baby massage classes and breastfeeding cafes which are great for meeting other mums. Do you know if they do a similar thing there ?

Membas happy 3 months to Olivia :) Luke is 12 weeks today but I think he is offically 3 months on the 8th It is amazing how the time flies !

Fairy I hope you find new tenants soon. I think the rental market is big at the moment as no one can afford to buy.

We are doing well. Luke has started shouting and squealing in delight at his mobile and baby gym which is very cute :) His mobile was such a great buy. He was given a wind up one which he loves but it only lasts about 1min at which point he starts to moan and I have to go back and wind it up and after about 3 times he is fed up (plus DH said it was out of tune ) So i bought one with a battery which plays 20 mins of music and keeps turning even when the music runs out and he loves it :) It means I can put him in his cot upstairs and have a shower and get dressed while he has a lovely time watching it. 

Also the last 3 nights I have been able to put him down to sleep in his moses basket awake and he has fallen off to sleep by himself which I am very pleased about so hopefully that continues. He still wakes up at least once in the night but I can cope with once or twice a night. 

In other news my (not so) little brother got engaged today :D So we are excited about that. I don't think they are planning on having the wedding for a few years yet so I am hoping Luke can be a little pageboy :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning girls!! Start of another crazy week here! Busier than I've ever been. Which is great. But tiring. Hope the hot weather stays away! 

Coco, how are you doing? Did you see a doc?

Carbafe, luke sounds like he's doing great, can't believe he's nearly 3 months too!! How tome flies! 

Amyg, did you say this is your last week before mat leave? Enjoy!

Soooo, Membas, I know you are following the baby led approach. Carbafe, sweetpea, dinah, what are you guys doing? Amyg, zb, any thoughts on wht you have in mind? Am reading the baby whisperer at the moment, which advocates a loose system where you feed every 2-3 hours but it's structured in that you feed, play/let baby do some activity eg staring at a toy, then sleep. Then feed, play, sleep. You get the idea. The idea is baby know what's gonna happen so feels secure. Really have no idea at the moment. Guess it depends what kind of baby we have!

Had a lovely pregnancy massage yesterday. Just what I needed.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh weird! I wrote a post this morn and when I posted it I got a mssg saying it had gone to the moderators!! Maybe cos I mentioned some author's names! Anyway, can't think I said anything too controversial! Let's see if it appears in a bit!!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

i have seen posts where authors names were purposely left out and i wondered why--will be curious to see what they say fairy! wonder why its that way? and now i am curious what you wrote :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok my moderated post is now up! Minus a sentence in which I refer to a diff author, kind of on the other end of the spectrum to Membas's approach. Posts with said or rather unsaid author's name or book in them get filtered as said unamed author is very ltigation happy!! Fair play to B nB for wanting to avoid probs! I have to add I only referred and did not criticise!


----------



## membas#1

well in a way fairy i do baby led but i also do Eat, Sleep, Activity, Eat, Sleep Activity....I just do it in a different order than Eat, Activity, Sleep. Some times it works out that I"m doing Eat, Activity, Sleep but just depends on how the day has gone and the timing of when she wants to eat vs. sleep. If the two conincide then I do nurse her to sleep--but not always. So I"m baby led but also it just happens to work out usually that we have this routine through the day--based on what she needs. 

i.e. we wake each day around 10 based on when she wakes up. she has usually nursed recently around 8:30 so she doesn't always want to eat when she wakes. so we have about an hour of play/activity and then she's ready for her first nap, but it usually coincides with eat. so we nurse/nap. which is more E/S/A repeat

today she woke at 8:30 and ate but has not gone back down until her normal 10 wake time. so we have done some smiles/cooing/playtime in bed and then i reswaddled her and am seeing if she nods off...sometimes she does sometimes not. that is more in line with E/A/S repeat. 

so mine does vary based on her. and the last week she's been more clingy and a touch more fussy (growth/development spurt?) so we've done more eating/sleeping/play repeat as she wants to nurse to sleep. but for much of a month she would do the eating/play/sleep pattern. 

i didn't have anything in mind when we were pregnant except to do a baby led approach--watch for signs of tiredness, signs of hunger etc and act upon those. just so happens that it developed into a pattern for us. 

she is predictable in that she wakes for an hour in the morning and needs a nap within an hour-hour half. then she wakes from that for about 2 hours, then wakes from that for about 2-3 more hours....just a matter of when feeds fit in. 

she's just gone back to sleep so today could be a eat/activity/sleep kind of day if the morning pattern sticks for the day... :)

sorry i wrote a novel ;)


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, that is great news about the maternity pay! I'll be doing 6 months unpaid, but it's possible if I do any work for my old boss while I'm on leave she'll pay me hourly... I'm not sure. I will probably have some loose ends to tie up (publications to submit, etc.) and it would be great if she would pay me. But I would probably do it even if she didn't pay me because it's important for my career. So we'll see. I don't want to have to beg, but I would feel a lot better about taking some hours away from baby if I were getting some pay for it.

Fairy, hope you get new tenants soon! It sounds like you most likely will and it will work out for the best. :)

membas, congrats on your 3 month old! And carbafe, congrats on your 12 week old! There was a ~12 week old at the wedding this weekend and it's an adorable age. :)

As for the eat, sleep, activity or reverse... I have no idea! I'm looking forward to hearing some other opinions from you ladies.

I am finishing up my vacation/wedding trip and it was BUSY. I'm exhausted. Fortunately today is more of a rest day and spending time with my family. I'm looking forward to getting home and back to our regular routine though. Phew. And back to our kitties. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, it's actually really useful to read your experiences!

We don't really have a plan of action as such but will also go for a more baby-led approach. I'm planning to breastfeed on demand and generally make sure that her needs are met promptly. I'm also planning to baby-wear and have as much body-contact with LO as possible, especially in the first few months. The only rigid "structure" we have in mind atm is to make sure there's a clear-cut difference between night and day. I.e. Muted lights, quiet time and bath-nursing-bed around the same time each evening and then keep things dark and quiet until morning. I haven't really read any parenting books (one's on baby care aside) during this pregnancy but am basing my views on things I've read over the years and during my studies. I'm hoping to get some "manuals" under my belly before she comes though, mainly for inspiration. 

On another note: I had my first pregnancy yoga session this evening and I so wish I'd started them earlier. Absolute bliss! Some bits were a little challenging but most was at a perfect pace for me and just so relaxing. 

On yet another note: Has anyone heard from Lilmac? Membas, you have her number, don't you? I'm a bit worried, this prolonged silence isn't like her, is it? Hope things aren't too stressful for her. Lilmac, if you're reading, how are you?


----------



## membas#1

i will check to see if i have her number and perhaps send her a text. i havent seen any journal updates from her either?

i still havent read any baby/parenting books really except The Happiest Baby on the Block, and what i have picked up online. i did recently order the wonder weeks and plan to read that.

that is a great idea amy on your plans for night and day. we have done that from early on and olivia has never been one to be awake in the night. we have more of an issue getting her to go down for naps :) she wakes a ton to eat at night sometimes but always just to eat and right back to sleep.


----------



## carbafe

I haven't read anything about parenting styles we are just in the winging it camp :) So I guess that is baby led ? (Is that just when you react to he baby rather than have set times for things ?) 

Luke got into a night time routine fairly quickly and on the whole has always fed and gone back to sleep at night. I don't chat with him at night just give him a few reassuring words when I pick him up "OK baby" "Lets get you some food" that kind of thing as he usually wakes up crying in the middle of the night. When he was smaller he would always wake us up by crying but now he wakes me up in the morning by babbling and moaning as I think he is learning you don't always need to cry for attention :) At night it is just change nappy (he usually screams through this as he is hungry but better to get it done before he gets cosy and sleepy feeding) then feed, burp and back down to sleep. Just this week he has started to fall asleep on his own so bedtime routine is now bath (every second night) or baby massage/PJ's if not getting a bath around 8-8.30pm. He will then get his one bottle of the day which DH usually gives him. Then down to bed at 10pm. At the moment he will then sleep until around 3.30am and then again until 6.30-7.30am. Unless we have somewhere to be I will usually bring him into our bed at that time as DH gets up for work, and then we will snooze until he wakes again which sometime is only about 45mins but other mornings can be a couple of hours. 

During the day I still don't really feel like we have a routine. I will feed him when he wants which sometimes can be 4 hours between feeds and sometimes 1hr. It all depends on what I am doing. He doesn't really nap unless I take him out in the car or pram in which case he might sleep for a good couple of hours and go 4 hours between wanting fed. When we are at home like today I end up playing and chatting with him a lot as he doesn't really nap. I don't really see how I could schedule his feeds as when he is hungry the only way to pacify him is to feed him so I just can't imagine saying "No sorry your not due a feed for another 2 hours" and just watching him scream :S 

I don't have a sling but some days I will carry Luke around a lot as every time I put him down he cries/moans but other days he will quite happily lie on his play mat or bouncy chair and chat to his toys while I do housework etc 

So ..... all in all I think every day is different but feel we have a pretty settled night time routine.


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 I hope you get paid for any work. Hopefully your boss will realise that you are taking time away from LO and pay you for it. 

I hope Lil is doing OK and they have managed to work something out.


----------



## membas#1

carbafe--that is pretty much baby led like us...watch for tired signs and feed when hungry. olivia doesnt typically nap more than 40 min--normally about 2 hours after being awake. today she has hardly napped except going back to bed around 10am this morning for about ab hour....i like for her to nap as it helps her mood but i cant force it.

i also do not talk to her during night feeds and no lights on, no stimulation.


----------



## membas#1

i dont have lil's number. she is on facebook but not sure of her full name to do a search....


----------



## lilmackate

Ladies I'm so sorry to worry you.... I'm ok it's just a debbie downer situation. Super bummed atm and I have been spending a ton of time with my hubby and boys then we had an electrical disaster at our house basically the house was a huge fire hazard but it's fixed now. We are preparing to move though and have been fixing up the house we are going to we are down grading to a lower priced home so it's a fixer upper and it's wearing me out :/. I feel awful I had you all so worried it's just life has been a whirl wind of emotions. We are also suing my husbands ex employer because the manor in which he was terminated was all wrong and very unjust and everyone kept telling us we have a case so we contacted a lawyer (a family friend) he was honest and said yes he thinks we can win. Honestly it's not about getting money....my husband was so hurt I want justice for his treatment. Anyway I'm so sorry to have you all worried! You can find me on fb by my name katie mcintosh masters or I believe ktmastersbug or lilmackate not sure but im off and on there much more than here my phone has an app. For fb so I do that. Anyway I'm so sorry ladies. :( :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Lil, so good to hear from you! Don't feel bad for being MIA, sometimes real life just takes priority. :D Good to hear that you and hubby are being proactive about things though and I hope life gets a little calmer and more relaxing for you soon! It's really true, isn't it, when it rains it pours? But just remember that these phases never last und there'll be sunshine again soon. :hugs:

Zb5, crossing my fingers for you getting paid for your work! I take it it's stuff you could do from home? I'm still waiting for an email from my supervisor summoning me to a meeting to finish a paper. I really hope he realises that I'll be full term in less than 3 week and do not intend to be in the lab after that... Do you have a plan/an idea about when you'll finish up? And have you made plans for when you're moving yet?


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies!! I'd thought I'd share what my friend did for me.
https://www.photoshow.com/watch/Zx9dG7BJ


----------



## membas#1

aww thats great lil! you look great :)


----------



## Amygdala

What a lovely bump Lil! And you and DH make a really cute couple, you look so excited in some of those pictures! :D I really need to take at least one nice picture of hubby and the bump this pregnancy...


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, lovely vid Lilmac :)

I heard the heartbeat :D I'm so happy! I guess I'm just lucky with the lack of symptoms.

I've attached a picture I took of my SIL, I thought you might like to see, shame we are not closer so that I could shoot your bumps! I may have to do a self portrait!
 



Attached Files:







Linda shoot 19.5.11 024.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Wow Coco, that's a gorgeous picture! What a lucky SIL you have. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing some bump self-portraits. Do you have a start of a bump yet? Although if I remember correctly mine didn't become obvious until around 16 weeks, just looked chubby before. :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Hi amyg, yep I'm just looking fat now! Always had a bit of a bump anyway but I can't make it dissapear with breathing in now!


----------



## membas#1

lovely pic coco!


----------



## zb5

Glad to hear from you lil! Glad you are okay, even if your situation is not the best at the moment. :( Sorry to hear you have to sell your house. We are preparing to move too and it takes so much time and energy!

I totally know what you mean when you say it's not about the money. DH finally quit a job 18 months ago where he felt he was being unfairly taken advantage of monetarily. Now he works for himself and makes less money, but feels sooo much better about it! In the end what really bothered him was lack of respect, not the money issues.

Coco, that is a beautiful picture! Glad you got to hear the heartbeat - isn't it amazing? :)

I had my OB appointment today and all is well. I have still been having lots of BH's - several times an hour, even when I'm resting. So she checked my cervix again and all is still well. Although I did have a little brown spotting after the exam, I think that is normal. She also told me that because of my thyroid, I will be having non-stress tests twice a week starting at 32 weeks. :wacko: So far my prenatal care has been completely standard with nothing special due to my thyroid. But twice a week sounds like a giant pain in the butt! Argh... oh well.

Things are really busy here, we got back from our trip yesterday and I've been working nonstop, alternating between thesis work and organizing/planning for our big move. It looks like our move date will be August 26, although we still need to find an apartment!! At least it seems like things are falling in to place. Today we found a friend willing to fly with us and our cats so we can get all 3 cats on the plane. And my SIL (the one I was so annoyed at a few weeks ago) offered to drive our car across the country for us!

Of course the obvious solution is that we drive ourselves and our cats across the country, but I don't think my pregnant bladder and 3 cats can survive a 5 day driving trip. :wacko: So complicated planning it is! None of these plans are for sure yet, but I'm already really thankful to have friends and family offering to help us out.

Okay, I wrote an essay today... hope all is well with all ladies, mommies, and babies!


----------



## membas#1

zb, i had stress tests twice a week once i went to my due date, or perhaps around 39 weeks (i realize you'll be doing it much longer than i had to). i didn't mind cuz i got to listen to baby a lot ;) and i got to see her on ultrasound for the biophysical profiles, so i thought it was fun...you may not have the U/S? with yours but the stress tests were fun to listen to at least :)


----------



## zb5

I hope it is fun membas! I just hate the time consuming part of waiting in waiting rooms, etc. At least we are close to the hospital. Now I am thinking, "maybe baby will come early and I won't have to do a full 8 weeks of stress tests." Then I think, "maybe baby will come late and I will have time to relax while I'm waiting for him to arrive." I know, I know, I may not be able to relax by then... :haha:


----------



## membas#1

i did get annoyed at all the "appointments" at the end. DH did too as he went with me to all those. But the bright side of it was hearing LO :) I didn't have a doppler at home so I always had to wait to hear. My stress tests were always at my OBs office, not hospital. They just hooked me up to a heart rate monitor and a contraction monitor (i never showed a single contraction EVER even a day before labor when I had my last stress test). They left me hooked up for 15 minutes and recorded heart rate with movement (the movements could be picked up on the device that measured contractions). They basically wanted to see an increase in HB with movement.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Girls!
Coco! Glad you got to hear the HB and all is well! Not long to your next scan i guess? Enjoy it!

Lil, really good to see you. Sorry life is chucking so much at you right now. You and your family will make it through. And good luck wth the legal case re DH's job. I hate it when people trample over other people just cos they think they can. 

ZB i think i get some BH's too. Every so often i notice my bump has gone really hard. I don't feel anything when it happens, no pain etc. Just a rock hard bump, and then a short while later it's soft again. I'm glad they are going to check you out tho. Aside from the understandable pain in the butt of having to wait aroudn so much, you'll get soooo much reassurance that bubs is doing just fine! 

Just under 2 weeks til my next midwife appt. Hurrah! 

Thanks also ladies for the thoughts on parenting styles. Sorry i didn't repy straight away. I usually access BnB from my mobile (hence how some days i can post lots), but randomly, the browser function has just stopped working, so until it is sorted i have to wait til i login to my laptop. Groan. I just know that when i go into O2 on the weekend they will say to send my phone to the manufacturer to have it rebooted or something. Prob is, cos of being self-employed i can't be without my phone for a few days!! D'oh. 

My DH has had to go away with work for a few days. My mum is coming tomorrow eve for the weekend, so i won't be too much on my own. It feels weird being preggo and no DH around. 

Right, gotta crack on. Lot's to do today!!

Hope y'all are well! ZB, that sounds like a mega feat of organisation to plan your cross-country move! Good luck!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, bi-weekly appointments do seem like quite a lot. But at least you know that LO is well looked after and you'll get to listen in frequently as well. Your move sounds like a headache as well but I'm sure you'll get it all sorted just fine. Just remember: it won't last forever. 

Membas, I was wondering: You had a group B strep scare, didn't you? I can't quite remember how that ended, were you positive? I just found out that we don't get tested routinely in the UK and with my frequent UTIs I'm wondering whether I should push for testing. Problem is that I really HATE the idea of antibiotics for prevention. Argh, I don't know. I guess the first step would be to talk to the midwife next week and think about how I feel about things in the meantime. I've also been wondering whether to go for some preventative tea tree oil baths before being tested, hopefully increasing the chance to get rid of any infection that might be there before labour and testing? Ach, I don't know...


----------



## carbafe

Amy my swab from when I was in labour came back positive for group b strep. Because Luke then had fast breathing the day after he was born he ended up in teh Neo natal unit for 6 days on anti biotic's as they didn't want to take any risks. Group B strep can be really bad for newborns so they don't mess around. I would have much rather gotten the one load of antibiotic while in labour than Luke getting them for 5 days and us being coped up in the hospital for a week. ( I know he would have gotten a dose via me but I think it would have been a lot less) Next time I am pregnant I have to let all the midwives know and get tested sooner. I think they swab everyone while they are in labour but it is usually to late by that point to do anything before the birth.


----------



## membas#1

amy--here in the US they screen for strep b around 37 weeks or so? my deal was that i was worried it would come back positive and they'd insist i take ABX during labor, which i was not a fan of. like carbafe said, there is risk to the baby if mom is strep B positive, but not all babies born to strep B positive moms have problems. you just have to weigh your risks and decide what's best for you. i agree that i wouldn't want my LO on ABX for 5 days right after being born, but i also didn't want the ABX either. neither was a good option in my mind. that's just me. i came back negative so i didn't have to worry about it. had i been positive i don't know what i would have done...lots of research i'm sure! the US treats all B positive with ABX prophylactically, and i am not always for the prophylactic approach. 

i did take probiotics daily for the few weeks leading up to my test and before birth. i am more of a probiotic than antibiotic person. i'm not sure that recurring UTIs have anything to do with strep B--you'd have to look into that. but i do think probiotics are a good thing :) i took one called Ultimate Flora Woman's Vaginal and Urinary health probiotic. I have taken it on and off for years for yeast infections etc...


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, sorry, I didn't realise Luke's troubles were due to group B strep. You've convinced me even more to push for testing before labour though. I can't understand why they don't do it routinely if they're going to do it during labour anyway? Unless you were maybe considered higher risk, e.g. had a bit of a temperature or something?

Membas, screening is not done routinely in the UK. In fact they don't even tell you about it. But you can get a private diy test. I'm going to push for proper testing at my next appointment and if they decline I'll do the swab myself. Would just rather have a professional do it so I can have some confidence in a negative result if I get one. 

Apparently it is related to UTIs insofar that UTIs can, but don't have to be, caused by group B strep. So they can be a symptom but aren't necessarily. Either way, I'd just much rather know now, especially as the chance of having it is about 1 in 4. The chance that your baby gets infected IF you have it is only about 1 in 500 but infection can have really serious consequences. So I think I'm going to start some tea tree oil baths now, then test in a week or two and keep the baths up until delivery. If I come back positive I'll bite the bullet and go for the antibiotics though, as much as I don't like the idea...


----------



## carbafe

Amy I agree it is mad that they don't test us here in the UK sooner. I didn't really know anything about it and the midwives never mentioned it. I didn't even know they had done a swab until Luke got unwell. (I had heard of it but didn't realise the seriousness or the what the chances of having it were) I think you can ask and get it done although I am not sure if they will only do it if you are higher risk ?? In the hospital they told me that I will get tested a few weeks before my due date with any future pregnancies because I had it with Luke.

I hope I wasn't sounding bossy before. All I meant was that after they way things turned out if I had gotten tested sooner and it showed up positive I would have much rather taken measures before Luke was born. Perhaps there are ways to do that without the anti biotics ?? But I am not sure. Hope you convince them to do a swab xx


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, you didn't sound bossy at all! And I really appreciate the advice and hearing your experiences. I'll try and push for a test at my next appointment and if they say no I'll do it privately (with an Internet diy testing kit). The silly thing is that I'd quite happily pay whatever it costs but with the NHS it's usually all or nothing, i.e. either it's free or you can't have it at all. But I guess I'll see next week.


----------



## membas#1

FYI: just a general statement so you know...strep b cycles through the body i think for about 4 weeks or so, so if you test positive or negative for it at 37 weeks then there's no guarantee that you'll have the same result at 40 weeks or birth. i think had i tested positive at 37 weeks i would have asked for another swab closer to my due date. at least thta's what DH and i had talked about. that's the hard thing for me because they test you for it at 37 but those results don't really mean anything for 3-4 weeks down the road. you could be at the tail end of having it cycle as positive and be negative a week or two later. just so ya know. hope that makes sense. it's what i recall from the research i did on it when faced with the screening.


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! I never knew any of this about the strep B. Sounds fairly scary. Maybe the cycle thing is why they don't bother to check here til labour? Who knows, but great to be infoirmed! 

My phone has randomly started letting me back online hurrah!

Amyg how are you feeling now? Can you still get around ok? 
Zb, 3rd tri fast appriaching for you.
Lil, thinking of you! 
Coco, when's the next scan?
Sweetpea, how is Tommy?
Membas, are you finding it easier to go out and leave Olivia with DH?
Big hi to you carbafe!

Night all

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

it is getting easier to leave olivia with Dh--i went to work for 2 hours the other day and she did just fine--took a nap in the swing for him, took a bottle from him and didn't fuss. so that's all promising :) we are now working on lengthening her afternoon nap which means i lay in here with her and she stirs at the end of her sleep cycle (30 or so min in) i pat her or rub her belly to settle her back in for another sleep cycle. so far it's worked and she's napping for about 1.5-2 hours in the late afternoon, when she needs it most. i'm hoping after a week or so i won't have to lay in here with her for the duration to keep settling her before she wakes. each time i notice i am settling her less so she must be getting used to this. 

and you know right now i don't mind laying down with her for 2 hours every afternoon :) it's a nice rest period for mama too! i actually napped yesterday. 

how are you feeling Fairy?


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I know!! Like with the transition to second tri, I am getting confused about when exactly third tri starts. At 27 weeks or 28 weeks? Oh well. It's hard to believe that I only have 13 weeks to the due date, 10 weeks to full term! :shock: I need to get my butt in gear!

DH and I have been busy busy busy preparing for our move, me working on my thesis (I'm writing the draft of the last chapter!), and him taking on as much work as possible to support all the expenditures involved in moving, having a baby, and me taking time off of work. Things are going well though, I still have that second tri energy keeping me going. I hope it sticks around for a while!

Not sure what I'll do about strep B - hope the test comes back negative so I just don't have to worry about it...

membas, that is great that it's getting easier to leave Olivia with DH!


----------



## Amygdala

Disclaimer: The following is a complete ego-post and mother related vent, so feel free to skip, I just need to get it out. 

My mum is driving me CRAZY! I don't know if I've complained before about her tendency to see everything in black and white and to not see or acknowledge any opinion or even point of view that isn't her own? I seriously think she can't even conceive of the idea that she might not have the definitive answer to everything. And I mean that as I say it. I don't think she's stubborn or big-headed or condescending on purpose, I think she's completely unaware that other people are capable of thinking and reasoning and might have alternative but equally valid views. Anyway, it's always been annoying but recently it's become unbearable. She comments on EVERYTHING I say, either telling me why I'm (or others are) wrong or "explaining" things she knows nothing about. Example: She asked how our BBQ went last night and I said it was tiring because I spent the whole afternoon running after a friend's rather naughty 4-year-old. She then tells me he's naughty because his parents are too lenient with him as he's the second child. Now, she's never met the boy or his parents, knows nothing about how he normally behaves or how his parents discipline him. Yet, she doesn't say "maybe it is..." or "could be...", she just gives the "facts". Her reaction to me mentioning a friend considering trying for a third was "oh they shouldn't, you can't cope with more than two at a time". (She might have a bit of a surprise when our third is on the way. :haha:) Her reaction to a friend asking her to keep her 3-months-old baby out of direct sun was "they need vitamin D" and to take the baby anyway! I could go on and on and on. Normally I deal with it fairly well I think but right now it's just bugging me! I'm a fairly intelligent person, so is my husband, and we don't need to be told how to do or not do every single thing. It's so patronising! Yesterday she phoned to say she bought the LO a mobile and I thanked her and said that was great as I'm still looking for something to go over the changing table. She then tells me that I "mustn't" put it there, as I'll need to be talking to LO while I change her ("you'll see"). Now I fully intend to be interacting with my child but who the hell cares whether there is also a mobile or not??? I'm sure babies have had mobiles above their changing tables and grown up to be perfectly well-adjusted adults! Aaargh! She also told me off for being overbearing, because when she suggested taking LO during the day when I visit, I pointed out that she'll be 4 months and breastfeed so will need to be around me. I mean, really??? When I mentioned that my friend asked me to keep an eye on my mobile because she wants to text me when she goes into labour, my mum replied "she won't, she'll be busy". Maybe! But how on earth would YOU know?!I know individually, none of these things sound that bad but I get about 10 situations like that a day! A while ago she phoned me to inform me that the pram we bought was too big. Then she phoned an hour later to say that the design wasn't "girly enough". And the next day she said the pram was too small!!! I know, I'm being sensitive but goodness I am SO tired of this, I don't know how much more I can take! I'm 28, not 8! Actually, I wouldn't be this condescending to even an 8-year-old. 
I've tried explaining it to her calmly and without accusation (I should have had a medal for my patience and level-headedness) but she takes any tiny criticism personally so doesn't even listen to what I say. Her reaction is to hang up on me or suggest we change the topic. I need a break! 
Anyway, apologies for the rant. I'm going to calm down now and finish our changing table. :)


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy-- i can totally see how you are fed up. just the few examples you gave are annoying. difficult situation since she doesn't appear to want to hear any criticisms. not sure what you can do about it. once LO gets here you'll probably piss her off a time or two doing things your way and not really listening to how she thinks you ought to. perhaps she'll see that you don't do things according to her "suggestions" and she'll back off....but if she's always been this way then probably not. just keep doing things your way :)

P.S. tell your mom my baby has a mobile above her changing table and she loves it :) she just started taking note of it about a month ago and she stares at it, smiles at it--all the meanwhile i talk to her, tickle her and get lots of smiles on the changing table. she has never once cried during a diaper change :) it's one of her fave places to be on the table.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh a mobile above the changing table! Now that's a good idea!!! Amyg, i agree with Membas, i doubt she'll change, but the only real hope is that she'll at least learn to object internally and vocalise a little less. Take deeeeep breaths and maybe pick up less of her phone calls!!!

Membas, i'm feeling quite good at the moment. In my head that is. Hitting 24wks is more relaxing and although for me i just wanna get past 28, somehow getting to 24 makes me feel i'll more likely get to 28 iykwim. Crazy i know, but whatever works. Also the baby has started moving more than in previous weeks (or rather gtting bigger so i feel more) and my bump is definitely growing so that's all reassuring. Physically, i'm mostly fine, just dealing with a pretty full on work load at the moment which is soooooo tiring. I'm ok if i get a good night's sleep, but that's a bit hit and miss. I am very grateful for the good workload at the minute...just ironic after spenindg Sept-March struggling, now that i'm getting bigger and closer to having a break, business is booming!! Still, the money is allowing us to get all our baby gear bought without having to worry about it and i'm hoping that my health and business keep going strong to the end of sept (36 weeks) so i can actually try and get some money behind us to see us through maternity leave. 

It's really hot here today. SOmeone siad we are gonna get another heatwave here soon. I am praying that is totally wrong. Those few days of 30+degC nearly did me in! Sausage fingers galore! I'll have to do a rain dance!! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks ladies! I've calmed down, finished our changing table (yay!) and now feel much better. I doubt things with my mum will ever change, so I'll just see it as the universe's way of teaching me patience. Deep breaths indeed! :D

Membas, that mobile comment made me smile. Especially at the thought of Olivia smiling away and enjoying herself. I know I say it all the time but I can't wait for our little girl to get here. :happydance:

Fairy, good to hear that work is going well! Fingers crossed that your energy levels remain high. I wouldn't worry too much though. Most people I know had quite good third trimesters, I think feeling really bad isn't that common. 24 for weeks is such a great milestone btw, congratulations! I'm sure it's time for a bump picture?!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, congrats on 24 weeks! It is such a great milestone and I'm sure you'll make it to 28 and well beyond! I'm glad to hear you're feeling good. :) I really enjoyed 2nd trimester and I hope I don't get to the tired achey third tri stage for another many weeks!

Amygdala, sorry about things with your Mom, that sounds very annoying. My mom also seems to think she knows everything sometimes, but it sounds like yours goes more extreme with it. For example she thinks a lot of the new safety regulations are silly, because they didn't have them when we were growing up, and we turned out fine. Well... I agree with her on some of those things but definitely not all. And she thinks the Angelcare baby monitor that detects baby's breathing is ridiculous, despite her saying herself that she couldn't sleep when I was a newborn because she kept checking to make sure I was breathing! I think/hope that these are general statements she's making, and when our LO comes along she will have the restraint to keep her judgements to herself. We'll see.

Amygdala, if this is the universe's way of teaching you patience, just think how prepared you will already be for motherhood! :haha:


----------



## Shey

Amy a mobile above the changing table sounds like a great idea. I love that idea. I wish I would have thought of that when I had my LO. I hope things get better with you and your mom. Other than that how are you feeling?

Fairy happy 24 weeks girlie! how are you feeling?

zb how have you been?

Kate hope you are doing well.

asfm: been busy with work and my LO turned 3 on the 8th of this month. So been busy with him and a hole bunch of other things. Miss talking to you girls!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Shey!

How are you? Haven't seen you for a while! Are you officially ttc now? How's your job situation, any break-throughs yet?

How's everyone else? It's a bit quiet here lately. Or is that just me being bored cause I'm on mat leave and have done most of my to do list? :haha:


----------



## Shey

Hey Amy, I've been working. I work at JcPenney as a Customer Service Rep. Im trying to save up to get my own place.


----------



## lilmackate

Hey shay :) I'm doing ok trying to stay positive and flush all negativity down the toilet. I hope you're well!


----------



## Amygdala

That's the spirit Lilmac! :thumbup: Life is so much more pleasant with a positive attitude. It took me years to learn that, as I come from a very negative-thinking family. But it's true, things are what you make of them. And everyone's got really great things in their lives (like you and me having our little girls!), the trick is to concentrate on them rather than the negatives.


----------



## zb5

Hi Shey, long time no see! Congrats on the job! How is your little boy?

Things are still busy here. I've been feeling pretty good until yesterday, when I started feeling really tired and hormonal. This weekend I bought new shoes since my feet have grown, but I didn't really wear them until today. Well this morning I walked to the train station in them and they gave me blisters within 5 minutes. I started crying on the train and called DH to make me feel better! Then I was feeling sniffly and sensitive all morning at work. :wacko: I'm going to return the stupid shoes tomorrow.


----------



## membas#1

i'm currently out of town with DH, LO and my mom is visiting. It's been nice, we'll be home tomorrow and will catch up then :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, zb5, stupid new shoes! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now?


----------



## Fairybabe

Nice to see you Shey!! Did you complete college this year? And how are the wedding plans?

Zb5, ouch! I hate getting new shoes. Don't get me wrong, i love the look etc but i have such sensitive feet i've lost count of how many seemed fine in the shop but when you wear them outside for real, give me huge holes in my skin. Flipflops all the way i say!!! And boo for raging hormones. You are allowed them at times you know!!!

I guess i've not been on quite as much as i've just been sooooo busy, especially as DH was away until yesterday morning and i had my mum staying.

Today, well, right now, i am sitting down in front of my computer and a huge pile of random paperwork sorting my accounts and taxes (hence being on here!!!) and am about to begin the admin battle. Oh boy have i been putting htis off. I know i don't need to file online til January, but if i don't sort it now i can't be sure i have budgeted correctly to pay anything i owe etc, and i KNOW as time goes on i am less likely to do them. And i guess forget it once LO arrives!!! Last year i paid an accountant to actually file online for me, but having seen the work she did, my affairs are really not that complex, just labour intensive in making things into columns and spreadsheets, so i'm gonna save myself £300 and do it myself!! The beauty of the online form is it does the maths for you, as long as you have worked out your incomings, outgoigns etc. I'm rambling. My tax return is not hte most exciting thing for you to read about girls!! 

On a baby related note, we've been gradually buying baby stuff. Got the baby monitor delivered yesterday, so DH and i had fun last night trying it out! he he.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Hello! Sorry I've been away a while! Good to hear everyone's well.
Just had my scan :)
No luck on the job hunting :/
 



Attached Files:







12 wks 13.7.11.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Coco what a lovely scan pic!!!! And congrats on getting to (pretty much) the end of 1st Tri!!!! Are you gonna tell everyone now?

Bummer re the job front. It's really a bad time for that at the moment. Hope you and OH are managing ok. Fingers crossed something comes up for you soon.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry hear about the bad job situation, Coco! But what an awesome scan picture!!! I take it all is well then? What an exciting time...

Fairy, your tax sounds less exciting I have to admit. :haha: But it'll be done soon and then you can go and spend that £300 on baby stuff. :D


----------



## Coco14

Thanks. Yeah I decided last minute to go for the DS screening and all is OK :) thank goodness.
I'm getting by on my redundancy money atm and signed on for jobseeker allowance today :s plus it looks like I should get maternity allowance, phew!


----------



## zb5

Congrats on the scan Coco! Baby looks just perfect in there. :) Sorry you aren't having luck with the job search yet.

membas, hope you are having fun with your mom!

Fairy, I'm also having a paperwork day. We are switching banks since our current bank doesn't have any locations where we're moving to. So I spent the morning trying to remember which things I have set to automatically pay from our account. Probably we will just keep two accounts open for a while because I know I'll forget something.

And then trying to get some paperwork in order for rental applications. We are going to go look at apartments in 2 1/2 weeks! I hope it will go smoothly but I'm not sure, since DH is self-employed, so harder to document his income, and mine won't have started from my new job yet. We'll see.

I am feeling a bit better hormonal-wise since yesterday. Although today I got up at 5:20am because I couldn't sleep. :wacko: Hope I'll take a nap later. And return those darn shoes... that will make me feel better!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, hope you got more sleep last night? I haven't been sleeping well either, so know how you feel. Best of luck with your apartment search as well! Your situation sounds a little tricky but I'm sure people will understand if you explain. 

AFM:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:*LAST SEGMENT!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance: Where did the time go??


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Amyg!!! Look at you with just a month left!! Does it feel more real yet? 

DH and I had an interesting morning visiting two nurseries. I was given the top tip to start making enquiries from after 20wks as the good ones can have waiting lists. Well one, attached to the regional college, was outstanding. More than happy for our baby to go there 1.5 days/wk from 3months. Really good staff, excellent child protection, lovely facilities, clearly happy children. The other. Oh my word. No way is our baby going there. Dingy, nowhere near as good checks and security, poor facilities and quality of the staff was poor, and the woman who would be in charge of looking after our baby did not inspire any confifence. One more to see next week. 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

hi all. hope this finds you all doing well. we got home yesterday late afternoon and i was so hoping olivia would put in a good night's rest--but she didn't. from 4am on she was awake a lot--even cried at 5am, which NEVER happens...I don't know the last time she cried in the middle of the night. i am wondering if the ice cream i ate at 8pm eventually made it's way to her and the sugar kept her from soundly sleeping. will not have ice cream tonight. had a nice visit with my mom, was great to see her and have her meet olivia.

olivia is rolling over! she has done from her tummy to her back a few times and then all of a sudden on sunday she rolled a few times from her back to her tummy, and now she keeps rolling from her back to her tummy. i was not expecting back to front this early, but she's pretty determined about it. 

so i haven't caught up on all the posts from the last few days...coco, that's a great scan pic and glad your DS screening went well. Amy--WOOHOO you don't have long to go! WOW! How are we going to know when you have LO? Because you know, you should be thinking of us first :haha: Just kidding ya!

hope you ladies are getting some rest--stock up as much as you can on sleep :)

fairy--we have decided to go with a home care provider (a friend of mine, it's her MIL and she keeps 3 other kids including my friend's). we only have to do Tuesdays half day and Thursdays all day and most nurseries around here make you pay for the entire day even if you aren't there and most that I would consider letting Olivia go to would cost $400-500 a month for just those 2 days. They have one on campus where I work that is phenomenal but it would literally cost $500 for 2 days a week. :shock: can't afford that! We'll be paying $200 about for the 12 hours a week that she will be in care. It's a hard thing to figure out so good you are looking now!

Okay, gotta run...will catch up more later..


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Membas! Glad to hear you enjoyed time with your mum! Can't believe Olivia is rolling over already, she'll be walking before you know it! Your childcare arrangement sounds really nice actually, especially with your friend's LOs there as well. And of course you're right, you ladies will need to be informed about our LO's arrival. If all goes well I'll be home the next day anyway but just in case, maybe we can do a number exchange like we did with you. Any UK ladies want to pm/email me their number? Fairy maybe?

Speaking of you Fairy, I can't believe your baby might have a space at nursery soon! How crazy is that!? Makes it so much more real somehow. It's only good sense though, might as well do the viewing and deciding now with plenty of time to get a place. I'm dreading having to sort out childcare personally but for us, it's still at least a year away. Then I'm hoping that my sister will take her maybe 2 days a week. I'd much rather just stay at home but needs must I guess...


----------



## Fairybabe

No worries Amyg! Will pm you my mobile and then I can pass on your news to the thread!!

Welcome back Membas! Maybe Olivia is just disrupted by the travelling. 

Yeah, v weird visiting nurseries while baby is still a bump! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Membas, the home care sounds great :)

Got a long day tomorrow, photographing a wedding... leaving the house at 9.45 and probably won't leave the reception much before 21.00! :s


----------



## zb5

Wow, visiting nurseries already! My new job looks like it has a great facility, but it is only for 18 months & up. membas, the home care option sounds great! I also think that for younger babies, home care is probably better because there are just fewer kids and fewer germs. I hope we will be able to find something similar, or a good babysitter (maybe shared with 1 other person) part time for the first 18 months and then maybe we will switch to the larger facility.

Coco, that is a long day! Hope you get paid well for all that work! :)

Amyg, where has time gone? Almost 36 weeks??? You are almost in "any day now" territory. :shock: Can't wait to see those first pictures of baby Helena. :happydance:

Well, it is DH's and my 5 year wedding anniversary. We don't have anything big planned, but I stayed home from work and we'll just spend some time together. Also I bought us a nice chocolate cake. :haha: Maybe we'll go see the new Harry Potter movie if it's not sold out, or work on our baby registry. So... I guess I should go spend some time with him! :)


----------



## membas#1

oh the mention of chocolate cake made me salivate! how i miss chocolate...eat an extra piece for me!!!! baby doesn't like chocolate now that she's on the outside...loved it on the inside tho!

we are getting so close to some more babies on this thread! how very exciting :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

oh and happy anniversary ZB! i got so wrapped up in the mention of chocolate cake that i forgot to say that! :)


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> oh the mention of chocolate cake made me salivate! how i miss chocolate...eat an extra piece for me!!!! baby doesn't like chocolate now that she's on the outside...loved it on the inside tho!
> 
> we are getting so close to some more babies on this thread! how very exciting :happydance:

Travesty! tbh, I think chocolate adds to my heartburn right now. That and spicy food. I don't care, those are two of my favorite things to eat! :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy anniversary zb!!! Yummy choc cake! Enjoy!

Am sOoooooooooooo tired. Early night for me!

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Happy anniversary ZB! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Happy anniversary zB! Mmmm cake! :cake:

Glad to see everyone is doing well! Still haven't gotten around to starting parenting journal... blah. Have been so busy and this was my first week back to work so even crazier than normal. Tommy is on his second week of casting which has also made things even more crazy. 

Maybe I will start new journal this weekend... I miss doing it but things have been so hectic it's hard to find time to sit down and type everything out :wacko:

:hugs: to all, like Membas said this thread is about to get exciting again! Amyg you are getting sooo close!


----------



## Coco14

Hi sweetpea, your little man is gorgeous!

Forgot to mention... I purchased a lovely moses basket!! It was second hand, exactly what I wanted and just down the road from us :) couldn't resist!


----------



## Amygdala

Happy anniversary zb5! Wow, 5 years! DH and I are coming up to 3 and I have no idea where that time went. I have the same problem with chocolate and heartburn btw but having it with a glas of milk neutralises that (and sounds amazing with chocolate cake!). Good luck with finding a babysitter when you come to it, sounds like a good arrangement! How soon after baby do you have to be (back) at work? And is it just part time for a while or do you need to do the full 9-5? 

Membas, I think no chocolate is probably the biggest breastfeeding sacrifice I can imagine! Make sure you complain about that to Olivia once she's old enough. :haha:

Coco, hope your wedding goes well and that you get some breaks at least! It does sound like a very long day. How are your energy levels at the moment? Are you feeling any of that second trimester burst at all?

AFM, I had a veeeery long but good day today. Started with a physio class which was really useful for breathing techniques and labour positions and my favourite: Massage techniques for labour! Apart from me being spoiled that way, we also met a couple who seem very nice and are expecting their baby around the beginning of august as well. Turns out the live in the same street as us!!! Very small world. :D So of course I'm hoping for some parent-chat for us there and, more importantly, a future playmate for Helena. I grew up with lots of kids my age in our street and loved it, so I really hope our LO will have a similar experience. 
On a more annoying note, I also found out that I have separating abdominal muscles. Got given an exercise to help that though and have to see the physio after delivery to check. Only discovered that by pure chance because someone else asked about her abdominal muscles making and arch when she sat up. I'd noticed that but figured it was some part of baby being pushed up. Nope, turns out it's a symptoms of muscles seperating...
After that it was the midwife for me, DH had to go back to work. All the usual checks came back fine and I'm pleased to report I managed to talk her into taking a swab for group b strep. Now I'm nervous about the result of course but so pleased it's getting looked into. While they're at it, they're also testing for yeast and UTIs "just in case". Wish I could see her every appointment, it's so nice to feel properly looked after. So now fingers crossed for a negative result.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh SweetPea, nice to see you! I love your avatar, sooooo cute!! Tommy's on his second week of what? And how are you finding being back at work? I bet it's really hard to leave him. Do I remember correctly that you have a family member looking after him?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks Amyg and coco! :) Tommy has talipes in both feet (clubfeet - both feet turned down and in) and is going through serial casting to get them straightened out. We go every Thursday to get new casts put on - the dr stretches his feet a little further every time and then casts it so that they are slowly being turned to the normal position. It's been pretty difficult but I just have to keep reminding myself that if we don't do it, he will never be able to walk correctly/without pain. Just hard to see him go through it as he cries and cries at the appts when they stretch him... the tough part of being a mommy for sure.

Being back at work is bittersweet. I love having that 'adult' time and I really missed everyone that I work with. Honestly, it is nice getting a break from caring for him 24/7 but I do miss him sooo much during the day... at the end of the workday I find myself counting down the minutes until I can see him. MIL is watching him while I am at work - I think that makes the transition much easier as I would feel so much worse leaving him with a stranger when he is this little!


----------



## Fairybabe

Good to see you Sweetpea!! Glad Tommy is doing well. How long will the castings take?

Amyg, glad you finally got to meet a local mummy to be! Separating muscles sounds a bit freaky!! Which bit exactly arches? I guess as long as it doesn't hurt that's the main thing! 

Fairy x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Most likely 6-8 weeks... we will see! Cannot wait for it to be over!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, that does sound really difficult. But at least it can be done now when he's too little to remember and he's not missing out on running around with his friends yet. Hope it goes by quickly for all of you though. :hugs:

Fairy, apparently it's the two strands of vertical abdominal muscles (the one's you use for sitting up for example) that separate. No pain so far but after reading up on the condition I'm quite keen to get it sorted as it can lead to backpain long term. Your more prone to it if your muscles are weak, so I really shouldn't be surprised. Just wish I'd known about it before, I could have spent all that time wtt doing crunches. :haha:


----------



## zb5

Nice to see you Sweetpea! It must be so hard watching Tommy cry at the castings, but he will be so happy when he's walking and running easily later. :) And I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the adult time of being back at work, even if it is bittersweet. I bet I'll be the same and find it hard but with a positive aspect too. But I do sometimes worry I'll completely hate it and just want to go home to baby!

Amyg - big glass of milk with cake - check! :) The separating abdominal muscles sound scary. I should read up on it too. The last time I did a crunch was probably 10 years ago. :wacko:

Well, we went to Babies R Us today and worked on our baby registry. When we got home we added everything up and it came to $1800. :wacko: It feels like a lot, but I know it could be a lot more! We are expecting some gifts but not a ton. Probably for the things that are left at the end, we will have to pick and choose which are really important to us, and which we can buy used or downgrade.

Still, it's nice to have gone through the process so DH and I agree (at least mostly) on the things we would want in an ideal world. I think you UK ladies don't really do baby showers and registries so maybe it sounds strange. But even if we don't get any gifts at all, it was a good exercise! And fun, at least until the end when we were both totally exhausted. :)

While we arere looking at clothes at the store, DH got very upset that so many baby clothes say "Mommy loves me" or "Mommy's something or other". As a daddy he was feeling very left out. So when he saw a romper that said "Daddy's dirt monster", he got sooooo excited and we bought it. He's such a cutie and I'm happy it's so important to him to be involved in our baby's life. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, how sweet, zb5! We do seem to have some very excited (future) daddies here. I hear what you're saying regarding expenses but you can safe SO much money by buying the right things second hand. Nursery furniture for example. Ours is solid wood and really sturdy and pretty. Would have been £800 new (I think that's about $1000), we paid £150 and you wouldn't know the difference. Or £600 pram was £81 second hand and everything is washable, so again no difference really. A lot of LOs clothes came from a baby second hand sale or as bundles from eBay, all between £0.50 and £2. Lots of them had never been worn and still had the tags on. Of course her car seat and matrasses are new and so are the few toys and books we have, but pretty much everything else I got second hand. And I'm VERY picky and really pleased with all our purchases. Babies use a lot of stuff for such a short time that a lot of the second hand stuff is like new.


----------



## zb5

So true, and we haven't been impressed really with any of the nursery furniture we've seen new, so we may just opt for used and may even like it better in the end! I think for the larger items either the grandparents will help us out or we will try to buy used. Except for the things you aren't supposed to buy secondhand - crib mattress, car seat, and breast pump.

It does take a little more time and effort to find nice used items so we'll probably focus on the larger items where we can save a lot of money and for the smaller items just buy new.

Well, it is 6:30am on Saturday morning and I am up. I tried to sleep longer but here I am... :( Stupid pregnancy insomnia! Now I wish I had gone to bed earlier last night. Maybe I will get a mid-day nap?


----------



## Fairybabe

That sounds like a fun trip ZB! We don't do baby registries here. SOme shops are trying to get you to do so, but we didn't as it just seemed so cheeky. Funny how we don't have any qualms when it comes to wedding lists (registries)!!! We tend to copy the USA over here in due course, just like halloween is getting bigger, as are things like high school proms, so give it a few years and am sure it will be baby showers and baby gift registries galore! 

Ooooh, if all you gals want to see a really interesting programme about the role dads play in the development of their babies, check out BBC 4 on the internet. There was a fantastic programme on this week called the BIology of Dads. I watched it with DH and it was soooooo nice for him to have it acknowledged how importnat and influential his role is going to be, well, from right now, through to grown up. 

I had a lovely lie in this morn. And then we went to Kiddicare to look at cots. We've narrowed down what we want, so am now gonna see if it's anywhere local on ebay. If not it's not THAT dear. And now i am totally pooped again. I think the week has just caught up with me. Going to have a saturday afternoon snooze i think. 

Have a good weekend!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

we got most everything used too except her cosleeper crib. the carseat came from a friend so i knew it was only 2 years old and not damaged, 2 strollers came from friends...dresser/changing table from craigslist for $20, and ergo $80...all of our other stuff (baby bath tub--which we have used all of 2-3 times, portable crib, boppy pillow etc)..all on loan from friends. we were really fortunate to have friends with babies a year or so ahead of us...

hope you ladies get some rest in this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Aw sweetpea sorry you guys have to go through that, I hope it goes fast too and the little man recovers well :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

sweetpea, it's good to hear from you. sorry your little man has to go through the castings but hopefully it will be over soon!


----------



## Amygdala

Good evening all! Semi-interesting update from me: I'm losing bits of my plug. I'm hoping that it doesn't mean her arrival is immediately imminent. Not that we're not ready for her but I'd like her to cook for a little longer. Unfortunately all the info I can find on it is very contradictory. Some sources say seeing parts of the plug means labour is coming (in one case "within the next 12 days"), others say it could be anything from a few hours to a few weeks. So who knows? But either way, things seem to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## membas#1

amy thats exciting! i lost bits of mine at about 37-38 weeks or so, she came at 41...but for some it is more imminent


----------



## zb5

Amy that is exciting! I of course hope labor isn't too imminent either, but assuming it's not, it must feel like good progress towards labor at some later date. :)

Fairy, registering did feel a bit cheeky. :) So far we've made the registry, but not told many people about it. Which kind of defeats the purpose. :dohh: Unfortunately we don't know many people with older babies so we haven't gotten much hand-me-downs. Ah well.

This past week I have noticed a huge change. I really feel like I am in third tri now rather than second. (Whether it starts officially at 27 weeks or 28 weeks I never really figured out... whatever.) I've got insomnia, back pain, pregnancy forgetfulness, nesting, and random crying all down. :wacko: Of course the insomnia and lack of sleep could also be contributing to the forgetfulness and crying!

Yesterday I got up at 5:30am because I just couldn't sleep anymore. So I put a kettle of water on the stove to boil and went to organize the garage (nesting!). 45 minutes later, the smoke alarm went off, DH ran downstairs all confused... ugh! Good job zb! Later I put my socks in the trash instead of the hamper and this morning put syrup on my eggs instead of my pancakes. :dohh: It's not the worst thing in the world but so far not as good as second tri. I now understand why people get really antsy and tired of being pregnant near the end....


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh zB hang in there! I think some of my brains leaked out whenever Tommy was born - my mom says it's just baby-brain and that it'll all go back to normal but let me tell you after having him I have more stupid moments than smart ones!

amyg, my plug all came out in one huge gross piece (TMI - it was a little longer than my palm and about as round as two fingers... a big long blob of rubbery looking white stuff - nasty! I just remember it being alot thicker and firmer than I thought it would be) No blood, no streaks of pink or anything. My water broke within the week if I recall correctly ^^ note discussion of baby brain above!


----------



## zb5

I think I actually read somewhere that you grow a lot of new brain cells after having a baby because of all the new experiences you are having. But that may be counteracted by all the lack of sleep... :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, I'm sorry but your baby brain moments are hilarious! :haha: Maybe you'll get some hope from me telling you that mine comes and goes though. And apparently, overall, having babies is good for your cognitive abilities, rather than bad, just like SweetPea says. So all's not lost. :D

Thanks for your plug experiences girls! I really really hope labour is at least another week (would prefer two) away! But I do have a lot of "signs" that are getting harder to ignore. Lots of pelvic pressure yesterday, as well as really strong period-like cramps. I'm pretty sure they weren't contractions, at least nowhere near full-blown ones, but they sure were noticeable. The "peaks" of the cramps would only last about 2-3 seconds though and the upper part of my bump didn't go very hard, so I think they might have been baby moving down? That would explain parts of the plug as well but as of Friday she wasn't engaged at all, so I don't know. Right now I'm having a more general, dull, menstrual type soreness. Oh and lower back pain yesterday too. I really hope my little girl is either ready or will stay put for a good wee while yet. Don't get me wrong, I'm so ready to meet her, I'm just nervous that she's probably not quite ready for the world yet.


----------



## membas#1

zb, i have also almost burned the house down by "boiling some water" that completely boiled away and burned the pot black...and that was after the baby came :haha: so it definitely doesn't stop once the baby comes! also i lose my keys, wallet, and other things daily...but that was always a part of me to some extent before pregnancy and baby--now it's just worse! somehow tho i can remember what times i get up everynight to feed her and when the last time i changed her diaper was, and how many naps she took and how long they were....ahh the joys. :) 

my plug came away in pieces...i didn't get anything like what sweetpea described...and then the day before i had her (about 12 hours before labor started) i had bloody show...and it was lots of blood and mucus. but my LO never dropped/engaged before labor. before i went into labor i was already 4cm and about 60-70% effaced (or maybe 50%?). i remember my doctor wondering how i could be effacing and dilating so well without the pressure of baby on my cervix...good old fashion sex is what i say! all those prostoglandins softening and dilating my cervix! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Amyg!! Sounds like things are beginning to happen for sure! You are only a few days off "term" so am sure she'll be fine if she can't wait to see mummy and daddy! Are you going to see the midwife to get checked out? 

Afm, well, I seem to have hit a wall if exhaustion this weekend. Slept loads and this morn still feel terrible. And today am truly a grumpy moo. Really irritable and tense. Am seeing the midwife on weds so will ask about my iron levels. I know I've been busy, but not enough to equate to this sense of exhaustion. Also getting random low grade aches along the top of my bikini line area, they come and go. Maybe just stretching? Either way I am not good company at the moment and the thought of driving off at lunchtime to do 7hours of work just makes me wanna cry. 

Great info on the mucous plugs ladies!! Fascinating! Hope it's at least another 10wks til I see mine!

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

ooh Amyg, exciting! I know what you mean but the baby decides when it's ready to come out so I wouldn't worry :)
My friend was due on the 5th of August, started having pains and pressure about 3 weeks ago, which continued on and off over the weeks, lost the plug about a week 1/2 ago and had a baby boy at 1.20am on Sunday :) 5lb 6oz. I was supposed to be seeing her today!

ZB sorry about the lack of sleep and 'baby brain', although you have inspired me to go make pancakes!

Fairy, sorry you're not feeling to go either, hopefully you can take it easy today?


----------



## zb5

Thanks for sharing your baby brain stories ladies. It is kind of funny when it's not really irritating! :haha: I am up early again today, couldn't sleep for more than about 5 hours. But yesterday I got a full 7 plus a nap! So I'm feeling much better than I was on Saturday.

Sorry you are feeling exhausted Fairy. I felt energetic for most of 2nd tri, but as with most pregnancy related things there was a lot of back and forth and some days I just hit a wall. Could the aches be Braxton-Hicks? Hope your 7 hours of work isn't too terrible! :hugs:

Amygdala, I hope these are all good signs of your body preparing for labor so you will be nice and ready when she does make her appearance - hopefully in a couple of weeks. I noticed in the Harry Potter movie this weekend there was a minor character named Helena, pronounced just the way I expected it. It was probably in the book too but I don't remember. Anyway, I thought it sounded really nice!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...well just a quick update. i'm running on 3 hours of sleep, broken into two 1.5 stretches. dh's grandmother passed away and we spent til late last night booking travel home...i got into bed around 11ish but could not sleep until 2am and of course LO woke up at 330 and 530 for feeds. i have a work meeting at 8 so my alarm is on for 7 but at her 530 feed she had a poop blow out so by the time i cleaned her up, fed her and got her back to sleep it was 6 and i can't go back to sleep. ugh. :sleep: so tired! will be a long day. work meeting at 8am and then will pack and take care of to do list before leaving town tomorrow. will be gone til Friday or Monday (unsure on our return). there's a heat wave where we are going--it's only 8am there and already 83F with a high of 95F degrees while we are there each day and humidity so high that the heat index (what the temps feel like) are 110F-115F. Ugh, hope LO does okay with that. Fortunately I think DHs folks have air conditioning! 

Anyways--that's our story for now. 

Fairy, hope you were able to get some rest :hugs:
Amy, perhaps you losing plug means your cervix is starting to soften/dilate. I was 1cm at 36 weeks. Every little bit helps before labor! 
Coco--pancakes sounds good :haha:
ZB, glad you got a nice 7 hour sleep with a nap to help with the insomnia. It is tiring and frustrating--I remember it well. At least when you are getting up to feed baby it's not frustrating, although still tiring :)

Take care ladies. I will probably check in as I'm sure DH will travel with laptop. My days of traveling with laptop are over now that I have LO....


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Membas, condolences to you and your DH. That's tough, especially given how much he wanted Olivia to meet his grandma. Hope the trip goes ok and you all stay cool.
Big hugs
Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Sorry about the news membas. I hope the trip goes OK.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: to you and your DH Membas :flow:


----------



## lilmackate

I'm so sorry membas big big hugs!


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I don't know if you're reading this but if you are: How are you and DH? I can only imagine how tough things are for both of you at the moment. I hope you get some time to yourselves to work through this and that Olivia gives you tons of smiles and reminds you of the good things in life!

How's everyone else? I can't believe how close we are to being an all-mummies thread now. Guess we'll better move towards the end of the year. :D

AFM, not much new here. Lots of pelvic pressure and feeling a bit sluggish today. I'm excited about meeting our little girl but luckily not getting fed up or desperate yet. In fact we have a course booked from 1. to 13. August which I'd quite like to complete before she comes. :haha: Generally, if anything, I'm a bit bored atm. My biggest source of excitement (knowing that we'll meet baby soon aside) is that our pram has been posted and should arrive this week or next. Wish I could motivate myself to do some cleaning or finish some projects but I'm soooooo tired these days.


----------



## zb5

membas, sorry about DH's grandmother and that Olivia never got to meet her. :( Hope you are spending lots of time with family and hopefully getting some rest too. :hugs:

Amygdala, glad to hear you aren't fed up or desperate! I am starting to get a bit annoyed at being pregnant, and can totally see myself being fed up and desperate at 36 weeks. :blush: I am trying to count now, if you want to finish a course on August 13, that must be right around her due date! We'll see how that goes. :haha: It's probably good though, to keep yourself occupied. :)


----------



## membas#1

hi all...we made it, it was a long day of travel--O did pretty good. we are very tired. it's nice to see DHs family and I'm meeting alot of folks i haven't met before....so it's very nice. i'm hoping O gets a good nights rest after a LONG day of travel. thanks for all the well wishes...we are good. it's a positive atmosphere here with the family. everyone is so glad O and I made it..as baby adds lots of fun to any situation. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, so good to hear you're all well. Hope all three of you can get a good rest now and that things stay so positive. I bet everyone loves Olivia!

Zb, I'm not gonna lie, there have been times when I got a bit tired of the aches and pains and I seriously cannot wait to be able to roll over or get up again, without needing a crane! :haha: But overall I don't think I feel much worse than in second tri, just more tired. So chin up, there's hope! :D Speaking of hope: Yep, my due date is August 14th, last session of that course is an all-day one on the 13th. BUT there's 4 in total, two for labour preparation, then one on breastfeeding and one on baby care. So I'm thinking if she comes earlier, I'll bring her along and have a live baby to practise on. :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls. Glad eveyone is well. Just been to see my midwife for checkup and I'm seriously fed up. Not with her, she was great. My urine showed ++++ for glucose. So I'm being dast tracked for gestational diabetes testing tomro morn. And if it's confirmed then quite likely I'll be on meds for rest of preg and advised against home birth. I don't get it. We eat really well, I was only just a tiny bit over healthy bmi before preg, my weight gain is totally normal, so why?? Bit shocked and scared tbh.
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

:( :hugs:
GD isn't anything to do with your diet apparently, it just happens to some people. Obviously you're scared, I would be too. But try to stay calm at least until you know for sure. And even if you do have it, it's good to find out now and at least it can be controlled. It would suck, yeah, but you're being looked after and whatever the outcome, you'll be fine. Having said that I'll keep everything crossed for you that it's nothing in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Amyg, agreed, we are lucky that all of us have reached this point, thank goodness :)

Happy that you are doing well Membas.

Hi Fairy, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, that would be fun to bring Helena to baby care class! :)

Fairy, that is annoying. :( Hope the blood test turns out okay. I will tell you though, one of my friends who was diagnosed with gestational diabetes said she felt WAY better once she started on the GD diet. She didn't have any medication but controlled her blood sugar with diet and exercise. Not too many carbs ever, and walking after every meal. It sounded really annoying, but she said she really felt better and it was worth it. She didn't gain any weight in third tri either!! She was prob a little overweight to begin with but not too bad, and she looked quite healthy by the end of her pregnancy. Hope it's not too much of a pain for you!

Ugh, I am exhausted today. After all those nights of only being able to sleep 4-5 hours from insomnia, now I feel like I could sleep 12 hours every night. And I would if I didn't have to get up in the morning for various things. Today it was an OB appointment. Conveniently enough, I had some bleeding this morning 10 minutes before the appt. Not a lot. (And TMI - it was while I was straining for a BM, so I wasn't too worried). The doctor said everything looked okay. I'm just annoyed because it is one more thing to worry about, and now she wants to see me again next week. I don't feel far enough along yet to be having weekly appointments! Oh well.


----------



## membas#1

Fairy :hugs: GD is just random. It's not anything you did or didn't do. I hope your test is negative and it was just a fluke test. It's simply how your body deals with the extra hormones. I read up on it when I was worried I tested positive and found out it was nothing I did or didn't do in my diet and exercise. Take care :hugs:

Hi to all--just a minute to catch up. Olivia had a complete meltdown last night around 10pm after she had been asleep an hour. I had to bathe her and rock her in the bath. All is well now though. She's working on an almost 2 hour nap--she's so tired...hoping she wakes soon we have the funeral viewing at 3pm and it's 2pm now. So glad she's getting a good nap in since it's a busy day


----------



## Fairybabe

Hehe Amyg taking Helena to class would be fun! Just imagine the fuss she'd get!!

Thanks ladies. Yeah, it depends how high my bloods come back as to whether it would be meds or just diet and exercise. Mw was hinting meds given how high my urine sugar was. Just relieved my uterus is still measuring normal for 25wks, so no supersizing yet! And zb, if I have this I'll be on lots of check ups too!! So totally with you on that being a pain in the butt (tho of course pleased I will be looked after). 

Hope the bleeding wasn't too scary tho. Have they suggested anything to help you have easier bowel movements? I have bitesize shreddies and some blueberries or strawberries for brekkie and that seems to help. 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas, hope the funeral goes as well as possible. Hope O was just out of sorts from all the travelling and new people and is calm for you today.
Hugs
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

I have been taking fiber (a few psyllium capsules) every night. But I have forgotten the past few nights. :dohh: Totally my fault!

I had a moment of panic when I saw red, but then realized it wasn't very much, and remembered all the spotting I had in first tri that didn't mean anything either. Then I was just annoyed!

Fairy, hope your mw was just being cautious. How could she know whether you'd be on meds or not when you haven't even had the blood test yet? Hope it turns out well for you.

membas, sorry about the meltdown. It must be stressful for you and her with all this traveling. Hope you get an appropriate amount of family cooing over her, and then they leave you alone so you can rest. :)

Funny story, and one reason I wasn't too worried when I saw blood this morning. A few hours earlier I was lying in bed and baby was really active. He kicked so hard, so far to my side, I didn't even know my uterus went that far to the side! I literally rolled over to make sure I hadn't accidentally layed down on one of the cats!! :haha: Nope - I've just got an active baby in there. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy if you have any questions feel free to ask as I've been down the GD road! Fxd that it's a fluke and your bloods come back ok, but if not know I am here!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Sweetpea, means a lot.

Insomnia here: woke at 3.45 for my usual night loo stop. Awake ever since. Brain in over drive. Crazy as I have a busy day ahead, but just too wound up to sleep. Can't even have a soothing glass of milk as am on water only til my test. Sigh. I feel like I could sleep if only someone would disconnect my brain!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Oh Fairy, I know that insomnia! It is a real pain. Fortunately so far it isn't every night, just some nights. Hope your blood test comes back okay and you can get some rest tomorrow (today) or tonight.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls! How is everyone! My stupid phone has decided not to let me online again (it just fixed itself last time), hence not being on since 5am yesterday! 

Anyway, to cut a long story short, i do have Gestational Diabetes. I still don't believe it, but at least they have found out now as opposed to later when lots of damage has been done. Can't help but be terrified that the high glucose in my blood has already harmed the baby in some way. Been reading up on line and now am even more in a tizz reading about increased risk of stillbirth etc. Although i think that's if it's uncontrolled. 

Anyway, apparently teh upper healthy limit for blood glucose 2hrs after the test is 7.8, mine was 8.3, so too high but not massively way over. So the diabetes nurse is going to call me middle of next week and sort something out. From reading on line i can really help myself by having a low glycaemic index diet. So lots of reading for me this weekend!!

Oh and it also means i won't be realistically able to have a home birth due to the increased risk of big baby, or needing induction or c-section and the baby needing to be checked for low blood sugar once born. And they are unlikely to let me go past 40 weeks without inducing or c section. Though i guess that all depends on how big baby gets nearer the time. 

Not a very happy bunny here. But at least glad it's been caught.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy :hugs:
That's not very pleasant news but as you say yourself, at least they caught it early. I'm sure you'll be able to do lots by diet control alone. I wouldn't worry too much about induction yet either. I've been doing some research and I can find no stats at all supporting the claim that "first babies are usually late". They seem to be just as likely to be early. So you have a good chance of having bubs in your arms by 40 weeks anyway. 
As for the home birth, that does suck if you had your heart set on it. Can you find a midwife-led unit or birth centre attached to a hospital close to where you are? Although in my experience from the last few weeks I think that mws are generally in favour of as natural and relaxed a birth as possible, in Scotland at least. I think a lot of the things you read about hospital births is out of date and no longer applies. I know the whole thing must be a lot to process just now but I'm sure you'll be fine in the end. :hugs:

AFM, after chasing results for 4 consecutive days, I've been told that I was negative for group b strep. I know I should be happy about thus but I'm paranoid. For 4 days there was no record of it on the system and then suddenly "the doctor had a look at the results and you're fine". I know how crazy I sound for not believing them and I don't seriously think they'd just pretend they ran the test to shut me up (honestly, I'm not completely crazy!) but I just don't feel 100% satisfied. I wish they would at least give me a paper copy of the results so I have something more substantial than the receptionists statement on the phone. Might ask them for a copy at my next appointment "for my records". God, they must really hate me by now!
Anyway, not much new apart from that. I'm getting quite regular period type pains as well as BH but somehow don't feel like labour is around the corner just yet. Although I'm still predicting a delivery before 40 weeks. But we'll see. I'm still comfortable enough overall so I'm in no rush. Even though waiting to meet our girl is driving me crazy!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that sucks about the GD! I think I read though that it usually shows up around 24 weeks, that's why over here they test everyone between 24-28 weeks. So I doubt it has done any damage yet. Hope you can control it easily with diet. :hugs:

Sorry to hear it will likely prevent you from having a home birth. Like Amygdala says, I hope you can find a nice compromise where you may have to be at a hospital or birthing center but hopefully have a midwife or someone who is willing to let things go as naturally as possible. That is what I am hoping for for myself.

Amygdala, I don't think you're crazy! I hate dealing with medical receptionists on the phone and don't believe them half the time. :wacko: My mom recently had an abnormal EKG, they handed her a piece of paper that said "abnormal", but nobody noticed it until my mom looked closer at the paper that evening! After that, it took several days and many phone calls to get the doctor to even give it a look. When he finally did, he was shocked and worried and sent her for an emergency appointment with a cardiologist. (Turns out she's fine and the tech may have just performed the EKG wrong...) Ugh, it was very scary though. It really is worth it to be your own advocate and look over the doctors' and nurses' shoulder. :wacko:

Now that I am starting to feel pretty big, I am really scared of going over 40 weeks. I mean how much bigger can I get?? (Answer: much bigger of course! :haha:) I still wouldn't want to be induced, but I am hopeful that baby won't make us wait too long when the time comes... so I am glad to hear you haven't found anything backing up that "first babies are late" thing.

Hope everyone is doing well and has a good weekend! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, I think we'll need proof of exactly how big you're getting. Time for another bump picture??


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> Zb, I think we'll need proof of exactly how big you're getting. Time for another bump picture??

I've been meaning to do one soon! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy don't stress too much about the higher risk of stillbirth... I was scared and asked my doc about it and he said the risk pretty much only goes up when you go past 40 weeks - hence drs not wanting you to carry past 40 weeks and doing inductions, etc. I thought at first it was just so baby didn't get too big, but they said that is only a secondary reason for not wanting to let you go past your due date, main one is health of the baby. If I recall correctly, I believe it is because the placenta breaks down faster in GD moms.

The BEST piece of advice I can give you if you are going to start out with just controlling it through diet is to ALWAYS have protein when you are eating carbs. Instead of just a slice of toast, have a slice of toast with peanut/almond butter, or an egg. I could eat wayyyyy more carbs in one sitting when eating it along with a decent protein source, than if I would just eat a small amount of the same carb by itself... crazy! :) Quinoa is a great choice too, as well as whole grain anything (bread, pasta, etc) and baked potatoes! Just be careful about fruit and veg, some can be super high in carbs - starchy beans (lima, kidney, etc), green beans and corn. The main culprits for raising my sugar were def processed meals... frozen dinners and those meals you just heat on the stove - my sugars always went crazy. Also, switch to diet only if you ever drink soda, and low fat milk rather than whole. It was really surprising to me how small adjustments like that had a great effect on my sugars! 

Don't expect to be perfect with your diet either... if you want to have something sweet, just do it in moderation, don't try to completely cut those things out or it will just get frustrating. Ususally a bite or two of dessert or when you have a chocolate craving during the day is enough to satisfy your sweet tooth :D


----------



## membas#1

just popping on real quick to say hi and big :hugs: fairy. sorry about the gd :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Mmmm... Sweetpea, I think I need to have some toast and peanut butter now! Sounds good! :)

My doctor says she does the non-stress tests for ladies with diabetes or hyperthyroid, or a few other things. So I would guess you would be getting those closer to your due date. Then if your non-stress tests are good, you won't have to worry about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks girls for the support, and especially Sweetpea for the advice. I didn't realise either about why tehy don't let you go past 40 weeks, i assumed it was due to baby size too! But that makes more sense. So at least we know for sure that on or before 29th Oct this baby will be here!! 

I spent a good while online last night researching food/diet advice and it seems it's pretty much what you say Sweetpea, basically, keeping food low GI (glycaemic index). So we made a shopping list today and went and got some stuff (whole grain pasta, brown basmati rice etc) and will just adapt as required. The diabetes nurse will call me mid next week, so should get to find out more abotu my care then, and my midwife is seeing me again at 28 weeks so will also ask more hwat it means re birthing/induction/csection and when those decisions are made and why. 

ZB i guess you are right, if they don't generally bother with tests til 24 weeks it must be that it only really kicks in from that point onwards. That has made me feel better!! THank you.

On a happier note, it's our first wedding anniversary today! So a special meal for us tonight!! (Adapted of course!). Can't believe a whole year has gone by since i was posting on here about going off to get wed!!!!! What a year! 

ZB, when i was sitting in the antenatal clinic on thurs waiting the 2hr interval between bloods i did some serious bump watching of all teh diff shapes and sizes of bumps going past. Yep, it's AMAZING how big some women's bumps get!!! Guess we can take it! 

Amyg, i don't think you are paranoid either. I had some test results back a few years ago for a bacteria. When i rang up the receptionist said the doctor had seen it and said no further action required. But then she said "oh hang on, but it says it was positive". So the doc hadn't looked properly! Turns out i needed a big course of antibiotics. So yeah, you go get the paper copy! 

RIght, off to order our cot and changing unit!!! DH has been decorating teh nursery (aka box room) in the last few days. Makes it all seem more real!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Well here's my bump pic as promised. :) I know, it could be (and will be) WAY bigger, but I am feeling really big now! It's just hard to imagine where it will all go, and how my skin will stretch to fit it all. But I guess it's gonna happen!

And here is our new stroller, it arrived yesterday. :) We were planning to wait to get all the big things until we were moved into our new place. But this is a gift from MIL, and she does not follow instructions well... oh well, we're having fun playing with it! The back reclines all the way so you can put an infant in it laying down, or you can get an attachment so you can pop a carseat on. I'm not sure yet if we'll get the attachment.

Fairy, happy anniversary!! :) Enjoy your special meal.
 



Attached Files:







P1040867copy-noeyes.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, zb, you're pointy! What a cute bump! And trust me, you're TINY compared to me right now. :haha: And I like your wheels too! I'm just in the process of making some blankets, cosy-toes etc for our pram. Just so excited at the thought of putting our little girl in there soon. :D

Fairy, happy anniversary! Hope you have a lovely evening. Make sure you enjoy it. After my friend had her first baby, they didn't celebrate their anniversary for two years, then celebrated the next one at McDonald's. :haha: Let's pray that doesn't happen to any of us...


----------



## zb5

Thanks Amygdala! I swear, my coworker who was pregnant this year looked like me when she was at 40 weeks. But I think she must have been really small. Perusing bump galleries on here, I see how much potential there is to get bigger! Eek!

P.S. How about a final bump pic from you before your little girl arrives? :winkwink:


----------



## Amygdala

Working on it. We actually took some today, it's just a matter of getting myself to go switch the pc on to post it. Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Amygdala

37 weeks today! Baby is officially cooked. :happydance: I'd still prefer her to wait at least another week but I feel so much more relaxed about when she's coming now. We're ready for her and she should be ready for us now. :D


----------



## Coco14

:hugs:Fairy, sorry about the news. Hope you had a lovely evening.

Cute bump ZB, I'm starting to get one now, seems to have appeared in the last week!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, congrats on full term!! :happydance:

Coco, I bet you've got a cute little bump right now. :) You will have to show pics at some point!


----------



## membas#1

amy yay for full term!
zb cute bump!!
coco be sure to post us some bump pics along the way!!

still at in laws, its fun but SOOOOO ready to be home! sleep is shit here--although olivia has pulled out some great stretches since being here...9 hour, 7 hour, and 6 hour the last 3 nights. thats pretty awesome for her!


----------



## Fairybabe

Lovely pic ZB! Amyg is right it's all out front! Very cool looking stroller too! 

Amyg!!!! COngrats on being fully cooked!!! So reassuring! 

Membas, how long til you get to go home? It's always hard being too long in someone else's house. Your own bed will feel like heaven when you get there. 

Coco, yay for a little bump forming! Makes it seem so much more real. 

Yes, we had a lovely meall last night and then spent some time looknig through wedding pictures etc. Sooooo good to spend quality itme with each other and just enjoy being together. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, glad to hear you had such a lovely anniversary. Probably best to enjoy couples time now, before your priorities have to shift to the little person in your lives. DH and I have been making an effort to enjoy us-time whenever possible and it's been really nice. 

Coco, let's see that bump! I recently looked back on my first bump pictures and I can't believe how skinny I was!!! And this is coming from a girl who's felt fat all her life. :haha: So enjoy your cute little starter bump and don't forget to document it, because you won't believe it in a few months. :D

Membas, hope you get to go home soon? I agree, nothing beats sleeping in your own bed. Although Olivia seems to do rather well with sleeping away from home. Did you take your co-sleeper or have you made other arrangements? I think while baby H is small, she'll probably just be in her carrycot when we're seeing family and then in our bed once she's a bit more robust. Not sure yet though. 

In other news, call me crazy but I swear I can feel myself dilating. Everything feels strangely "open" inside. I distinctly remember this feeling from my miscarriage last September and I would bet it's my cervix dilating. I've also consistently been losing bit of plug, although no proper show as of yet. Getting a bit paranoid about waters breaking. I know it sounds stupid but I really don't want to have to clean amniotic fluid out of my sofa or mattress or car seat. I'm sleeping on a disposable changing mat but have no idea if that'd be big enough to make a difference? Anyhow, I wouldn't want to make predictions about how long it's going to take but things certainly seem to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## membas#1

ahhhh HOME!!!! will reply properly tomorrow. so glad to be here. long 12 hour travel day with lots of airport time and a tired baby!


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, 12 hours travel with a tiny baby can't be pretty. Enjoy your own bed and I hope Olivia enjoys being home enough to let you get a nice long sleep!


----------



## membas#1

oh and to answer your question...we left our cosleeper at home--too bulky to try and transport. instead my MIL had a pack n play portable crib and we put that at the end of our bed. it worked well although she slept in our bed a lot too--i'm hoping to get her smoothly back into her cosleeper tonight. she's asleep hopefully for a while. i'm headed to sleep myself and am hoping for a good night. DH is sleeping on the futon so he can get a good night's rest too (he gets more sleep out there than in here with us)...so hopefully we'll all be rested tomorrow. she actually did great for 12 hours of travel. had a couple little fussy periods on the long flight but mostly cuz she had to burp once and the other time she was just tired...so i held a pacifier for her to chew/suck on (she never takes one so she really doesn't do it very well, so i have to hold it for her as she spits it out a lot--but she enjoys that a lot and it kept her content the last hour of the 3 hour flight). the lady sitting next to us asked us how old she was and when i said almost 4 months she said "gosh i wouldn't want to be on the same flight as you when she's another 18 months, she's gonna be one busy lady"....i guess cuz O didn't really sleep much and was very alert and wanting to move around...she is a busy baby (nosy doesn't want to miss much :haha:) but i don't think she'll be unbearably busy on future flights. i just smiled as i knew she didn't mean anything negative by the statement....

ok, rambling--bed and then perhaps tomorrow i can catch up a bit here on what happening with you all.


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone. We have been on holiday for past 2 weeks so I have missed lots of posts. Will try and catch up but with Mr wriggly looking for attention that might not be possible.

We had a good holiday and enjoyed some parts more than others. We visited my great aunt and uncle in York for 2 days which was lovely for them all to see Luke. My godson who is 9 and his brother who is 12 were brilliant with him. They wanted to hold him and give him his evening bottle which was very sweet and they lay on the floor playing with him for ages. The next leg of the holiday was a lot more stressful we drove all the way to Devon which was just to far and Luke slept until or first stop and then after that we couldn't really get him back to sleep and he didn't like being in the car seat so he cried and cried. We had to keep stopping as he was getting really worked up then we had a poo explosion on top of it all, It took us 10 hours to get there by which time we were all very tired and a bit stressed. This part of the holiday we were staying with 4 other couples we are friends with in a big house but none of them have kids so everyone else was getting a bit drunk and having a great time. All I wanted to do was sleep ! Only one of my friends who looks after his nephew a lot would say let me hold Luke so Matt and I could get some food etc Also I ended up falling out with DH as on the Sat night I deciced I would stay up later and play a game everyone was playing. DH had had a couple of drinks (which he hasn't done for ages so was probably pretty tipsy :) ) and he decided that when he went for a jumper in our room he would make ghost noises etc through the baby monitor. I knew as soon as he did it that was it Luke would be up and within 10 seconds he was screaming ! DH tried to get him back down but couldn't so I eneded up having to feed him and rock him to sleep by which time I had missed half the game and just went to bed I was fuming at him .... I felt a bit bad the next day though.

However the last part of the holiday made up for it. We went to Centre Parcs at Sherwood forest and it was brilliant. really great for taking LO's We took him swimming and he loved looking up at all the trees from his pram. We were also able to take Luke into all of the restaurants and even went bowling and mini golfing. It a lovely place to walk around with the pram and watch the animals and birds. 

Luke is doing well he is getting more co ordinated and puts everything he can to his mouth these days. I have also noticed he can see further now and is interested in a lot more of what is happening around him like the trees. He has really sore skin at the moment though - eczema. So his skin is so dry and some parts weep every now and again. I feel so sorry for him but he doesn't seem to bothered but It must be uncomfortable at most. I have to mositurise him at every nappy change if I can but it doesn't help much.

I hope everyone is well and I am going to try and catch up on what I have missed

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185190_10150243808911848_513146847_7751920_254133_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263279_10150243809341848_513146847_7751925_3481978_n.jpg
Cream Tea - O yeah and Luke is starting to lose some of his hair on one side :)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224526_10150243810631848_513146847_7751940_257012_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224472_10150243812091848_513146847_7751962_1821453_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269822_10150243813231848_513146847_7751975_6216356_n.jpg


----------



## Coco14

Will do girls, I'm taking photos every 2 weeks. Although I hate the 1st tri lot as it looks like I started out at 12 weeks pregnant! It's just that my bump is hard now and I can't breath it in! Jeans and skirts are regularly unbuttoned!

Membas, glad you can be home and rest.

Carbafe, nice photos, he's so cute! Your holiday sounds lovely, I want to go to Sherwood forest.

Amy, how are you doing today?


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, Luke is getting so big!! Look at him! :D

membas and carbafe, sounds like you both have had stressful travel recently, even if it was good overall. You two are champs! I would never want to do 3 flights in a row even without a baby. :wacko: I am freaking out about our flight across the country with our 3 cats, and that's only one flight! (5 hours) That's for our move at the end of August.

Amygdala, you must keep us updated! How are you feeling?? :)

Well things are CRAZY here. I made a big push this weekend and turned in a copy of my thesis to my committee members (3 professors) yesterday. I'm really proud of myself! They should read it over the next few weeks and then give me comments back. Then all I need to do is address their comments and get all 3 to sign a form. Then I'm done! Graduated! Woohoo! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that their comments will be minimal, but we'll see. Still, I'm really proud of myself for getting over this hurdle. :happydance:

On Friday we are leaving for a trip to go look at apartments/houses. I am so thankful that DH is taking over most of the organization of the trip. But now I feel bad because as of yesterday I now have a lot less work to do, and he is the one running around like a chicken with his head cut off! Still, I am going to let him keep going with it... :blush: I hope we find a good place this weekend and can sign a lease, so at least we'll know where we're moving to in 1 month!


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, sounds like you had a bit of an epic journey as well! Sorry to hear the friends portion of your holiday wasn't as fun as expected. But it sounds like overall you managed to have a good time and I guess that's the main thing. Luke is adorable! I love the picture of you two looking at the trees!

Zb, "jealous" doesn't begin to describe how I feel about you handing in your thesis. :haha: You go girl!!! That is such a big step and really good timing too! I wish I had your work ethic, but alas, I don't! Must be such a weight off your shoulders though! Do you have a viva? Or is this you done, corrections aside?
Will be crossing my fingers for you finding your dream home this weekend. Do you have anything specific in mind or are you just looking at anything and everything in your price range? Personally, I love house hunting. But I can imagine that it's somewhat more stressful so close to moving day and with only limited time. So best of luck!

AFM, things are still sort of uninteresting. H is moving lots (good girl!) and I'm still getting cramps and occasional contractions but nothing that really spells "labour". I think at the weekend I'll start some of those "natural ways to induce labour" that I don't really believe in, i.e. clary sage oil for the bump, lots of pineapple for me etc. :D I'm still feeling well but getting soooo anxious to meet her now. I'm trying to keep myself busy but there's no denying it: I HATE waiting.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, most universities in the US have a thesis defense - an oral presentation where professors may ask a few questions; it tends to be more of a formality but people do get stressed about it. My university is unusual in that we don't even have that! It's just a thesis, 3 signatures, and you're done. :D Sooo, I'm very happy! Don't worry, I suffered through 2 other oral exams along the way, and this has taken many years of my life. :haha: So don't be too jealous - you'll be there soon, and with a baby on your arm!

In Germany I heard there is usually a final oral exam that is really tough, and you even get graded on it! Is that right? How are things at your university?

I was reading somewhere that EPO is supposed to help your cervix start to ripen, and some people recommend you start taking it from 36 weeks. Have you ladies ever heard that?


----------



## Amygdala

I've heard about the EPO but I'm not sure that there's any evidence. I started having baths every night though, with honey and tea tree oil, to hopefully avoid both a yeast and a bacterial infection when I go into labour. So seeing as I have them anyway, I put a few EPO capsules in the water as well, on the basis that it won't hurt. I'm more comfortable with that than taking them orally. Apparently you can insert EPO close to the cervix as well, which I might try next week. I'm not sure yet though, I'm a bit nervous of an allergic reaction. 

(Sorry everyone else for the OT) I'm not sure how the viva works in Germany, but I do know that there is one and I think it's even public? Not sure about grades. There are a LOT of oral exams along your undergrad degree though, something like 10 in total in my field? In the UK, you have a 2-3 hour viva with two examiners once you've submitted your thesis. It's after that that you either pass (happens almost never), or get minor or major corrections, which you then work through and re-submit. I have to admit that I could live without the viva. It doesn't scare me half as much as actually writing the thing though. :haha: So enjoy being mostly done, it's such a great accomplishment!


----------



## carbafe

Amy ! I cant believe how close you are now. Have you been drinking raspberry leaf tea ? Some people say that brings on labour but from what i have read that is wrong what is actually does is help your uteres muscles be more effective. I drank it from about 34 weeks and my contractions went really fast from feeling the first ones about 8-8.30 I was 10 cm by 1.30 so I would recommend it :) Luke also came a day early but not sure if that was the tea :) Just remember she will be here very soon either way and all the wait will be worthwhile. 

ZB5 great news about handing in your first draft ! I hope you get everything tied up before LO arrives that would be great ! Hopefully you will find somewhere to live next week. You will be moving around the same time I did. Let DH do as much as he can. I felt guilty seeing DH and my mum doing most of the work when we moved but even then I ended up having a to take a day off work the following week as I was exhausted !

CoCo congratulations on your 2nd Tri !


----------



## Fairybabe

Well done ZB!!! Big acheivement and hats off to you! Hope it needs minimal revision. 

Carbafe, good to see you. Glad you had a good holiday, if a little tricky in parts. Luke is growing so fast. And you look really well too. 

Membas, welcome home! This travelling with babies lark does seem to be a bit of an adventure, to put it mildly. 

Amyg, i keep checking my phone in case you have news!!! She will be here soooo soon compared to all the waiting you have done so far!! Very excited for you. Don't forget to try acupuncture! Or google Debra Betts acupressure in labour guide. It's a free download, very useful for you and dh to read beforehand.

AFM, well, i see the diabetes nurse tomorrow. I will be kitted out with a home monitoring kit so i can check my own blood glucose every day. And apparetnly it's the diabetic nurse who will sort out all my extra scans. I've been doing some research online and here's what's meant to happen as a result of the GD: Scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks to check baby's size, amniotic fluid levels, placental flow. 1-2weekly appts with the diabetic nurse to monitor blood sugar levels. If not controlled by diet within 1-2 weeks, tehn meds. Also if any scans show baby's tummy circumference above the 70th percentile then meds. At 38 weeks depending on how well controlled things are, scan results etc, i will be offered induction. from 38 weeks onwards there are fetal well-being checks (biophysical profiles/stress tests). I had also read that i would be offerred c-section at 38 weeks, but when i rang my midwife this morn to find out who sorts out the next scan, seh said it's unlikely i'd just be offered c-section. What actually happens re birth in the end will depend on a number of factors. I'd be so pleased if when i do a finger check tomorrow my blood glucoseis already coming down as we've been trying so hard since saturday. 

So that's that. let you know what i find out tomorrow. 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Well done ZB :)


----------



## membas#1

congrats zb! i bet that feels so good to have handed that in! 

fairy--hope the gd nurse is a good one and hope you already see a drop in your readings. i bet you will! 

we are getting adjusted to being back at home and it's good to be back, although O woke every 2 hours last night to eat :sleep: oh well, such is the life of a baby :) and mama. we leave in a week and half again for another 10 day trip across the states to see my family...so i'm glad for some down time!


----------



## zb5

Phew, more traveling membas!!? I guess you better do it now before you have to go back to work. The summer is blowing by so fast... when do you have to start work again?


----------



## membas#1

Sept 1st is my contracted day to go back but its a thursday and o would be at care giver on thursdays so will likely just do a few hours to transition back in, then i will work friday and then 3 day weekend, then back to full time after labor day. thru september i will likely just work half days on thursdays so i can take o in the afternoon so she will just be at caregiver tues afternoons and thurs mornings and after sept she will be there tuesday afternoons and all day thursday. DH will have her the rest of the time.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies! Whoa Membas, you will be the "have baby will travel" guru before too long!

Well the diabetes nurse was a joke!!!! Seriously, if this is the standard of advice people are given i'm appalled. She didn't ask what i already eat, just made vague mentions of cutting out high sugar stuff, talked about not having "too many" carbs without any indication of what that might mean, no mention of the diff types of carbs, or combining with protein. Seriously, total joke. Soooo glad i have the know-how to do my own research and get the proper advice. And here's the confusing bit: The stuff i posted above about scans etc comes from the NICE guidelines, (National Institute of Clinical Excellence) which kind of sets the gold standard fo what SHOULD happen. However in reality different regional health care authorities can do what they want. Sooooo, i asked when she would get my 28week scan sscheduled etc. Oh no! Apparently unless i get 3 readings on my home test kit above 7.8 then they won't refer me for ANY extra care. I'm shocked. I said but surely the GTT test shows i have an underlying prob even if am controlling the glucose levels through diet? "Oh that was just one test! 2years ago you wouldn't have even been seen as teh limit was 9". Huh????? So either i have something that means i need to have checks re baby size, placental function etc, or i don't. When i spoke to my midwife yesterday she seemd to think i would get the scans, seen by consultatn etc. So i guess i'll wait to see her on aug 10th and take it from tehre. It's really frustrating to know there is potentially something putting my baby at risk and know that unless i am "bad enough" nothing will be done. I just don't know what to think anymore. I just want the best care for my baby, not some half-arsed attempt to tick boxes. 

Phew rant over. Anyway, on the plus side, seems my careful diet is working. My 1hr after breakfast reading was 6.6, and 1hr after lunch was 4.8. Oooh and i've moved up another flower into the 7th month!!! Does this make me 3rd tri now???

Anyway, hope all you gals are doing well. Any more signs of Helena arriving Amyg??? 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

That is annoying Fairy! My friend here who had GD was sent to a special class to teach her the "GD diet", they showed pictures of serving sizes so they would know how many carbs were too many carbs, etc. It sounded really helpful! She was also told to walk after every meal. I'm also glad you have the wherewithal to do your own research on this type of thing!

I had a quick check-up today, didn't do much except scheduled my first non-stress test for next week (earlier than I thought) and was told to schedule a growth ultrasound soon. I too got the runaround about the ultrasound though, they couldn't find my paperwork, etc. etc. It should get worked out but nothing is scheduled yet. In my case they are supposed to check baby's neck to make sure he doesn't have a goiter because of my thyroid problem. :wacko: I fully expect him to be fine, but I am a teensy big worried. No baby goiters please!

Fairy, I think 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks?? Either that or 28 weeks. I'd give you 2 days until 3rd tri!! Wow, things are really moving along fast here. :)


----------



## carbafe

Membas is Olivia sleeping better ? Luke had gotten into a pretty good routine and was only getting up once to feed which I was pleased with then just before we went on holiday he slept from 10-6 and I was over the moon ! But I think he was just messing with my mind lol because since then his sleep has been all over the place getting up 2,3 and 4 times a night ! It probably didn't help that we were staying in different places while on holiday. At the moment he seems to be doing one goodish night sleep and then one terrible night. Looking online there are a lot of people who seem to have found the same thing around 15 weeks. Luke is a really bad napper he just doesn't want to sleep during the day but I have read lots of websites which say good naps are the key to good nights but no matter what I try he either wont nap or will only go down for about 20-20 mins. Even the tricks that used to work don't seem to any more - the car, walking with the pram etc Have you found the same thing with Olivia or do you think she was just upset from the travelling ?

Fairy i can't believe they didn't give you more advice on your diet etc ! It is stupid really as by not taking the time to help people at this stage they are going to end up with more people needing intervention (and costing the NHS more) later on ! There are a lot of people who wont even think to look up what they should be eating etc themselves. I hope you are able to manage it yourself and keep yourself and LO healthy.

ZB5 what would happen if LO did have a goiter ?? I hope he doesn't though !

Amy any more signs ????? :)


I am currently cutting off dairy as I read online that it could be what is causing Lukes eczema so it means no cows milk, butter, cheese, and chocolate !!! That is the hardest one :) Although I bought myself some marshmallows today to make up for it :) I never really realised how much of my food contained milk until I thought about it ! My fridge is full of the stuff .... just staring at me ! O well it will be worth it if it helps my little man. It also means I can't give him any formula which he was getting in one bottle a day. I am trying to build up a stash of expressed milk in case I need it but I am out of the habit as I have just been using formula on the odd occasion I have left Luke. It is going very slowly .... tonight I only got 1oz ! Although I had just fed Luke and evenings are the worst times for supply.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, that's ridiculous!! I actually have my own NHS rant today (see below) so we can be furious together. I cannot believe they won't give you anything more to go on! Thank goodness that you're a clever woman and can do your own research. But just think of how many people won't or just don't have the resources! I think you should complain. If you don't want to cause a stink now (while you still have to see them regularly), you could always write to the responsible health board once baby is here, making them aware of the issues. I think it's crazy how relaxed (read: uncaring) the NHS are about a lot of things, especially when it comes to prevention.

Zb, what's a goiter? I take it it's not something you want though, so fingers crossed baby doesn't have it, whatever it may be. 

Carbafe, no dairy sounds really hard. I can't even imagine going without it. But you're right, if it'll help your little boy then it must be worth it. Hope it does!

Membas, any signs of Olivia swelling back into her routine at home? I really admire you (and Carbafe) for all the traveling-with-baby. I hope we'll be able to do that with as much patience and good spirits when H is here...

Now for my rant: My bloody doctor!!! Remember how I was paranoid about whether or not they'd done the group b strep test? Well, in the last 2 weeks I must have asked about 8 times, each time being told different (and conflicting) things and not once getting a straight answer. I'll spare you the details but any info I got was just worded weirdly and made me more and more suspicious. Of course I also thought I was crazy for not trusting them and thinking they might be trying to deceive me, I mean, she's my doctor, there's ethical guidelines, right? Anyway, today I finally got to speak to her personally. She kept saying "no group b strep was grown on the swab" which I thought was a really weird wording. So I asked back "so it was tested for group b strep and was negative?" and she would just repeat her original statement. After hanging up I felt even more paranoid that she's just trying to fob me off and even more crazy for even thinking that. Anyway, I spoke to DH and decided to ask for a paper copy of the test for my notes, which I got when I saw the midwife. And guess what: They didn't do the test!!! I only found this out after quite a bit of online research but they never ran it. They ran a general test for bacteria but this particular one only picks up group b strep in 50% of cases. In other words: A negative result doesn't tell you a thing! I'm furious!!! I mean it's one thing to refuse to do the (proper) test. It's available privately and I even said that I'll happily pay for it and was just worried about it being done properly. But to try to make me believe they did and it was clear when they didn't, just so I'd shut up about it??? How irresponsible is that! I'm absolutely appalled. Needless to say I'll be changing doctors and will get the proper test done privately, even though it might be too late now. I wish I had sone evidence of this so I could take them to court but obviously all I have is their (repeated) verbal assurance, so it's my word against theirs. Don't get me wrong, I don't care much about me as I've caught it in time (hopefully). But I hate the thought that they might be treating others the same and endangering lives, quite literally, just to safe NHS money and themselves the hassle of having to say no. I know the chances of a baby dying of group b strep are small (about 1 in 2000 I think) but they're very real and it's almost completely preventable. At the very least I'll complain to anyone even remotely in a position of power, this is just not acceptable. But for now I'll concentrate on getting the right test done, hopefully in time, and getting H here safely. 

Just to end on a much brighter note: At her check-up, LO was 3/5 palpable (or nearly halfway engaged) and we both did well on heartrate as well as my blood pressure. The midwife said she thought it highly likely that I'll get my natural water birth. :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

only have a sec, haven't yet read the current posts, but wanted to get a quick answer to carbafe--in short, no--she's not a great sleeper. she only takes about 30-40 min naps, with the rare hour or longer. she takes about 3-4 a day. at night she goes down great around 8:30/9 but often wakes more than twice. last night she woke at 12, 2, 4, 6:30 and i think again before we finally got up at 10. she only wakes to feed normally--isn't up fussing or anything...so it's usually quick feed and back to bed, but it's tiring. she goes through phases, sometimes she'll pull longer spells at first of sleep like 4-6 hours...but really she's all over the place and has been since hitting 3 months. It's quite tiring! I hope she finds a pattern soon that suits us both! :)

more later, will catch up on the rest of you tonight :)


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, that is ridiculous! I would be angry too!

A goiter is an enlarged thyroid gland that basically makes your neck look larger. So they will just be looking on the u/s to see if his neck is larger than it should be. It would be a sign that baby has a thyroid problem. If he had it, I'm honestly not sure what would happen. :wacko: As I guess the problem could be either way - either due to my underlying thyroid problem (hyperthyroid) or due to the medication I'm taking to fix it (so he could be hypothyroid). Also, a goiter on a fetus could make birth more difficult (thick neck!) so it's good to know ahead of time. Soooo I'm just really hoping it's fine! But relieved that they are checking it ahead of time.

We flew today and tomorrow will be a looooong day of looking at places to live. I think we have 10-15 places scheduled. Busy busy! I just don't know how we will even remember which ones we liked... but I am sooo looking forward to deciding on one and getting our plans solidified.

membas and carbafe, the sleep issues sound hard! That is one of my big fears. I hope DH and I can take turns at night, but at least for the first few months he'll be working and I won't, so it wouldn't really feel fair. And I may be the type to just wake up when he wakes anyway... in which case why bother DH. We'll see...


----------



## membas#1

Amy and Fairy--so sorry you both had negative experiences with nurses/doctors. I can't believe they could mislead you like that Amy! and Fairy--doesn't sound like you are getting much for your time and effort with the nurse. It is a good thing you are able to research your own and figure things out, but shame they aren't providing better assistance. What if someone couldn't do their own research? Pity.

ZB, good luck on looking at places! Sounds fun! :) Hope your scan shows all is well with baby's thyroid! I'm sure it will be :)

The sleep thing is hard. I don't get DH up cuz I don't pump regularly and when I go back to work she'll be taking bottles all day (I'll start pumping daily for her while I'm at work) so I'll want to breast feed at night to keep up that bonding/mommy/baby time with her. Also, I would wake up regardless even if DH took night feeds...I guess I could sleep in the living room and let him have a night doing bottles here and there, but I honestly don't know if I would sleep well with that.

I've been reflecting on our sleeping and eating habits while we were out of town at DHs family, and am trying to do things at home like I did there--as she slept 9 hours one night straight through, 7 hours the next, and 5 or 6 hours the next...which was fantastic for her. So am trying a few new things at home, starting today. We'll see how the night goes!

Hope everyone else is doing well...and hope you ladies dealing with bad doctors and nurses are able to get new doctors and nurses! STAT!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my goodness Amyg! That is shocking. You were indeed soooo right to trust your instincts. What i find hard is as soon as you request or ask something that's not on their plan a wall goes up. I can't believe they just duped you liked that. Yeah, get baby safely here then complain. I fully intend to do the same. What gets me is that you are meant to be able to trust nurses/doctors as "experts" in your care. It seems to me that unless you have the time and knowledge and energy to become a mini expert on each issue yourself, you are in serious danger of receiving substandard care. Depressing really.

Well, so far re my blood glucose, i have 2 readings over 7.8. So one more and off we go into even more unchartered territory. I can work out on each occasion (thurs eve and lunch time today) what went wrong. Thurs eve we used up some food, which although said low-carb was white carb, and i think that spiked my sugar. Then today, we were returning back from visiting friends and family and stopped at a motorway service station. At the supermarket there there was nothing that would fit my requirements so i did my best just to have a small lunch to tide me over as best i could. And that sent it just over. So clearly i am quite sensitive. My plan is if i get a 3rd strike, is to ring in as advised, but refuse to take any meds until i have actually seen the consultant and discussed things at a more senior level and in more detail. I know from the last few days of very careful eating, and friends going out their way to look up low-GI recipes that i can keep my blood glucose low, but of course am going to get the odd slip-up as we figure it out (or get caught out by forgetting that on a trip home there might not be suitable food on hand). But at least hopefully get onto the better monitoring. We shall see. 

Amyg, 3/5 engaged and all looking good!!! Sounding like things are going well so far!! 

ZB take care on the house hunt, it sounds exhausting!!! And fingers crossed for a nice slim neck for bubs! 

Membas, let us know the things you figured out that make the diff re O's sleep. Am fascinated to learn.

Right. Can't believe it's nearly the end of sunday afternoon!! Weekends go way too fast!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Good luck Fairy! It sounds like you are figuring out what you need to do in terms of diet. It is always hard to eat healthy while on the road. We brought a whole box of Clif bars on this trip because I didn't want to be caught pregnant and hungry at any time - that's just a recipe for disaster. :haha: The Clif bars give me the worst heartburn though, I don't know why...

Well, my househunting trip is going well so far! We submitted an application today, and hope to hear back tomorrow. :) Stupid pregnancy brain made me forget to bring my checkbook though. :dohh: I feel pretty stupid but then again my DH didn't even think about it either... oh well. Fortunately we have some really close friends in the area who came with us to the realtor's office to submit the application and wrote two checks for us. Now those are good friends! I just hope we get the place. If not, we have a second choice that we'd be happy with too. I just want to have this all figured out soon!

Now... soooo tired. I think we have walked through 15+ apartments over the past two days. Zzzzz....


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I'm also curious about your insights into better baby sleep. Hope the changes work for Olivia (and you!).

Fairy, I don't think it's surprising that getting the hang of the diet will take a little while. But knowing your triggers must be a good thing so I'm confident that you'll figure it out. Will be keeping all my fingers crossed for you though so hopefully you can avoid medication. 

Zb, fingers crossed for you and your new apartment too! You must tell us all about it the second you find out that you got it! :happydance: I'm glad househunting went so well in the end, you really deserve getting the one you like after traipsing through 15 in one day!

AFM, not much new on the baby front. Still period pains, occasional contractions and bits of plug but quite a good amount of energy, so I'm doing well. No sleep though these days. My mum is getting insanely excited, bless her, and driving me CRAZY with it. She'll tell me 5 times a day how she can't wait for H to get here, can't wait to see what "our" girl looks like, how I have to phone her the second I go into labour (fat chance!) and the second baby is here... I'm grateful she's excited but it's just a bit much right now. She's also trying to go back on her promise to give us (especially DH who will be on paternity leave) two weeks privacy before coming to visit. She keeps saying how wonderful it would be if she was "allowed" to visit for her birthday, which is exactly two weeks after dd. So I'm sure if H is late, she'll be trying to guilt trip me into letting her cut into DH's leave. REALLY hoping baby is on time now. :D But it's just added pressure that I don't need. 
On the other hand, we won't have group b strep results until Friday, so I'm also really hoping baby will take her time until at least then. All the while knowing that she'll not care about either issue and make her appearance when she's good and ready. :haha:


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, hope H makes her way into the world at just the right time! Even though you're right, I'm sure she could care less what we think. :)


----------



## Amygdala

zb5 said:


> Amygdala, hope H makes her way into the world at just the right time! Even though you're right, I'm sure she could care less what we think. :)

Exactly! I hope she picks the "right moment" too but at the same time I'm really cheesed off on her behalf that people (read: my useless doctor and my overbearing mum) are making demands on her time already. :haha: Poor girl!


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg, have a word with Helena and tell her Saturday morning, after Mummy has had a good lie in is time to start appearing. I'm sure she'll listen!!!

Well, my blood last night topped the accepted limit again damn it. And this was eating wholewheat pasta and chicken. Wholewheat is meant to be low GI. I think though it's cos it's still quite fine in texture, so prob gets absorbed too quickly. Anyway, rang the number i am meant to ring to report my 3 elevated blood results. Talked through what i had eaten at each one. Stupid nurse (turned out to be the same one who did the "dietary advice") now wants me to give it another couple of days before the "give me metformin". WHOA. I'm just to accept a drug with no review by a consultant??? NO WAY. Anyway, agreed that the first glucose high was understandable re what i ate, but the last two aren't. So i agreed to see what happens in the next couple of days. And then i will be demanding to see the consultant. I've done my own research online into metformin and pregnancy, and no specific safety trials have ever been done. The biggest trial has involved a mere 700 people, half of whom were on metformin, and it was to look at the effects in comparison to the use of insulin in pregnancy. It merely commented that "no adverse effects were reported" which is NOT the same as saying they studied for side effects!! TBH honest i'm suprised that in the last 7 or so years, which seems to be when metformin (a diabetic drug often given to women with PCOS) began to be used in pregnancy, no retrospective studies of mothers and their babies seem to have been done. SIGH. 

ZB, well done on finding the appartment!! Sounds like a mammoth day of flat-hunting!!! 

Right, better get on with stuff.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Amy, that is disgusting, I can't believe they can act like that. Well done for sticking to your guns!

Good luck on the apartment ZB, how exciting!

Sorry things aren't so smooth for you atm Fairy, do you know what you are going to do?

Was up early at a car boot sale yesterday but nothing caught my eye so I decided to sit and wait for my b/f and friends and had a 'funny turn'! I just felt really hot, sick and dizzy, it came from nowhere and got quickly worse and I started crying!??! On my own! I don't know what happened to me, so wierd! Luckily my sister turned up and got me a drink, I sat on the grass for a bit and felt better. I think i did too much yesterday though, I then went for a long walk in the woods, went shopping in town and when I got home spent 3 hours doing housework and cleared out 6 bags of stuff to get rid of from my warbrobe! I'm taking it easy today!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey girls!
I don't know what's going on but something quite clearly IS going on. I've been having period pains for about two weeks I think but since yesterday they've consistently become stronger and more frequent. they're like little cramps, really low down around where I imagine my cervix would be. I'm not sure they're actual contractions (or BH) since my belly doesn't go as hard as it has done before. But it does tighten. I don't know. Really not sure what's going on but something is. I wouldn't be surprised if it's early labour. But then I wouldn't be surprised if it took another week... 

On a related note: My friend's waters have gone and she's in hospital as we speak. :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg!!! GO HELENA GO!!!


----------



## membas#1

oh how exciting amy!!! sounds like things are progressing for sure! can't wait to hear the news of H's arrival!!!


----------



## membas#1

fairy--i hope you just had a couple high readings and the next few days will be lower so you don't have to proceed with drugs etc...but i don't blame you for not just accepting the medication and instead wanting to talk to a consultant.


----------



## membas#1

coco--i hope you are feeling better and zb, hope you guys got your apartment!

as for olivia's sleep--well last night i figured something out possibly..you see, i had to bottle feed her a few times recently and noticed she only takes 3 ounces at one feeding, so in order to get 25-30 ounces a day she has to eat many times including night...well she's a sleepy eater--falls asleep a the boob...so rarely makes it to the 2nd or 3rd letdown of milk (sometimes she does) because she has to wait for those letdowns to happen so, what i did last night was once i felt her dozing off and the 1st letdown of milk was consumed i moved her to the other breast and she nursed enough for the 1st letdown to happen and ended up taking a decent portion of that...and last night she slept 4 hours (feed), 3 hours (feed), 3 hours (feed) awake for 45 min and then slept another hour and half. The last week we've been doing 4 hours, 2 hours, 2hours, 2 hours...so i think getting her to take a little more helped her go an extra hour between feeds...which is a HUGE difference when you are talking about your own sleep :)

The other things i've done--I've moved her cosleeper crib to the other side of our bedroom. Our bedroom is 300 square feet, so large and so she's far enough away that i don't hear every little movment she makes now (so i sleep way better and more soundly) but close enough still that i would hear if she was in distress (like when she flips on her belly and can't get back over) and i can still hear her wake for feeds before she gets fussy. She still gets into bed with me in the morning at her 6:3o/7:30 feeding and she's usually awake about 45 min and then we sleep more.

I noticed when we were traveling she slept so much better--6-9 hour stretches and she never does that here...well she also ate more (it was 100 degrees so they feed more for thirst) and she was sleeping at the foot of the bed not next to me....So, i'm trying to see what we can do at home to help her sleep longer without sacrificing her needs, but i'm also not keen on just forcing her to eat more than what she can handle (she just pukes it back up anyways)--but I have a strong feeling that often she could eat more if she didn't fall asleep while eating....

So that's what i'm trying to discover and figure out these days...

Hope all are well :flower: We leave in 2 days for our next travels....thursday night.


----------



## Amygdala

Still here... And now less contractions/tightenings/whatever. I'm not really sure whether to hope they pick up again or to hope she waits until the weekend. The latter I guess although egoistically I'd love to hold her sooner. But I know we'd be safer having the strep b result so I'll try to be patient. Not that I have any say in the matter anyway...

Fairy, I agree with Membas, it's a good thing you're standing up for yourself and not just taking the nurses advice (or rather commands). But hopefully you'll get it better controlled anyway and won't even have to think about the meds anymore. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed.

Speaking of tight: More tightenings now. Oooooh this girl's a tease!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, H is keeping you on your toes! :) Good luck for your friend's labor too! It will be so fun for you guys to have your babies' birthdays right around each other.

Well, we got our apartment! Yaay! It only took 4 full days of effort. We planned our trip for 4 days but didn't really think it would take that long... it did. Oh well, now we have a nice place with not too high a rent. And we're allowed to paint the nursery! :happydance:

Okay, question for you moms out there: What do you think about skipping the infant car seat and going straight to a convertible car seat? (Obviously one of the ones with an infant insert that is rated starting at 5 lbs). I don't imagine I'll want to carry baby around in the seat too often and I'd rather just buy the one convertible seat and use it for years. We can use the stroller or Ergo carrier when we're out and about. What do you think??? DH thinks I'm crazy. :)

membas - hope O starts sleeping a bit longer for you! It sounds like you're trying everything you can without compromising her happiness. I'm sure you'll both be happier if she sleeps a big longer. :)


----------



## membas#1

yay for finding a new place ZB! sounds like it was a lot of work so i'm sure you are glad to have it settled!

as for carseat--i'm not sure..i used the carseat to carry her a lot in the beginning but once she got over 12-13 pounds it was heavier than i liked...i still carry her in it occasionally but not far. it is really nice to have at the grocery store--i carry her into the store in her bucket/infant carseat and place her in the basket and then wheel her around in the shopping cart. i keep the carseat in the house so when we are getting ready to go i can put her in the seat and buckle her up and she just watches me finish getting ready then carry her out and click her in. i don't know if the convertibles work the same--aren't they bigger and generally left in the car? i find it handy to carry her out in the infant seat as i usually have other things to carry too, which is easier to do with her in the seat vs. her in my arms. that being said, i'm sure if i had the convertible seat and not the infant, i would find it works just as well. 

currently when we go into the store for a quick trip, i take her out of the carseat and just carry her or use the ergo. that's becoming more the trend now.

oh and a tip--when it's hot, and your car seat is in the car, watch those buckles..they are metal and get super hot. olivia's was really hot the other day and i'm glad i thought about it cuz i would have sat her right on them as her shirt came up in the back and she would have not enjoyed that on her back. 

good luck with your decision! i dont' think there is a right or wrong answer!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, congratulations on your new home! That must be such a load off your mind!
Re: car seat, I'd probably still go for the infant version, mainly because you can leave baby in it if they've fallen asleep and just take them in the seat. In our case, we're also planning on a baby no 2 at some point so I'm expecting to have to have two seats at the same time in a few years anyway. So for us I don't think it would make much financial sense to skip the infant seat either but that could be different for you guys? Are you planning on taking the car seat on planes? Seeing as we'll be flying lots we went for one that's approved for airtravel, which is much easier to find in an infant seat than a bigger one, at least in Europe. Again I don't know whether that'll be important for you though? The other thing I'd look into really well is safety. Unfortunately I have no idea how convertible seats do on safety for tiny babies but there must be tests? I'm sure in the end either would be fine but I think overall an infant seat first might save you hassle. 

AFM, I'm sitting on hot coals here. (Don't know if that's a german expression?) No word from my friend yet and I really really hope it's because they're so busy being in love with their new baby, not because they're having difficulties. It's now 18 hours since her water broke and she's positive for strep b, so as far as I know they'd have induced or done a section if LO isn't here yet. So I just really hope that he's arrived safe and sound and gently for my friend and that they're just taking a while spreading the news...


----------



## carbafe

zb5 I would agree with Membas I have used the infant car seat a lot and still do even though Luke is getting heavier (I will have guns of steel soon :) ) I use it to go to the supermarket as well. In the uk you get trollies with a ledge you can up the car seat onto. I don't think I would have put a small baby in the trolly baby seat when they are very small. Even now I always use our car seat. Also our seat clips onto my pram wheels which can be handy for short trips. For me when I am just popping to the chemist or something it is easier to lift him out in the car seat and then you can pop it on the ground while you pay etc and then back in the car than getting him out the seat setting up the pram and then putting it all down again and everything back in. Often he falls asleep as well which means I can bring him into the house asleep and get the shopping unpacked before he wakes. 

One thing to remember though is that you are only supposed to leave them in the car seats for 2 hours at a time.

I don't have any experience of the bigger car seats but maybe someone in the baby club could give you some feedback ????

I am currently watching Luke wriggle about on the floor. He keeps trying to roll over but hasn't quite mastered it yet so I have been giving him lots of floor time the last few days and putting all his toys above his head so he has to look round. I think he will get it anyday now :)


----------



## zb5

Thanks for the advice ladies. I do feel like I will not like to carry him around in the seat once it starts to get heavy... my back and neck get strained easily so carrying things on one side isn't good for me. Putting the seat on the shopping cart at the grocery store sounds like probably the biggest positive of the infant seat for me. Then I hear conflicting things about how old they can stay in the infant seat from - anywhere from 4 to 12 months?? I don't know, maybe it depends on the baby and the seat.

Amygdala, good luck to your friend! I hope her baby has arrived safely and she is just too busy enjoying him/her.

carbafe, hope Luke gets the rolling over thing soon!


----------



## membas#1

yay for rolling carbafe! it's fun to watch them accomplish that, and then once they do it's like rolling central every time you put them down :)

zb, i think the limit on car seats is mostly weight...ours i think goes to 20 pounds...i think we will have to look at the next step soon...as i'm thinking she must be 16+ pounds now. but not all babies reach that weight as quickly....so can stay longer. i didn't know about the 2 hour limit (I learn something new from BnB all the time! thanks carbafe!)...but Olivia has never done more than 45 min without getting pissy, so we always have to pull over and get her out, feed her etc...when we drive over to coast or what have you....she does fall asleep in hers quite often but as soon as we bring the seat inside she wakes up--because the movement stops.

amy--hope your friend is doing well and has her baby safe and sound :flower:


----------



## Coco14

Congrats your new home ZB :)

Hope you are OK Amyg.


----------



## Fairybabe

Great news on the new appartment Zb! And well done Luke on the getting ready to roll! These babies are growing so fast!! Before long it will be questions about pre-school! He he.

Amyg, hope all is going well with you.

Zb, re car seats, we were gonna do the 0-4yrs seat. Purely as we don't see ourselves carting bubs around in the smaller seat other than in the car (she says from zero experience of babies so far). But then a friend's baby just grew out their 0-1yr car seat and has leant it to us, so that solved any debate there. I heard it was 45 mins the limit that they shoudl stay in without a break for most of the time. It's to do with the the curve it puts on their soft little spine. But ok to be longer now and again, eg for a longer trip, a couple of hours then a break. Golly there's so much i don't know! We've been so focussed on being pregnant it's easy to forget that there's a little person coming and we've actually got to figure out what to do with them once they are here!!

Update re the gestational diabetes saga: Well, after me throwing a bit of a strop on the phone yesterday morning the head diabetic nurse for the area agreed to meet us yesterday afternoon. And in fairness, she was really good. Spent lots of time with us answering all our questions and going through the different options. And a couple of quesions she wasn't sure of, she got in contact with a consultant for the answers. Anyway, to cut a long story short, DH and i have decided NOT to go for the metformin, but the rapid acting insulin instead. So next Tues (cos that's when my diary matched with senior nurse woman) i'll be talked through and shown how to use it. It will be just a small dose, most likely in the evening at first, but realistically as pregnancy progresses will have to use it other times of the day too. And i will be consultant lead from now on. So more appts coming up. And close monitioring 38wks onwards. So obviously i'm still not at all happy about the situation per se, but now feel a lot happier about how we are being dealt with. The irony being that after dinner last night, having been high for the previous 3 nights, my reading was nice and low!!! D'oh!! 

Right, gotta go. Hope everyone is ahving a good day.

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

One of my friends' babies stopped breathing in her carseat on the way home from the hospital and turned blue. :shock: They turned right around and went back to the hospital and she is fine now. But I guess she was too little (~5 lbs) to sit in the carseat position safely, and some combination of reflux and getting her lungs compressed caused her to stop breathing.

On the other hand, I have heard some doctors actually recommend sleeping in the carseat for reflux issues because it tilts them up a little. :shrug: I guess it totally depends on the baby. Buuut, after talking to this friend I totally believe the time limits and whatnot for leaving babies in their carseats!

Fairy, glad you got to talk to some more helpful people about the diabetes!

Amygdala, any news on your end???


----------



## Coco14

Glad to hear you got some decent advice Fairy.

Oh my goodness ZB, that's so scary :s

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Coco14

I thought I would share my bargain with you! Mamas and Papas rocking donkey! £6!!
 



Attached Files:







July 020.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, what a scary thing to happen! I take it the little one's fine now? But yeah, sounds like it's best to limit time in those seats. Do you know if they had a newborn insert? Cause those make them lie somewhat flatter...

Fairy, glad you're getting your GD sorted. How come you went for insulin over metformin? Just interested because I have no idea about these things. And fingers crossed you'll manage to do a great deal of good with diet too. 

AFM, nothing new here. Very tired and sluggish today. Baby girl seems to be a bit lazy too but is still moving, just not quite as much as the last few days. I still get tightenings but less pains and no clear contractions today. 
On a more exciting note: my friend had her baby! She was in labour for 36 hours but in the end had to have a section because apparently he got stuck. All went well though and mum and baby are fine and the little one is nursing like a champion apparently. :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my goodness Coco, that is adorable!


----------



## Coco14

Tehe! 
You must be getting a bit fed up now Amy?! Jeez 36 hours, poor girl!


----------



## zb5

That is so cute Coco!!

Yes, my friend's LO is 10 months old now and doing fine! I think she was in an infant seat, not sure if there was an insert? But she was extra small as she is a twin. So maybe at her size she should have been lying down more.

Amygdala, congrats on your friend's baby! Yours is just around the corner. :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, surprisingly I'm not getting fed up yet. Impatient, yes, and can't wait to meet her. But not too uncomfortable yet overall so I'm at peace with the fact that she'll come on her birthday. :D

Thanks zb! I still can't believe she's a mummy or that I'll be one in a maximum of three weeks. It's sooooo surreal!


----------



## Fairybabe

Cute rocker Coco!!! And super great bargain to boot! 

Amyg, it wasn't an easy decision, but basically after HOURS trawling the internet and reading as many proper studies and research papers i could, the overwhelming message seems to me to be that metformin appears to be more or less the same in efficacy of reducing adverse complications in mothers and babies with GD, however: no long term studies have been done on the babies of mothers on metformin and most decent studies urge extreme caution in prescribing it for this reason. In addition, metformin crosses the placenta. It works by altering the way the liver uptakes glucose. So my thinking is that if does that to me, what effect would it have on teh developing liver of the unborn baby? I did ask that, but wasn't satisfied with the "we are not aware of any liver problems" answer as no one has actually looked. There are studies that show impact on the livers of unborn mice. In contrast, human insulin, does not cross the placenta, the molecules are too big. The insulin i will be given is a manufactured form of human insulin, and there have trace findings of insulin antibodies in umbilical cords, but it seeems to me htat this is not as high impact as the metformin. Insulin has also been used for YEARS and years for GD, so much longer time periods to show it's safety. SO there you go!!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

coco--cute cute rocker! 

amy--take it easy these last few weeks! rest when at all possible :) and congrats to your friend!

fairy--sounds like you really did your research and are making informed decisions...good for you! so many people don't do their own research and just go with what the doctor's tell them. i think it's important to know what you are facing and be as educated as possible about the options :flower:

ZB, did you decide on the carseat decision yet?

AFM, well we are getting ready to leave town. I'm busting my ass around the house while O naps today--so little spurts of 45 minutes i get to get a lot done...but when she's awake she's been pretty good about letting me do a few things while she watches, but that only lasts so long :) then she wants me to put all my attention on her...and so i do :) 

Olivia had her 4 months check. She's 15 pounds 10 oz (85th percentile) and 24.3 inches (50 percentile). Growing well and doc said she had excellent strength and muscle tone. All looked good. Yay for well baby checks :) they are kind of fun! 

I"ll try to keep up while I'm gone...gotta watch for baby news coming to this thread soon!!! :yipee:


----------



## zb5

I think we will start with just the convertible and see how it goes. DH is the one who wants the infant seat and I'm the one who wants to try going without it. But I'll be mostly with baby until he's about 5 months old, and then DH will take over. But I figure by the time baby is 5 months old, he'll be getting a little heavy to carry in the carseat, and almost old enough to sit up in a grocery cart (??). So if we make it that far without an infant seat then I figure we're good. On the other hand, maybe I will change my mind early on and buy one... we'll see. :) We'll end up using the convertible at some point anyway so it wouldn't be a waste.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, thanks for the explanation. Sounds like you're making a wise choice there. And you've clearly done much more research into this than most people would have. It's a shame you don't get that information from your doctors but glad you got it anyway. 

Membas, can't believe you're jetting off again! You're one busy mummy. Hope it all goes smoothly and stress free!

Zb, it's funny but I always seem to forget that you CAN buy things once LO is here, should you need them. :haha: So probably quite clever to wait and see if the infant seat is necessary for you. 

AFM: Looooong day. Baby girl had been a lot quieter than usual since yesterday and my belly had been a lot harder too, pretty much non-stop, not like contractions. So this morning I decided to phone triage, just to see what they thought. I expected them to just say "don't worry" but they actually asked me to come in for a check-up. I still had some (just less) movements so wasn't that worried but thought it can't hurt to get checked. We were there for 4 hours!! Most of that was waiting but they did give me a thorough check-up. Monitored baby's heartbeat and movements for about 40 minutes (slow start but fine overall), checked my blood pressure (ok), heart rate (slightly fast) and swelling (not much), felt for her position (unfortunately no progress from last week :() and finally did a scan for fluid levels (fine) and placenta position (also fine). Overall they were very happy with how she's doing and she's actually been moving more since then too. So all good and worth it for the reassurance but I'm wiped now. Also got my group b strep results and thankfully I'm negative. :happydance: So no antibiotics. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry, meant to post this link for all the still-pregnant UK ladies: 

https://www.gbss.org.uk/content.php?sub_id=2&section_id=3

It's about group b strep and why and how you should test for it. It's routinely screened for in the US and some European countries but so far, the NHS don't pay for the test. It costs just £32 to have it done privately (between 35 and 37 weeks). If you're positive, as about 1 in 3 women are, you can avoid potentially infecting your baby during birth by having antibiotics during labour. Anyway, just have a read of that website for yourselves and see whether or not the test makes sense for you. :thumbup:


----------



## lilmackate

AMy you are so very very close!! very soon now YAY!!! The us tests for group b I was negative with cayden but positive with Gaige so I did do the antibiotics and we had no issues and if I am positive again I will for sure get the antibiotics again deff. the benefits out way the negatives at least that's how I feel about it.

I am so sorry I haven't been on much and have been so quite it's been a whirl wind of a life these days. We are currently moving and the house we are moving to needs a ton of work so we have been there morning till night working. Clay hasn't found any work yet but we have been getting unemployment and we were approved for health assistance so all is well for healthcare. I have been feeling so tired these days I had a doctors app. Wednesday and I am spilling protein also I measure two weeks further than what I should be but that doesn't concern me I don't have any trouble birthing babies so however big she wants to be.... bring it. As for the protein my blood pressure is good 111/64 so I have no idea what's causing it... I guess we will just monitor it.

I hope everyone is doing well can you believe how far we all have come!!!!!! big :hug: ladies!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...we made it to our destination--just popping in for a read.

zb, sounds like a good plan on the carseat...funny--my DH will be taking over care for LO too at 5 months :) 

amy--glad you got things checked out...better to be sure. sounds like things are going as they should. lo is probably gettting cramped in there and moving less.

lil--good to hear from you! you sound like one busy mama! don't forget to rest too :) 

:flower: to all the ladies!


----------



## lilmackate

what's sleep?? lol seriously I do have to force myself to stop sometimes. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Lil! :hi: Good to hear from you! I can't believe you're past 27 weeks already!!! Sounds like you have a lot on at the moment. But hopefully things will calm down a bit for you in third tri and you'll manage to rest a bit more then. I'm glad to hear you're managing for now and will keep my fingers tightly crossed for a job for your DH soon. How have you been feeling? Are you getting excited about finding out what it's like to be mummy to a little girl? I bet in many ways it's really different than what you're used to from your boys.


----------



## lilmackate

yes I can't wait to be a mommy to a little girl... it will be soooooo weird!
Once we move in I'm sure I'll rest.... maybe :) It's looking like we will finally move in within the next month or less which is good because I am ready to start fresh and new. I feel like there are new things coming our way good things. I feel closer than ever to God and for once even though everything is out of control I feel stable... :)
I am concerned about the protein in my urine I really hope there isn't anything going on... yikes lol I am too busy for bedrest my friends are betting that's where I'll be soon but I hope not I have been taking my sugar levels in the morning they are 68ish give or take some highest 71 lowest 65 is that too low? That and utis I am seriously concerned about my kidneys I am hoping the protein isn't from there... rahhh oh the stress of wonder.I am almost positive it isn't preeclampsia my blood pressure has been so good and the day they found the protein it was 111/64 which is great my normal is 99/54 that's a good average so I always run on the low side but still 111 is good. 
Anyway sorry for that I am rambling.... can't sleep LOL


----------



## carbafe

Good plan ZB5. Like you say if it doesn't suit you can always get the infant seat and use the bigger one later.

Glad you got better attention Fairy and that you can keep your levels low.

Amy sounds like you got taken care of as well which is great. I am so excited for the next thread baby :) and Glad your group B strep was negative. I think I will get one on the NHS next time I am pregnant because of Luke ending up in Neo Natal but if not I will definitely get a private test. What would happen if it was positive on a private test ? Do you go to your GP for the antibiotics ?

Membas Olivia certainly is a jet setter :) After all our driving this summer I am quite happy to stay at home for a bit :)

Coco very cute rocker :)

Hi Lil nice to here from you. Make sure your not doing too much work on the new house ! :) When we moved I was 32 weeks I think and that is all everyone kept saying :)

Well it is Lukes christening tomorrow so I need to pick up the cake and drop of decorations to the restaurant today and then try and tidy up the house a bit before my brother and his girlfriend arrive as they are staying with us tonight. We took Luke to church last Sunday and he was a good boy so I hope that is the case tomorrow.

In other exciting news we ordered a Jumparoo and it arrived this morning so Luke has already had a go in it and really seemed to like it :) Wasn't quite bouncing but bobbing a bit. Very cute.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, I've had small amounts of protein in the last 3 or 4 urine samples they checked but investigations showed nothing. I have a slight suspicion that it might be some underlying, lingering condition connected to my frequent UTIs but at least it doesn't seem to be anything to worry about with regards to this pregnancy. Apparently it's also really common for samples to be contaminated with non-urine protein, I think they mentioned skin cells??? Anyway, try not to worry too much, especially if you're otherwise symptom free. 

Zb, if the GBS was positive, the lab would send a report to your midwife (you give them contact details when you send in the swabs) and they would then administer intravenous antibiotics every 4 hours from the time when your waters break. You get disconnected from the line in between so it doesn't interfere much with your labour/birth but obviously LO gets a dose of AB through you so might have some effects like bad digestion. But I agree with you, I'd always go for prevention over treatment personally, especially with something as potentially serious as GBS. I would have discussed ABs with the midwife/doctor before labour and included them in my birth plan, just to be sure but in theory I've been told the NHS just deal with the results automatically, no input needed from you. 
Also, what's a Jumperoo? I take it it's some sort of bouncer? I'm still very undecided on anything like that. I think we'll see whether we think it's a good idea at the time, can't seem to make up my mind. 

In Helena news: She's moving lots today, so I'm a happy mummy2b. And since we now have the negative GBS result it's full force ahead with trying to encourage her out. Only 100% safe methods though, I'm a bit weary of some. So it's walking and birthing ball bouncing for me, along with some raspberry leaf tea and pineapple. Haven't made up my mind on EPO yet. I don't think I want to mess with the balance "down there" as I'm quite worried about thrush and/or UTIs. But I'm not sure about taking it orally either... 
I'm also wondering about my prenatals after reading somewhere that magnesium supplements can weaken contractions. Off to do some more research into that now.


----------



## membas#1

amy don't forget your sex and nipple stimulation...both safe methods and pretty sure the nip stim is what set me off finally when i was a week late...the night before labor i was getting worried about induction date that was 4 days away and so did 2 hours! of nip stim on and off and it would bring about cramping/contractions when i would stimulate for just a couple min....then all night i had period pains that woke me up every hour...then the next afternoon/early evening labor started :) 

can't hurt to try and won't send you into labor unless your body is ready :)

my doula highly recommended that method along with sex.

and perhaps TMI but i couldn't have DH do the stimulation, i had to do it myself and it was so not a sexual thing...once i realized that and quit trying to tolerate dh doing it (my nips were way to sensitive for any kind of play) then i found the best way to do it myself that didn't hurt. 

:)


----------



## Amygdala

Good point Membas! I've read about the best ways of doing nipple stimulation and I agree, so not a sexual thing! :haha: But you're right, that was totally missing on my list. And I guess some baby dancing won't hurt either. :D


----------



## zb5

Lil, nice to see you! You sound so busy, I hope you can get some rest. We are moving too, in 3 weeks now :shock: We have movers coming to pack up the house but I still feel like there is so much to do. Yesterday we did a bunch of cleaning and rearranging so the downstairs is clear for our baby shower today. :) We'll also need to do a ton more cleaning as we've been in this place 6 years and some cleaning has fallen by the wayside. And I want to get our security deposit back!


----------



## Fairybabe

Great to see you Lil!! Glad you are getting your new place sorted in time for your baby girl and that you have healthcare sorted. Will keep rootin for your DH to find a job. 

Amyg, any more progress? This thread is ready to meet your girl!

Oooh zb a babyshower sounds like fun! Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Well, will be seeing the diabetic woman again tomro, to show me how to use insulin etc. Weird thing is withthe change in diet my blood glucose readings have been pretty good the last few days, so who know what they will decide. And, here's another thing. Ikve lost weight. Before preg I was 151lbs, which is a bit more than ideal.iam 64" tall. 
So a few weeks ago I weighed 169lbs and now I've dropped to 166. But bump appears to be growing. It must be just cos of all the sugar frEe low gi eating. Just makes me worry baby is not getting enough. Seeing the midwife on weds so will ask.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

I hope the moving is going OK for you girls :)

Saw the midwife today and heard the HB again, I just love that sound!


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great Coco! Best sound ever! How are you feeling generally? And how is the bump progressing?
Fairyx


----------



## Coco14

Feeling great thanks Fairy, just feeling faint and dizzy a lot. Here's my bump at 14 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







14 wks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw cute little bump coming along there Coco!! Will have to do one soon!


----------



## carbafe

O coco I remember that feeling ! Have you had much sickness ? I think I got my sickness about 14-20 weeks rather than early on .although it was never that bad

Amy this is Luke in his Jumparoo
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185334_10150256611991848_513146847_7893917_7705226_n.jpg

It is a free standing jumper with different toys on different sides. He seems to like it although he is still a bit small to enjoy it in all its jumping glory. He has been getting more and more interested in his surroundings so he seems to really like being up right and being able to see. He has also been pushing against our legs etc when we try and sit us on our knee so he is enjoying being able to push down with his feet. 

I find his play gym and mobile a god send right now as he will happily enjoy them for maybe 20 mins which is great if you want to get a shower or hang out the washing etc It is also fun playing with LO with these things as well so not only good for keeping them amused on their own. Obviously they are not what everyone wants but Luke seems to enjoy them and it gives me a chance to do things for a short time.

We also had a lovely day yesterday at Lukes christening. He was good as gold and everyone kept commenting all day. I think however it was a long day with lots of stimulation for him because he woke up at 12am last night and was crying so hard. It was a very sore cry and we just couldn't figure out what was wrong. Eventually we managed to calm him and I fed him and he went back to sleep. We are not sure what caused it but was maybe just the busy day.

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223638_10150256435511848_513146847_7890555_1262812_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285593_10150256434556848_513146847_7890540_5095854_n.jpg

ZB5 how was the baby shower ???

Fairy hope all goes well with the nurse. I think the baby will always take what it needs and it is you that would lose out of the vitamins etc I don't think you need to worry to much unless you were eating very little I am sure you have a pretty balanced diet. :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

What lovelt pics Carbafe! Luke looks so adorable and you are in terrific shape too! 

No word from Amyg today, wonder if Helena is on her way? We have exchanged numbers so if I hear anything I will update you all asap! 

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

yay! I hope she's in labor!! :)

Great picture carbafe!!!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Coco14 said:


> Feeling great thanks Fairy, just feeling faint and dizzy a lot. Here's my bump at 14 weeks!

Awe you are too cute!!!


----------



## zb5

Coco, what a cute little bump! :)

Carbafe, Luke looks great! I love the tiger suit. :)

Well, I had kind of a stressful day. I have just started my twice-a-week non-stress tests and had the second one today. Baby did great, he was very active and passed the test quickly, but the nurse got worried about my "contractions". I've been having Braxton-Hicks pretty regularly since 25 weeks and they haven't really been causing any problems, but I guess they showed up pretty strong on the contraction monitor. So, she checked my cervix and found that I'm 1 cm dilated. This had her a little worried so they gave me a shot of terbutaline to stop my contractions, checked my cervix again after an hour and a half, and said it hadn't opened any more so I could go home. I have an appointment with my regular OB on Wednesday so they said to make sure to follow up with her.

I'm not really sure what to think. My gut feeling is that things are fine and there are probably plenty of women who are 1 cm dilated at 31 weeks, but a lot of women don't get checked at that point. And they sent me home without any specific instructions (except to call if anything changes), so it can't be that bad.

On the other hand, I am still a little worried. And they do these tests at the hospital in a Labor and Delivery room, so that is kind of eerie. There is an empty hospital bassinet sitting right next to you the whole time! I just kept looking at it thinking, please stay empty for the next many weeks...

Not only am I worried about baby's health, but I cannot afford to have complications right now! We are moving in 2.5 weeks! I'm going to freak out if my doctor tells me not to travel, because we've already arranged plane tickets for our move, given our landlord notice on this apartment, and pre-paid the rent on the new apartment... :wacko: I don't think my doctor would put me on bedrest unless it was truly necessary because she's very pro-exercise (yells at me for my weight gain and tells me to walk more! :haha:) and pretty laid back in general. But... I'm still worried. I can't wait until Wednesday to see what she says. Hopefully she'll tell me not to worry.

Sorry for the long rant ladies, I'm just a bit stressed!

Amygdala, on the other hand, I hope labor is imminent for you! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry I'm too tired to reply properly but just wanted to say no labour yet just a long day and insomniac night. :( Will reply to you all later on today but for now just quick :hugs: to zb. I'd be worried too but I'm sure you and baby will be just fine!


----------



## lilmackate

Im sorry Amyg i hope she comes soon for you! :hug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg!! Be amazing if she actually waits til the exact due date!!

ZB, i know i'd be just as worried as you. But i'm sure somewhere on these threads i recall someone saying that women are often about 1cm dilated as 3rd tri advances. Anyone else remembers that? Hope i'm right. 

Good news from me this morn. My blood glucose has been good for the last 4-5 days so they have agreed to keep me off the drugs for now. I now have a supply of insulin so if i start to struggle with the numbers again i am to take it, which may well happen as my needs increase as baby grows. But for now....drug free! Yay!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

That is good news Fairy :)

Hope you are relaxing Amyg.

Aw sorry ZB, I can see why you are stressed. Like you say with the way the hospital have responded you should be fine for a while yet! That must have been so wierd being in the delivery room!

Luke looks so cute in the jumper Carbafe!
I only had a few weeks of nausea and tiredness which had completely gone by 10 weeks so I've been lucky!


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies! I do feel like dilation can be a really slow process, and it has to start sometime, right?

Amygdala, hope you can get some sleep. :hugs:

Fairy, that is great news about your sugar levels and the insulin. It seems like you are being well taken care of now, which is great!

Coco, it is really weird being in a delivery room! Maybe by the time I actually deliver I'll be so comfortable there, it will be no big deal. :haha:


----------



## lilmackate

zb dont worry sweetie I was dilated to a 2 at 32 weeks and stayed that way until labor at 39. Just keep an eye on contractions.


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry, just another quick update from me but I need your crossed fingers and toes. Still no baby but for the last hour and a half I've been getting really intense pressure low down in my belly (much more than I've had before), plus period pains and backache and some waves of pain that I hope are contractions. I'm going to try to go to sleep now but I'm so excited to think this might be the start of things. Might not be of course, who knows. But I can't help getting my hopes up a little. Part of me doesn't want to go to sleep in case whatever this is stops, but a more rational part knows that if it is very early labour then I should take all the sleep I can get right now. 
What makes me a little unsure on whether "this is it" or not is that I haven't had a show, nor have my waters broken. I've lost quite a few bits of plug but nothing recently and no blood in it at all. Sorry, I could be rambling about whether this is or isn't the start of things all night. Instead I'll try and calm down and get some sleep if I can make my head stop spinning for a moment. :haha:
Will update you tomorrow morning or later on tonight if I can't sleep.


----------



## membas#1

thats exciting amy!! my water never broke and instead the dr ruptured them for me when i was stuck at 7cm, and the show may or may not happen :) i hope this is it for you!!


----------



## zb5

That is exciting!!!!!!!! Good luck Amy! Try to sleep through the beginning if you can. I hope my water doesn't break until the end either - labor is supposed to be more mild that way. :)

P.S. Everything is going well with me today. My doctor did a fetal fibronectin test on me, which was negative, so there's a <1% chance of me going into labor in the next 2 weeks. Yay! Which is what I suspected, but it's nice to hear it officially. We also just did our growth ultrasound, and baby is 5lb1oz already! 75th percentile. And it's mostly in his head and belly, his head is measuring 4 weeks ahead! :shock: It makes me feel even better about the slight chance of him arriving early. At this point I am hoping he does come a little early, but still full term of course. I don't need a 10 lb baby! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

sounds like a healthy baby ZB! i hope he's not 10 pounds :)


----------



## Amygdala

I think things have calmed down again. :( I was awake with pains and contractions most of the night and now almost nothing. It's getting frustrating. 

Zb, that's great news though! I hope you don't end up with a 10lb baby but in the end healthy is all that matters! And it sounds like LO is doing just fine in there. :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Too bad things have slowed down Amygdala. Still, I'm sure that all the pains and contractions are helping move things along and get your cervix ready. :hugs: Hope you can get some rest today!


----------



## lilmackate

Amy it does sound like your body is gearing up even if it did stall don't worry sweetie it's all working for the end result.... your baby! :)

Zb my husband was 12lbs lol and she did it with no meds and V-back!!! lol I admire my MIL :)


----------



## zb5

12 lbs!!!! :shock: My DH was less than 7 lbs and I was only 7lb6oz. We were both early though (normal early), maybe this baby will be early too so it'll all even out?

Watch me go overdue after all this drama. :haha: He'd be giant!


----------



## Amygdala

No no, it'll be healthy, normal size babies for all of us! I have no idea how big this little girl is btw but I've she's kept on growing like she was predicted to 8 weeks ago then she's no tiny baby either. We'll see. Hopefully soon! :D (Btw Lilmac, your MIL is a heroine!)


----------



## zb5

Amygdala said:


> No no, it'll be healthy, normal size babies for all of us! I have no idea how big this little girl is btw but I've she's kept on growing like she was predicted to 8 weeks ago then she's no tiny baby either. We'll see. Hopefully soon! :D (Btw Lilmac, your MIL is a heroine!)

Agreed! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry girls, I need to rant! I'm sooooo tired of people telling me "it'll be a while yet" and "no two labours are alike, you just can't know how long it takes" and my favourite: "she'll come in her own time". I KNOW that. But what's wrong with me being optimistic and hopeful that it'll be soon, rather than panicking that she might be late and I could be induced. Sure, that might happen. But why do people feel the need to remind me of that every time I dare mentioning that I think things could be starting soon? It makes me feel anxious and patronised and like a silly little girl who doesn't know her own body. I'm trying to keep my predictions to myself for that reason but it's hard to not talk to anyone about what's happening (or not). I'm glad I've got you girls to vent to. :hugs:
Btw: More plug, still no blood, very very occasional contractions. I'm getting scared this might be it for the next two weeks now, just to end in induction, pain meds and possibly an instrumental delivery or section. I know I have no reason to believe that at this point but I can't help getting nervous. 
Off to buy a new gym ball now, mine has a huge hole and is beyond repair.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg, you stick to your guns and trust your instincts and ignore the cliches. Book yourself something nice like a hair appt that you are really looking fwd to and sod's law dictates she'll come then so you can't go!! And good for you feeling optimistic. You have every reason to be. Hugs. Just ignore the morons. 

Had my own little trip to the delivery suite this morn. Was worried cos bubs seemed less active over last 36hrs so rang up and they had me go in to be hooked to a monitor. Bubs is just fine. And of course is now kicking like mad. Weird thing was we could hear lots of movements I couldn't feel. I was just in a sideward, so no actually delivery room, and thank god I couldn't hear any screaming as it was freaky enough being there. So at least I can relax a bit now. 

Hang in there Amyg. 

Fairy xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok total hormonal meltdown over DH. Haven't had one in a while. Darn pesky hormones. Better get them under control for my busy afternoon ahead.


----------



## Coco14

Glad everything is OK Fairy :)


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy :hugs:
Sounds like you had a similar experience to us in hospital. Glad everything checked out ok. :thumbup: And the meltdowns are just part of the deal, just acknowledge them and move on. Probably not easy on our OHs but hey, they get a much better deal overall. :)


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, ignore the other people! You are only a few days from your due date, I don't think you are being optimistic, just reasonable!

I agree, I hate hearing "the first baby is always late", "you have so much to do, you should hope he comes late." People are very opinionated about when other women's babies should come!

Fairy, glad baby is okay! Maybe it got itself into a different position from usual so you couldn't feel the kicks as well. You are just entering 3rd tri - that is when my hormonal meltdowns started getting serious too! :haha: I think it's my body's way of weaning me off the happy 2nd tri hormones slowly instead of suddenly so I won't be taken by surprise with postpartum depression. :shrug:


----------



## zb5

Argh, me and DH also just had a hormonal meltdown. I'm not sure who was being more hormonal though - me or him! I keep joking about his "pregnancy symptoms" but I think they are for real...


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw zb! Clearly a hormonal day all round! You may joke about him having symptoms, but actually, to some extent, he may well do. That programme the Biology of Dads I watched a few weeks ago actually gave it a medical name and talked about how over 50% of men will get symptoms due to the hormonal changes they have in response to us being preggo!! Am sure you'll find the programme online somewhere. I think it was bbc 4. 

Anyway, hope you are both feeling better. Like amyg says, it is what it is, part of the process of getting baby here. Not quite the blissed out earth mother feeling of contented serenity I had in mind tho!

Fairyx


----------



## Coco14

ZB there must be something in the air!! I haven't felt any emotional mood changes, until last night! B/f came home in a bad mood after a stressful day and I took it to heart, felt really upset and had to struggle to not cry!! Wierd!


----------



## Amygdala

Full moon tomorrow, maybe that's what's unsettling all the pregnant ladies. :D
I'm a little busier today and tomorrow and hoping that'll keep me from going completely mental. My sister's popping in in a few minutes so we'll go for a hopefully labour inducing walk. Then I have a midwife appointment at half 2. I've heard/read rumours that I might be offered an internal examination or even a sweep, seeing as I'm so close to 40 weeks now but I won't get my hopes up for either. I'd love to have a clearer idea of progress but they tend to be very hands-off here. Guess I'll find out if she's any more engaged at least. Wish me luck! I think if there's no progress I might cry...


----------



## Coco14

Good luck!


----------



## Fairybabe

Good luck Amyg!! Maybe the full moon will be a good trigger for your labour!! 

Hugs to you too Coco! Darned emotions. 

On a totally unrelated lighter note, dh and I had fun last night with a tapemeasure! Given I measure 29cm fundal height at almost 29weeks, we measured out 40cm and tried to hold it in shape to see where bump would go to. In the end we figured the overall dome shape would probaby expand out by another 2inches all over! We may be way off but it was quite fun! Oh the things I consider fun these days!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Haha! I just can't imagine myself at that stage! I'll be happy to get past 'fat' stage!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I remember you talking about that show and DH and I watched it the other day! Very interesting. I really do think my DH is having hormonal changes, but I try to joke a little about them because I'm afraid he'll feel sensitive. He is taking it like a champ though. He has gained a little weight, not bad though as he's always been thin.

That does sound like fun with the tape measure! I tried measuring my "waist" the other day, that was fun. I think I am around 44 inches now? But hadn't thought of using it to guess what my belly will look like in 8-9 weeks. Good idea!

Amygdala, good luck at the midwife! I'm sure you will have made progress. Maybe you will have a full moon baby? Or a punctual baby on her due date? :)


----------



## zb5

One more thing... I am a little nervous because I seem to be losing a lot of mucus. Not sure that I would call it a "mucus plug" but maybe. I don't think I should be surprised because I have had THREE examinations of my cervix in the past week and that can dislodge things. :wacko: Besides, it can regenerate itself. I'm not calling my doctor because I've already been completely and thoroughly checked out in every possible way this week. But it does make me nervous so I am being really good about not doing anything strenuous, and have been having only a few B-H contractions, so that's good.

This whole thing is just making me into a hypochondriac, every little symptom has me thinking, "no! cervix, stay closed!" I guess this is the worrying part of being a parent??


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...haven't been able to do much in BnB lately but I'm reading and keeping up :) hope you are all well...and yes those darned hormones! i'd like to say they go away after the baby comes, but seems they stick around...but it does lighten up after some time :)

hope you are all feeling well...we are still out of town visiting family. i'm not feeling too well..very sore throat and just run down. O is handling the travel and family time like a champ. she's going to go home and be bored out of her mind with just DH and I with all the attention she is getting from everyone! :)

take care :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, zb, I remember those days well! And now I'm the other way around, every little thing I think "uuuuh, things might be starting". I wouldn't worry about the plug though, apparently it means nothing at all. If you had blood in it I'd call the doctor but plug alone can come away for aaaaages before onset of labour apparently. I'm sure LO is snuggled in nice and cosy and before you know it, you'll be in my position and wish that things would get going already. I know the worry is normal but I'm sure you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Membas! :hi: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## membas#1

here's miss O enjoying some vacation time
 



Attached Files:







O1.png
File size: 161.7 KB
Views: 1









O2.png
File size: 195 KB
Views: 1


----------



## zb5

Cute pics membas! I love the green sun hat. :) Glad O is enjoying family time and getting along well with everyone. Hope you can get some rest too! I get a sore throat when I get too tired but sometimes it goes away with just some rest. Hope you're not getting sick for real.

Amygdala, thanks for the reassurance. Logically I don't think the mucus is too bad, and it's not bloody. I'm just trying not to worry but it's hard. Anyway, what would they do if I did call the doctor? Stick their finger up my cervix again? :dohh: No thanks.

I am trying to figure out at what point the tables will turn and I'll be hoping for all these things! Maybe when I hit 37 weeks I'll start taking long walks and bumpy car rides with lots of nipple stimulation. :winkwink: If I get past 40 I'm going to wish I started way earlier! (Not sure how much I think those things really contribute, but for now it seems prudent to avoid too much of them.)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, the picture with the green hat is just adorable! So is the other one but I just love Olivia's expression in the first!

There's still not much new here. Had our last NCT course session today and really enjoyed it. Also had a bit of a funny turn tonight, feeling really shattered and flushed and just generally ill. Followed that up with a complete emotional breakdown over not being able to sleep (prompted by poor DH saying he was tired :haha:), but I'm much better now. I really really hope tonight might be a bit more restful...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, H just wants to make sure you guys are completely prepared for her! Maybe she will show now that your class is over. Hope you get some rest tonight and over the next few days. I'm guessing you haven't planned very many activities for the next week? :haha:


----------



## membas#1

not to add another "maybe this is it symptom" to your list but many women feel like the flu is coming on before labor sets in...at least that's what i've read :) 

hope you feel better and get some rest amy!

zb, i think that the mucus is normal...the mucus plug regenerates so even losing some of it early isn't a huge deal. my sister lost her plug wicked early with one of her kiddos...

afm--i'm grumpy today. tired, lack of sleep, lots of family around, lots of kiddos--which is great...but lots of tired kiddos...whiney babies--mine included...ugh...i'm kind of over this trip and am ready for home. annoyed with DH for reasons that are too lengthy to type out...but i'm annoyed. rant rant rant. i'm done! 

we'll be home monday night...not soon enough at this rate.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, no wonder you're tired, you've done a lot of traveling lately! Hope things get a bit more relaxed and that Monday night comes around quickly for you!

It's 12 past midnight here and therefore officially Helena's due date. I wonder if anyone told her?


----------



## Fairybabe

Wooooohoooo Helena!!! Coooooey! It's Aunty Fairy here. You are now fully cooked and your mummy and daddy would very much like it if you would come out now. So consider yourself fully informed!!!


----------



## Amygdala

:D


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## Fairybabe

Isabel, those tests rarely give a false positive, and I would be pretty confident it was accurate!! Also, all the pmt "my period is coming" feelings are exactly the same as early pregnancy symptoms. So I'm going to say CONGRATS on your BFP!! If you need more reassurance go get yourself another test or two and test again tomorrow with your first morning urine. In the meantime, enjoy!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, my mom said she also felt fluey in early labor. I feel like waiting for labor is like pregnancy symptom spotting all over again... 9 months later. :) Come on Helena!

membas, it sounds like things have just been so busy for you guys and some time at home would do you some good. Hope you can rest soon!

I too am getting that run-down sore throat feeling right now. :( I have been pushing so much stuff onto DH and he has about had enough. Not that he's mad at me, but he is just so incredibly busy and stressed right now, I feel bad for him and he's not particularly fun to be around. So I am trying to help him out where I can, at the same time "taking it easy" so I don't dilate any more so the doctors won't yell at me...

Isabel, that is great!!! I think a positive digital test is pretty convincing. Congratulations! If you still don't believe it you can take another test of a different brand or get a blood test from your doctor. :)


----------



## Isabel209

i already had a faulty test two months ago but it was a different brand... hope this time it is not a joke because i will be very very upsset"!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas and zb, and Smyg, hope the sore throat/ill feelings go. 

Love those pics Membas!! How cute!! And O looks soooo contented and healthy. I can see why it's time for you to go home tho. Family and being in someone else's house can be hard work.

Zb, iany chance you and your dh could have just an eve where the two of u head out for a couple of hours down time? I can imagine the to do list seems endless at the moment as the moving deadline approaches. 

Afm, we are visiting our mothers this weekend and not having a good time. Dh's mum has serious health issues (including early dementia) and it seems she is getting worse. Now poor dh who has been doing soooo much work on our house already has to find the energy and time to make extra trips to sort some essential stuff out. In the meantime mine is being a nightmare, basically cos she is lonely. I could scream. And my blood glucose keeps going high, so it looks like insulim for me, despite best efforts. Add to that me being really teary and hormonal and it's not been the best of weekends. 
Phew, sorry for the rant. Just want to go home!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Isabel, congratulations! I think a false positive is quite unlikely but just test again tomorrow to get some more confidence. In the meanwhile take care of yourself and enjoy the time before morning sickness sets in. ;)

Zb, tell me about it! This is worse than the two week wait. Coldy feeling has passed by the way, just a touch crampy this morning. Had a "good" night's sleep though so it's more bearable. 
I agree with Fairy, even a few hours proper time out would probably do wonders for both of you. Maybe even just a longish (slow) walk or a bubble bath together?

Fairy :hugs: Sounds like you and DH have a lot on too at the moment. And mental (or any) health issues in parents are so difficult to deal with at any point, let alone while getting ready for your first baby. Maybe you can surprise DH with a nice dinner in or something else he'll enjoy to take his mind off things when you get home. And, as you know, I understand the annoying mum issues very well too. My best advice is to be firm and distance yourself from any guilt she's trying to put on you. I know it's hard. But your mum's issues should not affect your and your baby's wellbeing so don't let her stress you out. With me it helps me to concentrate on the fact that I'll be in my own space again soon. (btw, this is coming from a woman who is not only going slightly mental with anticipation plus induction worries but also phoned at least once a day by a mother asking the same stupid questions again and again and requiring minute-by-minute accounts of where I've been or what I've dobe if she doesn't happen to get through to me. Argh!)


----------



## Isabel209

Amygdala said:


> Isabel, congratulations! I think a false positive is quite unlikely but just test again tomorrow to get some more confidence. In the meanwhile take care of yourself and enjoy the time before morning sickness sets in. ;)
> 
> Zb, tell me about it! This is worse than the two week wait. Coldy feeling has passed by the way, just a touch crampy this morning. Had a "good" night's sleep though so it's more bearable.
> I agree with Fairy, even a few hours proper time out would probably do wonders for both of you. Maybe even just a longish (slow) walk or a bubble bath together?
> 
> Fairy :hugs: Sounds like you and DH have a lot on too at the moment. And mental (or any) health issues in parents are so difficult to deal with at any point, let alone while getting ready for your first baby. Maybe you can surprise DH with a nice dinner in or something else he'll enjoy to take his mind off things when you get home. And, as you know, I understand the annoying mum issues very well too. My best advice is to be firm and distance yourself from any guilt she's trying to put on you. I know it's hard. But your mum's issues should not affect your and your baby's wellbeing so don't let her stress you out. With me it helps me to concentrate on the fact that I'll be in my own space again soon. (btw, this is coming from a woman who is not only going slightly mental with anticipation plus induction worries but also phoned at least once a day by a mother asking the same stupid questions again and again and requiring minute-by-minute accounts of where I've been or what I've dobe if she doesn't happen to get through to me. Argh!)


thanks dear... i just did another test and it is still a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it after 14 months of trying... but i still have period symptoms.... is it normal? it feels like my af is coming very soon !!!


----------



## Amygdala

Like Fairy said, early pregnancy symptoms are A LOT like af symptoms. I think with two positive tests, you better believe it! :happydance:

AFM, just back from a two hour walk into town (well, 3 with lots of breaks :haha:). Extremely achey and lots of pressure but as you know, that's not entirely new. I guess we'll continue to watch this space.


----------



## Coco14

Amygdala said:


> Like Fairy said, early pregnancy symptoms are A LOT like af symptoms. I think with two positive tests, you better believe it! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, just back from a two hour walk into town (well, 3 with lots of breaks :haha:). Extremely achey and lots of pressure but as you know, that's not entirely new. I guess we'll continue to watch this space.

Wow that's quite a walk with a load up front! Now you can balance things out with your feet up for a while!


----------



## carbafe

Amy I think Helena should be here any day now :) I felt very strange the night before Luke was born and had a really rubbish nights sleep for the 2 nights before he arrived. 

Membas I know how you feel. I think it is quite tiring being away with LO's as you still need to do everything you would at home but you don't necessarily have all your comforts and other people are in holiday mode but it is hard to relax as much as you would have done before LO was here. I hope you have a restful time when you get home. Also I fell out with DH when we went on holiday as well. I think it is just maybe feeling like they are having a lovely time but you are still doing all your normal jobs with LO. :hug:
Olivia looks very happy and healthy. Look at her wee smile :)

Isabel congratulations :) :dust:

Hope all you other pregnant ladies are looking after yourselves xx


----------



## zb5

Isabel, that sounds like a BFP!! Congrats! Those symptoms are normal, but it takes a while for the news to sink in and feel real. Maybe it will feel more real in a couple of weeks once you've definitely missed AF and start to feel ill. :haha:

Sounds like us and our DH's could all use an evening off! Mine has got some free time this afternoon so I'm bringing him to Babies R Us. He usually enjoys going but gets tired after about half an hour of looking at baby stuff. :) So hopefully it won't take too long. We need to exchange a few gifts we got, and update our registry, and get a few gifts for friends... okay, that is a lot! But maybe this evening we can go stick our feet in the hot tub.

Amygdala, I am remembering the 2ww right now because one of my closest friends is going to start TTC soon. I offered her my leftover opk's but it sounds like she's going to take the more relaxed, NTNP route. That always sounded like a nice idea to me, but once we started TTC I could not handle not knowing what was going on! I imagine I will be the same waiting for labor. I will be crazy! And like you say, it is so much more public... everyone will be asking if you had the baby yet, calling to check in, etc. At least during the 2ww nobody knew the crazy uncertainty going on in my head!


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations Isabel!!
Amy any day now!!! It will not be much longer sweetie I think you are gearing up :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, could not have said it better!

Lilmac, I think so too, it's just that it's been going on for soooo long now. It feels like my body wants to go into labour and then changes it's mind. Makes me nervous about whether it'll manage to naturally at all. :(

So full moon gone, due date gone, no baby. If nothing happens till Friday I'll have a sweep then. Induction would be around the following Friday, I'm just praying we don't need it.


----------



## zb5

I bet you won't need to be induced Amygdala, the following Friday gives your body lots of time! Was your official due date by your LMP or ov day or were they about the same? I know mine are about 2 days apart, actually I think I ov'd early but decided to use the due date by my LMP so I didn't have to explain it to the doctor. :)


----------



## Amygdala

The 14th was my due date by the 12 week scan. A scan at 32 weeks suggested the 7th! But then by ovulation it's not actually until the 18th. I wouldn't mind really, if it wasn't the threat of induction (and therefore a possible section) hanging over me. But you're right, it's aaaaages away, she's got plenty of time to come before then. And then there's the sweep on Friday and a possible second one next week.

I have a question for all our mummies here: What do your LOs sleep in? As in everything, clothing and bedding? I have vests and sleepsuits aplenty plus two cotton swaddle blankets, two cotton cellular blankets, two bamboo cellular blankets and a few sleeping bags in different sizes, which are all quite warm though. What combination of those would you use at the moment (it's mild, our bedroom is about 18 degrees celcius). I know about checking their neck or body for temperature but how do I know?? Can I just tell that she feels hot or cold? I know there'll be some trial and error but I'm just quite confused about the whole thing and there doesn't seem to be any clear-cut info anywhere. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## carbafe

Hi amy

I know the recomendation is room temp should be 18 but our room has never been that cool and if our room is 19 then lukes tummy/back always feels cold so i have to use his heavy 2.5 tog sleeping bag. 

Luke sleeps in a vest and baby grow most of the time but during the summer our room was 23-24 degrees sometimes even with windows open so he would wear short sleeved suits and sometimes with out a vest. I used 2 celluars until he as around 2 1/2 months then he could kick them off so switched to sleeping bags. I had one heavier blanket and two lighter ones and would mix and match with the temp. If our room is 19 and sometimes 20 i use the 2.5 tog otherwise i use the 1 tog. I also swaddled him for the first few weeks but he started wriggling to much like that from about 4 weeks. You can tell when you put your hand down there babygrow and feel their chest. If i find he is too hot or cold at a feed I change his sleeping bag (or add or remove a blanket in early days) You will be up plenty at night especially at first so you can monitor LO and after a while you will know what they need depending on the room temp.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks Carbafe, that's really helpful! I guess our room temperature might vary post-pregnancy too. It's just that now I HAVE to have the window open or I have no hope for sleep and that seems to result in about 18 degrees. Didn't even know that was the recommended temperature but that's good to know!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...finally home. long ass day. will catch up properly tomorrow. as for what olivia sleeps in...as a newborn she slept in long sleeved sleeper with either footed legs or socks, and then she was swaddled. on cold nights i put a cellular blanket around her lower torso and tucked it under her. i don't do that now cuz she's too active at night and i worry about the blanket being loose in the crib...but at first it wasn't an issue. on warmer summer nights (we still get pretty cool here in the early morning and i sleep with the window open) so she wears long footed PJs but they are really thin cotton. i use her cotton sleep sack as well for a layer of blanket since we don't swaddle anymore at night. when i was visiting my folks a couple nights were warm and i had her in a short sleeve onesie with the sleep sack. some times i just put thicker cotton long sleeve/pant pjs on without her sleep sack...but usually use the sleepsack. oh my i'm doing my tired rambling...

a few layers of cotton in a nutshell :)

as for bedding she just has fitted crib/cosleeper sheet....nothing else these days except her sleep sack.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks ladies! I feel a lot better about sleeping now. Oh, one more thing: Are you using mattress protectors? There's quite a nice one (by Hippychick) that doesn't feel plasticy at all but are they necessary? I guess I'd feel better without one but I'm not really sure how likely night-time "spills" are?

Also, for UK ladies: Tesco Direct are currently doing a 25% off promotion on all baby things except nappies. Not bad if you have lots of stuff yet to get.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I have a waterproof mattress protector that zips on... would not be without it! I zip it on and then have a fitted sheet over it. Haven't had many accidents but it has saved me scrubbing whatever off the mattress a few times.


----------



## zb5

I definitely plan to use waterproof mattress protectors. I haven't checked out the different types though. I just know I'd rather throw one in the wash than worry about the mattress getting ruined somehow. I'm a worrier!


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, I'd rather be on the safe side with the mattress too but I HATE sleeping on plastic protectors (MIL has them on her guest beds) and I worry about LO's comfort. Saying that, the hippychick one I have is sort of fleecy on either side and you can't feel the plastic at all. I might pop it under my sheets for a night or two to see what it feels like. 

In other news, this is way TMI but DH and I attempted a cervix self-check this afternoon. Well, DH attempted checking, I can really reach around the bump. He couldn't feel the cervix at all so I'm hoping that means it's nice and soft and thin and (hopefully) somewhat dilated. He did feel "something hard" that I have no feeling in so I'm wondering if it was baby's head or the sac? Baby went a bit mad with movement just after so I do wonder... Anyway, obviously no professional opinion but I am sort of hopeful that things are progressing. And I know it sounds silly but I've been feeling dilated as well for about a week or so. Just a sort of strange "open" feeling, although it's very hard to describe.


----------



## zb5

We have a newer waterproof mattress pad on our bed and it's great! You can't tell at all. I think the old fashioned ones were uncomfortable but the new ones are nice. Not sure what the different options are for baby's bed though.

I hope you're dilating! I'm really curious to feel my cervix but I don't want to disturb it and incur the doctor's wrath. :haha: I think I will feel a lot better about it in 2 weeks when I'm done with traveling and will be 34 weeks...


----------



## membas#1

we have a waterproof mattress pad on our bed. we got it several years ago when we got the bed cuz we knew we were going to have kids and would need it. it's not a "wipe clean" type thing--so if she pees on our bed (which she HAS DONE a few times) then I have to wash the sheets and the mattress pad, but it at least protects my mattress from stains/liquids.

on her cosleeper the mattress is covered in a wipe off surface so if she does pee or poo through sheets then i can just wipe off. 

given that, for her bed i purchased some flannel waterproof mattress pads. they aren't fitted, so just like a flat sheet that lay flat on the mattress then you put your sheet on. i have used these a lot on her bed, but found them most useful really for naked time to air out her bum. i put one of them on our bed and she can lay their naked and she has peed numerous times and i've never had one leak through. i got them at toys r us, and they are just "pack and play" size waterproof pads.

:)


----------



## membas#1

i felt my cervix when i was in the last weeks of pregnancy and could feel the dilation/softening. it was quite strange :) at the very end though i couldn't reach it. it was hard to reach anyways over the bump :) but i could generally find the very edge of it while sitting on the toilet (TMI)

hope all you ladies are doing well. can't wait to hear of our next baby arrival!!!


----------



## zb5

Last week when my doctor checked my cervix she really had to go reaching for it! :haha: It was funny to watch... So I don't know if I'd be able to reach it either. I see her again tomorrow, hope hope hoping I am still at around 1cm so she will give me the green light to travel.

membas, naked bum time sounds like a good idea. I will probably try to do the same with a mattress pad. Or just put him in the back yard if the weather's nice. :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks for the advice ladies.
Hope you are doing OK Amyg :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hello! We've bought a waterproof mattress cover, a nice quilted fabric one which promises not to be sweaty. That's for our bed. It's going on when we next change the sheets, in anticipation of forthcoming leaky boobs or waters going during the night! And we've got a waterproof flanellette sheet to cover baby's mattress too. 

In other news, despite superhuman efforts my blood glucose appears to be creeping up. I rang in my readings and cos I still get some quite low have been told not to start the insulin yet and will be seeing a consultant on tues next week. I'm pretty sure now that I won't be allowed over 40wks, so that means (unless baby comes early) that it's just over 10wks tops til we meet baby! Yay and eek simultaneously!

Hope everyone is well.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok here's a question for you ladies who have already had their bundles of joy: am beginning to think about my hospital bag.
What are you meant to wear during labour?? Is it a hospital gown or your oWn nightie. And after you've had the baby, is it better to be in a nightie or pyjamas? And how many maternity sanitary pads do you need roughly? 
Soooo much to think about!! 
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

I have the same question as Fairy! I keep reading to bring a nightgown, but I don't wear nightgowns normally, just pajama pants & t-shirts to bed... but I wonder if I shouldn't be wearing PJ pants after labor for some reason? And obviously during labor, as the baby would get stuck in the pants! :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

I haven't had the baby yet obviously but I've packed a nighty (cheap) for during labour, as well as a light, short bathrobe and then a nighty for after. I don't really fancy the idea of pajama bottoms directly after labour. But I'm hoping to be in the pool for most of my labour anyway, so hopefully won't need the nighty much. 

In other exciting news: I just completely crashed out on the sofa (staying awake was NOT an option) and in the hour or so I was asleep, sort of half-noticed at least 6 or 7 contractions. When I woke up I mentioned it to my sister who'd been in the room reading and she said she'd noticed too as my breathing had changed a few times. :D Since I've woken up they've not been as noticeable but there's still activity. Pleeeeaaaase cross your fingers for me that this is actually the beginning of things and not another false start. Feels a bit more like the latter just now but I'm trying to stay optimistic. :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

Everything crossed for you Amyg, it's going to be any second now!


----------



## zb5

Oooh, FX'd Amygdala! The nap sounds good too. :)

Just got back from my OB appt and she says I am still at 1cm dilated, so that's good! She said the only way she wouldn't let me travel is if I were 3cm dilated AND had a positive fetal fibronectin test next week. Soo, it looks like baby will be staying put for a while and we will be able to go ahead with our moving plans next week. Yay!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh good news zb! Fingers are still crossed for you but I'm sure you'll be fine to go ahead with your plans! :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

amy--fx'd hope this is it for you! must be hard to have the false start ups. i thought it was hard when nothing was happening, i felt like it never would! i never had a single contraction that i could feel anyways, until labor--just had weeks of period cramps. 

zb, glad all checked out for you!

as for hospital wear--i took a loose nightgown, but when we got to hospital (~11pm) i was having contractions every 3 minutes and first thing we did was get in the shower for a while (from about 11:30pm til about 12-12:30am). when i got out of there i got on all 4s in the hospital bed naked and never got out of that bed til i had to pee after she was born (at 336am). i stayed naked in that bed til we got dresses to go home, at about 1130a. i didnt want bottoms on as i was bleeding and they had given me cold packs to sit on (felt wonderful) plus i had to pee a ton as they had given me 2 liters of fluids. and didnt want anything on top as O wa lying there skin to skin for those 6 hours. i did get up for a shower at some point after she was born but got back into bed naked. if i would have been in the hospital longer i would have worn nursing bra/tank and loose pants as thats what i wore for the first few days at home.

hope that helps! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Got fingers crossed it's kick off for you Amyg!!! 

yeah, i don't normally wear anything in bed so this is a bit of a "must get for hospital" thing. Think am veering towards more of a nightdress scenario as i guess in the scenario that i end up with a c-section or a catheter (eeeeuwww!! i hope not) then i guess pj trousers would be a hinderance. A friend of mine has recommended 30 of the maternity sanitary pads. I am off to mothercare tomorrow to explore what they have!!

Also getting my hair cut, nothing major, just a trim and tidy up, but i haven't had it done for ages, and knwo i won't this side of baby either if i don't soon. 

Have a good evening (or whatever time of day you gals in the USA are on!)

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Looks like things have stopped again. :( Did some walking and bouncing on the ball and would try some baby dancing but I think I'm way to uncomfortable. Oh well, who knows, maybe tonight?

Membas, it's reassuring to read that you had weeks of cramps as well. I'm on close to 3 1/2 weeks now and getting nervous because most things you read say labour should start a few days after cramps, although it can be "up to 2-3 weeks". Well, clearly my body disagrees...


----------



## Fairybabe

God, Amyg and ZB you are right, it does sound worse than the 2ww!!! WHen do you next get your cervix checked Amyg? Sooo hope things get moving for you tonight.

In nice news, i put the curtains up and some transfers on the wall fo the nursery. I'm waiting to nearer my due date to put the cot bedding etc together and can't quite bring myself to do things like take the baby monitor out of the box etc. There's no rush for any of it to be honest, as baby will be in a cosleeper next to us in our room at first. But it's nice to do "baby stuff" as opposed to just "being pregnant" if that makes sense. 

Fairy x


----------



## Isabel209

hey ladies, anyone 4 weeks pregnant??? i am to see my doctor on sunday :) sooo excited... just want to know if there is someone who conceived on the same day as me :)


----------



## membas#1

Isabel congrats on your BFP :) 

Amy--I started having period like cramps quite early on--as I remember reporting them to my doctor and she always just kind of made me feel like 'yeah that's normal'. Said it was body getting things ready...I wanna say I recall them as early as 36 weeks if not earlier. I also lost part of my plug at 38 weeks or so?? can't recall but it was early and it made me think 'oh maybe she'll come early'...but nope, a week late even with all that :) 

Fairy--that's fun to get stuff ready :) Enjoy it! Also I probably used about 10 of the heavy maternity pads, as I bled heavy for just a couple days. Then I went to just heavy flow regular pads. I purchased 30 of the maternity pads (3 boxes of 10). I had 2 full boxes left, but when my first period came back after 3 months PP, I bled really heavy so ended up using some of them. So I'm glad I have extra as my periods are heavy now for a day or so and they come in handy at night. I still have about 15 or so left though. I tend to use reusable/washable pads most of the time, but on those heavy days these are nice to have. I used the brand Natracare Organic maternity pads.


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning! As you can probably tell, no baby. Today's my "second" due date, the one going by ovulation date but I'm almost sure she'll ignore that one too. :haha: I have moderately high hopes for tomorrow though, as I'm booked in for a sweep then. Maybe that'll encourage her? It'll also be my first internal exam this pregnancy and I'm a little nervous about it. So want sone encouraging news.

Membas, I just re-read some of your pre-birth journal entries and it's really encouraging to read that I'm not alone in having these cramps and things for weeks with no labour. Especially in light of your beautiful little girl actually arriving in the end. :haha:

Fairy, yay for getting baby things ready. Makes it all that much more real, doesn't it? I understand not doing every little thing though. I'm still dragging my feet on putting on bedding to this day. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Have fun at the doc Isabel! Enjoy the great bfp news! How is your fella taking it? 

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

I had taken nighties to wear during labour but I got too hot and actually you dont really care after a point. I did however have on a vest top and nursing bra and that made me feel a bit less exposed and was less in the way. At the start I had on pants (underwear for the Americans :) ) but after a few exams etc I just left them off as it was much easier. It would be funny to know at how many cm' dilted you lose all inhibitions :haha: 

I dont wear nighties normally so i wore pjs after the birth nice loose maternity ones that were also easy to breast feed in. Make sure the bottoms are dark in case of any spots of blood.

I had about 50 pads i think and they lasted me until i stopped bleeding at about 4 weeks maybe. I could have probably switched to smaller normal pads sooner but they are quite padded as well so make sitting on stitches comfier too :)


Also a few things I found useful in my hospital bag.

Straw

Cartons of juice and snacks for after the birth. You get tea and toast but chances are you will be starving and you only get meals at set times.

A chance of PJ's (We ended up staying a week as Luke had to go to Neo Natal) But even after one night I felt sweaty and had milk and sick on my pj's so got DH to bring me more.

Take a bin bag or plastic bag for anything that gets really dirty. It all washed up ok though :):)

Make sure you have some muslins - You will have one with you at all times when LO gets here :):)

Lansinoh nipple cream it is amazing !

Paracetamol - They will probably give you some but sometimes you would be at the end of the 4 hours and no one was there who could get you some.

I found it a bit of a palaver going to the loo and getting a shower as there was no where to hang your clothes or toiletries. I kept lying down paper towels but it would have been good to have a plastic bag or matt or something to lie on the floor.

Camera ! I kept ours at the hospital even when Matt was away and I got lots of lovely pics of Luke.

Also someone told me before the birth to let people take pics of you and baby as you wont feel like being photographed but further down the line you will regret if you have no pics of you and baby. It is true. Even though I look knackered I really like those photos.

Amy Helena is really keeping us in suspense ! Every morning I rush on to BNB to see if she is here yet :haha::baby:


----------



## zb5

Good advice carbafe!

Amygdala, hope Helena listens to her second due date. Or at least the sweep tomorrow! :)

Isabel, congrats again! Is your due date in April? Usually there are groups for due dates in each month under "Pregnancy groups and discussions". It may take a little while before someone makes one for April, but once it's there it's really nice to have a group of ladies who are at the same stage as you. :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks carbafe, will definately be writing this down!

Came home to a room full of feathers and dead bird :( thanks cats! OH is currently cleaning up!


----------



## membas#1

:haha: i think i lost inhibitions as soon as we took the elevator up to the hospital lobby and the doors opened and i had a major contraction right there as the doors opened to the lobby and the people hanging out in the lobby. i kept thinking --oh my they are all looking at me...then something clicked and i thought who gives a shit. :) once in the delivery room where i labored i just didn't care...

I second the straw...we didn't bring one but they had one for me and it was really handy for sipping juice and water between contractions. Also i recommend some juice or sweet beverage (honey water, molasses water, juice, whatever you like that has some sugar) it's great for energy at the end...

We also had snacks--i ate yogurt and granola as soon as i could after she was born. they offered me food but i wanted my own food, something i knew i liked and was comforting...


----------



## Fairybabe

Brilliant info carbafe and membas!! Thanks sooo much! I do however find the concept of so much pad usage quite daunting!! Is it as gross as it sounds?!

Had fun in mothercare today, got some pregnancy/breastfeeding nightdresses off the sale reduction rail, some disposable knickers, muslins and some nappies!! May the hospital bag commence!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Mine just felt like a really heavy period. Not too gross really. It was a little gross when I first stood up after she was born and took a shower...and definitely when you go from sitting to standing there is a gush, but that subsides after the first few days. It's not so bad.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Membas. Was beginning to worry about the level of unpleasantness involved! Between reading on the dispoable breast pad box that "you will need 100 of these in your first week" and on the maternity pad box "you will need 24 in the first 2 days and 48 in the fisrt 2 weeks" I was beginning to get alarmed at the sheer amount if ickyness and leakage involved!!!! And then today I also saw for sale maternity incontinence pads!!! Hoping never to need those!! 

Feel like bump has really shot outwards in the last few days. Still no sign of getting an outie! I must have the world's deepest belly button!!

Hope all you gals are good!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

i have never had to use a breast pad, i have only leaked a few times in the beginning and that was a small amount at night.

ETA--i never got an outie either :)


----------



## zb5

I'm worried about the pp bleeding too! I've had really light periods the past several years so I've been spoiled. I haven't used a real pad, only pantiliners and tampons, since say... 1997??? I just remember them always getting bunched up between my legs and being uncomfortable to sit on... not looking forward to doing it again.

Re the breast pads - my mom said she never really leaked either. Hoping I'm the same - although at least if you leak, you know you're making milk!

I don't think I'll get an outie. Most of the time my belly button has just gone completely flat. It looks weird, almost like there's nothing there!


----------



## membas#1

even without leaking you know you are making milk :) the boobies look pretty impressive when full of milk :haha: although admittedly i have questioned at times if there's milk in there when they don't feel full...but it's amazing she can latch on and nurse forever and the boobs never really felt full before she started and she's gulping away. i've learned not to question if the supply is good enough or not--she'll let me know if it's not sufficient as she'll be screaming in hunger--and so far so good! and she's a pork chop so that helps with the confidence that i'm surely making enough milk :haha:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks ZB5 for the advice. i will search that thread... i am not sure when my due date is as i havent seen my doctor yet. i am about 4 or 5 week pregnant but doctor will confirm this later on xxx


----------



## Amygdala

It's so good to have voices of experience here regarding the "time after". I'm sure the bleeding and leaking sounds worse than it is. Luckily I used to be a pad girl anyway though, can't stand tampons! Although those maternity ones are something else. :haha:

To my great delight my bellybutton remained an innie throughout. I blame my tummy fat and for the first time ever am really grateful for it. I've also not got a single stretch mark on my belly ( :thumbup: ) but to make up for that my thighs look like I've been in a death match with the cat ( :( ). Luckily I never liked them much even before, otherwise it'd be downright depressing. 

In other news, my parents booked their flights for mid-September. This is a huge relief for me, as I'm an organization freak and not knowing when things are gonna happen was driving me crazy. Also, however late little miss H appears, DH should still get his full two weeks off with her alone. :thumbup:
Later on we have a midwife appointment and sweep to hopefully give this baby a gentle nudge towards this weekend.


----------



## carbafe

I found the PP bleeding got lighter quite quick and was just like a heavy period for about 10 days but I then used light pads/panty liners till about 6 weeks after Luke was born. It is not to bad just need to keep everything clean which is easy in the hospital as they have bedits at home they suggest using the shower hose or you can get a wee jug of water. It is a bit of a palava but obviously worth it to stop any infection etc. The only time I really had milk leaks was at night so I bought some washable pads which I would use at night. Now I have some sleep nursing bras which I wear but dont really have any leaks unless he sleeps really long. 

My belly button went flat as well. DH called it my noughtie :) 

Good luck and the Dr's and Midwives today Amy and Isabel :) - Opposite ends of the baby making process :)


----------



## carbafe

O yeah one thing I was going to say about PP bleeding is that I had a natural stage 3 rather than get the injection. One of the benefits they told us at NCT was that it means you lose more blood straight after the birth but bleeding after that initial time is lighter. It also means you can delay cord cutting and make sure baby gets all the blood from the placenta before cutting. Not sure if everyone has been told about it we were only told at our NCT class and they said unless you have it in your notes or say at the start you will probably get it as they say I am just going to give you an injection just as baby is crowning and you can't think straight and just say ok whatever ! Although if you have had a complicated birth ie forcepts etc you are better to get it as there is more chance of bleeding too much. Anyway if anyone is intrested it is worth researching :)


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Amyg!

Congratulations Isabel! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Ooh I'm getting nervous now. Just read up on membrane sweeps and read they have about a 70% success rate in bringing on labour. Much higher than I thought. I didn't actually consider that this might mean that labour will start soon. :haha: Oh my. I'm so ready to meet our little girl but somehow the thought that it might actually happen this weekend is strange. Still, trying to not get my hopes up too much, what will be will be.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks carbafe, really helpful info! 

Coco, can't be that long to your next scan! Are you gonna ask re gender? 

2 weeks today til ours! I keep thinking of this baby as a she, so gonna see again if we can find out, cos if it does turn out to be a he I need time to think he not she!!

Dying to hear how you get on today Amyg! 

Lilmack, hope all is good with you!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, back from my sweep. What a surreal experience. It was quite uncomfortable but not actually painful. Didn't like the midwife too much. She was very matter-of-fact about a date for induction and not too impressed when I said I wanted another attempt at a sweep if this one didn't work. She did book me in for a "possible" second sweep for Thursday though. Bit late given that they want to induce on Friday but better than nothing. Should we go that long I will refuse induction until at least Saturday or Sunday but don't really have a plan for after that. I'm sort of hopeful for this weekend though. I was 2cm dilated before the sweep and am feeling VERY crampy now, so here's hoping that's a good sign. Having a bit of a lie-down now.


----------



## Coco14

Golly Amyg!! Could be this weekend!

Hi Fairy, scan is September 5th. We are not finding out the sex :)


----------



## Amygdala

Yay for upcoming scans! It's been a while since we've had scan pics in here. :happydance:

Fairy, yours is so a little girl!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh the sweep sounds promising Amyg! In your research did it say if it's effective even if the cervix isn't ripe? Just wondering, re potential induction at 38wks. 

Yay for scans! Mine is on the 2nd. Amyg, hope you are right! M$uch as ultimately I wouldn't be bothered boy or girl, am used to the idea of girl now! 

Coco do you have a boy v girl feeling either way? 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

I didn't do a ton of research, just about half an hour of reading around BUT

My midwife said sweeps are more likely to work the more favorable the cervix is from her experience (so EPO, lots of walking, lots of sex!). 

But all the research is based on sweeps from 38 weeks (I think, unless it's 39?) so the numbers should still apply to you roughly at least.


----------



## membas#1

i think it was my 3rd sweep that finally helped me out, as i had it and then 36 (maybe less?) or so hours later was in labor...mind you after that sweep we came home and DTD, went on long walks, and that night did 2 hours of nipple stimulation. I wasn't messing around at that point as they had set my induction day for 6 days later...so sweep 1 was on my EDD (wednesday), sweep 2 was on friday and sweep 3 on monday--labor started tuesday evening. my doctor wasn't even going to do a 3rd sweep as she said she had already "dug around up there pretty good" (ugh) but i told her i wanted one....

I think the sweeps help, but yes i think the more favorable the cervix is and i think multiple sweeps-i read a lot about women going into labor after their 2nd sweep. took me 3 times though. 

amy i hope sweep #1 is the one for you, but definitely push for another if it isnt! baby H is coming soon :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

No feelings either way yet! Although I am actually feeling the baby move :) just little twitch-like feelings but am certain it's the wee one now!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah for movements Coco!! Best feeling ever! Yeah, I started getting twitches around that time too!! Makes it seem so much more real doesn't it? Yay!!


----------



## membas#1

yay for movement coco! :)


----------



## Amygdala

7am, one pretty sleepless night later, still nothing. I'm getting really worried here. Feels like I'll be pregnant forever. And I so don't want to have to go through an induction and/or section. :nope:

Coco, feeling movements rocks, doesn't it? Can't believe how far along you are already!


----------



## zb5

Coco, that's so exciting! I think that's around when I started feeling little pokes too. :) It's funny, now I don't even pay attention to the little movements because he makes so many big movements. Sometimes I see my belly move before I even notice I am feeling him! :haha:

Amygdala, good luck after the sweep! I suspect you will not be pregnant forever. :winkwink:

As people are talking about scans, here's the most recent one of mine (from last week). Baby's got big pudgy cheeks already! It's kind of hard to see... he also has his hand over his face.
 



Attached Files:







P1040878copy-noname.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, zb, I think that's a GREAT picture! Much better than anything we got after 17 weeks. Very cute! 

AFM (beware, much too much info coming up): Houston, we have a show. A bloody one that is. Disgusting I can tell you but encouraging all the same. :happydance: Off to go out for coffee with hubby now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hurrah amyg!!! Enjoy your coffee out with dh, it just might be the last you have as just the two of you for a while!! 

Nice pic zb! Cute chubby cheeks sound lovely. I love it when babies have those fat little thighs too. Soooo wondering what our baby will look like! 

75% cooked here today! Yay!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Goodness zb and fairy, you're both getting really close now too! And so is Lilmac. There'll be a whole wave of babies here soon. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Quick labour update: Been having contractions every 10-15 minutes for the past hour. Please wish me luck for this being the beginning of things rather than another false start.


----------



## membas#1

oh amy! yay! i bet with the show it's the beginning of things. i had my show and within 12 hours was in labor...and baby came within 24 hours of show. so yipee! H is gonna be here soon! :happydance: wishing you tons of luck and labor dust :dust:


----------



## membas#1

i really recommend if your contractions slow down, do some nipple stimulation if you are comfortable doing so...it releases oxytocin which is released during labor to make contractions stronger/sustainable. I would do about 5 min on each side, rest for 20 min or so and repeat...

good luck!


----------



## lilmackate

Amy that's how early labor was for me with Cayden regular contractions every 10 min I did that for 20 hours before they moved closer together but it sounds like she's on her way!!!!! yippee!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay!!!! Go Amyg!!!!! Soooooo exciting! Best of luck for the easiest of labours and deliveries! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Good luck Amygdala!! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

hope it doesn't take 20 hours for you! that sounds rough lil! 

i was having them 10-15 min apart and 3 hours later was in full on labor 5 min apart...i hope it's like that for you amy!!!!

can't wait to hear baby news :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

lol well it was taking forever so I went in to labor and delivery and since they were only 10 min apart the sent me home and told me it was a uti well the next morning it was full on labor and I was miserable but he came really fast once I got to the hospital like 4 hours later :) Gaige only took 3 hours from induction to delivery! 

Amy Good luck sweetie I sure hope they are coming stronger and closer together and that you hold that sweet baby in your arms soon!


----------



## membas#1

i dont know what time it is where amyg is but i hope no recent update means baby!!!


----------



## lilmackate

I agree no news is good news right now!! Come on baby!!


----------



## carbafe

Good luck amy. Come on baby we are all so excited to meet you!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning (6:37am here right now)! Sorry to disappoint but yet again: No baby. Stupid contractions went away, apart from the occasional one or two. Had an ok night's sleep but that's all I have to show for myself. Oh and some more show, didn't think there could be any more. Anyway, bottom line is I'm getting quite frustrated here and am beginning to resign myself to induction etc. SO don't want that but natural labour seems to be too much to ask from my body. :(


----------



## membas#1

amy--when is your induction set if you have to go that route? do you have another week before then? i think your body is so close, i really think you are gonna have H in the next day or so :hugs: positive thoughts to you and TONS OF LABOR DUST :dust: come on H! the world is ready for you :)


----------



## lilmackate

I agree with Membas Amy labor should be just around the corner they say that after the show it should only be a couple days at most before labor starts. Fingers crossed sweetie!!


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you for the encouragement ladies! I think ultimately my problem is that I'm a bit of a control freak and HATE not knowing what's going on. But there's nothing for it, will just have to go with the flow. Contractions have been back for an hour now and seem to be getting stronger (I'm having to breathe through them now). So maybe I am really close?
Membas, induction date isn't set. They want me in on Friday but I don't think we'd agree to it that soon, so we've got monitoring and a chat with the doctor on Thursday instead. If things don't progress by tomorrow I'll push for another sweep though. Bit for now I'll try and be optimistic that none of that will be needed.


----------



## Fairybabe

Those sound like proper contractions to me Amyg! I agree, this whole preggo thing really is about learning to go with the flow, which is hard when we are so used to being in control day to day. Hope this is it for you!! Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

contractions that you have to breath through is definitely a good sign! your body is so close!


----------



## Amygdala

Five hours in, contractions still going. Not very long ones but more or less regular at about 4 minutes apart. Getting excited. :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

YEY!! This is it Amy :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Go amyg! She's on her way!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Yay, that sounds good!!! Good luck!


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Amy! :happydance: go baby H! and go mama! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Remind me, why again did I think this was a good idea???

Latest update in the never-ending story this labour is turning into:

Contractions became more frequent (about every 3 minutes) and longer (about 90 seconds) around half past 5, so we decided to go get checked, just in case. Didn't really believe they'd keep me but I just wanted to see what's going on, plus I thought seeing some progress might motivate me. Boy, was I wrong. We were seen pretty much straight away thankfully but still by the time the midwife had me on the bed, contractions had slowed right down and were short and mild. Great. I felt like such a hypochondriac. The results of the exam were even worse: Still 2 cm!!! (like Friday), soft (improvement) but still 1cm long (also like Friday). I could have cried right there. Add to that the midwife's assessment that my contractions were "extremely mild" and you can imagine how much confidence I had after returning home. :( had a good long cry about how I don't think my body knows how to do this (still don't), then ate a whole bar of chocolate and some pizza, had a bath and am now hoping against hope that I can sleep tonight. This sucks. I can cope with pain but pain for nothing? Not fun. I just wish someone could give me an idea of how long it's going to be...


----------



## zb5

Sorry to hear things are going slowly Amygdala. :( But a slow early labor can be healthy for momma and baby. Just not very pleasant maybe... :wacko:


----------



## lilmackate

Amy take heart remember I told you I was sent home with Cayden and told it wasn't labor just a UTI but they were wrong!! I was at a 2 that night and 12 hours later finally a 4 and admitted after that they broke my water and I had him 4 hours later. You are gearing up sweetie and it isn't for nothing it's happening could be a couple hours could be a few days of this but I think in less than 48hrs you will have her... just my thought. All this is good you are getting ready just keep breathing and relaxing whenever possible!! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

I have zero experience of this amyg, but what lilmack says sounds very wise. Don't blame you for feeling frustrated though. You CAN do this. She's just taking her own sweet time!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

Aww amy I am sorry you are feeling so stressed. It all sounds like good progress. I remember at nct class they told us not to go to the hospital to soon as your body can slow everything down while it accesses if it is a safe place. Supposidley an animal instinct like a cat or dog finding a quite safe corner but if danger comes they can hold off labour and run etc So maybe things are under way but it was just your body checking out the surroundings. I hope toy get some sleep and that tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow carbafe! That's really clever!! Didn't know we could do that! I've heard wild animals like deer etc can do that, didn't realise we could too!


----------



## carbafe

I think it is only to a point though in early labour. I think once you get to a certain point there is no turning back. Let's hope amyg gets to that point very soon :)


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all! Seriously don't know what I'd do without you right now. DH is great but he's in a tough spot as I know he'd say anything to make me feel better so I tend not to believe him. :haha: But he's right, and so are all of you, surely things must be moving. 

Carbafe, I know about the safe place theory. My problem was simply that I didn't know when to get checked. Still don't I guess. I met all their criteria (3 in 10, >1min long, getting more intense). Just before we left contractions were 90secs each and just over 2 minutes apart! And as much as I didn't want to go in too soon, I also didn't want to meet baby on the motorway... I wish they'd just come out to check you at home. :( Oh well. Got another sweep out of it though, I guess that's something.


----------



## membas#1

amy :hugs: i'm glad you got another sweep out of it. that will help. like lil said, things can turn from slow progress to BAM here comes baby! Pretty darn quick. H is on her way :hugs: as for when to go to the hospital to get checked...i didn't know either, but i had my doula here at home with me. she had me go in when my contractions were 3-5 min apart and i was not able to talk through them. i was leaning on DH moaning through all of them. it wasn't even just about "breathing" through them anymore...it was much more than that. moaning and swaying--intense.

:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

:happydance:

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT:::

Welcome to the world and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to HELENA :happydance:

Amygdala gave birth at 8.59am (uk time) and Helena weighed in at 8lbs11.

Amygdala is apparently well but tired!

TheBIGGEST of congratulations to you and your DH!

(Apologies for lack of fancy icons and colours, typing this on my mobile and it won't let me do what I want!)


----------



## Coco14

Woohoo :D congratulations Amy. Can't wait to see her. Take care.


----------



## zb5

Congrats Amygdala, DH, and Helena!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures! Hope you're doing well, take care and get some rest!


----------



## membas#1

YAY Congrats Amyg and DH! Welcome to the world Helena! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics! :happydance:


----------



## lilmackate

I knew it!!! YAY Amy Congratulations!!


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations Amyg and DH and welcome to the world little Helena :pink::yipee::wohoo::bunny::pink:

Can't wait to hear your story and see piccies :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Amyg! Well done and can't wait to hear all about it! We told you you wouldn't be pregnant forever :winkwink:


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies!
Hope everyone is well. Hoping things are good with you Amyg!

Am having a bit of a crappy day I'm afraid. Had my diabetes consultant appt this morn. I could write loads, but I'll try and keep it concise. Consultant was a condescending arse. I agree my bloods are too erratic to use the insulin as it would put me at risk of hypoglycaemia. Was trying to discuss my concerns with him re metformin and was there any other way of managing things. He said "I don't see why you are trying to deprive your baby of the benefits of this drug." How dare he? I have never said I won't take it if it comes to it. Anyway, I ended up coming out of there in floods of tears. Add to that I was seen really late cos no-one had put on my notes who I should be there to see. Well then I was seen by the obstetric registrar, and my appt with the consultant obstetrician had to be shifted to my scan date at end of next week as I needed to go to work. So I'm officially on the bloody metformin and very fed up. 
I do now get a 34 and 36wk scan though. 

Sorry for the whinge girls. Just feel totally deflated.

Flat Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy :hugs: what an ass. I hate it when a medical professional makes you feel like that just because you are questioning the medication/options you have. I swear they just want people to say "okay" and not ask questions. So sorry you are having to deal with this! 

I would have gone out of there in tears as well. :hugs: I wish I could offer you words to make you feel better.


----------



## Coco14

Fairy I'm not surprised you're upset, why do they think they have a right to talk to you like that. *Hugs*


----------



## lilmackate

:hugs: Fairy!! Doctors can be big bullies!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi girls!

Fairy, I'm so so sorry you were treated like that. :hugs: I've had similar experiences and know how much it sucks and especially if they're questioning you as a mother. You're so right to be upset, how dare he???

Things here are manic so my birth story will have to wait. Just wanted to check in though. The short version is: Very quick, smooth water birth, no drugs. Then had trouble with the placenta not coming away so didn't get to try breastfeeding until two hours or so later. Baby latched but didn't suck much. That's still the story now. She'll latch (sometimes) but not drink. My milk is slowly coming in though so I hope that'll help. We had a really traumatic day and night in hospital yesterday. Again, short version is at least 20 different people telling me different things, having to wait for hours for answers/to see people/for feeds. That's the other thing, H is currently on formula top-ups. I hate it. But I hate her being hungry more. So right now I'm managing to express about 10ml every 3 hours and she gets 30ml top-up. I'm hoping my milk starting to come in will help her suck , seeing as she gets more straight away. But I guess at least we know she's eating for now. Anyway, baby's asleep so I really need to catch up on my own sleep. Next expressing/feeding session in 2 hours...


----------



## carbafe

Hi Amy 

Glad the birth went smoothly. I take it you managed to get the plancenta out without surgery or anything like that. I didn't get the injection which allows them to pull out the placenta so instead I had to push it out but I found it really hard to engaged the right muscles (lol sorry if tmi) Everything just felt weird ! In the end she pressed at a spot on my lower back/bum and I was like ahhh can you keep your finger there:blush: as it was the only way I could push it out properly ! 

Don't feel too down about the formula I had a really similar experience with Luke. He wouldn't latch properly and I felt that in the hospital each nurse I saw would tell me to do things a different way or have different advice and I just felt sooo overwhelmed and upset when NONE of them worked. But please take heart that even though Luke would scream for 1hr before latching he would eventually (usually with me in tears by that point) and after about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks when I had almost given up he just got it all of a sudden and within the week he was a pro ! We topped Luke up at the start and then kept one bottle a day for a while but more so he was used to getting bottles. He is now exclusively BF but gets odd EBM in bottles. 

Please know that it is hard but not because I want to frighten you but becuase it is so hard to believe that it can get better when you are going through it especially with hormones all over the place and tears aplenty but just keep in the back of your mind your both learning and things will get better. I am so glad I stuck at it as I love BFing now. xx 

I hope you and DH are enjoying your LO and taking lots and lots of pics and videos :) We have been looking at all the early pics of Luke recently and we can't believe how much he has changed already. 

:hugs: Lots of love to your lovely new family !


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, good to hear from you! From the brief description, the birth sounds great. Sorry things have been so complicated since then! Hope you and H get bf-ing down. It sounds like you are doing your best and H is healthy, so that's what matters!

Quick update here:

I finished all the requirements for graduation and got the confirmation email on Tuesday. So I've got my PhD!!!! It feels great to be finished, but I've got some loose ends in my research to tie up this fall. Still, so glad to have the official degree! Anything on top of that is gravy.

I'm sitting in a completely empty house. The movers picked up our stuff this morning and we fly out early tomorrow morning with our 3 cats. Wish us luck! the vet prescribed some valium for our sensitive cat so we are testing it out to see whether we think it will help make the trip easier for her. Hope so.

Finally, a hurricane is supposed to pass through our new town this weekend and there's a chance we will have serious damage or power outages. So um... things are pretty crazy right now!

On the plus side, it looks like I will not be having this baby any time soon. :) Doc's appt this morning said I am now, if anything, LESS dilated than a few weeks ago. Guess the "taking it easy" has paid off. Or my body is just really not interested in preterm labor, as I suspected. So glad I don't have to worry about that right now...

Sorry, I guess that turned into a long update! Hope everything is going well for all of you. Fairy, I'm sorry your doctor was an ass. :( Hope you get to talk to someone better next time.


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg! Great to see you on here! Golly sounds like things have been a bit complex since the birth though. So hope things ease out for you all soon. Am sure once your milk comes in bf will get easier in time. In the meantime, rest as much as yiu can! Can't wait to read all about it and see some pics when you get the chance.

Zb! Congrats on the PhD!!! Brilliant news and just in the nick of time. Hope the hurricane doesn't make your move more complicated. Bon voyage for tomorrow and hope the cats are suitably chilled!

And thanks girls for your support. Really came out of there doubting myself. Nice to know he really was an arse. Have been on the drugs 2 days now and so far just feel a bit queasy. At least it's not the diarrhoea some get. Also the dietician finally got in touch, and confirmed I have been doin everything right with my diet, just in some folk they get sooo insulin resistant in pregnancy it's not enough. 

On the plus side bubs has been super wriggly today, which is always comforting.

Can't believe we have another thread graduate!! Next one up is you Zb! 

Hugs to all

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Amy :hugs: glad to hear you had a nice water birth. so sorry things are not going as easy with the breastfeeding. :hugs: positive thoughts to you both that it will get easier very soon. It is great to hear from you. Keep us posted when you can :)

ZB-CONGRATS :happydance: Good luck with the move and stay out of the way of hurricanes...they are no good :)

Fairy--glad bubs is active and reminding you that all is well within :) 

Hello to all the ladies :flower:


----------



## membas#1

And since it's been a while--here's Miss O, crazy to think she'll be 5 months in a week. It just goes by so fast after that first month (that one is slow :))

We got her next up carseat from a family member. She can rear face in it up to 40 pounds and she can start using it now weight wise. Then she can front face up to 50 or so pounds. She looks small in it compared to her bucket infant seat! I like this one much better than the bucket :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 9.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









Picture 11.png
File size: 302.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zb5

membas, did she grow out of her bucket seat or you just were ready for the new one? We are still, STILL, not sure what we will do about carseats! Silly because it's the one thing you really really need to bring home baby from the hospital. :dohh:


----------



## membas#1

she can stay in the bucket til 20 pounds. She is right at or slightly above 16 pounds. we are still using the bucket in DH's car and this one in my car. I just can't carry her anymore in the bucket--too heavy and uncomfortable for me. DH still fine with it...so we just use both for now. This will be good in the month of september as he will take her to care provider and i will pick up, so we needed two to avoid having to figure out switching the car seat. 

I still say having the bucket in the beginning was good....at least the first 3 months for us, until the ergo got easier..now the ergo is super easy and I can throw it on fora quick trip into the grocery store etc...instead of carrying the bucket like I used to.


----------



## zb5

Yeah, that makes sense. We had finally decided to get a bucket but got overwhelmed with the options and stroller adapter... :dohh:


----------



## membas#1

yeah it can be overwhelming for sure. so many options! :) the other thing i like about the bucket is you can get them in the seat while inside the house etc...and then carry them out already buckled in and just click in the bucket to the base. the other carseats are bigger and generally stay in the car (ours does) so i have to carry her out to the car and get her in, which can be harder if raining etc...

also our bucket has a sun/rain/privacy shade thing that can block out sun etc...the Britax new one doesn't have anything like that and my windows in my car are not tinted. we have a window shade up but it's not as good as just putting up the shade on the bucket seat...that's one of the things i dislike most...not sure if they make something you can attach or not...haven't checked into that.


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you all so much for your kind words! Especially Carbafe, you actually had me in floods of tears again. Your story sounds so similar to what we're going through and it's so good to read that you're successfully BFing now. Thank you thank you thank you!!! Just a couple of questions if you don't mind:

How long would you try to get LO latched before giving bottles (of either BM or formula)? And how on earth did you know how much to supplement? I seem to get so many different views and it seems very arbitrary. I'm scared LO isn't getting enough and we'll be forced to go back to hospital. :(


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words! Especially Carbafe, you actually had me in floods of tears again. Your story sounds so similar to what we're going through and it's so good to read that you're successfully BFing now. Thank you thank you thank you!!! Just a couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 
> How long would you try to get LO latched before giving bottles (of either BM or formula)? And how on earth did you know how much to supplement? I seem to get so many different views and it seems very arbitrary. I'm scared LO isn't getting enough and we'll be forced to go back to hospital. :(

:hugs: I am just heading out to vet with my bunny soon but will try to give a quick answer then maybe add some later.

I can't remember how many ounces luke took at the start but I know that even in the hospital sometimes the nurses would be surprised when he finished what was in the syringe or bottle and have to give him more. Basically we gave him as much as he would drink which was usually a small amount at the start but found he wouldn't drink more than he could handle (when he was about 2 months old he went through a phase of eating too much and bringing some back up :dohh:) I am not sure what the HV say to give but that is what we did. I will see if i can find my sheet from when he was small with times and amounts.

I think the longest I persevered to get him to latch was 1 1/2 but was usually more like 30 mins. During the day and if there were not lots of people around I would try and persevere as long as I could but if I was exhausted and upset we might go for the bottle sooner.(The more tense you are the harder it is anyway) In the 2nd week we decided to just give the bottle straight away for one or sometimes two night feeds just so Luke could get fed and we could get back to sleep quicker and I found that made me less tired and more able to preserver in the day. Although night is when your supply is best so if you can try and pump a little at this time. maybe DH could help if he is off work. ( I can now pump while I feed but that is a new skill :) )

:hugs: At one point I didn't believe Luke would ever get it and now his only problem is he is too nosy and wants to smile at me and look around if people are chatting which takes him twice as long to feed sometimes :dohh:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: amy

just wanted to add--especially once your milk comes in, you might try a hot shower before feeding H. I know the issue is she latches sometimes but doesn't drink-- you might try a hot shower to get your milk to let down before you try feeding her so she doesn't have to work so hard to get milk to come out...then once she latches on the milk will be right there for her. if she latches and doesn't start drinking, can you run your finger under her chin a bit to stimulate her swallowing reflex? perhaps you have already tried these things and i'm not telling you anything new...but if not, might give it a try. :hugs:

fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Hope things are moving along with BF'ing Amygdala. I've heard it can take different amounts of time for different ladies' milk to come in. And that it is hardest with the first baby because both mom and baby are new to BFing and still learning. Obviously I have no real personal advice or experience to add!

Well we arrived safely to our new house yesterday. Everything is going pretty well except I haven't been sleeping well so I'm exhausted. I can't wait for our bed to get here because right now we're sleeping on an air mattress. On the other hand, I'm not looking forward to all our other stuff arriving because I don't want to deal with unpacking and clutter! In a way having an empty house is freeing! The cats are doing fine as well. We are supposed to be having a hurricane here right now so we are holed up inside, but things seem fine actually. I guess we will see tomorrow morning if there is any damage. Hope not as we have lots of things on our to do list!


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning everyone!

Thanks again for the breastfeeding encouragement. We're not there yet by a long shot but things are starting to look up! I now get between 50 and 75 mls of milk in 20 minutes expressing (which I do after every feed, usually 8 times a day). At the moment, that's nearly enough for her although we do offer formula top-ups if she doesn't settle after a feed. She's also sucking so much better. Far from perfect, the most I get is 5 minutes of on and off sucking (and one glorious 10 minute spell yesterday) but she's improving! I'm so hopeful that we'll manage to establish proper breastfeeding after all. 

But how's everyone else?

Zb, glad to here the move went ok so far. The hurricane sounds scary though, I really hope you're safe and that there's no major damage. Haven't read the news yet today but I'll be off now to check on developments. I really hope it wasn't as bad as they thought yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

amy things sound like they are improving alot! you will get there and then your LO will be suckling for nice long spells...i'm really glad to hear things are improving. sounds like pumping is doing some good as well. i don't get a ton of milk pumping usually--but i don't have the same kind of let down of milk with the pump as i do with baby--olivia is much more efficient than my pump, and your LO will definitely get there. keep up the good work mama!

afm, all is well here. we got some family shots done today and although we only got 1 good family shot of all 3 of us, we got several cute ones of O. then she got tired and it was hard to get much of anything out of her...she just wanted to suck on her hands, her dress, or anything else she could get...and then she was arching her back, and just done done done...so we quit, but got some cute shots (and look how well she's sitting :)) ordered lots of prints to send to the family too. i am getting ready to go back to work :( mixed feelings....sad but necessary for us financially and also for my mental health/well balanced self :) so i go back thursday--i have been off a little over 5 months! i left work march 18. wow. so, on thursday, just 5 more days. 

hope all the ladies, babies and babies that are still cooking are well. :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Glad your move went safely zb!! Been watching the hurricane on the news and was thinking of you! Which bit are you now holed up in? Hipe it passes quickly. 

Membas, uber cute pics!! She really is a cutie pie! 

Amyg, glad there is progress with the bf and H. I'm guessing life is quite overwhelming right now. 

I keep having major nerves about the whole thing! Not just about the small issue if how baby gets out, but after. All the what if queations about being a good mummy. Don't get me wrong, I look fwd to it too, but it's all such a big unknown.

At this precise moment in time I'm enjoying some peace and quiet! DH and I are spending a few days in a country cottage with his brother and his 5 + 3 year old! Oh boy what an eyeopener to the full on rigours of parenting! It's nonstop! And the almost 3yr old's tantrums! Eek! They are fun kids but my goodness they wake up early, fully recharged and it's no let up til they go to bed again! Add them to our two bouncy hounds aand it's quite an experience! Anyway, my BIL wanted to take the kids to a theme park today, and that really needs two adults. And we can't leave the dogs unsupervised in a holiday cotta thege, and in my condition I'lm not much good on rides! Soooo dh is off to be big uncle at the theme park and I'm enjoying a lazy quiet day with the dogs and blissful silence!

In other news I've been geeting weird menstrual pain feelings right where you would expect period pain. This is new. Any suggestions? Can't wait to see bubs at the scan on fri!!

Hope you are all well.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my goodness Membas, those pictures are gorgeous!!! O is such a cutie. :)

Fairy, I hear you on the doubts about parenthood but trust me, a few days in you won't be able to imagine that you've ever been anything else than LOs mummy. And you'll be great at it, I'd bet my right arm on that! I've been through hell this last week thinking I can't do this. And you know what? I totally can. She's a week old and a happy, thriving baby and DH and I did that. Seriously, the feeling is incredible. And I'm also starting to see that I'm the mummy. I know about nappy changes and when she's hungry and what songs will calm her if she's upset. Her grannies are great and so are the midwives but DH and I are the experts in baby Helena. I'm sure every other mum here will have gone through something similar in the beginning. So don't worry, you'll rock it!

AFM, we're just back from H's first walk. It's quite cold here but H was in her Moby Wrap and seemed happy as a clamp. :D She's still asleep now. Rory and I feel so much better for having got out of the house. Tomorrow's adventure: Registering her birth. :thumbup:


----------



## carbafe

Amy I as so glad to hear feeding is going better ! In a week or two's time you will both be pro's ! As for expressing, like membas said some days I only get 2oz I usually average about 3-4 oz and the most I get in 5oz. Sorry I haven't been able to find my early feeding sheets but it sounds like things are slowly but surely falling into place.

ZB5 glad the move went well and I hope Irene didn't hit you too hard.

Fairy I think it would be strange if you didn't get a bit worried about being good parents. I think that is what proves that you will be ! As for cramps I had mild cramps quote a lot in the last part of pregnancy as long as they are just little niggles I wouldn't worry :hugs:

Membas I love the pic's of O :) We are hoping to do some family pics soon too :)

Yesterday we took Luke to his first swimming class which was a lot of fun :) He seemed to enjoy it and the course is meant to be really good. He got dunked under the water and everything ! I think mummy was more scared than Luke !

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/295829_10150273771716848_513146847_8066685_421535_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/304909_10150273773076848_513146847_8066698_4383372_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/299809_10150273773211848_513146847_8066704_8022466_n.jpg


----------



## zb5

Such cute pictures of Olivia and Luke! Amygdala, can't wait to see the pics of Helena when you get the time. :) I'm glad you are feeling at home with being Helena's mommy. It's good to hear. I too am having a bit of nerves suddenly. So much of our mental energy was focused on moving, now that we are on the other side I feel like I finally have time to think about what a big change it will be! Whew!

Fairy, could the crampy feelings be Braxton-Hicks? They feel different for everybody but I sometimes feel crampy when I get them.

membas, good luck going back to work! I'm sure it will be an adjustment but necessary and ultimately good. I'll be going back to work around the same time so I'm interested to hear how you feel about it.

We made it through the hurricane fine. We lost power for about 5 hours overnight (accompanied by loud BANGS from outside - eek!) but everything seemed okay in the morning. The biggest issue really was driving 20 miles this morning to go to Ikea to look at cribs and dressers for baby's room and finding out they were closed because they still hadn't gotten their power back on yet. Then not being able to find a place to eat lunch caused major pregnant lady meltdown! I started crying in a Taco Bell. :dohh: Anyway. Other than that we are fine and all in one piece, minus baby furniture!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Carbafe! Those pics are great! Luke looks very unphased and chilled out with the whole thing. Are you going to get underwater photos done of him?

Zb, glad you are unscathed by the hurricane! I can understand the hungry meltdown in taco bell. It's been a tiring few days, or should I say, weeks! Hope ikea reopens soon. 

Thanks girls for the reassurance re being a mummy. There are so many new things approaching it's hard not to feel a little overwhelmed.

As for the cramps, I'm really not sure what they are. I do get a very hard bump several times a day which I assume are braxton hicks? The crampy feeling really started the day before yesterday and I kind of put it down to too much walking inm the country and helping my 3 year old niece onto the toilet. But yesterday I totally rested and last night had crampy feeling, hard bump, back ache and felt sooo restless and uncomfortable. It's gone this morn. But I swear my bump has just got a whole lkot bigger overnight!!! V strange! Also not helping is the very hard bed we've beem in the last few nights. Guess I'll see what happens back in our own this eve! In any case I see the midwife on weds so I'll see what she says. 

Hope all you uk ladies are having a good bank holiday monday!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Carbafe! Those pics are great! Luke looks very unphased and chilled out with the whole thing. Are you going to get underwater photos done of him?

Zb, glad you are unscathed by the hurricane! I can understand the hungry meltdown in taco bell. It's been a tiring few days, or should I say, weeks! Hope ikea reopens soon. 

Thanks girls for the reassurance re being a mummy. There are so many new things approaching it's hard not to feel a little overwhelmed.

As for the cramps, I'm really not sure what they are. I do get a very hard bump several times a day which I assume are braxton hicks? The crampy feeling really started the day before yesterday and I kind of put it down to too much walking inm the country and helping my 3 year old niece onto the toilet. But yesterday I totally rested and last night had crampy feeling, hard bump, back ache and felt sooo restless and uncomfortable. It's gone this morn. But I swear my bump has just got a whole lkot bigger overnight!!! V strange! Also not helping is the very hard bed we've beem in the last few nights. Guess I'll see what happens back in our own this eve! In any case I see the midwife on weds so I'll see what she says. 

Hope all you uk ladies are having a good bank holiday monday!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 glad to hear there wasn't much damage. I would have cried too :) I am not a happy bunny when I am hungry even when I am not pregnant ! :haha:

Fairy we are definitely going to get the underwater picture but I am not sure if I will wait until next term when he is perhaps more comfortable under the water. The next shoot is in October so I will see nearer the time. The underwater photos are so lovely :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, looks likeI've missed a lot of news, I've been camping for a long weekend.

Amyg, so glad to hear the birth went well and that things are looking up on the BF side. 
I am worried about it, I've had a couple of dreams now that are very similar; that I have been kept away from my baby for a few weeks right after birth and don't get to BF, I'm always so relieved when I wake up!

Well done on your phd ZB :D I hope the unpacking goes OK! Are you excited to be in your new home?

Aw I love the photos Membas! Sorry you have to back to work already :/ Will it be full or part time?

I hope you've enjoyed your trip to the country Fairy :) How's the menstrual pain feelings?


----------



## membas#1

Coco, hope camping was fun!
ZB, glad you fared well in the hurricane and there wasn't much damage. How's the new town/home/life in the east treating you? Have you gotten your furniture and belongings yet?
Fairy-totally normal to question parenting...I still do, everyday! You just do what you can each day and hope that you are making the best decisions possible. 
Amy--how are you and H doing? How is BF and pumping going? I hope things have gotten better and she's feeding from you better each day.
Carbafe--Luke is gorgeous. Swimming looks fun! I've dunked O in the bathtub twice just to see how that reflex worked, she was about 3 months old. I haven't done it since but I do pour water over her head every night in the bathtub so she doesn't fear her face getting wet down the road. No more dunking though as she's too big now to do that correctly. 

AFM--well, tomorrow is my LAST day of maternity leave/summer break. Olivia is 5 months today! Hard to believe. I'll be a working mom after tomorrow. I am hopeful the transition will go well but I"m sure it will have it's moments. Tomorrow we are headed to the dentist in the morning and then O and I are on our own after noon as DH has to work...I'm thinking a girls trip out to lunch (well I'll eat and she'll smile and take in the surroundings). Will be our last chance to do that just the 2 of us for a while...so I think it's necessary :) 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Ok mums, help me out here: When does it get easier? I'm EXHAUSTED. Right now I find it hard to imagine that I'll ever sleep again. Or sit and watch tv. Or just spend some time cuddling with DH. Please tell me I'm wrong and these things will happen again?


----------



## membas#1

they will happen again amy! :hugs: the first 6 weeks are the roughest in my mind...the first 3 being the absolute hardest of that...then it'll ease


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Amyg!!! Hope things get easier!! I'm guessing things do get better....that's how second babies get made after all! Do you get ANY sleep at night? That's the bit i'm dreading most! 

Coco, the menstrual cramp feelings have eased. Spoke to my mw today and she agrees i was probaby just doing too much! Bump is 32cm. Which is bang on track really, nice strong HB, wriggle baby. So all well as far as can see so far! Counting down to the scan on Fri!!! Yours is on monday isn't it coco?

Membas, i can't believe your maternity leave has gone so fast! Hope the transition back to work is as smooth as possible. Did i read somewhere you are returning part-time? 

ZB, did ikea reopen? Bet you can't wait to have a nursery all set up. 

Cna't believe there's less than 60 days left on the ticker. 8 weeks sounds like ages, but 59 days doesn't sound like much at all! 

Night night everyone

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

full time mon-fri 8-5ish


----------



## zb5

Yep, Ikea finally reopened. We went and got the bureau that we will use for the nursery and use for a changing table, plus a few cute toys and decorations. But DH didn't like the crib that I liked there so we will probably order one online instead. We also went to the hardware store and bought paint testers to paint the nursery. It seems crazy to try and paint right now because we're so busy, but it's currently pink and green with flowers so we definitely want to change it, and doing it now, before our furniture arrives, makes the most sense.

I am starting to get stressed out about how little time we have left. DH doesn't seem to realize we should be in a rush about these things so I've been feeling like I'm constantly nagging him. Like, hello, 2 1/2 weeks until full term!? Does that mean anything? It doesn't help that I'm starting to get comments like "You look about ready to pop" and "October, really? You'll never make it to October!". And I got my first "So are you having twins or is there just one baby in there?". :wacko: I don't really mind people commenting honestly, but I'm already stressed about how much we have to do in just a little time and it doesn't help!

membas, good luck at work tomorrow!

Amygdala, hope things get easier. It sounds like they have to! I am also morbidly curious like Fairy, how much sleep are you getting?? Anyway, hugs, and I hope you get a few moments off sometime soon!

Coco, good luck on your scan which I assume is soon!


----------



## lilmackate

Amy.... firstly BIG HUGS!!! Bringing home a new baby turns your world upside down... you go from complete freedom to being responsible for this little person. You don't get to sleep much shoot even eating and going to the bathroom is a challenge BUT you are at the most demanding stage of motherhood... It WILL get better sweetie just hang in there... when she gets into a pattern and becomes more predictable you will be able to plan around it and eventually she will sleep longer and so will you... I think the first 2 months are the hardest but it could be sooner or longer that she sinks into the habits but it will get better and pretty soon you will be loving it even more :) big big :hug:


----------



## Coco14

Aw that's good Fairy. Yep scan is on Monday :) feeling lots of movement now, I love it!
Looking after my SIL's 19 month old this afternoon!
Fun that you went shopping ZB, don't worry, you'll get it done. We had decided that instead of spending lots on a nursery set we would just refurb the chest of drawers and wardrobe already in the nursery and get a changing topper for the drawers, but now OH's sister's husband has offered to make us a changing station :) he made one for his wife on baby number1 and they are still using it on baby number 3! so we are going to have a look at theirs tonight and decide if we want any changes made, bespoke baby furniture!

Aw Membas, how do you feel about those hours?


----------



## zb5

Oh, that is really nice about the changing table Coco! We actually have 2 bureaus that we don't really need so could have put them in the baby's room, but one is too tall and one is too narrow to fit a changing pad. :dohh: So instead baby is getting a nice new bureau and we will keep the 2 old crappy ones in our room. :haha: Doesn't seem fair, but oh well...


----------



## Coco14

Haha, only the best for baby #1!


----------



## zb5

I know! We've gotten a lot of new clothes as gifts as well, so baby is going to be spoiled!


----------



## Fairybabe

That changing table sounds lovely Coco! And zb, glad things are getting sorted. It's true tho... Best for baby! I love the cot and changing table we got, they are made from bamboo and look way more expensive than they were. Wish I could say the same for our other furnoture! 

Membas, hope your first days back have been ok. 8-5 is going to be a shock to the system after months off! Still, it's great that some of the time O will be with your dh, a fantastic chance for them to bond! 

Can't believe the scan is tomorrow! It seems years since the 20wk scan!! And after tomorrow I only have 4 weeks left til I stop work!! Bring it on!! 

Zb, you asked about sleep. Hahahahahah!! I wish. Either am up piddling or I just can't get comfy, no matter what elaborate pillow configuration I try. And I'll often have v light/ half awake restlessness from 2-4. Or weird dreams. I long for just one night of unbroken comfy sleep! Thing is, what will allowme that is having had the baby...but then am sure the baby won't allow it! I dread to think when I will next get a full uninterrupted 8 hours!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I know what you mean! Mine seems to go in phases, so I had 2 nights of terrible sleep, then 2 nights of pretty good sleep, then last night I would have slept well except I had to get up to pee 5 or 6 times... :wacko: I have the same feeling as you, like, hey, maybe this will be better once I have the baby! Oh wait, no. :dohh: Sometimes I wish we could get a 1 month vacation in between pregnancy and new mommyhood. :)

The bamboo furniture sounds really nice, I haven't seen anything like that!


----------



## Fairybabe

I second the vacation idea!!

Check out the East Coast range (dunno if it's in the usa). I saw the cotbed in a shop, then googled to find the cot online at the best price. 

Fairyx


----------



## zb5

Oh, that is cute Fairy! It doesn't look like they sell it in the US. Which is probably good, because we ordered a crib online this morning and now I won't second-guess my decision. :haha:


----------



## carbafe

Amygdala things do get easier. I think it took me about 6 weeks to feel like I had a little bit of control over the situation :haha: but each week got easier. I feel as though each month brings new challenges and as you get organised with one thing you then move onto things that were lower down the list like sorting naps and getting a set bedtime etc. The little darlings like to keep you on your toes though but just wait until Helena gives you her first gummy smile and when you get giggles of delight to your out of tune signing it makes it all worth it 100 times over. O and just wait till you get to be a proud mummy when she rolls over or grabs a toy :cloud9: 

ZB5 sounds like you guys are doing well with your new house already ! I think I was about the same number of weeks along when we moved (maybe 1 or 2 less) and we never actually finished getting everything unpacked/decorate etc ..... we still dont :haha: Once Luke arrived I didn't care as much :) Just started to get annoyed about the boxes left in the garage now so we are having a big push to get them finally all away ! The one thing I was bothered about was the nursery like you, I think that is the nesting instinct :) But to be honest Luke only moved into his room a couple of weeks ago so really there was no rush but it is nice to have it all ready to put there things in :)

Coco and Fairy yippee for scans :) Coco will you be finding out which team you are on ?? or keeping it a surprise ?

Lil hope your keeping well. Are you having fun buying pink things :D

Membas I hope your first day wasn't to hard. I am not looking forward to going back to work and I still have ages to go. From what I have heard from others is that the thought of it is often worse than the reality so I hope it went well. It is great that O gets to spend time with DH though :hug:

I have had a bit of an upset day today. I noticed that Luke is a lot smaller than my NCT friends babies, he is one of the youngest though but one baby who is 4 weeks younger than him is over 1lb heavier. So I decided to get him weighed and he has only put on a tiny amount in 3 weeks, basically it was a straight line on his growth chart. I am now really worried that I am not making enough milk and have done something to mess up my supply. Anyway I am going to get him weighed again next week so we can see if he puts on any more. There are lots of things it could be but basically I ended up coming home and phoning up my mum in tears. :( Luke also has really bad eczema so I have been doing everything I can to help getting lots of creams to try, changing washing powder, having oil in his bath, cutting out dairy (HV doesn't think this should have effect my supply ....) and I have seen a bit of an improvement over the last 2 weeks but today the HV said "O his skin is really bad" I could have sobbed right there ! I told her that actually it was quite good for him but I just felt like she thought I wasn't doing anything about it. We have a consultant appointment at the hospital next week so I am hoping to get more advice there but I spend most days searching online for ways to help him as some days it can weep and he scratches till he bleeds but the past two weeks we have had none of that. Which is why I felt so sad when she said he looked bad :(


----------



## membas#1

carbafe--i think about that time O stopped putting on weight as fast. she sort of slowed down...not sure if she was putting on length or what but i think all babies slow down some after the initial few months. hope that's all it is :hugs: and sorry about the skin. what are you doing for baths?

well i had my first work day today. i fed o at 6:15a and then got up around 7. i showered and got things ready and i was gonna walk out the door about 7:50 to ride my bike to work and be there by 8 (its' a 5 min bike ride) but o was in the bedroom fussing and dh was laying next to her...i wanted her to go back to sleep as it was too early for her to get up for the day (she's a 9-10 riser) so i went back in to nurse her. i got to work at 8:30 and was satisfied with that. dh brought o up to my work at 11;45 and i fed her and she napped a bit on me then he took her to childcare from 12:30 til i picked her up at 3:45...she was done with childcare too by the time i got there. she did great--she napped and didn't cry til a few min before i showed up--and i know that cry..she was overtired/overstimulated. there are 3 other kids in the afternoon from 2:30-til i pick her up so i think it's a lot that last hour for her. the first few hours it's just her and 1 other kiddo, so pretty mellow. anyways--picked her up and she was a bit more clingy tonight to be expected, but she was asleep about an hour earlier tonight than normal. all in all--it was a successful day. i enjoyed being back at work. i felt really productive. i took time to pump, i got to see my LO at lunch, and i called and checked on her a couple times otherwise. i missed her but i realize i need to work to have a healthy balance. 

one thing though--i'm so damn tired! we maybe got 5 hours last night...very anxious about the whole day that was to come...so i'm hoping tonight is better.

i've read all the updates but now i can't remember what i read. i'll just part by saying hope you are all getting some sleep and feeling well. hope the babies are doing good and mommies too, and mommies to be :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

It's a girl! Scan all good. More later, gotta dash! 
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Me again. 
Soooo, all measurements at the scan were good. Head just below 50th percentile. Thigh I think was on it, tummy a bit round, looks like nearer 60something. Current estimate is 3lb15 which is exactly average acc to the books for this stage. If that's correct then baby should be 7-8 by 38 weeks. Placenta and flow all looked good.

Spoke with the consultant and she was really nice, nothing like the diabetic consultant nasty from last week. Got to ask all my questions and she spoke to me like a fellow human being. Anyway, in brief, they will want to induce me in the 38th week. Not just in case baby girl (yay!) Gets too big but cos after 39 weeks is a risk of placental deterioration and they have no way of predicting who will suffer that. So unless she puts in a spontaneous early appearance before then, it's just over 6 weeks til action time!! Eeeek!

Carbafe, it was mean of the health visitor to say that. I know a few drops of lavendar oil in bath water can really help with eczema. As for the growth, I don't have much of an idea but surely if he wasn't getting enough he would cry loads and not be contented? Also, don't breastfed babies gain slower? Really hope you get some answers! Hang in there! Hugs.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Only have a second but Fairy, I KNEW IT!!! Congrats on the pink bump! And more than that I'm glad all is well! :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Woohoo, congrats on the pink bump Fairy! :happydance: And the perfect measurements. :)

Carbafe, sorry to hear about Luke's skin and the nasty health visitor. I know a lot of babies with rashes on their face. Not sure if that is eczema or what? But it seems to be common. When do you think you will start introducing solid foods? Maybe his weight is a sign he's starting to get ready for that?

membas - congrats on your first day back at work. It sounds like a success! I'm sure O will get used to the new routine.

Well, I just ordered my cloth diaper service. Hope it works out for us! I know a lot of people like to wash their own as you get more options that way. I just don't think I could be a wash-your-own type so a service with prefolds is it... I think I will be doing enough washing in terms of diaper covers and explosive-poo clothes. :)


----------



## Coco14

Yey Fairy :) congratulations! 

I'm glad your first day went well Membas.

Sorry to hear you're upset about that Carbafe :hugs: bless him.

ZB, diaper service sounds like a good idea. Good on you for going down the cloth route!

Not finding out the sex!

Went to see the changing unit last night, theirs is huge so we made some changes! Bit worried that it will all look a bit mix-matched in the nursery now :/


----------



## membas#1

yay for pink fairy!!

zb, we do cloth diaper service and love it! they give us the prefolds and we buy our own covers. its super easy and there are some cute covers out there! i like thirsties brand and emse vemse brand best.

just on a work pumping break thought i would say hi :)


----------



## zb5

Oh, good to hear membas! I'm planning to buy some Thirsties covers. Actually they are in my online cart right now, I just haven't pulled the trigger yet. :haha: Do you like the duo or the original? I was planning to go with the duo so we don't need to buy as many sizes...

Coco, do you mean mis-matched in terms of color or style? We ended up going with a white crib, even though I prefer natural wood color, just because we thought too many different colors of wood wouldn't go well together. And white goes with everything...


----------



## membas#1

i didn't discover the duo til recently so yes that's my preference but the regular are good too...


----------



## zb5

okay, good to know. i'm going to order the duos. how many do you have in rotation at a time? i probably won't buy them all at once just in case, but i'm curious!


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations Fairy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## membas#1

zb, i currently have 3 that fit her really good, thirsties duo, 2 thirsties regular velcro, and on top of that i have another thirsties regular (it's a slightly big but fits), and an imse vimse (a bit large will fit for a long time). So I have 3 I really like and 2 extra slightly big. Then for the next size I have a couple but I'll have to get a couple more. 

as a newborn (well after 3 weeks when we started) i had probably 6 or so (a couple thirsties, a couple wool, an imsevimse and a hemp one) that i needed. i washed about every other day to keep the 4 i liked best, clean. she pooped more then...a couple times a day. now she poops once every other day...so i don't have to wash but twice a week usually... unless she poops on them (everytime she poops the covers get dirty cuz it's liquid poop) or they get saturated with pee, which really isn't often since we change her a lot...

hope that helps :)


----------



## zb5

Ooh okay, I just ordered 5 so it sounds like that may do pretty well if I'm good about laundry! Thanks!


----------



## membas#1

yeah--i think thats good...but we didn't use cloth at night and still don't, so if you are then you might use more. i just have a dry bucket in the laundry room...just a 5 gallon bucket with lid and all covers and cloth wipes go in there and i wash now on every 3rd day or so. as a newborn i probably did wash every night but then i was able to taper off to every other night and now every 3rd. sometimes if it's super poopy on the cover i wash it off before putting it in the bucket, especially if it's gonna be 3 days before it goes in the wash. we have one of those sprayers on our toilet to wash things off. but you certainly don't need to do that....it's just when it's hot it can take to stinking in that bucket even with a lid :)


----------



## zb5

Oh yeah, nighttime... I don't know what we'll do about nighttime!


----------



## membas#1

we use disposable. there are certainly ways to cloth overnight without having to get up and change them every few hours, but i've only tried it once and she leaked really bad. i have some doublers with fleece that help wick moisture away so she doesn't have to be changed as often but wont' get a rash...but the only time i tried it just all leaked up her back. gonna have to try again some day....if you are using basic prefolds you could double up with 2 prefolds and then just get some fleece material and put that next to baby's skin to keep moisture away. i don't do that in the daytime with fleece because i change her more often than at night.


----------



## Coco14

Well style but it's probably going to have different finishes/stains.
Went shopping with OH for baby bath set and sleep suits :) not sucessful maternity wear hunt though, there's hardly anything and I'm living in the same clothes now!


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco, I hear you re maternity clothes, loads of places don't keep them in store. I got most of mine online. I have trousers from next, tops from dorothy perkins or mamas and papas. Bras from mothercare. Good luck!

Am sure your nursery will look lovely! Our cot and changing table match, but the comfy chair and the chest of drawers and shelves don't. But it all blends in. 

Re nappies/diapers, we are going for nature babycare: disposable but eco friendly and chemical free. 

We bought our pushchair today!! My mum is paying for it. All very exciting. And dh and I bought a few girly clothes!! Feels so much more real now! 

Desperately hoping for a good night's sleep tonight. The last two I have woken at 4am for a good 2 hours!! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Yup, maternity clothes shopping is a pain! I would recommend trying things on in the store to see what size you are and then ordering online. I ordered my maternity jeans online but got all my shirts in the store. So I ended up with basically whatever shirts they had there. But I waited so long that I just really needed shirts and couldn't wait for them to arrive in the mail!

Fairy, yay for buying girly clothes! :) We are really getting close now and things are feeling so very real... :shock: I'm nervous!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey all!

Wee one's asleep so time for a quick catch-up! :) 

We've been doing cloth for about a week now and loving it! We use Little Lambs Bamboo shaped nappies and covers and they're just as easy as disposables. So far no leaks yet either and no rashes or irritated skin. We use disposable inserts though, just a really thin paper liner, which catch most solids. We do wash most nights but mostly because we run out of covers. Anyway, I LOVE them. Wouldn't go back to disposable if you paid me. :D

I hear you on maternity wear Coco! Most things I had were either borrowed from a friend or just "normal" pregnancy friendly clothes (think empire waists and a size or two up). Online ordering is a good option too though, as long as you can try on and return things. 

As for us, things are slowly getting more relaxed. We've been having some successes with latching so have decided to leave the bottles and just ride it out with the help of nipple shields. As a result, baby H has been eating every 2 hours today but so far hasn't had a bottle. :happydance: I've expressed twice (morning and night) because I'm a little concerned about keeping supply up with the shields. But apart from that I'm really optimistic. She latches onto the shields really well now and its so much easier than pumping and bottles. I hope we'll manage to phase out the shields eventually but I guess it wouldn't be the worst if I had to keep them, as long as supply keeps up.
Anyway, we're just waiting for her to wake up now, then it's a nappy change and then nursing in bed and (hopefully) off to sleep. Wish us luck! ;)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks! It's hard because I love fashion and walking through the new Autumn ranges (my fave!) to the rubbish maternity clothes was annoying! But oh well, I'm moaning about nothing!
You're right, I'm sure it will be fine, think I'm being too fussy. It's just all these years I've had my vision of the perfect nursery!
Baby's moving lots, I love it, to be able to feel a connection all the time if you know what I mean! I'm very happy and I shouldn't be complaining about these minor things that don't matter!

Fun that you got your pram and girly clothes Fairy :) had a brief look at prams but I really don't know where to start!


----------



## Coco14

Hi Amyg, really pleased to hear that :) well done.

Good idea on the clothes, Primark here I come!!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, you're going to love it! Just make sure you make the most of the time you have left as "just a couple". Sleep in, go out to dinner or the cinema, just sit and watch tv together and cuddle. Trust me, you'll be thankful for it during those long newborn days when you hardly remember what me-time feels like. I actually got quite lonely for a bit. And it's really weird going through something so HUGE without having time to work through it with your partner. After giving birth I felt like I needed at least a week of pampering and being looked after. But of course, with a newborn there, you only get a bare minimum of attention, even though DH really tried his best. But DH and I make a point of at least taking the time for a few hugs or kisses every so often now and it makes things much easier. Anyway, my point is: Get in as much pampering for yourself and you two as a couple as you possibly can. It'll help sustain you through those first few weeks. ;)


----------



## membas#1

amy glad things are going well and feedings are better :)

coco hope you find some clothes! what a pain!

fairy we have a nice brand of chemical free eco friendly latex free disposable diapers....they work great and we love them for nighttime and daycare days (since they wont do cloth for us)

we bought a large area rug for our living room today--its a wool one and we are hoping it will help o with learning to move as the hardwood floors are hard and they are old and splinter occasionally. so glad we got that now--its 9 feet by 12 feet, so the entire room. not much else here--tired mom, sleeping nursing o.


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, glad to hear you are feeling better and more chipper! :)

Things are interesting right now because we've just moved and at the moment are both working from home (sometimes really working and sometimes just "working" :winkwink:) And we are very busy with moving related tasks like shopping, painting, repairs, errands. But we are doing most of these things together so we are actually spending a LOT of time together... just not necessarily quality time exactly. I still think it's good overall as long as we don't get too stressed out about it.

In our old (hippie) area of California there were a few compostable disposable diaper services, which sounded like the best of both worlds. The service drops off special compostable diapers and picks up the dirties at the end of the week, but composts them instead of washing them. Our friends who did it loved it! It's not an option in our new place unfortunately. :(

Okay, good night ladies! (Or good morning)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls! Everyone ok? We've all been a bit quiet the last few days! 

Coco did you find any suitable clothes yet?

We started antenatal class last night. Nice to meet 3 other sets of prospective parents. Kind of bummed me out though as the stuff we talked about kept being ammended to "oh except for you, as if you are a planned induction you'll already be in hosp at that point." Fab. I'm really looking fwd though to learning diff parenting skills. I.e. How to change a nappy!!! Bath a baby, work out hot/cold etc. I hope to have at least some idea by the time our baby girl arrives! It was nice to know I was not the only clueless one in the group! 

Anyway, hope y'all are having.a good day.

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Classes sound good Fairy.

Matalan had quite good options, I got a check shirt type top that flows out at the bump. I think I will be taking a trip to primark for empire line dresses!

Had my scan on monday :) all is well. It's very active, but I knew that already! Was cosied up with it's legs tucked under it's bum!
 



Attached Files:







5.9.11 19+5.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, glad your scan went well. And what a cool picture! Sounds like you're getting somewhere with maternity clothes as well. :)

Fairy, glad you're enjoying antenatal classes. Don't expect to learn too much though. After ours I still had a million questions and felt quite nervous about not knowing enough. But once H was here, we just worked it out. So don't let it stress you out if you feel like you're still not a pro after classes. 

Zb, good to hear you're getting to spend time with DH, even if it's not "quality" time. Still means you can enjoy each others company. :thumbup:

Membas, that rug sounds like a great purchase! Olivia will we racing along it before you know. I can't believe she's 5 months already! 

AFM, things are still good here during the day but difficult at night. We've worked out a few things that seem to help her (holding her tummy down, heat pack on her tummy, a dummy to suck on at night, making sure she's upright for a while after feeds, angling her mattress so her head's slightly raised). But she still doesn't sleep well and at least one of us is up at least half the night. But she's so young still, I'm hopeful that things will get better. I'm also trying to eliminate anything aggravating from my diet in a bid to help her heartburn/gas issues. I think DH is finding it a bit hard at the moment, with not being able to sleep and having to be at work during the day. I think he feels like he's not contributing enough because he's so tired. When really he's even more awesome than I could have ever imagined. It's like he's done this all his life, he's such a natural at fatherhood. :cloud9:


----------



## Coco14

Amy I can't believe she's 2 weeks already! Sorry you're having a tough time but you are working it out and like you say it'll ease. Looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh lovely scan Coco!!! Glad to hear all is well and you are finding things to wear.

Good advice amyg re nct classes! Glad Helena is doing better, even if night time still sucks! I guess it takes a while for babies to figure day and night etc. 

Has anyone heard of/got these snuggle bear toys that can play the womb sounds to bubs that apparently soothes them and helps them sleep? They retail at around £30 so not that cheap...just wondering if they are worth the investment/unsubtle hints for gifts??? Seems a bit too good to be true if they do what they say on the packet! 

Membas, good call on the rug. We have wood floors too so in due course will need simialr. 

I finally have a quiet afternoon today. I intend to sleep!! Soooo pooped at the moment! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Not heard of that Fairy but it sounds great!

I sat and watched OH paint the nursery last night! Bought some shelves and a light shade too, it's so exciting!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ah it's a slumber bear not a snuggle bear! Reviews on amazon look good. Wondering if you can buy/download womb noises separately though. Prob cheaper.

Preparing the nursery is a lovely thing coco! Enjoy every minute! What colours are you going for?


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe, I don't think I've seen the slumber bear but I've seen something similar, and it sounded like the "whooshing" noises I would hear on my doppler early on. Not the baby's heartbeat, but when I would find my heartbeat or the placenta. I'm not sure if that's really what baby HEARS inside the womb, you know, because instead you're hearing it through the electronics of a doppler. I got the impression they just took some recordings from dopplers and put them in a bear. If you found the recordings yourself (or made some of your own?? can't remember if you got a doppler) maybe you could put them on your ipod and play them for baby??

Anyway, maybe the slumber bear is a little more high tech than that, not sure. I plan to use my old ipod and one of those ipod speaker things to play lullabies and the like in the nursery. I haven't set it up at all or found anything to play yet though! But maybe I'll search online for some placenta noises when I get a chance?

Amygdala, glad to hear at least daytime is going better! Night time sounds hard though. It seems so many babies have issues with gas and reflux. I'm not looking forward to eliminating anything from my diet come breastfeeding time. :( I love my food!

Coco, congrats on the healthy scan! You've got a cutie in there! :)

Well, the movers are finally supposed to arrive with our furniture and boxes this morning! We are just sitting around waiting for them to ring the doorbell. I didn't sleep well last night, I was unpacking boxes in my dreams! :dohh: And was disappointed about how old and dirty all our stuff was, and how it would make our nice new house look crappy... Well that part might be true. :wacko: I will be happy to get all this out of the way though, and get back to sleeping on a real bed instead of an air mattress!

I've got a midwife appointment in an hour so DH will have to deal with the movers on his own for part of the morning. Umm... good! I'll be glad to get out of the way or I'll just worry and micromanage too much! :)


----------



## Coco14

Fairy, it's light blue and we are going to paint clouds on.

Good luck at your midwife app ZB :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Cute! I like the clouds idea. Ours has rather soppy looking jungle animals! Walls are a rich cream. Furniture is wood (diff woods), and bedding is lemons, greens with bits of orange. I just go and sit in the comfy chair now, chill and admire our handy work and get excited about our baby!


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb, have fun with your new midwife! Hope you like your new doc too! And hurrah for when your stuff arrives!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, Fairy and Coco, both your nurseries sound really nice! Post some pics when you get a chance? :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb5, glad to hear you'll have a bed again soon. :happydance: Hope the midwife appointment goes well too!

Fairy, DH downloaded an app (free I think) with lots of different white noisy things. There's rain and waves etc as well as household noises and also a heartbeat as heard from the womb. H likes them but they're certainly no miracle cure. So I'd start with that maybe and then go for the bear if it works on your LO? By the way: Any thoughts on names yet? Are you telling?

What about everyone else? Do you have name ideas yet?

Over here we had the health visitor in earlier. H is gaining weight and currently 91st percentile. So no reason to worry about her feeding anymore. :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Coco great scan :happydance: so cute!

Amy--nights can be rough for a while. Do you swaddle her tightly? That can help too.
Fairy--hope you got some rest, feeling pooped seems to be how I feel at the end of every day right now.. We did'nt have the slumber bear but we had a "sleep sheep" which had 4 settings--ocean waves, rain, stream, and whales. It was great...it was our white noise for a LONG time in addition to a fan. We used a lot of white noise and O needed it and definitely helped her to sleep in the night. The sleep sheep only stays on for 45 min so you have to hit the button if you want it to keep going which is a pain since baby's sleep cycles are about 40 min long...i find it odd that it ends right when baby might be coming out of deep sleep. anyways--other than that one issue, it was a great gift given to us...i do recommend LOTS of white noise for babies :) they are not used to the quiet of night.

zb--hope you get your stuff all unpacked and then the place will start feeling like home :)

we are doing fine--just adjusting to work life in addition to family life. it's an adjustment.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls! How is everybody?

Membas, i bet you are ready for it being the weekend!! THanks for the Sleep Sheep advice! 

Amyg, how are nights going? ANy progress?

ZB, all unpacked? How's the nursery coming along?
And yours Coco? 

Not a lot to report here. Feeling ENORMOUS, and baby seems to be getting stronger for sure! SOme of these kicks are decidedly uncomfortable! I swear she's looking for an escape route! Had a lot of pain in my left wrist/hand yesterday, hoping it's not pregnancy related carpal tunnel syndrome. FIngers crossed. 
Amyg, as for names, well, we have one picked out, but it's firmly under wraps until she arrives! 

We had fun today. Spent a load more money than ever intended, however our local Pumpkin Patch shop is closing down. For those of you that don't know it, it's a baby/children's clothes shop, which is on the dearer side of affordable, but does lovely baby clothes. So, as they are closing down (not all stores, just our local one), the new range of clotehs had 40% off, but even better, LOADS of other stuff was already reduced loads, and still had another 40% off the price on top! So we got a few bits for newborn, a few more for 3-6months and some for 6-12!!!! It was funny trying to work out the seasons and the age! As i said, we didn't intend to spend that money today but the bargains were too good to resist!!! 

Anyhow. Ticker says 49 days left. However if they induce me at 38 weeks, it's probably not much more than 35!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope all bumps, babies and mummies are doing well.

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Oooooh Fairy, you're getting so close!!! Will you/your DH text me when Fairybaby arrives? Can't wait to hear what name you picked. :) I remember that feeling well by the way, the one that baby is trying to self-birth alien style. Helena gave me a right kicking sometimes but it was the slow deliberate pushing against my skin that creeped me out. :haha:

Nights are starting to feel ok here. Baby H still seems to get quite frequent pains, more wind/colic now than reflux I think. But we're getting better at knowing what helps her. One thing that always settles her down is sleeping tummy to tummy on top of me, so she does that for about two hours each night. She feeds loads at the moment though, which means I'm up more often than I'd like to be. We've been getting one 4 hour stretch per night recently, followed by 2 hours or less for the rest of the night. But at least she sleeps in between so it's doable. I'm a bit nervous about her feeding so often though. I really hope it's just a growth spurt and/or cluster feeding, rather than an issue with my supply. On the bright side, we're getting better at feeding in public. I'd still rather have privacy but I'm getting more confident and have so far managed it in the car in various car parks as well as outside in the park the other day. Still working on the courage to feed her in a cafe or mall, luckily the need hasn't arisen so far. 
In other news, my daughter smiled at me yesterday. Now I know about social smiles not happening regularly until quite a bit later on but dammit, she smiled at me! Twice! She was awake and looking around. I called her name and she looked at me, so I got all excited and smiled and praised her. And she smiled back! A few minutes later, the same thing. I don't care what anyone says, that wasn't wind. So that's my story and I'm sticking with it. :haha:
It's just so great having her. She's changing so much every day and already I get sentimental about her getting bigger but it also get a little more rewarding with every day. Motherhood rocks!


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, so glad you are enjoying mommyhood so much already! H is still so young and so many people say the first 6 weeks are miserable (well, everyone makes up their own number of weeks really!) Maybe the feeding frequency is normal for her age still? We just had breastfeeding class today and they drilled into our head that babies should eat 8-12 times per day. I am going to be tired... :wacko:

Fairy, baby has only started hurting me with his kicks and punches in the past week or two. I think I'm lucky I've got a pretty long torso, or it would have started earlier. :) Sometimes I do feel like he's trying to dig his way out the way his little hands poke around my downstairs area. But I don't think he's "dropped" or anything yet (although he looks like it from the outside, I don't feel like it). So he's probably just enjoying life, wriggling around with his hands above his head. :dohh:

We are NOT all unpacked yet. :( Only the kitchen is done. DH started out strong but is now focusing his efforts mostly on making sure our house is ready for watching football. (Trying to set up the TV which is giving him some electronic troubles, and we need to buy a new couch.) Which kind of pisses me off, as I think our priority should be making the house ready for baby. I swear he is normally a reasonable person and is actually really excited about the baby. He was the only man in breastfeeding class who held our baby doll during the whole class instead of setting it down on the table! But somehow he doesn't really get the urgency of us being 8 days away from full term???? Grrrrrr....


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?? No new news here. Still not unpacked, still getting scarily close to full term. Eek! We ordered our car seat online and it should arrive on Thursday. So we should AT LEAST have a car seat for baby by the time I'm 37 weeks. We also have pretty much all the other baby stuff we need, it's just sitting in boxes and he doesn't have a room for it to go in yet...

Finishing painting baby's room is DH's job but he has not been prioritizing it. I don't think he really comprehends how soon the baby could come. :wacko: I don't expect him to come super early, but you never know. And somehow the people around me all seem to think he will arrive early, so that gets me a little on edge. I tend to think he will be early, but only by a couple days, as that's the way my mom was with both kids. But maybe he will surprise us all and be late. :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi ZB, great that you have everything sorted, at least the little one will be in with you for a while to give him chance to finish!

We have finished our nursery! Just got to get a cot and the changing table in there.

OH felt baby kick last night :D

I hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







september 032.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









september 033.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









september 034.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









september 035.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zb5

Ooh, lovely nursery Coco! Did you paint the clouds on the walls yourself? I think we are going to go with decals as it will probably be easier. But the clouds look really nice.


----------



## lilmackate

beautiful nursery!!! :) Yay about your OH feeling the movements!! :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys, yep painted the clouds myself!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, are you planning to use the nursery from the start? I'm glad ours was done but in the end it wouldn't have mattered that much as right now it's only a glorified wardrobe. :D So don't panic! Good you will have a car seat though. :thumbup:

Coco, what a lovely nursery! Love the clouds!

Lilmac, hope you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Yes, we are planning to use the nursery from the start... probably. But if baby ends up rooming with us at the beginning, at least we will keep a lot of the baby items in there - his clothes, changing pad, etc will be in there.

We have a pack n play, so if baby showed up today he could sleep there. I just feel like they're only little for so long, I want to make his room cute so we can appreciate it! Plus I fear it will never get done if we don't do it now. I don't see us having a ton of time to paint in the first few weeks. :)


----------



## membas#1

Hi Ladies! :hi: hope you are all doing well and feeling well. 
Coco--lovely pics on the nursery!

We don't have a nursery, as we only have a 1 bedroom house, but we have a large 300 square foot bedroom so we have enough room for our stuff and O's. stuff. I can't wait for a multi bedroom house some day though. Speaking of which, we have started to look at houses to buy. We are just starting and looked at one yesterday, 3 bedroom with a HUGE .42 acre lot so we could have chickens and a big garden like we want. probably is the house is pretty small, only 1040 square feet. our current 1 bedroom is about that, perhaps a touch smaller. but..we don't need a ton of space as we don't have a lot of furniture, so it has your basic bathroom, dining room, kitchen, living room and bedrooms. so anyways--that's what's going on with us besides the going back to work and trying to manage family life with work life.....as if we don't have enough to do, let's buy a house! :)

Pregnant ladies, I hope you are feeling well and enjoying the pregnancies! How are all the mommies and babies doing? Feedings going well Amy? Carbafe, how's luke these days?

Olivia is trying hard hard hard to get up on all fours. She gets her belly off the ground now and rocks on all fours, but she's not too high on her knees yet...she'll rock and rock and rock and then LUNGE forward. Sometimes an inch, sometimes a foot. She's so funny. We took her to the park the other day and let her play in the sand and on all the park equipment for the first time..she did the slide, seesaw, swings, and merry go round with us of course. She ate sand too..it was funny. Other than sand and teething on some cold hard carrots and green beans she's not eating yet. I want to do baby led weaning but not sure when we'll start. She's definitely interested and we let her drink water out of our glass..she gets so excited. She actually gets some down too...it's pretty cute. We end up with lots of slobber in our glass of water :) 

That's all here...work is good. Good to be back, but it's a balancing act. O is taking a nap so thought I'd get on here and say hi and update. :flower: to all


----------



## zb5

membas, Olivia trying to crawl sounds soooo cute. :)

Good luck with the househunting! 1040 sq ft sounds a little small but not bad. Especially if you love the yard. Our old place was 1178 sq ft and I always thought it felt big, with the baby it only would have been too small for us because DH works full time from home and needs an office, and the main area floor plan was set up weird. Our current place is essentially the same but 3 bedrooms instead of 2, plus there is a basement so that adds a lot. No real yard for us though, I like to garden but I don't want to deal with a lawn! In the end I think it depends a lot on the layout more than the square footage.

We are doing couch shopping. How this managed to be the priority over painting the baby's room or unpacking I don't know. But now that we've started I really just want a couch! DH had said he wanted new couches for YEARS at our old place, and I always said, sure baby, but let's do it later. Finally when we moved we just got rid of the old ones to force ourselves to buy a new one. Anyways. Living without a couch sucks! I get all stressed out about this type of biggish purchases so we have gone to like 8 stores already. I know that is a waaaay smaller decision than buying a house though. :haha: So good luck membas!


----------



## membas#1

look what O did today...she got up there really good...this was the best she had done...and then she got on her toes....funny girl..doing yoga downward dog :) and she's sitting so well now too...this is in her crib/cosleeper tonight.

yeah zb, house buying is scary--i'm like that with purchases too...anything over a few hundred bucks and i have to really consider it...so a house...whew. i wonder if i'll ever feel comfortable with it. it's a huge thing. going to look at 2 more tomorrow one is HUGE 2200 sq ft, but our realtor is curious about it because of the price (likely a fixer) and the other is 1225 sq ft and looks quite nice...it'll go quick cuz in a nice neighborhood..i don't want to jump into anything too quickly..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0581.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0580.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0597.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, go Olivia!!! Sounds like you guys are having tons of fun right now. :) 
I agree that house buying is scary but once it's over you'll forget about it. It'll just be another bill to pay, just mortgage instead of rent. Can you get a fixed rate? That helped me be ok with it a lot. And it'll be so exciting to get to do exactly what you want with your space, change wallpaper, paint, change floors, do whatever you like with the garden... And you'll know that you're making a lovely home for Olivia to grow up in. 

Zb, good luck with the sofa decision! Just to add to your worries: I don't know if it's important to you but you might want to look for something that's comfortable to breastfeed on. So something you can sit on with a straight back and be supported. Our sofa is AWFULL for feeding as it automatically makes you slough back or forward and it's annoying me like nothing else at the moment. Just a thought...


----------



## Coco14

Aww she's so cute membas!


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco the nursery is gorgeous. You are clearly v artistic. No way I could paint such delicate clouds without them looking like the attempt of a 5 year old.

As for using the nursery from day1, well, we plan to have bubs in the cosleeper in our room at night. But daytime naps will be in the cot in the nursery. Plan being that when we come to make the transition from our room, it's not such a shock. 

Membas, wow!! Those pictures are great! She's one little lady about to get mobile!! 

Buying a house is a huge step, but it will be so worth it! Hope you see one you want and the sale is uncomplicated. Given the price drops I'm guessing now is a great time to invest if you can.

Lilmack, how is your new place? Did you get all the decorating done? How is your wee girly coming along? 

2nd antenatal class last night. All about labouring positions. We both really enjoyed it and it helped me start to feel positive about birth again. My sugars are on the rise again, despite the meds and restricted diet. So got to up the dose again. The obs did say as I head further into 3rd tri my body will be more and more insulin resistant. Got next scan next tues so will get to see how baby girl is growing!

Amyg, yes, you are in my phone so you will be texted when she arrives! How did you ladies do it? Did you hand your phones to dh and tell him to get texting? 

2 weeks and 2days working left! Yeah!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Oooh, look at Olivia, so strong and determined! :)

membas, we are still renting and I couldn't handle the stress of buying a place right now. But as we move in and do things to our rental (like painting the baby's room), I can't help but think... if we OWNED this place, we wouldn't be doing this all for nothing! Also if we owned, we would tear out the 12 year old carpet and put in wood or laminate floors. It's just a different mindset so I do hope we will buy a place someday. Hopefully the next place after this one in a few years.

Amygdala, that is a good point about breastfeeding. So far I've been mostly thinking about what will be easiest to maintain. (Leather or fake leather instead of cloth, for when baby inevitably spits up/poops/etc. on the sofa, plus the cats hair and claws everywhere...) I'm not sure what would be most comfortable for bf-ing, but I tend to prop myself up with pillows on the couch when I'm doing anything more active like eating or working, so maybe I would do the same with bfing?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Fairy :)
Good that you found the class beneficial.
I thought about doing the same with LO sleeping in nursery during the day.

Weighed myself this evening, only 3lb heavier than before I was pregnant :/ a bit worried it will pile on at the end or something!


----------



## Fairybabe

Don't worry too much coco re weight. As long as bump is growing well and you are getting good nutrition. I've lost weight again, so now stand at a total gain of 16-17lbs and am prob back to what I weighed at about 23wks.
Do you feel you've lost weight coco? Eg arms, face, legs? I had a stone and a half to spare, but from your pic you are quite slim already! If you are worried tell your midwife. Mine wasn't remotely bothered! 
Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Don't worry too much coco re weight. As long as bump is growing well and you are getting good nutrition. I've lost weight again, so now stand at a total gain of 16-17lbs and am prob back to what I weighed at about 23wks.
> Do you feel you've lost weight coco? Eg arms, face, legs? I had a stone and a half to spare, but from your pic you are quite slim already! If you are worried tell your midwife. Mine wasn't remotely bothered!
> Fairy x

Yeah I think the baby was measuring at a week and 2 days older/bigger?! It's just that when I stopped work at about 9 weeks I stopped eating so much and lost 6lbs, I'm just not so bothered at home. Hated work so I would need to eat all the time (especially sugar!) to keep me happy! I do make a conscious effort to get all the most important foods in that I need, I'm quite healthy but also love my sugar! I put the 6lbs back on quite quickly and now the other 3lbs so technically I've put on 9lbs! But am only 3lbs heavier than before!


----------



## membas#1

coco don't worry about weight. i didn't start putting weight on really til 22 weeks. i think i gained maybe 4 pounds or so before that--total. all in all i gained 19 pounds for entire pregnancy. everyone is different but i wouldn't worry too much...but like fairy said--if you are worried ask your healthcare professional. i had a little extra weight to begin with so i wasn't too bothered by not gaining much til after 22 weeks. nice thing was 2 weeks after baby i was back to pre preg weight and now I'm 5 less than that...


----------



## carbafe

Hi everyone. Sorry have been MIA been hectic here. I have been trying to read all your posts but only got through some. Hope everyone is doing well. I am so excited for more thread babies soon :D It sounds like H and O are doing well too ! Go Olivia with the crawling !! and she is sitting up soo well !

Luke went to see the specialist for his skin last week and she told me that the reason he hasn't been gaining weight well is because of all the inflammation in his skin and he needs to use a lots of energy to battle it. We have been given some new creams and from Tuesday he has been getting skin wraps with all the creams under it. Tuesday and Wednesday I went into the hospital to get them done and from today I am doing them myself until next Wed when they will review his progress. It is quite a production ! especially with a wriggly baby ! So I will be going no where fast this week :) Also it was a lot of fun when we had a poo explosion in the middle of the night and I had to untie all the bandages and put on a new body stocking ......... needless to say he was wide awake by the end of it and I was more than a little stressed ! It will all be worth it if it helps though.

In other news we started solids last Friday and Luke is lovely it. So far we have only done baby rice and then home cooked sweet potato :) It is a lot of fun. Also all of Lukes dark hair has started to fall out and is growing back in blonde :) He has lost so much in the space of 3 weeks he looks like a different baby :haha:

Here he is tonight showing of his punk hairdo
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/317738_10150292062796848_513146847_8207416_821648458_n.jpg"]https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/317738_10150292062796848_513146847_8207416_821648458_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/317158_10150292062951848_513146847_8207419_840225636_n.jpg"]https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/317158_10150292062951848_513146847_8207419_840225636_n.jpg

You can see a tiny bit of his bandage at the neck line but that is also why his arms seem all bunched.

Going to try and catch up with older posts x


----------



## membas#1

aww carbafe...sorry about his skin. hope the new treatments work. we haven't started solids yet--but soon! olivia wants to i think...she's very interested in food. i love his hair! olivia's is coming in dark in the back and blonder on top...


----------



## zb5

I love the mohawk on Luke, carbafe! Sorry his skin is causing him so much trouble. :( I hope the creams and bandages help him out. Glad he is enjoying solid food though! It sounds like fun.

Well, I can tell I am nearing full term, because I'm starting to get uncomfortable and ready to get him out... meanwhile, time has slowed down to a standstill. :haha: Well, some days I feel fine, but some days I just feel huge and tired, like today. I'm sitting in front of the TV, and DH is upstairs painting the nursery finally. :) He installed the car seat today too. I think it needs to be a little tighter, but at least we have a car seat! I am really thankful for him right now, he's doing a lot for me...


----------



## Coco14

Great you're getting things done ZB, good old OHs!! Take it easy, not long now!

Aww, carbafe, bless him! He looks very happy! Sorry about his skin and the poo explosion sound like a right pain! :/


----------



## zb5

Okay, here is our nursery!! :happydance: It's not 100% done, but pretty close. I feel a lot better about the possibility of baby arriving soon. Which is totally a possibility because I'm full term tomorrow!!!

DH has been a major trooper about this, he did all the painting and put together the crib and dresser, he even vacuumed. :) I washed the baby's clothes but haven't even put them in the dresser yet. :dohh: I'm very thankful for him right now...
 



Attached Files:







P1040948copy.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## membas#1

super cute nursery! way to go dh :)


----------



## carbafe

Very cute. Well done DH. I really love the curtains.


----------



## Amygdala

What a lovely nursery, zb! I was also going to comment on the curtains but Carbafe beat me to it. They are lovely though! :D Can't believe you're full term, it feels like you had your bfp yesterday...

Carbafe, I love Luke's hair in those pictures! What an absolute cutie!!!

Over here, we've had a few really hard days. Not due to Helena, bless her, but due to her granny and grandad staying. We had them stay in a B&B in the hope to deflect any tensions (official reason: no space with Helena here...) but it didn't work one bit. My mum got into a huge fight with my sister, tears, shouting, walking out all included. Unfortunately my mum is very very bad at seeing my sister and me as individuals so she was moping with me the whole time too and took every opportunity to start a fight. Normally I'd just suck it up and be extra nice so as to not give her any ammunition. But you can imagine how well that works after 4 weeks of broken sleep and when your child is concerned. :S Obe thing she started a fight over was at changing time. I was changing H, she came is saying "oh I just have to take a picture". Me: "sure but not while I'm changing her". Her: "Why not?", me: "I just don't want her picture taken while I change her.". Her: "oh, one picture won't hurt", takes a picture and shows me. Instead of going off at her like I should have, I use ALL of my self-control and say "nice", in probably quite a sarcastic way. She managed to still be pissed off about this two hours later!
Anyway, now they're on their way back home and I feel extremely guilty that they didn't get much quality time with H, especially my dad who is completely innocent in all this. On top of the guilt I feel extremely anxious about the future of our relationship. I really don't want H to be close to my mum because I know how hurtful she can be and I never want H to have to go through that. But with my mum being so obsessive and taking anything and everything as a personal attack, I don't know how to keep things friendly without giving in to whatever she demands. I'm so scared of saying no to her when it comes to H, because she gets so angry and guilt trips me but I also feel I need to protect my child. :( Very stressed right now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Carbafe! Love Luke's mohican! He just gets cuter. And glad the skin doc was able to help. Hope the wraps work and he grows out of it fast. 

Zb, yay for the nursery, looks great. We have the same baby gym. It must be a relief knowing that baby can show up now and everything is in place. And congrats on 37 weeks!! Any early warning signs of action?

Amyg, no wonder you are stressed! Thank goodness the visit is done! Your mum lives quite far away right? So hopefully on a v practical level closeness won't be an issue. Just remember H will get most of her self-confidence and knowledge she is loved from you and your dh, which will more than outweigh your mum. Follow your instincts. It's really difficult playing dual role as mother and daughter/sister. I had my brother on the phone this week saying he thought my mum was feeling excluded from the pregnancy and about our plans for when she is born! At no point is anyone asking themselves what our needs might be as new parents, or what's in our or baby's best interests. It's a tricky place to be. It's like a new baby is not viewed as "ours" but somehow everyone else has rights, which frankly, they don't. I think families can be a bit of a minefield at these times. Ultimately it comes down to what is best for baby. As that is the most important thing. So stick to your guns amyg!

Well, 4 weeks til the week of induction. No specific date yet. Got another scan on tues. Hope all is well in there. We also just attended a 2hr class on breastfeeding. Oh and dh installed the car seat this weekend. Getting excited about meeting her now! 
Am quite sore and achey in the back/pelvis. So just as welll only 2 more weeks working. 

Have a lazy sunday girls!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, I love the curtains too! They are not actually curtains but a kids' twin size duvet cover that I clipped curtain rings on. I plan to hem it or do something to it, but right now it's really just a duvet cover! We'll see if I have time.

Amygdala, that sounds really difficult with your mom. I do agree with Fairy though, H will be so much more influenced by your and DH's parenting than from any of her grandparents. My dad has had a really rocky relationship with his mom (my grandma), he left home at 14 because he just couldn't stand living with her anymore, and has spent years of therapy getting past it. But I am happy to report that she is a MUCH better grandma than a mom! The requirements are a bit different, and like Fairy said, if she lives farther away H won't be seeing her too often. Anyway, it still sounds like a really difficult situation to deal with, so big hugs to you! :hugs:

Fairy, so exciting you know you will have a baby in about 4 weeks!! It is scary for me to think we could have a baby anytime between today and 5 weeks from today! I've noticed my body doing a few gearing-up moves, but nothing huge. I've been getting more menstrual crampy feelings occasionally, and it really hurts when he punches my cervix. At first I thought it was just him getting stronger, but now I think it may be related to my cervix ripening/dilating as well. :shrug: But I don't feel like he's dropped, so I think I've still got a ways to go. I'm getting antsy and uncomfortable, but also still have a lot to get done. So I will be happy if he's early or on time (late I will start getting annoyed! :haha: )

Hope all you ladies are doing well and enjoying the weekend!


----------



## zb5

37 week bump pic!

I used to avoid showing pics of my face on BnB, but recently I haven't cared as much. :shrug: So here's a 37 week bump pic! I'm pretty sure he's big enough to come out now, although waiting a week or two would be fine, maybe 3... please not 4 or 5! :)
 



Attached Files:







P1040972copy.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coco14

Aww lovely bump ZB :) and cute nursery, well done on the curtains!

Amyg, so sorry about the visit, not something you'd want to deal with at any time let alone with a new baby. You just have to stay strong with her! Lucky she doesn't live close.

Fairy and ZB I'm excited for you!! Makes me feel a bit nervous at the thought of being so close! Good luck on Tuesday Fairy. I can't believe you still hae to work another 2 weeks, I hope it goes quickly :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Lovely bump ZB!!! And you are all bump! Rest of you looks really slim still.

And coco, being so close makes me uber nervous!!! Excited to meet her tho. Yeah, just hoping they say all continues to be well at the scan tomorrow. It's weird only having 9 working days left. but am soooo ready to stop. It's me that set the date when i will stop, kind of wish i had picked a week earlier now, but now i have committments right up to end of next fri!! So i'll just tough it out.

Hope everyone is well. 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Good luck at the scan tomorrow Fairy! I'm sure all will go well. :) It's so much more reassuring now that they're big and you can feel their movements all the time. Phew.

I am sooo curious to see how big my baby is when he comes out, after they told me he was big at the last u/s. But they are wrong about size so often... I have a feeling he'll be closer to average. :shrug:

I'm also nervous about the thought of being so close!!!


----------



## membas#1

ha they told me olivia would approach 9 pounds...she was 7.5 and on the shorter side. dr said 'wow, she wasn't as big as i thought she'd be'. don't rely on anything they tell you based on ultrasound or anything else! :)

amy--sorry about your mom and the situation with that. i agree that H's influences will be primarily that of you and your DH...it must be pretty stressful though. i have some annoyances in my family concerning O, although they are minor in comparison. it's really hard sometimes just to say "drop it/leave it alone/it's our baby so shut up" (i think it but don't say it (yet)) :haha: 

fairy--4 weeks :shock: that's so soon! yay! can't wait for another baby on this thread. i love that we all started here and are continuing to keep up with each other as all the babies come into the world :cloud9: good luck with your scan...i'm sure all is well.

zb, cute cute nursery! and way cute bump! you look fabulous! 

coco--how are you feeling these days?

all is well here..just plugging away at working, being a mom, trying to be a better/more involved wife ;) too and things are clicking pretty good. lots of pumping of milk to get through the work days but it's going okay...feel like a cow on a machine some days, but it's worth it :mamafy:we are gearing up to start solids soon--we'll be doing baby led weaning...so i'm holding out til 6 months since we are not using purees, want to make sure she's ready--although i know she is..her interest is massive in food. O is rocking back and forth on all 4's and has started bringing 1 knee up towards her arms...then she turns like she's going into a sit position from there, which would be good for her to learn as she likes to sit and tries to do it the hard way--like a sit up. she still gets really frustrated when she cant get where she wants too--yells about it. and practices in the night. :sleep: but it's fun to watch the growth and learning that takes place DAILY! 

:flower: hope you are all well


----------



## zb5

Yup, I'm slightly worried because the u/s said his head was particularly big. But if they can't tell the weight with any certainty, how can they tell the head size?? I have a friend who is having a scheduled c-section because the u/s showed her baby has a big head. I think it's a shame... To be fair, she had a c-sec with her first and he also had a big head. But it's a little sad they aren't even giving a VBAC a chance, which she originally wanted to do until the big head discussion.

In the mean time, I will just think good thoughts about how big my pelvis is, how all my joints are falling apart (they are) and how squishy baby's head is. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Hey all! 3am here and baby H is eating. :) I typed out a huge long reply last night and then the site crashed and I lost it all. Not enough energy for another just now but I'm keeping up with you all and so excited about the new babies soon! :happydance:

Fairy, good luck for your scan! Though I'm sure Fairybaby is just fine. 

Zb, good thoughts are the way to go. I wouldn't worry about size too much anyway. All that matter is head size and really what's a centimeter here or there when it comes to circumference. H was 75th %tile but when you look at what that means in actual size difference to say 25th %tile it's negligible. You'll be fine, big head or small! :thumbup:

Membas, I love reading about O's newest adventures! It's so great to have a preview of what we might have to look forward to in a few months. :D Can't believe how fast she's growing and learning!


----------



## zb5

That's what I thought too, Amygdala! Because they said his head was measuring 3-4 weeks ahead. But the head doesn't actually grow a ton near the end, they are mostly putting fat on their bodies... so in the end it's probably not a huge difference in terms of actual cm.

They gave us circular name tags at our childbirth class, with a diameter of exactly 10cm to show how dilated our cervix will get... it's big but actually it's not TOO big. So I'm not freaking out yet. :)


----------



## membas#1

oh that's funny about the name tags :) don't worry--in the heat of it all, you won't even think about what 10cm is or isn't...except you can't wait to get there! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Agreed. Plus you don't actually feel "dilated" so it's just a number really. It's not like you can tell baby is passing through your cervix either. With having my water birth, I was only checked once when I arrived (at 7cm) and then never heard any numbers after that. I have to say that I preferred it that way, although now that it's over I can't help wondering if I pushed too early. Oh that reminds me: Practise your breathing! And make sure DH knows how to coach you through it!


----------



## membas#1

i was checked more at my own insistence. i'm sure they were thinking 'really you want us to check you again?' LOL agreed though with what amy said about not really feeling the dilating part and yeah breathing...don't forget to breathe! :) i don't know if i ever did any specific breathing pattern/type i just remember thinking of every contraction like a wave, you know when you have peaked during each one and then you ride it down...they talked about the wave of contractions in our class and i never thought i would connect with the contractions in that way--but i did...i imagined each one as a wave....going up was tough--getting to the top, but coming down, just was a release each time. i don't know how to explain it...


----------



## Coco14

All good here Membas, thanks. Just starting to feel a bit lazy with being at home all the time! Although the house is perfect now!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Bit of a morning at the hosp. Had scan. Baby growing ok, tummy circumference has dropped back a bit, but they said only to worry if does it even more next time. Overall they reckon she has gained 1lb since the last scan 2.5 weeks ago, current estimate is 4lb1doz. The scary bit was my amniotic fluid levels went from 11cm last time to just over 6cm, which is still in normal range (5-25), but clearly at bottom end. So then they had me hooked up to a ctg monitor to check heartactivity, movements, contractions etc, and all was fine. So as well as my 36wk scan I now have to have another scan next tues aft to check the amniotic fluid. Apparently levels can vary throughout the day quite widely. So possibly nothing to worry about. Possibly is. Diabetes consultant happy enough with my readings at the moment. Still talking induction in 38th week. But who knows if things go downhill before then, might be sooner.
Oh and she's still a girl!!!
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

That should read 4lb 15oz!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, glad little girl is growing well and is still a girl! I hope the amniotic fluid levels are fine and just a fluke. Drink lots of water!

Which breathing did you use the most during labor? We went through breathing really fast in childbirth class. We did in-1-2-3-4-out-1-2-3-4, and in-1-2-out-1-2, and then we barely touched on the "hee-hee-hoooo" Lamaze style breathing that you always see on tv. :shrug:

I have another midwife appt today and should hear the results of my group B strep test... FX'd for negative!


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 lovely bump and it is all just bump you are looking fab ! Hope group b strep is neg ! As for breathing I don't think I remembered anything from anti natal when it came to breathing :blush: I used gas and air and the midwife taught me how to breath with that deep long breaths I spent most of my time sucking on that ! At one point they told me to get some fresh air as I was using it even when I didn't have contractions at one point :blush::haha: I got myself into a sort of trance. There was a phone number on the nozel of the gas and air and I read it over and over in my head (I thought I would never forget that number but have no idea what it was now :haha:) and then I started trying to remember phone numbers of all my friends and family and even phone numbers of friends from when I was in high school. It really helped me keep my mind off things and keep steady breathing :shrug: Random I know. 

I couldn't feel anything happening down there lol I kept saying 'Nothing is happening' when I was pushing and they kept saying yes it is we can see lots of hair on this baby :haha: They even made DH look at one point and reassure me the baby was moving down ( I think he was a little traumatised he just had a quick glance !) They also said 'Do you want to feel the head' when he started crowning and I shouted 'No I want to get it out !!' lol I think that is around the time I swore (My only time :) and it was just a general shout not at anyone so I didn't feel to bad)


One thing I remembered very clearly was I knew I had to pant when the head came out and they told me to stop pushing (to stop tearing) and as soon as she said wait I was panting like mad :) I was determined I wouldn't just push through. So keep that in your head.


Fairy glad diabetic doc is happy and hope the fluid scan goes well next week.

Membas how long has O been sitting on her own ? Luke loves to roll and try to crawl but is not interested in sitting he either leans right forward to grab his feet or pushes his legs out straight to try and stand !


----------



## membas#1

Olivia has been sitting for a few weeks unassisted. When we went to visit my family she was right around 5 months and starting to sit but only for a few seconds unassisted. now she can sit for 10 min or so by herself...she also falls over a lot still..especially when taking close peek at her toes :haha: she also straightens her legs a lot to stand....a couple times she's been close when on all 4s to putting her leg under her and turning into a sit position...but right now if she's sitting it's because i put her into that position. 

as for breathing--i forgot all those techniques they teach in the class...as long as you remember to breathe :) and for cursing--yeah a few times i said 'i'm f***ing done!' or my all time FAVE "I'm not F***ing around here!" I wanted to push but still had a lip of cervix that was being pesky and dr. didn't want me pushing through that or it would tear...and i was convinced every 2 minutes that the cervix was done and i could push....:haha: so i kept tell them that I wasn't F-ing around. And yes they all (my labor support team) kept saying "no you aren't" like that helped! :rofl: they were just validating my feelings and i know that but at the time i was thinking they had no idea!

when Olivia's head came out i was expecting them to tell me to stop pushing so i stopped and the doctor told me to keep going--guess she was in a good enough position to get her shoulders right. and they also asked me if i wanted to feel of her head..and i did and it was so SOFT/squishy soft, not hair soft. weird. I made DH feel it too--he didn't have a choice..i said "feel her head it's soft" and he did and i think he might have been a little creeped out by the softness...but ultimately i think he's glad he did. they gave me a mirror too--i recommend that. although when it came to her coming out, i was looking at my doctor and forgot about the mirror--but i did she the top of head during a contraction/push with the mirror. kind of cool.


----------



## zb5

Ooh, thanks for the labor stories ladies! I'm not sure how much they will be checking my cervix during labor. It seems like some ladies get to push when they feel ready, but others are told to wait based on their cervix. :shrug: I definitely don't want to hurt myself by pushing too early, but it seems sometimes midwives like to minimize the number of exams as well? I'm not sure why. They offered to check my cervix again today at my appt and I said no thanks, just because last time it led to a bit of cramping, and I don't know how much it matters anyway. The good news is I'm group B negative! Woohoo!

carbafe and membas, it's exciting how fast your little ones are learning! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, the mirror thing is kinda cool. I didn't see H come out because I had my eyes closed. DH saw her head emerge but I didn't even open my eyes until she was on my belly. I kind of wish I had looked but I was so taken up by pushing and getting her here, I didn't think about it at the time. I remember opening my eyes and being surprised at how light it was outside and at how much gunk there was in the pool. :haha:


----------



## membas#1

ZB, as for my doctor/hospital...they did a check when we got to the hospital to see where we were at...I asked for the next check when my doctor arrived, i was 7cm (and she broke my water at my request because i felt like it had taken a lot of work to go from 6-7cm, and doc said it would help progress things.., then i asked for another after an hour or so of hard labor..8cm....i was so bummed. then i asked for another an hour or so later...almost fully dilated except the one side of the cervix...damnit! then i just kept saying i wanted to push (i think i really wanted it to be over so i convinced myself i needed to push)...so they checked me again...and got the doc all ready/gown/table down i was so excited...HA doctor said 'ahh you can't push through that...you'll tear' oh i was so disappointed. they had me change positions and then about 20 minutes later it was like OH MY I NEED TO PUSH...and i think they were thinking "damn this woman keeps saying that" but it felt different than before--but i had already cried wolf a few times :haha: but my doula told me she could tell it was time as she said she saw something come over my face when i said for the last time, i need to push. and they told me my doctor was next door still delivering a baby and it was taking longer than they planned so i could go ahead and push with a substitute doctor or try to wait for my doctor, i told them i didn't care...after all that...but then my doctor walked in right in time, ..Olivia was there about 10 min later. 

our hospital wont check you unless you ask but they will check upon arrival and before pushing...all other checks are per request...at least that's how my doctor did it and that's how i wrote it up in my birth plan. 

amy--now that i think about it, i dont' know if i had my eyes closed for any of my labor...i think i just stared at something--the clock, the back of the bed, whatever held my attention.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening girls! We are all v quiet so thought I would check in and say hello.

One week left to work!!!!! Yeeeeehaw!!!!

Got a bit concerned today as baby a bit quiet, but it seems she was just waiting for mummy to sit down and put her feet up!! 

Apart from that not a lot to report! Hope everyone is good.

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

It's getting really close for us fairy!!! So glad baby decided to move for you!!
ZB omgee it's almost time... and after you then fairy then me!!! YAY!!! Can you guys believe we are about to deliver our babies in a matter of a few short weeks!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

I know Lilmack!!! And potentially if ZB goes really late (hope you don't!!) I could be before her as I will be induced in my 38th week. So for sure in 4 weeks I'll be a mummy already or in the middle of becoming one!

How are things with you lilmack? Any luck with dh's work situation? How's the new house? And how is bump?

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Things are about to become really exciting in here! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of all the new arrivals and hear what names you've chosen. 

Fairy, I remember H went really quiet a few times in the last few weeks. By all means keep an eye (or get checked out if you're really concerned) but don't worry too much. Baby is probably just running out of room in there.


----------



## Amygdala

Things are about to become really exciting in here! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of all the new arrivals and hear what names you've chosen. 

Fairy, I remember H went really quiet a few times in the last few weeks. By all means keep an eye (or get checked out if you're really concerned) but don't worry too much. Baby is probably just running out of room in there.


----------



## Fairybabe

Talking of pics Amyg, did you do any of H?!! If you have emailed some I haven't checked that acct for a bit!

Thanks for the tips re movement. However I've been told to keep an extra close eye cos of the fact my amniotic fluid levels have dipped to only just within normal ranges. So any doubts at all I have to ring in and they'll have me come in for a monitor. Hopefully on tues when I have a fluid scan it will have picked up again! 

Yep, over the next month or so it's gonna be exciting in here! Then not that long after it's Coco! Then that's it unless Shey or Aj reappear with news! 

We have a 6 hour antenatal session tomro! I should come away fully equipped as to what to do with our baby once she is here!! Here's hoping the class reveals the secret of getting a good night's sleep with a newborn!!! Hehehehe.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--all is well here just super busy at work and more tired than ever. o is doing great and has been in a great mood lately. cant wait for more babies!!!


----------



## zb5

Yup, things are about to get really exciting! I'm not really feeling ready or prepared for mommyhood. But not freaking out either. I think my hormones are forcing me into go-with-the-flow mode. Probably good as there's no way to really be ready. Eek!

So my prediction is October 5... my mom was a few days early with both kids so that's what I'm guessing for me. Of course who knows! It could be any day between now and a month from now... I'm hoping he's not late but I'm not hoping for super early either. I keep thinking I'd like to get more done before he arrives. On the other hand I see my belly growing every day and I know he's just getting too big to stay in there much longer!

Fairy should be coming right after (I hope you don't beat me to it!), then lil and Coco... yay!

Fairy, I've had a few times where baby had a quiet spell. Then he usually has a really active spell later like he's making up for it. I find the times he's quietest are when I'm either really active or really sleepy... something other than my usual schedule. Of course I worry though so I totally understand.

Okay, off to check some more things off my to-do-list and then go to sleep. Somehow, a month after moving, we STILL are spending a ton of time on moving-related stuff. Today it was IKEA (again... how many times will we go there?) and car shopping. I think we're almost done with car shopping, we spent a lot of time figuring out how the car seat will fit in various cars... car seats are a pain! So now we've narrowed it down to a car that DH LOOOOVES and a car that he likes that is cheaper... the car will be for him to drive most of the time so I want him to really like it but I'm not sure how much dollar value to place on that... ooh, compromises and decisions. :shrug:


----------



## lilmackate

All is good... I had to receive steroid shots because dumb me fell hit my belly and it sent me into preterm labor... yeah I know... that was a week ago at the hospital I dilated to a 2 but as of last week I was holding there... so I am hoping she doesn't come before 37 weeks :/ I need her cooked a wee bit longer.


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, still thinking of you and rooting for little Trinity to cook as long as possible (within reason :haha:) but at least until 37 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

lil, I hope she manages to stay in there until at least 37 weeks! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Fairybabe

Ouchee Lilmack! Thay must have been a big fright on so many levels! Hope your girl stays put til she is cooked! 

Zb, hope you get there first too!!

We just completed our antenatal course! Covered postpatrum care and basic babycare today, so I feel a lot more equiped on the practical front. Although I'm sure the dolls are much more compliant than our baby girl will be!! Kind of just want her here now. Though not before 37weeks please!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

don't worry fairy..we didn't have any kind of class and you end up just knowing what to do on the practical side :) although there were a few things i learned by trial and error like babies shouldn't sleep in hats as they can overheat too easily--O always had a hat on until one night she overheated and it scared the shit out of me...she was also swaddled in fleece swaddle which i learned that night that cotton is the only thing you should swaddle in--not fleece. :dohh: but we learned pretty quick! :) 

lil :hugs: glad you are okay. hope baby girl stays put!


----------



## Coco14

Oh no sorry about the scare Lil, glad you and baby are OK.


----------



## Fairybabe

Morning ladies,
Well, hurrah for insomnia! Just had 4hrs sleep! Am sure that will seem luxurious soon! 18 days to 38wks! 

Zb, any sign of stuff happening yet? 

4 working days to go! Although if my amniotic fluid scan has got worse later on, might be kept in. Though judging by how wriggly squirmy little miss fairybaby has been, am hoping it's gone back up!

Membas, been reading your journal, how time flies! Can't believe your newborn is at solids stage already!!

Amyg, how u doin?

Fairy x


----------



## lilmackate

wow fairy... when you use days instead of weeks it looks like even less time of waiting... wow!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sigh. Another 3 hours at hosp. Amniotic fluid levels the same. So good they haven't gone down but not great that they haven't gone up either. So spent an hour hooked to a monitor to check baby happy. And of course she went to sleep. So they gave me some lucozade to perk her up which worked, and then heartrate dipped, so on longer, but ultimately she is fine. Gotta wait to just keep an eye on her movements between now and consultant next week. This baby girl is stressin me out!!


----------



## membas#1

glad all checked out okay--sorry she is giving you worries..

yes time flies---i will have a 6 month old in just a few days!!! as for solids--we have just tried twice...we are doing BLW so she has explored just some basic steamed veg--its fun tho!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that is nerve-wracking! I had a non-stress test today, baby was asleep on me too! He refused to do anything until the nurse mentioned juice. No sooner was the juice in my hand - I hadn't even opened it yet - and he perked right up! Crazy kids.

No big signs here. I haven't been walking as much for the past month or so, originally it was because I was worried about all the B-H contractions it caused, and now it's because I'm not working so I don't have to walk to and from the train. So I walked a significant distance today for the first time in a while, and on the way back I started to get some major crampy feelings. Not really contractions though, just crampy. They may have even been gas, I'm not sure. :shrug: Anyway, at this point it would probably be good for me to start walking more to get things moving along!

I bought a big bag of apples at the store, and my theory is that when I finish all the apples I'll have a baby. :haha: So that should give me about a week. :winkwink:

Fairy, when you say 18 days it really doesn't sound like long at all! And mine will probably be sooner than that! Gulp.

Question for you ladies. I have a few medium length car trips coming up. One is an hour drive and the other is about 45 minutes. Do you think it is safe to drive alone at this point or should I make DH come with me? He wants to come with me in case I go into labor on the way, but I'm starting to think it's a waste of his time. And I have plenty of other chores for him that I want him to prioritize over that...

membas, hard to believe O is almost 6 months! Have you been reading BLW books? It sounds pretty straightforward to me, you just give them somewhat mushy vegetables and let them decide what to do with them, right? I have friends who will only do purees because they're afraid of baby choking, but I just feel bad for babies who don't get to play with their food! :haha:


----------



## membas#1

they say there's more chance for choking with purees and spoon feeding so yeah you just put food in front of them and let them decide what goes in and what doesn't and they gag a lot--and spit it out mostly at first. it doesn't have to just be vegs either--at this point she can have meat, veg, fruit-whatever we are having she can have except high allergy foods like nuts...we'll do egg yolks but not egg whites as the whites is where the allergy is, and we won't do tomatoes and strawberries right away--allergy foods...but otherwise it's all fair game :) i don't expect her to ingest much right now for another month or so--it's just play time so we are still BFing as much as before...

i have 1 BLW book--the cookbook, as it spends about 5 chapters reviewing the BLW process with tips etc...and then gives some recipes...not that we needed those but they are nice to have :) 

walking lots used to get me crampy too--because i worked up until my EDD, i walked a ton til the end...but some days i really felt it...

hope we see some baby action soon :) but not too soon of course!


----------



## Fairybabe

ZB, re the driving, i would just trust your instincts. If you feel safe and happy driving, then go for it. I doubt you would go into dramatic labour straight away, so you would certainly at the very least be able to pull over to somewhere safe and await help if needed. 
It's more about how you feel energy and alertness wise. For example, where i go to work this thurs and fri (last days!!) i have to go on a pretty major motorway (freeway) and a road that can be a bit notorious for crashes. I drove past a really bad smash on the other side of the dual carriageway last week adn it totally freaked me out. I'm also quite tired and my mind is quite preocupied. So i've taken the decision this week that i will do train and taxi instead, as i can't be bothered, not cos i don't think i can do it. But i'm happy to get in the car and drive on more local roads. For longer journeys i just like the idea of being able to sit on a train and stare out the window!!! But that;s just me, and i've only felt that way since last week. 
Go with what makes you feel most comfortable.

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, thanks, that's about what I was thinking too. I feel fine driving mostly, BUT if it is still raining badly this afternoon I may have DH drive me. I have been a little distracted at times recently too. We need to pick my mom up from the airport which is about 50 minutes away and it seems silly to make DH come along with me when he has plenty of other stuff to do. And my mom will be with me for the ride home at least. So we'll see how I feel.

DH is being a bit protective at the moment so he doesn't want me to go alone. I said, well, maybe you could pick her up and I could stay home and get some chores done? And he said, but what if you go into labor at home and no one can drive you to the hospital??? I reminded him that most other women's husbands don't work from home and aren't available 24-7 either. Plus we have neighbors. AND like you said Fairy, I doubt things will go from zero to full blown labor that fast.

I really wasn't thinking I would go late, but now with pretty much zero indication of anything happening, it seems like a total possibility... I actually don't mind except that the stretch marks grow noticeably every day and I'm sure his giant head does as well and will be that much harder to give birth to. :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok ladies, i have to share this, as you guys will get my ridiculous sense of excitement. 

One of the potential issues re GD is that it can take longer for milk to come in. Another is that inthe first 24-48hours baby might need supplemental feeding if her sugars are unstable. So i've been totally stressing about her being given formula at first, or not being able to establish breastfeeding (since bf can really help reduce risk of obesity and diabetes in all children, but particularly importnat as my baby is now at higher risk cos of the GD). Anyway, our local NCT people have been really helpful and sent me soem info on how you can express and store colostrum from 36 weeks, then you have extra if the milk is slow in coming in or baby needs top ups to supplement/stabilise her sugar levels. 

So i've been thinking "but i've seen no sign of anything from my boobs". So here i am sitting on the sofa reading the instructions on how to express from this weekend, and gave my right boob a gentle squeeze as directed, and out came a few drops of colostrum!!!! I feel incredibly clever!!!! And soooooo happy. Cos now i just need to sort out collection and storage containers and it means that i no longer need to worry about supplemental feeding and milk taking time to come in. It's like a weight has been lifted. Just can't get over the surprise of seeing something come out my breasts!!! Very very clever breasts i have. He he he he he. 

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, he might come any day. The more I speak to new mums the more I realize there's just no knowing. Some people (like me :S) have twinges and signs and pains for weeks, others I've spoken to have nothing until 4 hours before they hold they babies in their arms. As hard as it is, I'd try to be as zen about it as humanly possible. 

Fairy, glad everything worked out ok, although of course an improvement would have been better. But you're nearly there and I'm sure little Fairybaby will be just fine. 

I'm soooo excited to see pictures of our new thread babies and to find out their names. 

Here everything's good. Baby H has had a busy few days as we had friends staying (with a 20-month- and a 4-year-old). So she's a bit unsettled today but doesn't seem too unhappy. 
In other news I'm trying to get into a habit of pumping for the freezer. Easier said than done though. H eats every 2-3 hours (except at night when she can go 5-6 sometimes), so if I don't manage to pump straight after she's eaten then I don't cause I don't want her to go hungry if she decides to eat again. But of course she's usually awake after eating and I'm trying to stick to EASY (eat-activity-sleep-you, although there's not a huge amount of me-time at the end as she sleeps in her wrap on me, so it's usually just some light housework and daytime tv :D). So I don't want to spend 20 minutes expressing when I should be entertaining her after her feed. Plus it's sooo much fun when she's awake now that she smiles. :D


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I'd be ridiculously excited too! Well done Fairybreasts!!! I had quite a hard time expressing collostrum after H was born. I hope things are easier for you but if they aren't, here's what I found useful:
Pop a hot wet flannel on your breast for a few minutes before you express. To collect the collostrum you can use a pimped version of the Nipplette (buy it off eBay, don't spend the ridiculous money Boots are asking for it). You just cut the tube and reattach it to the syringe, so you're left with a little cup that goes over your nipple attached to a syringe with which you can collect the collostrum. You then still hand express and just use the gadget to collect stuff. Don't know if that made sense but it was a life saver for me. I wouldn't bother with a pump unless you get quite a bit as the pump wastes quite a bit. 
I take it given the GD you wouldn't be worried about going into labour early?


----------



## membas#1

amy glad things are going well. i wish i would have done more freezer milk but i really didn't do a lot. i have some in there but we've used a bit of it to supplement when i went back to work and had to establish good pumping routine. smiley H :) that's so fun!

fairy--yay for colostrum! i remember having the same as well and i contemplated storage but didn't do it. good luck if you decide to do that :)

zb...just remember, i had no signs (although i was dilating) until the night before labor set in and then it was only period cramping...i had not one contraction that i could feel until 5pm ish and went into labor full on around 9pm or so. so no signs doesn't mean anything :) olivia didn't even drop until active labor. if you would have asked me on that Monday when I was making my appointment for induction the next week at my doctor's insistence I just knew I'd end up with induction and because she hadn't dropped a section....just goes to show ya ;)


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, I guess it would be nice actually to not have symptoms before labor. We'll see. In a way I think I'm better off not knowing when he's coming. If I did, I would be anxiously counting down!

Fairy, that is really exciting! I haven't gotten any colostrum yet. :( I've tried expressing a little but not sure if I'm doing it right... I guess I'm kind of just hoping it'll magically work when the time comes. :shrug:

Amygdala, sounds like you've gotten into a good routine with H. The baby smiles sound amazing! And great that she sometimes goes for 5-6 hours already. :) Hope mine does that!


----------



## Coco14

Great news Fairy :) I will definately be thinking about that as I worry that BF will not go to plan, I've had a few dreams where I've given birth and for some reason not been able to BF and am so distraught!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh that's interesting ladies re lack of labour warning signs! Good luck zb!!

Amyg, to answer your q, no, I'm not too worried about going into labour a bit early, especially if it means avoiding induction. The advice some hosps give to gd women is to express from 36 weeks, you do it a couple time a day at first and build the frequency over time. So am guessing the risk of stimulating early labour goes up the closer you get! I was just having a feel for the ducts about an inch back from the nipple today when my clever breasts produced some!! Am trying to figure out what to use to store and freeze, as the freezer bags that you get for pumps are too big. I'll be freezing 5mls or so at a time. Any bright ideas?

Great that H smiles at you! And you seem to have it sorted if she is sleeping that much at night!! Gives me hope!!! 

Membas, I'm thinking of blw in due course so it'll be great to see how O gets on! 

Zb, cute that dh is being protective!! Don't worry, your boobs will have colostrum in there. And baby will know how to get it out!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Coco, those are classic anxiety dreams! Am sure you will be fine! Hope all is well with you!
Fairyx


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, of course they'll magically produce collostrum/milk. Don't be discouraged if it doesn't happen straight away though. I had nearly no collostrum for 3 days and then all of a sudden loads of collostrum/milk mix from day 4 I think. It's normal to not have much collostrum anyway but we're talking literally next to nothing, maybe 5ml a day or so. In our case we ended up topping her up with formula. And as much as I hated it at the time, I think I'd do that a lot more readily if the same situation came up next time. I kept expressing (or rather trying) the whole time though as well as trying to latch her on and once my milk came in she had that. My point though is that all the research and guidelines about not giving them any formula or bottles are useful to know but if you're in a really tough spot it's worth remembering that some formula does NOT mean the end of breastfeeding, as long as you keep working on your supply. I could have saved us a lot of stress if I hadn't been quite so anxious about the whole thing. 
Also, I'm sure I've said it before, but it's a really good idea to find out where to turn for breastfeeding advice now. I'm sorry if I'm preaching but I can't tell you what I wouldn't give to re-do that first week knowing what I know now. Fairy and Coco, if you don't know already, find out contact details for your local NCT breastfeeding advisor. Mine was the single most useful person I talked to during our struggles and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have got through it without her. Zb, I don't know about support in the US other than La Leche League but I hear they're amazing, too. I don't mean to scare you or suggest you will have trouble but if you do, get support! In almost all cases it seems to be a week or two of difficulty and then it's fine (or at least much better). I've spoken to lots of people, many of which gave up at some point, but I'm yet to meet someone who stuck with it and failed to succeed eventually. It can be tricky at first but it's so worth sticking with!


----------



## carbafe

Lill I hope you and your girlie are OK and she stays put for a little longer.

ZB5 I didn't have any symptoms really. I didn't sleep too well for a couple of nights before he was born (although hadn't been sleeping that well by that point anyway) and had a dull pain in my back the day before but I just thought they were both down to being huge and pregnant :D About 3pm the day before he was born I had a trickle of water and at about 7.30pm light contractions started and he was born at 3.27am so it all happened in the space of about 12 hours !

Fairy hope fluid stays steady. 18 days !!!!!!!!!

Amy how lovely that your getting smiley playtime :) I find the best time to express is at night or early morning feeds. I now do it while I feed on the otherside. There will always be enough for H as you will keep producing plus she will get the thicker milk if you have expressed for a while. (Or you can do it the other way and express some hind milk when you swap her to the 2nd side)

Membas how our babies are growing ! I am doing purées with Luke but want to incorporate a bit of BLW as well. I am going to try and do it at lunch time. I gave him some carrot sticks last night and he gave them a good gum and broke some bits off. After a good amount of mushing he eventually pushed them out of his mouth but seemed to enjoy it :)

Coco hope you are doing well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Amyg!! The voice of experience!!
It's an nct counsellor who got me the info on expressing from 36 weeks! Midwives/diabetes team haven't said a word! So yesn definitely a great souce of support! 
I so badly want to get bf established asap when baby girl gets here. 
Off to bed. Here's hoping for a comfy night!!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

They keep telling me there is a lactation consultant at the hospital to consult with after birth. I think I also have the contact information from the instructor for my breastfeeding class, I should put that info somewhere important! I really need to organize my paperwork...

My mom is visiting for a few days so I have been quizzing her on her births (me and my sister) and it seems she had no symptoms with either of us, in both cases her water broke spontaneously. With me it only trickled, labor didn't start, and she had to be induced. With my sister it gushed, labor started, and my sis arrived several hours later. Sooo, maybe I shouldn't be expecting any signs but my water will spontaneously break?

Amyg, it is good to hear that formula supplementation wasn't all bad. That is something they didn't discuss in breastfeeding class or in the infant care part of childbirth class. If I'm not producing a lot of colostrum or milk I'll just make sure we keep trying...


----------



## Amygdala

Well, I guess it's not discussed because it's easier to establish breastfeeding without supplementing (no risk of nipple confusion etc). But what I found I wasn't told before is that it's just not that black and white. Sure, just trying breast until it work would be ideal. But sometimes something comes up, eg low milk, that gets you very stressed and makes it so much harder to stick with it all. Being hardline about things then will likely make you more stressed and after probably several days without sleep that's not productive. 
I guess my message is that there's more than one way of getting there. Don't beat yourself up over having to take detours. As long as you keep trying to latch and express for supply you will get there in the end. 
(Really hoping that none of you will need any of this advice, it's just that it would have saved me a lot of stress and heartache at the time. At one point I was so worried about breastfeeding that I was scared they'd call social services and have her taken away! Funny now but after 4 nearly entirely sleepless nights or days I actually believed it.)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Amyg, I will definately get in touch with them because it's something that is very important to me.


----------



## Fairybabe

1 day of work to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEHAW.

16 days to 38 weeks. 5 days til my appt where hopefully i'll get some dates for things to happen.

Question for the UK girls: are any of you just melting in this heat?????? I am way too hot! And it's gonna be 28degC here tomorrow!! That's just crazy for end of sept start of oct. It's making sleeping really hard too. Soooo not happy. 

I'm really happy too cos i emailed our hospital's infant feeding co-ordinator asking for support re me expressing from 36 weeks and bringing frozen supplies to hosp with us. Anyway, i got a really positive response and asked for a copy of the leaflet i have from a london hosp, as they want to implement a similar policy here. So that's excellent news. 

Hope everyone is good. ZB, hanging in there?

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Yeah it's nice n all but I WANT AUTUMN!
Glad you can finally chill out at home for a bit. Hope you have a nice last day at work.

..Here's my 23 week bump! :)
 



Attached Files:







23 wks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## membas#1

way cute bump!!


----------



## lilmackate

Great bump!! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Looking good coco!! That's a lovely bump you got going there!

Currently on pleasantly cool train drinking an iced decaff latte and admiring the scenery on my way to last working day. Sooo glad I decided not to drive. Much more relaxing!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, hope you have a great last day and are looking forward to your well deserved mat leave!

And Coco, what a lovely bump you have! Enjoy it!


----------



## Coco14

Fairy that sounds really nice.

Thanks guys, it's wierd, it's a proper bump now!


----------



## zb5

Nice bump coco!!

Fairy, enjoy your last day of work.

I am still hanging around, still pregnant... the weather has actually just started to get cool and fall-like here, I love it! Very very wet though, lots of rain and humidity. Oh well.

One of my closest friends (known her for 16 years) is having her 12 week scan right now, I can't wait to hear everything is okay! And whether or not she's having twins. :)


----------



## membas#1

happy last day fairy :) 

O is 6 months today--her half birthday! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Happy Half-Birthday Olivia!

:flower:​


----------



## carbafe

O fairy happy maternity leave!
And happy half birthday olivia :)
Coco lovely bump very toned looking!

I am really enjoying the bonus summer weather we are having even though the cold weather was getting me excited about chrisrmas(I have been in the santas grotto section :) )
Poor luke was so hot with his bandages on so today I just our a long sleeved vest and nappy on him and we played outside in his sun tent. It is crazy because I had his new snow suit on him last week!


----------



## membas#1

that's quite a change in the weather it sounds like. i've seen lots of BnB complaints about the weather...what's the temp, is it super hot?

we were 71F today...just about perfect and we'll be 52F tonight. We won't get into the 70's much anymore...it'll be high 60's for October and then will slowly drop..our winter average is about 50F in the daytime with rain every day..and then nighttime temps are about 30's with more rain every night. rainy season will be here soon...


----------



## Amygdala

The weather over here is weird! It's nice though, H's first glimpse of summer. :) Can't tell you in Fahrenheit (being European and still working in Celsius, Kilometres and Litres :D) but I reckon it's been about 25 Celsius which for here really is summer. I have to say though, I find it much easier to dress H for colder weather. At the moment I constantly worry that she's hot or cold. 

Carbafe, how are Luke's bandages going? Do you have any idea how long he's going to have to have them?


----------



## membas#1

okay so that's about 77F...sounds lovely to me :) i love 70's and 80's weather...but that's because where my family lives and what i grew up with the summers were about 37Celcius or higher! 

cooler weather is much easier for babies..O spent the last 2 weeks wearing nothing but her diaper as we were in the mid 80's so about 30C, but we didn't start doing that til she was older, around 5 months...today she wore a short sleeve onesie and a pair of long pant overalls..it was about perfect for being outside etc...by late in the day she as just in a onesie.


----------



## Fairybabe

25 degC. Amyg? Not here! Nearer 30!!! Melting.

Carbafe, are the bandages helping Luke's skin? 

Can't believe O is 6months membas! Where has time gone? 

Zb, welcome to October! The month our babies WILL be born!!! 

Coco, it's weird sometimes with bumps, sometimes they feel huge, othertimes not. Gonna be weird not to have one once she's here!

Last day was v busy and long. But was given some lovely gifts and it feels great to have finished! Won't really hit me til next week I guess. Still have some admin to do here at home but that's all. 

Right, dh has just taken the dogs out to run them before the heat builds, so I am gonna have a doze!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

It is much cooler again here today about 16 and due to rain soon (Although looking at the weather forecast I think England are still getting the hot weather) I think last week it was about 10 and we had very heavy rain ! So mad fluctuations ! 

The wraps are really helping Lukes skin. His arms and legs are so soft and he now only has some very small patches on red skin on them. His face is looking much better but isn't as clear as his body as you can't wrap that the same plus teething and drooling make it worse. I think this is our 3rd week doing it and we are starting to scale back how much he gets on. We should slowly be able to reduce everything until he is just getting moisturised maybe within another couple of weeks. And then the hope is it stays calm for a bit. It will flare again say if he is teething badly or gets a cold etc but we will then up his creams for a bit and hopefully get it calmed quickly. As I have all the stuff at home it means he should never get to the stage where his skin is raw and weeping again.

OO and I am not sure if I mentioned this already but he hadn't been putting on much weight and the consultant said it was down to the inflammation well when I got him weighed last week his weight has shot back up again after having his wraps on for 2 weeks :dance: He had dropped to 9 % from 25% but in 2 weeks he jumped back to about 24% :dance: so I am very pleased about that. Didn't get him weighed this week but hopefully all will look good again next week. DH family are all small and my family are all average to small height etc so think he always will be a smaller baby. He was born 25% and crept up to about 40% for a wee while and back to 25% so I will be very happy if he stays back at 25th !


----------



## membas#1

nice weight gain luke!


----------



## zb5

carbafe, that is great that his skin is getting better with the bandages! How often do you give him baths? Just curious as I know a lot of people give daily baths, but our childbirth instructor recommended only a couple times a week to avoid drying out their skin. So I was wondering with really dry skin if you would want to bathe him even less. I don't think babies really get body odor like adults so I don't see why you would need to bathe them every day unless they like it, or if they make messes all over themselves... so I'm still not sure how much we'll bathe baby when he arrives. :shrug:

Well, today's my birthday! So I've just gotta get through today without having a baby, and I won't have to share a birthday. :) Still no signs of impending labor or anything. Yesterday I had walking, sex, AND nipple stimulation, and still no signs. :haha: He still seems to have lots of room to wiggle around, so I guess he's just in no hurry. :shrug:

It is getting awfully close, kind of frightening thinking we WILL have a baby this month. Definitely in the next 3 weeks, probably significantly less! Eek! But exciting, I can't wait to see what he looks like in person. :)

The weather here is horrible today! Good for staying inside and drinking hot cocoa. It's raining and about 50F (10C ish?). Good thing being pregnant keeps me pretty warm all the time. I packed 4 different outfits to bring baby home in depending on his size and the weather. Our favorite is the 0-3 month size sleep n play, so hopefully he's not too small and it's not too warm out when the time comes. :)


----------



## membas#1

happy birthday zb!!!!

we bathe olivia daily as part of bedtime routine, but we use 100% coconut oil in her bath so no dry skin. we shall see how we do this winter as dry skin is always worse--we will cut back if we have to


----------



## carbafe

We bath Luke daily but he has Oilatum in his bath which is creamy and makes his skin very silky. When he was very small we bathed him every 2nd day but he would get sick and milk trapped in his neck and it got to the stage where on the 2nd day he smelt a bit yucky :) So we upped it to every night.

Like Membas said it is good because it becomes part of their bedtime routine as they get bigger so it is better having it every day then. Also Luke LOVES having a bath now. He splashes and laughs and even if he is in a grump before he goes in he is always so happy in his bath ! As soon as he comes out he gets all of his creams on.

When LO is small you will get away with less baths but might need to increase them as they get older. Just see what you feel. Also sometimes if you have had a poo explosion it is nice to be able to give them a good was in the bath so you know they are all clean.


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy birthday zb!! Hope you and dh had a nice celebration!


----------



## membas#1

also on the bath front--Olivia was colicky always from 6-9pm, so we started a bath routine around 7pm to help break that up cuz as carbafe said...they are happy in the bath even if they are grumpy before and after! back when she was really small and colicky we spent very long baths together in the evening--nursing, snoozing etc...all in the bath. she would fall asleep/eat/just chill out after screaming for an hour for reasons unknown to us. i always hated to get out of the bath because it sometimes meant the screaming would start again, but i couldn't very well live in the bath tub :)


----------



## carbafe

Zb. Sorry just realised I forgot to say happy birthday! I take it it was one of you more chilled out birthdays considering your condition? :) no all night partying??


----------



## zb5

lol, yes, very chilled out birthday! I went out for coffee with 2 friends and then DH and I went out for dinner. He was supposed to bake me a cake too, but since I was out with the car he didn't get to go to the store... anyway, there's still more than 2 hours left in my birthday so I hope I will get my cake before midnight!

Thanks for the advice about baths. I guess we'll just see if baby has issues with dry skin or not, and then if he likes the bath. If he loves the bath, I guess we will be taking lots of baths! :)


----------



## membas#1

i really recommend taking the bath with LO...we tried the baby tub thing and she did okay with it but she always got so mellow with mom in the tub with her, and occasionally dad. warmer water than what you would expect and deep water...it's like mommy's womb all over again and mommy in the tub with baby--they just go zen :) at least O always did.


----------



## zb5

membas, that sounds really nice. I've been wanting to take baths more recently anyways. Good incentive to keep the bathtub clean!


----------



## Coco14

Happy Birthday ZB :)

Aww I'm looking forward to bath with with baby now!


----------



## zb5

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I officially won't have to share my birthday! :)

Well, I've been having a bit more mucus than usual since yesterday, and this morning there was a bit of blood in it. I'm not sure it's enough to call it a bloody show, but I'm getting excited and nervous just in case! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh zb it's a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, glad you had a nice birthday and that you get to keep it to yourself. ;) Sounds like it won't be too much longer though, very very excited for you! :happydance: Get walking up and down those stairs! Sideways if you mean business! :haha:

Re baths we do the same as Membas, except so far they've been daddy and baby baths since I haven't felt comfortable yet after delivery. I did have my first bath yesterday though (baby-free) and it was lovely, so maybe we'll alternate from now on. 

Baby H is 6 weeks today and celebrated by sleeping a whoping 6 hours 17 minutes in one go! :happydance: DH and I also had a little celebration of our own and it feels so good to be back to normal on that front. It's definitely different but, at least on my side, in a good way. He seemed to be enjoying himself too, so that's a load off my mind. I'd been quite worried about the possibility of pain or of things not being the same, so I'm pleased to report that all is well. Bring on normality!


----------



## Coco14

Can't believe she's 6 weeks already Amyg! and good to hear about your celebrations! 6 weeks!! That gives me hope!


----------



## zb5

Happy 6 week birthday Helena! What a good sleeper! And good for you and DH and your own special celebration. :winkwink: Glad to hear everything went well.

I think I will be doing some walking today. We are also finally putting up the decals in the nursery, yay! I'm excited but not in too much of a hurry for him to come. I don't want to get my expectations up too much or I know I'll just get really frustrated waiting. I'm having some contractions, but I was having those for months (B-H I suppose). They're just feeling slightly crampier now. But all in all, I'm comfortable and imagine this could go on for a long time before anything really happens. We'll see!


----------



## Fairybabe

Great to hear how good things are amyg, in all departments!


----------



## membas#1

amy, glad things are going well :flower: happy 6 weeks :)

zb, hope things start happening for you soon--contractions are a good sign! 

argh i just caught up on all the reading and now forgot what i read. just in a hurry pumping at work (nothing like having to pump in a hurry not like you can make it come out any quicker :dohh:)

anyhow, hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Isabel209

Hi ladies, i miscarried my baby at 8 weeks the past month and straight after i got my af, i started bd&#8217;ing again. I am around 7 days past ovulation and my nipples are sore and tender. Could it be a sign of pregnancy? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## zb5

I'm so sorry to hear that Isabel... :hugs: I'm really not sure, I would just wait and take a test.

AFM, I'm still here! No baby yet... I guess he's happy to stay in there and keep me wondering. I don't mind except that it's nervewracking knowing it could happen any time and I don't know when, and it makes it hard to plan things with friends. I keep thinking I will have to bail at any minute. :shrug:


----------



## Coco14

I'm so sorry for you Isabel :hugs: It could be but could also be early AF signs. Wishing you luck.

Aw ZB I can imagine you must be on edge. :coffee:


----------



## Isabel209

Hi coco14, i never had sore nipples this early before my AF! Plus i have a terrible headache.. i really hope that it could happen this time as i am realllllly IMPATIENT!!!


----------



## lilmackate

So very sorry to hear this Isabel. :( :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Isabel, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's a truly awful thing to happen. Having been there twice I know how it can help to ttc straight away again. Re your questions, well, it could mean positive news on the way. You are incredibly fertile after mc apparently. Equally, don't forget your body has had a whole raft of hormones go up and then down so the first few cycles can be diff to what they were before. So I guess it's wait a few days then test, or wait and see if af stays away. Good luck!
And don't lose hope. There's 3 of us in this group who have gone through this and now we are all preg or have had a baby.
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb I can imagine you are on tenterhooks! I say make your plans, that way he's guaranteed to show up!!

Well ladies, I now have an official plan of action! Had my 36wk scan yesterday. Baby current weight estimate 5lb12. Amniotic fluid increased! Hurrah! Soooooooo, 1st sweep booked for fri 14th oct. 2nd sweep on mon 17th. If no joy, then induction starts weds 19th. That's all soooooooooooo close!! Single digits til 1st sweep!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

So close Fairy! So exciting!


----------



## membas#1

yay for plans fairy! wont' be long!
zb, things will definitely be happening soon! are you going to talk induction if you are late or just wait it out as long as you can? i hope you don't have to wait long!

isobel :hugs: sorry for your loss :hugs:

afm--we have a tooth! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

I know Coco! So close is scary/exciting! Really a bit scared about the sweep.

Membas! A tooth!! Clever O! Makes her sound so grown up! Awwww.


----------



## zb5

Wow Fairy, very exciting! I wonder if I should ask for a sweep at my next appt. My midwives are pretty hands off, which is nice, so they haven't checked my cervix in weeks and haven't offered a sweep. They said if I go overdue they can either induce at 41 weeks, or induce at 42 weeks, but with extra tests between 41-42 weeks to make sure everything's okay. That seems very reasonable to me so I'm not feeling too pressured. Hope he comes before 41 weeks so I don't have to worry about it. :)

I've made plans for the evening to take the metro into the city and meet up with two guy friends (old friends from work). That would be the absolutely most inconvenient and awkward place for my water to break, so maybe it will happen! :haha:

membas - wow, a tooth! Seems like that happened without much fuss either. Good job O!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy! YAY I hope the first sweep works... :) that's so awesome!


----------



## carbafe

isobel sorry to hear that :hugs: I never got tingling in my nipples sorry .

ZB5 I remember that feeling not sure if you should make plans and then thinking I could be sitting with nothing to do for 3 weeks. Hope it is soon but not on the metro.

Fairy !!! So exciting that you know she will be here within 2 weeks !

Lil you too soon ! 3 babies all at once !

Membas did O have a hard time with the tooth or did it just appear ??


----------



## membas#1

the tooth just appeared. she's always been a chewer and a drooler but i was expecting irritable/feverish/tender gums etc...we really didnt' get much of anything...maybe she was crankier but i put that down to lack of napping which can be due to teething but nothing like i have heard others stories. it's just barely broken through--i can see it when she smiles but didnt notice it yesterday..dh found it when she was chewing his finger this mornign at her 6 month check so the doctor confirmed while we were having her check...

ETA she's been wearing a teething necklace since 3 months old..perhaps it helped, not sure


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations on your first tooth Olivia! Glad to hear that is hasn't cased much bother, hope the others follow suit. 

Zb, I so remember that feeling of not knowing when it's gonna happen. But making plans is probably the best way to deal with it. At the end, I had plans every day. And remember lots of walking and sex. ;) Everything else is gimmicks I think. Oh and sitting on chairs/gym balls rather than low sofas apparently helps baby move down and in the right way. 

Fairy, so exciting that you have dates! Try not to worry too much about the sweep. I think a lot of it is how well you manage to relax. I had two. The first one was quite uncomfortable, the second one they had to tell me about afterwards as I couldn't tell it was being done during an examination. Either way though, they're really quick. My first sweep was Friday and H was here Monday morning, so I think for me they worked (thouh could have been coincidence of course). Will be crossing my fingers for you!

Lilmac, how are you and Trinity holding up? Is she staying put for now? Hope you're well and not having too much to worry about. 

Isabel, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I had a mc last year, at 8 weeks too but discovered at 12. Like Fairy said, I know how much ttc again can help. But try to not get too obsessed (I know, easier said than done). I had two cycles between my mmc and getting pregnant again and both times I had all the symptoms in the book. I would have bet anything I was pregnant but wasn't. I'm not saying this to discourage you, just saying don't get your hopes up too high. Hopefully you are, but if you aren't it'll happen next cycle or the one after that. :hugs:

H and I have baby clinic and my 6 weeks check-up today. Can't wait to see how much she's grown. She looks huuuge to me these days but we'll see. If she's settled I'm taking her to her first public lecture tonight. :D
I'm glad that she's the only baby her age in this thread. That way I can tell you that she's now pretty regular at feeding only once a night and don't have to worry about upsetting others whose newborns feed every 2 hours. It's such a minefield this "sharing experiences" business. :D Anyway, one night feed!! She'll eat anywhere between 9 and 10:30, then again around 4 and around 7. I'm so grateful! Not taking it for granted though, just enjoying it while it lasts. :)


----------



## lilmackate

Woke up to contractions about an hour ago they are still coming about every7 min but they are still mild. My doctor said he wouldn't stop it if I go into labor at this point... after 5 days of BH I really hope this is the real thing but only time will tell (probably more BH lol) I am so done though... if it weren't for all the contractions Id be fine and dandy but these suckers...well they suck! rofl!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my god Lilmack!!!!!!! Sounds like your baby girl is on her way!!! She's only a few days away from being officially cooked so i can see why the doc says he won't prevent it happening! 

Wishing you the safest and easiest of labours! Can't wait to see the pics of Trinity when she safely lands!

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Amyg it's great that H only feeds once in the night!! What's your secret? Don't worry about baby comparison, i think we all know on here that each of our little bundles will be so different and that there are no rules! 
Hope the health check went well. I'll be interested to see how much growing 6 weeks brings! 
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

LILMAC!!! All the best for the birth if this is actually it! Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl. Hope it goes smoothly for you!

Checkup was fine, thanks Fairy! Been cleared for sex and exercise. :thumbup: Baby H is doing well though, 4960g now, exactly a kilo more than when she was born (think "bag of sugar" :haha:). And she's 58cm already! She's still going down the percentiles - born at 91st for weight and length and is now around 75th - but apparently that's normal for a breastfed baby. Now we're waiting for her appointment for her 8 week check and first vaccinations.


----------



## membas#1

Lil that's very exciting! do keep us posted (if you can). hey do you want me to send you my phone number so you can text me and i'll notify the ladies...or do you want to just notify us when you feel like it? no pressure, whatever you want!

Fairy--what amy said on the sweeps. they are quick, the first one is probably the one you'll feel most, and i've heard that they usually work after a 2nd or 3rd. not that the first can't work...it can, but i've read more success with a 2nd one. i had 3...never felt the 2nd and felt the 3rd slightly--the 1st i just held DH's hand and it was over...i was only about 1 cm dilated at the time. at the 3rd sweep i was 4cm dilated. went into labor 36 hours later or so.

amy--i never felt like on this thread we needed to worry too much about comparisons, and i'm sure other ladies feel the same. carbafe and i are pretty close in baby's age and i have never read any comparison type stuff in her posts, as i hope she hasn't in mine. i just really like knowing what individual babies are up to! :) like olivia is keeping me up half the night right now with night nursing, wanting to crawl in her sleep etc...but i like reading that H is treating you well at night and it makes me fondly remember when O was only waking at 12 and 4 :haha: all babies are different...all stories and updates welcome! :)


----------



## carbafe

OOO Lil exciting ! Although if your little lady decided to hang on for a few days that would be good too (Not to long :) )

Membas I have never felt a 'comparison' I like hearing what O is doing as it is amazing how they all do things at different ages and nice to hear experiences. I have found with friends that one baby might be good at say crawling and another at sitting etc I think they just like to master one skill really well at a time and it just depends what they fancy doing :) 

Also I have found things like sleep have gone in cycles of good and bad so would never get 'smug' about it :haha:

I am always pleased to hear when LO's are being good to their mummys though so Amy long may it continue !


----------



## membas#1

definitely sleep goes in cycles! but when O is being a good little sleeper i tell the world :haha: haven't gotten to shout that from the rooftops lately little stinker! :haha: it's all good...all this night nursing is keeping my supply up for day pumping.

she took 13 oz :shock: today while i was at work...and i fed her at lunch and on and off for 2 hours this morning! she took 7 oz BEFORE 10:30am (i left at 8am) and then 2 more around 1:00 and 4 more around 230, and then she came to see me and got a snack around 3:30...:shock: hungry little monster. that's unusual...wonder if we are hitting a growth spurt...she normally sees me at lunch and then otherwise takes about 8-10 oz. i didn't even have 13 oz of fresh milk for her..she got 3 oz frozen and then i gave 4 oz from my morning work pump to today's feedings...which means i'm short for tomorrow and will have to pump tonight. ugh. this is defnitely hard to keep up with!

sorry for the rant...gonna go text Lil my phone number now so she can update us. she said in her email to me that ctx have not slowed or gotten any less...she thinks things are gonna happen in the next day or sooner! go lil go! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, sounds like O is a hungry little lady these days. :D good to hear that expressing works for you though and your supply is keeping up. And "crawling in her sleep" made me laugh, waking DH and giving H (who's currently nursing) a fright. :haha:

Lil, all the best for the next wee while! We'll all be thinking of you and eagerly awaiting news!

Over here, things are busy but exciting these days. Last night, H went to her first lecture and slept through the whole thing, just like mummy in her undergrad days. :haha: Today we're off to stay with DH's parents for the weekend, where LO will meet her aunt from England for the first time. On top of that SIL is bringing her new man, so DH and I are curious too. :D I've also just sent off for H's first passport and booked her first flights to Germany for December. My friend with the 9 week old baby is getting married. :happydance: I can't wait for the kids to meet and to see her LO. We're really close and it's so weird to never have met her baby yet. So I'm counting the days already.


----------



## Coco14

Oh my golly Lilmack!! I can't wait to hear everything. I hope all is going well.

Have a great weekend Amy :)

Had another 'funny turn' on the bus yesterday! I just get overheated and feel like I'm going to vomit and pass out and my eyesight goes funny. But it was really bad yesterday and not nice when I'm on my own. It was like I was on drugs and took a while to go :/ It's obviously my low blood pressure but I shall mention it to my midwife on Monday anyway. Get to hear the HB again!


----------



## lilmackate

welp no baby yet.... she is playing games with my uterus I do think it is coming and I really don't think I will make 40 weeks but the contractions never grew in strength and the come like 4 an hour now they were coming like 8 an hour so who knows.... a week ago when I went in they were every2-3 min but only lasting 40 seconds I was only 2D and 80E then but I wouldn't be surprised if I have dilated more from all of these dumb contractions lol they really are making me super grumpy!!!!! :) all is well though I just am ready to be done since this last week has wore me out.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw lilmack, how frustrating! Your girl is keeping you guessing! Hope the contractions aren't tiring you out too much though. Can you rest at all?

Coco, those funny turns don't sound fun either. Defo tell your midwife, cos it might b a touch of anaemia too?

Amyg! Have fun with the inlaws this weekend! Sounds like a nice social time lined up.

Membas O is definitely a hungry lass! Do you find you have to eat loads more too to keep up milk supply?

Carbafe so glad luke's bandages have been working, big relief all around.

Well, officially 37weeks here today!!! Cooked!! I've been way uncomfortable this last week, pelvic pain, crampiness, probs sleepin, lots more braxtonhicks. So am secretly glad I won't be lumbering all the way to 42 weeks!! (Gotta be an up side!!). I have my flu shot today. Wasn't too keen, but right now I qualify on 2 fronts, being preggo and diabetic, so better play it safe, especially as dh is more likely to bring bugs home workin with kids. As someone said, I may not be preggers much longer but flu with a newborn would be hell. 
Thanks amyg and membas for the reassurance re the sweep. DH is totally convinced that the 1st sweep will work on fri afternoon as on sat afternoon there is a huge football match he wants to watch, so he just knows I'll go into labour! Hehehe.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

fairy some days i'm really hungry but i feel like that has mostly settled down from the first few months...i would have to snack all the time then! but she was feeding every 2 hours or more then...now she doesnt' feed quite that often, even though some days it's still every 3-4 hours. i do get to feeling funny if i pump or feed her and i'm too hungry...i get dizzy...but i don't feel like i'm eating too much more than normal these days--except for work related stress...i tend to eat more when i'm stressed out :( trying not to though!


----------



## membas#1

happy fully cooked day fairy!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Girls, any of the rest of you turn into a moody, grumpy, miserable, trarful hormonal disaster zone at this stage??? 
Tell me it's not just me!!!
Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

it's not just you :) hormones are really changing now at the end...that topped with just the emotional/fears/hopes/life is about to change drastically kind of process...it's all part of it :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies, I had my baby! not on the metro, but not long afterwards actually. :haha:

Silas Orion was born on Oct. 6 (3 days early) at 7:54am after 6 hours of labor, and weighed in at 9 lbs even, 20in long and practically perfect. All the pics are on DH's phone and he is 100x cuter in person anyway, but I'll post pics soon.

Thinking of you all and esp. Amygdala's advice, as establishing breastfeeding is hard. My milk is coming in though so today is already much better than yesterday. More later!


----------



## membas#1

WOW :happydance: congrats ZB!!! can't wait to hear more! sounds like you had a realtively quick labor and delivery. Congrats again!!! Great name!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Wonderful ZB!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow Zb!!!! Many many congrats to you!! Wonderful news!! Can't wait to hear more/ see the pics! 
Welcome Silas!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

:happydance: Congratulations Zb5 and welcome to the world baby Silas :happydance:

What a cool name :D I wan't sure how you would pronounce it but google has come to the rescue :haha: I like it and google is also telling me it means forest or trees which I like a lot !

I hope you get some good support with the BF an remember Amy from just a few weeks ago and how well she is doing now. I hope it helps to know that none of us had an easy time and I hope things progress quickly but feel free to ask anything in the meantime ! :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

carbafe said:


> OOO Lil exciting ! Although if your little lady decided to hang on for a few days that would be good too (Not to long :) )
> 
> Membas I have never felt a 'comparison' I like hearing what O is doing as it is amazing how they all do things at different ages and nice to hear experiences. I have found with friends that one baby might be good at say crawling and another at sitting etc I think they just like to master one skill really well at a time and it just depends what they fancy doing :)
> 
> Also I have found things like sleep have gone in cycles of good and bad so would never get 'smug' about it :haha:
> 
> I am always pleased to hear when LO's are being good to their mummys though so Amy long may it continue !

Just re read this and realised it might sound like I thought amy was being Smug ! Amy go ahead and shout about good sleeping !!! (Just not to loud in case you wake the baby :haha:)


----------



## Coco14

WOW! Congratulations ZB :D cool name. Glad to hear all is well. xx


----------



## Coco14

Midwife app this morning. All good. She said that my BP and urine is fine so must be just getting too hot and dehydrated. Recorded the HB!
Didn't leave very happy though when I asked about antenatal classes she said to ask at reception which I did to hear 'oooh they started last week'!! So annoyed that I wasn't given any info since my last midwife app was at 16 weeks. So anyway the lady who does the classes came along and reluctantly said I could join! So missed the 1st one :/ not sure whether I am to take the OH...


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my goodness zb, CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a cool name and a good weight too! How did the birth itself go? Sounds like it was quite quick in the end. I hope you're finding your feet with breastfeeding already but if you aren't just yet, don't be discouraged. It will get easier and before you know it you won't even remember why it was ever an issue. And now I can't wait to see pictures!

Fairy, Lilmac, how are you holding up? Fairy, being a hormonal mess is perfectly normal and justified. Not long now!

Coco, glad to hear all is well. We missed NHS classes too, as they rescheduled 2 of our 4 classes for AFTER H was born. Very helpful... My beat advice is to splash out on an NCT course. Way way better information and a good way to meet fellow mums and dads. Oh and yes, take OH to classes!

Carbafe, I didn't think you were calling me smug! In fact I completely agree, I'm enjoying it while it lasts, definitely under no illusion that this is it until she moves out now. :haha: Having said that, we do seem to be on a lucky streak. Been having 5+ hours for the last few nights now. Last night we had a record 8.5 hours between feeds, 8 of them asleep! :D Of course now I'm worried whether she should go that long without food already. You can't win. :D


----------



## membas#1

let her go Amy :) sleep while you can and enjoy those 8 hours when they happen. as long as she's thriving and putting on weight...let them sleep :) that as my philosophy...we got a 10 hour night when she was 10 weeks old and i was just constantly waking up to check on her...it was nerve wracking! :haha: now i'd kill for a 10 hour stretch :rofl: oh well..such is life.


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies, here's a picture of Silas at 4 days old! :)

I put my birth story in my journal too, and wow it turned out a lot longer than I thought! I started it during a nursing session to keep myself awake, because when I fall asleep during nursing so does Silas and then he doesn't eat enough and gets hungry again 45 minutes later... :wacko:

I am inspired by all of your babies that go longer than an hour or two of sleep at a time at this point! :)
 



Attached Files:







P1050040copy.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilmackate

He is so very beautiful!


----------



## Coco14

Aww Silas is so cute!


----------



## Isabel209

My af is suppose to come visit me in 2 or 3 days.... when should i test? I am so unpatient &#61516; got a headache, my breasts a bit tender but these could be signs of af... &#61516;since i had my miscarriage in september, i really feel upset and its like its never going to happen again... anyone got pregnant fast after a miscarriage? Any experiences to share?


----------



## Coco14

Can't advise you I'm afraid but I would say just wait for AF and expect it. You have gotten pregnant so you know it can happen for you :)


----------



## Fairybabe

ZB, really good to read your birth story, thanks for sharing. 

Isabel, there's no easy way through the emotional pain of miscarriage. It sucks. Truly it does. The one thing you can take from it is that you know you can conceive. Which i know is of little comfort at this point. I lost my first in the August, was pregnant again at begining of oct, but lost that one at end of Oct. From there I didn't then get pregnant until the Feb. The best advice i can give you is to focus on your physical and emotional wellbeing, the rest will take care of itself. So put your energy into eating well, taking some exercise, doing somethign stress relieving like acupuncture to help your body and emotions rebalance. And keeping have sex at the right time with your OH. And don't expect to suddenly feel better. Miscarriage is a bereavement. Bereavement takes time to handle. The prob is with first trimester miscarriage is that it's often a hidden bereavement from friends and family. So be kind to yourself and your OH, as he'll prob be feeling pretty useless right now too. After the two m/c i hit a massive low over the christmas period, i really thought i would lose my mind. That's when i sought help with acupuncture and it really helped me. As for testing, don't, until AF is late. 

Hope that helps. Hang in there.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

PS. Isabel, there's also a really helpful thread on here called TTC after a loss- race for the BFP. I found it helped to feel i wasn't the only one.


----------



## membas#1

zb! he's so lovely! can't wait to read your story too! thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Isabel209

Thanks a lot dear. You have been very encouraging... i know its very difficult to bereave.. but we have to learn how to cope with it. I am very sorry for your losses aswell. Sometimes we lose appetite for sex and we just dont BD on the right time!!! I dont like having sex when i am forced or because i know that i am in my fertile days.. sex has to be pleasurable!! Its so difficult sometimes... i am really not in the mood right now... so i might be waiting to test for nothing. Its so sad


----------



## lilmackate

Hey ladies I am super excited my friend took some maternity photos of me today I am putting them up in my journal now... :) come look!! YAY:flower:


----------



## Coco14

You look beautiful Lil :)

I've gotten massive!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmackate

Wow you have really popped!! :) so adorable!


----------



## membas#1

lovely bump!

and lil great pics!


----------



## zb5

Looking good Coco! Don't worry, you will get even more massive! :winkwink:


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 he is so adorable ! 

Lil I love your photos. Is your friend a photographer ? She has taken some really lovely shots ! I take it the contractions have stopped again ??

Coco wow bump is really starting to sprout ! I likes being big and bumpy over winter and wearng lovely big maternity jumpers all cosy and warm !

Fairy how are you feeling ? Is your first sweep on Friday ?

I forgot to say the other day but Saturday was Lukes half birthday :D He has celebrated by starting sitting on his own for 15-20 seconds at a time ! 

Here he is enjoying some toast (which seems to be his favourite finger food !)
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294793_10150317638381848_513146847_8354775_1095781522_a.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320804_10150317638681848_513146847_8354777_1470547582_n.jpg

Ooo also I am excited as we have booked a family photograph for next Saturday so looking forward to that !


----------



## Coco14

Cute photos carbafe.

I hope you are doing well ZB, just about to read your birth story!


----------



## Fairybabe

Great bump pic Coco! 

And Luke is so cute Carbafe!! Bet he sucks that toast to bits!

Yep, first sweep this fri, 4pm. Saw midwife today, baby is head down, but not engaged. Heartbeat good. Tummy measuring only 34cm tho. I think I have finally got to the stage where I am so uncomfy that I am just wanting her out!! Last night I had such bad lower back ache and barely spent 3hrs asleep!
I've spent so long thinking about labour that I just want to get on with it as I think the waiting is almost worse! 

Zb, glad you having a good day! Amyg, how's it going? 

Lilmack, any more signs of action?

Membas, how is 0 doing with blw? 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Hm so this weekend could be interesting Fairy! That sucks that you didn't get much sleep. I'm struggling already so not looking forward to the end in that respect.

I've got my 1st antenatal class in the morning. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, what a perfect bump! :thumbup:

And Carbafe, Luke is absolutely adorable! What a cutie!

Fairy, I think your backache sounds very promising indeed! I'm wondering whether things might move for you even before the sweep. Either way, your little girl is gonna be here really soon. :happydance:

H is doing well, thanks! Currently I'm trying to get her some vitamin D drops. The US ladies here will know what I'm talking about, the UK ladies might not. In lots of places (including the states and Germany), babies up to 1 year standardly receive 400iu of vit D3 a day. This is to prevent rickets and help build strong bones, as about 78% of babies don't get enough vit D through their food. Especially breastmilk tends to lack it. Having said all that, it's surprisingly difficult to get here. I'm looking for drops containing just vitamin D and a carrier oil, rather than pills which contain lots of other ingredients and usually other vitamins as well. Looks like the only option is to import it from the states or Germany. The funny thing is that vitamin d gets produced when exposed to sunlight, which is rarer up here than in Germany or large parts of the US. :shrug:


----------



## membas#1

fairy! good luck with your sweep! hope it kick starts things for you :)

carbafe--great pics! we like toast too :)

asm...BLW is going well with O. She's a little hungry baby these days-i'm trying to increase my milk supply but pumping is not the most effective at doing so...but i'm trying. O is doing her part by feeding all night :dohh: guess that's good for my supply. As for BLW and foods--she eats steamed veg (broccoli, carrots, sweet potato, white potato with butter, beans and peas). i have some beets for her to try but haven't steamed any yet. she also eats egg yolk, yogurt, steel cut oats, toast with butter (sucks the butter off :)) meats like ground beef, brown rice, and lots of avocado which tonight she actually ate a ton of. most of the stuff misses her mouth and ends up in the chair or on the floor...but it's okay. sometimes at the end of the meal when i know she's getting done i mush her food up and she takes handfuls and tries to get it in her mouth...she always pulls my hands to her after i mush her food some with my hands and she pulls my fingers into her mouth and sucks the food off...she sees food on my hands and shes grabbing for them and wanting whatever is on them--not exactly BLW but it's our version :) she's drinking water out of a shot glass with my help...that's very exciting for her. we aren't doing sippy cups just teaching her how to use a glass. so overall it's going well...she's beginning to ingest more and her poop is less runny and much thicker...and harder to clean off her bum :haha: tomorrow i hope she gets some beets! :)

hope all mamas, babies, and mamas to be are doing well :flower:


----------



## membas#1

amy--we haven't had O on any D drops but we probably will as winter is coming and she wont' see sun for 5 months. we have Carlson's D drops--basically D in a carrier oil. it's perfect. my friend would just put a drop on her nipple before feeds and baby took to it perfectly. i guess you could just put a drop in babies' mouth too. our drops are 2000IU per drop so i would probably need something less for O. might have to look at the store where DH works--he works in vitamins and supplements so we can get easily but we haven't done so or talked about it yet.


----------



## membas#1

a pic of O enjoying her avocado tonight...and wearing her new 9 month clothes her grandparents got her

oh and tooth #2 is on it's way--i can tell..hasn't broken thru yet but i think it will soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1012.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1010.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, Membas, Olivia gets cuter by the day as well! I love reading about all her new skills and experiences. Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying Helena being so little and I already hate how quickly she's growing. But I'm also ridiculously excited about all those adventures we've got to look forward to. And eating sounds like a blast. :D 
So far I'm undecided on whether to do BLW or purees. Maybe we'll even do a mixture of both. Also really undecided on the time, as there's now some evidence that starting at 4 rather than 6 months can help prevent gluten intollerances and those do run in her family. Guess we'll see what she wants in a few months. I love the shotglas idea btw, will have to copy that I think.


----------



## carbafe

Membas O is looking very cute in the photos. I really love your new profile pic as well :D

Amy we are doing a bit of both. Luke has baby rice with mushed fruit in the morning, then fingers foods for lunch (things like toast, steamed carrots, broccoli, pepper strips, mango, banana, pear, apple, baby rice cakes) and then for dinner he has a purée type meal so far I have only done veggies like sweet potato, carrot, squash, courgette etc in different combinations but I am going to try fish tomorrow night as we are having some for dinner :)

Luke really enjoys his finger food lunch but doesn't actually eat very much of it. He likes holding a spoon as well and will chew on it between me feeding him. I have started giving him a piece of fruit after his puree dinner as well so he still get the fun of playing with something. I am finding it works quite well for us. Luke has a sippy cup but I have free flow ones rather than the non spill type (I do have one which I may use when he is older and we have drinks out with us) You can also get something called a doidy cup which I might try when he is a little bigger.


----------



## carbafe

O yeah and the dermatologist mentioned to me that there is new research suggesting weaning at 4 months which has totally confused me as all I have heard from the health visitors and books is you must wait till 6 months and that people will say you can wean earlier but research has changed :wacko: I started Luke at 5 months and just went slowly to start with and waited till 2 days before he was 6 months to start finger foods (I introduced his lunch as the last meal after we had established breakfast and dinner)


----------



## lilmackate

Ok so TMI alert I wanted to check my cervix I have been trying for a while but I would weird out after finding it and not get an accurate reading lol last night I tried again.. and I found it and wow it is open I could get four finger tips in which I think is 4cm?? anyway I kept hitting something hard and I though What the heck is that then I started poking on it and it didn't take me long to realize that I was touching her HEAD!!! I could feel her head trough my vaginal wall.... I really couldn't believe it... it was amazing and creepy at the same time... lol


----------



## zb5

O and Luke are so cute!! I had not heard that about maybe starting solids at 4 months instead of 6. maybe we will do 5 and split the difference. :) We are not using vit D drops either... something to ask the pediatrician about i guess.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my goodness lilmack!! Sounds like it won't be long for you! I'm to scared to have a feel up there now! Not sure I'll reach tbh!!! I'm waiting to be told tomro at the sweep how my cervix is doing! Back ache has gone but definitely more tightenings and sense of somethin happening down there! Race you to the finish Lil!!!!! Hehhehehehe! 
Fairyx


----------



## zb5

I tried checking my cervix in the weeks before he was born... it was hard to reach and hard for me to tell what was going on really, but I did feel something hard and round that I figured was his head!


----------



## membas#1

did the same but never felt head..she was never engaged low enough prior to labor...but i remember finally finding my cervix and it did not feel the same as it had before! but i couldn't really tell much except it was 1-2 cm dilated...which was then confirmed by the doctor. this was around 37 weeks.


----------



## lilmackate

not fair fairy you are having a sweep lol surly you will win ;)


----------



## Coco14

Oh my gosh Lil! That's wierd!

Good luck today Fairy :)

I was wondering if any of you mamas had opted for vitamin K oral doses and not injection?


----------



## membas#1

we opted out of vit K completely but i drank more raspberry leaf tea and increased my intake of vit K foods in the weeks before birth. nettle tea is an even better source of vitamin K than RRLT but i didn't have any of that.


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies, 
Well, the good news is that since weds when baby wasn't engaged she is now 3/5 enghaged. But cervix only just startin to dilate so she couldn't do the sweep as no way was a finger getting up there yet! So bit disappointed really. Been sent home with instructions of curry and sex. Another one booked for monday. Cervix still 2cm long, so a bit effaced. I suppose it shows things are starting to happen. Just not fast enough for my liking. 

Coco, re vitK, my midwife said if you decide to have it, have the jab, not the oral dose. They can't tell how much an oral dose is absorbed by baby before being pooed or vomited out. So the decision is whether to have it at all. Hard decision. My consultant said the studies re links to leukaemia had been totally disproven. We have decided to go for it, purely as we have the gd and baby comin out poss before she would have naturally been ready to, and the earlier the baby, the greater the risk factor. 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that is great that she's starting to engage! But bummer about the dilation and sweep. I'm not sure how much any of these things really help but I recommend walking and EPO. Well, my midwives recommend EPO so I used it but who knows! Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, sorry there was no sweep. Personally I believe in lots of walking, bouncing on a gym ball and sex. My midwife suggested walking up and down stairs sideways for the hip action. I'm sure none of the other things hurt either though (with the exception of Castor oil but I don't assume you were gonna try that). Hope you get a sweep on Monday and that it works. 

Lil, DH felt H's head as well but could never tell about dilation. 4cm is awesome! You might beat Fairy yet. ;)

Coco, we went for oral K as we figured it's more instant than several oral doses and I'd assume in an acute case you'd want instant vit K. We were also worried that oral vitamins might upset her brand new digestive system. No idea if that's justified though. 

AFM, I think AF is returning. Bit bummed as I expected several months off seeing as I'm breastfeeding. But at least it gives me a chance to start charting again. We don't want another for at least 2 years or so but ultimately it wouldn't be a huge deal if I was to fall pregnant before then so we've decided against any hardcore contraception. No more hormones for me, at least until we're done having kids. I just wonder whether AF means anything for my hormone balance regarding breastfeeding? So far haven't noticed a change though. :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Amyg hope af stays away a bit longer! I am also hoping for several months off for good behaviour!

Yeah, v disappointed no sweep as it's one less chance to kickstart things naturally before induction weds. Just went out for lovely curry with dh. Been bouncing on the ball. Gonna bd in a bit! TMI: since the mw had a root around up there I've had some pink/brown stuff when I wipe after a wee. The last lot was quite slimey. Do you think it's just the soft cervix that has been disturbed or could it be something to do with the mucous plug?

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, it'll be part of your mucus plug coming away. And any "irritation" to the cervix will be a good thing at the moment as it'll help kick-start labour. Everything crossed you'll get there before Wednesday! But then even if you don't go naturally, it's not a huge deal. I understand wanting to avoid induction but plenty of women are induced and still have great births! :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

more than likely because she disturbed the cervix fairy but i'll hold out hopes that it's more related to dilation! get to :sex: and go crazy with it! :) and yep, you can also apply EPO directly or orally. some folks just put the gel cap up inside at night time and it dissolves...i think i always took it orally. but sex definitely will ripen the cervix! i'm convinced that's why i was 4cm dilated 50% effaced before she even dropped or before i ever had a single contraction...lots and lots of walking and :sex: 

amy--re: periods and AF...your milk supply can (and mine does) decrease during ovulation and AF. mine mostly is affected at AF and right before. its' not a huge decrease and i only notice cuz i pump at work. O never has an issue with it when she's nursing..but i always fret because i feel like even an ounce less over the course of the day is problematic. pumping for her food the next day and wanting to make sure i have enough each day is stressful...so around AF i'm always a bit more tuned in to what i'm pumping and it's a bit less but nothing too dramatic.

hope AF stays away for you--mine came back at 3 months boo.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks Membas! Not sure if it is AF now. If I had to bet my money would be on more pp bleeding. I'm slightly concerned by that because it had stopped for a good 2-3 weeks. Wondering whether to see the doctor on Monday and ask for a scan like they told me to if there was any more. I don't really want to because they tend to treat me like a hypochondriac whenever I ask for anything to be checked but on the other hand I really don't want to be taking chances with my fertility. Ach, I don't know. It's not much bleeding but I'm assuming it shouldn't be there unless its AF.


----------



## membas#1

actually some women will stop PP bleeding and then around 6-8 weeks it will start back up for a bit and it's not AF. i stopped PP bleeding within a few weeks but then i would randomly have some light 'flow' here and there for several weeks..some days nothing and i would think it was done..then it would show again for a bit. 

if you are concerned get it checked out and if it's heavy i would have it checked out...otherwise i would likely assume PP flow part 2 :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh can't wait for the joys of pp bleeding!!

Well, we did curry, sex, birthing ball, coffee etc last night. A few low down twinges at 4am but that's it. Gonna take some epo today too. Baby is definitely lower, bump has kind of gone flat iykwim. Bless my lovely dh, each time I got up last night to wee (every 90mins) he would call out is there anything happening?! Poor dh. He's gonna be asking for a while I fear! He's so excited to watch the manchester v liverpool match this afternoon. So.... Will we kick off then?? 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Rubbish about the sweep Fairy but I hope you are enjoying the ways of getting there! Good luck this weekend :)

Thanks for all your input about the vitamin K, there's so much to think about, such difficult decisions :s I just don't like the idea of putting so much more vitk than is necessary in my baby's body but don't want to risk not having it at all.

Was up early this morning having the piano taken away to be replaced with a huge oak table! I didn't want it to go but OH loves to entertain and have a nice looking dining area! I guess we're growing up!!

It's a beautiful October morning, off for a stroll on the moors now :) Have a good weekend all.


----------



## membas#1

*CONGRATS TO LIL!!! Baby Trinity arrived this morning at 945am today weighting 7lbs 15oz!*
:yipee: :yipee:

That's all the info I have via text just now

Congrats lil :flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow!!! Brilliant news Lil!! So pleased your baby girl is safely landed!

Welcome to the world Trinity!!

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Congratulations Lilmackate and welcome Trinity! Lil, I'm so pleased she's finally safely in your arms. You had such a long and tough journey and I'm sure this little girl will grow up so loved and cherished. All the best for you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Congrats lil! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!


----------



## lilmackate

Trinity Grace is here... birth story coming... it was natural and very painful :/ but anyways here is a picture!
 



Attached Files:







trinity bow.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## membas#1

aww she's a beauty Lil! can't wait to read your birth story when you have time of course :) many congrats again!


----------



## Fairybabe

What a great picture Lil! She looks so cuddly and adorable! All ready to be showered in kisses! Hope her big brothers are pleased! 

Nothin happening here. Keep getting period like cramps in lower pelvis but then they just vanish. Soooo hope cervix is progressing. If it weren't for the unnatural time scale of weds being induction day these would all be signs of my body gearing up for showtime nearer 40wks. She is soooo definitely engaged, her bum is a good 3-4" lower. Just hope that as cervix was starting to open on fri that it has done so enough by mon morn to actually do the sweep, give me some chance. My goodness, all those months of praying everything would stay shut and up and in and now here I am asking the opposite! Gotta laugh!

Hope all mums, babies and bumps (just me and you Coco for now!) Are having a good weekend!
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Lil, she is gorgeous!!! Love the bow as well. :D How are you finding being a new mum again? Does it get any easier with practise? I sympathise with the painful birth but YOU DID IT!!! And you forget the pain pretty quickly. Hope your recovery is easy and quick!

Fairy, it's ironic, isn't it? I'm still keeping everything crossed for you to go naturally. Oh, also useful, especially if you're too tired for walking: Long car trips! They definitely moved things along for me. Not comfortable but effective. :D 
If you don't go into labour by Tuesday though, I would say stop and try to relax/sleep as much as you can. I was trying to get things started so hard that by the time I was in active labour I was pretty exhausted. Afterwards I wished I'd spent that last day sleeping instead of running up hills. So seeing as you know it'll be Wednesday the latest, it might be a good idea to fit in some rest before.


----------



## carbafe

Ooooo congratulations Lil :happydance:
Welcome little Trinity :baby:

Fairy fingers crossed things get moving but if not stay positive you will have a natural birth with induction :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Not a happy Fairy here this morn. My cervix is improvong, now only 1cm instead of 2, more central, softer, and bit more open. But not open all the way up to uterus, so midwife had a damn good go but still shut at top. So still no sweep. And it bloody well hurt!!!

Soooo, induction wedsnesday here I come. With the caveat that when I ring in at 8am on weds, it depends on how busy/many emergencies they have as to exactly when I go in. 

Doing best to feel positive, but just a bit sore, disappointed and hormonal. Oh, and to top it off, baby's head has disengaged. 

Frustrated Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy. If she had a good go at it it's quite possible it will really start to dilate now. My first sweep hurt like hell too. Sorry things are not where you want them...but keep positive. Like others have said and I"m sure you have read, induction doesn't always mean you won't have the labor and delivery you want. And I'm gonna hold out hope for you that you won't need it at all and just the threat of induction will be enough to send your body into labor! The day after I made my induction appointment, I went into labor. Sometimes the threat of looming induction does the trick

:hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Awwww congratulations Lil! :D That's the best photo ever, she looks like a doll, scrumptious! x


----------



## zb5

Good luck Fairy. My mom was induced with me but still had a 6 hour mostly natural labor (I think she had some Demerol - no epidural though). So it could still be fine! I will hope for you though that you don't have to be induced. Your cervix making progress in just a few days is a good sign.

I'm pretty sure Silas' head was never "engaged" before delivery. When I got to the hospital they said I was 8cm dilated and still -1 station (which I think means still not really engaged). So it doesn't necessarily mean anything!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy when I was 10 cm Trinity was -2 station when I started pushing..... ouch!


----------



## lilmackate

also albums of the birth are public so you all can see just visit my fb
https://www.facebook.com/ktmastersbug


----------



## membas#1

Olivia hadn't even dropped before i went into labor ... not sure when she even really dropped, somewhere in the midst of heavy labor i guess....


----------



## Fairybabe

Lil what a beautiful family you have!! Your 2 boys are positively angelic looking and the pics of your whole family are just gorgeous. I think Trinity has your eyes for sure.

Thanks for the info on your babies being engaged/not engaged. The way they went on about it at hosp made me think it was super crucial. Gonna be a weird day here in limboland waiting for stuff to happen tomorrow!

One more sleep to baby!!!!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

lil--gorgeous pics! your family is beautiful....what a lucky little girl to have 2 older brothers to look after her ;)

fairy--fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, those are some amazing pictures! What a gorgeous family you have!!! How's life with your baby girl? Still pretty crazy I bet. 

Zb, how are you getting on? Is Silas settling into the world ok?

And Fairy, hope you're getting some rest ahead of the big day tomorrow. Try not to worry about induction. I was worried too I'll admit but often it's not that big a deal. My mum had two induced but otherwise completely unmedicated births and by the sound of it had a much easier time than I did. So whatever happens or doesn't happen, be confident and make the birth your own. And just think, you'll be holding your baby girl really soon! You've got my number if you'd like me to update the girls on here! 
I'm so excited for you! I know we've all never met but I think I know more about this little girl and how much you went through to get here than about most of the people I know in "real life". And having shared some bad times as well as good, I'm just insanely excited that you'll finally have your happy ending. Or rather your happy beginning because she will make everything before look pale and unimportant by comparison. :D
Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## carbafe

Lil gorgeous photos and a gorgeous girl to go with them ! She looks like you :D YOur boys are sooo cute as wel. Did the same friend who did your bump pictures take them ? Also your looking amazing ! Would never know you had just given birth !

Fairy good luck for tommorrow. Rest today and maybe sort anything you want for when you come out of hospital. I left clean sheet (dark ones) for DH to put on the bed for when I came out of hospital. Maybe make a list of fresh food you want DH to pick up as well. Hope you have a smooth straightforward birth and can't wait to hear all about it. x


----------



## carbafe

We are getting new windows put in today so Luke and I are hiding out in the one room with no windows (it opens onto conervatory) and hoping to keep warm ! The house is a pigsty as we are also getting our bathroom finished (We started it before Luke was born !) I get really antsy when the place is a mess so it is driving me mad :)


----------



## zb5

So exciting Fairy! I agree with carbafe about the clean dark sheets and fresh food. We didn't know when he was coming and left the house in a mad rush at 3:30am, so DH left the hospital the next day to go do a bunch of laundry (amniotic fluid everywhere! :haha:). We had no food in the fridge but some friends brought some over, which was really nice.

Lil, I agree, Trinity has your eyes! :)

We're getting along pretty well here. Every day is different. Yesterday and today Silas has been pretty fussy, but he was a total angel last night. I actually think I got 8+ hours of sleep, although in 1-3 hour chunks. Amazing! The night before was much harder, he would eat in the middle of the night and then just stare at me like he was saying, "I'm not asleeeeep!". That night I fell asleep in my nursing chair just holding him for 2 hours. :dohh:

We watched the "Happiest Baby on the Block" DVD. It's not a miracle, but there's definitely some good advice in there. Silas responds well to the shushing. We already had white noise going in his room but last night I turned up the volume as high as I could without it driving us crazy through the baby monitor. Then when I would change him I'd turn it up even higher and it really minimized the screaming (he does NOT like being changed). The other good piece of advice was to always use the swing on the highest setting. I had tried the swing and he hadn't liked it, but when I turned it on high he actually did like it! Not as much as he likes being held, but still. Time with two arms free is precious. :)


----------



## membas#1

Good luck Fairy :) can't wait to hear all about your daughter coming into the world! 

ZB, sounds like things are going well. I read that book before O came and found it helpful as well. Didn't stop her colicky time but helped :) O never did much complaining at bath time or changing time, but boy was she a monster for 3 hours a day--solid 3 hours. They all have their little things they don't like about this big bad world...fortunately they usually grow out of it :)

All is well here...just staying busy with work and home life. O is doing well...changing all the time. I think she'll be pulling up in her bed soon to stand...I can tell she's processing that very thought--like "how do I do this..." she pulls up to her knees but not quite all the way....we will have to drop her bed or raise the railing on the cosleeper if and when she does it :) She has always napped in our bed by herself but that's becoming a bit dangerous as we walk in and she's quietly climbing around the bed...waiting for the day when she falls off...so guess we'll now have to figure out how to best get her to nap in her own bed. Going to be a pain i think...but likely let her fall asleep in our bed and move her...as a transition phase. I usually just lay in the bed with her and enjoy a snooze or movie time myself :haha: but can't do that with every nap (well i could actually but DH doesn't do that each day). All is well though...

hope all babies, bumps, mamas and mamas to be are doing well :flower:


----------



## lilmackate

So as you all know I had been having off and on contractions that followed strange patterns for almost two weeks prior to delivery and really wacky the week before. So that brings me to Thursday the 13th of October on Thursday everything went quiet and I thought that I was finally getting a break and that she would come in a few weeks no big deal. In fact that night one of my best friends Angie text me how I was and asked me if I had any contractions (she was my doula so she wanted to know) I responded saying that all was great and that I had nothing that day so no big deal it should be awhile. Welp something crazy happened about 1:30am on the 14th Trinity went crazy inside of me for 45 min she was twirling and jerking and I had never felt her move like this in fact I sorta panicked thinking she was struggling with something she slowed down eventually and went back to soft kicks. About an hour after her erratic movement I got up because I felt I had to pee so badly I go potty and it was on a few drops and I realized oh a Braxton hicks contraction&#8230;nice so glad they are back (not!) welp 10 min later I did it again and it followed this pattern all night only slightly more painful before I fell asleep at 5:30 am When I woke up at 10 I was surprised to discover they were still coming so I text Clay saying I was glad he was coming home today because I think it may be labor (he didn&#8217;t really believe me) he gets home and we go to walmart to walk nothing crazy happens they stay the same and I start getting frustrated so we come home I take a nap and when I wake up they had stopped&#8230; AHHHH lol about 7:30pm I attacked clay for some husband and wife time lol&#8230; welp that brought them back so off to walmart we go again to walk this time my friend Amy came&#8230; at walmart they came fast and hard about every 4min apart it was crazy how fast it changed over and they were more intense so after an hour of walking and pattern we go to L and D they see me and check me I was a 3 dilated after another hour they check me again (contractions were 2 min apart) I was a 4 so they decided to keep me at like 1:30am I was a 5 and stayed that way for a while so at 5:30 they came in and broke my water&#8230;. After that I don&#8217;t remember a darn thing! I was in so much pain and everyone encouraged me to stay strong I didn&#8217;t want to but I did anyway around 9am I guess I was a 9 border line 10 so the doctor came in and pushed my cervix out of the way and the pushing began&#8230;. AWFUL!!!!!! I ended up giving birth at 9:45 am October 15th all natural the only intervention I had was them breaking my water I was super proud of myself although I felt like I was in shock from the pain until sometime that night. Trinity is perfect she is the sweetest little baby and so beautiful I am so honored to be her mommy!!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Lil, sorry you had such a hard time. Well done though and what a beautiful result!

Zb, try a mobile over the changing table. Worked a charm for us from when she could make it out properly, from about 2 weeks I think. 

Membas, I'll be curious to hear how you got on with transitioning naps. We'll have the same problem in a few months time so I'm hoping you'll work out an easy solution for me. :haha:

Fairy, thinking of you!

Over here I think we might be going through wonder week 8. H has started babbling a few days ago which is so much fun but is also a lot fussier than normal and doesn't sleep well. To top things off we're going to have her first vaccinations in an hour. I'm apprehensive to say the least but trying to stay (or at least seem) calm for her. We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Coco14

Lil, she really is lovely, great photos. I hope you are both doing well.

Fairy, I hope you are doing OK...


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies, 
Am still here! Basically when I rang delivery at 8am they informed me they were overun with emergencies and so am being bumped to tomro. There is some chance that they may call me between 4+6pm to come in this eve if things improve. If not, I am a priority for tomro, but never any guarantees given u never know what emergencies they might have.

So they asked me to go to the day unit just for a check on the baby monitor. Well the good news is she is now 4 5ths engaged! 

Ooooh, just got interupted typing this to say come in at 4pm!! Holy cow!! 

Will text amyg when she arrives! 

Fairy xxx


----------



## Amygdala

:happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Lil--thanks for sharing your story. Sorry it was so hard and sounds like a bit drawn out in the beginning, but you have a lovely daughter on the other side of the pain and frustrations! :)

Amy--I'll let you know what we decide on the nap transition to her bed vs. ours. I thought it was going to be an issue earlier when she started to roll over but our bed is so big we put her in the middle and surrounded her with pillows. Now she's trying to crawl over the pillows...so now we MUST do something.

Fairy :happydance: good luck! can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## Coco14

Yey! Good luck Fairy, hope all goes well. 
I'm the only one left now!


----------



## zb5

Woohoo, go Fairy!!

lil, I feel you on the painful natural labor. Good job honey!


----------



## carbafe

Well done Lil :thumbup:

Good Luck Fairy :happydance:

Do you think once Coco has her LO we should move the group into the groups and discussions section ?? :coffee:

ZB5 I have found the best distraction technique with Luke is singing. He always stops moaning/crying when I sing and if it is one of his favourites he will give a big cheesey grin which is so adorable !

Membas good luck with the nap moving. Luke naps in his pram still. I have a silvercross freeway which I still use mainly flat even when we go out and about. He is pretty snug in it but I am hoping he can keep taking his naps in it for a while still. It sits up and becomes a buggy so he should be able to keep using it for a while yet.

Luke was very nearly crawling today I was so excited :haha: He can move around quite well either rolling, wiggling or crawling but with his face in the carpet lol but today he was keeping his head up while trying to move his knees :D


----------



## lilmackate

Thank you ladies!! I am proud of myself it would have been so easy to take the drugs lol.... still not sure I would ever do natural again though... I guess I would have to first plan another baby but that's not a thought atm.
Go fairy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you and I hope you have a quick labor!!!!! :hug:


----------



## membas#1

i thought it painful too but about 8 weeks after it all i wanted to go through it all again...not have another baby just do the labor and delivery again :wacko:


----------



## membas#1

i think it might be good to move the thread once coco has her baby if everyone else is good with it


----------



## zb5

lil, I also don't know if I would do natural again... on the other hand I don't know if I could have stayed still for an epidural, lying on my side felt horrible and it was really hard for them to check my cervix and whatnot because I squirmed around too much. :shrug: membas, I hope I feel that way in 8 weeks!

I'd be up for moving the thread later too.


----------



## Amygdala

Moving the thread sounds like a good idea and I agree, after MiniCoco arrives would be a good time. 

I remember one of my first thoughts after H was born was "oh my god, I'll have to do this again some day!". In fact for a day or so I thought let's just have a section next time. Or adopt. :haha: But I would totally go for a natural water birth again. It was hard but I think I still prefer it to all the alternatives. I wouldn't attempt a physiological third stage next time and I'd go to hospital sooner (whether they want me to or not) but apart from that I have no complaints. Oh, I'd probably refuse being strapped to the bed for continuous monitoring.


----------



## Amygdala

Hey all! Still no word from Fairy. I really hope it's because they're all loved up and busy cuddling their little girl and too busy to text and not because things are taking this long...


----------



## zb5

For a while near the end of labor I kept thinking "Please just give me a C-section!" and "I change my mind, I don't want a baby that bad!". Once he was born I thought it was all worth it... for this one. Maybe not a second one though! :haha: We'll see, of course as you say Amyg, I don't like any of the other options either, and I do think logically we will want another baby.

Hope things are going well with Fairy and she hasn't had to wait too long!


----------



## membas#1

indeed thinking about fairy and hope things are going well

i guess by the time some people have a 2nd kiddo they have forgotten what it was like to go through it the first time :) otherwise there'd be a lot more single kid families :)


----------



## lilmackate

more pictures of Miss Trinity! :) 

Fairy I am concerned I just want you to know I am thinking about you!
 



Attached Files:







trinity angie pic 2.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 3









trinity angie pic 3.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 3









trinity angie pic 4.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3









trinity angie pic.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## membas#1

beautiful little girl Lil! :cloud9:


----------



## Amygdala

She's here!!!
Fairybabe's beautiful little girl was born this morning at 1:48am weighing 5lb 13oz. :happydance:
Mummy and baby are doing well.​

They chose a beautiful name too and sent a picture of a very cute little lady but I think those are things for Fairy to share. The text also says they are exhausted, no wonder after a day and a half in labour. 

Fairy, all the best to you and your new little family! The next two weeks or so are going to be tough at times but I hope you enjoy every second of it! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

And lil, I know I've said it before but your little girl is just gorgeous! Looks very much like you I think.


----------



## lilmackate

Yay!!! Fairy CONGRATULATIONS!! What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Fairy!!! So happy to hear your little girl is safely here and can't wait to hear the name you've chosen. Best :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats zB, lil, and fairy!!! Haven't stopped by for a bit and was so excited to come back to all the good news!!! 

Hope all new mommies and babies are doing well!


----------



## Amygdala

SweetPea, how nice to hear from you! How are you doing?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Doing pretty well here... Things are finally calmed down around where I live after all the east coast flooding. Am off today with LO, who is currently cutting his two bottom teeth! Time has flown - cannot believe he will be 6 months old soon!

How are things with you??


----------



## ooSweetPea

Some recent pics :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/2a881c4a.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/bb5eabd7.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/NikkiShuller/0809d1ff.jpg


----------



## membas#1

he looks like your husband :) so cute!


----------



## Amygdala

Oh wow, Thomas has grown! Teething and everything! He's such a cutie. :D glad to hear you're doing well. Good luck with the teeth though, that can't be much fun. 

We're doing well over here. Helena's gone from a newborn to a proper little baby now. She's holding her head up well and has just started babbling. Still hard work of course but so much fun now!


----------



## zb5

Congrats Fairy!! Can't wait to hear a name and see pics. And what a petite little girl, the diabetes doesn't seem to have affected her at all.

lil, Trinity does so look like you! Beautiful!

Sweetpea, great to hear from you! Wow, Tommy is so big now. It's crazy how fast these things go. :)

Well Silas was 9 lb 7 oz at his 2 week check yesterday. Up from 9 lb birth weight and 8 lb 4 oz when we left the hospital. My little chunk is gaining like a champ! And all on breastmilk, except for a bit of formula on day 3-4 before my milk came in. So the pediatrician told me I don't need to feed him quite so often during the day, he sometimes wants to feed every hour but obviously he's gaining well. She the ped told me, don't feed him every hour if it's not convenient! So that's nice, I won't feel terrible if he acts a little hungry but I don't want to feed him right away. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi ladies!
Brief update cos we are still in hospital;

She's gorgeous! Meredith Grace Rosa is her name. She's so beautiful and I still can't believe we made her!

Birth; looooong story, but in brief: 3 x pessaries: contractions started after 3rd, laboured 5hours no drugs, told only 1cm dilated. Put on syntocinon. Fine for first 4 levels of dosage: only gas and air at level 4, then oh boy! Total agony, out of nowhere, thought was being ripped in 2. Ended with epidural. Was only 5cm. This was at 10pm. After this M started getting decelarations in heaetrate. So closely monitored. At midnight they took samples from top of her head to asseSs happiness. She was fine. Told prob woulnt deliver til way later that morn. 1am, she gets more distressed. Turns out am fully dilated and told am being taken to theatre for emergency forceps attempt, or c section if forceps don't work. 1.48 after 3 pushes and forceps she's here. Turns out had the cord around her neck! Eeek.
I have a 3cm episiotomy.

Later same morn, they test her blood sugars. Dangerously low and she is whisked off for urgent help whilst I cry eyes out. (This is after have sent mssgs saying she's well). They stabilise her and also have to give some supplementary formula. 
So we are not leaving until she gets 3 consistent in a row pre feed readings at right level and breast feeding established. Managed 2 in a row then dipped again, so back to square 1. Am expressing colustrum and she having formula by tiny cup as well as trying to get her to latch and suckle, which we haven't maanaged right so far. 

Since coming into hosp haveweds afternoon I have in total had not quite 5hrs sleep!

Love her to bits tho. Just want her to feed!!! Getting lots of support but v hard!

Right, less than 2hrs til her next blood sugar test and feed attempt!

Hope u all well!

Fairy!


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: fairy. so great to hear from you and what a lovely name for a perfect little girl! sorry you are having troubles with the blood sugars and breastfeeding but hang in there, she'll get it! hope you manage to get some rest :hugs: best wishes


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, so sorry to hear you had/are having such a rough ride. You did it though! You got her here safely and things with feeding will get easier soon, I promise! 

What does the low blood sugar mean? Will that sort itself out once she's feeding properly? 

I'm sure you're getting lots of advice on breastfeeding but here's the one thing I wish they'd told me: Relax! Just because she doesn't latch today doesn't mean she won't tomorrow. As long as you express and get/keep your supply up there's no reason why you two shouldn't work it out later on. We had two weeks of formula top-ups and bottles and nearly no latching at all and then tried nipple shields again and it just clicked. 
If you continue to express for now, I highly recommend an avent pump. I never got anything much at all from the hospital pump but lots with my avent. Also, of you're trying nipple shields then get DH to buy you some Medela ones at Boots (the ones with the cut-out). They're a million times better than the hospital ones and even come in different sizes. 
If you don't have much milk at first you can try fenugreek and also oat milk. The latter tastes weird but I swear it helped my milk. 

I remember how desperate it can feel in the beginning, even without your exhausting complications, but trust me, it gets better! Just hang in there for now and know that it's gonna be ok! :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: fairy! so proud of you and it WILL get easier. It is hard to have a littler baby because weight gain/loss is soo important for them, I remember the most stressful thing of all was getting him to eat enough - don't be afraid of having to do formula topups at first while you both get the hang of things - also like Amyg said the nipple shields are great :) Tommy latched well but they worked wonders for me with the soreness at first, another added bonus to using them. My prob was just that my milk never quite came in the whole way :wacko:

When you get home, wetting a pad or small newborn diaper and putting it in the freezer can work wonders for sore epis, also witch hazel (which probably helped me the most) and sitz baths. Don't forget the squirt bottle for when you pee! I had a pretty big epis and that squirt bottle was my best friend. Also when you sit on the toilet try to keep your legs somewhat close together so the stitches don't pull iykwim? TMI but I kind of leaned to one side and then the other on the toilet so nothing was pulling apart.

FX'd that the sugars stabilize quickly and you can take your little bundle home - it is a million times easier in your own space... much less stressful which in turn will help with your supply! I wish I had someone to tell me to just RELAX though... once I finally relaxed about his feedings it was sooo much better. Easier said than done though!

AFM : GR! Dryer belt broke this morning so DH is running about 30 mins away to get a new one... at least he knows what he is doing! LO is asleep in his swing - weird night last night as DH worked til midnight (not usual for him - but the company is working on an electrical job that is after hours) and it just threw off my schedule for some reason. Tommy slept 9-845 though so that little lie in helped a bit for sure! Was upset when DH got home because he told me he is working late again on the night of the Halloween parade in our town, I was excited to take Tommy to his first one! I think my girlfriend is going to come along and bring her 3 yo little girl though so won't be too bad. At least DH will have off the evening of trick or treat! LO is going as a lion - will have to post a pic later :)


----------



## zb5

Fairy, congrats! What a beautiful name and can't wait to see pics. :)

Sorry the labor sounded rough. I didn't have an episiotomy but had the 2nd degree tear which I think is pretty similar recovery, and I have to agree with Sweetpea on helping it feel better. Also, when I first got home from the hospital I would sit on my Boppy pillow like it was one of those donuts. Yet another use for the Boppy... I think the MyBrestFriend is probably technically better for breastfeeding but the Boppy sure is flexible.

Silas also had to have his blood sugar tested because of his weight (9 lbs), luckily it came out okay. I agree with the others about trying to relax while you learn to breastfeed and not worry too much if you have to top off with formula. The first few days/week was so hard. The worst was day 3 when he started to get really hungry but my milk hadn't come in yet. I'm not sure if I told you ladies or not, but that was our first day back from the hospital and we ended up going back to the emergency room at 3am because he wouldn't stop crying and we didn't know what to do. It turned out he was just hungry, they fed him a bottle of formula and sent us home. :dohh: I felt like the hugest idiot AND lost yet another night of sleep in a row. If we had just given him some formula on our own we could have avoided that whole debacle but I felt like the lactation consultants who talked to us at the hospital were so anti-formula that I didn't want to do it.

Anyway. The first few days were soooo stressful, but it gets easier! Here we are at 2 weeks and it's already way better. I hope Meredith's blood sugar stabilizes soon so you can go home!


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations Fairy :D Can't wait to see little Meredith. I weighed the same when I was born! Sorry about the difficulty you've had, I hope you are OK.


----------



## Amygdala

Typing this left-handed but just have to share the fact that Helena is feeding without a stupid nipple shield for the third time in two days. :happydance:


----------



## zb5

yay Helena!!


----------



## membas#1

yay Helena~~~ :) :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Quick update: still in hosp, hoping to be let home today. More later!
 



Attached Files:







Peterborough-20111023-00017.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, what beautiful eyes she has Fairy!! Hope you do get to go home today, being in your own four walls makes it so much easier. How are things with you at the moment?


----------



## membas#1

gorgeous fairy!


----------



## zb5

She's beautiful!


----------



## lilmackate

Fairy your daughter is so beautiful!!! Congratulations again!!

Amy so happy you don't have to use the shield anymore... I never needed it with the boys but for some reason Trinity doesn't like my right nipple and so that one side has be nursed with a shield... I hope to ditch it soon but then again it keeps the blisters away lol :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lilmac, how strange! But as long as she's fine with the other side surely it's just a matter of time before she gets the hang of things. I'm so pleased to be coming off them. I think I'll probably carry an emergency one for quite some time but things are looking good right now. Would be so good to be done with all the sterilising!


----------



## Fairybabe

Just another quicky from me! Well done amyg re shield! 

Doc describes M as a lazy feeder! She will latch ok sometimes but after a few sucks falls into a deep slleep. Or, she'll have yrouble latching and get frustrated so then can't. So each feed is now an attempt on the breast followed by bottle of xpressd milk. Can't let her just go without to see if hunger makes her work harder cos got to make sue her bloo sugars don't go down again. All this xpressng so tiring!

Hope all is well.

Sleep deprived Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, sounds exactly like H in the beginning. If you give bottles anyway, I'd suggest trying her on nipple shields (get the Medela ones, they're MUCH better than the standard hospital ones). They're still a bit of a pain but so so much easier than expressing all the time. Hang in there, it gets easier quite quickly!


----------



## Coco14

Aw Fairy I hope it does get better soon.
I hope you are OK Lil.

Yey me - 3rd tri!!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, I think the "lazy feeder" thing is super common, especially in the beginning. Just a bit more annoying for you because of the blood sugar issue. It should all get easier soon! S was a bit lazy sometimes too. Now when I feed him at night, I feed one side, then change him to wake him up again so I can feed the other side and hopefully he'll sleep longer before the next feeding. But there are times he's in such a deep sleep there's just no waking him. :shrug:

Coco, wheee 3rd tri! :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the advice girls. Dispatching dh in the morn for the shields! Have to say am loving medela as a brand. Am using their calma teat as it makes baby suck same way as on the breast. And the swing pump is great, so not surprised their nipple sheilds are too. 

Coco!! Yay for third tri!!! How are you feeling? 

Right, gonna try a 30min power nap before next feed round!

Fairy x


----------



## carbafe

:happydance: Congratulations Fairy :happydance:

She is so gorgeous and I love her name :baby:

Sorry I am late to the news. DH had a few days off and we were through visiting my mum and dad.

It was our second wedding anniversary on Monday so DH and I went out on the town on Saturday night and had a great night feeling young and trending in fancy restaurants and a very cool bar/club in Glasgow. My mum offered to get up in the night to feed Luke so I had a cocktail and 3 glasses of fizz ! I felt rather tipsy as the most I have had in the past 15 months is a small glass of wine ! We had a great time and it was really lovely to spend some grown up time with DH. He was most annoyed we were staying at my parents that night :blush:

Today Luke and I hosted a baby halloween party for Lukes baby friends which was lots of fun. All of the babies were so cute in their outfits. I am so exhausted now though ! Off to catch up on the other posts I have missed.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296886_10150342061806848_513146847_8501317_1821999315_n.jpg


----------



## carbafe

ooSweetPea said:


> Some recent pics :)

:hi: Hi Hi Sweetpea :hugs:

Thomas is getting so big :D I love the pic of him holding your DH face


----------



## carbafe

Happy 3rd Tri Coco :dance: Yippeee 

Fairy have you asked the nurses about nipple shields ? I was given medela ones in the hospital but that was in neo natal so maybe they don't give them out on the normal ward (or maybe just at the hospital I was at) but might be worth asking.

Like everyone has said hang in there. I don't think any of us have had a smooth ride with breastfeeding so please let that give you hope that everything will work out :hugs:

I feel for you with the sleep deprivation. I was in for a week with Luke and I was desperate to get home to sleep ! It is hard on the ward as when your baby is asleep another one starts crying ! Especially after being up for 1 day and half and giving birth ! The first night Luke went to Neo Natal I got given a room of my own and they came to wake me when he needed fed. It was bliss to get a couple of unbroken hours sleep !


----------



## Coco14

Feeling good thanks Fairy :)

Carbafe, party idea is cute, I love your costumes! Glad you had a good anniversary.


----------



## membas#1

love the pic carbafe!!! so cute :) O is a dragon this year for Halloween :)


----------



## carbafe

membas#1 said:


> love the pic carbafe!!! so cute :) O is a dragon this year for Halloween :)


I would love to see a piccie :D


----------



## zb5

We have a costume for Silas but nowhere to wear it! There are no halloween parties for 3 week olds... :haha: Guess we'll just take a picture in our house.


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, great picture! :thumbup:

Membas, I'd love to see a picture of Olivia the Dragon as well!

Zb, what's Silas going as?

Baby H has got a witch's outfit. Nothing special but I bet she'll still look cute. Will try and find her a hat tomorrow. 

DH and I have been discussing work. In an ideal world, we'd love for me to stay home until our youngest is three. That might mean the next 9 years or so though, so we'll have to work out finances. I'm thinking about doing some child minding maybe. We clearly won't get rich this way but might be able to get by without having to put the kids into nursery before the age of three. I guess we'll have to play it by ear but for now, I think it's finish the phd and then be a sahm until number two is here and a year or two old. Guess we'll reevaluate then. I'll apply for a few things that would be great career moves on the off-chance that I get something great but would need to do some serious soul-searching if I did. Right now I'm quite excited but also daunted by the idea of being a one (and hopefully a half) income family. But we both think quality mummy time for the wee one should take priority if it can. Phew, big step somehow...


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls!
Big break through here thanks to Amygdala who currently has heroine status in this house! The medela shields are just the job. Little M caught straight onto the idea and now feeds off me no problem. I can't tell you how happy I am. Am still expressing a couple of times a day as my milk supply is so abundant. If I don't do it before bed and in the morning my breasts go sore and hard. 

The biggest problem we now have is colic. It seems to strike 11pm-4am and the previous 3 nights were hell. Last night we tried her on some infacol and I just sat with her comforting her whilst she just burped away for over an hour. She seems to need to feed 1-2 hourly at that time too. Anyway, it seems that the intense comforting and infacol got the colic session from 5 to 2.5hours. I hate seeing her in pain and gripey, it exhausts her and you can see she wants to sleep but can't. I have no idea why it happens at that time of the night, the whole rest of the 24hrs she is fine. 

Membas can't wait to see the big scary dragon!! We aren't doing anything for halloween here I'm afraid. It's not a festival we've ever really got into but I do love seeing cute kiddy costumes! 

Amyg that's a massive decision! But good for you guys for thinking it through. Once you have your phd is there any chance you could do some part time lecturing or tutoring? So not a full on job, but something to keep your hand in and some pennies rolling in? We kind of made our decision already, I'll be doing 1.5 days a week from feb. Then if business is good, increase to 2 days as she is 6 months, but no more for now. We want as far as poss for her to be mostly with me/dh but finances prevent that totally. 

Coco, have you and dh got any boy/girl names lined up? And did the big dresser unit get made? 

Can't believe today should have been my due date!! Lol.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

Fairy--if you are up for it, and she's having a rough time with the colicky spells, draw a nice warm deep bath and put you and baby (or Dh and baby) in the bath. Place a towel over LO so she stays warm. You continue to get the towel wet in the warm bath and draping it on LO so her body/belly/area stays nice and warm. The warm water not only soothes them but also helps any gas pass as well. Be prepared for poop in the tub but it washes off and is so worth it. Olivia pooped on me in many baths the first few months of life but I never cared, was always just so thankful she was getting things moving and so thankful she would calm down in the tub. We spent lots of time in the tub as her fussy time was 6-9pm usually (sometimes longer). :hugs: they do grow out of the colic but it's hard on everyone. 

If you have any questions let me know...we tried lots of things to help her colic.

Nice job on the shields too! :)
Good to hear from you


----------



## zb5

Fairy, that is great that the nipple shields are working so well! Too bad about her colicky time though. :( Silas seems to have switched his fussy time to morning in the past few days. :shrug: That's also his most alert time. So he's alert for a while, then when I start thinking he should take a nap, he gets fussy instead. Then he has some fussy time around midnight too. Every kid is different, and I am guessing this may all change in a week or so anyways!

The thing that is working the best for us so far is white noise. It really calms him down if he has gotten himself worked up. It doesn't really help if he's actually in pain or needs something, but if whatever was bothering him has passed and he just can't calm down, the white noise really really helps. I turn it on much louder than you think you should...

Amygdala, that sounds like a big decision! I think in our ideal world, we would be a 1.5 income family. Which might be what will happen when I go back to work full time, since DH freelances. But it depends on how things work out with his clients. Of course now I am kind of wishing I was the 0.5 income and DH was the full time... sigh. I have been a little surprised by how much S seems to need his mommy, and also how much easier it seems to be for me to deal with his crying, fussing, etc. DH gets frustrated much faster than me. I think/hope this will change as we get past the newborn stage, as I expected it to be more equal between the two of us and eventually DH will be the one spending more time at home with him.

For Halloween, Silas is going as a burrito (swaddled in a silvery blanket) and DH and I will be Chipotle workers. ("Look at the burrito we made!") :) Should be easy but cute. I'll try to post pics!

Crazy crazy thing here - it is snowing! In October! It's not sticking to the ground but it stuck on my car and on our deck. I keep going outside with S to take pictures of his first snow. I feel slightly irresponsible cause he's so little, but he doesn't seem to mind. :)


----------



## Coco14

Fairy so happy for you re; BF :)
Changing table in progress!
We have had names picked for a couple of years! Although there's a new boy's name in the running! Hunter or Casper. And October for a girl.


----------



## membas#1

Lovely names Coco!!!


----------



## membas#1

Here's O the Dragon :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 6.png
File size: 227.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, that is too cute!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Membas O the dragon is just adorable!!! That's an uber cute pic! 
Zb I wanna see the burrito!! 

Coco, lovely names. It's great having the names sorted, makes it seem more real. 

Well, I am a VERY happy Fairy here this morn! We just had our best night so far! (Out of all 8 of them lol!). She was more fussy from 10pm, but then settled, fed her and put her in the cosleeper at midnight, she then slept 4 whole hours!!! And so did I!! That's the longest single stretch I've had since birth! Then was up with her an hour and hald feeding/winding/changing, she was then doin lots of burping and a bit fussy so just put her in the crook of my arm betwEen me and cosleeper and we both slept best part of a couple of hours. Of course I'm the one awake now whilst she still dozes. Dh ia about to give her a bottle of xpressed milk so I can catch a few more zzzzzzs. But how cool is that? Only things we did diff yesterday were; continue with infacol before each feed, first walk in the babybjorn with the dogs. And a bit of tummy massage. Saving the bath idea membas! And if we do it, it will be me in the bath as dh looked aghast at the idea of her pooping in his bathwater!!! Lol.

Right back to sleep for me!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Ooh, nice job Meredith with the 4 hours! S has given us a couple 4 hour stretches but they're not every night... still... I'll take what I get!

membas, I love O as a dragon! So cute.

Here's our family costume... :)

We had a friend over yesterday and we went out to a brew pub for S's first restaurant trip! I had my first drink since getting pregnant (besides a few sips/tastes here and there). And afterwards we put on our costumes and had the friend take a picture in our living room. S was in bed and DH and I on the couch by 9pm. It's funny what constitutes a big Saturday night these days, but I love it!
 



Attached Files:







P1050205copy.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









P1050206copy.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Coco14

Aw cute dragon!!

That's awesome Fairy, really good to hear.

Glad you're happy ZB. I have to say I am looking forward to an alcoholic drink!

We carved pumpkins and made gingerbread today :)
 



Attached Files:







oct 056.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amygdala

Wow Coco, that's some awesome pumpkins!! Are you really into Halloween then? 

Fairy, 4 hours at that age is very impressive! Before you know it she'll give you 5 or 6 and you'll feel almost back to your normal self. We got a full 8 last night! Not a regular occurrence but a nice break and reason for hope. :)

Zb, loving your costumes! And I'm very very impressed you had the energy and brainpower to get them organized. My efforts this year were limited to buying a witch's outfit for H on eBay. :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks! Well I just like to appreciate the nature symbolism of it really. and with all holidays. We are having a holloween party tomorrow so have lots of decorations and food!


----------



## Fairybabe

Zb, hope you guys haven't been hit too hard by the snow! And Sweetpea! If my geography is correct that is!! 

Well we had 3hrs sleep, then 3hrs up, then 2.5hrs sleep, so not too bad (how standards change!). Hoping for a nap when she gets off the boob now. 

Tried her in the bath with me last night. She loved it for the first 5 mins but then shje was hungry. Tried to latch her without the shield but it didn't work so the bath got abandoned! Fed her wrapped in her towel, schoolgirl error! She weed all over me! Lol.

Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Omg! 1st projectile poo during nappy change! Got everything within 3ft! How can such a tiny baby do that?


----------



## membas#1

:rofl: amazing isn't it? i remember it well...the splatter radius is quite impressive. :hugs: no fun to clean up but you gotta laugh at it so you don't cry :) when our big first one happened daddy had just walked out the door to go to work and not only was it all over the bathroom floor and each floor from the bedroom to the bathroom, but all over me as well. i just had to laugh...and then clean up a bunch of poo.


----------



## membas#1

Once she gets stronger at her latch she may happily feed in the tub which is oh so relaxing. Olivia still feeds in the tub to this day. Nice way for mama to relax too :) It's good she enjoyed the warm water before getting hungry though!


----------



## zb5

lol! S hasn't had too many projectile poos. His new trick is doing a "wet fart" during changes, which projects little splatters about 3 feet and always manages to get on the fresh diaper, and then I'm never sure whether to get a new diaper or not because it's only a few splatters...

Actually, our biggest problem recently is him wetting through his diapers. Sometimes it just seems he pees so much it has to come out somewhere. Sometimes it's out one leg, in which case I guess I didn't tighten the diaper cover enough. It's getting annoying though, we need to figure out a solution. :(

Well, I went to a La Leche League meeting today and met my twin! She has a 7 week old, we both recently moved to the area, and are using the exact same cloth diaper system (prefolds with Thirsties duo covers). With so many diaper options out there, I am surprised that one of the first people I meet is using the exact same thing. Anyway, haven't gotten her phone number or anything yet but I hope we make friends and can have playdates and all that. :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok, insight needed here: fed her at 6.45am and she slept to 10.30am, fed her, stayed awake, needed feeding again at 12. Stayed awake, wanted food at almost 2pm. Stayed awake (despite me trying everything can think of), wanted feeding ar 4pm. Finally at 4.40pm she drops off. Where have the three hour gaps and sleeping gone? I am on my knees as I so badly nEeded a nap. Help!


----------



## zb5

Fairy, S does that sometimes too! He's only started to nap more recently. And he goes through phases where he'll nap a lot, or eat a lot and not nap... usually he changes it up in a few days. :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, might be her very first growth spurt. I think it's around 10-12 days? Anyway, don't fret, she'll settle into longer gaps between feeds soon. Until she starts sleeping longer at night, at which point they can go back to every 2 hours during the day. :S
That projectile poo sounds like fun. Our worst one so far hit me but didn't reach anything else apart from the changing table so I'm counting myself very lucky. :haha:

Zb, that's so funny! You're clearly destined to be friends. :)


----------



## membas#1

yep growth spurt after about a week/week and half...perfectly normal :) she'll settle in again fairy! everything changes when they are little right when you get used to it, still does with O.


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas I can imagine the pooey scene you describe!!! I still have my top from yesterday soaking in a bucket of stain remover!! 
Thanks for the reassurance re the 2hrly feeding girls. This whole thing is a major endurance test!! As you say, you think you are getting sorted then something changes with no prior warning. Darn it where's the instruction manual????
Where can I find out re growth spurts etc? 

Got my first trip out on my own today; cofee at the house of one of my antenatal group. Really looking fwd to it. Slightly nervous doing the whole carseat thing on my own! Am sure it will be fine and it will be sooo good to talk to the other mums$

Fairyx


----------



## Coco14

I hope you enjoy your coffee and chat Fairy :)


----------



## zb5

Good job getting out of the house on your own Fairy! S and I only made our first trip out together last week... :blush: We went to the grocery store and he hollered for the first 10 minutes, I got plenty of looks and comments... then he settled down and slept like a little angel for the rest of the time. I've now made it out with him a few times and am already getting way better with the car seat. Still, the stupid thing is heavy!


----------



## membas#1

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/growth-spurt.html

I use this website alot for information on breastfeeding and babies. Has a lot of great info :) 

Yay for getting out on your own! It does get easier once you get out and do it a few times, your confidence goes up and it becomes second nature :)

Two not so great nights of sleep for us. O is just all over the place...she wants to crawl in her sleep and it's getting very frustrating. She wakes herself up then of course me and DH. I had DH sleep cuddled with her last night for a few hours...best few hours of sleep I've had in a while...we will be doing that more.

Off to work...

:flower: to all


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi all :flow:

Fairy I have to agree with the others - sounds like a growth spurt to me! T still eats every 2-3 hrs during the day but sleeps about 10 hrs at night so I think he has close feeds during the day to make up for what he misses in his sleep. And yes, your geography was right - we got about a foot of snow here, yikes! Way too early for this!

Welllll - T's first tooth finally broke through today... make that his first TWO. Could not believe his first two teeth popped through in one day. Posted on fb that I'm not really sure whether to celebrate that they are finally through or cry that he already has two teeth and will be 6 months next week - where did the time go??? We are doing a combo or purees and steamed veg and he is loving it all with the exception of carrots - clamps his mouth shut! And he is very interested in anything DH and I are eating... I will say this stage is a fun one!

Ah projectile pooping - not had one in awhile but I remember the first - all the way across our bed and all over me! 

Love to all mamas and babies - and coco's bump!


----------



## zb5

We got some snow too, but not much. It was very pretty though. :)

I can't believe Tommy has teeth already! And I can't believe my baby is 4 weeks already. This goes so fast. :shock:

My parents are here for a few days, their first time meeting Silas. :) My dad is doing a babyproofing project for us, which is awesome. My mom is holding Silas a lot while I do other things, like shower and eat. :haha:

Silas is eating every 3-5 hours at night, but still sometimes every hour during the day. I can't complain because I'm getting some reasonable sleep at night. I've been experimenting with nursing in public this week so I'm not trapped at home. I've nursed in a deli, a cafe, and in Target in the baby section. Oh, and some of his 0-3 month clothes are starting to look tight. It makes me sad, but happy he's a healthy growing boy!


----------



## membas#1

it does all seem to start going by very fast! O is 7 months, thats crazy to me! we are hit or miss in the sleep department but everywhere i go people tell me i have the happiest baby on earth so we must be doing something right :) she is very happy and friendly with people...little social butterfly, with two introverted parents--go figure!

hope all are well :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, 7 months, that's just crazy! Remember when we were all wtt? Seems like just yesterday and a lifetime ago all at the same time. 

UK girls, what were you up to for Bonfire night? We had every intention of taking Baby H for a walk so she could see some fireworks. But in the end we decides that it was too cold and we were too lazy after a day out at IKEA. We're getting a new dining table (ready for Baby H's first meals some time this winter) and changing around the living room and getting a bigger rug for rolling and crawling and playing on. I'm so excited! :haha:

We're also dealing with a rather bad case of cradle cap. And there was me stupidly assuming that we wouldn't have to worry about that one since she never had any before 10 weeks. :dohh: I've tried olive oil a few times with not great results and this morning I'm bringing out the big guns and trying some breastmilk. Got some expressed just now after the second stretch of 9-6 sleep from my daughter. Shame I was up at 2am, trying to feed her. :haha:


----------



## zb5

Oh, I knew there was some holiday yesterday that we didn't celebrate! Hope you UK ladies had fun.

Silas is losing some hair on the top of his head and growing it out in the back. He looks like a little old man... :haha:

Today is his 1 month birthday, and I put him in a 3-6 month sleep n play to see if it fits. It's a little big but not too bad. Eek! He's growing up so fast!

Congrats on the sleep Helena! Silas is sleeping well in general, but last night he and I were up and down from 4-7am. :( Then DH got all whiney when I asked him to have a turn at 8am. He did and then went back to bed. I think he's working on hour 9 or 10 of sleep right now and it's driving me crazy! I'm trying not to get too worked up though as he's overall a good husband/father...

How are all the other ladies doing? Hope you're having good weekends!


----------



## membas#1

it's naptime here...then daddy and O are going to hang out together while i get a much needed break. on my agenda i think is to rent a movie and take a hot bath :) i thought about going out so i didn't end up cleaning the house or something stupid on my time off...but i think i'll enjoy a hot bath, my PJs and a movie instead. I did some chores this morning...we kind of tore apart the house this weekend...we both had projects going--DH doing some winter prep on the interior of the house (windows) and me doing some child proofing by putting all the board games etc...away. Seems like we have most of it put back together but argh...I hate to start a week off with a mess. Oh well...not gonna worry about it during my time off! Just waiting for O to wake up and DH to get back from work. I haven't had me time in a long time except an hour here and there at night. So this will be nice!

Hope all the mamas and babies are well--and coco's bump too...although you pretty much fall into the mama crowd already taking care of the bump :) Happy Sunday to all...don't forget to move the clocks back if you do that in your part of the world. :)


----------



## zb5

oh membas, the "me time" sounds great! I keep finding myself asking DH to take Silas so I can... fold laundry, go grocery shopping, shower... ugh! A movie sounds lovely.


----------



## membas#1

they just left the house...it's 3:45pm...not as early as i hoped but whatever...it's quiet :) movie time. i rented a couple dramas. so we'll see if either are any good.


----------



## carbafe

Hi All

Been all go here with one thing or another. I had a big first this weekend I was away from Luke over night ! In fact for about 30 hours. I was on a hen weekend and Luke was with daddy, granny and grandad. I am happy to report everyone survived unscathed :D They only thing I found hard was trying to pump enough to stop my boobs hurting and one big down side is that yesterday my period showed up for the first time since I got pregnant so I can only assume it was as a result of not pumping as much as Luke would drink normally. O well it was nice while it lasted ! 

Luke is 7 months today and I keep looking thinking my goodness where did my little baby go ! He now sits really well and is crawling all over the place. He looks like a wounded solider :haha: he always keeps one arm under his body when he goes and not always the same arm but he can go fast ! Also hi hair is now almost completely blonde. He only has a small dark patch at the back now.

Another first we had last week was our first trip to soft plat which was a lot of fun. Luke really like the ball pool. He also went on the small slide and mummy took him down the big slide :haha: but that was more for my benefit :haha:


Hope all are doing well. I think by the fact that all our post are getting further between means everyone is being kept busy by their little bundles of joy.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386759_10150350079966848_513146847_8560459_1791041847_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302458_10150350080096848_513146847_8560462_2009470818_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385875_10150350080196848_513146847_8560464_1584124_n.jpg


----------



## membas#1

carbafe he is so cute! the soft play looks fun! thats cute how he crawls like a wounded soldier :) gotta love these babies! happy 7 months!!


----------



## aimadinging

Amygdala, how is the waiting going?


----------



## Amygdala

aimadinging said:


> Amygdala, how is the waiting going?

Was just about to reply to this saying she's missed a few posts since the first one. :haha: But then curiosity got the better of me and a quick look at her other posts told me she was just trying to get up to ten, then must have done something naughty as the account is inactive. Aaaanyway...

Carbafe, Luke looks like he's having a blast! And well done on the hen weekend! I'm dreading my first time leaving her over night already and I don't think I'll make it until she's about Luke's age. Or maybe closer to 20. :haha:

Zb, hope you got over being irritated with DH. I know exactly what you mean. Mine is a dream of a husband and daddy, exceeded even my quite high expectations. But still I get annoyed sometimes. I think that's ok though. We're all tired and under a lot of stress. So long as they know they're appreciated. 

Membas, how did your afternoon off go? Hope you didn't end up doing chores!

Fairy, how's little M doing? Are you getting any sleep? And how are you getting on with the nipple shields? H is pretty much off them now and without sore nipples on my part (bonus!). So there is hope!

Coco, how's the bump? Are you getting uncomfortable yet? I guess at least you don't have the heat to deal with in your last trimester. Are you doing any courses? I wish I'd stuck with hypnobirthing. Completely forgot about all of that once in labour. :haha:


----------



## zb5

Ah, I was wondering about that Amygdala! :haha:

carbafe, Luke looks like he's having so much fun! I'm looking forward to being able to do more activities with Silas as he gets more capable. :)

Ummm, still irritated with DH here. And he is quite irritated with me because Monday was his birthday and I fell asleep at 10:30 before (TMI) giving him his birthday blow job as we're not ready for full on :sex: yet. Now he has slept downstairs on the futon for the past two nights until we "find a serious, long-term solution to the problems with our sex life." Hellooo, we have a 5 week old!! What do you expect? I tried to give him Silas again this morning at 7:30am and he refused, as it was "too early". I'm going kind of batty but trying to assume he's being crazy because of all the changes with being a new father, and that he will get over it with time. :shrug: Not much else I can do about it, I think?

I was pretty impressed with myself as we managed to take Silas out to DH's birthday dinner, and I breast-fed him multiple times in a restaurant... I think he is having a growth spurt or something because he's been having some massive feeding sessions where he can't seem to get enough... so anyway, I don't really feel that guilty about falling asleep at 10:30, but I do understand why DH was upset as I know he was really looking forward to it. He loves my giant breastfeeding boobs and wants to go at it all the time... I just think he is massively overreacting. Ugh.

Sorry to rant, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Coco14

Aw ZB I'm sorry about you and your OH. That's not right though, he shouldn't have reacted like that.
Well done with the BF out and about!

Hi Amyg, yep starting to get a bit awkward with this belly! Just achey back when I'm out doing stuff and it's difficult sitting up/rolling over/getting out of bed! I had a bath last night and struggled so much sitting up and lying down! Oh well.
Have antenatal class on thurs mornings. I have been asking OH to download hypnobirthing for ages! :/ will nag him again!


----------



## Coco14

Today's bump!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## zb5

Ooh, what a nice bump Coco!


----------



## carbafe

Membas they are very fun these babies :haha: Yes how did the afternoon off go ? I like that idea ! 

Yeah Amy I don't think I would have been as relaxed a few months ago but he has such a good routine etc now that I knew everything would be fine. The only fiddly bit was the expressing, something I will have to do again when we go to the wedding on the 10th December as my mum and dad will have Luke and I will be away from him for about 12 hours. 

ZB5 I am sorry DH is being a pain ! I think he is being a bit unfair. Luke is 7 months old now and DH and I don't have sex as regularly as we used to. DH would love to do it more but quite often by the time I go to bed I just want to sleep especially when I know I will have to get up in a few hours for a feed. DH has sulked a few times but nothing bad just rolling over and sighing a lot :haha:

Maybe try and sit and have a chat when you are both the least tired and maybe set out a time in a week or two once your feeling better to try and have sex. I would recommend doing it early in the evening maybe when you have just put S down so you have the most time and are the least tired. 

As for not getting up with the baby I could probably count on both hands the amount of times DH has gotten up and most of those are just to put his dummy in. After having a bit of a tiff with DH we have come to a sort of agreement that one weekend morning I will get up with LO and on the other I will feed him in bed then DH will take him downstairs. This means I get one day for a lie in which is great ! Although DH will often come wake me after an 1 - 1 1/2:dohh: (even though I usually let him sleep as long as he wants) Anyway I think that is just a man thing !

Coco I am not jealous of you getting a big bump :haha: I remember having to hold on top it and lift it so I could turn in bed ! I must say that even now after 7 months I still feel great when I take deep breaths etc and dont feel all squished !

I used a hypnobirthing CD which I found very good for keeping me relaxed in the run up to the birth although I think I forgot it all when in labour. I did go into a sort of trance by remembering phone numbers though so I wonder if that had anything to do with it ..... Anyway I got mine on amazon and really liked it. After a few listens I would always 'fall asleep' listening to it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1905220502/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0757302661&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0FYE20T3EZ2YG0MJEXPM


----------



## zb5

Thanks carbafe. I think you are right and we should talk about it / try having sex again sometime when we're not exhausted. Being tired just mucks up the communication. Also, I'm sure it's not helping that he's working on a big work project right now. :( I thought our communication was pretty good, but everything changes when you add a baby in the mix... I am kind of looking forward to being 6 weeks and cleared for regular :sex:, but also afraid it will hurt.

I too remember holding my belly to turn over in bed. That was one of the most annoying things about being huge! I also had some back pain. But overall it wasn't too bad. Coco, make sure you enjoy the good things about being huge, like people opening doors for you and offering you chairs. :)


----------



## membas#1

Zb :hugs: DH and I have had several tiffs that start with him being frustrated about sex. It's part of the process...our DHs/OHs are trying to figure out just where they fit in now. We have gone through spells with it--I was totally into it at 3-10 weeks pp and we had lots of sex then while O was sleeping (she slept a lot more then!). then it got hard cuz I had to nap with her to get a decent nap in...then she started waking a lot more at night...etc etc...it's forever changing. My friend with a 2 year old says it gets harder and harder to find time for sex but you just gotta figure out what works and be flexible. I fell asleep one night too when we were planning to spend some time together. Felt bad. 

DH and i also do something similar to Carbafe...in that when I want to sleep in 1 day on the weekend, he gets up with O. but we just recently started that. I don't always ask for it depends what time she wakes up. But mommies get breaks too! DH slept on the couch from the time O was 1 month old til she was 6 months old! He's only been back in our room for a month. It was easier on all of us...not because we weren't getting along but it gave me the freedom to be noisy in the night and not try to tip toe around DHs sleeping and he could get a decent night's rest so when I wanted to take a nap, he had to take O cuz he had no "i'm tired excuses". That being said it was hard on our sex life with him on the couch cuz often i felt like i needed to stay in the room with O. But we would wake her up sometimes if we had sex in the bedroom. We are just getting into a good rhythm now and finding more and more time together and if anything when I put O to bed around 8 or 9, DH and I try to cuddle up for some TV a couple nights a week, and a few nights a week get a little more than TV watching done :blush: DH always wishes it was more but it's what I can physically and mentally do right now. Too tired otherwise and sometimes at the end of the day after work, then home to Olivia, after she's asleep I just want to chill....

You guys will work it out :hugs: It's just a transition and tough for everyone. He feels neglected...just like my DH did (but may not admit to it).

Oh gosh--I wanted to say Hi and address everyone but I gotta go (I'm at work :haha: working hard). 

Coco--way cute bump!
Ladies and babies massive hellos and :flower: :flower: 

PS. O might have slept through the night last night. Her sleep has been getting better and I think last night I fed her at 11:30 and not again til 6:30. Hard to tell sometime since she's in bed with me most of the time, I don't always remember but I really think last night she did. YAY! That's 3 good nights in a row! with little fuss or feeding! 

PPS. I got my time off last weekend--3 hours total :) movie at home in bed and a shower (nice long one til the hot water ran out)

PPPS...I get to go out with a friend on Saturday around 3pm til 7:30pm for wine tasting and a movie/dinner at the Pub Theater...and a beer! I'm excited!!!!! Another break :)


----------



## membas#1

zb on the :sex: front--lots of lube the first several times--I mean lots! it'll help. we had :sex: at 3 weeks PP and the lube was a MUST.


----------



## zb5

Thanks guys it helps to hear other people's perspectives. I think at the heart of it he does feel neglected. :( 

Dh is working freelance so there is no real schedule... A little easier during the day but it means there's no real weekend per se. Maybe we need to work on a little more of a schedule so we feel like we both get breaks sometimes.

As for lube I have always been a fan!! :)

Membas sounds like things are going well! O maybe sleeping thru the night and wine tasting sounds fun. Sometes I don't remember when s woke either and he's in a whole other room... It all blends together in the sleep deprived mind


----------



## lilmackate

I got it on last night and it was shamazing lol I was surprised because I was expecting it to hurt but I guess since I didn't tear that's why... you will have fun again ladies it comes back the first year is trying and then the first few years challenge you to more creative ideas :) once you master the creativity and sneaky you will be just fine oh and hopefully doing the deed will help you sleep better Clay and I know we better get to it as soon as we know the boys are out :) and new borns don't know what's happening so who cares lol but I don't go for it if she is awake... that's weird for me lol


----------



## zb5

Thanks lilmac. And glad you had fun last night! Wow you ladies are brave going For it at 3 weeks pp. I think I would be fine now but still want to wait for my midwife appt next week just to make sure everything looks ok.


----------



## membas#1

but we didnt have tearing--didnt you tear zb?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi girls! Been a bit quiet, but am here now! 

Great discussion re dtd! When did you ladies stop bleeding? I only have v light bleeding now, but each time I think it's gone, a bit more appears. Am not happy to dtd until it's gone. Am wondeing how it will be with having had an episiotomy. Have told dh I want the 6wEek check first. Mind you we are both soooo tired that sex seems a vague concept. We've had some lovely cuddles but both of us fall asleep so fast!

Little M is dping well. Weighed her on tues ina baking tray on our kitchen scales (she was asleep). Kind of looked weird! Anyway, after deducting for nappy and clothing I reckons he was a whopping 6lb3, which would be a textbook 6oz gain since her last official weigh in. Official one next tues. So good growing Meredith! She has got longer though not fatter so her limbs are still quite skinny looking but she has grown out the up to 7lb6 sleepsuits by length. Sure doesn't get the long gene from me! Must be from my MIL.

As for sleep well dh gives her an xpressd bottle either at 11pm ish or the 5.30 or later feed so I get at least one 4hour block of sleepa night. Which is brilliant. In the night she will go 3 or 3 and a bit hours between start of one feed and the next, in the day it's anywhwere from 1.5 to 3 hours. But from 6pm-11pm, oh my word! It's almost constant nursing, on the hour every hour so I get about 15mins break each hour! Ok sometimes she's dozing on the boob but mostly it's feeding. Where does it all go??? 

I've been out a couple of times for coffees with other new mums,which is a sanity saver, and so good to get support and reassurance. I did get really low and tearful towards the end of last week, really resenting the total absence of any $e time, even to go to the toilet without her yelling etc. But thabkfully that passed and am enjoying her lots more now. 

Have been just about keepin up with your posts. Carbafe great pics!! Luke looks such a proper little boy now! 
Membas good job on me time and sleeping through! 
Amyg, still going great guns on the shields, tried a couple of times without but it was a nightmare. Will think about it again in another few weeks. Maybe once she hits 7lbs! 

Coco, racin towards the finish. 
Zb, hope you and dh work it outm.
Sweetpea good to see ya.

Ooops, wailing commencing...gotta go! Boobs needed!
Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, great bump!!! I just recently looked at my pregnancy pictures again and I can't believe how huge I was! 

Fairy, sounds like you're doing really well now. The tearfullness is completely normal but glad it's passed for you. I wouldn't worry about the shields too much, I'm sure she'll cotton on to the process sooner or later. H took 10 weeks but now has no problems. Oh and great weight gain Little M!

Re pp sex, I agree it needs some organizing but it gets easier once you find your feet with LO and get a little more sleep. We waited the 6 weeks (not for the checkup though :blush:) and had no issues. I think the key is to not put too much pressure on yourself and just do what feels right. And if what feels right is some extra sleep then don't beat yourself up over it. 

Zb, I think your DH is out of order but I'd probably try to be the bigger person and make peace. Lack of sleep isn't an excuse but it sure explains being a bit more bitchy than usual. And I guess that goes for men as much as women...

Oh and PS Fairy, my bleeding stopped around 6 weeks pp but returned, I think around 8 weeks? Nothing since so I think it's fully gone now. My gp said not to pay any attention to when it "should" stop as every woman is different and just "go with the flow" (yes, she did use those words!).


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> but we didnt have tearing--didnt you tear zb?

Yeah, I had a second degree tear. It feels pretty much fine now but I want to get it checked to make sure. Fairy, my bleeding has mostly stopped except for some light brown discharge and occasional pink if I push myself too hard. I've been in pantiliner land for 2 weeks now.

Well dh and I are on better terms for now. I gave him what he wanted and he gave me 1.5 hours of sleep this morning. This growth spurt is driving me nuts he was eatin on and off from 4-9am today. Then spit up a bunch of it. I worked hard for that milk!


----------



## carbafe

We waited till after the 6 week check as well ( I think it was actually 7 weeks by the time we got round to it) But I was really surprised at my 6 week check that the doctor didn't actually 'check' anything. There was no examine or anything. He just asked me how I was doing. He did feel my stomach muscles when I asked him too as I wanted to check they had knitted back before doing any sit ups but that is it !

Anyway I had an episiotomy and I think a small tear ( I am not sure my midwife said she doesn't tell the mums the size or number of stitches etc as it just encourages horror stories .... anyway I don't think I had many as it didn't take long and when they checked the next day said it was all very neat) 

We used a lot of lube as well and took it VERY slowly. It was very uncomfortable but I wasn't in agony. I hope this isn't TMI but might help. We did it missionary to start with as I was scared to do anything else but just when we were about to give up as it wasn't going so well DH convinced me to go on top and actually it was much better. I was scared things would go to deep like that but actually I don't think that is the issue and by sitting that way it took the pressure off my scar area which is where it was most uncomfy. So for the first few times we went with me on top or us both on our sides and that worked much better.

I also found (find) that if I make a little effort I am actually more in the mood than if I just say OK I suppose we better. I get more into it and then feel less tired. (even as simple as putting on a non nursing bra lol) So a little romance might help as well :D


----------



## membas#1

i'm the same way carbafe...i think i'm tired and too tired at that, but then once i get into the mood a bit it's like the tired goes out the door (til we are done and i pass out :haha:)

the only reason i had a "check" at 6 weeks is because i got an IUD in...otherwise they wouldn't have had me undress or check me at all. 

i had one internal stitch on the inside and to the left. it was irritating for a while and i felt it during DTD but not bad.


----------



## Coco14

Yikes, the thought of pp sex scares me a little! :/ We dtd the other night and I was sore the next day (I guess it's all more sensitive and swells easier down there atm) but how's it going to be after!!

Carbafe, I miss pretty underwear! OH isn't bothered but I am!

Fairy, feeding sounds so hectic! I'm glad things are starting to chill out for you now though.

Glad you had fun Lil ;)

Membas your weekend sounds great, enjoy.

I hope you are OK ZB.


----------



## carbafe

Coco I am looking forward to buying lots of nice new underwear when I stop breastfeeding ! I am not sure how long I am going to breastfeed for though so keep debating whether to just get a few new nursing bras as I am sick looking at the ones I have :)


----------



## Amygdala

What a night!!! For some inexplicable reason I thought it was a good idea to go to Ikea (in Edinburgh btw Carbafe) tonight as opposed to tomorrow like we planned. H has had a very active, and therefore slightly grumpy, day anyway. Add in tonight's trip and we now have a very cranky, screening baby. :( DH is currently walking around with her, I just hope that it works. I'm a bit of a nervous wreck. 

Additionally, I'm worried about one of H's little friends. He's just a day older than she is, although he was a week early. He's in hospital with a virus that has gone to his nervous system. :( Apparently they caught it early and he's responding well to treatment. But I'm so worried about him and about the possibility of long-term effects. Obviously I won't question his mum about what exactly is going on atm but I check my phone every hour hoping she might have sent an update. I just hope he'll be alright, his parents must be terrified. 
It's also made me a lot more anxious with H. His virus isn't contagious apparently, so no worries there, but I still freak out about every little thing. Her head feels warm, I think she has a fever. A few red blotches near her mouth (where her dummy sits), must be a rash. She cries, I wonder if she's in pain. The list goes on... Luckily I'm still calm enough to know that those are silly worries but it is starting to get to me. The thought that something could be wrong with her is just terrifying. :( 

Sorry for the depressing post but I needed to vent. 

On a much more cheerful note: Coco, once you've experienced the "joys" of very-late-pregnancy sex, pp sex will be amazing by comparison. No bump in the way and you can actually breathe at the same time!

Carbafe, your comment made me wonder: How long is everyone planning/hoping to breastfeed? I really really want to go 6 months absolute minimum but would love to make it to a year so that we don't have to give formula. I think unless there are any supply issues or problems once she has teeth, I'll go with the don't-offer-don't-refuse approach after a year. Oh, by the way, we've decided to start purrees after 4 months so that means some time after Christmas. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Ooooh nice lingerie would be lovely!!
Carbafe thanks for the frank advice on pp sex! Am sure it will be of use!

Amyg, I think it's normal to be totally paranoid. Especially when you've not yet seen H unwell in any way to gauge normal illness with serious stuff. I have found the last 3 weeks to make me supersensitive to stuff happening to others. Eg, that horrific crash on the M5, made me really upset at thje thought that something like that could just as easily happen to our little family. It's nirmal to be so sensitive too when it's happening to a friend.

Afm, weLl here I am at roughly 2am, babe on boob. My mum is staying and as last night, kindly offered to feed Little M a bottle of xpressd milk at 11ish to allow us to go to bed for a few hours with no baby. Well! Last night it bought us 4hours. From start of feed to next, tonight, barely 2 darn it!! How can such a small baby physically get sooooo much milk into her? Where is it going? She had 100ml of mummy's best milk so should be stuffed! But she's just fed on me for 40mins like a starving orphan! Where is it all going? So it seems hourly evening feeds are out. 2hrly in. As long as it's now not 2hrly through the night too!

As for how long to bf, def want to do the full 6 months and hopefully a year. As for weaning the whole advice on when to seems a bit of a shifting goal post to me! I've no idea. Think will wait til she starts showing an interest in our food. But ask me again ina few months as I have no idea! 

Night all! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Thanks coco, I am doing ok today besides the usual lack of sleep. :) there have been two tv shows recently that talked about pp sex issues ("parenthood" and "up all night"), I think it has made us both feel a little better that it's been an issue for us as well. Probably especially to dh as he doesn't have mAny dad friends to talk to about these things.

I'm also excited because I got an iPhone after years of putting it off... Still had my Motorola razr! :haha: this makes it easier to type/chat while nursing!

Amygdala hope h got off to sleep eventually. I love Ikea but it is always exhausting. Hope h's friend is ok too.

I think I plan to breast feed until 9-10 months. Just because I know many people who have stopped around then saying it was an easy time to wean. I'll probably also take the don't offer don't refuse approach though, so it will depend on how interested he still is in nursing...

I THINK (hope) S is finishing up a growth spurt. He's been eating and fussing like crazy. But it seems to be getting a little better now. I hope so, life is much harder with a crying baby and half hour breaks between feedings in the middle of the night!


----------



## membas#1

hi everyone. 

amy sorry about your friends baby. i hope that everything turns out okay...

a screaming overtired baby--i know that well. i think that was half of Olivia's screaming in the first few months..it was horrible. :hugs: hope she settled down quickly.

nice new underwear and bras sound nice :) i too am growing tired of my nursing bras, although they are comfy :) i do love them for that reason but otherwise blah. 

fairy--definitely sounds like the 3 week growth spurt...it'll pass soon. those little babies are definitely hungry--she might be nursing lots to increase your supply too.

we are 7.5 months into breastfeeding now. olivia eats solids too--mostly for dinner but sometimes breakfast. we started solids at 6 months doing baby led weaning...she was probably ready interest wise about a week before we started so we knew it was the right time. you just know when your baby is ready regardless of if it's 4 months, 5 months or 6 months...

i plan to breastfeed through the first year and hope to breastfeed at least 18 months. i'd like to get her through next winter if i could which is another 14 months and would put her at almost 2 but not sure if that will happen. i'll just see what she wants. i have a feeling we'll be doing night time breastfeeding before bed and morning for wakeup for a while but not midday feeds...once she's eating more solids. we'll see. i definitely want the first year so i don't have to offer formula as they say you should do formula or breastmilk as the main form of nutrition for the first year--'food before 1 is just for fun' type thing. so we are following that...

tonight O had sweet potato, broccoli, yogurt, a few bits of cooked liver, and some squash...all mixed up. i spoon fed her tonight cuz we didn't have as much time and DH is gone so the cleanup is easier on me :haha: we now do a mix of TW/spoon feeding and BLW...she's fine with either method...she just likes her food. she hasnt turned down a thing yet...turns her nose up at bananas sometimes but eats them eventually...

ahh..writing a novel here. hope you are all well and all babies are calm and happy :)


----------



## Amygdala

HELP!!! We've well and truly arrived in wonder week 12. I didn't really know what to make of the wonder weeks thing but both in week 8 and now it was her down to a T. I didn't even suspect a wonder week, just googled her "symptoms". Anyway, now I believe in them. 
She's been sooooo cranky the past two days. Fights every nap, wide awake most of the day and then screaming her head off at night. :( It's heartbreaking to watch but so far I haven't found a way to settle her quicker. All the classics (the wrap, walking, singing, bouncing, shhhing) don't work. I'm still really nervous and part of me thinks she's in pain but realistically all signs point to over-tiredness. She's even back on the nipple shields because she works herself up so much that she won't latch without them. :(
On the flip side she now grabs for objects and loves being "thrown" in the air or bouncing on my knee. You should see the smiles! But still I'll be so grateful when this has blown over. Any words of wisdom?

Btw, I haven't read the book, just stuff online, but I ordered it now and intent to read it cover to cover.


----------



## Fairybabe

What book?? Does it have the answers???? Little M has totally changed her feed pattern and cranky time in the last 48 hours. Is week 3 a wonder week? These babies sure keep you on your toes!!!


----------



## carbafe

Sorry Amy I have no advice on wonder weeks. We have just rode out all the bumpy weeks ..... if it helps they do pass ! I think it was around 3-4 months that I finally got Luke to take a dummy and from then on he has a brilliant nap routine ! He just goes into his pram with his dummy and goes off to sleep 3 times a day ! It started with a little snuggle cloth that he used to rub on his face to sooth himself and would then suck on so I started putting the dummy in his mouth and holding it for him. Then he would use the cloth to hold it in and then figured out how to use it. For a while he had the cloth and the dummy but now he just uses the dummy but he does where scratch sleeves for his eczema and they have silk mitts on which he quite often rubs on his face. Anyway sorry for the ramble but maybe if you can find a sleep prop for naps ? Something she can associate with nap time ? Luke doesn't usually get his dummy when he goes down at night but we have it as an option if he wont settle. 

I always find the overtired thing so strange. You would think if you were so tired you would gladly fall asleep and have a lovely long rest but instead they fight it and then Luke always has a really restless night. :) It is so strange but no fun ! If Luke misses a nap we usually have a very fretful evening routine. 

Btw amy I live really close to Ikea we are just off of the bypass at the junction before the ikea one so you would have driven very close to our house :) 

As for breastfeeding I always said I wanted to do it until he was 6 months (cue lots of questions from my mum and gran around the 5 month mark as to when I would be stopping) but things are still going well and I have such a good routine now that I am going to continue for a while longer and just see what happens. Luke has started to bite a little but thankfully has no teeth yet so depending when he get teeth and if he still bites that could make me stop. I have been telling him off when he does it just by sharply saying no and he will come off shocked. He cried a few times when I first did it. Then he started looking at me when he did it waiting for me to tell him off and now he hasn't done it for a few days so I hope he is learning that it is not nice. He seems to do it near the ended of his feed when I think he is just playing. He is also very distractable now when he feeds so will come on and off if there is any little noise or I speak or try to eat ect. My MIL said she stopped breastfeeding when DH and his sister were around 9-10 months as they got so bad at looking all around and being distracted that it just took so long to get them to feed that it became impractical so I guess we will see how that pans out as well. So basically I am just going with the flow !

Amy I hope for friends LO is doing better. I have always been a worrier so naturally I worry about LO a lot but I have actually been forcing myself to stop worrying so much as I realise I could drive myself crazy. I have been trying to dismiss thoughts rather than play them over and over in my mind like I used to do. It is just crazy when you look at them and get such waves of love and you know you would do anything to protect them !

I wonder if Luke is going to have a growth spurt as tonight for his dinner he ate his usual 120g of purée (Carrot, Sweet potato, and courgette), a peach yoghurt and a carrot puff crisp and then proceed to down 9 oz of milk ! So he is a hungry boy ! I was a bit worried last week as he wasn't really eating his dinners but I think it turns out he just didn't like my cooking :haha: as I had made him some bolognese and chicken purées. As soon as I went back to my usual veggie mixes he started to gobble them up again .... so I guess he is a vegetarian for now ! We normally do baby cereal with fruit puree for breakfast, a finger food lunch and then puree dinner with a finger food snack at the end. 

Anyway I hope all you mama's get through the various growth spurts and wonder weeks ! Every time you get a nice routine going the LO's decided to go and change it all :) Coco I hope DH is taking care of you and fussing about around you (That is the best bit of being big :) ) Have a nice weekend everyone. x


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I think 3 weeks is just a growth spurt. They are quite close together at the start I think the next one is at 6 weeks. 

If anyone finds that book with all the answers make sure you send me a copy ! :haha:


----------



## zb5

Amy, it's funny I was just saying I didn't think much of wonder weeks until this week when S has been all crazy. Turns out. 5 weeks is a wonder week! I've been calling it a growth spurt, as the way I understand it the wonder weeks are kind of like developmental growth spurts. (??) I'm also just going from Internet sources here, haven't seen the book. But now I'm thinking there's something to the wonder weeks thing!

Fairy, things are just crazy the first few weeks so who knows what's going on. Sad to say I can barely remember back to 3 weeks... Oh my poor addled brain.


----------



## membas#1

I have the wonder weeks book. it's pretty good....but surely doesn't give you all the answers :haha: sure wouldn't mind one of those books sometimes! it is good at giving you tips to try that help engage the developmental leap they are about to take etc...like 'games' you can play or what they might enjoy etc...mostly it just helps you realize that it's normal, lots of babies and mamas are goign through it, and it'll pass. :) but in the moment the leaps SUCK. some are worse than others...i'd say 26 was our worst by far....for nighttime sleep anyways. 

as for biting with breastfeeding--O bites me sometimes and she has 2 teeth on bottom OUCH! so what i do is try to figure out when she's biting (most of the time she's biting when she's done feeding so she's bored, or when she wants more but the flow has slowed)...so I try to act before those things happen. if she's actively sucking and there's not a lot of swallowing and i can tell she wants more, i switch her...if she's playing and looking around not comfort or actively sucking just playing then i take her off. that being said when she has bitten, i say no biting in a rather calm voice and remove her from my boob and put her down so we are not in contact. sometimes she doesn't care, other times she wants back on the boob. I wait about 30-60 seconds and then I put her back on the boob. They say it's a good way for them to learn that when they bite they don't get boob. I have reacted a few times especially at first but a lot of the times when she was biting she was half asleep--only once did i think she actually bit me and looked at me for a response. other times it seemed less intentional...and i'm not sure she really intended that one time either--it just hurt so i might have seen a little something more in the look on her face than what was really there...but it looked like she was testing a boundary. ??? do they test boundaries at this age? quite possible. 

i got out for mommy time tonight..went wine tasting and to a movie with a friend. was great 4.5 hours out! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, sorry to bother you with this, but would you mind looking up wonder week 12 for me and telling me what they suggest for games/activities? Last time we tried some of them and it made such a difference but I can't find suggestions for week 12 online. Ordered the book now but it won't arrive before Tuesday or Wednesday... 
A movie with a friend sounds lovely btw, did you have a good time?

Zb, I'm still not convinced about the science but I do think they're on to something so I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh there is an iphone app for the wonderweeks. Might get dh to download it to his itouch.

Carbafe Luke sounds like he is eating great! Here's a question for those of you with older babies: at 3 months, how much expressed milk do babies take at a time? And at 6? Little M currently guzzles about 110-120mls (think that's aboiut 3.5oz). Just wondering appx what levels of expressing I'll need to get to in due course! 

I have my first pp cold. Bit bunged up, started with v sore throat, now a cough. Hoping like mas I don't give it to the baby. 

Boob biting doesn't sound fun :-( 

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

sorry for the cold fairy--hope you feel better soon :hugs:

amy--will totally do this for you, no problem. just give me some time and i'll post later today :)


----------



## membas#1

toys for ww12:
wobbly toys that bounce back when the baby swipes them
a rocking chair
toys that emit a slow squeak, chime or other simple sound
rattles
dolls with realistic faces

'games/activities' for ww12
The airplane--playing airplane with your baby lifting your baby and making a sound that increases in volume or changes pitch. when you lower baby to your face, give a nipple with your lips. they will soon expect you to do this and will open their mouth and nibble back.
The slide--sit down on the floor or a sofa, lean back and make your body as straight as possilbe. place your baby as high up on your body as you can and let her slide gently down to the floor while you make a sliding sound
The pendulum-place baby on yoru knees so that she is facing you and slowly sway her from side to side try to make all kinds of clock sounds=tick tock, bong-bong, ranging from slow to fast and pitch in your voice
The rocking horse--place baby on knee facing you and go up and down as if she were on a horse.
Nibbling game--sit in front of yoru baby and make sure she is looking at you. move your face slowly towards her tummy or nose, meanwhile make a drawn out sound increasing in volumen or changing tone...
Feeling fabrics...having variety of fabric (fold your laundry with baby!) for texture fun.
Jumping and bouncing--a physcially active baby loves repeating th esame flowing movements over and over when she's on your lap. let her stand up and sit down again at her own pace. she will want to repeat this stand up sit down game for a while. just hold her tightly and watch her head.

so that's from the book. hope that's helpful. i paraphrased a lot as O is banging on the table ready to be done with her breakfast...naptime here :)


----------



## zb5

Oh goody... Silas' next two wonder weeks are scheduled for right around Thanksgiving and Christmas. :dohh: What's funny is my birthday is really close to Silas's (5 days away) and my mom still tells the story about what a fussy terror I was on my first Thanksgiving. Ack! My family is coming to visit us for Thanksgiving so that should be okay (they said they'd cook!). For Christmas we will be flying to DH's family... NOT looking forward to it!

S's sleep was fairly normal last night and he's actually napped today. Hopefully wonder week 5 is over! Amygdala, I agree I'm not sure about the science, but it does seem that they predict the fussy periods pretty well... at least according to a lot of people on here and my one wonder week experience so far...


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, you are a star! Thank you soooo much!!! It's funny, I've actually independently discovered that she likes bouncing on my knees now. Couldn't care less two weeks ago! I'm all excited about trying out the other suggestions tomorrow. She was a bit easier today too, so hopefully we're over the worst of it. Thanks again for taking the time to write all that down for me!

Zb, I wouldn't worry too much. He might be early or late with his fussy periods anyway but if he isn't, at least you know what to expect and can prepare strategies to deal with it.


----------



## membas#1

no problem. DH and i noticed O is getting really clingy and whiney and cries really easily this week. since i had the book out i took a look..next leap is 37 weeks but phase 1 of that leap starts around 34 weeks. O is 33.5 weeks from due date right now...so here we go again...3 weeks til the actual leap or thereabouts...weeks 40-45 are calm sunny weeks...looking forward to them already! :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

D'oh! After a day of 3hrly feeds it's back to almost permanent boob attachment and hourly feeds! Weigh-in tomorrow! Dying to see what she's gained!

Membas hope 0 is less clingy for you today! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Good luck making it through the growth spurt fairy! And the wonder week Membas. S has still been very fussy but has been sleeping a lot more and eating less thankfully. Currently napping... Started around 5 and it's now 8pm. He usually is out for the night at 730, so I don't know what to think! is this bedtime or will he be wide awake soon? Who knows!


----------



## membas#1

these babies are always keeping us guessing!


----------



## zb5

Seriously! Apparently that was bedtime. He slept 5pm to 5am with only two fee dings (9pm and 1am). Now its 5am and I hope he will go back to sleep after this third feeding... He is such an early bird... Wish I had slept 5-9pm but that is just too early. Although it was really nice making and eating dinner with a sleeping baby for once instead of a crying baby.


----------



## Fairybabe

Good job sleepimg Silas!! 

Am very proud today. Little M weighs in at a whopping 6lb7.5oz today! That's a gain of 11.5oz in a fortnight. Textbook! Am so happy as it means she is getting enough from me.

On the flip side she has my cold. Poor little thing is super snuffly. Any tips?

Fairyx


----------



## membas#1

steam helps--our bathroom is too big and vaulted ceilings so it doesnt work but if you can turn on a super hot shower and fill the room with steam and then sit in steam with baby that helps with congestion. they say too placing a raw onion near baby's head will keep mucus from building up/getting stuffy...but that might stink if you dont like onions and onions burn my eyes so not sure how close i would put to baby. hope she feels better soon and yeah for weight gain!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fairy I use a vicks vaporizer when he get stuffy (the one you put the little Vicks tabs in) and it works wonders for congestion :) the cool mist one.


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I second the shower, works wonders! Wet towels on the radiators help to keep the air in the house from getting too dry and can help also. I put a little Vicks on them as well, no idea if that helps though. When H had a cold, the gp told me that Vicks was fine, despite the pack saying from 3 months (or is it 4?), just to not apply it to their skin. I usually put some on H's sleepsuit at night if she's snuffly, seems to work. I also put it on my own chest when I have her in the wrap. And finally, you can get saline lotion to squirt in their nostrils, which worked great for as when instant help was needed, e.g. before feeding. Hope M feels better soon! Oh and great weight gain btw, so pleased for you!

Zb, I'm very impressed with Silas' sleeping! Hope he continues to do so well!

Membas, how's O doing? How are you coping with the clinginess? Is it a problem when you go to work? Just remember, it's just a phase. 

Over here we've just had our second round of jabs and H did really well. A little crying but she settled in no time. Hoping that the wonder week over and done with now, she certainly seems more settled. 

How's everyone else getting on? Hope all mummies, mommies, babies and our one remaining bump are doing well!


----------



## membas#1

the clinginess is okay--she has had a good couple of days. not great sleep but shes a happy baby :) dh is having some issues as she is throwing fits at naptime so it sometimes takes him 30 min to get her down for 45 min nap. he said he thinks she is looking for me cuz she watches the door. but he walks around the dark room with her til she falls asleep. she is usually still asleep when i leave for work and she has never been one to cry when one of us leaves the house....so its not too bad. although when i get home she sometimes fusses if i put her down for even a minute :) 

hope all are well :flower:


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I hope M is feeling better. When Luke had a cold when he was small we raised his Moses basket mattress (Not sure if M is in with you or in a basket) The midwife said you could put a phone book under the back legs to raise up their head but I felt it was a bit unsteady so I got a bath towel and folded it and placed it under the Moses basket mattress. Not very high but just enough to raise his head and chest a little. I use Olbus Oil for children in hot water as well which does the same as the Vicks. My friend also recommended Karvol which she swears by. She puts a capsule on a muslin cloth at the end of the cot and says it helps a lot.

ZB5 sounds like S gave you a good night. Long may it continue ! I always feel like one great night can keep me going for at least a week :) 

Membas hope O is doing OK. I am always keen to know what is happening with O as Luke is just a week or two behind her ! 

Today we had weigh in and Luke is doing great again after our dip a couple of months ago (When his skin was bad) so I am very pleased. He is still a little thing compared to his friends but that is just his build. We had an appointment with the consultant yesterday and she was very pleased with his skin and we have been discharge from the hospital which is brilliant. So hopefully I can keep it under control myself now.

It was also picture day at our weigh in clinic today so Luke had his portrait done and we were in and out in a flash ! He is a professional as soon as he saw the camera he gave her a big smile and she only had to take 3 shots I think. The picture looked great so looking forward to seeing it properly in a fortnight. I think he is so used to cameras as I am always taking his picture ! :haha:

Is everyone getting excited about Christmas :xmas3::xmas6::xmas9:

I have been in the Santas grotto part of the forum since it opened in October :haha: I can't wait. I love Christmas anyway but this year is going to be even more exciting.


----------



## zb5

There is a santas grotto part of the forum?? Who knew! 

Silas slept 6 hours straight last night! 8pm-2am. Wish I had gone to bed earlier to take advantage of it but dh and I had our 6 week pp date. :winkwink: it went well but we didn't end up going all the way exactly... Oh well we both has fun. :)

Glad Luke is growing so well! How much does he weigh now? I can't wait to see Silas's weight at his 2 mo appt.

Hope M's cold is better. And O is getting past her clingy time.

:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

i just got a text from the sitter that said 'i think she needs mommy magic' so it must be a rough day at home. guess i'll go home for lunch and work some magic :) i don't mind.

hey are we gonna do secret santa again this year??? there's a lot of babies and baby to be in the group now...would make getting a little something for someone pretty fun! what do you all think?


----------



## Fairybabe

6 hours sleep zb! Heaven!
Membas hope you managed enough Magic in your lunch hour!
Good job on Luke's skin carbafe!

And thanks everyone for the tips re Little M's snuffles. She sounded sooo awful and yesterday wouldn't feed properly. So I ended up at the doctor to check it wasn't anything than a cold, which it wasn't. Today she has fed like a trooper! My word even with the wonderful nipple shields I feel like I have been sucked to death! Putting a towel under the matress to tilt it helped. As did sitting her in the bouncy chair whilst I showered to make steam. I also put a drop of olbas oil on a muslin near to her head (not too near) for a bit then draped it over the end of the cosleeper. So she's not finished with it yet, but much better. I felt so bad for her. 

Yay for secret Santa! I'm up for that. I count 8 of us who would prob participate. 

Wonder whatever happened with Shey and Aj in the end. 

Praying for a good night here!

Coco, hope you and bump are doing well! Remind us of your due date again?

Fairy x


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, I'm pleased to hear M's doing better! It's tough seeing them struggle, isn't it? Even if it is just a bit of a stuffy nose. 

Membas, hope the mommy magic worked. Secret Santa is a great idea! I'll look out that website we used last year and get things going. Guess we don't have too long...

I think now that we seem to have survived ww12 we're hitting a growth spurt. :dohh: H's last 3 feeds have been twice as long as usual and this very last one she literally emptied both breasts and then finished 100ml expressed milk from a bottle. Thank goodness for my freezer stash. Gonna have to make sure I keep supply up though. Anyway, always something to keep you from getting bored...


----------



## zb5

Wow amygdala, what a good eater!

I'm up for secret Santa as well!


----------



## carbafe

I am up for secret santa too:xmas6::xmas12:

Should we do a US and UK one as we have 4 and 4 ? or do it mixed like last year ? If mixed the last recommended posting day for US mail is 9th Dec.


----------



## membas#1

maybe we should do US/UK--I don't mind shipping to the UK but last year I spent half the budget on shipping when I'd rather spend the budget on buying more stuff :haha: But I'll also ship to the UK as I don't really mind! I did enjoy my UK gift last year ;)


----------



## membas#1

yes and the mommy magic worked yesterday at lunch break...i went home and nursed her and her and i napped for an hour (been a long time since i got a nice midday nap). i think i napped more like 20 minutes of that but it was super cuddly and nice. she definitely needed mommy yesterday. 

and we had a really good night's sleep. she went down at 7:45 then i tried putting her in her bed around 8:30 but she woke up. She was up for 20 minutes...then back down next to me and in her bed around 9:30. then she woke around midnight to eat and i let her sleep next to me and if we fed before 6:30 i don't remember it, so perhaps we didn't! :) she was in the same spot at 6:30 as she was at midnight so I hadn't switched sides with her or anything, so i think we might have slept really well. 

yay! :happydance: and its friday!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I was just thinking about our secret Santa :) I hope I am one of the 4 US girls and don't mess up the numbers :) count me in!


----------



## Fairybabe

Of course you are Sweetpea!

I have it as follows:

USA: Membas, zb5, Sweetpea, Lilmackate
UK: me, Amygdala, Coco, Carbafe.

I think that's right! 

Can't believe our Little M is a month old! Well 4 weeks. A calendar month on monday. It's flown by!

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

hehe...O with Santa today :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 7.png
File size: 353 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ooSweetPea

Love it Membas! So cute :flow:


----------



## Coco14

Membas I love that picture!
Count me in for secret santa! :)


----------



## Amygdala

Awww Membas, that's a great picture!!! And a great Santa btw. :D

We watched Home Alone 2 last night and now I feel all christmassy. :D Although it's a little bit warm still. But we also went into town for some Creme Brûlée Latte (yummy!), some light Christmas shopping (memory box for H, pullover for friend's baby and a book for great granny to write down her childhood memories etc) and I saw my first ever live reindeer, although we missed Santa himself. H was asleep for the whole time. 

I was wondering actually: I could set up the secret Santa draw so that it's UK/US seperate. But it might also be fun to do it the other way, so that everyone gets an oversees secret Santa? Might make for more interesting presents, although Membas is right, postage would be more expensive. What do you think? Also, I'm assuming we're doing pressies for the LOs rather than us, are we? Can't believe they're all here (or about to be) this year!

On a Christmas-unrelated note: H laughs!!! It's the best thing ever! Daddy had her in stitches for a good 15 minutes last night. :haha: Makes up for the wonder weeks and growth spurts.


----------



## zb5

I think it would be fun for everyone to get an overseas santa present amygdala. :) we should all make sure to say what sizes our LOs are in case our person wants to do clothes. Although I don't know if the us and uk sizes are different?


----------



## Fairybabe

Great idea zb! 

Really crappy sleep going on here! Just as was beginning to improve! Sigh. Can't believe our girl is a month old! She's soooo gorgeous and starting to get more baby chubbiness! Sooo cute. 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Rubbish about the sleep Fairy :/ I hope you are OK besides?

Amy I'm desperate for a creme brulee latte now! Aww I bet you are loving H's giggles.
Does everyone have video cameras and recording like crazy?!


----------



## Fairybabe

Mmmmm, must try a creme brulee latte! 

Coco, apart from sleep deprivation I'm fine! Bleeding stopped mid last week, feel physically quite good. Despite the tiredness I find M adorable. I just tend to cross a line of tiredness sometimes that makes me v tearful. But the rest of the time I'm in remarkably good spirits. 

Amyg, it must be wondeful to see H giggle! I'm so excited to get our first real (non wind) smile soon! 

Coco, I love your avatar pic. You make pregnancy look serene and graceful!

Membas, love the santa pic! V v cute. 

Soooo, uk ladies, predictions of a white xmas? 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

I never heard of a Creme brûlée latte! Sounds yummy. I don't actually drink coffee but I am a sucker for all those hot yummy drinks as long as I can get them decaf. :)

Silas has been good with his sleep but last night was bad for us too. :(


----------



## carbafe

We had a rubbish night last night as well ! Wonder if it was a full moon ! I am used to Luke only waking up once at night now so I found it really hard getting up and down last night and found my self pleading with him at 2.30 am "Please go to sleep, please ...." Just so you know it didn't work :haha: 

Membas I love the Santa pic !!! I told DH I wanted to take Luke to see a Santa with a real beard and he looked at me as if I was mad and told me you only get those in America movies :) I doubt I will find one here though booo Maybe I should fly out there and take Luke to see your Santa !


----------



## Coco14

Glad to hear you are doing good.
We have to have a white christmas! I'll be so dissapointed if we don't!


----------



## carbafe

O I hope we have a white Christmas:xmas7:

(Although not to much snow as we need to drive to Glasgow on Christmas day !)


----------



## membas#1

:) come out out carbafe :) he was a great santa...

i'm game for shipping overseas, it really doesn't matter to me and yes, i say gifts for babies :) maybe when we do the sign up thing where we put our address we can put our baby sizes or preferences (like we don't do much pink ;)) etc... 

what should our spending limit be this year? can't recall what we did last year...


----------



## membas#1

we'll have a wet christmas but doubt it will be white, just rainy..but you never know, stranger things have happened. 

we had a blah night too---not horrible but O was restless, tossing and turning and cuddling...Dh and i were watchign a movie and she was asleep next to me and she literally started to stir and ended up crawling into my lap (still asleep mind you) snuggled in and started breathing really deep and peacefully all cuddled into mama's lap. it was ridiculously cute....but all night it becomes less cute...


----------



## Amygdala

Oooh, a white Christmas would be lovely. Although we're driving on Christmas Day too and it's on tiny country roads (down to the Borders). But I'd love to show Helena her first snow! That reminds me that I need to buy a sledge. :D

I don't really mind about spending limits for secret santa. Would want to go much more than £20 (about $30?) but we can go lower if people prefer. 

Sorry to hear about all the sleepless nights! Hope tonight is better for everyone. :hugs:

AFM, AF is back. :( My last spotting was about 5 weeks ago I think so I'm guessing that was things starting to get back in gear. Would have loved a few more months but there we go... Somehow it makes me nervous, because you always hear that you're not supposed to have cycles while breastfeeding, so it makes me nervous that there might be breastfeeding problems ahead because of hormones. I KNOW this is completely irrational but I can't help it. :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

I was just thinking how I haven't send you all pictures for a while. Don't want to post them online though, so I've come up with an alternative: I've made a Facebook group. I'll pm you all the link and once everyone's joined I'll make it secret so it can only be seen by us. Currently it's "closed" so outsiders can see that it's there but can't see the content. If you don't fancy joining, just drop me a quick line saying so please, so that I know when I can change the settings. :)


----------



## membas#1

i got my af back when o was 3 months amy---still bfing no issues. supply somrtimes drops during af but not noticeable to o, just noticeable to me when i pump but you wont have issues.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks for the reassurance Membas! So far I've noticed no change so fingers crossed.


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy 3 months Helena!


----------



## carbafe

I have joined the facebook group :) Never been in a FB group before :)

I just got AF back when I went away for the night the other week and was obviously not pumping as much as Luke normally drank. I didn't notice too much difference but we will see when the next one shows. 

I have a small lump in my armpit which is sore to touch (not agony) and I dont know if it is a blocked milk duct or a trapped hair. It is in an akward place so I just pumped milk will DH massaged it with a hot towel .... who said romance was dead haha 

Has anyone else had a blocked duct ? How did you shift it ?


----------



## zb5

I think I had a blocked duct early on carbafe. I just massaged it in the shower and while feeding. Massaged it towards the nipple and it cleared up in a few days.

In other news, Silas rolled over today! Front to back. He hates tummy time and always tried to roll over but couldn't do it. I finally noticed that he gets better grip when his feet aren't covered and he has more mobility for his legs when he doesn't wear a diaper. So today we had naked tummy time and ta da, he rolled over! Then he peed on my foot. :haha:

My family is arriving tomorrow for thanksgiving. I'm excited! It could be exhausting though. :)


----------



## membas#1

we just went and picked up our turkey for thanksgiving and the rest of the groceries. we have a friend coming with her kids. should be fun and mellow, which is nice. all our family is out of state so no family visiting. that's just as well, then i'd have to clean really good :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

When my milk came in carbafe I had quite a large lumpy area about an inch big up into my armpit. I used hot flannels and massaged towards the nipple, also aimed the warm shower at it and did circular arm movememnts. And drink lots of water. Hope it goes!

Oooh thanksgiving! I would love to be in the usa one year to experience it cos it sounds fun! How does it differ from christmas? 

Well done silas! 

I just had 4hrs45mins sleep! Yay! Little M was swaddled and in the crook of my arm in our bed, between me and the cosleeper. She's just fed from the right side and dh has taken her to change and let me have more rest. Shame my lefty is demanding attention! Anyone elsE get a sudden re-engorgement around 4 weeks? It's like I suddenly have loads more milk than before.

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

it's likely because of that growth spurt she hit around 3 weeks old...she has increased your supply because now she needs more :) it does settle down thankfully! 

as for thanksgiving--how it's different (at least in my family)
1. there are no gifts
2. for thanksgiving we do turkey, stuffing, etc...and pies. for christmas dinner we do ham, potatoes etc...(or mexican food if i'm with my mom and stepdad)...lots of people do turkey too...but we usually don't. if i'm with in laws i think they do ham as well.
3. for many thanksgiving is marked by watching lots of football on TV, but i don't know if there area lot of games on as i'm not into football...but i remember at my wedding last thanksgiving after everyone ate, there was TV and football on and a couple couches for those who wanted to sit and watch. 

otherwise i guess they are pretty similar in that they generally revolve a lot around family and typically extended family for many people. a lot of people spend christmas with their immediate family and travel for thanksgiving. i would say in the US it's one of the, if not THE highest travel holiday.

we stay home on odd years like this year and even years we go to visit DH's extended family and parents.

also for many thanksgiving weekend marks the start of christmas shopping with Black Friday (day after thanksgiving they have major sales, that literally start at midnight this year! but in past years they would start around 5am and people start lining up around 2 or 3am to get good deals). it's insane! i've been a couple times but never at 2 or 3am..but i have gotten up at 5am with my sisters and gone out for fun...

i guess those are the main differences for us :)


----------



## Coco14

I hope all you guys in the US have a good thanksgiving!


----------



## zb5

Thanksgiving is very much about the food... Everyone has a favorite dish that they HAVE to have at thanksgiving, so the dishes add up quickly... For example there will often be 5 types of pie at any given thanksgiving dinner. :)

We decided this year to have only one Pie for thanksgiving itself (pumpkin). Friday we will make apple pie and Saturday pecan (x2). So four pies total for my family which is only 5 people... :)


----------



## membas#1

yes zb i was going to say seems like thanksgiving is more about food and eating than christmas is...where christmas might involve giving gifts and receiving gifts, thanksgiving is about giving food and receiving (aka--eating) TONS of food! :)

that's why people sit around and watch football after, can't move with all the food that gets consumed!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanksgiving really does sound like fun!! Especially all those exotic American dishes, like yams and marshmallows and pumpkin pie! :haha: I guess for us Christmas is the big eating holiday. Not great for my post-baby weight loss... (not that there's been any btw).

Carbafe, blocked duct sounds painful. I've been quite engorged a few times but don't think I've had a blocked duct. Glad to hear your DH is helping out though. :thumbup:

Zb, I can't believe Silas is rolling over! Go Silas! Helena hates tummy time too, I've just recently managed to keep her on her tummy for more than a few seconds without screaming her head off. She's nowhere near rolling over though. Maybe we'll try naked tummy time. Hope my feet will stay dry though. :haha:


----------



## Coco14

I hope everyone's having a lovely day and all babies are happy!

I saw the midwife this morning and everything is wonderful! :) 
Bit chillier here today, been making dark chocolate truffles - practice run for christmas gifts!
Ordered a whole bunch of stuff for the nursery; 
Cuckoo style clock which looks like an alpine lodge with a mountain etc, I love it!
Blackout blind
Swaddle wrap
Changing mat
Western star & horseshoe hooks
Bunting
and a sheepskin rug


----------



## carbafe

Glad everything was ok at the Midwife Coco and exciting getting nursery bits. I love the sound of the cuckoo clock. You need to post a photo when you have it all set up and I love bunting. I am just about to make some Christmas bunting :) Also can't believe you are 31 weeks ! Not long to go and with Christmas and new year the time will fly !

Thanks for all the advice re blocked duct the shower tip was really good. I set my shower head to the small spray and massaged it with that and it helped a lot. I can still feel the lump but it is getting smaller so just going to keep massaging it till it goes. Thankfully I don't feel ill so touch wood I caught it early and I can just massage it away. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone :) I always just think of friends when I hear thanksgiving :haha:
Luke has been so full of giggles the last few days. He is always quite a happy wee boy but the last few days he has found everything hilarious :haha: it is very sweet when you make him laugh and then he laughs again before he has finished the first one so he just gasps and laughs. It melts your heart !


----------



## Fairybabe

Happy thanksgiving usa girls!

Sounds like a fun celebration! I've never had pumpkin pie. Is it sweet or savoury?

Well we tried feeding without nipple shields yesterdat and today. She manages it sometimes but not others. Sometimes she gets in a frenzy! Forget it then cos she just won't.

And we went to newborn swim today too. M was fine for the first few mins but then just wanted to feed, which apparently happens first time. But overall a good experience.

Coco glad all is well with bump! And I love the idea of a cuckoo clock!

Fairy


----------



## zb5

Coco, you will have to share pics of the nursery when it's done! It sounds very cute.

Hooray for Luke's laughs! I can't wait for baby laughs.

Fairy, pumpkin pie is sweet. All my friends who have spent thanksgiving abroad try to make a traditional meal and say how hard it is to find pumpkin in Europe!

Amygdala, Silas has not yet repeated his rolling over feat. I wonder when he'll do it again. One of the babies on my October thread says her son has been rolling over since two weeks!! Anyway I don't think they're supposed to roll over until 4 months so it's okay if he decides not to do it again for a while. He also knows how to lift his head up but most of the time he doesn't even try and leaves his face planted on the ground... Silly boy. :dohh: no wonder he doesn't like tummy time!


----------



## membas#1

Coco, glad all is well and the nursery items sound really cute. can't wait for pics ;)

Fairy--like ZB said pumpkin pie is sweet...has spices like cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg :) had pumpkin pie tonight and apple pie :blush: both :) 

zb, O rolled over early from back to front at about 2 months and then didn't do it again for a while longer...like a few months...but once she figured it out she did it all the time to get out of tummy time :) back to front happened at about 5 months or so regularly


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> Glad everything was ok at the Midwife Coco and exciting getting nursery bits. I love the sound of the cuckoo clock. You need to post a photo when you have it all set up and I love bunting. I am just about to make some Christmas bunting :) Also can't believe you are 31 weeks ! Not long to go and with Christmas and new year the time will fly !
> 
> Thanks for all the advice re blocked duct the shower tip was really good. I set my shower head to the small spray and massaged it with that and it helped a lot. I can still feel the lump but it is getting smaller so just going to keep massaging it till it goes. Thankfully I don't feel ill so touch wood I caught it early and I can just massage it away.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone :) I always just think of friends when I hear thanksgiving :haha:
> Luke has been so full of giggles the last few days. He is always quite a happy wee boy but the last few days he has found everything hilarious :haha: it is very sweet when you make him laugh and then he laughs again before he has finished the first one so he just gasps and laughs. It melts your heart !

I can't believe I'm 31 weeks either! :wacko:

I'm glad things feel better re; the blocked duct, as if you don't have enough to deal with!

Ooh cristmas bunting! OH said I should have just made the bunting! I've just finished a pom pom garland for xmas...
 



Attached Files:







nov 19th 30+3 013.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coco14

Fairybabe said:


> Happy thanksgiving usa girls!
> 
> Sounds like a fun celebration! I've never had pumpkin pie. Is it sweet or savoury?
> 
> Well we tried feeding without nipple shields yesterdat and today. She manages it sometimes but not others. Sometimes she gets in a frenzy! Forget it then cos she just won't.
> 
> And we went to newborn swim today too. M was fine for the first few mins but then just wanted to feed, which apparently happens first time. But overall a good experience.
> 
> Coco glad all is well with bump! And I love the idea of a cuckoo clock!
> 
> Fairy

Aww I love it when I see babies in the pool, so cute! What did you put on her?! Sounds silly but I never pay attention to what the babies are wearing in the pool, it can be quite cold in there...x


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco the place I go is a pool specific for preggy ladies and babies to 4yrs old so it's 35degC temp and the pool is quite warm. For hygiene reasons babies wear a huggies little swimmers nappy with a neoprene happy nappy over to contain any poos. I agree, normal public baths are way too cold for tiny ones like Meredith!

Great pompoms!

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Yeah I just wondered, should they be wearing full swimsuits!!


----------



## membas#1

morning ladies (well morning here) :) off to go cut down a christmas tree today YAY! :) should be fun and it's nice and sunny outside so that's a bonus, about 47F degrees, so not too cold. 

hope you are all well :flower:

did we decide if we are all doing secret santa this year?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi girls,
Yes Membas, think we are doing secret santa!

Ok, a poo related question. Little M is 5wks and 2 days old. So, until yesterday, we were getting anywhere between 4 and 6 pooey nappies/day. Some just a bit, some a heck of a lot for such a small person. The last 2 nights she has woken around 3-4am for a feed but has only taken a tiny amount not the usual big guzzle. We had one big poo yesterday morn,and one little poo yesterday eve. All the rest have just been wet, but very wet, really heavy. So in the last 48 hours she's pooing less but weeing more.
Also last night we noted her belly was seriously bloated. She also was super clingy, crying lots, we thought it was wind pains but the crying wasn't constant. She'd be content then suddenly wail, even from being asleep. Took hours to settle her. Also, dunno how relevant this is, but last 24 hours have been nipple shield free! Been weaning her off them the last 2-3 days. Sometimes it takes ages to get a latch, sometimes she goes straight on. It seems when she does get a good latch she can feed more intensely but for less time than before.
Anyway, what I think I am trying to say is that she seems to be changing lots of behaviour all at once and me and dh are really confused and hoping all is well. Right now she is sleeping lengthways on me very happily with head on my chest. 

Sorry for the length of this!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Hi fairy! I have no specific answers. I just posted a really similar post in my journal about Silas changing behavior. I am thinking it is explained by these wonder weeks but maybe that is just me hoping for some explanation. I think I will get the wonder weeks book though so I cannprepare for next time.

My doc said breastfeeding babies can go a week without poopinf. Silas poops 3-4 times per say usually, and if it's been a little longer between pops he sometimes gets grumpy on and off until he gets a poo out. His belly also gets kind of bloated sometimes, I think it is a combo of gas and a belly full of milk. So I don't think any of this is a medical problem but she could be uncomfortable sometimes from it?

As for the sudden change, they just love to keep us guessing! :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh silly silly mummy! That's the last time I worry about lack of poo! Took off her nappy and was just commenting on the tiny amount of poo when Meredith's bum power hosed liquid poo everywhere. Twice. I swear she was laughing.


----------



## zb5

Fairybabe said:


> Oh silly silly mummy! That's the last time I worry about lack of poo! Took off her nappy and was just commenting on the tiny amount of poo when Meredith's bum power hosed liquid poo everywhere. Twice. I swear she was laughing.

Hahahaha! She's got a sense of humor. :haha: Glad you no longer have to worry about the poo issue!


----------



## membas#1

yep not uncommon to go from pooping 3 or 4 times a day to just once a day or every other day or every few days...O always changed it up on us. if she feels bloated and is cranky a hot bath will get that gas moving in the right direction :) just watch out for pooping in the tub! :) but it might help...

just make christmas stockings :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hi girls!

No time for one of my usual essays but wanted to quickly ask if everyone's fine with transatlantic secret santa? Also, if you've changed your email address since last year, please pm me! Coco, could you send me yours? Membas, got yours. :thumbup:

Fairy, we've had some poo changes a few weeks back. I wouldn't worry but maybe try massaging her belly with some oil if she feels uncomfortable. Worked wonders with gas for us. 

Ok, must switch lights off now, it's bed time. Nighty night all!


----------



## membas#1

yep ok with transatlantic ss here :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Yep, transatlantic good here. What was the budget?


----------



## zb5

I'm happy w transatlantic secret Santa too! And my email is the same


----------



## Amygdala

Don't know, someone suggest a budget?


----------



## membas#1

20 dollars? i don't know what that is in other currency. just throwing that out there as a starting place..we can go more or less too.


----------



## zb5

20 dollars works for me too. $20 plus shipping maybe?, since everyone will be shipping transatlantic it should work out pretty evenly as long as no one gets anything super heavy.


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, that's £13. If the UK girls agree I suggest we round up to 15 as stuff is a bit cheaper in the US if I remember correctly? Shipping extra is ok with me. Will go set up stuff just now so people find out who they got and can start thinking about pressies asap. :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sounds good amyg. 
Lil M has a receding hairline now, just like daddy!! And she just wouldn't settle last night. Last 2 nights been a killer. Sleep deprivation = tearful mummy worried about coping. :-( not quite so bad this morn as dh took early morning shift so I could catch some sleep, but I hate the way just a couple bad nights totally undo me.

Nipple question; how long to they stay agonisingly painful? Having weaned M off the shields my nipples are protesting. Especially as it can still take a few mins before she latches properly, so chomps right on their poor battered ends. Ooowwwww.

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Silas got a rceing hairline too! He ended up losing everything on top so he looked like an old man. It's already growing back though, at least for now. Apparently the same thing happened to me as a baby but it didn't grow back until I was like 1 year!

Sorry about the sleep fairy. I hope you can get a nap in today!

My nipples were never really painful but I think I'm lucky. But at 7.5 weeks they are still quite sensitive, so I have to wear a bra at all times and am careful drying them in the shower. Hope yOurs feel better soon!


----------



## zb5

We could do 15 UK / 25 US if that would make the numbers more even?


----------



## Amygdala

I think £15/$20 is probably fair, things are a bit cheaper in the US. But then it's not like we'll hunt down anyone who goes over the limit. :haha:

Fairy, I think everyone experiences the no-sleep-crazies. Every new mum I know has had them. I personally have a small to medium breakdown about every two weeks still. Just know that it always gets better again! And you're definitely not alone!

I never really had sore nipple, probably due to using the shields for so long. I think they were painful for a few days right in the beginning and then another few days when we stopped the shields, but never any bleeding or excruciating pain like some women get. Do you have some lanolin? It works wonders to calm sore nipples. 

Little H also has bald patches but on the back and sides of her head. Gives her a very Fresh-Prince-of-Bel-Air-esque hairstyle. :haha:

She's also recently started some rather odd behaviour. She goes through phases of just shouting at the top of her voice. Doesn't seem to be related to her mood, sometimes she'll look happy, sometimes angry or upset. Is that normal? She screams so loudly that her little voice cracks! But most of the time she doesn't seem upset. :shrug:

AFM, I feel like a 90-year-old these days. My knees have been sore for a while, which I attributed to all the carrying and bouncing at first. But in the last few days, all my other joints have become more and more painful as well. Some googling suggests that this can be a normal post-pregnancy thing, so I'm clinging to that. I'm definitely not old enough to feel this stiff and achey.


----------



## Coco14

Sorry for the late reply. E-mail address posted on FB group. SS sounds all good with me :) so just to confirm, we are doing baby presents?!

In other news I was pathetically happy to find my nipples had leaked a wee bit :s and ran to OH saying yey my boobies work!!


----------



## membas#1

just a quick read at work while pumping and no time to reply to all...but fairy--i had sore nipples for about a week and half-2 weeks when first starting to nurse. it gets better. use some nipple cream on them if you have it (i used this stuff from earth mama angle baby called nipple butter and it was heavenly..based in olivia oil with calendula, lavender etc...) but lanolin cream will work well too....

i got this same thing again when i started pumping regularly....

more later...


----------



## carbafe

I am happy with Secret Santa. Exciting.

Fairy I used Lansinoh nipple cream and it was amazing ! I used it again when luke was latching funnily for a bit and I got sore nipples again.

As for sleep it only takes one bad night for me to feel like I could cry ! I think the hormones go down and you don't have the same stamina for it. Luckily it doesn't happen as often these days *touch wood*

Coco cool pom poms

Amy Luke loves to shout ! Not when he is upset it is different from crying it is just shrieking :haha: He will shout so loud his voice sounds husky. It sounds painful sometimes ! He loves it though and always looks pleased with himself. I think it is a testing the voice type thing plus he usually gets a reaction when he does it as I usually say 'O noisy boy' or 'O dear'. It is fun when he decides to do it in the middle of the supermarket and everyone turns to stare at you like what are you doing to that poor baby:wacko::dohh:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sorry to be thick, but what stage do we add our address etc? It tells me I have joined. Do I put it in the wish list?

Thanks for the nipple advice girls. Am using lansinoh. Just got grin and bear it!

Amyg, thanks for the advice re tearfulness. Nice to know it's not just me. 

Congrats coco on working boobies! I felt immensely proud when I got my first bit of colostrum! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

I put my address in the wish list! :s


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Coco! Have done the same now.

Carbafe thanks for sharing too re the crying. It helps loads to know am not the only one! I tell you, this thread is wonderful. 

Amyg, maybe H is gonna be an opera singer! Sounds like she's getting some vocal training in!

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, I've got the same thing with my knees! I thought it was from holding Silas while getting out of my chair and trying not to wake him... but maybe it is a post-pregnancy thing??

Carbafe, I agree, at first I felt I could cope pretty well to all the night-time wakeups because of the hormones, but it is getting harder... usually the first and second wakeup I'm okay, and then he just wakes up a bunch in the morning hours (5am-9am ish) and I feel like my body is made of lead and I just can't get up! Or I fall asleep breastfeeding him and wake up an hour later...

This is really terrible, but last night in the middle of the night, DH told me he had chest pain and pain in his left arm, and he was worried because those are symptoms of a heart attack. Now, neither of us really thought he was having a heart attack because he's only 32. BUT, my first response was "uhhh.... I'm going back to sleep." Today he's fine. But still, shouldn't I have been a little more worried??? Bad wife!!

membas, my nipples get sore sometimes after pumping, and I just realized today after some googling that I think I need larger breastshields... hmm. Do you use the standard size?

I just put in my info to the secret santa as well!


----------



## membas#1

zb..i have standard shields and larger ones...i use the standard. never noticed much difference with the larger ones....i rarely have a problem now since i am so used to pumping 5 days a week..but at first...ouch!

zb, i'm glad your DH is okay! sometimes it's hard to care a lot when you are so sleep deprived....

as for the crying--lack of sleep definitely brings on the tears for me...i think it ebbs and flows for me. i've gotten used to our sleep pattern for now...i know she's waking in the night but i don't always know how often so i guess i'm sleeping through a lot of it..or forgetting it...some days i just want to curl up and cry and sleep...it's definitely tough! i can usually go a couple days on little sleep but after a couple days i'm toast and literally i just break down by day 3. 

on an unrelated note--my right breast is killing me. not sure if it's a plugged duct or what...there's no hardness to it or heat or anything. it's hurts in a fairly specific location but very deep inside...so it's hard to touch it and say 'oh yeah that's the spot' cuz it's a deep pain. i was riding my bike home from work and every bump was a killer with my boob. doesn't hurt so much when O nurses really...i mean it does a bit but not so much that i don't want to nurse on that side?? i dunno. i'm gonna have her sleep on that side and therefore nurse a lot on that side tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I have no personal experience of this (thankfully, touch wood) but a friend of mine described a similar pain when she and LO had thrush. Could it be that? You'd know by a white coating on O's tongue. Hope it's just one of those breastfeeding things for you though and gets better by itself.


----------



## membas#1

thanks amy--havent noticed that in Os mouth yet but will be on the lookout


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies, how is everybody doing? I've got mastitis... It sucks. I had a fever and left boob hurt On Tuesday, then it got better on its own, now the fever is back and I have right boob pain! No fun. DH is out picking up my antibiotics right now. I was hoping to avoid them but I guess not.

I am really excited about secret Santa but haven't had a chance to do my shopping yet!


----------



## membas#1

aww zb that sucks :hugs: i too thought i was getting mastitis or thrush this last week but seems to have cleared on it's own whatever it was for now. i hope yours is better soon :hugs:

i'm doing my shopping this weekend :) already know what i'm gonna go out and get...yay!

O is not sleeping well--i am tired this week...she's just all over the place in her sleep and wakes herself and ME up...she's literally crawling into the wall bumping her head, crawling to DH then to me, rolling over bonking my head...all while asleep. ugh.

she only took 2 naps today--if you want to call them that...20 min and 10 min. she's been pretty happy tho so i guess that's the silver lining...it's now 7pm and she's just out of the bath nursing and fast asleep...not sure if it's for the night or just a nap though...i hope for the night to be honest. i'm pooped! and DH is off to poker night so it would be nice if she were out for a while at least...


----------



## zb5

Glad whatever you had cleared uP Membas! Silas is terrible at napping. I think yesterday he had two half hour naps... But he is much younger than O! He sometimes naps better when we go out, but that means if I'm feeling sick at home, he's AWAKE. Tiring. Hope O really went to bed at 7pm for you. :)


----------



## membas#1

ahhh she did go to bed at 7 for the night. well woke a few times for nursing but she slept so much better..on her back next to me, not crawling around everywhere. i went to bed around 9:45/10 YAY ME! and slept til 7:30. O woke up at 8! she has been typically going about 10 hours at night last month or so, so for her to go 13 hours is really good. i feel much better. i'm having my sleep in right now...:haha: i'm wide awake but DH is in the other room with O and I get to just lay here in the quiet of the dark bedroom and stretch out. quite nice. i think DH is making breakfast ;) yum


----------



## zb5

Good job O!! Hope this becomes a pattern. :) Relaxing in bed sounds nice.

The other day I sent DH in to do a diaper change while I lay in bed in the morning... Apparently it was a big one because DH started cracking up and couldn't stop laughing for a few minutes. That was a great feeling - lying in bed NOT changing a diaper, but no guilt because DH was laughing through it. :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sy$pathy hugs for the mastitis zb! Ouch!

Little M is truly in her 6 week growth spurt. She's killing us! And especially my poor boobs!

How long did you ladies find the spurts last??? 

The sleep monster has eaten our sleep!!


----------



## zb5

Hopefully only a few days for you fairy. Sorry the little munchkin is eating your sleep!


----------



## membas#1

generally a few days fairy...hope you guys get back to 'normal' soon :)


----------



## Amygdala

Zb, sorry to hear about the mastitis. Hope you feel better soon!

Membas, I know she's tiring you out but O crawling around in her sleep sounds just adorable! Glad you got a good long night to make up for it though. 

Fairy, it'll all be over in a few days! Btw: 6 weeks! Really??? That's crazy! She's gonna be not-quite-so-little-M soon!

H, DH and I have had a very busy old time. H met her great grandparents and a whole bunch of cousins and assorted family members. My best friend got married (to a great guy and father of her son) and H met her little boy. We always joke that they'll get married when they grow up, I'm sure they're going to be sooo annoyed by the time they're 14. :haha: For now they seem to like each other though. 
As off this morning, I'm a single mum temporarily. DH had to go back home and we're still here for another week. I'm slightly apprehensive (and miss him like crazy btw) but so far so good. 
On an unrelated note, I'm getting a bit worried about H's lack of poop. She used to gonab out 6-7 times a day but now I think she had a dirty nappy last Sunday (or Saturday??). She then had a small BM on Tuesday after we'd given her a herbal suppository. Nothing since! There was a tiny stain in her nappy yesterday, normal poop colour for her but hardly larger than a big coin. I know it can be normal for a breastfed baby not to poop much but would the sudden change concern you? She seems happy otherwise apart from some over tiredness which I'm attributing to our busy schedule. :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks folks! Seems she started increasing her intake on thurs afternoon ,and the peak of crazy intake was from sat night-sun,n it must have been our worse night so far for her not settling/sleeping/wanting to feed. But seems to have eased off now. She has a weigh in on thurs! Can't wait to see where she's at!

Amyg, re the poop, is she still producing lots of urine? If she is then I guess less reason to be concerned. When Lil M had a reduced output a couple of days at about 5 weeks I looked up baby poo info. Some bf babies can go as long as 10days without poop! That can kick in from around 5 wEeks onwards. I would say trust your instincts. If she seems good in herself and if her belly isn't too distended/bloated then just wait it out a bit longer. Has she has as much tummy time as usual on her travels? And I dunno about you but travel can slow me down in the poo department, so maybe all the change of scene for her has done the same. That said if your gut instinct (no pun intended!!) Is that there is a prob, see a doc. 
Glad you are havin a good time! 

Membas, you pump to go to work don't you? If you don't mind me asking, do you remember roughly how much baby O tOok in a day at 3 months? Am trying to get some milk into the freezer in advance especially as my supply is so copious at the moment! I can get just over 4 US fluid oz from each boob! Wondering how much I would need for a 8am-4.30pm day come feb when I'll be working 1.5 days/week. And do you find that days when you exclusively pump affect output, eg it declines? Sorry for so many questions but suddenly just over 8 weeks away isn't that long!! 

Fairyx


----------



## membas#1

amy--if she's peeing okay then she's probably okay...but if you get worried ask a doctor. it's true that some BF babies only go once a week or longer...and it's not uncommon for it to change from something more frequent like she was doing.

fairy--i wasn't pumping at 3 months as i didn't go back to work til 5 months...but at 3 months she's likely gonna be taking 3-4 ounces at a time every few hours. i did do some practice feeds with O around 4 months and she was taking 3-4 oz. when i went back to work at 5 months she kind of went on strike about the whole thing...so she would take 5-6 oz when she finally got too hungry...once she settled into mommy being gone she went back to 3-4 oz a few times a day (i feed her in the morning before work, at lunch, and when i get home, so she was taking about 4 oz between morning and lunch and again between lunch and me getting home). 

she went through a growth spurt around 6.5-7 months and she was taking 12 oz or so in that time with me feeding midday, so 5-6 oz twice while i was gone. when she wasn't getting a midday feed from me if i couldn't come home or meet with them then she would take about 16 oz in day from 9am-5pm. which is the most i've ever pumped (3 pumpings at work 10, 1, 4p)

right now i pump twice at work and get about 8-10 oz a day, which is enough right now. i am actually freezing milk more frequently because sometimes O doesn't take a bottle all day or will only take a few ounces. on thursday she took about 7 oz for the day from bottles, and on friday she took about 2 oz. she's not taking bottles well from daddy right now but she will take them from the sitter....

i hope that was helpful and not confusing. it's just varied so much but i have found that whatever i'm pumping is enough. the body really does respond to baby. i was worried when i only pumped 8-10 oz and started going through my stash in the freezer when she hit the growth spurt but 3 days later i was pumping 12 oz in two pumpings and then 16 in 3 pumpings...so my body responded to her growth spurt and started making more. 

:)


----------



## membas#1

PS. As long as you let baby M nurse in the morning, evening and at night as much as she wants to, your supply will be fine. O nursed a TON at night as you all heard me bitching about it when i went back to work...it sucked but it kept my supply going strong for pumping output is generally less than actual nursing (for me anyways)


----------



## carbafe

ZB5 hope you get over the mastitis soon. I am glad I managed to catch that lump in my armpit early the other week and nothing came of it !

Amy Luke used to poo about 5 times a day then about 3 ish months he didn't poo for about a week and then started pooing twice a day and slowly went down to once a day. No he is pretty regular once a day but we have occasions where he doesn't poo for a few days. Have you been to any baby massage classes ? If she is a bit constipated some tummy massage will help. You will find videos on you tube but for tummies the main movement is a rainbow from your left to right over her tummy or a clockwise circle.

Membas Luke moves all around his cot these days but I think his sleeping bag stops him crawling too much. I occasionally hear him bump his head on the top but he has only woken himself once. https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308971_10150386364606848_513146847_8710270_724896457_n.jpg

Fairy 6 weeks has become a blur to me. I remember there being a lot of feeding but can't remember anything specific ! I is crazy how your mind dulls certain things :D I think that is mother natures tactic to make sure you have more :haha:

I am in full Christmas mode at the moment and having so much fun with Luke :) We have a magic Christmas elf to stay at the moment :) You can see pics of him on my facebook page. I really am a big kid !


----------



## Amygdala

Carbafe, I love the magic Christmas elf! And your Luke advent calendar! Might have to copy you next year... Have you had enough snow to show him? I've just ordered a really cool wooden sledge with a pushing handle which will be Helena's Christmas present. Just hoping there'll be snow after Christmas. Also, we've just put our shoes out the door, ready for St Nicholaus to leave his presents tomorrow morning. I've heard rumors that he's bringing Helena a book of Christmas rhymes and stories and a rattle. :D

Thanks all for the reassurance re poop. It's a week tomorrow since her last rather small bm. She doesn't seem uncomfortable and when I massage her (did a course thankfully) I can't feel anything in there. There's not even much wind. She has a wet nappy every 3 hours, sometimes a lot heavier than she used too. But poop still eludes us. I just had some high fibre muesli in the hope to produce high fibre milk. I'll get DH to phone the health visitor though. Unfortunately I can't take her till Monday though by which point it would have been almost 2 weeks. I've never been this anxious to see poo! Funny how your life changes having kids...


----------



## carbafe

Amy we just have a dusting of snow really so not enough to go out sledging in yet ! I got Luke a little sledge with a seat (can't remember if I posted a photo) so can't wait for it to get a bit deeper. I took him out to the garden this morning when there was a flurry and he was looking all around and up to the sky which was cute.

Is St Nicholaus making a special early trip while you are visiting then ? That was very kind of him :xmas16:


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies...got my SS package mailed off today :happydance: guess it wont' be a secret really cuz my address is on the package...ah well, it's a secret until then! to the recipient of my gift, if you wish to wait until christmas to actually open it, then don't open the envelope. the tissue paper i wrapped it in tore when i was getting it packaged at the post office today so it's not really properly wrapped :) by no means do you have to wait to open it, i just know some people like to wait til the actual christmas day!

finishing up work...must get home now :)


----------



## membas#1

luke great pic and yes i have noticed the sleeping bag does help with limiting night crawling :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Membas thanks so much for that info. At the moment I express one bottle a day so that dh can do the 6 or 7am feed to enable me to get a better block of sleep. It means I wake up engorged and have to pump immediately and voila, next boTtle ready, and if I empty both then I have some to freeze too, but that's risky in case she needs a feed before the boobs recharge! At the moment I'm getting almost 4oz from each side and she takes 3-4oz from dh when he gives her the bottle. I think that's impressive! So lord know how much it will be at 3 months!

Right now am with one v alert baby. This whole growth spurt thing has totally thrown out the vague pattern that was emerging. So now it's all messed up and it looks like our nights and days are upside down again (not that they were sorted, but looked like we were moving the right way). Come on lil M, mummy needs to sleep!!

Cute pic carbafe. We still swaddle or her arms are everywhere! 

Fairyx


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, Lil M will settle back into her "routine" soon enough. Until then, just hang in there! It's bound to be nearly over!

Carbafe, no St Nikolaus always comes to the children in Germany on 6th December. It's baby Jesus who brings the presents on Christmas eve. We've got it figured out like this: Santa visits the German children on 6th dec, then travels over to the uk and us, while baby Jesus helps out with his job on Christmas eve. Fits nicely as H's friend is half Dutch and St Nikolaus is in the Netherlands on the 5th. :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Lol Amyg so you gonna have to be in Germany each year on the 6th or how are you gonna explain that one if she gets presents on 6th when in scotland!! Hehehe! 

Well tomro eve am going to attempt to be out the house for appx 4 whole hours without baby or dh! I have a xmas party to go to, my main source of income is hosting it so I wanna go for several reasons!! Anyway of course it coincides with M's busiest feed time so gonna see what I can leave xpressed and if needed dh can raid the freezer. But I am gonna have to take my pump and find a private place to xpress or my boobs will burst before the eve is done! Am a bit nervous and feel bad to leave her, but I guess that's why we xpress to have this freedom from time to time! 

Fairy x


----------



## Coco14

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I've been in London for the weekend so just catching up.

ZB how are you doing now?

Fairy have a great time at the xmas party :)


----------



## zb5

Carbafe, I love the pics of the elf on your fb page! And Amyg, I like the logic of st. Nicholas and baby Jesus. :)

My mastitis is a lot better. But being sick with a baby sucked a lot. So now I've decided to be more proactive about my other health issues, especially since my insurance runs out in mid January. So right now I'm in the waiting room of the podiatrist waiting for him to look at my ingrown toenail... I couldn't handle it getting infected right now so here I am. I've also decided I need to do something about my hemirrhoids because they're really painful and not getting better. It hurts to sit sometimes which makes breastfeeding awkward... Anyway, sorry for talking about all my less-than-glamorous health problems! I am just feeling kind of sorry for myself at the moment. Even though I know it could be much worse, none of these things are serious issues, just serious annoyances...

DH also just got a bunch more work so I imagine well be really busy and hectic through the holidays. And I keep having stress dreams about traveling for the holidays with Silas... Aaagh!

Okay, hope everyone is doing well. Amyg, a week without DH sounds rough! Fairy, hope the growth spurt ends soon. Membas, hope O's relatively improved sleep continues!


----------



## Amygdala

Fairy, hope you get to enjoy your Christmas party! I'm sure DH and M will be just fine and hopefully getting out for a bit will help you recharge a little too. 

ZB, glad you're feeling a little better! And I think tackling health issues is a great idea! I had some less-than-glamorous trouble too but thankfully it seems to have resolved. Still struggling with my joints though. 

Ok, I'm starting to get really nervous about H's lack of poo now. Still nothing and when DH phoned the health visitor she seemed to think that's too long. Her advice seems a bit fishy to me though. She suggested fresh orange juice. Here they say not to give fresh orange for a year and I thought it was the same in the UK? She also suggested prune or carrot juice (aren't carrots meant to be constipating?). I really don't know though, as she's not on solids yet and just over 3 months. Don't want to mess up her digestive system more than it is (or isn't!) at this stage. She doesn't seem too uncomfortable but the lack of poop does creep me out...


----------



## membas#1

i would try water before i tried juice Amy--will she take a bottle? warm up some water and see if she'll take that. 

out of those 3 options i would probably do a very watered down prune juice. i wouldn't do orange as citric can really irritate tummy...that's just my personal opinion...i'm not an HV :)

how long has it been since she poo'd?

ZB--:hugs: glad you are getting things taken care of. O's sleep is okay--thanks for the well wishes. It is what it is...it's better and that's all i'm focusing on :) one step at a time.

Fairy--enjoy your party--baby and daddy will be just fine!

Coco--good to hear from you, how are you feeling?

Hope everyone is doing well and babies too! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, I agree I wouldn't give orange for that reason. It can be difficult for even my tummy at times so I really don't like the idea of putting it in LO's tummy which has only ever had to deal with milk. I won't do carrot either. Haven't quite decided on prune, I might if I'm desperate. For now I'm taking wheat bran and linseed (myself) and giving her fennel tea. She's not great with a bottle and doesn't particularly like tea but she's taken about an ounce I think. Tomorrow I'll get some homeopathic suppositories in case she gets uncomfortable. Don't believe in homeopathy at all but I do believe in the mechanical benefits of stuffing something in there... Anyway, sort of hoping that a high fibre diet in me will help get things going for her. We'll see.


----------



## carbafe

Fairy I hope you have a fab time. I felt guilty before I left Luke for the first time but when I was out I just felt so liberated. Same when I went away over night a few weeks ago beforehand I was anxious and while I was away I was like should I feel more guilty. It is good for you to have some time when your brain can focus on you :)

Amy I have heard the orange and prune juice ones before but never tried it. Another massage tip is to do her feet as it has pressure points which can help all sorts of things. Slowly run your finger from her heel up to each of her toes (on the sole) with a bit of pressure (not to hard but don't tickle her) and do little circles over the sole and round her heel.

That is exciting that children get presents on two days ! Do they just get a few small things on the 6th ? Is that instead of a stocking on christmas eve ?

ZB5 glad your feeling better. I hope you get everything else sorted. I had an ingrown toe nail a few years ago and it was soooo painful ! I kept thinking how could such a small thing hurt so much !


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies, the podiatrist was great and took out the ingrown nail so quickly... I don't know why I waited so long to get it taken care of! So now I am feeling pretty positive about my quest. :)

Amygdala, I've also heard plain water can help, I might try that instead of juice. Also, when S wasn't poiping early on, the pediatrician told us to take his temperature (rectally). Same idea with the mechanical action like you were saying. It didn't actually work for us, things just worked themselves out on their own. But it can't hurt.


----------



## Amygdala

ZB, glad the nail is sorted, they really can be painful. 

Carbafe, technically St Nicolaus is nothing to do with Christmas. He's a saint for giving food to the poor, especially children and the 6th is his day in the catholic (I think) calendar. It's a coincidence that it's so close to Christmas. He's the guy "Santa Claus" is based on though, the clue's in the name. Anyway, Nikolaus technically brings things like nuts and satsumas but these days also small toys etc. you leave your boots out for him and he fills them. He also brings the chocolate Santas that you can now buy in the UK as well. On Christmas Eve, baby Jesus put presents under the tree or even brings the whole tree, decorations and all. No stockings. And no turkey either, at least it's not a tradition. Many people make goose or fish but really any posh food goes. Then you visit extended family on Christmas Day and Boxing Day. Awwww I'm in a Cgristmas mood, can you tell?
Christmas markets are one of my favorite things ever btw but they're not the same in the warm wet weather we have this year. You really need snow to properly enjoy a cup of mulled wine (or kid's punch if you're breastfeeding :haha:).


----------



## Coco14

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better ZB.

I'm doing good besides this week I feel like the hormones are taking effect! I just feel a bit crappy and stressed out over nothing and just been crying my eyes out!! Even though I'm getting lots of sleep I feel I get tired really easily and out of breath just from running up the stairs! I guess these are the joys of the last weeks!


----------



## Fairybabe

Sounds like 3rd tri to me Coco! Cry if you need to! Think I remember posting something similar at the same stage! 

Ok, a Christmas related question to settle a minor dispute between me and dh. In your house does santa bring presents from him, or does he deliver presents on behalf of everyone else eg mummy and daddy?

Fairy x


----------



## membas#1

we haven't established anything in our house for O yet but growing up we had gifts from mom & dad, and then we had gifts from Santa. the mom and dad gifts were under the tree early and the santa gifts showed up overnight in time for christmas morning :)


----------



## Coco14

From Santa!! We loved waking up in the morning to a full sack and my parents loved us running out saying 'Santa's been' and the 'mince pie and milk are gone'!!


----------



## zb5

Coco, that sounds familiar! Just try to take it easy! :)

At our house we figured out early that Santa and mom were the same so we didn't really distinguish. But presents from aunts and uncles would go under the tree as soon as they arrived and presents from Santa/mom/dad would appear Christmas morning.

Silas was at his 2 month appt today and was 96th pc for weight (15lbs) and 99th pc for height! Crazy boy. The doc joked that he was technically underweight.... Uh, we aren't worried. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

ZB, what a big boy you have! I think Helena's about the same size as him, I'd not slightly smaller! I take it the doc was happy with him though? My friend's boy is the same, heavy but also tall and therefore in proportion and her stupid pediatrician got her all worried that he might "learn a bad relationship with food" seeing as he's "overweight". He's breastfed and 4 months old so that clearly rubbish but because her doctor said it she's obviously still worried now. :( I'm hoping her midwife will reassure her at their next appointment. I say hooray for big babies, they're clearly thriving!

Coco, just let it all out and get used to random crying for a while. Nearly there now! Are you getting impatient yet? Or just excited? I think I got quite anxious about not being prepared at that stage. :haha:

As for us: STILL no poop. I asked at the pharmacy yesterday and got given some glycerol gel which is inserted like a suppository and quells up and makes them go. Put that in last night, so far no success. I know it can be normal and apparently traveling can make baby constipation worse but seriously? Where does all the food go??? She seems fine in herself but I can't help worrying now. Never been so anxious to change a dirty nappy in my life!


----------



## Coco14

Amy, not impatient yet but I know I'll be on edge as soon as January comes! I still need to sort my hospital bag out, I've made the list but there are things I need to buy still. What did everyone where during labour and after? I'm thinking of getting some oversized dark coloured nighties and a pack of knickers that I don't mind throwing out after!...


----------



## zb5

Amygdala, the pediatrician was happy with Silas's size. I like him, he's pretty laid back. That's too bad about your friends doctor making her worry like that. Babies just grow at different rates!

That is a long time without any poo. I would be worried too... But if she seems happy and is still peeing well, I think she's probably fine. Its just easy to worry about our babies! I bet you will get one huge one soon. :haha:

Coco, during labor I wore a hospital gown. I was planning to wear my own clothes but when I got the hospital they just gave me a gown. I was too far into labor to care at that point. Afterwords I wore a baggy T-shirt and pajama pants. The T-shirt had buttons so it was easier to nurse. I also bought a pack of cheap underwear a size bigger than I usually wear, so I could fit a large pad there without putting any pressure on anything.


----------



## Fairybabe

Coco, I started off in an old nightdress I didn't mind being ruined but ended up in a hosp gown. If you have a syntocinon drip they like you to wear the hosp attire in case intervention is needed and it would be too much faff later to get you changed. 

I also had disposable knickers from mothercare but found them a bit sweaty, so just get some cheapy cotton ones to chuck. A light dressing gown for after. Nursing bras for when milk starts coming in. A straw. Lots of snacks (oat bars etc), and my best advice? Headphones! If you are kept in overnight on a ward with other women and babies you'll get zero sleep unless you can block out the noise. You'll still hear your baby. 

Lil M had her health visitor check this morn. The munchkin is now a whopping 8lb8oz!! And has gone from 2nd to 9th percentile!! What a whopper! And in length and head circ has gone from 9th to almost 25th percentile! And so she ought after the serious amount of milk guzzling she's been doing!! 

Really enjoyed getting out to the xmas party last night! So nice to just be me. And expressed a ton in the loos. And again when I got home. In total I expressed about 300mls (11 us oz I think). Anyway, as it turns out Lil M had guzzled that much from the bottles in my absence! 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Good job growing little M! Holy cow that is a lot of milk. Glad you enjoyed the party. :D


----------



## membas#1

coco, during labor i wore nothing. i brought my own gown to wear but well we got to the hospital, i was 5-6cm dilated and i went straight for the shower then straight into the bed with covers on. I did put a gown on for a bit of time when i wanted to stand up with DH but it was a hospital gown and that didn't last long! After birth I wore nothing until we got up to go home, which was about 6 hours. I just laid under the blankets...they kept bringing me warm blankets and it was so nice...


----------



## carbafe

I like hearing about the German Christmas (and non Christmas) traditions. I hope H manages to poo soon. I never thought poo, pee and gums would be such a large part of my life a few years ago :haha:

How has the wind been for you Amy ? It hasn't been too bad at our house but not sure about the rest of the city.

Fairy DH and I are having the same discussion. When I was young Santa brought all the presents but they were from family. I DH house family gave presents including mum and dad and then Santa brought the 'big present'. I know this year it wont matter as much but I want to start out as we will do every year.

Coco - It is rubbish when you get to the stage where you feel like you can't take a deep breath. I kept taking the stairs at work in a silly I am can still do it type of way and one day I nearly fainted ! So after that I took the lift !

During labour I wore a bra and pants and vest top and then later just the bra and vest top. The hospital was pretty warm. After the birth I had pj bottoms and a vest top type pj top which was easy to feed in. Things I am glad I packed - Straw and snacks (more for after the birth for me)

ZB5 wow Silas is doing well ! Lol at technically under weight :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Amygdala

Ladies and gentlemen, we have poop! Had a very full but not quite exploded nappy this morning. Nothing since but I'm hugely relieved. This is after a glycerol thingy which did nothing last night and a cummin suppository earlier this morning. I'll continue with my high fluid, high fibre diet though and hopefully she'll be more regular again soon. 

Fairy, that is some fantastic weight gain! Go little M! Glad you had a good night out too. I think it's important to claim back little bits of me time bit by bit although I have yet to go out by myself. 

Carbafe, I'm abroad visiting the grandparents with LO just now. DH is at home though. He says the winds have been quite strong but thankfully no damage so far. Hope they ease before our flight home though. Oh, rather random side note: When DH flew back into Edinburgh last Sunday he saw the two Pandas arrive! Note to non-scots: Edinburgh zoo has two new pandas and they're hoping for panda babies. Aaaaanyway... I'm home sick now. 

Coco, I had a huge hospital bag and used virtually nothing. Had a water birth so wore only a bra (I had a bikini top but by the time I got to the pool I was in no state to be worrying about my silk bra getting wet). After the birth I was naked under the covers for most of the day, Membas style. :haha: I did have a cheapie M&S cotton gown that I did use for covering up a few times and was glad to have with me. Had bottled water as well. Aldi do half litre bottles with a small sports-drink type top. Hard to explain but they're much easier to drink from than normal bottles, might be worth a look. Also had some fruit juice and special K snacks for energy after. Oh and we used the camera!


----------



## carbafe

O of course Amy I forgot you were away. Silly me ! Oooo that is exciting seeing the pandas. I think we will wait until the summer to go see them when Luke might appreciate a trip to the zoo better.

Horray for poo :) At least you know she has cleared some so you don't have to worry as much now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay for poooooo!! Go Helena!!


----------



## zb5

Hooray for poo!!!

Are you guys having some kind of storm in Scotland? That's fun about the pandas!


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: for poo :haha:


----------



## carbafe

I am lying in bed at my parents feeding a stuffed up little boy and feeling pretty rubbish myself! He has been up and down so has ended up in bed with us. I am so tired and DH and I are. Off to a wedding in a few hours :s I have had no voice since yesterday evening so I should be wonderful company ay the meal lol I guess we are lucky as this is the first time luke or I have been properly poorly since he was born. It is just very bad timing! He will be in good hands with my mum and dad though.


----------



## zb5

Oh that is bad timing carbafe! I'm sorry you're sick. Hope you feel better soon. Taking care of a baby while sick is hard, let's all not get sick for the next 18 years!


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, zb, good plan!

Carbafe, are Luke and yourself feeling better?

I'm getting quite excited about Christmas. Partly because we've decided to start LO on solids on Christmas eve. :happydance: She's been watching us eat for a while and a few days ago absolutely LOVED the tiny taste of butternut squash I gave her. So we're starting with veggie purées at 4 months. I know the UK guideline is still to wait till 6 months but I've done a lot of research and it seems for allergy prevention it's better to start at 4 months and go really slowly. So I'm going with German guidelines which are very detailed and start at 4 months. Veg first then veg and potato then veg, potato, meat. After a month there is then a second meal of cereal + milk, then after another month a third meal of cereal + fruit. I like my food and I'm so excited to be able to start sharing that with LO. :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, that's very exciting amyg! Ivevheard so much conflicting advice about starting solids... My pediatrician said we'd discuss it at his 4 month appt and well probably just go with what he says.

He should be getting a high chair for Christmas so well be ready!


----------



## membas#1

yay for solids :) it's quite fun i have to admit! messy but fun. we waited til 6 months only because we weren't doing pureed foods and it was recommended to wait for that--but i've heard both 4 and 6 so gotta do what feels right for yourself and LO :) Olivia LOVES LOVES LOVES her food...makes lots of mmmmm...mmmm...nnnoooommmm...nnoooommmm sounds while she eats. i'm teaching her to sign "more" when we do dinner so I'm spoon feeding her more now than self feeding so I can use the 'more' sign after every few bites...tonight i think she was saying "mo" "mo" it was very exciting! 

oh and YAY for Secret Santa! Olivia got the cutest pair of overalls ever with a cute blue polka dot long sleeve onesie for underneath. Also a lovely little book with texture and soft bits. Thanks Luke ;)


----------



## Coco14

Amyg that sounds like a good plan with the food. :)


----------



## zb5

I finally sent my secret santa present! I hope my person likes it! :D


----------



## carbafe

We are just about back to normal now :) Luke still has a little cough but it doesn't seem to be bothering him and I have my voice back :) 

Amy when I was at the consultant about Lukes skin she told me she thinks they are going to change the guidelines in the UK again to 4 months .... it is so confusing. I started Luke when he was 5 months just to go for the middle ground.

Luke is glad Olivia liked her gift. :xmas10:


How is everyone doing ? All getting excited about next Sunday ??? Luke is loving all of the Christmas decorations his wee face lights up. He also loves sitting on my knee and opening all of the Christmas cards. I read the front of the envelope and he gets all excited waiting for me to open it and tries to pull the card out the envelope. I then have to tell him what the picture is and he tries to open the card. I love doing it with him. He really is enjoying all the Christmasness even if he doesn't understand it !


----------



## zb5

That is so cute that Luke is enjoying Christmas! Silas is still too young to care. I haven't even gotten him a gift. :blush: But I know the grandparents will spoil him rotten! :haha:

Well even though he doesn't understand Christmas, Silas is getting a lot more fun. He smiles a LOT. And can entertain himself for 20 minutes at a time just looking at hanging toys and waving his arms around. It's a big relief after wanting to be held or entertained 24/7! He still has fussy times but it's not as bad. Phew.


----------



## membas#1

we aren't really getting gifts for olivia this year either..the grandparents did a fine job at that plus her aunts/uncles, so this year we didn't really do much. she has a stocking and it has some new socks, tights and a toothbrush in it :) so she'll get that from us. stockings in our family were always used for essential items like socks, lotion, shampoo (especially when we were poor college students!), and candy. well she's too young for candy but not for socks, tights and a toothbrush :) 

we have had 2 christmas celebrations already on skype with family...so she's getting new toys here and there, which i actually like cuz really between my mom/stepdad, dad/stepmom, and inlaws it amounts to quite a bit...so spreading it out has been nice. 

hope everyone is doing well...it's cold here tonight, well only 37F but it feels colder and DH hasn't started a fire yet, i wish he would cuz i'm freezing and nursing so can't do it myself....brrrr.


----------



## zb5

We always got candy, pencils, erasers, that kind of thing in our stockings. :)

Our new place has a gas fireplace that is controlled by a lightswitch on the wall. It's too easy to turn it on, we end up running it all the time! :blush: Actually I worry that some day a guest will be trying to turn lights on and turn on the fireplace and not notice... I should probably get around to labeling that switch!


----------



## Coco14

Some self portraits!
 



Attached Files:







border 2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8









border crop.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7









crop.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## membas#1

lovely pics coco! amazing really


----------



## Coco14

Thanks. Can hardly see my belly in the last one though so it doesn't really work!


----------



## zb5

Beautiful pics coco!

I met a 10 lb 15 oz newborn today! He looked tiny to me! This woman said her first was 9 lbs like Silas so maybe this is what I have to look forward to??? Ack, I hope not.


----------



## membas#1

whew that's a big newborn! :)


----------



## Coco14

Yikes, that is big :s


----------



## carbafe

Oooo Coco lovely photos you look amazing ! Did your DH take them ? 

ZB5 whoooa that is a big baby. Did she have a section ?


----------



## zb5

Nope, vaginal delivery!! :shock: she said she felt better actually than she did after her first baby, so I am hopeful... :haha:


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> Oooo Coco lovely photos you look amazing ! Did your DH take them ?
> 
> ZB5 whoooa that is a big baby. Did she have a section ?

Thank you :) Nope, I took them.


----------



## carbafe

:) Wow that is even more impressive. Haha I just had a funny thought of you messy about setting up the camera etc in the nude and then rushing around with your big bump before the timer :)


----------



## Coco14

Carbafe that's exactly how it went!! Struggling and groaning in and out of each position! Not sexy!!


----------



## Shey

Hey there ladies! how are you ladies doing? how are your babies doing? Hope ya'll have a merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## membas#1

hey shey, good to hear from you again. how are things with you?


----------



## zb5

Hi shey, long time no see! How are you? Things are good here, I had my baby in October and it's going really well. He's huge!


----------



## Shey

Things haven't been going so well for me. Ive been trying so hard to get a job here in Orlando and with no luck. Now my parents want to get temporary custody of my son and I refuse to let them get it. This year just hasnt been my year at all! 

zb your son's adorable, they do grow fast before you know it.

here's a recent pic of my son


----------



## zb5

Shey, that sucks! Why do your parents want custody?
Hope 2012 is better!


----------



## membas#1

shey, sorry to hear that :hugs: i hope things work out for the best for you and hope 2012 is your year for all good things.


----------



## membas#1

holiday vacation over...back to work tomorrow...but i only have to work wednesday and friday this week :happydance: we don't have childcare thursday morning and by the time the sitter gets here thursday afternoon at 1pm, i'm going to just work from home while she watches O, and hopefully get a few things done around the house too. YAY. 

did manage a bit of cleaning out of clothes for both me and O and made up a couple big goodwill bags, so that feels good. almost managed to get all the laundry dried and put away but there are still 2 loads in the process....O never had laundry when she was little, now we have a lot it seems. Guess cuz she's crawling and eating solids everything gets messy and sometimes more than one outfit a day--which really didn't happen often before, unless she pooped on something which was rare. I guess the clothes are bigger and lots of layers now for winter so it just seems like a ton. The other day we went for a walk and she was wearing tights, cotton legging pants, and a pair of jeans..anyways, i digress...got some things done over the last week while on vacation, and got lots of fun family time in and some private DH time :) so everyone is happier, well rested and content. Got to stay up late with DH and watch movies, and this morning got to sleep in til 10 :) Tomorrow back to the grind...


----------



## Shey

Thank you zb and membas! Im hoping that I get a job this coming month so that I can get my own place.


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! Membas, sounds like you are having a relaxing holiday! Ours has been very busy and will continue to be busy for the next few days. Our trip to see dh's family went okay. Plane travel was not that bad, just forget doing anything on the plane besides holding/entertaining/soothing/feeding/changing a baby! No reading or laptop time... Oh well. I was a bit disappointed in my mil. She takes forever to get ready for things, so didn't show up for family time until hours after we arrived Xmas eve. So she only saw Silas for an hour or two before his bedtime. Then tried to get me to keep him up later... It's not my fault she takes forever to get ready, and a baby needs his sleep! Then the same thing Xmas day... We were up at 8am with Silas but didn't see her until 530pm. I should have mentioned we were staying with SIL who is a few blocks away from MIL. Anyway, I was just disappointed that she didn't make more of an effort to see her grandson. This is her first time meeting him and she probably won't see him again for a while. Grrr... Sorry, ranting!

We still have a bunch more family and friend time planned so we will be busy! Hopefully less annoying than my MIL... That seems likely. :)


----------



## Coco14

ZB sorry about sillly MIL! I hope you had a great christmas regardless. How long was the flight? Travelling with a baby seems a bit daunting to me!


----------



## Coco14

We are visiting family on March 10th so will be driving for about 4 hours with a 6 week (ish) old! :s


----------



## zb5

The flight was about 7 hours total. Would have been shorter but we had to make two stops ugh. Coco, I think you will be fine! Hopefully your baby just falls asleep for most of the ride. And make sure you leave extra time for feeding and changing. :)


----------



## Amygdala

Membas, glad to hear you had such a relaxing holiday! Hope work doesn't drain your newfound energy too quickly. I'm absolutely dreading having to go back. The phd I think I can just about cope with but I hate the idea of having to go out and find a full-time job at some point. :( Probably half as bad as I think but I really don't want to. 

Zb, sorry about your MIL disappointing you. We had a very similar experience with my SIL. She lives 8 hours' drive away and spent 5 days with us at my DH's parents and still managed to only hold LO twice. I just don't get how she can be this disinterested but I guess some people just don't like children. I feel really sorry for my MIL though, she actually said to me that she doesn't know why SIL is that way and that she didn't raise her like that. :( Aaanyway, I guess the point to focus on is that both our LOs are very much loved and have lots of people who are making an effort in their lives. 

Anyway, just wanted to wish you all a happy Hogmanay and all the best for 2012! I bet it's gonna be an exciting year for all of us. :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

happy new year everyone!!


----------



## zb5

Happy new year everybody! Any new year's resolutions? I have several: hire someone to clean our house regularly so I don't have to do it, go back to work and figure out the whole work-life balance thing, and not get pregnant again in 2012! Maybe 2013, we'll have to see how it goes. ;)

Amygdala, thanks for relating. You're right, Silas is very well loved, even if not everybody is exactly hands-on with him... Now we are spending time with my family and it is so different. All five of us (me, DH, my mom, my dad, and sister) will spend most of our time paying attention to Silas. The 5:1 ratio of adults to children seems to work well. :haha: Obviously not sustainable, but I don't mind spoiling him with attention right now. :)


----------



## membas#1

glad you are enjoying time with your family ZB. i agree, some relatives just aren't into the baby thing but usually there are plenty of other relatives wanting to spoil all the LOs :) 

working full time and parenting is a challenge and it's hard at first, but like anything it's an adjustment and can be done. i spend all my time outside of work with O and weekends of course. occasionally i go do something outside the home without O or DH or I ask DH to take her for a few hours/afternoon on the weekends, for my own sanity but usually the weekends are pretty well mommy days. I've been home a lot lately because of the holidays so tuesday I go back to work and will be back to more full time hours. another adjustment i'm sure cuz O is getting used to mommy staying in bed late with her, and nursing her all day....we just took a shower together, she's sitting here on the bed just her cloth diaper on, belly hanging over the diaper cover a bit...pudgy thing...she's so cute. :cloud9: she has a bad yeast diaper rash we can't get rid of :( gonna get DH to make up a salve of sorts with some herbal topical antifungals to see if that will help. we got rid of it once before and now it's back after just a few days of being clear...going on nearly 3 weeks total here battling this! ugh. i've put her in disposables for a few days to see if that helps, i've given her as much naked time as i can in the winter time (cold in our house plus she scratches and digs at herself when she's naked cuz it itches).....frustrating.

anyways--happy 2012 all :) as far as resolutions...i try not to make too many :haha: but really i'd like to join a gym again and *find time to go* somewhere in the mix of working and parenthood. i'd like to be a little more giving of my 'self' time and spend more time with DH...without sacraficing too much self time, but i could stand to give up a little bit of that for DH (i have always enjoyed my self time and being in my own head but i think DH needs me to step out of my own head a little more often). at work i hope to be more organized, well that goes for home too...i'd love to hire someone to clean my house so i didn't have to, but dont' see that in our budget so i guess we'll have to continue doing that! guess that's it! yay 2012! and yes, no babies for us either in 2012 :) 2014 i think....


----------



## Shey

Happy New Year ladies! hope 2012 is even better for everyone


----------



## zb5

:) Silas's belly totally pooches out of his diaper cover. It's so cute, I love it!

Working full time and parenting seems daunting. I really do want to work, I just wish it could be part time. But unfortunately that's not an option. Sigh. That's why I hope to hire a house cleaner, more free time for a busy me! (who am I kidding, it just means a cleaner house cause I'm really not much if a cleaner...)

Wishing you all great 2012's!


----------



## Dinah

Apologies for the long time no post!


zb5 congrats on your gorgeous little boy! shortly after having Bethany a midwife told me her first was 9lb something and her second was 11lb something - supposed to cheer me up!?
coco glad to see things are going well - nearly time!!
Amyg congrats on your bf - doing so well!
carbafe hope all is going well with gorgeous Luke
shey - hope 2012 is much better for you than last year
fairybabe congrats on baby Meredith - what a lovely name :)

everyone else, hello and hope you are well,
Dinah


----------



## lilmackate

Great pictures COCO you are getting so close!!! Anytime now.... My Trinity came at 37weeks :)


----------



## zb5

Hi Dinah! Nice to see you again! :) Hope everything is going well with you, DH, and Bethany... I'll have to go check out your journal!


----------



## Shey

Hi Dinah and Kate how are you ladies doing? how are your lil ones?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Lil. Saw midwife yesterday and head not engaged, the baby's back is to my left and it's arms and legs to my right :/


----------



## zb5

Coco, I'm not sure Silas was engaged until I went into labor. It's do hard to predict these things! Are you hoping for an early baby, or any special days that would make nice birthdays? :)


----------



## Coco14

That's true ZB but it would be nice to have signs of progression! I would like it to be early but I don't know if I'll be so lucky! Everyone seems so sure it'll be early. Just reading about spending time on birthing ball and all fours to encourage the baby to move into the right position!

How's Silas?


----------



## zb5

I went 3 days early which was perfect, not too early so I had lots of time to prepare but didn't have that "oh no I'm overdue" feeling or people harassing me asking whether he was here yet. :)

Silas is good, I am working on his naps this week. He's been napping mostly 45 minutes at a time and then staying awake about 90 minutes, so it's about a 2:15 cycle of feed, change, play, sleep. He never really had a schedule before so this is nice... although eventually I'd like the naps to be longer and farther apart!


----------



## membas#1

olivia never engaged until active labor--but i still managed to get to 4 cm and 60% effaced 2 days before labor even began! although engagement helps the effacing/thinning and dilation it isnt required for things to get there :) i was worried about her not engaging but everything was fine regardless....i went a week late


----------



## Coco14

Yeah a few days would be perfect! I judt don't want to be late or have to be induced.
Routine sounds good :)

So uncomfortable this evening, back ache and belly feels so heavy. Just don't know what to do with myself! No position is comfortable!


----------



## carbafe

O coco sympathy hugs for the uncomfyness ! I was just talking to DH about the final few weeks of pregnancy and how I remember being so uncomfy and slouching on the sofa and he kept telling me off and telling me to sit up with my knees lower than my hips to help the baby engage (they told us at anti natal) and I could have punched him ! :) Are you on maternity leave yet ? Hope you are getting a chance to take it easy. My advice if you have any free time before the baby is born is get any wee jobs done now that you wont have time for later. I have lots of jobs like putting photos in albums etc that I wish I had done with my month off that I have never had a chance to do ! :) 

Are you all ready ? Bag packed ? Babies room all ready ?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks carbafe, I was made redundant at 10 wks so have had plenty of 'me time'! my b/f downloaded a cheesy american antenatal class video so we watch an hour a night! It's quite annoying but interesting and Tom is learning too!
Room is ready, the changing table that tom's BIL made is in there now :) ordering the nursing chair this week and will get a cot in a month or 2. so we are all set! 
bags are mostly done but I can't put certain things in yet because I will be needing them until the last minute.


----------



## carbafe

O yes I remember that now about your job ! Make sure you write a list of last minute things to put in your bag so you can check them off. Even though I wasn't in full blown labour when we went to the hospital I remember feeling really nervous and think I would have forgotten things if I hadn't written them down.


----------



## membas#1

Coco glad you have had some time off, even though begin made redundant isn't always a welcome thing. Definitely put your feet up and relax these last few weeks :) It does help if you can get out and get some walks in, even if not very long....I worked until 5 days before my due date so I would have killed for some down time in those last few weeks! You are almost there :happydance: can't wait for another baby on this thread!

PS. Olivia started giving kisses when we ask the last few days--it's so cute...slobbery a bit but cute :)


----------



## Coco14

Yeah the list is on top of my case! Thanks Carbafe. Plus Tom can gather things if I can't!

Membas I can't believe you worked so close. I love getting out and walking so it's frustrating when I can't do much now! We drove onto the Moors yesterday in the fog and rain just to have to turn around after 10 minutes and my bump and legs were wet due to not having anything to cover me up! I just like to get out though, whatever the weather!
We are having friends over for dinner for the third night in a row, lots of food and board games!

Aww Olivia!!


----------



## membas#1

I was actually glad I had work to keep me busy but i was tired. I think I dropped back to about 33 hours a week at work and some work at home time instead of 40 in the office but i can't drive to work (i work at a university and the parking is really expensive) so i had to walk to work and home each day--i think it was a blessing in disguise :) it's only right under a mile so it's not far but at nearly 40 weeks pg it seemed far :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Gosh, you are hardcore membas!!


----------



## zb5

I started taking the bus near the end of when I was working... walking really set off my B-H contractions, which probably were fine, but my doctor had me worried that if they were too bad she wouldn't let me fly. The day I went into labor I walked 3 miles... at the time it felt like a marathon and I'm sure it took a couple hours! Coco, you're so close!

membas, those kisses sound soooo cute. :)


----------



## Dinah

yay for sloppy kisses! Bethany will give them too and kisses herself in mirrors lol.

coco - hoping baby comes soon

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, sloppy kisses sound amazing, I can't wait. Baby H has just recently started smiling when being kissed. :haha:

Coco, so close now! I too remember how tiring and uncomfortable it is but my best advice nevertheless is to try and get some rest. Maybe try long baths or lying on the sofa with pillows under bump and between your knees. If you can sleep, do as much of that as possible! For the backache, I found doing hip circles on the birthing ball really good, or try having OH massage your lower back, just above your bum. I know you won't feel like you can get any rest just now but trust me, any energy saved for after baby arrives is a heaven sent. So are hot meals btw, so if you don't have family staying with you after the birth, I'd get some super easy frozen meals ready now. My whole freezer stash required things like cooking pasta or potatoes to go with the meals and I think if MIL hadn't been there, we would have starved. :haha: Tins of baked beans or soup might be a good idea? Oh and cuddle your OH, it might be 4 weeks or so before you get time to do that again. :D
Awww, I'm so excited for you! It's exhausting but there's nothing like finally looking at your newborn and holding them. I found myself just staring at H all the time and marveling at the fact that she's ours. Still do sometimes. :haha:


----------



## zb5

I agree with amygdala about the food! I found a brand of tv dinners I liked and try to keep a few in my freezer even now. :) for the first month or so my DH made my lunch and dinner every day while I had a baby on the boob. It was nice but for tiring for him I'm sure!

Well my aunt was due dec. 28 and still hasn't had her little boy!! (unless they are at the hospital now). I'm sure you won't go that long. :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Amy. I have been spending more time onthe ball! It's just evenings and nights that it gets bad. Last night was terrible, inbetween having crazy labour/birth dreams!
Tom has always done the cooking so I don't have to worry about that!
Every night I go to bed I'm laying there thinking I'm desperate to get a pain, any sign will do!!


----------



## DJ987

Hello ladies!!

Congrats to you all on your babies! All so gorgeous and with lovely names!!

So.. *ahem* i am expecting baby no.2! Our little surprise :)


----------



## membas#1

oooh Congrats DJ! So exciting!!!! Do keep us posted on how things go!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah

DJ is really leading the way lol! I wonder if any other TTC Summer 2010 ladies will be joining her with a new bump soon? Definitely not me, not yet!!


----------



## DJ987

You know you want to ladies ;)


----------



## zb5

DJ987 said:


> You know you want to ladies ;)

I do kind of want to! Crazy that I am getting broody again though... it must be a hormonal thing because I'm sure it's not a good idea. I haven't even healed well enough yet to have regular sex!!

Congrats DJ! :D


----------



## membas#1

not i! :)


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations Dj! I have been thinking of about a 3 year gap but this week while sorting Lukes clothes that are too small I admit I felt a little broody :) I said to DH last night do you think we will know when the time is right or do you think we will just have to say ok now is the time at some point .... to which he rolled his eyes and laughed like 'o no here we go again' :D So unless we got a lovely wee surprise like Dj I think I will wait till Luke is at least 2 before TTC again.


----------



## membas#1

we too will do a 3 or 4 year gap...so when O turns 2 or 3 we'll start ttc #2. we'll only have 2 so next will be the last for us. how many does everyone want to have?


----------



## DJ987

My OH wants 4 :wacko:

At the moment since we are going to have two very close together I am thinking that I will be done having babies then! I guess only time will tell! :)


----------



## Coco14

Congrats DJ :) 
I would like 4 :s but will see how it goes! OH wants 2 so we may have to compromise! The plan was to start trying for number 2 when this one is 1 but I don't want their birthdays to be too close so if I don't get pregnant next Jan or Feb then I think I'll leave it to try from next July. But, again, I will see how it goes! I would like a nice gap between BF and being preg again!

Went for a bra fitting but ended up ignoring their advice!! I was a 34B then at 12 weeks was measured at 34C and today she tried to get me to buy 34E! I told her that my bras are really tight and uncomfortable and she gives me the same size around! I wanted a bigger cup for when my milk comes in, hence the E! I ended up trusting my instincts and getting 36DD. There's still room to go bigger or smaller on the clasp so I reckon it'll be fine. 
I also got home and immediately ordered a pretty one from Topshop's maternity range as I was annoyed at the thought of wearing such ugly bras for at least another 6 months!

Was woken again last night by stomach cramps. Also had lots of scary dreams including falling asleep whilst BF and squashing the baby :(


----------



## carbafe

I have just fixed all of the typo's in my previous post ! (I can't type on my phone :D) DH and I would like 2 or 3. I think we will have number two and then see how we are financially etc and decided about number 3 :) (Although twins run in DH family so who knows ........ I console myself with the thought that these things usually go down the female line ... :D) 

Coco I am SICK of my nursing bras .... yuk ! What I wouldn't give for a pretty bra right now ! I also have no idea what size I am any more as Luke is only on 3 feeds a day now and my milk is so established that I have gone down a size I think but not back to pre pregnancy. 

Cramps are a good sign ! (And probably the dreams as well even though they are not nice !)


----------



## Coco14

Well done on breastfeeding for so long Carbafe!
Yeah I thought waking 2 nights in a row to these cramps can't be wind!! I just don't know that they are BH so just call them cramps!


----------



## membas#1

i get tired of nursing bras too--although i wear my regular bras now most days at work since i don't nurse during the day--just pump twice and feed her once at lunch behind closed doors in my office so i can just unhook from the back and feed her. i'm not back down to pre preg booby size but the bras i purchased during pregnancy to wear fit well right now...

how long does everyone who is breastfeeding hope to BF for? i'm hoping O will go at least 18 months...we'll see, gonna let her self wean i think and if she's still nursing at 2 then go from there...i have a feeling she'll be a bedtime nurser forever :haha: 

cramps are a good thing coco...yucky dreams not so much but all a part of hormonal changes! which is a good thing :)

i just cleaned our bathroom shower with some bleach--we NEVER use the stuff, had to buy it and only use it when we really have to (mostly in winter as the house doesn't dry out easily so we get mildew)...anyways...stinky. can't tell if it smells in my whole house or if it's just in my nose...gross...i don't even want to pick O up. won't let her in the other end of the house right now til it's a bit more aired out. 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Coco14

Definately plan to BF for at least 6 months and will decide what to do then.


----------



## zb5

I'm not sure how long I will bf for or when we will try for #2. It will probably depend on work issues and health issues.

I used to think I would wean him around 9-10 months, because I had heard that was an easy time to wean (for some babies at least) because they are so interested in the world around them and too distracted to nurse, and well into solid foods by then. But I am really enjoying breastfeeding so maybe I will keep going for a while after then. I'm not looking forward to pumping at work though, so I think I may quit pumping at some point but still nurse morning and evening. :shrug:

However, my doctor has said now that I've been on my thyroid meds for 1.5 years, he will take me off the meds soon. If my labwork stays normal then I am in remission, yay! But if not, he will push for permanent treatment like radioactive iodine or surgery... which I couldn't do while breastfeeding. It could also affect TTC#2, because you can't TTC until 6-12 months after radioactive iodine treatment.

In addition to all that, my job (which I start Feb. 27, ack!!) is a 2 year contract so I need to think about whether I want to be looking for a new job while pregnant with #2 or with infant #2, or whether I want to start a new job and immediately get pregnant. Aaah!

Too much to think about! I am feeling kind of broody though, and I would like to have my kids somewhat close together (1.5-3 years I think). So we'll see!

Not sure how many we will have... think we will have 2 and then see how we feel. :)


----------



## Coco14

I hope your thyroid results come back good then ZB :)


----------



## Dinah

Hope you get teh results you want ZB5 :hugs:

Coco - the dreams all sound like a good sign, altho they aren't pleasant I'm sure, I had some not nice ones when pregnant too :hugs:

We have agreed on a three year age gap. ATM I don't feel broody at all and am in no rush. I'm not even 100% sure we will have another. I always wanted three children but B has just completed our little family so well we don't currently feel a need for more. We'll see. Discuss again when she's 2 I think.

- Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

DJ, congratulations!!! What a lovely surprise! Our next isn't planned for a while but I think I'd be thrilled if he or she wriggled his/her way in there sooner (no pun intended). It'll be so lovely for your two to grow up being so close in age!

Coco, sounding good! Not to want to put a downer of things though but my cramps started about three weeks before H was born. I'll cross my fingers that you won't have to wait that long but try not to get your hopes up too high just yet. I did and the 8 days of waiting after my due date really sucked. So probably best to expect going a little overdue. 

Zb, I really hope your results come back okay. Sounds like you've got quite enough to juggle without having to worry about radioactive treatment. 

Re: Breastfeeding, my big goal is a year. I'd be happy to go for two if baby H hasn't self-weaned by then but I think after one I won't care much either way. I've actually thought about this lost recently and was wondering if you mums of older babies could enlighten me: How does it affect your supply if you're feeding less regularly? We've started a purée for lunch and will soon do cereal for dinner. Then we're meant to give a snack as well in about 5 weeks time. This will probably mean that H is breastfeeding only at night. Isn't that likely to make my milk go? What about once she sleeps through (there's wishful thinking for you!)? Can I feed her just once in the morning and once at night and still keep my supply up? Or do you think I'd have to express during the day? I'm worried about my milk going before H or I are ready. 

Re: Baby #2, I think we'll start trying again once H is about 1.5. We'd like somewhere between 2 and 3 years between them. At the moment we're still thinking three in total but that'll depend on jobs, finances and the state of my body and our brains after two. :haha: if we have three, I'd want to have the last one no later than 6 years from now, but I think having them a bit closer would make more sense in terms of my career (or lack thereof while the kids are tiny).


----------



## DJ987

Amygdala - I only feed N when she gets up and then at bedtime and in the night if she wakes, my supply is fine for what it is needed for :) mine just adjusted as N dropped her feeds. I dont have to pump in the day or anything :) 

I'm currently wondering how long it'll take for my milk to go in this pregnancy, it seems to be having the opposite effect so far! If it does go I will continue to dry nurse if N wants me to :)


----------



## Coco14

Amy, I know unfortunately! Stupid waiting!


----------



## carbafe

Luke is now on 3 milk feeds a day. He has a big BF first thing in the morning and then a medium one (depending how distracted he gets !) about 2-3 o'clock. He then get a bottle from DH before bed and will drink 7-9 oz. I used to express for the evening feed but I have just recently stopped expressing and moved just formula for his bottle. My supply seems to be coping fine. I dropped one day time feed about 6 weeks ago as he was just snacking at about 11 and 2 so I now just do the 2-3 o'clock feed and he takes a better feed at this time. He started sleeping through the night at about the same time and drop his one middle of the night feed as well. My plan is to stop breastfeeding before I go back to work in April so will probably change the 2pm feed to bottle at some point and leave the morning feed until last. I am sad to be stopping I will definitely miss my feeding cuddles. Depending how I get on I might keep the morning feed going for a while but will see how things go. I am pleased to have fed him for so long as when I was having trouble at the start I didn't think I would be able to continue. I had hoped to get to 6 months so and very please to still be feeding at 9 months :)


----------



## membas#1

i still pump at work even though i'm pretty sure i can get by without it...O isnt' taking much milk by bottles in the daytime...she feeds in the morning, then they come see me around 1p and she feeds then, and again when i get home around 430/5. then she nurses at 7pm for bed, and wakes usually twice to eat in the night...she's still a booby girl alot....but she was taking the expressed milk by bottle, and she will still take sometimes 2-4 oz if she gets hungry (ie. if she doesn't get a good nurse at lunch cuz she's too distracted by the world going on around her). so i'll keep pumping for a while..i'm just freezing it and we'll use it later when we transition her to goats milk by mixing the frozen BM with the goats milk. i have to pump in the day sometimes at work, as i still get pretty full but that's cuz my body is used to it. 

on the weekends when i'm home i feed around 7/8 when we wake, then again around 10 for nap, then again around 1/2, and then 4/5 and then 7pm for bed, so when i'm home i'm still nursing 5 times in the daytime plus any night feeds.

we feed solids at dinner and we have started breakfast recently but don't always do breakfast...she eats a good dinner though. Dh sometimes gives her snack in the daytime when i'm working if she's getting hungry but wont' take bottle...it's nice for him to have that flexibility whereas before they would both get frustrated at the bottle thing...


----------



## Shey

Carbafe your baby boy is adorable, how are you and him doing?

I have a question for you ladies that are breastfeeding. How do you do it? When I had Jayden I couldn't do it no more after 2months. It was so painful for me.


----------



## carbafe

Thanks Shey :) I found BF really hard at the start but then we settled into it quite well. I think after the first couple of months and growth spurts it got easier. I was lucky in that I never really had any pain our problem was getting Luke to latch. Once he was on he seemed to have a good technique. 

Luke must be a typical boy already as he eats so much food ! :) (He is pretty much contantsly eating :))

7.30am - Milk
8.30 - 9am 3oz of milk/water cereal
(Some days) 11-11.30 Snack usually fruit or cracker
12 - 12.30 Lunch 120g of food and a yoghurt (His favourite !) He then has some finger food from my lunch (Bread, fruit etc)
2-3pm Milk
Some days 4ish snack (Baby biscuit, baby veggie crisp or fruit)
5-5.30 Dinner 120-140g of food (I make up batches about once a week and freeze them) and 60g of pudding (Usually a baby jar - fruit, custard etc) a few finger foods mainly to play with
7.30-8pm Milk

Membas I started giving Luke a bigger lunch when I merged his two daytime milk feeds to one and that is when he started sleeping through the night. Not sure if it would work for O though.


----------



## Amygdala

Shey, if breastfeeding is properly established it doesn't hurt. It can be painful if baby doesn't latch properly or there are issues with thrush or blocked ducts/mastitis but usually you don't feel very much at all. Maybe if you want to try again next time, you could talk to a lactation consultant if you experience pain again.


----------



## membas#1

yeah i think we'll start giving O more foods at 1 year. I don't really regulate how much she's getting--Dh feeds her at breakfast off his plate and she eats dinner with us, whatever we are having so hard to say how much she's getting. today the sitter came while DH and i had a date and she was here for 5 hours. I nursed O before I left and the sitter gave her 7 ounces and her dinner of beans/meat/cottage cheese. I was surprised she took 7 oz of milk (the milk was mid afternoon and dinner was 6pm)! thankfully i had pumped and left some behind...it's funny some days she won't take any by bottle, other days she'll take everything that's there. 

i think at a year though we'll start offering lunch and see what that does to her nursing. breakfast has only been on the menu the last few weeks regularly. we tried it early on a few months ago and she got to where she wasn't taking milk in the daytime and i didn't want her doing that quite so early...so we stopped breakfast, but now we do it most days. i would really prefer most of her nutrition until she's a year old be breastmilk, and then after a year i would still like her to BF but would like her to have more solids...but I'm hoping to keep her BF at least to 18 months...if not 2 years. But if she self weans with more food then so be it. I think she'll nurse before bed for a long time to come, and morning, as she really likes nursing then (and in the bathtub :))


----------



## membas#1

yeah i think we'll start giving O more foods at 1 year. I don't really regulate how much she's getting--Dh feeds her at breakfast off his plate and she eats dinner with us, whatever we are having so hard to say how much she's getting. today the sitter came while DH and i had a date and she was here for 5 hours. I nursed O before I left and the sitter gave her 7 ounces and her dinner of beans/meat/cottage cheese. I was surprised she took 7 oz of milk (the milk was mid afternoon and dinner was 6pm)! thankfully i had pumped and left some behind...it's funny some days she won't take any by bottle, other days she'll take everything that's there. 

i think at a year though we'll start offering lunch and see what that does to her nursing. breakfast has only been on the menu the last few weeks regularly. we tried it early on a few months ago and she got to where she wasn't taking milk in the daytime and i didn't want her doing that quite so early...so we stopped breakfast, but now we do it most days. i would really prefer most of her nutrition until she's a year old be breastmilk, and then after a year i would still like her to BF but would like her to have more solids...but I'm hoping to keep her BF at least to 18 months...if not 2 years. But if she self weans with more food then so be it. I think she'll nurse before bed for a long time to come, and morning, as she really likes nursing then (and in the bathtub :))


----------



## Shey

Thanks Amy and Carb! Jayden latched on right away when I had him its just my boobs were so sore and when i would feed him it would hurt, so i would put cream on after each feeding and it didn't help, but I will keep that in mind next time.


----------



## Amygdala

Get a lactation consultant to look at your latch next him. Chances are he wasn't fully latched and therefore pulling on your nipple. When I started, LO wouldn't latch so we used nipple shields. They'd also be an option if you're very sore.


----------



## zb5

Ooh, interesting hearing about the "big kids" eating schedules. :) Silas still nurses about 8 times per day. He's so fast at it now, it feels like he hardly nurses at all compared to the early days...

Shey, Silas had a good latch, my nipples weren't sore but they were somewhat tender/sensitive for the first two months... now they are pretty much fine all the time though!

Thanks for all the good wishes for my thyroid. It will probably take a while to get it all sorted out... I will most likely stop the meds after my next appointment in March. Then by the summer should find out if I am okay without the meds or not... if not, I can go back on meds temporarily and would be looking at possibly radioactive treatment in the summer/fall I would guess? So I probably could wait until Silas was almost 1 to quit breastfeeding if I have to end up doing that... Maybe I would like to bf longer than a year, but at that point I don't think it would be the end of the world. Anyway, hopefully I don't have to worry about it! :)


----------



## carbafe

Zb I hope you get the all clear but if not it sounds like you have a plan of how to work things. 

Ladies we are on our 500 page and nearly at 5000 posts! That is a lot of baby talk :D

DH and I have just decided that we would like to go on a warm holiday in the summer and have asked my mum and dad if they want to come too. They of course jumped at the chance :) which is great and means we might have some chance of actually lying by the pool :) So now all I had to do is actually find somewhere to go! Exciting!


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> Zb I hope you get the all clear but if not it sounds like you have a plan of how to work things.
> 
> Ladies we are on our 500 page and nearly at 5000 posts! That is a lot of baby talk :D
> 
> DH and I have just decided that we would like to go on a warm holiday in the summer and have asked my mum and dad if they want to come too. They of course jumped at the chance :) which is great and means we might have some chance of actually lying by the pool :) So now all I had to do is actually find somewhere to go! Exciting!

Wow, haha!

Holiday sounds great :)


----------



## zb5

Coco, you are really getting close now! I will have to keeps eyes on this thread for any news this week.

Carbafe, a vacation sounds great. We are going to a wedding in August in Seattle and then will probably head down to California to see some family and friends and introduce everyone to Silas. Including my 90 year old grandmother and my new cousin who was just born last week (2.5 weeks overdue!!). I want to see everyone but in a way I wish we could just go to the beach for a week instead! Maybe we can do both, I need to figure out what the situation is with vacation time when I start back at work.

Page 500, wow!


----------



## Shey

Carbafe how bout taking a holiday down to Orlando,Florida?Its nice down here and there's fun things to do. 

Woohoo 500 pages! that is really a lot of baby talk. My lil man keeps telling me he wants a lil sister.


----------



## Dinah

Hey all

Coco - thinking of you xx

Shey - bless your little boy he sounds so cute wanting a baby sis! Does he ever ask for a brother?

Carbafe - lucky you having a warm holiday! we are hitting center parcs in a few weeks with my Mum and Dad and my brother and his fiance - should be fun but not that warm! We are also taking B to Disneyland Paris in March but only for a day. I hope you get to go somewhere lovely.

Simply cannot believe page 500! Too cool :)

- Dinah


----------



## Shey

Dinah thank you! yea he wants both a lil sister and lil brother. But its cute when i take him to the playground and he sees babies and other kids there he goes and protects the babies from getting hurt from the bigger kids, its so cute. How is your lil one?


----------



## Coco14

Thanks ladies. I saw the midwife this morning and all good as usual although not much to get excited about! She said the head is 2-3/5 engaged and offered me a sweep at my next app in a week... x


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, H was 3/5 engaged for weeks and stayed there right up until my check-up the night before she was born. The midwife told me to not get excited about it at 6pm, 9am she was here. :D


----------



## zb5

Start making plans for when you're overdue, and hopefully you won't be able to make them because you'll have a baby! :)


----------



## carbafe

Coco any twinges ??? When is your next midwife app ?


----------



## Coco14

No Carbafe :( seeing midwife on Thursday... for a sweep.


----------



## membas#1

good luck with the sweep! if the first one doesn't work, get another a few days later if MW will do it for you--i've seen more stories where the 2nd or 3rd sweep works if the first one doesn't :hugs: wont' be long now!


----------



## Coco14

urgh I don't want one let alone two or three!


----------



## membas#1

i had 3 sweeps...i went into labor about 36 hours after my third one...not sure it was the sweep or just a coincidence. i didn't think the sweeps were too bad...my 2nd didn't feel too good but it was a quick crampiness/pain then it was over...hopefully the first will do the trick for you!!! if you can, i recommend coming home from your sweep and having some sex--that's what we did on our third sweep for the added prostaglandins in the semen....since the sweep works by causing prostaglandins to be released, we only reasoned that adding more prostaglandins from DH would be an added benefit :) Good Luck!


----------



## membas#1

^^I swear that was the last time we had sex that wasn't interupted by LO, or where we weren't having to be quiet because of LO, or doing it on the couch to avoid waking LO--oh the carefree days :haha:


----------



## zb5

membas#1 said:


> ^^I swear that was the last time we had sex that wasn't interupted by LO, or where we weren't having to be quiet because of LO, or doing it on the couch to avoid waking LO--oh the carefree days :haha:

lol!

When my parents were here, they offered to babysit so DH and I could go out to dinner... we ended up getting some action in the car in an empty parking lot... it felt like high school all over again!


----------



## carbafe

Good Luck Coco. Maybe things will happen tomorrow and you wont need the sweep :) Go for a long walk maybe ??

Membas and ZB5 your posts made me laugh :) ZB5 did you come in and have to lie to your parents like you were in high school as well ? :haha:

Luke sleeps in his own room now so DH and I are free to enjoy our bed anyway we want .... which is usually fast aslepp :haha: Although Luke does have a knack for making noise through the baby moniter just as we are getting down to it. It always makes me jump and then stop for a minute as I think he is about to start crying - real mood breaker :haha: 

We were given a night away voucher as a wedding gift and we have never gotten a chance to use it and it runs out at the end of Feb. There werent many hotels in Scotland in the package so DH and I are going to stay in a hotel 10 mins from my parents house the weekend before valentines day. DH is now parinoid everyone thinks we are just going to have a dirty weekend :haha: I am sure we will get in a bit of :sex: but I am much more excited about the :sleep: :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Lying to the parents was part of the fun! :)

Silas is in his own room too and generally sleeps through the evening so in theory we are also free to enjoy our bed. But also mostly prefer sleeping or watching tv. I think getting out of the house just the two if us was such a novelty, it just put romance in the air! :haha:

Good luck Coco! I didn't have a sweep but I did have an exam where I ended up pretty crampy afterwards... Not fun but not horrible either. Hopefully things will start on their own soon. In the meantime, keep busy! But not too busy so you get plenty of rest too. :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah O is not in her own room. We are still in a 1 bedroom house and although our bedroom is large at over 300 square feet, her cosleeper is still attached to my side of the bed...and currently it's working great as a book/toy/blanket holder while she sleeps next to me in my bed SIGH. Usually we put her in her bed for the first few hours, which gives DH and i some time together...but with teething this past week and half she's pretty well been with me...if I move her to her bed she wakes and fusses...the teething is not really letting her get into a good deep sleep unfortunately so lots of wakings...best if she's just next to me....for all our sake. someday though--i dream of seperate bedrooms and time alone with dh :)


----------



## DJ987

Good luck for your sweep Coco!! :D

This time last year was my due date and I had my 10 day old little girl in my arms :cloud9:


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys.
Was getting period like pains for about 40 minutes on and off about 5 minutes after having sex last night so expcted something in the night but nothing of course! I haven't had any BH so a step in the right direction I hope!


----------



## zb5

That's good coco! All my contractions felt like period pains... Much worse near the end but I would still describe them as period like.


----------



## membas#1

i never really had BH either coco, just on and off period pains occasionally (maybe that was the BHs?)-and the night before I went into labor had a lot of period pains on and off most of the night...so definitely a good sign body is gearing up for getting baby here! :) soon!!!!


----------



## Coco14

I'm so upset :( couldn't have sweep because, after a very uncomfortable abdominal exam, the baby's head still isn't low enough, still 2-3/5 engaged. and I've been given induction date for when I'm 12 days overdue. I've been crying my eyes out, all I really wanted is to NOT be induced, I want things as natural and spontaneous as possible and now it could turn out to be the complete opposite.


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, :hugs:
I totally understand that you're upset but you're only two days over, there's still tons of time for things to happen naturally. About the sweep I would maybe phone and ask another midwife (or just rock up at triage). Like I say, Helena was never past half way engaged and I had two sweeps. Not as early though, my first was at 5 days overdue. By the way, you can refuse being induced or make them set a later date, it's 100% your call. As long as baby is happy, there's no need to induce at 12 days, it's just what's normally done in this country.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: coco. i was scheduled for induction too at 12 days over due--it's a hard emotion to deal with but there's still plenty of time for baby to come. so many times inductions get scheduled and then baby decides to come before it's needed--this is what happened with us and i will keep lots of positive thoughts that you won't need your induction date either! i'm a bit confused as to why they couldn't give you your sweep--Olivia never dropped before i went into labor and i had 3 sweeps...i'm assuming because she hadn't dropped and my OB referred to her as still floating that she wasn't engaged...so many babies don't drop until labor. i'm sorry they couldn't do the sweep. 

here's a trick i read about to help baby drop/engage....you might look silly but i did it all up and down the street...you walk along a curb on the street, and one foot stays on the curb, the other lower on the street...so you are walking normal but one foot is on a higher level than the other--it's hard to explain but i think you can google curb walking for baby to drop/engage. they say it helps open the pelvic girdle up that uneven walking. may be just a wives tale or something but i did it just in case it would help :)

but again i don't know if baby dropping and baby not engaged are the same thing...my OB never used the word "engaged" only told me that she hadn't dropped and was floating.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Thank you ladies :) I feel a bit better now. Thank goodness for BnB!
I know what you mean membas! Giggling at the thought!

After speaking to others I think my midwife was a bit crap! She is on holiday now and I was her last app and I thought when I went in that she didn't seem keen to do a sweep anyway... others have said she should have done an internal. I have an appointment with a different midwife on tuesday so hopefully she will be better and I will talk to her about it. x


----------



## zb5

Coco, there's still a lot of time for baby to come on its own! Good luck. :)


----------



## carbafe

:hugs: Coco. Fxed cross (but not legs in your case) that things start soon :)


----------



## Dinah

Hope baby comes on their own Coco! Get bouncing if you have a ball and generally keep moving as much as you can. I was induced int he end but I didn't mind - I just wanted baby out ;)

Take care,
Dinah


----------



## Amygdala

Coco, I definitely think you should be able to get a sweep on Tuesday then. But fingers crossed, baby might come before then anyway! I was also told about "curb walking", I think in our NCT course? You can also go up and down stairs sideways, like a crab. Looks silly but at least felt like it did something. Only proven thing as far as I know is sex though. Passes the time too...


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Amy, yeah I'm looking forward to tuesday now!
I tried the curb walking last night! It was dark so I it was ok!! and also had sex last night! OH tried telling me that the proglastins in semen are better absorbed through the gut than vaginally!!


----------



## zb5

Coco14 said:


> Thanks Amy, yeah I'm looking forward to tuesday now!
> I tried the curb walking last night! It was dark so I it was ok!! and also had sex last night! OH tried telling me that the proglastins in semen are better absorbed through the gut than vaginally!!

lol! Well... I guess it can't hurt to try it both ways! :haha:


----------



## carbafe

Haha coco although my cousin told me she ....absorbed them through the gut .... and went into labour shortly after .... could have been a coincidence. Luke came a day early so I didn't need to try it out :)


----------



## membas#1

i have actually read that online coco lol maybe do both :blush:


----------



## Coco14

Brilliant!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey girls! Sorry for the long radio silence. How is everyone? I'm hoping no news from Coco is good news?

Over here, we're in the middle of wonder week 26 and it's kicking my butt. I need to sleeeeeep! I really hope it won't actually last until week 26. We're 3 or 4 days in now and I'm just functioning as it is. Feeding every 3hrs is bad enough but then she wakes in between as well! During the day I'm lucky if I can put her down for more than half a minute without her screaming bloody murder. I'm exhausted! She's also super fussy which makes the sleep deprivation that much harder to take. I just want my smiley happy girl back... :(

In much happier news, baby H is having her first cousin! I'm so excited!!! It's not official yet but my sister won't mind me saying here, seeing as no-one knows who I am anyway. :) They're going to be just over a year apart. :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, I am also hoping no news is good news from Coco!

Amygdala, that is exciting about baby H's first cousin! Silas got his first cousin in January and I got my 11th cousin also in January. Babies all around! All boys too...

Silas is 4 months old today. His doctor's appt is on Wednesday and he will get shots and they will measure and weigh him. I've been looking forward to it because I like to brag about how big he is. (I'm sure if he was small or average, I would be proud of that too! :) ) He had his first two days of daycare last week and he did great. (With the exception of naps, which have never been his strong point...)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## membas#1

still battling the cold herre but doing ok...hope coco is well!


----------



## carbafe

Just saw on facebook that Coco has had the baby :D A little girl. Congratulations Coco ! Hopefully we will get to see a photo soon !

We are all obviously being kept very busy with our little ones. Amy I hope H is back to her happy self again soon.

It sounds like Silas is really thriving ZB5. Lots of good milk :) 

Poor Olivia. Hope she isn't too bad with it.

x


----------



## DJ987

Aww congrats Coco!! :D


----------



## zb5

Congrats Coco!!!! Can't wait to see some pics and hear more about it!

I hope Olivia is feeling better and Helena is getting past the wonder week.

Silas is doing well, had his Dr's appointment this morning and he did great. But has just started getting fussy (um... more like screamy) from the shots. Tylenol to the rescue! Oh, and he's 18 lbs 4 oz. :)


----------



## membas#1

nice weigh in silas! hope he feels better from his shots! 

congrats coco! can't wait to hear all about your new LO! hope you are both doing well :flower: 

olivia is slowly getting over her cold...still has some congestion but it's drying up. not as many coughing spells in the night, and not as much drainage from the nose during the day--still not 100% though...but her energy and mood is MUCH better! she's happy, taking her naps, and not as clingy to mama. it helps that she's coming out of WW 46 too :) WHEW! that was was hard with 3 new teeth, taking first steps--so big developmental stuff, and getting sick..all in a wonder week...boo hiss! hoping for a good month or so of happy baby before the next!

hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Coco14

Only just got home after a horrendous delivery! Went into labour Sunday morn at 3am and baby girl Indigo was born Tuesday at 11.14 by emergency C-section. Look out for my birth story coming when I get a chance!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey Coco! Congratulations!!! What a beautiful name! Sorry to hear the birth wasn't great but I hope you're being looked after really well now so you can recover. Thanks for updating us, looking forward to reading how you like mummyhood. :)


----------



## lilmackate

ConGRAtuLatIonS COCO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats coco hope you and baby girl are doing well :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Congrats Coco!!! Looking forward to hearing the birth story, even if it is horrendous. :( Take care of yourself!

P.S. I love the name too!


----------



## membas#1

yes congrats coco! hope you are getting some sleep right now with your new little girl :cloud9:


----------



## Coco14

Have posted my story in birth announcements etc if anyone wants a read!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Coco! She is adorable


----------



## DJ987

Aww Coco she's a little beauty :cloud9:


----------



## carbafe

Coco sounds exhausting ! All worth it in the end though ! :) I am glad breastfeeding is going well. How are you all settling in as a family ? Does your OH have paternity leave ??


A wee update on us. Luke is full of fun at the moment and up to lots of mischief. He loves doing things with his hands such as waving, clapping, passing things, put things inside other things and most of all pressing buttons especially those on the dvd player and Virgin TV box ! He is great at walking with his wooden trolley but still does not pull himself put to standing. 

I am starting to get organised for going back to work (in 7 weeks time) I am starting to wean Luke onto bottles and off of breast milk before I go back. I feel a little sad about it but Luke couldn't care less :D I am trying to work my household chores into the days I will be off and have started trying to use my slow cooker and learn some new whole family meals which will make dinner easier once I am back at work. I can't believe it will only be 7 weeks until Lukes 1st birthday and we are planning a big family party at our house - I just hope I can fit everyone in ! I already have 20 people coming and haven't invited any of DH family yet !


----------



## membas#1

sounds like luke is doing great! going back to work is a transition but i have enjoyed both working and being a mom--it suits me well. it is hard to beleive we are approaching a year! 6 weeks or so for us! we are getting O a strider bike :) she has been taking more and more steps on her own and is gaining more confidence with walking. i actually got it on video if i can ever find the time to post it :) DH family parents wil be here over Os birthday--not sure if we will have a party or not though...we thought about a bbq with friends but not sure if we will do it after his parents leave or while they are here...

hope all the ladies and babies are good :)


----------



## Coco14

carbafe said:


> Coco sounds exhausting ! All worth it in the end though ! :) I am glad breastfeeding is going well. How are you all settling in as a family ? Does your OH have paternity leave ??
> 
> 
> A wee update on us. Luke is full of fun at the moment and up to lots of mischief. He loves doing things with his hands such as waving, clapping, passing things, put things inside other things and most of all pressing buttons especially those on the dvd player and Virgin TV box ! He is great at walking with his wooden trolley but still does not pull himself put to standing.
> 
> I am starting to get organised for going back to work (in 7 weeks time) I am starting to wean Luke onto bottles and off of breast milk before I go back. I feel a little sad about it but Luke couldn't care less :D I am trying to work my household chores into the days I will be off and have started trying to use my slow cooker and learn some new whole family meals which will make dinner easier once I am back at work. I can't believe it will only be 7 weeks until Lukes 1st birthday and we are planning a big family party at our house - I just hope I can fit everyone in ! I already have 20 people coming and haven't invited any of DH family yet !

Really well thanks. OH has been an absolute star :) It's hard work of course, as you know! but every day/night gets easier!


----------



## zb5

I can't believe some of these babies are almost 1! :D

Silas is doing great too. He is old enough now that I feel like I can really see his personality. So far he loves music and being naked. :haha: Future hippie? :)

I start work Monday after next. I feel like I am pretty prepared, but am just now working on the last thing on my list to prepare for work - buy new work clothes and shoes! My feet grew during pregnancy and haven't gone back. My butt too, that I at least hope will go back at some point but I'm not holding my breath. So time to buy new shoes and pants...

Coco, sounds like you are doing well! At your stage every day is different!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey ladies!!
I still exist! Ok, how's this for super dumb? I kind of thought that once a few of us were on fb noone would post here. So I just didn't go onto BnB! And I was googling something last night and it linked to a bnb thread, so on I came and look what I found! Really, did pregnancy totally suck out my brains?!
Anyway, big congrats to DJ!! Wow, our thread's first 2nd baby on his/her way!
Did I miss any other big news?
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Don't worry fairy, I have not been on as much either. These babies sure take time! Well, second week of work is going better than the first. It helps that Silas has been sleeping well the last few days. Knock on wood. Last night I think I slept 6 hours straight! That might be the first time I've done that since he was born... He often sleeps a little longer than that but he goes to bed so early I never get to sleep the whole time.

Anyway, how is everyone doing?


----------



## membas#1

we are good and yes, spending less and less time on BnB..just don't have the time or interest once I do have time...in the evenings sometimes i'm just so tired i just watch TV and go to bed vs. getting on here...i barely have things to say in my parenting journal. but we are good. just staying busy. olivia is walking everywhere...she's such a happy baby and so much fun. she's napping better--taking a couple naps between 1-1.5 hours each. so that's really nice...although her night sleep still isn't great...she woke last night every 2 hours, but last week she went 6 hours without waking--it's hit or miss. DH and i still doing house hunting...haven't found the house we want to buy as of yet, but we hope it's a reality for 2012. 

hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Coco14

All good here :) Indi is snoozing on me right now! She's growing fast!
Nights are bearable when she goes back to sleep after feeding fairly quickly but not when she's up for 2-3 hours :/


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies!! I haven't been on in AGES, soooooo needed a break from all this ttc stuff, but i'm just stopping by to let you all know that i got a bfp! Due date is Jan. 4th, so since you all started the journey with me, i figured i'd stop by and let you all know. Good to see that you all still keep in touch.


----------



## membas#1

:happydance: congrats AJ! so incredibly happy for you! please do come back and update on your pregnancy. wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations AJ :D


----------



## carbafe

Congratulations AJ. That is amazing news. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. xxxxx


----------



## lilmackate

Congratulations AJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## membas#1

AJ--do you have facebook? we are all on a facebook group together where we keep up with each other and the kiddos. would love for you to join if you are on facebook!


----------



## Fairybabe

Many congrats AJ that's wonderful news!


----------



## AJThomas

Yes i am on FB, whats the group name?


----------



## Amygdala

AJ!!! So good to hear from you! And with such great news too! I was just thinking of you a couple of days ago and thought I must email and see how you are. Kinda wish I had now then I could claim psychic powers. :haha: I'm so happy for you! Hope you have a wonderful, healthy and happy 9 months!
Oh and I'll try to add you on Facebook. It's a secret group so you won't find it. I'll search for you and if I don't find you maybe you can pm me a link to your Facebook page?

Edit: Can't find you. Can you pm me please?


----------



## DJ987

Congrats AJ! Lovely news :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Posting a pic for u guys, this was at 22 weeks
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## membas#1

what a great pic! you look fantastic!


----------

